# Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop



## TioZ (21. Januar 2010)

moin moin aus dem Norden,

da ich in letzter zeit irgendwie dem shoppingwahn verfallen bin, würde mich mal interessieren wie so die erfahrungen der allgemeinheit sind. 
ich fang mal an mit den üblichen verdächtigen.

köderwahnsinn.de - absolut zu empfehlen. wahnsinnig schnell und bei rückfragen sehr freundlich und kompetent

jerbait.com - ähnlich wie bei köderwahnsinn, nicht ganz so fix aber immer noch absolut im rahmen

gerlinger.de - konkurrenzlos würd ich beinahe sagen. schwer zu schlagen was geschwindigkeit und qualität der abwicklung betrifft

bigtackle.de - hm, der erste versender bei dem ich abstriche machen musste. niemand kann etwas dafür wenn ein produkt ausverkauft ist und erst in nen paar tagen wieder reinkommt aber über ne kurze info, ohne nachfragen zu müssen, hätte ich mir gewünscht

angel-ussat.de - ähnlich wie bei bigtackle, einfach ne kurze mail wenn mal was nicht auf lager ist. wenn für nen paar wirbel die ganze bestellung liegen bleibt ists schon irgendwie doof.

am-angelsport.de - kann ich nichts schlechtes drüber berichten. relativ zügig bei der lieferung. was den persöhnlich kontakt betrifft kann ich nix zu sagen, musste dort noch nie nachfragen


so hat bestimmt jeder seine ganz persöhnlichen erlebnisse mit den onlineshops und ich würd mich freuen, wenn ich und andere von der erfahrungen aller profitieren könnten.

mfg

TioZ

P.S. ich befürchte das es sowas in der art hier schon gibt, konnte aber nix finden. lass mich aber auch durchaus gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Algon (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



TioZ schrieb:


> angel-ussat.de - ähnlich wie bei bigtackle, einfach ne kurze mail wenn mal was nicht auf lager ist. wenn für nen paar wirbel die ganze bestellung liegen bleibt ists schon irgendwie doof.


lieber so als:
Habe mir bei Pro-fis..... ein Produkt für 30€ bestellt und dachte, naja wenn ich es schon per Nachname kaufe bestellste noch irgend ein Kram (den ich eig. garnicht brauch)  für 20€ mit. 
Ende der Geschichte war..... *nach zwei Wochen* kam die Lieferung mit dem 20€ Angelkram (den ich eig. garnicht brauch) per Nachname. Der Hauptgrund meiner Bestellung war nicht lieferbar. So habe ich also nur das Zeug (das ich eig. garnicht brauch) per Nachname gekauft.  Eine Benachrichtigung per E-MAil hätte mir Geld gespart.
:m

MfG Algon


----------



## Wolfsburger (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey na find ich eigentlich ne ganz gute Idee.
Ich könnte noch 

angleroase.de hinzufügen: Hab erst einmal bestellt ungefähr Ende November. Letze Woche war es dann soweit die Bestellung war da. Von dem ung. 6 KuKö waren 2 nich lieferbar. Ich bekam zwar kurz nach der Bestellung eine Email mit dem Inhalt das die Sendung verschickt wurde.
Wo sie aber 1 1/2 Monate steckte weiß ich bis heute immer noch nicht.

angelsport.de (askari) Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Ernsthaften Probleme. Obwohl meine Liege die im Angebot war brauchte sogar 2 Monate aber immerhin habe ich sie für den heruntergesetzen Preis bekommen ,obwohl sie mir den vollen Preis abziehen wollten.
Bei den anderen Bestellungen war die Sendungen aber eig. relativ fix.


----------



## Lorenz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

gerlinger.de - top!
bigtackle.de -hat ewig (!) gedauert,angeblich hat die Urlaubsvertretung geschludert |rolleyes Dafür gabs drei günstige Dorado Wobbler umsonst...
angel-ussat.de - top!
angelshop-berger - gut
angelshop-graf - gut
gigafish-  top!!!
angelsport-schirmer -top!
stollenwerk -  gut,aber teilweise teuer
fishingmart.pl  top!!!!
basspro - gut (lange Lieferdauer wenn das Paket per Schiff kommt)
flyfishing europe - top!!!
s&w - gut
camo - top
hakuma -gut
...



ebay
-tulsaseven 
-bunny7517
-all-4-fishing
... auch top!


----------



## opi2001 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlingen --- Super
A&M Angelsport---Super
Fishingtackle24---Super
Stollenwerk---Super
Gigafish---Super
Koederwahnsinn---Super


----------



## TioZ (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

naja, bis auf wenige ausnahmen scheint es mit den versendern ja ganz gut zu klappen. 
die schwarzen schafe sind wohl so nach und nach alle eingegangen.. zurecht


----------



## karpfenbrausi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,
na dann will ich auch mal:

jerkbait.com : könnte etwas schneller sein, sonst absolut empfehlenswert, auch die Beratung #6
Fishermans partner Neumarkt: absolut empfehlenswert
die o.g. stollenwerk, schirmer, gigafish, ussat ebensfalls ok 
fast vergessen: Hamkuma - auch sehr gut.
grüße


----------



## chris_09 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei den meisten schon genannten großen Shops habe ich auch bisher problemlos bestellt.

Aber wo ich hier grad Angler-Oase lese...die werde ich zukünftig meiden.

Der Online-Shop ist was die Lieferbarkeit betrifft überhaupt nicht aktuell. Von ca. 20 quer durch's Sortiment bestellten Artikeln (Quetschhülsenzange, Gummiköder, Wobbler, Spinner usw.) war die Hälfte nicht lieferbar.

Lediglich über die Profiblinkerzange und 2 Salmo Wobbler wurde ich vorher informiert und konnte in andere Modelle ändern.
Im Paket war dann aber noch mehr nach Gutdünken des Händlers durch andere Sachen ersetzt worden, da nicht lieferbar...
Zusätzlich wurde sich noch bei den Jigköpfen verzählt usw., nen angepriesenenes Geschenk bei Einkäufen über 100 € hat man auch vergeblich gesucht...

Na ja Ende vom Lied, auf Hinweis vom Händler die falsch gelieferten Artikel in einem großen Luftpolsterumschlag - also nicht versichert - zurückgeschickt, aber der freundliche Mann hat natürlich nichts erhalten bzw. reagiert nicht mehr auf Emails.

Geld weg, Ware weg...


----------



## Angel-Flo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich kann das berichten.

Stollenwerk: Als gut gelaufen, gerne wieder.

Askari: War überrascht wie schnell die Lieferung kam, aber ein Produkt wurde falsch geliefert und eins war ausverkauft. (wobei ich bei der geschwindigkeit das mit dem ausverkauft nicht so schlimm finde)

Camo-Tackle: Insgesamt ganz gut, gab immer ein paar Aufkleber und einen extra Köder, aber es hat mir meist sehr lange gedauert, zu lange, das hat genervt, also wenn man was dringend braucht, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen.


PS: Beim Schirmer und Gerlinger bestell ich nie, weil ich dort wenn dann hinfahre, aber im Laden (vorallem beim Gerlinger) mit Beratung und so sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Wheelinger (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nicht unbedingt alle Links mit Erfahrungen beschrieben, aber trotzdem ein relativ informativer Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=4045


----------



## leif88 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angeldomaene.de:top schnellen lieferung und günstig


----------



## Lahnfischer (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angel-technik.de, super zuverlässiger Raubfischshop #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

mach zwar nicht viel Online-Shopping, aber mit denen hier hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

- Gigafish
- SpinnerUndCo
- Nippon Lures

(Stollenwerk einmal und nie wieder)


----------



## trixi-v-h (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gut:
Angelcenter Kassel
Schirmer
Gerlinger
Dolilfishie (eBay USA)

Schlecht
Ofenloch


----------



## snorreausflake (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Köderwahnsinn : super
Schirmer : super und nach der ersten Bestellung gibt´s immer schön Hauptkatalog und Sonderlisten
Stollenwerk : fahr ich hin|rolleyes
Angler Oase : schnelle Lieferung! ABER : an der bestelln Jerkcombo war ne andere Rolle druff, die zwei Jerks wo im Preis mit drin waren, waren auch net die wie beschrieben.
Der Hammer aber war das die Geflochtene nicht mit Mono unterfüttert oder mit Klebeband gesichert war. Schnur rutschte natürlich durch und mir wurde versichert das gehört sa da die Bremse bei Multis nicht ganz zu macht#q#q


----------



## James8 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey,

zu den bereits genannten
hatte ich auch gute Erfahrung mit der Gummitanke...

Vor Problemen bei Online-Bestellungen bin ich bisher zum Glück noch verschont geblieben.

Grüße


----------



## Teye (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit germantackle und boddenangler gemacht. Jeweils sehr zügig.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## fyggi1 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

bestelle eigentlich *nur *bei GERLINGER und den bezeichne ich als absolut TOP mit Sternchen !!! 

Neulich zwecks Angebot bei _angeln1a_ etwas bestellt und das war die Entäuschung pur... 

Am 09.01. bestellt und bis gestern keine Ware erhalten ! Zwecks Nachfrage des Zahlungseinganges wurde mir am 14.01. mitgeteilt, dass der Geldeingang am 12.01. gebucht wurde und die Ware schnellstens das Haus verlässt... Da bis gestern ( 20.01 ) nichts erhalten #c, habe ich die Bestellung umgehend widerrufen und mein Geld zurück gefordert. Warte nun auf Rückbuchung und harre der Dinge die da kommen !!!

Dieser Shop und Service ist einfach nur zum... :v 
Gruss,
fyggi1


----------



## Rhineman (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tach zusammen,
Gigafish klasse. Alles drin, schnell und bei 1 Reklamation ohne groß Bla-bla eine neue Schnur bekommen.
Schirmer, Bode und Stollenwerk auch gut, aber nicht so schnell wie Gigafish.
Askari hat etwas länger gedauert. 1 Umtausch wurde ohne Bla-bla durchgeführt, dauerte aber.....
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## bobbl (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bis jetzt öfter bei Bode bestellt, musste nichts  reklamieren, Pakete waren immer komplett.
Hemmingway Dynema dasselbe.
Pro-Fishing war auch ok, allerdings gabs einmal Lieferschwierigkeiten, aber ide Stornnierung der Bestellung ging auch schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## wäcki (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

boddenangler: super schnell
bode: super, auch bei reklamation top. angerufen und zwei tage später war der paketservice da und hat die ware abgeholt...vier tage später war die neue ware da
am: immer wieder gerne

gruß wäcki


----------



## SeeHawk (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/ kann ich euch auch wärmstens Empfehlen!!!!:vik:
Drei Euro Versand nur und immer ruck zuck!!!


----------



## Tüdde (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Igrendwie scheinen hier viele die Erfahrung gemacht zu haben, dass bei ProFis.. die Ware oft mangels an Ware im Lager erst zu spät kommen - ich auch!
Bei Askari das selbe. Hatte mir eigendlich ne Kombo bestellt. Gekommen ist aber nur die Rolle - keine Nachricht, kein garnichts. Zum Glück haben sie aber auch nur die Rolle abgebucht


----------



## Knobbes (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.thejigmaster.com/

Der Jigmaster ist für mich wirklich top, faire Preise und auch netten Kontakt, wenn mal was nicht gleich vorrätigda ist.
Aber trotzdem schnelle Versandzeiten und super Ware.

Ich sag mal so , Jigköpfe bekommt man in Deutschland glaub ich nicht günstiger, zumindest weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## Freddy_The_Eagle (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

meiner meinung nach ist askari vom sortiment exzellent...die lieferung dauert viel zu lange bis zu zwei monate


----------



## Lorenz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Freddy_The_Eagle schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist askari vom sortiment exzellent...die lieferung dauert viel zu lange bis zu zwei monate



Kriegt man bei denen eigentlich eine Benachrichtigung wenn die Ware bei denen rausgeht?


----------



## fyggi1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Kriegt man bei denen eigentlich eine Benachrichtigung wenn die Ware bei denen rausgeht?


 
Hi,

Versandbestätigung und Verfolgungsnr. der Sendung erfolgt automatisch an Deine hinterlegte E-Mail sobald die Ware unterwegs ist ! Neulich da bestellt, innerhalb 2 Tagen war die Ware da...

Auch Askari hat mich überzeugt !!!

Gruß,
fyggi1


----------



## Többe (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"
Camo-Tackle: Insgesamt ganz gut, gab immer ein paar Aufkleber und einen extra Köder, aber es hat mir meist sehr lange gedauert, zu lange, das hat genervt, also wenn man was dringend braucht, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen.  "


Also schneller als bei Camo geht nicht. Einen Tag später kommt schon oft die Ware. Schade nur, dass Sie ihre Preise immer erhöhen!


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

naja die üblichen, also 

gummitanke - top!
gerlinger - top!
ebay: angelsport-direkt - top!
ebay: ulli-dulli - top!
ebay: angelmeile - top!
bleigussformen-shop.de - top!

zu askaris verteidigung muss ich sagen: die ham mir schnell meine ware gesendet und die rute die ich wollte (und die leider nicht auf lager war) durch ein höherwertiges produkt mit gleichen eigenschaften getauscht. -top!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari: Top.
Maro Angeln: Top
Ulli Dulli :Top
Angel Ussat: Top

Ofenloch  Flop


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@TE: Super Thread, dann will ich auch meine Erfahrungen schildern: 

basspro.com: an Auswahl und Preisen unschlagbar, wobei ich jetzt noch keine jap. Seiten ausgestestet habe, aber ich glaube nicht, dass da jmd. rankommt.. bin jetzt am überlegen, bei der nächsten Bestellung über den "Teich" nen Vergleich mit "cabelas.com" zu machen, da hatte ich noch keine Zeit reinzugucken, bin aber mal gespannt. 

Hier in dt. Landen:

bei ebay: rutenbaushop24, einfach mal anrufen, wenn man mehrere Wobbler/ Köder will, kann man auch mal telefonisch verhandeln, vor allem, wenn die Preisvorschläge vorher abgelehnt wurden. So habe ich Wobbler von Rapala, Storm, Manns und Co. wohl so günstig bekommen wie nirgends in RestD   Und sehr schnelle Lieferung! 

Askari ( "angelsport.de" ): Immer einwandfrei bis jetzt, ohne Tadel, bei drei Bestellungen.
Angelsport-schirmer.de: Alles super, gerade vor zwei Wochen bestellt, nach zwei Tagen war alles da! 
Angler-oase.de: Naja, da kam eine Woche nachdem ich bezahlt habe ein Wobbler zu wenig und zwei falsche Päckchen mit Jigköpfen. Bei Reklamation per Telefon kam aber der Wobbler inklusive der richtigen Köpfe in der doppelten Menge wie bestellt plus noch zwei Gufis als "Bonus"- die Entschädigung war angemessen- in Großen und Ganzem ok.
camo-tackle.de: Ich würde ihn "basspro auf deutsch" nennen- hier werden die gleichen Köder wie auf schon erwähnter Seite angeboten, nur in erheblich beschränkter Auswahl und den entspr. teureren Preisen- aber eben ohne evtl. Ärger mit dem Zoll und kürzeren Lieferzeiten. Aber auch hier war alles "super", alles ohne Probleme, nach vier Tagen hatte ich meine bestellte Ware ohne Fehlmenge in bester Qualität.
catch- company.de: Ich weiss nicht, ob die Seite sowieso schon "tot" ist, aber ich bestellte dort mal vor ca. 4 Jahren und alles hat geklappt, aber nicht mal einen Monat später lese ich in dem schon erwähnten erstellten Thread voller Beschwerden über diesen Shop, hatte wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der absolute Mega Gyga Flop war und ist Askari,ich werde dort höchstwahrscheinlich nie mehr was bestellen,so etwas ist mir in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht untergekommen


Habe am 12.12.2009 Zeugs bestellt und habe bisher 5 Packete erhalten,in 3 Packeten war immer nur 1 Artikel dirn(hab angerufen und se nachm 2. Packet gebittet erst ein großes Packet abzuschicken sobald wirklich alles lieferbar ist,egal 4 Tage später kam das nächste Packet mit ner Waage drin für 15€,naja muss ich nicht verstehen)......mein Kescher fehlt immer noch!!!

Ware wurde verpackt unter aller letzter Kanone,so was gönne ich nicht mal meinem ärgsten Feind,Hälfte Artikel durchn Transport beschädigt weil schlecht bis garnicht eingepackt.

Was da alles vorgefallen ist (müsst ich wohl 2 Seiten schreiben um alles zu erläutern,und bei einigen Sachen ists besser ich behalts für mich)glauben mir die meisten garnicht weil ichs selber nicht glauben würde wenn ichs nicht erlebt hätte!

Naja mal schauen das Zeugs ist dort Stellenweise ja echt billig,vielleicht werd ichs mal noch einmal versuchen (vorerst nicht,ist mir kurz vor Saisonanfang zu riskant,Pech wollt eigentlich dort bestellen)aber wehe da gibts nochmal irgendwelche Probleme,dann haben die mich das letzte mal gesehen!

A&M Angelsport ist Top.liefert jedesmal sehr schnell und hat immer gute Schnäppchen.

Moritz auch sehr gute Schnäppchen,Lieferzeit war leider etwas lang,aber ich denk da haben so dermaßen viele die Chub Outkast bestellt das der Lieferant einfach nicht mehr hinterhergekommen ist,kann man passieren.

Sehr netter Kontakt und ein sehr hilfsbereiter Mensch dieser Herr der denn Onlineshop bei Moritz unter sich hat!

Mit der Angeldomäne war ich auch zufrieden,Lieferung Top und schnell.


----------



## lute (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da wir hier eh im falschen Forum sind, poste ich mal Offtopic:

Ich finde alle online shops ******* und gehe nur zum kleinen  privat händler des vertrauens um die ecke


----------



## taxel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> Camo-Tackle: Insgesamt ganz gut, gab immer ein paar Aufkleber und einen extra Köder, aber es hat mir meist sehr lange gedauert, zu lange, das hat genervt, also wenn man was dringend braucht, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Camo war bei mir fast immer in weniger als 24 Stunden da. Falls nicht kam es am nächsten Tag.


----------



## fyggi1 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bestelle eigentlich *nur *bei GERLINGER und den bezeichne ich als absolut TOP mit Sternchen !!!
> 
> ...


 
Nur zur Info: 7 Tage nach dem Versprechen der Rücküberweisung hat sich noch immer nichts getan !!! Also Finger weg von solch miesem Anbieter... |gr:

Gruss,
fyggi1


----------



## TioZ (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



lute schrieb:


> Da wir hier eh im falschen Forum sind, poste ich mal Offtopic:
> 
> Ich finde alle online shops ******* und gehe nur zum kleinen  privat händler des vertrauens um die ecke



würd ich auch tun und sogar nen entsprechenden mehrpreis in kauf nehmen (bis 20% über onlinepreis geh ich mit) aber viele sachen bekomme ich einfach nicht bei meinen händlern vor ort. dazu kommt dass sie dann zum teil auch sehr "beratungsresistent" sind und man sich noch sprüche wie "was willste denn mit dem mist, nimm doch lieber..." anhören muss. 
und wenn dann nach 5 mal nachfragen und nem halben jahr hoffen und harren noch kein gummierter kescher im laden zu finden ist, kann mir der einzelhandel an der stelle wirklich nicht mehr leid tun.

mfg

TioZ


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Der absolute Mega Gyga Flop war und ist Askari,ich werde dort höchstwahrscheinlich nie mehr was bestellen,so etwas ist mir in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht untergekommen





Knigge007 schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen das Zeugs ist dort Stellenweise ja echt billig,vielleicht werd ichs mal noch einmal versuchen



Das nenne ich mal konsequent! #6


----------



## DokSnyder (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mit unserem Raubfischspezialisten bin ich super zufrieden. Günstig, günstiger Versand, und schön schnell. 

AM-Angelsport ist auch super, haben einen Haufen sehr guter Angebote und man kann bei Amazon, Ebay und auf deren Shopseite Sachen kaufen und dann in eine Bestellung zusammenfassen. Laut Verfügbarkeit sollte einer der von mir bestellten Artikel nicht vorhanden sein, deshlab hatte ich mich auf etwas Warezeit eingestellt. Allerdings kam dann doch alles schon nach 3 Tagen. Also, wirklich toll.#6


Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein: www.tacklewarehouse.com ist auch super. Hab nen Riesenhaufen Kleinteile und Schnur gekauft und 12$ Versand bezhalt, also effektiv genausoviel wie normalerweise innerhalb Deutschlands.
Klar dauerts etwas länger als wenn man Sachen in Deutschland ersteht, dafür gibts wirklich unschlagbare Preise und viele Sachen die man hier schwer oder garnicht bekommen kann.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mein "No-Go" ist der Ebayshop von Raubfischjagd.de.

Habe da eine Rute zum Schnäppchenpreis ersteigert und wollte selbst abholen - allerdings sollte ich dann trotzdem Versandkosten bezahlen.
Die Begründung war mehr als fadenscheinig: sie müßten sonst doppelte Bücher führen, außerdem gäbe das sonst Ärger mit dem Finanzamt.
Nach einer Mail und meinem persönlichen Besuch wo ich erst einmal erklärt habe, das ihre "Ausreden" der totale Quatsch sind, habe ich die Rute dann mitgenommen. Natürlich ohne die Versandkosten zu bezahlen.
Und die negativen Ebay-Beurteilungen und die Kommentare dazu sprechen ein Sprache für sich.. Da tröstet es auch nicht hinweg, das auch viele positive eingetragen sind.

Das Ladengeschäft mag zwar einigermaßen gut sortiert und die Preise bei manchen Sachen absolut in Ordnung - trotzdem sieht dieser Laden mich nie wieder.

Mit dem "normalen" Onlineshop habe ich keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Koalano1 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo kann ich auch empfehlen!
War bisher immer alles Tip Top bei mir!
Grüße


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



lute schrieb:


> Da wir hier eh im falschen Forum sind, poste ich mal Offtopic:
> 
> Ich finde alle online shops ******* und gehe nur zum kleinen  privat händler des vertrauens um die ecke




Na dann geh doch !!!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Tado (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also habe eine Liege bei angeln1a bestellt über Ebay. Naja also ich habe sie am 06.02. ersteigert,am 11.02. erst bezahlt per Paypal(konnte net wegen der Arbeit|gr:
Naja die Liege wurde am 10.02. verschickt und bis heute keine Liege#d|splat:|motz:Habe Ihn heute angeschrieben mal schauen ob er sich überhaupt meldet|splat:|splat:|splat:

Also ich kann diesen Tackledealer nicht empfehlen. Seine Bewertungen sind schon ausschlaggebend#q#q#q#q


----------



## bobbl (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Pro-Fishing.de
Die Lieferung dauerte bei mir zwar ziemlich lang, allerdings wurde ich vor Versendung des Paketes informiert, dass ein Teil des Bestellten nicht verfügbar wäre und mir wurde vorgeschlagen den erste Teil der Lieferung versandkostenfrei sofort zu versenden und den zweiten Teil ebenfalls versandkostenfrei nachzuliefern.

Mein Fazit: Guter Service, dafür längere Bearbeitungszeit.


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,
dachte eigentlich, dass ich hier schon einmal gepostet habe, aber irgendwie ist dem nicht so|bigeyes.

Also:

A&M Angelsport: Absolut TOP

Gerlinger: Top

Hav-Shop: Es hat 1,5 Wochen gedauert, bis die Shimano bei mir war.
Erst hieß es Ende der Woche, dann wurde es nächste Woche Mittwoch.
Lag wohl daran, dass sie die Rolle nicht mehr im Lager hatten, und so auf die Lieferung von Shimano warten mussten. Diese verspätete sich wohl, also ist da wohl alles in allem blöd gelaufen.
Aber ich denke, sonst sind die auch gut.

Tommi: Habe noch nicht selber bei ihm bestellt, aber bei nem Kumpel einfach was mitbestellen lassen, und der ist mehr als zufrieden, da wir armen Schüler, immer gerne extra-Köder nehmen#6( Falls du es liest, über Schwingeagler44).
Also Absolut Top

ARSCHkari: Es hält sich in Grenzen.
Bis die Ware da war, hats auch ne Woche gedauert, die Rute hatte riesige Druckstellen im Kork.
Beim Kumpel gabs größere Probleme, sie schulden ihm noch 1.75€:q:q:q.
Also, wenn sie nicht das ultimative Angebot haben, werde ich da nich bestellen.
(Ein Bekannter hat oder hatte ne Rolle von deren Hausmarke, darauf stand: 10Bearing.
Da sie nach 3 Tagen Ostsee-Einsatz nicht mehr vernünftig lief, wurde sie dann mal aufgeschraubt.
Da war nicht ein einziges richtiges Kugellager drin:q)

Meerforellenblinker.de: Top
Wenn Sonntag Abend bestellt, war die Ware bisher immer Dienstags da.
Letzens hatten sie ein Angebot: ab 50€ gratis Köderbox.
Die bekam ich nicht, kurze E-Mail, es wurde sich entschuldigt und die Box kam sofort.


Ich glaube, das war es bisher.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> (Ein Bekannter hat oder hatte ne Rolle von deren Hausmarke, darauf stand: 10Bearing.
> Da sie nach 3 Tagen Ostsee-Einsatz nicht mehr vernünftig lief, wurde sie dann mal aufgeschraubt.
> Da war nicht ein einziges richtiges Kugellager drin:q)



Schlimm? Bearing heißt ja auch nicht Kugellager. Würde auf der Rolle 10 Ball Bearing stehen würde die Sache anders aussehen.


----------



## Buxte (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann Camo-Tackle auch nur als Top empfinden. Die Bestellung hat mit "Sofort Überweisung" keine 24 Std. gedauert. Dazu ein schöner Fransen-Gummi und ein paar Aufkleber. Und alles war auf Lager :m




!Warnung!


1A Produktwelt ist zwar kein reiner Angelshop, haben aber auch ein großes Angebot. Nur leider kommt die Ware nie an... Also Finger Weg!


----------



## Tino (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wilkerling                              absolut Top #6

Euro Carp                             absolut Top #6

Flyfishing Europe                    absolut Top #6

M&R Tackle                          absolut Top #6

Sehr guter Kontakt,schnelle Lieferung und Sehr gut verpackt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> mach zwar nicht viel Online-Shopping, aber mit denen hier hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> - Gigafish
> - SpinnerUndCo
> ...



weiter positv:
- Camo-Tackle
- Nippon-Tackle


----------



## Theradon (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

pro-fishing.de kann ich nur empfehlen  Ware kam sofort und Qualität /Preis Verhältnis ist top!!

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser ich will wieder los xD^^


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari = in Ordnung, verpacken aber saumäßig...dafür 5 Jahre Garantie.

Gummitanke = warte seit Anfang Februar auf die Lieferung vorrätiger Artikel bzw. auf Mitteilung einer Bankverbindung. Nachgefragt (3 x mal) Antwort: "Chaos im Lager". Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Anglerjugend (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Welche Onlineshops in den USA akzeptieren Paypal?

Weil ich habe gemerkt das es nicht alle akzeptieren....


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Welche Onlineshops in den USA akzeptieren Paypal?
> 
> Weil ich habe gemerkt das es nicht alle akzeptieren....



eBay.com und Tacklewarehouse. Ab 100 USD muss man sich jedoch bei Tacklewarehouse registrieren lassen - doofe Sache.


----------



## Anglerjugend (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Gibt es weitere Onlineshops mit Paypal?
Ist der zollfreie Bestellwert bei 22 Euro oder bei 22 Dollar?


----------



## Kark (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei 22€


----------



## Tüdde (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich kann Gigafish.de wärmstens empfelen. Superschneller Versandt (verschickt wird nur mit Rechnung, also keine Vorkasse#6) und ein genauso super Kundenservice.
Askari finde ich auch nicht sooo schlimm, wie es hier manchmal angprangert wird.


----------



## Trout 6 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelcenter Lurup Hamburg kann ich nur empfehlen, schneller Versand und Ware Top. #6


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angelcent.de ist unter aller Sau! nur nicht bestellen. Mein Angelkollege wartet schon seit Oktober auf bestellte Angelausrüstung, obwohl er direkt den Betrag überwiesen hatte. Auf mehrfache versuchte Anrufe (auf eine teure 01805-Nummer) und mehere Mail erfolgte bisher keine Reaktion.


----------



## Knobbes (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@schrauber78,
hab mir mal den angelcent.de angeschaut,
so billig hab ich Kopytos 7,5 cm noch nie gesehen für 30 Cent, aber sehr wenig Auswahl.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Billig mag sein, aber ob du die Ware erhälst ist die andere Frage


----------



## Knobbes (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok, wenn er das als Lockangebot macht und dann nicht bekommst ist schon ärgerlich, das kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Schlimm? Bearing heißt ja auch nicht Kugellager. Würde auf der Rolle 10 Ball Bearing stehen würde die Sache anders aussehen.


 
Schlimm?Nöö, war ja nich meine Rolle:q

Bearing heißt aber Lager, ich würde in ner Rolle schon erwarten, dass da n paar vernünftige Lager drin sind


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Stauvie (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

warum sollte ein lager, das kein kugellager ist, nicht vernünftig sein? |kopfkrat


----------



## Buxte (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Billig mag sein, aber ob du die Ware erhälst ist die andere Frage


 
Habe mir auch Angelcent angeschaut und schon viel negatives hier im Board gelesen.
Wieso dürfen die dann Werbung in unserem Wohnzimmer machen? Auf sowas sollte man auch achten!!!!


----------



## schrauber78 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Was das Thema angeht mische ich mich nicht ein. Das ist Angelegenheit der Forenbetreiber.
Nur soviel sein gesagt, dass auch der Laden darür bezahlen muss seine Werbung einstellen zu dürfen.
Für uns als User kannes doch eigentlich nur gut sein, denn dadurch bleibt das Board für uns kostenfrei.


----------



## damien.11 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne

kann ich nur empfehlen.
Super Preise, schneller Versand, großes Angebot und guter Service.

#6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

ich habe super Erfahrung mit Camo- Tackle gemacht. Wenn man was bestellt und es ist nicht vorrätig rufen sie sogar bei einen an und fragen ob man was vergleichbares braucht oder ob sie es nachschicken sollen. Finde ich klasse #6.

LG  René


----------



## Buxte (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Was das Thema angeht mische ich mich nicht ein. Das ist Angelegenheit der Forenbetreiber.
> Nur soviel sein gesagt, dass auch der Laden darür bezahlen muss seine Werbung einstellen zu dürfen.
> Für uns als User kannes doch eigentlich nur gut sein, denn dadurch bleibt das Board für uns kostenfrei.


 
Ist mir schon klar das die bezahlen, aber wenn man als Forenbetreiber das mitbekommt, sollte man schon überlegen ob man seinen Boardies das antut?!
Lidl wird sicher auch keine Werbung mehr für einen bestimmten Käse machen:vobwohl die bezahlen würden


----------



## Eric1987 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich hab vor 2 wochen bei camo bestellt
mit paypal direkt bezahlt am nächstem tag war es da und sonst auch top


----------



## Kark (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe vorletzte Woche quasi notgedrungen etwas in einem ungarischen Onlineshop (www.gamefishing.at) bestellt. Ich muss sagen, trotz anfänglicher Skepsis, dass der Laden definitiv zuverläsig ist und ich ihn jederzeit weiterempfehlen würde. Ab 100e ist der versand nach Deutschlan kostenfrei und es kommt ein Rabatt von 8% dazu. Innerhalb einer Woche kam die Lieferung (angegeben waren 8 Tage).

Viele Grüße

Kark


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Kark

Der Laden ist Top, und macht manchmal wirklich Preise jenseits von gut und böse...

Ich habe da eine Stella FD für 330€ neu gekauft - da kommt kein Japaner mit!


----------



## Kark (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

330€ für eine Stella FD ist mal eine Kampfansage!
Ich habe mich vorher intensiv versucht zuu informieren ob da alles mit rechten dingen zugeht und nichts negatives im Inet gefunden. Ausprobiert und alles war top!

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Knigge007 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor 2 wochen bei camo bestellt
> mit paypal direkt bezahlt am nächstem tag war es da und sonst auch top




wat,die haben PayPal....da is ja endsgeil!

Wollt mich dort irgendwann i März sowieso mit Gufis eindecken!


Ich habe bisher mit der AngelDomäne Super Erfahrungen gemacht(2x bestellt)

Und auch A&M Angelsport(4x bestellt),1x falschen Stuhl geliefert aber alles ohne Probleme zurückgenommen und schneller als sonst mit richtigem Stuhl wieder back geschickt!

Schirmer hat auch razz fazz geliefert!


----------



## Micha383 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



damien.11 schrieb:


> Angel-Domäne
> 
> kann ich nur empfehlen.
> Super Preise, schneller Versand, großes Angebot und guter Service.
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen |gr:

04.02.2010                 Offen
05.02.2010 In Bearbeitung                 Ihre Bestellung ist bei uns eingegangen.

Erst auf Nachfrage was wie es denn ausschaut (13.02.2010 20:42) bekam ich die Antwort (15.02.2010 09:08).

Der Inhalt:

_Hallo,_

_die Lieferung erfolgt voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage. _

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_
_
-_

Nuja mal schauen ob die Lieferung bis zum 1 März da ist...


----------



## Micha383 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ach und noch mal n bissel Mekern muss ich noch bei Angel-discount24

Da warte ich immer noch auf ein Teil meiner Lieferung.
Bestelldatum: Donnerstag, 04. Februar 2010

Dann noch bei nem eBuchtler gabs / gibts Probleme... 

Alles net so dolle zur Zeit... -.-


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Absolut endgeiler Laden
www.tacklewarehouse.com
am 19.02.2010 um ca. 19.30 Uhr eine Viento bestellt und heute Mittag bekommen. Dass da ein *Samstag und Sonntag* dabei war stört die scheinbar überhaupt nicht.


A&M hat eine größer Bestellung noch gerade so im Rahmen gelößt, waren bemüht, musste aber auf einen Trolley Wochenlang warten obwohl er eigentlich verfügbar sein sollte.

Vorsicht!!! Angelsport-Arlt nie wieder, verfügbare Ware bestellt und nach Wochen nicht lieferbar. Geld nur mit größten Problem zurück bekommen. Habe in der Zwischenzeit Feedback von vielen Leuten mit gleichen Problemen dort.

Ebenfalls sehr gut www.pro-fishing.de, Bestellung nach zwei Tagen in den Händen gehalten.

Askari, eigentlich nein Danke. Aber bei manchen Arikeln bestelle ich wegen dem Preis doch.

www.bode-angelgeraete.de auch nur positive Erfahrungen.


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Askari, eigentlich nein Danke. Aber bei manchen Arikeln bestelle ich wegen dem Preis doch.




Rollen,Ruten,digital Waagen und Co(halt alles was beim Transport Schaden nehmen kann) würd ich niewieder bei Askari kaufen,weil das Zeugs unter aller letzter Kanone verpackt wird,aber wie du auch sagst,haben se bei manchen Sachen schon Super Preise.


----------



## Urmeli (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angeldomäne-gut,   sehr grosse pakete  auch bei kleinen bestellten Utensilien.

Hakuma - gut

Angel Ussat - gut

factory-shop - (hemingway schnüre)  gut


----------



## Knobbes (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also Sammelbestellung bei Camo- Tackel gemacht, super schnell kann ich nur empfehlen, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen da.
Bei der Gummitanke war s auch super ,war innerhalb von 5 Tagen da (Trotz das mache meinen das sie Chaos im Lager haben, davon hab ich nix gemerkt).


----------



## holk (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

BIGTACKLE : Absolute Spitze
Flyfishing Europe : TOP
Morefly.com       : TOP 

eBay.com

Ilovehardbait          : Absolute Spitze
dolifishie                : TOP
stillwateroutfitters   : TOP
plat_japan              : TOP 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Uwe1987 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

askari -> nicht alles lieferbar - bei kleinteilen auch mal fast die halbe bestellung -  erfährt man auch erst wenn man sein päckchen erhält... die pakete eher mäßig verpackt...

am-angelsport -> rute war nicht auf lager, dauerte deswegen ein paar tage länger, sonst alles top.

meeforellenblinker.de (ds-angelsportcenter) -> super schnell, absolut alles lieferbar, super schonend verpackt - würde da auch problemlos rohe eier bestellen (naja vllt. fast schon zu viel verpackt, gepolstert usw. also aus umwelttechnischen gründen betrachtet... jedenfalls kann da so schnell nichts kaputt gehen)


----------



## Knigge007 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> naja vllt. fast schon zu viel verpackt, gepolstert usw. also aus umwelttechnischen gründen betrachtet... jedenfalls kann da so schnell nichts kaputt gehen)




zuviel Verpackung gibts nicht,vorallem bei Ruten,Rollendigitalen Sachen usw,... kann nie zuviel Verpackungsmaterial drin sein,lieber muss ich 2x an Mülleimer laufen wie ständig im Laden anzurufen das man das Zeugs wieder abholt weils kaputt ist!


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> zuviel Verpackung gibts nicht,vorallem bei Ruten,Rollendigitalen Sachen usw,... kann nie zuviel Verpackungsmaterial drin sein,lieber muss ich 2x an Mülleimer laufen wie ständig im Laden anzurufen das man das Zeugs wieder abholt weils kaputt ist!


 
Die doppelten Transportkosten das doppelte Einpacken der doppelte bürokratische Aufwand ist schlimmer für die Umwelt als 1 mal korrekt eingepackt. Weil bekanntlich sind die Autos die die päkchen bringen auch schädlich für dei Umwelt |wavey:


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dem Onlineshop
Carp-Shop.de gemacht?
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand seine Meinung über diesen Shop mitteilen könnte |wavey:


----------



## Anglerjugend (16. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dem Onlineshop
> Carp-Shop.de gemacht?
> Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand seine Meinung über diesen Shop mitteilen könnte |wavey:


 Kann keiner was zu diesem Shop sagen?


----------



## bobbl (16. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel Technik
Schnelle Lieferung, aber die Kopytos wurden teilweise nicht in der bestellten Farbe geliefert, sondern in einer sehr ähnlichen - mich stört`s nicht.
Als Geschenk zu den 50 Kopytos gab es ne Profiblinker DVD


----------



## Anglerjugend (16. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



bobbl schrieb:


> Angel Technik
> Schnelle Lieferung, aber die Kopytos wurden teilweise nicht in der bestellten Farbe geliefert, sondern in einer sehr ähnlichen - mich stört`s nicht.
> Als Geschenk zu den 50 Kopytos gab es ne Profiblinker DVD


 
Danke :m


----------



## Zander98 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.Angel-domaene.de Seeehr gut 
www.Angelsport.de Auch sehr gut
www.Koederwahnsinn.de auch gut 
=D


----------



## Knigge007 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Die doppelten Transportkosten das doppelte Einpacken der doppelte bürokratische Aufwand ist schlimmer für die Umwelt als 1 mal korrekt eingepackt. Weil bekanntlich sind die Autos die die päkchen bringen auch schädlich für dei Umwelt |wavey:





Loool.....was doppelte Versandkosten..doppelter Aufwand usw,..... du weißt schon was so ein Papierknoll wiegt.....keine 100g....ich habe die Sachen lieber richtig eingepackt, wenn du das was du da schreibst ernst nimmst dürftest nichmal Klopapier nutzen......und mitm Fahrrad fährst sicherlich auch nicht zur Arbeit.....usw,.....

Wenn du mit einem Shop mal elendige Probleme hast und wärend einer einzigen Bestellung 4 x ein Packet reklamieren musst und sich das ganze fast 3 Monate hinaus zögert wirst auch du deine Meinung ändern, da bin ich mir sicher......ich wünsch es dir zwar nicht (so was würd ich nichtmal meinem Feind wünschen), aber seither hab ich lieber etwas zuviel Papier drin als zuwenig!


Zurück zum Thema.


Hab am Sonntag Abend beim *Angeljoe* ein Pod per Nachname bestellt, und habs zu meinem erstaunen Heute Abend schon bekommen......einfach nur Hammers schnell, kann man jedem nur empfehlen !


----------



## Carpmen (17. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari = Flop 
Gerlinger = Top 
Koederwahnsinn = Top
Angelgeräte-Wilkerling = Top
appetiser.de(Angelgeräte Pelzer) =Top



Aquaristik-Paradies =Top
Aquariumzubehör Attclec.de = Top
Aquariumzubehör Aquafis2005.de = Top
Aquqterratreffluechow = Top
Blue-Aqua-Zoo.de = Top
Fischfutterdiscount = Top
Witt-Tierbedarf.de = Top
Mhk-Consulting.de = Top

Autoteilepartner.de =Top
renet.de = Top
ATP-Autoteile.de = Top
PTuning.de = Top
Teilefuchs147 = Top
Autospiegel24.de = Top
Autoteile-Preiswert.de = Top
Autoparts-Online.de = Top
Andi-Delmenhorst.de = Top
Autoteile-Online.de = Top
Atek.de = Top
Reifen.com = Top

(Diverses)Fachmarkt1 = Top
(Diverses)Price-Guard = Top
(Diverses)Preisparadies***2009*** = Top
(Sat. u. PC)Wiltanet.de = Top
(Werkzeug+Sat)BSC-Shop = Top
(Sat)S-4-You.de = Top
(Fitness)Bodyshop3000.de = Top
(NDS)FlashDS-Shop.com = Top Ware kommt per aus Niederlande per Einschreiben
(PC+Spielekonsolen)Hardwareschmiede.de = Top Übernimmt nach Umbau Restgarantie

Druckerzubehör.de = Meist Günstigste Preise , Falls Zahlung 
                            mal an Tag später kommt droht gleich mit 
                            Inkasso

CSR-Tuning.de = Gute Qualität Nur Kontakt per Telefon wirkt
                        der am anderen Ende der Leitung ein wenig 
                        Genervt

Gubidu.de = Meiner Meinung Finger weg Versand dauerte 6
                 Wochen nach mehrmaligen nachfragen E-Mails
                 wurden immer mit Standartantworten 
                 beantwortet 
                 mehrer schlechte Bewertungen in mehreren
                 Foren das zb Ware nicht geliefert wurde

BCC Print Technik.de = BCC Print Technik Und Gubidu
                               ist ein Betreiber 
                               also auch finger weg


----------



## lecker-Fisch (17. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

ich kann euch nordfishing77.at empfehlen.
Super Preise und schnelle Lieferung!
Hat ausschliesslich Shimano und Ultimate im Angebot.

Gruss lecker-Fisch


----------



## atibandi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

also echt super waren bis jetzt:

gummitanke.de 
gerlinger.de
gigafish.de
koederwahnsinn.de
angelsport-schirmer.de

immer schnelle lieferung gab bis jetzt nie probleme mit diesen shops.
grüße matti


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe am Freitag Morgen bei Raubfischspezialist.de bestellt und mit PayPal bezahlt. Geld war sofort da. habe um 18:11 ne Bestätigung bekommen. Ware versendet.

Heute ist es Mittwoch und die Sachen sind immer noch nicht da.
Entweder die E-Mail: "Artikel versendet" stimmt nicht oder die Post schludert rum!|gr:


Edit: Ware am selben Tag versendet; Post schludert rum...


Raubfischspezialist.de          TOP!!


----------



## flasha (23. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit http://www.carp-shop.de/ gemacht?

Wollt mir dort was bestellen, nur weiss ich leider nicht wie seriös dieser Shop ist und ob die bestellten Waren dann auch kommen wenn ich bezahle.


----------



## firemirl (23. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich kann bis dato folgenden Shop empfehlen:

http://www.angel-discount24.de/

Gute Preise, zuverlässige Lieferung und noch *nie* was zu beanstanden gehabt.

Hat sicherlich nicht alles aber wer hat das schon.#c

Ich weiß, ich weiß.............Akari |muahah:

Ansonsten kann ich trotz letztendlich erfolgter Lieferung (nur durch Strafanzeige und viel |kopfkrat) vor folgenden Shops warnen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185782


----------



## Anglerjugend (23. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



flasha schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit http://www.carp-shop.de/ gemacht?
> 
> Wollt mir dort was bestellen, nur weiss ich leider nicht wie seriös dieser Shop ist und ob die bestellten Waren dann auch kommen wenn ich bezahle.


 
Habe dort bestellt und bin recht zufrieden.
Am Mittwoch bestellt und gestern war die Ware da.
Nur leider war sie nicht ganz perfekt eingepackt... das Paket war nur leicht ausgestopt dh die ware wackelte im Paket rum aber die Wobbler waren ja in eigenen Schachteln also war das bei dieser bestellung ja noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Fury87 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen mit Online-bestellungen gehabt!

Bis ich vor ca. 1monat bei Wilkerling bestellt habe! Ich habe mir da mitte mai eine "Daiwa Infinity-Q Jigger spin!" Bestellt! In der Rechnung stand, dass es 1-3 tage dauert, bis die rute ankommt!
Aber nach 2 tagen kam eine mail von Wilkerling! Da stand drin, dass die rute nicht Geliefert werden kann, weil sie die nicht auf Lager haben! Finde ich ja schonmal total mies, dass man das nicht vorher gesagt bekommt! sondern erstmal die Leute bestellen lässt!

Nach 15 tagen kam die rute dann! Und ich musste gleich festellen, dass an der rute dicke Lackflecken sind! Naja, also bei Wilkerling angerufen und die haben mir gesagt, dass die rute zu Daiwa geschickt werden muss, und dann muss ich warten bis dir mir eine neue schicken! Weil wilkerling die rute ja nicht auf lager hat! Jetzt fast 2 wochen später! Habe ich zu wilkerling eine Mail geschickt, und es kam nur zurück, dass ich mich Geldulden soll! Und es 3-4 wochen dauern wird!

Also ich warte jetzt schon 1 Monat...und ich soll nicht Geduldig sein? Wenn ich jetzt nochmal irgendwoe was bestelle, frage ich sofort ob sie das ganz sicher auf lager haben! Bei den meinsten shops steht das ja auch beim Artikel dabei...wilkerling sollte das auch mal einführen! Damit man vorher weiß, dass man nicht 3 tage sondern 14 tage warten muss! Und viele hätten nicht solch eine Geduld....


----------



## Maurice86 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi Fury87,
Daiwa lässt sich gerne Zeit, ich warte nun schon geschlagene 7 Wochen auf meine Infinity Q Zaion die dahin geschickt wurde....also hab Geduld 

Gruß
Maurice


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Und ich musste *gleich festellen*, dass an der rute *dicke Lackflecken* sind! Naja, also bei Wilkerling angerufen und die haben mir gesagt, dass die rute zu Daiwa geschickt werden muss, und dann muss ich warten bis dir mir eine neue schicken!


Hätte ich mich nicht drauf eingelassen!!!
Zurück das Ding und Neue oder Geld zurück!
Soweit kommt das noch, die schicken mir Müll und ich habe die Lauferei? Ne.

MfG Algon


----------



## Fury87 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Naja, wenn die bis nächste woche nicht da ist! Kann Wilkerling mir das Geld zurück schicken! Und ich bestell die rute woanders! Habe keine lust mehr länger zu warten!


----------



## Fury87 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Algon schrieb:


> Hätte ich mich nicht drauf eingelassen!!!
> Zurück das Ding und Neue oder Geld zurück!
> Soweit kommt das noch, die schicken mir Müll und ich habe die Lauferei? Ne.
> 
> MfG Algon



Naja, so einfach ist das Bei Wilkerling nicht! Irgendwie ist der Service bei denen richtig schlecht! Die mails die ich von denen bekommen habe, waren richtig Patzig! kam so rüber als wären die richtig von mir genervt gewesen! Aber denen muss doch klar sein, dass man mal wissen will wann die rute kommt, wenn man 1monat gewartet hat!

Wie gesagt, wenn die rute nächste woche nicht kommt, will ich mein Geld zurück! Ich meine, auch wenn es an Daiwa liegt, dass es solange dauert! Aber dann soll sich Wilkerling einfach mal um eine neue kümmern! Und den kunden keine 32 tage warten lassen!

Ich bin auch echt sauer! #q


----------



## Zusser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe mir in den letzte 6 Monaten nach längerer Angelpause komplett neues Equipment gegönnt.
  Das meiste davon online:

  Angeldomäne: gut (ein paar falsche Kleinteile, Rücksendung problemlos mit Gutschrift)  / (3 Bestellungen)
  Askari:  gut (Einziger Kritikpunkt: Hermes Logistik) / (2 Bestellungen)
  Tackle Warehouse: sehr gut / (2 Bestellungen)
  Gerlinger: sehr gut / (1 Bestellung)
  GigaFish: sehr gut / (2 Bestellungen)
  Aspo (Stroft): sehr gut / (1 Bestellung)
common-baits.com: sehr gut / (1 Bestellung)

Verschiedene Ebay-Anbieter, alle sehr gut (je 1 Bestellung)
  tradetime1, browningmarx, www_carpfood-24_de, eurohexe1 
  Und einige private, auch hier war tatsächlich alles sehr gut

Im grassen Gegensatz dazu die 3 Angelläden in meiner Region. Auswahl und Preise 'naturgemäß' nicht mit den Onlineshops vergleichbar, das erwartet auch keiner.
Die Beratung dagegen... MANGELHAFT (Begründung: Es wird genau das empfohlen, was vorrätig ist, obs passt oder nicht.)

Trotzdem kaufe ich auch dort was, immerhin kann man die Artikel vorher anfassen...


----------



## bobbl (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Inzwischen kann ich von Pro-Fishing abraten.
Lange Lieferzeiten und jetzt auch noch ein scheiß Service, mir wurde zugesichtert, dass ich eine Ersatzspitze für meine feeder bekomme, weil diese mir gebrochen war, das ist jetzt 2 Monate her, nix ist angekommen.
Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr denen nachzutelefonieren.
Von der Bestellung und der Lieferung ok, aber kangsam...aber der Service echt mau.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Leute, DER Versandladen überhaupt, wie schon erwähnt: "basspro.com". Ich habe ja schon NUR GUTES über die gehört, habe dann am Mo eine nette Bestellung vollgepackt mit Ködern, Ködern und Ködern aufgegeben, und heute morgen, den 16.06, eine Email bekommen, dass die Sendung unterwegs ist- seit dem Vorabend! Und eine Trackingnummer gabs selbstverständlich auch dabei, zur Sendungsverfolgung. Was mich hierbei besonders beeindruckt: Zwei Stunden nach Absendung meiner Bestellung bei basspro bekomme ich eine PERSÖNLICHE Email, mit Kontakt, Namen des zuständigen Ansprechpartners und kompletter Signatur, mit der freundlichen Bitte, dass ich ich die Übernahme der Versandkosten bestätigen möchte. Nach der Absendung der Bestätigung bekommt man dann kurz darauf die Antwort, dass die Bestellung sofort bearbeitet wird. Das Besondere, wie ich finde, ist die PERSÖNLICHE Betreuung, und nicht wie in 99,9% der Shops, bei der man eine automatisch, vom System versendete Mail bekommt. Ich bin also sehr beeindruckt, freue mich aufs Päckchen und gebe direkt Info, sobald es bei mir ist!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der Service ist top, allerdings lassen die sich den Auslandsversand auch fürstlich bezahlen (45%). 

Deswegen lasse ich nur noch innerhalb der USA in Hotels ausliefern und das Paket dann mitbringen, kommt wesentlich günstiger...


----------



## Palerado (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Macht das importieren über Basspro überhaupt noch Sinn?
Ich meine die Versandkosten sind ja sowieso schon der Wucher schlechthin.
Aber mit dem aktuellen Dollarkurs kann man es dann doch total vergessen, oder?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Palerado schrieb:


> Macht das importieren über Basspro überhaupt noch Sinn?
> Ich meine die Versandkosten sind ja sowieso schon der Wucher schlechthin.
> Aber mit dem aktuellen Dollarkurs kann man es dann doch total vergessen, oder?






Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Deswegen lasse ich nur noch innerhalb der  USA in Hotels ausliefern und das Paket dann mitbringen, kommt  wesentlich günstiger...



:m

Kommt immer auf den Artikel an... Manches kostet bei gutem Dollarkurs 1/3 vom Preis hier, ich nehme die Sachen aber auch wenn es durch schlechten Kurs 1/2 ist...


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

und manches ist ja leider in D-Land nicht zu bekommen.
Da hat man ja nur die Wahl: nehmen oder lassen, egal, wie der Kurs steht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Palerado (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das stimmt natürlich. 
Wenn Sahcen hier gar nicht zu bekommen sind kann man sie halt nur importieren.

Mir ist das nur bei Tite-Lok Rutenhaltern aufgefallen. Die kosten in den USA ca. 30-32$ (hier 45€). Leider war da nach Versand, MwSt usw. keine Ersparnis mehr vorhanden...


----------



## Benson (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

fishingtackle24.de = sehr gut (hat nicht alles aber teilweise sehr günstige Preise und sehr geringe Versandkosten, freundlich am Telefon)

am-Angelsport.de = ist gerade dabei ein sehr schlechtes Bild abzugeben.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

pollin.de
nie wieder. Habe am *27.05.2010* einen Akku und ein Ladegerät bestellt. Letzte Woche, ich glaube am Donnerstag 10.06.10 kam dann ein Paket, aber nur das Ladegerät. Auf meinen Anruf bekam ich als Antwort dass mein Geld erst am 01.06.10 bei ihnen eingegangen sei, hmm drei Werktage von Volksbank zu Volksbank bei Onlineüberweisung halte ich schlicht weg für gelogen#d, aber es sei noch ein Paket unterwegs dass ich in kürze bekommen müsste. War eine Lüge. Auf meinen Anruf am 15.06.10 bekam ich bestätigt das kein weiteres Paket unterwegs sei, aber sie würden mir dann noch heute den Akku zusenden^^. Ich gab ihnen eine letzte Chance und bat um eine schriftliche Bestätigung zu dieser Aussage, die ich dann auch bekam. Heute, den *17.06.2010* ist ein Paket gekommen, aber ich war nicht zu hause. Ich gehe davon aus dass es mein Akku ist, der dann drei volle Wochen nach der Bestellung bei mir eingetroffen ist.

pollin = |krach:
Lügen, Ärger, Probleme, viel Aufwand, lange Liefer- und Versandzeit.

Für mich war es dass erste und letzte mal, dass ich bei denen etwas bestellt habe, hätte ich vorher gegoogelt hätte ich mir den Ärger ersparen können, da die Foren voll sind mit Beschwerden über die Lieferabwicklung und Versandzeit.


----------



## Colophonius (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey

Habe derzeit eine Bestellung von Berger (gestern überwiesen) und eine bei Jerkbait.com (wird morgen überwiesen)..
Mit jerkbait.com habe ich bisher aber nur SEHR SEHR gute Erfahrung gemacht.. Tolle Seite, toller Support, super Ratschläge


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe vor 3 Wochen mit nem schlechten Gefühl (weiß auch nich wieso) bei LoRiSo Angelzentrum und bin im Nachhinein aber vollends zufrieden, hat super schnell geliefert und zudem gibts bei dem teilweise richtige Schnäppchen wie 26 oder 28g Tungsten wo kein Fuchs drauf steht dafür aber nichtmal 4€ kostet- alle Drennan Stahlvorfächer kosten bei Ihm nur 6,95€ und so weiddddddaaaaa, nur mal so als Beispiel.

Habe mir letzte Woche Freitag den Rutenfutteral bei LoRiSo bestellt der sonst in allen anderen Shops 65-69€ kostet dort schlappe 50€ und Heute die Ware erhalten, super Shop kann man jedem nur empfehlen !




Wollt mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit *W&S* gemacht hat, ist das nicht der Shop der die Leute abzieht also keine Ware liefert..... habe noch in Erinnerung das es 2 Shops gibt die ständig die Leute abziehen.... weil der hat ne Multi für 50€ günstiger als bei allen anderen, da der Preis genau gleich den Amerikanischen Preisen ist is mir irgendwie nicht ganz wohl...


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Benson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fishingtackle24.de = sehr gut (hat nicht alles aber teilweise sehr günstige Preise und sehr geringe Versandkosten, freundlich am Telefon)


|znaika: Einspruch! 

Hatte da mal eine Rute bestellt, weil es die bei meinem Stamminternettackledealer Angelsport Schirmer nicht gab. Rute kam an und hatte unzählige, tiefe Druckstellen im Korkgriff. Also gleich angerufen, Problem geschildert und als Antwort bekommen: "Das kann gar nicht sein! Wir haben eine Qualitätskontrolle die hätte das gesehen. Das muss vom Transport herkommen."

Ahja, um solche Macken zu verursachen muss über einen längeren Zeitraum ein schwerer Gegenstand auf den Griff drücken. Beim Transport unmöglich so etwas hinzubekommen. Nun gut, Fotos gemacht und zurückgeschickt. Nach einiger Zeit (weiß nicht mehr genau wie lange) kam dann eine neue Rute. Griff in Ordnung, ABER die montierte Feederspitze gebrochen. Soviel zu Thema Qualitätskontrolle. |uhoh:

Hab dann aber keine Lust mehr auf das riesen Rückschick-KannGarNichtSein-Prozedere gehabt und die Spitze einfach entsorgt und eine andere montiert.


Bleibe weiterhin bei Angelsport Schirmer, da hatte ich noch NIE Probleme mit defektem Material, Fehl-/Falschlieferungen oder ewigen Wartezeiten des Paketes. Ebenso bei ausgewählten eBayern kaufe ich ein, da gibt es so manches Schnäppchen (AT-Booms, Jigköpfe, RodPod (ullidulli), etc).


----------



## weberei (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vorab: ich bin Angelanfänger mit 0,0 Erfahrung...


Ich war auf der Suche nach günstigen Jigköpfen und Gummifischen, die ich ruhigen Gewissens beim Jiggen-Lernen im Rhein hängen lassen kann, sodass der Verlust nicht so schlimm ist.
Habe letztendlich bei http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/ bestellt - echt empfehlenswert: netter Kontakt, schnelle und auch, wie ich finde, günstige Lieferung, es gab auch nette gratis Beilagen.
Daumen hoch, 100% ratsam!

Meine geflochtene Schnur habe ich bei Hemmingway (http://www.factory-shop.de/index.php) gekauft. Samstag abends bestellt, Dienstag Morgen war das Päckchen da, also auch super. Die Schnur kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich wie gesagt absoluter Anfänger bin. Das ist meine erste geflochtene (Monotec Futura), aber sie ist recht dünn(weiß nicht, ob vergleichsweise dünner als andere bei der selben Tragkraft) und gut verarbeitet, das ist mein Eindruck. Aber der Vergleich fehlt mir  Versandmäßig jedenfalls sehr gut. Wenn man sich beim Blinker oder auch der Angelwoche im Newsletter eingetragen hat, bekommt man auch ab und zu Gutscheincodes zugesendet, damit bekommt man je nach dem 10 oder 15% Rabatt...


----------



## Benson (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> |znaika: Einspruch!
> 
> Hatte da mal eine Rute bestellt, weil es die bei meinem Stamminternettackledealer Angelsport Schirmer nicht gab. Rute kam an und hatte unzählige, tiefe Druckstellen im Korkgriff. Also gleich angerufen, Problem geschildert und als Antwort bekommen: "Das kann gar nicht sein! Wir haben eine Qualitätskontrolle die hätte das gesehen. Das muss vom Transport herkommen."
> 
> ...



tja, so unterschiedlich können Erfahrungen sein. Ein Kumpel von mir hat da neulich auch bestellt. War auch alles bestens.
#h


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moinsen,


Gestern kam ein nettes Päckchen von camo-tackle.de

Dienstag Nacht bestellt, gestern da da.
Und dann habs noch zwei nette Ausprobier-Gummis.


Top#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## surfer93 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> Gestern kam ein nettes Päckchen von camo-tackle.de
> ...


camo-tackle find ich auch immer wieder top!
einfach super schnelle Lieferung und alles! Es kann in meinen Augen garnicht besser sein!
Letztens auch wieder bestellt und da hatte ich aus Versehen einen falschen Artikel in den Warenkorb gepackt. Angerufen und sofort wurde meine Bestellung geändert und die Sachen war nach 2 Tagen da.
Und wie Jan Peter auch schon gesagt hatte gibts immer 2 GuFis zum testen dazu! Und zwar keine schlechten

Gruß Tim


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Und wie Jan Peter auch schon gesagt hatte gibts immer 2 GuFis zum testen dazu! Und zwar keine schlechten
> 
> Gruß Tim


 


Ganz und gar nicht.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hab ich nen Keitech Gummi bekommen.
Und da ich meinen Personal-Best Barsch auf nen Keitech Köder gefangen habe, bin ich Keitech-Fanatiker



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo Tackle ist echt top...Preise in Ordnung LIeferzeiten kurz und noch die extra Gummis :l

Gruß
David


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Schleien- Stefan: Dann hast du es ja gut! 
Nee, es war ja eine größere Bestellung mit 60 oder 70 Einzelposten, mit Ködern die teilweise natürlich nicht zu kriegen waren und mit anderen Ködern, die es für weniger als die Hälfte dort drüben gibt! Paket war heute übrigens da- wie es angekündigt wude, und wie schon im "S.W.I.G.H.- Thread" erwähnt, einfach der Hammer, ist ja einiges zusammen gekommen, wenn ihr euch mal die Pics von mir dort anschaut! Also Basspro: Hohe Versandkosten ja- aber wenn man wirklich größere Mengen oder sehr spezielle Sachen bestellen will- TOP, wie ich finde!


----------



## Jennic (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

camo-tackle is echt bombe! Donnerstag Abend bestellt, Samstag Mittag wars da + Probier-Köder ;-) 
Ware war bei mir auch sehr sicher verpackt. Also den Shop kann man nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## offense80 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab mir vor kurzem eine Jacke und eine Hose bei ANGELDOMÄNE bestellt. Nach 3 Tagen war die Ware bei mir. Versandkosten waren ok, ist echt zu empfehlen der Laden.


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe am späten Samstag Abend bei M&R Tackle massig Zeugs bestellt( war bisher meine mit Abstand größte Bestellung seit ich fische) und komm eben nachhause und "muss sehen" das die doch tatsächlich mein Packet schon versendet haben und das schon im GLS Warenlager liegt.|bigeyes|bigeyes:vik:


Ist meine erste Bestellung bei "MurTackle" gewesen und bin mehr als positiv überrascht - hätte nie im Leben gedacht das ich das Packet noch diese Woche in den Fingern habe.


geilööööööö obergeilööööööööööööööööööööööööööö |supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

M&R is echt "hart" drauf legt der mir noch 3 Gratis DVDs mit bei wovon eine überall so 4-5€ kostet (Profi Blinker Folge 13 280min.) und eine von Fox und Nash (gibts so nirgendsaußer bei 123... hab ich se gesehen) und noch ein Päckchen Neopren Rod Bands die normal auch 2€ kosten....  :l


M&R Tackle ist mit großem Abstand der beste Shop wo ich  bisher Angelsachen bestellt habe (waren bestimmt schon 10 Shopsbei einigen schon mehrmals eingkauft), schon alleine der Ultra schnelle Versand ist genial und dann kriegste auch noch ne Ladung Gratis Sachen - Hammer !


----------



## Crossi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin

hat jemand schon mal bei Bisshitz.de bestellt? Da sind zwar nur Gummiköder, aber ich finde ist ma ne nette Auswahl. Und bei den Versandkosten ist die Fahrt zum Angelladen mitlerweile teuerer :q:q
Würde da gern was bestellen aber so ganz ohne infos |kopfkrat...

gruß Crossi


----------



## Buxte (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jaaaa Bisshitz, super shop nur leider sind die köder begrenzt vorrätig, die angezeigt werden kriegst du aber, es gibt eine zugabe gratis und man kann ALLE Köder einzelnd erwerben.
Kann dir den Big Hammer empfehlen und den Shop sowieso.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe mir ebem bei M&R Tackle ne Penzon & Mitchel bestellt. Habe sie heute Mittag reserveieren lassen, weil da stand, nur noch wenige vorhanden. Da waren die schon super nett am Telefon. Der meinte die Rute ist am Montag da. Dann brauchen die ja echt nicht lang. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich auch was gratis bekomme xD Vorallem kann man da mit Paypall bezahlen. Ich glaube da bestell ich jetzt öffters. Das einzige dumme ist, dass die so wenig Kunstköder da haben und keine Power Pro im Angebot haben, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben xD


----------



## AeonFlux (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo!

ich habe was bei Angel-Discount24 bestellt. Die Preise sind sehr günstig- ABER  dafür allerdings enorme Lieferschwierigkeiten (wegen der Ferien). Meine erste Bestellung war vor 3 Wochen!!! Dann nur die Hälfte geschickt und eine Sache falsch... Ok, dafür ist der Kontakt wirklich sehr gut- freundliche Antworten in der Regel innerhalb 24 Stunden und wenn was nicht da ist wird auch Ersatz abgeboten (auch deutlich höherwertiger zum gleichen Preis) . Außerdem kostenlose Rücksendung möglich . Das ist ja alles sehr nett- aber irgendwann hätte ich auch gerne meine Sachen !! ich hätte schon gerne mal meinen Kescher und mein Rutenfutteral und....

Gruß
Aeon


----------



## angelpfeife (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ebem bei M&R Tackle ne Penzon & Mitchel bestellt. Habe sie heute Mittag reserveieren lassen, weil da stand, nur noch wenige vorhanden. Da waren die schon super nett am Telefon. Der meinte die Rute ist am Montag da. Dann brauchen die ja echt nicht lang. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich auch was gratis bekomme xD Vorallem kann man da mit Paypall bezahlen. Ich glaube da bestell ich jetzt öffters. Das einzige dumme ist, dass die so wenig Kunstköder da haben und keine Power Pro im Angebot haben, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben xD


Dass mit der Power Pro liegt angeblich daran, dass sie früher viele Probleme mit Reklamationen hatten. Bis auf diesen kleinen Makel ist das echt ein guter und kompetenter Händler. Ich kenn allerdings nur das Ladengeschäft - hab also noch nichts bei denen bestellt. Und warum die keine oder kaum Kukös im onlineshop haben versteh ich auch nicht, den bei denen liegen genug Rapallas, Salmos und Illex im Laden rum


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jo M&R Tackle ist einer meiner Lieblingsshops, nur leider hat er die Chu Precision VA Bank Sticks nich da..... grrrrrrrrrrrrr



Hab mal ne Frage hat schonmal jemand bei "Tacklebox Skywarriors" was bestellt, kann man da ruhigen Gewissens einkaufen ?


----------



## Knigge007 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe mal eine Frage hat schon jemand im Onlineshop S&W bestellt ?

Weil möcht dort gerne was bestellen aber weiß auch nicht so Recht...... sind halt ~100€ da will ich schon einigermaßen über den Shop bescheid wissen.


Hier der Laden - http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/index....html/XTCsid/ed6703a8798c506327bc30957f6bd1d2


----------



## Knigge007 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Matze dein Link is tot.


Also ich habe dann doch bei Skywarriorstacklebox meine Bestellung abgegeben und der gehört nun auch in meine private Liste der besten Onlineshops !


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Matze dein Link is tot.
> ...



nö ist er nicht, AB spackt nur beim weiterleiten. Einfach normal in den Browser eingeben und man kommt auf die HP http://www.der-angler.de/cms/


----------



## Shortys (9. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hi 
brauch da  ma eure hilfe.wollte die tage bei einen online shop mir ein paar sachen bestellen http://carpfishing.de/ und zwar dieser hier.hat einer von euch schon erfahrung dort gemacht?lieferzeit ? vollständigkeit? und dem zustand der ware?
danke schon ma 
mfg
maurice


----------



## Brikz83 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich persönlich find AM angelsport echt super
hab schon einiges da bestellt und muss sagen, schnellere Lieferung geht kaum (Freitag bestellt Montag da...da hab ich Augen gemacht) und immer erreichbar


----------



## Shortys (10. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hi
hat schon einer von euch ma bei KL Angelsport bestellt?
mfg
maurice


----------



## Buxte (16. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wollte der http://www.angel-technik.de/ mal ein großes Kompliment machen, gerade in Sachen Gummifische haben die ne Super Auswahl, dazu noch ein netter Kontakt und sofortige Lieferung :m


----------



## H.Christians (17. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also meine Favoriten zum Onlinekauf sind alle Shop, die Paypal als Zahlungsmöglichkeit anbieten.

Macht den Zahlungsverkehr einfach sicherer.

Per Vorkasse habe ich nur bei Gerlinger und Schirmer gekauft, hatte mit beiden Shops noch nie Probleme. 

Zum Thema Askari spar ich mir lieber meinen Kommentar.


----------



## Rocky Coast (17. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo, 

habe meine Onlineshoperfahrungen schon einmal gemailt, müßte aber schon ein bis zwei Jährchen her sein, da sind seitdem einige Bestellungen und somit auch Erfahrungen über die Läden hinzu gekommen.
Hole mir das meiste Tackle bei den ortsnahen Einzelhändlern, schlage aber vor allem bei Sachen, die es hier nicht gibt, online zu.

Gerlinger: ABSOLUT TOP
              Bei denen stimmt einfach alles:Tolle Auswahl, sehr schneller 
              Versand, gut verpackte Ware, hochwertige hauseigene Dream
              Tackle Produkte, seriös und freundlich bei telef. Rückfragen, oft
              nette Gratisbeilagen.
              An die kommt für mich so schnell keiner dran, habe dort 
              im Laufe der Jahre häufig bestellt und war immer rundum 
              zufrieden.

Brandungsangelshop.de: Sehr gut bis top

Fishermans Partner Neumarkt: Sehr gut bis top

Besttackle.de(Salmo-Wobbler): Sehr gut

Brassenkopp.de(Brandungsbleie): Sehr gut

AM Angelsport: Sehr gut

Meerforellenblinker.de bzw. DS Angelsport: Sehr gut

Lurup Hamburg: Sehr gut

Bode Angelsport: Gut. Fahre hin.

Angeldomaene Beverungen: Gut.  Hatte mit denen mal ein Problemchen, 
                                        dass aber dann nach etwas hick-hack aus der
                                        Welt geschafft wurde.

Raven Angelsport Niederlande: Schlecht. Es soll in den Niederlanden gute 
                                           Onlineshops geben, der gehört aber 
                                           definitiv nicht dazu. Habe bei denen mal 
                                           3er Set Shimano Freilaufrollen bestellt, 
                                           Vorkasse, dann lange nichts, bei Rückfrage 
                                           hieß es Nachlieferung, wieder nichts, nach 
                                           vier weiteren Anfragen und nach gut sechs
                                           Wochen ohne Lieferung kam jemand ans 
                                           Telefon, der meinte: Falschinfo, es gab 
                                           nie eine Chance auf Nachlieferung. Bestell-
                                           te Kleinteile wurden geschickt, aber sehr
                                           teurer Versand, obwohl Versand durch die
                                           Rollen eigentlich kostenlos gewesen wäre.
                                           Einziger Lichtblick: Sprachen erstaunlich 
                                           gutes Deutsch und bekam mein restliches
                                           Geld zurück.


Askari: Übel schlecht.
          Habe bei denen vor Jahren einmal bestellt, da war alles in Ord-
          nung, mittlerweile für mich der schlimmste Saftladen überhaupt.
          Denn dann war eine Bestellung übelst verpackt, eine für einen Be-
          kannten mitbestellte Rolle einer hauseigenen Markenserie ließ sich 
          von Anfang an kaum drehen und wurde mittlerweile dreimal umge-
          tauscht, im Internet unter lieferbar eingestellte Artikel waren bei 
          telefonischer Nachfrage doch nicht lieferbar, der Hammer dann vor
          einigen Wochen:
          Ich bestellte eine im Preis reduziert Spinnrute, nach der ich schon 
          länger suchte, man bestätigte mir die Verfügbarkeit und bot an, 
          sie für mich zu reservieren, weil ich noch weitere Artikel bestellen
          wollte. Das tat ich einen Tag später auch, mir wurde eine Rech-
          nung gemailt ohne die Rute. Bei tel. Rückfrage hieß es Versehen, 
          noch einen Kleinartikel zudem bestellt. Dann wieder Rechnungs-
          mail ohne Rute, Telefonat, angeblich wieder hauseigener Irrtum, 
          korrekte Auflistung mit Rute sollte kurzfristig gemailt werden.
          48 Stunden später keine Mail, wieder Telefonat, wurde angepampt
          ich solle doch erst mal die urspr. gemailte Rechnung bezahlen. 
          Ich ließ nicht locker und erfuhr dann: Rute wurde nie reserviert.
          Bekam den Sachbearbeiter, der die Reservierung angebl. vornahm,
          nie ans Telefon, bat um Klärung. Resultat: Keine Erklärung, erst
          Recht keine Entschuldigung. Habe dann tel. mitgeteilt, Askari solle
          sich die restliche Bestellung behalten und in den A.... schieben.

          Vermutlich war die von mir bestellte Spinnrute ein Lockartikel,
          der ohnehin nicht oder nicht mehr lieferbar war, und man setzte 
          auf eine große Zusatzbestellung. 
          Ganz große Kundenverarsche, übles Geschäftsgebahren.
          Billig können auch andere, gut sowieso alle besser als Askari,
          deswegen: NIE MEHR WIEDER ASKARI!


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

gelöschet!


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Auch wenn's hier kaum einer glauben (und hören mag) aber mit dem *raubfischspezialist.de* hab ich extrem miese Erfahrungen gemacht..
> 
> mfg
> Kretzer


 
Editiert


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hi Anglerjugend,

hast recht, ich schreib's ausführlicher, aber nicht jetzt (keine Zeit). 
Kannst dein Post bitte auch nommal löschen.

Danke Kretzer


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Kannste das genauer ausführen? Vllt kann dann der Raubfischspezialist dazu Stellung nehmen.


 
Gerne, ich habe nichts zu verbergen... 
Nachdem er mit einer Quantum Rolle die er von mir gekauft hat, unzufrieden war und er bei der - sofort zugeschickten- Ersatzrolle Gebrauchsspuren festgestellt hatte und mit der Verarbeitung auch unzufrieden war habe ich mich für die Unanehmlichkeiten Entschuldigt, und ihm zugesichert habe alle Kosten zu erstatten .
Achja, ein Spinnerbait den ich zur Deckung seiner Rücksendekosten beigelegt ist angeblich auch auseinander gefallen.

Ich wüsste jetzt allerdings auch nich was ich hätte anders machen sollen.
Ich baue die Quantum Rollen nicht selber, sondern verkaufe sie nur.
Auch das eine der Rollen angeblich Gebrauchsspuren haben sollte und eine Macke in der Spule kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Aber hier lesen ja warscheinlich auch Vertreter von Zebco mit, die das warscheinlich besser erklären können als ein kleiner Händler am Ende der Handelskette.

Ich verstehe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht warum "Kretzer" jetzt auch versucht ein Staatsakt daraus zu machen ( wie schon den Umtausch )

Ich hätte auch lieber 100% zufriedene Kunden........aber das glaube ich noch keine Firma geschafft...
Mehr wie - auf meine Kosten- nachzubessern bzw. den Betrag zu erstatten, steht nicht in meiner Macht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also wenn das "extrem miese Erfahrungen" waren, :q :q
dann hat er wohl noch keine solchen gemacht! :g


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Man sollte aber beide Seiten anhören.

Und genau deswegen wollte ich eine genauere Ausführung, denn jeder muss verschiedene Sachen erfahren um einen Shop als schlecht einzustufen.

Und achja vllt sieht es Kretzer anders, ich würde erstmal auf seine Ausführung warten.


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also wenn das "extrem miese Erfahrungen" waren, :q :q
> dann hat er wohl noch keine solchen gemacht! :g



*Wegen der Erfahrung bei Raubfischspezialist.de*

Ich korrigiere mich auf "schlechte Erfahrung", "extrem mies" war übertrieben. Wenn etwas nicht gut oder mittelmäßig ist, dann ist es in meinen Augen schlecht.



Das Ärgerliche an der Sache war vor allem der Zeitaufwand. Das hin und her Geschicke, (dann ist wieder die Post zu usw...) und wieder warten... Mit der neuen Rolle fischen gehen wollen und merken dass sie auch nicht richtig tut, wieder nach Hause fahren usw...

Rolle unterfüttern, neue Geflochtene drauf, dann Probleme beim Umspulen da keine andere freie Rolle zu Hand... das frisst alles Zeit.

Waren ja insgesamt drei Rollen: die erste war ne Billigrolle für ca. 25€ die einfach zurück ging weil die Bremse hakelt (ok, was will man erwarten.)
Dann zwei mal die Quantum Inferno, das erste mal lief sie total schlecht und Bremse hakelt -> Umgetauscht und dann eben ein verheiztes Modell (evtl. mit nem Schlag oder ähnlichem) bekommen.


Natürlich kann ein Händler nichts für Produktionsfehler. Wenn ich aber eine wohl nicht orginalverpakte Rolle bekomme, die deutliche Gebrauchspuhren hat (und ne Macke), dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die so von Quantum an den Händler geschickt wurde.
War wohl eher ein Ausstellungsmodell, oder eines das wegen Reklamation zurück kam. Was auch immer, wäre jedenfalls vor dem Versenden zu prüfen gewesen.


War aber evtl. die Ausnahme dass so was passiert, die anderen Erfahrungen bei diesem Händler sind ja gut (hier im Board), die anderen Sachen haben auch gepasst, bis auf den Spinnerbait wo beim dritten Auswerfen das Spinnerblatt abgeflogen ist ?.


mfg Kretzer


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, und er hat volkommen recht.
Wie gesagt, ich baue die Ware nicht selber....
Allerdings habe ich die Rolle gerade vor mir , und Ihr könnt mich jetzt schlagen, aber ich finde weder Macke noch Gebrauchsspuren.....|kopfkrat
Aber vieleicht hat ja jemand von Euch in der Nähe Lust auf einen Kaffee vorbei zu kommen, und selber ein Gutachten zu erstellen....:m

Das sie schwergäng läuft stimmt, und deswegen werde ich die Rollenserie auch nicht mehr weiter verkaufen...

Achja, der Spinnerbait war übrigens von Sänger, den hatte ich auch nicht selber gebaut...|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die teilweise sehr schwankende Qualität von Produkten aus ein und derselben Serie sind wohl vor Allem auf die Qualitätskontrollen in Fernost zurückzuführen.


Das kann bei jeder Art von "Hardware" auftreten uns daran sollte nicht der Händler gemessen werden, sondern der Hersteller.

Zwar ist der Händler, derjenige der das ausbadet aber eine saftige ;ail an der Hersteller würde, wenn es denn genug Leute tun, eher zu Veränderung führen . . .|kopfkrat:m|wavey:

Warum verlässt solche Ware das Werk???


----------



## heinrich (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Super: Gerlinger, Koederbau(Royber), Brandungsangelshop,Yetis,Hakuma,.

Ich hatte schon mehrfach das Vergnügen dass bestimmte Artikel
einfach durch andere ersetzt werden. Da kommt Freude auf wenn
zb. original Sölvkröken bestellt wurden, aber dann doch geschickt wird was im Lager rumliegt. Bzw. spezielle Gummifische zwar lt Shop lieferbar aber bei Lieferung durch  andere Modelle ersetzt wurden.
Es kann ja immer vorkommen das etwas nicht vorrätig ist, aber
ungefragt was anderes zu versenden ist nicht ok.

Dann gibt es noch die Shops die bestimmte Artikel zu Super Preisen anbieten, aber leider nicht liefern können. Auf Nachfrage wird mann dann noch blöd angemacht ob mann denn das kleingedruckte nicht gelesen hätte und die Artikel wären
erst in vier Monaten wieder lieferbar.

off topic:  Super Sonderangebots Tag, wurde auch im AB beworben eines Bundesweiten Händlers. 20% auf alles am
xx.xx.. hingefahren um mein Norge Arsenal aufzufüllen.
Ankunft bei Öffnung, und dann hängt im Regal je ein Pilker
des gewünschten Typ/Gewicht. Auf Nachfrage im Laden wird mir erklärt ich könnte natürlich alles nachbestellen. Aber
klar zum vollen Preis.​


----------



## Gummischuh (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Warum verlässt solche Ware das Werk???


Weil es anscheinend kein Problem ist, den Schei.ß über die Händler trotzdem an den Mann zu bringen.
Nicht einmal Gerlinger (bin dort seit über 30Jahren Kunde) würde ich eine bessere Note als 2- geben.


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, und er hat volkommen recht.
> Wie gesagt, ich baue die Ware nicht selber....
> Allerdings habe ich die Rolle gerade vor mir , und Ihr könnt mich jetzt schlagen, aber ich finde weder Macke noch Gebrauchsspuren.....|kopfkrat
> Aber vieleicht hat ja jemand von Euch in der Nähe Lust auf einen Kaffee vorbei zu kommen, und selber ein Gutachten zu erstellen....:m
> ...


Dann mach mal etwas Schur auf die Rolle und teste die Bremse. Dann wirst es sofort merken. Je nach Drehwinkel unterscheidet sich die Bremsleistung enorm.

Die Gebrauchspuren (die mich ja wie in der Mail geschrieben nicht stören) sieht man wenn man genau hinschaut.

Die Macke befindet sich auf der Ersatzspule, auf der Spulenkante (also da wo's stört). Zwar nur klein, aber das darf trotsdem nicht sein.


mfg Kretzer


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Weil es anscheinend kein Problem ist, den Schei.ß über die Händler trotzdem an den Mann zu bringen.
> Nicht einmal Gerlinger (bin dort seit über 30Jahren Kunde) würde ich eine bessere Note als 2- geben.




Das war eine rhetorische Frage.:m

Aber du hast recht. Die Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität macht es möglich . . .


----------



## Gummischuh (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich denke eher, es liegt an der "Ich-guck-mir-am-besten-gar-nicht-erst-an-was-ich-versende-weil-ich-hab-das-Geld-ja-schon"-Mentalität.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, es liegt an der "Ich-guck-mir-am-besten-gar-nicht-erst-an-was-ich-versende-weil-ich-hab-das-Geld-ja-schon"-Mentalität.




Wenn die Händler erst alles auspacken, begutachten und ausprobieren wollten, wäre der Preis sicher höher.

Man müsste noch Ware-vor-Auslieferung-Tester anstellen und bezahlen.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die teilweise sehr schwankende Qualität von Produkten aus ein und derselben Serie sind wohl vor Allem auf die Qualitätskontrollen in Fernost zurückzuführen.


Muss dich ein bischen ergänzen: Das klingt ja so als wenn es da immer welche gäbe.  
Das Problem dürfte eher aus der einfachen Kalkulation herrühren: Solange genug verkauft wird, kann man die Qualitätskontrolle doch gegen Null zusammenstreichen - die QS-Leute  können derzeit auch was zusammenbauen. 
Und hier kann es keiner mehr sehen - aber dass manchmal, wo QS/QC-Aufkleber drauf sind, und anderswo nicht, das fällt schon auf. :m



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn die Händler erst alles auspacken, begutachten und ausprobieren wollten, wäre der Preis sicher höher.
> 
> Man müsste noch Ware-vor-Auslieferung-Tester anstellen und bezahlen.:m


Zweifellos kostet eine Qualitätskontrolle.
Die Frage ist, wer macht das? |kopfkrat

Hersteller - Großhändler/Importeur - Einzelhändler - Endkunde

Ein Handelsmodell wäre, dass der Hersteller saubere Ware ausliefert.

Ein extremes anderes heute schon vielfach zu beobachtendes Handelsmodell ist, dass der Endkunde seine 
Ware selber kontrollieren muss. Dazu hat er ja schließlich das Fernhandelsabsatzgesetz und Rückgabemöglichkeit bekommen! :q :m

Es geht aber auch anders. Mir ist ein nicht ganz kleiner Einzelhändler im Raum H bekannt, der prüft seine Sachen, insbesondere Rollen und Ruten, und hat wirklich erstklassige Rollenexemplare im Regal. #6

Die Frage ist ja, wer bezahlt und investiert wo sein Geld? Der Großhändler/Importeur schafft sich über Lieferverträge einträgliche Pfründe, kontrolliert anscheinend aber nie. Ein kleiner Einzelhändler kann gegen so jemand nie an, wenn der nicht mitspielt. Das ist ein wesentlicher Faktor mit den Großhändlern, die nichts tun außer weiterzuversenden und dafür gut verdienen wollen. 
Wohl dem Einzelhändler, der direkt vom Hersteller abnehmen kann und hier als Herstellerkunde auch ein offenes Ohr findet. #6
Es gibt sogar Hersteller, da finde ich als Endkunde ein offenes Ohr! #6 #6 Und passiert was ...

Ich kann mit bei Großgeräten (Ruten, Rollen) im 100er EUR Bereich nun schwerlich vorstellen, dass es wirtschaftlich sein soll, hiervon unkontrollierten "Mist" einfach so blind einzukaufen und auch zu bezahlen - das wird ja wohl höchst selten kreditiert.  
(Sprich der Einzelhändler muss den EK-Betrag dafür abdrücken)

Die Lösung wäre aber einfach: 
Wenn ein Einzelhändler eine Kontrolle von den ihm angelieferten Artikeln vornimmt (ob selber oder per Aushilfe etc.), dann ist das schon was wert, spart dem geneigten Kunden eben den nicht unerheblichen Aufwand des retournierens. Und evtl. ist der Ersatz wieder nichts ... bis Geld zurück die einzige Lösung bleibt.

Ich würde mich freuen und es als Bereicherung des Angelgerätemarktes sehen #6, 
wenn die Einzelhändler bei den Themen *Lieferzeit* (im Stock vorhanden - oder erst auf Akquise/irgendwann) 
und *Produktkontrolle* (Low-Price/ Higher-Price - nicht gecheckt/eigen gecheckt) mit offenen Karten spielen würden! #h

Über die Foren, und gerade das Anglerboard mit der 1000er Schar von enthusiastischen Aktivisten, kommt eh alles raus - wer korrekt oder falsch spielt, eben auch. 

Ob man will oder nicht, Forum o.ä. "Onlinemaschine" wird zur 5.Gewalt im Staate, heute oder morgen.
Wer es nicht glauben will, braucht nur mal www.geizhals.at/de für vornehmlich PC-Teile und Multimedia anschauen ... wer noch ohne Recherche (nach dem Wissen darüber) kauft, ist sozusagen unverbesserlich dumm. Und sei es, dass man mit einem Ausdruck davon zu seinem lokalen PC-Dealer wackelt.

Was ich übrigens so mehr oder weniger auch mit den lokalen Angelgeschäften tue (seit über 10 Jahren, früher Papierzeitung, heute Online-Info) - und oh Wunder, in vielen Fällen wird man sich sogar zu einem Preis einig, an dem beide beteiligten noch Spaß haben!


----------



## Fischerman95 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann mal jemand alle shops irgendwo hier zudsammenfassen ??

Es ist nähmlich bissjen stressig alle wieder so rauzusuchen 

lg


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fischerman95 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand alle shops irgendwo hier zudsammenfassen ??
> 
> Es ist nähmlich bissjen stressig alle wieder so rauzusuchen
> 
> lg



Wenn du alle Shops willst, dann fasse sie doch zusammen. Oder soll ich (oder wer auch immer) nun alle Shops für dich hier raussuchen?


----------



## Fischerman95 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

nicht nur für mich
die müssen allgemein irgendwo zusammengefasst stehen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fischerman95 schrieb:


> ...die müssen allgemein irgendwo zusammengefasst stehen



_*MÜSSEN?*_ |bigeyes

neue EU-Verordnung, oder wie? |kopfkrat|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
​wenn das so ein MUSS ist, dann mach *Du* Dich mal ran!


----------



## Fischerman95 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ja war natürlich nicht so *Muss *gemeint ich meinte sollte ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Macht nicht so ein Zampano!  :q :m

Egal wer es tut - es geht gar nicht so einfach ...
wollte schön öfter mal die guten und die schlechten Shops listen, nur wer beurteilt das letzlich, und problematisch ist das sofort auch, alleine wegen den wettbewerbsrechlichen Regularien - auch in diesem Anglerboardforum.

Einehitlich verteilt sind das die Boardpartner, die man leicht in einer Auflistung oben finden kann.
Es finden sich darunter auch viele der hier im Thread (und immer wieder) genannten als sehr positiv herauskristallisierten Shops.

Ein Beispiel, wie sowas sozusagen elementar-demokratisch funktionieren kann und gut funktionieren tut, ist der www.geizhals.at/de. Dort wird auch numerisch-statistisch bewertet und Kommentare in der Art eines Forums gesammelt - jeweils immer zu einem Produkt. Das ist superübersichtlich und leicht jederzeit zu finden.

Sowas könnte jemand für den Angelgerätemarkt auch tun.
z.B. Martin und Franz mit zum AB-Forum dazunehmen  #h

Wesentlich ist doch, dass Manipulation ausgeschaltet wird - durch möglichst 1000e Bewertungsstimmen. 
Und dass sehr aktuelle und exakte Angaben zustandekommen. Eben alle Bedingungen und Nebenbedingungen, und schnelle Vergleichbarkeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vorher müßt ihr aber alle #h, jeder für sich, erstmal eines entscheiden:

*1) ist es besser, ein gut kontrolliertes (Angelgeräte-) Produkt zu bekommen und dafür einen höheren Preis zu bezahlen?

2) ist es besser, ein schlecht bis gar nicht kontrolliertes (Angelgeräte-) Produkt zu bekommen und dafür den niedrigst möglichen Preis zu bezahlen?
*


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fischerman95 schrieb:


> ja war natürlich nicht so *Muss *gemeint ich meinte sollte ^^




Dann tu dir keinen Zwang an. Ich werde dir mit Sicherheit nicht die Liste aufstellen. 

Ich kenne meine fünf wichtigen Shops und ein paar mehr, bei denen man gefahrlos bestellen kann und das reicht mir. 

Wenn du die Liste fertig hast, kann ich ja vielleicht ein Kreuzchen setzen, an die Shops die ich meine. Aber auch nur vielleicht, denn du weiß ja:


			
				Fischerman95 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nähmlich bissjen stressig




In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim Liste machen.


----------



## Gummischuh (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Wenn die Händler erst alles auspacken, begutachten und ausprobieren wollten, wäre der Preis sicher höher.
> 
> Man müsste noch Ware-vor-Auslieferung-Tester anstellen und bezahlen.:m


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Eine Rute oder Rolle zu begutachten, das dauert doch höchstens 'ne Minute und sollte SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH sein.

Ich denke eher, dass es an mangelndem Willen liegt. Fragt sich eben, wie lange ein Händler noch Shimano (stellvertretend für alle Anbieter) verkaufen darf, wenn er jedes Mal umgehend 1/3 der Lieferung zurückschickt, weil es sich im Grunde um B-Ware handelte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ach Micha. . . .:q

Rechne die Minute (die nicht reicht um vernünftig zu kontrollieren) mal einige hundert Ruten, Rollen und sonstige Artikel täglich, die überprüft werden müssen.
Da kommt echt Zeit zusammen, die bezahlt werden muss.:m

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sorry, aber das ist unrealistisch. Kein Händler kann jeden Artikel im Warneingang kontrollieren, wie soll das auch bei original verpackter Ware (z.B. mit verschweißten Kartons etc) funktionieren?

Fehler kommen da vor, das kann kein Einzelhändler verhindern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eben:m

Und darum müssen wir weiter damit leben, dass hin und wieder etwas nicht in Ordnung ist.

Bei den Super-Sonder-Hausraus-Hammer-Wegwerfpreisen die immer wieder gemacht werden ist keine Qualitätskontrolle mit drin.

Geiz ist geil eben . . .|wavey:


----------



## murph (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss hier mal einen Shop ganz groß loben.

Es betrifft Angeldomäne, habe am Donnerstag dort eine Rute und ein wenig Kleinkram bestellt (via PayPal bezahlt) und heute, am Samstag, ist die Ware angekommen.
Es war nun das zweite mal, dass ich dort gekauft habe und die Ware schnell bei mir war.

Von mir gibts da einen :m

Weiter so!

Nur empfehlenswert dieser Shop.


MfG


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger top.
AM Angelsport gut.
Stollenwerk top.
Angel Ussat top.
Angleroase top.
Stroft/Waku der Hammer wie schnell die sind!


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bevor ich den Mitboardie vergesse.
Tommi Engel und Angelshop Bauer auch top.
CMW auch top.
Rutenbau Hellbrück auch super.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bigtackle.de: 2 Mails und ein Anruf wg. lieferbarer Artikel, aber nie eine verwertbare Antwort

Angelcenter Kassel: 3 Bestellungen platziert, davon 2 wg. nicht lieferbarer Artikel zurückgezogen/geplatzt

(ich frage die Verfügbarkeit ab bzw. lasse mir die Bestellung bestätigen, bevor ich überweise)


----------



## Phenom96 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angeln1a hat bei mir in der nähe ihren sitz. der laden hat zwar ein gutes sortiment aber der typ hat nicht grad viel ahnung....


----------



## Condor (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.angeln1a.de/

...ist der letzte Laden wo ich jemals wieder bestellen werde! |gr:
Sowas von unzuververlässig habe ich noch nicht erlebt!

Ware die, laut Aussage von anderen Onlinehändlern, vom Hersteller seit Monaten nicht geliefert werden kann steht bei "angeln1a" noch immer auf "lieferbar".

Ständig wird behauptet die Sendung wäre an mich unterwegs. Oder wurde nochmals versendet. Dann ist der Paketdienst schuld.
Oder Montag's die Auskunft "...bis Mittwoch is es garantiert bei Ihnen" usw.
Wenn ich nach der Trackingnummer frage kommen wieder nur Ausreden.
Sowas verlogenes hab ich noch nicht erlebt! :v
Als ich vom Vertrag zurück trat kam das Geld "natürlich" über Wochen auch nicht.

Ich bestelle meine Angelsachen viel und fast ausschließlich online.
Solche Probleme hatte ich noch nirgend's.|uhoh:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bevor ich den Mitboardie vergesse.
> Tommi Engel und Angelshop Bauer auch top.
> CMW auch top.
> Rutenbau Hellbrück auch super.



Tommi Engel ist sowiso TOP#6#6#6#


----------



## weberei (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Tommi Engel ist sowiso TOP#6#6#6#



Definitiv nur zu empfehlen! Sehr netter Kontakt, gute Preise, schnelle Lieferung - Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung! 


Ebenso bereits oft positiv erwähnt: Gerlinger! Schnell + günstig = gut!

Außerdem gut:

bait-eldorado.de
thebigfish.de

bei mehr Shops habe ich bisher nicht bestellt...


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Neulich bei Angelsport-Schirmer einen Kescherstab + Netz bestellt und beim ersten Angeln damit ist der Stab gleich schon hops gegangen. Heute angerufen, Problem geschildert und sofort kam als Antwort "Wir schicken Ihnen ein neues Teil zu". Brauche nichts hinzuschicken, die einzuschicken oder sonstiges, finde den Support so mal richtig super und unkompliziert. #6#6#6


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (2. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich bestelle regelmäßig bei Schirmer.

Kann nur sagen ein top Laden!!!:vik:


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Ich bestelle regelmäßig bei Schirmer.
> 
> Kann nur sagen ein top Laden!!!:vik:


Japp. Heute ist schon das neue Teil des Kescherstabes angekommen! #6


----------



## Mr. B (3. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ärgere mich seit einigen Tagen über Bigtackle.de!
Habe am 10.10. ein paar Wobbler bestellt. Bis heute nichts da! Auf E-mail gibt es keine Antwort. Telefonisch sehr schwer zu erreichen. Und wenn mal jemand ran geht, dann wird man vertröstet. Ware soll bald kommen!!!
Großer Ärger!! Nie wieder Bigtackle.de!!!#q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

das bestätigt mein "Bauchgefühl" - gut, dass ich da nicht(s) bestellt habe #d

hoffe für Dich, @Mr. B, dass Du deinen Kram in absehbarer Zeit (und überhaupt) bekommst...!


----------



## Mr. B (4. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> das bestätigt mein "Bauchgefühl" - gut, dass ich da nicht(s) bestellt habe #d
> 
> hoffe für Dich, @Mr. B, dass Du deinen Kram in absehbarer Zeit (und überhaupt) bekommst...!


 
Ja danke! Das hoffe ich auch!! Aber habe mitlerweile keine große Hoffnung mehr! Ich kann ja mal berichten!


----------



## Mr. B (5. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> das bestätigt mein "Bauchgefühl" - gut, dass ich da nicht(s) bestellt habe #d
> 
> hoffe für Dich, @Mr. B, dass Du deinen Kram in absehbarer Zeit (und überhaupt) bekommst...!


 
So! Habe die Bestellung heute storniert, weil ich die Ware vermutlich nicht mehr bekommen hätte. "Ich hätte ja auch Wobbler bestellt, die nächstes Jahr nicht mehr im Sortiment wären!" So die Begründung dafür, dass man sich 20 Tage lang gar nicht bei mir gemeldet hat! Sehr interessant. #q
Na, ja! Um eine Erfahrung reicher. 
Also meine Meinung: Vorsicht vor Bigtackle.de!!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

oh ja, ganz grosses Kino, so was!

ist ja auch so was von unzumutbar, seinen Artikelbestand aktuell zu halten...#d


----------



## DJTMichel (5. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin!
Am liebsten kaufe ich beim Tackle-Dealer, denn da ist alles lieferbar, was im Webshop angezeigt wird. Sofortige Lieferung nach Zahlungseingang (ich habe jedes erdenkliche Verständnis für diese Reihenfolge) und gute Preise überzeugen mich.
Mit Köderwahnsinn habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## iguana57 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich verstehe die Dubiosen Internet Shops einfach nicht  #q

Die sind warscheinlich nur auf Profit aus und der Rest ist denen egal.#d

Dabei scheinen die gar nicht zu verstehen das nur wenige Leute den Laden zu Fall bringen können. Wer unzufrieden ist schreibt seine Erfahrungen ins Netz so wo hier auch und schon hat der Laden ein paar Hundert Kunden weniger.


----------



## Bobster (8. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Beängstigend !*

**

Online bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt 
am *7. November 2010 um 22.00 Uhr* !

und gerade, also *am 8.November 14.00 Uhr*:

_Ihre Sendung ist heute am __08.11.2010__ mit DHL versendet worden. 
__Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
das CAMO-Tackle Team (__www.CAMO-TACKLE.de)_

Camo-Tackle #6
TOP


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hatte vor kurzem ein etwa gleich beunruhigendes Erlebnis mit Spinner&Co.


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wenn ihr noch mehr solche erschreckenden Erlebnisse bei Bestellungen kennenlernen möchtet kauft doch mal in den Staaten oder Japan.
"Es ist grauenvoll wie schnell die ihre Ware versenden"


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich frage mich oft wie es einige deutsche Onlinehändler überhaupt schaffen Ihre Kunden zu halten.

Ich bestelle öfters in Übersee, egal ob Asien oder Nordamerika oder Europa, alle Shops schaffen es die Ware binnen 3 Tagen in D zu haben, wenn der Zoll da nicht noch die Finger reinhält hat man die Ware innerhalb von 5 Werktagen da.

Einige deutsche Händler schaffen es trotz des positiven Lagerbestandes, laut Onlineshop, eine Lieferzeit von 3-x Wochen hinzulegen. Iwie ist wohl über den deutschen Grenzen ein Nanobeschleuniger eingebaut, da alle ausländischen Shops trotz der teils extremen Distanzen eine Lieferzeit hinlegen die sagenhaft ist. Sind wir mittlerweile bei der Paketversendung in D so klamm das Geschwindigkeiten von Eselskarren erreicht werden???


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

habe einmal im schweizer Angelshop *Wenger* Haken bestellt

Montags überwiesen, Donnerstags war´s in der Post

und das mit ca. 3 EUR Versandkosten - top! #6


----------



## Novice (8. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
USA: ca. 7-10 Tage (USPS), ist es dann nicht da, liegt es beim Zoll
Japan: 3-4 Tage
UK: Ohne Zollprobleme etc 7-14 Tage trotz nachweislichem, umgehenden Versand durch Absender...

Ich denke in D liegt es daran, dass einige Händler bewusst oder fahrlässig kein vernuenftiges Warenwirtschaftssystem haben und sinnvolle Inventurintervalle einhalten... 

Das liegt m.E. wieder auch daran, dass Einige keine Kaufleute sind und es besser nie geworden wären... 

CAMO und Schirmer sind für mich die wenigen Ausnahmen in D (die ein sehr gut bekommen), Rest "Gut" bis ....


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ein Warenwirtschaftssystem ist nicht ausschlaggebend für die Geschwindigkeit des Versandes, zumindest nicht alleine. Ein vernünftiger interner Ablauf der strukturiert und organisiert ist gehörrt nun mal dazu, ist aber für die Meisten zu umständlich, sie versinken lieber im Chaos.

Man muß sich selbst bzw. die Mitarbeiter darauf trimmen, macht aber kaum jemand und CRM ist sowieso ein Fremdwort. 

Strategy follows structure, structure follows strategy, viel wahres in der fast belanglosen Floskel die mein Dozent mal in einer Vorlesung von sich gab


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe gestern abend bei Gerlinger eine Bestellung aufgegeben und per Paypal gleich bezahlt. Denke es sollte die Woche noch kommen, normal ist Gerlinger auch flott. Habe aber diesmal über die INternetseite bestellt und nicht wie sonst via Telefon. Abwarte.

Achja, aber die Internetseite ist ja wohl ein Witz. Ladezeiten wie zu guten alten Holzmodemzeiten und die Suche hat auch ein Eigenleben, bzw. muss man nicht verstehen wie das Ding funktioniert.


----------



## Kretzer83 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern abend bei Gerlinger eine Bestellung aufgegeben.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



genau das gleich wollt ich eigtl. auch posten, ist das da immer so? Kannst ja vergesen dir da was zusammen zu suchen, wenn man pro Seite mehrere Sekunden warten muss...

mfg Kretzer


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> genau das gleich wollt ich eigtl. auch posten, ist das da immer so? Kannst ja vergesen dir da was zusammen zu suchen, wenn man pro Seite mehrere Sekunden warten muss...
> 
> mfg Kretzer


Ja sehr traurig. Dachte erst es liegt an mir, wobei ich aber ansonsten eine gute, flotte Anbindung habe. Wollte dann, dass ein Kollege der auch mitbestellt hat die Bestellung abschickt, aber bei dem war das noch langsamer (schlechteres I-Net).

Und das schlimme ist ja die Suche. Würde diese tadellos funktionieren, dann wären die Ladezeiten halbwegs verkraftbar, sofern man nicht blättern will.
Gib z.B. mal "DAM Finessa" ein, findet die Seite eine (alte) Rolle. Es gibt aber unzählige Rollen die ein "DAM" und "Finessa" im Namen tragen. 
Auch bei den Haken, da wird jeder Hakentyp mit jeder Größe in einer Zeile geführt, somit waren es m.W. 25 Seiten Gamakatsuhaken. Die dann mit der lowspeed durchblättern...Lebensaufgabe. Warum nicht einen Hakentyp aufführen und im Warenkorb eine Auswahl bzgl. der Hakengröße oder sowas in der Art!? Ziel müsste sein, die Übersicht so übersichtlich wie nur möglich zu halten!

So wie es aktuell ist, ist es sehr mühselig. Und auch telefonische Bestellungen sind ja nur "erlaubt" für bis zu 10 Artikel und per Nachname. Auch nicht gerade sehr kundenfreundlich, aber müssen wohl (an Personal) sparen.

Aber immer noch 1000x besser als dieser As...ri!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Kretzer & Rheinbarbe: mit welchem Dienst verschickt Gerlinger?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das letzte Mal mit DHL . . . .#h


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> @Kretzer & Rheinbarbe: mit welchem Dienst verschickt Gerlinger?


Kam mit dem Postboten, also DHL. Meine Bestellung von Montag abend, direkt per Paypal überwiesen, kam am Freitag an. Gibt schnellere Versandhäuser, aber ist noch vollkommen im Soll. #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

thanks very much! #h

DHL ist i.O. für mich


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, jetzt auch ein paar neue Erfahrungen:

Bei tackle24 habe ich ja nen krummen Blank erhalten. Innerhalb von nichtmal 5 Tagen hatte ich den Blank durch einen neuen ersetzt bekommen, und das, obwohl der alte noch nicht mal abgeholt wurde...|bigeyes
Top!

Wegen Problemen mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen bei meiner Slammer habe ich nett mit dem Verkäufer bei Schirmer telefoniert, der Ersatz war auch innerhalb von 4 Tagen da. Ebenfalls top!

Bei Köderwahnsinn hat man dem Verkäufer am Telefon SEHR deutlich angemerkt, dass ihm das jetzt gar nicht passt, dass die bestellte Rute beschädigt war, und der ganze teure Stress mit dem Zurücknehmen und so...
Ware wurde von GLS abgeholt, Geld ist hoffentlich auch bald wieder da...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger (erste Bestellung): Montag bezahlt, eben hat der Paketbote geklingelt - da kann man aber mal gar nicht meckern!


----------



## DJTMichel (17. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...Ware wurde von GLS abgeholt, Geld ist hoffentlich auch bald wieder da...


 
Hmmm schade, ich habe mit Jan nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht (gestern bestellt + per PayPal bezahlt, heute schon geliefert), allerdings noch keine Reklamation.

Dem House of Brunner habe ich eine per Vorkasse gezahlte Lieferung nach telefonischer Klärung _auf meine Kosten_ innerhalb der ges. Umtauschfrist zurückgesendet. Am 
09.11.2010 (*!!*) hatte er das Paket - ich habe gestern (16.11.) per Mail nach meinem 130,-€ gefragt - bisher keine Antwort. Ich finde das sehr unschön |kopfkrat.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Gerlinger (erste Bestellung): Montag bezahlt, eben hat der Paketbote geklingelt - da kann man aber mal gar nicht meckern!



Siehste - geht doch ! War bei mir bis dato bei etwa 20 Bestellungen immer so - Gott sei Dank!

Schirmer ist übrigens auch so zuverlässig.

Petri

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Elfchen, klar, geht (fast) immer!


----------



## TioZ (17. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Köderwahnsinn ist für mich persönlich schon nen Ausnahmeladen.. am 15.11. gegen Mittag hab ich mit Jan telefoniert um einige Artikel nachzufragen welche im Shop nicht mehr verfügbar waren und ihn auch gleich gefragt ob er die Lieferung bis Mittwoch hinbekommt. Den Liefertermin hat er mir zugesagt und die fehlenden Artikel aus dem Laden geholt. Er meinte er würde sich im Onlineshop immer nen bisschen weniger als "verfügbare Menge" angeben damit es nicht zu Überschneidungen mit dem Ladengeschäft kommt. Ich hab dann gegen 12 bestellt und mit PayPal bezahlt. 13:15 hatte ich ne Mail "Ware versendet" und am Dienstag um 12 kam die Post und hat mir das Paket gebracht.. EINFACH NUR GEIL!! und danke nochmal.. sonst wäre ich morgen mit ner relativ kargen Ausrüstung auf die Bodden rausgefahren

Zu A&M Angelsport.. die sind nicht so wahnsinnig schnell und manchmal muss man nachfragen.. hab aber bis jetzt alles Bestellte bekommen und auch in einem einwandfreien Zustand.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Milka75 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Dienst versendet A&M Angelsport? Weiß das jemand von euch?




A&M Angelsport hat bei mir letztens mit GLS geliefert. Montags bezahlt (per Überweisung), Donnerstags war die Ware da.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hier noch was von mir: "camo-tackle.de": WOW: Mi Abend bestellt, MI Abend per paypal bezahlt, heute morgen war ALLES einwandfrei da! 5 Sterne für so ein Service!


----------



## carphunter1678 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

anglermeister.de top
wolf-angelsport.de top

wolf ist teilweise sehr teuer aber sonst sind die beiden super


----------



## teddy- (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

boddenangler.de

sonntag bestellt mittwoch da per paypal

gruß teddy


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, hier mal meine wenigen Erfahrungen:

www.fantastic-carp.de

  Top, keine Probleme. Habe online eine Großbestellung von knapp 1500€ gemacht. Habe mich mehrfach per Mail über verschiedene Artikel erkundigt, immer eine schnelle Antwort.
Habe selbst beim Großhändler abgeholt, der Chef /Frank van Deest vom Shop war auch da. Habe noch einen Großabnahme- und Abholrabatt bekommen.
Habe auch schon bei ihm bestellt und mit die Ware schicken lassen, alles ohne Probleme und vor allem sehr schneller Service.

http://www.jd-fishing.de/

Ebenfalls top!! Habe kurzfristig Mittwochs morgens bei Jürgen Dittman angerufen und zwei Kapfensäcke geordert.
Und gefragt, ob es möglich ist, das die Ware bis Freitag bei mir ist.
Kein Problem, macht er direkt fertig. Und die Sachen waren Donnerstags mittag bei mir!!!
Den Kaufbetrag habe ich ganz normal überwiesen, kein PayPal!!!


----------



## mitsch2001 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.angel-domaene.de

ich muss gerade auch mal meinen Frust los werden.

Ich habe diese Woche dort online bestellt im Wert von ca 50 € + Versand.
Die Ware war nach weniger als 2 Tagen bei mir soweit so gut.
Die 4 langen Posen, welche ich bestellt hatte, waren jedoch so schlecht verpackt, dass alle 4 übergeknickt sind. Ich also augenblicklich ein Foto davon gemacht und eine Email geschrieben:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

erst mal ein großes Lob, was die Geschwindigkeit der Lieferung angeht. 30 Stunden nach Bestellung liegt das Paket neben mir.
Jedoch sind, trotz recht sorgfältiger Verpackung, alle 4 Posen an der Spitze abgeknickt.

Anbei ein Foto. Können Sie mir bitte diese 4 Posen noch einmal nachliefern. Die defekten kann ich Ihnen gerne zurückkommen lassen.


Die Antwort darauf war für mich denkbar unbefriedigend!

Ich könnte keine Nachsendung erhalten, sondern nur eine Gutschrift.

Na danke. Ich bestell mir doch nicht nochmal dieselben Posen und darf noch den Rotz Versand bezahlen! Kundenservice sieht anders aus...

Auf freundliche Rückfrage, das ich mir das anders vorgestellt habe, kommt folgende Antwort:

Guten Tag,

gut, da Sie keine Gutschrift wünschen, senden Sie mir die Posen bitte zurück.
Wir werden die Posen dann zurücknehmen, und den Betrag per Scheck erstatten. 
------


Meine erste und letzte Erfahrung mit www.angel-domaene.de #c


Gruss,

Mitsch


----------



## Raubfischzahn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe mal wieder bei Tommy aka Raubfischspezialist bestellt. Muss echt sagen, super Ware,schnelle Abwicklung und das zu echt fairen Preisen. Wenn das überall so wäre, dann wär die Welt ein wenig schöner


----------



## allrounderab (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

kann meine Erfahrungen zu raubfisch-jagd.de weitergeben. So einen Laden habe ich im negativen Sinne noch nicht erlebt. Kommunikation unter aller Kanone, die Ware auch nicht komplett geliefert, keinen Schein dabei, kein gar nichts. Und dann noch die Frechheit besitzen sich nicht mal von sich aus zu melden. Bei Askari liegt auch ein Zettel bei, wird nachgeliefert. Evtl. hofft man ja auf die Naivität des Kunden und möchte so sein Geschäft ankurbeln. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass wir die Ware zurückschickten und aud die Rücküberweisung des Betrages auch lange warten mussten.

Fazit: Mich und meinen Bekanntenkreis wird der Laden nicht mehr als Kunde sehen.

Ps: ich war irgendwie so in Gedanken und hatte mb-fishing geschrieben,an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmals bei Michael entschuldigen. mb-fishing kann ich persönlich nur loben,war da absolut zufrieden,wenn doch andere auch nur so sein würden


----------



## Moerser83 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab gerade auch MB-Fishing bestellt da es die Köder bei ihm zu einen guten Kurs gibt. 
Hab aber mit PayPal den Verkauf abgewickelt. 

Hatte letztens noch bei Ebay Probleme mit KFZ Sachen und ohne PayPal. 
Aber Gottseidank hat es sich im Positiven für mich geklärt. :vik:


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe jetzt auf die Schnelle keine Bewertung finden können über "tackle-dealer-shop.de"- da solls Jigs, Bleie und sogar n paar ziemlich geile Wobbler- Modelle und Gufis zu unverschämt günstigen Preisen geben. Aber halten die auch, was sie versprechen? Wenn ich ein paar Erfahrungen hören könnte von euch, wäre toll.


----------



## iltis05 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tackle-Dealer shop ist  #6 Top.
Bode war recht schnell und freundlich.
Gummiconnection ist auch Gut.
Tackle import ist Top.
Camo auf jeden fall.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@iltis: Danke für die schnelle Info! Dann werd ich mal was ordern dort^^


----------



## wolf-angelsport (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> anglermeister.de top
> wolf-angelsport.de top
> 
> wolf ist teilweise sehr teuer aber sonst sind die beiden super


 
Wenn man A Markenhersteller Produkte wie Fox,Korda,Chub,Shimano,Daiwa usw. mit B-C Waren vergleicht,die zum Beispiel im Sortiment bei mitbewerbern an der Wand hängen,dann sollte man sich fragen ob diese Aussage richtig ist.

*Edit by Mod*
Links entfernt, Werbung wäre selbst für Boardpartner 
nur in den entsprechenden Unterforen erlaubt.


----------



## teddy- (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

naja hab mich mal bei dir umgeschaut günstig kann man bei dir nicht sagen 10-50% teurer wie bestimmte andere


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

pro-fishing.de

Wie immer - alles perfekt und schnell:m !!

Montagabend bestellt, per PayPal bezahlt - Mittwochmittag - palimm, palimm - die Post ist da.

Alles drin und perfekt verpackt - das macht Freu(n)de  :m.

LG
Eddy #h


----------



## carphunter1678 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



wolf-angelsport schrieb:


> Wenn man A Markenhersteller Produkte wie Fox,Korda,Chub,Shimano,Daiwa usw. mit B-C Waren vergleicht,die zum Beispiel im Sortiment bei mitbewerbern an der Wand hängen,dann sollte man sich fragen ob diese Aussage richtig ist.


 
ich meine wenn der selbe futterkorb 20-30 cent mehr kosten ist das schon recht heftig vorallen beim selben hersteller und ich hab deinen laden doch auch gelobt also weiß ich jetzt nicht was das soll und ausserdem wird man bei dir im laden besser beraten ich hab es nur erwähnt das du teilweise sehr teuer bist.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@carphunter: Geh doch gar nicht erst auf so "einen Aufschneider" ein, ists doch nicht wert, oder? 
2topic: Di Ware bezahlt- Mi von "tackle-dealer- shop" Meldung bekommen, das Paket wäre raus, doch leider geht Versenden an sich wohl nicht so fix mit Hermes wie mit div. anderen Diensten  Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es mrogen da ist, mein Paket!


----------



## lonesome (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ebay: angeln shop. bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. sehr schnelle, unkomplizierte lieferung, ware prima.

ich hab mein ganzes neuzeugs beim wiedereinstieg dort gekauft und habe mich so umfassend und sehr günstig eindecken können.


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja Leute, gestern Abend hat noch der Nachbar bei mir geklingelt und mein Paket vom "tackle- dealer" gebracht  
An Ware waren es jede Menge Jigköpfe, zwei Illex- Wobbler und Kopyto- Gufis in allen Größen und Farben. NIX hat gefehlt, alles hundert prozentig richtig, bei so vielen Einzelposten- RESPEKT! Leichte Abzüge wegen der Lieferzeit, weil andere kriegen das schneller hin- aber im Großen und Ganzen- vom Preis/ Leistungsverhälnis her echt TOP! Man bekommt hier echt viel für wenig Geld!


----------



## e30Birdy (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Raubfisch Jagd - Hammer laden und sehr Kulant, telefonisch sehr nett
Mac Fishing - Top mit extra koeder und jig kopf
AM Angelsport - Top, schon oft bestellt und dauert nicht lange.
M&R - Top
Wilkering - Super laden mit kostenlose DVD wo ich meine Okuma gekauft habe


----------



## winne77 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeln 1A am 13 Januar bestellt bis jetzt nichts bekommen.
Anscheinend hat der Paketdienst es verbummelt.

E-Mail Kontakt kaum vorhanden,bekomme ne Lesebestätigung aber keine Antwort.
Hab zwar über PayPal bezahlt, aber wenn man mal alles liest steht da das der Käuferschutz mit Geld zurück nur bei Ebay geht.


----------



## teddy- (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

nein nicht nur bei ebay jeder der pay pal anbietet für käufer unkomplieziert ich würde das schon mal melden bei pay pal damit die frist nicht verstreicht

gruß stephan


----------



## winne77 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gemeldet ist es schon,hab dem "netten Herren" 
auch schon einige Mails geschrieben, aber 0 Reaktion.
Hm da muss ich glaub nochmal genauer nachlesen#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



winne77 schrieb:


> Hab zwar über PayPal bezahlt, aber wenn man mal alles liest steht da das der Käuferschutz mit Geld zurück nur bei Ebay geht.



Nö, das geht bei jder Zahlung.


*






Was ist der PayPal-Käuferschutz?*

  Gesucht, gefunden und gleich bezahlt – mit PayPal. Und jetzt lässt  das ersehnte Paket ewig auf sich warten. Oder der Inhalt entspricht ganz  und gar nicht der Beschreibung.
Das ist ärgerlich, aber nicht  unlösbar: Denn genau dafür haben wir den PayPal-Käuferschutz  eingerichtet. Wir erstatten Ihnen den vollen Kaufpreis und die  Versandkosten, wenn die Ware nicht verschickt wurde oder so gar nicht  der Beschreibung entspricht.* Das gilt für jeden Einkauf im Internet, den  Sie mit PayPal bezahlen.

*Quelle: https://www.paypal-deutschland.de/sicherheit/schutzprogramme/kaeuferschutz.html


----------



## tyirian (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Askari*:
Zufrieden. 2 mal bestellt, jedes mal als Komplettlieferung. Anstelle von einem 25g Blei wurde ein 20g geliefert. Kann ich aber persönlich verkraften. Lieferung war innerhalb von 6 Tagen bei mir.

*Camo Tackle*:
Sehr zufrieden.Schneller Versand. Bestellung war korrekt.

*AM Angelshop*:
Sehr zufrieden. Versand dauert zwar etwas länger als bei anderen Shops aber ansonsten super.

*Super Wurm:*
Super. Bestellt und 2 Tage Später war alles da. Tauwürmer waren fit und gut erhalten.

*Post:*
Ich hasse es wenn eine Karte im Briefkasten liegt, auf dem ich lesen kann "Ihre Sendung ist in ihrer Filiale und kann ab dem nächsten Werktag abgeholt werden."
Welcher normale Mensch ist denn bitte vormittags daheim???


----------



## Mayo (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



tyirian schrieb:


> *Post:*
> Ich hasse es wenn eine Karte im Briefkasten liegt, auf dem ich lesen kann "Ihre Sendung ist in ihrer Filiale und kann ab dem nächsten Werktag abgeholt werden."
> Welcher normale Mensch ist denn bitte vormittags daheim???


 

Sei froh!
Ich bekomme manchmal nur eine Karte und meine Frau war zu hause - sprich der Depp hat einfach nicht geklingelt. Ist schon 3x vorgekommen. Habe mich darauf hin bei DHL beschwert. Keine Reaktion.
Und dann wundert sich die Post, dass alle leute E-Mails versenden anstatt den guten alten Brief...
Ohne Worte!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe auch noch was zu berichten, letzte Zeit war ich "fleissig", was Bestellungen angeht:
"angelsport- schirmer.de": Wie immer sehr zuverlässig, alles da und in TOP- Zustand, Lieferzeit: 5 Tage! nach Bez.! Also ne "2+"
"am-angelsport": Auch hier alles gut-an sich erstmal, 6 Tage nach Bez. kam das Paket, hatte Rute + Rolle + Schnur bestellt, nur die Rolle, die sogenannte "neue Penn Fierce" in 2000er Größe ist für mich bis jetzt die Enttäuschung schlechthin: Eine Rolle für 50 Tacken- in anderen Läden kostet sie weitaus mehr- mit nem Schnurfangbügel, der locker ist, die Rollenkurbel lockert sich ebenfalls sehr schnell, fast "aus dem Nichts"- und ne Ersatzspule hat sie auch nichtmal... 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sie auf die Reklamation reagieren, weil behalten will die rolle auf keinen Fall, ich versuche mir, ne andere Rolle dort zu holen! 
Dann warte ich noch auf eine bestellung: ca. 20 kg versch. Futtermehle, die ich bei
"GFP- Angelbedarf" orderte- bin mal gespannt, ich halte euch "aufm Laufenden"!


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei A&M solltest du mit der Reklamation keine Probleme haben. Hatte da in den letzten jahren ab und zu ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu beanstanden und es lief immer reibungslos.


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mayo schrieb:


> Sei froh!
> Ich bekomme manchmal nur eine Karte und meine Frau war zu hause - sprich der Depp hat einfach nicht geklingelt. Ist schon 3x vorgekommen. Habe mich darauf hin bei DHL beschwert. Keine Reaktion.
> Und dann wundert sich die Post, dass alle leute E-Mails versenden anstatt den guten alten Brief...
> Ohne Worte!!!




absoluter Standart, ob bei Hermes, Post bzw. DHL. Ds geht echt tierisch auf die Nerven, man wartet es ist Freitag, dann findet man mittags den Zettel obwohl jemand zu hause war, und kann das Zeug erst am Montag abhohlen...

Noch ein Grund mehr beim Dealer zu kaufen. (neben der ganzen Reklamationsgeschichte, B-Ware usw...)

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Uma (17. Februar 2011)

*Warnung vor "angeln1a"!*

Warnung vor "angeln1a"!
Ware wird nicht geliefert. Telefon wird nicht abgenommen. Rechnungen werden nicht bezahlt.

e-bay Geschädigte:
http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mit Bezug auf mein letzten Post: Von A&M bekomme ich nun ersatzweise die "Black Arc" geschickt- einen Ersatz der gleichen Rolle mag ich nicht, grundsätzlich nicht! Wenn ich einmal "Schrott in den Händen hatte", muss was komplett anderes her, ist so ein Prinzip von mir. Sachen denen ich von Anfang nicht trauen kann, denen traue ich nie mehr. 
Bestellung von Futtermehlen bei "gfp- angelbedarf": Alles top und in Bestzustand geliefert worden, 1A!


----------



## grazy04 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor "angeln1a"!*



Uma schrieb:


> Warnung vor "angeln1a"!
> Ware wird nicht geliefert. Telefon wird nicht abgenommen. Rechnungen werden nicht bezahlt.
> 
> e-bay Geschädigte:
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365




der ist seit mind. Januar kein Mitglied mehr bei Ebay.... das hat sich wohl erledigt mit ihm (ihr)
allerdings ist der Shop www.angeln1a.de noch erreichbar


----------



## loete1970 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Guten Abend,

meine Empfehlungen:#6

German Tackle - am 16.02.11 nachmittags bestellt - heute eingetroffen.

Pro-Fishing - kompetente Beratung per Telefon, und ebenfalls schneller Versand.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, die Fierce ist zurück geschickt, habe die Black Arc ersatzweise erhalten, viel besser, wie ich finde! Jetzt wartet sie nur noch auf ihren Einsatz mit der Vendetta


----------



## e30Birdy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nö, das geht bei jder Zahlung.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 
Käuferschutz ist es nicht wert, hatte bei ein anderen forum was gekauft und der käufer meinte man kann kugellager in ein billigen umschlag packen und naja 38 euro für BOCA aufkleber bezahlt da der typ der volle depp war und dies kurz vor weihnachten. Von paypal aus sollte ich anzeige machen um das die irgendwas tun und dann bekommt man auch nicht sicher sein geld wieder oder kann jahre warten...


----------



## Brikz83 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

auch wenns ärgerlich ist, bei solchen Kraftausdrücken könnte dir ne Verwarnung ins Haus flattern. hier spricht ein gebranntes Kind :m


----------



## Elfchen_19 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/www.trout-fishing.dewww.trout-fishing.de

Alles, was das (italienische) Forellenangler-Herz begehrt und höher schlagen läßt... zumeist ein wenig bis deutlich günstiger denn der Vertrieb mit den 3 Buchstaben #6

Donnerstag abends spät bestellt + bezahlt - Dienstagmorgen (trotz Messebesuch) war das Paket bei mir - alles mehr als bruchsicher verpackt und ein Extra lag auch noch bei - Vielen Dank :m.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich kommenden Dienstag auch mal endlich wieder "das Näschen vorn haben kann :q".

Gerne wieder - sogar bestimmt.

Eddy


----------



## Benton (3. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe gerade wieder bei nordfishing77 bestellt. Top Ware (Shimano Baitrunner RA 6000 Deluxe und Anaconda Carp Rute), super schnelle Lieferung und Top Angebote. 

Bin wie immer sehr zufrieden


----------



## Allerfischer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

nordfishing77: Top Ware, schneller Versand, sehr guter Kundenservice

askari: Auch Top

Gigafish: Superschneller Versand, 1A Ware, sehr guter Kundenservice!

Bigtackle: absolut nicht empfehlenswert! Schlechter Kundendienst, und ich warte auf die Ware jetzt schon 3 Wochen!


----------



## Schachstratege (6. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wo bekomme ich online fluoreszierender Gummiköder her und wie werden die bezeichnet wenn nicht mit fluoreszierend???
Kann mir da jemand ein Tipp geben?


----------



## Novice (6. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schachstratege schrieb:


> und wie werden die bezeichnet wenn nicht mit fluoreszierend???


 
Glow oder glo oder mit dem Zusatz "Night blabla".

Kommt auf den Hersteller an. Was suchst du denn?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Also meine Favoriten zum Onlinekauf sind alle Shop, die Paypal als Zahlungsmöglichkeit anbieten.
> 
> Macht den Zahlungsverkehr einfach sicherer.




Der war gut, aber doch wohl ironisch gemeint.


Ich habe zwei Fragen an diejenigen, welche schon mal bei Gerlinger einen Kauf widerrufen haben:

1. Wie lange habt ihr nach dem Widerruf auf eine Reaktion warten müssen?

2. Welche Zeiträume sind verstrichen, bis eine Paketmarke eingetroffen ist?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Erfahrung ist aktuell folgende:
Vor 5 Tagen hatte ich eine Bestellung per Fax widerrufen und darum gebeten, mir eine ihrer Paketmarken für den Rückversand zuzuschicken.
Bisher ist nichts passiert; weder eine Reaktion, noch wurde mir die Marke zugeschickt.

Wer hat denn mit Rückgabe bei Gerlinger Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Was mir zu denken gibt ist dieser Zettel, der der Bestellung bei lag. Dieser soll bei einer Rückgabe ausgefüllt werden. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Texte die auf dem Zettel verfasst sind so auch in den AGB wiederzufinden sind. Wenn ja, dann wären die AGB unwirksam (siehe rot umrandetes Textfeld).

Außerdem widersprechen sich Vor- und Rückseite (siehe gelb markierter Text).

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob seitens Gerlinger noch eine Reaktion erfolgt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich mit meinen Bestellungen dort sonst immer sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



allrounderab schrieb:


> kann meine Erfahrungen zu raubfisch-jagd.de weitergeben. So einen Laden habe ich im negativen Sinne noch nicht erlebt. Kommunikation unter aller Kanone, die Ware auch nicht komplett geliefert, keinen Schein dabei, kein gar nichts. Und dann noch die Frechheit besitzen sich nicht mal von sich aus zu melden. Bei Askari liegt auch ein Zettel bei, wird nachgeliefert.
> Fazit: Mich und meinen Bekanntenkreis wird der Laden nicht mehr als Kunde sehen.




Schau mal in seine Ebay-Bewertungen rein. Sicherlich hat er viele Positive. Allerdings auch (für meinen Geschmack) zuviele Negative und seine Kommentare dazu sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Ich selbst habe bei diesem Shop eine Forellen-Rute von Browning für 9,25€ ersteigert, im gemailt und angekündigt das ich die Rute abhole und dann auch bezahle.
Die Antwort war nicht von schlechten Eltern: ich müßte die Versandkosten trotzdem bezahlen. das hätte seine Gründe, das müßte so gemacht werden wg. dem Finanzamt.

Ich kann aber einen Gutschein über die 9,95€ bekommen und ja dann im Laden noch einkaufen.

Als ich dann im Laden war wurde mir von dem anweseden Mittarbeiter erst nach heftiger Diskusion und der Drohung meinerseits das ich die Sache bei Ebay melde, die Rute zum ersteigerten Preis ausgehändigt.
Einer der Cheffs war auch anwesend und hat mir nochmal versucht weiß zu machen, das es mit den Versandkosten nicht anders geht.

Nachdem ich ihm erklärt habe, wie er das eigentlich zu vebuchen hat und ihn fragte ob er sicher sei, das bei ihm denn alles richtig in den Büchern eingetragen ist, wurde ich dann doch höflich gebeten den Laden zu verlassen.

So kann man Kunden vergraulen, jetzt verbrate ich mein Geld halt bei anderen Händlern.


Zu A&M Angelsport: bin sehr zufrieden! Konnte die Einkäufe aus Ebay und dem Online-Shop zusammenfassen, alles komplett bekommen und das innerhalb von drei Tagen.


----------



## dpj_de (8. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,
meine absolute Nr. 1 ist Gerlinger, aber auch mit Raubfischspezialist.de (Tommi Engel ist ja hier im Board) habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kunstkoederkiste.de ist auch sehr gut.
Askari hat bei mir einen durchwachsenen Eindruck hinterlassen - und um dort zu bestellen muss es schon was extrem besonderes sein, was ich nur dort bekome oder der Preis muss derart gut sein, dass ich nicht anders kann.

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## MrFloppy (8. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich bestelle gern bei:

Nordfishing - meine Nr. 1
Gerlinger
A+M

Gute Erfahrungen hab ich auch mit Boddenangler.de und dem boardbekannten Powerpro-shop in Usa gemacht. 

Alle anderen kommen nur sporadisch zum Zug. So richtig schlechte Erfahrungen hab ich noch mit keinem Online-Shop gemacht. Zum Glück ;-)

Cheers


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Mr. Sprock

Bisher hat Gerlinger meine wenigen Rücksendungen ziemlich zügig abgewickelt. Vielleicht liegt es am Fasching???  Per Fax hab ich es allerdings bisher noch nicht probiert.

Auch bei Reklamationen hatte ich nie Probleme. Ne defekte Rolle wurde auch noch im zweiten Jahr anstandslos und kulant ersetzt. Allerdings war ich da gleich im Laden.


----------



## Buxte (8. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bisher 2mal was bei AM Angelsport bestellt, muß sagen sie haben immer gute Angebote haben, was qualitativ gute Rollen und Ruten angeht.

Hatte etwas Zeitdruck bei meiner jetzigen Bestellung, letzten Dienstag bestellt, Donnerstag  früh Onlineüberwiesen.
Wollte die Ware eigentlich am Di dann haben, es tat sich noch nichts, was ja auch noch kein Problem darstellt.
Dann habe ich Montag früh angerufen, man bestätigte mir den Geldeingang und wollte die Ware heute noch rausschicken(man wußte von der Eiligkeit von Anfang an),damit ich sie dann quasi heute habe.
Ich bekam auch gestern die Mail das das Paket versendet wurde.

Heute kam leider nix, hatte bei AM Angelsport dann angerufen und mich nach der Trackingnr. erkundigt.
Darauf wurde mir gebeichtet das das Paket noch nich raus sei..... |evil:

Bisher ließt man ja nur meist gutes von AM, aber wenn es was zu meckern gibt, sollte man das auch tun.

Und ganz ehrlich: Ich bin Stinksauer:r


----------



## loete1970 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Schau mal in seine Ebay-Bewertungen rein. Sicherlich hat er viele Positive. Allerdings auch (für meinen Geschmack) zuviele Negative und seine Kommentare dazu sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> 
> Ich selbst habe bei diesem Shop eine Forellen-Rute von Browning für 9,25€ ersteigert, im gemailt und angekündigt das ich die Rute abhole und dann auch bezahle.
> Die Antwort war nicht von schlechten Eltern: ich müßte die Versandkosten trotzdem bezahlen. das hätte seine Gründe, das müßte so gemacht werden wg. dem Finanzamt.
> ...



Habe auch meine Probleme mit diesem Shop gehabt. Angeblich sind die bestellten Sachen 2 x versendet worden. Erhalten habe ich allerdings nichts. Schriftliche Anfragen wurden nicht  beantwortet.

Das Geld ist aber anstandslos und zügig zurück überwiesen worden.


----------



## TheFisherking (9. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wer in der Bucht unterwegs ist, kennt vielleicht Michas-Angelshop.
Ich hab bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht sowohl per eMail 
als auch telefonisch ein wirklich super netter Mensch und 1a Service.
Nicht, dass jemand denkt, dass ich nur negative Erfahrungen weitergeben möchte 
Petri an alle!
Gruß
Andi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mir Angelcenter Leichlingen gemacht.
Top Beratung per Email und schneller, günstiger Versand.


----------



## Turbotail (9. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Mr.Sprock

Habe heute auch eine Bestellung von der Fa. Gerlinger + den auszufüllenden Zettel für die Rücksendung erhalten .
In diesem wird ja darauf hingewiesen,anders als in den AGB's,
daß der Kunde die Portokosten für die Rücksendung tragen muß.
Bei einem Telefonat mit einem Mitarbeiter von der Fa.Gerlinger hat dieser mir zugestimmt,daß bei einer Rücksendung >40 Euro der Händler die Portokosten für die Rücksendung übernehmen muß.|kopfkrat
Auf jeden Fall hat er mir eine Email mit einem Link zugeschickt,
wo man eine "Free Way" Paketkarte ausdrucken kann.
Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.

Ansonsten muß ich betonen,daß ich bisher (Ladeneinkauf oder Versand ohne Rücksendung)immer voll mit der Fa. Gerlinger zufrieden war und es auch hoffentlich weiterhin sein werde.


----------



## TheFisherking (10. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie kommt man an diese super service-orientierten Leute denn ran? Nach meinem Askari-Reinfall würde ich gern mal positive Erfahrungen machen.
Bitte keine Links wie www.gidf.de - ich hab schon in Google gesucht, aber es gibt anscheinend mehrere Gerlinger, die Angelsachen verkaufen..


----------



## marlin2304 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit diesem Shop gemacht:
http://www.kunstkoeder24.de/epages/61441168.sf

Die Jungs gehen auf Sonderwünsche ein und beraten sehr gut.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Turbotail schrieb:


> @Mr.Sprock
> 
> Habe heute auch eine Bestellung von der Fa. Gerlinger + den auszufüllenden Zettel für die Rücksendung erhalten .
> In diesem wird ja darauf hingewiesen,anders als in den AGB's,
> ...





Hallo,

was den Zettel betrifft meinte ich etwas ganz anderes als die 40€-Grenze.

"_Außerdem widersprechen sich Vor- und Rückseite (siehe gelb markierter Text)._"

Dort steht, dass es nicht vom Wert, sondern von der Länge anhängig ist, ob man den Rückversand tragen muss.
Schau dir das mal an. Dieser Absatz widerspricht dem BGB.
Meinen Fall betrifft diese Längengrenze zwar nicht. Mir war es wegen der gelben Markierung aber aufgefallen.

--- 
Da bei mir keine Marke angekommen war, hatte ich 5 Tage später mit einem Verweis auf meinen per Fax erfolgten Widerruf angefragt, ob das Fax gelesen wurde.
Obwohl ich mehrfach meinen Widerruf ansprach und nie eine neue Bestellung erwähnte, SCHIEN der Mitarbeiter welcher mir antwortete nie verstehen zu WOLLEN, dass es sich nicht um eine Bestellung handelte.

Daraufhin habe ich die Kommunikation mit diesem Mitarbeiter abgebrochen und nochmals ein Fax geschickt, worauf mir scheinbar von anderer Seite mitgeteilt wurde, dass eine Email mit einem Link auf eine Marke am Folgetag meines Widerrufs an meine Emailadresse geschickt worden war.

Da bei mir keine solche Email angekommen war, auch nicht im Spam, bat ich darum, mir diese Email weiterzuleiten, was nicht erfolgte. Anstatt dessen bekam ich eine neue Email mit einem solchen Link.

Das ist der Stand der Dinge.


----------



## teddy- (13. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

menno ruf doch einfach an


----------



## stanleyclan (15. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin Leute,

der Onlineshop Pro-Fishing bekommt ja meistens immer gute Kritiken!

nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich etwas dort bestellen möchte, aber nciht weiß, ob das auch bis zum nächsten Sonntag ankommt?

wäre also mit dem heutigen Tag noch 5 Tage...

Habt ihr schon einmal bei Pro-Fishing bestellt und die Ware ist irgendwie sehr viel später gekommen?!

Lg Stanley


----------



## Raubfischzahn (15. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hatte mal bei Pro Fishing bestellt. Als meine Ware nach 1Woche noch nicht da war und der Status im Internet unverändert blieb, hab ich dort mal angerufen und nachgefragt. 
Das Problem war, dass ein Artikel nicht vorrätig war und daher die ganze Bestellung auf warte Position gestellt wurde bis der Artikel da war. Sie meinten zu mir, das es noch ein paar Wochen dauern würde bis der Artikel wieder da ist. So habe ich den Artikel stoniert mir etwas anders dafür ausgesucht und dann war die Bestellung innerhalb von 3 oder 4 Tagen da.


----------



## Bronni (15. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann beim Angelcenter-Wurcen nur Flop sagen. Vor Weihnachten bestellt und leider auch bezahlt (zum Glück nur geringer Betrag) bis heute keine Ware und auch keine Antworten auf mein Mails. Es bleibt ärgerlich!!!!
Bronni :c


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das ist der Stand der Dinge.



Ich habe jetzt von Gerlinger eine Gutschrift erhalten.
Danke.


----------



## TheFisherking (15. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ob die hier wohl mitlesen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nein  .


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Doch... ich weiß von einem Shop der hier auch ganz regulär als Werbepartner registriert ist bzw. sich damals regstrieren mußte da er es mit der Eigenwerbung etwas übertrieben hat.

Und ein Geschäftsführer von diesem Laden ist als User angemeldet. Macht aber keine Werbung mehr für seinen Laden.


----------



## Henning95 (30. März 2011)

*Onlineshoppen*

Moin.

Viele kenne es. Man schaut im Internet nach neuen Angelsachen und wird fündig. Wow, das will ich haben und bestellt es sich. 

Aber welche Onlineangeschäfte sind wirklich sicher? Wo kann man ohne bedenken seine Waren bestellen und bekommt sie auch. 

Welche Läden sind zu empfehlen? 

Freue mich über Antworten.

Anmerkung von Honeyball:
Dies war das Eröffnungsposting eines anderen Threads. Aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit habe ich beide inhaltsgleichen Themen zusammengeführt.


----------



## Firehawk81 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoppen*

Ich kann Gerlinger empfehlen. Bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Fischhaker (30. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoppen*

Also ich habe mit Askari gute Erfahrungen gemacht, andere aber auch nicht. Ich find Askari wirklich gut und kanns dir nur empfehlen! Sonnst schau ich auch immer mal bei Ebay. Besonders wenn es um Wobbler z.B. von Lucky Craft geht. 
Mit vielen Grüßen Fischhaker#h


----------



## Henning95 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoppen*

Ich habe nun auch öfters gehört, das Wilkerling sehr gut sein soll. Kann da auch jemand noch mehr zu sagen?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoppen*

Ich kann Camo-Tackle wirklich bestens empfehlen#6
Vor allem die kurze Lieferzeit überrascht mich immer wieder, und noch nie Probleme mit denen gehabt


----------



## Henning95 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoppen*

Okay. Danke  Sonst noch wer was?


----------



## Breamhunter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoppen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Okay. Danke  Sonst noch wer was?



Jau ich und zwar den hier #6


----------



## Henning95 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoppen*

Dankeschön  WIlkerling ist das nicht so oft genannt so wie ich sehe. Habe nur überflogen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoppen*

Doch Wilkerling ist auch top.#6

Habe da schon bestellt . . .


----------



## speedcore84 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin 
Wollte mir paar 11cm Kopytos bei der Gummitanke bestellen aber die sind ja so gut wie alle nicht auf Lager.#t
Ist das öfter so?und wie lange kann man warten bis die wieder lieferbar sind?
Gruß und Dank


----------



## Der-Graf (7. April 2011)

*Ob es ein Top oder ein Flop wird, bleibt abzuwarten...*

Mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht bezieht sich auf *Pro-Fishing*:

Ich hatte meine Eltern damit beauftragt, mir eine Rute für meinen Geburtstag zu bestellen. Objekt der Begierde war die Penn Overseas Spin 2,70m WG 20-50g (2010er Modell). Diese gab es bei Pro-Fishing im Angebot für 62,95€. Soweit, so schön. Die Bestellung ging raus und wurde auch bestätigt. Eine Penn Overseas-Rute im schönen Transportrohr wurde auch geliefert. Wie ich allerdings jetzt feststellen musste, da ich sie mir (zum Glück vor meinem Geburtstag im Juni!) schon mal angeschaut habe, war es leider nicht die auf dem Lieferschein vermerkte Wunschrute "Spin 2,70m WG 20-50g", sondern das Modell "Light Pilk 2,70m WG 80-120g". Auch eine schöne Rute - für meine Einsatzzwecke aber gänzlich ungeeignet. Interessanterweise ist dieses Modell nicht runtergesetzt gewesen, sondern soll immernoch 179,95€ kosten (kostet beim Penn Fishing Center im übrigen regulär die Hälfte!!!) Kann zugebenermaßen mal verwechselt werden, weil beide im identischen Transportrohr geliefert werden. War wohl im Lager was durcheinander gekommen. Naja, habe die Rute meinen Eltern zur Reklamation wieder mitgegeben und warte auf das Ergebnis. Blöderweise ist in der Zwischenzeit das Modell "Spin 2,70m WG 20-50g" nicht mehr lieferbar und auf der pro-fishing.de auch gar nicht mehr zu finden. Bin mal gespannt, was die sich da als Alternative ausdenken, denn rein rechtlich sind sie zu einer Lieferung von gleicher Art (Spinnrute, wenn möglich ähnliche Eigenschaften) und Güte (Qualität) verpflichtet. Werde euch berichten, wie es damit weitergeht. Zumindest war die Dame am Telefon wohl sehr nett und hat meinen Vater um einen Rückruf gebeten, sobald der Inhaber wieder im Haus sei.

An dieser Stelle also von meiner Seite (noch) kein Top oder Flop...


Nachtrag: Nach einem netten Telefongespräch mit dem Inhaber habe ich mich jetzt für ne Alternativrute entschieden, die vermutlich sogar besser zu mir passt. Die Wahl ist auf eine Sportex Black Stream 2702 gefallen.

Fazit: Wenn die Lieferung jetzt noch problemlos verläuft, bin ich rundum zufrieden.


----------



## weberei (7. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelcenter-Kassel

Am Samstag habe ich mich entschieden, eine Polbrille zu kaufen, ich musste jetzt einfach auch eine haben (ihr kennt sicher alle die Sache mit dem "muss ich haben" :m).
Hier im Board gibt es ja reichlich Info dazu, also eingelesen und festgestellt, es muss nicht das teuerste Modell sein, auch günstige tun ihren Dienst.
Gut, also google bemüht und nach Brillen bis 20€ Ausschau gehalten. Bin dann fündig geworden, bei o.g. Shop. Es sollte die Shimano Vengeance Brille werden. Bei o.g Shop für 19,95€ zu haben. Sonst aber überall im Netz min. 3€ teurer.
Problem: Mindestbestellwert 25€. Also schnell noch paar Kleinteile rausgesucht, nämlich 5cm Profiblinker Atractor und Profiblinker Jigköpfe in passender Größe.
Gut, war jetzt über 25€, also bestellen. Dann der erste Schock: 6€ Versand |bigeyes Was solls, immer noch günstiger als andere Onlinehändler.
Somit ging die Bestellung raus, ebenso die Bezahlung.

Montag kam dann die Rückmeldung:
  - Brille nicht lieferbar, 7-10 Tage voraussichtliche Wartezeit
  - Atractor's auch vergriffen, unbestimmte Wartezeit
  - Köpfe wären zu haben
:r

Gut, Alternative ausgesucht, da ich ja jetzt schon die Vorfreude auf das Paket hatte und nicht min. 7 Tage warten wollte.
Habe mir dann die Shimano Exage Polbrille ausgesucht, die schon oft positiv erwähnt wurde. Preis war der selbe.
Statt der 5cm Attractor's wurden es jetzt die 7cm, Jigköpfe entsprechend auch geändert. Jedoch war der Preis nun höher, wenn auch unwesentlich (rund 1€).

Am nächsten Tag kommt ein Anruf - ich selber war nicht da, meine Mutter sprach mit dem Angestellten. Er sagte, das geht so i.O., den Mehrpreis erstatte man mir. Jedoch hätte ich die falsche Jigkopf Größe gewählt, man würde stattdessen die passenden ins Paket legen. 

Gut, heute kam dann das Paket an, nachdem es gestern morgen aufgegeben wurde. Das finde ich schnell, speziell, weil man mit DPD versendet. 
Jedenfalls war ich mit der Ware letztendlich sehr zufrieden und abschließend fand ich den Service auch gut. Also zu empfehlen. Jedoch wäre es für den Shop ratsam, mal eine Lagerstandsanzeige bei den artikeln einzurichten. Dann umgeht man so einen Aufwand wie bei mir...


----------



## angel.babe (13. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

also ich bin sher sehr zufrieden mit: 

www.mein-angelshop24.de

Ist echt eine super Website, auf der man alles nützliches findet!


----------



## bertman (13. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



angel.babe schrieb:


> also ich bin sher sehr zufrieden mit:
> 
> www.mein-angelshop24.de
> 
> Ist echt eine super Website, auf der man alles nützliches findet!




Zwei Beiträge, zweimal Werbung für den gleichen Shop. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt  
Muss sowas sein?

Gruss Robert


----------



## QWERTZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



bertman schrieb:


> Zwei Beiträge, zweimal Werbung für den gleichen Shop. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt
> Muss sowas sein?
> 
> Gruss Robert




Und so unauffällig geschrieben...


----------



## alex444 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari: wie schon oft berichtet lange Lieferzeiten, teils nicht lieferbare Artikel
Pro-Fishing: top (mit ein paar Gummifischen als Extras)
am-angelsport: top
Ebay : Katis Funshop: top


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. April 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Von mir auch mal ein kleines Update:

www.mur-tackle-shop.de

Hab mich mal durch die Aussteller der Messe Speyer geklickt und bin dann da gelandet.

Habe schon auf der Messe einiges gekauft und trotz Messe-Stress war das Personal sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.

Nach der Messe habe ich noch einige Artikel online bestellt und hier noch die Messe-Sonderpreise bekommen.
Außerdem Statusmeldung par Mail über den Stand meiner Bestellung, PayPal-Zahlung ist ebenfalls möglich.
Auch wie ein Artikel der Ausverkaufsliste nicht mehr verfügbar war, würde der nicht einfach weggelassen, ich bekam eine Mail in der gefragt wurde was ich nun wünsche. 

Top Shop, bei dem ich auch weiterhin bestellen werde.
:m


----------



## seppel007 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

ich habe am 9.5.2011 bei www.angelsport-arlt.de bestellt und am gleichen Tag noch online den Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen. Seit dem warte ich vergeblich auf eine Versandmitteilung bzw. die Ware. Mindestens 10 Anrufversuche landeten beim Anrufbeantworter, ein Rückruf erfolgte bisher nicht. Auf ein Fax vom 16.5. ebenfalls bis heute keinerlei Reaktion. Heute habe ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht. Mal sehen wann ich das Geld zurück bekomme. Werde hier darüber berichten.


----------



## Anglero (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



seppel007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe am 9.5.2011 bei www.angelsport-arlt.de bestellt und am gleichen Tag noch online den Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen. Seit dem warte ich vergeblich auf eine Versandmitteilung bzw. die Ware. Mindestens 10 Anrufversuche landeten beim Anrufbeantworter, ein Rückruf erfolgte bisher nicht. Auf ein Fax vom 16.5. ebenfalls bis heute keinerlei Reaktion. Heute habe ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht. Mal sehen wann ich das Geld zurück bekomme. Werde hier darüber berichten.


 
"...Die Lieferzeit beträgt im Regelfall 3 - 14 Werktage..."


----------



## seppel007 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Anglero,

Im Shop steht beim Artikel Lieferzeit 3-5 Tage und in den AGB finde ich auch nur "Lieferfrist bei Vorkasse nach Zahlungseingang 3 bis 5 Werktage nach Erhalt des Kaufpreises". 



Woher hast Du die Info "3-14 Werktage" ?


----------



## teddy- (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ein shop schickt aber immer ne bestätigung der bestellung ich sag das ist abzocke


----------



## Anglero (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



seppel007 schrieb:


> Hallo Anglero,
> 
> Im Shop steht beim Artikel Lieferzeit 3-5 Tage und in den AGB finde ich auch nur "Lieferfrist bei Vorkasse nach Zahlungseingang 3 bis 5 Werktage nach Erhalt des Kaufpreises".
> 
> ...


 
Oben rechts der Link "Liefer- und Versandkosten", aber wenn beim Artikel etwas anderes steht, sollte das Grundlage sein. Jedoch sollte man schon etwas Geduld haben. Bin aber auch Schnelleres gewohnt. Je nach Einkaufswert wirst Du auf Deinen Versandkosten sitzen bleiben. Würde eher nach Fristsetzung vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, statt zu widerrufen.


----------



## seppel007 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der Einkauf war Versandkostenfrei. ( Wobei wenn keine Versandkosten entstanden sind, auch keine berechnet werden könnten ) Was mich total stört ist dass man niemanden erreicht, auch auf Fax und Email keine Antwort bekommt und auch keinen Fortgang der Bestellung im Kundenbereich erkennen kann.
Heute sind 10 Tage vergangen, bei Lieferzeit 3-5 Tage mehr als genug, finde ich.


----------



## Anglero (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



seppel007 schrieb:


> ... Wobei wenn keine Versandkosten entstanden sind, auch keine berechnet werden könnten ...


 
Naja, klingt jetzt blöd, aber der Händler kann natürlich trotz Widerruf die Ware erst mal zusenden. Kosten für das Rückporto würden dann schon anfallen, je nach Warenwert. 

Alles nicht vorbildlich, aber imho immer noch im vertretbaren Bereich.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*AngelSpezi-Soest Angel Spezi*

Ich habe da gestern für um die 26 Euro Waren mühselig zusammengesucht, alles Kleinteile (Posen, Angsthasen-Clips etc) und leider erst hinterher auf die Versandkosten geschaut die mit 6,95 Euro im absolut oberen Bereich liegen. Die Waren selbst sind von den Preisen her durchschnittlich. Nach dem ich die Bestellung dann bestätigt habe, kam eine EMail in der steht
 "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag noch nicht!*[/FONT]"|kopfkrat 
Dann hatte ich heute morgen eine weitere EMail in meinem Postfach die mir dann erlaubte die Waren zu bezahlen:vik:, was ich auch per OnlineBanking tat, da es weder die Möglichkeit einer SofortÜberweisung, oder Paypal gibt:r. Das bedeutet dass sich die Bestellung hinziehen wird da das Geld ja nicht sofort auf deren Konto ist.

Hätte ich die Modalitäten vorher gewusst hätte ich dort nicht bestellt, aber dass ist ja meine eigene Schuld ich hätte schauen können. Für mich ist dass ganze System Hinterwäldlerrisch und auf dem Stand der siebziger Jahre

Auf der HP habe ich mich halt von einem recht großen Feld blenden lassen auf dem "*BLITZVERSAND"* steht. Irgendwo habe ich dann noch gelesen 

dass manche Bestellungen nicht gehen da die Firma nichts dafür kann wenn die Waren aus ihrem Warenwirtschaftssystem nicht da sind, weil sie von Ladendieben entfernt wurden|kopfkrat#d

Werde nach dem Erhalt der Sendung hier noch nachposten, ob der Versand 6,95 Euro Wert war. Es war jedenfalls ein Erfahrung, bzw. Problem und Ärger den man sich hätte ersparen können.

Bis jetzt Note Fünf, erste und letzte mal dort bestellt.#t


----------



## Anglero (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> *AngelSpezi-Soest Angel Spezi*
> 
> Ich habe da gestern für um die 26 Euro Waren mühselig zusammengesucht, alles Kleinteile (Posen, Angsthasen-Clips etc) und leider erst hinterher auf die Versandkosten geschaut die mit 6,95 Euro im absolut oberen Bereich liegen. Die Waren selbst sind von den Preisen her durchschnittlich. Nach dem ich die Bestellung dann bestätigt habe, kam eine EMail in der steht
> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag noch nicht!*[/FONT]"|kopfkrat
> ...


 
Ist doch noch gar nichts passiert, und Du machst hier schon so ein Fass auf. Das einzige Problem, das Du schilderst, ist Deine Unfähigkeit, Dich vorher zu informieren. Zwingt Dich keiner, dort zu kaufen. Btw., eine Auftragsbestätigung ist keine Rechnung.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Anglero schrieb:


> Ist doch noch gar nichts passiert, und Du machst hier schon so ein Fass auf. Das einzige Problem, das Du schilderst, ist Deine Unfähigkeit, Dich vorher zu informieren. Zwingt Dich keiner, dort zu kaufen. Btw., eine Auftragsbestätigung ist keine Rechnung.




*Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop |kopfkrat


Erfahrungsbericht, Fass???

Info, Preis Umständlichkeit der Abwicklung...



*


----------



## fishcatcher99 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi ,

Hat einer von euch  eventuell schonmal bei

 Mur-Tackle-Shop .de

bestellt ? 

Wenn ja was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht ? 

Vielen Dank #h


----------



## RaubfischHunter13 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

also ich finde askari ist mit abstand der beste online shop


----------



## gnu0815 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RaubfischHunter13 schrieb:


> also ich finde askari ist mit abstand der beste online shop



Naja, die Versandkosten und vorallem der Sperrgutzuschalg ist nicht so toll...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Hat einer von euch  eventuell schonmal bei
> 
> ...



Vielleicht mal etwas lesen .... z.Bsp. Post 294




> also ich finde askari ist mit abstand der beste online shop


Na dann tust du mir leid das du noch nie in nem anständigen shop bestellt hast


----------



## cafabu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe gerade eine neue Onlineshoperfahrung gemacht|uhoh:
Nach dem ich über div. Ebayshops durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, ist nun folgendes passiert:
Vor längerer Zeit habe ich bei Angel Berger zwei DAM Devilstick *neu* für günstige Tacken bestellt. Alles gut geklappt Preis ein Schnäppchen, Versandkosten normal, schnelle Lieferung.|rolleyes
Beim Auspacken musste ich feststellen, dass die erste Rute grobe Fehler in der Lackierung hatte und die Zweite sehr zerkratzt war.#d 
Also Rückgaberecht genutzt und zurück damit. Habe ihm per Mail allerdings die Begründung zukommen lassen. hat auch alles gut geklappt, keine Probleme.
Nun hat er Schnur für richtig günstig Geld im Angebot. Wollte kaufen, bekam aber die Rückmeldung das ich beim Verkäufer als Käufer gesperrt bin!!!!!!|gr:
Auf die freundliche Mailanfrage warum, habe ich keine Antwort bekommen.#c
Tja, ehrlich gemeckert und schon als Kunde gesperrt.#q
Carsten


----------



## newplastik (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hallo
kann nur sagen das ich teures gerät nur bei einem fachhändler in der nähe kaufe. gebe dann gerne auch mal ein paar euro mehr aus, dafür kann ich dann jederzeit bei problemen vor ort ins gespräch kommen und hilfe bekommen. andere sachen kaufe ich gerne im internet, habe dort auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.
lg


----------



## Slick (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Hat einer von euch  eventuell schonmal bei
> 
> ...



Jap,

letze Woche 2x Okuma Power Liner PL-865,Das Paket kam 1 Tag später mit GLS. Voller Zufriedenheit meinerseits.

p.s. 2 Rutenbänder lagen als Geschenk bei.

p.s. Bezahlt per PayPal


----------



## fishcatcher99 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Slick :

Hört sich ja gut an ^^

Also ich hab am Montag  mir n paar Sachen fürs Karpfenangeln  bestellt . ( eig nur n paar Pop Up s und n paar Kleinteile für 52 €)

Da ich am Wochenende los will , hatte ich mir erhofft , das die Sachen noch rechtzeitig kommen . Naja  bis jetzt noch keine Spur  davon !#t  Hab auch peer Nachnahme bestellt ... war allerdings immer jemand zu Hause .

Ich glaub das sowieso immer erst wenns wirklich da is . |uhoh:

#h


----------



## Slick (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> @ Slick :
> 
> Hört sich ja gut an ^^
> 
> ...



Komisch,

bei mir gins richtig flott,kann auch möglich sein das sie Lieferschwierigkeiten haben.

p.s. war meine erste Bestellung dort,wegen dem so günstigen Preis der Powerliner.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,
mal in die kompetente Runde gefragt..
Erfahrung mit diesem Shop ?

www.raubfischfreund.de


----------



## weberei (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich selber kenne den Laden nicht, bzw habe dort noch nicht bestellt. 
Allerdings bin ich in einem anderen Forum angemeldet (Rheinboard) und dort ist auch der Verkäufer/Ladeninhaber vertreten ("Aallust" ist sein Username), er macht einen netten Eindruck. Die User dort haben schon öfters dort bestellt und scheinen recht zufrieden. Wenn du dich dort im Board anmeldest und deinen Namen bei der Bestllung angibst, kriegst du sogar 10% Rabatt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Soll keine Werbung für andere Foren sein


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke,das ist doch schon mal was!


----------



## teddy- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal in die kompetente Runde gefragt..
> Erfahrung mit diesem Shop ?
> 
> www.raubfischfreund.de




ich habe da zwar noch nicht bestellt aber er ist viel zu teuer sogar noch mit 10% da gibt das bessere die hir auch schon genannt wurden

gruß stephan


----------



## dark_cj (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari ist mein Favorit.Sehr große Auswahl.Oft sehr günstig als andere Shops.Man muss nur die Finger von Silverman und Riverman lassen.Lieferung ist auch recht schnell, wobei ich sagen muss das ich immer Vorkasse bezahle, was natürlich dan auch nen bischen dauert.
Ich habe fast alles von Askari, außer wen ich schnell was vor einem Trip brauche^^

Gruß christian


----------



## teddy- (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



dark_cj schrieb:


> Askari ist mein Favorit.Sehr große Auswahl.Oft sehr günstig als andere Shops.Man muss nur die Finger von Silverman und Riverman lassen.Lieferung ist auch recht schnell, wobei ich sagen muss das ich immer Vorkasse bezahle, was natürlich dan auch nen bischen dauert.
> Ich habe fast alles von Askari, außer wen ich schnell was vor einem Trip brauche^^
> 
> Gruß christian




ich hab die dreiteiligen silverman ruten die grünen 20-60g zum aal hecht und zander angeln ich werf damit bis 100g und noch nie probleme gehabt

 aber sonst hast recht mit den marken ich hatte ne silverman rolle die hat ein 60 aal nicht überstanden

probleme hatte ich sonst auch noch nicht mit askari

gruß stephan


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> *AngelSpezi-Soest Angel Spezi*
> 
> Ich habe da gestern für um die 26 Euro Waren mühselig zusammengesucht, alles Kleinteile (Posen, Angsthasen-Clips etc) und leider erst hinterher auf die Versandkosten geschaut die mit 6,95 Euro im absolut oberen Bereich liegen. Die Waren selbst sind von den Preisen her durchschnittlich. Nach dem ich die Bestellung dann bestätigt habe, kam eine EMail in der steht
> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag noch nicht!*[/FONT]"|kopfkrat
> ...



Überraschend die Ware heute schon bei mir, schnell geöffnet und ganz toll Posen die den Hauptposten ausmachen in der Falschen Farbe|bigeyes. Habe dann dort angerufen und um Rücknahme gebeten. Ich soll auf meine Kosten zurücksenden, bin gespannt ob ich den Versand zurückerstattet bekomme, schließlich ist es nicht mein Fehler, wurde auf jeden Fall zugesagt.#d


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist wohl irgendwie ein schwarzer Tag heute, was O-Shop Lieferungen angeht.

Ich hatte bei am-angelsport eine Rute (über egay) gekauft und die kam heute an mit gebrochenem Handteil.
Die Rute ist original in einem Futteral und das steckt in einem Plastik Hardcase.
Das Spitzenteil war ganz und das paket äusserlich ohne Beschädigung.|kopfkrat

Muss also schon kaputt eingepackt worden sein, sonst wäre die Spitze wohl mit zerbrochen wenn man das Paket im Kreis gebogen hätte.

Sehr eigenartig. |kopfkrat
Ich vermute, die Rute wurde vor dem Versand nicht kontrolliert.

Habe erstmal gemailt und warte auf Antwort. Mal sehen was sie sagen . . .


----------



## Forellenjonny (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Proffesor Tinca das kenn ich hatte es auch schon gehabt aber wurde schnell ersatz geliefert ( Mailorder, Ofenloch) echt super...
wenn man zum Händler um die Ecke geht kann sowas nicht passieren hat alles vor und Nachteile online zu kaufen


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Japp.:m
Dafür ist der Preis online (meistens) besser. Ich sehe das erstmal entspannt und warte auf Antwort.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Tinca
Würde mich wundern wenn es bei A&M Probleme gibt. Ich würde in Kirchheim anrufen, da ist meistens der Chef, der echt in Ordnung ist.


----------



## TheFisherking (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am Anfang hab ich mich auch immer über die wesentlich höheren Preise im Laden geärgert. Jetzt bin ich irgendwie auch froh, den Laden ums Eck zu unterstützen und hoffe auf eine lange Existenz des Angel-Centrum Krefeld
;-)
Da hatte ich noch nie Ärger im Ggs zu Angelsport oder FP...
Aber jeder macht ja mal Fehler, nur hört sich das von Prof Tinca fast schon nach Absicht, zumindest aber Faulheit an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kurzes Update zur defekten Rute(s.o.)
Heute vormittag mit AM telefoniert.
Ein sehr netter Mitarbeiter(Name ist bekannt) sagte sofort unbürokratischen Umtausch zu und schickte sofort per mail einen Retourenschein.

Also ausgedruckt und zum Paketshop gebracht.

Kurze Mail zurück, dass die Rute auf`m Rückweg ist und prompt kam noch die lapidare Antwort: "Die Austauschrute auch."|bigeyes

Das nenne ich vorbildlichen Service.#6


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Das nenne ich vorbildlichen Service.#6



Vorbildlich wäre es für mich gewesen, wenn ein Paketdienst schnellstmöglich die neue Rute gebracht und die defekte Rute dabei mitgenommen hätte.

Oder z.B. bei Moritz (Ka-Ki) verlässt keine Rute das Haus ohne das sie kontrolliert und ca. 90° durchgebogen wurde.


Andreas


----------



## teddy- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

und die füße müssen sie einem auch noch küssen :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Vorbildlich wäre es für mich gewesen, wenn ein Paketdienst schnellstmöglich die neue Rute gebracht und die defekte Rute dabei mitgenommen hätte.
> 
> Oder z.B. bei Moritz (Ka-Ki) verlässt keine Rute das Haus ohne das sie kontrolliert und ca. 90° durchgebogen wurde.
> 
> ...



So geht es ebenso schnell und was soll ich solange mit der kaputten Rute?|kopfkrat

Ich dachte die MoKaKi verschicken nix?


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So geht es ebenso schnell und was soll ich solange mit der kaputten Rute?


 
Nichts, aber der Gang zu DHL (oder wem auch immer) wäre Dir erspart geblieben.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich dachte die MoKaKi verschicken nix?



Tun sie auch nicht. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass es auch besser bzw. "vorbildlich" geht. Oder gibt es einen triftigen Grund warum eine Kontrolle vor dem Versand nicht möglich ist.


Andreas


----------



## TheFisherking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Nichts, aber der Gang zu DHL (oder wem auch immer) wäre Dir erspart geblieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, klar! FAULHEIT!!!!
Das oberste Prinzip im Handel ist doch, wer sich als erster zum Kunden begibt, muss ihn auch bedienen.
Mit anderen Worten die Leute wollen ihren ach so stressigen 8-Stunden-Tag abreißen und dabei so wenig wie möglich arbeiten, aber maximal verdienen. 
Mir wäre so eine Arbeitsmoral peinlich, aber beim Angelversand verdient man auch sicher weniger, als in meiner Branche und die Arbeitsmoral ist eben abhängig vom Stundenlohn.
Stichwort: "Shirking" 

 ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Würden sie alles vor`m Verpacken kontrollieren wollen, müssten sie wohl extra dafür noch jemanden einstellen.

Das könnte glatt die Preise hochtreiben.

Im Laden nimmt man die Ware selbst in die Hand. Da passiert so etwas nicht.

Für einen O-Shop also vorbildlich m.M.n..


----------



## TheFisherking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Es geht ja nicht darum, "alles" zu prüfen, sondern die teureren Sachen mal eben einer "organoleptischen Überprüfung" zu unterziehen. 
Eine Sache von 20-30 Sekunden, die die Preise sicher nicht in die Höhe treibt.
Zumal eine Angel sicher nicht zu den billigen Artikeln zählt.
Aber sie haben es ja anstandslos zurückgenommen und das ist die gute Botschaft an Deiner Erfahrung - ja, es gibt noch Service in Deutschland.


----------



## seppel007 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



seppel007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe am 9.5.2011 bei www.angelsport-arlt.de bestellt und am gleichen Tag noch online den Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen. Seit dem warte ich vergeblich auf eine Versandmitteilung bzw. die Ware. Mindestens 10 Anrufversuche landeten beim Anrufbeantworter, ein Rückruf erfolgte bisher nicht. Auf ein Fax vom 16.5. ebenfalls bis heute keinerlei Reaktion. Heute habe ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht. Mal sehen wann ich das Geld zurück bekomme. Werde hier darüber berichten.


 
Also, die Stornierung ist im Gegensatz zur Bestellung recht flott abgewickelt worden. Geld ist ebenfalls wieder zurück überwiesen worden. 
Was ich nicht verstehe ist das unschlüssige Verhalten nach der Bestellung und warum niemand auf Fax/Mail/Anrufbeantworter reagiert hat. Ich hätte immerhin runde 250 € Umsatz gebracht. Schade! Bei Anglerzentrale24 habe ich bestellt, bezahlt und 4 Tage nach Bestellung die Ware. #6


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> *AngelSpezi-Soest Angel Spezi*
> 
> Ich habe da gestern für um die 26 Euro Waren mühselig zusammengesucht, alles Kleinteile (Posen, Angsthasen-Clips etc) und leider erst hinterher auf die Versandkosten geschaut die mit 6,95 Euro im absolut oberen Bereich liegen. Die Waren selbst sind von den Preisen her durchschnittlich. Nach dem ich die Bestellung dann bestätigt habe, kam eine EMail in der steht
> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag noch nicht!*[/FONT]"|kopfkrat
> ...



Nie wieder, versenden falsche Ware und lassen einen dann auf den eigenen Versandkosten sitzen.

Einmal und nie wieder.:r|gr:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Morgen dürfte was vom Angeglcenter-Karlsruhe kommen, mal sehn. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen ist ganz gut, FALLS es morgen kommt. Werde dann hier reinschreiben.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## tyirian (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Weiß jemand mit welcher Firma AM Angesport versendet? DHL? GLS? 
Konnte leider auf am-angelsport-onlineshop.de nichts finden. 

Die Frage hat eventuell nichts in diesem Thread zu suchen, lässt sich aber eventuell hier am schnellsten beantworten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letzte Rute kam mit GLS.


----------



## tyirian (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke. Dann hatte ich es doch richtig in Erinnerung.


----------



## DerAndi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also AM Angelsport waren diesmal sehr flott. Donnerstag(Feiertag bestellt) Abends Online überwiesen, Freitag Versandbestätigungd und Montag klingelt GLS mit der Core^^


----------



## Evil Deeds (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

habe heute auch was bei www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de bestellt... hatte bei der bestellung ein kleines problem mit dem versand... anstatt 3,95 EUR versandkosten wurden mir 6,95 EUR angezeigt ?!?!?! hab dann bei A&M angerufen und nachgefragt wie das denn zu stande gekommen ist... es war ein kleines technisches prob. naja wurde danach wieder behoben!!! 
also den kundenservice finde ich richtig gut, sie sind ehrlich und sagen wie es aussieht und sind dabei NETT wo andere shops versagen....nunja es ist jetzt das 2te mal wo ich bei A&M was bestelle... die erste lieferung ist schnell angekommen und ich denke mal das diese bestellung auch schnell ankommt!
ich kann www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de empfehlen!!!


----------



## Fury87 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe letzte woche Mittwoch bei Wilkerling bestellt und heute sind die sachen angekommen! Ansich war alles ok, bloß bei den Boilies hat was nicht gestimmt! Der 3kg eimer mit boilies war schon mal auf! Und es sieht so aus, als hätte sich daran schon jemand Bedient! :r Und dann wurde die andere Sorte nicht in einen Eimer geliefert, wie die andere sorte, sondern in 3x 1 kg säcke! In Der beschreibung wurde zwar nichts von einen eimer gesagt, aber bei der Marke wird die 3kg ware grundsätzlich in eimer Geliefert! Und es stand auch nichts von 3x mal 1beuteln drin! 

Und mir war es wichtig, dass die Boilies in eimer geliefert werden! Ihr denkt euch jetzt stell dich nicht so an...aber ein eimer ist einfach Praktischer! Und ich habe keine lust mir einen neuen eimer dazu kaufen zu müssen!

Dazu kam noch, dass das Gratisgeschenk (ein Dip) schon abgelaufen war und schon schimmel drauf gewesen ist!

Naja...was mich auch noch nervt, dass man bei Wilkerling wirklich nie jemanden Teöefonisch erreichen kann! #q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe heute nach fast zwei Wochen meine Ware von Angelplatz.de bekommen.

Nie wieder, kann nur warnen. 
Siehe Post weiter unten


----------



## Fury87 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kleiner nachtrag zu Wilkerling. Die antworten nicht auf meine Mails und wenn man in den Öffnungszeiten versucht anzurufen, geht keiner dran.

Während des kaufs sind die echt super! Aber wenn man probleme mit der Ware hat, meldet sich keiner mehr...einfach ein schlechter service! #q


----------



## Forellenjonny (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich habe auch bei angelplatz bestellt habe meine ware nach 
ner woche erhalten...

würde aber wieder da bestellen|supergri


----------



## LeineAngler93 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern bei www.camo-tackle.de bestellt, war eine nicht ganz kleine Lieferung. Heute ruft ein Mitarbeiter an, ein Artikel sei nicht verfügbar, da der Shop vom Hersteller im Stich gelassen wurde. Dann hat er mir erklärt, was ich machen kann (Artikel rauslassen, andere Größe, andere Form, anderes Gewicht) und ich habe mich entschieden. Und zack, 10 Minuten später bekomme ich eine Mail, die Bestellung wurde versandt. So muss das sein! Kein langes Hin-Und-Her-GeMaile, ein kurzer, überaus freundlicher Anruf und alles war geklärt. 1A!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab mir ne Rute bei Fishing Tackle 24 geholt (Angelcenter Karlsruhe) und die Rute war nach 2 Tagen da. Wirklich Top!

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fury87 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Genau so sehe Ich es auch! Anstatt mal eben kurz anzurufen, immer diese mails, was alles nur verzögert!

Also das war meine letzte Bestellung bei Wilkerling, ich finde es einfach dreißt, dass die sich nicht melden! Beim kauf selber haben die immer sofort zurückgeschrieben...und jetzt sowas! #q


----------



## tim94 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe schön öfters bei Askari bestellt und lief alles reibungslos ab.Bei Wilkerling habe ich einmal bestellt und war auch zufrieden.


----------



## speedcore84 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin 
jemand Erfahrungen mit carpfishing?


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Nippon-Tackle Sonntag das erste mal bestellt, heute war das Rutenrohr da.
Paar kleine Gimmicks gabs noch obendrauf. :m


----------



## steffen1 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auch schon oft bei Askari bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt. Allerdings immer nur gegen Rechnung.


----------



## Fabiasven (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der Angel Domäne? Hab die tage das 2. mal da was bestellt und das 2. mal wo alles total schief läuft :r


----------



## DokSnyder (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der Angel Domäne? Hab die tage das 2. mal da was bestellt und das 2. mal wo alles total schief läuft :r


 
Hatte bisher 2 mal da bestellt, alles in Ordnung. Dauerte etwas länger als bei manch anderem Onlineshop allerdings, wobei 4 Tage immernoch top sind. Aber man ist ja verwöhnt und will alles auch am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag. :q


----------



## heuki1983 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der schlechteste Service den ich kenne  : Angelshop Rönnau |motz:


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Auch schon oft bei Askari bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt. Allerdings immer nur gegen Rechnung.




Wie das denn?
Die liefern doch gar nicht auf Rechnung. Wenn sich das mal ändert werde ich da evtl. auch mal wieder bestellen aber so?|rolleyes

Zitat von Liefer- und Versandbedingungen Askari(http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...AE99E7F9BF658BA9CC5B41297438FA5#versandkosten)
Lieferung erfolgt per Nachnahme, per Kreditkarte, per Vorabüberweisung oder per Bankeinzug.:m
Nix zu sehen von Rechnung.


.


----------



## Barmi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann "Fette Karpfen" Gera nur empfehlen, besonders für die CarpHunters!


----------



## ThomasD555 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letzte Woche Mitwoch-Nacht (schon eher Donnerstag) bei Askari bestellt, eine Rute, die kam heute pünktlich nach der Arbeit an und es ist augenscheinlich soweit alles in Ordnung. Denke mit 7 Tagen kann ich noch gut leben. Obwohl 7 Tage für heutige Verhältnisse schon etwas "lang" sind...
Bezahlt habe ich übrigens per Lastschrift
Werde wahrscheinlich weiter dort bestellen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz.de/*Unglaublich*

nach dem meine erste Bestellung schon locker *zwei* Wochen gebraucht hat, haben sie bewiesen dass *23 Tage* auch locker im Bereich des möglichen liegen können.

Jetzt kommt es:
Statt eines *Jackson Real Jerk* bekommt man einen *river2sea* in einer *gebastelten Jacksenverpackung.
* 
*Vorsicht!!!* kann nur noch warnen nach meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe schon viel erlebt aber das ist mal ein Hammer. Das ist wirklich ein gewerblicher Händler.


Ihre Bestellung im Ueberblick:
1x Cebbra FLEXONIT D.N.A. 0,27/0,36mm - 4m 11,5 kg (vsfdnb): 8.90 Euro inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versand ( Einzelpreis 8.90 Euro )

1x Cebbra Jackson Lure Retriever (zsjlre): 7.90 Euro inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versand ( Einzelpreis 7.90 Euro )

1x *Jackson Real Jerk 17cm Baitfish Jerkbait *(ksjrj8): 12.90 Euro inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versand ( Einzelpreis 12.90 Euro )


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die Jackson Real Jerks sind doch bloss umgepackte River2Seas:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/River2Sea_S-Waver/descpage-R2SW.html


und


http://cgi.ebay.de/JACKSON-REAL-JER...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item3368a0aeee

Also kein Grund zur Panik.|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> 1x *Jackson Real Jerk 17cm Baitfish Jerkbait *(ksjrj8): 12.90 Euro inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versand ( Einzelpreis 12.90 Euro )


 
Auch wenn es um einen Mitbewerber geht,

River 2Sea baut für Jackson die Wobbler. 12,90 ist auch ein klasse Preis...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Jackson Real Jerks sind doch bloss umgepackte River2Seas:
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/River2Sea_S-Waver/descpage-R2SW.html
> 
> Also kein Grund zur Panik.|wavey:



Ja das ist ja auch kein Ding, aber das ein Händler solch eine Verpackung zusammenbastelt um seine Kunden zu Blenden ist doch ein Hammer. Hätte er mir mitgeteilt dass er einen river2sea mir anstelle des Jackson´s schickt, hätte ich damit kein Problem gehabt, mal abgesehen von den drei Wochen Versand.


----------



## Slick (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hab bei der 15% Aktion von Askari einige Sachen bestellt,dazu gehörten auch Markerposen die Billigen für 0,5 Euro zum Ausloten am Main(teuere müßen nicht sein hängst wieso alle 5 Minuten in den Steinpackungen).Nach meinem Kauf waren sie alle Ausverkauft 50 Stück und nach einigen Tagen waren sie wieder Verfügbar,aber liefern Konnten sie nicht.Ich dacht mir ok ,dann das nächste mal.Das komische die Posen in gleicher Bauart,Farbe und Größe gibts auch für 0,79 Euro und müßten daher lieferbar sein.Ich hatte mir dann bei der Versandkostenfreiaktion die Posen wieder bestellt und wieder das gleiche Spiel.Ich gekauft ausverkauft dann knapp und wieder nicht lieferbar.|krach:

Irgendwas stimmt da bei dem Shop nicht.

Heute paar Sachen bei SuccesfullBaits bestellt,mal sehen.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das liegt am Hersteller wie die Packung aussieht und nicht am Verkäufer.:m
Die basteln doch die Verpackung nicht selbst.|bigeyes:q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schade dass du sie nicht in deinen Händen hältst, du wärst meiner Meinung, die ist selbst zusammengebastelt. 
Prof. ich schicke sie dir zu wenn du es mir nicht glaubst|wavey:


----------



## Slick (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Schade dass du sie nicht in deinen Händen hältst, du wärst meiner Meinung, die ist selbst zusammengebastelt.
> Prof. ich schicke sie dir zu wenn du es mir nicht glaubst|wavey:



Solang du den Wobbler unbeschädigt bekommen hast ist doch alles okay?Es wäre was anderes wenn nur die Verpackung bekommen hättest oder garnichts und dann noch für den Preis.:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sieht schon ulkig aus aufm Bild.|kopfkrat
Trotzdem vermute ich den Fehler in der Produktion.

Du kannst ja Angelplatz und Jackson jeweils eine Mail schicken und fragen ob die immer so verkauft werden.
Die Antwort wird sicher interessant.

:m


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht schon ulkig aus aufm Bild.|kopfkrat
> Trotzdem vermute ich den Fehler in der Produktion.
> 
> Du kannst ja Angelplatz und Jackson jeweils eine Mail schicken und fragen ob die immer so verkauft werden.
> ...




Werde ich machen, bin dann auch mal gespannt.|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## Rosi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin ihr, ich hätte da auch noch eine Warnung für die Spöket Kulas aus dem Spöket Net. Tolle Seite, schicke Farben, alles lieferbar, jedoch sind das bestimmt keine richtigen Spökis. 
Hier sind noch Bilder.


----------



## loete1970 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann mich über Askari nicht beschweren. Zahle immer mit Kreditkarte und nach 3-4 Tage sind die Sachen da. Das nicht alles vorrätig sein kann, ist aus meiner Sicht auch normal. Des Weiteren kann die Lagerverfügarkeit bei der Bestellung geprüft werden. Mir sind rückständige Sache oft auch nachgeliefert worden.

Viele Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren kann die Lagerverfügarkeit bei der Bestellung geprüft werden.



Nur bei telefonischer Bestellung.
Da macht ein Onlineshop nicht viel Sinn wenn die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige offenbar nicht richtig funktioniert.#t

Kauf auf Rechnung ist zeitgemäß und spart Ärger weil man wirklich nur bezahlt was man bekommen hat.
Vielleicht steigt Askari da auch mal hinter. Sogar kleine O-Shops sind da fortschrittlicher.:m


----------



## Slick (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur bei telefonischer Bestellung.
> Da macht ein Onlineshop nicht viel Sinn wenn die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige offenbar nicht richtig funktioniert.#t
> 
> Kauf auf Rechnung ist zeitgemäß und spart Ärger weil man wirklich nur bezahlt was man bekommen hat.
> Vielleicht steigt Askari da auch mal hinter. Sogar kleine O-Shops sind da fortschrittlicher.:m



Wenn was nicht Verfügbar ist wird es aus der Käuferliste gestrichen und der Betrag vom Gesamtbetrag abgezogen und dann der tatsächliche Betrag vom Konto abgebucht oder per Vorkasse,Nachnahme.Wenn die Ware,welche nicht Verfügbar ist,einen Gesamtwert von über 24,99 Euro übersteigt wird es nachgeliefert(+Porto),aber wann.|supergri
Es kann auch sein das ein Vermerk vorhanden ist,wie Bitte bei der nächsten Bestellung bestellen.Mal so mal so.


----------



## teddy- (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hallo

hat einer von euch schon mal bei der gummitanke bestellt und kann mir sagen wie schnell und zuverlässig die sind

hab da mal ne kleine bestellung gemacht mal sehn wie die so sind leider haben die kein pay pal naja mal schaun 

gruß stephan


----------



## micbrtls (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zum Thema Verpackung: Der Händler kann schon Einfluss darauf nehmen! Der kann aber auch Pech haben, wenn die Verpackung nicht so ausfällt, wie bestellt.

Hatte das selber: Die Verpackung wurde nach einem Muster bestellt, war definitiv nicht so, wie auf dem Foto gesehen und auch beschrieben. Und was ist: Der Produzent hat sein Geld und sagt dazu: Was willst du eigentlich?? Der hat sein Geld und du bist der letzte Arsch für den!


----------



## teddy- (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hat einer von euch schon mal bei der gummitanke bestellt und kann mir sagen wie schnell und zuverlässig die sind
> 
> ...


 

hat keiner erfahrungen mit der gummitanke


----------



## iltis05 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sche.... Askari,hab ne Penzil 1,85 mit 1+1 teilung letzte Woche bestell am 28.7 am Telefon.Das sagte man mir alles kein Probleme,wie ist das mit der Aktion Versandkostenfrei,wäre auch kein Thema.Wann geht sie auf Reisen?Am nächsten Tag sagte man mir ,hahaha am Montag den 4.7. die Bestellbestätigung bekommen mit den Versanddatum vom 4.7. Klasse dachte ich wenigstens am mittwoch mal testen,sche.... da haben die noch Sperrgutzuschlag 7,95€ und Porto + Verpackung mitgerechnet5,95€.Da hab ich vorhin Angerufen und nachgefragt.Zur antwort bekam ich selbst schuld,1tens,gilt nur bei online bestellung und die Pfeife am Tel.hat gesagt das gilt bei ihm auch.2tens.Sperrzuschlag ist nie Frei.Dann bekamm ich die antwort ich müsse mich schriftlich an die Geschäftsleitung wenden,er könne da nichts machen.Jetzt kostet die Rute mehr als bei jedem Shop in Deutschland,nicht viel aber sowas regt mich auf.Ich hätte schon 2mal mit fischen können wenn ich nicht 12 € sparen wollte.Jetzt bin ich mal auf die stellungnahme von Askari gespannt.Ich hab denen geschrieben sie sollen sich was einfallen lassen wegen der vers und sperrgutkosten,ansonsten geht die Rute zurück und sie habe sie hin und ich wieder weggeschickt für ihr Geld .Und die Löschung meiner Daten,nie mehr Askari bei negativen verlauf.


Gruß
iltis


----------



## Katteker (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe mir kürzlich bei Raubfischspezialist.de (Boardi "Tommi Engel") ne Spule Stahlvorfach bestellt. Als die halbe Spule leer war fing das Zeug an Kringel zu werfen wie nichts gutes. Ich also ne Mail an den Shop geschickt und was passierte? 

*3 *(!) Minuten später erhielt ich schon eine Antwort: Bekomme ne neue Spule für umsonst!

Absolut klasse Service! Würde dort jederzeit wieder bestellen. 
Es war meine erste Bestellung dort, und wirklich viel Geld hab ich bei dieser auch nicht da gelassen. Und dann trotzdem ohne das kleinste Murren sofort Ersatz für felau.

Ich bin begeistert! TOP!


----------



## Brikz83 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann ich nur so unterschreiben, ich bestelle mittlerweile regelmäßig dort. Service ist super, es ist immer ein Ansprechpatner da und der Shop liefert mit Abstand am schnellsten. Hab schon häufiger morgens bestellt und Nachmittags die naricht bekommen dass das Päckchen schon raus ist. |bigeyes


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Katteker schrieb:


> Habe mir kürzlich bei Raubfischspezialist.de (Boardi "Tommi Engel") ne Spule Stahlvorfach bestellt. Als die halbe Spule leer war fing das Zeug an Kringel zu werfen wie nichts gutes. Ich also ne Mail an den Shop geschickt und was passierte?
> 
> *3 *(!) Minuten später erhielt ich schon eine Antwort: Bekomme ne neue Spule für umsonst!
> 
> ...


ja, der kontakt ist schnell und nett. Trotsdem habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen da gemacht und werde in Zukunft mich hüten bei dem zu bestellen.

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> ja, der kontakt ist schnell und nett. Trotsdem habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen da gemacht und werde in Zukunft mich hüten bei dem zu bestellen.
> 
> Gruß
> Kretzer



Wenn Du jetzt noch jahrelang drauf rumreiten willst dann erläutere doch bitte noch einmal Deine Meinung, das sich jeder eine eigene Meinung darüber bilden kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Würde mich auch interessieren.

Nicht dass gar nix war und nur schlecht gemacht werden soll.|kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Nicht dass gar nix war und nur schlecht gemacht werden soll.|kopfkrat



Doch, da war schon was.#c
Er hatte eine Rollen Reklamation. Ich habe Ihm das Rückporto und den Kaufpreis sofort erstattet.

Auf Seite 15,  hier im Tröt haben wir das schon mal durchgekaut.|bla:


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Doch, da war schon was.#c
> Er hatte eine Rollen Reklamation. Ich habe Ihm das Rückporto und den Kaufpreis sofort erstattet.




Und deswegen bestellt er nicht mehr?|kopfkrat

Für mich unverständlich.
Es hätte ihn viel schlimmer treffen können.:m
Manchmal wartet man wochenlang auf sein Geld oder mus zigmal mailen und anrufen, bevor sich überhaupt jemand kümmert.#t

Ich habe nicht den ganzen Trööt gelesen.|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

In allen online- Portalen gibt es diese Drähte.
Ich halte da nicht viel von.
Die miesen Läden disqualifizieren sich selbst und scheiden bald aus.
Die guten Läden behalten ihre Kunden über Preiswürdigkeit und Service.
Gern werden die Drähte genutzt, um die Konkurrenz diskreditieren zu lassen.
Daher- fraglicher Inhalt.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Doch, da war schon was.#c
> Er hatte eine Rollen Reklamation. Ich habe Ihm das Rückporto und den Kaufpreis sofort erstattet.
> 
> Ein paar Seite vorher hier im Tröt haben wir das schon mal durchgekaut.|bla:



Wenn du das Rückporto und den Kaufpreis erstattet hast, sollte ja alles im grünen Bereich liegen. Sollte die Rolle defekt etc. gewesen sein, würden noch der Versand eine Rolle spielen.

Allerdings habe ich dich hier im als helfenden Geist kennengelernt, so dass ich glaube dass du dich Konform verhalten hast. Finde es toll dass ein Händler, hier zum Teil nicht nur eigennützige Tipps abgibt.#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> .... würden noch der Versand eine Rolle spielen.



Den bezahle ich schon sowieso meistens (ab 60 Euro Bestellwert)...:m


----------



## Moerser83 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ausser der miesen Versandfirma |gr:, kann Ich ihn vorbehaltslos empfehlen. #h


----------



## Slick (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Einmal was bei http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/ bestellt und immer wieder gerne.Reibungsloser Ablauf und noch ein paar Extras damals erhalten. Thx #6

Hat bei Successful Baits was Bestellt(Boilies,Pellets),alles ok.


----------



## Puum09 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab heute zeitgleich bei Gerlinger und Ofenloch bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt.
Bei gerlinger Hammer-Preis für eine Berkley Series 1 Heavy Feeder 4,2 mtr für 99,9 €.
Bin ein  bisschen verunsichert, ob des das richtige Teil ist.
Woanders habe ich die nihct unter 140,- gesehen !

Naja abwarten, kann jemand evtl. was dazu sagen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nur dass Gerlinger sicher keine Fakes verkauft.|rolleyes


----------



## ganjafarmer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hatte neulich bei askari nen fischtöter und diverse kleinteile gekauft.
den fischtöter hatten sie nicht auf lager und es hat über einen monat gedauert bis meine lieferung kam.
zum glück hatte ich per nachname bestellt, habs nämlich dann garnicht erst angenommen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt noch jahrelang drauf rumreiten willst dann erläutere doch bitte noch einmal Deine Meinung, das sich jeder eine eigene Meinung darüber bilden kann.


@raubfischspezialist.de
hab ich doch auf der von dir angegebene Seite schon gemacht.

nochmal kurz: zwei Mal eine kaputte Rolle mit Gebrauchspuren bekommen. Deswegen hab ich dann beim Umspulen auch gleich noch die geflochtete Schnur kaputtgemacht (Eigentor, aber wäre sonst nicht passiert).
Spinnerbait ist beim ersten Wurf auseinander geflogen.
Stirnlampe war ein Riesenrotz (aber auch nur ca. 5€).

Für mich war das ein kleiner finanzieller und vor allem zeitlicher Verlust (nciht jeder hat ne Post vor der Haustüre usw...)


Also wo du doch mmer in den höchste Tönen gelobt wirst, da wird mein Feedback bestimmt nciht dein Untergang bedeuten^^.

Ich nehme mal an, das ist ein top Laden, sonst würde dich nicht immer alle loben, ich werd wohl einfach Pech gehabt haben. Aber ausprobieren werd iche es trotsdem nicht mehr.


Grüße
Kretzer


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Also wo du doch mmer in den höchste Tönen gelobt wirst, da wird mein Feedback bestimmt nciht dein Untergang bedeuten^^.



Vermutlich nicht...|rolleyes#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

:q:q:q#6


----------



## Schlebusch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zum ersten mal bei Nippon Tackle bestellt und ich muss sagen das alles bestens war!!
Meine Frage wurde schnell und genau beantwortet und der Versand war auch sehr schnell!!
Wird nicht das letzte mal sein das ich dort bestellt habe


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo @ all,
jetzt muss ich auch mal ein Loblied über Tommi Engel singen |bigeyes

Ich finde einfach das "Positives" viel zu wenig kommuniziert wird.
Sind wir mal ehrlich, Fehler machen wir alle |wavey:, wichtig ist doch wie wir anschließend damit umgehen und wenn beide Seiten besonnen reagieren, ist alles halb so schlimm #h.

Bei meinen Bestellungen in verschiedenen Online-Shops ist hier und da auch schonmal etwas schief gelaufen, aber es gab nie irgendwelche Probleme, da ich immer versuche mich in die Lage des Händlers zu versetzen und mich frage was ich in dieser Situation machen würde. Natürlich bestätigen hier auch Ausnahmen die Regel ....

*Aber nun zu Tommi *#6
ich habe Tommi letzten Freitag am telefon kennenlernen dürfen. Beim stöbern im Netz bin ich auf seine Homepage gestoßen und als erstes fiel mir auf, das es hier auch einen "privaten" Bereich gibt. Das finde ich sehr sympathisch, wenn jemannd, den man ja persönlich nicht kennt, etwas von sich erzählt und auch noch wertvolle Tipps gibt ...

Dies schafft natürlich vertrauen und gehört auch zum "Konzept", ist aber sehr gut umgesetzt und stellt Tommi auch genauso dar wir er wirklich ist ... #h

Den Shop hat er auch sehr übersichtlich aufgezogen. Es verkauft klasse Ware zu günstigen Preisen.
Unschlagbar günstig sind seine Bleiköpfe und die "Gummis" seiner Hausmarke :m.

Am Freitag hatte ich bei Tommi bestellt und einen "kleinen Sonderwunsch" geäußert. Nach ca. einer Stunde bimmelte mein Telefon. Es war Tommi und wollte nur kurz meinen Wunsch mit mir besprechen. Kurze Wege und direkte Kommunikation, das finde ich super. Am Sonntag dann fiel mir auf, dass ich noch etwas vergessen hatte zu bestellen (Hat du Kopp wie Siep, mut du notieren |wavey

Hab dann schnell eine Mail an Tommi geschrieben und ihn gebeten, dies noch mit ins Paket zu packen. Nach kurzer Zeit rief Tommi dann an und nach diesem Telefonat hatten wir uns am Wasser (Duisburg) verabredet, weil das Paket schon verschickt war.
Ich habe Tommi dann am wasser persönlich kennenlernen dürfen, er hat mir die fehlenden Dinge mitgebracht und ich konnte vor Ort "seine" Köder in augenschein nehmen und habe obendrein noch wertvolle Tipps bekommen.

Das ist sicherlich nicht alltäglich, zeigt aber ganz deutlich wie sehr Tommi bemüht ist, seine Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Gerade dies ist meiner Meinung nach, ein großes Stück mehr als man normalerweise erwarten darf.

Und das wollte ich hier einmal schreiben ...

Danke Tommi #6

Beste Grüße von der anderen Rheinseite

Joschi


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist Klasse.#6

Ansonsten sehe ich das auch so, dass Positives zu wenig erwähnt wird. 
So erfährt man über die guten Shops eigentlich fast nix.|kopfkrat

Nur über die Schlechten wird viel geschrieben wenn etwas nicht passt. Wir brauchen mehr Feedback von den zufriedenen Anglern.:m


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist Klasse.#6
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich das auch so, dass Positives zu wenig erwähnt wird.
> So erfährt man über die guten Shops eigentlich fast nix.|kopfkrat
> ...


Die zufrieden Angler kaufen halt eher beim Tackledealer um die Ecke|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Die zufrieden Angler kaufen halt eher beim Tackledealer um die Ecke|supergri




Vorausgesetzt man hat einen mit Auswahl, guten Preisen, Freundlichkeit, Verhandlungsbereitschaft und Kulanz.|kopfkrat

Das alles fehlt meinem Eckendealer.:m|krach:|supergri


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Kretzer83

also die Aussage ist mir persönlich etwas zu pauschal. Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch Angler, die mit dem Tackledealer um die Ecke unzufrieden sind |kopfkrat. Ob nun "Online" oder "vor Ort" spielt hier keine Rolle.

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem Online-Shop von Tommi sehr zufrieden und bezeiche mich daher ebenfalls als *zufriedener Angler* #h

Die Fachgeschäfte vor Ort haben natürlich auch ihre Berechtigung. Es gibt schon Dinge, die ich vor dem Kauf einmal in die Hand nehmen möchte und gerade bei Rollen und Ruten jenseits der 150€ Grenze schätze ich auch den Service meine Dealers vor Ort ... :m

Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass Tommi und ich (Duisburg - Dortmund) uns schon fast als nachbarn bezeichen könnten. Also auch quasi "vor Ort" #h


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man hat einen mit Auswahl, guten Preisen, Freundlichkeit, Verhandlungsbereitschaft und Kulanz.|kopfkrat
> 
> Das alles fehlt meinem Eckendealer.:m|krach:|supergri


 
wenn ich um die Ecke schaue, sehe ich...

nix
Gruß A.


----------



## Jens84 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am 19.07. an Tommi alias Raubfischspezialist.de eine Email geschickt mit der Bitte um Beratung.

5 (fünf) Min. später hatte ich Tommi bereits am Telefon und alle meine Fragen wurden kompetent und schnell beantwortet.

1 Std. später habe ich dann bestellt. Ware ging laut Hermes am 20.7. auf die Reise. TOP!

Allerdings hat Hermes etwas geschludert und so wurde das Paket zu meiner Auslieferungsstelle und von da wieder zurück zum Zentrallager geschickt |kopfkrat

Jedenfalls kam es heute 23.07. an.

Alles drin was bestellt und gut verpackt + einem Angel-Aufkleber (mit ein bischen Werbung von ihm  )

Die eine Stärke des Stahlvorfachs (Quantum Ultra Wire 25m 11kg) war aber leider dermassen verdrallt bzw. mit Knicken (bereits auf der Spule |bigeyes ) versehen, dass höchstens 15m zu gebrauchen sind.

Die Reklamation per Email heute, wurde wieder innerhalb 1 Std. beantwortet und mir wurde (unaufgefordert!) das Geld für das Vorfachmaterial umgehend per Paypal zurückerstattet. #6

Sehr vorbildlich und somit von meiner Seite aus uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!

PS: Der Zugtest bei dem gequetschten Stahlvorfach brachte stolze 11,5 kg auf die Waage bevor es riss! Gequetscht mit der Zange ebenfalls von Tommi und den passenden Hülsen. #6
Da hab ich vertrauen zu.

Grüße Jens


----------



## AnglerPSF (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe am Montag bei am-angelsport-onlineshop.de bestellt. Lieferung ging auch Dienstag raus, soweit so gut.
Leider ist immer noch nichts angekommen. Nach einer eMail-Nachfrage, die relativ schnell beantwortet wurde, scheint das Problem wohl eher beim Paketdienst zu liegen. Der Angelshop will da jetzt noch mal hinterherfragen und ich hoffe, dass ich dann Anfang nächster Woche endlich mein neues Tackle in den Händen halten kann...

Gruß, AnglerPSF


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mit AM-Angelsport-Onlineshop.de habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Preislich oft nicht zu schlagen und telefonisch immer Bemüht, Versand immer im grünen Bereich.#6


----------



## AnglerPSF (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das glaube ich gerne. Bin auch sehr zufrieden. Anscheinend ist der Paketservice nur mal wieder zu blöd. 
Stimmt es, dass bei AM mit GLS versendet wird? Mit denen hatte ich nämlich schon des öfteren schlechte Erfahrungen...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> Das glaube ich gerne. Bin auch sehr zufrieden. Anscheinend ist der Paketservice nur mal wieder zu blöd.
> Stimmt es, dass bei AM mit GLS versendet wird? Mit denen hatte ich nämlich schon des öfteren schlechte Erfahrungen...




Letztes Paket kam mit GLS.


----------



## AnglerPSF (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Letztes Paket kam mit GLS.


 Wenn ich GLS schon höre, bekomme ich einen Krampf. Haben sich die Erfahrungen mal wieder bestätigt. Naja, kann man nichts machen. Früher oder später wirds schon ankommen.


----------



## monster (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

leider vegesse ich meißt drauf zu achten, aber normalerweise bestelle ich nirgends wo mit GLS versendet wird. Hab damit bisher fast ausnahmlos Probleme gehabt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



monster schrieb:


> leider vegesse ich meißt drauf zu achten, aber normalerweise bestelle ich nirgends wo mit GLS versendet wird. Hab damit bisher fast ausnahmlos Probleme gehabt.



Kann ich leider bestätigen, ebenfalls schon 2 mal beim Versand mit GLS Probleme gehabt- in 2 versch.- Online- Shops! Seitdem NIE wieder!


----------



## Slick (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei mir schon mehr als 20 Bestellungen(wenn nicht mehr) über GLS gelaufen und der Service ist Hammer.Schnelle Lieferung ,Freundlich und die Schleppen auch mal ohne zu Murren 30 kg Pakete ins Haus.:m


----------



## fishing jones (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zum Am-angelsport-onlineshop:

Hab mir letzten Montag ne neue Rute gegönnt (Abu Garcia Vendetta 2,40 5-20g)|supergri. Die Kohle wurde direkt per Onlinebanking überwiesen, am Mittwoch folgte die Bestätigung von AM (PayPal wäre praktischer meiner Meinung nach).

Na ja am Freitag rief ich noch mal dort an, nachdem ich noch keine Versandbestätigung hatte. Hatte den Chef in der Leitung, der superfreundlich war und die Verspätung entschuldigte (Urlaubszeit usw..), ist ja verständlich.

Doch leider habe ich dann festgestellt, das mit GLS ausgeliefert wird (habe bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit GLS gemacht)

Fazit: Aufgrund der Top Preise und der freundlichen Beratung
         sind auch ein paar Tage mehr Lieferzeit zu verkraften


----------



## AnglerPSF (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dann bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der mit GLS nur Probleme hat.
Mit AM-Angelsport bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, schade nur das sie nicht mit DHL versenden...


----------



## Slick (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,

ich z.B. habe nur Probleme mit DPD. Es ist schon öfter vorgekommen das mal ein Paket verschwindet oder angeblich versucht wurde das Paket zuzustellen und keiner angetroffen wurde obwohl jemand zuhause war.

DPD ist voll der Chaotenverein.

GLS und DHL sind hier die Spitzenlieferanten und danach Hermes mit etwas längere Lieferzeit.

z.B. bei GFP Futter bestellt,das Paket kam komplett aufgerissen an und es war kein Lieferschein dabei und als ich nachfragte was das soll , hieß es das Paket wurde so abgegeben.


----------



## Condor (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*G L S*  #q|gr:|krach::r#d|sagnix


----------



## Fun Fisher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mhh ich weiß garnicht, was ihr alle gegen GLS habt.

Habe letztens etwas um 16:00Uhr im Internet bestellt.
Am nächsten Tag 11:00 Uhr war es da. Mit GLS!
Und das war kein 24h-Versand oder Ähnliches.
Ganz normaler Versand.


----------



## bose (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist wohl von Stadt zu Stadt anders.
GLS hat die Pakete immer vor meine Haustüre gelegt.
Ging eigentlich immer gut, bis sich ein Nachbar dazu entschlossen hat sich aus dem Staub zu machen.
Genau an dem Tag bekam ich mein neues Handy....
Rest könnt ihr euch denken.
Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber war kein Verlust.
Das habe ich bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen ^^

Wenn ich irgendwas bestelle, dann schaue ich erst mit welchem Paketdienst verschickt wird.
Bevorzugt DHL.
Ist einfach praktischer, wenn man nicht zuhause ist.
Nächsten Tag zur Post und gut is.
Mit Hermes und DPD bin ich eigentlich auch zufrieden.
Aber GLS meide ich wenn es geht.


----------



## Schlebusch (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heute zum ersten mal beim Angelcenter Kassel bestellt.
Eine Cap und 2 Spinnerbait Taschen.
Habe gerade eine Mail erhalten das die Cap ausm Programm ist und nicht mehr nachbestellt werden kann und von der Spinnerbait Tasche können sie mir nur eine zu schicken.
Hallo?!
Ich denke mal ich brauche dazu ja nicht viel zu sagen... Also sowas macht direkt beim ersten mal ein fettes Minus in meiner Liste.


Zu Askari:
Hatte vor einem Monat etwas online bestellt wo nur ein Teil geliefert werden konnte.
Der Rest sollte etwas später kommen.
Habe nun einen Monat gewartet (nachdem man immer neue Ausreden und sowas hatte) und habe sie die Tage stoniert!!
Askari ist für mich mittlerweile sowieso das letzte und werde dort auch nichts mehr bestellen!!


Nippon-Tackle:
Hammer geil was Fabian leistet so einen super Service hatte ich bis jetzt noch bei niemanden!!
Würde ich JEDEM zu jeder Zeit weiter empfehlen!!!!!


----------



## Moringotho (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sers.

wollte auch ein paar worte in die runde werfen.

bei onlineshops hab ich bislang mit am, wilkerling und derangelshop (bin ich in der bucht drübergespolpert) gute erfahrungen gemacht.
sind schnell in der lieferung und die preise sind auch im rahmen (wilkerling fällt manchmal aus dem selben).

persönlich bevorzuge ich jedoch meinen dealer um die ecke.
das angebot is zwar nicht so gross wie in manchem onlineshop aber bei sonderwünschen wird es halt bestellt (auch mal die "neue" rolle um sie erst an der rute zu fühlen)
der service und die beratung sind klasse, klar kann man sicher die meisten sachen dann online auch günstiger schießen, aber die paar euronen machen dann auch net so einen grossen unterschied.

ndt Holger aka Mori

ps und auf dem weg geht man auch GLS aus dem weg.
    kenne das mit der "versuchten" anlieferung nur zu gut.
    von paketen die ausschauen als wäre ein panzer
    drübergerollt mal ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## volkerm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,

das Thema ist so alt wie das Internet.
Dank flatrate greife ich zum Telefon, damit sind Fragen schnell geklärt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## bose (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Welche Fragen?
Fragst du bei den Shops nach, ob sie gut oder schlecht sind?
Genau wie bei den Paketdiensten?


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Weil der andere Thread wie ich gesehen hab schon ziemlich alt ist und dieser Beitrag ja nicht einsam verschimmeln soll hab ich den hier jetzt nochmal reingesetzt. 
_____________________________________________________
*thebigfish.de*

Link: www.thebigfish.de


*Der Preis:*
Keineswegs überteuert, ich würde sagen der Shop liegt im üblichen Durchschnitt und hat immer wieder gute Tagesangebote.
*Note: 2*

*Die Zuverlässigkeit:
*Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb von 3 Tagen, leider per DPD aber  dank externer Lieferadresse kein Problem, ist man beim ersten mal nicht  da kann man unter neuzustellung.de  nach dem man die erste Mitteilung im Briefkasten hat, ganz einfach eine  neue Lieferadresse eingeben das funktioniert bestens. Die Uhrzeit steht  nämlich dann mit auf dem Schein wann geliefert werden soll, also weiß  man ja ob man zuhause ist oder nicht.
Verpackung ist zufriedenstellend, nicht perfekt aber ausreichend genug damit es sicher ankommt!
*Note: 2-*

*Die Auswahl?*
Ist absolut übersichtlich und ausreichend, es gibt sicher Shops mit größerer Auswahl aber das ist nicht meine Welt.
Ich möchte Spaß haben beim Einkaufen und nicht stundenlang einen Artikel  suchen oder ihn nicht finden weil alles total schlecht aufgebaut ist.
*Note: 2-*

*Bemerkung:*
Ab 80€ bezahlst du keine Versandkosten mehr und was ich wirklich tolle finde ist, *die möglichkeit auf Rechnung oder Ratenzahlung zu kaufen* (was nur noch wenige machen )  und die Ware erst nach max. 20Tagen zu bezahlen oder spontan doch die  Ratenzahlung zu wählen. Das bleibt dir als Kunde nach der Lieferung  selbst überlassen, die Mindestrate ist mit auf der Rechnung angegeben!
Das funktioniert einwandfrei über den Anbieter "Payport", der Shop  bekommt pünktlich sein Geld und hat kein Risiko falls der Kund nicht  zahlt, dieses übernimmt dann "Payport".
Wichtig ist natürlich positive Bonität!
Du kannst dir also alles in Ruhe anschaun bevor du dafür Geld locker  machen musst und beim Einkauf ist alles wie gehabt, diese  Zahlungsmethode erfordert keine extra Anmeldung oder sowas.
Ganz wichtig ist auch das du zeitnah siehst im Kontomodus was mit deiner  Bestellung passiert, egal ob Bearbeitung, Übertragung oder der  anschließende Versand, es wird schnell Aktualisiert und man weiß wo  seine Ware bleibt und wann sie kommt. 
Erste klasse und vorbildlich!
*Note: 1*

*Fazit:*
Ein sehr guter Online-Shop und sehr zuverlässig, die Produkte haben eine  gute Qualität, die Preise absolut vernünftig, so macht Einkaufen spaß!

*Gesamtnote: 2 = TOP

*PS: Es folgen noch weitere Bewertungen zu anderen Online-Shops, die haben bis jetzt aber noch nicht geliefert!


----------



## Bentham (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bewertung gelöscht.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (17. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nach den vielen postiven Statements über Angelsport Gerlinger habe ich dort dann auch mal ne Rute+Rolle+Schnur bestellt. 

Mein Fazit: schneller Versand (4Werktage), sauber und sicher verpackte Ware und super Preise. War nicht das letzte mal, dass ich dort etwas bestellt habe. Absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## Bentham (17. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jogiderbaer schrieb:


> Ich hab dann direkt vor Ort storniert und bestelle gleich woanders.



Und das war bei Fiebig. Auch hier war Ware nicht sofort lieferbar, so dass ich knapp 2 Wochen warten musste. Dafür sofortige Reaktion auf E-Mails. Sehr guter Service: Versehentlich hat Fiebig falsche Artikel verschickt (Futterkörbe). Ich habe mich dann per E-Mail erkundigt, wie der Austausch gehandelt werden soll. Ich bekomme nun die bestellten Artikel erneut zugeschickt und darf die versehentlich geschickten behalten.
Note: 2

Darüber hinaus habe ich noch eine andere Bestellung bei "Matchman Supplies" (England) aufgegeben. Auch hier war der Kontakt sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Die Versandkosten betrugen für einen Stuhl 20GBP - das ist vollkommen ok, denke ich. Geliefert wurde sogar noch vor Fiebig, obwohl ich die Bestellung am gleichen Tag aufgegeben habe und auch dort nicht alle Artikel auf Lager waren.
Note: 2+

Aus Fairness-Gründen sei aber noch erwähnt, dass ich ausschließlich Artikel von englischen Herstellern bestellt habe. Kein Wunder, dass die bei Matchman Supplies schneller wieder im Lager waren


----------



## Smanhu (18. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey,

ich hab in letzter Zeit fast ausschließlich bei "FishingTackle24.de" bestellt. Unter Anderem ne Daiwa Zillion.
Die war leider vergriffen und musste bei Daiwa neu bestellt werden. Sonntags im Internet bestellt und Montags morgens schon ne Email im Postfach, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass die Rolle net da is und ob ich trotzdem bestellen möchte. Es wurde mir auch ne qualitativ gleichwertige Rolle angeboten!
Hab trotzdem die Zillion bestellt. Als die Rolle nach 8 Tagen bei denen im Lager ankam, bin ich dann nochmals per email gefragt worden ob ich se will und noch angerufen worden. TOP Service!!!
Die Preise sind allgemein normaler Durchschnitt und bei manchen Gerätschaften vom Preis unschlagbar.
Hatte mir vor 4 Monaten ne Daiwa Pixy gekauft. FishingTackle war der einzigste Shop wo man sie für 409€ bekommen hat.
War auch schon 2x im Laden in KA und kann auch den nur weiterempfehlen!!!!! Spitzen Beratung#6
Onlineshop: 
Service NOTE 1
Preise NOTE 2+
Artikelauswahl im Shop: viele Artikel und sehr übersichtlich angeordnet
Lieferzeit mit DPD: 3Tage

Gesamturteil: Absolut empfehlenswert#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Fun Fisher (20. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

ich habe Samstag eine Abu Vendetta Cast; eine Abu Revo sx und einen DAM Kescher bei A&M Angelsport bestellt.

Zum Preis: Absolut günstig! Note 1
Service: Miserabel! Note 6
Auswahl: Ziemlich groß. Note 2
Verpackung: Recht bruchsicher und gut verpackt. Note 2
Liefertzeit: Zu lange. Absolut schlecht. Note 6-

Wobei ich zur Lieferzeit sagen muss, dass ich nicht direkt mit der Lieferzeit, sondern eher mit den Lügen die dahinter steckten total unzufrieden war.
Habe am Samstag (im A&M eBay-Shop) gekauft und sofort via PayPal bezahlt. Am Dienstag dann die Versandbestätigung bekommen. Soweit so gut. Am Mittwoch dann auf GLS gewartet. Fehlanzeige. Donnerstag. Fehlanzeige. GESTERN kam dann mein Paket endlich an.
Da dachte ich mir schon, dass es nicht sein kann, dass das Paket schon am Dienstag versndet wurde und ich es erst jetzt bekomme. Also online Paketverfolgung nachgeschaut. Erst am Donnerstag losgeschickt. Mit anderen Worte: A&M MARKIERT WAREN ALS VERSCHICKT; VERSCHICKT DIESE ABER ERST VIEL SPÄTER! ICH BIN STINKSAUER! Das wird sich natürlich auch auf die eBay-Bewertung auswirken...
Auf Nachfrage am Donnerstag wo sich das Paket befindet wurde nicht geantwortet...

Fazit: Wer auf Lust auf schlechten Service und lange Lieferzeit mit zufallsgenerator wann das Paket losgeschickt wird, sollte bei A&M kaufen, wer  keine Lust darauf hat eher nicht...


----------



## MrFloppy (21. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich bestelle gern bei:
Nordfishing77.at
Tackleking.de

Gute Preise, guter Service, schneller Versand!


----------



## KawangA (22. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

moin moin,
ich habe zwar nicht im a+m ebayshop gekauft sondern direkt von der a+m seite aber die versandzeit ist o.k. nach geldeingang bestätigung von a+m das die ware jetzt in den versand geht. heute war die ware da, nach 2 werktagen. ist doch o.k.
vielleicht ist die ware einen tag später rausgegangen oder vllt liegt es auch an gls ?! selbst 3 werktage wäre noch o.k finde ich.

gruß


----------



## Schlebusch (23. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern das 2te mal bei Angelcenter Kassel bestellt und direkt zum zweiten mal das gleiche problem. 
Man bestellt sachen die als verfügbar angezeigt werden und am nächsten Tag kommt ne Mail in dem die hälfte aller Sachen plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar sind!!
Echt zum kotzen wird das letzte mal da sein das ich dort was bestellt habe #q#q


----------



## Banani111 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

tackle-dealer-shop.de=TOP und sehr günstige Jigs!


----------



## Bad District (23. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Hallo!*

*Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Onlineshops.*
*Bis auf den hier bei ebay:*

*goodfish24*

*Ganz mieser Verkäufer!!! Ganz mieser Service!!! Unkompetent, unfreundlich, frech!!!*

*Bestellt hatte ich einen Mammutroller für 20er Boillies.*
*Das Gerät wies beim auspacken gleich Schäden auf. Das sind Haltenasen gewesen die gebrochen sind. Verkäufer darauf angeschrieben, räumt er ein das dies bekannt sei aber die Schrauben halten das schon, er wiese gar nicht weshalb die überhaupt dran sind. An Paypal gewendet hat er aufeinmal Alzheimer und kann sich an nichts erinnern. Ich solle es zurück schicken auf meine Kosten. lehnte ich natürlich ab, wer ******* verkauft soll dafür gerade stehen. *
*Ein hin und her......*
*Das Geld habe ich von Paypal zurück bekommen. Darauf erhielt ich eine Mail: Auch wir haben unser Geld bekommen ;-)*

*Der hat echt Glück das er soweit weg ist sonst hätte ich ihm den Roller vielleicht noch in die Kauleiste geschoben.*

*Da ich viel Kohle investiere in mein Hobby kann ich das nicht mehr bei diesem ebaymember aber ansonsten gab es noch nie reibereien.*


----------



## Schlebusch (23. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Noch zu zwei Händlern bei ebay:

A&M Angelsport:
Einmal bestellt und gute Erfahrungen gehabt. Preis war ok und die Ware war sehr schnell bei mir.
Würde da denke ich auf jeden fall nochmal was bestellen.

asp-tespe:
Sehr schneller Lieferung und gute Preise. Habe dort schon ein paar Dinge bekommen die man sonst nirgendswo mehr bekommt.
Packt immer noch neben der Bestellung ein kleines Dankeschön mit rein (z.b. Packung Barsch Haken oder Iron Claw Gummifisch).
Finde ich sehr nett!!
Was negativ zu bemängeln ist ist das man teilweise 3 tage oder mehr auf eine Rückantwort auf Emails warten muss oder niemand ans Telefon im Laden geht (habe dort 2 wochen jeden tag mehrmals dort angerufen).


Also beide Händler sind zu empfehlen!!


----------



## kuate (30. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass der Shop schon genannt wurde:
The Tackle Store von Herrn Saradis.

Wem Service und gute Beratung wichtig sind, der ist hier richtig!! Sehr kulant und freundlich bei Umtauschaktionen. Kann ich neben vielen hier schon Genannten wirklich absolut empfehlen!


----------



## Fun Fisher (30. August 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also um noch mal auf meine A&M - Bewertung vom 20.08.11 zurückzukommen.

Ich habe eine Mail an A&M geschrieben, wie es denn angehen kann, dass sie Waren als verschickt makieren, die noch nicht verschickt worden sind.

Als Antwort bekam ich, dass aufgrund von Krankheit/Urlaub momentan nur AUshilfskrafte im Laden sind und die das wohl irgendwie nicht gemanaged bekommen haben...
Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall hat er sich entschuldigt und mir versprochen, meine nächste Bestellung Versandkostenfrei zuzusenden.

Finde ich einen sehr fairen Zug von ihm.
Werde dann natürlich nochmal etwas bei A&M bestellen und hoffe, dass ich dann nicht negativ überrascht werde.


----------



## bobbl (2. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am 6.8. habe ich mir bei der Angeldomäne das "Nubrollie Komplettset" bestellt, das war ein Sonntag. Am 8.8. hatte ich es dann bei mir, so eine schnelle Lieferung habe ich noch nicht erleben dürfen.
Letztes Wochenende habe ich dann auf einmal den Reißverschluss des Überwurfs nicht mehr bewegen können. Also habe ich am Dienstag angerufen, was jetzt zu tun sei.
Per Mail wurde mir die Druckvorlage für den Portofreien Versand geschickt und Dienstag ging der Überwurf per DHL zurück. 
Heute konnte ich dann den "Ersatzüberwurf" in Empfang nehmen.

Die Reklamation ging ohne Probleme und der Austausch ebenso. So sollte das sein!

Von daher: Angeldomäne - gerne wieder.


----------



## teddy- (2. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

gerlinger wie zu erwarten einfach nur top besser gehts nicht 

gruß stephan


----------



## weberei (12. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Erfahrung mit AM-Angelsport:

Die Preise sind unschlagbar, wenn man sie mit anderen Online-Händlern vergleicht.
Der Kontakt ist nett, speziell bei einem Telefongespräch wird man super beraten und kann sogar ein Wenig am Preis feilschen.
Der Versand erfolgt schnell, insgesamt hat es vom Kauf bis zum Eintreffen der Ware 4 Werktage (incl. Kauftag -> Mittwoch bestellt, Montag hier, Samstag gilt hier nicht als Werktag) gedauert. Wenn GLS auch Samstag zustellen würde, hätte ich die Bestellung schon am Samstag hier gehabt. 
Das geht also sehr flott, obwohl mit GLS geschickt wird.

Kurz und knapp: Preise, Kontakt und Lieferzeit alles spitze!


----------



## Rotauge (15. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



LEV schrieb:


> Gestern das 2te mal bei Angelcenter Kassel bestellt und direkt zum zweiten mal das gleiche problem.
> Man bestellt sachen die als verfügbar angezeigt werden und am nächsten Tag kommt ne Mail in dem die hälfte aller Sachen plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar sind!!
> Echt zum kotzen wird das letzte mal da sein das ich dort was bestellt habe #q#q



In der Regel sollten alle Artikel verfügbar sein. So ein Onlineshop hat ja auch eine Lagerverwaltung. Nicht jeder der verkauft, ist auch ein Kaufmann. #c

Es kann meiner Meinung nach schon einmal vorkommen, dass mal eine Ungenauigkeit vorkommt, das sollte aber eher die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Breamhunter (17. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob hier schon fishbig.de genannt wurde. Letztens zum ersten mal dort bestellt. Schneller, vollständiger  Versand und die Rapalla-Schere gabs auch dazu, obwohl ich die 75,-Euro gar nicht erreicht habe. #6


----------



## frantic (17. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe letzte Woche mal was bei  http://www.nordfishing77.at/index.html bestellt.
Schnelle Lieferung und richtig gut verpackt.


----------



## Bentham (17. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tackle.co.uk liefert schneller als die meisten deutschen Läden. Top!

Bei matchman-supply.co.uk musste ich dieses Mal zwei Wochen warten. Rutscht jetzt bei mir eher ins Mittelfeld.


----------



## Barsch1987 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



frantic schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche mal was bei  http://www.nordfishing77.at/index.html bestellt.
> Schnelle Lieferung und richtig gut verpackt.



Hab da vorhin was bestellt und habe eine Frage: Wielange dauert es bis die Bestätigungsemail mit den Kontodaten kommt damit man das Geld überweisen kann??


----------



## Bentham (19. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

2 Beiträge und einer davon Werbung...


----------



## Tobbes (19. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Würd immer wieder was bei M&R Tackle kaufen. Zwra erst 1x bestellt, aber  gute Preise, guter Service, nützliche Beilage ( 2 Rutenbänder), schneller Versand! Haben mich sogar angerufen, und mir ne bessere (wird sich noch zeigen müssen) aber jedenfalls teurere Geflochtene zum selben Preis angeboten, weil Powerline in der Stärke erst ein paar Tage später lieferbar war. Jedenfalls freundlich und haben nen guten ersten Eindruck hinterlassen.

Bei Wilkerling ist grad ne Bestellung in der Schwebe (die 2. in kurzer Zeit), die ich Do. spät abends aufgegeben hab. Sofort per Paypal bezahlt. Bisher nur die Bestellbestätigung, aber keine Versandbestätigung o.ä. wie beim ersten mal. Warte noch bis morgen ab, dann frag ich mal nach. Erste Bestellung war jedenfalls einwandfrei!

Common Baits hatte auch bisher immer gut und schnell geliefert. Wirklich günstige Pellet Preise für gute Qualität, soweit ich das beurteilen kann!

Die meisten großen Ebay Shops hab ich wohl auch schon durch. Nie ein Grund zur Klage gehabt! Zwar Massenabfertigung, aber immer bekommen was ich bezahlt hab!

Absolut abraten muß ich von MK Angelsport. Bestimmt 30 Emails hin und her und mußte schon kräftig mit Anwalt drohen, bis ich irgendwann mal mein Geld hatte. Und dreiste Lügen erzählen die einem auch noch! Aber zu lang, die Story! Von mir jedenfalls nie mehr auch nur 1 Cent!

Wiwa-Fishing / B. Richi hat auch bei mir verschissen! Die finden die Worte Service, Kundenfreundlichkeit oder gar Kulanz nicht mal im Duden! Ebenfalls ewiges hin und her Geschreibe und echt dreist! Von der schlechten Qualität fang ich garnicht erst an. 10000er Wassersäule kann bei starkem Regen auch mal Wasser durchlassen....... ja ne, is klar! 

Die 2 waren aber auch die einzigen, mit denen ich ernsthafte Probleme hatte. *3xaufholzklopf*


----------



## Barsch1987 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab das erste mal bei nordfishing bestellt und war alles super. Echt zu empfehlen, preise sind fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Wave4fun (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also aktuell kann ich was zur angel-domäne sagen :

Dienstag per Paypal bezahlt - Donnerstag schon gut verpackt geliefert worden


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

_***editiert***_

*Askari,* jetzt auch mit Paypal.

Hahaha,

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie das funktioniert. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Paypal dann auch 
irgendwann nicht mehr mag, aber Geld ist Geld
und vielleicht hält es doch länger als man Glaubt.

Ich empfehle jedem mit Paypal dort zu bezahlen,
dass dürfte dann die Schwierigkeiten zu mindestens
beim Geld zurückholen eindämmen.

Würde mich freuen von jemanden der dort bestellt
zu erfahren ob Paypal dort extra kostet.


Die tolle Versandversicherung braucht dann auch
kein Mensch mehr, zuvor ja auch schon nicht und
nun für die auf sicher sicher Geher auch total über-
flüssig.
:q


----------



## André von Rügen (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Wave4fun schrieb:


> Also aktuell kann ich was zur angel-domäne sagen :
> 
> Dienstag per Paypal bezahlt - Donnerstag schon gut verpackt geliefert worden




Kann ich nur bestätigen:m

Gruss andre


----------



## Benni1987 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin!

Hab grad mein neues Tackle von 
angel-technik.de
erhalten.Schneller Versandt und sehr gute Preise.Es gibt auch einige shads die nicht mehr hergestellt werden auf Lager.
Mit der Lieferung gingen die probleme allerdings los!
Beim ersten Zustellversuch mit der tollen Firma DPD war ich leider arbeiten (angeln kann teuer sein,also muss ich hin und wieder mal vor die Tür um Geld zu verdienen.Leider!)Beim 2ten Versuch hatte ich frei,wollte angeln gehen aber ich dachte mir "ne,warte mal erstmal ab bis das Paket da ist!" ich hätte bis eben warten müssen!(also drei Tage!!)Ich habe bei DPD angerufen und was muss ich hören!?Der Paketbote hat eingescannt er habe einen erneuten Versuch unternommen mir das Paket zu bringen. LÜGE!Hab ich der mehr als Pampigen Telefonistin auch gesagt."Wenn sie wollen können wir noch einen Versuch unternehmen" wenn sie wollen???Ich glaub ich spinne!Naja,heute ist das Paket nun endlich angekommen und das mit dem Vermerk oben drauf Zitat:"WULF_EM ist zu Hause bitte mehrmals klingeln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"zitat ende. Also was macht der Bote?Klingelt Sturm!!Ich werde in Zukunft darauf achten das ich nie wieder etwas mit DPD kommen lasse.Sowas ist mir echt noch nicht untergekommen!!


----------



## kuate (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Benni

Aber eigentlich geht der Thread ja über Shops und nicht über Paketboten! :q
Wär eientlich ne Idee, das gabs doch nicht hier oder!? :q

Mal ohne Witz. Versteh deinen Ärger. Hab hier auch so nen Spezialisten-Auslieferer von DHL... Alle finden die Adresse, nur er auch beim dritten mal immer noch nicht... Naja.

Sch... drauf!!:m


----------



## Uwe1987 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@benni:

habe letztens auch einmal bei angel-technik bestellt.
mit dem shop selber hatte ich auch keine probleme... war alles wunderbar und schon nach kürzester zeit rausgeschickt. "nur" mit dem versand gabs probleme... solange sie dabei bleiben werde ich da nicht mehr bestellen...


----------



## ayron (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

:q die Paketboten.....unser Dorf_DHL_Fahrer hat das auto meiner Freundin zu einem totalschaden Gefahren:m

Seitem winkt er IMMER ganz freundlich:q....und sie hasst ihn|krach:


----------



## Hechtpaule (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi Leuts,

Die Suchfunktion hat leider nix ergeben - hat einer von euch schon Erfahrung mit Predator-Paradise.de gemacht ??? - ich habe voir einiger Zeit was bei denen bestellt, auch eine Bestätigung erhalten. Bezhalt über paypal und nix mwehr gehört - Mails kommen als unzustellbar zurück und an's Telefon geht keiner ran 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## teddy- (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

na dann melde das mal schnell bei pay pal bevor die meldefriist rum ist

gruß stephan


----------



## kuate (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an...|kopfkrat

Würd auch sagen, wende dich an Paypal! Hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis mit nem anderen Shop. Paypal hat es dann geregelt.


----------



## dinasch83 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich hatte eigentlich bis jetzt auch nur Probleme mit den Boten, wenn überhaupt.
Ich habe z.B. bei Base-Baits bestellt, die haben das auch recht flott abgeschickt, nur nach einer Woche habe ich immer noch nichts bekommen - Hermes direkt angerufen - 
Zitiere die Telefontante: Da Sie in einem kleinen Ort wohnen kommen wir da nicht allzu oft hin. (Da blieb mir sogar die Spucke weg).
Darauf hin bei Base-Baits angerufen und habe es denen verklickert, seitdem verschicken die das fast ausschließlich mit DHL.


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, warte aktuell auf Bestellungen von "Askari" (eine Wathose+ einige Köder u. Kleinteile) und gf-paluls (mehrere versch. Futtermehle) da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari gestern bekommen, alles einwandfrei! Heute ist das Futter auch eingetroffen! Von daher keine Beschwerden zu vermelden


----------



## Birnfried188 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne = Top, schnelle Lieferung, gute Preise.

Boddenangler = Top, schnelle Lieferung 
(2h vor der Domänebestellung eingetroffen :q), gute Preise.

Alle Artikel vollständig und unbeschädigt, von beiden Shops.
Gerne wieder.:vik:

MfG Andreas


----------



## rotrunna (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

TOP:
Ussat: super nett und unkompliziert, auch der reale Laden ist geil
Camo Tackle: da kann ich mir die Sachen sogar ab Lager abholen
Bergedorfer Angelzentrum: schneller Versand und gute Preise
Henk Thielens: der macht geile Pimpelgummies und läuft super und seriös

FLOP:
Stollenwerk: der letzte Mist mit den überteuerten Preisen


----------



## Kingkurt70 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

+ germantackle.de: Der Hammer, super Preise und Auswahl an Jigköpfen, der Besitzer unglaublich bemüht und hat alle Versandrekorde geschlagen. Mit GLS verschickt und einen Tag später da? Wow!

+ raubfischspezialist.com: Tommy hat die billigsten Jigköpfe in sehr guter Qualität, ist immer hilfsbereit, wenn man Fragen hat.

+ scissortailspor​ts (ebay-Shop): Die billigste Power Pro auf dem Markt, rasanter Versand aus den USA. Problemlos und sicher.

+ shimreels (ebay-Shop): Wer Japan-Köder sucht, wird hier häufig fündig. Versendet aus Japan und Vietnam zu günstigen Preisen. Zweimal bestellt, dauerte etwa zwei Wochen - Vietnam halt - aber hat alles bestens geklappt. Ruten-Versand ist aber leider zu teuer.

- mbfishing.de: Zweimal bestellt, war beim ersten Mal auch sehr bemüht, als er meine Bestellung vergessen hatte und packte Extra-Köder mit rein - mit denen ich zwar nichts anfangen konnte, aber der Wille zählt. Die zweite Bestellung lässt aber nun bereits seit einem Monat auf sich warten. Eine Anfrage-Mail blieb unbeantwortet und auf der Homepage ist eine Geschichte zu lesen, die so unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sie schon beinahe wahr sein muss. Aber im Endeffekt habe ich vor einem Monat bezahlt und seitdem nichts von meiner Ware gesehen.


----------



## DAVE1 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kennt jemand den Shop hier ( Neptunmaster).


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Japp.:m

Bei ebay verkauft der seit Jahren jede Menge Zeugs und bisher hat er immer zügig geliefert.

#6


----------



## karpfenmick (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel Domäne=Top
Wenn ein bestellter  Artikel nicht vorhanden sein sollte bekommt man sofort  eine Mail. Vom Bestelltag bis zur Lieferung habe ich bei zweimaliger Bestellung jedesmal 4 Tage gewartet. Top Top
Gruß Micha


----------



## Schlebusch (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

TOP:

Angelcenter Kassel - Hat bis jetzt alles bestens geklappt! Ist mal ein Artikel nicht lieferbar wird man direkt angerufen oder man bekommt eine mail. Die Preise und die Auswahl würde ich als "normal" bezeichnen. Lieferdauer ist wegen DPD nicht gerade sehr schnell aber in 1 bis 3 Tagen immer da.

Askari - Bis jetzt soweit nie Probleme gehabt im gegensatz zu den Läden. Nur was die Wartezeiten betrifft wenn mal etwas nicht lieferbar ist kann das schon der Horror werden. Die Ware war meist zwischen 1 und 2 Tagen da.

Stollenwerk - Einmal bestellt bis jetzt und keine Probleme gehabt. Die Preise sind oft meiner Meinung nach ziemlich hoch. Ware war in 2 bis 3 Tagen da. Super verpackt und weil ein Teil nicht lieferbar war haben die mir eine Gutschrift für den gleichen Betrag mit reingepackt.

Ebay User "Ilovehardbait"/USA - Einmal bestellt und das wird definitiv nicht das letzte mal sein!! Super Preise, richtig schneller Versand obwohl die Ware aus den USA kommt und auch noch kostenloser Versand ab 3 Artikeln. Echt genial!! War alles super eingepackt und wurde vollständig geliefert!!


Flop:
Hatte ich bis JETZT noch keine...


----------



## StyleWarz (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

jerkbait.com: guter service und telefonberatung, gute auswahl, zügige lieferung - da fühlt man sich gut aufgehoben

camo-tackle: große auswahl, zügige lieferung - top

koederwahnsinn: guter service, blitzlieferung - top

stollenwerk: riesige auswahl, hohe preise, schnelle lieferung, bescheidener telefonservice - i dont know

a&m angelsport: viele "angebote", kulantes unternehmen - ok

scissortail sports: top email beratung, "schneller" versand für usa - top

tacklewarehouse: beratung nicht wirklich existent vllt der größe geschuldet, riesige auswahl, top preise, versand okay - okay


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So,weiter geht es mit "aktuellen Bestellmeldungen". Sa beim ebay-händler "pb-fishingco" Teig von Berkley zu Spottpreisen bezogen, wenn das klappt, war es ein gutes Geschäft  Sa ebenfalls bestellt und noch bezahlt beim "tackle-dealer-shop". Jede Menge Jigköpfe und Kunstköder, Ware gestern morgen eingetroffen, alles bis auf den letzten Posten korrekt geliefert, Ware schnell da- sehr fein also! 
Nächste "Station" wird wohl am oder schirmer werden, mal sehen


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hatte mir neulich mal nen paar neue Blinker vom Shop
*Mega Angelcenter Martins* zugelegt !
klasse Abwicklung und kann ich nur empfehlen ! #h


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hier noch die Meldung zu "PB_fishingco": Kam ein Tag später als die vom tackle-dealer, auch hier alles ohne Beanstandung, einwandfrei verlaufen!


----------



## Brikz83 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel Discount 24 : Montag bestellt Donnerstag angekommen, freundlicher service und gute Preise

bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Holly-Le (19. März 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Franken Baits, http://frankenbaits.de/index.html Donnerstag bestellt, Geld überwiesen, heute (Montag) schon alles da, mit Mail und Sendungsverfolgung, absolut Top, da kauf ich wieder.
Hier stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis#h


----------



## hechtdoktor (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

bigfish.de:

Cave: Vor zwei Wochen bestellt und per PayPal sofort bezahlt. Bis heute kein Warenversand trotz mehrfacher frustraner Versuche Kontakt herzustellen. Inzwischen weitere Leidensgenossen mit gleichen Erfahrungen hier im Board gefunden (siehe eigenen thread "bigfish.de")
Preise attraktiv, aber was nützt das, wenn Du mutig bestellst, zahlst und trotzdem NICHTS bekommst...
Fazit: lieber nichts bestellen


----------



## Bentham (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bode: Donnerstag um 8Uhr bestellt, Freitag war das Paket da.


----------



## Kukkosaari (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Kennt denn jemand den Onlineshop Watzmann-Angler.de ?

Ich habe am 9.4. dort bestellt, umgehend per Vorauskasse bezahlt und habe trotz mehrerer freundlicher Mails nie wieder von denen etwas gehört.

Handelt es sich um Betrüger oder ist die Firma insolvent? Telefonisch ist auch niemand erreichbar.

wäre um jede Info dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Bentham: So soll es auch laufen!!

Hier nur mal ein Beispiel wie eine solche Internetbestellung ablaufen kann (und auch sollte):

Der Kunde stöbert im Onlineshop und sieht nur die Artikel die auch im Lager vorrätig sind - Ausverkaufte werden garnicht erst angezeigt.

Er gibt seine Bestellung ein, die erscheint sofort im Versand auf dem Bildschirm.
Die Versandabteilung packt direkt alles zusammen was im Lager vorhanden ist.

Der Rest wird bei uns im Laden per Mail angefordert - wir müssen diese Mails sofort bearbeiten, zu packen und das auch per Buchung zu bestätigen. Ansonsten klingelt nach 30min das Telefon...

Danach kommt unser Fahrer, holt die Bestellung ab und bringt sie ins (Versand)Lager. Hier kommt der Paketdienst auf seinem Rückweg zum Standdort vorbei und nimmt alles mit - so ist gewährleistet das die Kunden so lange wie möglich bestellen können und alles noch am selben Tag auf die Reise geht.

Eigentlich arbeiten ALLE seriösen Angegerätehändler mit dem gleichen bzw. einem ähnlichem System da es eigentlich für beide Seiten das beste ist.
Eine Telefonische Bestellung verläuft nach dem gleichen Prinzip.

Aber es gibt halt immer wieder schwarze Schaafe die nicht begreifen das der Versandhandel eine sehr schwierige Sache ist und die man nicht mal nebenher macht - man benötigt mehr Platz, mehr Personal, die finanziellen Mittel um das größere Warenaufkommen im Vorfeld zu beschaffen und somit vorzufinanzieren.
Und man sollte auch das richtige Shopsystem haben wo die Kunden auch sehen ob ein Artikel ausverkauft ist oder nicht - was aber nicht immer funktioniert, denn oft bestellen mehrere Kunden gleichzeitig den selben Artikel und das System kommt mit dem Aktualisieren nicht nach.

Oder der Artikel ist lt. PC 4x im Laden vorhanden, also werden diese 4 Teile vom System auch bestellt... Leider erkennt das System nicht ob dieser Artikel schon 2x geklaut wurde und einmal beschädigt im Laden in einer Ecke liegt.

Ofrmals kann man auch im Vorfeld anrufen und nachfragen ob der ein oder andere Artikel auch wirklich vorhanden ist - hier sollte man sich den Namen des Mitarbeiters merken und dann kann auch nix mehr schief gehen.

Also seid nicht sauer, wenn es bei einer Onlinebestellung wieder erwarten nicht so reibungslos läuft wie man es eigentlich von (s)einem bevorzugten (Online)Händler kennt - Ich spreche hier aber wirklich nur von uns und den anderen hier so oft positiv bewerteten Händlern.

Klar kann es mal einen Fehler geben, wir sind auch nur Menschen - aber jeder Onlineshop ist darauf bedacht seinen Kunden zufrieden zu stellen, das könnt ihr glauben.
Und ich glaube, ich spreche hier für ALLE  Onlinehändler - die schwarzen Schaafe natürlich ausgeklammert.

In der heutigen Zeit ist es nicht mehr das Denken nach dem "schnellen Euro", hier zählt mehr denn je der Dienst am Kunden. Grade weil durch die User der Foren ein Shop ganz schnell (und vllt. auch manchmal unberechtigt) schlechte Kritiken bekommen kann.

Vor allem: Wenn es Probleme gibt, versucht diese ersteinmal mit dem Händler per Mail oder Telefon selbst zu lösen und postet nicht zuerst den _Wut-Thread_ - denn oft lassen sich Probleme sehr leicht lösen wenn man miteinander redet.

Und klar - kaufen sollte man schon beim Händler vor Ort... Aber denkt mal an die Leute die zwar eine Menge Wasser vor der Tür haben aber keinen Angelladen...

Und genau für die sind *wir* da - und damit meine ich *ALLE* *seriösen* Onlinehändler.


----------



## Bentham (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@asphaltmonster: Kann man nicht anders sagen! Ich war *sehr* zufrieden mit meiner Bestellung bei euch und werde künftig gerne wieder bestellen.

Das einzige, was mich etwas stört ist, dass der Shop durch die vielen Grafiken etwas langsam ist.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke für dein Lob, ich werde es weiter geben. Ich werde aber auch die konstruktive Kritik weiter geben.

Außerdem  habe ich ja nicht nur für uns gesprochen, sondern auch für die vielen  anderen Onlineshops die u.a. auch sehr oft Werbe- bzw Boardpartner im  Anglerboard sind.


----------



## Romsdalangler (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hechtdoktor schrieb:


> bigfish.de:
> 
> Cave: Vor zwei Wochen bestellt und per PayPal sofort bezahlt. Bis heute kein Warenversand trotz mehrfacher frustraner Versuche Kontakt herzustellen. Inzwischen weitere Leidensgenossen mit gleichen Erfahrungen hier im Board gefunden (siehe eigenen thread "bigfish.de")
> Preise attraktiv, aber was nützt das, wenn Du mutig bestellst, zahlst und trotzdem NICHTS bekommst...
> Fazit: lieber nichts bestellen


hallo hechtdoktor,
die heißen nicht bigfish sondern fishbig !
nur mal so, falls es eine seriöse Firma mit dem Namen geben sollte.


----------



## ayron (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moinsen letztlich wieder bei Boardie Tommi Engel ( raubfischspezialist.de) bestellt, wie immer alles TipTop und super Onlineberatung#r

Rolle kam mit Wunschschnur fertig aufgezogen + kostenlose Unterfütterung#h

Immer wieder ein toller Einkauf!

PS: testet mal die 6 cm Copshads ..... laufen bei mir besser als Kopytos#h


----------



## Elfchen_19 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



ayron schrieb:


> Moinsen letztlich wieder bei Boardie Tommi Engel ( raubfischspezialist.de) bestellt, wie immer alles TipTop und super Onlineberatung#r
> 
> Immer wieder ein toller Einkauf!
> 
> ...



Dem Gesagten darf und möchte ich mich zu 101 % anschliessen :m


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bestellt am Sa bei "www.koeder-laden.de"- und zwar 7 Wobbler von Salmo bestellt- heute morgen genau in den bestellten Ausführungen eingetroffen- alles bestens!


----------



## Aallust (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Servus.

Ich muss euch mal den kleinen aber feinen Shop vom David vorstellen. Er führt unter www.raubfischfreund.de einen kleinen, aber feinen und übersichtlichen Shop nur mit Lucky Craft Wobblern. Alles was auch im Shop ist, wird zu 100 % und in windeseile per gls geliefert(nur zur Info, bei mir ist GLS am zuverlässigsten, ******** ist DPD) Letzte Bestellung ging telefonisch um 23 !!! Uhr raus(die Zeit nimmt er sich gerne) und war 1,5 Tage später bei mir, da war meine Kohle noch nicht bei Ihm!

Top Preise, extravaganter Service und Beratung!!! Was will MANN mehr?!

Auch bei ebay hat er unter raubfischfreund nen Shop. Hier gibts noch Rapala, gummierte Kescher usw! 

Note 1 mit ***!!! Das war meine 2. Bestellung und mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte!

Kennt jemand den Shop und auch auch so super Erfahrungen gemacht?

Petri und tight lines!


----------



## Quodo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja den Shop vom David kann ich auch nur Empfehlen!
Bei www.raubfischfreund.de bekommt man die Lucky Craft Wobbler zu Hammer Preisen... und die Dinger fangen nun mal! 
Hab früher selber viel direkt in den USA bestellt doch seit dem ich den Shop gefunden habe lohnt sich das nicht mehr.
Die Preise sind einfach unschlagbar und der Service ist auch immer wieder super! Musste nie lange auf ne Bestellung warten.

Beide Daumen hoch! :m:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Ich kenne David persönlich und er "lebt" seinen Shop. Sein Service stimmt und die Preise auch. Und im Übrigen feiert er grade sein 3jähriges Bestehen.

Auch der Shop von Tommi Engel ist "sicher", er ist auch sehr kundenorientiert und hat ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## drehteufel (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Quodo schrieb:


> Bei www.raubfischfreund.de bekommt man die Lucky Craft Wobbler zu Hammer Preisen...



16 Euro für einen 65er Pointer finde ich jetzt nicht soo überragend günstig, da lohnt m. E. der Blick über den Teich schon noch.


----------



## Evil Deeds (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/

Sehr netter Kontakt !!!

Sehr nette Preise !!!

Sehr nette Angebote !!!

HAMMER SHOP !!!


----------



## weberei (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letzte Woche Freitag habe ich bei A&M Angelsport eine Reiserute bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden!

Der Kontakt war sehr nett (ich hatte vorab noch ein Paar kurze Fragen zur Rute), die Preise sind klasse und der Vorgang geht schnell von der Bühne!  #6

Trotz des langen Wochenendes lag das Paket schon gestern (also genau eine Woche später) vor mir #6

Meine zweite Bestellung dort und ich werde es gerne wieder tun


----------



## Der_Freak (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,
gute erfahrung habe ich mit www.Gummiconnection.de gemacht. Super Service, schneller Versand und Skirted Jigs bekommt man wohl kaum günstiger.

Ebenfalls gute erfahrung habe ich mit Camo-Tackle und Tackle-Dealer-Shop gemacht. Alles Top Läden die ich ohne bedenken weiter empfehlen kann.


----------



## Brikz83 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ossis Angelladen:

Donnerstag bestellt (per Vorkasse)
Freitag überwiesen und heute war alles da, plus einem Gratisspinner.

Bin begeistert. :m


----------



## iwurddiwat (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*schlechte erfahrung mit A&M Angelsport*:
habe am 18.05. geflochtene schnur und zwei einzelfutterale bestellt. alles am lager vorrätig laut webseite - geld sofort überwiesen. am am 21.05 e-mail an mich das das geld da sei + der rechnung. am 22.05 e-mail an mich das ein futeral zur zeit nicht da ist(fand ich vorbildlich). ich habe geantwortet das es kein problem ist und habe sie gebeten mir die schnur schicken da ich sie zum wochenende brauche. am 23.05 antwort kommt von A&M das sie die schnur sofort an mich versenden. bis zum 08.06. kam nichts bei mir an :O(. ich e-mail an A&M was mit meiner ware ist und wo sie verblieben ist. antwort und entschuldigung am 08.06. das das eine futeral nicht lieferbar ist und man bat mir ersatz in anderer grösse an. ich lehnte dankend ab und bat wiederum die schnur endlich an mich zu schicken. antwort am 08.06. das die ware sofort montag den 11.06 per express an mich versendet wird. nun ratet mal was diese woche nicht kam... genau die ware. nun konnte ich dank A&M verarsche nicht zum angeln da ich die schnur immer noch nicht habe. das ist nun schon die zweite bestellung wo A&M so etwas mit mir macht. eine dritte chance bekommen die nicht mehr! natürlich habe ich wieder mails geschrieben aber habe keine antwort bekommen bis jetzt. A&M zensur 5 von mir!
zeitgleich mit der A&M bestellung habe ich in östereich zwei Rollen bestellt. beide waren am 24.05 da. eine davon war leicht defekt also rücksendung von mir. dort ging die rolle ca. eine woche zum hersteller. und diese woche war sie dann auch wieder bei mir. so sollte es sein. es war übrigens bei *fishernator.com.* die bekommen ne 1 von mir.


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe grade ganz aktuell Ärger mit "*Predator-paradise.de*" . Habe mir dort eine Rolle bestellt, die ich nirgends günstiger gesehen habe. Das ist mittlerweile 5 Wochen her. Als nach 2 Wochen weder ne Reaktion noch die Ware da war, hab ich Ihn immer wieder angerufen, auf dem Handy und Festnetz. Mails waren nicht zustellbar. Nach vielen vergeblichen Versuchen hat er mich dann zurückgerufen und erzählt, dass die Rolle erst eine Woche später lieferbar sei., das ist 3 Wochen her. Auf einen Brief mit Frist zum Rücküberweisen hat er nicht reagiert, auch kein Geld überwiesen. Werde noch ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschicken und dann einen Anwalt auf seine Kosten einschalten.

Gute Erfahrungen gibt es auch|supergri, z.B. mit Gerlinger,ist mein Lieblingsladen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe die King Shads beim David gekauft..... Top Lieferunf und Top Preise... Schneller Versand


----------



## Schlebusch (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe auch in den letzten Tagen was bestellt und zwar bei:

- Jerkbait.com
- Angelsport Schirmer
- MB Fishing
- Köderwahnsinn
- Tackle Dealer


Hat bei allen alles bestens funktioniert es gab nirgendswo probleme so muss es sein!!


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> Ich habe grade ganz aktuell Ärger mit "*Predator-paradise.de*" . Habe mir dort eine Rolle bestellt, die ich nirgends günstiger gesehen habe. Das ist mittlerweile 5 Wochen her. Als nach 2 Wochen weder ne Reaktion noch die Ware da war, hab ich Ihn immer wieder angerufen, auf dem Handy und Festnetz. Mails waren nicht zustellbar. Nach vielen vergeblichen Versuchen hat er mich dann zurückgerufen und erzählt, dass die Rolle erst eine Woche später lieferbar sei., das ist 3 Wochen her. Auf einen Brief mit Frist zum Rücküberweisen hat er nicht reagiert, auch kein Geld überwiesen. Werde noch ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschicken und dann einen Anwalt auf seine Kosten einschalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Gute Erfahrungen gibt es auch|supergri, z.B. mit Gerlinger,ist mein Lieblingsladen.



Sooo, der Fairness halber will ich folgendes ergänzen: Habe am Sonntag  mit Ihm telefoniert, erst war er nicht zu sprechen , als ich dann mit  nem Anwalt gedroht habe war er doch zu sprechen. Er meinte, mein Geld am  Freitag überwiesen zu haben, heute Montag war es tatsächlich drauf. Am  Telefon immer sehr nett gewesen, doch bestellen würde ich da nichts  mehr. Kann es auch Niemandem empfehlen.#c


----------



## iwurddiwat (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



iwurddiwat schrieb:


> *schlechte erfahrung mit A&M Angelsport*:
> habe am 18.05. geflochtene schnur und zwei einzelfutterale bestellt. alles am lager vorrätig laut webseite - geld sofort überwiesen. am am 21.05 e-mail an mich das das geld da sei + der rechnung. am 22.05 e-mail an mich das ein futeral zur zeit nicht da ist(fand ich vorbildlich). ich habe geantwortet das es kein problem ist und habe sie gebeten mir die schnur schicken da ich sie zum wochenende brauche. am 23.05 antwort kommt von A&M das sie die schnur sofort an mich versenden. bis zum 08.06. kam nichts bei mir an :O(. ich e-mail an A&M was mit meiner ware ist und wo sie verblieben ist. antwort und entschuldigung am 08.06. das das eine futeral nicht lieferbar ist und man bat mir ersatz in anderer grösse an. ich lehnte dankend ab und bat wiederum die schnur endlich an mich zu schicken. antwort am 08.06. das die ware sofort montag den 11.06 per express an mich versendet wird. nun ratet mal was diese woche nicht kam... genau die ware. nun konnte ich dank A&M verarsche nicht zum angeln da ich die schnur immer noch nicht habe. das ist nun schon die zweite bestellung wo A&M so etwas mit mir macht. eine dritte chance bekommen die nicht mehr! natürlich habe ich wieder mails geschrieben aber habe keine antwort bekommen bis jetzt. A&M zensur 5 von mir!
> zeitgleich mit der A&M bestellung habe ich in östereich zwei Rollen bestellt. beide waren am 24.05 da. eine davon war leicht defekt also rücksendung von mir. dort ging die rolle ca. eine woche zum hersteller. und diese woche war sie dann auch wieder bei mir. so sollte es sein. es war übrigens bei *fishernator.com.* die bekommen ne 1 von mir.


 

heute ist der 18.06.2012 und wieder ist nichts angekommen. nicht mal die mails werden mehr beantwortet#d. mal sehen wie es mit der sache weiter geht#c.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*KL Angelsport:

*Habe da jetzt zwei mal bestellt und bin eigentlich zufrieden.
Ein paar Sachen konnten allerdings nicht gleich geliefert werden ABER ich bekam ähnliche (teurere) Ware für den gleichen Preis angeboten.
Und eine Ware wurde auf meinen Wunsch schon früher verschickt. 
Der Preis der ware lag allerdings auch bei 380€.
Die Preise finde ich dort auch ziemlich ok. 

Wer bei manchen Sachen Zeit hat kann dort meiner Meinung nach sorgenfrei bestellen. Und sonst kann man einfach vorher nachfragen, ob etwas lieferbar ist oder eben nicht.
Geantwortet wird auch fix! Und es wurde sich gleich gemeldet wenn etwas nicht verfügbar ist.

Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine TOP adresse ist zur Zeit "der Norden angelt.de" von Sven Matthiesen, dort bekommt man ausgefallene Köder, die es sonst nirgends gibt. Schnelle Lieferung, freundlicher Kundenorientierter Kontakt. Und eine spitzen Beratung bekommt man auch, alle Sachen im Shop sind erst ausgiebig von ihm getestet worden! Habe ihn schon ein paarmal getroffen und schätzen gelernt. Er bietet auch Guiding in SH an.

Hoffe ich konnte euch helfen!

Gruß Cassi


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da ich diese Jahr meinen Bestand an Zander & Barsch Gummis aufstocken musste, habe ich mehrere Bestellungen bei CAMO Tackle getätigt.

Für mich mit Abstand der beste Shop wenn es um "Gummis" geht  Hatte da noch nie Probleme und die Jungs kenne Ihre Produkte !


----------



## Ercaneki (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.nordfishing77.at

mein hauptlieferant!
unglaublich schnell und sehr günstig (selbst portogebühr!)
der onlineshop könnte überarbeitet werden(mehr struktur)

aber alles in allem noch nie ein problem gehabt- TOP#6


----------



## Elbmann (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann FR33 da nur beipflichten. Habe Nachmittags um 16:00 bestellt, mit PayPal gezahlt und die Ware war am nächsten Vormittag da. 
Meistens schmeißen Sie immer noch nen Gummi zusätzlich mit rein.


----------



## iwurddiwat (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zitat von *iwurddiwat* 

 
_*schlechte erfahrung mit A&M Angelsport*:
habe am 18.05. geflochtene Schnur und zwei einzelfutterale bestellt. alles am lager vorrätig laut webseite - geld sofort überwiesen. am am 21.05 e-mail an mich das das geld da sei + der rechnung. am 22.05 e-mail an mich das ein futeral zur zeit nicht da ist(fand ich vorbildlich). ich habe geantwortet das es kein problem ist und habe sie gebeten mir die Schnur schicken da ich sie zum wochenende brauche. am 23.05 antwort kommt von A&M das sie die Schnur sofort an mich versenden. bis zum 08.06. kam nichts bei mir an :O(. ich e-mail an A&M was mit meiner ware ist und wo sie verblieben ist. antwort und entschuldigung am 08.06. das das eine futeral nicht lieferbar ist und man bat mir ersatz in anderer grösse an. ich lehnte dankend ab und bat wiederum die Schnur endlich an mich zu schicken. antwort am 08.06. das die ware sofort montag den 11.06 per express an mich versendet wird. nun ratet mal was diese woche nicht kam... genau die ware. nun konnte ich dank A&M verarsche nicht zum angeln da ich die Schnur immer noch nicht habe. das ist nun schon die zweite bestellung wo A&M so etwas mit mir macht. eine dritte chance bekommen die nicht mehr! natürlich habe ich wieder mails geschrieben aber habe keine antwort bekommen bis jetzt. A&M zensur 5 von mir!
zeitgleich mit der A&M bestellung habe ich in östereich zwei Rollen bestellt. beide waren am 24.05 da. eine davon war leicht defekt also rücksendung von mir. dort ging die Rolle ca. eine woche zum hersteller. und diese woche war sie dann auch wieder bei mir. so sollte es sein. es war übrigens bei *fishernator.com.* die bekommen ne 1 von mir._

heute ist der 18.06.2012 und wieder ist nichts angekommen. nicht mal die mails werden mehr beantwortet#d. mal sehen wie es mit der sache weiter geht#c. 

19.06.2012 *A&M* hat sich gemeldet und teilte mir mit das ein anderes einzelfutteral in gleicher größe welches ich am 11.06 als allternative ausgesucht hatte auch nicht lieferbar sei(im shop aber schon). 8 tage für so eine antwort. dann die frage ob ich einer teillieferung zustimmen würde, welche ich ja schon vor einen monat zustimmte. jetzt wollen sei mir die sachen das 5. mal zu mir schicken. ich glaub nicht daran. ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## EGGERHART (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Würdet ihr eigentlich sagen, dass man sich als erstes mal ausgiebig in einem Laden beraten sollte oder schon gleich auf die meist günstigeren Onlineshops ausweichen sollte? Ich hab da immer ein bisschen Angst etwas zu kaufen, wovon ich dann nicht wirklich weiß ob es sinnvoll war.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Egger

Meine persönliche Meinung nach bisher 15 offiziellen Jahren Angeln:

Es gibt gute Ladengeschäfte, die einen beraten und einem nicht die letzten Ladenhüter für überzogene Preise verkaufen wollen - aber das sind nicht viele!

Und genau haben es die Einsteiger oder Gelegenheitsangler schwer. Zu schnell wird vom Fachhändler was zusammen gestellt, was nicht passt. Sei es preislich oder eben von der Zusammenstellung ansich.

Inzwischen bekommt man dank des Internets so viele (fast zu viele) Informationen, an denen man sich orientieren kann. Gerade Foren sind dazu da, dass man sich über Gerät austauscht und so machner Tipp von Boardies hat einen anderen vom Fehlkauf verschont.

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe fast ausschließlich Ruten, Rollen und Kunstköder im Netz. Teils weil die nirgend wo anders gibt, woanders nicht nur 10-20€ mehr kosten sondern auch, weil ich als Käufer dank des Fernabsatzgesetzes den Kauf innerhalb von 14Tagen in Deutschland wiederrufen kann.

Letztes ist beim Händler um die Ecke meist ein russisch Roulette....(s. Ladenhüter angedreht bekommen, passt nicht und man will das umtauschen....)


----------



## Shadder30 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe vor 3 Jahren was bei angelfachversandde bestellt über ebay also der Service war klasse und die haben mir sogar noch ein Entschuldigung Paket reingepackt weil es länger gedauert hat.


----------



## teddy- (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Shadder30 schrieb:


> Habe vor 3 Jahren was bei angelfachversandde bestellt über ebay also der Service war klasse und die haben mir sogar noch ein Entschuldigung Paket reingepackt weil es länger gedauert hat.




hmm wieso entschuldigung kamm es erst diese woche an |kopfkrat|bigeyes

gruß


----------



## TheFisherking (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hatte bisher nur mit Händlern vor Ort Probleme. 
Im Netz bisher - bis auf Askari - nicht. 
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit:

- Angeldomäne
-Angeldiscount24
-Nordic Fishing 
-Michas Angelshop(eBay)

Sowohl Preise als auch Liefergeschwindigkeit bzw. Qualität 
der Ware sind klasse. 
Habe übrigens selbst mit o. g. A&S keine Probleme gehabt,
jedoch das gleiche Problem mit Askari. 
Vielleicht liegt es ja am verwendeten CRM / ERP Programm....?
(SA* ?)
-


----------



## Pikenoob (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht mit:
-tackle dealer
-Camo tackle

schlechte mit:

-mbfishing
-fishing4friends

Am besten kaufe ich immer noch bei meinem Händler um die Ecke. Schade, dass er nicht alles haben kann.


----------



## asddf (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hallo,

ich habe am 23.06 bei http://www.thebigfish.de/ auf rechnung bestellt, alles hat reibungslos geklappt, die geräte sind heute schon angekommen.

es gab kataloge von dam und cormoran (von den marken habe ich geräte und zubehör bestellt), dazu gab es noch einige flyer und ein ca 20 cm langes knicklicht in deutschlandfarben 

alles in allem bin ich sehr zufirden, vor allem mit der zügigen lieferung. 

daumen hoch für www.thebigfish.de

mfg


----------



## iwurddiwat (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



iwurddiwat schrieb:


> Zitat von *iwurddiwat*
> 
> 
> _*schlechte erfahrung mit A&M Angelsport*:_
> ...


 
so, habe dann letzte woche endlich eine schriftliche entschuldigung von *A&M* erhalten. und am freitag den 22.06. kam dann auch endlich mein paket und das sogar mit allen artikeln. und was soll ich sagen vier wobbler in verschiedenen größen waren auch mit dabei, ich denke mal als kleine wiedergutmachung. mal sehen ob ich damit nicht sogar den einen oder anderen fisch ans band bringe. nun hat die ganze sache doch noch ein pasabeles ende gefunden.


----------



## teddy- (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ende gut alles gut #6



ist ja nicht schön was da passiert ist ich muß sagen das ich noch nie probleme mit am angelsport hatte 

viel glück mit dem wobblern 


gruß stephan


----------



## wrdaniel (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gute Erfahrungen mit Askari, Schirmer und Gerlinger.

Bei Gerlinger auch eine Garantieabwicklung (Rute) die schnell und ohne Kosten für mich über die Bühne ging. Sehr gut!


----------



## Pfiffikuss (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Folgende Onlineshops kann ich bisher bedenkenlos empfehlen...

*Nordfishing77
*Köderwahnsinn
*Tackle-Dealer
*Spinner&Co
*IloveHardbaits
*Wir-haben-billiger.de

gruß peter


----------



## Cat135 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Meinung zu Askari ist geteilt.

Nicht schön finde ich, dass man nicht auf Rechnung kaufen kann #c Vieles ist günstig, aber einiges auch richtiger Müll: Sbiros, die beim zweiten mal auswerfen brechen (Mittlerweile gibts wohl Ersatzteile dafür - fragt man sich, was da soll). Aalglocken, die sich verabschieden... Die Auswahl ist sehr groß aber man bekommt längst nicht alles. Gerade zu letzterem (Aalglocke) hier gibts zB nur Tinneff.

Zwar kamen die letzen beiden Lieferungen pünktlich bei mir an, ich habe aber auch schonmal 11 Monate (!!!) auf einen Umtauschartikel gewartet. Echter Rekord #q

Teste gerade MB-Fishing und werde berichten :g


----------



## vermesser (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Pro fishing...genial schnell. Montag bestellt, gestern da :vik: ! Noch schneller geht nicht!


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe schon öfters bei der Gummiconnection bestellt.
Kleiner aber feiner Laden. Kann ich sehr empfehlen.  
Ein Spinner konnte nicht mitgeliefert werden und wird kostenfrei nachgeliefert. (Ist ja eigentlich selbstverständlich) 
Bei einem anderen Schuppen sollte mir der Betrag für nicht lagernde Ware für den nächsten Einkauf gutgeschrieben werden |krach:



vermesser schrieb:


> Pro fishing...genial schnell. Montag bestellt, gestern da :vik: ! Noch schneller geht nicht!



Doch ich hier #h Habe den Laden direkt um die Ecke :q


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger: :m
Boddenangler: :m

AS-Angelwelt:#q

Warum: Ich hatte Kleinkram bestellt, unter anderem eine Pose und 3 Heringspaternoster mit kleinen Haken.

Es wurden "normale" Heringspaternoster geliefert und die Pose war kaputt.

Nach Reklamation versicherte man mir, man würde mir die richtigen Artikel zuschicken. Es folgte ein Päckchen mit 2 Posen, aber keine Heringspaternoster. Zwischenzeitlich brauchte ich die auch gar nicht mehr, Heringssaison vorbei.

Ich bot an, die Paternoster zurückzuschicken, man würde mir das gutschreiben und auch das Porto erstatten. IST IMMER NOCH NICHT PASSIERT! Geht nur um 4 Euro, aber prinzipiell finde ich das schwach.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass mich das Hin- und Hergeschreibe und Zur-Post-Gerenne nervt wie SAU!

Jemand bessere Erfahrungen??


----------



## Slick (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hatte 40 Stück Balzer Rohacell Posen bestellt gehabt bei AS-Angelwelt und alles ohne Probleme erhalten.

Grüße


----------



## John Carp(enter) (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

pro-fishing
Angel-Domaene

Beide immer korrekt und vor allem super schnell beim Versand. Hab noch nie länger als 2 Werktage auf die Lieferungen warten müssen. Sehr zufrieden.
Und im Rahmen eines Bewertungssystem über die Zufriedenheit bei angel-domaene auch einen Gutschein über 5€ bekommen. Nicht viel, aber mehr als gar nüscht


----------



## vermesser (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

meerforellenblinker.de Montag mittag bestellt, gestern mittag angekommen. Ein Artikel nicht lieferbar, Geld mit dabei.

Schneller und besser geht fast nicht mehr!!!


----------



## ayron (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schon ne weile her aber nicht eingetragen, glaub ich|kopfkrat

americantackleshop.....alles ganz normal geklappt!
Ein Artikel war ausverkauft ( geld lag im Paket)....nur verpacken muss er nochwas üben:q, da hatte die Post nochmal anständig nachgetaped:q


----------



## flx1337 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab vor ner Woche bei Uli-Beyers shop bestellt. Die woche kommt zustande, da ich ihnen nicht direkt auf eine email geantwortet habe, inder sie mir ein ersatzprodukt geben wollten für eins, das nichtmehr auf lager war. Naja bin sehr zufrieden, alles angekommen, alles top-ware - der mann hat wirklich ahnung!
Rundum zufrieden
Uli-beyer.de !


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei M&R eine Spinnrute bestellt. Rute kaputt gegangen, kurze Email an den Laden und sie wurde sofort von GLS wieder abgeholt. Toller Service!


----------



## hsts180 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

hat jemand erfahrungen mit zesox.de ??


----------



## Bergdoktor (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Erfahrung mit mp-direct.de:

Gestern Mittag bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt und heute klingelt schon der DPD-Fahrer. Kann ich also nur empfehlen! #6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe letzte woche wieder einiges an Wobbler bestellt mein www.Raubfischfreund.de . War wie immer alles top und vorallem schneller Versand. Im Moment hat der Shop auch recht gute Luckycraft Hardbaits im Angebot. Immer gerne wieder


----------



## MMK308 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.marcodo.de

Super Shop, gute Preise.

Wer auf Bundeswehrkleidung steht für angeln : http://www.militaerplanet.de/


----------



## ayron (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Beim angeln benutzt ich nur die Kampfstiefel 2000 den rest halte  ich für überflüssig:q


Wie immer gute Erfahrung mit www.raubfischspezialist.com gemacht|wavey:


----------



## bertman (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hsts180 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand erfahrungen mit zesox.de ??



Hab mir da ne Rute bestellt! Alles top gelaufen! Kundenservice ist wirklich gut. Bei mir waren Probleme mit DHL aufgetreten und die Jungs haben sich sofort gekümmert. Dann kam die Rute auch endlich 

Gruss Robert


----------



## vermesser (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich bin erneut im positiven Sinne sprachlos über meerforellenblinker.de ! Sonntag nacht bestellt, Dienstag früh alles da! Also quasi wieder innerhalb eines Tages #6 !


----------



## hsts180 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



bertman schrieb:


> Hab mir da ne Rute bestellt! Alles top gelaufen! Kundenservice ist wirklich gut. Bei mir waren Probleme mit DHL aufgetreten und die Jungs haben sich sofort gekümmert. Dann kam die Rute auch endlich
> 
> Gruss Robert




So habe gestern abend eine Rolle mit schnur bestellt. Mal gucken was passiert.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo, hier auch mein Bericht von einer internationalen Order: "www.tackelwarehouse.com", jede Menge Kukös aller Art zu guten Preisen am MI Abend bestellt, heute Morgen war alles da, einwandfrei! Von Kalifornien nach hier in einer Woche- da will ich mal nicht meckern- im Gegenteil, bin natürlich voll des Lobes!


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Spüinnerundco. Montagabend  bestellt. Mittwoch waren die Klotten vollständig da #6


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe kürzlich bei Angel-Domäne, Buchelt Brothers, Wiwa-Fishing und Angelgeräte Bode bestellt. 

Die Lieferungen erfolgten jeweils schnell und vollständig. 
Bei der Angel-Domäne einmal sogar binnen 24Std. 

So macht online einkaufen Spaß!


----------



## hsts180 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hsts180 schrieb:


> So habe gestern abend eine Rolle mit schnur bestellt. Mal gucken was passiert.



So alles gut geklappt. am 17. bestell und am 19. geliefert.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

wens um pointer von luckcraft geht ,die nr 1 im preis

http://support.buchelt-brothers.de/...cky-craft-pointer-100-sp-chartreuse-shad.html

bis jetzt hab ich noch nirgends billiger gesehn.

sonstige shops in sachen karpfenangeln


www.zadobaits.de

www.*successful*-baits.de

www.pennybaits.de


bis heute hatte ich noch nie probleme,zwecks versandt,defeckte teile u.s.w.


ruten,rollen ,liege u.s.w wird bei meinem händler des vertauen gekauft


----------



## Jens08/15 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe in den letzten Monaten mehrfach bei Askari und Angeldomäne bestellt und hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme. Bei beiden Shops war alles vollständig und nichts kaputt.

Die Lieferung von Angeldomäne geht immer recht zügig wie ich finde.#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

leider sind die genanten shops nicht gerade billig,wen ich mal vergleiche mit anderen shops


----------



## kleinerStichling (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

_Eben im am-angelsport Thread im Karpfenunterforum geschrieben aber da sich meine Erfahrungen um allgemeine Erfahrungen mit dem Shop handeln, kopiere ich es nochmal hierher!_

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch schon das ein oder andere Mal bei am-Angelsport bestellt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass man bei den dortigen Sonderangeboten anscheinend B-Ware oder ähnliche Ladenhüter erhält.
Jedes Mal musste ist diese High-End "Schnäppchenruten" wegen krummen Blanks, lockeren Ringen oder Ringeinlagen und schleifenden Rollenhaltern zurückschicken dass ich mittlerweile auf die dort tlw. echt verlockenden Sonderangebote mittlerweilse dankend verzichte!
Das kuriose ist dann dass einem bei der Reklamation erzählt wird das dies die letzte Rute gewesen sei und man deswegen kein Austausch vornehmen könne und ein paar Tage später nachdem zurückschicken taucht dann dieses Rutenmodell wieder unter Ihrem Ebay-Account auf (wahrscheinlich solange bis so ein armer Tropf den Mist behält) #d

Der Austausch bzw. die Geldrückerstattung ging jedoch meist recht problemlos über die Bühne und bei den Artikeln zu gängigen/vergleichbaren Marktpreisen gab es auch nie etwas zu bemängeln.

Gruß kleinerStichling |wavey:


----------



## NR.9 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auch ich habe mal wieder ins Klo gegriffen.
Mein Klo heisst Bait-Syndicate und was da so kommt wenn man bestellt könnt ihr hier nachlesen - wär mir nun zu anstrengend nochmal zu schildern.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246708


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"carphuntersproshop" auf ebay- alles okay hier! 
"Nippon- lures.de"- alles bestens, jede Menge auch neue und innovative Köder hat der parat, muss man schon sagen...


----------



## teddy- (4. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

der-norden-angelt.de   sehr gut und schnell 

gruß stephan


----------



## vitalMarcel (13. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angldomaene alles einwandfrei

angel-discount24, unfreundlich, unverschaemt, hochnäßig, denen geht es anscheinend zu gut.


----------



## petri28 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal etwas Positives. Gestern (9:00) bei WIWA-Fishing Zelt bestellt - heute (12:00) geliefert. Einfach klasse#6#6


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne is top. Freitag bestellt, heute morgen da #6 ! Jederzeit wieder...


----------



## Backfire (20. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

KL Angelsport hat 2 bestellte Rollen superschnell geliefert. 
Eine der Rollen ist leider defekt. Bei einem Anruf riet man mir eine email zu schreiben, leider ist diese seit Mitte letzter Woche unbeantwortet. Schade, ich möchte die Rolle doch schnell umgetauscht haben, da ich damit Angeln will.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eben ist wieder nen Paket von WWW.raubfischfreund.de angekommen. Wie immer alles top schneller Versand und Kundenfreundliche Preise.


----------



## teddy- (20. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Angeldomäne is top. Freitag bestellt, heute morgen da #6 ! Jederzeit wieder...




aha konntest dich doch nicht zurückhalten vom nichtkauf :q

bei mir ging es bei angeldomäne ebensoschnell verpackung könnte etwas besser sein

gruß stephan


----------



## Flussmonster (20. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.nordfishing77.at - Habe mir dort die Shimano Stradic 2500FJ bestellt, alles super, 3 Tage zwischen Bestellung und erhalt der Ware, dafür dass das Paket aus Österreich kommt, spitze !


----------



## Schn1cks (21. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich bin warte jetzt schon seit dem 12.8. auf meine Bestellung von Angelplatz.de!

Am 12.8 wurde direkt per Kreditkarte bezahlt... Bisher habe ich eine Email geschickt und 2x versucht anzurufen... Ohne Erfolg!

Find ich wirklich nicht gut...




Edit: Hat sich soeben geklärt... die können ja doch ans Telefon gehen


----------



## Harrie (21. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bode,kann ich nur weiterempfehlen,mittags bestellt und am anderen Tag war alles da.Top #6


----------



## Harrie (24. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern Mittag mal wieder bei dehn Brüdern Bode bestellt.

24 Std später alles da,und Top i.O. !

Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.#6#6


----------



## teddy- (24. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angeln&freizeit (www.anglerfreizeit.de) bei ebay sind schnell gut und günstig zwei mal bestellt bis jetzt 

verschickt wird mit gls 

mit pay pal bezahlt 3 tage später ist es da

gruß stephan


----------



## rogumatt (24. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger.de - Immer schnell und problemlos
ebay: goodfish24 - Schnell, aber Versandkosten zu hoch
ebay: ulli-dulli - Super schnell und günstig
ebay: anglereinkaufwest - Super schnell und günstig.

Askari - Nicht wieder. U.a. mehrmals defekte Ware.
Höherer Kaufpreis Rute (+10 EUR) berechnet, als online im Angebot. Das nur, weil ich die Bestellung auf dem Rücksendezettel Reklamation angegeben habe anstatt online zu bestellen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal eine Frage meinerseits. Kennt jemand den Shop Waveinn.com  Die haben ein paar speziellere Köder die ich sonst nur im Ausland gefunden habe.
Trotz Vertrieb in Deutschland ist der Firmensitz in Spanien, macht mich etwas skeptisch. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bestllung am- angelsport: Alles bestens, zwei Rollen, eine Rute, die Daiwa R Nessa in Bestzustand nach angemessener Zeit erhalten-  wird morgen in aller frühe direkt getestet^^


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

habe gerade ne bestellung im m&r tackleshop am laufen.

die verfügbarkeitshinweise im shop sind schon mal fürs klo.

um mir das mitzuteilen sind auch 2 tage vergangen.....


----------



## iltis05 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja M&R ist gerade in einen neuen Laden umgezogen,ich war am Donnerstag mal dort.Die sind noch nicht ganz fertig.
Da kann es schon mal sein das was nicht Hundertprozentig stimmt.Meine Rute dich wollte war mit 0 in bestand online,angerufen und nachgefragt,und im Shop standen 3stück.
Das vielleicht zur Erklärung.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## Bodensee89 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

noch ist das ja alles nicht schlimm....sollte keine hetzjagd oder sowas werden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

M&R hat das auch ganz klar auf der HP und bei FB angekündigt und sich im Vorfeld schon dafür entschuldigt!!
Und jeder weiß was ein Umzug bedeutet - bei einem Geschäft incl. Lager ist es nochmal soviel Stress...


----------



## Bodensee89 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

naja, laut HP ist das ganze durch und bei FB bin ich nicht.
auch wenn da viele leute sind muss man das nicht als selbstverständlich ansehen.



heute hab ich die bestellung storniert weil auch das alternativprodukt nicht lieferbar ist. 
wenigstens das geld kam ne halbe stunde später wieder zurück, also alles gut. 
der laden bekommt aber aufjedenfall bei bedarf ne 2. chance. 



gestern hab ich noch was anderes beim wilkerling bestellt, da ist es jetzt das gleiche spiel mit dem unterschied das mir bereits heute mit der entsprechenden mitteilung ein storno angeboten wurde. 
hab ich angenommen und beide sachen bei ebay bstellt......


----------



## ayron (29. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern Nachmittag wieder mal bei http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/ bestellt. Trotz einer angegebenen Versandzeit von 2 Tagen ging das Paket heute schon raus|rolleyes

Hab die günstigere Variante über Hermes gewählt ( DHL war auch möglich) hoffe die trödeln nicht allzu sehr

Man freu ich mich auf meine neuen Spielzeuge|jump:


----------



## Kral777 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Verfügbarkeitsprobleme bei M&R kann ich bestätigen. In der ersten Mail wird gesagt alles bis auf ein Artikel ist vorrätig.Den Artikel hab ich dann storniert, Geld wurde auch sofort zurück überwiesen. Dann bekam ich eine neue Email am 24.8.2012, das die Atts nun bestellt seien und man mit dem Wareneingan am 24.8.2012 rechnet. Seit dem nichts neues, gestern mal ne Mail gesendet, bisjetzt noch keine Antwort.


----------



## aj72 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
letzte Woche bei A&M Angelsport bestellt, Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb von 5 Tagen und ein kleines Geschenk war auch noch dabei, sehr Empfehlenswert. 
Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt bei Angelplatz.de verschiedene Artikel geordert und obwohl alle sofort verfügbar waren ist nach 9 Tagen noch kein Versand erfolgt. Habe heute mal nachgefragt obs denn noch wird. Der Laden ist wirklich nicht der Schnellste!!

Grüße Andre


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (30. August 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Andre,

zu Angelplatz.de gibt es ein eigens Thema. Ich habe dort gerade meine erfahrungen mit diesem Online Shop gepostet. Ich warte mittlerweile schon seit dem 05.08.12 auf meine Ware und die können mir nicht mit sicherheit sagen ob die Ware überhaupt bei dennen am Lager angekommen ist.

Schon recht merkwürdig das Ganze |kopfkrat

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## ayron (1. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



ayron schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag wieder mal bei http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/ bestellt. Trotz einer angegebenen Versandzeit von 2 Tagen ging das Paket heute schon raus|rolleyes
> 
> Hab die günstigere Variante über Hermes gewählt ( DHL war auch möglich) hoffe die trödeln nicht allzu sehr
> 
> Man freu ich mich auf meine neuen Spielzeuge|jump:


Gestern angekommen und wie immer mehr als zufrieden#h

Top Shop


----------



## EICHERSEE-BARSCH (1. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.crankheadz.de 
Sch****
Paket kommt nach 6 monaten (wenn überhaupt)
dazu noch extrem überteuert...
Gruß Alexander


----------



## Elfchen_19 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

SCHIRMER hat sich selbst übertroffen - ich hatte vorgestern um 12:18 Uhr einige Kleinigkeiten für etwa 65 Euro bestellt - gestern morgen um halb zehn klingte der Postbote und brachte mir das Päckchen schon zur weiteren Verwendung - vielen herzlichen Dank :m:m:m:m.


----------



## vermesser (5. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Stollenwerk...vorgestern bestellt, gestern da! Der Laden ist echt zu empfehlen...wenn auch manchmal wenige Cent teurer.


----------



## vermesser (6. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Germantackle.de...Lieferung innerhalb eines Tages #6 ! Komplett.

Brandungsangelshop.de...nicht ganz so fix, weil Zahlung nur per Überweisung und nicht ganz so komplett, weil nicht alles lieferbar! Aber immernoch schnell, Geld für nicht lieferbare Artikel im Paket! Ebenfalls gern wieder #6 !


----------



## rogumatt (6. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.uglyducklingwobbler.de

Sehr schnelle Lieferung - Dienstag bestellt --> Donnerstag da.

Schnelle Reaktion auf Nachrichten per Kontaktaufnahme-Formular und Anfragen per Mail.


----------



## Tinca52 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
       gerlinger.de , angelplatz.de,am-angelsport.de
       Absolut zu empfehlen.
                                      Tinca 50   #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab heute zum ersten Mal bei Zesox bestellt(auf Rechnung).
Mal sehen wie schnell die sind.
:m


----------



## hsts180 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab heute zum ersten Mal bei Zesox bestellt(auf Rechnung).
> Mal sehen wie schnell die sind.
> :m




Top Laden.  Bei mir hat es ca zwei Tage gedauert


----------



## Rosi (8. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin zu euch, ich hätte auch noch einen vom Service her sehr empfehlenswerten Shop. Schnelle Lieferung, einwandfreie Ware, bei Rückfragen fixe Antwort und Kulanz ohne Ende. N.M. hat mir sogar 1,45€ zurück überwiesen. Obwohl ich ihm gemailt hatte, das es nicht sein muß. Mit dem Hinweis: Ordnung muß sein. Auf meinem Kontoauszug. |bigeyes Und einem zusätzlichen Blinker!!

Gerne bedanke ich mich dafür mit einer Empfehlung Im Anglerboard.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab heute zum ersten Mal bei Zesox bestellt(auf Rechnung).
> Mal sehen wie schnell die sind.
> :m





hsts180 schrieb:


> Top Laden.  Bei mir hat es ca zwei Tage gedauert




So schnell geht es leider nicht.
Habe gerade mit einem sehr netten Mitarbeiter dort telefoniert und die Rute war (wegen der Werbung hier im AB?) sofort vergriffen.#t
Positiv zu bemerken übrigens die kostenlose (0800er) Telefonnummer.
Die Rute ist nachbestellt und soll noch vor dem WE bei mir sein, wurde mir versprochen.
Soweit OK.

Mal gucken wie es weitergeht.:m

#h


----------



## vermesser (12. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, ich auch mal wieder.

Sp-Fishingtackle: Das erste Mal bestellt und hundertpro zufrieden. Ruten gut verpackt, schnelle Lieferung! Günstiger Preis. Einziges Manko ist, daß eine Zahlung per Paypal nicht möglich ist.

BAC-Angelshop: Wieder mal bestellt und das erste Mal ging was schief...es kam das Frontbremsmodell statt des Heckbremsmodells. Aber nach einem sehr freundlichen Kontakt per Mail kamen die richtigen Rollen innerhalb von zwei Tagen, obwohl die falschen noch nicht zurück sind. Super zufrieden, nix zu mecken.

Angelshop Weimar (Profiblinker-Händler): Nie wieder. Wieder lange Lieferzeit von über einer Woche trotz Paypal, an die falsche Adresse geliefert trotz richtiger Bestätigung, 6,90 Nachsendegebühr...keine Reaktion auf zweimaligen Kontakt per Mail, ans Telefon geht auch keiner...Paypal Käuferschutz wird beantragt.


----------



## vermesser (12. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ach ja, und noch der Raubfischspezialist: Wie immer schnell, gut und günstig. Nix zu meckern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal gucken wie es weitergeht.:m
> 
> #h



Die Rute kam heute an und somit waren die absolut im Rahmen.#6

Sie hat mir aber nicht zugesagt und deshalb per mail um Retourenschein gebeten. 
Der kam auch umgehend und nun geht die Rute zurück.

Alles also schnellstmöglich.

Fazit: Empfehlenswerter Laden der Zesox.#6


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nachdem ich eigentlich meist in den Stammshops oder der Bucht einkaufe habe ich mal ne erste Bestellung bei Bode getätigt. 
- Preise, Lieferzeit usw. vollkommen in Ordnung (auch wenn DPD etwas auf sich warten ließ, aber das ist kein Verschulden des Händlers).
- Reklamationsannahme war auch in Ordnung, Rücksendung der Ware durch DPD auch ok. 

Nur seitdem herschte leider Stillschweigen seitens Bode (Ware war bereits ca. 1,5 Wochen dort eingetroffen). Auf eMail Anfrage erst beim 2ten Versuch ne Antwort bekommen das die Ersatzware versendet wird. (Mal schauen wann das Paket ankommt).

Und genau das ist der Punkt wo sich ein Händler in meinen Augen unnötigerweise selbst "schlecht" macht und für mich uninteressant wird. Die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden ist nun mal das Wichtigste und wenn diese nicht stimmt, war's das. Eine einfache Mail das die Ware eingetroffen ist und geprüft wird würde reichen. Wenn jedoch erst auf Nachfragen reagiert wird (man dem Händler also "nachrennen" muss) ist dies für mich das KO Kriterium.

Fazit: 
Bestellung, Versand, Reklamationsannahme OK
Reklamationsbearbeitung und Kundenkommunikation sollte verbessert werden
Würde ich wieder bestellen? Eher weniger, aber vielleicht war es ne Ausnahme


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Für mich als Gummi-Getier-Angler der ersten Stunde gehört CAMO-Tackle ganz oben auf die Liste. Bin seit ca. 6 Jahren Stammkunde (früher waren die noch unter AS-Tackle bekannt) und seit dem machen die nen guten Job.

Gibt immer was zum Testen bei der Bestellung und die Ware kommt meist 1-2Tage nach bestellen an (ohne Express). Vorallem die Auswahl ist der Hammer....


----------



## der schnelle (13. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe am 19.8. bei Fishbig.de 3 Wobbler bestellt.Bis heute noch nichts.Keine Antwort auf E-mails und am Telefon nur Anrufbeantworter.Habe aber paypal bezahlt.Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## benihana (17. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey,
Wie lange dauert denn in der Regel so der Versand bei den online Händlern. 
Habe am 11.9 bei der gummitanke bestellt und sofort morgens früh per paypal bezahlt. Bis heute noch kein Eingang zu verzeichnen. In der Zwischenzeit noch zwei weitere Dinge bestellt (Amazon und von privat), beides längst da. 
So machen online Bestellungen keinen Spaß...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@benihana: Und wie schon so oft: einfach mal anrufen oder eine Mail schreiben und höflich nachfragen. Bringt in der Regel mehr als in einem Forum einen Beitrag zu verfassen...

@Keine Ahnung: schick mir bitte mal eine PN mit dem Vorgang, der Sendungsnummer und der Auftragsnummer... Ich kümmer mich drum und hake mal nach was da los ist bzw. war.


----------



## benihana (18. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @benihana: Und wie schon so oft: einfach mal anrufen oder eine Mail schreiben und höflich nachfragen. Bringt in der Regel mehr als in einem Forum einen Beitrag zu schreiben.



Danke für den Tipp, da bin ich aber auch schon selber drauf gekommen. 
Das Thema hier ist Erfahrungen mit onlineshops, daher schreibe ich auch dazu etwas ins Forum. Ist ja genau zu diesem Zwecke ins leben gerufen worden....


----------



## lighty09 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bisher 2x bei gerlinger bestellt. Sonntags Bestellung, online Überweisung, Email an gerlinger Zahlung online erfolgt, mittwochs Bestellung da. #h


----------



## Bodensee89 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hatte neulich meine erste bestellung beim neptunmaster und es ist alles super gelaufen.




wie gewohnt super ist auch eine erneute bestellung bei succesful baits gelaufen. 
war aber nur zubehör und keine köder.
da die jetzt auch pay pal anbieten gehts da jetzt noch schneller


----------



## bobbl (20. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe Montag Abends bei diesem Ebayseller                                          http://myworld.ebay.de/fishing-life/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
eine DAM Liege bestellt. 
Nirgends konnte ich die Liege günstiger finden! - Erstes Pluspunkt
Bezahlung per PayPal möglich! - Zweiter Pluspunkt

Da ich die Liege für denn kommenden Samstag Abend für ein Nachtangeln haben wollte, bat ich den Verkäufer sie möglichst schnell loszuschicken. In der Artikelbeschreibung stand unter Lieferzeit "Voraussichtlich innerhalb von  3-4 Werktagen nach Zahlungseingang", daher war ich nicht besonders optimistisch die Liege rechtzeitig zu erhalten.
Umso überraschter war ich, als sie schon gestern Abend ankam!

Fazit: Top Service + guter Preis = Super Shop, sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Carp242 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.angelshop-im-net.de/
Telefonisch am späten Nachmittag immer zu erreichen.
Top Beratung im Bereich Meeresfischen und Rutenbau.
Material absolut Großfischtauglich. Er verkauft nur das, was er auch selber in Norwegen testet. Note 1++++


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nachdem ich eigentlich meist in den Stammshops oder der Bucht einkaufe habe ich mal ne erste Bestellung bei Bode getätigt.
> - Preise, Lieferzeit usw. vollkommen in Ordnung (auch wenn DPD etwas auf sich warten ließ, aber das ist kein Verschulden des Händlers).
> - Reklamationsannahme war auch in Ordnung, Rücksendung der Ware durch DPD auch ok.
> 
> ...



Und immer noch nix Neues. Also definitiv gestorben für mich.

Kurz die Eckdaten:
28.08. - Rücksendung
29.08. - Eintreffen bei Bode 
10.09. - Nach zweimaligem Anschreiben Benachrichtigung das Ware versendet
21.09. - weder Ware noch Antwort auf erneutes Nachfragen erhalten

Für mich ein absolutes NoGo und somit als Händler für mich gestorben #d
Es darf gerne mal etwas länger dauern, aber dann sollte man es mit dem Kunden kommunizieren.


----------



## vermesser (26. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Boddenangler: Wie immer top, gestern bestellt, heute da. Auf Mailnachfrage bezüglich Änderung schnell per Mail und Telefon reagiert...TOP.

BAC-Shop: Ebenfalls wieder 100 Prozent...gestern bestellt, heute da, auf Nachfrage ganz fix reagiert...alles super.

Meerforellenblinker.de: Diesmal "nur" 99 Prozent...ein Blinker hatte das falsche Gewicht (stand aber auch auf der Packung falsch). Wird unkompliziert per Post getauscht...nix zu meckern.


----------



## benihana (26. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gummitanke:
Hatte vor ein paar Tagen schonmal was reingeschrieben.
Am 11.9 bestellt und sofort bezahlt. Am 18.9 dann mal nachgefragt warum es so lang dauert, 
Am 19.9 haben sie sich dann entschuldigt und gemeint es geht morgen (20.9) raus. 
Am 24.9 nochmal nachgefragt, es hieß es sollte kommen, spätestens morgen oder übermorgen...
Lange rede, kurzer Sinn: ärgerlich, werde dort definitiv nichts mehr bestellen.


----------



## j0nas4tw (27. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hatte schon öfters das es an der Kommunikation gescheitert ist. Man ärgert sich weil das was man gerne hätte einfach nicht mitgeschickt wurde, was nicht das schlimmste wäre wenn man darüber informiert worden wäre.
Das ist aber bei den riesigen Produktpalette in den Onlineshops auch kein Wunder. Bei 10-500 Bestellungen am Tag. 
Naja man ärgert sich und bestellt trotzdem wieder! 

Grüße!


----------



## paule79 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,
wer kennt Angelköderfachversand.de?
Wie lange dauert der Versand,denn ich möchte da heute was bestellen was ich am Donnerstag brauche.

Telefonisch ist dort zur Zeit keiner zu erreichen.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.
Ci@o


----------



## Hecht78 (18. Oktober 2012)

*fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*

Hallo Leute,

es gab bereits ein Thema das sich mit dem Onlineshop fishbig.de auseinandergesetzt hat.

Leider finde ich diesen nicht mehr evlt. wurde er gelöscht.

Ich warne euch ausdrücklich vor!
In diesem Laden erhaltet Ihr keine Ware und euer Geld seht Ihr auch nicht wieder!!!
Telefonisch keiner erreichbar auf e-mail wird nicht reagiert.

Finger weg!

Ich hoffe das ich dadurch viele User erreiche und es Ihnen nicht wie mir und sehr vielen anderen Kunden ergeht.

Euer

Hecht78


----------



## cafabu (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*

moinsen,
schein vielfach so zu sein. Tante Google: "fishbig Betrug" ergibt etliche Ergebnisse.
Carsten


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*



Hecht78 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es gab bereits ein Thema das sich mit dem Onlineshop fishbig.de auseinandergesetzt hat.
> 
> ...



da isser doch der Shop!

http://www.fishbig.de/


----------



## sven123 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*

Viele nette Sachen hat er ja.
Warum kann man so einen nicht sperren?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*

Kannst sie ja zumindest bei WOT bewerten, das warnt schon einige.


----------



## Hecht78 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*

Der Laden ist nach wie vor online das ist klar.... ich finde das Thema hier im Forum nicht mehr


----------



## labralehn (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*

Im AB gibts folgende Beiträge dazu:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3710652&postcount=575
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3626553&postcount=471
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3443639&postcount=432


----------



## Hecht78 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dann wird der Beitrag den ich meinte gelöscht worden sein, in diesem ging es nur um diesen Betrügerladen und ein Member hat auch Anzeige erstattet wurde aber eingestellt weil die Öffentlichkeit kein Interesse hat.
Glaubt zumindest der Staatsanwalt.
Also wenn hier bereits mehrere Leute Anzeige erstattet haben wundert mich das schon das angeblich die Öffentlichkeit kein Interesse hat.
Hier würde nur Privatklage möglich sein was doch einiges an Kosten sind vorallem wenn man keinen Rechtsschutz hat.

Ich werde Montag Anzeige erstatten auch wenn diese eingestellt wird.
Der Staat müsste doch da mal wach werden und sagen hey 
jetzt laufen immer mehr Anzeigen auf jetzt müssen wir mal was machen.


----------



## labralehn (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich zahle bei OnlineShops nur per PayPal, da habe ich Käuferschutz. Liefert mir der Shop die Ware nicht, wird der Käuferschutz in Anspruch genommen.
Dann habe ich entweder in kurzer Zeit doch noch die Ware oder mein Geld zurück.
Musste bisher nur erst 2 Mal in Anspruch genommen werden.
Hat aber bestens funktioniert.


----------



## LOCHI (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sers, kann mir jemand was zur Lieferzeit bei ilovehardbait sagen? Wie lange kann es ca. dauern?


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Sers, kann mir jemand was zur Lieferzeit bei ilovehardbait sagen? Wie lange kann es ca. dauern?



Die versenden meistens am selben Tag. Bei mir hat es immer 5-14 Tage gedauert bis die LC`s da waren. Liegt dann aber am Zoll


----------



## stollzock3 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gibt´s irgendwo ne schwarze/rote Liste?


----------



## 2Fast2Real (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



stollzock3 schrieb:


> Gibt´s irgendwo ne schwarze/rote Liste?





Gute Idee


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die aktuellste Liste ist immer noch Google, vor jedem Kauf einmal kurz 
den Shopnamen gesucht und man kann schon eine Menge heraus finden.


----------



## stollzock3 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie gehen wir es an? Kann demnächst meine Erfahrungen beisteuern da gerade zwei Bestellungen laufen. Um die Objektivität zu gewährleisten wäre eine Statistik hilfreich - oder?


----------



## Tinca52 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
gerlinger.de super gut!
am-angelsport.de gut
angelplatz.de gut
scissortailsports-tulsaseven - USA gut
angel-ussat.de ???
                                  Gruß Tinca52#h


----------



## Bodensee89 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

lassen wir den thread einfach so wie er ist. 


auf so ne schwarze liste stürzen sich nur die abmahnanwälte.


----------



## stollzock3 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gebe Dir Recht und will keinen Ärger provozieren. Denke allerdings darüber nach so etwas in eigener Verantwortung zu starten.
Abgesehen davon stehe ich bei dem Thema eh ganz weit in der Grätsche.
Einerseits spricht der Preisvorteil für den Online Handel, andererseits ist mir klar das der Einzelhändler mit Ladenlokal anders kalkulieren muss. Es wäre schade wenn die verschwinden würden. Persönliche Beratung, direkter Zugriff und der Klönschnack blieben auf der Strecke.
Mein Fazit - wenn ich' s mir leisten kann gehe ich zum örtlichen Händler und zahl auch gerne den EU mehr.


----------



## Rotauge (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



stollzock3 schrieb:


> Gebe Dir Recht und will keinen Ärger provozieren. Denke allerdings darüber nach so etwas in eigener Verantwortung zu starten.
> Abgesehen davon stehe ich bei dem Thema eh ganz weit in der Grätsche.
> Einerseits spricht der Preisvorteil für den Online Handel, andererseits ist mir klar das der Einzelhändler mit Ladenlokal anders kalkulieren muss. Es wäre schade wenn die verschwinden würden. Persönliche Beratung, direkter Zugriff und der Klönschnack blieben auf der Strecke.
> Mein Fazit - wenn ich' s mir leisten kann gehe ich zum örtlichen Händler und zahl auch gerne den EU mehr.




Die meisten Online-Händler haben auch ein Ladengeschäft. Und oft sind es eben dieselben die die Preise drücken.


----------



## stollzock3 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> lassen wir den thread einfach so wie er ist.
> 
> 
> auf so ne schwarze liste stürzen sich nur die abmahnanwälte.



Die erste Lieferung meiner Online Bestellungen ist eingegangen und ich bin angenehm überrascht. Ich hatte mir bei eBay / fjord- fish ein Filetiermesser der Marke Herbertz sowie einige Kleinteile bestellt. Der Händler war nicht nur schnell in der Beantwortung meiner Fragen, sondern auch bei der perfekten Lieferung. Darüber hinaus hat er mir kulanter Weise einen längeren Zeitraum für eine Sammelbestellung eingeräumt. 
Das ist keineswegs selbstverständlich, wie ich bei einigen Shops erleben musste. Nicht nur das sie hinter dem Geld her sind wie der Teufel hinter der lieben Seele, sie lassen auch noch die gebotene Höflichkeit vermissen. So erreicht man bestimmt keine Kundenbindung. 
Da ich an dieser Stelle niemanden anprangern möchte werde ich noch unter meinem Namen eine Tabelle/Statistik veröffentlichen für die ich die volle Verantwortung übernehme.
Die Firma fjord-fish kann ich nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung jedenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Nic Bergheim

P.S.: Nein, ich bekomme keine Prozente für diesen Beitrag.
Der journalistische Ethos der unabhängigen Berichterstattung bedeutet mir viel!


----------



## vermesser (5. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schirmer: Gut, schnell, gern wieder
Stollenwerk: Wieder mal perfekt.


----------



## Bodensee89 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

habe auch schon 2x bei fjord fish bestellt und kann diese erfahrung bestätigen. 
ich habe allerdings keinen zusätzlichen service oder ähnliches gebraucht.


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, kann mittlerweile auch einiges über Online Shops berichten. Möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viel ich insgesamt ausgegeben habe |rolleyes

*Lepper Marine*
gute Auswahl, allerdings werden emails nicht beantwortet. Außerdem dauert der Versand insgesamt auch zu lange. Von der Bezahlung bis zur Auslieferung über ne Woche #d
Fazit: keine Empfehlung!

*Schlageter Echolotzentrum*
Service hervorragend, preislich z.T. etwas teurer als andere
Fazit: Empfehlung!

*Ulli Beyer - Angel Ussat *
naja, 3x bestellt und jedes mal ist etwas schief gelaufen. Möchte jetzt nicht alles aufbröseln, aber es ist schon nervig wenn man nicht das bekommt was man bestellt und bezahlt hat!
Fazit: Ich schau in Zukunft erst mal woanders!

*A&M Angelsport*
Artikel bestellt (Bestand war auf Grün bzw. auf Lager!!!) nach knapp einer Woche kam ne mail, dass der Lieferant nicht liefern kann, allerdings auch erst nachdem ich eine mail geschrieben habe mit der Frage ob schon versendet wurde! #d
Fazit: hier werde ich garantiert nicht mehr bestellen 

*Gerlinger*
keine Probleme gehabt, schnelle Lieferung, deshalb...
Fazit: klare Empfehlung!

*Stollenwerk*
z.T. auch etwas teurer als andere, Kaufabwicklung war jedoch schnell & fehlerfrei.
Fazit: Empfehlung!

*Camo-Tackle*
ein Gummi wurde in der falschen Farbe geliefert, Widerruf ohne Probleme. Geliefert wird auch schnell, deshalb...
Fazit: Empfehlung!


----------



## stollzock3 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke

werde meine Liste auch noch vervollständigen.
Hat jemand nen Tip wo's gut und günstig geflochtene Schnur(6-12kgTr.Kr.) im Netz gibt?

Petri


----------



## Franky (9. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Stolli:
Hätte ich heute zum Frühstück 'nen großen Clown gehabt, würde ich Dir diesen Link geben und furztrocken vorbehaltlos empfehlen! :q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252349
Aber weils heute Freitag ist, bin ich mal nett und freundlich  :m Auch wenn es da aussieht, als würde die Bucht mit gefälschtem Material nur so überschwemmt werden, so ist PowerPro in der Regel dort zu günstigen Kursen zu bekommen. Aber trau-schau-wem!
Für die Staaten gilt mein Vertrauen Scissortail-Sports. Mehrfach bestellt, ausschl. Originalware bekommen. Eine Vergleichsliste US-Europa findest Du in dem Thread.
Mit Glück findet man dort auch Quattron PT Braid zu günstigen Kursen. 
Kannste damit was anfangen?


----------



## stollzock3 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Franky!

Danke für die Empfehlung. Hab die Seite abgespeichert und muss nur noch die Preise umrechnen.

Gruß
nic

P.S.: Hätte ich nen Hemmingway gefrühstückt wäre ich jetzt beim Big Game Fishing.


----------



## stollzock3 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Online shopping die Zweite

Vorgestern kamen zwei riesen Pakete der Firma goodfish24 an. Im Ersten waren sechs Ruten in Futeralen verpackt, zwei in Folie und ohne zusätzliches Füllmaterial.
Das Zweite hat mich dann so richtig geschockt. Es enthielt eine Penn Slammer Meeresrute mit Multirolle und eine Browning Feedercombo.
Diese wurde in einer Rutentasche geliefert die offen war, weil die Zitterspitze noch steckte. Desweiteren lagen die Kleinteile, unter anderem 10 Posen, 2 Polbrillen etc. ohne zusätzliche Verpackung am Boden zwischen den Kartons der Rollen.
Kein Angler mit Bezug zu seinem Equipment würde so packen. Trotz der Bruchgefahr ist alles gut gegangen und ich konnte Weihnachten und Geburtstag an einem Tag feiern.
Mein Fazit - goodfish24 wegen der Preise empfehlenswert. Achtung hohe Versandkosten verführen zur Sammelbestellung.
Eine Rolle wird wegen lauter Getriebegeräusche umgetauscht. Erfahrungsbericht folgt.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/goodfish24/m...me=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Gruß 
Nic Bergheim


----------



## Rotauge (10. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ihr müsst nur genauer auf die Bewertungen schauen, da stehen einem manchmal die Haare zu Berge. Es wurden auch schon Wobbler in einem normalen Umschlag verschickt, ohne Luftpolster. Aber es gibt auch die Händler, die die Artikel vernünftig verpacken.

Fazit: Ich würde keinen Händler wegen günstiger Preise empfehlen, der hochwertiges Angelgerät schlecht oder gar nicht sichert. Irgendwie passt da doch was nicht.....


----------



## stollzock3 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nur genauer auf die Bewertungen schauen, da stehen einem manchmal die Haare zu Berge. Es wurden auch schon Wobbler in einem normalen Umschlag verschickt, ohne Luftpolster. Aber es gibt auch die Händler, die die Artikel vernünftig verpacken.
> 
> Fazit: Ich würde keinen Händler wegen günstiger Preise empfehlen, der hochwertiges Angelgerät schlecht oder gar nicht sichert. Irgendwie passt da doch was nicht.....



Hallo Rotauge!

Der Preis war für mich entscheidend. Einige Preise hab ich im Schnäppchen Trööt genannt, und die scheinen mir wirklich günstig. Ein Lebensmitteldiscounter geht  mit seiner Ware auch anders um als ein Feinkosthändler, der seinen Beruf liebt.   
Wie die Reklamation gehandhabt wird zeigt  sich in den nächsten Wochen.

Gruß
nic


----------



## Realgeizt (14. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich war der erste der anzeige wegen warenbetrugs erstattet hatte aber...eingestellt wegen geringfügigkeit ^^.hatte das thema nicht mehr gefunden sonst hätte ich das auch schon viel früher gepostet.naja scheinbar kommt man in deutschland mit manchen strafdelikten ungeschoren davon!toller rechtsstaat!!! ps. Ich rede von fishbig.de


----------



## stollzock3 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Realgeizt!

Gut das du dich dagegen gewehrt hast. Schade das unser Rechtsstaat immer noch nach dem Prinzip funktioniert: Alle Menschen sind gleich, nur manche sind gleicher.
Meinen Weg der Gegenwehr sehe ich darin die Missstände aufzudecken. Wenn man derartiges Verhalten öffentlich macht, wirkt sich das auf den Umsatz aus und das wirkt mit Sicherheit. 
Deswegen erstelle ich auch eine Tabelle (schwarze Liste). Dabei muss ich mich allerdings absichern um juristischen Problemen vorzubeugen.

Frage an alle,- was kann ich tun um mich nicht angreifbar zu machen?
Frage an die Redaktion: Ist das Anglerboard die richtige Plattform, oder soll ich nach Alternativen suchen?

Petri

nic


----------



## Ajka_de (15. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sehr seriöse Versender mit Fachwissen sind

Schirmer
Gerlinger

weniger
Askari

gar nicht
Angeldomäne  
Verkaufte mir eine Sitzkiepe (JVS) die wirklich gut aussieht,
ansonsten aber nichts taugt. Scharniere aus Billigplastik sind schon nach einem Gebrauch kaputt (2).
Meine Bitte um Ersatzteillieferung gegen Bezahlung wurde erst
nicht beantwortet, dann kam der Bescheid, daß der Sachbearbeiter im Urlaub sei. Nachdem der wieder da war, bekam ich eine Bestellnummer aus dem Katalog. Mindestbestellsumme 30 €.
Grausig.


----------



## teddy- (15. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hallo

kann mir bitte mal einer sagen wie lange die lieferzeit bei schirmer ist 

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

herrieden: 

artikel nicht lieferbar ( natürlich im shop nicht ersichtlich), bestellung stoniert. 

m & r: 

selber artikel wie bei herrieden, nicht genügend vom gewünschten artikel lieferbar, das verstehe ich aber bei 4 bestellten tripods. 
2 sind auf lager und die restlichen 2 sind auf dem weg zu m & r. 
dauert also wohl paar tage länger bis der kram hier ist. 
ist aber ok. 
leider war das nicht im shop ersichtlich. 


angler-oase: 

habe dort 100m flexonit bestellt (der mit abstand beste preis). 
bestellt wurde am sonntag, geliefert vor paar minuten  
bezahlt wurde per überweisung und es lag sogar noch ein kleiner gummifisch als geschenk bei. 

klasse!


----------



## Biberacher (15. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also sehr gute Erfahrungen hab ich mit M&R Angelgeräte und K&L Angelsport gemacht, jedoch ists meiner Erfahrung nach bei K&L so, dass oft Dinge einfach nicht auf Lager sind.


----------



## stollzock3 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Ajka_de schrieb:


> Sehr seriöse Versender mit Fachwissen sind
> 
> Schirmer
> Gerlinger
> ...



*Geld regiert die Welt*

Leider bin ich finanziell nicht in der Lage ausschließlich beim Einzelhändler meines Vertrauens zu kaufen. Bei einem Preisunterschied zw. 30-50% vielleicht nachvollziehbar. Wenn ich allerdings seine Beratung in Anspruch nehme, gebietet es die Fairness auch dort zu kaufen. Meine lebend Köder möchte ich übrigens auch nicht per Post beziehen. 
Wo Du Askari ansprichst sollte man auch relativieren. Vieles läuft hier auch nach dem Motto Masse statt Klasse. Ein Verkäufer der zugegebener Maßen sehr freundlich und und zuvorkommend war, aber einräumte vom Angeln eigentlich gar keine Ahnung zu haben, ist für Fachfragen bestimmt nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner.

Mein Fazit: Die Konzentration auf einige Große lässt die vielen Kleinen verschwinden. Das kann nicht in unserem Sinn sein!

Petri

nic


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

|good:




ich geh trotz allen online verführungen gern zum dealer hier in der stadt. 
allerdings neige ich da eher zu spontankäufen  , beim onlineeinkauf ist das eigentlich immer "genau" überlegt bzw. geplant.


----------



## stollzock3 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eine rundum positive Erfahrung!

Bei der Schnäppchenjagd in der Bucht hatte ich eine Begegnung der dritten Art.
Ein Online Händler der nicht nur kompetent ist, seine Ware gut verpackt und schnell liefert, sondern auch noch außergewöhnlich viel Kulanz zeigt. Meine Anfrage wie viel Zeit er mir lässt um eine Sammelbestellung aufzugeben wurde nicht nur prompt beantwortet, er räumte mir sogar vier Wochen Zeit ein. Weiter Anfragen bzgl. verschiedener Ruten wurden alle sofort, und sehr zuvorkommend beantwortet. Unter anderem erklärte sich berkleyman bereit Ruten die er nicht vorrätig hat zu besorgen, und das zu sensationell günstigem Preis. Der Mann verdient meine absolute Loyalität und wird künftig mein erster Ansprechpartner sein. Eine echte Empfehlung auf eBay kauft man gut bei berkleyman.


----------



## javiko (19. November 2012)

Nun möchte ich auch mal eine Frage zu Onlineshops loswerden.....hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 2catch tackle Company machen können? Bin am überlegen ob ich dort mal ein bis drei Teile bestelle. Würde mich freuen wenn ich dies mit ruhigem Gewissen machen könnte.

Vielen dank im Vorfeld
Gruß Sven


----------



## olaft64 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Möchte Euch einmal an meinen überaus positiven Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräte Bode teilhaben lassen: 

habe die Kurbelabdeckung meiner Rolle (das Teil, das das Loch links oder rechts abdeckt, wenn die Kurbel auf der anderen Seite montiert ist) verbummelt. Kontakt mit Fa. Bode aufgenommen (Danke asphaltmonster!) und das Teil in weniger als einer Woche bekommen. Ein wirklich toller Service!!

Mein örtlicher Händler, der mir die Rolle verkauft hat, konnte mir das Ersatzteil nicht beschaffen...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe vor kurzem bei Wessels-Shop24 bestellt.

Gekauft (am 19 November) habe ich eine neue Rolle (2013 Modell) Diese stand auf verfügbar und Versandfertig innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen. 

Am 21. November wurde mein Bestellstatus auf "*versendet*" geändert

Da die Ware am 27. November immer noch nicht bei mir war schrieb ich am selben Tag eine Mail. Eine Antwort bekam ich erst eine Woche später. In der Mail stand das es z. Z. Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt und die Rolle gar nicht erst versendet wurde.

Lieferschwierigkeiten ist gut.....ich habe noch bei einem anderen Händler bezüglich dieser einen Rolle angefragt (beim Artikel stand auch bitte erfragen). Dieser meinte das die Rolle seitens des Herstellers erst Ende Dezember geliefert wird.

Im Anbetracht der Tatsache das Wessels-Shop24 mich getäuscht hat...

*a. Rolle stand auf Verfügbar*
*b. Rolle wurde als versendet markiert*

...ist dieser Shop für mich nicht empfehlenswert. Wer weiss, ob die mich überhaupt von alleine informiert hätten das ich kein Paket bekomme. Zum Glück habe ich die Zahlungsart Nachnahme gewählt, sonst müsste ich vielleicht auch noch dem Geld hinterher laufen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe bei gerlinger.de wieder mal einiges bestellt. Heute kam der Paketzusteller. Was soll ich sagen, es geht doch!!! Bei Gerlinger ist tatsächlich noch nie etwas schief gelaufen. Ist das zu viel verlangt? Nein, so sollte es immer sein :m

Davon könnte sich z.B. angel-ussat eine Scheibe abschneiden. Bei jeder Bestellung ist da etwas schief gelaufen.


----------



## heinrich (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zuerst dass negativ Beispiel:
Ich hab am 29.09 eine Bestellung bei Anglermarkt.de  ausgelöst.
Alle Artikel waren als lieferbar gekennzeichnet. Am 01.10 wurde ein Lieferschein per Mail gesendet und am 03.10 der erste von insgesamt vier Artikeln geliefert. Soweit gut. Der zweite Teil der Lieferung erfolgte dann mit zwei weiteren Artikeln innerhalb von weiteren zehn Tagen. Aber auf den letzten Teil meiner Bestellung warte ich inzwischen seit zehn Wochen. Ich habe zweimal telefonisch nachgefragt, sowie zweimal per Mail. Die erste Mail wurde nach sieben Tagen beantwortet, "der Artikel ist ab Anfang bzw. Ende November wieder verfügbar." Die zweite Mail vom 07.12 wurde bisher nicht beantwortet. Telefonisch bekam ich die Auskunft es stünde noch eine Lieferung aus, da würde der Artikel mitgeliefert.  

Gute Beispiele gibt es einige:

Shadland, sehr gute und fachkundige Beratung hochwertige Produktauswahl. Die tun einiges um Ihre Produkte zum Kunden zu bringen.
Dito, Nippontakle und DeluxeFishing ebenso Brandungsangelshop.
Immer eine Bank ist natürlich Gerlinger, aber da bekommt man zwar sehr viel, aber leider nicht alles.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

zu gerlinger.de muss ich doch etwas hinzufügen...

in meiner Sendung war eine Infobroschüre, da steht u.a. *"Die Portokosten für die Rücksendung müssen Sie tragen"*

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, denn bei einer Rücksendung ab einem Warenwert von 40,00 Euro trägt der Verkäufer die Rücksendekosten. Das ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und steht auch in der Widerrufsbelehrung von gerlinger.de |rolleyes

Auszug Widerrufsbelehrung bei gerlinger: "...Sie haben die regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die  gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der  zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt..."


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne war wieder mal sehr schnell, gut verpackt und es gab ne Rolle Mono als Weihnachtsgeschenk...nix zu meckern.


----------



## Black-Death (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari: habe mit nem anglerfreund nun 2 große bestellungen bei askari aufgegeben. die zustellung ging beide male ziemlich fix. ein paar teile werden/wurden nachgeliefert.
einziges manko: in einem set fehlte ein teil. da es nicht von askari selbst zusammengestellt wurde musste ich das gesamte set wieder zurückschicken und nun dauert es wieder bis es verfügbar ist.
dennoch kann ich nicht meckern bisher


----------



## ayron (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schirmer letztlich alles Top#6


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Black-Death schrieb:


> Askari: habe mit nem anglerfreund nun 2 große bestellungen bei askari aufgegeben. die zustellung ging beide male ziemlich fix. ein paar teile werden/wurden nachgeliefert.
> einziges manko: in einem set fehlte ein teil. da es nicht von askari selbst zusammengestellt wurde musste ich das gesamte set wieder zurückschicken und nun dauert es wieder bis es verfügbar ist.
> dennoch kann ich nicht meckern bisher




für mich wäre das schon Grund genug, zu meckern.
Sollte bei einem Versandhandel überhaupt nicht vorkommen, ist aber anscheinend bei denen die Normalität.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Haenger (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich muss mal 'ne Lanze für die Gerlinger- Jungs brechen!!! 

Vor ein paar Wochen am See:
Im dunkeln das Karpfentackle aufgebaut, erste Rute montiert... schwupps...liegt..gut!
Zweite Rute... ( fast neu und nicht gerade die günstigste... )
PVA Säckchen und 80gr. blei... kraaaach... |bigeyes

Wusste aufgrund der Dunkelheit erst mal gar nicht was passiert war.
Hab dann aber schnell realisiert dass die Hälfte der Rute nicht mehr da war! |uhoh:

Was ist passiert?
Komplettes Versagen der Zapfenverbindung... dacht schon, au mann, auf dem Schaden bleibst jetzt sitzen weil die Rute schon 'n knappes halbes Jahr zuhause stand.

Am nächsten Tag dann 'ne kurze email an Gerlinger mit Schilderung des Falls.

Kompromisslos kam 'ne email zurück mit Rücksendeschein und dem Vermerk, dass ich das Dingen doch einfach einsenden soll.

Gute 5 Tage später kam 'ne neue Rute zurück und als Weihnachtsgeschenk noch zusätzlich 'n schöner Wobbler von Abu Garcia 

Alles ohne Portokosten, ohne wenn und aber... alles völlig problemlos. #6

Generell hab ich bei denen schon oft bestellt und immer alles super gelaufen!
Und kurz danach auch wieder...

Top der Laden!!!

Ansonsten:
Angel Domäne, Schirmer und Fisch im Netz ebenfalls top! 

Bei Askari bestell ich nur noch via Nachnahme 

Obwohl bei den letzten Bestellungen auch alles gut lief...

Gruß


----------



## Black-Death (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



sprogoe schrieb:


> für mich wäre das schon Grund genug, zu meckern.
> Sollte bei einem Versandhandel überhaupt nicht vorkommen, ist aber anscheinend bei denen die Normalität.
> 
> Gruß Siggi




Überraschender Weise kam heute schon die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung. Ich bin gespannt ob nun alles richtig läuft und ob das Paket morgen noch ankommt, damit dem Angeln am 27. nichts im Weg steht


----------



## Black-Death (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Update: zu meiner freude kam heute an einem sonntag das paket an. 

nun direkt auf vollständigkeit geprüft: alles da.
dann karpfenrute ausgezogen (tele) und da hatte ich dann auf einmal 2 ruten in der hand.... #q

diesmal wird mein telefonat dann nicht mehr so freundlich ablaufen...:r


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist ja wirklich ärgerlich :-D


----------



## Tinca52 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
mit dem Anglermarkt.de da hast Du recht , Gerlinger absolut zu empfehlen .


----------



## Pitti (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo All,

zum Thema muss ich auch mal was beitragen, im September auf der suche nach guten Tackel, bin ich mal wieder beim Angelshop http://nordfishing77.at/ hängen geblieben und auch schnell fündig geworden.

Drei klicks weiter und schon war die SHIMANO LESATH AX 270 XH POWER GAME zu mir unterwegs, als ich das gute Stück in der Hand hielt, war ich so begeistert das ich die kürzere Versionen auch haben wollte.

Also wieder in den Shop rein und noch die 240er bestellt, leider war die 210er nicht zubekommen dort, paar Tage später war alles perfekt und ich hielt auch die 240er in der Hand.

Auf der suche nach der 210er Version, blieb ich in der Bucht hängen und zwar beim Angelshop  A&M Angelsport. Dort bestellte ich die 210er Version und bekam eine Mail, das die Rute Ausverkauft sei und mit einer Lieferzeit mit 3 Monaten zu rechnen sei. Merkwürdig war nur, das zwei Ruten als bestand im Shop angezeigt wurden.

Ich wies daraufhin und bekam die Antwort das man das nicht ändern könne, wegen Ebay.
Okay dachte ich, das beobachte mal, mittlerweile sind 3 Monate vergangen und die Rute steht immer noch drin und ist nicht zubekommen ohne warte Zeit, obwohl sie immer noch als sofort - kauf angeboten wird. Eins hat sich allerdings geändert und das ist der Preis, mittlerweile über 300€ bei dem Shop.

Nun habe ich Sie bei Angelsport Kassel bestellt, zwar habe ich dort auch ne Wartezeit von drei Monaten und auch in diesen Shop war sie als sofort - kauf angepriesen, aber ich bekomme sie für 278,-€ und man machte mir sofort klar, das Shimano Lieferschwierigkeiten mit dieser Serie habe und das ich erst Anfang März mit der Rute rechnen kann. 
Ist schon krass ein halbes Jahr auf eine Rute zu warten.

Oft ist es mir passiert das in den Onlineshops Ware angeboten wird die nicht vorhanden ist und erst geordert wird. Für mich der einzige Grund dort nicht zu kaufen wenn es dann schnell gehen soll. 

Gruß Pitti


----------



## Black-Death (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

2. update: heute morgen direkt angerufen. "ne wir können nur das gesamte paket entgegennehmen" |gr:

auf den anruf folgte dann nochmal eine heftige mail von mir aber bisher noch keine rückmeldung erhalten.

dann werde ich donnerstag wohl auf meine alte (zu kleine) angel zurückgreifen müssen :r


----------



## Black-Death (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"vielen Dank für Ihre email.  Für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen wir uns vielmals.  Wir können Ihnen, wie bereits telefonisch mitgeteilt, nur die Rücksendung des gesamten Set´s anbieten.  Eine einzelne Rücksendung der Rute ist nicht möglich.  Wir bedauern sehr, Ihnen keine andere Mitteilung machen zu können."


tjoah...kundenservice also wohl eher weniger bei askari.
beim nächsten mal dann mal gerlinger probieren


----------



## goldforelle5555 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann nur Angel Ussat aus Dortmund empfehlen.

Habe gestern eine Uli Beyer Baitjigger H Rute bestellt und heute morgen kam schon der DHL boote, netter Persönlicher Kontakt durch Uli Beyer. Er nimmt sich wirklich Zeit für jemand.

Dort werde ich wieder bestellen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hallo weiß zufällig jemand ob man bei gerlinger ne versandmail bekommt ??? 

danke #h


----------



## Andreas25 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> hallo weiß zufällig jemand ob man bei gerlinger ne versandmail bekommt ???
> 
> danke #h



Jepp, bekommt man.


----------



## ayron (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die neusten Sachen kamen von Köderwahnsinn und Gerlinger....


Montag gegen 16 Uhr Überwiesen und eben angekommen:m


----------



## bobbl (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Buchelt Brothers... 
mit diesem Shop habe ich die mit Abstand schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht und habe NUR Stress. 

Aber erstmal von vorn. Ende Oktober habe ich dort einen Thermoanzug der Marke "Trakker" bestellt. 
Eine Woche nach der Bestellung hatte ich noch immer nichts gehört, also habe ich dort angerufen, um mal zu fragen, wann ich mit der Lieferung zu rechnen habe.
Das war auch schon das EINZIGE Mal, dass dort jemand (Anrufbeantworter ausgenommen) ans Telefon gegangen ist. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass die Lieferung noch ca. drei Wochen benötige und die Anzüge nicht auf Lager sein. Komisch, im Onlineshop steht der Anzug nach wie vor als verfügbar. Ein anderes Wort als Betrug fällt mir dazu nicht ein!

Als nach 5 Wochen noch immer kein Anzug angekommen war, versuchte ich den Shop erneut zu kontaktieren, um die Bestellung zu stornieren. Ich habe unzählige Male die auf der Shop - HP angegebene Telefonnummer und NIEMANDEN erreicht. Auch die beiden Mails, die ich geschrieben habe blieben unbeantwortet. 
An dieser Stelle einen herzlichen Dank an die Betreiber dieses großartigen Shops!

Mittlerweile habe ich den Anzug von einem anderen Onlineshop bestellt. Zwei Tage nach der Bestellung war er da.

Das Geld, dass ich den Buchelt - Brothers überwiesen habe ist immernoch weg. Ich erreiche nach wie vor NIEMANDEN und bin stinksauer. 

Falls jemand Tipps für mich hat, wie ich mein Geld zurückbekomme, dann wäre ich ihm sehr verbunden!


----------



## bobbl (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nachtrag: Die geschilderten Erfahrungen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf den Onlineshop! 
Im Ladengeschäft erreicht man jemanden, der Telefonkontakt ist sehr freundlich. 
Leider laufen E-Shop und Ladengeschäft unabhängig voneinander.


----------



## stifler1111 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallöchen ,

Ich kann bei meiner ersten Bestellung hier :

http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/

nur gutes berichten .

Am 09.1.13 Vormittag bestellt. Heute am 10.1. kam schon die Ware. Alles perfekt.

Gruss


----------



## flx1337 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wer hat schon bei Stollenwerk bestellt? Hab da Sonntag paar Slider bestellt und direkt mit Paypall bezahlt. Bis heute keine Bestätigungsmail :/ Kann das evtl. daran liegen, dass die grad ihre Restposten verkaufen und ziemlich im Stress sind oder muss man sich da jetzt gedanken machen?


----------



## onky090 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,Moin!
Habe am 15.12.12 beim Fachversand Stollenwerk eine Rute bestellt und per Vorkasse bezahlt.
Am 19.12. dort angerufen.Dort wurde mir gesagt,daß die Bestellung am selben Tag noch verschickt wird.Angekommen ist die Sendung am 03.01.13.Der Paketbote sagte mir,daß das Paket am 27.12.12 aufgegeben wurde.Habe darauf die Annahme verweigert.Hatte vorher schon öfter bei Stollenwerk  bestellt und eine Versand Mail gibt es dort nicht.Am Telefon kommen die Mitarbeiter recht arrogant rüber.Der Verrechnungsscheck kam gestern an. Für mich war es 
das letzte mal,daß ich da was bestellt habe.
Gruß onky.


----------



## Kotzi (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heute ist wieder eine Bestellung von Camo angekommen, alles Tip Top, 3 Gummis lagen auch noch dabei.

Bei folgenden Shops bestelle ich regelmäßig und hatte noch nie Probleme :

Camo / Raubfisch-Spezialist  

Ladengeschäfte wo ich durchweg postive Erfahrungen gemacht habe 
jedoch noch nichts bestellt habe sind:

Boddenangler / Raubfisch-Jagd


----------



## Koalabaer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ladengeschäfte wo ich durchweg postive Erfahrungen gemacht habe
> jedoch noch nichts bestellt habe sind:
> 
> Boddenangler /....



Bei mir war auch Online beim Boddenangler immer alles OK. #6


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thairo (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bin wieder einmal von Gerlinger enttäuscht worden, habe dort 3 Ruten bestellt und alle weisen Druckstellen an den Griffen auf, gehen heute zurück. Auch damals hatte ich dieses Problem bereits mit einer Feeder Rute bei Gerlinger...

http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-303292/bk75in/1.html

Was lernt man aus der Geschicht? Kaufe deine Ruten bei Gerlinger nicht.

Ich glaube jedenfalls mittlerweile das Gerlinger die Ruten falsch lagert, anders kann ich mir das Phänomen nicht erklären.


----------



## RedHead (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,

Ruten und Rollen kaufe ich soweit möglich nicht mehr online. Zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass dort Ware verkauft wird, die man von Auge zu Auge nicht los würde.

Ansonsten durchweg positve Erfahrungen gemacht mit:

- Spinner&Co.
- Raubfischfreund
- Nippon-Tackle
- Nippon-Lures
- Neptunmaster


----------



## DerBull (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Shop angel-technik.de ? Die haben den Zebco-Angeleimer "recht günstig" wo anders bezahlt man nen 10´ner mehr!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Ich glaube jedenfalls mittlerweile das Gerlinger die Ruten falsch lagert, anders kann ich mir das Phänomen nicht erklären.


 

Das hat nichts mit Gerlinger zu tun, sondern mit dem Import. Die Einfuhr ist so billig nicht, also muss halt so viel in die Kiste, wie geht. Die Druckstellen kommen von den Ringen anderer Ruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Genau.
Und diese Ruten hat Cormoran importiert und nicht Gerlinger!
Es ist finanziell von Vorteil wenn man möglichst viele Ruten in einen Container bekommt und evtl. stopft Cormoran da mehr als andere Firmen.|rolleyes


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Bin wieder einmal von Gerlinger enttäuscht worden, habe dort 3 Ruten bestellt und alle weisen Druckstellen an den Griffen auf, gehen heute zurück. Auch damals hatte ich dieses Problem bereits mit einer Feeder Rute bei Gerlinger...
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-303292/bk75in/1.html
> 
> ...


 
gut, ist zwar nicht i.O. so wie die Ruten angekommen sind. Du willst doch mit den Dingern angeln oder sollen die in eine Sammlung ? Funktion ist mit diesen Druckstellen doch zu 100% gegeben. Du hast da doch super Bilder gemacht, schick die dem Händler und handele noch einen Rabatt raus. Für mich wäre das ein willkommener Anlass noch ein  par Euro`s oder noch ne Rolle Schnur raus zu handeln.


----------



## gka63 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

zu erwähnen wäre noch angelwurm2010.de ein kleiner Shop.
Wenn mal was nicht vorrätig ist wird man sogar zurückgerufen wenn Tele. vorhanden ist.
Sonst bekommt man eine Mail.
Versendet schnell man bekommt auch eine Mail mit Sendenummer.
Sogar zugaben liegen meist im Paket.

mk-angelsport Top 
Gerlinger geht
Schirmer nein danke

Ich denke mal wenn einer mal schlechte Erfahrung mit ein Shop gemacht hat wird er dort so schnell (bzw. gar nicht mehr ) Bestellen
Wie sagt m an so schön Erfahrungen macht schlau oder auch nicht#c


----------



## Thairo (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



yukonjack schrieb:


> gut, ist zwar nicht i.O. so wie die Ruten angekommen sind. Du willst doch mit den Dingern angeln oder sollen die in eine Sammlung ? Funktion ist mit diesen Druckstellen doch zu 100% gegeben. Du hast da doch super Bilder gemacht, schick die dem Händler und handele noch einen Rabatt raus. Für mich wäre das ein willkommener Anlass noch ein  par Euro`s oder noch ne Rolle Schnur raus zu handeln.



Nene da waren ja auch noch andere mängel drann wofür Gerlinger dann aber nichts kann z.B. rausstehende Metallspitzen bei den Ringen etc., und das die Druckstellen am Import liegt glaube ich nicht, da ich diese Erfahrung wie gesagt bei Ruten bei Gerlinger schon öfters gemacht habe und komischerweise auch immer an fast den gleichen Stellen +- 1-2cm unterschied. Damals z.B. auch mit Balzer Diablo VI Feeder etc. pp.

Habe die nun zurück geschickt und mir woanders lieber nur 2 Höherwertigere Ruten (DAM Mad Defender-2) geholt. Da habe ich dann wohl auch mehr Spass drann, auch wenn die Ruten im Endeffekt nur zum Aal, Quappe Angeln etc. benutzt werden und nicht zum Karpfen Fischen.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Nene da waren ja auch noch andere mängel drann wofür Gerlinger dann aber nichts kann z.B. rausstehende Metallspitzen bei den Ringen etc., und das die Druckstellen am Import liegt glaube ich nicht, da ich diese Erfahrung wie gesagt bei Ruten bei Gerlinger schon öfters gemacht habe und komischerweise auch immer an fast den gleichen Stellen +- 1-2cm unterschied. Damals z.B. auch mit Balzer Diablo VI Feeder etc. pp.
> 
> Habe die nun zurück geschickt und mir woanders lieber nur 2 Höherwertigere Ruten (DAM Mad Defender-2) geholt. Da habe ich dann wohl auch mehr Spass drann, auch wenn die Ruten im Endeffekt nur zum Aal, Quappe Angeln etc. benutzt werden und nicht zum Karpfen Fischen.


 
Na gut, hast wohl so ne Art 2.Wahl erwischt. Mich würd mal interessieren was der Gerlinger dazu sagt. Gehört ja auch zur Bewertung eines Onlineshops dazu.
Du schreibst: .........mir woanders lieber nur 2 Höherwertigere Ruten (DAM Mad Defender-2) geholt........, gehe mal davon aus, die hast du vor Ort beim Händler deines Vertrauens gekauft, oder wieder Online ?


----------



## Thairo (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wieder Online, beim Shop meines Vertrauens wo ich schon mehrere Ruten (4 Stück) gekauft habe und bisher immer alles bestens war 

Die Angelläden hier führen a) nur billig zeugs z.B. Zebco und b) meistens extrem alte Ruten die schon das gammeln anfangen sprich Modelle von 2005 usw.

Ich will Gerlinger ja auch nicht schlecht machen Zubehör, Rollen etc. werde ich da auch noch kaufen, aber Ruten definitiv nichtmehr. Einzige Manko bei Gerlinger ist, das ich für die Ruten jetzt trotzdem ca. 12€ Versandkosten zahlen darf, da gerlinger diese nicht erstattet obwohl ein Defekt vorliegt.


----------



## August (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich Bestelle ziemlich viel immer Online und muss dazu sagen das ich in 98% meiner Bestellungen noch nie Probleme hatte.

Ich Bestlle meistens bei:
Raubfischspezialist.de
Nordfisching77.at
wir-haben-billiger.de
am-angelsport.de
ansonsten noch ab und an was bei 1.2.3 bei angler-roland

wie gesagt bisher waren die allermeisten erfahrungen mit diesen Verkäufern Top. Ich würde gerne auch neue Shops ausprobieren allerdings vertraue ich gerne auf die erfahrungen und greife daher gerne zu altbekannten zurück


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Nene da waren ja auch noch andere mängel drann wofür Gerlinger dann aber nichts kann z.B. rausstehende Metallspitzen bei den Ringen etc., und das die Druckstellen am Import liegt glaube ich nicht, da ich diese Erfahrung wie gesagt bei Ruten bei Gerlinger schon öfters gemacht habe und komischerweise auch immer an fast den gleichen Stellen +- 1-2cm unterschied. Damals z.B. auch mit Balzer Diablo VI Feeder etc. pp.


 
Ja, aber was soll Gerlinger da falsch machen?
Die müssten sich beim Lagern dann nicht damit zufrieden geben, Ruten in einer Kiste liegend zu lagern, nein, die Kiste müsste auch noch übervoll sein, oben ein Deckel draufkommen und zum Zusammenstauchen des Ganzen Onkel Gerlinger höchstpersönlich darauf residieren...|rolleyes


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letzte Woche mal wieder bei Tommi vom Raubfischspezialist bestellt. Wie immer gings super schnell....eine Stunde nach Bestellung gabs gleich Antwort das die Ware raus geht. 

Ein extragummi war auch mit drin und das Paket gut verschnürt....also alles perfekt.

Ist immer wieder schön zu sehen wenn jemand seinen Shop so gut im Griff hat.


----------



## ayron (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da hast du Recht! Noch nie einen Shop gesehen, wo man so schnell Rückmeldungen auf Fragen und Wünsche bekommen hat#6


----------



## Thairo (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ja, aber was soll Gerlinger da falsch machen?
> Die müssten sich beim Lagern dann nicht damit zufrieden geben, Ruten in einer Kiste liegend zu lagern, nein, die Kiste müsste auch noch übervoll sein, oben ein Deckel draufkommen und zum Zusammenstauchen des Ganzen Onkel Gerlinger höchstpersönlich darauf residieren...|rolleyes



Ich weiss doch nicht wie Gerlinger die Ruten lagert, evtl. tun die die ruten ja mit Spanngurten zu großen Bündeln zusammen machen... oder haben so ein EDV Lager wie Amazon z.B. und der Elektronische Roboter Arm der die Ruten dann zum Band liefert hinterlässt diese Spuren oder die lagern die Ruten in Ständern welche diese Spuren hinterlassen... Fakt ist 5 Ruten bei Gerlinger und alle hatten Beschädigungen am Griff, das ist niemals mehr einfach nur auf den Transport vom Hersteller zu Gerlinger zu schieben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat wer zufällig Erfahrungen mit MS Angelshop (ms-angelshop.de) ?


----------



## Tino34 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*

Hi Möhneseefischer,

da du anscheinend aus der Ecke da kommst, gibt es den Shop noch oder seh ich mein Geld nie wieder? Danke für die Antowrt


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Hi Möhneseefischer,
> 
> da du anscheinend aus der Ecke da kommst, gibt es den Shop noch oder seh ich mein Geld nie wieder? Danke für die Antowrt



also falls du fishing 4 friends meinst die seite finde ich nicht mehr ...da warte ich schon 1 jahr auf meine restliche ware #q viel glück


----------



## Tino34 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

dann hast du ja wenigstens etwas bekommen!
Montag bin ich beim Anwalt...aber  #c


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zu der Sache mit den Ruten bei Gerlinger... Normalerweise könnten die Jungs auch selbst was zu sagen, aber da wir auch Erfahrungen mit diesen Druckstellen und gebrochenen Ringeinlagen haben mach ich das mal.

Die Ruten werden von Chinamann meistens in 10er oder 25er Bündeln (_oftmals stimmen die Mengenangaben noch nicht mal_) in einen Karton gepackt (_oder besser gepresst_), mit Packpand gezurrt und noch mit Klebeband verschlossen.
Dieser Karton kommt dann in einen Überseecontainer, das Zeug liegt für die Dauer der Reise hoch gestapelt übereinander und daher kommen die Druckstellen.
Und manchmal findet man noch schwere Kartons wie Blei usw. AUF den Kartons mit den leichten Sachen bzw. man kann sich vorstellen wie ein Karton ausssieht der in einem Container gaaaanz unten liegt und oben drauf liegen nochmal 20 oder 30 andere Kartons...
Die Container werden von Hand beladen und das nicht von ausgebildeteten Packern wie hier in Europa.

Daher können solche Druckstellen kommen... Man kann jetzt darüber diskutieren ob und wer jede Rute auspackt (_oder auspacken sollte_), kontrolliert und WER das dann im Endeffekt bezahlt - soll es der Händler machen oder besser der Großhändler/Impoteur?? Der Kunde würde es auf jeden Fall zahlen...
Normalerweise sollte ein Onlinehändler seine Ware die verschickt wird schon kontrolieren.. Aber auch hier kann man was "durchflutschen"...

Davon ab sollte ein Händler in diesem Fall schon so kulant sein und die Ware ersetzen - er kann sie ja auch bei Importeuer/Großhändler auch bemängeln.
Allerdings bringt eine Beschwerde beim Chinamann NULL, die interessiert es nicht die Bohne...

Da wir alle diese Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität haben wird sich auch an dem Procedere nichts ändern...


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Davon ab sollte ein Händler in diesem Fall schon so kulant sein und die Ware ersetzen - er kann sie ja auch bei Importeuer/Großhändler auch bemängeln


 
ich korrigire dich ungern, aber in deinem Beispiel müsste der Händler (egal welches Volumen er hat) nach Lieferung in den Laden/ Versandlager die Ware prüfen.... sofern es sich nicht um tausende Ruten handelt, sogar einzeln checken....

Die wenigsten Händler haben die Ressourcen und oftmals auch keine Luft zu checken und hoffen, dass der Kunde eben nix sagt...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nein, wenn der Kunde die Ware reklamiert und der Händler diese zurücknimmt kann er die dann beim Importeur/Großhändler ebenfalls reklamieren.

Beim Rest gebe ich dir Recht - da hat eigentlich keiner das Personal und die Zeit zu...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> also falls du fishing 4 friends meinst die seite finde ich nicht mehr ...da warte ich schon 1 jahr auf meine restliche ware #q viel glück



Die sind wohl nur noch bei ebay aktiv:
http://myworld.ebay.de/fishing4friends_de/

Also da mal anfragen wenn du noch was zu bekommen hast.#6


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: fishbig.de NEIN DANKE!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind wohl nur noch bei ebay aktiv:
> http://myworld.ebay.de/fishing4friends_de/
> 
> Also da mal anfragen wenn du noch was zu bekommen hast.#6



 ja danke für den link aber ich habs ganz erlich aufgegeben #d
ich hab da soviele e-mails hingeschrieben und versucht anzurufen da lachen die blos drüber (er kann blos froh sein das er weit genung weg wohnt #h


----------



## Tino34 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Professor Tinca:

hast du eine Ahnung was bei fishbig abgeht!?

Von denen kommt keine Reaktion auf irgendwas (Mails, Telefon usw)


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nö, leider nicht.
Da hab ich noch nie bestellt.#d


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ein Tipp meinerseits:
Wenn die Postanschrift bekannt ist (müsste ja eigtl. ein Absender auf den Paketen stehen bzw. ein Impressum auf der Internetseite - ggf. kann man sie auch über die Kontonummer über die Bank erfahren) dann IMMER schriftlich in Kontakt mit den Schuldnern treten. E-Mail ist im Rechtsverkehr nach wie vor sehr heikel. Bei Schuldnern ohne "Vertrauensvorschuss" ggf. sogar per Einschreiben oder Postzustellungsurkunde verschicken, damit man einen Nachweis über die Zustellung hat. E-Mail und Telefonate sind für die Katz, da kaum Beweiskräftig.


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tino34 schrieb:


> @ Professor Tinca:
> 
> hast du eine Ahnung was bei fishbig abgeht!?
> 
> Von denen kommt keine Reaktion auf irgendwas (Mails, Telefon usw)



ich frage mich blos wo der Beitreag ( erfahrungen mit fishing 4 friends ) hin ist der ist auch komischer weise nach vielen beschwerden verschwunden hir im board ?????? waren wohl zuviele #q ??????????ß


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> ich frage mich blos wo der Beitreag ( erfahrungen mit fishing 4 friends ) hin ist der ist auch komischer weise nach vielen beschwerden verschwunden hir im board ?????? waren wohl zuviele #q ??????????ß



:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187577


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Noch eine Meldung, positiverweise: Askari bestellt, 2 Ruten, 1 Rolle, Schnur, Kleinteile- alles BESTENS!


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ja danke
 den meinte ich nicht da gab es noch einen anderen da habe ich auch mehrfach zu geantwortet der ist nicht zu finden ?????????
und auch bei mir in Statistiken unter alle beiträge ist nichts mehr zu finden ????????


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So also Gerlinger habe ich definitiv zum letzten mal bestellt.

Ende Januar 2 Balzer Magna Feederace Light 70g bestellt, Anfang Februar dann einmal am Wasser gewesen beim ersten mal Angeln hat sich dann scheinbar bei einer der Griff gelöst -> hat geknarzt und sich wacklig angefühlt im gegensatz zur anderen Rute immerhin mal keine Gerlinger typischen Kratzer oder Druckstellen im Kork. Kein Thema kann passieren und dafür kann Gerlinger nichts, es war vorher ja auch nicht zu sehen sondern hat sich erst beim ersten mal Angeln gezeigt. Aber nun der Hammer! Statt einer Austauschrute bekomme ich eine Postkarte wo wortwörtlich draufsteht:



> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr bli bla blu
> 
> Ihre Rute ist bei uns eingetroffen. Wir haben diese zur Instandsetzung an den Lieferanten geschickt. Dort dauert die Bearbeitung zwischen *4* und *8* Wochen. Bitte haben Sie so lange Geduld. bliblablub usw.


Hallo geht es noch bei Gerlinger? Ich soll nun auf eine neue Rute welche sogar innerhalb der 14 Tägigen Rückgabefrist reklamiert und eingeschickt wurde 4 bis 8 Wochen warten!?! Ne danke *NIE* wieder Gerlinger.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> So also Gerlinger habe ich definitiv zum letzten mal bestellt.
> 
> Ende Januar 2 Balzer Magna Feederace Light 70g bestellt, Anfang Februar dann einmal am Wasser gewesen beim ersten mal Angeln hat sich dann scheinbar bei einer der Griff gelöst -> hat geknarzt und sich wacklig angefühlt im gegensatz zur anderen Rute immerhin mal keine Gerlinger typischen Kratzer oder Druckstellen im Kork. Kein Thema kann passieren und dafür kann Gerlinger nichts, es war vorher ja auch nicht zu sehen sondern hat sich erst beim ersten mal Angeln gezeigt. Aber nun der Hammer! Statt einer Austauschrute bekomme ich eine Postkarte wo wortwörtlich draufsteht:
> 
> Hallo geht es noch bei Gerlinger? Ich soll nun auf eine neue Rute welche sogar innerhalb der 14 Tägigen Rückgabefrist reklamiert und eingeschickt wurde 4 bis 8 Wochen warten!?! Ne danke *NIE* wieder Gerlinger.



ja und du hast ja nicht von deinem rückgaberecht gebrauch gemacht, sondern die rute im rahmen der gewährleistung/garantie reklamiert.
und der händler hat das recht der nachbesserung.
also nicht immer rückgaberecht, gewährleistung, garantie etc in einen topf schmeißen.
dafür daß der hersteller so lange für ne reparatur/austausch etc braucht kann der händler nichts.
das einzige was man den händler vorwerfen könnte, daß er mit solchen herstellern zusammenarbeitet.
dies ist aber wiederum so ein komplexes thema, daß es hier den rahmen sprengen würde.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Woher weisst du wovon ich gebrauch gemacht habe?

Ich habe ganz klar formuliert das die Rute *ausgetauscht* werden soll. Jeder normale Händler hätte die Rute sowieso direkt ausgetauscht (Angelplatz, Askari eigentlich lief das bisher immer so egal wo ich bestellt habe)! Davon ab am Hersteller kann es nicht liegen, wie ich schon geschrieben habe hätte ich die Rute auch an Balzer schicken können dort wurde mir der Austausch oder die Reperatur innerhalb von 6-8 Werktagen versprochen vom Gruppenleiter Einkauf Angelgeräte.

Ich weiss garnicht was es da noch zu verteidigen gibt das ist einfach Support aller untersten Schublade den Gerlinger da anbietetn.


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist aber das normale Procedere was Gerlinger da macht, die schicken die Rute zum Hersteller und schauen was der sagt. Das es so lang dauert liegt an Balzer.
Nachher sagt Balzer dann sie tauschen die Rute nicht (aus was für Gründen auch immer) und dann hat Gerlinger dir schon die AUSTAUSCH-Rute geschickt und bleibt dann drauf sitzen - das machen die ja auch nicht.
Würdest du doch auch nicht machen thairo.
Erstmal hören was die VERANTWORTLICHE Firma sagt, und das ist Balzer, nicht Gerlinger.

Ich bin von Gerlinger wirklich sehr angetan, hab schon soviel da bestellt und auch wieder zurück gegeben, ich bin ein nerviger Kunde einen wie mich wollte ich als Verkäufer nicht haben, und trotzdem machen die alles anstandslos mit. Und auch schnell, sofern sie das in der Hand haben.
Ich habe Gerlinger auch sehr kulant erlebt, sie haben Kosten übernommen obwohl das offensichtlich auf meinen Fehler zurück zuführen war und ich das auch eingeräumt habe.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

und austausch/umtausch ist keine rückgabe.
wie gesagt nicht alles durcheinanderwerfen.
wenn es dir vom hersteller versprochen wurde, warum hast du es nicht getan?
hast du gerlinger mit der aussage des herstellers konfrontiert?
das hat jetzt nichts mit verteidigen zu tun, das ist ganz einfach die faktenlage.

antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sei froh das du "nur" 4-8 Wochen Wartezeit angesagt bekommen hast - bei anderen Firmen dauert es manchmal länger... Und vor allem hat Gerlinger diese Wartezeit angesagt. Ein Händler schickt nicht jede defekte Ware einzel weg, sondern "sammelt" auch mal ein oder zwei Wochen und verschickt dann ein ganzes Bündel.

Davon mal ab ist Balzer einer der Firmen die am kulantesten dem Kunden gegenüber ist.


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wenn es das Normale Prozedere ist, wunder es mich das andere Läden es nicht machen, sondern in so einem Falle sofort Umtauschen und mit dem drauf sitzenbleiben ist absoluter quatsch! Hätte ich vom Rückgaberecht gebraucht gemacht wären Sie genauso drauf Sitzen geblieben so wie ich auf meinen Versandkosten. Hätte ich diese Wartezeit bei Gerlinger vorher gewusst, hätte ich vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch gemacht und nicht um einen Austausch gebeten.

Nochmals wir reden hier nicht von einer schon länger im gebrauch befindlichen Rute, sondern um eine Praktisch Nagelneue Rute welche gerade einmal 11 Tage alt war.

Gerlinger bietet einfach einen absolut Mieserablen Service, das ist fakt! Und daher auch mein gutes Recht dort nicht mehr zu kaufen... Es ist nicht das erstemal das ich über die Machenschaften von Gerlinger sauer bin...

Wenn ich alleine weil ich bei Defekten Artikeln z.B. Ruten alle weit über 40€ vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch gemacht habe und die mittlerweile zusammen gefasst gut 70€ Versandkosten welche ich selber übernehmen musste zusammen rechne usw. weil jedesmal die Paymorrow sowie Versandkosten nicht erstattet werden.

Gerlinger ist und bleibt ein mieserabler Laden den ich absolut niemandem Empfehlen würde.

Wer so einen Service noch für gutschreibt sollte mal seine Rosa Rote Gerlinger Brille abnehmen! Kundenfreundlich ist das allemal nicht und normal auch nicht. Denn absolut jeder Laden den ich kenne macht es anders.

Edit: Ich jedenfalls bin es leid das ich ständig mein Geld bei Gerlinger verpuffer... denn auch jetzt heisst es für mich das ich die Rute noch ein 3tes mal kaufen muss und die Umgetauschte Rute wenn sie dann in 2 Monaten wieder kommt mit Verlust bei eBay verkaufen darf.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

kann hier jetzt nurmal gutes berichten der Firma Angel-Domäne, hab am Mittwoch meine Bestellung mit Ruten und Rollen erhalten. Bei einer Berkley rute war jedoch das hintere Griffteil defekt (man kann es nicht feststellen). Daraufhin hab ich nur angerufen dass die Rute einen Mängel habe und die nette Dame am Telefon meinte nur das das natürlich nicht ginge und sie mir nen Brief schicken mit DPD Abholschein, worauf ich nur mit denen noch einen Abholtermin vereinbaren soll-Rest wie kosten oder so ist alles geregelt seitens Domäne.  
Beim Retourenschein mach ich es jedoch anders wie Thairo und lasse mir das Geld wieder Gutschreiben- keine Reperatur bzw Austausch (da Rute momentan ausverkauft), wann da wieder was von den Herstellern kommt, kann nie genau gesagt werden.
Neue Bestellung mit anderem Rutenmodell aufgegeben (weil endlcih wieder lieferbar) und ist sogar schon in der Versandabteilung..

Kann mich über den Service absolut nicht beklagen.. Gibt halt auch noch Firmen bei denen der Service offenbar groß geschrieben wird.


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> Beim Retourenschein mach ich es jedoch anders wie Thairo und lasse mir das Geld wieder Gutschreiben- keine Reperatur bzw Austausch (da Rute momentan ausverkauft), wann da wieder was von den Herstellern kommt, kann nie genau gesagt werden.



So mache ich es im normalfall auch, doch leider wollte ich es diesesmal anders machen, weil ich von Kundenfreundlich ausgegangen bin und die Rute noch auf Lager war... aber man wird halt immer wieder eines besseren belehrt. Ich kenne es bei solchen Neu Artikeln auch so das dieser Direkt vom Händler Ausgetauscht wird und falls nicht lieferbar rückfrage beim Kunden ob Geld erstattet oder zum Hersteller geschickt werden soll.

In Bayern ticken die Uhren aber offensichtlich anders und der Kunde wird klein geschrieben. Wobei es leider auch noch andere Schwarze Schafe gibt wo ich ebenfalls nicht mehr bestellen werde: Angel-Discount24 denn dort habe ich ebenfalls den Fehler gemacht und statt von meinem Rückgaberecht vom Austausch-/Garantierecht gebrauch zu machen... das Ende vom Lied ich warte jetzt schon seit fast 1 1/2 Monaten auf ausgetauschte Fehlerfreie ware in 3 Fällen.

Denn das ganze Zeigt wieder nur eins und dieser Erfahrung werde ich auch demnächst wieder nachgehen: Garantie ist drauf geschissen... wenn etwas dem ersten eigenen Qualitätscheck nicht Stand hält, dann vom Rückgaberecht gebraucht machen und fertig. Sollte es später kaputt gehen 6 Monate oder so wegwerfen und neu kaufen, Garantie ist ein Witz und wer gerne mehrere Monate auf sein Gerät wartet kann diese ja gerne nutzen.


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> In Bayern ticken die Uhren aber offensichtlich anders und der Kunde wird  klein geschrieben. Wobei es leider auch noch andere Schwarze Schafe  gibt wo ich ebenfalls nicht mehr bestellen werde: Angel-Discount24 denn  dort habe ich ebenfalls den Fehler gemacht und statt von meinem  Rückgaberecht vom Austausch-/Garantierecht gebrauch zu machen... das  Ende vom Lied ich warte jetzt schon seit fast 1 1/2 Monaten auf ausgetauschte Fehlerfreie ware in 3 Fällen.
> 
> Denn das ganze Zeigt wieder nur eins und dieser Erfahrung werde ich auch demnächst wieder nachgehen: Garantie  ist drauf geschissen... wenn etwas dem ersten eigenen Qualitätscheck  nicht Stand hält, dann vom Rückgaberecht gebraucht machen und fertig.  Sollte es später kaputt gehen 6 Monate oder so wegwerfen und neu kaufen,  Garantie ist ein Witz und wer gerne mehrere Monate auf sein Gerät wartet kann diese ja gerne nutzen.


Austauschrecht? Das kenne ich ehrlich gesagt überhaut nicht und ein Garantierecht genauso wenig. Es gibt eine gesetzliche Gewährleistung aber die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung der Händler, bitte informieren bevor man mit solchen Aussagen um sich wirft. |rolleyes

Gerade wenn es um Gewährleistung geht kann man den Händlern nicht immer einen Vorwurf machen, auch diese sind an den Herstellernvorgaben gebunden und diese haben eben das recht einen Mangel bis zu dreimal auszubessern oder zu reparieren bevor man die möglichkeit hat auf einen Austausch zu bestehen.

Reklamieren ist gerechtfertigt, wenn die Ware die reklamiert wird einen Mangel aufweist und hat nichts mit dem 14tägigen Rückgaberecht bei nichtgefallen im Onlinekauf zu tun......


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Austauschrecht? Das kenne ich ehrlich gesagt überhaut nicht und ein Garantierecht genauso wenig. Es gibt eine gesetzliche Gewährleistung aber die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung der Händler, bitte informieren bevor man mit solchen Aussagen um sich wirft. |rolleyes
> 
> hersteller
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@antonio das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. Wenn dann wäre es Händler und Hersteller. Sieht man ja bei Media Markt und vielen anderen Händlern die eine eigene Garantie anbieten die unabhängig des Hersteller gegeben wird. ;-)


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

jup das sind aber (zusatz)garantien der händler über die normale herstellergarantie hinaus, die sich die händler auch extra bezahlen lassen.
und die garantiebedingungen sollte man sich genauestens durchlesen.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> jup das sind aber (zusatz)garantien der händler über die normale  herstellergarantie hinaus, die sich die händler auch extra bezahlen  lassen.
> und die garantiebedingungen sollte man sich genauestens durchlesen.
> 
> antonio




Richtig, ich wollte ja auch nur klarstellen das egal ob Herstellergarantie oder Händlergarantie es sich immer um eine frewillige Leistung handelt. Viele übersehen das gerne....

Gesetzlich gibt es nur die Gewährleistungspflicht und das sind doch zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe....Google hilft falls jemand die Unterschiede darüber erfahren möchte.


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Und wenn man sich einen Neuwagen kauft dieser innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen einen Platten hat, sagt der Händler natürlich auch: "Tut uns leid sie müssen nun 4-8 Wochen warten, das Auto muss erst zum Hersteller wir können den Reifen nicht einfach so tauschen.".

Fakt ist diese Art wie Gerlinger das Handhabt ist absolut kundenunfreundlich! Und kein anderer Händler wo ich sowas hatte hat es bisher so gehandhabt und dort waren einige bei.

Nur so als Beispiel:

Angelcenter-Karlsruhe
Angelplatz
Zesox
Askari
anglerzentrale24

Alle haben bei so neuer Ware die Ware ganz einfach direkt umgetauscht.

Es ist und bleibt kundenunfreundlich wie Gerlinger damit umgeht und daher ist der laden für mich gestorben... man könnte glatt meinen du @anontio Arbeitest für Gerlinger und möchtest diese absolut kundenunfreundliche handeln seitens Gerlinger rechtfertigen.

Aber wie gesagt demnächst werde ich allgemein wieder nurnoch gebrauch vom Rücktrittsrecht machen... nur nicht bei Gerlinger, da ich dort nicht mehr bestelle, denn dort kostet das Rücktrittsrecht jedesmal rund 10,80€ rum.

Edit: Aber mir fällt gerade ein ich kann mich ja noch an Paymorrow wenden, wenn Gerlinger sich Querstellt... noch ist die Ware nicht bezahlt und wenn die, meinen sie könnten die Rute jetzt 4-8 Wochen beim Hersteller landen, bekommen die auch erst Ihr Geld wenn ich die Ware habe. So einfach ist das.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich arbeite weder da noch hab ich was vom gerlinger.
er hat sich nur an die gesetzlichen vorgaben gehalten.
wenn andere händler über die gesetzlichen vorgaben hinaus etwas anbieten ist das deren sache.
aber den gerlinger auf grund dessen, daß er sich im rahmen der gesetze bewegt zu verteufeln wie du es machst ist eben nicht richtig, zumal du hier rückgabe, garantie, umtausch, gewährleistung durcheinanderwürfelst.
und daß du beim gerlinger nicht mehr einkaufst, ist dein gutes recht.
aber hier so vom leder zu ziehen mit durcheinanderbringen von sachverhalten halte ich eben für falsch.
wenn es dir eben nicht paßt, daß ein händler "nur" die gesetzlichen bestimmungen anbietet und keinen zusätzlichen sachen darüber hinaus, dann kauf wo anders, ganz einfach.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrung mit Gerlinger mitgeteilt und diese ist mieserable und dafür ist dieser Thread da. Wie es zu deuten ist kann jeder selber ich finde dieses verhalten Seitens Gerlinger jedenfalls in der heutigen Zeit schon nah an der Abzockgrenze ob es nun Rechtlich ist oder nicht ist mir da egal.

Und ich wette bei einem Rechtsstreit würde ich Recht bekommen, das bei einem neuen Gegenstand eine Wartezeit zur Ausbesserung von 4-8 Wochen nicht hinnehmbar ist.

Und ansonsten wie gesagt Gerlinger bekommt das Geld ganz einfach erst wenn die Ware Fehlerfrei ist, da können die noch so oft anmahnen.

Edit: Wie soll man eine Ware deiner Meinung nach z.B. so testen wofür diese 14 Tage sind!? Du bestellst etwas das direkt defekt ist z.B. ein Echolot, schickst es an den Händler zum Umtauschen. Dieser schreibt dir du musst aber 4-8 Wochen warten bis das teil ausgetauscht wird. Nach 6 Wochen bekommst ein Fehlerfreies Produkt, stellst nun aber fest nach dem einschalten das du es garnicht gebrauchen kannst Auflösung zu gering etc. pp. was du vorher aufgrund des Defektes ja garnicht testen konntest. Nun kommt der Händler aber an, tut uns leid aber die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht sind um, das wäre einfach eine umgehung seitens des Händlers des 14 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Versandhandel.


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrung mit Gerlinger mitgeteilt und diese  ist mieserable und dafür ist dieser Thread da. Wie es zu deuten ist kann  jeder selber ich finde dieses verhalten Seitens Gerlinger jedenfalls in  der heutigen Zeit schon nah an der Abzockgrenze ob es nun Rechtlich ist  oder nicht ist mir da egal.


Ich weiß ja nicht was miserabel daran ist das ein Händler seinen Kunden freundlich darauf hinweist das der Hersteller vier bis acht Wochen brauchen könnte sich um diese Angelegenheit zu kümmern? Miserabel wäre es wenn der Händler sich gar nicht meldet und seinen Kunden blöd warten lässt. Der Händler kann nichts dagegen tun wenn die Hersteller sich Zeit lassen, er ist nämlich auch nur ein Kunde beim Hersteller, wie wir beim Händler. 

Ich hab selber gerade so einen Fall wo ich auf eine Austauschrute warte seid ein paar Monaten die vom Händler zwar bestellt wurde beim Hersteller aber der bisher nicht geliefert hat. Der Händler ist auch einer von dir genannten bösen mit miesen Service, nur das ich das überhaupt nicht bestätigen kann. Die kümmern sich und informieren mich jedesmal und ich fühle mich trotzdem sehr gut aufgehoben. Für die Wartezeit können die auch nichts und es würde wenig bringen wenn ich deswegen ein riesen Theater veranstalten würde und den Händler als schlecht darstellen würde. Sie tun alles um das irgendwie auszubügeln aber sowas erreicht man eben nur durch nette telefonische Gespräche anstatt hier sich darüber auszukotzen. Klar ist es sowas für uns Kunden immer etwas ärgerlich wenn irgendwas nicht wie geplant und reibungslos funktioniert aber so läuft das nun mal nicht immer im Leben.

Ich finde so lange sich ein Händler bemüht und ehrlich ist dann verzeih ich auch Wartezeiten für die ein ein Händler manchmal einfach nichts kann. Es gibt genug schwarze Schafe und dann muss man die guten ehrlichen Händler nicht auch noch schlecht machen für Gründe die wirklich nicht in dieses Schema passen, zum beispiel Wartezeiten durch Hersteller.....

Wer das nicht will der sollte im Laden kaufen und kann vor Ort direkt darüber verhandeln gleich eine neue Rute zu bekommen, aber auch da wirst du bei vielen auf taube Ohren stoßen und diese werden ebenfalls die Rute einschicken. 

Dann musst du halt bei Herstellern deine Ware kaufen wo du vorab weißt das diese für extrem schnelle Abwicklung bekannt sind....kann man ja sicher alles im Netz rausfinden. ;-)



> Und ansonsten wie gesagt Gerlinger bekommt das Geld ganz einfach erst  wenn die Ware Fehlerfrei ist, da können die noch so oft anmahnen.



Tja da bist du aber im Unrecht, die Ware bezahlen musst du trotzdem erstmal...aber mach wie du denkst.^^


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

die 14 tage rückgaberecht sind nicht zum testen da.
du würfelst schon wieder rückgabe und gewährleistung durcheinander.
wenn dir was nicht gefällt machst du vom rückgaberecht gebrauch.
wenn die ware nen mangel hat machst du von der gewährleistung gebrauch, fertig.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



antonio schrieb:


> die 14 tage rückgaberecht sind nicht zum testen da.
> du würfelst schon wieder rückgabe und gewährleistung durcheinander.



Du würfelst etwas durcheinander die 14 Tage Widderrufsrecht sind dafür da, das man sich die bestellte Ware anschauen kann wie es in einem Laden möglich wäre. Steht sogar haargenau so im Fernabsatzgesetzt.

(3) Der Verbraucher hat abweichend von § 346 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 3 Wertersatz für eine durch die bestimmungsgemäße Ingebrauchnahme der Sache entstandene Verschlechterung zu leisten, wenn er spätestens bei Vertragsschluss in Textform auf diese Rechtsfolge und eine Möglichkeit hingewiesen worden ist, sie zu vermeiden.* Dies gilt nicht, wenn die Verschlechterung ausschließlich auf die Prüfung der Sache zurückzuführen ist.* § 346 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Nr. 3 findet keine Anwendung, wenn der Verbraucher über sein Widerrufsrecht ordnungsgemäß belehrt worden ist oder hiervon anderweitig Kenntnis erlangt hat.



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Tja da bist du aber im Unrecht, die Ware bezahlen musst du trotzdem erstmal...aber mach wie du denkst.^^



Tja, Gerlinger muss mir aber Theoretisch auch übergangsweise Ersatz bereit stellen bei der dauer, denn sonst kann ich Schadensersatz fordern denn ich muss mir übergangsweise jetzt eine 3te kaufen muss und die alte ausgetauscht dann nur mit Wertverlust gebraucht weiterverkaufen.

Und von Angel-Discount24 brauch ich garnicht erst reden die Ware als Neubestellung sofort lieferbar, aber der Austausch der Ware erfolgt mit der Begründung nicht auf Lager nicht.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

anschauen ist kein testen.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Du würfelst etwas durcheinander die 14 Tage Widderrufsrecht sind dafür  da, das man sich die bestellte Ware anschauen kann wie es in einem Laden  möglich wäre. Steht sogar haargenau so im Fernabsatzgesetzt.


Ne du bringst alles durcheinander merkst du das nicht?
Du gehst mir der Rute doch nicht aus einen Geschäft und erstmal eine runde Angeln oder? Das Rückgaberecht bezieht sich wie du schon sagst auf das anschauen und begrabeln wie im Laden. 
Genau das kannst du dann machen, auspacken anschaun und begrabeln und bei nichtgefallen vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen und ab zurück zum Händler......


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ne du bringst alles durcheinander merkst du das nicht?
> Du gehst mir der Rute doch nicht aus einen Geschäft und erstmal eine runde Angeln oder? Das Rückgaberecht bezieht sich wie du schon sagst auf das anschauen und begrabeln wie im Laden.
> Genau das kannst du dann machen, auspacken anschaun und begrabeln und bei nichtgefallen vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen und ab zurück zum Händler......



Im laden bringe ich die Rute aber mindestens einmal auf Spannung und spätestens da hätte man es gemerkt. Mal ganz von den Läden abgesehen die einem anbieten die Rute z.B. an einem Drillsimulator oder im eigenen Teich zu testen. Bei meinem Laden wäre ich übrigens auch hingegangen und er hätte die Rute sofort ohne wenn und aber ausgetauscht, nur leider führt der nur Zebco Ruten.

Edit: Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der ganze Kaufvertrag hinfällig ist... auf der Rechnung steht extra weil ich darum gebeten habe aufgrund der schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Ruten davor von Gerlinger ausgewiesen Rute wurde auf Beschädigung überprüft: Die Rute war beschädigt also wurde der Kaufvertrag seitens Händler nicht eingehalten.


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Im laden bringe ich die Rute aber mindestens einmal auf Spannung und  spätestens da hätte man es gemerkt. Mal ganz von den Läden abgesehen die  einem anbieten die Rute z.B. an einem Drillsimulator oder im eigenen Teich zu testen.



Das liegt im Ermessen des Verkäufers ob er dies erlaubt oder nicht in seinen Laden. So ich hab keine lust jetzt kleinigkeiten hier zu diskutieren. Ich denke mal der Unterschied von Rückgabe, Gewährleistung und Garantie ist nun gut genug deutlich gemacht worden. Wenn dir das alles so nicht gefällt, kauf deine Ware dann im örtlichen Laden und teste, begrabel oder wie auch immer vor dem Kauf deine Ware und gut ist. Denk aber dran, dort im örtlichen Laden gibt es kein Rückgaberecht außer der Laden selbst bietet sowas als Service an....


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Weder noch, ich habe Paymorrow eingeschaltet und zweitens wenn Gerlinger sich Querstellt bin ich morgen beim Anwalt, da eine Austauschfrist von 4-8 Wochen bei einem neuen Gegenstand welchen der Händler auf Lager hat übertrieben und nicht gerechtfertig ist.


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Weder noch, ich habe Paymorrow eingeschaltet und zweitens wenn Gerlinger  sich Querstellt bin ich morgen beim Anwalt, da eine Austauschfrist von  4-8 Wochen bei einem neuen Gegenstand welchen der Händler auf Lager hat  übertrieben und nicht gerechtfertig ist.


Langsam wird es jetzt lächerlich....siehe mal dein Posting....




> Hallo geht es noch bei Gerlinger? Ich soll nun auf eine neue Rute welche  sogar innerhalb der 14 Tägigen Rückgabefrist reklamiert und  eingeschickt wurde 4 bis 8 Wochen warten!?! Ne danke *NIE* wieder Gerlinger.



Wenn du etwas reklamierst hast du erstmal gar keinen Anspruch auf eine Austauschrute. Das ist eine* freiwillige Leistung* deines Händlers/Herstellers wie oft noch. Die haben sich in diesen Fall völlig korrekt verhalten und darüber informiert wie lange diese Angelegenheit dauern könnte. So nun ist das hoffentlich angekommen bei dir. Nebenbei bemerkt es gibt keine gesetzliche Frist zur Nachbesserung.


----------



## funcarve (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Bordies,
möchte hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter:
" www.meeresangelveranstalter.de"
darstellen. Als Anbieter in der Bucht (speziell Blitz-Pilker) wirbt ER damit:
" Auf Wunsch Farbe und Gewicht per Mail anfragen, WIR erstellen ihnen ein Angebot"!!!
Davon habe ich Gebrauch gemacht, und für eine Zusammenstellung von ca.15 Pilkern ein Angebot angefordert. Darauf bekam ich eine freundliche Antwort, das alle Pilker (Bis auf 2 Stk., die würden bei Lieferbarkeit ohne Versandkosten nachgesendet) zu einem Preis von Summe "X" erworben werden können. Der Preis war super, und so überwies ich den genannten Betrag mit dem Hinweis, das ER erst das Komplettpaket zu versenden braucht, wenn alle Pilker vorrätig, da ich die Pilker erst im Juni benötige. Bis dahin alles supi.
Aber wie so oft: "Unverhofft kommt oft"!
Als nächstes erhielt ich eine Mail, das seine Mitarbeiterin einen Fehler gemacht, und ein noch offener Betrag "X" für die beiden zur Zeit nicht verfügbaren Pilker zu zahlen sei.
OK, dachte ich, Fehler sind dazu da gemach zu werden und antwortete Ihm, das ich in diesem Fall an seinem Angebot nicht mehr interessiert sei (habe für diese Zusammenstellung ein besseres Angebot), und ER mir bitte den schon überwiesenen Betrag zurück überweisen soll. Diese Mail wurde knapp mit einem "OK" beantwortet. Da wurde ich das Gefühl nicht los, der "Kollege" ist ganz schön angepi....! Und ich sollte mich nicht täuschen. Nach 4 Tagen erhielt ich ne Mail, in der ER mich nach meinen Bankdaten fragte, um die Überweisung vornehmen zu können (unverständlich, ER hätte nur die Daten aus meiner Überweisung übernehmen müssen). Aber es kommt noch besser:
Nach einer Woche, nachdem ich IHM meine Daten habe zukommen lassen, hatte ich den Betrag immer noch nicht auf meinem Konto. Anfragen per Mail blieben unbeantwortet!
Also zum Telefonhörer gegriffen und angerufen:
Ünd jetzt kommt der eigentliche Hammer:
Dieser Mann, mit Namen Wolfgang Rieger,  ist an Unfreundlichkeit nicht zu übertreffen:
Was ich mir einbilde, ich solle meine Bank dafür verantwortlich machen, und den Fehler hätte schließlich ich gemacht, etc.
Auf den Hinweis, das seine Mitarbeiterin den Fehler gemacht hat, den ER mir sogar in seiner Mail zugestanden hat, beendete ER das Telefonat in dem ER auflegte.
Dieser Anbieter (auch für Angeltouren) ist jedenfalls für mich gestorben. Ein Glück ist das WWW groß genug, und man kann auf andere Anbieter ausweichen. 
p.s.: das Geld ist nach 10 Tagen immer noch nicht auf meinem Konto, ...man muss ich ne Sch...Bank haben!
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas reklamierst hast du erstmal gar keinen Anspruch auf eine Austauschrute. Das ist eine* freiwillige Leistung* deines Händlers/Herstellers wie oft noch. Die haben sich in diesen Fall völlig korrekt verhalten und darüber informiert wie lange diese Angelegenheit dauern könnte. So nun ist das hoffentlich angekommen bei dir.



Nochmals eine Reklamation von 4-8 Wochen ist nicht hinnehmbar, nenne einen Grund welcher eine Reklamation von 4-8 Wochen rechtfertig wenn der Händler weitere Ruten auf Lager hat. Lieferverzug seitens Herstellers kann es nicht sein denn es sind ja Ruten auf Lager! Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich es schriftlich vom Hersteller habe, das es sich um einen Defekt handelt. Punkt aus Ende da sagt sogar der Verbraucherschutz das eine Reklamation Maximal 3 Wochen dauern darf bei über 3 Wochen empfiehlt der Verbraucherschutz sogar vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten wenn der Verkäufer keinen trifftigen Grund für die lange Zeit angeben kann und das kann Gerlinger definitiv nicht.

Meine Meinung zu Gerlinger bleibt jedenfalls bestehen ein Unternehmen welches die Welt nicht braucht! Und haben gerade auch erstmal eine 1 Sterne Bewertung bekommen.


----------



## Havelkaiser (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Weder noch, ich habe Paymorrow eingeschaltet und zweitens wenn Gerlinger sich Querstellt bin ich morgen beim Anwalt, *da eine Austauschfrist von 4-8 Wochen bei einem neuen Gegenstand welchen der Händler auf Lager hat übertrieben und nicht gerechtfertig ist*.



Der Händler macht hier von seinem Recht auf Ausbesserung der Ware gebrauch, da kann er noch 100 neue Ruten im Lager haben, ausbessern heißt nicht automatisch austausch.
Außerdem wurde schon hinreichend darauf hingewiesen das der *Hersteller* für die Wartezeit verantwortlich ist. 

Jetzt aber back to topic...

Wie sehen denn allgemein die Erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de aus? Bin da gerade mal den Shop durchgegangen und hab ein paar nette Angebote gesehen, lohnt sich das?


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Nochmals eine Reklamation von 4-8 Wochen ist nicht hinnehmbar



Noch mal es gibt keine gesetzliche Frist zur Nachbesserung.



> , nenne  einen Grund welcher eine Reklamation von 4-8 Wochen rechtfertig wenn der  Händler weitere Ruten auf Lager hat.



Brauch ich gar nicht, er kann auch eine Million davon auf Lager haben und handelt bei einer Reklamation richtig. Wenn er sie selber Austauschen würde weil er davon welche auf Lager hat dann macht er dies aus Kulanz und nichts anderes....


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Havelkaiser schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde schon hinreichend darauf hingewiesen das der *Hersteller* für die Wartezeit verantwortlich ist.



Und ich habe schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen das der Hersteller mir bestätigt hat ein Austausch/Reperatur würde 6-8 Tage dauern, das habe ich Schwarz auf Weiss schriftlicht. Also ist diese aussage das die 4-8 Wochen dauer am Hersteller liegen absoluter Quatsch. Der Hersteller ist definitiv nicht der schuldige wieso es 4-8 Wochen dauern soll. Gerlinger hat absolut keinen Grund wieso der Austausch 4-8 Wochen dauern soll. Hätte ich gewusst das Gerlinger nun auf einmal 4-8 Wochen benötigt hätte ich die Rute niemals zu Gerlinger zum Umtauschen geschickt sondern direkt zum Hersteller.

Und ich verstehe echt nicht wie man so einen absolut mieserablen Kundenservice wie Gerlinger ihn bietet noch als das maß der dinge, mega gut, einfach super hinstellen kann.

Zum Thema Angelplatz ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Angelplatz vor allem bieten die Service und tauschen defekte Ware sofort aus ohne diese erst Wochenlang durch die Weltgeschichte zu shippern.


----------



## Haenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Im laden bringe ich die Rute aber mindestens einmal auf Spannung und spätestens da hätte man es gemerkt. Mal ganz von den Läden abgesehen die einem anbieten die Rute z.B. an einem Drillsimulator oder im eigenen Teich zu testen...



Warum kaufst du dann nicht einfach im Laden?
Dann passiert dir sowas nicht...

mal abgesehen davon, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon bei Gerlinger bestellt hab, aber eines kann ich aus meiner Sicht 100%ig sagen... top service, zuverlässig, schnell!
Hatte da auch mal 'ne retoure nach einem Defekt... bei mir war nach freundlicher mail zum Händler und nach freundlicher mail vom Händler das Ganze nach gut 1 Woche über die Bühne und ich hatte 'ne "neue" Rute. 

Vielleicht macht auch manchmal der Ton die Musik!?

Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige schwarze Schafe unter den Online Händlern, aber Gerlinger gehört meiner Meinung nach definitv nicht dazu! 
Ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung!!! :m
Und nein, ich arbeite auch nicht dort... *g*


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dann nicht einfach im Laden?
> Dann passiert dir sowas nicht...
> 
> mal abgesehen davon, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon bei Gerlinger bestellt hab, aber eines kann ich aus meiner Sicht 100%ig sagen... top service, zuverlässig, schnell!
> ...



kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> top service, zuverlässig, schnell!



Wie gut das Erfahrungen unterschiedlich sind... nur mal ein paar weitere erfahrungen:

top service: Damals Probleme mit Paymorrow Zahlung bei Gerlinger aufgrund eines Shop Problems von Gerlinger gehabt, angerufen und an der Hotline erstmal: "Paymorrow was das denn?" - also Super service, wissen selber nicht welche Zahlungsarten die anbieten. Genauso wie wenn man eine Rute für weit über 100€ bestellt einem diese nicht gefällt oder gar wegen defektes zurück schickt man auf den Versandkosten sitzen bleibt. Wie schon gesagt geht bei mir mittlerweile auf die 100€ Versandkosten zu, und ich habe nur wegen Defektes zurückgeschickt. Top Service, absolut. Wenn man solche sachen als Top Service ansieht dann weiss ich wieso es Service Wüste Deutschland heisst. :c

schnell: In der Regel habe ich mindestens 2-3 Tage gewartet bis mein Paket von Gerlinger überhaupt ausgeliefert wurde, auch hier schnell? Schnell ist es wenn ich morgens bestelle und nachmittags habe ich schon die Versand eMail, Gerlinger ist da meiner Erfahrung anch eher unterer durchschnitt.

Das einzige was stimmt ist, sie sind zuverlässig und tauschen nicht wie manch anderer laden (z.B. Askari) Ware einfach aus weil der bestellte Artikel nicht lieferbar war.



Haenger schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht auch manchmal der Ton die Musik!?



Mein Ton ist vollkommen in Ordnung, ich kann lediglich solche leute wie Antonio usw. nicht abhaben die sowas noch als Top Service abtun und so einen miesen Service noch verteidigen. Nach dem Motto was willst du eigentlich, sei doch froh das deine 11 Tage alte Rute für 4-8 Wochen Unterwegs nach irgendwohin aber nicht zum Hersteller ist.


----------



## funcarve (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

da bin ich wohl dummer Weise in eine heftige Dikusion um den Gerlinger geraten, schade!
Aber nur so viel, hatte mit diesem Anbieter noch keine Probleme:
"Gute Preise, guter Service, gute Besserung"!
funcarve


----------



## Haenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

|bigeyes

ich weiß ja nicht...
was hast du denn für Vorstellungen?
Was ist denn an 2-3 Tagen nicht ok?
Die werden als einer der größten Online Händler schon ein paar mehr Kunden als dich haben 

Klar, wenn du bei irgend 'nem kleineren Händler bestellst der nicht so 'nen Durchsatz an Aufträgen hat und sich vermutlich grad langweilt, kannst wahrscheinlich schon mal Glück haben das sowas fixer geht.
Aber 2-3 Tage sich doch echt ok, oder etwa nicht.
Alles was über Nacht oder bis zum nächsten Tag geht zählt doch noramlerweise als Express und kostet extra!

Desweiteren hatte ich bei meiner Antwort bezüglich Reklamierung schon den Rücksendeschein im Anhang.
Die ganze Aktion hat mich keinen Heller gekostet und noch nicht mal 'ne Frage danach!
Das ist'n *Top Service*!!! #6

Nachtrag: 
hab ich ganz vergessen, die hatten mir sogar noch 'nen schönen Abu Wobbler als Trostpflaster dazu gelegt!


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Mein Ton ist vollkommen in Ordnung, ich kann lediglich solche leute wie  Antonio usw. nicht abhaben die sowas noch als Top Service abtun und so  einen miesen Service noch verteidigen. Nach dem Motto was willst du  eigentlich, sei doch froh das deine 11 Tage alte Rute für 4-8 Wochen  Unterwegs nach irgendwohin aber nicht zum Hersteller ist.


Nun aber mal langsam.......
Der liebe antonio hat dich nur wie auch ich darauf hingewiesen das in diesen Fall der Händler keine Schuld trifft und wir haben dich aufgeklärt das Rückgaberecht und Gewährleistung verschiedene Dinge sind. Wenn du dort nicht mehr kaufen willst ist das dein gutes Recht aber hier rumbrüllen wie ein Löwe ändert trotzdem nichts an der tatsache das du selbst falsch liegst und wenn du die Zahlung verweigerst dich über Mahnungen nicht wundern brauchst. Da hilft auch ein Anwalt nichts....


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht...
> was hast du denn für Vorstellungen?
> ...



Du hast aber schon verstanden das ich nicht von Empfang sondern vom Versand geredet habe? Meistens liegt die Bestellung bei Gerlinger rund 1 Tag still eh sich was tut.

Beispiele Browning Rolle direkt aus England gekauft über Amazon und der laden ist ein wenig größer als Gerlinger! Rolle am gleichen Tag versendet und 2 Tage später schon bei mir, das ist schnell. 

Zweites Beispiel Rute bei Zesox morgens bestellt, nachmittags versendet, am nächsten Tag da.

Ich kann noch lauter solche Beispiele nennen, Gerlinger ist wie gesagt für mich was Versand angeht eher unterer durchschnitt.



Haenger schrieb:


> Desweiteren hatte ich bei meiner Antwort bezüglich Reklamierung schon den Rücksendeschein im Anhang.
> Die ganze Aktion hat mich keinen Heller gekostet und noch nicht mal 'ne Frage danach!
> Das ist'n *Top Service*!!! #6



Dann bestelle mal per Paymorrow auf Rechnung, dann bekommst die Hin Versandkosten sowie Paymorrow Aufschlag nicht erlassen und musst die selber tragen, lediglich die Rücksendekosten werden übernommen. Aber gleich kommt sicher wieder Antonio und Co und erzählen einen davon das dies rechtens ist, es ist aber trotzdem schlechter Service und bleibt schlechter Service.



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Da hilft auch ein Anwalt  nichts....



Ein Anwalt hilft aber beim Zurücktreten des Kaufvertrages, und das ist definitiv möglich da es keinen Grund für eine Wartezeit von 4-8 Wochen gibt, da ich schriftlich habe das der Austausch beim Hersteller Maximal 5 Werktage dauer und ich nach 6-8 Tagen die Rute wieder in der Hand gehabt hätte.


----------



## Haenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon verstanden das ich nicht von Empfang sondern vom Versand geredet habe? Meistens liegt die Bestellung bei Gerlinger rund 1 Tag still eh sich was tut...



Hab ich schon verstanden 
Ich hab beruflich selbst Kundenkontakt und auch da gibt es Spitzen bei denen dich die Arbeit förmlich überrollt, in so 'nem Fall werden die Aufträge nach Dringlichkeit und Eingangsdatum / Uhrzeit abgearbeitet, da kann es dann schon mal vorkommen das was 'n Tag lang liegen bleibt.
Deswegen 'nen Versand als schlecht hinstellen find ich bedenklich.
Ich hatte die Erfahrung nicht gemacht und somit kann das wohl auch nicht der Standard dort sein...
Vorkommen kann sowas aber überall.

Desdewesche, der einzige Weg so ein Risiko von vorne herein auszuschließen ist... >> geh zum Fachhändler, "teste" und kauf vor Ort und dann hast auch 'nen direkten Ansprechpartner sollte irgendwas über den Jordan gehen! 

Gruß


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> Deswegen 'nen Versand als schlecht hinstellen find ich bedenklich.



Naja ist halt ansichtssache in einer Zeit wo die meisten selbst kleinen hinterhof Shops so Garantien haben wie "Bis 16:00 Uhr bestellt Versand noch am gleichen Tag".



Haenger schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Erfahrung nicht gemacht und somit kann das wohl auch nicht der Standard dort sein...
> Vorkommen kann sowas aber überall.



Naja ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das es eben mehr "Standard" ist 13 Bestellungen im letzten halben Jahr von Gerlinger wovon nur 2 Stück am Tag der Bestellung spätestens den Tag danach versand wurden.

P.S. Und ich würde direkt vor Ort kaufen, aber leider gibt es hier keinerlei Shops welche die Marken führen die ich bevorzuge. Größtenteils eigentlich nur Spro, Sänger, Zebco, Zebco und naja Zebco kurz halt eher Hersteller die keine Hochpreisigen (ausnahme Spro) sachen führen... Alles andere müsste über den Laden bestellt werden und das kann ich genauso gut selber geht dann nur deutlich schneller.

P.S. Und mit Zebco meine ich Zebco und kein Quantum, Browning oder sonstwas denn trotz Zebco haben diese läden solche Ruten in der Regel auf lager, noch weniger die eher Hochpreisigen Ruten wie sie die nennen die ich Angel, mehr so Ruten im 30-50€ Bereich die die auf Lager haben.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

also irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wenn du auf "krawall" aus bist.
wieso bestellst du bei gerlinger überhaupt wenn du bis auf zwei bestellungen nicht zufrieden warst.
sorry aber wenn öfter was in die hose geht, dann such ich mir nen andern händler und mache keine 13 bestellungen im halben jahr bei ihm und rege mich dann hinterher maßlos auf.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich war ja mit Gerlinger an für sich immer zufrieden, nur wenn es um Ruten geht absolut nicht. Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe mittlerweile von 8 bestellten Ruten waren 7 Ruten defekt bei Gerlinger. Weiter vorne hies es ja immer das dies nicht an Gerlinger, sondern am Hersteller liege. Aber das können diese leute ihrer Oma erzählen, komischerweise sind die Ruten bei anderen Shops immer direkt von Anfang an in Ordnung und bei 8 Bestellten Ruten und 7 Defekten kann man auch nichtmehr von einem Einzelfall reden. Spätestens die heutige Erfahrung zeigt das diese beiden Ruten die letzte Bestellung bei dem Laden war, wenn der ganze Mist gelaufen ist, die Rute Ihre Weltreise wohin auch immer Gerlinger sie schickt überwunden hat, werde ich mein Kundenkonto definitiv dort löschen lassen. Angefangen habe ich bei Gerlinger zu bestellen, da sie Kauf auf Rechnung anbieten, aber mittlerweile gibt es mehr als genug andere Angelshops im Internet die dies ebenfalls anbieten.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Ich war ja mit Gerlinger an für sich immer zufrieden, nur wenn es um Ruten geht absolut nicht. Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe mittlerweile von 8 bestellten Ruten waren 7 Ruten defekt bei Gerlinger. Weiter vorne hies es ja immer das dies nicht an Gerlinger, sondern am Hersteller liege. Aber das können diese leute ihrer Oma erzählen, komischerweise sind die Ruten bei anderen Shops immer direkt von Anfang an in Ordnung und bei 8 Bestellten Ruten und 7 Defekten kann man auch nichtmehr von einem Einzelfall reden. Spätestens die heutige Erfahrung zeigt das diese beiden Ruten die letzte Bestellung bei dem Laden war, wenn der ganze Mist gelaufen ist, die Rute Ihre Weltreise wohin auch immer Gerlinger sie schickt überwunden hat, werde ich mein Kundenkonto definitiv dort löschen lassen. Angefangen habe ich bei Gerlinger zu bestellen, da sie Kauf auf Rechnung anbieten, aber mittlerweile gibt es mehr als genug andere Angelshops im Internet die dies ebenfalls anbieten.



sorry was denn nun zufrieden oder nicht. zufriedenheit klingt anders als deine beiträge hier.
wenn 7 von 8 defekt sind das merkst du erst bei der 8.
warum bestellst du dann da noch?
spätestens nach der dritten, wäre bei mir schluß gewesen.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe auch Zubehör etc. Rollen usw. bei Gerlinger gekauft und damit war ich zufrieden. Wobei eine Rolle von den dort gekaufen die Spro Hardliner LCS 560 ist nach nem guten halben Jahr ja auch schon am rumspinnen, dreht teilweise ohne ersichtlichen Grund einfach auf einmal beim Reinholen so 1-2m Schnur ab als ob keine Bremse da wäre, sprich Blei fällt einfach bumms zum Boden... aber da spare ich mir das Theater mit dem Service von Gerlinger nach der Erfahrung nun direkt.

Diese beiden Ruten habe ich jetzt bei Gerlinger statt bei Angelcenter-Kassel bestellt, weil die dort direkt lieferbar waren bei Angelcenter-Kassel befanden sie sich im zulauf und ich hätte 2 Tage länger warten müssen. Ebenfalls weil ich Gerlinger nochmal eine Chance geben wollte, da ja weiter vorne im Thread immer geantwortet wurde, da könne Gerlinger ja nichts zu das wären die Hersteller ja schuld... Ich sehe es mittlerweile komplett anders.

Edit: Vor allem auffällig das alle Ruten Hauptsächlich wegen Defekten an den Griffteilen zurück geschickt wurden.

P.S. und diese 8 Ruten waren 5 Bestellungen...

1. Balzer Diabolo VI Feeder 150g -> Defekt Rücksendung -> ~10€ mich gekostet
2. Balzer Diabolo VI Feeder 150g -> Defekt Rücksendung -> ~10€ mich gekostet
3. Balzer Diabolo VI Feeder 150g -> Defekt Rücksendung -> ~10 mich gekostet
Daraufhin bei Angelplatz eine Shimano Catana CX Feeder 150g bestellt, erste Rute absolut Top in Ordnung.
4. 3x Cormoran Karpfen Rute -> Alle 3 Defekt Rücksendung -> wieder ~10€ für nichts
Daraufhin 2 DAM Mad Defender 2 bei Angelplatz bestellt beite in Ordnung.
5. 2x Balzer Magna Ace Feeder Light 70g -> 1 Defekt Rücksendung -> 4-8 Wochen wartezeit die mir bisher immernoch niemand erklären konnte.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

jetzt sind es nur noch 2 ruten vorhin waren es 7 von 8.
du wirst immer unglaubwürdiger.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe nie behauptet das ich 8 Feederace bestellt habe sondern lediglich das von mittlerweile insgesamt 8 bestellten Ruten bei Gerlinger 7 Defekte aufwiesen bei Gerlinger... dann lern lesen.

Direkt aus meinem ersten Post:



Thairo schrieb:


> So also Gerlinger habe ich definitiv zum letzten mal bestellt.
> 
> Ende Januar *2* Balzer Magna Feederace Light 70g bestellt, Anfang Februar  dann einmal...



Ausser Behauptungen ohne Hintergrund ist von dir noch absolut nichts konstruktives gekommen. Du behauptest auch die ganze Zeit das diese 4-8 Wochen durch Balzer entstehen, ich habe es schriftlich das Balzer Maximal 5 Werktage Bearbeitungszeit benötigt. Doch trotzdem kommt von dir immer und immer wieder nur die Aussage es läge nicht an Gerlinger sondern am Hersteller.

Und um das ganze schriftlich zu machen, die eMail von Balzer



> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]zunächst beglückwünschen wir Sie zum Kauf dieser hochwertigen Balzer Feederrute. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Wie Sie schon richtig bemerkt haben ist es richtig, dass neue Ruten bzw. der Lack bei den ersten [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da steht aber nichts von einen Austausch auf dem du die ganze Zeit rumreitest sondern  von 





> [FONT=&quot;]instand setzen bzw. das Handteil ggf. tauschen[/FONT]


....

So und jetzt mal zu den Fakten. Rechne mal den Versand hin und zurück zum Händler und auch zum Hersteller, das sind alleine schon vier mal Versand wo die Rute unterwegs ist. Dann die bis zu fünf Tage Bearbeitungs dafür um die Rute zu reparieren. Merkst du jetzt das deine Rechnung nicht ganz aufgeht? Die Angabe von bis zu acht Wochen wird eben sicherlich etwas großzügiger ausgelegt damit Leute wie du nach zwei Wochen nicht schon das flattern kriegen.

Das sind schätzen wir mal pro Versand ca. drei Tage schon zwölf der nur für das hin und hergeschicke draufgeht plus die maximal fünf Tage für die Reparatur. Das sind im günstigsten Fall also locker bis zu *siebzehn* Werkstage...


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Versand Gerlinger per DHL 2-3 Tage an Balzer, Balzer Instandsetzung 3-5 Tage, DHL an Gerlinger 2-3 Tage, Gerlinger an mich 2-3 Tage. Also 15 Tage nach eintreffen der Rute bei Gerlinger also Maximal 2 Wochen hätte ich auch nichts gesagt, aber 4-8 Wochen ist definitiv deutlich zu hoch angesetzt und eine solche Wartezeit werde ich auch nicht dulden, spätestens zur 3 Woche hin werde ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten wie vom Verbraucherschutz empfohlen.

P.S Und meine DHL Erfahrung ist eher heute abgesendet, morgen da.


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Versand Gerlinger per DHL 2-3 Tage an Balzer, Balzer Instandsetzung 3-5  Tage DHL an Gerlinger 2-3 Tage Gerlinger an mich 2-3 Tage. Also 15 Tage  nach eintreffen der Rute bei Gerlinger also Maximal 2 Wochen hätte ich  auch nichts gesagt, aber 4-8 Wochen ist definitiv deutlich zu hoch  angesetzt und eine solche Wartezeit werde ich auch nicht dulden,  spätestens zur 3 Woche hin werde ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten wie  vom Verbraucherschutz empfohlen.
> 
> P.S Und meine DHL Erfahrung ist eher heute abgesendet, morgen da.



Dann trete von Kauf zurück wenn dir das alles nicht gefällt, das ist doch deine eigene Sache. Nur vom schlechten Service fehlt bisher immer noch jede Spur.....^^


----------



## Thairo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Was ist bei dir denn bitte 10€ zahlen beim Rücksenden einer Bestellung weil die Ware defekt war, musste ich bisher noch nie bei einem anderen Shop zahlen und ich mache massig Online Bestellungen -> 300-400 im Jahr mindestens. Bisher habe ich egal wo ich bestellt habe, auch beim Kauf auf Rechnung immer alles ersattet bekommen bei Defekt oder nicht gefallen. Oder 4-8 Wochen Wartezeit bei Umtausch und es liegt definitiv nicht am Hersteller. Soll das guter Service sein? Was bieten Unternehmen wie Amazon dann? Göttlichen Service? Da bekommt man selbst nach 3-4 Monaten noch einen Direkt Austausch der Ware. Nur weil ein Laden sich an gesetzliche Bestimmungen hält ist das kein guter Service, sondern eher unterklassen Service. Ein Guter Service zeichnet sich in meinen Augen dadurch aus, das er dem Kunden mehr bietet als es per Gesetz festgelegt ist.

Und ein Händler der absolut nur das anbietet was im Gesetzt steht, ist in meinen Augen heut zu tage einfach schlechter Service, wo es jeder Hinterhofsladen besser macht.


----------



## hecq (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Dann trete von Kauf zurück wenn dir das alles nicht gefällt, das ist doch deine eigene Sache. Nur vom schlechten Service fehlt bisher immer noch jede Spur.....^^


 

4-8 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit bei einem Gewährleistungsfall bei einer Angelrute ist kein schlechter Service, sondern unverschämt. #h


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> 4-8 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit bei einem Gewährleistungsfall bei einer Angelrute ist kein schlechter Service, sondern unverschämt.



Es ist sicherlich keine optimale Bearbeitungszeit das sehe ich auch so..... 
Aber hier gleich vom schlechten Service des Händlers/Herstellers zu reden oder sogar von einer unverschämtheit? Naja Ansichtssache und wie schön das jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu besitzen darf. ^^


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber 8 defekte Ruten von einem Händler zu bekommen wäre schon mehr als Glück. Solltest vielleicht mal Lotto spielen |supergri 

Zum Rest äußere ich mich besser nicht, Kindergarten.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hmmmm..... auch wenn es andere nicht gerne hören - aber der Händler (Gerlinger sollte mehr als 3 Ruten des selben Modells auf Lager haben) hätte durchaus die Möglichkeit die Rute erstmal dem Kunden umzutauschen und im Nachgang - also abseits vom Endverbraucher - die Sache mit dem Großhändler/ Importeur klären.... DAS wäre Kundenservice!

4-8 Wochen ist a) sehr schwammig definiert und b) wie andere schon sagten, beim einem Artikel der nicht unter Einzelanfertigung fällt - schon sehr lange....

Zudem, was die Rücksendekosten angeht, würde ich die AGBs von Gerlinger nochmal anschauen:



> *3. Rücksendekosten bei Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts*
> 
> Hat der Kunde ein Widerrufsrecht, so werden ihm bei Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts die regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung auferlegt, wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder wenn bei einem höheren Preis der Sache der Kunde die Gegenleistung oder eine Teilzahlung zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht erbracht hat, *es sei denn, dass die gelieferte Ware nicht der bestellten entspricht*. In allen anderen Fällen trägt der Verkäufer die Kosten der Rücksendung. Die 40 Euro Grenze gilt für einen Artikel. Es können nicht mehrere Artikel unter 40 Euro addiert werden um die Grenze zu überschreiten.


 
Eine defekte Ware entspricht nicht der bestellten - also muss laut Gerlinger AGB dieser die Kosten tragen!

Wenn man bereits nicht so gute Erfahrungen mit dem Händler gemacht hat - meide ich den ... weshalb du dort immer wieder bestellst -- erschließst sich mir nicht....

Ganz ehrlich - der Artikel wird wohl mehr als 40€ gekostet haben... also dann trete vom Kauf zurück (Fernabsatzgesetz --> Wideruf!) und lasse dir den Kaufbetrag ink. Versandkosten für den Rückversand erstatten....


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Was passiert wenn Gerlinger die Rute vom Kunden gegen eine tauscht, die auf Lager ist? Evtl. bekommt Gerlinger eine neue Rute vom Hersteller, dann wäre alles gut. Aber was passiert, wenn am Griffteil nachträglich was aufarbeitet, was man aber sehen kann. Dann kauft der nächste Kunde eine gebrauchte Rute, oder Gerlinger schmeisst die weg?

Ich hab mal eine 500 Euro Rute im Laden gekauft. War auch defekt. Wurde eingeschickt, aber Fehler nicht vollst. behoben. Wurde wieder eingeschickt und nach ca. 6 Wochen war dan eine neue da. Der Händler hatte auch noch genau so eine Rute da. 

Ich bin komischerweise die ganze Zeit locker geblieben. Denn als ich einmal eine Rolle einschicken musste, welche ich sofort benötigte, wurde die vorgezogen und war innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder da. Nun hätten die mir auch die andere Rute aus dem Laden geben können. Da mir die Firma dann, wanns wirklich drauf an kam sofort geholfen hat, war mir das auch egal. Ausserdem hätte auch noch nen anderer interessanter Deal entstehen können...(Z.B. 500 Euro Gutschrift und dann ne 1,2K Euro Rolle für deutlch unter 700 Euro schiessen...)

Und zu dem Service. Kauf mal nen TV Gerät mit Hersteller Service/Garantie. So ein Ding kaufst du und wenn es kaputt ist, dann kann der Verkäufer nichts machen und dur musst dich an den Kundenservice/Pick Up Service/What ever wenden. :m

Das aber bei solch schlechten Erfahrungen noch bei Gerlinger Bestellt wird, das ist mir auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Franky D (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

für  mich auch absoluter kindergarten und du verstrickst dich in immer mehr wiedersprüchlichen aussagen und auslegungen des gesetzes wenn du schon so oft bei gerlinger vom service enttäuscht wurdest und dir so hohe kosten entstanden sind dann bist du doch selbst schuld wenn du weiterhin dort bestellst aber wie heißt es immer so schön manch einer muss erst viel lehrgeld zahlen bevor man es kapiert das waren dann bei dir nochmal wie viel euro versandkosten fürs zurück schicken?


----------



## Thairo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn Gerlinger die Rute vom Kunden gegen eine tauscht, die auf Lager ist? Evtl. bekommt Gerlinger eine neue Rute vom Hersteller, dann wäre alles gut. Aber was passiert, wenn am Griffteil nachträglich was aufarbeitet, was man aber sehen kann. Dann kauft der nächste Kunde eine gebrauchte Rute, oder Gerlinger schmeisst die weg?



Was passiert wenn Gerlinger mir so eine reparierte Rute und zukommen lassen würde? Genau ich würde sie ebenfalls wieder reklamieren: Dann wären wir schon bei einer Wartezeit für eine niegel nagel neue Rute von fast einem halben Jahr und ich habe auf Rechnung nicht auf Vorkasse bestellt, aber genau das hätte ich dann, auf Vorkasse bestellt. Und es geht hier nicht um irgend ein Edel Produkt sondern um eine ganz normale 100€ Rute von der Stange aus dem 2013er Programm.

Aber hier im Forum sind Wartezeiten von 4-8 Wochen ja vollständig akzeptable... ausser es steht Shimano davor, dann ist eine solche Umtausch Zeit ja eine unverschämtheit.



Franky D schrieb:


> für  mich auch absoluter kindergarten und du  verstrickst dich in immer mehr wiedersprüchlichen aussagen und  auslegungen des gesetzes



Mir ist scheiss egal was im Gesetz steht... ein Händler der sich bei Garantie kleinlich nur das anbietet was im Gesetzt steht und 4-8 Wochen Reklamationszeit bei neuen Artikeln anbietet, bietet ganz einfach absolut miesen Service.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - der Artikel wird wohl mehr als 40€ gekostet haben... also  dann trete vom Kauf zurück (Fernabsatzgesetz --> Wideruf!) und lasse  dir den Kaufbetrag ink. Versandkosten für den Rückversand  erstatten....



Zitat Gerlinger AGB:



> Sie haben die regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die  gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der  zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder  wenn Sie bei einem höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs  noch nicht die Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte  Teilzahlung erbracht haben.


sonst hätte ich es ja einfach per Widderruf zurück gegeben und eine neue bestellt, aber dann hätte ich wieder ~10€ in den Himmel geschossen. Der Händler ist Gesetzlich leider bei Kauf auf Rechnung nur gezwungen die Rücksendekosten zu übernehmen, die hinsendekosten muss man selber tragen solange die Rechnung noch nicht bezahlt wurde. Wobei man hier durchaus Gerichtlich Nachhaken könnte, schliesslich wurden die Artikel allesamt wegen Defektes zurück geschickt und nicht wegen nichtgefallens... Gerlinger selbst hat sich halt nur auf die Gesetzeslage bezogen und das dieser Service ja ganz normal wäre. Gerlinger ist allerdings der einzige Laden der das so handhabt, wieder ein zeuge vom schlechten Service.

Und die Paymorrow Gebühr steht sowieso auf einem anderen blatt ob dies Rechtens ist, ich weiss es nicht. Denn die nehmen ja 3% Gebühr pro Rechnung wenn ich etwas zurück schicke, was aber der einzige Preis/Artikel der Bestellung war, muss ich die 3% trotzdem bezahlen obwohl 3% von nichts, nichts ist.

Anbei die eMail auf meine Nachfrage von damals zu dem Thema bei Gerlinger:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben kulanterweise die Kosten der Rücksendung durch die Freeway-Paketkarte übernommen. Zusendekosten sowie die Gebühren von Paymorrow werden nicht erstattet. Laut Fernabsatzgesetz müssen diese nur erstattet werden wenn die Ware komplett bezahlt ist. Dies war hier nicht gegeben.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Dakarangus (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mensch thairo, was ist denn da los...........#d



Thairo schrieb:


> Aber hier im Forum sind Wartezeiten von 4-8 Wochen ja vollständig akzeptable... ausser es steht Shimano davor, dann ist eine solche Umtausch Zeit ja eine unverschämtheit.



Meine Erfahrung: Bei Balzer hat es ca. *5 Wochen* gedauert bis sie meine Rute repariert hatten, Shimano hat *6 MONATE* gebraucht mir einen Gummiring (Dichtung unter Rotor) für ne Rolle zu schicken den ich auch noch selbst einbauen durfte, da kommt die Unverschämtheit her, und nicht wie du es dir zurecht drehst.

Aber sprech mit deinem Anwalt uns lass dir den Begriff "Garantie" erklären. Mach bitte keinen Prozess draus, dann haben unsere Gerichte vielleicht mehr Zeit sich um richtige Probleme zu kümmern.
Ich will nicht wissen wieviele richtig geschädigte Menschen auf Prozesse warten, während irgendwelche Nachbarschafts-Kleinigkeiten und ähnliches verhandelt werden, die auf gekränktem Stolz und einer bedenklichen "ich-zeigs-sowieso-allen"-Haltung beruhen.


----------



## ~Michi~ (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn Gerlinger die Rute vom Kunden gegen eine tauscht, die auf Lager ist? Evtl. bekommt Gerlinger eine neue Rute vom Hersteller, dann wäre alles gut. Aber was passiert, wenn am Griffteil nachträglich was aufarbeitet, was man aber sehen kann. Dann kauft der nächste Kunde eine gebrauchte Rute, oder Gerlinger schmeisst die weg?



Ähm... aber wenn ich bei einem Shop eine neue Rute bestelle, eine kaputte geliefert bekomme, diese dann nicht ausgetauscht wird und ich eventuell eine reparierte bekomme wo man die Reperatur noch dazu vieleicht sieht dann ist das ok? #d

Der größte Denkfehler den die meisten hier in meinen Augen machen ist das es ein Unterschied ist ob ich defekte Ware geliefert bekomme oder mir die Ware in der Garantiezeit kaputt geht!

Klar kommt es mal vor das man was kaputtes bekommt, ich habe aber noch niemals erlebt das das kaputte Teil dann nicht gegen ein neues getauscht wurde bei keinem Händler wo ich bisher bestellt habe! |rolleyes

Wenn mir das Teil im laufe der Garantie kaputt geht dann ist es klar das man kein neues bekommt sondern das alte zur Reperatur gesendet wird und man unter Umständen auch mal ne Weile auf die Reperatur warten muss. Aber bitte nicht bei einem Teil was einem defekt verkauft wird...


----------



## Thairo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Mensch thairo, was ist denn da los...........#d



Bei mir ist garnichts los, ihr wollt mir doch erzählen das meine Meinung falsch sei und Gerlinger einen Top Service bietet... Meine ansicht von Top Service ist nunmal anders.

Fakt ist ich habe eine nagelneue Rute gekauft, diese wurde Defekt geliefert, also wurde sie innerhalb der 14 Tage zurück geschickt und um einen *direkt* Austausch gebeten, welchem Gerlinger auch zugestimmt hat. Ich habe nie zugestimmt das diese Rute 4-8 Wochen zum Hersteller bzw. Lieferanten geschickt wird, kurz ich werfe Gerlinger hier ganz klar einen versuch Arglistiger Täuschung vor. Denn hätte Gerlinger von vornerein gesagt das dauert 4-8 Wochen wäre ich logischerweise vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten und hätte dem absolut nicht zugestimmt.

Edit: Oder anders ausgedrückt ich fühle mich hier ganz klar von Gerlinger um mein 14 tägiges Widderrufsrecht betrogen.

Edit 2: Übrigens gerade mal im BGB nachgeschaut:

*§ 439
Nacherfüllung*

 (1) Der Käufer kann als Nacherfüllung* nach seiner Wahl* die  Beseitigung des Mangels oder die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache  verlangen.

Kurz um Gerlinger verstößt gegen das gesetz denn die Beseitigung des Mangels war nicht gefordert sondern eine Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache war von mir gefordert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wegen Rutenreparatur war evtl. blöd ausgedrückt. Was ist, wenn die Rute Korkgriff hat und da sieht man es, auch wenn die nur 1-2x am Wasser war, das die Rute gefischt wurde.

Ich finde das verhalten ok. Denn es benachteiligt nicht den nächsten Kunden. Ich möchte schliesslich keine Ruten kaufen, die schon ein anderer gefischt hat.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Fakt ist ich habe eine nagelneue Rute gekauft, diese wurde Defekt geliefert, also wurde sie innerhalb der 14 Tage zurück geschickt und um einen *direkt* Austausch gebeten, welchem Gerlinger auch zugestimmt hat. Ich habe nie zugestimmt das diese Rute 4-8 Wochen zum Hersteller bzw. Lieferanten geschickt wird, *kurz ich werfe Gerlinger hier ganz klar einen versuch Arglistiger Täuschung vor.* Denn hätte Gerlinger von vornerein gesagt das dauert 4-8 Wochen wäre ich logischerweise vom
> Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten und hätte dem absolut nicht zugestimmt.


 
Hmm ich kann deinen Frust verstehen und kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum der Händler nicht die Sache trennt und dir als Kunden erstmal eine neue Rute zukommen lässt - und dann im Nachgang die Sache mit dem Hersteller klärt ... das wäre für mich Kundenservice.... ist aber meine persönliche Meinung!

Kann es sein, dass du bei Gerlinger aufgrund der älteren Geschehnisse eventuell auf ner "Marker-Liste" stehst? 
Wäre nichts ungewöhnliches, bei Kunden die X mal bestellen und fast immer irgendwas an der Ware war etc... (nur reine Vermutung von jmd der Jahrelang im Customer Service gearbeitet hat ... ).

Axo... arglistige Täuschung ist wieder ne gaaaanz andere Geschichte und ne andere Hausnummer. Du solltest denoch Bezug auf die Email nehmen, in der dir Gerlinger den AUSTAUSCH der Rute zugesichert haben....


----------



## Dakarangus (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> *§ 439 (BGB)
> Nacherfüllung*
> 
> (1) Der Käufer kann als Nacherfüllung* nach seiner Wahl* die  Beseitigung des Mangels oder die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache  verlangen.



Das gilt hier aber nur wenn die Ware von Anfang an nicht i.O. war (durch Vorliegen eines Sachmangels bei Lieferung), das betrifft keinen "garantie"-Fall (Ware geht nach ner Weile kaputt) aus der gesetzlichen 2-Jahres Gewährleistung oder?
Was ist mit dem Recht des verkäufers auf Nacherfüllung? Die greift dann im "Garantiefall" oder, also da gibts dann keine "freie Wahl" nach 439 Abs. 1 oder?


----------



## Thairo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du bei Gerlinger aufgrund der älteren Geschehnisse eventuell auf ner "Marker-Liste" stehst?
> Wäre nichts ungewöhnliches, bei Kunden die X mal bestellen und fast immer irgendwas an der Ware war etc... (nur reine Vermutung von jmd der Jahrelang im Customer Service gearbeitet hat ... ).



Ob Gerlinger so eine Liste hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ausser Ruten habe ich bei Gerlinger bisher nichts bemängelt und wie ich weiter vorhe schon verlinkt habe damals z.B. bei den 3 Cormoran Ruten welche alle 3 Beschädigungen am Griff aufwiesen, sowas ist für mich ein Mangel der einen Umtausch rechtfertigt. Mag ja sein das der ein oder andere da eher Rabatt aushandelt und mit lebt, für mich ist es aber ein Umtauschgrund.



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Das gilt hier aber nur wenn die Ware von  Anfang an nicht i.O. war (durch Vorliegen eines Sachmangels bei  Lieferung), das betrifft keinen "garantie"-Fall (Ware geht nach ner  Weile kaputt) aus der gesetzlichen 2-Jahres Gewährleistung oder?
> Was ist mit dem Recht des verkäufers auf Nacherfüllung? Die greift dann  im "Garantiefall" oder, also da gibts dann keine "freie Wahl" nach 439  Abs. 1 oder?



Die Ware ist aber *nicht* nach einer Weile kaputt gegangen sondern beim ersten Benutzen/Werfen/Last auf die Rute bringen (20g Futterkorb) ist es aufgefallen, knacks und lose war der griff, kurz kann man auch sagen direkt nach der Lieferung. Denn so ein Schaden ist nur vom anschauen nicht bemerkbar.

Edit: Und es gibt sogar einen Zeugen der es bezeugen kann, das die Rute vom ersten moment an, also schon bei Lieferung diesen defekt aufwies.


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Fakt ist ich habe eine nagelneue Rute gekauft, diese wurde Defekt  geliefert, also wurde sie innerhalb der 14 Tage zurück geschickt und um  einen *direkt* Austausch gebeten, welchem Gerlinger auch zugestimmt hat.




Was den nun? Dir wurde ein Austausch versprochen? Hier in deinen eigenen vorgestellten Schreiben steht aber was völlig anderes....siehe selbst"rot makiert"...



> [FONT=&quot;]Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot;]zunächst beglückwünschen wir Sie zum Kauf dieser hochwertigen Balzer Feederrute. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot;]Wie Sie schon richtig bemerkt haben ist es richtig, dass neue Ruten bzw. der Lack bei den ersten [/FONT]
> ...


Vom Austausch ist hier jedenfalls keine Rede. Ganz ehrlich ich sehe es genauso, jemand der zig mal immer wieder Ruten beim selben Händler bestellt obwohl er nur kaputte geliefert bekommt ist wirklich selber schuld. Du hättest schon längst daraus lernen können und woanders deine Ruten ordern können wo laut deiner Erfahrung alles reibungslos klappt. In der ganzen Zeit wo du hier rummeckerst hättest du schon lange mal bei Gerlinger anrufen können und deine Probleme in einen freundlichen Gespräch klären können. Da du ja eh nicht gewillt bist zu bezahlen dann beschwere dich auch nicht das sie deine Rücksendekosten nicht übernehmen, sie sagen ganz klar erst Ware bezahlen dann tragen wir auch die Rücksendekosten ab einen bestimmten Warenwert des Artikels. Das ist ein normaler Vorgang und wenn andere Händler dies anders handhaben dann ist das auch wieder wie schon so oft eine freiwillige Leistung aus KULANZ...ich hoffe du weißt was Kulanz ist?

So und nun sollte mal wieder Ruhe einkehren.....


----------



## ~Michi~ (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das Schreiben ist von Balzer nicht vom Händler, das der Hersteller die Rute nur instand setzt und nicht ne neue sendet sollte klar sein, er hat dir ja auch nich die kaputte verkauft... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thairo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> In der ganzen Zeit wo du hier rummeckerst hättest du schon lange mal bei Gerlinger anrufen können und deine Probleme in einen freundlichen Gespräch klären können.



Mit dem kleinen problem das die dort nichtmal Deutsch können und man fast garnichts versteht, wie soll man da etwas per Telefon klären? Ganz davon ab das ich von Mündlichen absprachen garnichts halte, denn da ist niemand gezwungen sich drann zu halten, weil Aussage gegen Aussage steht.


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ganz nebenbei sollte man bevor man mit BGB um sich wirft diese auch komlett lesen, ganz besonders Absatz 3 ......



> *§ 439
> Nacherfüllung*
> 
> (1) Der Käufer kann als Nacherfüllung nach seiner Wahl die  Beseitigung des Mangels oder die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache  verlangen.
> ...





> Das Schreiben ist von Balzer nicht vom Händler, das der Hersteller die  Rute nur instand setzt und nicht ne neue sendet sollte klar sein, er hat  dir ja auch nich die kaputte verkauft... |kopfkrat


Ja das ist richtig die ist von Balzer, aber was anderes habe ich hier nicht lesen können die seine Aussage über die Zusage einer Austauschrute bestätigt. Also kann ich nur darauf hinweisen. Ganz ehrlich bei dem ganzen hin und her sieht auch langsam keiner mehr durch.....

Er will ne neue Rute und der Händler hat sie eingeschickt und wartet nun darauf das Balzer aktiv wird und sie entweder repariert oder ne neue schickt. Sie haben ihn darauf hingewiesen das es so und so lange dauernd könnte und zu mehr sind sie auch nicht verpflichtet. Es ist und bleibt kein schlechter Service, sicherlich kein supi, dupi Top Service aber wie gesagt auch kein mieser. Wenn alles so blöd dort ist was kauft er da noch? Er lobt andere in den Himmel die alles machen was der Kunde will, na dann soll er doch dort weiter Einkaufen...

Über sein Unwissen was Garantie, Gewährleistung, Reklamieren usw betrifft, dafür kann hier keiner was, aufgeklärt wurde er zu genüge. Wie gesagt ich kann natürlich verstehen das er verärgert ist ein bisschen über die lange Wartezeit aber glaube mir das ist mehr die Regel als eine Ausnahme....

So und nun esse ich erstmal was leckeres.


----------



## Thairo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Über sein Unwissen was Garantie, Gewährleistung, Reklamieren usw betrifft, dafür kann hier keiner was, aufgeklärt wurde er zu genüge. So und nun esse ich erstmal was leckeres...



Siehe weiter oben ich habe nach BGB das recht auf einen Sofort Austausch ob du es wahr haben möchtest oder nicht. Deine Argumentation ist ungefähr so, wie wenn du einen Neuwagen kaufst und dich reinsetzt feststellst willst ihn doch nichtmehr kannst ihn nichtmehr zurück geben...

Oder du kaufst eine Glühbirne schraubst sie rein leuchtet nicht, also muss man sie zum Hersteller einschicken statt umtauschen, denn das Recht auf Umtausch hätte man ja mit dem öffnen der Verpackung abgegeben usw. denn du musst dem Gerät ja von aussen ansehen das es Defekt ist.

Oder kaufst einen Fernseher, steckst stecker rein und er geht nicht an -> Defekt Umtauschen ist aber nicht, nein du musst 1 Jahr warten bis das neue Gerät vom Hersteller zurück ist. Das ist völliger Schwachsinn und damit kommt kein Händler durch.

Was anderes ist hier nicht geschehen Angel gekauft -> Angel ausgepackt und bei der ersten benutzung/wurf festgestellt das, defekt. Das man in so einem Fall kein Recht auf Umtausch hat weil man sie ja aus der Packung genommen hast ist Garantiert nicht der Fall.


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Deine Argumentation ist ungefähr so, wie wenn du einen Neuwagen kaufst  und dich reinsetzt feststellst willst ihn doch nichtmehr kannst ihn  nichtmehr zurück geben...


Das wäre mir auch sehr Neu das man einen gekauften Neuwagen wegen nichtgefallen zurück geben kann. :m
Für den Rest, beachte bitte Absatz 3 oben, ist extra rot makiert für dich.....|rolleyes



> Was anderes ist hier nicht geschehen Angel gekauft -> Angel  ausgepackt und bei der ersten benutzung/wurf festgestellt das, defekt.  Das man in so einem Fall kein Recht auf Umtausch hat weil man sie ja aus  der Packung genommen hast ist Garantiert nicht der Fall.


Natürlich du hast ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen aber du hast reklamiert und das ist deine eigene Entscheidung gewesen.


----------



## Thairo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Natürlich du hast ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen aber du hast reklamiert und das ist deine eigene Entscheidung gewesen.



Ich habe *NICHT* reklamiert... wie oft noch? Ich habe um eine *NEUE Austauschrute* gebittet, Gerlinger hätte also höchstens die Wahl gehabt mir eine *Austauschrute zu verweigern* und *das Geld wieder zu geben*. Von Einsenden und Instandsetzung war nie die Rede bei meinem Schreiben an Gerlinger. Nach den AGBs von Gerlinger habe ich sogar mein Widderrufsrecht geltend gemacht:



> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von  Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder - wenn Ihnen die  Sache vor Fristablauf überlassen wird - *auch durch Rücksendung der Sache  widerrufen*


----------



## Franky D (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Mir ist scheiss egal was im Gesetz steht... ein Händler der sich bei Garantie kleinlich nur das anbietet was im Gesetzt steht und 4-8 Wochen Reklamationszeit bei neuen Artikeln anbietet, bietet ganz einfach absolut miesen Service.


 
komm mal wieder runter selbst wenn es dir sch... egal ist was im gesetz steht gesetz ist gesetz da wirst du nicht wirklich was dran ändern können und auch ein anwaltr wird da nichts ändern die kochen auch nu rmit wasser und sind an die gesetzeslage gebunden und die ist in dem fall eindeutig!

du hast kein recht auf austausch da du den Artikel benutzt hast und ein defekt vor liegt somit musst du demm verkäufer die möglichkeit einräumern bis zu mal nach zu besser in welcher zeit dies geschieht ist völlig irrelevant.
Einen umtausch in den ersten 2woche ist nur möglich bei ungeöffneter unbenutzer original Verpackten unbeschädigten Ware wann verstehst du es endlich das du kein recht auf austausch hast das räumt dir keiner ein Gerlinger hält sich nur an die gesetzeslage.


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

klar hast du reklamiert.
bei rückgabe hättest du die rute nur zurückschicken brauchen und fertig.
hättest dein geld zurückerhalten und die sache wäre gegessen.

rückgabe ist nicht austausch wie oft denn nun noch.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja mir ist das auch langsam zu bunt jetzt.....
Jeden Ratschlag, jede Aufklärung wird völlig ignoriert und seine Meinung wird als die einzig wahre akzetiert. Manche Menschen sollten auch mal den Fehler bei sich selber suchen.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Thairo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dann fang mal bei dir an, dein eigenes Zitat:

*



			§ 439
Nacherfüllung
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> (1) Der Käufer kann als Nacherfüllung  nach seiner Wahl die  Beseitigung des Mangels oder die Lieferung einer  mangelfreien Sache  verlangen.
> (2) Der Verkäufer hat die zum Zwecke der Nacherfüllung erforderlichen   Aufwendungen, insbesondere Transport-, Wege-, Arbeits- und   Materialkosten zu tragen.
> (3) Der Verkäufer kann die vom Käufer gewählte Art  der Nacherfüllung unbeschadet des § 275  Abs. 2 und 3 verweigern, wenn  sie nur mit unverhältnismäßigen Kosten  möglich ist. Dabei sind  insbesondere der Wert der Sache in mangelfreiem  Zustand, die Bedeutung  des Mangels und die Frage zu berücksichtigen, *ob  auf die andere Art der  Nacherfüllung ohne erhebliche Nachteile für den  Käufer zurückgegriffen  werden könnte.* Der Anspruch des Käufers  beschränkt sich in diesem Fall  auf die andere Art der Nacherfüllung; das  Recht des Verkäufers, auch  diese unter den Voraussetzungen des Satzes 1  zu verweigern, bleibt  unberührt.
> (4) Liefert der Verkäufer zum Zwecke der Nacherfüllung eine   mangelfreie Sache, so kann er vom Käufer Rückgewähr der mangelhaften   Sache nach Maßgabe der §§ 346 bis 348 verlangen.


Wenn 4-8 Wochen Austauschzeit für den Käufer kein erheblicher Nachteil ist, steht ausser Frage. Es ist ein absolut erheblicher Nachteil für den Käufer wenn er 4-8 Wochen warten muss und damit steht Gerlinger nicht zu den austausch zu verweigern. Wenn du also meinst das BGB zu zitieren dann evtl. selber erstmal lesen.


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Wenn 4-8 Wochen Austauschzeit für den Käufer kein erheblicher Nachteil  ist, steht ausser Frage. Es ist ein absolut erheblicher Nachteil für den  Käufer wenn er 4-8 Wochen warten muss und damit steht Gerlinger nicht  zu den austausch zu verweigern. Wenn du also meinst das BGB zu zitieren  dann evtl. selber erstmal lesen.


Du siehst das als erheblichen Nachteil, das bedeutet aber nicht das es so ist. Noch mal eine Erklärung und diesmal wirklich das letzte mal....



> [SIZE=-1]Da die neue Sache nach einem Auswechseln des Teiles "genau wie neu" wäre, k[SIZE=-1]ann[/SIZE] der Verkäufer eine Neulieferung des Spielzeugs gem. § 439 Abs. 3 BGB verweigern.[/SIZE]


Länge der Reklamationszeit ist erstmal nicht relevant für eine unzumutbarkeit und es ist erstmal auch kein erheblicher Nachteil.... 
Deine einige möglichkeit ist dem Händler eine Frist zusetzen von zum beispiel maximal 3 Wochen und danach tritts du eben vom Kaufvertrag zurück. Verstanden?????


----------



## Thairo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Du siehst das als erheblichen Nachteil, das bedeutet aber nicht das es so ist. Noch mal und diesmal wirklich das letzte mal....



Das sehe nicht nur ich so sondern auch der Verbraucherschutz, das eine Wartezeit von 4-8 Wochen selbst bei nicht Neuteilen sondern älteren teilen unzumutbar ist.

Und die Frist habe ich Gerlinger schon lange gestellt, nämlich 14 Tage.


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Das sehe nicht nur ich so sondern auch der Verbraucherschutz, das eine  Wartezeit von 4-8 Wochen selbst bei nicht Neuteilen sondern älteren  teilen unzumutbar ist.
> 
> Und die Frist habe ich Gerlinger schon lange gestellt, nämlich 14 Tage.


Dein gutes Recht aber ob Gerlinger dies schafft und Erfüllen kann ist eben die andere Frage aber die Zeit wirds zeigen.
Der Verbraucherschutz wird aber sicher nicht empfehlen, die Rechnung einfach nicht zu begleichen weil man bockig ist und einen die angegebene Reklamationszeit nicht passt. ;-)


----------



## funcarve (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



funcarve schrieb:


> Hallo Bordies,
> möchte hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter:
> " www.meeresangelveranstalter.de"
> darstellen. Als Anbieter in der Bucht (speziell Blitz-Pilker) wirbt ER damit:
> ...



Vielleicht ist ja jetzt die "Gerlinger-Diskusion" durch und Jemand hat ebenfalls Erfahrungen mit o.g. Shop/Anbieter gemacht?!
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Franky D (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Dann fang mal bei dir an, dein eigenes Zitat:
> 
> Wenn 4-8 Wochen Austauschzeit für den Käufer kein erheblicher Nachteil ist, steht ausser Frage. Es ist ein absolut erheblicher Nachteil für den Käufer wenn er 4-8 Wochen warten muss und damit steht Gerlinger nicht zu den austausch zu verweigern. Wenn du also meinst das BGB zu zitieren dann evtl. selber erstmal lesen.


 

nichts desto trotz schauen wir mal was bei raus kommt wäre vielleicht interessant zu wissen was bei rauskaum wenn du hier weiterhin berichten würdest


@funcarve zu dem pilkershop kann ich leider nichts sagen


----------



## funcarve (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> nichts desto trotz schauen wir mal was bei raus kommt wäre vielleicht interessant zu wissen was bei rauskaum wenn du hier weiterhin berichten würdest
> 
> 
> @funcarve zu dem pilkershop kann ich leider nichts sagen



na wenigsten wurde ich wahrgenommen, danke dir
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Franky D (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

wahrgenommen hatte ich dein post auch schon das erste mal so wie du das schilderst das ist keine angebrachte kundenbetreung einfach aufzulegen... ich würd eine nett formulierte e-mail mit der gewissen würze an nachdruck formulieren falls sich das noch nicht geklärt hat


----------



## funcarve (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> wahrgenommen hatte ich dein post auch schon das erste mal so wie du das schilderst das ist keine angebrachte kundenbetreung einfach aufzulegen... ich würd eine nett formulierte e-mail mit der gewissen würze an nachdruck formulieren falls sich das noch nicht geklärt hat


ist geschehen, und spätestens morgen geht die Sache zum Rechtsanwalt (da ER  ja auf Mails nicht reagiert und Telefonate #d)
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Plötze2000 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja das ist das Für.- und Wieder im Online-Geschäft. Wir möchten soviel wie möglich sparen - Händler oder Veranstalter vor Ort sind uns zu teuer - aber wenn in der virtuellen Welt was im elektronischen Äther verschwindet oder mal schief läuft - wird wieder gemeckert. |kopfkrat


----------



## funcarve (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Plötze2000 schrieb:


> Ja das ist das Für.- und Wieder im Online-Geschäft. Wir möchten soviel wie möglich sparen - Händler oder Veranstalter vor Ort sind uns zu teuer - aber wenn in der virtuellen Welt was im elektronischen Äther verschwindet oder mal schief läuft - wird wieder gemeckert. |kopfkrat



Das das WWW in dieser Hinsicht Risiko behafteter ist, ist mir bewußt. Das war hier auch nicht das Thema, sondern die Vorgehensweise eines Anbieters. Und es gibt genügend gute Beispiele, wie es besser geht.
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

habe letzte woche Aalglöckchen online bestellt. was soll ich euch sagen, heute angekommen. Aber der Klang von den Dingern gefällt mir nicht, also erstmal reklamieren!!!!!!!
Mal im Ernst, hab vor 4-5 Jahren mal 3 Freilaufrollen als Paket u. zum Festpreis über e-bay gekauft. Hier mal der Ablauf: 
Freitag: bestellt u. bezahlt
Montag: Ware erhalten und eine Rolle tel. reklamiert. Antwort vom Verkäufer: ich haben schon über 500 von Rollen verkauft, noch nie Reklamation. Was nun kam hat mich doch ein wenig erstaunt, ich dir jetzt schicken noch einmal 4 Rollen, beste 3 aus allen 7 aussuchen und du Rest zu mir zurückschicken.
Mittwoch: Paket mit 4 Rollen angekommen, ich wie befohlen mir aus den nun insgesamt 7 Rollen die vor mir lagen, die meiner Meinung nach besten 3 Rollen ausgesucht und am selben Tag mit dem beigelegten Versandschein 4 Rollen zurückgeschickt.
Freitag: Anruf  vom Händler, Rollen heute bei mir angekommen, hoffe nun alles gut.
Ja, es war alles gut und zwar innerhalb einer Woche. 

Leider kann ich nicht mehr sagen in welchem Shop das war, es war aber keiner von den Großen.


----------



## funcarve (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



yukonjack schrieb:


> habe letzte woche Aalglöckchen online bestellt. was soll ich euch sagen, heute angekommen. Aber der Klang von den Dingern gefällt mir nicht, also erstmal reklamieren!!!!!!!
> Mal im Ernst, hab vor 4-5 Jahren mal 3 Freilaufrollen als Paket u. zum Festpreis über e-bay gekauft. Hier mal der Ablauf:
> Freitag: bestellt u. bezahlt
> Montag: Ware erhalten und eine Rolle tel. reklamiert. Antwort vom Verkäufer: ich haben schon über 500 von Rollen verkauft, noch nie Reklamation. Was nun kam hat mich doch ein wenig erstaunt, ich dir jetzt schicken noch einmal 4 Rollen, beste 3 aus allen 7 aussuchen und du Rest zu mir zurückschicken.
> ...



hier nennst du ein Beispiel, wie es auch gehen kann. 
Nun muss uns ja nicht jeder Händler 20 Artikel schicken, und wir suchen uns dann die passenden aus, aber vergessen wir nicht:
Onlinehändler haben geringere Kosten, wie ein Ladengeschäft, Sie haben freie Zeiteinteilung, und, und, und.......
Sie sind doch auch Dienstleister, und wenn eine zufriedene Dienstleistung erbracht wird, wirkt sich dieses auf ihren Umsatz aus (positive Bewertungen= neue Kunden).
Und sind wir mal ehrlich, aus Nächstenliebe wird doch kein Onlineshop betrieben, ER wird schon etwas abwerfen!
Zusammenfassend können wir aber feststellen, es geht auch anders, wie in meinem Bsp.
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Obwohl ich den Shop nicht mehr weiß, muss ich diese Geschichte
zum Besten geben.
Ich, Anfänger wollte mir eine Wathose kaufen.
ich bekam von einem Bekannten einen Tipp für eine Wathose inkl. Gummistiefeln.
ich suchte dieses modell und bestellte die Größe die mir am besten zu passen schien(ich informierte mich so gut es ging vorher).
Einen tag später bekam ich einen Anruf von dem Shop,
der Verkäufer fragte mich wie groß ich sei und welche Schuhgröße ich hätte, da es sehr wichtig sei.
Ich gab ihm meine Daten und er sagte, dass ich eine Zwischengröße hätte und er diese leider nicht mehr hätte.
Ich könnte mich aber bei zukünftigen Fragen zur Wathose bei ihm melden.

Also recherchierte ich welche Wathose gut sei da es diese spezielle nicht mehr gab.

Im Endeffekt fand ich eine gute Wathose+Schuhe die oft empfohlen wurde zu einem, wie mir schien, guten Preis.

Also rief ich den Händler aus dem 1. Shop und fragte ihn nach seiner Meinung.

"Das ist eine gute Wathose zu einem tollen Preis wenn du sie in dieser Größe kaufst muss sie dir passen"
gesagt getan.

Der Kerl hat keinen cent an mir verdient, nur Arbeit gehabt, hat mich ehrlich und gut beraten
und war sich nicht zu fein ein gutes Angebot eines Konkurrenten  anzuerkennen.

best Kundenservice ever mMn:vik:

Das ich den Shop vergessen habe ist eine Schande#q


----------



## funcarve (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Obwohl ich den Shop nicht mehr weiß, muss ich diese Geschichte
> zum Besten geben.
> Ich, Anfänger wollte mir eine Wathose kaufen.
> ich bekam von einem Bekannten einen Tipp für eine Wathose inkl. Gummistiefeln.
> ...


ein weiteres Beispiel, das es besser geht, danke dir!
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Haenger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Noch ein Beispiel dass es anders laufen kann...*



Haenger schrieb:


> Ich muss mal 'ne Lanze für die Gerlinger- Jungs brechen!!!
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen am See:
> Im dunkeln das Karpfentackle aufgebaut, erste Rute montiert... schwupps...liegt..gut!
> ...



Uups... das war ja bei Gerlinger









@ Thairo:
nee, Spaß beiseite, ich würd da vielleicht ( wie schon im Thread erwähnt...) auch nochmal anrufen, versuchen das Ganze "freundlich" zu klären und dann findet sich da doch bestimmt auch 'ne Lösung!?
Wenn du halt gleich mit den Säbeln rasselst, so von wegen Anwalt und co. und das geht ja gar nicht... etc. 
Überleg dir halt nochmal woher das Wort "Kulanz" kommt... 
Die müssen ja nicht, könnten aber wohl...

Gruß und viel Glück


----------



## Thairo (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bisher hat Gerlinger auf meine erste eMail von Sonntag nicht einmal reagiert. Zum Telefonieren, wie gesagt ich habe das Problem, dass ich die Jungs da kaum verstehe da die irgendeine Art Bayrischen Dialekt sprechen  Ausserdem mache ich sowas Grundsätzlich nicht Telefonisch da im schlimmsten Fall wenn Gerlinger sich an Ihre aussage dann nicht hält, aussage gegen aussage steht.


----------



## Haenger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Bisher hat Gerlinger auf meine erste eMail von Sonntag nicht einmal reagiert. Zum Telefonieren, wie gesagt ich habe das Problem, dass ich die Jungs da kaum verstehe da die irgendeine Art Bayrischen Dialekt sprechen  *Ausserdem mache ich sowas Grundsätzlich nicht Telefonisch da im schlimmsten Fall wenn Gerlinger sich an Ihre aussage dann nicht hält, aussage gegen aussage steht*.



Das ist ja das was ich meine... du bist da ja gedanklich schon einen Schritt weiter und gehst sofort vom schlimmsten Fall aus!
Man muss ja nicht gleich immer alles schriftlich haben wollen oder abgesichert sein... das kommt dann für den Gegenüber ggf. auch mal schräg an.
Ich kann das nur aus meinem beruflichen Alltag wiedergeben... wenn mich ein Kunde kurz vor Feierabend anruft und mich höflichst fragt... "wäre es denn irgendwie möglich, die Daten noch heute zu bekommen?" und ich jetzt nicht gerade irgendwo dringend hin muss, dann mach ich das noch fertig und verschick das. Ruft aber jemand an und sagt... "ich erwarte die Daten noch heute" dann guck ich erst mal inwieweit ich dazu verpflichtet bin und noch bock dazu hab, weil ich ggf. schon seit 'ner halben Std. Feierabend hab... 

normal!

Hat es denn zuvor schon mal Schwierigkeiten gegeben, im Umgang bei Klärung einer Rücksendung?

Ich kann mir das halt grad echt nicht vorstellen, hab auch schon so meine "echt" negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, mit Online Händlern die ich jetzt hier besser gar nicht erwähne...
Aber jetzt eben genau bei dem Händler??
_Spektakulär!!!_

Aber sach denne mal bescheid was daraus geworden ist, das interessiert jetzt schon! 

Gruß


----------



## Thairo (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> Hat es denn zuvor schon mal Schwierigkeiten gegeben, im Umgang bei Klärung einer Rücksendung?



Das steht doch gefühlte 100x auf den letzten Seiten das ich schon öfters Probleme mit Rücksendungen bei Gerlinger hatte. Da die wirklich nur das anbieten was Sie müssen, würde selbst das nicht im Gesetz stehen würde Gerlinger meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich nichtmal irgend einen Service anbieten. Ich finde es allerdings sehr interessant das eine 6 Monate alte Rute die defekt ist getauscht wird und eine nagelneue Rute welche einen Defekt aufweist erst eingeschickt werden soll, zeugt meiner Meinung nach wieder von schlechtem Service.

Nur mal als gegenbeispiel ist zwar schon länger her aber bei Askari Rute bestellt, war defekt, hingeschrieben am nächsten Tag war die neue Rute da wärend die alte noch nicht mal zurück geschickt war. Wie das ganze nun ausgeht kann ich gerne schreiben, gehe aber davon aus das es über eine Vertragsauflösung per Rechtsanwalt/Verbraucherschutz geht.


----------



## Haenger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> ch finde es allerdings sehr interessant das eine 6 Monate alte Rute die defekt ist getauscht wird und eine nagelneue Rute welche einen Defekt aufweist erst eingeschickt werden soll....



Das war 'ne recht hochwertige Rute bei der eben mal so die komplette Zapfenverbindung zerborsten ist... da war nix mehr mit reparieren... und der Hersteller hat seinen Sitz in der USA. 
Die Rute stand 'n knappes halbes Jahr unbenutzt zuhause, die war bis auf einmal quasi unbenutzt... Ich denke das ist dann auch Herstellerabhängig, gibt da ja genügend  Hersteller die 'ne recht lange Garantie auf den Blank geben, ob da  Balzer auch zu gehört??
keine Ahnung ob das alles seinen Teil beigetragen hatte, jedenfalls hatte ich ( wie auch schon geschrieben... ) nach 'ner freundlichen und sachlichen mail 'ne freundliche Rückantwort und alles ging seinen Weg.
Generell kann ich nur sagen dass ich schon xmale dort bestellt hab und selbst wenn ich wollte nix negatives feststellen konnte!?


Ich hatte mich bei letztem post...:



Haenger schrieb:


> Hat es denn zuvor schon mal Schwierigkeiten gegeben, im Umgang bei Klärung einer Rücksendung?



im übrigen auf den Umgang bezogen 
lief das immer via email unter Berufung auf deine Rechte?


----------



## Thairo (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> im übrigen auf den Umgang bezogen
> lief das immer via email unter Berufung auf deine Rechte?



Ich habe mich im gegensatz zu Gerlinger bis dato noch nie auf meine Rechte bezogen gehabt, nur Gerlinger hat sich bis dato immer auf seine Rechte bezogen.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe beim erstenmal war ich sehr verwundert das ich die Rücksendekosten bei Rücksendungen selber tragen muss, vor allem bei einem Defekt der Ware! Daraufhin habe ich *höflich* bei Gerlinger angefragt und zurück kam von Gerlinger gleich Paragraph so und so wir sind nicht verpflichtet die kosten zu übernehmen was ja auch stimmen mag so lange ich Sie wegen nicht gefallens zurück schicke! Aber bei Defekter Ware? Wobei ich meiner Meinung nach auch hier schon einen Streit anfangen hätte können, denn es handelte sich schliesslich um defekte Ware die ich zurückgeschickt hatte und nicht um Ware welche ich aus Lust und Laune weil sie mir nicht gefiel zurück geschickt habe.

Edit: Anbei nochmals der Schriftverkehr von damals:



> Sehr geehrte Damen & Herren,
> 
> ich habe Zwei Ruten "Balzer Diablo VI Feeder" wegen Defekts zu ihnen zurück geschickt welches mir auch Quitiert wurde, jedoch wurden mir bei Paymorrow die Versandkosten nicht gut geschrieben sondern lediglich die Ruten? So das ich die Insgesamt über 20€ nun selber gezahlt habe. Werden die Versandkosten nicht von Ihnen getragen trotz das die Ruten defekt waren? Vor allem haben Sie ja sogar in dem Brief geschrieben  das Sie von einem Umtausch absehen mussten, da alle Ruten Qualitätsmängel aufweisen?
> 
> ...





> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben kulanterweise die Kosten der Rücksendung durch die Freeway-Paketkarte übernommen. Zusendekosten sowie die Gebühren von Paymorrow werden nicht erstattet. Laut Fernabsatzgesetz müssen diese nur erstattet werden wenn die Ware komplett bezahlt ist. Dies war hier nicht gegeben.
> 
> ...


Ich habe danach nicht mehr weiter nachgehakt und bei Rücksendung von defekter Ware halt immer die Beträge die übrig blieben zwischen 8-11€ bezahlt.


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

also hast du die ware noch nicht komplett bezahlt gehabt, deswegen die kosten.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja und? Ist ja wohl logisch das ich wenn ich etwas auf Rechnung kaufe, dieses Defekt ist, ich dieses sofort innerhalb 1-2 Tage Original Verpackt zurück sende und nicht erst den Rechnungsbetrag überweise warte bis die das verbucht haben, dann erst den Artikel zurück schicke um dann alles erstattet zu bekommen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man bei Paymorrow 30 Tage Zeit zum Zahlen der Rechnung hat und nicht wie üblich die Rechnung bei Eintreffen der Ware gleich zu bezahlen ist, ich aber nur 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht habe? Das beisst sich irgendwie.

Edit 2: Oder um es auf den Punkt zu bringen der Händler wirbt mit 30 Tagen Rechnung, ich bestelle am 15. mit der absicht das ich von meinem nächsten Geld am 30. die Rechnung bezahlte. Bekomme defekte Ware geliefert, habe aber nur 14 Tage wiederrufsrecht, kann das Geld aber nur zahlen in den ersten 14 Tagen wenn ich mein restliches Essensgeld dafür ausgebe und den Rest des Monats hungere ich, da ich dem Geld danach erstmal im Idealfall 2 Wochenlang hinterher rennen muss. Also ich habe aber ja 30 Tage Zeit zahle ich aber erst nach 16 Tagen kann ich auswählen zwischen Defekte Ware akzeptieren oder vorher zurückschicken und Versandkosten selber tragen. Für mich ist das ein klarer Fall von Abzocke und das Gesetz weisst hier ganz klar eine Lücke auf welche aber erst Gerichtlich geklärt werden müsste, denn meiner Meinung nach müsste in so einem Fall das Widerrufsrecht auch ganz klar auf 30 Tage erhöht werden schliesslich beziehen sich die 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht auf die 14 Tage Zahlungsfrist bei normaler Rechnung.

jeder normal denkende Händler würde von sich aus sagen, schicken sie die Defekte Ware zurück eine Rechnungsüberweisung ist in dem fall nicht nötig. Denn auch bei einer Überweisung fallen kosten an! Diese hätte ich von Gerlinger garantiert auch nicht zurück bekommen.

Und Gerlinger immernoch der einzige Onlineshop ist der dies so hanhabt und das meiner meinung nach nur weil er vom Gesetzgeber dazu gezwungen ist, sonst würden die vermutlich nichtmal den Warenpreis ersetzen.

Edit: Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Service bei Gerlinger, meinem Geld dann Garantiert mindestens 4 Wochen hinterher gelaufen wäre.

P.S. Und nur weil etwas im Gesetz so lückenhaft wie das Fernabsatzgesetz ist drinn steht, heisst es nicht das der Kunde in dem Fall nicht recht bekommen würde vor Gericht. Denn nur durch Klagen werden Lücken im Gesetz gestopft, ansonsten würde es immer Lücken im Gesetz geben, da kein Mensch diese stopfen würde.


----------



## Slick (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen mit Gerlinger.
Das Verhalten des Kunden trägt wohl auch einiges bei.:q

Eine Rolle bestellt und per Vorkasse/PayPal bezahlt.Die Ware war defekt(Freilauf).Ein Retourschein bekommen eingeschickt und nach 3 Tagen war die neue Rolle da.Nach über 6 Monaten war die Rolle wieder defekt und ich habe sie ohne die Portokosten zu tragen eingeschickt und bekam 1 Woche später ein Scheck( über den vollen Kaufpreis incl.. Versandkosten) zugestellt.#6

Top #6


----------



## funcarve (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen mit Gerlinger.
> Das Verhalten des Kunden trägt wohl auch einiges bei.:q
> 
> Eine Rolle bestellt und per Vorkasse/PayPal bezahlt.Die Ware war defekt(Freilauf).Ein Retourschein bekommen eingeschickt und nach 3 Tagen war die neue Rolle da.Nach über 6 Monaten war die Rolle wieder defekt und ich habe sie ohne die Portokosten zu tragen eingeschickt und bekam 1 Woche später ein Scheck( über den vollen Kaufpreis incl.. Versandkosten) zugestellt.#6
> ...



Der Gerlinger scheint doch gar kein so schlechter zu sein!


----------



## Thairo (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das einzige was es zeigt ist das Gerlinger offensichtlich in 2 Klassen unterteilt:

Bezahlst du per Vorkasse/direkt bekommst Service.

Bezahlst du per Rechnung/Paymorrow, ist der Kunde im Falle eines Services aufjedenfall der gearschte.

anders kann man das ganze garnicht deuten.

Wobei mir fällt gerade ein, das ich bereits vor meinem Widderruf diesesmal ja sogar bereits eine Teilzahlung vorgenommen habe -> 100€ der 200 und ein paar gequetschten bezahlt.


----------



## funcarve (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Das einzige was es zeigt ist das Gerlinger offensichtlich in 2 Klassen unterteilt:
> 
> Bezahlst du per Vorkasse/direkt bekommst Service.
> 
> ...



ob der Gerlinger auf Grund der Bezahlweise in zwei Klassen unterteilt möchte ich hier nicht beurteilen, aber die Aussagen von vielen anderen Bordies zeugen doch von einem relativ vernünftigen Onlineshop. Es wird bestimmt nie eine 100%ige Zufriedenheit der Kunden Bestand haben, aber wenn die Mehrzahl der Kunden Zufriedenheit bekundet, sind vielleicht Einzelfälle, wie in deinem Fall, die Ausnahme.
p.s.: ich persönlich hatte noch keine Probleme mit Gerlinger
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie gesagt meine probleme mit dem Laden hören garnicht auf, schon bei der aller ersten Bestellung gab es Probleme. Denn mein Bruder ist dort auch Kunde (gleiche Adresse, gleicher Nachname) was macht Gerlinger schickt meine bestellung an meinem Bruder, und schreibt die Rechnung ebenfalls auf eine ganz andere Person (Bruder). Auch so etwas darf absolut nicht passieren, was denn bitte wenn es nicht mein Bruder gewesen wäre sondern eine Fremde Person? Datenschutz?

Aber das ich eine nagelneue Rute zurück geschickt habe so wie gefordert mit Beschreibung eines Austausches der Rute sowie bitte der Kontrolle auf Optische Beschädigungen der neuen Rute. Und als Danke dafür dann einen Zettel wiederkriege 4-8 Wochen austausch Zeit, auf eine *höfliche* nachfrage wieso das so lange dauern soll bei einer nagel neuen Rute und keine Austauschzeit von 4-8 Wochen akzeptiere, keinerlei Antwort/Reaktion von Gerlinger erfolgt ist jawohl logisch das ich mich von dem laden verarscht fühle und somit heute eine 14 Tägige Frist gesetzt habe. Auch wenn es scheinbar für manche wie antonino, Carp-MV schwer zu verstehen ist, das man sich in so einem Fall vom Händler einfach nur verarscht fühlt und dieses vorgehen für das normalste der Welt halten. Was denn wenn es eine Shimano oder Daiwa Rute wäre, hätte ich dann 6 Monate bis 1 Jahr auf eine neue oder instandgesetzte Rute warten sollen, nur weil ich eine nagelneue defekte Rute eingesendet habe?


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

das sagt ja auch keiner das du unrecht hast ist sicherlich nicht schön welche erfahrungen aus welchen umständen du auch immer gemacht hast,
das was diese hitzige disskussion die jetzt zum glück abgeflaut ist immer wieder angeheizt hat waren eben diese teis wiedersprüchlichen oder unverständlichen schilderungen,
ich an deiner stelle hätte auch ein komisches gefühl bei solchen reaktionen seitens gerlinger,
aber evtl hat gerlinger dieses gefühl auch wenn du bereits 7mal dort reklamierst oder eben noch nicht komplett bezahlt hast bleibt eben abzuwarten was bei der ganzen sache bei rauskommt
ich war bisher imme rmit dem service von gerlinger zufrieden habe vorhin erst wieder dort bestellt
und sei froh das es 4-8ochen sind der service von shimano welche in einem völlig anderen preissegment spielen ist weit aus zeitraubender ;-)


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> ...aber evtl hat gerlinger dieses gefühl auch wenn du bereits 7mal dort reklamierst...



Naja was soll ich als Kunde denn machen? Sagen achne ich habe die letzte Rute ja schon reklamiert, deshalb behalte ich jetzt die kaputte, denn ich kann ja nicht schon wieder reklamieren? |uhoh: Und die Griff beschädigungen die ich Dokumentiert habe waren, ja nicht der einzige Grund die Ruten haben ja auch noch andere Mängel aufgewiesen! Wie z.B. rausstehende Metall Nippel an den Ringbindungen etc. sprich schlechte Verarbeitung

Und wenn die Ruten wie damals die Diabolo Feederruten Original verpackt sind und ganze Stücke in der größe einens 1€ Stücks im Kork Griff fehlen, sollte wohl auch für den letzten ersichtbar sein das den Kunden keine Schuld trifft! Oder soll ich die Rute ausgepackt haben, den Griff zerstört haben, sprich Stücke rausgebrochen haben und neu eingeschweist haben?


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Naja was soll ich als Kunde denn machen? Sagen achne ich habe die letzte Rute ja schon reklamiert, deshalb behalte ich jetzt die kaputte, denn ich kann ja nicht schon wieder reklamieren? |uhoh: Und die Griff beschädigungen die ich Dokumentiert habe waren, ja nicht der einzige Grund die Ruten haben ja auch noch andere Mängel aufgewiesen! Wie z.B. rausstehende Metall Nippel an den Ringbindungen etc. sprich schlechte Verarbeitung
> das ist halt leider das problem bei meist nicht so hochwertigen tackle diese erfahrungen musste ich auch schon machen das die verarbeitung da gravierende mängel und qualitätseinbusen beinhaltet
> 
> Oder soll ich die Rute ausgepackt haben, den Griff zerstört haben, sprich Stücke rausgebrochen haben und neu eingeschweist haben?
> hat keiner was von gesgat


 
man kann sicherlich etwas kleinlich sein aber das will ich dir hier auch garnicht unterstellen nur darf man eben auch nicht für den preis eines trabbis die qualität eines audis erwarten was nicht heißen soll das die produkte nicht fehlerfrei sein sollten aber man darf eben auch nicht zu viel von der qualität erwarten irgendwoher muss schließlich dieser preis herrühren


----------



## funcarve (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt meine probleme mit dem Laden hören garnicht auf, schon bei der aller ersten Bestellung gab es Probleme. Denn mein Bruder ist dort auch Kunde (gleiche Adresse, gleicher Nachname) was macht Gerlinger schickt meine bestellung an meinem Bruder, und schreibt die Rechnung ebenfalls auf eine ganz andere Person (Bruder). Auch so etwas darf absolut nicht passieren, was denn bitte wenn es nicht mein Bruder gewesen wäre sondern eine Fremde Person? Datenschutz?
> 
> Aber das ich eine nagelneue Rute zurück geschickt habe so wie gefordert mit Beschreibung eines Austausches der Rute sowie bitte der Kontrolle auf Optische Beschädigungen der neuen Rute. Und als Danke dafür dann einen Zettel wiederkriege 4-8 Wochen austausch Zeit, auf eine *höfliche* nachfrage wieso das so lange dauern soll bei einer nagel neuen Rute und keine Austauschzeit von 4-8 Wochen akzeptiere, keinerlei Antwort/Reaktion von Gerlinger erfolgt ist jawohl logisch das ich mich von dem laden verarscht fühle und somit heute eine 14 Tägige Frist gesetzt habe. Auch wenn es scheinbar für manche wie antonino, Carp-MV schwer zu verstehen ist, das man sich in so einem Fall vom Händler einfach nur verarscht fühlt und dieses vorgehen für das normalste der Welt halten. Was denn wenn es eine Shimano oder Daiwa Rute wäre, hätte ich dann 6 Monate bis 1 Jahr auf eine neue oder instand gesetzte Rute warten sollen, nur weil ich eine nagelneue defekte Rute eingesendet habe?


warum kaufst du dort immer wieder ein, wenn du schon öfter Probleme hattest?
warum machst du nicht (innerhalb von 14 Tagen) von deinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch, wenn du ne Austauschzeit v. 4-8 Wochen genannt bekommst? Die Rute wird es ja wohl nicht nur beim Gerlinger geben?
Das sind Punkte , die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. 
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



funcarve schrieb:


> warum machst du nicht (innerhalb von 14 Tagen) von deinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch, wenn du ne Austauschzeit v. 4-8 Wochen genannt bekommst?



a) Weil ich dann wie schon erwähnt wieder einmal auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben wäre.

b) Habe ich die Austauschzeit von 4-8 Wochen ja erst nach rücksendung der Rute zu Gerlinger per Post erhalten. Vorher wurde so getan Austausch dauer Maximal eine Woche, ich wiederhole mich zwar immer wieder, aber hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich natürlich lieber wieder 10€ bezahlt als eine so lange Wartezeit hinzunehmen.



funcarve schrieb:


> Die  Rute wird es ja wohl nicht nur beim Gerlinger geben?



Da die Feederace ein Brandneues 2013er Modell ist, gibt es leider nur wenige Händler die Zahlung auf Rechnung, diese sofort lieferbar auf lager liegen haben und nicht zu überteuerten Preisen anbieten. Wie ich schon weiter vorne geschrieben habe, wollte ich Sie ursprünglich bei Angelcenter-Kassel bestellen, hätte dort aber noch mindestens 2 Tage warten müssen bis Sie dort eingetroffen wäre.

Aber mittlerweile hat Gerlinger eine Ersatzrute versendet, wohlgemerkt daraufhin das Balzer also der Hersteller sich mit dem Händler auseinander gesetzt hat, meine Anfrage von Sonntag genauso wie die von Gestern sind wieder einmal ohne Antwort geblieben.

Von daher Hersteller Support 1A.

Aber wie sagt man so schön aus Fehlern lernt man und Gerlinger, Nein Danke nie wieder.


----------



## antonio (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

alles eben ein bischen undurchsichtig.
zumal wir hier nur eine darstellung kennen.
ebenso ist mir schleierhaft, wenn man von anfang an probleme hat, warum man dann dort immer weiter bestellt.
aus dem ganzen durcheinander kann man eben verschiedene schlüsse ziehen.

antonio


----------



## funcarve (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



antonio schrieb:


> alles eben ein bischen undurchsichtig.
> zumal wir hier nur eine darstellung kennen.
> ebenso ist mir schleierhaft, wenn man von anfang an probleme hat, warum man dann dort immer weiter bestellt.
> aus dem ganzen durcheinander kann man eben verschiedene schlüsse ziehen.
> ...



dem kann ich nur beistimmen#d


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> .... gibt es leider nur wenige Händler die Zahlung auf Rechnung, diese sofort lieferbar auf lager liegen haben und nicht zu überteuerten Preisen anbieten.


Tja, wenn man noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig ist und unbedingt auf Rechnung bestellen muss, ist man halt stark eingeschränkt ....


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tja... ich bin voll geschäftsfähig, bestelle aber aus guten Grund im Internet bzw. per Fernabsatz nur auf Rechnung. Weil es zuviele Betrüger Firmen gibt die sonst das Geld einstecken und du siehst es nie wieder.


----------



## Haenger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

es gibt auch genügend Kunden die irgendwelches Zeugs bestellen um es anschließend nicht zu bezahlen...

Bei mir noch völlig unbekannten Firmen, bestell ich zunächst auch über Nachnahme ( wegen 'ner schlechten Erfahrung in der Vergangenheit.... ), aber bei so bekannten Online- Händlern muss man sich da keine Gedanken machen denk ich, die können sich sowas nicht erlauben!

Es gibt zu allem zwei Seiten!

genauso wie sich manche Kunden über schlechten Service beklagen, gibt es bestimmt auch diverse Service Teams die sich über schwierige Kunden beklagen... 

Ich kann mich in dem Fall Antonio nur anschließen, schwierig sich darüber ein Urteil zu bilden wenn man nur eine Seite "kennt"


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nachnahme habe ich früher auch gemacht als es noch keinen Aufschlag etc. gab, aber das ist mir mittlerweile zu teuer, da die Shops mittlerweile per Nachnahme ja schon 11€ Versandkosten usw. nehmen... Wenn man dann etwas bestellt was vielleicht 15-20€ kostet stimmt die Relation vom Preis einfach nichtmehr. In einer Zeit wo ich 99% der Pakete sowieso bei Amazon bestelle und selbst für 24h Lieferung gerade einmal 5€ (Amazon Prime Kunde) bezahle und ansonsten für normale Lieferung garnichts.


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig ist und unbedingt auf Rechnung bestellen muss, ist man halt stark eingeschränkt ....


#d
dazu fällt mir jetzt nicht wirklich was ein was hat es denn mit voll geschäftsfähig zu tuen ob ich etwas auf rechnung bestellen möchte.
nicht jeder gibt gleich seine kompletten bankdaten via pay pal oder vorkasse oder bankeinzug preis würde ich auch nicht tuen dafür wird einfach zu viel schmu getrieben und wenn es euch dann mal trifft und das konto leer geräumt oder ein leerer karton mit sägespähnen ankommt und das geld weg ist, ist das geheule und gejammere wieder groß

@thairo wie schon von mir,antonio,und funcarve angeführt es ist mir wirklich mehr als schleierhaft wie man so oft nach solchen erfahrungen dort noch weiter bestellt dann warte ich eben ein paar tage bis das angelcenter kassel liefern kann oder ich das produkt wo anderst bekomme,
kann ich dies allerdings nicht darf ich mich auch nicht beschweren wenn ich abermals auf die nase falle und mir wieder ins eigene knie schieße


----------



## funcarve (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> #d
> dazu fällt mir jetzt nicht wirklich was ein was hat es denn mit voll geschäftsfähig zu tuen ob ich etwas auf rechnung bestellen möchte.
> nicht jeder gibt gleich seine kompletten bankdaten via pay pal oder vorkasse oder bankeinzug preis würde ich auch nicht tuen dafür wird einfach zu viel schmu getrieben und wenn es euch dann mal trifft und das konto leer geräumt oder ein leerer karton mit sägespähnen ankommt und das geld weg ist, ist das geheule und gejammere wieder groß
> 
> ...



:m zumal 2 Tage Wartezeit bestimmt zu verschmerzen gewesen wäre, ...
und besser wie 8 Wochen Wartezeit auf ne neue Rute allemal!


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nunja wenn die 2 Tage denn stimmen/stimmten, im Shop war sie immerhin als sofort lieferbar eingetragen  Das Brolly was ich bei Angelcenter Kassel bestellt habe um den 20. Dezember war ausgezeichnet mit 3-5 Tagen, dann kam am gleichen Tag die benachrichtigung dass, das Brolly im Zulauf ist und die Lieferung in der ersten Januar Woche erwartet wird. Am Ende von Lied hab ich es aber dann erst ende der 2ten Januar Woche bekommen kurz ~3 Wochen statt 3-5 Tage.  Von Daher bin ich in dieser hinsicht bei Angelcenter Kassel noch etwas vorsichtig da ich die noch nicht so gut kenne. Einzig gute die haben immer ruckzuck auf eMail geantwortet, so wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> #d
> nicht jeder gibt gleich seine kompletten bankdaten via pay pal oder vorkasse oder bankeinzug preis würde ich auch nicht tuen dafür wird einfach zu viel schmu getrieben und wenn es euch dann mal trifft und das konto leer geräumt oder ein leerer karton mit sägespähnen ankommt und das geld weg ist, ist das geheule und gejammere wieder groß



Dann erklär mal einem Unwissenden wie damit viel Schmu getrieben werden soll? Wie soll es denn deiner Meinung nach einer anstellen ein Konto "leer zu räumen"?


----------



## funcarve (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal einem Unwissenden wie damit viel Schmu getrieben werden soll? Wie soll es denn deiner Meinung nach einer anstellen ein Konto "leer zu räumen"?



dann sind ab heute alle Onlinebanker potentiell gefährdet,
aber Spass beiseite, viele Shops haben das Gütesiegel eines Trusted Shops, weiterhin gibt es Bewertungen von anderen Kunden (ok, können gefälscht sein), aber wie schon erwähnt, in den Namhaften Shops wird sich keiner zu so etwas hinreißen lassen,
und Pakete mit Sägespänen schicken oder das Konto des Kunden leerräumen, .....der Shop kann zu machen


----------



## ~Michi~ (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> a)
> 
> Aber mittlerweile hat Gerlinger eine Ersatzrute versendet, wohlgemerkt daraufhin das Balzer also der Hersteller sich mit dem Händler auseinander gesetzt hat, meine Anfrage von Sonntag genauso wie die von Gestern sind wieder einmal ohne Antwort geblieben.
> 
> Von daher Hersteller Support 1A.




Das ist für mich Service, hätte nicht jeder Hersteller gemacht! #6

Wieso Gerlinger dies nicht von sich aus getan hat und erst vom Hersteller aufgefordert werden muss, ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar, da es sich ja um eine nagelneue Rute handelte. |rolleyes

Sicher waren die Aussagen teils vieleicht nicht optimal aber im Grunde für jeden nachvollziehbar wenn man sich mal in die Lage des Kunden versetzt. 
Ich denke keiner würde es toll finden wenn er eine Rute bestellen würde und diese defekt geliefert wird, man diese austauschen möchte und nur die Nachricht bekommt ätsch jetzt haste mal 4-8 Wochen auf ne neue zu warten...

Und ich mein es waren ja sogar Bilder vorhanden von älteren Ruten an denen man sehen konnte das die gelieferten Ruten wirklich defekt waren, normal ist das nicht das ich gleich bei 3 Ruten 3 bekomme die einen defekt aufweisen.

Die fehlende Kulanz an dem Kaufpreis festzumachen kann ich garnicht verstehen, wieso soll ein Kunde dessen Ware teurer war mehr Rechte haben als jemand wo die Ware nicht so teuer war? Zumal die Feeder Ace sicher auch nicht zu den "billig" Ruten zählt da gibt es deutlich billigere... |kopfkrat

Im Grunde darf jeder seine Meinung äussern dafür ist der Thread nunmal da und in meinen Augen hat sich Gerlinger hier nicht gerade optimal verhalten. Sicher gibt es auch Leute die vieleicht bei Gerlinger noch keine Probleme gehabt haben. Im Grunde hat ja auch jeder das Recht dort zu bestellen wo er möchte, dies wurde ja auch niemanden verboten, es gibt aber immer 2 Seiten einer Medaille.


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal einem Unwissenden wie damit viel Schmu getrieben werden soll? Wie soll es denn deiner Meinung nach einer anstellen ein Konto "leer zu räumen"?


 
ganz einfach in form von phishing


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@michi ich denke gerlinger wird sich wohlerst rückversichert haben beim hersteller ob sie eine austauschrute einsenden können um nicht später auf den kosten der eingeschickten rute zum hersteller selbst sitzen bleiben


----------



## ~Michi~ (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal einem Unwissenden wie damit viel Schmu getrieben werden soll? Wie soll es denn deiner Meinung nach einer anstellen ein Konto "leer zu räumen"?



Ist nicht dein Ernst oder, Du hast aber schon Internet? :q


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Franky D Und wieso muss sich dann der Hersteller mit dem Händler in Verbindung setzen und nicht umgekehrt? Die Aufklärung ist ja von Seiten Balzers gekommen und nicht umgekehrt.

Wenn Gerlinger sich rückversichern wollte, hätte doch Gerlinger sich mit Balzer und nicht umgekehrt in Verbindung setzen müssen. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler.


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> @Franky D Und wieso muss sich dann der Hersteller mit dem Händler in Verbindung setzen und nicht umgekehrt? Die Aufklärung ist ja von Seiten Balzers gekommen und nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> Wenn Gerlinger sich rückversichern wollte, hätte doch Gerlinger sich mit Balzer und nicht umgekehrt in Verbindung setzen müssen. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler.


 
ne hast du nicht da hast du richtig gedacht ;-) nur muss gerlinger die rute nicht tauschen das hatten wir ja schon vor geraumer zeit wie das zu sein hat und wer was machen muss gerlinge rhat seine servicepflicht erledigt indem sie die rute zum hersteller eingeschickt haben nicht merh und nicht weniger wenn balzer dann dieses service anbietet ist das ja schön und kulant gerlinger ist dazu aber nicht verpflichtet


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meiner Meinung hat das immernoch was damit zu tun, dass die Ware zum Reklamationszeitpunkt nicht vollständig bezahlt - und damit rechtlich (s. Eigentumsvorbehalt) eig noch dem Verkäufer gehört....

Das ist aber ne reine Vermutung, da wir nicht die internen Regelungen bei Gerlinger kennen....


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung hat das immernoch was damit zu tun, dass die Ware zum Reklamationszeitpunkt nicht vollständig bezahlt - und damit rechtlich (s. Eigentumsvorbehalt) eig noch dem Verkäufer gehört....
> 
> Das ist aber ne reine Vermutung, da wir nicht die internen Regelungen bei Gerlinger kennen....


 

das ist natürlich auch eine komponente die nicht außer acht gelassen werden darf


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Naja lassen wir das Thema da kommen wir eh nicht überein denn nach BGB so und so habe ich meiner Meinung nach bei einem neuwertigen Artikel der nur wenige Tage alt ist schliesslich ein Umtauschrecht, aber das ist eine Sache die man hier ganz einfach nicht klären kann sondern höchstens vor Gericht klären könnte. 

Aber wie Michi schon sagte, das was Balzer hier gezeigt hat ist verdammt guter Service und damit hat Balzer sich bei mir definitiv einen Platz in meinen Favorisierten Herstellern verdient.

P.S. Ja auch wenn Balzer in den Foren als Opa Marke verschrien ist


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Naja lassen wir das Thema da kommen wir eh nicht überein denn nach BGB so und so habe ich meiner Meinung nach bei einem neuwertigen Artikel der nur wenige Tage alt ist schliesslich ein Umtauschrecht, aber das ist eine Sache die man hier ganz einfach nicht klären kann sondern höchstens vor Gericht klären könnte.
> 
> Aber wie Michi schon sagte, das was Balzer hier gezeigt hat ist verdammt guter Service und damit hat Balzer sich bei mir definitiv einen Platz in meinen Favorisierten Herstellern verdient.
> 
> P.S. Ja auch wenn Balzer in den Foren als Opa Marke verschrien ist


 
das sehe ich ähnlich aber dazu fehlt uns denk ich beiden etwas da detailwissen welcher paragraph da wie greift und was ist da du ja schließlich die agbs von gerlinger mit der bestellung anerkannt hast,

die reaktion von balzer ist natürlich sehr kulant und als positives an der geschichte zu werten so schlimm verschriehen ist balzer garnicht aber meine marke ist es trotzdem nicht;-)


----------



## ~Michi~ (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung hat das immernoch was damit zu tun, dass die Ware zum Reklamationszeitpunkt nicht vollständig bezahlt - und damit rechtlich (s. Eigentumsvorbehalt) eig noch dem Verkäufer gehört....
> 
> Das ist aber ne reine Vermutung, da wir nicht die internen Regelungen bei Gerlinger kennen....



Kann schon sein, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen da ich schon bei vielen Shops auf Rechnung gekauft habe und bisher habe ich persönlich so ein Problem noch nicht gehabt.

Obwohl auf Rechnung wurde mir bisher immer umgehend Ersatz geliefert wenn mal was defekt war... |rolleyes

Und wenn mir ein Artikel nicht zusagte musste ich bisher, wenn dieser über 40 Euro lag, auch noch bei keinem Shop den Versand bezahlen wenn ich diesen zurück gesendet habe.

Ich denke aber mal das das auch zum großen Teil damit zusammen hängt das Gerlinger die Rechnungen nicht selber erstellt sondern das das ganze über ein Externes Unternehmen läuft mit PayMorrow und die wollen ja auch was an den Bestellungen verdienen...

Aber das Problem wurde ja jetzt sowieso vom Hersteller aus gelöst...


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung hat das immernoch was damit zu tun,   dass die Ware zum Reklamationszeitpunkt nicht vollständig bezahlt - und   damit rechtlich (s. Eigentumsvorbehalt) eig noch dem Verkäufer   gehört....
> 
> Das ist aber ne reine Vermutung, da wir nicht die internen Regelungen bei Gerlinger kennen....



Jaein richtig und dennoch meiner Auffassung nach Falsch... die Angel gehört Rechtlich gesehen nichtmehr Gerlinger...

Denn der Rechnungsgeber ist in dem Fall Paymorrow, Gerlinger hat sein  Geld bereits von Paymorrow erhalten und somit ist der eigentliche  Eigentümer der Rute meiner auffassung nach eben nichtmehr Gerlinger  sondern Paymorrow und alles was die Zahlung angeht, hat Gerlinger  nichtsmehr mit zu tun sondern ist alleine Sache zwischen mir und  Paymorrow.

Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ne liegst daneben.... Paymorrow ist eine ähnliche Sache wie PayPal... Paymorrow ist in dem Falle ein Treuhändler für deie Abwicklung des Zahlungsverkehrs...

Du hast die Rute via Rechnung über Gerlinger gekauft.... die Bezahlung ging aber an den Treuhändler Paymorrow. Dieser schreibt nachher den von dir überwiesen Betrag abzgl. Gebühren (die arbeiten ja nicht umsonst) Gerlinger gut... DANN ist die Ware bezahlt (so verstehe ich das zumindest ^^).

Paymorrow ist da eher ein Dienstleister wie ne Zürich Creditversicherung usw. Die wickeln den Zahlungsverkehr und die Mahnangelegenheiten für den Kunden ab, und kassieren wie Paypal dafür nen % satz vom Rechnungsbetrag....


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Paymorrow steht für Händler an



> paymorrow sichert Ihre Umsätze vollständig ab. Sie erhalten pünktlich  von paymorrow Ihr Geld. Und das zu fest definierten Abrechnungstagen.  Das bedeutet zuverlässiger Cash Flow mit dem Sie rechnen können.



Das heisst für mich Gerlinger bekommt von Paymorrow das Geld bereits bevor ich es überhaupt bezahlt habe.

bzw. Paypal ist schon lange kein "Treuhändler" mehr sondern eine eingetragene Bank


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da steht doch fest def. Abrechnungstage... das kann dann also 1x im Monat, jede Woche etc. sein... wissen wir nicht


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> ganz einfach in form von phishing


Ist ein anderes Thema und ändert nix daran das es nicht mal so eben möglich ist. Solltest du glauben das doch, darfst du gerne versuchen zu erklären wie.........




~Michi~ schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst oder, Du hast aber schon Internet? :q


Ja, und schon etliche Tausende über selbiges umgesetzt. 

Die Schwachstelle sitzt zu 99% vor der Tastatur, wer sich natürlich selbst nicht über den Weg traut sollte es besser bleiben lassen.


----------



## Speziaal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

I love Hardbaitstore  top!


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ist ein anderes Thema und ändert nix daran das es nicht mal so eben möglich ist. Solltest du glauben das doch, darfst du gerne versuchen zu erklären wie.........
> 
> .


 
so ein anderes thema ist das nicht wenn es ums online bezahlen geht aber besser lassen wir das hier sonst gibt das zu viel off topic es ist aufjedenfall um einiges einfacher wie du denkst...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> das sehe ich ähnlich aber dazu fehlt uns denk ich beiden etwas da detailwissen welcher paragraph da wie greift und was ist da du ja schließlich die agbs von gerlinger mit der bestellung anerkannt hast,



Sollten AGBs mit den §§ 433-435,437,439,443 BGB kollidieren, ist es rel.Latte was du anerkennst -es ist dann schlicht rechtl. unwirksam|rolleyes
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/475.html

Unter 1


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sollten AGBs mit den §§ 433-435,437,439,443 BGB kollidieren, ist es rel.Latte was du anerkennst -es ist dann schlicht rechtl. unwirksam|rolleyes
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/475.html
> 
> Unter 1


 
gracias das war die ergänzung zum fehlenden detail wissen


----------



## Haenger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> @michi ich denke gerlinger wird sich wohlerst rückversichert haben beim hersteller ob sie eine austauschrute einsenden können um nicht später auf den kosten der eingeschickten rute zum hersteller selbst sitzen bleiben



Bingo!!!

genau das denke ich auch!

Und hätte der TE mal dort angerufen, hätte er wahrscheinlich genau das erfahren.
Und vielleicht 1-2 Nächte besser geschlafen... 

Naja, muss jeder selbst wissen wie er das handhabt!

Mein Konto hat im übrigen noch niemand leer geräumt, mach aber auch kein Onlinebanking! |supergri


----------



## Carp-MV (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Mein Konto hat im übrigen noch niemand leer geräumt, mach aber auch kein Onlinebanking! |supergri


Bei den meisten Konten werden solche bösen Jungs aber erstmal was einzahlen müssen bevor sie was leer räumen können und heyyyy von mir aus zahlt gerne was ein, mal sehen wer schneller ist mit dem leer räumen dann, ich oder die.....:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> genau das denke ich auch!
> 
> ...



Was Gerlinger mit dem Hersteller ausbaldowert ist uninteressant.

Im Rahmen der Gewährleistung steht zuerst Gerlinger in der Bringschuld..der Hersteller bleibt da ganz aussen vor.Ist zugegeben gängige Praxis um nicht auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben aber alles andere als sauber.Der Händler trägt nun mal das Risiko..das jetzt auf den Kunden abzuwälzen ist unseriös.

Also..
Gegenstand X defekt,ob der Defekt nach 1 Min,1 Tag oder 3 Monaten auftritt ist unerheblich(siehe § 476 BGB,Beweislastumkehr) ►es greift die *Händler*Gewährleistung,nämlich genau die das der gekaufte Gegenstand frei von Mängeln ist►§439 BGB legt fest das der KUNDE die Art der Nacherfüllung festlegt..Verhältnismäßigkeit vorausgesetzt.Dürfte bei einer 08/15 Stangenrute und das auch noch als Lagerware so zu 101 % gegeben sein.Bei Sonderanfertigungen oder Einzelimporten kann die sicher anders aussehen aber hier ?

Ja..der Händler kann verweigern ABER..

Wer da als Händler noch lamentiert und diskutiert,macht sich zur zweifelhaften Lachnummer.Neue Rute und gut....

Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn euer Handy,TV innerhalb der Gewährleistung den Geist aufgibt?Auf 6 Wochen Münzfernsprecher und Fingerpuppen umsteigen bis die Chose wieder retour ist?


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was Gerlinger mit dem Hersteller ausbaldowert ist uninteressant.
> 
> Im Rahmen der Gewährleistung steht zuerst Gerlinger in der Bringschuld..der Hersteller bleibt da ganz aussen vor.Ist zugegeben gängige Praxis um nicht auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben aber alles andere als sauber.Der Händler trägt nun mal das Risiko..das jetzt auf den Kunden abzuwälzen ist unseriös.
> 
> ...


 

okay hört sich schonmal schlüssig an aber was ist mit der klausel das der hersteller im fall von defekt erst zweimal nachbessern darf bevor neue rute oder geld zurrück wie wirkt sich das da aus? weil einfach rute neu glaube ich nicht das dass so einfach läuft


----------



## Haenger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn euer Handy,TV innerhalb der Gewährleistung den Geist aufgibt?Auf 6 Wochen Münzfernsprecher und Fingerpuppen umsteigen bis die Chose wieder retour ist?



Wenn es mich interessiert... geh ich in den shop, oder ruf an, oder welchen Weg auch immer und frag nach was man da machen kann! 
Ohne mir 'nen Kopf darüber zu machen, ob ich jetzt derjenige bin der angerufen werden müsste.

Wir haben im übrigen gerade erst letztes Wochenende 'nen neuen Fernseher gelöst und 'ne Zusatzgarantie abgeschlossen...
weil uns der freundliche Mitarbeiter dort den Unterschied Zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung bis hin zur Beweispflicht aufgeklärt hat. 
War mir vorher sooo auch nicht bewusst! 

Ich hab a auch nicht gesagt dass es die Pflicht vom TE war dort anzurufen, aber vielleicht hätte er ja dann doch eher bescheid bekommen warum, weshalb, etc. da vorher nichts geht oder das jetzt so lief...
Oder nicht?
Eigeninitiative ist das Stichwort!
Aber ist halt nur meine Vorgehensweise bei solchen Dingen, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> so ein anderes thema ist das nicht wenn es ums online bezahlen geht aber besser lassen wir das hier sonst gibt das zu viel off topic es ist aufjedenfall um einiges einfacher wie du denkst...



Hast Recht wird wirklich ein wenig off Topic, nur soviel, so einfach wie du tust ist es nunmal nicht mehr. Machbar schon, keine Frage.


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> ...aber vielleicht hätte er ja dann doch eher bescheid bekommen warum...



Wir wollen mal festhalten: Offiziell von Gerlinger habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts bescheid gekommen, ich habe lediglich die Aussage von Balzer.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn euer Handy,TV innerhalb der Gewährleistung  den Geist aufgibt?Auf 6 Wochen Münzfernsprecher und Fingerpuppen  umsteigen bis die Chose wieder retour ist?



Oder noch besser der Kühlschrank #h Vermutlich buddeln sie dann ihre Lebensmittel 3-4m unter der Erde ein, so ganz wie früher.



Franky D schrieb:


> okay hört sich schonmal schlüssig an aber was  ist mit der klausel das der hersteller im fall von defekt erst zweimal  nachbessern darf bevor neue rute oder geld zurrück wie wirkt sich das da  aus? weil einfach rute neu glaube ich nicht das dass so einfach  läuft



Das ist doch meiner Auffassung nach im BGB 439 Abs. 3 geregelt, der Verkäufer kann darauf bestehen wenn er einen trifftigen Grund nennen kann welcher dem Kunde aber nicht benachteiligen darf. Das die Rute defekt ist, ist absolut offensichtlich, es sind mehr als genug gleiche Ruten auf lager. Also welchen trifftigen Grund kann der Händler hier aufweisen, das er von diesem Recht gebrauch machen kann?

Edit: Vor allem wer bestimmt wie eine Nachbesserung auszusehen hat? Wer sagt das eine Nachbesserung zwingend eine Reperatur sein muss? Wenn ich auf einen Austausch der Rute bestehe, gebe ich dem Händler ja eine Chance zur Nachbesserung.

Aber wie gesagt für mich hat es sich erledigt, ich habe ja schliesslich dank Balzer mein Recht bekommen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also aus meiner pers.Erfahrung..doch,jeder seriöse Händler lässt sich in so einem Fall nicht mal auf Dikussionen ein.Ausser man möchte nur den schnellen € machen,probleme auf Kunden abwälzen nur um hinterher Kunden zu verlieren und/oder einen Rechtsstreit heraufprovozieren.

Ich hatte in zurückliegender Zeit 3 Gewährleistungsfälle..einen Staubsauger mit Ausfällen,ein Smartphone das sich nicht laden liess sowie eine knirschende Stationärrolle|supergri..Da kam in 2 Fällen nicht mal Ansatzweise Diskussion auf.Möchten sie den gleichen Artikel nochmal oder das Geld zurück?Nein..nicht nochmal da defekt..ich möchte ihn funktionstüchtig|supergri

Beim Smartphone,ok..war leider nicht auf Lager konnte aber innerhalb 1 Tag ein* Neugerät* bestellt werden.So muss und sollte es sein und so ist es vom Gesetzgeber auch gedacht.

Wo steht denn diese ominöse Klausel?
AGB ?Vergiss es..§437 BGB steht immer drüber.Und während der Gewährleistung bessert der Hersteller eigentlich überhaupt nicht.Nur der Händler!
Gewährleistung►Zuständigkeit Händler/Verkäufer
Garantie► Zuständigkeit Hersteller

Wie gesagt Verhältnismäßigkeit vorausgesetzt.Bekomme ich einen Neuwagen für 15000 € und das Ding hat 1 kleine Transportschramme wäre ein Umtausch bzw Neulieferung unzumutbar weil f.den Händler  mit unverhältnism.hohen Kosten verbunden.Scheitert allerdings der 2.Auspolierversuch,kann ich vom Kauf zurücktreten oder es kann einvernehmlich gem.§441 BGB der Kaufpreis gemindert werden.

Reparatur und einschicken einer 08/15 Stangenrute...köstlich.
Man könnte drüber mitleidig grinsen wenn es nicht eine Riesenauerei gegenüber dem Kunden wäre.


----------



## The Gift (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

_
Edit: Vor allem wer bestimmt wie eine Nachbesserung auszusehen hat? Wer  sagt das eine Nachbesserung zwingend eine Reperatur sein muss? Wenn ich  auf einen Austausch der Rute bestehe, gebe ich dem Händler ja eine  Chance zur Nachbesserung.

_Hallo,
die Nachbesserung soll den Mangel beseitigen. 
Eine zweite Form der Nacherfüllung (§ 439 BGB) ist die Nachlieferung, also die Form der Nacherfüllung die du eigentlich wolltest.


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



The Gift schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Nachbesserung soll den Mangel beseitigen.
> Eine zweite Form der Nacherfüllung (§ 439 BGB) ist die Nachlieferung, also die Form der Nacherfüllung die du eigentlich wolltest.



Das liest sich in $437 Rechte des Käufers bei Mangel aber komplett anders:



> Ist die Sache mangelhaft, kann der Käufer, wenn die Voraussetzungen der folgenden Vorschriften vorliegen und soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist,
> *1.     nach § 439 Nacherfüllung verlangen,*
> 2.     nach den §§ 440, 323 und 326 Abs. 5 von dem Vertrag zurücktreten oder nach § 441 den Kaufpreis mindern und
> 3.     nach den §§ 440, 280, 281, 283 und 311a Schadensersatz oder nach § 284 Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen verlangen.


Da steht nichts davon das ich als Käufer erst beim 2ten mal eine Nachlieferung verlangen kann, sondern da steht eindeutig das ich direkt von anfang an auf mein Recht zur Nacherfüllung zurückgreifen kann.

Der Händler kann höchsten die Nacherfüllung verneinen, wenn er einen trifftigen Grund hat und diese den Käufer nicht benachteiligt, eine 4-8 Wöchige Austauschzeit ist aber definitiv ein Nachteil des Kunden solange er Ruten auf Lager hat welche sofort verfügbar sind. Was anderes wäre wenn der Händler in diesem Fall Gerlinger die genannte Rute nichtmehr auf Lager hätte. Diesen Grund gibt es in diesem Fall aber ganz einfach nicht, kurz der Händler hat nicht das Recht dem Kunden sein Recht auf Nacherfüllung abzuweisen.

Aber wie gesagt es ist eigentlich Sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren, es kommt im endeffekt zu sehr auf den einzelfall an und das kann im endeffekt nur ein Gericht bestimmen.


----------



## The Gift (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Da steht nichts davon das ich als Käufer erst beim 2ten mal eine Nachlieferung verlangen kann, sondern da steht eindeutig das ich direkt von anfang an auf mein Recht zur Nacherfüllung verlangen kann.



Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich schrieb, dass es zwei Arten der Nacherfüllung gibt, siehe § 439 Absatz 1 BGB.


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



The Gift schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich schrieb, dass es zwei Arten der Nacherfüllung gibt, siehe § 439 Absatz 1 BGB.





> *Der Käufer* kann als Nacherfüllung *nach seiner Wahl* die Beseitigung des Mangels oder die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache verlangen.


Nicht der Händler kann nach seiner Wahl  Und der Käufer in diesem Falle ich hat auf einen Austausch und nicht auf eine Beseitigung des Mangels bestanden.

Edit: Und schon wären wir wieder bei BGB 439 Abs. 3 den ich oben ja nannte damit das der Verkäufer auf eine Beseitigung des Mangels bestehen kann, solange der Käufer nicht benachteiligt wird.

Ob 4-8 Wochen nun eine Benachteiligung des Käufers sind, kann endgültig aber nur ein Gericht festlegen. Denn aus meiner Kundensicht definitiv ja, aus der Sicht vom Händler evtl. nicht aber es gibt genug Fälle wo aussagen dazu gibt das 2 Maximal 3 Wochen angemessen sind und mehr man sich als Kunde nicht bieten lassen muss.

Oder um das ganze von einem Anwalt sagen zu lassen:

Quelle:


> Es kommt immer auf die defekte Ware und den damit zusammenhängenden  Aufwand der Reparatur an. In der Regel müssen Sie dem Händler bis zu  zwei oder drei Wochen Zeit geben, damit dieser das defekte     Produkt wieder in einen funktionsfähigen Zustand versetzen kann. * Sehr lange Reparaturdauern von beispielsweise fünf oder sechs Wochen  müssen Sie keinesfalls hinnehmen.*


----------



## The Gift (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Nicht der Händler kann nach seiner Wahl  Und der Käufer in diesem Falle ich hat auf einen Austausch und nicht auf eine Beseitigung des Mangels bestanden.



Was anderes steht weder im Gesetz, noch in meinem Posting.

Um dir das ganze noch mal zu verdeutlichen:

_Du schriebst:
Edit: *Vor allem wer bestimmt wie eine Nachbesserung auszusehen hat?  Wer  sagt das eine Nachbesserung zwingend eine Reperatur sein muss? *Wenn  ich  auf einen Austausch der Rute bestehe, gebe ich dem Händler ja eine   Chance zur Nachbesserung.

Ich schrieb:
die Nachbesserung soll den Mangel beseitigen. 
Eine zweite Form der Nacherfüllung (§ 439 BGB) ist die Nachlieferung.... 		_

Wie willst du durch eine Nachlieferung den mangelhaften Artikel nachbessern? Durch eine neue Rute kann der Händler die alte Rute nicht nachbessern.

Nachbesserung und Nachlieferung sind zwei Formen der Nacherfüllung.

Du wolltest eine Nachlieferung, keine Nachbesserung.


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, Sorry, war mein Fehler

Ich hatte es so verstanden als ob du sagen wolltest die Nachlieferung wie ich Sie gefordert habe würde mir erst beim 2ten mal Reklamieren zustehen  Weil es im Endefekt ja in dem Zusammenhang war das ja gefragt war ob der Händler nicht das Recht auf eine Nachbesserung hätte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hier mal ein positives Gegenbeispiel:
http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showthread.php/45286-Das-ist-Service-!


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann ich bestätigen das Zebco einen sehr guten Support hat, allerdings wickel ich da auch alles über den lokalen Stammhändler ab  Und da, das Zebco Lager/Fabrik what ever hier in der nähe ist und mein Händler jemanden kennt der dort Arbeitet... ist es teilweise so das ich morgens mit dem defekten Teil hingehe und am Abend des gleichen Tages gibts dann das Ersatzteil, sofern lieferbar


----------



## Carp-MV (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Kann ich bestätigen das Zebco einen sehr guten Support hat, allerdings  wickel ich da auch alles über den lokalen Stammhändler ab   Und da, das Zebco Lager/Fabrik what ever hier in der nähe ist und mein  Händler jemanden kennt der dort Arbeitet... ist es teilweise so das ich  morgens mit dem defekten Teil hingehe und am Abend des gleichen Tages  gibts dann das Ersatzteil, sofern lieferbar



Hast aber viele defekte Teile wa...^^


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich viel bestelle rund ~200€ an tackle im Monat, dich das eigentlich aber garnichts angeht... kann es nunmal passieren das bei einer Feederrute z.B. die Spitze bricht und man diese daher neu braucht und ich wüsste auch nicht was daran auszusetzen ist wenn man diese auf eigene Kosten neu kauft.

Oder wie ein gewisser Friedfischexperte mal sagte: Feederspitzen sind nichts anderes als Posen, normale Verbrauchsgüter.

Genauso betrifft das natürlich nicht nur Ersatzteile, denn ich kann genauso hingehen wenn ich etwas aus dem Zebco Programm benötige haben möchte das ich es morgens bestelle und Abends ist es da.


----------



## Carp-MV (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich viel bestelle rund ~200€ an tackle im  Monat, dich das eigentlich aber garnichts angeht...


Kann mich nicht erinnern dich danach gefragt zu haben was du im Monat ausgibst für Angelkram....



> kann es nunmal  passieren das bei einer Feederrute  z.B. die Spitze bricht und man diese daher neu braucht und ich wüsste  auch nicht was daran auszusetzen ist wenn man diese auf eigene Kosten  neu kauft.


Auch um diese Information hab ich nicht gebeten, ich stelle nur fest das bei dir viel an neuen Kram immer nach Lieferung defekt ist. Zum glück ist das nicht bei mir so....^^



> Oder wie ein gewisser Friedfischexperte mal sagte: Feederspitzen sind nichts anderes als Posen, normale Verbrauchsgüter.


Alles was wir uns kaufen sind  Verbrauchsgüter. ;-)



> Genauso betrifft das natürlich nicht nur Ersatzteile, denn ich kann  genauso hingehen wenn ich etwas aus dem Zebco Programm benötige haben  möchte das ich es morgens bestelle und Abends ist es da


Ahaaaa.....^^

"Na denn mal trotzdem eine angenehme Nachtruhe"


----------



## Thairo (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Auch um diese Information hab ich nicht gebeten, ich stelle nur fest das bei dir viel an neuen Kram immer nach Lieferung defekt ist. Zum glück ist das nicht bei mir so....^^



Und ich stelle fest das ich nicht ein Wort davon verloren habe, dass ich von Zebco etwas defekt geliefert bekommen habe. Und das ich lediglich festgestellt habe das jemand der wie ich nunmal viel bestellt, ~10 Pakete im Monat, auch entsprechend oft mit Rückgabe, mindestens 2-3 mal im Quartal zu tun hat. Wenn man bedenkt das ich teilweise im Quartal bis zu 100 verschiedene Artikel bestelle weiss ich nicht was an 2-3% Reklamation hoch sein soll.

bzw. solche Ware wie Gerlinger mir teilweise geschickt hat, würde sich ein normaler Händler nichtmal ins Regal stellen sondern schon direkt umtauschen ohne das die Ware ins Regal kommt. Zumindest mein Hausladen macht bei Lieferung neuer Ware grundsätzlich eine Qualitätsprüfung.


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Zitat von Thairo
> Und ich stelle fest das ich nicht ein Wort davon verloren habe, dass ich von Zebco etwas defekt geliefert bekommen habe.


Da hab ich mich wohl dann kräftig verlesen oder? Genau aus diesen Grund gab es diese hitzige Diskussion überhaupt mit dir, weil du dich ständig in Widersprüche verwickelst und es wohl nicht mal merkst.... ;-)

*Lies dein Beitrag:*


> Zitat von Thairo
> Kann ich bestätigen das Zebco einen sehr guten Support hat, allerdings  wickel ich da auch alles über den lokalen Stammhändler ab   Und da, das Zebco Lager/Fabrik what ever hier in der nähe ist und mein  Händler jemanden kennt der dort Arbeitet... ist es teilweise so das ich  morgens mit dem* defekten *Teil hingehe und am Abend des gleichen Tages  gibts dann das Ersatzteil, sofern lieferbar


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich darf jedenfall jetzt mal gespannt sein und warte auf Rute sowie Rolle, jeweils nicht zueinander gehörig  . Erwartungsgemäß sollte aber beides in heilem Zustand eintrudeln - gekauft bei G.... (wie fast (!) alles )


----------



## stefan19 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich finde das es heutzutage nur noch sehr wenig Händler im Internet gibt, die entweder schlechte oder defekte Ware versenden.Wie bereits oben schon erwähnt bin ich mit Gigafisch oder auch A+>M Angeln immer sehr zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Ich finde das es heutzutage nur noch sehr wenig Händler im Internet  gibt, die entweder schlechte oder defekte Ware versenden.Wie bereits  oben schon erwähnt bin ich mit Gigafisch oder auch A+>M Angeln immer  sehr zufrieden gewesen.


Das glaubst aber auch nur du....^^
Die ganzen defekten Waren werden alle zu @Thairo verschickt. Sorry aber spaß muss auch mal sein. :m


----------



## Ederseeangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo.
Schlechte Erfahrungen mit A&M hatte ich bei mehreren Bestellungen nur ein einziges Mal. Kurz nach der Bestellung bekam ich eine Mail, dass alles verschickt wäre. Als nach einer Woche nichts eintraf, schrieb ich eine Mail, die sofort beantwortet wurde und dass das Paket am selben Tag rausgehen würde. Pustekuchen 
Eine weitere Woche später bekam ich einen Anruf von A&M. Der Mitarbeiter (sehr nett übrigens) hat meine Fingerlänge wissen wollen, damit die ebenfalls bestellten Landehandschuhe perfekt passen . Hab dann natürlich direkt gefragt, warum die Bestellung so lange dauert, woraufhin mir gesagt wurde, dass die Bestellung erst heute bei ihm zum einpacken bereit stand. Da hat wohl jemand versehentlich die Bestellung als abgehakt markiert (deshalb die Bestellbestätigung) und etwas abseits "geparkt" 
Als Entschädigung bekam ich einen bestellten Wobbler im Wert von 12€ in einer weiteren Farbe gratis und das Paket war bereits am nächsten Tag bei mir Zuhause 
Ich kann also nur empfehlen, bei Problem direkt dort anzurufen, die Mitarbeiter sind sehr freundlich und umgänglich. Außerdem sind Probleme so schneller zu lösen als per Mail.

LG


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ist eben so, wie man in den wald hineinruft...................

antonio


----------



## ulfisch (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Ederseeangler schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Schlechte Erfahrungen mit A&M hatte ich bei mehreren Bestellungen nur ein einziges Mal. Kurz nach der Bestellung bekam ich eine Mail, dass alles verschickt wäre. Als nach einer Woche nichts eintraf, schrieb ich eine Mail, die sofort beantwortet wurde und dass das Paket am selben Tag rausgehen würde. Pustekuchen
> Eine weitere Woche später bekam ich einen Anruf von A&M. Der Mitarbeiter (sehr nett übrigens) hat meine Fingerlänge wissen wollen, damit die ebenfalls bestellten Landehandschuhe perfekt passen . Hab dann natürlich direkt gefragt, warum die Bestellung so lange dauert, woraufhin mir gesagt wurde, dass die Bestellung erst heute bei ihm zum einpacken bereit stand. Da hat wohl jemand versehentlich die Bestellung als abgehakt markiert (deshalb die Bestellbestätigung) und etwas abseits "geparkt"
> Als Entschädigung bekam ich einen bestellten Wobbler im Wert von 12€ in einer weiteren Farbe gratis und das Paket war bereits am nächsten Tag bei mir Zuhause
> ...


A&M Mitarbeiter sind wirklich nett und hilfsbereit
ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wasserstandsmeldung: Rute und Rolle in erwartungsgemäß tadellosem Zustand... Bin schon heiss wie Frittenfett beides einzusetzen..... Und verdammt, Balzer baut wieder affenti...geile Stöcke!


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

franky frittenfett soll aber nicht so gut sein für die rolle.

antonio#h


----------



## Thairo (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich wohl dann kräftig verlesen oder? Genau aus diesen Grund gab es diese hitzige Diskussion überhaupt mit dir, weil du dich ständig in Widersprüche verwickelst und es wohl nicht mal merkst.... ;-)
> 
> *Lies dein Beitrag:*





Thairo schrieb:


> kann es nunmal passieren das bei einer Feederrute z.B. die  Spitze bricht und man diese daher neu braucht und ich wüsste auch nicht  was daran auszusetzen ist wenn man diese auf eigene Kosten neu kauft.



Oder du interpretierst sachen rein die da so garnicht stehen... nur weil ich von Zebco noch nichts defektes geliefert bekommen habe, heisst es nicht das ich schon Defekte hatte wenn auch eigen verschulden. Oder ist es kein Defekt wenn ich mir bei meiner Feederrute die Spitze abbreche? Bei manch anderem Hersteller hätte ich für eine gut 5 Jahre alte Rute garkeine Ersatzspitzen mehr bekommen. Und von Garantie habe ich dort auch nie etwas geschrieben, also wer sollte hier lesen.

Edit: 





Thairo schrieb:


> ist es teilweise so das ich  morgens mit dem defekten Teil hingehe und am Abend des gleichen Tages  gibts dann das Ersatzteil, sofern lieferbar



Auch hier nicht ein sterbens Wörtchen das ich es auf Garantie/Gewährleistung whatever getauscht habe. Ich hoffe nur du arbeitest nicht im wahren Leben in Support... bei so jemanden der immer irgendwelche sachen reinintepretiert, dem würde ich sofort den Schreibtisch umschmeissen.


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Auch hier nicht ein sterbens Wörtchen das ich es auf Garantie/Gewährleistung  whatever getauscht habe. Ich hoffe nur du arbeitest nicht im wahren  Leben in Support... bei so jemanden der immer irgendwelche sachen  reinintepretiert, dem würde ich sofort den Schreibtisch umschmeissen.


Ich hinterm Schreibtisch? Bist du den verrückt? Ne das ist mir zu langweilig aber danke für die Info, wenn ich mal so einen Job mache werde ich meinen Schreibtisch am Boden festschrauben lassen für den Fall der Fälle.....


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

so kurzes update zu meiner bestellung bei gerlinger kam heute an beim auspaccken leider festgestellt das ein artikel den ich 2mal bestellt hatte nur ein mal beiliegen war dort kurz angerufen freundlich geschildert was sache ist freundliche antwort bekommen das sofort eine neue ersatzlieferung unterwegs sei somit auch wieder keine problem


----------



## Quodo (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich hab zur Abwechslung mal eine durchweg positive Onlineshoperfahrung!
Habe nen sehr geilen Spezialshop für Lucky Craft Wobbler gefunden...

www.raubfischfreund.de

Sehr günstig im Vergleich, super schneller Versand und sehr netter Kontakt per Mail. Zudem gibt es da viele Sonderfarben. Da lohnt es nicht mal mehr in den USA direkt zu bestellen bei den Preisen.
Muss ich auch nicht mehr andauernd zum Zoll eiern.|rolleyes

Bei mir kommt halt nix anderes ans Band denn die Zeit ist zu kostbar um mit schlechtem Zeug abzuschneidern! #6


----------



## funcarve (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

muss  heute auch noch einmal Onlineshops positiv beurteilen!
Sonntag bestellt, heute (Di) geliefert und Top Preise!
hier wurden 3 "Dick`s bestellt:
http://www.markus-heucher.de/shop/de/messer-messerboxen/dick
und hier ne Tasche für die "Dick`s:
http://www.ixkes.de/Werkzeuge/OPP-R....html?XTCsid=c4902ab591b72bd34eb0b696ce95ed20
und hier ein "Marttiini" (Amazon, wie immer der Knaller):
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001BTNNBM/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
und damit alles schön scharf bleibt:
http://www.shop-021.de/scherenkauf-46-Messer-Schaerf-Set-3.html?sid=37f117e00ddbe8faa6d830ead4ab3301
Hier sind also 4 Beispiele wie es auch gehen kann!
Danke funcarve


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen,

jmd schonmal bei Tackle-Dealer-Shop bestellt?


----------



## iltis05 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kannst da ruhig bestellen,bisher alles top und super gelaufen.
Bestellen immer kiloweise Jigköpfe und gummis,für 
4Mann als Sammelbestellung.

Gruss
Iltis


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke Iltis,

hatte mir nur gewundert - hatte da Skirts usw. bestellt und trotz PayPal Bezahlung nur wenige Minuten nach dem Kauf - ruht die Order bereits seit 3 Tagen unangetastet.....

Ist ja kein Beinbruch - aber gerade durch PayPal soll das ganze ja Beschleunigt werden.


----------



## iltis05 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wir hatten es schon ein paarmal geschaft,das wir Montags vor 12Uhr bestellt haben und Dienstag war der Kram schon da.Aber halt mit Paypal.Ansonsten ruf den Besitzer an,der ist sehr nett und hilft dir bestimmt weiter.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A und M Angelsport:

Freitag Abend bestellt, Dienstag war meine Rute (super verpackt) bei mir.

Freundlicher Kontakt am Telefon inklusive.

gerne wieder :m


----------



## buthus (2. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Zesox*

Top-Beratung und schnelle Lieferung!
Gerne wieder!

Martin


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sooo...

nachdem ich eben von einem kurzen Buisiness Trip heim gekommeb bin, dachte ich schon, dass ein Päckchen vom Tackle-Dealer-Shop vorliegt. Leider immer noch nix....

Kurzer Blick auf den Status laut Homepage... immernoch in Bearbeitung. Habe jetzt mal ne Email verschickt und man um Klärung gebeten.

Kann ja sein, dass trotz Verfügbarkeitsanfrage, etwas nicht vorrätig ist. Aber dann sollte ne kurze Email (dauert 2min) drinne sein....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sowas dauert nichtmal zwei Minuten wenn man ne anständige Software benutzt


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok... hat sich geklärt. Meine PayPal Zahlung ist denen durchgerutscht und die hatten auf ne Zahlung gewartet, die schon längst da war. Paket ist heute raus gegangen....


----------



## Trübi (6. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.shop.der-norden-angelt.de/

Gekauft: Spinnrute Brave 2,40m/WG 7-28gr


Anmerkungen zur Abwicklung
- Transportverpackung: Rute im Stofffuteral steckte in einem Abflussrohr aus dem Baumarkt. Keine meiner Ruten wurden bisher derart geschützt transportiert. Pragmatisch, einfach, genial.
- ein schöner 6cm-Wobbler befand sich auch im Futteral, eine nette Geste
- ich erhielt noch nie einen Anruf, in welchem mich ein Online-Händler persönlich darüber informiert, dass die bestellte Ware bedauerlicher erst einen Tag später als geplant zur Versendung kommen kann (im Ergebnis effektive Lieferzeit 48 statt 24 Stunden - im Shop ausgewiesen sind 3-4 Tage).

Fazit: Vorbildlich!


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Matti329 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat von euch schon mal wer bei Waveinn bestellt???

http://www.waveinn.com/


Ist ein spanischer Händler, der in einigen Bereichen gute Preise hat.
Leiderlässt sich im Netz kein wirklicher Erfahrungsbericht finden.
Die Boardsuche hat auch nix brauchbares ausgespuckt.
Also wer dort schon mal bestellt hat ,melde sich doch mal bitte. |bla:

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, gerade wieder zwei Bestellungen abgehandelt, deshalb auch kurz meine Bewertung.

Stollenwerk - Preise ok, Versand zügig per DHL, 2 Tage Lieferzeit, alles einwandfrei

Raubfischspezialist (Tommi): - Preise ok, Versand schnell per DPD (was bei mir jedoch leider immer etwas länger dauert), somit 4 Tage Lieferzeit, Ware top, leider ein defekter Artikel der jedoch anstandslos getauscht wird (Danke Tommi)

Also von mir beide Läden zu empfehlen.


----------



## Kielersprotte21 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin moin:
zu empfehlen in dieser Reihenfolge:

- A&M Angelsport
- Jerkbait.com 
- MS-Angelshop (Kunstköderauswahl und Preise v.a. Sebile)
- perleberger-agrarshop ( ebayhändler v.a. Savage Gear)
- koederwahnsinn
- camo


----------



## ayron (25. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letzlich meine Bestände an Jigs und Gummies bei http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/ aufgefüllt.

Wie immer Top Ware zu guten Preisen!

Und vorallem wenn man mal etwas fragen möchte bekommt man meist innerhalb weniger Stunden Rückmeldung!!!


----------



## kuate (25. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Absoluter Top-Shop!!


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (27. März 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo, ich muß hier heute mal ne Lanze für fishing adventure brechen. Ich hab da zwar schon öfters gekauft, aber immer nur auf Messen. Müsste da als  Kunde also unbekannt sein. Dieses Jahr in Duisburg u. a. eine preiswerte Multirolle erstanden. Jedoch nur das Ausstellungsstück geprüft. Fast 2 Monate später wollte ich Schnur aufspulen und Rolle kaputt. Was nun, keine Quittung mehr. Ich die angemailt und in einem halben Tag Antwort bekommen. Ich soll ihnen die Rolle zuschicken, sie würden sich darum kümmern. Ich habe dann Freitag das Päckchen aufgegeben und Dienstag hatte ich schon eine neue Rolle. Auch hier noch mal vielen Dank dafür. Ich finde das vorbildlich.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ThomasD555 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fachversand Stollenwerk:


Habe mir letzte Woche, in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag dort eine neue Spinnrute und ein paar Kunstköder bestellt. Rute hatte dort den besten Preis und Köder waren okay, Zahlung per PayPal, deswegen Donnerstag Abend schon die Versandbestätigung mit DHL als E-Mail bekommen. Ließ sich alles wunderbar per Trackingnummer nachvollziehen.

Dadurch dass ich das Paket gestern nicht entgegenn nehmen konnte, durfte ich mir heute meine Rute dann abholen. :l

Trotz Ostern dazwischen super schneller Versand und sehr guter Preis, so macht Einkaufen Spaß. Gerne wieder.:m


----------



## Tinca52 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Reisebüro & Angelsport
      Torsten Dömel 
Absolut zu empfehlen.
         mfg Achim


----------



## Spector (4. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/shop/

Freitag vormittags telefoniert/bestellt(weil ich andere längen brauchte als im Shop angezeigt)
Freitag mittags kam die Versandbestätigung...!!vor!! meiner Bezahlung per Paypal----> Samstag vormittag war die Ware angekommen


http://www.nippon-tackle.com/?refID=f4m

Donnerstags bestellt----> Samstags vollständig geliefert,sehr gute Beratung am Telefon


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hoffe meine Frage ist hier richtig aufgehoben, wollte deshalb keinen neuen Thread eröffnen.

Kennt einer von euch einen empfehlenswerten Onlineshop, der über eine gute Auswahl an großen Gummifischen verfügt?
Mit groß meine ich Gummifische zwischen 20 - 25 cm ( 23 er Relax usw. ).

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, 

Talsperrenjäger


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Talsperrenjäger

schau mal bei camo tackle nach die haben 9" Relax XTRA Soft und 9" XTRA SOFT Nature und auch die 8" Lunker City Shaker in allen farben reichlich zu auswahl #h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal noch ne neue aktuelle Erfahrung von mir:

*angeln-neptunmaster.de*

Preise und Lieferung - OK
Rückabwicklung (Widerruf) - extrem langwierig 

Widerruf angekündigt und Ware (eine Rolle) bereits seit 8 Tagen zurück beim Händler. Warte jedoch noch immer auf Rückzahlung (Paypal) ...... für mich ein NoGo und somit *

nicht empfehlenswert!!! *


----------



## Stonefish (10. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angleroase

Leider ein Negativbeispiel. Vor Wochen bestellt. Man hört nix man sieht nix. Für mich ein Null-Bock-Laden.


----------



## Trübi (10. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Angel-Domäne*
Schnelle Lieferung, verbindliche und zeitnahe Kommunikation, einwandfrei bei Reklamation.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Und von mir auch mal wieder was Negatives:
*
Stollenwerk24.de
*
Unvollständige Lieferung ohne vorherige Rücksprache und defekte Rute. Nach Reklamation und mehrfacher Nachfrage keinerlei Rückmeldung mehr ... |krach:
Und das ist für mich ein Verhalten das einfach nicht hinnehmbar ist. Viele Händler scheinen zu vergessen das die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden mehr als wichtig ist.

Da merkt man wieder, solange es nur ums liefern geht kann man mit vielen Läden zufrieden sein (war ich vorher mit Stollenwerk auch). Die wirklich guten Läden zeigen sich erst bei einem Reklamationsfall o.ä.


----------



## Bodensee89 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Angleroase
> 
> Leider ein Negativbeispiel. Vor Wochen bestellt. Man hört nix man sieht nix. Für mich ein Null-Bock-Laden.




Hast du mal nachgefragt ? 


Hab da zwar erst einmal bestellt (100m Flexonit) aber das ging alles wunderbar.....


----------



## Kotzi (13. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

tackle-dealer
schnelle lieferung , alles super


----------



## Tench 01 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Angleroase
> 
> Leider ein Negativbeispiel. Vor Wochen bestellt. Man hört nix man sieht nix. Für mich ein Null-Bock-Laden.


 
Habe dort auch mal bestellt und gleichzeitig das letzte Mal der Laden ist ein Witz meine damalige Bestellung dauerte 10 Wochen keine Rückmeldung oder sonstiges aber es gibt ja andere und bessere!


----------



## Fabsibo (13. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Mal noch ne neue aktuelle Erfahrung von mir:
> 
> *angeln-neptunmaster.de*
> Preise und Lieferung - OK
> ...




Ich habe da auch schon mal bestellt, Ware wurde per Warensendung versendet, aber kam nie bei mir an. Käufer unterstellte mir das ich lüge und antwortete auf jede Email von mir ganz stumpf:" Die Ware muss angekommen sein". Keine Anrede, keine Grußformel, einfach unprofessionell.  Nach ca. zehn Emails und rechtlicher Drohung, wurde mir das Geld dann nach ca. 8 Wochen erstattet, eine Entschuldigung hätte ich dennoch erwartet, aber naja:" Die Ware muss ja angekommen sein" #q

Finger weg!!

Positive Erfahrungen hatte ich zuletzt mit www.pikeshop.de. Durch die Briefsendung (2,40€) hat man eine alternative für kleine Bestellungen wie Posen, Drillinge oder ähnlichen Kleinteilen und man hat keinen Mindestbestellwert. So stell ich mir das heutzutage vor .
Lieferzeit: Donnerstag bestellt, Samstag in der Post.


----------



## Franky D (14. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.nipos.de/Meeresangeln/Pilker.html


hiermit jemand  erfahrungen wollte da etwas bestellen?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch schon mal bestellt...... Keine Anrede, keine Grußformel, einfach unprofessionell.



So ist es leider, definitiv die erste und letzte Bestellung bei angeln-neptunmaster.de. Die sind noch immer am prüfen. Wüsste mal gerne wie lange man bei einer Rolle prüfen kann.
So was ist normalerweise in ein paar Minuten erledigt, Ware prüfen und ein Klick zur Rücküberweisung per Paypal.
Wenn ich so arbeiten würde wäre ich lange arbeitslos.

.... und weiter geht es. Angeblich kam jetzt mein Paket nie an, trotz Sendungsverfolgung......


----------



## edson (14. April 2013)

*AW: Buchelt Brothers*

Das deckt sich leider mit meinen Erfahrungen, nur, dass ich niemanden erreiche.



bobbl schrieb:


> Buchelt Brothers...
> mit diesem Shop habe ich die mit Abstand schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht und habe NUR Stress.
> 
> Aber erstmal von vorn. Ende Oktober habe ich dort einen Thermoanzug der Marke "Trakker" bestellt.
> ...


----------



## Koala (14. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Angleroase
> 
> Leider ein Negativbeispiel. Vor Wochen bestellt. Man hört nix man sieht nix. Für mich ein Null-Bock-Laden.


 
das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen...


----------



## Franky D (14. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Franky D schrieb:


> http://www.nipos.de/Meeresangeln/Pilker.html
> 
> 
> hiermit jemand erfahrungen wollte da etwas bestellen?


 

bevor es überlesen wird schubs ich es nochmal hoch


----------



## ThomasD555 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne :m

In der Nacht von Do auf Fr eine neue Rolle (günstigster Anbieter) und einen KuKö bestellt und pünktlich am Sa Lieferung erhalten. #h

Schneller geht´s ja fast nur noch per Selbstabholung.

Habe bisher bei 

- Stollenwerk, 
- Angel-Domäne, 
- Gerlinger,
- Jerkbait und 
- Askari 

bestellt und bin von noch keinem der genannten Shops entäuscht wurden. Weder beim Preis noch bei der Lieferung.

Aber wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, ein guter Shop zeigt sich glaube wirklich erst bei Beanstandungen bzw. Problemen. So etwas ist mir bisher zum Glück erspart geblieben.

In diesem Sinne euch und mir weiterhin ein glückliches Händchen. #h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich brauch es zwar sicher nicht mehr zu schreiben, die meisten wissen es eh.

Bei Tommi (*raubfischspezialist.de*) wie immer alles *Bestens*. :m

Da kauf ich doch gerne ein, netter Kontakt, gute Preise, schneller Versand, was will man mehr.


----------



## flx1337 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



ThomasD555 schrieb:


> Angel-Domäne :m
> 
> In der Nacht von Do auf Fr eine neue Rolle (günstigster Anbieter) und einen KuKö bestellt und pünktlich am Sa Lieferung erhalten. #h
> 
> Schneller geht´s ja fast nur noch per Selbstabholung.



Kann ich nur bestätigen!
Sehr schnell und alles bestens!


----------



## ayron (16. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ich brauch es zwar sicher nicht mehr zu schreiben, die meisten wissen es eh.
> 
> Bei Tommi (*raubfischspezialist.de*) wie immer alles *Bestens*. :m
> 
> Da kauf ich doch gerne ein, netter Kontakt, gute Preise, schneller Versand, was will man mehr.



Jap! Da ist noch einer mit Herzblut dabei#6


----------



## onky090 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jerkbait.com 
Super schnell. Gestern bestellt und heute schon geliefert .
Da kauft man gern öfter.


----------



## flx1337 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Shadland.de*

Hatte ersten Kontakt auf der Raubfischmesse Bremen - Sehr nett, wir haben nen guten Preisnachlass für Zalts bekommen (Wir, als Gruppe, haben gleich mehrere abgenommen).

Jetzt übers Internet bestellt - Inerhalb von 3 Tagen da, alles im Packet vorhanden, sogar noch ein Shad zum testen gratis dazu.

*Fazit:* Top Laden!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (17. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab jetzt das dritte Mal nacheinander bei Angel-technik.de bestellt.
Sofort am nächsten Tag, nachdem das Geld eingegangen ist, hab ich meine Lieferung erhalten.
Kann ich bis jetzt getrost weiterempfehlen #6


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*www.dasistangeln.de*


Bietet Artikel an die nicht lieferbar und nicht auf Lager sind.
Die Info dazu hat Tage gebraucht, am Telefon konnte man mir keine Auskunft geben da meine Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet war. 

Bestellung storniert, Geld anstandslos zurückbekommen. 


Über Ebay ist der Händler allerdings Klasse. 



*
M u R Tackle: *



Bietet ebenfalls Artikel an die laut Shop zwar lieferbar sein sollen aber dann doch nicht auf Lager sind. 
Da meine Anfrage zur Verfügbarkeit mehrere Tage nicht beantwortet wurde habe ich auf die Anzeige im Shop vertraut und wurde enttäuscht. 
Für einen Artikel der Bestellung wurde auch kein Liefertermin bekannt gegeben also wurde dieser storniert. 

Beim 2. Artikel der gleichen Bestellung habe ich gewartet weil die Lieferung vom Carpsounder an MuR ja innerhalb Deutschlands war und somit recht zügig ging. 


Aber traurig das die ganze Bestellung erst nicht lieferbar ist obwohl im Shop versprochen. 
Was soll dann diese Anzeige ??? 



*http://shop.fishermans-world.eu/*


Bietet natürlich auch Artikel an die nicht auf Lager sind. Allerdings wurde mir dann eine Lösung angeboten mit der ich zufrieden war. 
Service sowie gesamte Bestelldauer sind sehr gut. 



*KL Angelsport*

Hier werden (wie sollte es anders sein) auch nicht lieferbare Artikel ohne Kennzeichnung angeboten. 
Hier Frage ich mittlerweile grundsätzlich vorher an, Antwort bekommt man zügig. 
Hat man lieferbare Artikel bestellt ist der restliche Ablauf sehr gut. 

*
Neptunmaster: *


Klasse Shop, kenne ihn allerdings nur von mehreren Ebaybestellungen. 




Fazit der letzten Wochen: 

Wer kein Bock auf geparktes Geld bei PayPal etc. hat sollte unbedingt vorher anfragen. 
Das es dann natürlich länger dauert muss man wohl leider in Kauf nehmen......

Eine Frechheit was da im Angelbereich getrieben wird.


----------



## greta444 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

Bin heute super nett bei der Angel Domäne beraten worden #6
es wurde sich sehr viel Zeit genommen und alle meine Fragen geduldig beantwortet! War super, jetzt freue ich mich auf mein Paket!


----------



## fishmike (23. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Herrieden:
-- vor 14 Tagen bestellt
-- nach 7 Tagen keine Antwort, deshalb mehrmals versucht die Jungs per Telefon zu erreichen, leider erfolglos; per Mail innerhalb von 2 Tagen eine Antwort bekommen mit dem Hinweis "Die Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung", jedoch immer noch keine Auskunft bezüglich Lieferbarkeit
-- nun, nach 14 Tagen hat sich immer noch niemand gemeldet! #d

Unter gutem Kundenservice verstehe ICH etwas anderes!!

Angel Domäne:
Bestellt, 3 Tage später das Paket bei mir - einfach top!!!


----------



## Franky D (23. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angeldomäne via internet bestellt alle artikel als vorrätig angezeigt bekommen, lieferung kam es fehlten artikel und andere artikel waren nicht in bestellter stückzahl vorhanden und es wurden einfach andere farben mit eigepackt das war der nicht so gute part dann eine e-mail geschrieben antowrt bekommen das eine nachlieferung erfolgt und die fehlgelieferten twister behalten werden dürfen
unterm strich ein ganz guter service


----------



## wafabe (23. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe heutemorgen gegen 10°° eine Shimano Speedmaster bei Boddenangler-Onlinie-Shop bestellt.War mit großem Abstand das günstigste Angebot ( über Google).
Die Bestellung ist jetzt schon - lt Sendungsverfolgung - auf dem Weg ins Verteilerzentrum.Also aller voraussicht nach morgen bei mir.
Das ist der beste Sevice den ich je hatte.
D a n k e  Boddenangler !!!!!!!!!!!
#6#6#6:l


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ja das team  vom boddenangler mus mal mal loben das ist nicht nur ein guter online service sondern auch so ein top laden mit guten preisen #h und guter beratung :l


----------



## Tino34 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe mir am 07.04.2013 den Angelkoffer 7771 von Plano beim Onlineshop.angler-markt.de bestellt.

Geld überwiesen und Zahlungseingang am 09.04.2013.

Am 12.04.2013 wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Plano 7771 nicht vorrätig ist und ein "Ausweichartikel" wurde mir angeboten|kopfkrat. Den habe ich dankend abgelehnt und nach erneuter nachfrage von mir! kam nur ne knappe Antwort, dass in 8-10 Tagen die Ware kommen soll.
Heute hab ich denen wieder geschrieben. Als Antwort nur knapp: im Laufe der nächsten Woche wird die Ware erwartet.

Kundenfreundlichkeit ist was anderes! |gr:

Absolut nicht empfehlenswert!!!

Anders Boddenangler.de , da kommt spätestens nach einem Tag nach Geldeingang die Versandbestätigung und vom bestellen bis zum Paket an der Haustür vergehen allerlängstens 5 Tage.


----------



## Tino34 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Neu Runde neues Glück

bei Germantackle.de am 25.04.13 bestellt und das Paket wird heute nachmittag vor meiner Tür liegen. #6

Wie immer schnell und zuverlässig, so soll es sein, Dicker Daumen von mir#6#6#6


----------



## keinangelprofi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mich hat in den letzten Tagen auch der Schnäppchenwahn gepackt und ich habe eingekauft bei:
Gigafish.de
Angelgeraete-Bode.de
Angelsport-Schirmer.de
Angelplatz.de
Lexha-store (ebay-shop)
Bei Gigafish und Angelplatz sogar auf Rechnung, die anderen auf Vorkasse.
Am Mo, Di, Mi, Do bestellt: 4 von 5 Paketen sind schon da. 
Bei lexha-store gestern abend um 23 Uhr auf dem Sofa bestellt, heute morgen um 6.30 Uhr kam die e-mail, das die Bestellung unterwegs ist. Bis auf Schirmer alle versandkostenfrei, wobei Schirmer happige 6,- EUR für den Versand berechnet hat.
In allen Paketen die bestellte Ware, nur bei Schirmer stand ein Katalog sowie eine Sonderliste auf dem Versandschein, war aber nichts dabei. Egal.
So muß Online-Shopping laufen! #6
Als nächstes geht’s aber wieder zum Tackledealer meines Vertrauens, dem muss ich auch noch was zukommen lassen.|supergri


----------



## Pietsch (28. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
ich möchte euch warnen, nicht bei Predator-Paradise zu bestellen. Ware wird nicht geliefert, kein E-Mail Kontakt möglich und ans Tel. geht auch keiner. Habe dank PayPal Käuferschutz beantragt und bekomme mein Geld wieder.
Gruß Pietsch


----------



## Christian1987S (28. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelgeräte Bode:
Absolut top, Geld per PayPal überwiesen, 2 Tage später wurde versendet und war am nächsten Tag da.
Hatte einen Schirm bestellt und nur 4,95€ Versand bezahlt, was ich für okay befinde.
Bei Askari bezahle ich für nen Schirm 4,95€ Versand plus ca 8€ Überlängenzuschlag..somit habe ich bei Bode bestellt.
Die nächste Bestellung wird denke ich Mitte der Woche von mir ausgelöst.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bode und Schirmer wieder top. Schnell korrekt und unkompliziert. BSF Pilker ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Black-Death (28. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

dank der zahlreichen empfehlungen hier hatte ich letzte woche auch bode ausprobiert. kann mich nur anschließen. freundlicher telefonkontakt. er empfahl mir sogar eine günstigere alternative. 2 tage nach der bestellung kam die lieferung auch schon an. deshalb am freitag direkt wieder etwas bestellt. hoffentlich erreicht mich das paket dann wieder zügig sodass am 1. mai dem hecht nachgestellt werden kann


----------



## Miesling27 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann noch, speziell für Zanderangler, zanderfluesterer.de empfehlen. Preiswertes Angebot, super Kontakte, schnelle Lieferung und da es über diesen Shop auch geführte Angeltouren gibt, ist das Material auch getestet.


----------



## Frank the Tank (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

moin moin,

mich hat es gerade von den socken gehauen#r

habe vorgestern abend um 21.30 zum ersten mal bei angelplatz.de bestellt und heute mittag war die ware schon bei mir. komplett alles da was ich bestellt habe und die lieferung auch umsonst bei einem bestellwert unter 100 euro.

ich bin keiner der schnell werbung macht für jemanden aber ich bin echt platt, der shop hat echt günstige preise , habe vorher gründlich verglichen mit anderen shops und es wird extrem schnell geliefert. 

da ich erst mit dienstag oder mittwoche mit der ware gerechnet habe muß ich nun wohl doch schon am wochenende los zum angeln und alles testen


also nochmal , ich kann den shop einfach nur weiterempfehlen#6


gruß frank


----------



## vermesser (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also wenn das klappt, ist Schirmer echt top!

Hab ein Teil meiner Penn Slammer 260 verloren. Freitag nachmittag angerufen, Problem geschildert, Samstag kam der Rückruf...Das Teil kommt per Post mit Rechnung für 4 Euro inklusive Versand. 

Top Service #6 !


----------



## Tino34 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

bodddenagler.de :m

wie immer tiptop
gestern abend bestellt, heute versendet und morgen kommt definitiv die Ware!!!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ BigZander,
hab den Shop auch Ende letzten Jahres entdeckt und muss ihn sehr loben. Gute Preise, immer erreichbar und recht schnelle Lieferung. Grade erst wieder eine Bestellung abgeschickt.


----------



## DingoDong (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Finde, dass allgemein hier im Forum einige Werbepartner ziemlich der Flop sind. Ich treffe oft auf Lockangebote und Dinge die nie ein normaler Mensch kaufen würde. Es gibt Super Shops wie Am Angelsport oder Angelcenter Kassel, bei denen man immer mal einen Blick reinwerfen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Lorenz (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann jemand was zu fischdeal DE/NL sagen?
Speziell zur Lieferdauer...ein paar Feiertage waren jetzt dazwischen, aber selbst aus NL sollte der Kram doch langsam mal eintrudeln...


----------



## wilhelm (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Lorenz, wenn du´s eilig hast würde ich bei denen nichts bestellen.
Die versenden erst wenn der sogenannte Deal abgelaufen ist innerhalb von 7 Tagen. Die Kaufen meines Wissens erst ein wenn genug Bestellungen eingegangen sind.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich muss hier auch mal ein Top vergeben:
Letzte Woche Montag 11.00 Uhr habe ich bei MK Angelsport dieses Karpfenzelt bestellt

http://www.mk-angelsport.de/CM-Extreme-3-Master-Dome-XXL. 

Wärend eines netten, informativen Gespräch mit einer bayrischen Dame, wobei abgeklärt wurde,dass ich das zugehörige Winterskin noch mindesten ein Jahr lang bestellen kann, erfuhr ich noch nebenbei die Rechnungsnummer, womit mein Packet bei GRL zu verfolgen sei.
Am Dienstag um 17.00 Uhr kam der Kurier!
Zelt ist super für die Preisklasse,hat die ersten Regennächte hinter sich!
Da wird noch mehr bestellt,z.B. ne Liege fürn Kumpel und für mich der
Schlafsack für alle Bedingungen:

http://www.mk-angelsport.de/THE-SNOOZE-Multi-Season-XL-NANO-2in1Schlafsack-EXTRA-Breit

Jürgen


----------



## sascha03 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo!
Meine Erfahrung bei Askari:
Bei einem Askarirucksack für 7,90 war eine Naht kaput,was mit Klebeband repariert weden konnte.
Statt 2 Aufwickler bekam ich nur einen("Schasen"ca.0,50Euro).
Perca-Schnüre dicker als angegeben.
Wählen und sparen nicht immer günstiger aber inordnung.

Positiv:
Super Angebote! Schimano Exage3000 für 49 Euro oder Penn Spinfisher V SSV3500 für 69,99.
Riesen Auswahl.

Ich werde sicher wieder hier bestellen.
Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## sascha03 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo!
Meine Erfahrung bei Angel Domäne.
Kein "Riesiges" Angebot.Einige Rollen nur in begrenzter Stückzahl.

Positiv:
Hat Spro und Gamakatsu Artikel (ist ja ein Konzern).
"Günstige" Produkte in guter Qualität.
Hier bestelle ich wieder.

Grüsse
Sascha!#6


----------



## Shadrap (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger mal wieder. Ich bestelle da schon seit vielen Jahren und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme.

Empfehlen kann ich auch den Ebay-Shop von morefish_de.
Der hat eine große Auswahl an Kunstködern und liefert schnell zu günstigen Konditionen.


----------



## olaft64 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerade sehr gute Erfahrung mit www.koederwahnsinn.de gemacht- große Auswahl an Falkfish Spöket und vor der Absendung erfahren, dass einer ausverkauft ist. Anderen gewählt und alle bekommen. Freitag bestellt, heute da (DHL).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Lorenz (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Es eilt zwar nicht und der Preis war echt top, aber die Lieferzeit war nicht so fix...


----------



## Nickinho (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

suche guten Shop für Spinnruten ?! Könnt ihr gute Spinnruten 2,70 empfehlen?


----------



## Franky (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann mich gerade nur wieder lobend über die "bleigussformen" auslassen. Super Service, extrem freundlich, cooles Sortiment für Selbstgießer und schneller Versand!!!


----------



## vermesser (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also wenn das klappt, ist Schirmer echt top!
> 
> Hab ein Teil meiner Penn Slammer 260 verloren. Freitag nachmittag angerufen, Problem geschildert, Samstag kam der Rückruf...Das Teil kommt per Post mit Rechnung für 4 Euro inklusive Versand.
> 
> Top Service #6 !



Kleines Update: Gestern kam das Teil per Warensendung, gut verpackt mit Rechnung. Alles super! DAS ist mal ein Argument, öfter dort einzukaufen #6 ! Danke.


----------



## olaft64 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eigentlich kein Online-Shop, sondern ein ebay-Verkäufer. Aber so positive Erfahrung, dass ich sie hier nennen möchte:

Bei *www*baits-and-more*de* eine Daiwa Lexa 2500 SH bestellt- mit der günstigste Anbieter und ein Top-Service. 

Hermes war unfähig, an seinen eigenen Shop (wo täglich abgeholt wird) auszuliefern, die Sendungsverfolgung auf ebay führte ins Leere. Ein Anruf abends um 20.30 Uhr, ohne jemanden zu erreichen. Rückruf 30 min später, Problem geschildert, am nächsten Tag die Rolle in Empfang genommen. War eigentlich schon auf dem Weg zurück zum Versender und konnte durch Anruf des Verkäufers gebremst werden.

Werde ich bestimmt wieder bestellen- speziell auch für Mepps eine sehr gute Adresse!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Tino34 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

#6 wieder ein Lob!!! #6

am Montag Abend bestellt, Ware ist heute da

www.camo-tackle.de

www.zesox.de

www.angel-ussat.de 

|gr: mein OBERFLOP 

bestellt am 07.04.13 und heute am 22.05.2013 da

http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/

selbst auf freundliche Anfrage reagiert man dort ziemlich genervt |krach:


----------



## Plötze2000 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei mir ebenfalls nur gute Erfahrungen u. Top Auswahl:

www.camo-tackle.de

www.zesox.de

www.angel-ussat.de


----------



## Hexxa (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

frage zu fischreal. wie bezahlt man da? in den AGB´s steht was von paypal, allerdings werde ich auf eine niederländische Seite geleitet,die ich nicht übersetzen kann. eine frage im kontaktformular bleibt unbeantwortet

hat sich grad erledigt


----------



## benihana (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari

Vor über einer Woche etwas zurückgesendet. Leider bis heute nix gehört. Beim Anruf wurde erklärt das die da eine Wartezeit von 3-4 Wochen haben |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

War die letzte Bestellung dort


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.raubfischspezialist.de


Top:
- absolut faire Preise
- Versand geht recht fix
- Auswahl völlig ok, Produktpalette nicht riesig, aber die Produktauswahl ist durchdacht (super Preis-Leistungsverhältnisse)
- Interessante Sonderangebote
- keine anonyme Geschichte, T.E. steht mit seinem Namen für den Laden

Sonderplus: Die Big Long Twister machen einen super Eindruck. Die Gummimischung ist sehr fest, was bei Twistern auf Hecht absolut Sinn macht. Bei weichen Gummimischungen ist der Sichelschwanz ratzfatz abgeschnitten.
- Versand ab 80 Euro kostenlos. Das ist recht wenig für einen Onlineshop für Angelkram.


Flop:
- die Auswahl bei den Kunstköderdekors ist sehr mau, z.B. nur 3 Farben bei den Big Longs. Jaja ich weiß, mehr braucht man nicht, blablabla...
- eine Karabinergröße war offensichtlich nicht auf Lager und mir wurde eine andere Größe eingepackt. Das ist auch ok, besser wäre jedoch wenn angezeigt würde, wenn Produkt X nicht mehr vorrätig ist. 
- Eine 25er Big-Long-Twister ist krumm wie eine Banane. Ob er krumm eingepackt wurde oder während des Transportes eingeklemmt wurde, weil er während des Transportes gequetscht wurde (Produkte flogen frei in Kiste herum), kann ich nicht sagen


Fazit: Alles in allem ist der Shop sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## ayron (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> www.raubfischspezialist.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat er sich wohl vertan, eigentlich ist er da sehr penibel.
War mal bei ihm im Lager/Laden und habe den letzten Artikel eines Produktes gekauft.
Er ist dann direkt zum PC und hat den Artikel rausgenommen#t


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin zusammen,
ich hatte eigentlich schon Freitag auf der Shop Startseite vermerkt, das ich Bestellungen erst wieder ab dem 3.6. bearbeiten kann. (haben aber leider wohl ein paar übersehen) da ich nach dem Wochenende ins Krankenhaus musste und das Wochenende nicht da war.
Da ich Euch aber nicht so lange warten lassen wollte, habe ich die Bestellungen noch nachts fertig gemacht.
Sorry wenn da Kleinigkeiten falsch gelaufen sind.
(Schreib das bei der nächsten Bestellung mit rein, mache ich dann wieder gut)
Was die Twister anbelangt, kann ich gerne mehr Farben im Programm aufnehmen...


----------



## DingoDong (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Top: www.camo-tackle.de, angeldomäne, angelcenter Kassel, am-Angelsport, mybait, Nippon lures, tacklemonkey, baitcastershop, 

Flop: http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/ , profishing, mur-tackle


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Flop: http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/ ,



Mit welcher Begründung?|kopfkrat


----------



## olaft64 (25. Mai 2013)

Ich denke, mit der Meinung steht er ziemlich einsam da...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Tino34 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.raubfischspezialist.de

ein Flop|kopfkrat

Kann ich ja nicht fassen, mit dem Shop hatte ich noch nie Probleme!!! Höre ich ja zum ersten mal, dass es dort Probleme gab!?!?

Von mir gibt es definitv den Hier

#6


----------



## Slick (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Begründen sollte man das schon,da die Shops Raubfischspezialist und M&R Tackle  top Onlineshops sind.
Zumindest war das bei meinen letzten Bestellungen so.


Grüße


----------



## Elfchen_19 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Ich denke, mit der Meinung steht er ziemlich einsam da...
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Aber so was von ... :m


----------



## DingoDong (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei M&R hatte ich Dinge bestellt mit paypal gezahlt und die Dinge waren nicht lieferbar - ich fand es ziemlich Kacke das meine Kohle dann 3 Wochen auf anderen Kontenmlag. Feiertage waren ebenfalls dazwischen.

Nichts gegen dich persönlich Tommi, allerdings kann ich mit dem Sortiment nichts anfangen - bin halt eher der Mainstream Angler und setze auf die Standardmarken und verspreche mir um einiges mehr an Qualität.


----------



## ayron (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich persönlich Tommi, allerdings kann ich mit dem Sortiment nichts anfangen - bin halt eher der Mainstream Angler und setze auf die Standardmarken und verspreche mir um einiges mehr an Qualität.


 
Also Perca , Riverman und co.:vik:

Da dreht es sicher den armen Tommi  im Krankenbett um:q

Ne mal ehrlich....Der Tommi veruscht Sachen in seinem Shop anzubieten wo das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis am besten ist.
Das ist seine Philosophie, denn er fischt selbst, obwohl Gerätehändler ganz normales durschnitts Tackle.

Finde es schade, dass du hier schlecht über den Shop redest, nur weil man andere Produktmarken bevorzugt#d


----------



## DingoDong (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Naja, für andere Marken wird es schwer bei Shimano, Daiwa, MB, EG etc. mit zu halten - gerade wenn man an Ruten und Rollen denkt. Bei Ködern ist man ja noch relativ flexibel.


----------



## ayron (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Was ist denn MB oder EG ? Komm grad nicht drauf#c


Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei ihm auch auf Gebrauchsartikeln, da es nur ein kleiner Shop ist.
Bei Ruten und Rollen wird sehr oft das 14tägige Rückgaberecht angewand, dass bedeutet grade für 1 Personenshops Kosten, die den Gewinn so schmälern, dass sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt.


----------



## Tobi. (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Empfehlung in Sachen Echolote und Zubehör ist Schlageter


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich persönlich Tommi, allerdings kann ich mit dem Sortiment nichts anfangen - bin halt eher der Mainstream Angler und setze auf die Standardmarken und verspreche mir um einiges mehr an Qualität.


Wenn mir das Sortiment eines Shops nicht zusagt, dann bestelle ich da halt nicht. Aber bevor man behauptet, das ein Shop ein Flop ist sollte man doch schon einige Kriterien mit einbeziehen und nicht aus einer Laune raus ein Geschäfft übel nachzureden . Und das nur weil mir das Sortiment nicht gefällt...#d.

Die Kritik von Ronny Kohlman hingegen ist gut begründet und völlig berechtigt, damit kann ich leben, aber nicht mit solchen unrelevanten Anschuldigungen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Mai 2013)

Tommi-Engel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> ich hatte eigentlich schon Freitag auf der Shop Startseite vermerkt, das ich Bestellungen erst wieder ab dem 3.6. bearbeiten kann. (haben aber leider wohl ein paar übersehen) da ich nach dem Wochenende ins Krankenhaus musste und das Wochenende nicht da war.
> Da ich Euch aber nicht so lange warten lassen wollte, habe ich die Bestellungen noch nachts fertig gemacht.
> Sorry wenn da Kleinigkeiten falsch gelaufen sind.
> ...



Und dann noch von Flop zu reden ist nicht grad fein.
Nicht viele gehen individuell auf Kundenwünsche ein.
Und Wiedergutmachung ist auch nicht überall gegeben.
TOP. 
Gute Besserung 

Möchte hier noch "Bode" loben.
Rolle bestellt.
Wollte n 1000er Modell. Gabs nicht mehr.
Also Samstags das 2000er Modell bestellt und online überwiesen.
Angebot war unschlagbar und beide Modelle gleicher Preis.

Montags angerufen und gefragt, ob nicht doch noch irgendwo n 1000er Modell rumfliegt.
Haben im Lager geguckt, 1000er gefunden und mich zurückgerufen, dass die Bestellung umgebucht wird und noch am gleichen Tag rausgeht.
3 Tage später war die Rolle da.
Auch Top!


----------



## Welpi (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich persönlich Tommi, allerdings kann ich mit dem Sortiment nichts anfangen - bin halt eher der Mainstream Angler und setze auf die Standardmarken und verspreche mir um einiges mehr an Qualität.



Und das ist GENAU der Grund, warum ich bei Tommi gerne Köder bestelle... ich angle gerne mit Ködern die eben nicht jeder am Vorfach hat.... und hier stimmt auch das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ich bin bis jetzt noch nie mit Ködern aus diesem Shop auf den Arsxx gefallen...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich persönlich Tommi, allerdings kann ich mit dem Sortiment nichts anfangen - bin halt eher der Mainstream Angler und setze auf die Standardmarken und verspreche mir um einiges mehr an Qualität.



#q Selten so was hirnloses gelesen......


@Tommi
Mach dir keinen Kopp, die anderen 99,9999% wissen es besser


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hanzz schrieb:


> Möchte hier noch "Bode" loben.




Danke, gerne geschehen!#h


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hab in letzter Zeit wieder einiges an Material gekauft bzw. bestellt.

Loben kann ich folgende Shops:

AM Angelsport 
( Blitzversand einer Rute und Rolle, netter Telefonkontakt, nochmals Rabatt, und Ware kam super verpackt an )

Nordfishing77 im Onlineshop letzten Samstag bestellt, überwiesen, und nun schon in meinen Händen( Shop aus AT )
Bei Fragen bekommt man in der Regel innerhalb 2-3Std. Antwort.

Forellen-Angeln
Bestellt, überwiesen, am gleichen Tag versand, Zustellung am anderen Tag... schneller gehts nicht.

Und loben kann ich das Angelcenter Leichlingen ( carp pellets ) super nett die 2, und ein schönes Sortiment.
Das ist so ein Laden wo man auch einfach mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei schaut 

Schlechte Erfahrung mache ich mit mash969 aus dem großen Online Auktionshaus...
2 Posen bestellt, ( mit sowas teste ich meist die geschwindigkeit der shops  ) angeblich schon lange verschickt, aber seit mittlerweile 30 Tage ist immer noch nichts da.

LG Tommi


----------



## Tino34 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Guten Abend,

kennt einer den Shop

http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/online-shop


ISt der Shop Top oder ein Flop???

Danke


----------



## _berliner_989_ (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab da vor 1,5 Jahren bestellt einmal!!!!  Und hatte keine Probleme aber wie es jetzt aussieht kann ich dir keine Info geben ;-)


----------



## Tino34 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke dir, noch jemand Erfahrungen mit fishing attack???

Die haben nämlich gerade die Shimanski Biomaster im Angebot!!!


----------



## _berliner_989_ (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der Rabatt ist bei denen Standard.. War zu meine Zeitpunkt auch bei shimano Rollen ;-)


----------



## E30Tommi (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Langsam fall ich echt vom glauben ab mit dem Onlineshop mesh969

2 Exori Trout Sticks bestellt in 3g und in der Farbe Weiß ( da hier in der umgebung keiner die weißen hat, sondern nur Rot/Gelbe, die ich schon besitze )

03.05. gekauft und direkt Online bezahlt
16.05. gefragt wo die Posen bleiben ( Antwort: Sollten schon lange da sein! )
Tage später frug ich wieder wo die Bestellung bleibt!
Antwort: Geld ist da, Ware geht Morgen rauß )
Häää ? Geld war schon lange da, sonst wären am 16.05. nicht schon welche "abhanden" gekommen.
28.05. Ware als Verschickt markiert
Heute schreiben wir den 06.06... Posen sind heute gekommen.

Mit freude mache ich den Umschlag auf, und was sehe ich...Trout Sticks 3g in Rot/Gelb, die es auch um die ecke im Laden gibt und die ich selber 2x habe.

Da frag ich mich... bekommen manche nicht die einfachsten dinge hin ?
Gerade als kleiner Shop ?

Wenn sowas mal im Shop passiert mit XXL Sortiment, dann kann ich es noch verstehen, wenn mal etwas falsch ist.

Bin echt jemand der lange ruhig ist, aber bei so einem firlefanz bekomm ich die Motten.

LG Tommi


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal was von mir zum Raubfischspezialist:
Hab gerade meine Bestellung abgeholt und ein nettes Gespräch mit Tommi gehabt. ..
Ich finde das Sortiment vollkommen in Ordnung, er steckt viel Herzblut rein...
Zu DingoDong: Mainstream ist öde. ...Die Fische kennen mit der Zeit doch die ganzen Mainstream-Sachen. ..
Von mir ein ganz klares Top für den Shop, werde jetzt öfter mal was bei ihm holen


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo!
Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob es bei Angelsport Gerlinger auch eine Versandbestätigung per Mail gibt nach einer Bestellung?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja gibt es, sogar mit Trackingnummer(jedenfalls beim Kauf auf Rechnung)!


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Ja gibt es, sogar mit Trackingnummer(jedenfalls beim Kauf auf Rechnung)!



Alles klar, danke für die Info. ;-)


----------



## ayron (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jop die geben ne Bestellbestätigung + Versandbestätigung


----------



## Schneidi (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hat jeman erfahrung mit em CE angelshop?
http://www.ce-angelshop.de/


----------



## Schneidi (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schneidi schrieb:


> hat jeman erfahrung mit em CE angelshop?
> http://www.ce-angelshop.de/



hat da wirklich noch niemand was bestellt?


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gehört zwar nicht zu den Angel-Online-Shops, aber ich habe dort zwei Angelbücher bestellt, also nehm ich es hier mit rein.

Finger weg von Medimops!! Ich habe dort jetzt das zweite Mal bestellt. Dabei waren auch Bücher, die meine Freundin als Geschenk für anstehende Feiern haben wollte. Die waren im Shop als neuwertig gekennzeichnet, u. A. ein Malbuch. Als die kamen, war da nichts neuwertig, das Malbuch war teilweise ausgemalt, ein Bildband hatte tiefe Kratzer, Bücher welche Hardcover sein sollten, waren bessere Hefte.

Bei der Anfrage zur fälligen Rücksendung dauerte schon die Antwort ewig. Ein Retourenlabel gab es nicht. Nach mehrmaliger Nachfrage wurde die Erstattung der Versandkosten zugesichert. 

Mittlerweile kam zwar das Geld für die Bücher, auf meine Nachfragen zu den Versandkosten kommt keine Reaktion mehr. 

Einen derart abwimmelnd inkompenten Shop hatte ich noch gar nicht!

Ich sag nur Saftladen!! Ich kauf ja nun viel im Netz, aber hier definitiv nie wieder.


----------



## vermesser (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Shadland.de gefällt mir. Schnelle Lieferung, brauchbare Preise und ein Gratisgummi drin trotz minimaler Bestellmenge. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Shadland.de gefällt mir.


Hab' ich vor'n paar Tagen erst entdeckt. Die Auswahl ist super! Einer der ganz wenigen Shops, die BigHammer, Keitech UND LunkerCity im Angebot haben. Dazu in vollem Farbenprogramm. Preise sind wie Ladenpreise. Klingt schon gut. Bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*A&M Angelsport:* 2x ueber deren eBay-Account im Sofortkauf gekauft, alles ohne Probleme! Einziger Nachteil: Lieferung per GLS, die sind manchmal nicht soooooo gut.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*BoddenAngler:* Sauberer,aufgeraeumter, uebersichtlicher Laden. Nette und hilfreiche Kundenbetreuung. OnlineShop funkt auch super.


----------



## Tino34 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Boddenangler, mehr geht nicht in punkto Schnelligkeit!
Wenn im Shop lieferbar steht, dann ist es auch lieferbar. 

Sehr geiler Shop, wenn die nur mehr hätten (Jammern auf hohem Niveau)!

:m :m :m #h#h :m :m :m


----------



## Tobi120 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*A&M* 3-4 mal Bestellt . 
Erste mal eine Skelli in 2.70 über Ebay. 
Schnelle Kaufabwicklung Top Versand ! 
Problem an der Geschichte die Rutenspitze ist mir nach dem Wurf eines Köders abgebrochen. Angerufen bei A&M hab sie dann privat reparieren lassen der Preis wurde mir zurück erstattet und ein Wobbler gab es oben drauf. 

Alle Käufe dazwischen verliefen ohne Probleme !  


Der letzte Kauf dann wieder etwas komplizierter. 
Habe mich im Kauf vertan und sofort die Stornierung losgeschickt. 
Leider hat sich niemand darum gekümmert bzw. zu spät und der Artikel wurde verschickt. :/ 
Jetzt muss ich sehr wahrscheinlich die Kosten für die Rücksendung selber tragen :*( 

Aber passiert.... 

Man kann mit A&M auch gut mal verhandeln  


Ich gebe dem Shop 4/5 Sterne 
Grüße


----------



## RedHead (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

morefish_de auf ebay

feine Auswahl an Kunstködern, immer schnell geschickt (+Aufkleber |rolleyes), dazu netter und zuvorkommender Kontakt #6


----------



## FranzJosef (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Angelsport-Schirmer:* Rute Samstag bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt, heute (Mittwoch) vormittag mit der Post/DHL angekommen. Gut verpackt, inkl. Katalog. Volle Punktzahl. (Leider keine EMail-Bestaetigung)


----------



## bobbykron (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

von mir mal ein kleines Feedback zu Angelgeräte Bode:

hab mir letzes Jahr über ebay dort 2 Penn Battle bestellt. Preislich unschlagbar und auch der Versand ging sehr zügig :m
Mein positiver Eindruck hat sich nochmals deutlich bestätigt, als ich vor 2Wochen meine 2000er Battle in Absprache mit dem Team Bode wegen rauhem Lauf eingeschickt habe(man muss dazu sagen, sie ist über das eine Jahr Gewährleistung raus gewesen).
Und da stand doch vorgestern tatsächlich ein Päckchen für mich zuhause  Eine neue Battle wartet jetzt sehnsüchtig auf ihren ersten Einsatz.

Zuverlässig, schnell und hilfsbereit, dat passt jut !!!

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/

MfG Matthias


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab jetzt mal 300€ bei http://welsshop.de/ gelassen.
Am Tag der Bestellung bekomm ich vom Betreiber ne Mail, dass er die von mir gewünsche Glocke nichmehr 4x sondern nurnoch 3x da hat.
Hat angeboten entweder die eine glocke zusätzlich von ner "Konkurrenzmarke" des eigentlichen Produkts (die n ganzes Stück teurer war als die von mir bestellte) ohne Aufpreis mitzuschicken.
Die Andere Möglichkeit wär, ich krieg ohne Aufpreis alle 4 Glocken des Konkurrenzprodukts.

Schonmal sehr gut.
Bestellung war an nem Montag, Mittwoch war das Paket dann da.
Mit allem zufrieden, außer, dass bei einer Rute n Sprung im Blank war, und die Schnurführung aus einem Ring rausgebrochen war. Produktionsfehler oder aufm Transportweg, kann ich nich genau sagen.
Jedenfalls am dem Mittwoch den Betreiber der Seite angeschrieben, Bilder vom Schaden mitgeschickt.
" Stunden später war die Email dann da, dass er die Rute bei mir abholen lässt, und den Ersatz dafür direkt zur Post bringt.


Sehr freundlicher und schneller Support, angenehme Preise, die sich nach unten korrigiern lassen (siehe dazu auch die Möglichkeit dem Betreiber zu melden, dass der Artikel woanders günstiger is) und schneller Versand.

Ich bin vollstens zufrieden, kann uneingeschränkt empfehlen und werd jederzeit wieder da kaufen





Anders aber hier: 
http://www.anglerfreizeit.de/

Hab bei denen über Ebay 2 Rutenhalter bestellt.
2 Tage nach Zahlungseingang ist der Artikel immer noch nicht verschickt.
Mittlerweile hab ich die selben Rutenhalter woanders günstiger gefunden, hab also über Ebay geschrieben, dass ich den Kauf gern storniern würde, is ja kein Mehraufwand, wenn da Versandtechnisch sowieso noch nichts passiert is.
Selbst wenn die Halter schon verschickt worden wären, kann ich sie ja dank 2 Wochen "onlinekaufrückgaberecht" ohne Gründe zurücksenden.
Aber waren wie gesagt noch nich verschickt.

Ne halbe Stunde später bekomm ich von Ebay ne Email, dass die Rutenhalter jetzt verschickt wurden. Wirklich sehr, sehr seltsam, dass sich 2 Tage nichts tut, und dann, wenn man storniern möchte, kommt plötztlich Bewegung in die Sache.
Hab schon genug erlebt um bei sowas nichtmehr an Zufälle zu glauben.
War meine erste und letzte Bestellung dort


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

fishingmart.pl.com

total langsame Abwicklung, mehrere Artikel waren nicht lieferbar, auf das Geld wart ich jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen, Salmo Fatso sinkt wie ein Stein und läuft ********, keine Reaktion auf emails.

Nie wieder...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> fishingmart.pl.com
> 
> total langsame Abwicklung, mehrere Artikel waren nicht lieferbar, auf das Geld wart ich jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen, Salmo Fatso sinkt wie ein Stein und läuft ********, keine Reaktion auf emails.
> 
> Nie wieder...



Da bestellen wir schon seit Jahren, letzte Bestellung ist gestern gekommen. Wenn was nicht lieferbar ist, geht das direkt aus der Seite hervor bzw. man bekommt umgehend eine Mail. Bei dem Riesenangebot kommt es immer mal wieder zu Engpässen, aber preislich sind die Polen hier bei Kunstködern größtenteils konkurrenzlos günstig und die Abwicklung lief bis jetzt immer recht zügig. Innerhalb einer Woche sind unsere Bestellungen da. Bei der letzten Bestellung waren auch paar Fatsos dabei, schaun wir mal, ob es Mängel gibt, war aber bis jetzt noch nie der Fall und wir bestellen dort sehr viel von Salmo.

Fazit: Immer wieder...


----------



## benihana (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wir.haben.billiger.de
Relativ kleine Auswahl, für Gummis und jigs allerdings echt klasse Sachen. Keine großen Marken aber qualitativ Top. 
Habe bisher zweimal dort bestellt, sehr schneller Versand. Von mir eine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



benihana schrieb:


> Wir.haben.billiger.de
> Relativ kleine Auswahl, für Gummis und jigs allerdings echt klasse Sachen. Keine großen Marken aber qualitativ Top.
> Habe bisher zweimal dort bestellt, sehr schneller Versand. Von mir eine klare Empfehlung.



Macht bitte Wir-haben-billiger.de draus und schon klappt der Link auch.

Danke für Deinen Tip - die Bestellung ist schon raus :m

Eddy


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen bei mb-fishing.de meherere Stinte und ein paar Jighaken bestellt.
Die Bestellung ist innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei mir per DHL eingetroffen. Alles vollständig plus Gratiszugaben. Werde auf jeden Fall wieder da bestellen.


----------



## rafa (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich empfehle Melton Tackle International, sitzen zwar in Kalifornien, liefern aber schneller als deutsche Versender :k

Frachtgebühren beachten!


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Zusammen, wurde heute von Fischdeal positiv überrascht nach anfänglichem Ärgern.
Zur Vorgeschichte: 
Vor ca. sechs Wochen habe ich das Angebot mit drei Rapala X-Rap Saltwater für 20 Euro inkl. Versand bestellt.
Nach vier Wochen hatte ich leider noch nichts erhalten, was mich bis dahin noch nicht störte, da ich die Köder eh erst im August beim Schleppen testen wollte. 
Also Fischdeal angeschrieben wie der Stand der Dinge ist und erhalten, dass es als Standardbrief versendet wurde. 
Als nach ein paar Tagen wieder nichts da war, ab zu PayPal und Konfliktlösung angemeldet.
Prompt kam die Email, dass Sie, wenn ich will mir das Paket " nochmal" zusenden werden,da es scheinbar Probleme gab. 
Dem stimmte ich zu. 
Heute kam das Paket an. Zur Wiedergutmachung haben sie mir noch einen Sebile Minnow in Ml ins Paket gelegt.

Also von meiner Seite ist es mit der Dauer und der anfangs holprigen Bearbeitung etwas unglücklich gelaufen. 
Dennoch mit einem guten Ende. Somit kann ich Fischdeal empfehlen, auch wenn ich bei Gelegenheit nochmal die Geschwindigkeit testen muss


----------



## DingoDong (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ohne Worte langsam...

Klickt mal bitte auf das Bild?!  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268229


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268216

Und viele mehr ...

Ich schau dort gerne immer rein, allerdings nervt es dann doch langsam mehr als alles andere. Wirklich tolle Shops, haben die so ein penetrantes generve nötig?


----------



## vermesser (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne...wieder echt top. Gestern vormittag bestellt, heute vormittag da. Schneller gehts nur im Laden vor Ort.


----------



## javiko (7. August 2013)

Angelplatz.de gestern vormittag bestellt und heute 14:00 Uhr das Paket in Empfang genommen. 
Wenn das keine schnelle Lieferung ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo Tackle einfach top sortiert und schnell im Versand.


----------



## Black-Death (8. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

AS (Andrea Stahl) Angelwelt:

Habe vor einiger Zeit dort eine Bestellung getätigt.
Nachdem die Lieferung schon ungewöhnlich lange gedauert hat fehlte dann auch noch ein Produkt worauf aber nicht hingewiesen wurde auf dem Lieferschein!!!. 
Auf Mails wurde nicht reagiert also die (Kostenpflichtige) Telefonnummer angerufen. Man wollte sich schlau machen wann es  denn nachgeliefert werden kann. Dann folgte auch eine Mail: Mitte/Ende Juli. 
Da Anfang der Woche immer noch nichts ankam nochmal den Shop angeschrieben. Natürlich bisher wieder keine Antwort bekommen. Also werde ich wohl mal wieder die kostenpflichtige Nummer anrufen müssen.

Alles in allem: Nicht bei diesem Shop bestellen!


----------



## vermesser (9. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A und M...günstig und fix, wurde noch am gleichen Tag versendet.

Nur GLS ließ sich ein wenig Zeit...

Aber alles top, gut verpackt, nix zu meckern.


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat jemand schon mal hier bestellt: http://www.angel-preishammer.de/ ?
Finde das eigentlich sehr schön aufgebaut.


----------



## Purist (12. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich möchte, nach all dem was man hier gelesen hat, Angelplatz.de einmal loben. Habe dort unzähligen Kleinkram bestellt und der kam sehr schnell und gut verpackt hier an. Nichts fehlte und günstig war es auch noch.


----------



## Tino34 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

boddenangler.de

wie gewohnt, superschnell und gute Preise, jetzt müsste mal DHL ne Schüppe drauflegen, dann könnte man die Ware 100% am nächsten Tag haben!


----------



## Gert-Show (13. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nachdem ich schon gute erfahrungen mit mb-fishing hatte, konnte das noch einer toppen:
der-stachelritter.de
(auch: wir-haben-billiger.de)
Montag vormittags bestellt, Montag Mittag war das Paket gepackt und bei DHL, Dienstag 11:50 Uhr Zustellung! 
|laola:
Alles drin, super verpackt, echt Klasse-Service! Danke! 
#6#6#6


----------



## Ruffneck (19. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit häufiger bei www.camo-tackle.de bestellt.
Meiner Meinung super sortiert und bisher immer superschneller Versand(z.T. innerhalb von 24h  ).

Desweiteren bei www.boddenangler.de auch zufrieden! 

Und immer wieder gerne bei www.Pro-fishing.de .
Wenn mal was nicht lieferbar war, wurde innerhalb kürzester Zeit von denen angerufen und "Bescheid" gegeben.

LG

Der Ruffneck


----------



## ZZanderss (21. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

habe am Sonntag eine Spro Zalt XS zu einem Top-Preis hier bestellt und heute kam Sie bereits, also zu empfehlen in Puncto Preis und Geschwindigkeit Versand.

http://www.angelmeile.com/

In der Vergangenheit habe ich bei folgenden Anbietern bestellt und war immer sehr zufrieden:

http://angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/

http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/

http://www.zesox.de/

http://www.camo-tackle.de/

Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (21. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Richtig! Wenn bei Angelplatz alles lieferbar ist, ist das Paket am nächsten Tag da, falls man vor 16:00 bestellt hat.
Verpackung auch immer top, bestelle ausschließlich dort.


----------



## Anglero (22. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie verhalten sich "eure" Shops im Fall des Widerrufs? Musste in letzter Zeit bei Rückbuchungen vermehrt Fehlbeträge nachfordern. Diese decken sich - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - mit den Versandkosten der Hinsendung. Allerdings wurde der Betrag nach einer freundlichen Mail bisher stets beglichen. 
Aber man kann es ja mal versuchen ;-)


----------



## BronkoderBär (23. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

die probierns gern ma, aber du bist im recht.
lt urteil vom blablabla müssen die versandkosten auch erstattet werden.


----------



## Anglero (23. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> die probierns gern ma, aber du bist im recht.
> lt urteil vom blablabla müssen die versandkosten auch erstattet werden.


 
EuGH, Urteil vom 15.04.2010, Az: C-511/08 und BGH Urteil vom 07.07.2010, Az: VIII ZR 268/07


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe mich kürzlich erst über Angel Ussat geärget!
Zum ersten ging die UB Baitjigger XH, mit nochmal etwa für 100 € Kleinteile nicht an die ordnungsgemäß ausgefüllte, abweichende Lieferadresse, sondern ich musste erst mal 80 Km bis zu meiner anderen Adresse fahren, um die Sachen dort von der Post abzuholen!
Zum zweiten, beim ersten Einsatz der Rute hat sich dann der Abschlußknauf samt Ausgleichsgewichten gelöst und ich hatte ihn in der Hand!
Glücklichweise ist er nicht im Wasser gelandet,da ich vom Boot fische, wäre er wohl weg gewesen.
Die Rute gefällt mir dennoch sehr gut,aber wie man sieht, mangelt es doch an der Verarbeitung.
Mir war das zu blöd den Stock wieder durch ganz Deutschland zu schicken und vielleicht zu riskieren ,dass schon wieder an die falsche Adresse geschickt wird, also habe ich die Abschlusskappe selbst wieder angeklebt!
Das zum Ulli Beyer Shop.

Jürgen


----------



## petri28 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Sorry Jürgen,*
*aber kann es sein, dass Du Deine Lieferadresse nicht aktualisiert hast; denn dies ist mir noch nicht passiert, egal bei welchem shop. *


----------



## Fr33 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss mal wieder ne Lanze für Camo-Tackle.de brechen.... gestern Mittag um 12:30Uhr bestellt....2h später ist die Ware versendet worden und habe soeben eine DHL Nachricht bekommen, dass die Ware heute zugestellt wird


----------



## GandRalf (27. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin auch,

Hier auch eine positive Rückmeldung zu *germantackle.de*.

Ich hatte mir im Sommer eine Savage Gear Bushwhacker bestellt.
Ablauf und Versand waren vorbildlich.:m
Bevor ich die Rute am Wasser ausprobieren konnte wurde durch einen Dumme Jungen Streich das Spitzenteil und ein Schaumstück des Griffes durch ein kleines Feuer zerstört.
das Angebot ein neues Spitzenteil zu besorgen, nahm ich aufgrund des anstehenden Urlaubs nicht an, sondern orderte die Rute neu.
Kommunikation und Versand: s.o.!!#6

Leider gab es bei dieser Rute direkt beim zweiten Angelausflug Probleme. 
Beim Anschlag (ein mittlerer Barsch hatte gebissen) brach das Spitzenteil etwa 3 cm unterhalb des Spitzenrings.

Kontakt zu *germantackle* aufgenommen. Nachdem _SG_ das Spitzenteil geliefert hatte wurde auch ich umgehend beliefert.

Summe unterm Strich: 0,00€ auf der Rechnung. -Ohne großes Lamentieren oder Diskutieren.

TOP!!|wavey:


----------



## Abfael (27. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

In der letzten Zeit habe ich in folgenden Shops bestellt:

http://www.germantackle.de/ - guter Kontakt, schneller Versand und günstiger Versand 4,90€

http://www.am-angelsport.de - super Kontakt, Reklamation einer Okuma Rolle die nach 14 Tagen kaputt ging, wurde anstandslos getauscht - schneller Versand, ab 1Kg 6,95€

http://www.eurocarp.de/ - guter Kontakt, schneller Versand,  bis 5 kg 6,00€


----------



## Yellow (29. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

.......angelcenter lurup......
Habe am Sonntag dort eine Angelrute bestellt!!   Am Dienstag war sie dann nach vorheriger Ankündigung schon da!!(mit paypal bezahlt) Versandkosten 4,95€ und die Rute war echt günstig!!   Katalogpreis 139€ bei Lurup 69.95€|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (29. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/ . Guter Shop. Sehr schnell, gute Preise, gute Auswahl, trotz geringer Bestellsumme noch nen 5 € Gutschein. Gern wieder.


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> http://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/ . Guter Shop. Sehr schnell, gute Preise, gute Auswahl, trotz geringer Bestellsumme noch nen 5 € Gutschein. Gern wieder.





mein lieblingsshop. 
da ist wenigstens alles lieferbar was auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet ist. 
das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich im angelsektor.....


----------



## Tino34 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

An Kundenfreundlichkeit nicht zu übertreffen

Angel - Ussat.

Ich hab vor ca. 2 Wochen an meiner neuen Rarenium die Verschlusskappe im Bodden versenkt.

Eine E-Mail an Angel-Ussat von mir, am gleichen Tag die Antwort und die Rechnung zurück, Geld überwiesen und da ist das Teil für 9,95€!

Vielen Dank #h



Auch wieder nicht zu toppen

www.germantackle.de

Am Montag bestellt, am gleichen Abend Versandbestätigung und Dienstag war die Ware da #6


----------



## vermesser (30. August 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne. Wie immer sofort versendet und sehr schnell da dank DHL.

Schneller ist nur der Laden vor Ort.


----------



## Kotzi (2. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo-Tackle: Blitzlieferung,super Verpackung alles 1a

KL Angelsport (carpfishing.de): Irgendwie ein gemischtes Gefühl, Ware ist gut angekommen jedoch: Die Website scheint nicht immer aktuell zu sein, ich habe Savage Gear Sandeels bestellt und nach der Bezahlung wurde mir dann mitgeteilt dass 2 von 4 Packungen bestellt werden müssten und es noch 10 Tage dauern würde bis sie bei ihnen eintreffen würden. Fand ich jetzt nicht schlimm da ich die nicht schnell brauchte, jedoch steht bei anderen Produkten manchmal dabei wieviele noch da sind oder ob überhaupt
noch welche lieferbar ist. Da wäre ein Update ganz nett oder aber eine Benachrichtung bei Bestellung und nicht nach Vorrauskasse.
Die Versandverpackung war jetzt auch nicht so prall, ich habe nichts gegen Kartonrecycling, aber ein bisschen Füllmaterial das das nicht darin rumrutscht wäre nett gewesen. Ebenso die Tatsache das von der Post nachverpackt werden musste, Klebeband ist auch nicht so teuer.

Nicht direkt negativ, aber viele kleine Punkte die man leicht verbessern könnte.


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hab neulich erst bei germantackle bestellt. Schneller gehts eigentlich nicht mehr... heute bestellen, am nächsten Tag das Paket in den Händen halten :vik:

Ach ja, kennt jemand diesen Händler aus Polen? Ist der seriös/zuverlässig? Der hat nämlich eine sehr gute Auswahl an Wobblern.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Welchen Händler aus Polen?

Falls du Fishing-mart meinst, da kannst du bedenkenlos bestellen.


----------



## Spector (2. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/

hab dort mehrmals bestellt....der Shop zeigt die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit an....hat bisher immer gut geklappt...Freitag mittag bestellt....Samstag konnte ich die Gummifische baden schicken:m


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fishing Mart... habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem Seitenaufbau? Hab jetzt Safari und Firefox versucht, beides lahmt wie Sau.

EDIT: Um Gottes Willen, würde ja gerne bei denen bestellen (haben echt gute Sachen), aber die Seite ist eine Zumutung!


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Pfoten weg von Anglerfachmarkt und deren ebayladen goodfish24.*

verschachern gesplitterte ruten und beim Widerruf werden die Versandkosten nicht erstattet.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Fishing Mart... habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem Seitenaufbau? Hab jetzt Safari und Firefox versucht, beides lahmt wie Sau.
> 
> EDIT: Um Gottes Willen, würde ja gerne bei denen bestellen (haben echt gute Sachen), aber die Seite ist eine Zumutung!



Keinerlei Probleme mit Firefox ....


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> *Pfoten weg von Anglerfachmarkt und deren ebayladen goodfish24.*
> 
> verschachern gesplitterte ruten und beim Widerruf werden die Versandkosten nicht erstattet.



kann ich leider auch bestätigen. 20 Euro für einen Artikel gezahlt, aber nur knapp 16 Euro gutgeschrieben bekommen  (Versandkosten wurden abgezogen). Werde gleich einen Garantieantrag bei Amazon stellen und negativ bewerten. 

Unglaublich wie die einen veräppeln möchten. Werde da nichts mehr kaufen #d


----------



## GandRalf (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dass laut Gesetz die Versandkosten unter einem bestimmten Warenwert, bei Rücksendung zu Lasten des Kunden gehen ist aber bekannt, oder?
Alles andere fällt unter Kulanz.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi

Meine online Erfahrungen waren durchweg sehr positiv.  Egal ob beim Gerlinger, Ussat, Askari oder einem der vielen anderen wo ich bestellt habe. Sogar bei Shops in den Usa hat bisher immer alles top funktioniert. 
Auch in sachen Umtausch oder Garantie gab es nie probleme im Gegensatz zu den örtlichen Tackledealern.
Ich kann also die online Shops bei denen ich bestellt habe durchwegs als sehr gut bezeichnen.

Gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Dass laut Gesetz die Versandkosten unter einem bestimmten Warenwert, bei Rücksendung zu Lasten des Kunden gehen ist aber bekannt, oder?
> Alles andere fällt unter Kulanz.



du sprichst den Warenwert unter 40 Euro an, davon ist hier aber nicht die Rede. Es geht um die Hinsendekosten... die hat bei einem Widerruf in jedem Fall der Verkäufer zu tragen.


----------



## GandRalf (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Du meinst: 24 Euro incl.  Versandkosten bezahlt und nach der Reklamation statt 20 Euro Warenwert nur 16 Euro wieder erstattet bekommen?


----------



## GandRalf (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Quatsch!

Mann sollte keine Rechenspiele nach einer halben Flasche Rotwein machen...

Richtige Frage:  ...und nur die 20 Euro Warenwert zurück bekommen?

Das wäre natürlich nicht korrekt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

weiß zwar nicht was du an meinem Zahlenbeispiel nicht verstehst, ist aber auch egal... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Hinsendekosten

EDIT: Amazon hat gleich kapiert was los ist  ...am nächsten Tag gab es prompt den Restbetrag gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Trollwut (8. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> kann ich leider auch bestätigen. 20 Euro für einen Artikel gezahlt, aber nur knapp 16 Euro gutgeschrieben bekommen  (Versandkosten wurden abgezogen). Werde gleich einen Garantieantrag bei Amazon stellen und negativ bewerten.
> 
> Unglaublich wie die einen veräppeln möchten. Werde da nichts mehr kaufen #d





Absolute Zustimmung.
Hab jetzt 600m Schnur und ne Karpfenvorfachschnur bestellt, kam dann am nächsten Tag, dass beides verschickt wurde. jetzt, 2 Tage später kommt die Mail, dass des Vorfach nichmehr verfügbar is, ich krieg des Geld wieder erstattet. Witzig, dass das der Grund für meine Bestellung war.
Werd hinschreiben, dass man mir für die Frechheit zumindest auch noch die Versandkosten erstattet, weil ich ja jetzt eh nochmal woanders bestellen muss.


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

auch goodfish24 bei euch beiden?

ich hab sofort bei ebay gepetzt und bei paypal auch.

goodfish24 fühlt sich so sicher dass er mich direkt im schriftverkehr verarscht.

"Ich werde mir das nicht gefallen lassen"

"Ok, kein Problem"

#d


sofort ebay melden, auch wenn ich glaub dass die goodfish24 durchkommen lassen weil er einfach viel zeug verhökert und sie an ihm verdienen.

meine rute hab ich für 55 exkl. versand geschossen, die Rute hatte einen total verbogenen Ring und der Zapfen war gesplittert.
Zitat goodfish24 "Die Rute ist ok"
55 € bekommen. hin und rückversand zusammen 16€

da packt mich die blanke Wut#q


----------



## ballerino6 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> auch goodfish24 bei euch beiden?
> 
> ich hab sofort bei ebay gepetzt und bei paypal auch.
> 
> ...




kann ich nur bestätigen...

auch im Laden in Dresden ist die  Abwicklung zum k******  

#d

(die Mitarbeiter da können einem Leid tun)

Der Chef kann froh sein, dass er sich in HOY verstecken kann!!!    |splat2:

Also für mich steht fest: NIE WIEDER!!!!

Weder Online noch vor Ort


----------



## HTK (9. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vor einiger zeit habe ich bei A&M Angelsport bestellt. 2 Okuma Longbow Rollen (30er) mit 2000 m Schnur (Trilene). Was ich bisher gut fand (und eigentlich immer noch gut finde): Man kann einen Bespulservice kostenfrei mitbestellen.
Und dann gibt es da noch ein Kommentarfeld... dort habe ich meinen Wunsch hinterlegt, dass auch die Ersatzspulen bitte bespult werden.

Die Mailbestätigung kam und dort erschien auch mein Kommentar mit den Ersatzspulen.

Nach 3 Wochen immer noch nichts gehört... dort angerufen. Zunächst fand man meine Bestellung nicht mehr im System (obwohl dort registriert). Dann die Nachricht bekommen, dass die Ware in einem Paketshop liegen würde, ca. 60 km von meinem Wohnort und Zustellort entfernt.
Auf meine Frage, was jetzt, sagte man mir: "Ja, was jetzt? Keine Anung, ist ja geliefert worden! Müssen Sie wohl abholen fahren!". Klar... sind ja nur 60 km.

Ok, gemacht und abgeholt. Dann die Überraschung: Vom Bespulen der Ersatzspulen keine Spur. Wieder dort angerufen. Die Erklärung: "Da haben wir wohl Ihren Kommentar icht gelesen". Ja nee, is klar... daher steht er ja auch explizit in der Bestellbestätigung.
"Und nun?" meine Frage. Die Antwort: "Sie können uns ja die beiden Spulen und die Schnur wieder schicken, dann machen wir es." Und die Versandkosten? "Ja, da tun wir etwas dazu, die Hälfte". Ja nee, is klar.. die Hälfte...

Bin schon stinkig, auch wenn das Bespulen nichts kostet, aber sie bieten es an und das war ein Verkaufsargument... dann sollen sie es auch einlösen. Und die Hälfte der Versandkosten für das wiederholte Hinschicken? Auch hier hätte ich erwartet, dass sie es übernehmen, ist ja nicht mein Problem. 

Zweimal ist es gut gegangen mit denen, und jetzt so. Nicht mal ein Fünkchen Kulanz oder wenigstens das Angebot einer kleinen Gutschrift beim nächsten Einkauf... nada...!


----------



## steppes (11. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So dann will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit div. Onlineshops los werden. Da es ja meist erst zu Problemen nach einer Reklamation kommt, hier die wo ich bereits mit Rückabwicklung usw. erfahrungen gemacht habe:

*FLOP*
bait-eldorado.de :r
Bei diesem Verkäufer wird es nach einer Reklamation echt schmutzig. Er bekam wegen falscher Beschreibung 2 von 3 Artikeln (da wir den 3 Artikel angebrochen hatten behielten wir diesen) auf unsere kosten zurück (innerhalb der 14tage). Bereits nach erstem Kontakt sehr unfreundlich und der Kunde hat keine Ahnung wie gut der Artikel ist. Ob man ihm nicht seine Fische gönnt usw. Wir wollen ja nur negativ Bewerten usw. Dann ersteigert dieser über seinen Privaten ebay-namen einen Artikel bei uns. Denn rest möchte ich euch ersparen. Kann nur von diesem Shop abraten!
.................................................................................
Tzja und hier hört es eigentlich schon mit den Flops auf, bisher beim Onlinekauf eigentlich immer alles gut gelaufen:
................................................................................
*TOP*
angelsport.de (Askari)
Qualität der Eigenmarke dem Preisentsprechend ;-)
Lieferungen meist innerhalb 1 Woche
Rücksendung kostenlos
Reklamationen werden freundlich und zügig bearbeitet
Gutschriften werden innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen zurück erstattet
Vorsicht wegen dem Sperrgutzuschlag

angel-domaene.de
Qualität der Eigenmarken sind okay
Lieferung innerhalb weniger Tage
Gutschriften u.ä. werden schnell bearbeitet
Gute Angebote

mp-direct.de (mika-products)
Schnelle Lieferung
Freundlich
Gute Qualität

angelsport-schirmer.de
Bisher immer alles gut gelaufen
Hatte früher bessere Angebote
Freundliches Team (auch im Laden)

raubfischspezialist.com
Absolut Top
Große Auswahl Gute Preise
Schnelle Lieferung
Geringe Versandkosten

teuro-stopper-shop.de (jetzt Eifel-Fishing)
Gute Preise
Schnelle Lieferung
Freundlich
Angelgeräte und BW Kleidung

ebay angelshophungen
2 mal bestellt, keine Probleme
Schnell geliefert
Günstiger Versand
........................................................................

Zum Schluss noch ein Wort zu goodfish24, dieser Verkäufer hatte bereits einige ebay-namen und als die Bewertungen zu schlecht wurden hat er unter anderem Namen weiter verkauft.
Ich selbst hatte früher mal dort bestellt und es hat alles gut funktioniert, aber wie gehabt ist es immer schwer einen Shop zu beurteilen solange man keine Reklamation dort hatte, nur dann zeigt sich ob der Shop kundenfreundlich ist und gesetzeskonform handelt.


----------



## RedHead (12. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

weiß jemand, was aus www.armeebekleidung-becker.de geworden ist?

Internetseite schon seit Wochen/Monaten dicht, Laden in Bonn auch zu...


----------



## ballerino6 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



steppes schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch ein Wort zu goodfish24, dieser Verkäufer hatte bereits einige ebay-namen und als die Bewertungen zu schlecht wurden hat er unter anderem Namen weiter verkauft.
> Ich selbst hatte früher mal dort bestellt und es hat alles gut funktioniert, aber wie gehabt ist es immer schwer einen Shop zu beurteilen solange man keine Reklamation dort hatte, nur dann zeigt sich ob der Shop kundenfreundlich ist und gesetzeskonform handelt.



"gesetzeskonform" ist für den ein Fremdwort!

Wenn man in einer Aktion Ware kauft - versucht er dem Kunden einzureden, es gäbe keine Garantie auf die Ware #d
(ich meine da nicht B-Ware oder so...sondern wenn er da Rabatt-Aktion durchführt)


----------



## Fr33 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nana...

bitte nicht wieder Garantie (Freiwillige Leistung eines Herstellers oder eines Händlers) mit der gesetzl. Gewährleistungspflicht verwechseln


----------



## ballerino6 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nana...
> 
> bitte nicht wieder Garantie (Freiwillige Leistung eines Herstellers oder eines Händlers) mit der gesetzl. Gewährleistungspflicht verwechseln



war innerhalb des 1. halben Jahres...und das ist ja nun mal Garantie.

er meinte ja auch es würde weder Garantie noch Gewährleistung geben - also Schrott für die Tonne


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.angler-oase.de 

Top Laden #6 ! Freundlich, bemüht und verhandlungsbereit per Mailkontakt. Schnelle, gute Antworten. Super schnelle Lieferung, gestern am späten vormittag bestellt, heute da. Gut und sicher verpackt #6#6 !

Der Laden kommt auf meine Liste der bevorzugten Läden.


----------



## Walsumer80 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> www.angler-oase.de
> 
> Top Laden #6 ! Freundlich, bemüht und verhandlungsbereit per Mailkontakt. Schnelle, gute Antworten. Super schnelle Lieferung, gestern am späten vormittag bestellt, heute da. Gut und sicher verpackt #6#6 !
> 
> Der Laden kommt auf meine Liste der bevorzugten Läden.




Kann ich alles bestätigen,hab da schon vor Jahren nur die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht:m


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Kann ich alles bestätigen,hab da schon vor Jahren nur die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht:m



Ich habe das erste Mal da bestellt und bin absolut zufrieden! Besser gehts wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Ballerion6

nope - wir sprechen immernoch von der Gewährleistung  Im ersten halben Jahr hast du als Käufer den Vorteil, dass der Händler/ Hersteller dir beweisen muss - dass der Fehler bereits vom Kauf NICHT bekannt war.... das kann er meistens nicht und wenn nur mit Kosten!

Nach dem ersten halben Jahr ab Kaufdatum tritt die Beweislastumkehr zu Tage, bei denen nun der Käufer dem Hersteller/Händler beweisen müsste, dass der Fehler schon von Anfang an vorlag! Das kann er aber meistens eh nicht.  Alles was nach dem ersten hlaben Jahr vom Händler getauscht wird etc. ist geschieht auf Kulanz!

Bei einer echten Garantie (vom Händler/ Hersteller) siehts anders aus. Wenn du dich als Kunde an die Spielregeln vom Hersteller hälst - dann bekommst auch deine Garantie, so lange wie der Händler diese bescheinigt hat.


----------



## ballerino6 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mir gehts hier eigentlich nur um die Art und Weise der Abwicklung dieses Händlers...

Ich muss mir z.Bsp. nicht an den Kopf werfen lassen "...du bist zu blöd einen Schirm zu benutzen...."  nur weil dieser von minderer Qualität ist (das Teil hat immerhin 80 € gekostet)

Oder ich komm mit einem Artikel in den Laden...und die erzählen mir, dass Ware von Aktionstagen nicht reklamiert werden können?!
(ich hab mit dem Hersteller direkt gesprochen, der hat sich vor lachen fast in die Ecke geworfen)....

In dem Thread gehts ja auch um Erfahrungen mit (Online) Shops und nicht um Garantie! #h

Und da hat nun DIESER NULL Punkte verdient!

Und so wie man hier nachlesen kann, bin ich wohl nicht der einzige!


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Ballerino

Kein Ding  Wollts nur richtig gestellt haben


----------



## wrdaniel (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bei Zesox ein paar Gummiköder bestellt. Da diese im Abverkauf waren, gab es teilweise Lieferprobleme. Probleme konnten schnell mit dem Support geklärt werden. Als Bonus gab es dann noch andere Farben der Restbestände und ein zusätzliches Päckchen Walleye Assassins 4" kostenlos obendrauf.

Schnelle Lieferung, Top Kundenservice und gute Ware. :m

Kann den Laden also empfehlen und werde ihn auch weiter nutzen.


----------



## atibandi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

nochmal was positives:
GIGAFISH
mittwoch morgen bestellt per paypal bezahlt donnerstag morgen war die ware da!
super preis, schnelle lieferung und geringe versandkosten!
immer wieder!!


----------



## Holly-Le (13. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Montag vormittag bei Raubfischspezi.de bestellt, Geld überwiesen, heute Mittag kam die Ware an, inkl. Sendungsverfolgung etc. So wie ich es von einem guten Onlinshop erwarte, einfach Klasse. Meine Empfehlung!


----------



## Tobi92 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey
Ich will mir ne angekeilte zulegen muss mich aber noch Zeisigen zwei entscheiden. Daher wollt ich mir beide bestellen und dann eine zurückschicken.
Kann mir jemand ne Seite empfehlen bei dem die Rücksendung kostenfrei und ohne Angabe eines Grundes erfolgt??
MfG Tobi


----------



## Anglero (15. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was "ne angekeilte" und "Zeisigen" sind, kann aber gerne die allgemeine Auskunft erteilen, dass die Rücksendung im Rahmen des Widerrufs immer ohne Angabe eines Grundes erfolgen darf. Ob sie auch kostenfrei ist, hängt von der Höhe des Kaufpreises ab - unter 40 Euro Warenwert kostet sie in der Regel etwas.


----------



## Tobi92 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Lol war schon bissl spät und dazu die Scheiß Autokorrektur des Handys.... 
Und danke


----------



## Steinbuttt (16. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hier gibts einen Spezialversender für BELLY BOATE, ECHOLOTE & WATBEKLEIDUNG:

http://www.obooto.de/

Hab mir dort über deren ebay-Shop ein neues Echolot/GPS-Kombigerät bestellt und dabei einen absolut perfekten Service erlebt!

Das Gerät habe ich dort bestellt, weil es zu einem wirklich günstigen Preis angeboten wurde.
Wenige Minuten nachdem ich bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt hatte, bekam ich schon per E-Mail die Versandbestätigung.
Und tatsächlich ist das Gerät keine 24 Stunden später bei mir angekommen und das perfekt in einem zusätzlichen Karton, mit Styropor und Luftpolstern verpackt! 
Versand war übrigends, trotz des günstigen Preises, kostenlos!

So einen rund um perfekten Service habe ich wirklich selten erlebt und ich bestelle viel im Netz, hier stimmte einfach alles!

Absolut empfehlenswert!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne. Wie immer sehr schnell, gut verpackt, inklusive Paketankündigung. 
Und die Eigenmarken sind sehr brauchbar und praxistauglich im Vergleich zu dem Schrott, der da sonst kursiert. Gibts nix zu meckern. In dem Fall gab es einen Thermoanzug für 30 Euro. Nähte sind sauber, das Material macht einen guten Eindruck, die Größe stimmt.


----------



## buthus (19. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angel-technik.de: Dienstag per Vorauskasse bestellt, Paket heute erhalten
große Auswahl - faire Preise - schneller Versand: klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Tino34 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.mega-angelcenter.de/

wie immer schnell und zuverlässig

#6#6#6


und 

http://www.tackleservice.de/

vielen Dank Herr Preuß

#6#6#6


----------



## Chris_911 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vorfachmann.de

   Bestelle meine Angstdrillinge, Spinnvorfächer und meine Gummifische seit 1       
   Jahr hauptsächlich dort! 
   Wenn ich die Ware vor 14:00 Uhr bestellte war sie immer  am    darauffolgenden Tag da. 
Besonders empfehlen kann ich die Stahlvorfächer ( sehr, sehr, sehr gute Qualtät) und den Gummifisch mit den 2 Haken. Brachte mir mehr Erfolg beim Raubfischangeln und ich möchte nicht mehr darauf verzichten!


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hmmm...

Sieht gut aus - aber bei den Preisen bleibe ich bei der Fertigung in Eigenregie


----------



## Harrie (20. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Boddenangler,wieder alles Top.#6


----------



## dax (20. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ein gemischter Eintrag von mir..
Habe die letzten tage viel bestellt..

Positiv

AM Angelsport, dort habe ich Berkley nanofil zum Schnäppchenpreis gekauft. Freitags bestellt, Montags wurde versendet, das geht voll in Ordnung.

Fisch&Fang
jetzt nicht der typische onlinehändler, aber was Kommunikation,Bestellungen von Probeabos, Einzelheften usw und Lieferzeit angeht, 1a!


NEGATIV

ASKARI dort habe ich vor 10 Tagen bestellt, vor 1 Woche wurde mir schon gesagt, meine Bestellung würde für den versand vorbereitet. Mittwoch nochmal angerufen, wieder die gleiche Antwort, "müsste heute oder morgen rausgehen" ..
und? NIX, ist bisher nichtmal versendet! 
Ich habe extra darauf hingewiesen, dass ich die Bestellung zum Wochenende benötige "natürlich ist die bis dahin da" .. Pustekuchen. Unter "sofort lieferbar" verstehe ich echt was anderes. Ich fühle mich regelrecht belogen!

Das nächste mal fahre ich wieder zum Händler um die Ecke.
OK, da kann man nicht aus 500 Rollen und 1000 Ruten wählen, aber mal ehrlich, wer braucht das schon?
Diese ganze Preisvergleichere im Internet ist eh fürn Ar...

In den Laden gehen, anfassen, schauen, obs mir gefällt, ob Rute und Rolle gut zusammen passen, schauen ob ich bereit bin, den Preis zu zahlen und gut ist. Dann ists auch *******gal, ob das online günstiger gewesen wäre..#q

ZUSATZ 24.09
Auf erneute telefonische Nachfrage wurde mir heute mitgeteilt, dass ein Artikel aus der Bestellung nicht wie angegeben lieferbar ist, da hätte es einen Fehlbestand gegeben.
.. aha.. wenn doch das schon vor 10 Tagen verpackt wurde, und dann wieder vor 1 Woche.. wieso merken die das dann erst heute?
Der Rest soll dann "heute oder morgen" versendet werden.. warten wir es mal ab..


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab mit Zesox auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht innerhalb von 2 Tagen war die bestellte Ware da.Dieser Shop ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## moochi (20. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Yap, hab das Glück das Zesox praktisch bei mir umme Ecke ist und ich meine bestellte Ware praktisch sofort abholen kann.
Sind echt nette Jungs da, immer fürn paar Tipps gut...
Macht weiter so!

MfG


----------



## stefansdl (20. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.Camo-Tackle.de ....sehr guter Service....schneller Versand...große und gute Auswahl...2x bisher bestellt und immer sehr zufrieden.

Achso...2-3 schöne Gratisköder sowie Aufkleber lagen auch immer dabei:m


----------



## buthus (24. September 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.camo.tackle.de
schneller als die Sendungsverfolgung von DHL! gestern 14:00 bestellt - Paket heute um 9:00 schon da
2 Gratisköder waren auch mit dabei|supergri
tip top wie immer...
Martin


----------



## vermesser (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne: Wie immer top. 
Zesox: Auch sehr schnell und top.


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bode über Ebay: Top.
Goodfish24, auch über Ebay: Ebenfalls top.


----------



## Yupii (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo Tackle absolut top.
Vorgestern bestellt, gestern war die Ware da, Testtwister lag auch noch bei. Besser und schneller gehts nicht.


----------



## Kaka (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich muss Askari mal loben. Neulich im Angebot eine Balzer Karthago Spin 40 bestellt. Rute angekommen, der Blank war irgendwie teilweise etwas rauh und "hügelig" verarbeitet. Keine Ahnung ob das bei der Rute normal ist. Habe dann nach dem Auspacken wie bei jeder meiner Ruten einen Biegetest gemacht um die Aktion zu sehen. Und was passiert: Das Ding bricht mir ziemlich weit oben in drei Teile ab. 

Zurückgeschickt und das genauso beschrieben. Heute das Geld wieder bekommen. War zwar bestimmt ein Materialfehler, aber ich hab vermutet das Geld sehe ich nicht wieder, da sie meinen, dass ich selber Schuld bin und wie ein Verrückter die Rute gebogen habe.


----------



## Torstenh (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem Echolotzentrum Schlageter? Hatte dort vor ca. 5 bis 6 Jahren ein Echolot mit Kartenplotter gekauft für ca 1500 Euro. Das halte ich für ne menge Geld. Jetzt hat das GPS Teil einen Fehler und da auf der Homepage mit hervorragenden Service und einer Reparaturwerkstatt geworben wird hatte ich dort angerufen um einen Termin zu vereinbaren um das Gerät vorbei zu bringen. Da sagte mir der Mitarbeiter dort mit so einem alten Gerät bräuchte ich gar nicht vorbei kommen ich soll mich direkt an den Hersteller wenden. Unter Service verstehe ich was anderes. Bin auch der Meinung das ein solches Gerät nach 6 Jahren noch wieder herzustellen sein muss sonst brsucht man eine solche Investition nicht zu machen.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Torstenh schrieb:


> Da sagte mir der Mitarbeiter dort mit so einem alten Gerät bräuchte ich gar nicht vorbei kommen ich soll mich direkt an den Hersteller wenden.



Sprech mal direkt mit dem Chef. Ist ein ganz patenter und vernünftiger Mann. Mit dem hatte ich auch schon sehr gute und nette Beratungsgespräche.


----------



## Blackstar89 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Top*

carpfood24.com

Kann ich bis jetzt empfehlen, habe am Sonntag dort bestellt und am Dienstag war die Ware schon da, habe auch nen Schlüsselanhänger, Fox DVD und aufkleber gratis bekommen.
Kontakt kann ich nichts für sagen, da ich keinen hatte.


Askari

Alles wie bestellt erhalten, umtausch problemlos. Lieferzeiten manchmal etwas länger.


Angeldomäne (eBay)

Alles wie bestellt erhalten, netter Kontakt.


Goodfish24 (eBay)
Alles Top, lieferzeiten sehr schnell.


CE Angelshop (eBay)

Alles gut angekommen.


Deep Water Baits (eBay)

Sehr gute und frische Boilies zu guten Preisen, lieferzeit gut.


Elbfang (eBay)

Alles gut angekommen.

*
Flop*

Am Angelsport

2 Monate Lieferzeit bei angeblich lagernden Artikeln, wurde darüber nicht informiert. Nach 2 Monaten denn aber doch nur die hälfte geliefert. Kundenkontakt zwar freundlich aber desinteressiert und sehr vergesslich...


Am Angelsport (ebay)

200m PowerPro bestellt, aber nur 170m erhalten (der Kunde merks doch nicht)
Keine einigung möglich...


----------



## bobbykron (5. November 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Flop

Angler Oase

Ware im Shop die nicht lieferbar.
Keine Info darüber,  dass nicht geliefert werden kann (erst auf explizite Nachfrage)
Schlechter Emailverkehr, nicht mal auf mein Storno wurde reagiert.
Von mir ein klares DAUMEN RUNTER


----------



## Fr33 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

habe das Gefühl CAMO ist noch schneller geworden .... Am Dienstag um 13:11Uhr ne Bestellung abgeschickt und am nächsten Tag war das Paket schon um 11Uhr bei mir!

Und das OHNE Express! Und sollte ein anderer Shop mal 2-3€ günstiger sein - glaube schneller als CAMO geht kaum noch...


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Boddenangler. Wie immer schnell und freundlich sowie günstig.


----------



## steppes (14. November 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.michis-raubfischkoeder.de

Absolut Top
3tage Lieferzeit bei meiner Bestellung
Günstige Preise
Ab 40.- keine Versandkosten


----------



## Toppel (15. November 2013)

*http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/*

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/


Gute Auswahl
Günstige Preise
Sehr netter und kompetenter Service (!)


Habe schon mehrfach dort bestellt und werde es auch in Zukunft gerne wieder tuen.


----------



## Silvio.i (16. November 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss CAMO-Tackle auch mal loben. Gestern 15.00Uhr bestellt, heute 10:00Uhr geliefert :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. November 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ein großes Lob für Bode!

Hab am 14.11. abends angerufen und neue Rollen plus eine Ersatzspule bestellt.

Dazu  separate Ersatz-Bremsscheiben für mehrere Modelle angefragt. Diese  waren nicht auf Lager und mussten extra beim Supplier geordert werden.

Alles  entspannt am Telefon besprochen, gleich darauf im Online-Shop bestellt  und meine Zusatzwünsche nochmal kurz für den bearbeitenden Kollegen  mitgemailt.

Und schon heute Vormittag (19.11.) kam das Paket bestens verpackt mit allem Bestellten inklusive aller Bremsscheiben bei mir an.

Das nenne ich mal eine richtig schnelle und zuverlässige Abwicklung.

Zudem  wurde ich per Mail zwischendurch über Ablauf und die Dauer des  Extra-Bremsscheiben-Bestellvorgangs informiert, war somit gleich auf dem  Laufenden.

Außerdem sehr freundlich und auskunftsbereit am  Telefon - kann nur sagen: vorbildlich, da nimmt man Kunde und Service  wirklich ernst #6


----------



## Tacklejunkie (20. November 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Top:*
Camo Tackle
tackle dealer shop
zesox
nippon tackle
Angelcenter Kassel
Stollenwerk
Askari
ebay - ilovehardbait


*Flop:*
Bisher kein Shop


----------



## Purist (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe nun Tacklewarehouse.com ausprobiert. 
Am Black Friday günstig (20% Rabatt) bestellt und heute, 10 Tage später, schon bekommen. 
Das für 7,50€ Versandkosten aus Kalifornien, unversichert und ohne tracking, ist wohl kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie kannst du was am Black Friday gekauft haben was jetzt schon da ist? Black Friday war vor 3 Tagen .....


----------



## Purist (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Soll ich dir die Rechnung zeigen, wo 20% Black Friday Discount draufsteht? Keine Ahnung, warum die das eine Woche früher machen, ist mir auch egal wie das im Onlinehandel gehandhabt wird


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich hatte das auch so verstanden, dass du am Freitag (also am echten Black Friday) gekauft hattest. 


ich habe gerade eben was geordert. Paar Cranks.... mal sehen.. alle Artikel sind Lieferbar (on Stock) - aber dennoch stand was von ETA 23.12.2013.


Sprich schon ein paar tage mehr als 10


----------



## Purist (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich hatte das auch so verstanden, dass du am Freitag (also am echten Black Friday) gekauft hattest.



Unglückliche Formulierung meinerseits.. |rolleyes



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich habe gerade eben was geordert. Paar Cranks.... mal sehen.. alle Artikel sind Lieferbar (on Stock) - aber dennoch stand was von ETA 23.12.2013.
> 
> Sprich schon ein paar tage mehr als 10



Bei mir stand auch 10.12. als mögliches Lieferdatum, darauf kann man International nichts geben, mal geht's rasend schnell und beim nächsten Mal hängt's beim Zoll. 
Das kann bestimmt nun länger dauern, schließlich geht's auf Weihnachten zu.


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hab etwas witziges gefunden. Dieser Shop wirbt mit UVP des Herstellers und den "günstigeren" Shop Preisen. Fällt euch was auf? |supergri

http://www.tenten-boats.de/Steuerstuhl-Pilot


----------



## Fr33 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Joa... starke Gewinnspanne


----------



## volkerm (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der war gut!


----------



## Tinca52 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

P&B Fisching.co in Wunstorf auch Katastrophe!


----------



## Fr33 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vor allem haben die ein tolles Impressum  Nämlich keins...


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

sorry, passt nicht ganz rein aber ich hab mich halb tot gelacht. Schaut mal die letzte negative Bewertung an vom 23.03.13 http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365

eBay Kunden sind die Besten!


----------



## micr0 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich hab mit askari jetzt schon mehrmals schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.

in der regel werden nicht vollständige bestellungen verschickt aus welchem grund auch immer.
nachsendungen sind dann aus organitorischen gründen nicht möglich ^^ und man rennt dem vorrausbezahltem geld hinterher.

zum kotzen


----------



## Anglero (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dann solltest du Askari mal an die rechtlichen Gründe erinnern ;-). Ich nehme an, dass einer kostenpflichtigen Nachlieferung natürlich nichts im Weg stehen würde - diese Schlingel!


----------



## ulli1958m (4. Dezember 2013)

*Angelshop Sara-Fishing*

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit dem *Angelshop Sara-Fishing *aus Berlin?
http://www.sara-fishing.de/

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## vermesser (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelzentrale Herrieden #6 !

Schnell, gut verpackt, mit nem kleinen Weihnachtsengelchen und Schokolade im Paket. Wie immer bisher top.


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

etwas langsam bei Reklamationen...


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Angelzentrale Herrieden #6 !
> 
> Schnell, gut verpackt, mit nem kleinen Weihnachtsengelchen und Schokolade im Paket. Wie immer bisher top.



ich hab denen gestern eine Frage per mail gestellt, aber immer noch keine Antwort erhalten |rolleyes


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ich hab denen gestern eine Frage per mail gestellt, aber immer noch keine Antwort erhalten |rolleyes



Vielleicht bedarf deine Frage ein paar Recherchen? Was aber zumindestens gemacht werden könnte: eine Mail das man sich drum kümmert.


----------



## vermesser (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Laut Internetseite dauert auch die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung zur Zeit 3-5 Tage, steht explizit drin.

Vielleicht Urlaub oder Krankheit? 

Jedenfalls gings bei mir fix und zufriedenstellend. Einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

dauert mir zu lang, hab leider immer noch keine Antwortmail erhalten. Bestellung ist gerade durch, aber nicht bei Angelzentrale Herrieden.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich empfehle gerne mal das gute alte Telefon  Wenn ich ne eilige Antwort benötige....


----------



## Tino34 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zesox, Dienstag bestellt und am Donnerstag war die Ware in meinen Händen

 #6


----------



## Tino34 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ein ganz dicken #6 für das Team vom
http://www.bac-shop.de/

 vor 2 Wochen einen kompletten Knob für eine Biomaster bestellt und nun ist er schon da! Un das für einen unerwartet schmalen Taler!

 Sehr netter E-Mail Kontakt, schnell und sehr freundlich!!!#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

kennt jemand einen großen Händler mit viel Auswahl an Ruten und Rollen in Bayern oder BaWü?

Gruß


----------



## Tino34 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ein ganz dicken #6 für CH Rutenbau. Ich habe dort meine Rolle zur Wartung geschickt, netter Kontakt, für mein Empfinden schnell, direkt und preiswert!!!

 Danke!


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe richtig gute Erfahrung mit Gummiconnection gemacht: gestern bestellt, heute geliefert, super Service und netter Kontakt!
10 Sterne von mir!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Vax (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zesox / DHL braucht im Moment ewigkeiten. Donnerstag bestellt, Lieferung laut Tracking immer noch unterwegs. Dann noch mal Samstag bestellt, Lieferung heute noch nicht als versendet markiert. Denke mal die werden im Moment erschlagen vom Weihnachts-Rummel + der versandkosten Aktion... #d


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren?


Man bestellt online, ruft an und erklärt die Umstände, warum man es schnell braucht...|wavey:
Aber wahrscheinlich meinst du, dass Sonntag keiner ausliefert...hat du völlig Recht, das war schon letzte Woche. Ich wollte damit "nur" sagen, dass alles insgesamt einen Tag gedauert hat!


----------



## H.Christians (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe mir bei Neptunmasterdan ein Cygnet Grand Snyper Extrem Pod bestellt.

 Sofort bezahlt, nach 5 Tagen wurde immer noch nicht versendet. Habe daraufhin angefragt was los ist, weil das Pod mittlerweile auch nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
 Rückantwort : Sie haben das letzte erwischt geht morgen raus.

 Einen Tag später bekam ich eine Versandmitteilung mit der Paketnummer von GLS.

 Die Paketnummer gab es aber gar nicht im System von GLS :r:r

 Also wieder nachgefragt was los ist.

 Antwort:

 Ihr Rodpod wurde grade angeliefert(von Cygnet) und wird heute an Sie versendet per DHL.

 Hää was ist das denn jetzt habe ich mir gedacht. Naja dann wird's ja jetzt wohl klappen.
 2 Tage später war das Rodpod dann da. Gefreut wie ein kleines Kind, ausgepackt, aber was ist das? Die 4er Buzzer sind nicht dabei. Na toll.

 Habe dann bei Neptun....  angerufen, Antwort der Geschäftsführer meldet sich.
 Antwort war: Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, das Rodpod wurde direkt von Cygnet an Sie weiter versendet.

 Also bin ich jetzt der dumme oder wie?#q#q

 Bin dann so langsam sauer geworden, und habe ihn mal auf die rechtliche Situation aufmerksam gemacht, und das es so nicht gehen kann.

 Mittlerweile ist das Pod auch im Onlineshop und bei Amazon wieder verfügbar.
 Habe dann vorgeschlagen, das man mir die Buzzer doch nachsenden möge, er hat ja wohl die Pods lagermäßig da.

 Keine Antwort drauf erhalten, nur die Antwort das er sich mit Cygnet in Verbindung gesetzt habe, und die neue Buzzer an Neptun... senden wollen.

 Heute bekam ich dann nee Mail, das die Buzzer da sind und an mich weitergesendet werden.
 Die Paketnummer die ich bekommen habe, geht aber wieder mal nicht.

 Ich bin von dem Laden mehr als enttäuscht, werde dort nie wieder bestellen.

 Sollte ich die Buzzer nicht erhalten, werde ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten, ich lasse mich nicht gerne wochenlang für dumm verkaufen.


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vor 12 Tagen bei Plat.co.jp bestellt. Sendung ging sofort raus #6
Und jetzt liegt der Plunder seit 8 Tagen in Frankfurt beim Zoll :r


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit BigFish sammeln können? Lieferzeit? Probleme bei Rücksendungen? etc.

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe da mal per ebay bestellt....war alles in Ordnung


----------



## souljah (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen "relativ" schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Onlineshops gesammelt. Wobei diese wohl im Endeffekt gut ausgegangen sind.

Askari: Bestellung getätigt, ein Artikel war ausverkauft, sollte aber nachgeliefert werden, auf Anruf ist der Artikel doch komplett ausverkauft und ich bekomme das Geld wieder

Wilkerling: Rolle bestellt, bezahlt, im Account hab ich gesehen, dass sie doch nicht mehr lieferbar ist, eine Klärungsmail soll an mich raus sein, ist aber nicht passiert. Anruf, dauert ewig bis jemand drangeht, wenn überhaupt. Wird wohl mit Rückerstattung enden.

Neptunmaster: Rute bestellt, angeblich am 20ten versand, auf Rückruf von mir, ist sie wohl beim DPD nicht auffindbar. Auch hier Geld zurück.

Gutes Ende, trotzdem unglaublich ärgerlich.


----------



## vermesser (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei den meisten Shops läuft es schlecht? Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du bestellst...das einzige, was ich bisher hatte, war daß eine Rolle nach über einer Woche nicht versendet war...dank Mailkontakt und freundlichem Ton gab es das Geld zurück, weil ich die Rolle nicht mehr brauchte. Ansonsten...nie Probleme gehabt. Auch Rücksendungen und Reklamationen nicht.


----------



## donak (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also, ich habe mit Onlineshops bis jetzt eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen, einige Sachen sind direkt am nächsten Tag da, sind allerdings auch nur die Ausnahme.

Aber meist sind die Sachen innerhalb von 5 Tagen da.

Das einzige was ich jetzt erst hatte, bzw noch habe, ist dass ich am 18.12 was für die GoPro bestellt habe und das bis jetzt nicht da ist.

Da kann der Shop aber nichts für, der hat versendet, bei DHL steht aber seit dem 22.12 es erfolgt ein zweiter Zustellversuch, DHL sagt aber Paket ist wohl abhanden gekommen. Ärgerlich, aber der Shop kümmert sich nächste Woche drum, durch die Feiertage zieht sich das natürlich. 

Aber Shit happens, jeder Shop mit einem "guten" Namen ist auch tatsächlich schnell, manche Händler verkaufen halt auch nur nebenbei über´s Netz, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es da nicht ganz so schnell läuft.


----------



## silversurfer81 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Vor 12 Tagen bei Plat.co.jp bestellt. Sendung ging sofort raus #6
> Und jetzt liegt der Plunder seit 8 Tagen in Frankfurt beim Zoll :r




Geht mir ähnlich...
Der Shop ist gut, schnell, freundlich und flexibel - in dann kommen die Versandunternehmen und der Zoll ins Spiel :c
Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis der Kram aus Frankfurt beim örtlichen Zollamt eintrudelt...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Purist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich...
> Der Shop ist gut, schnell, freundlich und flexibel - in dann kommen die Versandunternehmen und der Zoll ins Spiel :c
> Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis der Kram aus Frankfurt beim örtlichen Zollamt eintrudelt...



Wenn alles ordentlich deklariert ist, glotzen die u.U. einmal rein und es geht direkt an das Versandunternehmen weiter, praktisch wenn das die Post ist. Über Weihnachten/Neujahr, kann das allerdings länger dauern.


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

bringt es etwas, wenn man den Japanhändler darum bittet den PayPal Zahlungsnachweis außen an das Paket zu kleben? Dann könnte man die Steuern vor der Haustüre beim Paketzusteller zahlen, oder nicht?


----------



## Purist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> bringt es etwas, wenn man den Japanhändler darum bittet den PayPal Zahlungsnachweis außen an das Paket zu kleben? Dann könnte man die Steuern vor der Haustüre beim Paketzusteller zahlen, oder nicht?



Der Zoll will eine detaillierte Rechnung sehen, sonst gar nichts. 
Anhand dieser (und evtl. Kontrolle ob da wirklich das drin ist, was die Rechnung angibt), wird der fällige Zoll berechnet, den du dann an der Haustür zahlen musst. 
Nur ohne Rechnung, bei Unklarheiten, zu hohen (unangemeldeten!) Summen etc., darf man dann selber tätig werden und dort hin fahren.


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Purist schrieb:


> Der Zoll will eine detaillierte Rechnung sehen, sonst gar nichts.
> Anhand dieser (und evtl. Kontrolle ob da wirklich das drin ist, was die  Rechnung angibt), wird der fällige Zoll berechnet, den du dann an der  Haustür zahlen musst.
> Nur ohne Rechnung, bei Unklarheiten, zu hohen (unangemeldeten!) Summen  etc., darf man dann selber tätig werden und dort hin fahren.



Komisch, wieso kriegen die Händler das nicht gebacken? Hab auch schon mal 2-3 Sachen aus Fernost bestellt. Aber ich musste jedes mal antanzen mit Zahlungsnachweis?!


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

meerforellenblinker.de . Wie immer schnell, gut verpackt und alles drin. Wie bisher immer zufrieden.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

beim Rutenkauf lieber nicht DHL auswählen, sofern man es aussuchen kann. Die brauchen bei Sperrgut komischerweise immer länger! Für andere Zusteller ist das nie ein Problem |rolleyes


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jo, meerforellenblinker.de ist top!!!
Außerdem fallen mir auf die schnelle noch camotackle, morefish...ein
Bis jetzt war ich aber überall zufrieden, ob ruten, rollen, köder...auch weil ich oft auf die empfehlungen aus`m ab "gehört"habe#6


----------



## Lorenz (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*BAC *
Top! Die bieten noch Service!

Auch die Beschaffung einer ganzen Liste Shimano-Ersatzteile lief einwandfrei!


----------



## winne77 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M Angelsport Gmbh Erfahrungen:

Bestellt wurde über Amazon im Shop von A&M,schlechte Verpackung und das Geld musste ich über Amazon zurück holen.

Nie wieder.


----------



## buthus (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Raubfischspezi*
Tip Top! Schnelle Lieferung, prima Service!
Danke Tommi


----------



## skally (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*ADH-Fishing*
Fly-Fishing Tackle.
Mir wurde ausgezeichnet am Telefon geholfen. Letztes paket kam innerhalb 24h an. Sauber verpackt. Umtausch auch Top!

grüße


----------



## olaft64 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.angel-domaene.de

 Bester gefundener Preis für Rarenium 4000 und binnen 2 Tagen bei mir (PayPal-Zahlung).


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

BigFish hab ich jetzt auch was bestellt. Hat klasse funktioniert gehen auch auf Wünsche ein, so muss das sein :m


----------



## ulfisch (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn alles ordentlich deklariert ist, glotzen die u.U. einmal rein und es geht direkt an das Versandunternehmen weiter, praktisch wenn das die Post ist. Über Weihnachten/Neujahr, kann das allerdings länger dauern.


Sorry aber die würfeln ich habe nicht nur wegen dem Angeln oft, sehr oft aus dem nicht EU Ausland bestellt.
Früher ging öfters noch was durch, jetzt laqndet es immer beim Zoll.
Hatte mal was bei Plat.jp oder Bass.jp bestellt es war perfekt deklariert
-echter Preis
-2 fache Rechnung
-und Zollinhaltserklärung

trotzdem durfte ich Freitag nachmittags zum anderen Ende der welt(Graching bei München fahren)
einmal stand der falsche Preis drauf
Inhalt war falsch und zu billig beschrieben
die ging durch

usw und sofort.
Ich darf ja nicht zur Lynchjustiz gegenüber Zollbeamten aufrufen aber manchmal stelle ich mir schon vor, dass ich da mal bewaffnet aufschlage|krach::m

Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass ich einen Haufen Versand bezahle um meine Ware schnell zu erhalten, der Zoll das dann nach Lust und Laune untergräbt und DANN auch noch Prozente auf den Versand berechnet es ist und bleibt eine bodenlose Frechheit.
Bedenkt man, dass ich oft 50-100Euro Versand bezahle, dann kommt schon einiges zusammen gott verdammter schei** Zoll
seit dem 24. 12 liegt meine Schnur in Frankfurt rum herrgott:r


----------



## silversurfer81 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Purist schrieb:


> Der Zoll will eine detaillierte Rechnung sehen, sonst gar nichts.
> Anhand dieser (und evtl. Kontrolle ob da wirklich das drin ist, was die Rechnung angibt), wird der fällige Zoll berechnet, den du dann an der Haustür zahlen musst.
> Nur ohne Rechnung, bei Unklarheiten, zu hohen (unangemeldeten!) Summen etc., darf man dann selber tätig werden und dort hin fahren.



Leider FALSCH! bei meiner Sendung war die detaillierte Rechung außen am Paket angebracht. Leider fehlte der Zahlungsnachweis, welchen ich beim Zoll vorlegen musste. Dann habe ich brav meine Einfuhrsteuer zzgl Zoll berappt und durfte mit meinem Paket nach Hause fahren...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



ulfisch schrieb:


> und DANN auch noch Prozente auf den Versand berechnet es ist und bleibt eine bodenlose Frechheit.



Ach auf die Versandkosten bezahlt man auch Zoll?|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nein, aber die USt wird auf den Versand mitgerechnet! Sprich Warenwert so hoch, dass UST und Zoll dazu kommen, dann werden auf die Versandkosten ebenfalls die 19% angerechnet.


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Tackle Dealer... NAJA!*

verlangen 0,35 Euro wenn man Zahlung per PayPal auswählt. Das ist doch echt ein Witz, man bestellt Sachen für über 100 Euro und dann so was?! Bei anderen Anbietern bekommt man ein paar Gummis gratis und ab 70-80 Euro liefern andere bereits kostenlos |rolleyes

Packstation wird auch nicht beliefert. Ich bin eher enttäuscht als begeistert... erneute Bestellung unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Camo-Tackle* ist immer wieder genial! Montag früh bestellt und Dienstag bereits in der Packstation :m

*Nippon-Tackle* hab ich zur gleichen Zeit bestellt und gezahlt, aber das Paket wurde erst am Dienstag in der Postfiliale abgegeben. Langsamer aber auch noch OK, allerdings gibts für Camo halt die Note 1 und für Nippon nur eine 3+


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*ASPO GmbH (Stroft)
*
einfach spitze! Ab 35 Euro wird nicht nur kostenlos versendet, man bekommt auch 100m Schnur gratis (aber keine geflochtene oder FC). Nicht nur das, man darf sich auch die Schnurstärke aussuchen. Neulich hab ich aber mal etwas zurück gesendet und der Betrag wurde innerhalb von wenigen Tagen wieder überwiesen... WOW, das nenne ich mal Kundenservice bin echt schwer beeindruckt #6


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Sorry aber die würfeln ich habe nicht nur wegen dem Angeln oft, sehr oft aus dem nicht EU Ausland bestellt.
> Früher ging öfters noch was durch, jetzt laqndet es immer beim Zoll.
> Hatte mal was bei Plat.jp oder Bass.jp bestellt es war perfekt deklariert
> -echter Preis
> ...



bitte nicht pauschal auf den zoll schimpfen.
wenn der versender den beförderer nicht mit der verzollung beauftragt hat, muß man eben hin zum zoll, wenn der wert über die freigrenzen hinaus geht.
der beförderer übernimmt nicht automatisch die verzollung, nur per auftrag, dann zahlt man die gebühren beim booten oder dies ist in den versandkosten mit drin.

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.angelgeraete-bode.de

 Sonntag Rute und Futter/-körbe bestellt, Wahl zwischen DPD und DHL, versandkostenfrei ab 50 € und am Dienstag bei mir. Besser geht es wirklich nicht mehr!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke für`s Lob, freut uns wenn du (bzw. alle Kunden) zufrieden bist (sind).


----------



## Speedy585 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei   Jerkbait.com  eine Kombo zum jerken  bestellt.

 Montag abend bestellt, Mittwoch morgen im Haus.

 Dazu einen Phantom geschenkt bekommen.

 Besser geht nicht#6#6#6#6


 Gruß,
 Wolfgang


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann auch Angel Domäne empfehlen: Donnerstag Abend bestellt, Samstag morgen da...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> Kann auch Angel Domäne empfehlen: Donnerstag Abend bestellt, Samstag morgen da...
> 
> Irgendwie liefern angelshops immer schneller als andere internetkaufhäuser...
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab mal nen neuen Shop spezielle fürs Feederangeln ausprobiert:

*Baitstore.de*

 War alles super. Gestern morgen bestellt - heute geliefert!


----------



## petri28 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
muß hier mal auch die Fa. Bode und WIWA-Fishing loben.
Sonntag Abend bestellt, am Dienstag früh klingelte der Bote.
Super schnell und alles tip top verpackt. So muß Sercice sein!!!:m:m


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meerforellenblinker.de . Gestern 11.24 bestellt, soeben geliefert...immer wieder super.


----------



## RedHead (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

kann mir jemand sagen, wie bei Stollenwerk die Bearbeitungs- bzw. Versandzeiten sind?


----------



## Elfchen_19 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Und mal wieder

www.trout-fishing.de :m :m :m :m .

Vorgestern (also am heiligen Sonntag) dort bestellt (1 x Rute, 600 m Schnur und div. Klein-/Einzelteile), direkt anschl. das Geld angewiesen -- heute Vormittag : BimmBamm - die Post (mit Paket) ist da   :m :vik:.

Zwischendurch gab's sehr verständliche Mails zur Änderung des Status - Klasse !!

Vielen Dank und zum dritten Mal gibt's für diesen Blitzservice mein herzliches Dankeschön :q.

Bis zum (sicheren) nächsten Mal

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## andy84 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo, zu Stollenwerk kann ich sagen alles top! Hatte mir letztes jahr eine Jerkausrüstung bestellt, Bearbeitung war gut, Versand nach Südtirol recht schnell, und jetzt der Hammer.
 1. Angeltag- 5. Wurf -Kapitaler Hänger- Hänger nicht gelöst sondern Ast bis ans Boot gezogen- dann die schlechte Nachricht:-( Rute bricht....

 Habs sofort genau detailiert an Stollenwerk weitergegeben und einige Fotos geschickt....
 Service war äußerst freundlich und nach einer Woche klingelte der Boote und hatte ne neue Rute für mich ohne jegliche Spesen....
 Daumen hoch für Stollenwerk, sehr weiter zu empfehlen


----------



## RedHead (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hatte vor Jahren mal bei Stollenwerk bestellt & war nicht begeistert

einige Artikel waren wohl nicht lieferbar, dafür kamen Ersatzartikel
andere Artikel waren fehlerhaft oder kamen anders als im Katalog abgebildet

daher ging die ganze Ladung wieder zurück

Erstattung kam per Scheck (was bei meiner Bank nochmal Kosten verursacht hat)

aber die Bestellung von letzter Woche ging reibungslos (hatte mir aber auch vorher die Verfügbarkeit bestätigen lassen) Mittwoch bestellt & überwiesen, Samstag war´s in der Post


----------



## RedHead (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

übrigens auch empfehlenswert:
"Perleberger Agrar Shop" (ebay)

immer super schnelle Lieferung u. zuvorkommender Service


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja die Perleberger sind echt super. Hatte mit denen, wie auch sonst, noch nie Probleme. Egal wo ich einkaufte. Ob in England, Malaysia, Hong Kong oder den Staaten. Hat zwar manchmal etwas gedauert, hat aber immer hingehauen. Nur ein Shop in den USA war etwas Komisch. Der hat mir zu meiner Bestellung noch ein Heiligen Bildchen dazu gepackt.


----------



## vermesser (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M über Ebay. Bestellt. Am nächsten Tag noch was entdeckt im normalen Shop...Mail geschickt, wurde ohne extra Versandkosten zu gepackt. Super Service.


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ulli-Dulli über Ebay. Gut, schnell, günstig, über jeden Schritt informiert, man wusste immer, wo das Paket ist. Gibts nix zu meckern.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Ulli-Dulli über Ebay. Gut, schnell, günstig, über jeden Schritt informiert, man wusste immer, wo das Paket ist. Gibts nix zu meckern.


Aber über den Shop (Ussat) kann es Probleme geben! 
Die Lieferung einer Baitjigger verlief prompt, aber die Tante vom Lager/Versand, hat es mit der abweichenden Lieferadresse nicht geschnallt.
So durfte ich zu meiner Meldeadresse 160Km auf die Dorfpost fahren, um das gute Stück zu "befreien".

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ulli Dulli sitzt in Teterow, das ist nicht Ussat in Dortmund   !


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Aha, ich habe gedacht das wäre ein Kosename für Beyers Uli!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nö! Is es nicht.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zu ulli dulli muss ich aber auch sagen: ich hatte es schon 2mal, dass im Detail nicht immer der Artikel wie abgebildet bei mir angekommen ist.  ...preis -leistung stimmt aber sonst


----------



## PeterlePeter (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat wer Erfahrung mit "Stipp-Challange-Versand" ?


----------



## Berliner123 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Möchte hier den Angelshop http://www.raubfischspezialist.com empfehlen!!!!!!!!
Gebe den Shop eine 1+++++++++++++++++++

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Lieferung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steffen1 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

....und ich die Angeldomäne...Sonntag bestellt, heute, am Dienstag, da! besser geht wohl nicht!


----------



## RedHead (26. März 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

TOP:
ANSPO (Stroft-Shop)
zwei Rollen geflochtene bestellt, dazu gabs eine 100m Mono + kleine Knotenfibel gratis, KEINE Versandkosten, am nächsten Tag da UND noch 5% Rabatt |bigeyes

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Abfael (26. März 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eurocarp: wieder mal Top bei nicht verfügbarkeit wird sofort angerufen inkl ersatzvorschlag
Carp-point: alles Top
KL-Angelsport: alles Top


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. März 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Note 1 ¨

http://www.lureparts.nl/de/


----------



## vermesser (28. März 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M über Ebay. Wie bisher immer top. Schnell, günstig, gut verpackt und über jeden Versandschritt informiert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

German Tackle: Note 1

Noch nie Probleme gehabt - bei eventuellen Fragen einfach kurz persönlich anrufen und abklären, sehr freundlicher und sorgfältig arbeitender Laden.

Beispiel: 

Wenn man anruft, wird der Bestellvorgang in Echtzeit aufgerufen - da muss nicht erst lange rumgesucht, gewartet und/oder zugeordnet werden --> Die wissen dann gleich,wer man ist und um was es geht.

Auch in puncto Versandgeschwindigkeit und Verpackung bislang immer top.

Zudem wird man immer gleich per Mail über den aktuellen Bestell- und Versandstatus informiert.


----------



## donak (3. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Wenn man anruft, wird der Bestellvorgang in Echtzeit aufgerufen - da muss nicht erst lange rumgesucht, gewartet und/oder zugeordnet werden --> Die wissen dann gleich,wer man ist und um was es geht.
> 
> ...



Man sollte hinzufügen, dass das eigentlich bei allen Top Onlineshops so ist, von German Tackle, Boddenangler, Camo, Nippon über Zesox und noch ein paar mehr.

So gehört sich das in der heutigen Zeit. Es kann zwar immer mal was passieren, ist aber nicht die Regel, ausser bei denen die es leider mit Absicht machen. Die gehören meiner Meinung nach ausgemerzt.


----------



## Kaka (4. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> A&M über Ebay. Wie bisher immer top. Schnell, günstig, gut verpackt und über jeden Versandschritt informiert.



Ich muss A&M leider mal etwas kritisieren. Habe dort am Montag eine Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVX mit 2-8 g bestellt. Heute am Freitag kam die Sendung an, was ich bei Paypalzahlung am Montag Mittag schon recht langsam finde. Aber das ist zweitrangig und eigentlich kein Problem. Zum Problem wirds erst wenn man aufmacht und die 8-32 g Version einem entgegenspringt. Total Ultralight |uhoh:

Bin gespannt wie der Umtausch läuft. Lassen die das bei einem abholen? Ich hoffe doch...


----------



## Rheinjigger (4. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo. Hat wer erfahrungen mit angelplatz.de gemacht? Möchte mir die Daiwa Caldia dort bestellen. 216€ ink. Versand. Keine Lust mich für das Geld rumzuärgern. Habe schon ein paar  Seiten durchgelesen aber nichts gefunden bzw übersehen. Danke!


----------



## sundown (4. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Rheinjigger schrieb:


> Hallo. Hat wer erfahrungen mit angelplatz.de gemacht? Möchte mir die Daiwa Caldia dort bestellen. 216€ ink. Versand. Keine Lust mich für das Geld rumzuärgern. Habe schon ein paar  Seiten durchgelesen aber nichts gefunden bzw übersehen. Danke!



Habe im letzten Jahr dort gekauft. War super: Günstig, schnell, alles wie bestellt.

Kann ich weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Berliner123 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei mir hat es da länger gedauert bis die Ware kam... Nach 10 Tagen eine Mail geschrieben und dann am 15ten Tag kam die Ware erst ohne eine Entschuldigung ;-)


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari. Ziemlich schnell, günstig, gut verpackt. Nix zu meckern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab kürzlich erstmals was bei 4fishing.de bestellt - alles einwandfrei und sehr schnell gelaufen.

War sogar ein kleines Softjerk-Geschenkle mit dabei, 10 % Neukunden-Rabatt gabs auch.


----------



## ulfisch (8. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bei www.goodrig.DE bestellt, alles super und gute Kommunikation.


----------



## Tino34 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

pikeworld.de #6

wie immer solide und zuverlässig


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Askari ne Rute bestellt...Versand dauerte diesmal ein wenig länger als normal. Die Rute hatte einen stark nach unten gebogenen Ring...beim 2. Ring war die Einlage (SIC) beschädigt.

War etwas enttäuschend, da sowas bei einer Kontrolle(?) mir zumindest sofort auffallen würde. Naja reklamiert und mal sehn...


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (9. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bei Askari ne Rute bestellt...Versand dauerte diesmal ein wenig länger als normal. Die Rute hatte einen stark nach unten gebogenen Ring...beim 2. Ring war die Einlage (SIC) beschädigt.
> 
> 
> 
> War etwas enttäuschend, da sowas bei einer Kontrolle(?) mir zumindest sofort auffallen würde. Naja reklamiert und mal sehn...




Bei den Askari-Läden (wo man gleich mitnehmen kann) stehen auch nur Ausstellungsstücke rum, man bekommt keine neuen, nicht mal ne Tasche...


Soweit...


----------



## Storm (9. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Na ja, die lange Lieferzeit würde ich eher auf Hermes Versand schieben. Eigentlich egal, wo ich bis jetzt bestellt habe, wenn Hermes ins Spiel ist, dauert es mindestens eine Woche bis die Ware bei mir ankommt. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Normal braucht Hermes bei mir 2 Tage (so aus dieses Mal), die Rute wurde aber sehr spät verschickt. Auffällig war auch....Rute (grünes Zeichen im Shop) war nachdem ich bestellt habe und die Bestätigungsmail bekam sofort auf rot...also vorerst nicht mehr verfügbar. Werde da nachher mal anrufen und fragen wann ich denn mit Ersatz rechnen kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eben angerufen, Bearbeitungszeit dauert 2 Wochen |uhoh:


----------



## Hufi96 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo in die Runde,

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Angelservice Sauerland-A.S.S.?


----------



## Tino34 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@hufi, 

 ja kannst ohne Probleme bestellen, passt schon!


----------



## Hawk321 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab im Dezember ein Zelt mit Zubehör bei Askari bestellt, was direkt "nicht auf Lager" gekennzeichnet war....nachdem Askari Duisburg mir dann mitteilte, dass die selbst von der Zentrale keine Auskunft bekommen, wann es wieder lieferbar ist,  hab ich es storniert...von daher dickes Minus an die Logistik. 
Den Kundenservice von Askari Duisburg aber ein dickes +, haben sich bemüht.


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (19. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,

Letzte Woche eine Bestellung bei *JERKBAIT.COM *gemacht. Wie immer schnell und zuverlässig!
Danke an Marc und Robert, Top Service#6


----------



## jigga1986 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

xesox.de

hab ne rute bei xesox bestellt. die rute kamm dann mit einem kaputten spitzenring und ging gleich zurück. Da mir die Rute nicht gefallen hab ich zum tausch ne gleichwertige rute geortet. Dann kamm plötzlich ne email an das rute erst in 5-7 Tagen lieferbar sein wird. also würde bei mir erst in 2 wochen ankommen. war mir zu lang. ich habs storniert. in 2 tagen kamm das geld zu mir.

note 3


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M wie bisher immer schnell, gute Ware und günstig. 
Diesmal hätten sie sich aber etwas mehr Mühe mit dem Verpacken geben können. Die Rute ist heil, weil noch intern in ner Plastikkiste vom Hersteller verpackt. Aber daß diese "lose" durch den großen Rutenkarton fliegt, finde ich nicht so prall. Bissel Polstermaterial wäre nett gewesen. 

Angleroase Hameln über Ebay. Top. Gut, günstig, schnell, gut verpackt und günstiger Versand. Gern wieder.


----------



## Killerschnauze (25. April 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage meinerseits. Kennt jemand den Shop www.Waveinn.com  Die haben ein paar speziellere Köder die ich sonst nur im Ausland gefunden habe.
> Trotz Vertrieb in Deutschland ist der Firmensitz in Spanien, macht mich etwas skeptisch. Kennt die jemand?



Hab diese Woche dort ein Echolot (Elite 4) bestellt und die Lieferung aus Spanien per DHL (2 Tage) war locker doppelt so schnell da als z.B bei Askari.

Preis war auch sehr günstig, aber die Bedienungsanleitung nur auf English + Spanisch.

Versand nach Deutschland per dhl 7€ GLS 4,80€

MfG
Martin


----------



## Aquarienfisch (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wollte ne Rolle aus Japan bestellen, bin auch diesen Shop gestoßen:
http://www.plat.co.jp

Hat mit diesem Shop jemand erfahrung, speziell zur Versandzeit und generell dem ablauf..
oder gibt es bessere Händler bei dem ich bestellen könnte?

Geht speziell um diese Rolle : http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/21712/

MfG Aquarienfisch


----------



## Berliner123 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist der bekannteste shop in Japan und auch ein guter!!!! Lieferzeit hängt auch oft am zoll ;-)


----------



## Aquarienfisch (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann dort also ohne bedenken bestellen?
Zoll usw was da noch kommt sind 23 % oder??


----------



## drehteufel (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, bei plat kannst Du bedenkenlos bestellen, meine letzte Bestellung war innerhalb von 3 Tagen in Deutschland, unser Zoll hat sich dann aber 3,5 Wochen Zeit gelassen...|bigeyes


----------



## fischermann 77 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem.Im Netz bei eb.. habe ich Angelköder gefunden die nur in UK verkauft werden, der Preis ist in GB Pfund angegeben. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bei solch einem Deal? Was ist mit Wechselkurs, Gebühren etc. Meine Bank berechnet für eine Pfundüberweisung 49 €.Danke FM


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kaufen, per Paypal oder Kreditkarte zahlen, dadurch fast 0 Gebühren, fertig. Willst doch nicht wirklich ne Überweisung machen....


----------



## Vanner (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Überweisung über die Bank ist das Letzte was ich machen würde, gerade weil die Gebühren so hoch sind. Überweise wie mein Vorredner geschrieben hat, dann hält sich alles im Rahmen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



fischermann 77 schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz nachgefragt:Umrechnung Euro in GB Pfund passiert dann automatisch bei Paypal oder Kreditkarte?Danke FM



Bei paypal alles automatisch


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe kürzlich erstmals bei welsshop.de bestellt.

Hat einwandfrei funktioniert - stets aktualisierter Bestellstatus, E-Mail bei Zahlungseingang nebst sofortigem Versand noch am selben Tag.

War alles vollständig und gut verpackt.

Macht nen sehr soliden Eindruck.


----------



## allegoric (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe meine versenkte Greys Prowla im Bergedorfer Angler-Centrum bestellt bac-shop.de/. Die Abwicklung ging extrem schnell und die Rute war dreifach verpackt und in einem super Zustand. Alle wichtigen Infos zum Bestellstatus, Rechnung, AGB und Widerruf kamen gebündelt in versch. E-Mails.

Der Shop war auch sehr schnell in der Beantwortung der Fragen. Dort würde ich wieder bestellen. In letzter Zeit hatte ich auch div. negative Erfahrungen gemacht, da ist es schön einen solchen Shop auch mal hervorzuheben.

Einziges Manko: Versandt per UPS, aber das wird bei einer Rute der Länge auch kaum anders möglich sein.


----------



## Travis_Outlaw (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auch wenns schon 2 Wochen oder so her ist...

Hab zum ersten mal bei Tommi Engel bestellt (Raubfischspezialist.de bzw. .com) und bin voll und ganz zufrieden!

Ware is tip top, Preise sind voll in Ordnung und der ganze Bestellvorgang war zuverlässig, schnell und freundlich!

Dazu noch seine private Homepage, die auch ganz nett ist und interessante Tips hat!

Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Habe kürzlich erstmals bei welsshop.de bestellt.
> 
> Hat einwandfrei funktioniert - stets aktualisierter Bestellstatus, E-Mail bei Zahlungseingang nebst sofortigem Versand noch am selben Tag.
> 
> ...



Bestell mein Wallerzeug nur noch dort
Preislich fast nicht zu schlagen, wenn doch, passt er seine Preise an.
Versand extrem schnell und Kontakt sehr freundlich.
Hatte mal eine defekte Rute, die durch den Versand geliten hat, habs per Mail geschrieben, in der Nacht des selben Tages kam die Bestätigung, dass die neue schon dem Versandunternehmen übergeben wurde, und die defekte im Laufe der Woche abgeholt wird.
Außerdem hatte ich mal 2 Glocken für die ruten bestellt. von der eigentlich bestellten war nur noch 1 da. Mir wurde dann vorgeschlagen von einem teureren Moddel 2 Stück zu bekommen, zum selben Preis.


Ich hatte bisher sehr selten soooo einen guten Shop! :m


----------



## Franky (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nochmal und wahrscheinlich zum xten-Mal: großes Lob an Camotackle...
Auch wenn dieses Mal eine Kleinigkeit schief lief, machen die Jungens einen tollen Job!!!! Superschnell, superfreundlich - immer wieder gerne!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*A&M Angelsport*

Grundsätzlich versuche ich eher in den regionalen Geschäften einzukaufen. Geht aber nicht immer, vor allem nicht dann, wenn man ein spezielles Produkt sucht. So habe ich diesen Shop einmal wegen eines Keschers (und ein paar Kleinigkeiten) ausprobiert und war positiv überrascht. 
Versandzeit war flott (Fr. bestelle, Dienstag war da), gut verpackt und Preis / Leistung scheinen zu stimmen.
Auch die Informationspolitik nach der Bestellung (Zahlungseingang, Versandbestätigung etc...) war passend.

Gerne wieder.


----------



## Tom (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

M&R -Tackle

Heute möchte ich euch von meinen Erfahrungen mit M&R-Tackle berichten:

Am  Dienstag, den 17.6.2014 habe ich gegen 18:00h im Onlineshop eine DAM  Quick 1000 FZ und 
zwei Boilie-Pakete bestellt und per PP bezahlt. Bestätigung meiner Bestellung kam wie gewohnt 
sofort. Am darauf folgenden Mittwoch war Funkstille, ebenso am Donnerstag.  Zur Ehrenrettung 
muß man sagen, das am Donnerstag Frohnleichnam gewesen ist und somit ein Feiertag im Ländle.

Am  Freitag, den 20.06.2014 habe ich am Vormittag bei M&R-Tackle  angerufen und nach meiner 
Bestellung gefragt. Man versicherte mir in dem  Gespräch, das die bestellten Sachen alle vorrätig 
sind und entweder  noch an diesem Tag oder am darauf folgenden Samstag, den 21.06.2014,  ver-
sendet werden.

Soweit, so gut!

Vier Stunden nach dem  Telefonat bekomme ich eine Mail, das sich der Status meiner Bestellung  
geändert hat!  Super, denke ich, Paket ist woll heute noch raus!!  Aber  denkste, Puppe!! In der 
Mail steht:
**********************************************
_Hallo,
vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung und das uns entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.

Um Ihre Bestellung vervollständigen zu können, erwarten wir derzeit eine  neue Lieferung von 
Quantum und DAM, welche sich aber bereits auf dem  Weg zu uns befindet und uns in wenigen 
Tagen erreichen sollte. Umgehend  nach Erhalt werden wir Ihre Order an Sie versenden.

An dieser Stelle bedanken wir uns herzlich für Ihre Geduld!
Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg am Wasser,
M&R Team_
*********************************************

Okay, kein Problem! Da DAM und Quantum nicht  aus Timbuktu kommen, sollte wohl bis spätestens 
Mittwoch, 25.06.2014,  die Sendung raus sein. Da wieder nichts passiert ist, habe ich heute  erneut 
den Hörer in die Hand genommen und bei M&R-Tackle  nachgefragt, wann ich den mit der Lieferung 
rechnen kann. Man entgegnete  mir, das die Ware noch nicht eingetroffen sind, man aber beim  
Lieferanten nachfragen würde. 

Darauf sagte ich, das man mir am  Freitag gesagt hat, das die Ware vorhanden ist und bald in den 
Versand  geht und ich mich frage, wie man etwas verkaufen kann, was faktisch  nicht vorhanden ist?
Als Anwort bekam ich: "Weil das so in unseren Geschäftsbedingungen steht!"  
Darauf ich: "Was steht in ihren Geschäftsbedingungen?"
M&R-Tackle: "Das wir drei bis fünf Werktage brauchen um zu überprüfen, ob wir die von Ihnen bestellte 
Ware auf Lager haben!"
Ich: "Wie bitte? Am vergangenen Freitag erzählen sie mir, das die von mir bestellte Ware lagermäßig 
vorhanden ist, dann bekomme ich Stunden später eine Mail, das das doch nicht der Fall ist. Und das 
sie bis zu fünf Tage benötigen, um zu erstmal zu überprüfen, ob die Ware bei Ihnen überhaupt vor-
handen ist? Na dann, weiß ich ja Bescheid, ihnen noch einen schönen Tag." 

Damit war das Telefonat beendet und ich habe direkt im Anschluß per Mail meine Bestellung storniert 
und um Rückzahlung gebeten, was auch sehr zeitnah passiert ist.



Ich lass das ganze Mal von meiner Seite erst einmal unkommentiert.

Freundliche Grüße
Tom


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



dertomac schrieb:


> ... und ich mich frage, wie man etwas verkaufen kann, was faktisch  nicht vorhanden ist?


Solch Verkäufe sind in der Regel vollkommen normal. Das hat man in diversen Branchen das Produkte angeboten werden, die man nicht auf Lager hat, jedoch direkt vom Großhändler oder Produzenten bekommen kann. Das bei so etwas immer mal Fehler auftreten können, das kann überall passieren und ist gerade für den Kunden sehr ärgerlich. Und oft hat man dann einen Mitarbeiter am Telefon, der nur Bestellannahme macht und kaum Einsicht in der Programm hat um wirklich zu wissen was passiert.

Resultat: Unzufriedener Kunde!


Ärgerlicher war es als ich letztes bei Amazon beim Händler "AS Angelwelt" bestellt habe. Amazon hat da eben strenge Richtlinien und es dürfen nur Produkte angeboten werden, die auch Vorrätig sind. Dem entsprechend habe ich eine Angelrute gesucht und bei dem Händler bestellt. Da die Versandkosten bleiben und ich immer noch ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben mag, habe ich noch ein paar Spinner und eben Kleinkrams eingekauft. So spare ich mir bei den Spinnern eben die Versandkosten.

Nach einigen Tagen habe ich dann ein Paket mit 2 Spinnern bekommen. Nach weiteren Tagen nichts. Dann habe ich nachgefragt wo meine Produkte bleiben. "Wir hatten die Angelrute nicht mehr Vorrätig und haben ihnen daher die Position storniert und Ihnen eine E-Mail geschickt". Letztere stimmt nicht. Meine E-Mail Adresse dürfen die aufgrund des Datenschutzes nicht haben, also müssten die mich über Amazon kontaktieren. Und das wäre jederzeit einsehbar, war es aber nicht. Also hat man Amazon fein raus gehalten um von Amazon keinen auf den Deckel zu bekommen.

Also habe ich dann teuren Versand für 2 Spinner bezahlt. Die beiden Spinner (wo auch immer der Rest war?) haben dann eben genau das doppelte gekostet. Als ich dies bezüglich mein Problem geschildert habe, gab es keine Reaktion. 
Ich hätte Verständnis gehabt, wäre man auf mich zugekommen und hätte die Versandkosten erstattet oder ähnliches. Aber so, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zwischenzeitlich auch wieder mal bei Tommi bestellt (www.raubfischspezialist.de) und natürlich wie immer alles Top :m


----------



## Twister_Jigger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Erfahrung zu MB-Fishing im Thread zu lesen. Absolutes Flop! Nie wieder


----------



## Hufi96 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Beim Tackle-Dealer...http://tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/  für den kommenden Dänemarkurlaub ein paar Gläser Powerbait bestellt..

Mal wieder Bestnote in Sachen Preis und Liefergeschwindigkeit, besser gehts nicht mehr:m


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Angelgeräte-Bode bestellt, 2 x jeweils eine Balzerrute von schlechter Qualität (bei Balzer scheint es keine Endkontrolle zu geben#d#d) umgetauscht. Lief alles prima ohne Probleme.


----------



## pely66 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jemand bei Finest Tackles etwas bestellt , Samstag über Pay Pal bezahlt bis heute noch kann nicht  gekommen .??????
Versucht gestern und heute telefonisch zu erreichen erfolgloses .


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bin bei goodfish24 rein gefallen. 

 Hab am WE ne günstige Polbrille ersteigert. Normalerweise kostet die 10€.... ich habe nicht viel erwartet. Was einfaches eben.

 Was ich bekam war ne Frechheit!

 - Sieht aus wie ne Kinderbrille
 - Rahmen total in sich verzogen
 - Dadurch untragbar
 - Absolut billigste Qualität..... selbst jede 0815 Fake Brille für 5€ aus Malle oder der Türkei ist 1000mal besser verarbeitet.

 Mal sehn - hab den Damen und Herren ne "nette" Nachricht hinterlassen. Entweder Rücküberweisung oder neg. Bewertung....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Online Bestellungen hast du ein Widerrufsrecht.
Einfach melden damit du deine Brille zurück schicken kannst und dein Geld wieder bekommst.


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



pely66 schrieb:


> Jemand bei Finest Tackles etwas bestellt , Samstag über Pay Pal bezahlt bis heute noch kann nicht  gekommen .??????
> Versucht gestern und heute telefonisch zu erreichen erfolgloses .



Scheinbar ist denen inzwischen die Shop-Datenbank gecrasht...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Bei Online Bestellungen hast du ein Widerrufsrecht.
> Einfach melden damit du deine Brille zurück schicken kannst und dein Geld wieder bekommst.


Nach neustem Gesetz (seit Mitte letzten Monats) hast Du bei Wideruf wegen Nichtgefallen kein  Anspruch darauf die Rücksendekosten erstattet zu bekommen. Es sei denn es liegt ein Defekt vor...|rolleyes


----------



## Tino34 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

#6 wie immer Boddenangler und Camo Tackle #6

 Schneller geht's nicht. Sonntag abend bestellt, heute Mittag ist die Ware da!

 TIP TOP #r#g


----------



## Elfchen_19 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

:m Wie immer ==> GERLINGER.de :m

Sonntagabend bestellt, heute morgen da - natürlich 1 A verpackt, vollzählig und wie bestellt!!!

Neben einigen anderen gehört auch diese Firma mit zu den absolut Zuverlässigen im weiten Netz #6#6

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße aus der Eifel

Edgar (u.a. dort Stammkunde)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

raubfischspezialist.de

Nach dem Treffen mit Tommi (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278131)  ist meine Sympathie für den kleinen Shop noch gestiegen, da ich selbst beobachten durfte, dass Tommi - mit Überzeugung - seine Ware selbst fischt! Auch vermeintlicher "Billigramsch", dass ich im Angelladen links liegen lassen würde, ist knallhart getestetes Angelzeug, dass den Vergleich zu "Markenprodukten" nicht zu scheuen braucht.

Die Kommunikation bei der Bestellung lief 1a und Tommi war sogar bereit mir einen Sonderwunsch zu erfüllen und einen Artikel zu bestellen, der so eigentlich gar nicht im Sortiment war.

Im Urlaub machte ich mit Tommis selbstgebauten riesigen Spinnerbaits Bekanntschaft und war begeistert. Unkaputtbar, ordentliches Format, durchdachter Aufbau (Nichts mit fehlender Öse!) und nadelspitze Barbarian-Haken. Es gibt nur wenige Spinnerbaits auf dem Markt, die diese Anforderungen erfüllen - und die sind dann sauteuer. Da mir sämtliche kleinere Spinnerbaits aufgebogen waren, bestellte ich die Perch Blades von Tommi, die wie kleine Zwillinge der großen Exemplare aussehen (wobei es die Großen leider noch nicht im Shop gibt, weil Tommi noch am optimieren ist). 
Ergebnis der Barschbaits: Robustere Modelle in dieser kleinen Größe gibt es nicht! Und der Preis geht mal voll klar, vor allem wenn man die Haltbarkeit und die Handarbeit bedenkt. Wenn die Köder laufen wie sie aussehen, werde ich keine anderen Barsch-Spinnerbaits mehr fischen.

Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen: Leider waren Quetschhülsen der Größe 0,8mm nicht mehr erhältlich und Tommi packte mir stattdessen ungefragt - aber mit einem Hinweis auf der Rechnung - 1,3mm Hülsen ins Paket. Das ist kein Drama und  bei Händlern selbst bei hochpreisigen Produkten Gang und Gebe, soll hier aber nicht verschwiegen werden, da nicht jeder mit 200 Quetschhülsen in 1,3mm etwas anfangen kann. Hier gibt es Händler, die auf fehlende Ware vor dem Versand hinweisen oder die Erhältlichkeit der Ware im Shop anzeigen.

edit: ich bemerke gerade, dass Tommi die Quetschhülsen der Größe der bestellte Stahlvorfächer "angepasst hat". 0,8 mm hätten nicht gepasst. Nett gemeint, aber ich habe tatsächlich 0,8mm für andere Vorfächer benötigt und hatte noch genug 1,3mm zu Hause. Das finde ich aber trotzdem eine sehr nette Geste und soll hier nicht negativ ausgelegt werden. ;-)

Eine besondere Aufmerksamkeit in der Lieferung waren vier aktuelle Angelzeitschriften, die ich weder erwartet, noch bestellt hatte. Der Ladenpreis betrug 12,80 Euro, was bei einer Bestellung von unter 100 Euro eine sehr großzügige Beigabe darstellt. Besten Dank hierfür! 

Das Fazit ist wieder einmal ausgesprochen positiv und ein Blick auf den Shop lohnt sich immer. Wer sich mit der vorhandenen Auswahl zufrieden stellen lässt und sich auch auf unbekanntere Marken einlassen kann, wird schwerlich einen Shop finden, für den man mehr für sein Geld bekommt und bei dem der Shopbetreiber so viel Fachkenntnis in die Auswahl seiner Produkte einfließen lässt.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Ronny 

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Bewertung und schön das es solche Geschäftsleute wie Tommi gibt. Scheint ja eine echte Bereicherung zu sein und eigenentwickelte Köder sind immer gut. 

Ich habe gerade bei AM wieder Schnur gekauft, war top.


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das mit der 40€ Rücksende-Klausel sollte von nun an immer bedacht werden. Angel-Domäne hats schon aus den AGB genommen.... also zahlt man da jetzt jede Rücksendung.... egal wie hoch die Rechnung war....


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ja, diese 40,- Euro Klausel gibt es so nicht mehr. Sehr schade für uns Konsumenten.


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen.... gerade die kleinen Versender hatten damit ihren Last. Die Großen juckt das weniger.... Aber bei der Domäne hatte ich das nicht so schnell erwartet....

 ich geb der neuen Regelung max 1-2 Jahre.... dann ist das wieder vom Tisch...


----------



## Pippa (15. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

..........


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen: Leider waren Quetschhülsen der Größe 0,8mm nicht mehr erhältlich und Tommi packte mir stattdessen ungefragt - aber mit einem Hinweis auf der Rechnung - 1,3mm Hülsen ins Paket. Das ist kein Drama und  bei Händlern selbst bei hochpreisigen Produkten Gang und Gebe, soll hier aber nicht verschwiegen werden, da nicht jeder mit 200 Quetschhülsen in 1,3mm etwas anfangen kann. Hier gibt es Händler, die auf fehlende Ware vor dem Versand hinweisen oder die Erhältlichkeit der Ware im Shop anzeigen.



edit: ich bemerke gerade, dass Tommi die Quetschhülsen der Größe der bestellte Stahlvorfächer angepasst hat. 0,8 mm hätten nicht gepasst. Nett gemeint, aber ich habe tatsächlich 0,8mm für andere Vorfächer benötigt und hatte noch genug 1,3mm zu Hause. 
Das finde ich aber trotzdem eine sehr nette Geste und soll hier nicht negativ ausgelegt werden. ;-)


----------



## Mikey3110 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich muss mal eine Lanze für Angelplatz.de brechen.

Hatte mir dort Freitags eine Rute bestellt mit 1-2 Tagen lieferzeit.
Nachdem ich hier häufig gelesen habe, dass die Sachen oft nicht vorrätig sind, rief ich am Montag mal an und fragte nach. Ergebnis war die Info, dass mein Paket via DPD in der Zustellung ist. Außerdem gabs noch einen Shad Rap als Geschenk.

Freundlich, Schnell, Günstig

Da werde ich öfters bestellen.


----------



## vermesser (15. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne und meerforellenblinker.de . wie immer bisher top. Mittlerweile meine Lieblingsshops, noch nie irgendein Problem.


----------



## msp (23. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hallo!

Ich ärgere mich gerade über sp-fishingtackle!
Habe dort am Sonntag was bestellt, mit Lieferzeit 3-5 Tage.
Leider ist die Rute, die mir hier empfohlen wurde, sowie noch ein bißchen was anderes noch nicht angekommen. auf Nachfrage per Mail am Donnerstag habe ich auch bisher keine Antwort bekommen. 
Ich bin da ziemlich traurig drüber, weil die Rute das Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen ab morgen 10-jährigen Sohn ist. 
Mal sehen, wie sein Verständnis für die nicht vorhandene Rute sein wird.

Wenn da nicht 3-5 Tage gestanden hätte, dann hätte ich dort nicht bestellt.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Händler?


----------



## donak (23. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kenne den Shop nicht, aber hast da mal angerufen? Gibt auch Shops die Urlaub machen und keine Information darüber haben.


----------



## hanzz (23. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



msp schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> Ich ärgere mich gerade über sp-fishingtackle!
> Habe dort am Sonntag was bestellt, mit Lieferzeit 3-5 Tage.
> ...


Naja. Bei 3-5 Tagen Lieferzeit 5 Tage vorher bestellen ist auch n bisserl knapp, oder ?
Falls du per Vorkasse gezahlt hast, braucht das ja auch noch.
Ein Anruf wäre auf jeden Fall hilfreicher gewesen.
Klar ist das ärgerlich, aber ich sehe da keinen Grund den Shop zu verdammen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also meine letzte Bestellung ging wieder mal nach hinten los.

 Die  Rutentasche  war innen schon aufgerissen und bei den Rutenprotectoren war der Gummizug zu kurz so das die gar nicht auf meine 12ft Karpfenruten passten,wobei die eigentlich sogar für 13ft ausgelegt sind :r


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pippa schrieb:


> Erlebt ihr z.Z. ähnliches bzw. habt ihr auch schon mal solche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder werde ich vom Händler hingehalten?



Nein, wirst du (möglicherweise) nicht... Es ist Urlaubszeit und alle Einsendungen aus Deutschland landen an EINER Stelle bei Daiwa.
Und wenn da nur noch eine Person anstatt drei sitzt gibt es schon längere Wartezeiten.

Auch ein Grund: die Ersatzteile oder die Ersatzrolle sind im Moment nicht lieferbar, werden es aber in kurzer Zeit sein.
Dann gibt es keine Gutschrift sondern der Artikel wird "liegen gelassen" bis die E-Teile oder der Ersatzartikel bei Daiwa ist.

Daiwa Deutschland hat keine "Sommerpause", die haben nur zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr Ruhezeit.
Was auch eine Rolle spielt: wann hat dein Händler verschickt? Kein Händler schickt wegen einer Rolle ein Paket weg, wenn du alles mit berechnest hat er danach an diesem Artikel noch Geld hingelegt.

Also wird "gesammelt" bis genug zu einer Rücksendung im Regal liegt. 
Bei uns in der Filiale sammele ich eine Woche, in Rücksprache mit dem Kunden max. zwei Wochen.
Dann gehts ab zum Hersteller. Allerdings habe ich bei unserem Warenumschlag immer genug zu verschicken da ich die Artikel aus dem Versandlager mit abarbeite.


----------



## msp (24. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hanzz schrieb:


> Naja. Bei 3-5 Tagen Lieferzeit 5 Tage vorher bestellen ist auch n bisserl knapp, oder ?
> Falls du per Vorkasse gezahlt hast, braucht das ja auch noch.
> Ein Anruf wäre auf jeden Fall hilfreicher gewesen.
> Klar ist das ärgerlich, aber ich sehe da keinen Grund den Shop zu verdammen.




 hi! 
 knapp? warum?
 wenn es dort steht, sollte es passend ankommen, oder nicht?
 Geld ist per Paypal bei der Bestellung mit raus, ist auch schon seit Dienstag von meinem Konto runter!
 Ich verdamme den Shop ja nicht, ich ärgere mich nur ein bißchen über ihn.
 aber anrufen werde ich morgen dennoch mal, wenn das Paket nachmittags, wenn alle Transporteure durch sind, noch nicht bei mir ist! 

 ich hatte eher gehofft, daß jemand noch was zum shop selber sagen kann!


----------



## AltrheinFischer (27. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hier meine Erfahrung mit angelplatz.de:

Katastrophe! Bestelle nie wieder bei diesem Laden!
Als ich meine Bestellung getätigt habe war angeblich alles lieferbar. Als ich 1 Woche danach weder Versandbenachrichtigung noch irgendwelche Infos über Verzögerungen bekommen hatte  habe ich da angerufen und nachgehakt. Zumindest der Telefonkontakt war freundlich. Ein Teil sei nicht lieferbar bla bla... Ok. Dann haben Sie eine Teillieferung gemacht aber ich warte noch immer seit 4 Wochen auf ein Teil der Lieferung.

Das ist ja alles noch nicht so schlimm. ABER der Grund warum ich garantiert NIE NIE wieder dort bestelle ist folgender:

Auf Nachfrage waren einige Spinner die ich bestellt habe in 6g nicht lieferbar. Statt dass ich darüber Informiert werde oder die Artikel nachgeliefert wurden haben die einfach die Spinner in 12g versendet. Sowas geht überhaupt nicht! Dieser Laden ist an mich gestorben! Auf nachfrage haben die nur gemeint: "Ja, das haben die im Lager gemacht, damit sich die Bestellung nicht noch weiter verzögert". Toll. Absoluter Saftladen! Nie wieder! Kann ich jedem nur davon abraten!

Grüße,
AltrheinFischer


----------



## buthus (27. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Raubfischspezi Tommi Engel*
Wie immer perfekt: Montag Nachmittag bestellt - Mittwoch ist das Paket da. Ein paar Extras waren auch noch mit drin! Immer wieder gerne!!!


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hab auche eben mal wieder bei Tommi geordert - irgendwie verliere ich immer so viele Bleiköpfe. Ich finde damit wirklich JEDEN Ast, Baun, Winkaufwagen, Steinspalt usw....


Bis Samstag werden die zwar nicht da sein - aber was solls


----------



## Tino34 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeln Domäne :

Montag bestellt, Ware am Mittwoch da!

Wenns hier Lieferbar ist, dann geht's flott!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (30. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



andreasp schrieb:


> Also meine letzte Bestellung ging wieder mal nach hinten los.
> 
> Die  Rutentasche  war innen schon aufgerissen und bei den Rutenprotectoren war der Gummizug zu kurz so das die gar nicht auf meine 12ft Karpfenruten passten,wobei die eigentlich sogar für 13ft ausgelegt sind :r



So der Wahnsinn geht weiter .
Habe diese Ware zurück geschickt und mîr das Geld überweisen lassen ....ok

Habe nun die gleiche Ware in einen anderen Online Shop bestellt.
Die Tasche wurde mir ohne Original Karton geliefert .
Statt der Protectoren mit Gummiband wurden mir welche mit Band geliefert.

Ich kann es nicht fassen wie manche Shops mit der neuen Kundschaft umgehen .


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (30. August 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



andreasp schrieb:


> Also meine letzte Bestellung ging wieder mal nach hinten los.
> 
> Die  Rutentasche  war innen schon aufgerissen und bei den Rutenprotectoren war der Gummizug zu kurz so das die gar nicht auf meine 12ft Karpfenruten passten,wobei die eigentlich sogar für 13ft ausgelegt sind :r



So der Wahnsinn geht weiter .
Habe diese Ware zurück geschickt und mîr das Geld überweisen lassen ....ok

Habe nun die gleiche Ware in einen anderen Online Shop bestellt.
Die Tasche wurde mir ohne Original Karton geliefert .
Statt der Protectoren mit Gummiband wurden mir welche mit Band geliefert.

Ich kann es nicht fassen wie manche Shops mit der neuen Kundschaft umgehen :r


----------



## Cyrix72 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger.de - TOP

13 Bestellungen seit September vergangenen Jahres, dabei sowohl Ruten und Rollen, als auch alle möglichen Kleinteile, wie Wirbel, Karabiner, Haken, Stahlvorfach, Posen und was man halt so alles braucht, wenn man wieder einsteigt und kein Gerät mehr hat.

Die Lieferungen haben mich überwiegend am übernächsten Tag oder nach 3 Tagen erreicht. Selten, dass es einmal 4 Tage bis zur Zustellung gedauert hat.

Alle Bestellungen wurden tadellos ausgeführt. Sowohl der Zustand der Ware, als auch der Lieferumfang waren stets einwandfrei. Auch die Verpackung war stets ausreichend dimensioniert und fehlerfrei.

Eine Rolle gefiel mir nach Ansicht nicht. Daraufhin habe ich Kontakt per Email aufgenommen und postwendend als Antwort die Rücksendeunterlagen wiederum per Email bekommen (benötigt Drucker). Etwa eine Woche nachdem ich die Ware an DHL gegeben hatte, war das Geld auf meinem Konto.

Fazit: Gerlinger ist für mich aktuell das Amazon der Angelgeräteversender und ich kann das Geschäft wirklich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Cyrix72 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelfachmarkt.com (über Ebay als Plattform) - TOP

Bestellung Donnerstags aufgegeben, die Ware (Carp Chair) wurde am darauffolgenden Montag zusgestellt.


----------



## Fr33 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern das kleine Jig Paket von Tommi bekommen.....


Alles super. Klasse war auch ein extra Shad zu testen und eine Ausgabe vom Raubfisch (oder was Jig& Jerk) ?


^^


----------



## Tino34 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie immer TIPTOP

 Boddenangler

 Sonntag abend bestellt und heute ist die neue Rolle hier. Perfekt!!!


----------



## Cyrix72 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

fishingtackle24.de - Okay

Bestellung (gestern Abend) platziert, am nächsten Morgen (heute) eine E-Mail mit der Information, dass ein Artikel nicht lieferbar sei und der Frage "wie weiter verfahren werden solle".

Leider war gerade dieser Artikel der eigentliche Grund, die Bestellung bei gerade fishingtackle24.de zu platzieren, da dieser in sonst allen Shops als "nicht lieferbar" ausgewiesen war, während der Rest nur als Füllmaterial für den Mindestbestbestellwert gedient hat.

Natürlich habe ich mich über die rasche Reaktion gefreut, gar keine Frage.

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber der Meinung, dass ein Online Shopsystem heutzutage immer eine Verbindung zum Warenwirtschafts System haben muss, um generelle Informationen zum Bestand und damit zur Liefersituation geben zu können, die für mich als Kunden einfach kaufentscheidend sind.

Edit 2014-09-12: nachdem es in noch zwei weiteren Shops Probleme mit diesem einen speziellen Artikel gab, hat http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de tief gegraben, und den Grund gefunden: Shimano hat den Artikel in den Listen mit der EAN-Nummer eines anderen Artikels versehen. Vor diesem Hintergrund muss jede Bestandsverfolgung versagen, sei sie nun manuell oder IT-gestützt. Ich habe dann auch meine Bewertung entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Cyrix72 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich aber der Meinung, dass ein Online Shopsystem heutzutage immer eine Verbindung zum Warenwirtschafts System haben muss, um generelle Informationen zum Bestand und damit zur Liefersituation geben zu können, die für mich als Kunden einfach kaufentscheidend sind.



Gebe ich dir grundsätzlich Recht, es gibt ein ABER...

Wir nutzen solch ein System, diese sind aber auch nicht Fehlerfrei.
An diesem Warenwirtschafts- bzw. Shopsystem ist die Filiale Mülheim und das Hochregallager angeschlossen und alle im Bestand befindlichen Waren sind "gün" gekennzeichnet.
Die Artikel die geklaut wurden sind natürlich auch "grün"... wenn also nur noch ein oder zwei Artikel im virtuellen Bestand sind, diese aber in Wirklichkeit "Beine bekommen" haben nutzt auch das beste System nichts.

Das man eigentlich nur wirklich vorhandene Ware anbieten sollte ist jedem natürlich klar, trotz allem kann hier schonmal ein Mißgeschick passieren.
Obwohl man in letzter Zeit immer öfter von Onlineshops liest wo so ein Verhalten anscheinend normal ist...


----------



## Tobi92 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir grundsätzlich Recht, es gibt ein ABER...
> 
> Wir nutzen solch ein System, diese sind aber auch nicht Fehlerfrei.
> An diesem Warenwirtschafts- bzw. Shopsystem ist die Filiale Mülheim und das Hochregallager angeschlossen und alle im Bestand befindlichen Waren sind "gün" gekennzeichnet.
> ...


Bei Angelplatz.de ist das anscheinend Gang und Gebe.
Ende letzten Jahres habe ich eine Bestellung vorgenommen.
Zwei der eigentlich lieferbaren Produkten waren dies nicht.
Davon erfuhr ich erst auf Anfrage ca 1 Woche nach Bestellung.
Auf eins der Produkte verzichtete ich, das andere sollte in Kürze nachgeliefert werden.
Diese Kürze dauerte 2 Monate 
War zwar nicht allzu schlimm, da es sich um eine Watthose handelte und ich die im Winter eh nicht brauchen konnte, trotzdem ärgerlich.
Das hab ich ihnen in der Bewertung auch mitgeteilt.

Letzte Woche bestellte ein Freund dort und ich bestellte auch ein paar Teile mit.
Hat sich anscheinend nichts geändert, dauerte eineinhalb Wochen, da ein Produkt nicht sofort lieferbar war.
Davon erfahren haben wir erst nach Anfrage.

Sie haben zwar unschlagbare Preise und ich hab bisher auch alles in einem einwandfreiem Zustand erhalten, doch verlassen kann man sich auf die Angaben nicht. 

Ich zahl in Zukunft lieber ein paar Euronen mehr und erhalte dafür meine Teile zuverlässig im angegeben Zeitraum 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Sie haben zwar unschlagbare Preise



Und genau das ist das Problem... Die "unschlagbaren Preise" kann ein Händler eigentlich nur bieten wenn er die Sachen nicht auf Lager hat. 
Denn nur dann fallen ja die ganzen Kosten für die Lagerhaltung weg, ausserdem muß er ja die Ware ja auch bezahlen und somit vorfinanzieren.
Und das muß nun Mal in die Kalkulation mit einbezogen werden.
Ob das in deinem Fall so war weiß ich natürlich nicht,

Allerdings kann ein günstiger Preis auch durch eine große Abnahmemenge beim Hersteller liegen.
Wer die Möglichkeit hat, groß genug ist und eine sehr große Menge Angelgerät einkgekauft hat, kann sie dann eben zu einem günstigen Kurs an die Kunden weiter geben. 
Machen wir häufig so und jeder ist zufrieden - der Kunde hat die Ware auch direkt nach seiner Bestellung zu einem vernüftigen Preis wirklich bekommen und wir haben auch noch was drann verdient.
Alle Seiten befriedigt.#6

In zwei Sachen sollten wir uns aber klar sein: 
1. An den Dumpingpreisen im allgemeinen (auch für Lebensmittel usw.) sind nicht die Händler oder Hersteller Schuld, sondern wir, die Kunden - wir wollen alles immer billiger, Geiz ist Geil usw.
2. Wir sollten uns ebenfalls im klaren sein das diese leidige Preispirale nach unten irgendwann umschlägt.



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich zahl in Zukunft lieber ein paar Euronen mehr  und erhalte dafür meine Teile zuverlässig im angegeben Zeitraum
> MfG Tobi


Sehr guter Vorsatz, wenn das alle machen (würden) merken einige Händler schnell das man so nicht mit Kunden umspringt.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (5. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

also ich bestelle recht viel, wenns mein Laden umme Ecke nicht hat.
ca20 Bestellungen. alle!!! schnell, günstig und wie beschrieben geliefert.
egal ob Zesox, angelplatz, köderladen, köderwahnsinn, pikeworld…
schon fast beängstigend gut 
danke dafür


----------



## Cyrix72 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de - Neutral, siehe Edit

Lieferfähigkeit für einen Artikel wurde mir um 09:54 zugesagt. Daraufhin habe ich bestellt, bezahlt und um 10:56 die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.

Jetzt erhalte ich eine Info, dass der Artikel doch nicht lieferbar ist. Was mich wirklich anstinkt ist, dass ich jetz die Rückabwicklung der Zahlung überwachen muss, die auch noch über Paypal gelaufen ist.

Edit 2014-09-12: nachdem es in noch zwei weiteren Shops Probleme mit  diesem einen speziellen Artikel gab, hat  http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de tief gegraben, und den Grund  gefunden: Shimano hat den Artikel in den Listen mit der EAN-Nummer eines  anderen Artikels versehen. Vor diesem Hintergrund muss jede  Bestandsverfolgung versagen, sei sie nun manuell oder IT-gestützt. Ich  habe dann auch meine Bewertung entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ulli-Dullis Onlineshop und Morefish.de alles super bei beiden.


----------



## Pupser (10. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Cyrix72 schrieb:


> www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de - NIE wieder!
> 
> Lieferfähigkeit für einen Artikel wurde mir um 09:54 zugesagt. Daraufhin habe ich bestellt, bezahlt und um 10:56 die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
> 
> Jetzt erhalte ich eine Info, dass der Artikel doch nicht lieferbar ist. Was mich wirklich anstinkt ist, dass ich jetz die Rückabwicklung der Zahlung überwachen muss, die auch noch über Paypal gelaufen ist.


 
So kanns gehen, ich würde dort immer wieder bestellen.
Schnelle, zuverlässige und korrekte Lieferungen, noch dazu kompetentes, freundliches und hilfreiches Personal.
Nur gute Erfahrungen dort gemacht bislang.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelzentrale Heerieden 

Haben für die Shimano Sustain einen sehr günstigen Preis gemacht, mussten die Rolle selbst erst bestellen, etwas holprige Kommunikation aber trotzdem top Ware zum top Preis. Ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Compass . Nicht direkt ein Angelshop, aber top. Schnelle Antwort auf Anfrage, schnelle Lieferung. Nix zu nörgeln.


----------



## Anthe (18. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zesox, Bergedorfer Angelcenter, Gerlinger, angeldiscount24 usw. kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Schnell geliefert, wobei ich schnell auch noch bei 3 Tagen Lieferzeit ab Bestellung einordne. 

Den einzigen Ausrutscher bisher hat sich Watzmannangler geleistet, der für die lange Lieferzeiten bekannt ist. Da waren es knapp 3 Wochen bis die Lieferung ab Bezahlung eintraf.


----------



## da Poser (18. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> n zwei Sachen sollten wir uns aber klar sein:
> 1. An den Dumpingpreisen im allgemeinen (auch für Lebensmittel usw.)  sind nicht die Händler oder Hersteller Schuld, sondern wir, die Kunden -  wir wollen alles immer billiger, Geiz ist Geil usw.
> 2. Wir sollten uns ebenfalls im klaren sein das diese leidige Preispirale nach unten irgendwann umschlägt.


Naja, so einfach ist es dann doch nicht, beide Seiten haben ihren Anteil daran.
Woher soll der Kunde letztendlich wissen was ein angemessener Preis ist? Man kann ja auch schlecht dem Kunden einen Vorwurf machen das er nach günstigen Preisen schaut. Das macht schließlich jeder, auch der Händler im Einkauf.
Die undurchsichtige Preispolitik mancher Hersteller/ Händler macht es dem Endkunden auch nicht einfacher. Manche UVPs ähneln mehr Mondpreisen. 
Wenn Ruten mit 150,-€ veranschlagt sind, aber für 100,-€ im Laden stehen, was soll der Kunde dabei denken? Muss er nicht zu dem Schluss kommen, dass da im Grunde sehr viel mehr Geld von ihm verlangt wird als die Sache in der Produktion kostet?

Schaut man mal bei den chinesischen Großhändlern rein, findet man z. B. Stückpreise von 30 Cent für Futterkörbe die hier im Laden 1,50€ kosten. Ist das noch angemessen? Ich frage mich dann wieso ein Händler 1,20 mehr verlangt, also den 5fachen Preis. Natürlich kommen da noch Transportkosten, Lagerkosten, Zwischenhändlerkosten dazu. Viele kleinere Händler können es sich halt nicht leisten Stückzahlen von mehreren Tausend abzunehmen. Aber wie will der laienhafte Endkunde das richtig beurteilen, ohne dass sich die Händler in die Karten gucken lassen? Das kann er am Ende garnicht. Es bleibt ihm nichts anderes übrig als Endkundenpreise zu vergleichen und an Hand derer die Entscheidung zu treffen.

E:RS


----------



## Anthe (18. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



da Poser schrieb:


> Naja, so einfach ist es dann doch nicht, beide Seiten haben ihren Anteil daran.
> Woher soll der Kunde letztendlich wissen was ein angemessener Preis ist? Man kann ja auch schlecht dem Kunden einen Vorwurf machen das nach günstigen Preisen schaut. Das macht schließlich jeder, auch der Händler im Einkauf.


Das erinnert mich an die Preisauszeichnungen meiner Penn Conflict 4000. Man beachte den Anfangspreis!


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (18. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Anthe schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Preisauszeichnungen meiner Penn Conflict 4000. Man beachte den Anfangspreis!



Wer darauf reinfällt is selber Schuld!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (19. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich würde sagen wer darauf reinfällt ist beschissen worden.


----------



## ayron (21. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann wer was zur Gummiconnection sagen ? Sind die ok?

Grüße


----------



## Hardiii (22. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

wie schauts denn mit waveinn aus? hat da schon einer bestellt?

LG


----------



## Boedchen (22. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe erneut beim Angel-discount24 bestellt , ebend so bei Angelcenter Kassel. Beide Super schnelle lieferung 1A.
:m


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Hardiii schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mit waveinn aus? hat da schon einer bestellt?
> 
> LG


 ^
Jepp hab ich schonmal bestellt. Lief alles reibungslos!


----------



## Hardiii (22. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ^
> Jepp hab ich schonmal bestellt. Lief alles reibungslos!



Top! Danke =)


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So jetzt muss ich mich als Tackle-Junkie auch mal zu Wort melden...ich bestelle fast wöchentlich und nutze verschieden Shops und möchte mal ein paar Erfahrungen teilen...

 Als sehr guten Onlineshop kann ich nur raubfischspezialist.de benennen...Tommi hat echt ne super Auswahl, alles geht schnell und reibungslos, die Preise sind fast unschlagbar und das eine oder andere kleine Gratisgeschenk ist auch oft dabei#6

 Weiterhin kann ich den Amazonshop *Angelsport-Pauke5* empfehlen, gute Preise und sehr guter Service bei Umtauschaktionen

 Wenn man weiß, was man sucht und sich ein wenig mit qualitativen Sachen auskennt und gute Preis möchte, kann man getrost bei Askari bestellen, die haben ne riesige Auswahl, man sollte nur die Finger von den Hausmarken lassen und dann passts schon.

 Weiterhin kann ich Gerlinger (viel Auswahl), Stollenwerk (etwas teuer, aber sehr schneller Versand), Zesox (gute Auswahl), JimFish, SpinnerundCo (viele Produkte welche man nicht überall bekommt), pike-attack, boddenangler und hwangelshop  (Profi-Blinker Shop, sehr viele Kleinteile zu Spotpreisen in herausragender Qualität) empfehlen...

 Als Ebay-Shop habe ich noch "Der Angler NB", habe dort zwar noch nie bestellt, aber bin da fast jede Woche einmal persönlich dort, die haben ne super Auswahl, faire Preise, handeln kann man da ganz gut und wenn mal was nicht da ist, wird's bestellt, selbst wenn das Produkt sonst nicht im Programm ist.

 Von Am-Angelsport und michis-raubfischköder werde ich in Zukunft die Finger lassen...nie wieder #q#q

 Ein paar schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich noch in Shops, wo ich als Gast bestellte, daher kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Von Am-Angelsport und michis-raubfischköder werde ich in Zukunft die Finger lassen...nie wieder #q#q


Was ist denn bei AM Angelsport passiert?
Ich selber kaufe nur hin und wieder bei Angelshops ein, bin da noch recht vorsichtig Online. Aber AM Angelsport habe ich irgendwann einmal wegen einem Kescher gemacht und seit dem auch mal mehr dort bestellt. War immer gut zufrieden.

Wegen der oben genannten Vorsicht kaufe ich zumeist immer bei Amazon das erste mal ein, sollte ich einen Angelshop dort auch finden. So geschehen einmal bei AS Angelwelten. Habe eine Rute bestellt. Meistens kaufe ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten dazu um die Versandkosten besser zu rechtfertigen. So in diesem Falle 3 weitere Spinner dazu. 2 der Spinner waren zeitig angekommen. Ein Spinner und die Rute fehlten. Habe einige Tage gewartet ehe ich die Firma kontaktiert habe. Die Angel und ein Spinner sind nicht vorrätig. Angeblich (ausrede) hatte man mir dazu eine Mail geschrieben. Hat man aber nicht. Ich habe dann geschildert das ich nun erhöhte Versandkosten für 2 Spinner hatte, welche dadurch fast doppelt so teuer waren und der Kauf so niemals zustande gekommen wäre. Darauf hat man nicht reagiert, was ich aber als Kunde schon erwarte. Also gab es das erste mal eine schlechte Bewertung meinerseits. Kann ich also nur von Abraten. Es ist ein NoGo bei Amazon Dinge anzubieten, die man nicht auf Lager hat. Und wenn das mal passiert, was ja mal passieren kann aber gleich 2 mal in einer Bestellung kann kein Zufall sein, dann bin ich immer bereit auf Kompromisse einzugehen. Gab es nicht. 

In dem Sinne kann ich nur von diesem Laden abraten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*CAMO Tackle* #6

Vorgestern dann mal auf Empfehlung bei *CAMO Tackle* bestellt und gestern bereits die Ware erhalten. Es hat nur einen Tag nach Bestellbestätigung gedauert bis meine Ware da war. Und dem Paket lagen noch 2 Jig Köpfe zum testen bei. Hat mich gefreut.

Besser ist hier nicht möglich. Daumen hoch


----------



## Tobi92 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vor kurzem bei nordfishing77.at  die Gerätetasche Steady Skid Container von Iron Claw bestellt.
Haben eine sehr große Auswahl an Taschen, Futteral und sonstigen Zubehör.

Lieferung lief super, zwei Tage nach Bestellung war das Paket am vorangekündigkten Zeitpunkt da. Sendungsverfolgung war auch möglich.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nordfishing ist auch okey  - solange du KEINE Reklamation hast. War ein Grund das ich dort nicht mehr kaufe...


Ist halt Österreicher und es zählt das österreichische Handelsrecht! Bestellen, angucken, zurückschicken und Kohle bekommen ist da nich...


----------



## Tobi92 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ohh gut zu wissen
Hab extra da bestellt und nicht bei einem ebay-shop um eventuell reklamieren zu können, da ich mir nicht sicher war. 
Na gut, dass das nich schief gegangen is


----------



## Wogner Sepp (24. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ebay top-takle

Vmc-Haken, Sprengringe

gestern bestellt, heute da:l


----------



## Breamhunter (24. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



ayron schrieb:


> Kann wer was zur Gummiconnection sagen ? Sind die ok?
> 
> Grüße



Allet juut ! Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## magut (26. September 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab das erste mal bei Raubfischspezi de bestellt.
 Kann nur sagen --absolut TOP#6
 super Ware und absolut zuverlässig#h
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nun habe ich auch mal beim *Raubfischspezi.de* bestellt.
Sehr zufrieden, wurde auch sofort versandt. Gut Verpackt, ein kleines Goodie gab es noch dazu. Was will man mehr?

In dem Sinne bestelle ich da gerne wieder #6


----------



## Bodensee89 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

In der letzten Zeit hatte Ich mit* KL-Angelsport*,* Stollenwerk* und *Germantackle* zu tun und kann da allesamt loben. 

Alles super, so macht einkaufen Spaß.


----------



## slowhand (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen zu http://www.koeder-laden.de :
Habe gestern erstmals dort bestellt, weil die dort zwei verschiedene Wobbler in meiner "Wunsch-Konfiguration" im Shop haben, wie ich sie sonst bei den üblichen Verdächtigen nicht finden konnte. Was soll ich sagen? Gestern Nachmittag(!) bestellt, heute da! Top Ware, ordentlich verpackt und ein Wobbler sogar sehr günstig, der andere normaler Straßenpreis. Versand mit 3,90€ sehr fair! 

Von mir fünf Sterne und eine klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab jetzt mal bei CAMO-Tackle bestellt...
 Absolut geil, sehr schnell, gigantische Auswahl an Gummifischen, gute Preise und ne ordentliche Verpackung...
 Als Gratisgeschenk gabs nen Gummifisch mit Jigkopf und nen Aufkleber...
 Klare Empfehlung #6


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelhütte Lück:


Hatte hier mal ganz old-school ein paar Twister bestellt. (gerade da wo es weh tut, gehn die am T-Rig super durchs Unterholz ohne hängen zu bleiben!).


Hatte mal so 3-4 Farben geordert / a 3 Stk. Kam auch schnell zu hause an. Leider hatte man alles in eine Tüte geschmissen und wir wissen ja was gelbe Twister mit anderen Farben machen....


3 Twister sind nun verfärbt... die anderen Sorten waren dunkel und haben nix abbekommen.


Wegen 1€ mache ich da kein Fass auf. Shop hat Besserung gelobt!
Mal sehen!


----------



## Psykoman_86 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letztens wieder mal bei Angelplatz bestellt.. Erste lieferung war der Artikel falsch und die zweite dauerte dann ewig..

Werde da wohl nicht mehr kaufen.. Insgesammt 3 bestellungen,eine lief reibungslos und die anderen beiden, naja..


----------



## kron4401 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi zusammen,

 hat schon einmal jemand bei http://digitaka.com/ bestellt und kann was zu Lieferzeit und ablauf sagen?

 Was käme da evtl. noch an Steuer und Zoll dazu?


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger wie immer perfekt.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sonntag Abend bei Angeldomäne ne Rolle bestellt, heute da.
Alles bestens!


----------



## daci7 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

AM-Angelsport:  Trotz mehrerer Fehler meinerseits einwandfrei und freundlich! Top!


----------



## Kingkurt70 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gemacht. Was da an Zoll und Steuer draufkommt, musst du dir selber ausrechnen, da ich ja nicht weiß, was du da bestellst 

Aber generell: 
Bis 22 Euro Warenkosten und Porto 
kommen keine Kosten auf dich zu.
Bis 150 Euro zahlst du 19 % Einfuhrsteuer drauf
Ab 150 Euro 19 % Einfuhrsteuer und Einfuhrzoll, je nach Gesamtkosten der Ware plus Porto.




kron4401 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hat schon einmal jemand bei http://digitaka.com/ bestellt und kann was zu Lieferzeit und ablauf sagen?
> 
> Was käme da evtl. noch an Steuer und Zoll dazu?


----------



## Trollwut (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei diesem Ebayshop ne Rute.
Sonntag Abend bestellt, heute morgen war sie da. Versand gratis! und unschlagbarer Preis!
http://www.ebay.de/usr/frey-fishing?_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754

Super Sache. Einzige Kritik, die Rute hätte ein wenig besser verpackt sein können, sonst alles bestens


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss hier nochmal ein großes Lob an GermanTackle und angelmeile aussprechen...
 Sonntagnachmittag bestellt, heute Mittag da...
 Beides super verpackt und faire Preise :m


----------



## Trollwut (22. Oktober 2014)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei diesem Ebayshop ne Rute.
> 
> Sonntag Abend bestellt, heute morgen war sie da. Versand gratis! und unschlagbarer Preis!
> 
> ...





Edit:

Rute hat wohl an den Ringen schon was abbekommen. Bei 2 Ringen "klackert" es. Wicklung und Lack alles super, aber es fühlt sich an, als wäre der Ringfuß darunter locker. Beim Schütteln meiner Rute knarzt es :m

Dem Shop geschrieben, mal sehen was zurückkommt.

außerdem eben erst gesehn, dass noch n 5er Päckchen Jacksonköder mit im Paket lagen.

Bei 20 € billigerem Preis als andere Mitberber und kostenlosem Versand dann auch noch Gratisköder?



WOW!

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/21/7c27fa3e5af3fe5af9f1c2908dba1d8c.jpg


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sind halt Jackson 
Ne spaß bei seite mir fällt auf das in den letzten 2 Jahren sehr viele Jackson Köder oder Artikel verschenkt werden.
Besonders Drop Shot Köder und Köder für die unterschiedlichsten Rigs. Und da ich mit so etwas nicht angel sammelt es sich zuhause an.


----------



## ulfisch (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach hirehttp://www.artoffishing.co.uk/ bestellt.
Guter Shop mit gut sortiertem Angebot und schneller Lieferung.
Was ich ganz besonders schätze sind die Informationen, die es zu fast jedem wichtigerem Artikel gibt und gute Bilder(soweit vorhanden).:l

Allein zum stöbern besuche ich den Shop gerne.
Leider scheint er sein Sortiment im Moment zu verkleinern bzw. umzustellen, einige Marken sind verschwunden.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Gerlinger wie immer alles super.
Lieferzeit von 2 Tagen, aber das sind Luxusprobleme


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/

In dem Shop läuft alles wie geschmiert.

Die Jungs sind echt fit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Bei 2 Ringen "klackert" es. Wicklung und Lack alles super, aber es fühlt sich an, als wäre der Ringfuß darunter locker.
> ...
> Bei 20 € billigerem Preis als andere Mitberber und kostenlosem Versand dann auch noch Gratisköder?


Das erklärt sich doch aber schon selber: Die schon abgelehnten Ausschuss-Mackenruten müssen auch verkauft werden, und mit günstigem Preis und einem kleinen "Lutschegummi"-Bonbon ist mancher dann schon zufrieden! :m :q

Es darf überlegt werden |kopfkrat, ob das Geschäft (incl. Ringmacken) dann wirklich so gut war, für den Käufer und damit Angelwoller ...

Billigangebote bei ebay sind ein guter Weg (für die Händlerverschiebekette) genau die 3.Wahl loszuwerden, was sich live nicht mehr verkaufen lässt.


----------



## buthus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/

Schneller als die DHL-Sendungsbenachrichtigung!
Und einen Tiemco PDL Dummy Shad Tail incl. Jig gab es auch noch als Extra.
Perfekt wie immer!!


----------



## zotel (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo 

Angelfachmarkt kann nur sagen Finger weg hab da eine Inliner gekauft einmal Norwegen und schon Schrott.Das war im Juni bis Heute kein Umtausch und auch kein Geld zurück.Ist beim Hersteller ha ha in der Zeit wäre Ich nach China gelaufen.

Petri  Frank


----------



## Tino34 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie jedesmal :

Top Online Shop
Top Preise
Top Verpackung 
Top Lieferzeit 

Danke an die Frauen und Männer von
Camo tackle und A&M Angelsport!!!


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

500 DropshotWirbel bei diesem Ebaymann.
Abends um 9 bestellt, die Versanddaten hatte er dann um 11 an die Post übermittelt. 1 Tag Lieferzeit!

http://www.ebay.de/usr/blackblei


----------



## racoon (11. November 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei dem ebayer bestelle ich immer meine Matzuo Sichelhaken. Kann ebenso wie Du nur Bestes berichten, läuft absolut zügig über die Bühne.


----------



## artur126 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich kann Misterfish24 empfehlen: http://shop.misterfish-angelsport.de/
Super service und super Kontakt. Habe ich vorher so nicht erlebt. Hatte mal vor einiger Zeit ne Rute bei den bestellt. Später wollte ich die selbe aber mit weniger WG haben. Diese hatten sie aber nicht im Verkauf. Ich habe dort mal angerufen und gefragt ob es möglich wäre diese für mich zu besorgen. Der Mann am Telefon sagte das man es prüfen müsste und er würde sich nochmal melden. Später bekam ich einen Anruf und man hat mir berichtet das die Möglichkeit besteht. Sie haben dir Rute bestellt und mich telefonisch immer am laufendem gehalten. Als die Rute bei dem im laden angekommen ist, habe ich einen anrufe erhalten. Als sie einen Tag später an mich verschickt wurde, dann haben die mich wieder angerufen und gesagt das sie weg geschickt wurde. Also super service. Besser geht es gar nicht.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sallas_Köderkiste (Ebay):
Absolut Top #6#6
habe Dienstag bestellt, Mittwochmittag per Vorauskasse bezahlt und heute Mittag war das Paket da...
Ich hatte 5 SalmoWobbler bestellt, als Gratisgeschenk gabs 2 Kingshads und 5 Jigköpfe, was will man mehr :m


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich muss auch nochmal ein Lob an Gerlinger loswerden:
 Gestern kam ein Paket ohne das ich was bestellt habe, dadrin war ein Weihnachtsgruß für die Topkunden und ein Gratiswobbler (Team Cormoran), also ein recht guter Köder auf dem Markt...
 Ein weiteres Lob bekommt der Service vom Boddenangler, hatte gestern Probleme mit ner Bestellung und habe denen abends gegen 8e (außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten) ne Mail geschickt, gegen 9 Uhr abends war das Problem gelöst...


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M wie immer top.

Was bestellt, leider nicht lieferbar, Info kam fix, Ersatzartikel angeboten, nach Ablehnung Geld sofort zurück. Freundlich, schnell...auch wenn ich nicht bekam, was ich wollte, zufrieden.


----------



## funki007 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ebenfalls A&M

 Rolle und Rute bestellt. Anruf erhalten: Rolle in der Größe nicht lieferbar. Andere Rolle für gleichen Preis angeboten bekommen und zugeschlagen.
 Service einfach Top. Ging am selben Tag noch in den Versand.
 Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Cyrix72 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch nochmal ein Lob an Gerlinger loswerden:
> Gestern kam ein Paket ohne das ich was bestellt habe, dadrin war ein Weihnachtsgruß für die Topkunden und ein Gratiswobbler (Team Cormoran), also ein recht guter Köder auf dem Markt...



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen, nachdem Gerlinger mir diesen Wobbler auch zum Geschenk gemacht hat.


----------



## Fxshckxr (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Amazon macht Spaß.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Cyrix72 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen, nachdem Gerlinger mir diesen Wobbler auch zum Geschenk gemacht hat.



Ihr müsst da ja wirklich, wirklich viel Geld lassen - wenn ich anguck, wass ich denen zukommen lass, und dass ich keinen Wobbler gekriegt hab #q:m


----------



## Yupii (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Waypoint-GPS Vertriebs GmbH in Bernau/ Chiemsee absolute Niete.:r:r
Über die Bucht habe ich dort eine Navionics Gold small Card von Norge gekauft....... Im Urlaub kam das Erwachen: keine Daten auf der Karte. Wieder zuhause, telefoniert und die Karte eingeschickt. Nach gut 14 Tagen habe ich mal wegen dem Stand der Dinge nachgefragt. " Die Karte haben wir zwecks Prüfung zum Großhändler gesandt, aber der ist gerade auf einer Messe" Die 14 Tage vorher war er lt. Recherche aber nicht auf der Messe. Da nix passierte hatte ich der Firma eine Frist gesetzt. Sie hätten die Karte jetzt direkt an Navionics gesendet und würden sich zeitnah bei mir melden. Nachdem "zeitnah" auch wieder 4 Wochen vergangen waren, hatte ich der Firma eine zweite und entgültige Frist bis zum gestrigen Datum gesetzt: entweder Reparatur oder Erstattung des Kaufpreises.  Es ist natürlich nix passiert. 
ir wurde vorgeworfen, ich hätte wohl die Dateien gelöscht.|bla:|bla:
Hallo??, Ich kann und darf mir keine Sicherheitskopie der Dateien erstellen und die Micro-SD-Karte hat keinen Schreibschutz. Wie soll ich daher eine versehentliche Löschung ( nur mal so als Annahme) verhindern? Die Karte war von Anfang an nutzlos ( die Seekarte war nicht sichtbar). Ist es also meine Schuld, dass ich eine von Anfang an eine nicht funktionierende Karte habe, äh hatte. Sie ist ja irgendwo , nur nicht bei mir. Ach ja, es sind jetzt genau 3 Monate vom Lossenden der Karte an die Firma bis heute vergangen.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Dezember 2014)

Zum ersten Mal beim RaubfischSpezi bestellt, alles soweit ok, gab n Schlüsselanhänger und rund 1m Schrumpfschlauch gratis -Allerdings hatte ich auch Quetschhülsen mitbestellt. Von deren Verpackung war die Schweißung an der Seite aufgegangen und dieHülsen hatten sich komplett im Päckchen verteilt. Letztendlich hatten die sogar nen Ausweg aus dem Paket gefunden, sodass letztendlich nur rund 1/3 der 100 Hülsen bei mir ankamen. Aber bei nemPreis von 2,90 kack ichda nich rum, kann ja mal passiern


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern um 10.00h bei A&M Angelsport bestellt, heute um 15.00h war bereits der GLS-Mann da. Top #6


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelcenter Kassel liefert auch flott. Da bestelle ich meistens Kataloge.


Soweit...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Dezember 2014)

Franz_16 schrieb:


> Gestern um 10.00h bei A&M Angelsport bestellt, heute um 15.00h war bereits der GLS-Mann da. Top #6




Ja die sind sehr flott bei A&M.

Hab am Montag morgen bei Tackle24 bestellt. Eine Stunde später  kam die Versandbestätigung und fast 24std später war die Ware da. 

Fand ich auch total Top.


----------



## heringskönig (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelshop Gerlinger nicht zu empfehlen.

Kürzlich bestellte ich mehrere Ruten sowie einiges an Zubehör beim Angelshop Gerlinger. Die Lieferung erfolgte schnell und unproblematisch.

Beim darauffolgenden Angelausflug ist mir eine Rute abgebrochen. Daraufhin wurde die Rute persönlich ins Ladengeschäft gebracht. 
Die Rute wurde nicht eingetauscht und es gab auch kein Geld zurück!!!

Gerlinger sprach von Selbstverschulden. Jedoch ist der Händler dazu verpflichtet dies auch nachzuweisen  und sich nicht auf Vermutungen zu beruhen.

Angelshop Gerlinger erfüllt somit nicht die gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht.
Ich bewertete  Gerlinger bei Trusted Shops negativ. Daraufhin musste ich mich von Gerlinger als Lügner beschimpfen lassen. Es wurde behauptet ich hätte gar nicht versucht die Angelrute einzutauschen. Kurz darauf wurde die Bewertung von Trusted Shops komplett gelöscht. Soviel dazu.

Meine Meinung: Finger weg von diesem Händler. Andere Händler wie z.B. Fishermans Partner tauschen defekte Ware ohne Probleme ein und erfüllen die gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (16. Dezember 2014)

heringskönig schrieb:


> Angelshop Gerlinger nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> Kürzlich bestellte ich mehrere Ruten sowie einiges an Zubehör beim Angelshop Gerlinger. Die Lieferung erfolgte schnell und unproblematisch.
> 
> ...




Bis jetzt hatte ich immer gute Erfahrungen mit denen, aber sowas, unfassbar...
Du meinst auch die in Bayern, ja?
Aber ich glaube nicht das sie beweisen müssen das du sie kaputt gemacht hast, sondern du musst beweisen das sie bereits vorher einen Schaden hatte. Aber das kann man doch friedlich lösen. Das die aber behaupten, dass du dich nie beschwert hast, ist wirklich unfassbar. Normal nehmen die sowas immer zurück, egal wer schuld ist, normal glauben sie dir, denn wenn ich meine kaputt machen würde und selbst dran schuld wäre, würde ich nicht versuchen den Laden zu betrügen. Tja am besten vorher das Produkt mehr als gründlich begutachten. Aber ich glaube wenn das bestellt wurde, müssen die das zurücknehmen. Am besten du redest mal mit einem Anwalt[emoji1][emoji2][emoji3]




Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## heringskönig (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, das ist der Angelshop Gerlinger in Bayern.

Gewährleistungspflicht ist folgendermaßen geregelt:
-Dauer 24 Monate 
-wird eine Mangel in den ersten sechs Monaten nach Kauf entdeckt bzw. tritt ein Mangel auf, ist der Verkäufer dazu verpflichtet nachzuweisen das dieser zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung noch nicht bestand.
- tritt ein Mangel nach den sechs Monaten auf, dann ist der Käufer in der Beweispflicht.

Einen Anwalt wegen 40 Euro kontaktieren #d 

War das erste und letzte Mal bei Gerlinger und fertig.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (17. Dezember 2014)

heringskönig schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Angelshop Gerlinger in Bayern.
> 
> Gewährleistungspflicht ist folgendermaßen geregelt:
> -Dauer 24 Monate
> ...




Ja, also doch... 
Nur wie soll der Hersteller das Nachweisen?
Also hat er keine Wahl als das Produkt zurückzunehmen. 
Ist wirklich Pech was da passiert ist. Normal nehmen die das auch zurück wenn der Verkauf nur ein paar Tage zurückliegt, aber was will man da machen, außer das schlechte Erlebnis weiterzuerzählen, aber dafür gibt diesen Thread ja auch...
Das mit dem Anwalt war nur ein scherz[emoji2]


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## RayZero (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.fishermansworld.de/

-> Über PayPal bezahlt
-> Schneller Versand
-> Ruten immer top verpackt
-> relativ günstig bei Shimano Ruten und Rollen

Immer wieder gerne


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



heringskönig schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Angelshop Gerlinger in Bayern.
> 
> Gewährleistungspflicht ist folgendermaßen geregelt:
> -Dauer 24 Monate
> ...




Ich war mal bei Gerlinger im Geschäft mit einer Rolle, die ich ca. 1,5 Jahre zuvor dort gekauft hatte. Leider hatte ich keinen Zettel mehr...#d
Hatte ich auch so dort gesagt, ohne viel Hoffnung, dass man da was machen könnte. Die sehr nette Verkäuferin meinte, man könne die Rolle ja mal bei Mitchell einschicken, vielleicht würden die kulanterweise umsonst reparieren. Gesagt, getan, und dann hörte ich nichts mehr von dem Ganzen, ich vergaß es schließlich auch. 

Bis nach einem halben Jahr ein Brief von Gerlinger kam: "Mitchell hat keine Ersatzteile mehr für dieses spezielle Modell. Anbei ein Verrechnungsscheck über den Zeitwert von ca. 45 Euro" (Neupreis war um die 60 Euro). Ich staunte nicht schlecht...|bigeyes

Deswegen: Gerlinger immer TOP! :m


----------



## Berliner123 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Naja.. Das liegt eher an pure fishing als an gerlinger... Pure fishing tauscht fast alles um. egal ob es selbstverschuldung oder ein technischer Fehler ist ;-)


----------



## Wogner Sepp (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich lass generell die Finger von den Top5-Grossversendern.
Die kleineren wissen einfach noch was Integrität ist und wie man mit Kunden umzugehn hat.


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Ich lass generell die Finger von den Top5-Grossversendern.
> Die kleineren wissen einfach noch was Integrität ist und wie man mit Kunden umzugehn hat.


Geb ich dir grundsätzlich recht
Doch wenn ich was online bestell, schau ich darauf möglichst alles zu bekommen, was ich im Moment brauche, damit sich auch der Porto lohnt. 
Evtl noch Sammelbestellungen mit Kollegen.

Dann wird es schwierig alles bei einem kleineren Versandhaus zu bestellen, weil sie häufig nicht die Bandbreite bieten, die ich/wir dann benötigen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



heringskönig schrieb:


> Beim darauffolgenden Angelausflug ist mir eine Rute abgebrochen.


Wie ist die Rute denn gebrochen?
Als Beispiel: Wenn man eine Rute mit zu viel Wurfgewicht zum brechen bringt, dann wird da auch nichts mehr getauscht.

Uns fehlen hier natürlich die Infos um objektiv bewerten zu können. Was mich allerdings stutzig macht ist folgender Punkt...



heringskönig schrieb:


> Ich bewertete  Gerlinger bei Trusted Shops negativ. Daraufhin musste ich mich von Gerlinger als Lügner beschimpfen lassen. Es wurde behauptet ich hätte gar nicht versucht die Angelrute einzutauschen. Kurz darauf wurde die Bewertung von Trusted Shops komplett gelöscht. Soviel dazu.


Laut meines Wissens nach wurde es gesetzlich verboten bei Bewertungsplattformen noch Bereiche für Konfliktlösungen anzubieten. Dem entsprechend dürften auch negative Bewertungen nicht gelöscht werden.
(Korrigiere mich jemand, sollte es mittlerweile wieder anders aussehen)


Ich muss Clickbaits.de ein sehr positives Feedback aussprechen.
Die Bestellung war sehr schnell da. Zusätzlich gab es einen Gummifisch und 2 interessante Drop Shot Köder als Geschenkt. Macht ähnlich wie CAMO Tackle einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich war mal bei Gerlinger im Geschäft mit einer Rolle, die ich ca. 1,5 Jahre zuvor dort gekauft hatte. Leider hatte ich keinen Zettel mehr...#d
> Hatte ich auch so dort gesagt, ohne viel Hoffnung, dass man da was machen könnte. Die sehr nette Verkäuferin meinte, man könne die Rolle ja mal bei Mitchell einschicken, vielleicht würden die kulanterweise umsonst reparieren. Gesagt, getan, und dann hörte ich nichts mehr von dem Ganzen, ich vergaß es schließlich auch.
> 
> Bis nach einem halben Jahr ein Brief von Gerlinger kam: "Mitchell hat keine Ersatzteile mehr für dieses spezielle Modell. Anbei ein Verrechnungsscheck über den Zeitwert von ca. 45 Euro" (Neupreis war um die 60 Euro). Ich staunte nicht schlecht...|bigeyes
> ...




Der Meinung war ich auch immer, und die in Bayern sind weitaus netter als die in Hessen[emoji21]


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## buthus (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Absolut positiv: pikeshop.de*
Montag  Abend bestellt - freundlicher Kontakt - Mittwoch Päckchen erhalten.... so soll es sein


----------



## M20969 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich kann AM-Angelsport wärmstens Abs Herz legen. Die haben ein großes Sortiment, oft noch tackle, das sonst keiner mehr anbietet(Bsp die weiße Aori von Shimano oder die Daiwa Caldia von 2012) und nen super netten Ansprechpartner in Herrn Wallisch haben die auch. Also wenn Rute oder Rolle nicht vom Händler um die Ecke, dann ganz klar AM-Angelsport [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## heringskönig (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die Teleskoprute ist gebrochen als ich sie auseinandergezogen habe. Also hab mit der Spitze angefangen und hatte dann sozusagen das komplette Spitzenteil in der Hand. Schon irgendwie komisch. Dabei handelt sich um ein Ron Thompson Rute. Hab auch mehrere von der Marke aber sowas ist noch nicht passiert. Es ist ein Materiafehler da kann der Gerlinger spekulieren wie er will!


----------



## heringskönig (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die Bewertung wurde doch nicht gelöscht. Hat nur weile gedauert bis die Online gestellt wurde da ich die Bewertung nochmal geändert hatte.


----------



## eiswerner (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
bei Ron Thompson gibts das schon war bei meiner auch so vor paar Jahren wurde aber ohne Probleme Umgetauscht.


----------



## heringskönig (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei Ron Thompson gibts das schon war bei meiner auch so vor paar Jahren wurde aber ohne Probleme Umgetauscht.



wurde die Rute von Ron Thompson oder vom Händler getauscht?


----------



## shafty262 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wende dich direkt an Ron Thomsen wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## xPuni (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vorgestern bei Angel Domäne bestellt und heute ist das Paket angekommen

Ich habe mir 3x 75g Blei bestellt
Auf der Verpackung vom Blei steht 60g und auf den Bleien selber 58g... Das ist nicht das erste mal


----------



## Haenger (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

gerade eben das erste mal beim Raubfischspezi bestellt...
Ich bin mal gespannt! |supergri #h

Grüßerl vom Haenger


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Haenger schrieb:


> gerade eben das erste mal beim Raubfischspezi bestellt...
> Ich bin mal gespannt! |supergri #h


Da wirst sicherlich nicht enttäuscht werden. Guter Laden


Habe wieder einmal bei CAMO Tackle super Erfahrung gemacht. Da kann man sich darauf verlassen das es schnell versendet wird.


----------



## Digga (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe am Samstagabend den 20.12. (18.00 Uhr) bei A&M Angelsport und Ulli-Dulli (Ebay-Shop) Angelsachen bestellt.
Beide Lieferungen sind noch am 23.12. bei mir angekommen, damit habe ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr gerechnet.
Super Ware und super schnelle Lieferung!

Gruß Digga


----------



## vermesser (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ulli Dulli über ebay: Topp! Schnell und günstig. Wie üblich.


----------



## Cyrix72 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Ich lass generell die Finger von den Top5-Grossversendern.
> Die kleineren wissen einfach noch was Integrität ist und wie man mit Kunden umzugehn hat.



Ich habe letztes Jahr das Spitzenteil meiner kleinen und fast neuen Sportex Black Arrow zerbrochen. Das lag zwar deutlich in der Garantiezeit, aber Selbstverschulden ist und bleibt halt Selbstverschulden.
Ich habe den Hergang wahrheitsgetreu geschildert und die komplette Rute eingesendet. Daraufhin habe ich auf Kulanz von Gerlinger ein neues Spitzentzeil bekommen und so über 80 Euro plus Versandkosten gespart

Defizite in der Integrität und im Umgang mit Kunden kann ich da wirklich nicht erkennen. Auch Retouren werden sehr schnell abgewickelt, wobei auch die Rückzahlungen nicht lange auf scih warten lassen. Das habe ich bei kleineren Versendern anders erlebt und auch schon über eine Woche auf eine PayPal(!)-Rückzahlung gewartet, nachdem ein Artikel trotz gegenlautender Anzeige gar nicht an Lager war und ich den Kauf deshalb storniert habe.

Allerdings gebe ich gerne zu, dass sich Problemfälle mit kleineren Versendern eher telefonisch besprechen lassen, was aber auch nicht immer zur, für den Kunden perfekten, Lösung führt, da letztendlich immer geschäftliches Interesse hinter einer Entscheidung steckt.


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

seatrout citty www.meerforellenkoeder.de .

Gut, schnell, günstig. Gern wieder.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (13. Januar 2015)

@Cyrix72:
Fühlte mich in Bayern im Ladengeschäft als Kunde auch "wahrgenommen"
-nicht so wie in Hessen[emoji23]

Donnerstag Etwas bei Angel Domaene bestellt, wie immer schnell. Vorher ein paar Fragen per Email gestellt, die auch schnell und gut beantwortet wurden, ich kann also nicht klagen.
Demnächst wieder Schnur, wie immer bei A&M, Weils die irgendwie nur da gibt. (Zu nem guten Preis zumindest)
Soweit, viel Spaß an alle beim Angelshopping


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne  wie üblich Top!
BAC-Shop ebenso!

Beides gute, günstige Versender.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hab´ zweimal bei gerlinger bestellt - wahnsinns schnelle lieferung.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Via EBay bei "angeln-freizeit" 1 x ANACONDA Nubrolly in 3,05 Meter Durchmesser am Samstag bestellt - heute Vormittag war er perfekt eingepackt schon bei mir :m. ==> gerne wieder


----------



## Breamhunter (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich brauchte für meine Stradic FJ zwei kleine Ersatzteile. Irgendwann wurde hier im Board mal Angelwelt-Rose
als sehr kompetenter Shimano-Service-Partner genannt. Also kurze Mail mit E-Teile-Nummern auf die Schiene gebracht und ne Stunde später kam die Antwort, daß die Teile in spätestens einer Woche auf Rechnung zugesendet werden |bigeyes
Bisher kenne ich das so, daß man beim TD erstmal blöd angeguckt wird, und dann so Antworten wie  "könnwa nich, hammwa nich, kann ein halbes Jahr dauern, müssen wir auf den Vertreter warten" bekommt.   
Die Teile sind übrigens heute gekommen und haben gepaßt. 
Gesamtkosten incl. Versand 4,95
Wohl dem, der so einen Laden um die Ecke hat.  :m


----------



## Cyrix72 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heute meine erste Bestellung bei Angelplatz.de - jederzeit wieder

Nachdem ich versehentlich die Zahlung abgebrochen hatte, war ich mir nicht sicher, wie es weitergehen soll, und rief deshalb an.

Der Kontakt war nett und freundlich, die Auskunft umfassend und hilfreich.

Jetzt noch die Lieferung abwarten.
Edit: Lieferung am 20. Januar, also 4 Tage (inkl. Wochenende) nach Bestellung.


----------



## Pippa (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

..........


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fisch Point über Ebay. Alles ok, fix und günstig.

http://www.haar-jig.de/index.php/de/ guter Shop, sehr freundlicher Kontakt, Köder machen einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auch bei mir - vor gut einer Woche meine Erstbestellung bei Angelplatz.de - nach Besuch der Seite und einem Telefonat war das gewünschte Objekt bestellt. Lieferzeit von ca. einer Woche wurde vorhergesagt, nach extakt 10 Tagen inkl. Wochenende war alles da. 
Sehr freundlich, kompetent und - ich würde sagen - zuverlässig! 

Was Angeltwelt Rose angeht - ich kenne den Laden seit "Urzeiten" (noch vor der Erweiterung am alten Standort). Seit dem immer extrem guter Service, gute Beratung und faire Preise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mache da auf dem Weg nach Bremen immer einen Zwischenstopp, insbesondere da der neue Standort 2 Minuten von der A1 Abfahrt Arsten liegt!


----------



## Nevisthebrave (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angelplatz auch bei mir immer top. und genau mein Sortiment


----------



## Pupser (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger -> Top!
Rolle kurz vor Weihnachten bestellt, selbst  bespult und einmal gefischt. Leider wohl einen defekt im Lager gehabt  (hat beim Kurbeln unter Druck geknackt).
Dienstags Rolle eingesendet mit dem Vermerk um kurzen Rückruf.
Der  Rückruf folgte nicht, dafür aber ein direkter Umtausch ohne weitere  Fragen! Und das innerhalb von 4 Tagen, Samstag war die neue Rolle bei  mir.
Super Service. Wenn hier mitgelesen wird, danke dafür!!!
|wavey:  #6  :m


----------



## Relgna (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz und Angelmarkt habe ich jetzt einiges gekauft und zufrieden.
Man muss beiden bloss klar sagen das auf längerzeit nicht lieferbare Artikel nicht die ganze Sendung aufhalten.
Angelplatz gibt Gutschein Codes die nicht befristet sind, bei Angelmarkt habe einen bekommen der wäre ein paar Tage gültig das ist Quatsch und fällt daher in Zukunft bei mir als Lieferand weg.


Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## tomsen83 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dicken Daumen hoch für Angelplatz. Hatte einige Fragen, die mir schnell beantwortet wurden. Bestellung ausgelöst und mit PP bezahlt. Dann das gleiche Produkt hier vor Ort deutlich günstiger gefunden (im Web war Angelplatz der mit Abstand günstigste) und daraufhin die Bestellung storniert. Die PP Rückzahlung erfolgte sofort!!! Ist ja nicht unbedingt üblich.


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Belles Angelshop. Schnell, gut verpackt, gern wieder (wenn ich nicht persönlich ran fahre).

Compass24. Ebenfalls gut, diesmal recht "lange" Lieferzeit von 6 Tagen.


----------



## Vanner (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz, Sonntag bestellt und heute geliefert. Kann man nicht drüber meckern, hat meine Empfehlung. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Januar 2015)

Ja wenn bei Angelplatz alles vorrätig ist sind die Super flott. Ich bestell dort aber nur noch selten da meistens nicht alles Lieferbar ist oder das Sortiment das nicht hat was ich brauche.
Ansonsten sind die was die Kommunikation angeht sehr gut. Wenn mal was länger braucht rufen die sofort an und teilen es einem mit.

Ich bestell seit einem Jahr ungefähr fast mein ganzes Karpfenzeugs hier: http://www.eurocarp.de
Ich kann die Jungs nur loben. Rufen an wenn was nicht da ist und überweißen wenn man möchte sofort das Geld zurück meistens nach nicht einmal ein paar stunden nach dem Telefonat. War aber bis jetzt selten der fall. Zudem kann man mit denen reden was den Preis angeht.
Preislich sind sie bei manchen sachen nicht immer die günstigsten aber der Service macht das wieder weg. Ich hab sofort jemand in der Leitung wenn ich mal ein Problem habe und Umtausch von Artikeln ist kein Problem. Reklamation oder Sonstiges alles Top. Wenn du morgens bestellst hast du die Versandmitteilung garantiert nachmittags im Postfach. Meistens am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag die Ware.


----------



## onky090 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

AM-Angelshop,wie immer Alles bestens.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Januar 2015)

Diese Woche wieder dort bestellt und siehe da, folgendes Problem wurde behoben:




Trollwut schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte ich auch Quetschhülsen mitbestellt. Von deren Verpackung war die Schweißung an der Seite aufgegangen und dieHülsen hatten sich komplett im Päckchen verteilt. Letztendlich hatten die sogar nen Ausweg aus dem Paket gefunden, sodass letztendlich nur rund 1/3 der 100 Hülsen bei mir ankamen. Aber bei nemPreis von 2,90 kack ichda nich rum, kann ja mal passiern




Die mitbestellten Quetschhülsen waren innerhalb der "Produktverpackung" nochmals innerhalb einer Frischhaltetüte verpackt. Sehr sehr löblich!
Kulli gabs auch gratis! 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/28/b68db2bfdf6cd2f07a281bf852880e21.jpg


----------



## Kotzi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.seatrout-city.com/

Schneller Versand und super Kontakt.
Besonders die Verpackung war richtig gut durchdacht und geordnet.
Nen Gratis Köder gabs auch oben drauf.


----------



## DeralteSack (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ein allseits bekannter Flop:

Die Handelgruppe die mit "A" anfängt und mit "i" aufhört hat doch recht seltsame Vorstellungen über Verkaufstrategien.

Hatte einen interessanten Artikel bei den reduzierten Waren gefunden.
Da ich nicht viel benötigte, kam ich auch nicht zu einem kostenfreien Versand.

Also waren da mal wieder Versandkosten von 5,95 Euro und dann zusätzlich noch Sperrgutzulage von 7,95 plus noch der Versuch das ganze teuer zu versichern für 0,95 Euro.

Zusammen demnach 14,85 Euro!!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wenn man dann mal sieht, für welche Versandkosten andere Händler ihre Waren versenden, wie den gleichen Artikel für nur ca. 6-8 Euro, trotz Sperrguts!!!

Das nenne ich unverschämte Abzocke beim Versand!!!|gr:

Jetzt die Krönung:

Auf Nachfragen im Laden, ob der Artikel auch im Geschäft bezogen werden kann, bekommt man dann mitgeteilt, dass man den Artikel anfordern könnte aber dann den regulären Listenpreis bezahlen müsse!|bigeyes|uhoh:#d

Mir fehlen die Worte, um dass beschreiben zu können, wie oder als was man so etwas beschreiben könnte. Finde auch im Duden dazu nichts.

Wie gut, dass es noch kleinere Händler gibt. Da mag es zwar mehr kosten, aber die können sich solche Dinger nicht erlauben und schätzen ihre Kunden noch.
Ich zahl lieber die 15 Euro an einen kleinen Händler und wenn ich noch 10 drauflegen muss, bekomme dafür aber nen entsprechenden Service.


----------



## vermesser (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

BAC Shop. Wie üblich super schnell (Nichtmal 24 Stunden Lieferzeit), günstig, freundlich, gut verpackt.

Immer wieder gern. Ein Spitzenladen.


----------



## FishingSeb (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zesox hat wohl Insolvenz angemeldet. 

http://www.angelpiloten.de/news/zesox-gmbh-meldet-insolvenz-an-687


----------



## shafty262 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hydh schrieb:


> Zesox hat wohl Insolvenz angemeldet.
> 
> http://www.angelpiloten.de/news/zesox-gmbh-meldet-insolvenz-an-687


Schade ich wollt da demnächst mal was ordern. Hat man immer viel gutes von gehört.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So was soll vorkommen.


----------



## shafty262 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> So was soll vorkommen.


Solls eigentlich nicht aber wirds trotzdem immer [emoji22]


----------



## Kaka (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/

Beste und ausführlichste Beratung, die ich bisher online erhalten habe. Dazu top schneller Versand und super Verpackung der Rute in einem Hartplastikrohr aus dem Baumarkt. Kostet zwar Sperrgut, aber ist dafür eine fast 100% sichere Verpackung. Immer wieder gern #6


----------



## Darket (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nachdem ich meine heiß geliebten Yozuri crystal minnows außerhalb des Mittelmeerurlaubes nur für SEHR viel Geld aus Europa hätte bestellen können, habe ich vor einiger Zeit bei tackledirect.com aus den USA bestellt. Also legal verzollt und so. War auch nicht billig mit Zoll und Versand (aber billiger als z.B. aus Italien), aber Lieferung unter einer Woche, Sachen, die man hier halt z.T. nicht kriegt und das z.T. relativ günstig, was natürlich durch aVersand und Zoll relativiert wird. Außerdem sehr guter und schneller Mailsupport. War sehr zufrieden.


----------



## silversurfer81 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mbfishing.de - sonntag bestellt und am dienstag hat der postbote geklingelt!
alles dabei zzgl einer kostenfreien zugabe. Ich werde definitiv wieder dort odern! 

Gruß

stefan


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine letzten Einkäufe hab ich bei Anglerfachmarkt, Raubfischjagd.de, aka. LoRiSo und der ANGEL-DOMÄNE gemacht. Alle drei verdienen Bestnoten! #6


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Schade ich wollt da demnächst mal was ordern. Hat man immer viel gutes von gehört.



Hmm, überrascht jetzt nicht so wirklich. Der Laden hatte wenig bis nix, was es nicht woanders gibt, war nicht überragend preiswert oder schnell...eins davon sollte er sein, um bestehen zu können. 
Von den großen hat beispielsweise Stollenwerk viel besondere Sachen, ist aber teurer. Angel-Domäne hat Schnapper und ist schnell, hat aber nicht viel besonderes. Gerlinger hat "alles", ist aber nicht der schnellste.

Was davon war Zesox?

Für die Leute, die da arbeiten, tut es mir leid. Um den Laden nu nicht so richtig.


----------



## captn-ahab (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/

Top!
Hat gefühlt versendet bevor ich bestellt habe


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

RST Fishing: Schnell, gut.

Boddenangler: Top.


----------



## D123J (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.friedfischen.de

Top Laden und top Beratung. Man merkt, dass Herr Bruners ein richtiger "Spezi" ist. Nicht im Onlineshop geführte Artikel seiner Marken werden auf Nachfrage mitbestellt.


----------



## Svenbo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ahoi Kapitän! Auch von mir ein großes Lob an bleigussformen-shop.de

Lieferung ging super schnell, war auf jeden Fall nicht das letzte mal. Du hast dir wsh auch Wobblerbau-zubehör bestellt oder?


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M

Klasse Ware und gut verpackte Lieferung!


----------



## Kotzi (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Pilkerversand.de

Am 21.1 habe ich 2 Blinkerboxen bestellt.
Habe dann am 7.2 nachgefragt wieso weder irgendwas verschickt wurde, noch wieso irgendeine Nachricht geschickt wurde das sich 
die Lieferung aus den Gründen XY verzögert.

Kein Service, kein Kontakt, Intransparent, verkauft wohl nicht lagernde Ware oder enthält mir selbige vor.

Bin wirklich pissig da ich die Boxen rechtzeitig für die Mefo-Trips nach der Prüfungszeit bestellt hatte.

Irgendwer ähnliche Erfahrungen? Oder Empfehlungen wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte?


----------



## Don-Machmut (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Irgendwer ähnliche Erfahrungen? Oder Empfehlungen wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte?




bei paypal melden und das geld zurückholen |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> bei paypal melden und das geld zurückholen |wavey:




Wo steht dass er per PayPal gezahlt hatte?


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich würd bei sowas immer telefonisch Nachfragen....Emailverkehr, wenn er denn existiert, is immer so eine mühselige Angelegenheit


----------



## Kotzi (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auf der Internetseite steht keine Telefonnummer.
Ich hatte das Geld per Vorkasse überwiesen, mit Paypal hätte ich sonst
schon mein Geld wieder.
Jedoch hatte ich bisher bei normalen Onlineshops noch nie Probleme mit Vorkasse... ich denke das wird mich davon heilen  bei mir unbekannten Shops zu bestellen, jedoch hilft mir das momentan leider nicht weiter.
Die Blinkerbox gabs es nur noch bei 2 Onlineshops, und bei Pilkerversand war sie billiger, und der andere Shop war mir genau so unbekannt.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Im Zweifel würde ich mit einer Strafanzeige drohen...das wirkt gern Wunder  . Und kostet dich nix.


----------



## jranseier (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Auf der Internetseite steht keine Telefonnummer.



www.gidf.de

Hier oder hier.

ranseier


----------



## geomujo (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie es aussieht ist es ein kleiner selbstständiger Händler.

Und wie es nunmal im Leben so ist, wenn man selbstständig ist und z.b. krank wird, liegt das Geschäft brach. Ein großer Shop kompensiert sowas, wenn hier jemand fehlt steht der Laden still. Das ist ein generelles Problem aller Selbstständigen.

Und das hätte man durchaus vor dem Kauf erkennen können.

Ich selbst habe mal etliche Wochen auf bestellte und bezahlte Ware bei nem anderen Händler warten müssen, da DAIWA nicht liefern konnte. Manchmal kommt das Zeug auch erst auch China.

Also ich würds nicht gleich mit der Anzeigen-Keule versuchen. Telefonnummern von Webseiten bekomt man unter www.denic.de


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

tackle-gallery über Ebay. Schnell, gut, günstig! Werde ich wieder rein gucken.


----------



## Kotzi (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wenn man krank ist, im Urlaub ist oder noch auf Lieferungen wartet dann teilt man das seinen Kunden und potentiellen Kunden entweder per E-Mail oder mit einer Nachricht auf seiner Shop Seite mit.
Klappt bei Tommi auch immer wieder hervorragend.

Wenn man angeschrieben wird reagiert man, wenn die Bestellung sich verzögert informiert man eben kurz die Käufer.
Das kann noch ein so kleines One-Man Unternehmen sein, das ist einfach keine Art mit Kunden um zu gehen. Ich werde jedenfals dort nicht mehr bestellen.

Heute ist übrigends das Paket bekommen, ohne eine Benachrichtigung das das Paket verschickt wurde, ohne ein mal auf meine E-Mails zu reagieren, nach ungefähr 3 Wochen.

Ich kenne das anderes von so ziemlich jedem Online-Shop in dem ich bisher bestellt hatte und werde einen Teufel tun dort jemals wieder IRGENDWAS zu bestellen. 

Egal was war, dann schreibt man eine kurze Nachricht und das Ding ist gegessen, dann kann man auch verständnis haben. 
So aber nicht.


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht...

...wenn das wirklich nur eine 1-Mann-Unternehmen ist und der dann vielleicht sogar im Krankenhaus liegt, wie soll er da evtl. von der Intensivstation ne Mail an seine Kunden schreiben???#d


Leute, urteilt doch nicht immer so früh, bevor ihr nicht die Wahrheit kennt!#h


----------



## shafty262 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht...
> 
> ...wenn das wirklich nur eine 1-Mann-Unternehmen ist und der dann vielleicht sogar im Krankenhaus liegt, wie soll er da evtl. von der Intensivstation ne Mail an seine Kunden schreiben???#d
> 
> ...


Genau so sehe ich das auch. Irgendwie muss man mal anfangen.


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tja Leute, tut mir ja leid, aber ich bin da klar auf Kotzis Seite. Wenn ich einen Online Shop habe, muss ich in einem solchen Fall irgendwie an meine Kunden kommunizieren, dass was ist. Dafür gibts Vertreterregelungen, Freunde, Verwandte oder sonstwas. 

Wenn ich drei Wochen lang jeden Tag auf Geld oder Ware warte, wäre ich auch pissig...und grade, wenn es um größere Summen geht, wäre ich recht fix dabei, zur Polizei zu gehen oder das Geld über Paypal zurückzuholen.


----------



## ayron (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wenn man krank ist, im Urlaub ist oder noch auf Lieferungen wartet dann teilt man das seinen Kunden und potentiellen Kunden entweder per E-Mail oder mit einer Nachricht auf seiner Shop Seite mit.
> Klappt bei Tommi auch immer wieder hervorragend.



Der Mann ist auch einfach unglaublich! Und er arbeitet auch noch Vollzeit soweit ich weiß.
Manchmal scheint der echt die Zeit neu erfunden zu haben^^


----------



## Kotzi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nachdem ich im Internet gestöbert habe, habe ich herausgefunden das das bei mir wohl kein Einzelfall war.
Und wenn der gute Mann wirklich im KH gelegen haben sollte, dann tut mir das furchtbar leid, aber da die Ware einfach ohne jegdliche Kommunikation angekommen ist gehe ich einfach mal davon aus das dies nicht der Fall ist.
Ich habe auch erstmal knapp 2 Wochen gewartet bevor ich überhaupt nachgefragt habe.


----------



## Kotzi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ayron

Und deswegen kaufen die Leute auch noch gerne bei Tommi.
Weil er sein Geschäft halt zuverlässig führt und die Kunden 
sich darauf verlassen können, dass fals es Komplikationen gibt,
sie eben Erfahren das sich die Lieferung wegen den Gründen XY verzögert.


----------



## geomujo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht was da konkret der Fall ist. Das mit Krankheit war nur eine Vermutung, die ich als Kunde zu entschuldigen weiß, besonders wenn es sich um ein Kleinstunternehmen handelt.

Der Vorteil solcher Händler ist dass sie sehr flexibel  auf Kundenwünsche eingehen können oder sich tw. stark spezialisiert haben. Aber man muss unter Umständen Abstriche machen.
Und wie gesagt wenn da mal was dazwischen kommt, liegt das Geschäft brach - und das hätte man als Kunde nunmal vorhersehen können.

Wer auf Ware dringend angewiesen ist sollte eher bei den etablierten großen Händlern mit elektronischer Bestandsauskunft bestellen oder einfach mal einen Angelladen aufsuchen.


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So ein Quatsch, spezialisiert oder sonstwas...es gibt genügend kleine Händler (Tommi ist das beste Beispiel, aber nicht das einzige), die es hin kriegen, dass der Kunde seine Ware zeitnah hat und wenn nicht kurzfristig eine Info schicken.

Wenn ich in VORKASSE gehe, sei es paypal oder Überweisung, dann erwarte ich auch, dass ich die Ware oder zumindest eine Info kriege. Der Händler hat schließlich auch das Geld.

Wenn Rechnungszahlung möglich ist, akzeptiere ich Verzögerungen, dann trage ich ja nicht das Risiko, dass ich ohne Geld mit leeren Händen da stehe.


----------



## Kotzi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"Und wie gesagt wenn da mal was dazwischen kommt, liegt das Geschäft brach - und das hätte man als Kunde nunmal vorhersehen können." 

Also brauche ich bei zukünftigen Bestellungen eine Glaskugel?
Sowas ist nicht vorhersehbar. Krankheiten oder Unfälle sind Extremereignisse und nicht die Regel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Tja Leute, tut mir ja leid, aber ich bin da klar auf Kotzis Seite. Wenn ich einen Online Shop habe, muss ich in einem solchen Fall irgendwie an meine Kunden kommunizieren, dass was ist. Dafür gibts Vertreterregelungen, Freunde, Verwandte oder sonstwas.


Genau. Selbst eine Rund-Email @alle Kunden wäre im Notfall noch besser als so ein *Abtreten* . :g
Emails und insbesondere automatisierte Emails kosten quasi nichts, scheint sich noch nicht überall herumgesprochen zu haben.
Wenn jemand ein Shop ohne Vertreterregelung und ohne Notfallplan betreibt, sollte dringend nachgebessert werden.
Oder wegen unprofessionellen Geschäftsgebaren hört jemand besser selber auf, oder wird über kurz oder lang aufhören.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



S.Brunken schrieb:


> camo-tackle kann ich ueberhaupt nicht empfehlen. Habe dort mal gekauft, aber die führen seit Jahren immer nur dieselben Produkte und für meine Begriffe überhaupt keine vernuenftige Auswahl. Und auch sehr teuer wie ich finde.


 
 Sorry da kann ich dich nicht verstehen, Camo ist meiner Meinung nach einer besten Gummi-Dealer in Deutschland...die Auswahl an Ködern, Farben und Größen ist riesig...zudem haben die ihre eigenen Farben (die man nirgends zu kaufen bekommt)...
 Ich finde den Shop klasse, normale Preise, super Lieferzeiten und IMMER n Gratisgeschenk :m


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.meerforellenblinker.de #6 top wie immer!

Angelgeräte Bode ebenso top #6 !

Beide Lieferzeit einen Tag, gestern bestellt, heute da!


----------



## onky090 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.hardbait-versand.de 
Schnelle Lieferung und ein kleines Geschenk lag auch noch bei.


----------



## vision81 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen

weiss irgendjemand was bei Jimfish los ist ???
vor zwei Wochen Sachen dort bestellt, bis heute keine Versandbestätigung oder Ware.
Telefonisch und per Email auch keiner Erreichbar.
Hab jetzt per paypal mein Geld zurück gefordert.
Kundenservice sieht anders aus


----------



## DeralteSack (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Stollenwerk wie gewohnt schnell und zuverlässig!#6

Perleberger-Agrar-Shop ebenfalls schnell und zuverlässig! Hab da schon öfters bestellt und war bisher immer zufrieden.#6


----------



## jawo2602 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger und Stollenwerk beide Top.
 Donnerstag bestellt und heute geliefert.#6


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vision81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> weiss irgendjemand was bei Jimfish los ist ???
> vor zwei Wochen Sachen dort bestellt, bis heute keine Versandbestätigung oder Ware.
> ...



ja, ich warte auch..........


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

...ein klares* Top *von mir für www.raubfischspezialist.com

Schneller Service, Top Qualität und sehr netter Kontakt.

Weiter so.#6


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel Domäne topp! Super schnell.

Nordfishing...naja, noch ok. Gut verpackt und fast schnell. Das Paket hat ne Extrarunde gedreht, weil die es nicht geschafft haben, die vollständige Adresse rauf zu schreiben. Der GLS Fahrer war leicht verwirrt..


----------



## Fr33 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Naja weil ein Laden jetzt nicht MEIN Wunschprodukt hat, muss er ja nicht schlecht sein. Für meinen Geschmack hat CAMO schon fast zuviel Auswahl.... igendwie kauf ich immer mehr als ich eig wollte.... naja ^^


----------



## Franky (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ... Für meinen Geschmack hat CAMO schon fast zuviel Auswahl.... igendwie kauf ich immer mehr als ich eig wollte.... naja ^^



Wohl wahr... Wohl wahr! |uhoh:


----------



## KxKx2 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeln- Karlsruhe, will den Namen jetzt nicht nennen#d

 3 Ruten bestellt, auch zu dem Preis, wie ausgepriesen+ Kostenvorschlag, und bestätigt! 1 Tag später eine Mail, Preise sind zu niedrig im Onlineshop augezeichnet, wollten dann pro Rute 50 Euro mehr nehmen#q
 Habe dankend abgelehnt, nie wieder!!!:r


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo und Germantackle sind die schnellsten und ich kaufe sehr gerne dort ein. Hatt mit Camo auch schon probleme wegen der Qualität der Gummis von Lunker City. Beim Umtausch waren die genauso fix und freundlich wie bei der Bestellung. TOP! 

Raubfischspezialist ist ebenfalls klasse. Der ruft sogar Sonntags an und Informiert über das Lieferdatum wen es sich verzögert. 

Angeldomäne ist für mich raus!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> 3 Ruten bestellt, auch zu dem Preis, wie ausgepriesen+ Kostenvorschlag, und bestätigt! 1 Tag später eine Mail, Preise sind zu niedrig im Onlineshop augezeichnet, wollten dann pro Rute 50 Euro mehr nehmen#q


Wenn du in einem Online-Shop etwas zu einem Preis bestellst und Glück hast, das die AGBs & Preisirrtum nicht extra dort behandelt werden, dann kannst du auf den Preis bestehen. In der Regel wird ein ordentlicher Online-Shop die Bestellung trotz eines Preisfehlers, in dem Falle der mangelnden Preispflege, bearbeiten und raus schicken. Den Fehler - der in diesem Falle verkraftbar ist - sollte der Shop schon auf ihre eigene Kappe nehmen. 

Würde ich denen in der Mail auch schildern und hoffen das man so Kulant ist und den Preis akzeptiert, der auch ausgezeichnet war. Denn man möchte ja schließlich einen treuen Kunden behalten.


----------



## KxKx2 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

 ich habe mittlerweile die Ruten in einem anderen Shop bestellt:m

 Habe keine Lust gehabt, mit dem anderen Händler zu diskutieren. Haben sie ebend einen Kunden weniger:vik:


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fishermans Partner: Sehr schnell, unter 24 Stunden...gut verpackt, gern wieder.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Stollenwerk funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## Relgna (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wenn ich in VORKASSE gehe, sei es paypal oder Überweisung, dann erwarte ich auch, dass ich die Ware oder zumindest eine Info kriege. Der Händler hat schließlich auch das Geld.
> 
> Wenn Rechnungszahlung möglich ist, akzeptiere ich Verzögerungen, dann trage ich ja nicht das Risiko, dass ich ohne Geld mit leeren Händen da stehe.




Wenn ich Vorkasse mache erwarte ich das die Ware die ich bestelle und als lieferbar ausgeschrieben ist auch zugestellt wird.

Wenn ich auf Rechnung bestellen kann (wie bei http://www.angelplatz.de ) ist es mir "egal" ob alles geliefert wird denn da zahle ich eben nur das was gekommen ist, bzw. wird nur das in Rechnung gestellt was geliefert wird.
Wie man dann weiter verfährt sieht man ja, ev. wartet man auf die Nachlieferung oder storniert das andere und besorgt es sich wo anders.
Sicherlich ist es für die Geschäfter auch ärgerlich, denn Nachlieferunge gehen normal zu Lasten des Verkäufers

Ich sehe es nicht ein das ich einem Händler nicht lieferbare Artikel bezahle, bzw. auch nicht das ich aber und aber mal nach haken muss was denn nun ist.
Ärgerlich ist wenn man etwas kauft zu dem man noch etwas anderes braucht und es wird nur das eine geschickt und somit fehlt was und ich habe auch noch etwas rumliegen das ich nicht gebrauchen kann, weiter verarbeiten wenn ich z.B. die Quetschhülsen nicht bekomme.......
Nun ja eigentlich bei so einem Großen Angebot kein Problem, die Läden dezimieren sich selbst, die guten werden es merken.

:m


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Matchangler-Shop Fiebig*

Klasse Shop mit sehr fairen Preisen.
Umfangreiche Auswahl an Produkten.

Sehe schnelle Lieferzeiten! Meine erste Bestellung war gestern und heute war es schon da!#6

Hermesversand für 4,90 immer Mittwochs, ansonsten 5,90

Verschiedene Zahlungsmöglichkeiten u.a. PayPal

Ich bin echt begeistert!#r


Zwar hatte der Laden schon mal hier im Board schlechte Kritiken bekommen, doch scheinbar hat sich etwas getan oder ich bin diesmal eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fiebig....  Daran kann ich mich erinnern. Sehr sehr verzwickt.... kaum telef. erreichbar ... angeblich sein Geschäftspartner Schuld... obwohl er auf der Webseite stand....


----------



## Raubwels (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,
ich bestelle immer im Askari Onlineshop auch wenn ich ein Fachmarkt in der Nähe habe.
Es gab noch nie Probleme und da ich immer auf Rechnung bestelle auch ohne Risiko.:m
 Ich hatte mal einen Umtausch der hat fast 2 Wochen gedauert, hatte ich aber auch schon mal im anderen Onlineshop und halte es für völlig ok

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Elfchen_19 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Trout-Fishing.de und germantackle.de - jeweils vergangenen Sonntag bestellt und am Dienstagvormittag war alles sehr gut verpackt schon bei mir zu Hause :m:m.
Darüber hinaus vorbildliche Kommunikation/Information per Mail :m:m. Gerne (immer) wieder!

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.gornipesca.it/ 

Freundlicher Kontakt dank Google Translate, schneller Versand noch am gleichen Tag über UPS, gut verpackt...aber passt mit den Versandkosten auf, der Shop rechnet nach Deutschland nicht korrekt.

Ansonsten tip top!


----------



## onky090 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.germantackle.de
schnelle Lieferung,Verpackung gut ,Ware entspricht der Beschreibung,Preise ok,
gerne wieder


----------



## vermesser (7. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

KL Angelsport schnell gut und günstig.

A&M ebenfalls wie immer top.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"Strassenangler"

http://www.strassenangler.de/

Sehr schnelle Lieferung. Gerne wieder. #6


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich "musste" mal was bei Askari bestellen.... eig. meide ich den Laden ja aus gutem Grund. Habe hier eine Matchrute zur Reperatur bei der mehr als 2 Ringe das Zeitliche gesegnet haben ...


Matchringe sind bei Rutenbaushops ja eher Exoten. Askari hat wenigstens ganze Sets für nen schmalen Taler. Also mal 2 sets bestellt.... seit Dienstag morgen ist der Status in Bearbeitung... 


Bis Weekend wird das nix mehr...


Kurios ist neuerdings, dass man eine versicherte Sendung (Paket) nochmals mit knapp 1€ Extra-Versichern kann....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kurios ist neuerdings, dass man eine versicherte Sendung (Paket) nochmals mit knapp 1€ Extra-Versichern kann....



Das haben die eigentlich schon immer.
Aber eigentlich absoluter Schwachfug.#d
Als gewerblicher Versender ist man immer dafür verantwortlich das die Ware nachweislich beim Kunden ankommt. 
Egal ob es eine Versicherung gibt oder nicht.


----------



## Andal (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Liegen zu http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-meeresangeln-467,0,0,0.html Erfahrungen vor, kann man es wagen, ist der Laden, abgesehen vom Sortiment, empfehlenswert?


----------



## eagle-ray (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe bei anglerzentrale24.de eine Rute, die mehr als 40 Euro kostet, zurückgeschickt und die Rücksendegebühr nicht erstattet bekommen. Ich dachte bisher die 40 Euro Regel für Rücksendungen gilt für alle Käufe im Internet. 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der Erstattung der Rücksendekosten ?


----------



## onky090 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Liegen zu http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-meeresangeln-467,0,0,0.html Erfahrungen vor, kann man es wagen, ist der Laden, abgesehen vom Sortiment, empfehlenswert?



Moin,Moin!
Habe dort schon mal bestellt und hatte keinen Grund zur Beanstandung.Versand war auch recht zügig.

Gruß Jürgen.


----------



## strignatz (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist seit Juni 2014 nicht mehr so. Bieten nur noch einige Händler Freiwillig an.


----------



## Berliner123 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Liegen zu http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-meeresangeln-467,0,0,0.html Erfahrungen vor, kann man es wagen, ist der Laden, abgesehen vom Sortiment, empfehlenswert?



Hab letzte Woche bei denen bestellt und es hat super geklappt.. Hat zwar 6 Tage gedauert, aber denke mal das lag eher dran, weil Ostern war... Hab am Dienstag bestellt und Donnerstag haben sie die Ware rausgeschickt..


----------



## Andal (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Besten Dank die Herren! #6

Die haben halt Meereszeug, das man bei uns vergeblich sucht.


----------



## randio (9. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Liegen zu http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-meeresangeln-467,0,0,0.html Erfahrungen vor, kann man es wagen, ist der Laden, abgesehen vom Sortiment, empfehlenswert?


 
Jau, schon oft bestellt und war immer alles bestens! #6

Ich denke mal www.lurenatic.de wurde schon genannt?!?
Gestern bestellt, heute angekommen!


----------



## Alexander73 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Shop hier: http://carp-pellets.de/ gemacht?
Ich würde da ganz gerne Boilies und noch ein paar andere Köder bestellen.

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Arrows (10. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey Alexander 

Ich kenn den Shop. Mein Kumpel holt sich da auch seine Köder. Beklagt hat er sich aufjedenfall noch nicht, und Fische fängt er damit auch wie ein Weltmeister. #6


----------



## [Zander] (10. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kennt ihr einen guten Allround Onlineshop mit Versand per DHL?
DHL ist mir sehr wichtig, da viele Angelshops per DPD/GLS versenden und ich mit diesen keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe (teilweise extremst langsam, Lieferung einfach auf die Terasse gestellt etc.)


Gruss


----------



## Schlebusch (11. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich bin ja seit Jahren eigentlich ein großer Camo-Tackle Fan und bezeichne mich auch schon seit Jahren als Stammkunde von Camo-Tackle.
Was ich aber mittlerweile ziemlich bemängel sind die Preise von Lunker City und Bass Assassin Ködern.
Kann mir einer erklären wieso die teilweise 1-2 Euro mehr für die Köder nehmen als fast alle anderen online Shop Händler?
Finde das extrem happig und das ist für mich ein Punkt wo ich sagen muss das ich dann einige Köder wie z.B. den Shaker demnächst definitiv woanders bestellen werde.
Ich hatte in letzter Zeit auch öfters Qualitätsmängel bei ein paar Sachen. Kann zwar jetzt ein blöder Zufall sein das es in den letzten Bestellungen öfters vorkam und bei den Bestellungen davor nicht, aber toll ist es trotzdem nicht.
Ich hoffe das passt hierhin...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> Was ich aber mittlerweile ziemlich bemängel sind die Preise von Lunker City und Bass Assassin Ködern.
> Kann mir einer erklären wieso die teilweise 1-2 Euro mehr für die Köder nehmen als fast alle anderen online Shop Händler?
> .



Ich kann Dich beruhigen :q.
Alle anderen Händler werden nachziehen (müssen).
Die Preise sind durch den schwachen Euro allgemein gestiegen.


----------



## Schlebusch (11. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok gut zu wissen ich danke dir für die Erklärung #6


----------



## [Zander] (15. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelgeräte Wilkerling - 2 Okuma Longbow bestellt - DPD hat gepennt, hat leider 6 Tage gedauert. 

Angelplatz - 1x D-Fender Karpfenschnur bestellt - innerhalb 1 Tag war es da (komischerweise auch DPD)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



			
				[Zander];4326861 schrieb:
			
		

> komischerweise auch DPD)



Normalerweise ist DPD recht zuverlässig. Aber auch da gibt es Pannen.
Was ich hier nur unheimlich schade finde, ist das Eure Meinungen (ganz allgemein, kein User speziell) meistens nur auf die Liefergeschwindigkeit reduziert wird. Der jeweile Shop wird doch wohl mehr zu bieten haben als schnelle (oder auch etwas langsamere) Lieferzeiten. Sonst hättet Ihr doch da nicht bestellt....|kopfkrat


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Liefergeschwindigkeit ist für mich erstmal sekundär, solange es sich da nicht um wochenlange und nicht kommunizierte Verzögerungen handelt.

Verlässlichkeit, Beratung per Telefon und ggf. problemlose Problemabwicklung sind mir da viel wichtiger.

Ebenso, dass im Shop als erhältlich angezeigte Ware auch geliefert werden kann und nicht die Hälfte von der Bestellung dann einfach mal fehlt usw.

Ich bin kein Kurz-vor-Knapp-Besteller und bevorrate mich wenn möglich immer eine gute Zeit vorab (klappt zuallermeist einwandfrei).

Daher sind mit ein paar eventuelle Tage hü oder hott völlig egal, solange der genannte Rest stimmt.

Hat natürlich alles seine Grenzen, aber brandeilig hab ichs da so gut wie nie. Wäre mir auch viel zu stressig.


----------



## MIG 29 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Angler-markt.de 4 Wobbler bestellt und bezahlt am 7.4.15 und nichts, bis ich heute selber angerufen habe. Mir wurde gesagt dass 1 Wobbler nicht lieferbar ist, darauf sagte ich "Na Super und per Mail mich zu benachrichtigen geht nicht oder was?. Die wollten mir eine Mail schicken um 17.00 mit DPD Nummer, bis jetzt nichts. 

Also so eine Kommunikation, zum Kot.... Nie wieder werde ich da bestellen.

Angler-markt.de --- #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Kurz-vor-Knapp-Besteller und bevorrate mich wenn möglich immer eine gute Zeit vorab (klappt zuallermeist einwandfrei).



Wenn man das ^ tut #6 , kann man auch so tun :m



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Liefergeschwindigkeit ist für mich erstmal sekundär, solange es sich da nicht um wochenlange und nicht kommunizierte Verzögerungen handelt.



Paar Tage ist garnichts, da braucht man auch kein Online-Banking, Paypull und all den anderen gefährlichen Mist. Was alleine schon Unsicherheit erzeugt und nerviger Nachverfolgung samt Kontoprüfung bedarf.

Bevorraten ist am besten, und nachbestellen bevor es dann mal zur Neige geht. Kann man in Ruhe neu recherchieren, kostet selbst mit Forum einige Tage. Hat man in Folge keinen Beschaffungsstress mehr. 

Vor allem kann man die guten Sachen, die jährlichen saisonalen Räumsonderangebote und Schnäppchen beliebig mitnehmen bzw. abwarten, gerade Kunstköder, Schnur, Haken, Wirbel usw. ; was man eh immer wieder braucht und gut jahrelang lagerfähig ist. 

So 40 oder 50 EURonen anstelle fast 200 TEURonen ist schon mal was.

Wenn man 50 Spinnrollen in Wartestellung hat, geiert man selbst den geilsten Neuteilchen auch nicht mehr hinterher, ist eher zum gähnen, banal und gut gegen Schulteraffen und Habenmüssen.


----------



## man1ac (18. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab auchmal was zu A&M zu berichten:

Am 08.04. eine Shimano Nasci bestellt, direkt der PP bezahlt. Da ich die Rute am Dienstag 14.04 brauchte habe ich mal am Freitag angerufen wie der Status ist.
Mir wurde gesagt die Rute hätte schon rausgehen müssen, Paket wurde vergessen abzuschicken. 
Ginge aber am Freitag defintiv raus.
Nachdem ich am Montag immer noch keine Trackingnummer hatte, nochmal angerufen. Diesmal war die Erklärung, dass die Sendungsnummer bei GLS verloren gegangen sei - die Ware unterwegs sei und noch am selben Tag ankommen sollte.

Ende der GEschichte:
Dienstag 17 Uhr Trackingnummer von GLS bekommen, Ware wurde um 16.40 Dienstag erst abgegeben. Rute Mittwoch da - damit terminlich für mich nichtmehr einsetzbar.

Damit dann zurück zum Absender.
Erste und letzte Bestellung bei dem Saftladen.


----------



## Cyrix72 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist DPD recht zuverlässig. Aber auch da gibt es Pannen.
> Was ich hier nur unheimlich schade finde, ist das Eure Meinungen (ganz allgemein, kein User speziell) meistens nur auf die Liefergeschwindigkeit reduziert wird. Der jeweile Shop wird doch wohl mehr zu bieten haben als schnelle (oder auch etwas langsamere) Lieferzeiten. Sonst hättet Ihr doch da nicht bestellt....|kopfkrat


Hallo Tommi, 

es ist die Kombination aus Auswahl, Preis und Lieferzeit, die mich bei einem speziellen Shop (u. a. auch bei dir) wiederholt bestellen lässt. 

Zum Thema DPD: DPD hat in den letzten Jahren gewaltig zugelegt, was die Transportzeiten anbelnagt. Wenn aber eine Bestellung an einem Freitag bearbeitet, und an diesem Tag auch eine Versandnummer vergeben und Status "Versendet" dem Kunden gemeldet wird, DPD die Ware aber erst am folgenden Montag übernimmt, dann erfolgt die Leiferung wahrscheinlich erst am Mittwoch. 
Für den Kunden sieht das dann nach langer Laufzeit beim Spediteur aus, weil die Abwicklung nicht ganz transparent ist.


----------



## Andal (20. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hab als LKW Fahrer solche Sammeltransporte ich weiß nicht wie oft durch die Nacht gegondelt. Vielleicht kann ich dir ja zu der gewünschten Transparenz beitragen.

Alles was der Versender am Freitag zur Abholung bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt anmeldet, wird auch am Freitag noch abgeholt, im Speditionslager bearbeitet und auf die Linien verteilt. Der Linienfahrer übernimmt dann so am frühen Abend, so gegen ca. 20.00 Uhr seine Wechselbrücken, oder seinen Aufleger und brettert los ins Ziel- und Verteilzentrum, wo er auch eine Zeit beachten muss. Die Strecken sind so geplant, dass man sie in höchstens 10 Stunden (9 Stunden Fahrtzeit plus gesetzlicher Ruhepause) erreichen kann. Da wären wir dann beim Samstag 05.00 Uhr. Die Waren gehen dann an einem Werktag auch sofort auf die Touren der Lieferfahrer. Aber eben nicht am Samstag, sondern eben erst am Montag.

Kommen dann noch von Sonntag 22.00 abgehend Expresslieferungen dazu, kann es sein, dass zu viele Sendungen auf einmal im Verteilzentrum auflaufen. Express wird aber extra verrechnet und geht daher vor. So kann es eben vorkommen, das normale Sendung zwar am Freitag Nachmittag dem Empfänger als zum Versand angemeldet und durch den Absender bearbeitet mitgeteilt werden, aber aus o.a. Gründen erst im Lauf des Dienstag ausgeliefert werden können. Bei sehr langen Distanzen kann man auch mit einem zusätzlichen Tag rechnen. Von Berchtesgaden nach Flensburg sind es eben ein paar Meilen und die müssen erst störungsfrei gefahren werden.

Das ist völlig normal und hat rein gar nichts mit bösem Willen, oder bestimmten Firmen zu tun. Fahrer Speditionen und Verteilzentren sind jedenfalls die Letzten, die Ware horten würden. Das wäre alles nur sinnlose Arbeit und Mehrkosten, die keiner bezahlt. Lass dann eines der transportierenden Fahrzeuge in einen satten Stau geraten, oder eine Panne haben, wirds sogar gleich mal Mittwoch. Kein Mensch will das, aber es passiert trotzdem und die Sendungsverfolgung kann dann gar nicht die Informationen bringen, die der Kunde haben will.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Angelcenter Kassel?
Dauert die Beantwortung von emails da standardmäßig länger?


----------



## DeralteSack (23. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe da mal was bestellt gehabt. War nach wenigen Tagen da und hatte keine Probleme.
Wie es mit dem persönlichen Kontakt demnach aussieht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Okay danke.
Vielleicht hatte schonmal jemand mail Kontakt.


----------



## yukonjack (23. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fischdeal, Deal bestellt, Lieferzeit(Brief) 3 Wochen. jeder berittene Bote wäre da schneller gewesen. Ware i.O.


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das schreiben die ja im Vorfeld, dass es so lange dauert/dauern kann.


----------



## GandRalf (23. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist halt wie eine Sammelbestellung.
Bis zu einem Zeitpunkt wird gesammelt und dann passend beim  Vertrieb bestellt. So macht man günstige Preise. (Keine Lagerhaltung und Vergünstigungen für Großmengen).


----------



## vermesser (24. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger wie üblich top. Nix zu meckern.


----------



## Trollwut (28. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist DPD recht zuverlässig. Aber auch da gibt es Pannen.
> Was ich hier nur unheimlich schade finde, ist das Eure Meinungen (ganz allgemein, kein User speziell) meistens nur auf die Liefergeschwindigkeit reduziert wird. Der jeweile Shop wird doch wohl mehr zu bieten haben als schnelle (oder auch etwas langsamere) Lieferzeiten. Sonst hättet Ihr doch da nicht bestellt....|kopfkrat



Ich versteh auch garnicht, warum da mitunter so massive Probleme auftreten.
Bei den meisten Shops, bei denen ich bestelle, is die Ware entweder schon am nächsten Tag da, zu 95% spätestens am übernächsten.
Der langsamste is immer Gerlinger mit rund 3 Tagen von Bestellung bis Warenerhalt. Wenn ich das aber mit anderen Angaben vergleiche, huiuiuiui.

Und übrigens bei jedem Versender, egal, ob GLS, Hermes, DP oder sonstwas


----------



## Darket (29. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe jüngst bei vidrax-fishing.com aus Bulgarien bestellt, weil ich die Rute, die ich haben wollte (von Jaxon) nirgendwo im deutschsprachigen Raum gefunden habe. Kann nicht meckern, preislich sehr gut, Versandkosten für drei Ruten (Kumpels wollten dann auch alle) und etwas Kleinkram bei 13€ und Lieferung mit DPD erfolgte wie zugesagt innerhalb von sieben Tagen. Kann ich weiterempfehlen. 

Zu Fischdeal: Habe ich auch schon bestellt und klar dauert das. Aber das sagen sie vorher auch ausdrücklich und erklären das. Insofern gibts da eigentlich nix zu meckern. Wenn man Sachen ganz zackig will, bestellt man halt da nicht.


----------



## vermesser (29. April 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ulli Dulli über ebay - Topp


----------



## Cyrix72 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Paar Tage ist garnichts, da braucht man auch kein Online-Banking, Paypull und all den anderen gefährlichen Mist. Was alleine schon Unsicherheit erzeugt und nerviger Nachverfolgung samt Kontoprüfung bedarf.



Zu diesen doch recht pauschalen Aussagen würde ich mich freuen, wenn du erläutern würdest, wie du zu der Bezeichnung "gefährlicher Mist" kommst. Unsicherheit ist ein persönliches Empfinden, die "nervige Nachverfolgung" erschließt sich mir gar nicht und regelmäßige Kontoprüfung ist selbstverständlich.

Ist dir jede Form von Onlinebanking vielleicht einfach unangenehm? Das wäre okay, sollte dann aber auch so ausgedrückt werden.


----------



## Cyrix72 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ohne Beanstandung:

meerforellenblinker.de nach Erstbestellung

und 

raubfischspezialist.com zum wiederholten Male.


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe vor kurzem bei LURENATIC ein paar Gummiköder bestellt.

Lieferung sehr schnell und die Ware war klasse. #6


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne wie üblich top.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wieder einmal bei Raubfischfreund.de bestellt. Wie immer schneller Versand top Baits zu top Preisen und wieder ein paar extra Baits zum testen.


----------



## Kotzi (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist das bei A&M normal das wenn man bestellt hat, keine Versandbestätigung und Sendungsnummer bekommt selbst wenn im Benutzerkonto die Bestellung als verschickt angezeigt wird?

/ Sendungsnummer gabs dann auf Telefonische anfrage.


----------



## Thairo (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Seit langem mal wieder bei Gerlinger bestellt... und irgendwie wird der Laden bei mir das Image des mittelmäßigen Shops nicht los.

Wieder hat die Ware Kratzer, was so nicht sein sollte. Ok es werden sicher beim Trolley noch einige hinzukommen, aber schön ist es trotzdem nicht Nagelneue Ware mit Kratzern zu bekommen.

Vielleicht erwarte ich auch einfach zuviel... oder bin zu pingelig bei einem Preis von 160€#c


----------



## Kotzi (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sieht sogar fast gebraucht aus,
würde ich mal anrufen und einen Rabatt erhandeln,
stört ja nicht im Praktischen gebrauch, jedoch
sieht das absolut nicht wie Neuware aus.

Ich hab jetzt mein Päkchen von A&M bekommen,
dafür das ich Donnerstag per Sofortüberweisung bestellt habe
mmn zu langsam, besonders da die Zahlweise Aufschlag gekostet hat
was ich bisher noch bei keinem anderen Shop hatte.

Außerdem wurden aus dem Paket auf einmal 2 Pakete, Doppellieferung.
Nach dem Anruf wurde nur ein : Kann doch nicht sein genuschelt, und mir versprochen das ich mir den Retoureladen aussuchen kann ( GLS ist ziemlich weit weg). Dann kam die Mail mit einem Retoureschein für GLS... wieder angerufen, wird nun abgeholt.

Irgendwie bestätigt bei mir der Eindruck das der Laden irgendwie unorganisiert ist, jetzt nichts herrausragend negatives aber auch nicht
was mich jetzt motiviert dort nocheinmal zu bestellen in der Zukunft wenn sie nicht was haben was ich nicht auch woanders kriege.


----------



## RayZero (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thairo schrieb:


> Seit langem mal wieder bei Gerlinger bestellt... und irgendwie wird der Laden bei mir das Image des mittelmäßigen Shops nicht los.
> 
> Wieder hat die Ware Kratzer, was so nicht sein sollte. Ok es werden sicher beim Trolley noch einige hinzukommen, aber schön ist es trotzdem nicht Nagelneue Ware mit Kratzern zu bekommen.
> 
> Vielleicht erwarte ich auch einfach zuviel... oder bin zu pingelig bei einem Preis von 160€#c



Nein, ich finde sowas geht einfach nicht. Egal ob es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist oder nicht. Der sieht aus wie schon mal benutzt... Würde das Teil tauschen lassen, auch wenn für dich ein gewisser Aufwand hinzukommt.

Habe aber bis dato mit Gerlinger keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Ruten waren alle 1A.


----------



## Thairo (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Status Update: Habe 10€ Guthaben auf mein Kundenkonto verbucht bekommen, ist mir mehr wert als der ganze Umstand mit dem Zurückschicken etc. pp. Wenn es mich so stark stören würde könnte ich es ja auch neu lackieren lassen, kostet sicher nicht die Welt.

Vor allem mit meinem Erfahrungen bei Gerlinger, statt ein Austausch würde der Trolley dann erstmal zurück an den Hersteller usw. usf. und dann müsste ich mindestens 2 Monate oder länger warten... hatten wir ja alles schon mit einer nagelneuen Rute.


----------



## vermesser (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, ich auch mal wieder:

angelspezi02999 über ebay: sehr schnell, gut und günstig. Günstigstes Angebot im Netz, Sonntag nachmittag bestellt, heute morgen da! Supi.

RST Angelgeräte: schnell und gut verpackt, sehr gute Kommunikation und Rückmeldung auf Fragen.

A&M: Diesmal so lala, zum ersten Male allerdings bei vielen Bestellungen. Bestellt, ewig nix gehört, angerufen und es geht keiner ran, Mail keine Antwort, Fall über Paypal eröffnet, dann kam ein Rückruf mit einem Storno der Bestellung und sehr schneller Rückzahlung, da die wohl ein neues Warenwirtschaftssystem haben und die bestellten Artikel gar nicht lieferbar sind. Sei´s drum, kann passieren.http://www.ebay.de/usr/angelspezi02999


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe vor zwei Wochen bei AM Angelsport eine Mitchell Mag Pro bestellt.
Geld wurde dann von mir auch direkt online überwiesen.
Einen Tag später ist mir jedoch aufgefallen das ich nicht das neuste Modell aus der Serie bestellt habe sondern einen Vorgänger. Somit ein Fehler von mir und direkt dort angerufen.
Die Person die dort ans Telefon geht hört sich immer sehr gelangweilt und desinteressiert an aber nagut was soll´s.
Mir wurde dann mitgeteilt das ich eine Email schreiben soll in der dann steht welches Modell ich genau haben wollte. Dies habe ich dann auch getan mit der bitte mir eine Antwort zu schicken in der drinne steht wie viel dann noch insgesamt dazu zu zahlen ist da ja das Vorgängermodell billiger ist. Desweiteren habe ich darum gebeten den Versand um eine Woche zu verschieben da ich mich für eine Woche im Urlaub befinde.
Nach einer Woche kam keine Antwort auf diese Email sodass ich aus dem Urlaub heraus dort angerufen habe um mich darüber zu informieren was denn nun Sache ist schließlich haben die ja einen höheren Betrag von mir überwiesen bekommen und ich hatte wie von AM Angelsport gewünscht eine Email geschrieben.
Am Telefon wurde mir dann von dem gleichen Herren mit dem ich eine Woche vorher telefoniert habe mitgeteilt das die neue Rute heute zum gleichen Preis wie das Vorgängermodell verschickt wurde. Ok, eine Menge Geld gespart, top Service! Aber wozu schreibt man eine Email wenn man a) erstmal garkeine Antwort erhält, b) es keine Versandbestätigung per Email gibt und c) warum verschickt man einfach früher die Rute wenn klar und deutlich mitgeteilt wurde das niemand da ist der das Paket annehmen kann da ich im Urlaub bin und deshalb das Paket eine Woche später verschickt werden soll?!
Naja heute aus dem Urlaub wieder gekommen und direkt im Briefkasten geguckt. Dort lag der Zettel von GLS (auch das noch...) und auf diesem Stand, dass das Paket in einem Shop abgegeben wurde.
Zum Glück hat dieser Shop bis Abends 22 Uhr offen, auch am Wochenende, allerdings durfte ich mich jetzt nur weil AM Angelsport das Paket einfach früher versendet hat auf dem Weg zu diesem Shop machen wodurch ich fast 2 (!!!) Stunden unterwegs bin.
Als ich eben zu Hause angekommen bin habe ich natürlich direkt das Paket geöffnet und musste nun auch noch feststellen das mir die falsche Rute geschickt wurde #q#q#q
Jetzt heißt es für mich das ich am Montag jemanden bei denen erreicht bekomme und habe jetzt noch den ganzen Stress wegen dem Umtauschen.
Ich meine Fehler können passieren, aber die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden ist irgendwie für den Hintern.
Zwei weitere Angelläden haben es geschafft auf meine bitte einzugehen die Ware eine Woche später zu verschicken wegen meinem Urlaub nur AM Angelsport macht einfach etwas ohne Rücksprache mit dem Kunden zu halten und dann kommt auch noch ein falscher Artikel an.
Bin mal gespannt wie es nun weiter geht... Halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So ähnlich nette Erfahrungen hatte ich auch mit AM.
Habe im Shop eine Rute gefunden, die mir gefallen hat und günstig war. Bestellt.
Nach einigen Tagen wurde diese storniert. Ich schaue in den Shop... noch verfügbar. Der Preis war wohl falsch und das Geld geht zurück. Habe dann geschrieben, das ich mir gewünscht hätte das man mich kontaktiert, schließlich hätte ich doch auf ein alternativ Produkt umswitchen können oder man den Rest vom Preisirrtum bezahlen könnte.

Darauf gab es eine patzige Antwort, das jeder Mensch mit Verstand erkennen müsste, dass der Preis nicht passt und man mir eigentlich was als wiedergutmachung geschickt hätte. Als kenne jeder Kunde alle Preise jeder Rute ... und das angeblich zugesandte gab es auch nie. Das hatte mich schon sehr enttäuscht, mache der Laden zuerst einen guten Eindruck und hat doch tolle Preise. Bringt nur nichts, wenn man sich nicht verlassen kann und bei Kontakt auch unfreundlich wird.

Drücke dir die Daumen das es aber bei dir noch klappt


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren ein paar mal dort was bestellt was immer top war. Auch der Kundenkontakt.
Aber anscheinend hat sich ja da in den letzten Jahren deutlich was geändert man hört und liest immer mehr von negativen Sachen die in Verbindung mit AM Angelsport stehen.
Meistens sind es auch immer die gleichen negativen Dinge.
Verstehe nicht wieso sich das so in die falsche Richtung bei denen geht oder mittlerweile sogar gegangen ist.
Nur so verliert man Kunden und potenzielle Neukunden. 
Aber wenn man auf Emails keine Antworten erhält und man am Telefon so komisch zu einem ist weiß man ja auch garnicht wie man denen mal mitteilen kann und soll das die über Gewisse dinge sich mal Gedanken machen sollten.

Edit: ich habe mir mal so einige Bewertungen über AM Angelsport auf deren eigener Facebook Seite durchgelesen. Wahnsinn wie viele und was für negative Bewertungen die bekommen. Wie oben von mir bereits schon geschrieben berichten fast alle von dem gleichen Problemen. Bei sowas frage ich mich wie so ein Laden existieren kann. Gibt ja genug Leute die sich außerhalb von Facebook noch über dem Laden beschweren.


----------



## winne77 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bei AM Angelsport über Amazon was bestellt.

Am Ende gabs das Geld  von Amazon zurück welches Amazon von AM Angelsport zurück forderte, nie wieder.


----------



## weberei (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hmm... Liest sich alles nicht so gut. Habe vor da. 3 Jahren dort (A&M) eine Rute bestellt und war vollkommen zufrieden. Heute habe ich dort meine erste Bestellung seit dem damaligen Kauf aufgegeben. Hoffentlich mache ich eine bessere Erfahrung als ihr zuletzt.


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück!


----------



## weberei (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke  hab zum Glück mit Paypal gezahlt, das sollte zur Not helfen.


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Problemen wird dies mit Sicherheit sehr helfen!

Hat einer bisher Erfahrungen sammeln können wie gut und wie schnell der Umtausch bei AM Angelsport klappt?
Habe kein Bock jetzt noch ein wochenlanges Theater mit denen zu haben.


----------



## Kaka (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> Bei Problemen wird dies mit Sicherheit sehr helfen!
> 
> Hat einer bisher Erfahrungen sammeln können wie gut und wie schnell der Umtausch bei AM Angelsport klappt?
> Habe kein Bock jetzt noch ein wochenlanges Theater mit denen zu haben.



Stell dich auf Theater ein. Zumindest gehts einem Bekannten grad so. Der ist hier auch im Board. Vielleicht schreibt er ja auch noch was.

Ich hatte bisher nur kleinere Probleme mit AM. Falsche Rute geliefert bekommen. Das ging dann aber recht reibungslos. Ist aber schon länger her. Aktuell hört und liest man ja öfter über Probleme mit AM.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal wieder beim Welsshop.de bestellt.
Hatte was vergessen, ne Mail geschickt und war dann alles wie immer schnell da und einwandfrei


----------



## man1ac (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kaka schrieb:


> Stell dich auf Theater ein. Zumindest gehts einem Bekannten grad so. Der ist hier auch im Board. Vielleicht schreibt er ja auch noch was.
> 
> Ich hatte bisher nur kleinere Probleme mit AM. Falsche Rute geliefert bekommen. Das ging dann aber recht reibungslos. Ist aber schon länger her. Aktuell hört und liest man ja öfter über Probleme mit AM.



Schlebusch hatte mich schon gefunden.
Vielleicht auch noch für einige ganz hilfreiche Info.

_Da man hier willkürlich Anschuldigungen von idiotischen Forentrolls ertragen muss, Einleitung entfernt_.

Rute von A&M und Rolle von Stollenwerk reklamiert. Versand trägt man ja als Kunde sowieso, also am selben Tag (Montags) 2 DHL Scheine gedruckt und Pakete abgegeben.
Laut Tracking sind beide Pakete am Dienstag bei A&M bzw. Stollenwerk eingetroffen.
Mittwoch morgen dann die erste Paypal Mail, Stollenwerk hat den Betrag problemlos erstattet! #6#6
Von A&M nix bisher. 
Am Freitag (4 Tage nach Rücksendung) mal angerufen: "Öhm Rücksendung? Ne hier is nix" Mir wurde aber gesagt, die findet sich und ich bekomm zeitnah das Geld!
Montag (7Tage nach Rücksendung) angerufen: "Ja, Rute gefunden, Geld kommt diese Woche"
Montag darauf (14 Tage (wir haben mittlerweile Mitte/Ende April)): Unser IT System "bla bla bla willkürliche Ausrede"))

Daraufhin hab ich das ganze auch etwas aus den Augen verloren, wir springen also zu weiteren 14 Tagen (Mitte Mai!!):

A&M angerufen und gefragt wie es denn nun aussieht: "Ja mega viel Stress, bla bla bla "schwachsinnige Ausrede" - ALSO BITTE STRESS ALS AUSREDE WARUM MAN SCHON 4/5 WOCHEN IM RÜCKZAHLUNGSVERZUG IST?!!?!?! |krach:
DAnn war es mir zu bunt und ich habe schriftlich angekündigt, dass ich bis ende Mai mein Geld haben will, sonst wird Paypal (und evtl mehr) eingeschaltet.
Der Mai verstrich ohne weitere Kontaktaufnahme seitens A&M. Habe dann am 01.06 geschrieben, dass ich am 03.06. das Spiel final beende. Daraufhin auch keine Antowrt.

Wir sind also mittlerweile gut 7 Wochen nach erhaltener Rücksendung der Ware. 
Am 03.05 (06:00 Uhr) Paypal informiert und um Käuferschutz gebeten mit der Begründung das jegliche Kommunikation sinnlos ist, man nuir schwachsinnige Ausreden bekommt und ich mein Geld will.
Um 09:00 bekomme ich eine Mail von A&M: "Ihre Rücksendung ist bei uns eingegangen und wir umgehend bearbeitet"  WIE BITTE? #q
Um 09:15 bekomme ich eine Mail: [FONT=&quot]"[..]wir wollten es vor 15 min erledigen nun ist das geld aber  eingefroren durch Ihre Meldung an Paypal. Paypal wird Ihnen das Geld  erstatten.[...]"

Daraufhin habe ich nichtmehr geantwortet, da ist mir meine Zeit echt zu schade für.
Ende vom Lied: Gut 8 Wochen nach erhaltener Rücksendung an den Verkäufer erstattet mir der Zahlungsdienst mein Geld.

SO sieht Kundenservice aus! :r

Bei dem "XXXXXX-Laden" bestell ich nichtmal mehr wenn es der letzte verbleibende Shop im gesamtem Scheiss Internet ist! #q#q


Aber ein ausdrückliches Lob an Stollenwerk! M[FONT=&quot]e[/FONT]ga schneller Versand, telefo[FONT=&quot]n[/FONT]isch wird einem sofort geholfen und sowohl Versand als auch E[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT]stattung sind "fast wie bei Amazon!" #6
[/FONT]


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Leider dann im Urlaub festgestellt, dass die Tatula mit 200er Größe doch  arg heftig ausfällt und die Rute mit -70g für alles unter 15g nicht  brauchbar wirft.





> Also direkt nach dem Urlaub (Anfang April!) reklamiert.


Cool, sich für den Urlaub Gerät beschaffen, dieses benutzen und anschließend auf Rückabwicklung setzen.
So dreist muss man erst mal sein!

Wenn du festgestellt hast, dass es die Rute unter 15gr. nicht tut(was aber eigentlich mit der WG Angabe völlig normal ist!), wirst du sie wohl auch gefischt haben, um dieses fest zu stellen! 
Aber davon ab, jeder mit ein bischen "Plan", hätte dies auch schon vorher wissen müssen.
Also quasi Leihgebühr für einen Urlaub Geräte "ausleihen", die Portokosten fürs zurücksenden an den Verkäufer-Trottel!

Was mich dabei am meisten ärgert, ist das der nächste Kunde wahrscheinlich deine Gebrauchtrute zugesendet bekommt und dieser Kunde könnte ich selbst sein!

Jürgen


----------



## thomas1602 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Cool, sich für den Urlaub Gerät beschaffen, dieses benutzen und anschließend auf Rückabwicklung setzen.
> So dreist muss man erst mal sein!
> 
> Wenn du festgestellt hast, dass es die Rute unter 15gr. nicht tut(was aber eigentlich mit der WG Angabe normal ist!), wirst du sie wohl auch gefischt haben, um dieses fest zu stellen!
> ...


Fiel mir  auch als erstes beim Beitrag lesen ein


----------



## man1ac (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Cool, sich für den Urlaub Gerät beschaffen, dieses benutzen und anschließend auf Rückabwicklung setzen.
> So dreist muss man erst mal sein!
> 
> Wenn du festgestellt hast, dass es die Rute unter 15gr. nicht tut(was aber eigentlich mit der WG Angabe völlig normal ist!), wirst du sie wohl auch gefischt haben, um dieses fest zu stellen!
> ...



Ich denke mal du solltest dich aus sowas gefälligst raushalten und hier nicht mutmaßen und sowas vom Stapel lassen. Ich hatte vor das Gerät zu benutzen und ich hab es lediglich "mitgenommen" bzw. mit einem Postpaket in unser Ferienhaus geschickt. Dort gab es trockenes Probewedeln (15g Birnenblei mit Mono an die Spitze gehangen) mehr nicht.
Aber mutmaßen, rumstänkern und erstmal jemanden Anschuldigen ist ja sowieso eher deine Spezialität...


Als Belehrung für Trolle:
Gemäß Fernabsatzgesetz darf der Kunde innerhalb von 14 Tagen die Ware in dem Umfang testen, in dem es auch im Laden möglich gewesen wäre. Das habe ich gemacht. Ob und wie ich das mache ist wohl meine Sache. Und wenn ich das Dingen in 14 Tagen 7mal mit Express nach Australien und zurück schicke!


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hmm, da ich ja "der Auslöser" der Diskussion um A&M war...ich hatte bisher keinen Ärger und war immer sehr zufrieden. Bis auf dieses eine Mal.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Du musst schon zugeben, dass sich so wie du das beschreibst, die Vermutung aufdrängt.
Ich bin wie gesehen, auch nicht der einzige, der diese Annahme hat!

Du weißt wohl auch selbst, welche Auswirkungungen, ein eventuell an den Blank geklopftes Blei (oder Köder) haben kann?
Diese zumeist unsichtbaren Beschädigungen, hat dann der nächste Kunde zu rechtfertigen, zu reklamieren!
Ein Grund warum ich z.B. keine Ausstellungs-Ruten kaufe, aber genau so wenig die abgelegte Rute von einem "Tester" haben möchte.

Jürgen


----------



## Schlebusch (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> Habe vor zwei Wochen bei AM Angelsport eine Mitchell Mag Pro bestellt.
> Geld wurde dann von mir auch direkt online überwiesen.
> Einen Tag später ist mir jedoch aufgefallen das ich nicht das neuste Modell aus der Serie bestellt habe sondern einen Vorgänger. Somit ein Fehler von mir und direkt dort angerufen.
> Die Person die dort ans Telefon geht hört sich immer sehr gelangweilt und desinteressiert an aber nagut was soll´s.
> ...


So gestern angerufen und denen den Fehler mitgeteilt. Entschuldigt hat man sich zwar nicht aber ok ist vielleicht heut zu Tage auch so.
 Mir wurde mitgeteilt das ich per Email einen Retourenschein erhalten soll den ich dann auch Mittags bekommen habe. Also das funktioniert schon mal. Ich hoffe dann nur, dass die Abwicklung bei denen im Laden zügig verläuft damit ich dann endlich meine richtige Rute habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein Grund warum ich z.B. keine Ausstellungs-Ruten kaufe, aber genau so wenig die abgelegte Rute von einem "Tester" haben möchte.


Inszwischen mußt du aber bei Neuware ab Werk (ohne Vortester) auch davon ausgehen, dass da schlechte oder umgefallene Blanks verbaut wurden, gibt kein Endtest oder Testprotokoll bei Billigware. 
Insofern ist der Vorbesitz und gewisse Bewährung bei einem (soliden!) Vortester schon sowas wie ein Qualitätsmerkmal! :m

Bei Ruten finde ich das Sperrgutproblem und die Verfahren der Transportdienste (DPD/Illox,GLS) das blödeste an der Rücksendung. Behält man eher doch eine Rute, die man eigentlich wieder retournieren könnte. 

Am besten bzw. die freieste Test-/Rücksendeentscheidung finde ich immer noch mit DHL-Paket (Poststelle ist fast überall) und fertige Retourenmarke per Mail. (wie z.B. beim Gerlinger)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> Einen Tag später ist mir jedoch aufgefallen das ich nicht das neuste Modell aus der Serie bestellt habe sondern einen Vorgänger. Somit ein Fehler von mir und direkt dort angerufen.


Bei der Serie machst du eher den Fehler, dass das neue Modell schlechter gearbeitet und gebaut ist. 
Die (aktuelle) Mag Pro Extreme ist mit die mieseste Aufbauqualität überhaupt (für die gelisteteten Preise "Extreme" schlecht), der Vorgänger Mag Pro EVO/EVX war noch besser. 

Meine Mag Pro Extreme (Online-Shop Loriso) ist auch das verseuchteste Giftstück überhaupt, besonders das Neoprenfutteral zeichnet sich übel aus. Die Rute muss komplett geschält werden, das Futteral kommt weg.


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2015)

Meine Bestellung von Samstag bei A&M wurde gestern verschickt und kam heute an -trotz Versand mit GLS (habe schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen in Sachen Versanddauer). Das ist schon mal super.

Artikel wie ich sie bestellt habe, alles super. Wobei das bei 2 Paketen Savagear Soft 4play auch nicht sehr schwer ist  Der Preis war der beste, den ich online finden konnte (der Aufkleber zeigt einen falschen Preis, war in Wirklichkeit günstiger). Insofern bin ich vollends zufrieden mit A&M.
Ärgerlich ist nur, dass man trotz kleiner Bestellung die Versandpauschale (etwa 5€) zahlen muss. Aber das weiß man ja vorher.

Ich werde also gerne wieder dort bestellen, wenn ich keine anspruchsvolle Bestellung habe. Auf Reklamation habe ich nach euren Erfahrungen keine Lust.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



weberei schrieb:


> Ärgerlich ist nur, dass man trotz kleiner Bestellung die Versandpauschale (etwa 5€) zahlen muss. Aber das weiß man ja vorher.
> Anhang anzeigen 234202



Ähm, wer versendet denn kostenlos?


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei eBay gibt es Läden, die gratis versenden oder kleinere Bestellungen per Luftpolsterumschlag (Maxibrief, natürlich dann unversichert) für 2-3€. Aber wie gesagt: man weiß es ja vorher und darum passt es schon und sollte kein negativ Argument sein


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ähm, wer versendet denn kostenlos?


Ich glaube es geht eher um die Versandkosten*pauschale*, wonach alles mit einem gewissen Wert berechnet wird. 
Bei kleineren Bestellungen, wo günstiger versendet werden könnte, hätte der Kunde das nachsehen und der Shop zusätzlichen Gewinn.

In der heutigen Zeit kann eigentlich jedes Shop-System dies ohne Probleme berechnen. Und da der Shop schon qualitativ hochwertig und sauber gepflegt ist, vermute ich auch das die Gewichte mit eingepflegt wurden, wonach der Shop genauere Versandkosten exakt berechnen könnte.


----------



## racoon (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die Versandkosten*pauschale* beinhaltet ja nicht nur das Porto, dabei ist auch die Verpackung, Personalkosten und - was vermutlich den größten Teil ausmacht- die Kosten für Rücksendungen. Die fließen in die Kalkulation der Versandkostenpauschale ebenso mit ein.


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Nordlichtaner: Exakt das meinte ich! Danke! Man kann dem Kunden ja die Auswahl geben: versichert mit zB GLS oder unversichert aber günstiger per Post.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



weberei schrieb:


> ... oder unversichert aber günstiger per Post.


Ähm ja, glaubst garnicht wie viele Postsendungen dann plötzlich nicht mehr ankommen. Das tut sich kaum ein Händler freiwillig an.


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Puhh ich wollte eigentlich gar nicht so ein großes Fass damit aufmachen...

@Keine_Ahnung:
Ich kaufe häufiger bei Ebay und co. und bis auf ein einziges mal kam immer alles bei mir an. Wobei der Verkäufer in diesem einen Fall die unversichert versendete Bestellung (keine 5€ Warenwert) anstandslos nochmal schickte.

Um zur A&M Bestellung zu kommen: Der Versand hat etwa 25% des bezahlten Betrags ausgemacht. Bei in meinem Fall 13€ Warenwert (+4,50€ Versand) hätte ich auch das Risiko des unversicherten Versands akzeptiert. 
Um einen Schlussstrich unter die Diskussion zu ziehen: ich habe dennoch dort bestellt, weil es einfach im Gesamtpaket immer noch (deutlich) günstiger war, als bei anderen Läden. Ich wusste, dass ich die Versandpauschale zu zahlen habe, habe es für ärgerlich empfunden aber akzeptiert und deswegen dort bestellt - ich hatte ja die freie Wahl und hätte auch wo anders kaufen können...

Das soll keine Kritik an A&M sein, da es bei den meisten Online-Shops so üblich ist. Wenn man wie in meinem Fall Kleinigkeiten bestellen muss, die es im Laden um die Ecke eben nicht gibt, muss man das halt so akzeptieren.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M... am Dienstag Nachmittag bestellt und grad eben wurde angeliefert. Fast schon Call-your-Tackle im Pizza-Stil.


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Exnershop - tippitopp! Material passt, Preise passen und der Versand ist auch schnell. Gottseidank reagiert man auch auf Kundeninfos und passt Lieferoptionen an, so dass man DPD ausweichen kann...


----------



## Rotauge (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



racoon schrieb:


> Die Versandkosten*pauschale* beinhaltet ja nicht nur das Porto, dabei ist auch die Verpackung, Personalkosten und - was vermutlich den größten Teil ausmacht- die Kosten für Rücksendungen. Die fließen in die Kalkulation der Versandkostenpauschale ebenso mit ein.



Ne, ne, so einfach ist das nicht. Bei DHL bezahl ich online 4,99 €, bei DPD 4,12 € netto. Die Versandkostenpauschale beträgt 4,90 €. Da muss auch noch die Umsatzsteuer abgeführt werden. In der Regel zahlen wir drauf. Um einigermaßen klar zu kommen, müsste ich 6, 90 € Versand nehmen. Und dann kauft man lieber woanders.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wo ihr hier gerade soviel von A&M schreibt:
Was ist bei denen los, die waren doch mal einer der günstigen?
z.B. hierbei mir aufgefallen

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-biomaster-spin-9-1-h/
Preis: 200,99 €

http://boddenangler.de/Shimano-Biomaster-Spin-91H
Shimano Biomaster Spin 9'1"H 9'1"H 
Preis: 159,00 €


----------



## weberei (14. Juni 2015)

@ Rotauge: Danke für die Erklärung aus der anderen Sichtweise.

@Nordlichtangler: in meinem Fall waren sie günstiger als die Konkurrenz. Den Soft 4play (speziell in der gewünschten Farbe) habe ich nirgendwo günstiger als die 6,49€ bei A&M gefunden.


----------



## Schlebusch (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> So gestern angerufen und denen den Fehler mitgeteilt. Entschuldigt hat man sich zwar nicht aber ok ist vielleicht heut zu Tage auch so.
> Mir wurde mitgeteilt das ich per Email einen Retourenschein erhalten soll den ich dann auch Mittags bekommen habe. Also das funktioniert schon mal. Ich hoffe dann nur, dass die Abwicklung bei denen im Laden zügig verläuft damit ich dann endlich meine richtige Rute habe.


So es gibt einen neuen Stand und dieser ist langsam unfassbar #q#q#q
Letzte Woche Donnerstag hat AM Angelsport meine zurück geschickte Rute erhalten (habe ich über die Sendungsnummer im Internet gesehen).
Bis gestern Abend habe ich allerdings von AM Angelsport weder einen Anruf noch eine Email erhalten wo mir der aktuelle Stand mal mitgeteilt wird.
Ich also gestern Abend da mal angerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt das meine eigentliche Rute die ich erhalten sollte erst mal bestellt werden musste. 

Ich dachte mir in dem Moment erst mal: Ähm hallo?! Was wurde denn Wochen vorher gemacht? Hat man versucht mich zu verarschen weil man nur die andere Rute da hatte  (vielleicht fällt es dem Kunden ja nicht auf) und die von mir gewünschte nicht bestellen wollte oder konnte?!

Angeblich wurde die von mir bestellte Rute an dem Tag bestellt als ich mitgeteilt habe das mir die falsche Rute geschickt wurde.
Im Internet steht in deren Shop das die Rute innerhalb von 4-7 Tagen Lieferbar ist. Gestern war es der 7 Tag.
Ich dem Typen von AM Angelsport erst mal eine klare Ansage gemacht das die bald 4 Wochen schon mein Geld haben und es immer noch nicht gebacken bekommen. Hinzu kommt das man dem Kunden mal über den aktuellen Stand informieren sollte da man ja schließlich auf seine bereits bezahlte Ware wartet. Hätte ich ja nicht von mir aus angerufen hätte ich garnicht erfahren das die Rute erst mal bestellt werden musste.
So dann hat der Herr meine Handynummer und Adresse von mir haben wollen (ähm habt ihr ja nicht im System und in der Bestellung stehen?! |kopfkrat#q). Er wollte den Versand anrufen um nachzufragen wie lange das dauert mit der Rute und sich dann nochmal bei mir melden.
Auf meine Nachfrage ob das noch am gleichen Tag geschieht habe ich nur ein "mal schauen" zurück bekommen :e

Sagt man sowas zu einem Kunden? Also das Verhalten gegenüber dem Kunden ist sowas von zum kotzen!! #q:e

Ich dann eine Stunde gewartet und es tat sich nichts. Dann habe ich nochmal angerufen um nachzufragen ob er jemanden erreicht hat. Er war anscheint sichtlich überrascht das ich nochmal angerufen habe so hat es sich zu mindestens angehört am Telefon.
Er sagte dann zu mir das er angeblich noch keinen erreicht hätte er es aber nochmal am gleichen Tag probieren wird. Von der Tonlage her hat es sich für mich aber so angehört als hätte er es schon wieder vergessen. Aber na gut will keinem was falsches Unterstellen...

Heute habe ich noch nichts gehört wovon ich aber schon gestern ausgegangen bin.
Ich bin mir auch sicher das ich in den nächsten Tagen von AM Angelsport nichts hören werde.
Falls morgen keine Info kommt werde ich dort nochmal anrufen und dann brennt die Luzi weil mittlerweile komme ich mich so richtig verarscht vor. Und dann werde ich morgen denen eine Frist setzen die auch nochmal schriftlich heraus geht. Sollte diese Frist nicht eingehalten werden werde ich noch andere Schritte einleiten. Den Chef werde ich mir dann definitiv mal am Hörer geben lassen und ihn mal darauf ansprechen.
So was habe ich noch nie erlebt wie jetzt bei AM Angelsport.
Der Laden war vor Jahren so super und mittlerweile scheint bei denen ja gar nichts mehr zu klappen.
War auch die letzte Bestellung die ich dort nun getätigt habe.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo Tackle perfekt wie immer!!


----------



## Dyasound (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger: Schnelle Lieferung und gut verpackt. Leider beharren sie auf der EU-Richtlinie nach der die Rücksendekosten vom Kunden zu zahlen sind. Das ist ihr gutes Recht für mich aber ein Grund dort nicht mehr zu bestellen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Dyasound schrieb:


> Leider beharren sie auf der EU-Richtlinie nach der die Rücksendekosten vom Kunden zu zahlen sind. Das ist ihr gutes Recht für mich aber ein Grund dort nicht mehr zu bestellen.



Naja das ist sich im Moment in jedem Bereich am durchsetzen. Kann ich aber auch gut verstehen, will nicht wissen wie viele "Spassbestellungen" getätigt wurden da es ja nix kostete.
Im Endeffekt werden/wurden die ganzen Versandkosten dann auf die Produktpreise kalkuliert was sie wiederum für alle Kunden teurer macht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich finde angemessene Rücksendekosten (gerade Ruten) schon in Ordnung.
Vorher sogar anrufen, das gesamte Procedere *vorher* klären, und dann entscheiden ob einem das unbekannte Produkt zur Ansicht/Prüfung diese Hin+Rücktransportkosten wert ist.
Gerlinger war da bisher mit seiner Rücksendemarke (mit Post/DHL-Abgabestelle) sogar relativ günstig.

Wenn ich wohin fahre, um mir Geräte anzuschauen, kostet mich das auch Fahrkosten und sogar mehr Zeit, als eben das Online-bestellen und zusenden. 

Wobei ein nahe-bei gelegenes Angelgeschäft mit guter Auswahl der interessanten Sachen nochmal sehr viel besser ist.  
Online ist immer mehr wie ein Fischbürger, im Kontrast zu richtigem Angelgeschäftbesuch als 1a Forellenfilet mit Meerrettichsahne und Salat.


----------



## Ra.T (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo..,
Onlineshop: Nordmeer-Handel.de

Viel Kleinkram per Paypal bestellt, am 3. Werktag kam das Paket an und alles war drin.

Fand ich Top.:vik:

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Cyrix72 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Dyasound schrieb:


> Gerlinger: Schnelle Lieferung und gut verpackt. Leider beharren sie auf der EU-Richtlinie nach der die Rücksendekosten vom Kunden zu zahlen sind. Das ist ihr gutes Recht für mich aber ein Grund dort nicht mehr zu bestellen.



Ich will hier nicht deine Meinung in Frage stellen, aber: Kennst du einen Onlineshop für Angelzeug mit vergleichbarem Service wie Gerlinger, also Angebot, Lieferzeit UND Lagerhaltigkeit der Ware, der vom Kunden gewünschte Retouren kostenlos abwickelt? Da möchte ich dann nämlich gerne auch einkaufen. 
Das macht nicht einmal mehr Amazon, und die sind und bleiben das Flaggschiff im Versandhandel.
Rücksendungen in Garantiefällen und falschen Artikeln werden von Gerlinger über kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellte DHL-Retourenlabels abgewickelt.


----------



## #AngelMicha (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ScheiXXe... leider den Thread nicht vor meiner Bestellung bei A&M gelesen ://
Ich warte nun auch schon 2 Wochen auf meine Lieferung.. Kescher Pulli und Rute... Nach meiner Bestellung habe ich keine Bestätigungsmail mit Kontodaten zugeschickt bekommen (kann man nach 1,5h doch erwarten, oder?). Dann mein erster Anruf. Wahrscheinlich der selbe gelangweilte Typ, der schon erwähnt wurde am Telefon:" Hmm jaa schick ich gleich raus..."  Kam dann auch. Geld sofort bezahlt und email hingeschickt, dass ich bezahlt habe. Antwort von A&M: Paket wird sofort fertig gemacht! Top hab ich mir gedacht. Das war auf einen Samstag. Am folgenden Mittwoch mal angerufen, wo die Versandbestätigung bleibt. Antwort A&M(gelangweilter Typ; Name wird nicht genannt  ):" Kein Geldeingang..." Kurzes Herzrasen meinerseits, leichte Aufregung, weiterhin versucht die Fassung zu wahren.   "ich schau mal im System bei der Bank. Oh da ist ja was. Hab ich vergessen zu buchen." Wenigstens ist das Geld da... Jetzt warte ich eine Woche seit der Bestätigung auf meine Lieferung. Liegt es wirklich nur am Poststreik??? Meine Rechnungen kommen auch pünktlich bei mir an  Warum habe ich keine Paketnummer von denen bekommen, und warum muss ein "armer Kerl" anscheinend alles manuell buchen und die Bestätigungsmails auch noch von Hand schreiben??? Da läuft irgendwas falsch... 
Zu guter letzt muss ich auch noch hier lesen das meine MAG PRO EXTREME scheiXXe ist  hoffe das gilt nicht so für die 2-8gr Variante


----------



## Kotzi (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Joa der Typ ist legendär desinteressiert und bringt die Fuck Off- keinen Bock auf Kunden- Stimmung super rüber.

Ist echt auffällig das sich das jetzt so häuft.


----------



## weberei (18. Juni 2015)

#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich eine Woche seit der Bestätigung auf meine Lieferung. Liegt es wirklich nur am Poststreik???



A&M versendet doch mit GLS?! Und es streiken doch nur Post und DHL?! Macht die Sache natürlich nicht besser 
Drücke die Daumen, dass es bald endlich klappt.


----------



## Slick (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern Abend bei A&M bestellt und ist morgen da.Laut GLS Tracking.


----------



## Kaka (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt muss ich auch noch hier lesen das meine MAG PRO EXTREME scheiXXe ist  hoffe das gilt nicht so für die 2-8gr Variante



Soll ich dich noch weiter schocken? Habe den Vorgänger Mag Pro EVO 2-8 g mal dort bestellt. Was hab ich bekommen? Die 8-32 g. 

Sorry, musste sein


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nordangler.com über die Bucht lief exellent!


----------



## strignatz (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab ein paar Köder bei The Tackle Store bestellt, habe sogar unkompliziert per Mail noch ein paar Köder nachbestellen können, Sonntag hab ich überwiesen, heute war das Paket da. Alles gut verpackt. Netter Kontakt per Mail. 

Sehr gerne wieder! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## #AngelMicha (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Slick schrieb:


> Gestern Abend bei A&M bestellt und ist morgen da.Laut GLS Tracking.



Hast du etwa eine Sendungsnummer bekommen???|kopfkrat


----------



## #AngelMicha (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kaka schrieb:


> Soll ich dich noch weiter schocken? Habe den Vorgänger Mag Pro EVO 2-8 g mal dort bestellt. Was hab ich bekommen? Die 8-32 g.
> 
> Sorry, musste sein



Es tut echt gut, wie man hier aufgebaut wird :m:m:m

Bitte nur diese eine Bestellung über die Bühne kriegen und dann niemals mehr... 

Auf Reklamation hab ich gar keinen Bock mit dem Laden.. Da warte ich Weihnachten noch auf mein Geld... hab auch noch per Vorkasse bezahlt :/


----------



## vermesser (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne- wie üblich top, schnell und günstig.
Angelcenter Plauen über ebay- ebenfalls top, gut und günstig.


----------



## vermesser (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal zu A&M nochmal: Eigentlich war das einer der besten, günstigsten und schnellsten Shops für Angelkram, insbesondere Ruten und Rollen...wat da momentan los is, kann wahrscheinlich nur ein Insider beantworten...


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Reden wir hier eigentlich vom gleichen A&M?

Ich bestelle dort so im Schnitt alle 2 Monate etwas und es gab noch nie auch nur das geringste zu beanstanden. Die letzte Bestellung hat keine 39 Stunden vom Abschicken bis zum Paket öffnen in meiner Bude gebraucht.


----------



## Tobi. (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Shadland -sehr gut 
 German Tackle -sehr gut
 A&M Angelsport -sehr gut


----------



## vermesser (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Reden wir hier eigentlich vom gleichen A&M?
> 
> Ich bestelle dort so im Schnitt alle 2 Monate etwas und es gab noch nie auch nur das geringste zu beanstanden. Die letzte Bestellung hat keine 39 Stunden vom Abschicken bis zum Paket öffnen in meiner Bude gebraucht.



Ja, denke schon. Ging mir bisher auch so und werde definitiv auch wieder da bestellen...ich hatte jetzt einen einzigen Fall, der etwas daneben ging, aber trotzdem zügig geklärt wurde.


----------



## Schlebusch (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe meiner Rute immer noch nicht von AM Angelsport erhalten. Die ganze Geschichte (steht ein paar Seite vorher) zieht sich mittlerweile seit über 4 Wochen. Einen Brief mit einer Frist habe ich bereits aufgesetzt. Am Mittwoch habe ich da angerufen und gefragt was nun stand der Dinge ist. Schließlich wollte man sich ja bei mir melden war aber wieder nur bla bla. Man teilte mir mit das die Rute Donnerstag, also gestern, rausgehen sollte.
 Bin mal gespannt wann die kommt aber so viel zum Thema man gibt bescheid.
 Einfach nur zum kotzen dieser Service. Man wird nur hingehalten, vera*scht und man muss ständig hinterher telefonieren.
 Sollte die Rute Montag nicht da sein geht der Brief mit der Frist raus mir reicht es dicke. Die Mehrkosten und die Zeit die für den Mist mit dem Laden drauf geht ist auch nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Früher war A+M mal schnell und günstig. Hatten super Angebote!
Heutzutage geht es nicht mehr so schnell und die Zeit der Hammerangebote ist irgendwie auch vorbei.
Hat jedenfalls nachgelassen.


----------



## bavariabeni (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger : top
Stollenwerk : super 
Shadland : gut
Askari : auch top
Kl-angelsport : auch gut zumindest beim carp zeugs
Angeldomäne : gut
Sonst kenn ich keine aber stollenwerk is echt top  ich hab am montag bestellt dienstag wars da

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schlebusch (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Rute immer noch nicht von AM Angelsport erhalten. *Die ganze Geschichte (steht ein paar Seite vorher)* zieht sich mittlerweile seit über 4 Wochen. Einen Brief mit einer Frist habe ich bereits aufgesetzt. Am Mittwoch habe ich da angerufen und gefragt was nun stand der Dinge ist. Schließlich wollte man sich ja bei mir melden war aber wieder nur bla bla. Man teilte mir mit das die Rute Donnerstag, also gestern, rausgehen sollte.
> Bin mal gespannt wann die kommt aber so viel zum Thema man gibt bescheid.
> Einfach nur zum kotzen dieser Service. Man wird nur hingehalten, vera*scht und man muss ständig hinterher telefonieren.
> Sollte die Rute Montag nicht da sein geht der Brief mit der Frist raus mir reicht es dicke. Die Mehrkosten und die Zeit die für den Mist mit dem Laden drauf geht ist auch nicht mehr lustig.


Gestern kam nach fast 5 Wochen immer noch nicht meine Rute an.
 Ich hab gestern Nachmittag nach der Arbeit also versucht bei A&M Angelsport anzurufen dort war allerdings fast 1 1/2 Stunden dauer besetzt.
 Irgendwann konnte ich den Herrn W. erreichen und habe ihm mitgeteilt das meine Geduld am Ende ist und ich mich vera*scht fühle da meine Rute immer noch nicht da ist nach so einer langen Zeit und vielen Telefonaten die ich tätigen musste sowie unzähligen hinhalte Manöver von A&M Angelsport.
 Er wollte sich beim Versand informieren wo meine Rute ist und mich "gleich" (heißt für mich innerhalb von ca 30-45 Minuten) zurückrufen und mich über den Stand der Dinge zu Informieren.
 Letzte Woche Mittwoch hieß es von Herrn W. nämlich das die Rute Donnerstags rausgeht.
 Naja wie auch die male davor wurde ich natürlich nicht angerufen oder per Email informiert.
 Es war mittlerweile 18:30 Uhr, also Feierabend bei A&M Angelsport und ich habe nochmal angerufen da ich endlich wissen wollte was Sache ist.
 Angeblich hat er nicht den Versand erreicht (wie immer).
 Daraufhin habe ich Herrn W. nochmal eine heftige Ansage am Telefon gemacht und mein Geld zurück gefordert. Die Bestellung wurde somit auch stoniert.
 Ich habe einfach die Schnauze voll meine Zeit und Kosten in etwas zu investieren wo eh nichts bei rumkommt und das nach fast 5 Wochen.
 Ich kann NIEMANDEN empfehlen dort zu bestellen und ich werde es auch nicht mehr machen.
 Ich habe noch NIE so einen miesen Service erlebt und ich bin unfassbar sauer.
 Sollte das Geld auch nicht bis spätestens ende der Woche auf meinem Konto sein werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten.
 Ich glaube nach der ganzen Sache kann ich ein Buch darüber schreiben |supergri #q :r

 Ist eigentlich auch jemand aufgefallen das die Bewertungen von den Facebook-Seite von A&M Angelsport entfernt wurden?  Schon komisch nach den ganzen negativen Bewertungen in letzter Zeit auf der Seite...


----------



## Cyrix72 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A+M Angelsport: Sehr gut!

Bestellung Dienstag am frühen Nachmittag, Zahlung per PayPal am Abend, Ware am Freitag erhalten. 

Retoure zum Umtausch wegen Missverständnis (nach Rücksprache) am selben Tag (Freitag) durch mich per DHL versendet, Eingang bei A+M am Montag darauf. 

Versendung der Ersatzlieferung am Mittwoch, Eingang bei mir am Donnerstag. 

Fazit: der eigentliche Auftrag wurde innerhalb von 2 Arbeitstagen, der Umtausch innerhalb von 4 Arbeitstagen abgewickelt. Was die Preise anbelangt, war A+M bei diesen Artikeln um Längen günstiger als die nächsten Anbieter.


----------



## man1ac (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> Gestern kam nach fast 5 Wochen immer noch nicht meine Rute an.
> Ich hab gestern Nachmittag nach der Arbeit also versucht bei A&M Angelsport anzurufen dort war allerdings fast 1 1/2 Stunden dauer besetzt.
> Irgendwann konnte ich den Herrn W. erreichen und habe ihm mitgeteilt das meine Geduld am Ende ist und ich mich vera*scht fühle da meine Rute immer noch nicht da ist nach so einer langen Zeit und vielen Telefonaten die ich tätigen musste sowie unzähligen hinhalte Manöver von A&M Angelsport.
> Er wollte sich beim Versand informieren wo meine Rute ist und mich "gleich" (heißt für mich innerhalb von ca 30-45 Minuten) zurückrufen und mich über den Stand der Dinge zu Informieren.
> ...




Deckt sich ja 1:1 mit meinen Erfahrungen. Zwar bekommt man nachher eine "Sorry eMail mit einer Wiedergutmachung" angeboten, aber dafür soll man auch schön die Bewertung zurückziehen.
Ich zahl sowas nur noch per Paypal, die haben das Geld innerhalb von 2Tagen zurückgeholt.


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo die Runde
Ich hab am Montag bei BODE eine Rolle und 4 Jigs bestellt, am Mittwoch, also gerade mal 2 Tage später, war die Lieferung bei mir in Wien, top Ware und alles da.
Gerade mal 2 Tage trotz Auslandsversand, schneller gehts wirklich nicht.
Es gab ein kleines Problem mit der Krditkarten Zahlung, ein Anruf, freundliche promte Hilfe und 5 min. später hat Alles gepasst..
Von mir doppelt Daumen hoch für diesen Händler.
TL
Johannes


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

bootskiste über Ebay...super.

Und der Knaller: VIPfish über ebay aus Bulgarien...in 3 Tagen hier.


----------



## Cyrix72 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



man1ac schrieb:


> Deckt sich ja 1:1 mit meinen Erfahrungen. Zwar bekommt man nachher eine "Sorry eMail mit einer Wiedergutmachung" angeboten, aber dafür soll man auch schön die Bewertung zurückziehen.
> Ich zahl sowas nur noch per Paypal, die haben das Geld innerhalb von 2Tagen zurückgeholt.



Okay, das nenne ich nun selektive Wahrnehmung: das Negative hast du kommentiert und in die gleiche Kerbe gehauen, das Positive schlicht ignoriert. #d

Und wenn es sich so anhört , als sei ich Mitarbeiter bei dem Laden: nein, ich stehe nur auf Objektivität - egal, ob ich persönlich etwas davon habe, oder nicht. #g


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Okay, das nenne ich nun selektive Wahrnehmung: das Negative hast du  kommentiert und in die gleiche Kerbe gehauen, das Positive schlicht  ignoriert. #d


Wieso ignoriert, was soll er denn Positives sagen wenn er nur Negatives erlebt hat.




> Und wenn es sich so anhört , als sei ich Mitarbeiter bei dem Laden:  nein, ich stehe nur auf Objektivität - egal, ob ich persönlich etwas  davon habe, oder nicht.


Da mag sich dann jeder selbst ein Urteil zu bilden. Ich bin bei Usern mit "so vielen" Beiträgen aber immer skeptisch, vor allem wenn nur Shopbewertungen geschrieben werden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



man1ac schrieb:


> Deckt sich ja 1:1 mit meinen Erfahrungen. Zwar bekommt man nachher eine "Sorry eMail mit einer Wiedergutmachung" angeboten, aber dafür soll man auch schön die Bewertung zurückziehen.


Hast du bei eBay bestellt oder geht es um die Ekomi Bewertungen? Wurde dir die Bitte um eine Bewertung zugesandt?

Wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe, dann ist jeglicher Kontakt bei Bewertungen rechtlich Verboten. Genau genommen darf nicht mal mehr geschlichtet werden. 




Cyrix72 schrieb:


> Okay, das nenne ich nun selektive Wahrnehmung: das Negative hast du kommentiert und in die gleiche Kerbe gehauen, das Positive schlicht ignoriert. #d


Auf den letzten Seiten sind überwiegend wirklich miese Erfahrungen gemacht worden. Warum sollte er jetzt etwas positives darin sehen, dass es eine Person gibt, die gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Es freut mich für dich, wenn du diese Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich persönlich fühlte mich schon beleidigt nach dem Kontakt damals.


----------



## Schlebusch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wolf Angelsport - TOP!
 Super schneller und sauberer Versand.
 Auch die Beratung und der Service ist absolute Klasse. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen den Shop :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Cyrix72 schrieb:


> A+M Angelsport: Sehr gut!
> 
> Bestellung Dienstag am frühen Nachmittag, Zahlung per PayPal am Abend, Ware am Freitag erhalten.
> 
> ...





Cyrix72 schrieb:


> Und wenn es sich so anhört , als sei ich Mitarbeiter bei dem Laden: nein, ich stehe nur auf Objektivität - egal, ob ich persönlich etwas davon habe, oder nicht. #g





Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Da mag sich dann jeder selbst ein Urteil zu bilden. Ich bin bei Usern mit "so vielen" Beiträgen aber immer skeptisch, vor allem wenn nur Shopbewertungen geschrieben werden.



https://www.dhl.de/streikinfos
42115 -> 74366

:vik: gotcha!


----------



## Nickolas (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin moin! Habe bis jetzt 2 mal was online bestellt. Ein mal was von Angelshop Berger via Amazon. Da dauerte das Ganze vom Bestellen bis Paket öffnen 2 Tage. Also für mich top. Das zweite Mal bei angel-discount24. Das war dann doch leider der totale Reinfall. Erst den falschen Artikel bekommen,dann vom Kauf zurück getreten und die Ware fristgerecht zurück geschickt. Und nach verstreichen der Frist warte ich immer noch auf mein Geld.Jetzt hieß es es wurde nun die Hälfte angewiesen (wie gesagt nach Verstreichen der Frist), weil man warten wolle ob die Ware beschädigt sei. Na super da können die sich nun ewig Zeit lassen die Waren zu begutachten. Kommunikation ist auch der Wahnsinn. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, ich schreibe mit verschiedenen Personen, die sich nicht untereinander absprechen. Bis jetzt hatte ich immer den Eindruck, das Händler froh sind wenn sie Probleme aus der Welt schaffen können. Aber hier Fehlanzeige. Dabei hätte ein Blick auf die Quittung bzw. die Paketnummer genügt, die ich mitgesendet hatte, dann Rücküberweisung vom Geld und schon wäre alles paletti gewesen. Ich habe alle Fristen eingehalten, hab dem Händler sogar noch 10€ erspart (seine Abholung hätte 15€ gekostet,mein Hinsenden nur 5€ via DPD) und dann muss man mitbekommen, dass Kundenservice bzw. -freundlichkeit dort n Fremdwort ist. Aber so habe ich nun die Faxen dicke. Ich schau morgen nochmal aufs Konto, wenn nix da ist geht ne Mahnung über nen Anwalt raus.


----------



## someuniqname (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hallo,

hatte letztens etwas bei A+M bestellt. Lieferzeit war als 4-7 Tage angegeben, daher haeb ich nach einer Woche mal nachgefragt per Telefon. Kurze Verwunderung am anderen Ende mit der Ansage in 30min zurueckzurufen. Nach knapp 30min Rueckruf bekommen mit der Aussage "Ist nicht lieferbar". Daraufhin habe ich die Bestellung storniert. Nach 2h war dann das Geld zurueck. Das die eine Position nicht lieferbar ist, haette vorher auffallen muessen aber die Rueckabwicklung war problemlos und schnell.


----------



## Cormoraner (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

AM Angelsport ist an und für sich super! Hatte auch einmal das Problem das nach über 1.5 Wochen nicht eingegangener Lieferung erst auf Anfrage kam "nicht lieferbar". Dafür wurde ich aber mit einem noch besseren Artikel für den gleichen Preis entschädigt, das habe ich natürlich angenommen.

Kontakt ist recht zügig und Preise sind auch super.


----------



## Relgna (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich gebe bei einer Bestellung jetzt immer an das nichtlieferbare Artikel den Versand nich beinflussen dürfen sonder fehlartikel nach oder wo anders bestellt werden, seit dem klappt es.
Aber ich hole seit dem ich weiss wo die Angelläden in meiner Region sind das meiste direkt, ev. einwenig teurer aber weniger Stress und wenn man dann das gekaufte nicht im Netz wegen dem Preis nachgoigelt hat man dort auch nochmaks weniger Stress.


----------



## Cyrix72 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> https://www.dhl.de/streikinfos
> 42115 -> 74366
> 
> :vik: gotcha!



Erste Regel im Umgang mit Rechthabern und ähnlichen Leuten, die stur einen unverrückbaren Standpunkt vetreten, oder solchen, die dich aus lauter Verzweiflung einen Lügner nennen würden:

*Stelle nie etwas in den Raum, was du nicht beweisen kannst. *

Bitteschön. "Gotcha"? Spielkind!
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/0407201508e8vw6lo7an.jpg


----------



## Cyrix72 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wieso ignoriert, was soll er denn Positives sagen wenn er nur Negatives erlebt hat.



Ab einem gewissen Punkt überlege zumindest ich, ob mein Ansatz, die Welt nur aus meiner Sicht zu bewerten, wirklich passt, oder ob ich nicht vielleicht ein wenig zurückrudern könnte. Sicher, es ist jedem freigestellt, hart vom Leder zu ziehen, aber dann muss man auch mit Gegenwind rechnen.



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Da mag sich dann jeder selbst ein Urteil zu bilden. Ich bin bei Usern mit "so vielen" Beiträgen aber immer skeptisch, vor allem wenn nur Shopbewertungen geschrieben werden.



Mir durch die Blume zu unterstellen, quasi ein "bezahlter Knecht" zu sein, ist eher billig, findest du nicht auch?

In diesem Forum lese ich generell viel, aber wirklich beitragen kann ich nur mit eigenen Erfahrungen, und dass sind nun mal die, die ich persönlich mit Onlineshops gemacht habe.


----------



## silversurfer81 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern spät Abends bei A&M Angelsport bestellt und gerade eben kam von GLLS die Info, dass mein Paket schon bei denen ist und voraussichtlich morgen zugestellt wird.
Fazit: top wie immer:m

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## jranseier (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/ vorgestern am Abend bestellt, heute geliefert. Alles bestens.

ranseier


----------



## Elfchen_19 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal was ganz anderes - aber irgendwie ja auch online-Shop:

Vorgestern Abend habe ich online ein Fisch&Fang-Abo abgeschlossen, per Paypal bezahlt und die Wunschprämie (eine neue Zanderrute) entsprechend markiert.


Heute Vormittag lieferte DHL sowohl die Abobestätigung des Parey-Verlags als auch bereits die Rute als Wunschprämie aus :m:m:m - vielen Dank an den Verlag und dessen Mitarbeiter, dass eine Prämie sooooo schnell den Empfänger erreicht, Klasse :m. Das kenne ich (leider) bei anderen "Vereinen" auch ganz anders...

Herzliche Grüße aus der Eifel
ein sehr überraschter und zufriedener Eddy |wavey:

P.S. Ein dickes LOB als Beitrag Nr 1.000 - so soll's sein #6


----------



## Mefomaik (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab leider bei AM auch ähnliches dürchmachen müssen mit super schlechten Service(musste selber oft anrufen usw)wo ich mehr als enttäuscht war!wollte da nie wider bestellen und hab jetz eine Reklamationen gehabt die sofort lief ohne irgendwas zu meckeln...jetz bin ich am überlegen da die Angebot schon gut sind!Ich glaube die gehen in Arbeit unter und haben evtl viele Aushilfen und so kommt eins zum anderen!

Angelplatz kann ich empfehlen,toller Service und ich haben schon oft bestellt!


----------



## silversurfer81 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern kam meine Lieferung von A&M.
Leider fehlten zwei von drei Artikeln. Kurzer Anruf bei Herrn W.
Gemäß tel. Vereinbarung noch ne Email hinterher und kurze Zeit später gabs die Info, dass die Teile nachgeliefert werden.
Versandticket kam dann heute. So sollte es sein.
Nicht 100 % perfekt im ersten Anlauf, aber perfekte Reklamationsbearbeitung! :m

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## klatsche84 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte eine Rute bei

http://www.fishermansworld.de/

bestellen. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem Shop?
Also liefern sie zuverlässig oder gab es schon Probleme? Ist die Verpackung von Steckruten für die Lieferung stabil? Wie reibungslos arbeitet der Shop, wenn bspw. ein Materialfehler vorliegt?


Viele Grüße
Martin
http://www.fishermansworld.de/


----------



## klatsche84 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



klatsche84 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte eine Rute bei
> 
> ...




oder http://www.fishernator.de/

leider findet man nicht wirklich viel in diesem forum dazu. zumindest nicht wirklich viele gepostete erfahrungen...


----------



## vermesser (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger, wie üblich top.


----------



## layercake87 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

am 9.07 bei A&M bestellt und direkt per sofortüberweisung bezahlt.
die ware ist heute - stand 16.07. - immer noch nicht versendet -.-

habe auch schon mehrmals dort angerufen und jedes mal wurde ich vertröstet. ja, selbst als man mir sagte, dass man sich erkundigt und mich gleich! zurückruft, saß ich eine stunde vor meinem handy bis ich dann selber wieder angerufen habe. 
dort wurde mir gesagt, dass meine ware einen tag später rausgeht und nun bekam ich eine mail, dass die daten zwar an gls übermittelt wurden, aber das paket noch gar nicht da ist. laut parcello liefert gls nicht am samstag aus in meiner region und das heißt dann wohl, dass ich meine ware frühestens am montag, dem 20.7 erhalte. 


einmal und nie wieder. (edit: aussage unten zurückgenommen!)

edit: so ware ist doch noch am freitag angekommen, aaaaaber: 

-1 wobbler fehlte
-2 wobbler sind nicht in der bestellten farbe angekommen
-2 wobbler sind in einer anderen größe (kleiner) als angegeben angekommen 

nun angerufen und probleme geschildert. falsche farben und größen werden behalten, da ich keine lust auf rücksendung und wieder warten habe. am telefon wurde mir gesagt, dass der fehlende wobbler nachgeschickt wird. frag mich nur, wie die das machen wollen, da der wobbler (bei bestellung auf lager, lieferzeit 2-3 tage) laut webshop nicht mehr auf lager ist 

edit: so. nach reichlicher recherche muss ich meine aussage etwas revidieren. die anderen farben, die mir geliefert wurden waren zwar so nicht bestellt, aber vom kostenpunkt aus betrachtet eigentlich teurer als bestellt und der wobbler, der fehlte wurde zwar auch nicht in der farbe geliefert, wie bestellt, dafür habe ich allerdings zwei wobbler der bauart in zwei verschieden farben bekommen.(diese wurden sogar noch am gleichen tag der problemschilderung versandt!)
die falschen größen ergeben im nachhinein sinn, da im shop zwar der richtige name, aber dazu die falsche größe angegeben ist. 

heißt im endeffekt würde ich dann doch wieder bei AM Angelsport bestellen, da die preise teilweise wirklich unschlagbar sind. wichtig ist, dass man sich die beschreibungen der köder ganz exakt durchliest und nach der bestellung durchaus nochmal rücksprache dem laden hält um sicher zu gehen, dass man auch die richtigen farben erhält. 
das man mir einen wobbler für 8€ als entschuldigung dazugepackt hat finde ich sehr vorbildlich.


----------



## Vanner (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

KL - Angelsport, gestern Vormittag bestellt und heute wurde die Ware geliefert. Absolut Top, nur zu Empfehlen.

http://www.kl-angelsport.de


----------



## warrior (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@klatsche84
ich habe letzte Woche Montag morgen bei fishernator bestellt.
Mittwoch nachmittag wurde meine Rute top verpackt geliefert.
Hatte vorab email Kontakt mit dem Shop, bezüglich Infos zu dieser Rute. 
Die Fragen wurden schnell und mit Fachwissen beantwortet. Die Jungs wissen was sie Machen. 

Der Shop ist #6

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne via ebay:
Nicht zu empfehlen.
Hatte Bellybootflossen bestellt die ausdrücklich als einheitsgröße deklariert wurden. Natürlich kam ich beim besten Willen nicht rein, ohne nach 20 Minuten nen abfaulenden Fuß zu haben. Also via ebay ticket aufgemacht und das bemängelt, und man möge doch bitte die artikelbeachreibung korrigieren. Lediglich die rückgabe wurde gestartet, ansonsten is nix passiert. Meine kohle hab ich wieder, aber den rückversand musste ich zahlen.

Danke, aber nein Danke


----------



## Spinner79 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe eben bei "Pro Fishing" gesehen,das sie diesen Monat noch Versandkostenfrei verschicken. Kann leider noch nichts konkretes sagen, weil ich eben zum ersten Mal dort bestellt habe. Im Ladengeschäft in Garbsen (bei Hannover ) bin ich regelmäßig und war immer begeistert.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger, schnell und alles 1a! 
Sogar DHL funktioniert mit deren Paket wieder schnell! :q :q :q

Und wenn was außergewöhnliches anliegt, ist der Telefonkontakt top.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelspezi24.de ==>

Einen großen Peetz-Räucherofen (770) nebst allem Zubehör (auch alles original von Peetz) online bestellt. Meine telefonischen Nachfragen zu 2-3 "Kleinigkeiten" wurden durch den Chef höchstpersönlich, äußerst fachkompetent wie auch umfassend und freundlich beantwortet - Klasse. Übrigens "tutti kompletto" 76 EURO billiger als bei einer Direktbestellung auf der Herstellerseite |bigeyes :m. 

Der Zugang des Ofens wie auch des Zubehörpakets war jeweils zwei Tage eher denn angekündigt zu verzeichnen, Verpackung und Transportsicherung waren 1A - auch Klasse :m :m.

Ich weiß, wo ich sicherlich auch in Zukunft fündig werden werde :m !! Herzlichen Dank für alle Mühen !!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei www.mbfishing.de Mittags bestellt, am nächsten Tag war es schon da.
Schneller ist nicht möglich. Und das jetzt schon zum weiten Mal. 
So mag ich einkaufen.


----------



## Yupii (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

German Tackle: Freitag bestellt, heute angekommen. Top#6


----------



## klatsche84 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.fishermansworld.de
ist total empfehlenswert. gute vorab-kommunikation, schnelle lieferung, und vor allem sehr sicher verpackt. in dem fall war es eine steckrute.
ich würde wieder dort bestellen.
http://www.fishermansworld.de


----------



## Spinner79 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am Freitagabend bei Pro-fishing bestellt und kann heute das Paket in meinen Händen halten. Vollständig und gut verpackt.  Kann diesen Shop guten Gewissens  empfehlen. 
Und wie gesagt, diesen Monat versenden die kostenlos.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schtuka (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Angeldomäne via ebay:
> Nicht zu empfehlen.
> Hatte Bellybootflossen bestellt die ausdrücklich als einheitsgröße deklariert wurden. Natürlich kam ich beim besten Willen nicht rein, ohne nach 20 Minuten nen abfaulenden Fuß zu haben. Also via ebay ticket aufgemacht und das bemängelt, und man möge doch bitte die artikelbeachreibung korrigieren. Lediglich die rückgabe wurde gestartet, ansonsten is nix passiert. Meine kohle hab ich wieder, aber den rückversand musste ich zahlen.
> 
> Danke, aber nein Danke



Danke für den Hinweis! Es gibt vor allem auch Shops die schneller liefern, meiner Meinung nach. 
Ich bin mit Gerlinger und Stollenwerk sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Aus aktuellem Anlass (Shoppen fürn Urlaub) mal mein Senf zum Thema.

Adh-Fishing.de 
Mein erster Kauf bei diesem Händler... Angerufen zwecks Beratung. Freundliche und kompetente Beratung. (Normalerweise informiere ich mich selbst und frage nie einen Verkäufer). Sonntags bestelllt, Dienstag geliefert. So macht das Spaß. Danke dafür.

angel-domaene.de
Zum wiederholten male bestellt und wie immer alles gut.
Sonntags bestellt, Mittwoch geliefert.

Gruß,
Björn


----------



## Carper95 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am Mittwoch Morgen (2 uhr morgens^^) das erste mal bei Wilkerling bestellt
Heute Mittag dann ein Zettel von dpd in der Post ich sei um 11:50 nicht anzutreffen gewesen und könne mein Paket morgen im Paketshop abholen.
Das nenne ich mal Blitzversand! Schade nur, dass der DPD Bote keine Lust hatte bei mir zu klingeln...
1. Stock und 300g Paket war wohl zu viel verlangt|gr:
Aber Wilkerkling echt unfassbar schnell ich bin beeindruckt:m


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

AM-Angelsport
 So nachdem hier einige u.a. auch ich, negativ über den Shop berichtet haben, habe ich dort wieder bestellt (obwohl ich diesen meiden wollte)
 Diesmal ging alles reibungslos, Freitagnachmittag bestellt, heute morgen war das Paket da...vollständig, gut verpackt und ohne Komplikationen #6


----------



## jkc (3. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi gerade nen Fall mit nem Ebayshop:

am 27.07.2015 zwei Ruten bestellt, via Pay Pal gezahlt
relativ zügig eine Sendungsnummer erhalten, kein Dienstleister dazu genannt
die Sendungsnummer bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" ins System gehackt - bei DPD fündig geworden
Datenübermittlung am 27.07. seit dem Stillstand
heute versucht über Ebayfunktionen Kontakt zum Verkäufer auf zu nehmen. Ist nicht möglich.

Vorgefertigte Lösungswege führen im Kreis oder in Sackgasse; oder vorgefertigte Auswahlmöglichkeiten entfremden den Fall total "ich solle Anfrage für eine Rückerstattung stellen", kann nur vorgefertigte Gründe auswählen die alle ziemlich am Thema vorbei gehen, zb. Artikel billiger gefunden; brauche den nicht mehr etc...

Nun, gerade Anfrage über im Impressum hinterlegte Email gesendet:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

am 27.07.2015 habe ich über Ihren Ebayshop zwei Teleskop-Karpfenangeln (Artikelnummer     xxxxxxx) bei Ihnen gekauft und im Anschluss direkt mit Pay Pal bezahlt.
Im folgenden erhielt ich über Ebay relativ schnell die Sendungsnummer xxxxxxx; leider ohne den dazugehörigen Dienstleister.

Bedauerlicher Weise ist die Sendung bis heute nicht bei mir angekommen; eine Nachverfolgung ist für mich nicht möglich. 
Zwar ist unter der Sendungsnummer bei DPD eine Sendung erfasst, aber diese scheint nicht bearbeitet zu werden, einzig die Datenübermittlung an DPD am 27.07.2015 ist dort dokumentiert.
Ich habe versucht Kontakt über die ebayeigenen Funktionen zu Ihnen auf zu nehemen, was leider nicht möglich ist, da entweder die erforderlichen Verlinkungen eine Endlosschleife generieren oder die vorgefertigten Auswahlmöglichkeiten den Vorgang zu sehr entfremden.

Bitte nehmen Sie Kontakt zu mir auf und klären Sie den Verbleib der Sendung auf. Kann ich noch mit einem Eintreffen der Ware rechnen und wenn ja, bis wann? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

...


Ich bin gespannt, was daraus wird. Im letzten Monat hat der Verkäfer ca.15 negative Bewertungen gesammelt; einige auch weil angeblich keine Ware kam und der Verkauf dann vom Verkäufer abgebrochen wurde.

Ich bin gespannt wie´s weiter geht...

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Krass. Das ist ja übel. Gott sei dank ist man da über Paypal gut abgesichert. Aber der ganze Zirkus drum herum ist halt sch...

Drück dir die Daumen das es gut ausgeht für dich.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was daraus wird. Im letzten Monat hat der Verkäfer ca.15 negative Bewertungen gesammelt; einige auch weil angeblich keine Ware kam ...



Die Frage ist, warum muss man dann unbedingt dort bestellen? |kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (3. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Naja, die Frage ist, wie repräsentativ die 15 negativen Bewertungen gegenüber den 1156 positiven aus dem gleichen Zeitraum sind. Der Verkäufer hat 99% positive Bewertungen, so wie eigentlich alle Ebayverkäufer die ne gewisse Anzahl an Verkäufen haben.
Aber warum man bei Ebay kaufen muss lasse ich mal für jeden offen.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Und wer sich ein bischen mit dem Bewertungssystem bei Ebay auskennt weiß wie schnell man als Händler eine negative Bewertung einkassiert und das es nahezu unmöglich ist diese (selbst bei unberechtigter Vergabe) weg zu bekommen...
15 negative bei 1156 positiven Bewertungen ist was völlig normales wenn man die ganzen Beschwerden der Händler und die (vermeintliche) Unfähigkeit der Servicemitarbeiter bei Ebäh auf Wortfilter.de mitverfolgt...


----------



## jkc (4. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sag ich ja. :m


----------



## Firehawk81 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ein "Ruck Zuck Zelt + Winterskin Überwurf 2 Mann Angelzelt 250x250x160 cm" bei

 Verkäufer: bageno-angelwelt (ebay)

 BAGeno Raiffeisen eG

 bestellt. Und super schnell geliefert. Bin voll zufrieden mit der Ware.
 Auf eine Frage E-Mail wurde innerhalb von 15min. freundlich und umfänglich geantwortet.


----------



## jkc (5. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei mir noch keine Reaktion von dem Shop, auch bei DPD rührt sich nix. Habe inzwischen bei Ebay nen Fall eröffnen können und bin vom Kauf zurückgetreten. Jetzt warte ich auf eine Rückzahlung des vollen gesendeten Betrages. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vorgestern bei www.clickbaits.de bestellt und schon gestern mein Paket inkl. einer Packung Gummiköder gratis. So mag ich das. Daumen hoch.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe gestern Nachmittag gegen 14.00 Uhr bei www.trout-fishing.de bestellt - was soll ich sagen... Heute um 10:36 Uhr war das Paket bereits in meinen Händen.

Wie immer (war dort schon meine sechste Bestellung) suuuuperschnell und absolut zuverlässig. Endlich kann man im Shop auch mit Paypal bezahlen und wird in der Folge via Paypal bzw. durch den Shop und anschl. via DPD per E-Mail auf dem aktuellen Bearbeitungs- und Lieferstatus gehalten - Klasse :m:m:m. Viel besser geht's nimmer.

Herzlichen Dank und viele Grüße aus der Eifel
Eddy #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

MBFishing noch mal bestellt. 2 Tage später war das Paket da und eine Packung Gufi mehrals Bestellt. Geil


----------



## Ruti Island (7. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nippon-Tackle wie immer top. Lieferung direkt am Tag nach der Bestellung.


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (7. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schon zig Mal bei http://www.angelplatz.de/ bestellt und immer war alles Tiptop. Und ab 99 Euro alles versandkostenfrei. Sperrgutzuschlag gibts ohnehin nicht.


----------



## jkc (10. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Bei mir noch keine Reaktion von dem Shop, auch bei DPD rührt sich nix. Habe inzwischen bei Ebay nen Fall eröffnen können und bin vom Kauf zurückgetreten. Jetzt warte ich auf eine Rückzahlung des vollen gesendeten Betrages.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hi, auch auf die Falleröffnung noch keine Reaktion vom Shop, morgen läuft mein Frist aus und hoffe dann auf den Käufershutz von Paypal. 
Bewertet wird natürlich entsprechend.

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie heißt der Shop?
Nicht dass ich da zufällig mal was bestell.........


----------



## jkc (10. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Den Ebaynamen habe ich nicht im Kopf, ist der Ebayshop vom Angelfachmarkt:
http://www.angelfachmarkt.de/

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke!#6


----------



## jkc (10. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, Ebayname ist goodfish24...
interessanter Weise unterscheiden sich die Emailadressen im Impressum
im normalen Onlineshop:
goodfish24irgendwas
Im Ebayshop:
Info@angelfachmarkt

Also genau "vertauscht".

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M top. Nix zu meckern.

Compass24. Ebenfalls top, am Tag der Bestellung versandt, leider ist Hermes einfach "schwierig".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Den Ebaynamen habe ich nicht im Kopf, ist der Ebayshop vom Angelfachmarkt:


Gut zu wissen! #6


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelfachmark/ Goodfish 24 über ebay. Schnell, gut, günstig, problemlos.

Aquatic Sport, auch ebay, auch supi.

Bei beiden nix zu meckern.


----------



## jkc (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Angelfachmark/ Goodfish 24 über ebay. Schnell, gut, günstig, problemlos.



Hi, interessant, wann hast Du bestellt?

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Goodfisch hatte ich einmal was bestellt... wie wieder. Zu lange gedauert... patzige emails auf normale und höfliche Nachfragen....


Aktuell warte ich auf 2 Sendung aus China (Aliexpress)..... mal sehen...


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, interessant, wann hast Du bestellt?
> 
> Grüße JK



Freitag abend. Kam heute. Total im Rahmen. Verpackung gut, nix zu nörgeln.


----------



## oldhesse (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Alieexpress war bei mir bisher immer problemlos. Einmal musste ich mein Geld zurückfordern, weil über 50 Tage nichts kam, ging aber ebenfalls problemlos von der Bühne.

Habs glaube ich schon mal irgendwo anders reingeschrieben. Einige Wobbler sind wirklich gut zu gebrauchen. Ist aber auch viel Schund dabei. Am besten die Preise gut vergleichen indem man die Filter benutzt, meist geht im Preis noch ordentlich was besseres bei rum. Empfehlen kann ich Seaknight und Trulinoya. 

Letzte Bestellung steht bei mir noch aus, habe mir mal eine geflochtene Schnur 500m zur Ansicht bestellt. Vielleicht ist das ja ne Alternative zu den teuren Schnüren. Außerdem 50stk Knicklichter für die Rutenspitzen und Posen.


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich hab beim Ali jetzt mal paar Keitech Imitate und bisi Gummizeugs bestellt.


----------



## AnglerHerbert (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hatte mir nun einen neue "Schnur" bestellt auf Ebay angeblich super stark, der Anbieter würde damit Hechte fangen etc. Nun ich dachte da schlage ich mal zu nicht zu teuer.... Was soll ich sagen so eine schlechte hatte ich noch nie... Den Anbieter gibt es nicht mehr, da hätte ich auch Nähgarn nehmen können....|evil:


----------



## kpaulfaz (11. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Servus!

http://www.hiki.de/ bzw. http://www.hiki.at/

Ich habe dort jetzt zum zweiten Mal bestellt weil viele andere Shops die gesuchten Artikel wie zum Bsp. ESP Mega Method Körbe a 100gr, MS-Range Futter, Boilies oder Pellets nicht alle gleichzeitig auf Lager hatten.

Generell gut gemischtes Angebot, preislich auf normalem Niveau.
Für die Newsletter Anmeldung gibt es einen Versandkostengutschein der auch gleich auf die erste Bestellung angewendet werden kann.

Lieferdauer nach sofortiger Zahlung via Paypal: 3 Tage.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## jkc (12. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Aaaalter! 
Bei mir wird´s gerade zur Episode mit goodfish24.
Bisher immer noch keine Nachricht von denen.

Hatte mit Nachricht vom 04.08. meinen Rücktritt vom Kauf erklärt und Rückzahlung bis zum 11.08. befristet; wollte dann am 11.08. Paypal-Käuferschutz in Anspruch nehmen, da sich nichts rührte.
Kann ich aber erst am 14.08. machen, da Paypal offensichtlich dem Verkäufer 10-Tagefrist einräumt.

Und was bekomme ich heute? Zweieinhalb Wochen nach Bestellung und über eine Woche nach Rücktritt davon?

Nachricht von DPD, meine Sendung sei unterwegs zu mir und würde morgen zugestellt.;+

Habe den Händler und DPD beide angeschrieben und Abbruch der Sendung erbeten/gefordert.

Gesendet via Ebay 04.08.2015 18:08Uhr

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

am 27.07.2015 habe ich über Ihren Ebayshop zwei Teleskop-Karpfenangeln
(Artikelnummer 351433115451) bei Ihnen gekauft und im Anschluss direkt mit Paypal bezahlt.
Im folgenden erhielt ich über Ebay relativ schnell die Sendungsnummer xxxxxx; leider ohne den dazugehörigen Dienstleister.

Bedauerlicher Weise ist die Sendung bis heute nicht bei mir angekommen; eine Nachverfolgung ist für mich nicht möglich.
Zwar ist unter der Sendungsnummer bei DPD eine Sendung erfasst, aber diese scheint nicht bearbeitet zu werden, einzig die Datenübermittlung
an DPD am 27.07.2015 ist dort dokumentiert.
Ich habe Ihnen gestern bereits eine Email an die in Ihrem Impressum hinterlegte Emailadresse gesendet, aber bisher leider keine Antwort von Ihnen erhalten. 

Hiermit trete ich vom Kaufvertrag zurück.
Bitte erstatten Sie mir die bereits geleistete Zahlung in Höhe von 98,85€ bis spätestens zum 11.08.2015 zurück.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

xxxx


Gesendet 12.08.2015 21:12 via Ebay

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

heute habe ich Nachrich von DPD erhalten, dass unter der Sendungsnummerxxxxxx ein Paket von Ihnen unterwegs sei.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass ich mit Nachricht 04.08.2015 bereits vom Kauf zurück getreten bin und die Sendung demnach nicht annehmen werde.
Bitte nehmen Sie Kontakt zu DPD auf um die Sendung abzubestellen.
Eventuell anfallenden Versandkosten gehen  zu Ihren Lasten.
Da sie meine Frist bis zum 11.08.2015, für die geforderte Rückzahlung in Höhe von 98,85€ kommentarlos verstreichen lassen haben, fordere ich Sie hiermit nochmals auf, die Rückzahlung von meiner gesendeten Zahlung in voller Höhe, in die Wege zu leiten - umgehend! 
Meine bei Paypal gemeldete Emailadresse lautet: xxxxxxx
Ansonsten werde ich so bald wie möglich den Käuferschutz von Ebay/Paypal einschalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

xxxxxx


Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Uiuiuiiiii....das ist ja n dickes Ding.
Einfach noch unaufgefordert Ware schicken???#d

Hast du die Nachrichten immer übers ebay System geschrieben?
Damit der Ebay KS das nachvollziehen kann?


----------



## jkc (12. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, habe ich.

Grüße JK


----------



## BrendaK (13. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Alieexpress war bei mir bisher immer problemlos. ...
> 
> Habs glaube ich schon mal irgendwo anders reingeschrieben. Einige Wobbler sind wirklich gut zu gebrauchen. ... Empfehlen kann ich Seaknight und Trulinoya.
> 
> Letzte Bestellung steht bei mir noch aus, habe mir mal eine geflochtene Schnur 500m zur Ansicht bestellt. Vielleicht ist das ja ne Alternative zu den teuren Schnüren. Außerdem 50stk Knicklichter für die Rutenspitzen und Posen.







Fr33 schrieb:


> ich hab beim Ali jetzt mal paar Keitech Imitate und bisi Gummizeugs bestellt.




Könntet ihr euch vielleicht absprechen und nen neuen "Empfehlenswerter Angelkram und Shops/Verkäufernamen"-Thread erstellen?

Bin zwar erfahren mit Chinabestellungen, aber von Angelkram hab ich bis vor n paar Tagen die Finger gelassen, bis ich bei MiniInTheBox nen 6$ bei 20$ MBW Gutschein hatte und der Trulinoya 80mm 10g Slow Sinking 4-teilig Minnow Lure und 2-3 andere (z.T. NoName als auch Trulinoya) im Warenkorb gelandet sind.

Logischerweise hab ich davon noch nichts, will daher keinen leeren Thread aufmachen, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja schon öfter bestellt und könntet eure Erfahrungen teilen?

Danke schonmal!

Gruß 
Brenda


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich.
> 
> Grüße JK




Sehr gut.
Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden wie es weitergeht.#6


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (13. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, 
ihr wollt nicht wissen was mir die Tage passiert ist.
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich bei Ebay ein paar gebrauchte Angelruten versteigert.
Meine Sendungen verschicke ich immer mit Iloxx wo es auch noch nie Probleme gab.
Aber jetzt kommt die Bombe.
Ich drucke ja bei Iloxx die Versandscheine aus und klebe sie auf die Pakete. Wenn DPD die Pakete abholt ist das alles kein Problem, die nehmen die Pakete und legen sie ins Auto und ab dafür. 
Jetzt hatte ich letzte Woche fünf Sendungen die mit GLS abgeholt werden sollten. Da ist es eigentlich auch einfach aber scheinbar doch nicht.
Wenn GLS die Pakete abholt bringen die ihre eigenen Versandscheine mit und bekleben die auf meine Vorfrankierten Pakete mit dem Iloxxschein. Leider war es dem GLS aus was für Gründen auch immer nicht möglich die Pakete richtig zu bekleben. Er hat alle fünf Sendungen vertauscht und die Pakete an andere Personen verschickt.

Einen Tag später hatte ich schon die erste Mail im Postfach warum ich eine falsche Rute verschickt hätte. Ich dachte ich stehe im Wald ich beschrifte mir doch immer die Pakete mit den Rutenmodellen. Doch der Käufer schickte mir in der nächsten Mail ein Foto wo zwei verschiedene Paketscheine drauf waren. Der feine Herr von Gls hat einfach willkürlich die Pakete beklebt ohne darauf zu achten ob die Scheine zueinander gehören.
Da könnte man doch aus der Haut fahren, oder nicht ?!

Das ist doch eine einfache Zuordnungssache die sogar Affen schaffen müssten.

Jetzt hab ich natürlich ganz großen HickHack mit meinen Käufern. Gott sei dank hat Iloxx da schnell reagiert und zwei Käufer haben mittlerweile ihre Pakete erhalten.

Sowas habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht erlebt.

Grrrr


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke für diese Meldung von dem zumindest für außenstehende doch recht erheiternden Versand-GAU! 
Immerhin ist man gewarnt #6, wenn ein GLS Auto vorfährt ...


----------



## DeralteSack (14. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mit GLS haben wir schon mehrere schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Oftmals liegst das Päckchen einfach vor der Tür (im Regen!!!, einsehbar für jeden,...) oder es werden Pakete angeliefert, die sie bei jemandem anderen nicht losgeworden sind (Person wohnt 200m um die Ecke in der angrezenden Straße), oftmals ist die Verpackung zerquetscht oder voller Löcher und wurde auch nicht wie bei DHL kontrolliert und neu versiegelt (auf Nachfragen bei den Versendern, war das vor Versand nicht so), u.s.w....

Aber auch bei DPD haben wir solche Erfahrungen schon gesammelt. Ein Schulfreund von früher bekommt seine Pakete nur noch zum Nachbarn geliefert, nachdem er sich über den Ausfahrer beschwert hatte, da dieser immer unfreundlich war und sehr rüde mit den Paketen umging, wobei es sehr oft Bruch gab.#d

Es sind zwar alles nur Menschen, die diesen Job machen, aber sie sollten sich trotz allem bei ihrer und auf ihre Arbeit konzentrieren. Schade, dass so etwas passiert.


----------



## vermesser (14. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerliner: Top! Schnell, gut, günstig. 

Eine versehentliche Überzahlung (der Artikel ist zweimal mit unterschiedlichen Preisen im Online Shop) wurde nach einem kurzen Telefonat anstandslos in bar ins Paket gepackt, obwohl der Fehler zumindest zur Hälfte auch bei mir lag.

Absolute Topleistung!


----------



## Yellow (15. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja ich bestelle auch bei Gerlinger und bin mit denen Super zufrieden!!   Mit PayPal bezahhlt und man bekommt die Ware echt schnell#h und immer gut reduzierte Ware im Angebot!!!

Gruß
Yellow


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Es sind zwar alles nur Menschen, die diesen Job machen, aber sie sollten sich trotz allem bei ihrer und auf ihre Arbeit konzentrieren. Schade, dass so etwas passiert.


Du sagst es!
Demnächst werden sie aber durch Auslieferungsdrohnen ersetzt und alles wird gut! :q


Ist ja fast schon langweilig  mit Gerlinger, aber da ist alles super bisher, von Vorkasse, Fehlergebnisbeträgen, Rückzahlungen, Rücksendungen, Online-Rückpaketschein, Serviceleistung (Rutencrack Purefishing/Berkley getauscht), telefonischer Kontakt, Absprachen, Nachbestellung/Nachlieferung, Sonderaktionen Rabatt, .... 
also #6 #6


----------



## jkc (18. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden wie es weitergeht.#6



Hi, 

hier kleines Update von mir:
Nach meiner letzten Nachricht an den Verkäufer (12.08.2015) entdeckte ich eine Email vom Verkäufer, man entschuldigte sich, für die Vezögerung, habe die Bestellung aber jetzt erneut auf den Weg gebracht, da diese bei DPD verloren gegangen sei. Etwas verwunderlich für mich, dass das unter der gleichen Sendungsnummer lief. Auf meinen Rücktritt ging niemand ein.
Auch von DPD bekam ich keine Reaktion auf meine Bitte die Sendung zurück zum Absender gehen zu lassen, stattdessen bekam ich am 13.08. die Nachricht, das mein Paket heute ausgeliefert werden würde. Da ich nicht zu hause sein konnte um die Annahme zu verweigern und vermeiden wollte, das DPD das Paket bei einem Nachbarn abgibt, oder wie bei den letzten zweien, mir das Ding einfach vor die Tür stellt (ohne Abstellgenehmigung) habe ich das Paket dann in einen Paketshop umgebucht, um es dort nicht abzuholen. Da müsste das Teil nun noch ein paar Tage auf mich warten und dann zurück gehen.
Zwischen zeitig erhielt ich auch Nachricht vom Verkäufer, das Paket sei schon unterwegs und ich solle die Annahme verweigern. Auf meine Zahlungsaufforderungen wurde aber nicht eingegangen.
Am 14. hätte ich Ebay einschalten können, bin aber erst am 15. dazu gekommen; habe dann Ebay-Käuferschutz den Fall geschildert; heute Nachricht bekommen, aufgrund überraschend hoher Anzahl an Fällen käme es zur verzögerten Antwort - die Bearbeitung würde bis zum 21.08. ausgesetzt, dann überprüft ob Paket schon zum Versender zurück unterwegs, wenn ja bekäme ich Rückerstattung des vollen Betrages.

Soweit, Grüße JK


----------



## kpaulfaz (18. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Klappt auch die Lieferung (bei Gerlinger) an eine Packstation problemlos?

Gruß,
Andreas



Yellow schrieb:


> Ja ich bestelle auch bei Gerlinger und bin mit denen Super zufrieden!!   Mit PayPal bezahhlt und man bekommt die Ware echt schnell#h und immer gut reduzierte Ware im Angebot!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Yellow


----------



## jkc (18. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, noch eine andere Sache, hatte kürzlich den Fall, wo mir ein Shop eine Rückzahlung via Paypal erstattete, das Geld war ziemlich lange unterwegs, mehrere Tage vom Shop bis auf mein Paypal-Konto und dann fast noch mal genau so lange bis auf mein Bank-Konto, von früheren Fällen kenne ich zumindest den ersten Weg aufs Paypalkonto nahezu ohne Zeitverlust, ist das jetzt gängige Praxis, dass Paypal sich da so viel Zeit lässt?

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hab schon 3 Wochen auf meine Geld gewartet, dass Paypal auf mein Giro übertragen sollte.... die lassen sich da richtig Zeit


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, noch eine andere Sache, hatte kürzlich den Fall, wo mir ein Shop eine Rückzahlung via Paypal erstattete, das Geld war ziemlich lange unterwegs, mehrere Tage vom Shop bis auf mein Paypal-Konto und dann fast noch mal genau so lange bis auf mein Bank-Konto, von früheren Fällen kenne ich zumindest den ersten Weg aufs Paypalkonto nahezu ohne Zeitverlust, ist das jetzt gängige Praxis, dass Paypal sich da so viel Zeit lässt?


Das ist ganz normal.
Der Grund, warum PayPal mit einer Rückzahlung lange wartet, ist der, dass die PayPal Zahlung einmal ganz durchgewunken werden muss. Dauert im Schnitt 2 - 3 Wochen, bis du es auch bei dir nutzen kannst und es als "Abgeschlossen" gilt.

Grund:
Du tätigst eine Zahlung via PayPal -> Onlineshop. Da du kein Guthaben besitzt, nimmst du dein Bankkonto das anschließend belastet wird. (Lastschriftverfahren auf deinem Konto wird in Kraft gesetzt ) Jetzt hast du einen Fehler bemerkt oder bist unzufrieden und erwartest eine Rückzahlung, die der Onlineshop sofort tätigt. PayPal vermerkt es in deinem Konto, allerdings ist die Rückzahlung noch nicht "abgeschlossen".  

PayPal hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine 100% Sicherheit, dass deine Zahlung auf das PayPal Konto durch das Lastschriftverfahren durchgewunken ist. Also dauert es erst ein paar Tage, bis das Geld vom Lastschriftverfahren auf dem PayPal Konto sicher ist und es dann auch an dich zurückgezahlt werden kann.

Das ist für den Endverbraucher sehr dämlich und unverständlich, macht alles in allem aber Sinn. Es könnten so Leute hingehen, sich 2000€ untereinander zuschicken und sofort die Retour anfordern. Und schon hat man 2000€ zur Verfügung, die man ggf. nie bezahlt hat.

Edit: Wenn das Geld auf deinem PayPal Konto auch da ist, dann dauert es bei mir nur c.a. 2 Tage um es wieder aufs Konto zu schieben.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letzten Mittwoch (12.08.) mittags einen Pullover (Zanderkant), welcher auf Lager war bei siluri.de bestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt.
 Morgen (20.08.) soll der Pullover, dann endlich ankommen, finde das schon ziemlich lange für ca. 400 km Entfernung.
 Zudem wurden 1,23 € Paypal-Gebühren verlangt und 4,50 € Versand.


----------



## Stephan203 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey

hat von euch mal jemand bei "_*Angel-Laedle*_" bestellt oder Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## jkc (24. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, hier nochmal nen Update zu meinem Fall mit Goodfish24: 

Am 21.08. wollte sich Ebay ja wieder bei mir melden, haben die auch gemacht, jedoch nur um die Bearbeitung bis zum 24.08., also heute, weiter auszusetzen. Begründung dazu gab es nicht.
Das Paket ist jedenfalls seit dem 21. zurück zu Goodfish24 unterwegs, so ist es in der Paketverfolgung ersichtlich. Was zuerst da war, Nachricht von Ebay oder Eintrag in der Sendungsverfolgung habe ich noch nicht überprüft.

Interessant ist, das bei Ebay im Nachrichtenfenster irgendwo steht, sie hätten weitere Informationen von mir angefordert und ich solle diese bis zu einem nicht eingetragenem Datum nachreichen. Was sie aber nicht haben; ich denke auch dabei handelt es sich wieder um ne vorgefertigte Antwortlösung, die nichts mit dem Fall zu tun hat.|uhoh:

Ich denke auch Ebay/Paypal bekleckert sich hier nicht gerade mit Ruhm. 
Im Prinzip kann es ja sogar egal sein, was mit dem Paket ist. Es ist ja klar ersichtlich/dokumentiert, dass dieses erst lange nach meinem Rücktritt versendet wurde. Was der Verkäufer mit seinen Waren macht, liegt in seiner Verantwortung und interessiert mich einen feuchten Kehricht. Selbst wenn das Paket nie wieder beim Versender eintrifft, bliebe meine Forderung doch berechtigter Weise bestehen.
Im übrigen gehen mir diese vorgefertigten, entfremdenden Lösungswege, bei denen ich den Eindruck habe, flüssiger Austausch sei unerwünscht, auf den Sack. Jetzt z.B. sieht das System keine Möglichkeit vor, Ebay Käuferschutz weitere Nachrichten zu senden, oder diese ist sehr gut versteckt.
Kann das eine Form von "Spamschutz" sein?

Wie ist das denn rechtlich. Wenn Paypal mir die Kohle jetzt zurückerstattet, ist Goodfish24 dann aus dem Schneider? Oder schulden die mir dann (rechtlich) immer noch knappe 100€?:q

Naja, am 27.08. ist mein Geld genau einen Monat unterwegs, ich bin zuversichtlich, dass wir es schaffen.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ruf doch mal an beim Ebay Kundenservice. Hab ich auch schonmal gemacht vor längerer Zeit.
Mit einem Ansprechpartner klärt sich manches leichter.#6


----------



## tomsen83 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kommt ganz auf den Ansprechpartner an, den du am Telefon erwischt

Individuelle Beratung ist im System eBay/PP nicht vorgesehen. Schon gar nicht per Mail...

PP geht erstmal gaaaanz Standard vor: Käuferschutzantrag? Da wird nicht zwangsläufig gelesen, was du schreibst, sondern gaaaanz standardmäßig vom Verkäufer der Versandnachweis abgefordert. Legt der den vor und der ist auch noch plausibel, geht das Spiel weiter. Auf grund der Tatsache, dass dat Paket ja doch ne ordentliche Odyssee hinter sich hat, brauchen die PP-Betupper da ne Weile für.


----------



## jkc (24. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, morgen/übermorgen mal schauen, heute ist von Ebay nichts gekommen, obwohl sie sich melden wollten.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (24. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, nochmal nachgesehen; die 2. Verschiebung/ Aussetzung seitens Ebay erfolgte erst nachdem die Sendung als "Annahme verweigert" und "zurück zum Vesender" deklariert wurde. Heute 12.45Uhr ist es wohl dort angekommen und wie gesagt, trotz Ankündigung keine Rückmeldung erhalten und damit zwei mal Wort nicht gehalten.

Telfonisch bis 22 Uhr, wobei Rückrufservice vor 10 Minuten schon offline war. Steht kein Preis an deren Nummer, muss ich erst mal schauen.

 Ich freu mich schon aufs Telefonat.

Grüße JK


----------



## Khaane (25. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, noch eine andere Sache, hatte kürzlich den Fall, wo mir ein Shop eine Rückzahlung via Paypal erstattete, das Geld war ziemlich lange unterwegs, mehrere Tage vom Shop bis auf mein Paypal-Konto und dann fast noch mal genau so lange bis auf mein Bank-Konto, von früheren Fällen kenne ich zumindest den ersten Weg aufs Paypalkonto nahezu ohne Zeitverlust, ist das jetzt gängige Praxis, dass Paypal sich da so viel Zeit lässt?
> 
> Grüße JK



Es kommt auf den Zeitpunkt von Kauf und Storno an, die Ursprungszahlung muss erst als Lastschrift bei Paypal von deinem Konto eingehen, dauert ca. 3 Werktage.
D.h. wenn du kaufst und sofort stornierst muss du die Gutschrift abwarten, obwohl das Geld längst nicht mehr auf dem Shopkonto ist.


----------



## jkc (25. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hm, naja 

Bestellung + Zahlung 5.8. 
Storno      7.8.
Rückzahlung 10.8
Eingang auf Paypalkonto 16.08. + sofort Buchung aufs Bank-Konto
Eingang Bank-Konto 18.08.

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Paypal einfach eine Woche auf meinem Geld gesessen hat.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (25. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Ja, morgen/übermorgen mal schauen, heute ist von Ebay nichts gekommen, obwohl sie sich melden wollten.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hi, gerade Mitteilung bekommen Fall wird zu meinen Gunsten geschlossen und ich bekomme eine Rückzahlung in voller Höhe - aus Kulanz-Gründen. Der Verkäufer habe über die Sendungsinformationen belegt, dass er den Artikel an meine Adresse geschickt hat. Auf´s Datum hat da aber wohl niemand geschaut.:g
Geld würde meinem Paypal-Konto gutgeschrieben werden, dass kann bis zu fünf Tagen dauern...
Gibt dann wohl vorerst doch kein Telefonat.

Edit: Geld ist schon auf Paypalkonto verfügbar. #v



Grüße JK


----------



## Fattony (25. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hiki Versand

Wirklich grauenhaft. Habe eine Bestellung Anfang Juli aufgegeben. Es wurde alles verschickt bis auf 2 Okuma Powerliners. Heute das 4te Mal angerufen und der vorraussichtliche Versand wird immer um 1 Woche verlängert.

Wo sind wir hier gelandet das es knappe 2 Monate dauert um seine Ware vom Hersteller zu beziehen und zu verschicken?

Wieso werde ich bei der Bestellung nicht informiert das die Ware nicht lagernd ist?

Ganz schwache Leistung und sicherlich werde ich es mir beim nächsten Mal überlegen ob ich noch einmal dort bestelle.

Da regeln es kleinere Angelshops viel besser!!!

Bin am überlegen die 2 Okumas zu stornieren und bei einem anderen Angelshop zu bestellen, aber ob sich das lohnt.. #c

LG


----------



## DeralteSack (25. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wird mal wieder Zeit für was Positives...

Ende letzter Woche bei Gerlinger bestellt und heute da.
Ein Artikel war leider nicht mehr verfügbar, was das Computersystem scheinbar nicht wusste. Dafür bekam ich einen höherwertigen Artikel, mit dem ich auch schon geliebäugelt hatte, es aber noch nicht eingesehen habe dafür mehr zu bezahlen, erhalten.
Das ganze als Kulanz ohne Aufpreis!:m

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich voll und ganz zufrieden bin und ich die Qualität und den Kundenservice von Gerlinger absolut TOP finde! #6


----------



## tomsen83 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, gerade Mitteilung bekommen Fall wird zu meinen Gunsten geschlossen und ich bekomme eine Rückzahlung in voller Höhe - aus Kulanz-Gründen. Der Verkäufer habe über die Sendungsinformationen belegt, dass er den Artikel an meine Adresse geschickt hat.
> Grüße JK



Ich sachs ja: Glück gehabt. Aus Kulanz-Gründen#q#q#q


----------



## Doms (28. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern beim Raubfischspezi Tommi bestellt und bereits heute konnte ich das Paket entgegennehmen#6. Fands lustig, dass meine Kleinteile die ich bestellt habe in einem Eiskarton geliefert wurden, da hat wohl jemand während der Arbeit Eis gegessen :q


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Doms schrieb:


> Gestern beim Raubfischspezi Tommy bestellt und bereits heute konnte ich das Paket entgegennehmen#6. Fands lustig, dass meine Kleinteile die ich bestellt habe in einem Eiskarton geliefert wurden, da hat wohl jemand während der Arbeit Eis gegessen :q



Der verschickt immer seinen alten Müll, spart er schon Entsorgungsgebühren :vik::vik:

Im Ernst, das ist doch umweltfreundlich. Mir wurscht in was die Ware kommt, solange sie ordentlich verpackt is.


----------



## KarlK (28. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

---> Lurenatic.de


Klasse Laden, hatte da eine Japan-Schnur gekauft und weil es kurz vorm Wochenende war und GLS Samstags nicht ausliefert, kurz angefragt ob sie schon was verbuchen konnten, leider nein 

Haben die Schnur dann verständnisvoller Weise, dennoch losgeschickt weil ich ansonsten Samstag ohne Schnur an der Angel am Wasser ständt...

Da sag ich nur "HUT AB!" so zuvorkommende Händler sollte es echt öfters geben


--> Fishernator.com

Ebenfalls sehr gute Tackle-Dealer aus AT, die ihre ware gut verpackt und schnell nach DE liefern, empfehlenswert!

#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Doms schrieb:


> habe in einem Eiskarton geliefert wurden,



Eiskarton ist doch noch harmlos, wenn Du wüsstest was ich alles an Kartons nehme..:q
Ich halte es einfach für sinvoller alte Kartons und anderes Verpackungsmaterial noch mal zu verwenden als immer neuen Müll zu produzieren.


----------



## Kaka (28. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



KarlK schrieb:


> ---> Lurenatic.de



Kann ich bestätigen. Die Jungs sind einfach klasse. Von der Beratung bis zur Auslieferung spitze. Gestern erst wieder eine hochwertige Rute bestellt. Heute war sie top verpackt da. Und oben drauf noch ein hochwertiger Wobbler gratis dazu. 1A!


----------



## thomsen3 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Doms schrieb:


> Gestern beim Raubfischspezi Tommy bestellt und bereits heute konnte ich das Paket entgegennehmen#6. Fands lustig, dass meine Kleinteile die ich bestellt habe in einem Eiskarton geliefert wurden, da hat wohl jemand während der Arbeit Eis gegessen :q



War mit ihm auch immer sehr zufrieden, preis/Leistung und schnelle Lieferung. ..
Ich habe seine alten Kartons teilweise selber nochmal als Verpackung genutzt...


----------



## KarlK (28. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kaka schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Die Jungs sind einfach klasse. Von der Beratung bis zur Auslieferung spitze. Gestern erst wieder eine hochwertige Rute bestellt. Heute war sie top verpackt da. Und oben drauf noch ein hochwertiger Wobbler gratis dazu. 1A!



Wo du das gerade sagst, sehe ich das da noch was im Karton war |bigeyes
Ich glaub es sind 30m(?) Sunline Flourocarbon in passender Stärke zur geflochtenen Sunline :q

Sauber, müsste eigentlich heute noch zum Angelladen Flouro kaufen, jetzt hat sich  das erledigt.
Das geht ja fast schon als Gedankenlesen durch :m


----------



## Doms (28. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Eiskarton ist doch noch harmlos, wenn Du wüsstest was ich alles an Kartons nehme..:q
> Ich halte es einfach für sinvoller alte Kartons und anderes Verpackungsmaterial noch mal zu verwenden als immer neuen Müll zu produzieren.



Sehr gute Einstellung von dir #6


----------



## vermesser (31. August 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

OSD Schenck Automatisierungstechnik GmbH , hab da einen Akku für ein Echo gekauft. Gut, schnell, günstig.


----------



## vermesser (3. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schwimmerfabrikverkauf (ebay shop), schnell, gut verpackt, günstig.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Seid langem mal wieder was bei Plat gekauft, läuft immer noch super da und die neue Shimano Twinpower ist ne Wucht!


----------



## vermesser (7. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fjord-Fish über ebay- top. Mit kleinem Extraköder. Die haben aber wohl nur riesige Kartons  .

Angel- Domäne auch top.

Raubfischspezi- wie üblich ebenfalls 1a.


----------



## KarlK (7. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Seid langem mal wieder was bei Plat gekauft, läuft immer noch super da und die neue Shimano Twinpower ist ne Wucht!




Warum bei plat kaufen wenn es nach Zoll und Co genau so teuer ist wie hierzulande? 
Spekuliert man das es nicht im Zoll hängen bleibt?


----------



## vermesser (7. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Weil es im Ausland Sachen gibt, die du in der EU nicht oder sehr schwer bekommst.


----------



## KarlK (7. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Weil es im Ausland Sachen gibt, die du in der EU nicht oder sehr schwer bekommst.




Ok das ergibt Sinn bei "Sammelbestellungen" in denen exotische Sachen mit eingenommen sind, aber für die Twinpower alleine würds sich nicht rentieren (es sei den es wäre ein JP-Modell)


Danke für die Antwort! |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Karl K

Ich habe mir das 4000 er Modell mit der niedrigen Übersetzung (PG) gekauft.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Darauf spekulieren das der Zoll die Ware nicht aufgreift würde ich nicht. Das wird kaum klappen und würde mir auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## RuebeKauf (8. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab jetzt zum ersten Mal bei Schirmer bestellt, weil mein Stammdealer Gerlinger keine Lochbleikugeln im Wunschgewicht führt.
Geordert habe ich am 3.9., gebucht wurde am 4.9. Bisher habe ich von denen nichts gehört und die Bestellung wird dort unter "offen" geführt.
Ist das bei Schirmer normal?


----------



## jkc (9. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, ich kenne Schirmer als unproblematisch und schnell, habe aber schon lange nicht mehr dort bestellt.

Gerade ne Bestellung bei phd-shop.de gemacht, Produkt mindestens 10% günstiger gegenüber allen anderen Mitbewerbern, aber wirklich gut / vorbildlich fand ich das Bestellformular:

Bestellung als Gast ohne Konto einzurichten
Paypal 
Wählbar zwischen GLS und DHL als Versender
Adressenmaske für Paketstation und Versand an Postfiliale
Haken bei Newsletter nicht voreingestellt

Bin gespannt ob´s mit dem Standard weiter geht.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (11. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bestellung heute bei der Post abgeholt - volle Punktzahl für den Shop...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo Tackle... perfekt und schnell wie immer!!


----------



## Kochtopf (17. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fischdeal.de

Es dauert ein wenig bis eine Bestätigungsmail kommt, meine Rückfrage hierzu wurde schneller (und sehr freundlich!) beantwortet, die Bestellbestätigung kam ca. eine Stunde nach dem Bestell- und Bezahlvorgang (und ja, wenn ich bereits bezahlt habe mit Sofortüberweisung neige ich zu schnappatmung wenn ich keine Bestätigung bekomme). 
Nach 14 Kalendertagen nachdem der letzte Deal abgelaufen ist, frug ich nach wo mein Krempel bleibt - am nächsten Tag kam eine Email in der sich für die Verzögerung entschuldigt wurde und mir zugesichert wurde, dass das Päckchen am gleichen Tag  rausgeschickt werde. Jetzt warte ich seit zwei Tagen auf mein Päckchen.
Auswahl und Geschwindigkeit sind, GeschäftsModell bedingt, eher mau, aber man kann z.T. tolle Schnäppchen machen


----------



## vermesser (22. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Boddenangler wie üblich 1a. Gestern mittag bestellt, heute da.

Geburtstagsgutschein UND Gutschein für eine Bewertung konnten gleichzeitig verwendet werden! 

Super Laden.


----------



## DeralteSack (22. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Anglerzentrale24.de

Einfach TOP!!! #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Echt top. Gestern vormittag bestellt, nachmittags mail mit Trackingnummer bekommen und heute hier. |bigeyes
:m vf-angelsport.de


PS: Da ist sind die Okuma Longbow 60 und 90 im Angebot. #6


----------



## jkc (24. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, da hast Du Dir aber viel Zeit mit der Bestellung gelassen!

Kann Deine Erfahrung aber bestätigen. Schnell und absolut problemlos, glaube sogar, bei mir war´s auch am nächsten Tag schon da.

Auf Ebay habe ich derzeit wieder ein Fall, wo dem Versandunternehmen vor ca. 1er Woche elektronisch die Sendungsdaten übermittelt wurden, seit dem aber nichts passiert und scheinbar keine Waren an DHL übergeben wurde; Sachen sollten heute oder morgen kommen, ich glaub aber das wird nichts...
Ist diesmal allerdings kein Angelshop. (home_medica aus Polen)

"futtermittelkuh" über Ebay (glaube Futtermittel-kuhnwald ist der alleinstehende Online-Shop) hingegen, zum zweiten Mal, wie man sich das wünscht alles tutti.
*
*



Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> "futtermittelkuh" über Ebay (glaube Futtermittel-kuhnwald ist der alleinstehende Online-Shop) hingegen, zum zweiten Mal, wie man sich das wünscht alles tutti.




Kenn ich. #6 
Hast Pellets bestellt?

PS. Jau hat bissl gedauert aber die 90er sinds geworden.:m


----------



## Cynastorix (24. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelgeräte Wilkerling: 
Bestellt: 22.09. 21 Uhr
Versand: 23.09 9 Uhr
Erhalten: 24.09 9 Uhr

Alles bestens Verpackt und mit sehr professioneller Abwicklung. Besser geht es nicht!


----------



## Kaka (24. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zuletzt öfter bei suwes-fishing sowie http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/ bestellt. 

Beide jedes Mal absolut top und superschnell #6


----------



## jkc (25. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ...
> Hast Pellets bestellt?



Jupp, Pellets, leider erst nachher gesehen, dass bei Successful Baits gerade im Angebot; hab ich halt da auch noch mal geordert, brauchte sowieso noch par Kleinteile die ich alle dort bekommen habe.
Mach mir trotzdem gerade etwas Sorgen um meinen Pelletvorrat: Nach dem angefangem Sack in meinem Keller, dem einem von futtermittelkuh und dem anderen von Successful Baits, ist nur noch ein weiterer Sack übrig.|supergri



Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (25. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, die Bestellungen von Successful Baits ist nun auch hier, alles komplett - schnell und zuverlässig wie immer.

Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (28. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.adh-fishing.de/


Am Freitag gegen 11 Uhr dort eine Neopren-Wathose bestellt, weil die dort im Gegensatz zu anderen Shops auf vorrätig stand. Extra nochmal vorher angerufen und wegen der Größe gefragt, direkt via Paypal gezahlt.

Freitag - Keine Versandbenachrichtigung.
Samstag - Keine Versandbenachrichtigung.

"Ganz toll, eigentlich hätte ich die gerne schon am Montag gehabt."

Heute Anruf bekommen:
"Ja, die ist nicht auf Lager, sind aber bestellt, dürften irgendwann nächste Woche kommen.
Ich hab jetzt nur nicht storniert, weil ich se vor übernächste Woche eh nichtmehr brauchen kann und jetzt auf ne Entschädigung hoffe. Kann nicht angehen Artikel als vorrätig drin stehen zu haben und dann auch noch erstmal n paar Tage verstreichen zu lassen.

Das erste und das letzte Mal dort von mir.


----------



## Sete (28. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei www.adh-fishing.de wurde bei mir richtig schnell reagiert und geliefert. Ich hatte da wirklich keine Probleme. Anders sah die Sache bei  www.Wathose.de aus. Online bestellt, Bestätigungs Mail erhalten und dann war Ruhe. Auf Nachfragen wurde nicht reagiert. Erst als ich den Paypal Käuferschutz in Anspruch genommen, nach dem sich fast 2 Wochen nichts tat, kam eine Raektion. Habe dann die Bestellung dort storniert. Fazit: Bei Wathose.de bestelle ich nie wieder.


----------



## vermesser (29. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelgeräte Bode wie bisher immer top.


----------



## jkc (29. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Auf Ebay habe ich derzeit wieder ein Fall, wo dem Versandunternehmen vor ca. 1er Woche elektronisch die Sendungsdaten übermittelt wurden, seit dem aber nichts passiert und scheinbar keine Waren an DHL übergeben wurde; Sachen sollten heute oder morgen kommen, ich glaub aber das wird nichts...
> Ist diesmal allerdings kein Angelshop. (home_medica aus Polen)...



Naja, sieh an, 26.09. Fall auf Ebay eröffnet keine schriftlicher Reaktion bisher, komme scheinbar aber doch unerwartet schnell an meine Ware.



Vielleicht hol ichs heute noch ab mal schauen... respekt an DHL jedenfalls, sofern die obige Auflistung stimmt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Angelgeräte Bode wie bisher immer top.



Danke für die Blumen #6

Wir sind gerade dabei einen neuen Onlineshop aufzusetzen - wenn es bei dem "alten" mal etwas klemmt einfach anrufen und nachfragen.
Der "alte" Shop wird auch nicht mehr mit zuviel Neuheiten "gefüttert" - wer etwas sucht, einfach PN an mich oder unseren Händleraccount.


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen #6



Kein Problem, wenn es gut is, darf man das ja auch lobend erwähnen.

Rute Freitag nachmittag bestellt, gestern mittag da...gut verpackt, absolut ok #6 . Ich bestell gern bei euch.

Bin mal auf den neuen Shop gespannt.


----------



## Berliner123 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss auch einfach mal ein riesen lob für http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ da lassen!!!! Um 16 uhr eine Rute bestellt und um 16:30uhr eine Mail bekommen, dass die Rute versandet Wurde!!! Einfach nur top Von euch und macht weiter so!!!


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*German Tackle* Top! Lieferung erfolgte bereits am Folgetag. Daran sollten sich andere Shops mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Kommunikation ebenfalls vorbildlich. Auf Anfragen per email reagiert man schnell. #6

*Euro Carp* kein Flop aber doch etwas enttäuschend! Sofort per Paypal bezahlt, aber nach 2 Tagen noch immer kein Versand?! Anfragen auf emails werden wohl auch nicht beantwortet. Wenigstens kann man die per Telefon erreichen. Erneute Bestellung? Mhm, eher nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fischdeal.de
> 
> Es dauert ein wenig bis eine Bestätigungsmail kommt, meine Rückfrage hierzu wurde schneller (und sehr freundlich!) beantwortet, die Bestellbestätigung kam ca. eine Stunde nach dem Bestell- und Bezahlvorgang (und ja, wenn ich bereits bezahlt habe mit Sofortüberweisung neige ich zu schnappatmung wenn ich keine Bestätigung bekomme).
> Nach 14 Kalendertagen nachdem der letzte Deal abgelaufen ist, frug ich nach wo mein Krempel bleibt - am nächsten Tag kam eine Email in der sich für die Verzögerung entschuldigt wurde und mir zugesichert wurde, dass das Päckchen am gleichen Tag  rausgeschickt werde. Jetzt warte ich seit zwei Tagen auf mein Päckchen.
> Auswahl und Geschwindigkeit sind, GeschäftsModell bedingt, eher mau, aber man kann z.T. tolle Schnäppchen machen



Tja, nach weiteren Nachfragen und der weiteren Versicherung dass mein Paket rausgeschickt werde kam dann nach knapp 4 Wochen doch die Post, die Verpackung war ok und zum Trost gab es ein Glas zum Methodfeeder passender Minipopupboilies. Der nächste Deal muss mich schon sehr umhauen dass ich da bestelle aber mein Ärger hält sich letztendlich in Grenzen, da auf meine Emails schnell reagiert wurde und letztendlich alles gut ging.


----------



## donak (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Aber bei Fischdeal.de weiss man doch, dass es auch solange dauern kann oder irre ich mich da?

Ich habe mir einen Custom Köder bei einem Köderbauer aus den Niederlanden bestellt bestellt, für eien stolzen Preis, da hieß es, es kann 6 bis 8 Wochen dauern. Hat dann letzendlich 13 Wochen gedauert, ich muss zugeben, angefressen war ich auch.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Berliner123 schrieb:


> Muss auch einfach mal ein riesen lob für http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ da lassen!!!! Um 16 uhr eine Rute bestellt und um 16:30uhr eine Mail bekommen, dass die Rute versandet Wurde!!! Einfach nur top Von euch und macht weiter so!!!



Danke, wir geben uns Mühe!! Und der neue Onlineshop von uns nimmt weiter Form an, auch wenn es im Moment sehr stressig ist.

Aber wir (und andere "Mitbewerber") sind auch nur Menschen, es kann jedem Mal ein Fehler passieren.

Deswegen hier nochmal die Bitte an alle: wenn bei uns (oder jedem anderen Onlineshop) mal was nicht klappt: redet mit uns/den Betreibern!

Sicherlich ist es für den Kunden ärgerlich (und sollte auch nicht vorkommen) wenn man bestellt und der Artikel ist nicht verfügbar, aber oft lässt sich ein Problem mit einem Anruf oder einer Mail aus der Welt schaffen bevor man im Internet ein großes Fass aufmacht.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es für den Kunden ärgerlich (und sollte auch nicht vorkommen) wenn man bestellt und der Artikel ist nicht verfügbar



Das ist aber ein Fehler, der nicht passieren darf. Alles andere wie vergessen rauszuschicken, Teil vergessen, o.Ä. alles kein Problem.
Wenn ich aber bei einem Shop bestelle, weil der eben genau jenes Teil als vorrätig kennzeichnet, und evtl sogar noch andere Artikel mitbestelle, dann kotzt mich das sehr an. Schließlich hab ich mich nur aufgrund der angeblichen Verfügbarkeit für den Shop entschieden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Fehler, der nicht passieren darf. )



Leider aber nicht immer vermeidbar.
Wenn Dein System sagt  du hast noch welche von dem Artikel und ein Langfinger meinte diesen Artikel nicht bezahlen zu wollen, dann wird der auch nicht ausgebucht.
Oder wenn ein Kunde meint einen Artikel anschauen zu wollen und hängt ihn dann wieder woanders hin......
Da können solche Fehler schon mal passieren....#c


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Tommi,

natürlich kann das mal passieren. Wobei aber die meisten Online Händler - sagen wir mal - 2 Warenlager haben..... Einmal den Laden (sofern Sie diesen betreiben) und eben das eigentliche Lager, wo der Kunde nicht hin kommt, und halt Langfinger etc. in eigenen Reihen zu suchen sind.

Bei reinen Versendern sollte sowas dank Warenwirschaftsystem aber nicht vorkommen. Es sei denn, es ist gewollt......

Es ist nicht selten, dass eben erst versucht wird, eine gewisse Anzahl an Bestellungen zu bündeln (z.b.: Shimano Rollen) und nach erreichen der Anzahl diese dann erst zu bestellen. Hintergrund sind wohl Mengenrabatte usw. die der Shop dann mitnehmen kann. Und um diese voll zu bekommen, werden die Artikel im Onlineshop halt dennoch auf verfügbar geschaltet ohne dass die Artikel überhaupt da sind.... Und genau das ist der Punkt den viele Händler leider nicht zugeben wollen. 

Als Kunde verlange ich halt, dass die Angaben auf der HP stimmen oder zur Not nach der Bestellung jmd sich bei mir meldet und sagt der Artikel ist vergriffen usw. Ich hab bei allen schon bestellt... bei Tommi, Bode, Wilkerling, Askari usw... usw...

Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen haben sich alle gemeldet wenn wirklich was nicht da war und halt bestellt werden musste. Die wenigen die es nicht getan haben, haben die Quittung erhalten und werden halt gemieden...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Leider aber nicht immer vermeidbar.
> Wenn Dein System sagt  du hast noch welche von dem Artikel und ein Langfinger meinte diesen Artikel nicht bezahlen zu wollen, dann wird der auch nicht ausgebucht.
> Oder wenn ein Kunde meint einen Artikel anschauen zu wollen und hängt ihn dann wieder woanders hin......
> Da können solche Fehler schon mal passieren....#c



Genauso schaut es aus.

Wir haben ein externes Hochregallager mit einem Warenbestand und den Laden in Mülheim Kärlich, die zwei Filialen sind nicht am Onlineshop angeschlossen, deren Warenbestand ist dort nicht zusehen.

Im Hochregallager befinden sich Artikel die auch im Laden verhanden sind, im Laden aber Artikel die NICHT im Lager zu finden sind.

Unser Warenwirschaftssystem arbeitet in "Echtzeit" und wir arbeiten mit eigenen Artikelnummern bzw. Scannern und EAN-Code. Das heißt wenn der Kunde in der Kasse einen Artikel an der Kasse oder ein Onlinekunde seine Bestellung bezahlt hat, wird dieser automatisch aus dem Bestand gebucht.

Der Kunde bestellt online und das WW-System greift auf die Bestände von Lager & Laden zu.
Das Personal im Lager bucht diese Bestellung und bekommt die Waren aufgelistet die im Lager vorhanden sind - die im Laden befindlichen Artikel werden in einem "Filialauftrag" zusammengefasst und an den Laden überstellt und wir suchen diese Artikel im Laden zusammen.

Wenn Artikel nicht vorhanden sind, korregieren wir direkt mit dem Handscanner den Warenbestand und der Artikel wird, sofern der Mindestbestand erreicht ist, beim Hersteller automatisch bestellt und mit der nächsten Lieferung geliefert.

Wie Tommi schon geschrieben hat: ist ein Artikel geklaut worden oder aber es passierte ein Buchungsfehler, dann ist es eben passiert und nicht mit Absicht des Händlers.

Wir versuchen in diesem Fall dem Kunden zu helfen: entweder wird der Artikel in der Filiale geordert oder aber beim Hersteller.

In jedem Fall wird der Kunde aber informiert!

Und deswegen gibt es eben "billige" und "günstige" Onlineshops...

Tommi wird das bestätigen können: ein gutes Lager und ein funktionierendes Warenwirschaftsystem das in "Echtzeit" mit EAN-Codes (oder zuverlässigen Mitarbeitern) arbeitet, kostet eben Geld.
Ein tatsächlich vorhandener Warenbestand ebenfalls, denn das muß alles restlos vorfinanziert werden - einen "virtuellen" Warenbestand und somit Dumpingpreise anbieten kann jeder...

Und wie oben schon gesagt: ein guter Onlineshop ist für seine Kunden greifbar und es erfolgt Zeitnah eine Reaktion - Zeitnah bedeutet das es auch mal zwei, drei Stunden dauern kann, wir sind ja auch am Arbeiten und sitzen nicht nur vor dem PC...


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



donak schrieb:


> Aber bei Fischdeal.de weiss man doch, dass es auch solange dauern kann oder ?.



Ja, aber angegeben sind 14 Werktage (wozu durchaus Samstags gehören kann), ärgerlich ist es nur wenn einem gesagt wird, dass es am Folgetag versandt werde und dann zwei Wochen nix kommt. Da man in Vorkasse tritt sollte sowas nicht passieren finde ich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und wie oben schon gesagt: ein guter Onlineshop ist für seine Kunden greifbar und es erfolgt Zeitnah eine Reaktion - Zeitnah bedeutet das es auch mal zwei, drei Stunden dauern kann, wir sind ja auch am Arbeiten und sitzen nicht nur vor dem PC...


Das ist ja gut ...
wenn aber eine Woche nichts passiert, wird auch der geneigteste Kunde unwirsch und hadert mit seiner Bestellung und dem Händler/Shop. Deswegen haben wir ja auch diesen Thread!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gebe ich dir Recht.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema, sonst bekomme ich/wir noch Mecker...


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind.....

*Angelplatz.de *

Einmal... und nie wieder ;(.
Wer mehr lesen will - bitte hier mal rein schauen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218684&page=19

Seit gestern Nachmittag ist das Geld wieder da. Aber keinerlei Reaktion oder gar ein Sorry vom Service, dass die anscheinend defekte Ware (Kundenretoure) gerade wieder ungeprüft eingepackt hatten....

Hab die Rolle dann neu bei *Wilkerling *bestellt... was soll ich sagen, alles TOP! War nach 2Tagen nach Bestellung da und es ist def, NEUWARE!! Danke!


----------



## Trollwut (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> http://www.adh-fishing.de/
> 
> 
> Am Freitag gegen 11 Uhr dort eine Neopren-Wathose bestellt, weil die dort im Gegensatz zu anderen Shops auf vorrätig stand. Extra nochmal vorher angerufen und wegen der Größe gefragt, direkt via Paypal gezahlt.
> ...



Nach wie vor Bestellung nicht einmal versendet. Eben ne Mail geschickt, in der ich meinen Unmut äußere. Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort


----------



## captn-ahab (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M Angelsport

Schnell geliefert, alles dabei und die Preise waren auch gut.


----------



## Chr1ng (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zum zweiten Mal bei tackle-dealer-shop.de bestellt und wieder ein super schneller Versand. Montags die Bestellung aufgegeben und Mittwochs war alles da. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen! :m


----------



## wowa.krohmer (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.raubfischspezi.de kann ich nur empfehlen! Super kontakt und blitzschneller Versand! Jighaken sind da sehr sehr günstig! Wirklich klasse!

Bei a&m Angelsport habe ich auch vor ein paar Tagen bestellt. Bin ich auch super zufrieden mit


----------



## RuebeKauf (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> A&M Angelsport
> 
> Schnell geliefert, alles dabei und die Preise waren auch gut.



Bei A&M bestelle ich auch gern, wenn die Dinge die ich benötige, bei Gerlinger oder Wilkerling nicht im Programm sind.

Askari hat ne Riesenauswahl. Allerdings ist ein Großteil davon in meinen Augen nur Schrott. Sowas bieten meine oben genannten Stammdealer gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Patrick086 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da Stimm ich dir zu , Askari hat in letzter Zeit ganz schön abgebaut . Gab mal Interessante Sachen dort, aber jetzt nix mehr #d .


----------



## kreuzass (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Gerlinger gemacht. Die sind wohl nach wie vor unschlagbar. Service & Lieferzeiten sind absolut top. Die angegebenen Lieferzeiten werden - meiner Erfahrung nach - in der Regel unterboten. Auch mit Lieferschwierigkeiten habe ich bisher keine Erfahrungen machen dürfen. Sei jedoch dazugesagt, dass ich dort erst 3- oder 4x etwas bestellt habe. Preislich sind sie auch immer sehr gut bei der Musik.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nach wie vor Bestellung nicht einmal versendet. Eben ne Mail geschickt, in der ich meinen Unmut äußere. Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort




"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

[edit by Admin: Siehe Regeln, kein veröffentlichen von Mails etc., bitte beachten, danke]


Kam dann heute an. 
Zwar alles dabei, aber bei ner Bestellung von rund 200€, grade wenns ne Erstbestellung ist, und ich fast nen Monat drauf warten muss, nicht aus meinem Verschulden, dann erwarte ich doch, dass zumindest irgendeine "Beilage" dabei ist.
Von den handgeschriebenen "Vielen Grüßen" auf der Rechnung kommt mir die verlorene Zeit nämlich auch nicht wieder.

In sofern, empfehle ich nicht und werde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen.|krach:


----------



## s3nad (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Um welchen Shop handelt es sich @trollwut

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> http://www.adh-fishing.de/
> 
> 
> Am Freitag gegen 11 Uhr dort eine Neopren-Wathose bestellt, weil die dort im Gegensatz zu anderen Shops auf vorrätig stand. Extra nochmal vorher angerufen und wegen der Größe gefragt, direkt via Paypal gezahlt.
> ...




Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## s3nad (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kein Wunder das du stinkig bist. Kundenservice ist was anderes. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iltis05 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist mitlerweile leider standart bei den Shops.
Meine erfahrungen gehen weg vom onlinehandel, teilweise werden lieferungen erst tage später versendet.Bei einem Garantiefall musst du die versandkosten selbst zahlen und nur Mecker.Mitlerweile bekomme ich bei vielen Artikeln fast ähnliche Preise , kann sie vorher Probieren und im Garantiefall wirds dort direkt abgegeben und gut ist.
Gruss
Iltis


----------



## nada1988 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber wollte trotzdem ein großes Lob für lurenatic aussprechen. 
Habe dort vor zwei Monaten eine Palms Molla bestellt, spontan kurz vor einem spontanen Hollandtrip. Bezahlt per Überweisung, lurenatic war so freundlich den Artikel noch am selben Tag gegen Kopie der Überweisungsbestätigung loszuschicken! Einen Tag später war sie da, top Händler!


----------



## maniana (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Da Stimm ich dir zu , Askari hat in letzter Zeit ganz schön abgebaut . Gab mal Interessante Sachen dort, aber jetzt nix mehr #d .



nicht nur das.
ich habe bei Askari jetzt schon mehrfach das Thema daß gute Angebote angepriesen wurden, dann bestellte ich diese, legte noch Kleinzeug dazu, und dann ist der Hauptartikel (also vom guten Angebot) nicht lieferbar, und ich solle 12 Wochen darauf warten. Oft genug habe ich dann den Hauptartikel storniert, und bin dann wegen dem zugelegten Kleinzeugs das ja bereits geliefert wurde auf den VK sitzen geblieben.
Das Thema habe ich jetzt schon mindestens 3x durch, und bin deswegen jetzt auch raus bei Askari. Verarschen kann ich mich selbst...


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Aber wir (und andere "Mitbewerber") sind auch nur Menschen, es kann jedem Mal ein Fehler passieren. Deswegen hier nochmal die Bitte an alle: wenn bei uns (oder jedem anderen Onlineshop) mal was nicht klappt: redet mit uns/den Betreibern.



Na, ganz so banal ist es dann leider auch nicht. Ich erkenne schon sehr schnell ob ich an einen Saftladen geraten bin oder es ein Versehen war. Wir Kunden sind nicht ganz so blöd. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele...

So einige Händler haben ihren Stall offenbar nicht im Griff. Da sind Artikel auf verfügbar bzw. sofort lieferbar gelistet, obwohl die gar nicht auf Lager sind. Man ruft an und erfährt dann, dass der Artikel versendet wird sobald verfügbar. Aha, danke für das Gespräch! Ach ja, es gibt sogar einen Händler der 3-5 Werktage braucht um zu prüfen ob der Artikel überhaupt auf Lager ist. Wie Bitte?! Immerhin steht es bei jedem Artikel auf der Webseite. Man weiß also worauf man sich einlässt. 

Dann gibt es welche, bei denen sich 2 Tage nach Bestellung/Zahlung nichts rührt. Am 3. Tag wird dann versendet und am 4. Tag mit etwas Glück kommt das Paket an, wahrscheinlicher aber erst am 5. Tag. Mensch, in 5 Tagen kann die Welt bereits untergehen! 

Reklamationen bzw. Garantiefälle sind auch lustig. Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit meinem Allroundmarin Schlauchboot. Details spare ich mir, weil sonst kommt mir wieder das Kotzen. Angeblich war ich Schuld, weil falsch aufgepumpt. Erst nach Wochen/Monaten hab ich ein neues bekommen. Aber auch nur weil ich irgendwann die Schnauze voll hatte und die Angelegenheit einem Anwalt übergeben wollte. Ach ja, das neue Boot verrichtete seine Dienste 3 Jahre lang ohne zu murren, welch ein Wunder.

Amüsant wird es auch, wenn man nach einem Widerruf seinem Geld hinterher rennen darf und erst nach Wochen die Kohle wieder sieht. Bei den guten Händlern läuft das innerhalb von wenigen Tagen über die Bühne. Fast schon kriminell wird es aber, wenn die Händler die Hinsendekosten nicht erstatten wollen. So einen Spezi hatte ich auch mal, war sogar ein eBay Händler. Sofort hab ich einen Fall eröffnet und bekam das Geld natürlich erstattet. Ihr seht also mit was für Deppen man sich rumärgern darf. 

Dann gibt es noch Speziallisten die emails überhaupt nicht oder erst nach 3 Tagen beantworten! So was geht gar nicht in Zeiten von Facebook & Co. Mittlerweile gibt es sogar Live-Chats mit Händlern (natürlich nur im Ausland und nicht in D), aber von solchen Dingen sind wir ja noch Lichtjahre entfernt, Stichwort Servicewüste. |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das mit den Versandkosten bei Rücksendung etc. hat sich aber seit Aug. 2014 ja eh erledigt. Zahlt man nun schön selber.... es sei denn, der Verkäufer erstattet das oder schickt ne Paketmarke.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

In meinem Fall ging es um die Versandkosten beim Kauf (= Hinsendekosten), nicht die Rücksendekosten wenn es mir nicht gefällt. |wavey:


----------



## iltis05 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Und was sagt uns das!!!
Geiz ist nicht immer Geil.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Na, ganz so banal ist es dann leider auch  nicht. Ich erkenne schon sehr schnell ob ich an einen Saftladen geraten  bin oder es ein Versehen war.


Doch, ist es - Qualität (also ein funktionierendes WWS) und Ware die *real* auf Lager ist und nicht beim Zulieferer im Regal liegt, kostet eben Geld.

Ein Laden der mit Dumpingpreisen lockt hat das Zeug vermutlich auch nicht auf Lager, das geht finanziell garnicht (außer er legt Geld drauf)



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> So einige Händler haben ihren Stall offenbar  nicht im Griff. Da sind Artikel auf verfügbar bzw. sofort lieferbar  gelistet, obwohl die gar nicht auf Lager sind. Man ruft an und erfährt  dann, dass der Artikel versendet wird sobald verfügbar. Aha, danke für  das Gespräch! Ach ja, es gibt sogar einen Händler der 3-5 Werktage  braucht um zu prüfen ob der Artikel überhaupt auf Lager ist. Wie Bitte?!  Immerhin steht es bei jedem Artikel auf der Webseite. Man weiß also  worauf man sich einlässt.


Er hat es (vermutlich) nicht auf Lager, er bietet es nur an!!! Das mit "der Prüfung ob verfügbar" bezieht sich insgeheim darauf das er beim Zulieferer prüft ob der es auf Lager hat!

Dann kommt halt jeden Tag ein Paket in dem die Ware ist die vor 3,4 oder 5 Tagen bestellt und bezahlt wurde.
Mit diesem fremden Geld wurde die vorherige Lieferung bezahlt und so hangelt sich der Shop von Tag zu Tag...



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es sogar Live-Chats mit  Händlern (natürlich nur im Ausland und nicht in D), aber von solchen  Dingen sind wir ja noch Lichtjahre entfernt, Stichwort Servicewüste. |supergri


Nein, sowas ähnliches gibt es - Das AB und FB ist mit unserem Geschäftsaccount während der Öffnungszeiten online und ich schaue immer mal wieder drauf - wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe! Ich muß ja auch Kunden im Laden bedienen, Ware auspacken, Rechnungen eingeben usw usw...



iltis05 schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das!!!
> Geiz ist nicht immer Geil.


Geiz ist NIE Geil, (aber Dummheit ist schwer in Mode) weil es letztenendlich dem Fachhändler vor Ort das Leben schwer macht und mitverantwortlich ist für das große Sterben der Einzelhändler in den Städten.
Man sollte aber unterscheiden zwischen "Dumping-Billig" und "günstigem Angebot".

Wer die finanziellen Rücklagen und Möglichkeiten hat, große Pakete eines Artikels beim Zulieferer abzunehmen, hat ein paar gute Angebote wo sich jeder fragt wie das geht (glaubt mir, es geht!!)

Der Rest der Ware hat einen "normalen" Preis, mit dem BEIDE Parteien leben können.

Der Kunde weil er im Laden ein Produkt und den  *SERVICE* einkauft (oder im Onlineshop die Ware auch wirklich erwirbt und nicht eine "Verfügbarkeitsprüfung") und der Händler, weil er etwas verdient und somit seine Angestellten bezahlt, die Steuern entrichtet und damit auch das öffentliche Leben finanziert.


----------



## iltis05 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So ist es leider.
Wenns dir dann so geht wie nem Kollegen von mir, dann hat man Pech.
Er hatte ne Rolle bestellt ,die wurde nie geliefert.Da die zulieferer Firma diese nicht an Firma liefern konnte.produktionsprobleme.
Das ging fast 6 monate, lachhaft.


----------



## iltis05 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So kaufe ich nicht mehr ein, ich Bestell nur Artikel die lieferbar sind Online.
Ansonsten ziehe ich lieber dem Händler vorort die Ohren lang, als mich am Tel verarschen zu lassen.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die Händer vor Ort sind meistens (nicht immer) was Service angeht die reinste Katastrophe. Da frage ich mich als Kunde, warum ich dann im Schnitt 25% mehr zahlen soll - wenn ich im Falle einer Gewährleistungssache auf einmal gar keinen Service mehr habe. Ich hatte da so Fälle, wo etwas ausgetauscht werden sollte. Da sollte ich als Kunde aber 3-4 Wochen warten, bis der Händler genug für nen Kombiversand sammelt bzw. andernfalls sollte ich 50% der Kosten (Versand) übernehmen..... und so Geschichten. Aber dann schimpfen die Händler alle über das böse Internet was die Preise kaputt macht.... Internet und E-Commerce kam nicht über Nacht. Aber viele Händler dachten Opa Helmut kauft nur bei Ihm.... die Zeiten sind vorbei....


Egal.... Back to Topic:


Extrem Service Orientierter Laden wenn es um Rutenbau -  aber auch um "richtige" Meeresköder geht -----> *Tackle24.de* 


Inzwischen umgezogen in einen größeren Laden und das Sortiment wächst. Beratung ist top und auch kleine Bestellungen - (Gerade als Rutenbauer merkt man gerne mal mitten im Aufbau, dass 2-3 Kleinteile im Cent oder € Bereich fehlen) -  werden günstig und schnell nachgeliefert! 


Hoffe der Service bleibt so - denn andere "große" Namen in Rutenbau-Handel tragen die Nase SEHR hoch was Bestellungen und Anfragen von Kunden angeht....


----------



## iltis05 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hab meine Händler wo ich guten Service geniese und mit guten Preisen rechnen kann.
Also 25% sparen ist schön, wenn ich mich nicht rumärgern muss.
Aber oftmal ist es ja jetzt anderst, sonst gäbe es solche Threats nicht.Wenn du mal nur ein paar kleinigkeiten brauchst, must halt warten ob ein Päckchen kommt oder nicht.ich fahr zum Händler um die eche und kaufe es, mit nem netten Plausch .
Aber nur fast Online kaufen, und dann meckern über den Service beim Örtlichen Händlern.
Dann vielleicht auch Maden und Tauis ab sofort online kaufen, sind dort auch billiger.


----------



## yellowred (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe am Montag tagsüber ne neue Shimano Yasei Aspius im Angelcenter Kassel bestellt. Mittwoch Nachmittag habe ich das gute Stück in den Händen gehalten und zu meiner Verwunderung noch eine Packung Gufis von Savage Gear als Geschenk dazu erhalten. War meine erste Bestellung dort und es wird nicht die letzte Bestellung bleiben. Besser geht es nicht!


----------



## Schönbucher (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hier mal meine Erfahrung zum oftmals gescholtenen Service der Fa. Shimanski.
Hatte im Sommer dieses Jahres das Problem das bei einem Sturz das Spitzenteil und Die Feederspitze meiner Shimano Feederrute zerstört und die Kurbel der Rolle (auch Shimano) Abgebrochen ist.
Nachdem ich bei meinem Regionalen Händler vorsichtig wegen einer Kurbel nachgefragt habe, meinter dieser das die sehr Teuer (+/-30€) wäre plus Vesandkosten, Lieferzeit...blablabla. Es wäre vielleicht besser gleich ne neue Rolle zu kaufen. Wie Bitte??? das bei einer Rolle die neu nicht unter 120€ zu bekommen ist!!
Na ja hab mich dann an den Shop erinnert wo ich die Rute vor zwei Jahren erworben hatte. Dort Angerufen und gesagt was ich brauche. Antwort: Alles kein Problem wird bestellt Lieferzeit ca.1 Woche.
Nach zehn Tagen war das Paket zu den Shop üblichen ohne irgendwelche Zusatz versandkosten mit allen Ersatzteilen geliefert. Auch die Kurbel für15€. 
Also es kommt auch hier wie mit Sicherheit bei allen anderen Herstellern darauf an was für einen Händler man im Rücken hat. Nochmals Danke für die sehr Kompetente Beratung und Betreuung an die Anglerzentrale24/ Familie Rudholzer.


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelsport Schirmer! Top Laden #6 . 

Angefragt nach anderen Kurbeln für zwei Rollen von mir, Angebot erhalten, innerhalb weniger Tage waren die Teile da und bei mir. 

Obwohl ich da selten bestelle und nur Kleinstkunde bin, super Service!


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Stollenwerk. Zügige Lieferung. Gute Preise trotz gegenteiliger Nachrede und eine Zugabe in Form von Gummiködern im Paket. Guter Laden! #6


----------



## maniana (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Stollenwerk. Zügige Lieferung. Gute Preise trotz gegenteiliger Nachrede und eine Zugabe in Form von Gummiködern im Paket. Guter Laden! #6



wenn ich noch den Typen in dem Laden riechen könnte...
frage nach Forellenteig mit Knoblaucharoma, meint der haben sie nicht, aber braucht man ja auch nicht weil es fangen ja die anderen (Teige) genauso.
Danke fürs Gespräch...


----------



## Bodensee89 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hatte in den letzten Wochen mit Stollenwerk und Boddenangler zu tun. 

Beide ohne Probleme und sehr schnell.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Für Gummiköder und Zubehör etc. ist dies seit 
langer Zeit mein Lieblingsshop.Vor allem die kurzen
Lieferzeiten sind Klasse.Die Jungs haben ihren Laden
im Griff.

http://www.camo-tackle.de/


----------



## Aux1907 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hab meinen Schein erst seit Kurzem und daher in letzter Zeit viel online bestellt:

gerlinger: Schon 5 mal bestellt. Immer schnell und zuverlässig, eine Rücksendung wurde sehr schnell bearbeitet.

askari: zwei Mal bestellt, alles okay

am-angelsport: 2 Jacken und 2 Hosen in verschiedenen Größen bestellt, alles als sofort lieferbar im shop ausgezeichnet.
Nach ein paar Tagen keine Versandbestätigung. Anruf meinerseits: Eine Jacke ist doch nicht lieferbar, dauert noch 10 Tage. Das war mir zu lange, Bestellung storniert und Geld umgehend zurück erhalten. naja...


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Händer vor Ort sind meistens (nicht immer) was Service angeht die reinste Katastrophe...



ich weiß ja nicht welche vergleichsgrößen du hast - deine aussage halte ich jetzt erstmal für eine aussage aufgrund einer sehr persönlichen negativen erfahrung.

ich seh local dealer im service meilenweit vor online-discountern.

ist jedenfalls meine erfahrung in nicht zu wenigen fällen


----------



## Fr33 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hätte ggf schreiben sollen "meine" Händler vor Ort  Dann relativiert sich das ganze wieder.....

Von den wirklichen Discountern wie dem Österreicher und Askari bin ich ebenfalls geheilt. Im laufe der Zeit hat man nen guten Erfahrungsrahmen und bestellt nicht mehr Blind, sondern gibt halt 1-2€ mehr aus und bestellt bei Shops die in der Vergangenheit positiv hervorstachen.


----------



## s3nad (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss hier auch nochmal einem meiner favourite Händler zu loben. Gestern gegen 11:30 Uhr Bestellung aufgegeben. 5min später Hinweis Mail erhalten das ich die Hausnummer vergessen habe anzugeben. Heute um 14:30uhr das Paket erhalten. Zwar finde ich es happig erst ab 150€ Bestellwert Porto freie Lieferung zu erhalten, aber die spar Pakete bei den Jigköpfen sind preislich unschlagbar. Sodass ich eh nicht unter 150€ bei denen bestelle. Das illex wobbler Angebot hat den Warenkorb nicht kleiner werden lassen ;-) . Top Shop! 
Www.tackle-dealer-shop.de
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bleizange (5. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

diesem Thread habe ich bis jetzt wenig Beachtung  geschenkt. Ruten, Rollen und Kleinteile kauft man nicht online, so  lautete jedenfalls bis jetzt meine Devise. Neben dem Aussehen spielte  für mich auch die Haptik eine wichtige Rolle. Na ja, hat sich eigentlich  auch nicht geändert. Allerdings werde ich wohl nach diversen Pleiten  auch in Zukunft meine Ruten und Rollen online bestellen. Erst gestern  war wieder so ein Tag voller Pleiten. Brauchte für meine Stippe einen  Stonfo. Also rein ins Auto und den ersten großen Anglermarkt  angesteuert. Und dann folgte die Ernüchterung: In diesem Geschäft, dass  zu einer großen Ketten von Märkten gehört, gab es nicht einmal dieses  kleine Zubehörteil. Überhaupt war die Auswahl an Friedfischzubehör so  gut wie nicht vorhanden. Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch noch eine Rute  kaufen, aber das war noch schwieriger. Bis auf ein paar Ruten, die  offensichtlich als Alibi dienten, war nichts zu bekommen. Im Bereich  Karpfen und Raubfisch sah das allerdings ganz anders aus. Dort gab es  alles mögliche zu kaufen und die Auswahl war aufgrund der Menge schon  fast unübersichtlich. In einem anderen Laden, der ebenfalls zu einer  großen Kette gehört, bot sich mir das gleiche Bild. Meinen Stonfo bekam  ich dann doch noch in einem kleinen Laden. Aber Ruten für die  Friedfischangelei ... Ach egal, bestelle ich ab sofort online. Zum Glück  gibt es dazu diesen Thread.


----------



## Kaka (5. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

https://www.eurocarp.de/

Neue Rute bestellt am Montag Abend, Mittwoch Vormittag war das gute Stück hier. Verpackung sehr gut. Absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## Kan_aal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bin gerade in einer miesen Erfahrung mit www.fischdeal.de  ...

Fox Rage Hoddie und Jogger gekauft, 70 Tackos plus Versand. Über 14 Tage Lieferzeit.

Nach der ersten Wäsche ist der untere Bund vom Hoodie super labberig. Versucht zu reklamieren und mit der Begründung abgewiesen, man tausche nur neue, ungewaschen Ware um...

Naja, erstmal geschluckt und ich hätte mit diesem kleinen Mangel leben können, aber... :

Nach der zweiten Wäsche auf einmal ein paar kleine weiße Flecken auf dem einen Bein des Joggers, so ein wenig wie Pixelfehler auf nem Monitor.   Kam ich auch nopch so gerade mit klar...

Nach der dritten Wäsche dann jede Menge davon!

Ich hab die dann wieder angeschrieben, Fotos geschickt und wieder ne Absage, so was wäre noch bei keinem vorgekommen und alle seien mit der Ware zufrieden.

Jetzt reichts, Paypal Konflikt aufgemacht und mal schauen was nun kommt. Notfalls Anwalt! 80 Teuros für den Scheiß seh ich nicht ein!


----------



## Urmeli (5. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,
 Sportexrute bei Gerlinger.de bestellt am 2. november!  heute , der 5. november war die Rute bei mir Zuhause in Luxemburg.  Top verpackt ohne mängel, kann nichts dagegen sagen, klappt immer wie am schnürchen!

 Urmeli


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kan_aal schrieb:


> Bin gerade in einer miesen Erfahrung mit www.fischdeal.de  ...
> 
> Über 14 Tage Lieferzeit.


Völlig normal, steht aber auch irgendwo in den AGB.



Kan_aal schrieb:


> Fox Rage Hoddie und Jogger gekauft, 70 Tackos plus Versand.
> Nach der ersten Wäsche ist der untere Bund vom Hoodie super labberig. Versucht zu reklamieren und mit der Begründung abgewiesen, man tausche nur neue, ungewaschen Ware um...



Wenn die nicht umtauschen, melde dich mal per PN bei mir. Ich telefoniere dann mal mit dem Fuchs direkt und schau was die sagen.


----------



## Kan_aal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Völlig normal, steht aber auch irgendwo in den AGB.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn die nicht umtauschen, melde dich mal per PN bei mir. Ich telefoniere dann mal mit dem Fuchs direkt und schau was die sagen.




Ja, das mit der Lieferzeit ist auch echt nicht das Ding.

Danke für das Angebot. Bin da recht skeptisch ,da sie wie oben beschrieben ja schon 2mal abgelehnt haben. 

Hab dir ne pn mit Details geschickt.


----------



## jkc (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, naja, Umtausch ist ja ungleich Reklamieren. Dass die das gewaschen nicht mehr Umtauschen wollen ist ja irgendwo verständlich, was nichts daran ändert, dass sie Dir mangelfreie Ware liefern müssen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Revilo62 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sehe ich ein wenig anders, denn es handelt sich hier offensichtlich um einen verdeckten Mangel, der eben erst durch die Wäsche zum Vorschein kam, setzen wir mal voraus, dass der Waschgang nicht gerade die Kochwäsche 90° war.
Ich sehe da gute Chancen für den Umtausch-

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eben. Wie sonst will man die Waschbeständigkeit einer Textilie sonst erfahren, wenn nicht durch eine Waschung!?


----------



## jkc (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, nen Mangel sehe ich auch, aber deswegen ist es doch ne Reklamation, wobei der Händler dann ja zweimal die Möglichkeit nach zu bessern und mangelfreie Ware zu schicken. Erst nach den zwei Versuchen muss er die Ware zurück nehmen, was nicht heißt, dass ich als Händler 3mal Schrott schicken würde.

Grüße JK


----------



## Revilo62 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@jkc, du hast es doch richtig erkannt, es ist ja eine Reklamation und damit ist der Umtausch auch nicht ausgeschlossen, ne Reparatur ist ja nicht möglich.
Was anderes wäre, wenn er das Geld zurückhaben möchte, will er ja nicht, oder ?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## jkc (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ah, ok ich verstehe unter Umtausch: Ware gegen Geld.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich verstehe es, aus eigener Erfahrung, aber auch nicht, warum sich Händler dermaßen für ihre Lieferanten in die Brust werfen und sich gleich selber angemacht fühlen. Es ist einfach so, dass mal ein Artikel nicht so aus der Fabrikation kommt, wie er es denn gesollt hätte. Der Endverbraucher ist da frei von Schuld, ebenso sein Verkäufer. Also ist man da besser etwas freundlicher zueinander und reicht den Schwarzen Peter weiter. Ein Großhändler der auch nur ein bisschen auf sich und seine Reputation hält, wird so eine Lapalie zur Zufriedenheit aller regulieren.

Einzelhändler, die schon beim geringsten Anzeichen einer Reklamation auf der Palme sitzen, sind für mich in dem Moment schon so etwas von tot, töter geht ja gar nicht mehr. Und da muss ich gar nicht mal selber betroffen sein. Da reichen mir schon gehäuft auftretende Fälle im Netz, dass ich solche Händler meide, wie die Pest und da sind so einige unterwegs!


----------



## jkc (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Einzelhändler, die schon beim geringsten Anzeichen einer Reklamation auf der Palme sitzen, sind für mich in dem Moment schon so etwas von tot, töter geht ja gar nicht mehr. Und da muss ich gar nicht mal selber betroffen sein. Da reichen mir schon gehäuft auftretende Fälle im Netz, dass ich solche Händler meide, wie die Pest und da sind so einige unterwegs!



Hi, sehe ich auch so, wobei bei mir aktuell nur Nordfishing77 auf der Blacklist steht.
Von Ehmanns hab ich zwar auch schon viele Klagen gehört, aber ich selber habe da überdurschnittlich gute Erfahrung gemacht: Die haben meinen reparaturbedürftigen Schlafsack von sich aus als Garantiefall behandelt, und für mich kostenfrei (abgesehen vom Hin-Porto) repariert, obwohl ich beigeschrieben habe, dass ich Verursacher des Schadens bin und alle Kosten übernehme. Dabei haben die das Teil sogar 2 mal an mich zurück geschickt, da erste Zustellung gescheitert und zurück gegangen ist. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Tonauwer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach 2 Multirollen. Zum einen besitze ich die Xzoga JI 6723 Customrute und zum anderen kommt noch eine 2. Rute dazu.
Da habe ich ein Auge auf die Xzoga CS 250-58 oder die Smith AMJ SF510 geworfen. Als Rollen schweben mir die Accurate BX 500XN und eine Palastar CL 7000 DLX vor. In wiefern unterscheiden sich die beiden in der Schnurfassung sowie Gewicht? Welche der beiden Rollen könnte von der Haptik besser zu den oberen Ruten passen? Habe diese bei www.angeln-neptunmaster.de gesehen. Oder hat vielleicht jemand einen anderen Tipp?

Danke!


----------



## jkc (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tonauwer schrieb:


> ...Oder hat vielleicht jemand einen anderen Tipp?



Hi, mein Tipp: Beachte die Threadüberschrift!

Ich denke in einem anderem (eigenen) Thread wirst Du mehr Rückmeldung bekommen, wobei mir die Fragestellung / die Gerätschaften schon relativ speziell erscheinen und ich denke, dass Du zumindest nicht mit Antworten überhäuft werden wirst.

Viel Erfolg, Grüße JK


----------



## thymonst (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe am Anfang der Woche (04.11.15) hier im AB ein schönes Angebot vom "Angel Center Kassel" für eine Schimano Rarerium Rolle für diese Woche gesehen..und heute??
Ja genau.. War leider nichts mehr im Angebot! Was für ein...


----------



## layercake87 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

nun, ich war so blöd und hab mich wieder hinreissen lassen bei a&m angelsport zu bestellen. alle artikel haben 2-3 tage lieferzeit. am mittwoch morgens um 5 uhr bestellt und heute, samstag, wurde immer noch nichts verschickt trotz direkter bezahlung (sofortüberweisung).


----------



## Revilo62 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es, aus eigener Erfahrung, aber auch nicht, warum sich Händler dermaßen für ihre Lieferanten in die Brust werfen und sich gleich selber angemacht fühlen. Es ist einfach so, dass mal ein Artikel nicht so aus der Fabrikation kommt, wie er es denn gesollt hätte. Der Endverbraucher ist da frei von Schuld, ebenso sein Verkäufer. Also ist man da besser etwas freundlicher zueinander und reicht den Schwarzen Peter weiter. Ein Großhändler der auch nur ein bisschen auf sich und seine Reputation hält, wird so eine Lapalie zur Zufriedenheit aller regulieren.


Es gibt eben Menschen, die nehmen sowas persönlich und tun sich und auch dem Ursprungslieferanen eigentlich gar keinen Gefallen. Gründe hast Du ja benannt.
Unabhängig davon, jede Reklamation bedeutet schon ein wenig unangenehme Gespräche zwischen dem Verkäufer und dem Lieferanten, sollte aber nicht die Regel sein.
Leider hat der Gesetzgeber die Beziehung klar geregelt, der Kaufvertrag fand auf der Ebene Käufer( Kunde) und Verkäufer ( Tackle-Dealer) statt, somit findet die Reklamation oder Gewährleistung auf der gleichen Ebene statt, der Hersteller oder GH ist direkt dabei raus, weil das auf der Ebene Wiederverkäufer --Lieferant stattfindet. 
Manchmal hilft es ja, den Vertreter anzurufen oder direkt mit dem Lieferanten Kontakt aufzunehmen, in der Regel wird mir dann auch geholfen, ist aber eigentlich der Job des Verkäufers.
Oftmals geschildertes knurriges, abweisendes  Verhalten der Verkäufer oder auch Lieferanten, wohlgermerkt bei berechtigter Reklamation, wäre für mich der Knock-out für zukünftige Geschäfte. Es gibt für fast Alles vernünftige und einvernehmliche Lösungen und gehört zu einem gutes Service dazu.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schnur bei diesem Ebayshop:
http://www.ebay.de/usr/youfish-de?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754


150m Geflochtene, rund 10m warns mehr, außerdem war die Ware am nächsten Tag da. Hervorragend!


Bei Gerlinger für mich und nen Kollegen bestellt. Der Shop hatte aber für reduzierte Produkte, dass man nur einen Artikel pro Kunde bekommt. Hab ich aber erst nach dem Kauf gesehn.
Kurz Mail geschickt, von wegen Sammelbestellung, separate Rechnung per Mail bekommen, zusätzliche Rolle direkt mitgeliefert.

So weit passt das mal wieder


----------



## Andal (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sich als Kunde zu beschweren will aber auch gelernt sein. Mindestens genau so, wie man als Verkäufer wissen muss, wie man einen sichtlich erbosten Kunden so abfertigt, dass der selbst bei bösestem Willen keinen Groll mehr hegen kann. Hierzu mal zwei Beispiele.

Wie man sich mehr als erfolgreich beschwert, habe ich vor vielen Jahren als junger Kerl von einem mir unbekannten Herrn beim Sport-Scheck in der Skistiefeletage gelernt. Dieser recht unscheinbare Mann stellte sich zwischen die Regale und schaute betont hilflos um sich, in der Hand eine Sporttasche. Dann kam der Verkäufer und die Beratung fing an. Irgendwann fragte der Herr, ob denn der Kunststoff bei starkem Frost nicht brechen könnte. Der Verkäufer verneinte das mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung, das würde nie passieren. Da zog der Herr einen uralten Skistiefel, locker an die zehn Jahre alt, sammt Sport-Scheck Rechnung aus der Tasche und fragte, wieso dieser Stiefel dann gebrochen sei. Der Verkäufer bekam sofort hektische Flecken im Gesicht und ward sprachlos. Ende vom Lied, der Abteilungsleiter erschien und wenige Minuten später verließ der Herr den Laden mit einem Paar brandneuer, kostenlos getauschter Skistiefel.

Die andere Seite. Ich habe in den 90ern einige Jahre Fahrräder und Zubehör verkauft. Damals waren beim Zubehör die elektronischen Tachos der absolute Renner. Die meisten Kunden montierten die selber und viele verhunzten dabei gleich die Kabel-Sensoreinheit. Das wußten wir, der Großhändler und auch der Hersteller. Es wurde auf einfachstem Wege kaputt gegen neu getauscht. Wenn sich also wieder mal ein solcher Kunde vor dem Laden zeigt, man erkannte sie gut daran, wie sich noch schnell "aufpumpten", hatte ich meistens schon das Ersatzteil in Griffweite. Ich ließ die Leute eintreten, den ersten Halbsatz lospoltern und drückte ihnen freundlich lächelnd das E-Teil in die Hand. Dann waren die erst mal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bedient und still. Danach habe ich es auch noch erklärt, wie man das Trumm nun wirklich montiert. Fast alle waren glücklich. Nur den ganz wenigen hauptberuflichen Motzköpfen, konnte man die Enttäuschung ansehen, dass ich ihnen die Gelegenheit auf eine ordentliche Streiterei genommen habe - doppelter Gewinn. Erstens der "innere Reichsparteitag" für mich und sie waren uns als Kunden auch weiterhin sicher.

Wenn sich natürlich zwei Deppen treffen, dann kann auch nur Blödsinn am Ende herauskommen!


----------



## lippfried (9. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Unterhalsam geschrieben, Andal.

Aber der "innere Reichsparteitag" ist für mich geschmacklos!


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hatte bei Askari am Montag ( 15.00 Uhr ) Rolle + Schnur bestellt ( auf Rechnung ) und heute ( Mittwoch ) um 11.00 Uhr klingelte der Götterbotenfahrer.

 Gab nichts zu meckern. #6


----------



## Kaka (11. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/

Super. Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag Ware da. 

Bei einem Artikel wurde ein falscher geliefert (Stahlvorfach). Darf den falschen zum halben Preis behalten, der richtige wird kostenfrei nachgeschickt. Email Kontakt schnell und sehr gut!


----------



## wowa777 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich hatte letzens bei a&m Angelsport bestellt... Ware war ziemlich zügig bei mir. Es Waren thermo Stiefel von cormoran im Wert von 30€, runtergesetzt von 60€.
Nach dem ersten Benutzen, einem Wochenende an der Nordsee, bemerkte ich immer das meine Socken Feucht waren.... Ich schrieb eine Email dahin, das ich es testen werde und falls ich mich nicht täusche, ich den Stiefel gerne in einen wasserdichten tauschen möchte.
Als Antwort bekam ich: es ist kein pech, das ist ein 30€ stiefel.... Nach dem Motto, was erwartest du für 30€?

Kurz gesagt hat er mir schrott für 30€ verkauft. Ich werde den Shop nun meiden


----------



## layercake87 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

meine ware kam immerhin heute an nach 7 tagen. zwar nichts womit man einen preis gewinnt heutzutage, aber wohl noch im rahmen (auch wenn 2-3 tage lieferzeit angegeben war) 

positiv anzumerken ist, dass sie mir eine extra packung gummifische im wert von 5€ beigelegt haben als quasi-wiedergutmachung. (a&m angelsport)


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

moinsen,
immer wieder top

www.koederwahnsinn.de
www.lurenatic.de
www.morefish.de

und gut
www.angel-ussat.de
www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## jaunty_irl (13. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M angelsport - einfach top! Rute + Rolle und 1000m 8braid bestellt innerhalb von einem tag war alles da, die einteilige rute unbeschädigt mit ner gratis packung gummigetier, das freut doppelt! Bestelle immer gerne wieder da


----------



## Kan_aal (13. November 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

2 Super Erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de gehabt. Habe kurz vor meinem Geburtstag meine Aspius bestellt und zu meinen Eltern liefern lassen, weil ich dort das Geburtstagessen gemacht habe (Zander ). Habe du deren Adresse liefern lassen mit nem ticket das, wenn sie bis zum Geburtstag nicht liefern können doch die Rechnungsadresse nehmen sollen. Paar Stunden später die Antwort: Angel sollte rechtzeitig da sein, geht zur Lieferadresse. War auch pünktlich da und ich konnte mit meinem Kumpel noch schön in der Heimat fischen. 

Die Woche drauf kam meine Stradic und die Schnur hab ich auch wieder bei Angelplatz gekauft. Aber dummerweise zu dick bestellt. Angeschrieben, Versandticket bekommen und 3 Tage später wars Geld auch schon aufm PP-Konto. Originalverpackung vergessen beizulegen, war gar kein Problem. Hatte extra ne Mail deswegen geschickt und wurde 2 Stunden später beruhigt das dies nicht schlimm sei.

Top Shop.


----------



## jawo2602 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelgeräte Bode- Topberatung durch Boardie Asphaltmonster ( nochmal  vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die Hilfe)#6. Super Abwicklung auch ohne Kundenkonto. Total unkompliziert und richtig kundenfreundlich. Alles perfekt. So macht einkaufen Spaß. Macht weiter so.#6


----------



## Cavino (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich würde für Anfänger den shop Angel-Domäne empfehlen.

Es gibt dort sehr günstige Angelsets die gerade für Anfänger die wenig erfahrung haben oder erstmal schauen wollen ob das angeln überhaupt was für sie ist, sehr gut geeignet sind. 

So muss man gerade mal 20 euro zahlen und bekommt schon ein gut bestücktes set wo alles dabei ist was man braucht.

Klar von der Qualität will ich gar nicht erst sprechen aber für den Anfänger ist das ausreichend und man hat nicht viel geld rausgeworfen wenn man merkt das es doch nichts für einen ist.


----------



## MIG 29 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Baitcasterproshop.de ist ein Top Shop!  :m Am Montag Abend habe bestellt und heute schon alles da. Es wird benachrichtigt wenn das Geld eingegangen ist und wenn das Päckchen verschickt wurde. Schneller Versand. Es nicht überall so.


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M : Wie meistens top!


----------



## moochi (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab am Mittwoch das erste mal bei http://www.adrenalin-fishing.de/ bestellt und sofort bezahlt. Eine halbe Stunde später kam ne Mail das die Ware versendet wurde. Gestern, also Donnerstag kam das Paket mit DHL |bigeyes
Ich glaub so schnell habe ich noch kein Paket erhalten ausser bei Amazon Prime und 1&1


----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



moochi schrieb:


> Hab am Mittwoch das erste mal bei http://www.adrenalin-fishing.de/ bestellt und sofort bezahlt. Eine halbe Stunde später kam ne Mail das die Ware versendet wurde. Gestern, also Donnerstag kam das Paket mit DHL |bigeyes
> Ich glaub so schnell habe ich noch kein Paket erhalten ausser bei Amazon Prime und 1&1



Kann ich bestätigen..#6
Hab 3 mal dort bestellt und jedesmal kam sofort Benachrichtigung und 2tage später war die Ware da.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin Zusammen,

habe letzte Woche einiges an Tackle und Material aufgefrischt und jeweils im Voraus bezahlt.

Bei gerlinger eine Sportex Feeder Rute und okuma Rolle. Alles Top, Lieferzeit 2 Tage. Rückfrage per Mail am gleichen Tag zur Zufriedenheit beantwortet. 

Bei Raubfischjagd.de 15 Päckchen VMC Haken und 10 Futterkörbe. Samstag bestellt, Dienstag da. Alles prima.

Bei Köder-Laden.de 2 X 500m Stroft, jeweils Mono und Multi, sowie 3 X je 100m Fluoro. Samstag bestellt, Dienstag da. Alles prima.

Bei angler-markt.de am Montag eine neue Tackelbox von plano bestellt. Angegebene Lieferzeit 3 Tage. Am Freitag per Mail höflich um einen Liefertermin nachgefragt. Bisher keine Antwort oder Info. :c;+

Petri


----------



## J&J Fishing (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

habe mir jetzt nicht alles hier durch gelesen, also kann sein das der hier schon genannt wurde, aber egal.
Habe mir vor einem halben Jahr bei Premium Tackle ne Rute bestellt und dort war die Beratung über E-Mail schon echt gut, zwei Tage nach Bestellung war die Rute auch ohne Probleme schon da. Jetzt wollte ich mir noch eine Rolle dort bestellen und wurde wieder super beraten, der Besitzer ist echt super nett und kann einem sehr weiter helfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit http://www.ms-angelshop.de ?


----------



## vermesser (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M wie bisher fast immer top!


----------



## JonnyBannana (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich bestelle momentan sehr gerne bei

*stollenwerk *und *angelplatz*.
extrem gute erfahrung habe ich auch mit *baitcasterproshop *gemacht -super flexibel und echt entgegenkommend. letztens brauchte ich spontan noch paar ersatzhaken zum dropshotten. kurz per email angefragt, ob dies auch unversichert per brief rausschicken - und zack 0,70 cent porto anstatt irgendwas bei 5 € +, wollte weder nippontackle noch irgendein anderer shop.

welcher laden und shop auch top ist - http://www.schmela-angelshop.de, super freundlich, wenn man was braucht besorgt man es

früher hab ich auch ne zeit lang oft über *neptunmaster *bestellt, allerdings sind die mittlerweise preislich bei manchen sachen im vergleich zum wettbewerb echt teuer, was echt schade ist, weil service und co immer top war


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

Angelzentrale Herrieden: Zweimal in den letzten zwei Wochen bestellt, 1x Rute; 1x mehrere Rollen.
Beide Male schnelle Leiferung, max. 2 Tage nach Bestellung da, alles vorrätig. 30€ Gutschein für 150€ Einkaufswert, mehrfach verwendbar.
Negativ: Sperrgutzuschlag für ca. 1,2m bei der Rute ca.7€+ca.7€ Standardporto; Verpackung unnötiger Weise 1,8m lang. Augenscheinlich nachträglich um ca. 40cm verlängert.|kopfkrat

Bestellung zwei wird noch zum Teil widerufen; also noch nicht abgeschlossen.


         "fishing-mart-es" über Ebay (vermutlich shop von http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/) bietet Gummifische in Ebay an, die nicht vorhanden sind, aber sofortige Nachricht und Angebot der Rückerstattung oder Lieferung von Ersatzartikeln.

"detkow" über Ebay, ebenfalls zwei mal in den letzten Tagen bestellt, schnellster Versand, gefühlt am nächsten Tag da. Gummifische beim ersten Mal getrennt in Tüten manuell eingeschweißt, beim zweiten Mal unterschiedliche Farben in einer Tüte und dadurch vorherzusehnde Verfärbungen bei den Ködern.


"hrycu-pl" über Ebay, ebenfalls aus Polen, keine  Versandkostenverrechnung bei unterschiedlich farbigen Gufis mit gleichen Versandkosten trotz Rabatt beim Kauf der gleichen Farbe - "jeder weiterer Artikel geringerer Aufpreis" - Angeschrieben zwecks koreckter Kosten.

Edit, vergessen:
"www_fish99_de" über Ebay, 20 Gufis bestellt, 15 geliefert bekommen, sofortige Entschuldigung und wie gewünscht Nachlieferung.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Successful Baits, Freitag Nachmittag bestellt, Versandmitteilung gestern per Mail bekommen, heute Ware erhalten.#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Negativ: Sperrgutzuschlag für ca. 1,2m bei der Rute ca.7€+ca.7€ Standardporto; Verpackung unnötiger Weise 1,8m lang. Augenscheinlich nachträglich um ca. 40cm verlängert.|kopfkrat



Jetzt ohne auf die vermutliche Verlängerung einzugehen...

Einige Paketdienste haben ihre Preise für längere Pakete angehoben. So möchte DPD jetzt einen horrenden Zuschlag für Pakete über 160cm.
Daher wird wohl auch der Zuschlag bei deinem Paket kommen.
Wir verschicken jetzt z.B. nicht mehr mit DPD weil ein so hoher Zuschlag nicht an die Endkunden weiter gegeben werden kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Einige Paketdienste haben ihre Preise für längere Pakete angehoben.


Adieu 12ft in 2 Teilen ...
Es lebe die von mir schon länger bevorzugte Dreiteilung! :m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sogar Illox (DPD Tochter) hat die Maße nach unten korrigiert...


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei "koederwahnsinn.de" am 15.12 per Nachnahme bestellt,ging gestern raus, aktueller Sdg Status "unterwegs"  der Köder- bzw Jignachschub sollte also pünktlich zum Ungarn- Weihnachtsurlaub eintreffen yesss!!!


----------



## mrbigfred (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit http://www.ms-angelshop.de ?



Hi, ich habe dort vor knapp 4 Wochen ein Brolly gekauft und kann dazu folgendes berichten . Als ich die Bestellung erhielt habe ich direkt gesehen das im Brolly ein kleines Loch war ,darauf habe ich den Verkäufer per email kontaktiert und der "nette" Herr hat sich erst nach mehrere Tage gemeldet. 

Der email Kontakt ging dann 2 Wochen und er hat mir ein neues zugeschickt. Als das neue an kam habe ich direkt gesehen das er mir das falsche geschickt hat und zwar die günstige Version . Dann erfolge wieder ein email Verkehr und er schiebt die Schuld auf seinem Lieferanten Pure Fishing. 

Nun Warte ich auf die nächste Lieferung , leider ist er auch nicht in der Lage den Rücksendeaufkleber zu schicken . Er will GLS beauftragen damit sie bei mir abzuholen aber nicht jeder ist Tagsüber zuhause und ich werde mit Sicherheit kein Urlaub nehmen , habe schon genug Zeit verschwendet mit der Fahrt zum GLS Shop um meine Sendungen abzuholen. 

Also mein Fazit ,  Finger weg . Schlechter Kontakt , es zieht sich alles in die Länge und er entschuldigt sich nicht mal.

Mal schauen wie das dritte Brolly aussieht, vielleicht schickt er mir dieses mal einen Knirps Regenschirm. |supergri


----------



## ayron (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So ich habe einmal:

lurnatic.de: am 15.12 gegen Abend bestellt. Heute schon hier. handschriftliches DANKE! + 2 Gratis Gummies von Molix inklusive.

Baitcastershop.de: 15% auf Keitech am Black Friday. Schnelle Lieferung. Ein Artikel fehlte, da nicht lieferbar. Geld war schon vor dem Paket wieder da.

angel-technik.de: Dauerte etwas länger, aber Menschen, die um 6.30 schon E-Mails schreiben, kann man Faulheit wirklich nicht vorwerfen. Dazu wurde am gleichen Tag noch zusätzlich zwecks Ersatzartikel angerufen. Hatte eine größere Menge eines Artikels bestellt. Ersatzartikel identisch und zu meinem Vorteil. TipTop.

Bei Gerlinger war auch alles gut, aber dauert meist nen Tag oder zwei länger.


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> "www_fish99_de" über Ebay, 20 Gufis bestellt, 15 geliefert bekommen, sofortige Entschuldigung und wie gewünscht Nachlieferung.



Wie versprochen, heute die Nachlieferung + kleinem Bonus erhalten, allest tutti.


Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> "fishing-mart-es" über Ebay (vermutlich shop von http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/) bietet Gummifische in Ebay an, die nicht vorhanden sind, aber sofortige Nachricht und Angebot der Rückerstattung oder Lieferung von Ersatzartikeln.



Hi, Rückzahlung via Paypal heute ebenfalls erhalten. 



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> "hrycu-pl" über Ebay, ebenfalls aus Polen, keine   Versandkostenverrechnung bei unterschiedlich farbigen Gufis mit gleichen  Versandkosten trotz Rabatt beim Kauf der gleichen Farbe - "jeder  weiterer Artikel geringerer Aufpreis" - Angeschrieben zwecks koreckter  Kosten.



Verkäufer hat die Versandkosten korrigiert Bzw. den logischen Rabatt gegeben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

MS-Angelshop:


Am 11.12. Vormittags 3 Packungen Gummis bestellt, die auch laut Shop sofort Liefer waren. Gestern mal vorsichig angefragt ob die Sendung schon unterwegs sei. (Als Maxibrief / Warensendung kann das mal dauern). Immerhin heute morgen gleich ne Antwort bekommen. Der Klassiker - Ware noch nicht verschickt, da noch gar nicht eingetroffen. Wie ich sowas hasse.... hab jetzt per PayPal die Sache gecancelt und warte auf Rückzahlung.


Schade! Hätte ich nicht nacngefrägt wäre wohl keine Info gekommen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Stollenwerk*

Rute bestellt, hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und zeitig.

----

Hatte auch noch eine Rute beim Angelcenter Kassel bestellt. Als die nach einer Woche nicht da war, habe ich mir die Mail mit dem Status "In Bearbeitung" angeschaut und ganz unten dann gesehen, dass die Rute nicht mehr vorrätig ist. Ein wenig Schade, ich mag es nicht wenn Produkte im Shop sind und dann am Ende doch nicht verfügbar sind. Aber kann ja mal passieren. Mir wurde ein neues Modell (leider mit anderen Wurfgewichten) angeboten, das war dann in Ordnung.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Angelplatz.de*

Eine Rute und ne Menge "Kleinzeugs" letzten Sonntag bestellt - schon am Dienstagmittag perfekt verpackt und ohne jeden Mangel durch DPD angeliefert :m:m.

Und einen 5%-Gutschein "für's nächste Mal" gab's per E-Mail wie immer noch dazu ... 

Weihnachten kann kommen - vielen Dank für hervorragenden Service :m:m


----------



## maniana (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari
Penn Slammer 760 am 30.09.2015(!) bestellt und sofort mit PP bezahlt.
Lieferung heute (19.12.2015) eine Penn Slammer 460(!!!) mit dem Text "Der von Ihnen bestellte Artikel ist derzeit nicht lieferbar. Wir senden Ihnen einen anderen Artikel in gleichwertiger Ausführung zu."...

Ich bin mit diesem Shop sowas von durch...

edit: habe mich am Datum nicht verschrieben!


----------



## Forelle634 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich bevorzuge zwar eigentlich eine persönliche Beratung aber manchmal kann ich mich auch nicht zurückhalten und kaufe online in einem Angelshop. Bisher habe ichd amit auch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Beratung fehlt zwar ab und zu ein bisschen aber zufrieden bin ich dennoch.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nippontackle

 Rute bestellt, geliefert, 1 A verpackt im grauen Kunststoffrohr.


----------



## Knut82 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Angelplatz.de* lässt sich gerade ein bisschen zu viel Zeit, mir mein Geld zurück zu schicken. Ich habe dort eine Rolle in zwei Größen bestellt, eine behalten und eine zurück geschickt. Am 15.12. kam die Bestätigung, dass die Rücksendung eingegangen ist und der Kaufpreis per Paypal erstattet wird. Bis heute noch nix da... 

*Camo-tackle.de* neulich war angenehm fix (Sonntags bestellt, Dienstags da) und hat noch einen Gummiköder kostenlos beigepackt.


----------



## JasonP (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> *Stollenwerk*
> 
> Rute bestellt, hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und zeitig.


 
dito, alles super geklappt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am 29.12. gegen 23 Uhr bei Askari bestellt. Ware kam schon am 31. trotz Standardversand


----------



## Kaka (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

clickbaits.de und Angeldomäne beide am 29.12 abends bestellt. Am Silvestertag war meine Ware da. Top!


----------



## Trollwut (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo-Tackle:
Am 1.1 bestellt und direkt via Paypal bezahlt, bis heute noch keine Ware raus. Kenn ich von anderen Shops besser...


----------



## DeralteSack (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

1.1. ist Feiertag und der 2.1. ein Samstag, an dem nicht jeder arbeiten geht und die Post nicht offen hat oder Lieferfirmen nicht abholen. Und heute ist der 3.1. ein Sonntag!!! #h

Würde da mal nicht so schnell urteilen, wenn man mal die o.g. Punkte beachtet!


----------



## iltis05 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also Camo hat mit den besten Versand Überhaupt.
1.1Feiertag und 2.1 Samstag evtl Geschlossen!
Das wäre ne Möglichkeit,oder zuviel Bestellungen zwischen den Jahren eingegangen und zu wenig Personal. 
Es will ja auch jeder frei haben zwischen den Jahren 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Camo-Tackle:
> Am 1.1 bestellt und direkt via Paypal bezahlt, bis heute noch keine Ware raus. Kenn ich von anderen Shops besser...



Äh, Wochenende, Feiertag?!


----------



## yukonjack (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Camo-Tackle:
> Am 1.1 bestellt und direkt via Paypal bezahlt, bis heute noch keine Ware raus. Kenn ich von anderen Shops besser...[/QUOTE]
> 
> ich auch, Heiligabend bestellt, am 2. Weihnachtstag kam ein berittener Bote und hat ausgeliefert.


----------



## Tino34 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kenn ich anders bei den Jungs! Aber hast mal dran gedacht das nur der 2. Januar ein Arbeitstag war!!!


----------



## Kaka (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Kenn ich anders bei den Jungs! Aber hast mal dran gedacht das nur der 2. Januar ein Arbeitstag war!!!



Und selbst am Samstag liefert doch kaum ein Onlineshop aus. Und welcher Paketdienst sollte denn zwischen 1.1 bis heute liefern?!


----------



## DeralteSack (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Trollwut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Camo-Tackle:
> ...


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Unglücklicherweise schreibt das deutsche Finanzrecht auch eine jährliche Inventur vor, die meisten Geschäfte nutzen dazu den ersten Arbeitstag im neuen Jahr, kleinere Geschäfte schließen dann auch für die Inventur.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja das war ein Eigentor mit Camo, oder? Dass am Feiertag bestellte Ware am Folgetag nicht beim Kunden sein kann - ist eig mehr als logisch.


----------



## randio (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Bei mir kam da so ein Typ am Heiligabend sogar durch den Kamin und drückte mir en Paket in die Hand.|bigeyes
> 
> Scheinbar hatte ich die Türklingel nicht gehört. Er wollte noch nicht mal ne Unterschrift!|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Du denkst der kam durch den Kamin? Und warum du keine Türklingel gehört hast und der Pakete in deinem Pyjama ausliefert frag am besten mal deine Frau. 

Zum Rest, einfach mal locker bleiben, da kam sicher nur die "Trollwut" durch...


----------



## DeralteSack (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



randio schrieb:


> Du denkst der kam durch den Kamin? Und warum du keine Türklingel gehört hast und der Pakete in deinem Pyjama ausliefert frag am besten mal deine Frau.
> 
> Hauptsache die neue Japanrute im Paket war in Ordnung!!!


----------



## Trollwut (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ah, ich hab noch bis zum 11. frei und bin nicht wirklich im Wochentagsrythmus. Dass der 1. n Feiertag is war klar, aber Samstag und Sonntag hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
In sofern ruder ich zurück - sorry!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ah, ich hab noch bis zum 11. frei und bin nicht wirklich im Wochentagsrythmus. Dass der 1. n Feiertag is war klar, aber Samstag und Sonntag hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
> In sofern ruder ich zurück - sorry!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Und ich wollte vorhin schon schreiben, dass der Student bestimmt die Tage verplant. War ich ja gar nicht so falsch


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hehe... so kanns gehen  

Dann ist ja alles i.O.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ah, ich hab noch bis zum 11. frei und bin nicht wirklich im Wochentagsrythmus. Dass der 1. n Feiertag is war klar, aber Samstag und Sonntag hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
> In sofern ruder ich zurück - sorry!



Fehler gemacht und eingestanden. Und das im Internet. Respekt, zeugt von "Eiern".


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin, nochmals Angelzentrale Herrieden, neue Bestellung schnell am übernächsten Tag komplett da.
Widerruf der vorherigen Bestellung problemlos - Rückporto auf deren Kosten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kaka schrieb:


> Und selbst am Samstag liefert doch kaum ein Onlineshop aus. Und welcher Paketdienst sollte denn zwischen 1.1 bis heute liefern?!



Falsch Gedacht. Das Problem sind die Paketdienste... Wir (und jeder andere an diesem Tag arbeitende Shop) hätten liebend gerne ausgeliefert, aber die Paketdienste arbeiten Samstags nicht.
Außer man bestellt sie extra und der Kunde bezahlt das natürlich.


----------



## vermesser (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeln Nr.1 über Ebay: Schnell und gut verpackt...sogar mal ein passender Karton für diese dreiteilige Rute und nicht so ein Riesenvieh mit weiß ich wieviel Überstand und Packmaterial...also top! Gern wieder.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"koederwahnsinn" wie zuvor auch zuverlässig u gut geliefert!


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.clickbaits.de 

Am Sonntag bestellt und gerade eben angekommen. Dazu noch eine Rutenverpackung (Pappröhre im Kanonenrohrkaliber!), die auch ein Parcelservice nicht so einfach kleinkriegt! Hübsche Sticker und einen Gummiköder als Dreingabe.

Ein kleiner, aber feiner Shop mit Gummiködern, die das Sammlerherz höher schlagen lassen - besonders im UL und und Finesse-Sektor. 

Kann man nur empfehlen! |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wat für ne Rute haste denn bestellt?


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-black-heron-244cm-7-28-g-

Geiler Stock! Am Samstag ist einfischen... und wenn es Shaizze regnet!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kuhl.
Dann schreib mal n paar Worte drüber wenns keine Umstände macht.#6


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie jetzt? Du gehörst doch sonst eher zur Split-Grip-Verweigerer-Fraktion [emoji6]


----------



## JonnyBannana (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/

bester preis letztes jahr für ne neue rolle, 60 € im vergleich zum wettbewerb gespart. toller laden gerne wieder, nur etwas schade, dass in den meisten guten shops das sortiment im bereich friedfischangeln nicht wirklich groß ist. verständlich, aber echt blöd, lieber bei einem, als auf 2-3 händler aufteilen


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Kuhl.
> Dann schreib mal n paar Worte drüber wenns keine Umstände macht.#6



Bin schon dabei.



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Du gehörst doch sonst eher zur Split-Grip-Verweigerer-Fraktion [emoji6]



Auch alte Säcke springen bisweilen über die eigenen Schatten.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Bin schon dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch alte Säcke springen bisweilen über die eigenen Schatten.



http://www.einfachtierisch.de/tieri...lten-elefanten-koennen-nicht-huepfen-id31756/

:m


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4457439&postcount=73


----------



## JonnyBannana (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-black-heron-244cm-7-28-g-
> 
> Geiler Stock! Am Samstag ist einfischen... und wenn es Shaizze regnet!




würde mich auch brennend interessieren, wie das zeug aus polen so ist. fand die weihnachtscombo gar nicht so mies aufm papier


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann ist die Rute ebenso wenig polnisch, wie die allermeisten anderen Ruten deutsch, oder japanisch sind. Von solchen Herkunftsbezeichnungen lassen ich mich schon lange nicht mehr irr machen. Was zählt, ist was unter dem Strich herauskommt und sonst gar nichts. Und hier stimmt meiner Meinung nach das Verhältnis.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/
> 
> bester preis letztes jahr für ne neue rolle, 60 € im vergleich zum wettbewerb gespart. toller laden gerne wieder, nur etwas schade, dass in den meisten guten shops das sortiment im bereich friedfischangeln nicht wirklich groß ist. verständlich, aber echt blöd, lieber bei einem, als auf 2-3 händler aufteilen



Danke für das Lob!

Leider sind wir immer noch dabei einen neuen Onlineshop aufzusetzen dessen Schnittstelle mit unserem, in Echtzeit arbeitenden Warenwirtschaftssystem zusammenarbeitet - wir dachten, wir hätte ein System gefunden, dem war aber dann nicht so...

Mittlerweile haben wir ein gutes System aufgetan das auch gefüttert wird und im Probelauf ist. 
Allerdings warten im Moment noch einige Einstellungsarbeiten auf den zuständigen Mitarbeiter...

Wie auch immer: wir haben in den Filialen mehr an Ware da, als im momentanen Onlineshop zu sehen ist, u.a. auch viele Neuheiten.
Wir sind "dran" und bemühen uns so schnell wie möglich online zu gehen, wann das allerdings der Fall ist, können wir noch nicht sagen.

Wer Fragen hat: PN an mich oder unseren Händleraccount hier im AB.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann ist die Rute ebenso wenig polnisch, wie die allermeisten anderen Ruten deutsch, oder japanisch sind. Von solchen Herkunftsbezeichnungen lassen ich mich schon lange nicht mehr irr machen. Was zählt, ist was unter dem Strich herauskommt und sonst gar nichts. Und hier stimmt meiner Meinung nach das Verhältnis.


@all
Dass es weitaus viel weniger Blankproduzenten als Rutenanbieter (Vertriebslabels) gibt (und noch weniger große Blankproduzenten mit Super-P/L) und selbst die asiatischen Rutenbilligbau-Manufakturen in weit geringerer Zahl als die Rutenanbieter (Vertriebslabels) existieren, sollte sich inzwischen rumgesprochen haben. 

Sprich, ist wie beim Kaffeepulver, ist meist das Zeugs auch gleicher Quelle drin. 

Bei der Konger fehlt gegenüber dem Purefishing-Listenpreisen erstmal die 1 an dritter Stelle, das ist schon mal nett! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Leider sind wir immer noch dabei einen neuen Onlineshop aufzusetzen dessen Schnittstelle mit unserem, in Echtzeit arbeitenden Warenwirtschaftssystem zusammenarbeitet


Liest sich wie die Quadratur eines Problems :g

Daumendrück dass es ausreifen möge! #6


----------



## JonnyBannana (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob!



wenns gut läuft, kann man auch gerne mal loben und da war einfach alles gut.
artikel im shop nicht verfügbar, eben per email angefragt, ob noch was im laden liegt. super schnelle antwort. war alles top, so wie man sich das wünscht


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A&M mal wieder alles supi!


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Raubfischspezialist.de


Mal wieder by Thommy paar Köpfe nachbestellt. Sind aktuell unterwegs  Erfahrungsgemäß gab es nie Probleme - sodass ich schon jetzt mal wieder Lob aussprechen kann. Morgens bestellt und mittags schon die Versandbestätigung


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.haar-jig.de

tip top, und man darf auch mal nach ner extrawurst fragen#6


----------



## randio (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/
> 
> bester preis letztes jahr für ne neue rolle, 60 € im vergleich zum wettbewerb gespart. toller laden gerne wieder, nur etwas schade, dass in den meisten guten shops das sortiment im bereich friedfischangeln nicht wirklich groß ist. verständlich, aber echt blöd, lieber bei einem, als auf 2-3 händler aufteilen



Ich war ja mal derbe auf Kriegsfuß mit Bode. (Lügen, Unterstellungen etc.) Ist aber nun schon eine Weile her, daher werde ich dem Laden vielleicht nochmal eine Chance geben.


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

hab wieder ne Geschichte. Nicht direkt im Zusammenhang mit dem Shop wo ich gekauft habe.
Verkäufer ist Ebayhanändler "morefish", von dessen Seite alles tutti, schnelle Bearbeitung und Versand, so wie man sich das wünscht.
Habe das Paket via DHL-Service "Postfiliale Direkt" an eine Postfiliale schicken lassen, ohnehin meine Lieblingsfiliale, Wartezeiten gerne mal doppelt so lang, bei nur halb so viel Kunden.
Überraschend heute schon die Mitteilung erhalten, dass meine Sendung da ist und zufällig gerade die Möglichkeit gehabt vorbei zu schauen. Schon gefreut, da ich die nächsten Tage ohnehin an zu hause gefesselt bin und früher oder Später mich langweilen werde, da sind paar neue Angelsachen ja schon mal nen Lichtblick.
Am Schalter dann aber gab´s nen langes Gesicht.
Der Fahrer sei noch nicht da gewesen.|bigeyes
Auf meine Nachfrage sagte die Frau, es bestünde keine Verbindung derart, das die Eingangsbestätigung via Mail, dann erfolgt wenn das Paket in der Postfiliale ankommt.|kopfkrat
Selbst wenn der Fahrer da gewesen wäre, sie habe gar keine Zeit die Lieferung einzubuchen.
Ich müsse am Nachmittag nochmal wieder kommen um die Sendung abzuholen.#q

Ich hab´s vor Aufregung vermutlich gar nicht richtig gecheckt, was da los war. Vielleicht auch besser so, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich den Drang verspürt entweder Servicemitarbeiterin oder Paket auf eigene Faust hinter dem Schalter weg zu holen.

Bin dann aber nochmal zurück um mir den Namen der Frau geben zu lassen, worauf hin sie augenblicklich knallrot wurde.

Zuhause dann Blick in die Sendungsverfolgung, wonach das Paket ca.45 Minuten vor meinem Besuch in der Filiale dort abgegeben worden ist.

Ich denke die Frau hat mich verarscht.
Das Paket wird vermutlich schon da gelegen haben, hat vermutlich nur kein Bock gehabt, das raus zu suchen, da die Dinger noch nicht einsortiert waren. 

Nach sowas kann ich gut nachvollziehen, mir ja sogar nur wünschen, dass die Konkurenz für die Post immer stärker wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Leider sind wir immer noch dabei einen neuen Onlineshop aufzusetzen dessen Schnittstelle mit unserem, in Echtzeit arbeitenden Warenwirtschaftssystem zusammenarbeitet - wir dachten, wir hätte ein System gefunden, dem war aber dann nicht so...


Solltest du in Zukunft mal ein ordentliches WAWI suchen, das mit dem Onlineshop, eBay, Amazon und c.o. ordentlich zusammenarbeitet und auch alles andere regelt kannst dich melden. #6

Stollwerk zuletzt: Top


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, habe die Tage auch bei Stollenwerk bestellt, wollte fast schon hier meine Zufriedenheit kund tun. Denn die Bearbeitung und der Versand ging sehr schnell.

Allerdings hatte ich auch 300m Daiwa J8 Braid bestellt, welche ich gestern abend dann aufspulen wollte. Mein Plan war zunächst 150m auf meine Rolle zu spulen, als ich die Rolle dann bespult hatte, kam mir der verbliebene Rest auf der gelieferten Spule aber wenig vor. Habe den Rest dann auch noch auf die zu bespulende Penn gepackt. Dadurch wurde sie etwas übervoll und ich musste was von der Unterschnur runter nehmen. 
Also mit der Rolle an geieigneter Stelle ans Wasser, vorher bei Google Earth noch schnell ne auffindbare 300m Strecke ausgemacht und vor Ort die Schnur dann ausgelegt um ans Backing zu kommen.
 Tja ich staunte nicht schlecht, denn der Peilung vor Ort nach, hatte ich vielleicht gute 270m Daiwa J8 auf meiner Rolle. |bigeyes
Das ganze nochmal überprüft indem ich die gesamte Schnur um zwei 2,5m auseinander stehende Banksticks gewickelt habe - auch dabei kam ich auf ne Länge von 272m. 
Zusammen mit den vorher für meinen Schnurtest weg geschnittenen 5m komme ich trotz großzügigem Messen auf nicht mal 280m Schnur. 
Habe Stollenwerk gerade angeschrieben, ich bin gespannt Leute.

Fällt mir somit das zweite mal auf, das ich ne zu geringe Schnurmenge gschickt bekommen hab. Wobei es einmal ein Privatkauf war und dabei ca. 120 von 500m fehlten, das war schon sehr offensichtlich (zumindest wenn man gleich die gesamte Schnur nutzen möchte), aber 20-25m auf 300 kan man als Enverbraucher auch schon mal "übersehen" oder nicht wahrnehmen. Überprüft Ihr abgespulte Schnurlängen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Kaka (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angel-discount24.de

Daiwa J Braid bestellt. Schnelle Lieferung, alles top!

Bei mir waren im Gegensatz zum Vorschreiber sogar 7 m mehr auf der Spule.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@jkc: Hast du "lose" Ware gekauft oder die ebenfalls erhältlichen 300m Spulen?


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, nein, abgespult von der Großspule, also lose Ware.

Grüße JK


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ups... Weniger gut. Was hast du für 100m Bezahlt (gerne PN)


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

8€/100m


----------



## dcpolo (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger, Dienstag bestellt, heute geliefert, alles gut verpackt. Wunderbar.


----------



## tomsen83 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich muss mal ne Lanze für Zebco brechen (ja ist kein Onlineshop, ich weiß!):
Hatte ne recht spezifische Frage zum Black Cat Bootszelt und innerhalb einer Stunde ne freundliche Email mit der Antwort in meinem Postfach :m


----------



## KxKx2 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne kann ich bestens empfehlen.

2x per Nachnahme Abends bestellt. Ich wurde über den Versandstatus immer gleich informiert. Die Ware ist 2 Tage später bei mir im super Zustand eingetroffen#6

Ich muß sagen:vik:

Weiter so!!!

Grüße#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Montag den 4.01. abends bestellt. Donnerstag den 7.01 morgens angeliefert. Im ebay shop feeling3000angelsport

Und ebenfalls am Montag den 4.01. abends bestellt, ebay shop in England. Auch am Donnerstag den 7.01. angeliefert. 
  angling_warehouse. 

Beide Top, mit super Verpackung.

Rute und Rolle sind Spitzenqualität.


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bin früher Fan von gerlinger gewesen. Bestell aber kaum noch was, da ich der Meinung bin ich brauche nichts mehr. Aber war super mit gerlinger. Die haben mir auch unentgeltlich Ersatzteile geliefert, obwohl ich die teile wohl verloren hatte.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, so die Sache mit Stollenwerk ist auch geklärt.

Erklärung für die fehlende Schnur gab es nicht, aber Sie haben das als ihren Fehler anerkannt. Zunächst wurden mir 2€ Rückerstattung angeboten, was ich aber abgelehnt habe.
Haben dann eine Abholung der Sachen (hatte noch ein Wobbler reklamiert) durch DHL veranlasst. 
Die Schnur ist wohl zur Zeit aus und es würde ca. 4 Wochen dauern bis ich welche geliefert bekommen würde, so habe ich eine Rückzahlung erbeten und bereits erhalten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zuletzt mehrfach bei der Angeldomäne bestellt, alles einwandfrei. Schnell geliefert, alles drin gewesen.

 Tommi Engel alias Raubfischspezialist hat mich auch noch nicht enttäuscht.

 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## -MW- (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also ich kann den Raubfischspezi.de auch nur empfehlen, superschnelle Lieferung, alles "on stock" und die Preise für Jigs, Gufi und Wobbler sind echt topp#6

 MB-fishing hat mir von 11 bestellten Gufi-Varianten 3 in anderen Farben(also Ersatz) geschickt, dies aber auch dazugeschrieben, begeistert war ich nicht...

 Gerlinger.de, Angelcenter-kassel.de, Angel-Ussat war ich auch  immer top zufrieden...


----------



## ayron (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja der Tommi ist immer Top! Da passt alles!


Spinnerundco: nettes Angebot, schneller Versand, aber 6€ Versand ist schon happig. Grade wenn man keine Ruten, Rolle oder anderes Großgerät verschickt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Baitcasterproshop (hab ein paar Wobbler gekauft): Alles prima, vollständig geliefert und schnell erhalten.


----------



## Octomax (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

eine Rute bei

www.angeln-jagen-outdoor.eu

bestellt, Lieferung war fix da und positiv(!) keine Sperrgutzulage, obwohl als Sperrgut versandt.


----------



## JonnyBannana (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

bin grade ehr generell was angepisst. am 10.01 was bestellt, wo ist eigentlich egal, das artikel mal nicht auf lager sind ist auch verständlich. mir geht diese ganze nur per vorkasse oder nachnahme sache extrem auf die nüsse, ist in dem fall auch wieder nur ein kostenloser kredit für den händler.

da lobe ich mir wirklich stollenwerk und angelplatz, wo ich bequem auf rechnung bestellen kann. nur schade, dass die so mies sortiert im friedfischbereich sind


----------



## Mefomaik (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Top bisher:Angeplatz,Angeldomäne,camo tackle,Shadland

Flop: ganz klar A&M Angelsport,mehrfach bestellt und mehrs als 50% ging schief,egal wie günstig der Ärger insgesamt ist es mir nicht wert!


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Flop: ganz klar A&M Angelsport,mehrfach bestellt und mehrs als 50% ging schief,egal wie günstig der Ärger insgesamt ist es mir nicht wert!



Hi, wo lagen denn die Probleme? 
Bisher immer vorbildlich bei mir, nur einmal "schlechte" Power Pro" bekommen, aber auch die Reklamation ohne Probleme.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mefomaik (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Lange Geschichte aber in Kurzform:Lieferung kam erst nicht,dann musst ich weiss wie oft hinterher telefonieren! Dann kam Lieferung falsch,vereinbarte rückrufe wurden wider nicht eingehalten...

Menschen machen Fehler kein Problem aber wie damit umgegangen wurde war n Scherz!


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Leider hat es diesmal die *Angel-Domäne* erwischt. 


Neue Rolle  + 130M PP Super 8 Slick *Gelb* in 0,15mm bestellt. Ware war schon 2 Tage nach Bestellung daheim.


Geliefert wurden aber xxxM in dem hellen Grün und im Diameter weiter unter der 0,15er (kenne ja die Schnur und weiss, dass es keine 0,15er war). Aufkleber mit den korrekten Angaben ist aber auf der neutralen Spule vorhanden.


Rückmeldung zu der Sache war grandios schnell. Schnur geht also zurück. Hoffe die schicken die neue aber auch vorab raus.


----------



## Marco C. (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Erfahrungsbericht Weser Angelsport bzw. Forellenfischen.de

Bis Dati gute Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich Ware, Lieferzeit und Preis. Aber das wahre Gesicht eines Händlers kommt erst dann zum Vorschein wenn es mal ein Problem gibt. So wie in meinem letzten Fall. 

Die Ware wurde wieder zügig als Paket versendet. Leider durch den DHL Paketlieferanten einfach vor die Türe gestellt mit dem Hinweiszettel "Paket vor der Türe"!
Lieferzeit sollte lt. Mail-Info zwischen 9:30-12:30 sein. Um 15 Uhr musste ich gehen und der Paketbote war noch nicht da. Als ich um 19Uhr zurück war, stand da kein Paket mehr. 

Ich also Herrn Barmer von Weser-Angelsport angeschrieben. Er bei der DHL angerufen und meinte, ich müsse ein Schreiben über den Nichterhalt aufsetzen. 
Ich hab bei der DHL angerufen und konnte das auch telefonisch schnell und unbürokratisch klären. Vorgangsnr. an Herrn Barmer gesendet. Dann passierte nichts, da er im Urlaub war lt. seiner Aussage und scheinbar niemand ihn vertreten kann...
Nach gut 10Tagen meldet er sich dann wieder - natürlich nicht von sich aus, sondern auf Nachfrage - es müsse immer noch ein Formular gesendet werden, sonst kann DHL nicht weiter bearbeiten. 
DHL kontaktiert - es wird kein Formular benötigt. 

Mittlerweile hat er mich auf Facebook gesperrt und meine Beiträge auf seiner Pinnwand gelöscht. 
Der Händler hat absolut kein Interesse sich der Sache anzunehmen und den Fall nun mal für mich zu lösen. Immerhin ist er den Dienstleistungsvertrag mit der DHL eingegangen und muss diesen auch einfordern. 

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich da andere Alternativen anzusehen und dort nicht zu bestellen. 

...am gleichen Tag habe ich noch ein Paket eines anderen Händlers erhalten - dieses wurde auch vor die Türe gestellt und entwendet. 
Eine Mail genügte, um 3Tage später mein Geld zurück zu erhalten.


----------



## Ruti Island (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist ja krass. Bei uns würde nie ein Paketbote (außer auf schriftlichen Wunsch) ein Paket vor der Tür abstellen, obwohl die Diebstahlgefahr = 0 ist. 
Dann lass doch demnächst am besten an eine Paketstation liefern oder beauftrage einen Nachbarn das Paket anzunehmen wenn es bei dir so viele Langfinger gibt.


----------



## Marco C. (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die Postfilliale, in der die Pakete anschließend abgeholt werden können bei nicht antreffen ist um die Ecke. Mein Nachbar nimmt auch sehr viele Pakete für mich an. Aber manchmal ist man eben nicht da - ich bin ja extra für das durch die DHL angegebene Zeitfenster zuhause geblieben. 
Wie du schon richtig schreibst - die dürfen das, wenn man denen eine Freigabe erteilt. Aber die werde ich sicher nicht geben in Köln [emoji6]

Trauriger ist das Verhalten des Händlers. Von den DHL Subunternehmen erwartet man so etwas ja schon mal (...wer weiß den, ob das überhaupt jemals vor der Türe stand!?!?)


----------



## Qu! (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Drei Bestellungen in den letzten zwei Wochen bei Askari, Angel Domäne und Gerlinger. 
Alle nach drei Tagen komplett angekommen, wie immer top.

Gruß, Qu!


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Marco C. schrieb:


> ...
> ...es müsse immer noch ein Formular gesendet werden, sonst kann DHL nicht weiter bearbeiten.
> ...Immerhin ist er den Dienstleistungsvertrag mit der DHL eingegangen und muss diesen auch einfordern.



Hi, sehe ich auch so, als Händler ist er dazu verpflichtet dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass Du Deine Ware auch erhältst. 
Hast Du den Händler aufgefordert den Kaufvertrag zu erfüllen, oder Dein Geld zurück zu überweisen? Ich meine jetzt nicht über Facebook sondern, schriftlich per Mail oder besser Fax?

Grüße JK


----------



## McPike (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wenn die Postboten, ohne meine Aufforderung, ein Paket abstellen (2x der Fall), dann nehm ich das Paket und schreibe den Absender nach ein paar Tagen an, dass ich nichts erhalten habe. 
Die Ware behalte ich natürlich, ist ja nicht mein Problem. Nur so scheints zu laufen, dass es endlich mal Klick macht bei den Zulieferern macht. Der Zulieferer ist in der Beweispflicht und nicht der Empfänger. Der Absender ist auch fein raus, da er eine Abgabebestätigung hat.
Der Empfänger hat sich um nichts zu kümmern, lediglich um sein Geld, wenn es nicht kommen sollte.
Und genauso verhält es sich ja in der Situation, wenn das Paket abgestellt wurde und tatsächlich geklaut/abhanden gekommen ist.
Wenn dein Nachbar jedoch das Paket annimmt, dafür unterschreibt und es vor deine Türe stellt...du heim kommst und sagt, dass du es nicht erhalten hast, dann haftet der Nachbar.


----------



## Revilo62 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Du bist Dir schon im Klaren, dass dies ein öffentliches Bekenntnis eines begangenen Betruges ist #q
Auch wenn Du grundsätzlich Recht mit Deiner Aussage zur Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Art von Auslieferung hast, kann ich die Art Deiner Problemlösung nicht nachvollziehen, Du spielst hier mit Dir fremden Personen, deren Anstellung bei einen Dienstleister und jetzt letztendlich auch mit Deinem eigenen Ruf, auch wenn die virtuelle Anonymität Dich hierbei schützen könnte. Für mich ganz klar eine Frage der Einstellung, sry, da bleibt mir die Spucke im Hals stecken.
Das man es anders regeln kann, steht wohl ausser Zweifel, für mich wäre der Wechsel zu einem anderen Shop denkbar, aber erst, nachdem ich mit ihm gesprochen habe.
Scheinbar ist das aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß, schade eigentlich.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> ...auch wenn die virtuelle Anonymität Dich hierbei schützen könnte.



Die ja, so ein Geschädigter sich der Sache annimmt, auch keine fünf Minuten Bestand hat. Hier sollen wohl auch Händler mitlesen, die wohl auch auf ein auskömmliches Miteinander mit ihrem Versanddienstleister wert legen. Und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Marco C. (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, sehe ich auch so, als Händler ist er dazu verpflichtet dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass Du Deine Ware auch erhältst.
> Hast Du den Händler aufgefordert den Kaufvertrag zu erfüllen, oder Dein Geld zurück zu überweisen? Ich meine jetzt nicht über Facebook sondern, schriftlich per Mail oder besser Fax?
> 
> Grüße JK




Natürlich habe ich Ihm auch per Mail geschrieben - geantwortet hat er allerdings erst nachdem ich ihn auf seiner Facebookseite angeprangert habe sich nicht um Kundenprobleme zu kümmern. Diese Posts hat er mittlerweile gelöscht und mich geblockt. 
Ich habe Ihm nun eine Frist gesetzt. Danach geht es zum Anwalt. 

...einfach lächerlich...


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Marco C. schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe Ihm nun eine Frist gesetzt. ...
> 
> Hi, das war auf jeden Fall richtig, ich drücke die Daumen, dass es "gut" ausgeht, wobei allein schon der bisherige Ärger wahrscheinlich unbezahlbar ist.
> ...


----------



## Kaka (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da oft kritisiert, will ich auch mal loben: Askari.

Mittwoch Abend bestellt, Freitag da. Top!


----------



## randio (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann ich bestätigen.
Dienstag abends bestellt und kam gestern an.

Heute einen Posten telefonisch reklamiert und man scheint sich der Sache kompetent anzunehmen.


----------



## yellowred (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab mir gestern Mittag! eine Cap bei Eurocarp.de bestellt, da sie dort im Vergleich relativ günstig war. Ich halte das Teil gerade in den Händen. Wahnsinn wie schnell das geklappt hat, vielen Dank!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bei Gerlinger das erste Mal bestellt.
Erst im Nachgang habe ich gesehen, dass Bestellungen unter 30€ mit einem Mindermengenzuschlag von 3€ berechnet werden.
So etwas sollte man als Onlinehandel für Endkunden nicht machen.

Aber ansonsten ist alles gut gelaufen. Waren war in passender Geschwindigkeit da. Demnach gerne wieder.


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

tackle-one über ebay. Top.

Gerlinger auch supi.


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...
> Gerlinger auch supi.



Hi, bei mir aktuell auch wieder; schnelle Lieferung, super Angebotspreise und habe Montagabend die Bestellung in Teilen widerrufen und heute schon die Rückzahlung erhalten.#6
Rückporto allerdings auf Kosten des Käufers.

morefish_de über Ebay auch erneut super, schnell, sehr günstig und gute Auswahl an Wobblern.

Grüße JK


----------



## Yupii (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

CAMO Tackle wie immer schnell und vollständig + Geschenk#6


----------



## Mr.Herra (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Top-- Ilovehardbait ebay store #6


----------



## Elfchen_19 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

trout-fishing.de

und

gerlinger.de

Beide seit Jahren superjuuuut und turbo-schnell #6


----------



## Marco C. (12. Februar 2016)

Update zu meinem Ärger mit Forellenfischen.de bzw. Weser Angelsport:

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich Ware im Wert von knapp 90,-€ bestellt, welche nicht bei mir eingetroffen ist. 
Der Firmeninhaber hat daraufhin einen Nachforschungsantrag bei der DHL gestellt welchen er aussitzt und mir vorher auch kein Geld zurück erstattet. 
Seit dem 07.01. hat er nun also mein Geld, ohne das ich jemals Ware dafür gesehen habe. 
Er meldet sich nie (!!!) selbstständig bei mir um mich zu informieren was stand der Dinge ist. Ich muss ihn erst immer mit Nachdruck versuchen zu kontaktieren ehe etwas passiert. 

Er hat kein Interesse daran dieses Problem schnell zu lösen, sondern sitzt die Sache einfach aus. 

Würde ich mich nicht bei ihm melden, wäre die Sache für Ihn erledigt. 

Ich rate dringend von einem Kauf bei diesem Händler ab. Es gibt genug gute Alternativen. Siehe Post über diesem [emoji106]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Kaufe da auch ab und zu ein im Laden und der macht eigentlich einen netten Eindruck.


----------



## Marco C. (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

War auch sicher meine 5./6. Bestellung - aber zum ersten Mal was schief gelaufen. Daran erkennt man dann die Service-Mentalität...


----------



## tomsen83 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tacklewarehouse.com: am 10.2. Bestellt, heute um 14.00 Uhr, also exakt 48 Stunden später war ups da und hat das Paket gebracht! Unglaublich!!! (auch wenn die hier nicht mitlesen...)


----------



## hecq (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vor kurzem bei raubfisch hotspot bestellt. Schnell geliefert und ein kleines Geschenk war auch dabei - alles top!


----------



## thorsten.jorres. (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo ich bestelle hin und wieder bei Hiki.de .
Die Ware kommt per DHL . Man bekommt von denen eine Mail wenn die Ware das Haus verlässt und man kann dann verfolgen wo die gerade ist. Es dauert ca. 3-4 Tage bis das Paket bei einem Zuhause ist. Preise sind bei denen auch ok. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## man1ac (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeln-Shop.de
Freitag bemerkt dass Tackle für Samstag fehlte, angerufen ob Versand noch heute irgendwie geht. Gesagt getan, Samstag kam der Postbote mit Paket!

Absolut empfehlenswert der Laden!


----------



## Carphunter81 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



chris_09 schrieb:


> Bei den meisten schon genannten großen Shops habe ich auch bisher problemlos bestellt.
> 
> Aber wo ich hier grad Angler-Oase lese...die werde ich zukünftig meiden.
> 
> ...



Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch mit der ANGLER-OASE
Werde ich sicherlich nie wieder bestellen.

Habe 4 Stucki Schlepplöffel zu einem super Preis bestellt.
Wurde auch schnell geliefert. So weit, so gut.
Nach Lieferung habe ich leider bemerkt, dass ich die falsche Farbe bestellt habe.
Auf Rückfrage beim Händler durfte ich 2 Stück zurückschicken (inkl. 5€ für den erneuten Versand) und er wollte mir dann die richtigen schicken.
Habe ihm diese Ende November geschickt und seither keinerlei Reaktionen mehr erhalten.
Auch ans Telefon geht er nicht mehr.
Habe es jetzt an den PapPal Käuferschutz gegeben.

Kann vor diesem Laden nur warnen.


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie gut ein Shop mit einem Problem umgeht:
Ich hatte bei Gerlinger Quetchhülsen und Flexonit bestellt im Paket war offensichtlich ein Päckchen mit Quetchhülsen anstatt Flexonit drin.
Angerufen das das ich zu viele Quetchhülsen dafür aber kein Flexonit erhalten habe > der nette Herr das ist kein Problem schicke ich raus , ich
dann sende ich die Hülsen zurück, Antwort > behalten sie die !!!!!!
2 Tage später kam mein Flexonit.
Ich war begeistert. Ein Shop ist nur so gut wie seine Reklamationsbearbeitung und der war Sehr gut ich habe und werde Gerlinger weitere Bestellungen zukommen lassen.


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"camooutdoor the sports camouflage outfitters" mit Sitz in Dublin über Amazon:
Ende Januar bestellt, angekündigte Lieferzeit ca. 14 Tage sind verstrichen ohne Wareneingang; auf Nachfrage wann ich mit einer Lieferung rechnen kann wurde mir kommentarlos der Kaufpreis zurück erstattet; laut aktuellsten Bewertungen kein Einzelfall (Seitenweise Feedback: keine Lieferung), also aufpassen.



Grüße JK


----------



## tomsen83 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

adh-fishing - top. Kurz nach Online-Bestellung kam der Anruf, dass ein Artikel in der bestellten Farbe nicht lieferbar ist. Geändert und kurz danach gings raus. War jetzt das zweite Mal und ich bin sehr zufrieden.#6


----------



## Trollwut (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> adh-fishing - top. Kurz nach Online-Bestellung kam der Anruf, dass ein Artikel in der bestellten Farbe nicht lieferbar ist. Geändert und kurz danach gings raus. War jetzt das zweite Mal und ich bin sehr zufrieden.#6



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175480&page=164

Geht auf den Folgeseiten noch weiter.

Kommt wohl häufiger vor, dass nicht vorhandene Ware angeboten wird.


----------



## tomsen83 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok, die Geschichte ist natürlich ärgerlich und unnötig. Bei mir war es nen bißchen Bindematerial für Rubberjigs und es handelte sich lediglich um eine Farbe von zehn die nicht auf Lager war. Da auch der Anruf noch am selben Tag der Bestellung erfolgte, kann ich aus meiner Sicht nichts Negatives sagen, verstehe aber deine Position.


----------



## Zettifriend (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe nun schon in Holland (Vismania) und in Ungarn (Kanelka) online eingekauft und beides hat sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Barschflitsche  R" Nessa UL bei ASKARI letzten Samstag
bestellt ,heute angekommen.
Alles wie gehabt,Ware in einwandfreiem Zustand ,
wie immer. #6


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei ASKARI hab ich auch die Woche bestellt. Für mich das letzte mal bei dem unflexiblen Laden.

Bestellung kam unvollständig an. Ich also angerufen und auf nachfrage bekam ich die Antwort: "Ja tut uns leid wir schreiben ihnen den Betrag gut." Ich wollte natürlich den Artikel den ich bestellt habe und keine Gutschrift. Antwort: "Obwohl es unser Fehler ist können wir für 4,95 keine neue Sendung rausschicken. Bestellen sie bitte beim nächsten mal den Artikel nochmal mit"!! |krach:

Ein Schxxxx werd ich|gr:


----------



## feederbrassen (9. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Diesmal Kleinigkeiten bei Askari bestellt.
Verschiedene Wobbler,Bleie, Offsethaken und Spinner.
Alles komplett und am dritten Tag war das Päckchen da.#6


----------



## ganralf (9. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hab mir mal ein paar hübsche neue Wobbler (u.a. Karikkos) bei luckylures.eu bestellt. War meine erste Bestellung dort und war echt angetan: Ware top, schnelle Lieferung und zudem noch ein paar Tipps bekommen.#6


----------



## vermesser (22. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ullidulli über Ebay. Top!

Angelplatz ebenso.


----------



## DeralteSack (30. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Leider mal ne schlechte Erfahrung mit nem eigentlich guten Händler.

Hatte ne Rute bei Stollenwerk bestellt, die wir einem Kumpel zum Geburtstag schenken wollten. Tags darauf erhielt ich einen Anruf. Man entschuldigte sich aber man müsse mir mitteilen, dass die Rute, die ich am Tag zuvor über EBAY gekauft und mit Paypal bezahlt hatte, zeitgleich (oder wenige Zeit zuvor) über die eigene Homepage nochmals verkauft worden sei und ich keine bekommen könnte. Man bot mir zwar andere Ruten an, welche mir jedoch nichts nutzten.
Das Geld buchte man mir sofort zurück, da wir uns nicht handelseinig werden konnten und ich keinerlei Interesse hatte irgendeinen Ersatz zu akzeptieren.
Das Geld hängt nun seit nunmehr rund 10 Tagen immer noch bei Paypal fest, da solche schnellen Rückerstattungen von Paypal immer kontrolliert werden müssen (vielleicht Angst vor Geldwäscherei?). Geld, dass ich aktuell nicht nutzen kann.:r

Ich fragte nach, wie das sein könne, dass ein und der gleiche Artikel zeitgleich auf mehreren Plattformen verkauft wird.
Laut Warenwirtschaftssystem würde das wohl gehen und angeblich würde es auch schnell die Daten replizieren.

Leute mal ganz ehrlich...
Das war Sch |peinlich e!
Wenn man auf mehreren Plattformen Artikel zum unmittelbaren Direktkauf anbietet, so sollte man das Risiko eines zeitgleichen Erwerbes auschließen, indem man das Kontingent des Artikels spaltet und eine gewisse Menge für jede Handelsplattform zuteilt. Dann passiert sowas nicht.:m

Fazit: Geschenk geplatzt, Kohle immer noch nicht bei Paypal freigegeben (sollte wohl besser mal Zinsen berechnen), Vertrauen eingeschränkt. 
Schade! Hoffentlich wird es beim nächsten Mal besser.#d


----------



## hanzz (30. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist bestimmt SAP [emoji6]


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Es kommt auf das Warenwirtschafssystem an welches benutzt wird. 

Wir bieten auch zeitgleich auf Ebay, Amazon, im eigenen Online-Shop und im "reellen" Geschäft an und haben normalerweise auch genug Ware vorrätig.

Allerdings ist es auch schon vorgekommen das es wirklich so wie bei dir war: nahezu Zeitgleich ist der letzte Artikel verkauft worden.
Oder wir hatten einen Kunden der die letzten 5 Artikel im Laden gekauft hat und Sekunden vorher hat ein anderer Kunde im Onlineshop diesen Artikel ebenfalls 1x gekauft.
Klar, er war im Onlineshop noch verfügbar, weil der Bezahlvorgang im Laden noch nicht abgeschlossen war.
Leider schaut der Onlinekunde dann (ersteinmal) in die Röhre - wir können dank drei Ladengeschäfte reagieren und kurzfristig Ersatz besorgen - wenn man aber nur einen Lagerkreis hat (wir haben vier) ist das dann schon schlecht...
Und wenn das WWS dann nicht in Echtzeit arbeitet ist das schon sehr übel und nicht jeder Händler hat die finaziellen Mittel 5-stellige Beträge in ein WWS zu investieren

Sowas kann vorkommen, auch wenn es der Endkunde nicht glauben mag.

Und zum eingefrorenen Geld bei PayPal... So bitter es auch ist: das ist die Welt von PayPal.


----------



## dcpolo (31. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne.de innerhalb von 3 Werktagen- alles top verpackt. #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger und Lurenatic:

Beide wieder sehr schnell und einwandfrei.


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



dcpolo schrieb:


> Angel-Domäne.de innerhalb von 3 Werktagen- alles top verpackt. #6


Dito. Heute erhalten#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das Problem liegt daran, dass die meisten WAWI/ERP Systeme so etwas nicht automatisch oder zeitnah abgleichen.

So etwas kann passieren, sollte aber in der Regel nicht sein.
Maximal wenn es wirklich sehr nah beieinander gekauft wurde, wie asphaltmonster bereits erklärt hat, kann man kaum etwas machen. (Es sei denn man hat mehrere Lager oder reserviert es für eine jeweilige Plattform)

Leider habe ich ähnliche Erfahrungen auch schon gemacht. A&M z.b. hat das wohl sehr oft. Wenn dann noch Amazon dazu kommt, dann sind es 3 Plattformen.

Mit diesen Problemen habe ich Beruflich viel zu tun und kenne es zu genüge. Mein Job ist es, dass solche Dinge nicht passieren dürfen. Und ich glaube meine Software macht das ganz gut


----------



## DeralteSack (31. März 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr dort schon mehr bestellt. U.a. auch ne Rute. Von der Waren nicht viele mehr da. Ich hatte sie gekauft und bezahlt. Der Bestand auf der Homepage änderte sich jedoch nicht. Es dauerte ne ganz schön lange Zeit. Ich rede nicht von Minuten oder Stunden.
Demnach kann der Abgleich nicht so schnell erfolgen und die Gefahr solcher Situation bleibt bestehen.

Ansonsten kann ich nix negatives über den Händler sagen. Bin auch sonst immer zufrieden gewesen.
Nur diese Vorgehensweise beim Warenwirtschaftssystem halte ich ich für Verbesserungsfähig.


----------



## buthus (1. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

luckylures.eu: |laola:
Gestern das erste Mal dort bestellt. Auf meine per email gestellte Anfrage kam sofort ein Anruf und ich bekam eine Top-Beratung. Heute ist die Bestellung tiptop verpackt bei mir angekommen. Ein netter Brief und ein kleines Dankeschön waren ebenfalls mit dabei. 
Weiter so! Klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Franky (1. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann erneut Gerlinger nur empfehlen! Mir ist vor dem ersten Einsatz im Urlaub die dafür bestimmt Rute geknackt: das Spitzenteil der Telerute hat's beim Einstellversuch der Bremse direkt am Ansatz aafknickt, und das vor dem ersten Einsatz. Tolle Wurst...
Meine Mehl (mit Foto) wurde direkt beantwortet, nach dem Urlaub die Rute hingeschickt, und wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die neue auch schon auf dem Weg!


----------



## Chef XXX (1. April 2016)

Moin,

habe mir am Mittwoch nachmittag Stroft Schnur bei WAKU GmbH bestellt.Freitag nachmittag war sie da.
Und dann noch auf Rechnung geschickt.
:m kann man zu 100% empfehlen

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß Eric


----------



## Andal (6. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe gerade meine *erste Bestellung bei Hiki* mit dem Empfang der georderten Karpfenrute (Prologic C.O.M. Pure Stalker abgeschlossen. Da gibts wirklich nichts auszusetzen!

Schnelle Lieferung mit einer Laufzeit von 3 Arbeitstagen ab Bestellung. Makellose Verpackung, Sendungsverfolgung und dazu versandkostenfrei, weil Erstbestellung.

*Dieser Shop ist empfehlenswert!*

Dazu gab es noch einen Gutschein über 50,- € von fischwasser.com für einen Angelurlaub in Österreich. Weil ich den leider nicht nutzen kann, darf sich gerne wer melden, der dort einen Urlaub plant und ihn vielleicht brauchen kann.


----------



## shoti (6. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

MK-Angelsport...geht jetzt wohl vor Gericht. Widerruf in den 14 Tagen, Ware kam aber erst später bei denen wieder an. Weigern sich mir das Geld auszuzahlen. ich habe denen erklärt, das leider nix für mich sonst begehrlich ist, aus deren Shop. Stur, auch die einmaligen Versandkosten ( wie der Gesetzgeber es fordert ) wurden nicht erstattet....FINGER WECH !!!!


----------



## shafty262 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



shoti schrieb:


> MK-Angelsport...geht jetzt wohl vor Gericht. Widerruf in den 14 Tagen, Ware kam aber erst später bei denen wieder an. Weigern sich mir das Geld auszuzahlen. ich habe denen erklärt, das leider nix für mich sonst begehrlich ist, aus deren Shop. Stur, auch die einmaligen Versandkosten ( wie der Gesetzgeber es fordert ) wurden nicht erstattet....FINGER WECH !!!!


Was zählt ist was auf deiner Rücksende Quittung steht. Ich hatte auch meine Probleme mit MK letztes Jahr. Habs dann einfach so hingenommen und den Laden für mich abgehakt. Bei mir war es allerdings meine dritte Bestellung. Die ersten zwei liefen reibungslos. 

Mit Rücknahme in der Wiederrufsfrist und auch mit Reklamationen muss man denen scheinbar nicht kommen. Dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und dafür guten Service denk ich mir inzwischen.


----------



## shoti (6. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Japp also mit MK bin ich KOMPLETT durch.....hätten Sie etwas, das ich hätte nutzen können okay aber es war nuneinmal sonst nix passendes da !


----------



## jkc (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, 
habe gerade eine Reklamation bei Herrieden (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4503009&postcount=17), bin gespannt, ob sie mir die Versandkosten erstatten.

 Ist doch noch aktuell, dass diese zu Lasten des Verkäufers gehen - richtig? Habe auf die Schnelle nur Quellen bis 2010 gefunden.
Werde jedenfalls eine Aufforderung mitschicken.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe gerade eine Reklamation bei Herrieden
> Ist doch noch aktuell, dass diese zu Lasten des Verkäufers gehen - richtig?



Bei Reklamationen zu Lasten des Verkäufers.
Bei normaler Rückgabe rein rechtlich zu Lasten des Käufers.


----------



## jkc (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, danke, letzteres war mir bekannt.
Praktisch gibt es aber keine wirklich zwingenden Mittel derartig geringe Beträge durchzusetzen.

Grüße JK


----------



## shoti (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei normaler Rückgabe rein rechtlich zu Lasten des Käufers. 

Wobei ich meine, das einmal Versandkosten vom Verkäufer erstattet werden müssen, da der Kaufvertrag nicht zustande kam....



> Hinsendekosten
> 
> Nach der gesetzlichen Regelung hat seit Inkrafttreten der EU-Verbraucherrechte-Richtlinie (VRRL) im Falle eines Widerrufs der Verkäufer dem Käufer neben dem Kaufpreis auch die Hinsendekosten zu erstatten (§ 357 BGB).


----------



## shafty262 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Rücksendungen doch ab einem bestimmten Betrag(der Ware) auch zu Lasten des Verkäufers oder?


----------



## shoti (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nö...das wurde 2014 abgeschafft. bekommst nur noch eine versandpauschale ( die günstigste ) Erstattet....



> Regeln für Rück*sendungen
> 
> Muss ich nun das Rück*porto bezahlen, wenn ich eine Online-Bestellung widerrufe?
> 
> Das kann sein, denn die Händler dürfen Kunden nun immer die Kosten für die Rück*sendung der Ware auferlegen. Bislang galt das nur für Ware bis zum Preis von 40 Euro und beim Kauf auf Rechnung. Die neue Regelung ist aber kein Muss. Die Online-Händler können freiwil*lig die Kosten des Rück*trans*ports über*nehmen. Große Händler wie Zalando, Amazon und Otto haben bereits erklärt, dass sie weiterhin die Retouren*kosten über*nehmen werden. Laut einer Umfrage der Verbraucherzentrale Nord*rhein-West*falen planen allerdings viele kleine Shops, das Rück*porto nicht mehr zu bezahlen.





> Muss ich nun auch das Porto für den Erst*versand der Ware bezahlen, wenn ich den Kauf nach Erhalt der Ware widerrufe?
> 
> Nein. Bei den Versand*kosten bleibt weit*gehend alles beim Alten: Hat der Verkäufer zum Zeit*punkt des Widerrufs Kauf*preis und Versand*kosten von Ihrem Konto bereits abge*bucht, muss er beides erstatten. Widerrufen Sie und ist das Geld zu diesem Zeit*punkt noch nicht abge*bucht, müssen Sie die Rechnung natürlich nicht mehr begleichen. Gesetzlich geregelt ist nun aber: Der Händler trägt nur das Versandporto für die güns*tigste Versand*art in seinem Shop. Haben Sie die Ware auf eigenen Wunsch zum Beispiel teuer per Express bestellt, zahlen Sie diese Mehr*kosten
> 
> Beispiel: Ein Kunde bestellt ein Handy. Der Stan*dard*versand im Shop kostet 3,99 Euro. Weil es schnell gehen soll, wünschen Sie einen Express*versand, für den der Händler 15,99 Euro berechnet. Widerrufen Sie anschließend Ihren Kauf, trägt der Händler 3,99 Euro des Versands und Sie 12 Euro. Zusätzlich zahlen Sie das Rück*porto, wenn der Shop diese Kosten nicht freiwil*lig über*nimmt.


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Bei Rücksendungen doch ab einem bestimmten Betrag(der Ware) auch zu Lasten des Verkäufers oder?



Ab 40€, aber das war mal. Jetzt musst du jede Rücksendung tragen.


----------



## shafty262 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ah siehste. Meine doch da gabs mal was. Schule ist halt schon was her[emoji1]


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



shoti schrieb:


> Bei normaler Rückgabe rein rechtlich zu Lasten des Käufers.
> 
> Wobei ich meine, das einmal Versandkosten vom Verkäufer erstattet werden müssen, da der Kaufvertrag nicht zustande kam....



Ja, wenn Du die komplette Ware zurück sendest. Behältst Du auch nur ein Teil, gehen die Hinsendekosten auch auf Dich.


----------



## shoti (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

...das ist klar, denn dann kam ein Vertrag zustande...wobei MK-ANGELSPORT das ja anders sieht...


----------



## bobbl (7. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zwei Ebay-Shops, die ich empfehlen kann:

1. maddins_bleishop --> günstige Bleie, top verarbeitet und mit exakt dem angegebenen Gewicht

2. tackle-deals
Die von mir ersteigerte Rute kam mit einem Transportschaden an, dies war jedoch definitiv die Schuld von DPD, weil die Rute perfekt verpackt war und mit "zerbrechlich" gekennzeichnet war.
Ich bekam ohne jegliches Problem eine neue zugesandt - kein Theater, keine Mehrkosten, so muss das sein. 

Beide Verkäufer sind super freundlich und antworten sofort auf Mails.


----------



## Angler2097 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe die Tage wieder bei raubfischspezi.de bestellt. Super Ware und schnelle Lieferung.
Auch guter Support von Tommi hier vorab im Forum per PN. Top #6


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Neptunmaster top!

anglerfreund37 und Ulli-Dulli über ebay ebenfalls top.


----------



## dcpolo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz.de - von vorne bis hinten perfekt.

 Preis gut, Zahlung auf Rechnung, Lieferzeit 36 Stunden, telefonisch gut erreichbar.


----------



## JonnyBannana (12. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Welchen Händler aus Polen?
> 
> Falls du Fishing-mart meinst, da kannst du bedenkenlos bestellen.



kurze frage zwischendurch

fishing mart und besten-kunstkoder hängen doch irgendwie zusammen, zumindest ist die seite genauso bescheiden aufgebaut.

und beim besten-kunstkoeder ist das deutsch nicht wirklich so das beste....


----------



## jkc (12. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, ist der gleiche Betreiber, "Besten-Kunstköder" nur die deutsche Seite, siehe Impressum:

http://besten-kunstkoder.de/sklep/de/impressum.html#
http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/about.html

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fishingtackle 24 (Angelcenter Karlsruhe): Erneut alles bestens.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, Samstag bei Askari bestellt, Preis aufgrund 20%-Schnurrabattaktion super.
Etwas verwundert war ich, dass ich erst Mittwoch eine Versandbestätigung bekommen habe. Versendet mit Hermes, die bei mir auch schon mal einen Tag langsamer sind als die Konkurrenz. 
Trotzdem ist das Paket gestern (DO) gekommen?|kopfkrat Obwohl Mittwoch noch nichts beim Tracking zu sehen war. Ich weiß nicht wie die´s gemacht haben, aber bin froh drum.

Reklamation bei Herrieden: Eingangsbestätigung habe ich erhalten, von meinen Versandkosten aber nichts zu hören. Ich meine meine 14Tage-Frist (ab Versand) läuft heute aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Herrieden top!

angelplatz so lala...gut verpackt und günstig, aber vergleichsweise elend lange Lieferzeit. Angegeben waren 3-6 Tage, tatsächlich waren es am Ende 11.


----------



## Qu! (22. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jerkbait.com und Raubfisch-Hotspot beide top, innerhalb von zwei Tagen komplett geliefert.

Gruß, Qu!


----------



## Thairo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wessels-Angeln.de

Das MAD Morpheus Brolly für 199€ aus dem Angebot bestellt. Siehe Angebots Forum.

Geworben mit "Auf Lager" und Versand bei Bestellung bis 14 Uhr noch am gleichen Tag.

Bestellt am Sonntag den 17.4 als ich Montag noch keine Versand eMail hatte Support am 19.4 kontaktiert. Dort entschuldigte man sich recht freundlich Sie hätten zur Zeit sehr viel zu tun daher sei das Paket erst heute am 19.4 rausgehen... eMail des Versandes ist gestern, nachdem ich morgens die Stornierungsmail hingeschickt habe gekommen. Aus der Paketverfolgung geht ganz klar hervor versendet wurde erst am 22.4!!! Also Freitags! Soviel zum Thema bis 14 Uhr bestellt und am gleichen Tag noch versenden. Lügen über Lügen garantiert bestelle ich dort nicht mehr.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich nun meinen ~200€ hinterher laufe, naja war ja über PayPal bezahlt notfalls wende ich mich an PayPal.

Insgesamt für Angeln-Wessels.de jedenfalls Note 6


----------



## Rxlxhx (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz.tld?

Na tolle Wurst,nach über 27 Std. ist die Bestellung noch immer in Bearbeitung. Komisch ist auch,das bei der Bestellung alles als sofort lieferbar angezeigt wurde,doch nach der Bestellung war auf der Seite ein Artikel gelb. Und das als Erstbesteller,der wegen der Nachnamelieferung erstmal einen knappen Zehner für vielleicht 200g Gewicht abdrückt. Beim nächsten Mal füttere ich lieber wieder den Angelladen,auch wenn ich dafür ein paar Kilometer fahren muss.


Rilehx


----------



## Angler2097 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das mit dem gelben Artikel hatte ich auch schon. Da habe ich das letzte Exemplar erworben und der Artikel war danach gelb markiert. Die Lieferzeit für die Bestellung war zwei Tage.

Wieso kaufst du per Nachnahme? Du kannst bei Angelplatz auch per Rechnung bestellen. Das spart die Gebühr und du kannst dir den Kram erstmal angucken.

Bei Fragen einfach dort anrufen und klären ohne die Leute anzupfeifen. Die sind recht nett und an Deiner Zufriedenheit interessiert  
Ich finde den Shop super, habe grad vor 2 Wochen dort bestellt und nix zu meckern.

PS: Ich hoffe du meinst Angelplatz.de ^^


----------



## Kaka (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Domäne. Wie immer hervorragend! #6


----------



## Rxlxhx (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

ich meinte natürlich Angelplatz,doch als Erstbesteller geht u.a. nur Nachname.Kauf auf Rechnung geht meines Wissens erst nach einer Boniprüfung,da diese Option nicht angezeigt wird. Steht auch in den AGB.


Rillehx


----------



## Kaka (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Rilehx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich meinte natürlich Angelplatz,doch als Erstbesteller geht u.a. nur Nachname.Kauf auf Rechnung geht meines Wissens erst nach einer Boniprüfung,da diese Option nicht angezeigt wird. Steht auch in den AGB.
> 
> ...



?

Ich bestelle da seit Anfang an auf Rechnung. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## Mucho (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz.de... Rapala Urban Messenger Bag bestellt, 3 bis 6 Tage Lieferzeit, nach über einer Woche nix. Email nach einem Tag beantwortet, man würde auf die Lieferung warten. Nach ca 3 bis 4 Tagen dann ne Mail die Tasche wäre erst Ende September verfügbar... Hab sie dann woanders bestellt. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fiel mir bei Angelplatz schon öfter auf. 1-3 Tage heißt wirklich lieferbar. Steht 3-6 Tage dran, kann man das fast mit momentan nicht lieferbar gleichsetzen.


----------



## Angler2097 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Rilehx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich meinte natürlich Angelplatz,doch als Erstbesteller geht u.a. nur Nachname.Kauf auf Rechnung geht meines Wissens erst nach einer Boniprüfung,da diese Option nicht angezeigt wird. Steht auch in den AGB.
> 
> ...



Das kann sein. Die ersten Male hatte ich per Vorkasse bestellt. Danach  immer auf Rechnung. Nachnahme kostet halt extra, deshalb mach ich's nie 

Wie gesagt bei Fragen immer dort anrufen. Du kannst dann auch telefonisch Artikel umbestellen, wenn was nicht leiferbar ist usw.

Weiterer Vorteil: Du bekommst als Wiederbesteller immer 5% Rabatt auf deinen Einkauf 



Kaka schrieb:


> Fiel mir bei Angelplatz schon öfter auf. 1-3 Tage  heißt wirklich lieferbar. Steht 3-6 Tage dran, kann man das fast mit  momentan nicht lieferbar gleichsetzen.



Ja, nur grüne Artikel bestellen, sonnst kann es zu Problemen kommen ^^


----------



## Rxlxhx (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Onlineüberweisung usw.,vom Kauf auf Rechnung habe ich da nichts gesehen.

Zitat: § 4 Zahlung
(1) In Abhängigkeit von der Höhe Ihrer Bestellung, dem Ergebnis ihrer  Bonitätsprüfung, dem Saldo Ihres Kundenkontos bei www.angelplatz.tld und  dem Land Ihrer Versandadresse wird Ihnen eine Auswahl aus folgenden  Zahlungsmitteln angeboten: Zahlung auf Rechnung, per  Lastschriftverfahren, per Vorkasse, per Kreditkarte, per Paypal, per  Giropay und per Nachnahme.
(2) Die Möglichkeit zur Zahlung auf Rechnung und per  Lastschriftverfahren ist abhängig vom Ergebnis einer Bonitätsauskunft,  die der Anbieter zur Wahrung seiner berechtigten Interessen bei der CEG  Creditreform Consumer GmbH, Hellersbergstr. 11, 41460 Neuss nach Maßgabe  von § 11 Ziff. 11.1. (3) einholt. 
(3) Bei der Zahlungsart "Bankeinzug" erfolgt die Belastung Ihres Kontos zwei Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware.


Quelle: Angelplatz.de


Angler2907: Danke für den sicher gut gemeinten Rat dort einmal per Tel. anzufragen,aber ich telefoniere doch nicht laufend irgendwelchen Netzläden hinterher. Hier scheint das WaWi-System nicht optimal zu sein. Und wenn vielleicht nicht mal Kleinkram in größeren Mengen vorhanden ist...na dann.


----------



## Angler2097 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vorkasse geht doch. Du überweist das Geld dorthin und nach Erhalt schicken die die Ware weg. 

Von einer Bonitätsprüfung habe ich nichts mitbekommen 

Und was heisst dauernd hinterher telefonieren? Wenn dann ruf ich ein Mal an. 

Das letzte Mal habe ich ne Rolle, Schnur, nen Wobbler, Stahlvorfach, nen Hakenlöser und nen Blinker bestellt. War wie gesagt nach 2 Tagen da 

Gruss


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Rilehx schrieb:


> *Hier scheint das WaWi-System nicht optimal zu sein.*


Oder deine Ansprüche. Merke: Dumpingpreise gehen nur wenn das Zeug nicht auf Lager ist und erst bei einer Kundenbestellung beim Hersteller die Ware bestellt wird.
Dann muß ich die nicht auf Tage, Wochen oder gar Monate vorfinanzieren, habe keine Lagerkosten und kann dann halt den Niedrigpreis im Netz anbieten.

Willst du mit 95%er Sicherheit deine Ware haben, musst du dort bestellen die ein besseres WaWi und die angebotene auch wirklich auf Lager haben.
100% gibt es nicht da spielen Diebstahl, Fehlbuchungen und defekt gelieferte Waren mit rein.

Dann bezahlst du aber halt keinen Dumpingpreis, sondern einen rellen Betrag der für beide Seiten ok ist.


----------



## Thairo (28. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kaka schrieb:


> Fiel mir bei Angelplatz schon öfter auf. 1-3 Tage heißt wirklich lieferbar. Steht 3-6 Tage dran, kann man das fast mit momentan nicht lieferbar gleichsetzen.



3-6 Tage ist bei Angelplatz gleich zu setzen mit "Wird beim Hersteller/Großhändler bestellt". Sobald es dann bei Angelplatz angekommen ist wird es umgehend an dich weiter gesendet.

Aber, ja teilweise ist es schon unübersichtlich habe auf so einen Artikel (Shimano Feederrute) schon eineinhalb Monate gewartet.

Trotzdem ist Angelplatz mein absoluter Lieblings Online Angelladen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Oder deine Ansprüche. Merke: Dumpingpreise gehen nur wenn das Zeug nicht auf Lager ist und erst bei einer Kundenbestellung beim Hersteller die Ware bestelle.



Habe es an anderer Stelle schon mehrfach erwähnt:
Das sogenannte "goldene Dreieck" gibt es reell nicht:
Gut, schnell und billig geht niemals zusammen.
Gut und schnell kann nicht billig sein.
Schnell und billig kann nicht gut sein.
Gut und billig kann nicht schnell sein.

Aber ein paar hier scheinen beratungsresistent zu sein:q.
Lieferung spätestens vorgestern, Preis höchstens 50 % vom UVP, Qualität absolut makellos mit 100 Jahren Garantie-und Ersatzteilservice und 5-stündiger kostenloser Beratung....


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das stimmt so auch nicht ganz. Aber angelplatz ist für mich ein Beispiel, wie es nicht sein sollte. Dann soll da halt stehen "2 Wochen Lieferzeit". Aber so nervt das. 3-6 Tage heißt, der Kram is nach ner Woche da (Wochenende). Alles andere is Verarsche. Daher kauf ich da nur, wenn es nicht dringend und günstig ist.

Es gibt ja Läden, die sind günstig und schnell... Angel-Domäne, Bode, Raubfischspezialist, Gerlinger, Boddenangler und und und schaffen ja auch gute Preise, gute Lieferzeit UND gute Qualität.

Insofern ein seltsames Geschäftsgebahren. Konkurrenzlos günstig und reelle Lieferzeit wäre OK. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Purist (28. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hatte bei meinen Bestellungen noch nie Probleme mit jenen 3-6 Tagen. Das sind Werktage, je nach Marke dauert's dann auch einmal nur 2, manchmal 3, selten 6 Tage, länger habe ich bisher noch nie erlebt. Nicht Lieferbares kann man nicht bestellen, so sollte es sein. 
Was mich stört ist eine andere Sache, bei A. gibt's manche Größen von div. Artikeln einfach nicht. Gerade bei Kunstködern ist das schon manchmal ärgerlich. 

Was mich am Angelplatz auch noch etwas wundert: Momentan verlinkt die Seite zu Brillenplatz an der gleichen realen Adresse in Diez, dann gibt's dort noch Linsenplatz (Kontaktlinsen), Parfümplatz, ICO (Computer), Futterplatz (Haustierbedarf)...


----------



## K.l.o.p.p.i (29. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin, habe für meinen Norwegenurlaub auch Angelsachen online geordert,
Pcheur.com, hat gut geklappt
Speedyfish, sehr gut
Der-Meeresangelshop, sehr gut


----------



## Thairo (29. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Purist schrieb:


> Hatte bei meinen Bestellungen noch nie Probleme mit jenen 3-6 Tagen. Das sind Werktage, je nach Marke dauert's dann auch einmal nur 2, manchmal 3, selten 6 Tage, länger habe ich bisher noch nie erlebt.



Dann hast du schlicht Glück gehabt... Wie oben schon geschrieben vor einigen Jahren Shimano Feederrute 1 1/2 monate. Auch diesen Monat wieder was bestellt gehabt am 8.4, versendet wurde am 20.4... Ich persöhnlich meide daher wenn möglich sachen mit 3-6 Tagen Lieferzeit.

Nachtrag: Vor allem etwas blöd ist, so war es diesesmal auch wieder das Paket kam an und erst 3-4 Std später habe ich überhaupt die Versand eMail bekommen.

Also praktisch:
20.4 Versendet
21.4 gegen 14 Uhr Paket kam an
21.4 gegen 18 Uhr Versand eMail kam an

Ich hatte allerdings auch schon das gegenteil, das nach 2-3 Tagen versendet wurde.

3-6 Tage bei Angelplatz ist ein wenig ünerraschungs Paket, man weis einfach nicht wann es ankommt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Purist schrieb:


> Was mich am Angelplatz auch noch etwas wundert: Momentan verlinkt die Seite zu Brillenplatz an der gleichen realen Adresse in Diez, dann gibt's dort noch Linsenplatz (Kontaktlinsen), Parfümplatz, ICO (Computer), Futterplatz (Haustierbedarf)...



Warum wundert dich das? Das ist *eine* Kette, *ein* Firmenkonstrukt die mehrere Standbeine hat. Die haben keinen Laden, sondern nur einen Onlineshop.
Deswegen diese Preise, deswegen keine Beratung und diese Wartezeiten. 
Qualität geht eben anders, nur die kostet und die sollte man auch bereit sein zu zahlen.


----------



## Purist (29. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Warum wundert dich das? Das ist *eine* Kette, *ein* Firmenkonstrukt die mehrere Standbeine hat.



Eine Kette wird's nicht sein, Gesellschaftskonstrukt schon eher. Quasi die Onlineform des klassischen Angelladens plus einige Extras. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, in den 80er und 90er Jahren je einen Angelladen betreten zu haben, der nicht auch Haustiefbedarf, Werkzeug oder gar Benzin angeboten hat. 



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die haben keinen Laden, sondern nur einen Onlineshop.
> Deswegen diese Preise, deswegen keine Beratung und diese Wartezeiten.
> Qualität geht eben anders, nur die kostet und die sollte man auch bereit sein zu zahlen.



Beratung braucht ein alter Hase auf dem Feld nicht wirklich. Die Wartezeiten? Zeit ist Geld und wenn ich die Zeit habe, weil ich ohnehin außerhalb meiner Angelsaison einkaufe, spare ich dadurch enorme Summen. Ein Problem? Gewiss nicht #c

Das mit dem Onlinehandel ist aber auch so eine Sache. Wenn ich online bestelle, will ich gar keine Ladenpreise bezahlen, weil ich a) auf Service/Beratung verzichte, b) dafür Eigeninitiative zeige, mich selber vorab informiere. |rolleyes


----------



## Raubwels (29. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,
sowas gibt es oft, Zooroyal z. B (hier kaufe ich auch öfter ein) gehört zur Edeka Gruppe, und Zesox z. B. hatte soviel ich weiß nicht mal ein eigenes Logistikcenter. 
Ich habe füher (über 12 Jahre) in einem Zoohandel gearbeitet und wir hatten auch eine sehr kleine Abteilung (2 Ständer) mit Angelbedarf und Lebendköder das war füher so üblich.

Petri 
Raubwels


----------



## DeralteSack (29. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ach ja, die guten alten Zeiten...

Links die Bastelabteilung, rechts die Angelwaren...
Vorne die Post, hinten Angelbedarf...
Unten Werkzeuge, Gartengeräte, oben Gartenmöbel, dazwischen Angelruten...

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## bobbl (29. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Neulich bei raubfischspezialist.de bestellt. War zufrieden. Nachdem die Bestellung anfangs nicht ganz vollständig war (2 Gufis fehlten), habe ich einen Gutschein für die nächste Bestellung erhalten. Freundlicher Service und super kulant!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. April 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



bobbl schrieb:


> Neulich bei raubfischspezialist.de bestellt. War ganz ok.
> 
> + Die Bestellung war schnell da
> + Die Jigköpfe sind unschlagbar günstig
> ...



Da Problem ist, daß alle Erwarten das ich keine Fehler mache, weil ich Engel heisse. :q
Ich kann in letzter Zeit keine Bestellung aus Nürnberg finden.
Sckick mir per PN mal die Bestellnummer und verrat mir mal was fehlte.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Man muss ja auchmal jemanden Loben wenn ein Shop etwas gut macht.|supergri


----------



## vermesser (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.Online-Angler.de bzw. AGW Angelgeräte. Schnell, gut verpackt und günstig. Gern wieder.


----------



## captn-ahab (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

https://www.angelplatz.de/

Ich hatte spontan eine Rute bestellt. Da ich nicht viel ausgeben wollte und nur sporadisch Friedfisch angel genau das Richtige.

Angegebene Lieferzeit: 3-6 Tage.
Angekommen am 3. Werktag (also eigentlich nur 2 volle Werktage).

Rute war original verpackt und sauber.


----------



## JonnyBannana (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.ebay.de/usr/fishingstore-mayfly?rt=nc

ich kann nur sagen finger weg.

eigentlich bisher immer zufrieden gewesen, aber da scheint irgendwas nicht mehr zu laufen.

wollte mir letztens, um porto zu sparen, was mit auf ne messe bringen lassen.  was auch problemlos funktioniert hätte, wenn ich nicht spontan hätte arbeiten müssen. aber kein problem, dachte ich mir bestellste noch was und lässt dann das andere - schon bezahlte - mitschicken. aber irgendwie scheint sich dort niemand mehr verantwortlich zu fühlen, auch nur auf eine mail zu antworten.

anrufen habe ich eigentlich auch keinen bock mehr, weil ich als freundlicher gut erzogener mensch ziemlich ungehalten bin und der aufwand, den ich inzwischen mit mails schreiben, neu bestellen und ärgern, den bestellwert der 1 bestellung bei weitem überschreitet.

also meine meinung - finger weg

ach aber *neptunmaster* war mal wieder *top*, auch wenn die preise für restbestände echt happig sind - der service ist top und echt nett und flexibel die jungs und mädels


----------



## vermesser (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz diesmal echt top und fix.


----------



## Carper95 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das erste und leider wahrscheinlich letzte mal A&M Angelsport...
Leider nichtmal deren Schuld aber GLS geht einfach gar nicht...
Ich war Freitag bis 10:40 etwa zuhause in der Hoffnung das Paket möge rechtzeitig ankommen da es bis 11:30 angekündigt war. Als ich um 10:40 das Haus verlassen habe war nichts da. Später lese ich in meinen Mails, dass ich um 9:30 nicht anzutreffen war... 
Zu Erklärung ich wohne in einer 1-Zimmer Studentenbude mit schrecklich lauter Klingel. Es ist praktisch unmöglich die nicht zu hören. Aber gut dann geh ich das Paket halt im nahe gelegen Kiosk abholen. Samstag stehe ich dann am Kiosk an dem ein Schild hängt: " Wegen schwerer Krankheit die ganze Woche geschlossen". Aber laut GLS ist das Paket dort abgegeben worden also kann ich keine neue Zustellung einstellen|krach:
Ist natürlich geschickt gemacht...

Ich werde dies auch nochmal an A&M Angelsport direkt schicken da ich das selbe schon einmal bei meinen Eltern hatte wo auch nachweislich jemand zuhause war...(hier allerdings bei einem anderen onlineshop aber wieder gls) 
Schade denn der Versand vonseiten von A&M war ziemlich flott und der Preis für Rute und Schnur waren Traumhaft..


Ansonsten Angelzentrale Herrieden wieder top mit einem Manko
Statt zu mir wurde das Paket an meine Eltern geschickt.. Offenbar hatte man die Adresse der letzten Bestellung auf das Paket geschrieben obwohl in der Rechnung meine eigene als Lieferadresse und Rechnungsadresse stand#c

Da ich die Sachen eh dorthin bringen wollte passt mir das aber ganz gut:m

Lg


----------



## shafty262 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mit GLS kenne ich das nur zu gut. Von 10 Lieferungen geht bei 1 alles gut. 9 mal läuft das genau wie von dir geschildert ab. 

Camo Tackle hat mal wieder die volle Punktzahl erreicht. 
Kontakt 10/10
Versand 10/10
Ware 10/10


----------



## Raven13 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal wieder bei angelplatz bestellt.
Ein Teil der Artikel war nicht direkt lieferbar, also habe ich telefonisch angefragt, ob ich einen Teil der Bestellung jetzt und den Rest später abholen kann. Kein Problem, den ersten Teil der Bestellung konnte ich am Freitag um 18:30 Uhr abholen und dieses Wochenende schon direkt loslegen. 
Super Kundenfreundlich, beide Daumen hoch...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letzte Bestellung bei KL-Angelsport. Ausdrücklich als Vermerk bei der Bestellung um "Rückfrage bei Lieferschwierigkeiten" gebeten. 
Was machen die Spezialisten, schicken eine Teillieferung los und erstatten kommentarlos einen Teilbetrag zurück. Auf eMail Nachfrage habe ich keinerlei Antwort erhalten. 
Für mich ein absoolutes NoGo ohne Rückfrage oder Benachrichtigung einen Teil der Artikel zu stornieren. 
Vor allem wenn das die Artikel waren weshalb man eigentlich die Bestellung aufgegeben hat (und im Shop als sofort verfügbar gelistet waren).

*Somit ist KL-Angelsport für mich ein Shop den man meiden sollte (es sei denn man hat Lust nur einen Teil seiner Ware zu erhalten).*


----------



## Virus87 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Letzte Bestellung bei KL-Angelsport. Ausdrücklich als Vermerk bei der Bestellung um "Rückfrage bei Lieferschwierigkeiten" gebeten.
> Was machen die Spezialisten, schicken eine Teillieferung los und erstatten kommentarlos einen Teilbetrag zurück. Auf eMail Nachfrage habe ich keinerlei Antwort erhalten.
> Für mich ein absoolutes NoGo ohne Rückfrage oder Benachrichtigung einen Teil der Artikel zu stornieren.
> Vor allem wenn das die Artikel waren weshalb man eigentlich die Bestellung aufgegeben hat (und im Shop als sofort verfügbar gelistet waren).
> ...



Ohje.
Das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Habe am Dienstag bei KL-Angelsport bestellt. Alle Artikel waren auf Lager und ich habe per Paypal bezahlt. Bis jetzt ist die Bestellung immer noch in Arbeit. Hoffe das bei mir alles reibungslos über die Bühne geht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei  mir kam Versandmeldung und Paypal Rückzahlung am selben Tag. Ohne jegliche Benachrichtigung. Bei mir waren ja auch angeblich alle Artikel auf Lager. Und z.Bsp. die Shads in gleicher Größe nur anderer Farbe hätte ich auch genommen, wenn man mal nachgefragt hätte.


----------



## Virus87 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich gebe denen noch bis Montag zeit. 
Dann werde ich mal nachhaken und hier weiter berichten.


----------



## angelschorsch (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Topfish.pl
Sehr schnelle Lieferung,sehr netter Kontakt.
Antwortet sogar Abends auf mails!!#6#6


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Rute und Rolle bei Bode am späten Abend bestellt und sofort per PayPal bezahlt. Am nächsten Morgen kam gleich eine mail das die Rute in der Länge nicht verfügbar ist. Nach einem kurzen Telefonat konnte alles geklärt werden (gleiche Rute nur etwas länger). Paket ging am gleichen Tag raus und wurde am Folgetag bereits geliefert. 

So muss das sein, deshalb Daumen hoch #6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ah, du warst das? Das war einer der wenigen Fälle wo mal was schief geht.
Aber schön zu hören das wir dich trotzdem zufrieden stellen konnten.

Ansonsten kann man mich auch vor der Bestellung kontaktieren (Mail, PN oder Telefon. Nummer gibts per PN).


----------



## Mateo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen:

klassische Onlineshops

Askari: 2 Bestellungen  - keine Beanstandung
Gerlinger: 3 Bestellungen - keine Beanstandung
Hiki: 1 Bestellung - keine Beanstandung
Angelgeräte Wilkerling: 1 Bestellung - keine Probleme

Ebay:

http://www.ebay.de/usr/neptunmasterdan - 6 Auktionen - null Probleme

gruß Mateo


----------



## Selim (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Letzte Bestellungen waren Schirmer und A&M Angelsport beide absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Keyless (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ihr seid alle viel zu aufgeregt in Bezug auf Lieferzeiten.
 Ich habe hier eine Rechnung von Köderwahnsinn.de in der mir eine Nachlieferung (der natürlich schon bezahlten) Hose in Aussicht gestellt wird.
 So nun die ist vom 05.08.2015.
 Aber ist schon ok. ich sponsore gerne.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe gerade eine Reklamation bei Herrieden (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4503009&postcount=17), bin gespannt, ob sie mir die Versandkosten erstatten.
> 
> Ist doch noch aktuell, dass diese zu Lasten des Verkäufers gehen - richtig? Habe auf die Schnelle nur Quellen bis 2010 gefunden.
> ...



Hi, habe heute meinen Tauschartikel aus der Reklamation bekommen.
War ne Gasheizung von daher hatte ich es auch nicht eilig.
Zwischezeitig kam einmal eine Info, das die Reklamation sich krankheitsbeding verzögert hätte.
Von meinen Portokosten, zu denen ich sie aufgefordert hatte bisher keine Spur.
Schreibe gerade noch mal eine Mail hin.


Edit:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, vielen Dank für Ihre Bearbeitung meiner Reklamation vom 07.04.2016. Ich habe die neue Kanzelheizung heute erhalten.
Leider steht noch Ihre Zahlung der Portokosten in Höhe von 5,89€ aus. Mit meinem Schreiben zur Reklamation hatte ich Sie aufgefordert den Betrag bis zum 21.04.2016 auf mein Konto zu überweisen. Leider habe ich keine Zahlung von Ihnen erhalten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie sich bereits in Zahlungsverzug befinden, da Sie meine Frist reaktionslos versteichen lassen haben.
Bitte holen Sie die Zahlung umgehend nach.

Meine Kontodaten:

Inhaber: xxxx
IBAN: hassenichgesehen
Postbank Nürnberg

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
..."

Grüße JK


----------



## dcpolo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Thomas hier ausm Board - raubfischspezialist.com - bestellt. Schneller Versand, alles prima. Jigköpfe zudem sehr preiswert.


----------



## jkc (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Von meinen Portokosten, zu denen ich sie aufgefordert hatte bisher keine Spur.
> Schreibe gerade noch mal eine Mail hin.
> ...



Hi, gerade Antwort von Herrieden bekommen; man habe die Portokosten als Gutschrift auf meinem Kundenkonto erfasst und ich möge bei der nächsten Bestellung darauf hin weisen.

Antwort:
"Hallo, tut mir leid, damit bin ich nicht einverstanden. Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag auf mein Konto. "

Grüße JK


----------



## shafty262 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, habe heute meinen Tauschartikel aus der Reklamation bekommen.
> War ne Gasheizung von daher hatte ich es auch nicht eilig.
> Zwischezeitig kam einmal eine Info, das die Reklamation sich krankheitsbeding verzögert hätte.
> Von meinen Portokosten, zu denen ich sie aufgefordert hatte bisher keine Spur.
> ...


Ich bin der Meinung hier im Board mal gelesen zu haben das die Verkäufer, die Versandkosten nicht mehr übernehmen muessen. Auch nicht mehr bei hohen Beträgen.


----------



## jkc (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, beim Widerruf ist das korrekt, im hiesigen Fall geht es aber um eine Reklamation.

Grüße JK


----------



## shafty262 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Achso das mag dann wieder was anders sein.


----------



## Justin123 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe in letzer Zeit auch die ein oder andere Bestellung getätigt. 

Kl-Angelsport -  Absolut zufrieden, moderate Preise, gute Angebote. 
Schnelle Lieferung (bzw schneller Versand, die Lieferzeit liegt ja eher am Versandunternehmen)

Askari - Einzigstes Problem was ich hatte ist, das Askari mit Hermes versendet. Kann ich auf den Tot nicht austehen und hat man bei dieser Bestellung wieder gemerkt. Erst wurde die Sendung an einen Inselspediteur übergeben obwohl ich in Hessen wohne und nicht auf einer Insel, danach Paket beschädigt sollte dann zurück zu Askari kam aber dann doch 3 Tage später. Zustellung dauerte hier ca 2 Wochen. Der übliche Stress mit Hermes eben. Alles andere lief aber gut. 

Nordfishing77 - Wie immer gut. Auch hier muss man dazu sagen das ich einen Reklamationsfall hatte und ich den Artikel tauschen wollte. Mail geschrieben, 1 Tag später die Antwort mit Rücksendelabel und ca 1 Woche später war die neue Rolle bei mir. Andere berichten da manchmal was anderes. Bei mir war dies kein Problem. 

Angel-Domäne - hatte vergessen einen Artikel doppelt zu bestellen, auf Nachfrage ob man das stonieren kann und ich nochmal neu bestelle hieß es nur das das zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichtmehr möglich da schon kommissioniert/im Versand. Versendet wurde aber erst über 24 Stunden später. Bei anderen Shops kein Problem. Ansonsten war alles Ok. 

Hiki.at - auch alles gut gelaufen.

Angelgeräte-Wilkerling - 2 Artikel waren nicht lieferbar und so nicht ausgeschrieben, dennoch kein Problem. Prompt E-Mail erhalten mit mehreren möglichkeiten. Sendung kostenlos aufgeteilt so das alles lieferbare geliefert wurde und alles andere nachgesendet wird sobald der Hersteller geliefert hat.


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A & M regt mich grade auf! Bei Ebay ne Rute ersteigert- ne Cast statt einer Spin bekommen. Leider erst zu Hause gemerkt (zur Arbeit liefern lassen), Karton schon im Müll.

Daraufhin freundliche Mail, ob man die richtige Rute senden könnte, ich habe keinen Karton für die Rücksendung. "Kein Problem". Was kommt? Rücksendelabel und ne Info, Rute wäre versandt. 5 Tage später nix da. Frage nach Tracking. Daraufhin "Falsche Rute ist noch nicht wieder da!"...ähm hallo, das war anders abgesprochen??? Anruf... "Ja, klären wir, machen wir so!". Bis heute keine Rute, keine Info. Mail geschrieben, keine Reaktion!! Hallo??? 

Ich bin mal gespannt, morgen ruf ich da nochmal an. Normalerweise lief das immer gut mit A&M und bei anderen Shops waren auch Absprachen zu Rücklieferungen problemlos...aber das geht gar nicht. Das läuft seit 11. Mai..also mangelnde Geduld ist nicht mein Problem.


----------



## gambinho (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Angelzentrale-Herrieden bestellt: Schnelle Lieferung und im Paket war noch Lakritz und eine Dvd!!
So könnte es gerne immer laufen


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Erstmalig was bei Lurenatic gekauft, absolut perfekt!
Ware gut, super verpackt, netter Kontakt und sofort versandt.


----------



## Kaka (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Erstmalig was bei Lurenatic gekauft, absolut perfekt!
> Ware gut, super verpackt, netter Kontakt und sofort versandt.



Immer so. Top Laden! Möchte nicht wissen, wie oft ich da mittlerweile bestellt habe #6

Ansonsten in letzter Zeit: 

Angel Domäne klasse wie immer.
Angelcenter Kassel auch einwandfrei.


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab jetzt auch mal ne Testbestellung bei Tommi gemacht, bin gespannt.


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nippon Takle! Absolut TOP!
Sehr freundliche und kompetente Beratung!
Sehr gute Ware!


----------



## Schonzeit (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann mich dem letzten Beitrag nur anschließen, Nippon macht einen super Job!! Bisher immer alles glatt gelaufen.

Hab jetzt auch ein paar mal bei Thodano Fishing http://stores.ebay.de/Thodano-Fishing auf eBay bestellt und bisher immer absolut zufrieden gewesen! 

Viele Grüße
Schonzeit


----------



## Kaka (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Strassenangler.de

Jetzt zweimal schon bestellt. Super. Kleiner, spezieller Shop mit noch relativ wenig Auswahl. Spezialisiert hauptsächlich aufs Barschangeln. Tungsten Cheburashka sowie Bullets sind relativ günstig und von guter Qualität.


----------



## shoti (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Michas Angelshop... Warte seit über 7 Wochen auf einen Kescher. Zwischendurch ein Garantiefall wo er die falsche Tasche geschickt hat. Jetzt will er den Kescher erst senden wenn ich vorab die falsche Tasche zurücksende....Quasi Erpressung....Der glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, das ich das tue...dann habe ich garnichts mehr in der Hand ....Hat mein Geld aber seit Anfang April....


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, gerade Antwort von Herrieden bekommen; man habe die Portokosten als Gutschrift auf meinem Kundenkonto erfasst und ich möge bei der nächsten Bestellung darauf hin weisen.
> 
> Antwort:
> "Hallo, tut mir leid, damit bin ich nicht einverstanden. Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag auf mein Konto. "
> ...



Hallo, habe heute eine Rückrechnung und Mitteilung erhalten, dass das Geld überwiesen worden wäre.

Hat nur drei Aufforderungen gebraucht, aber immerhin.#6
Alles in allem ok, denke ich.

Grüße JK


----------



## -MW- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Big-Fish.de absoluter Flop...ist in Dortmund


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



-MW- schrieb:


> Big-Fish.de absoluter Flop...ist in Dortmund




Warum?


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Genau, ich bin auch der Meinung, Beschwerden sollte man schon durch Fallschilderungen begründen können. Geht sonst gar nicht klar!!! |abgelehn


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



-MW- schrieb:


> Big-Fish.de absoluter Flop...ist in Dortmund


Verlinke uns doch bitte mal die Seite des Shops - ich kann sie nämlich nicht finden,...|kopfkrat


----------



## -MW- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Verlinke uns doch bitte mal die Seite des Shops - ich kann sie nämlich nicht finden,...|kopfkrat



Finde die Seite auch nicht mehr!  Big-Fish.de in Dortmund scheints nicht mehr zu geben
 ....zur Begründung: habe 2014 da Bestellt, Vorkasse gezahlt und die haben 2 Zalt-Wobbler nicht mitgeschickt und auch nie nachgeliefert, auf Nachfragen keine Reaktion usw


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



-MW- schrieb:


> Big-Fish.de in Dortmund


Kenne ich nicht.
Wo und wer soll das denn sein?|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



-MW- schrieb:


> Finde die Seite auch nicht mehr!  Big-Fish.de in Dortmund scheints nicht mehr zu geben


War der vlt. aus Berlin? :m :q
(sozusagen seltsame Ortsverschiebung.)

In Berlin gibts nämlich einen BigFish 
https://www.thebigfish.de/Impressum
http://www.ebay.de/usr/thebigfish_de
und passend zum Thread kann ich von meiner letzten Bestellung positives berichten, geht einwandfrei! #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"rabfischspezialist.de": Danke für alles, pünktlich vorm WE alles angekommen, muss jetzt nur noch das Wetter einigermaßen sein damit ich das Zeugs antesten kann. Kleiner Wermutstropfen, aber das kreide ich dem Versand nicht an, eher dem Hersteller: der Crankbait von Fladen ist ne richtige Enttäuschung- schlecht verarbeitet, Drillinge sehen nicht "vom Besten aus", an der Öse des unteren Drillings Material scheinbar "aufgeplatzt", bzw gebrochen, dafür nur dicker rüber lackiert worden... Fladen auf keinen Fall wieder- ansonsten immer wieder gerne, die Vorfächer und Jigköpfe zu stets sehr fairen Preisen, top!
Eventuell nur die Auswahl an feineren Wolframvorfächern ausweiten- dann wärs perfekt!


----------



## vermesser (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> A & M regt mich grade auf! Bei Ebay ne Rute ersteigert- ne Cast statt einer Spin bekommen. Leider erst zu Hause gemerkt (zur Arbeit liefern lassen), Karton schon im Müll.
> 
> Daraufhin freundliche Mail, ob man die richtige Rute senden könnte, ich habe keinen Karton für die Rücksendung. "Kein Problem". Was kommt? Rücksendelabel und ne Info, Rute wäre versandt. 5 Tage später nix da. Frage nach Tracking. Daraufhin "Falsche Rute ist noch nicht wieder da!"...ähm hallo, das war anders abgesprochen??? Anruf... "Ja, klären wir, machen wir so!". Bis heute keine Rute, keine Info. Mail geschrieben, keine Reaktion!! Hallo???
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, morgen ruf ich da nochmal an. Normalerweise lief das immer gut mit A&M und bei anderen Shops waren auch Absprachen zu Rücklieferungen problemlos...aber das geht gar nicht. Das läuft seit 11. Mai..also mangelnde Geduld ist nicht mein Problem.




Also ich muss sagen, nach einigem Hin- und Her hat sich das mit A&M geklärt! Insofern doch ein guter Laden...werde wieder da bestellen. Diesmal aber nur 4 von 5 Punkten |supergri .

Manchmal macht es für mich den Eindruck, als ob die zeitweise einfach keine Kapazitäten haben, um alles zu schaffen. 

Mittlerweile hab ich jedenfalls doch tatsächlich ne Rute- nicht die, ich ich ersteigert habe, aber einen guten (und eigentlich teureren) Ersatz, die ich gut gebrauchen kann.


----------



## -MW- (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Kenne ich nicht.
> Wo und wer soll das denn sein?|kopfkrat



Sry, Ich finde den Shop auch nicht mehr, extra gegooglt- nix mehr gefunden! Gefahr scheint gebannt:q

 Bei Rf-spezi.de bin ich vollends zufrieden#6 Ps.etri zu deinem Mega-Pike!!


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist zwar kein Online Shop, aaaaber:

Auf der diesjährigen Fisch und Angel habe ich bei Fishing Tackle Max einen Teleskopkescherstab mit Kescherkopf zum Stippen gekauft. Leider ging die Abschlusskappe verloren, also FTM angeschrieben und sie schicken mir eine Ersatzkappe  (mit Umweg über meinen nächsten angelladen,  da Großhändler) - ging fix und kostet mich keinen müden Euro! Vorbildlich!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich gebe heute auch mal eine positive Erfahrung weiter. Normalerweise bestelle / kaufe ich fast nur über meinen lokalen Angelhändler bzw, teilweise auch bei umliegenden Händlern. Online kaufe ich sehr ungern, zum Einen will ich die Sachen vorher anfassen und zum Anderen direkt mitnehmen und am Besten schon im Auto auspacken #t

Mein lokaler Händler konnte meine Wunschrute aber nicht bestellen, bzw. wäre es zu teuer geworden, also habe ich eine A-Tec Crazee Eging bei nippon-tackle bestellt. 

Alles top. Nach Bestellung eine sehr zügige und transparente Bearbeitung, sehr schneller Versand, die Rute 1A verpackt. Besser geht es wirklich nicht und kann ich bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen


----------



## Justin123 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Bode habe ich auch leztens bestellt ohne Versandbestätigung. Im Profil stand aber versendet. Paket kam dann auch am nächsen Tag.


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dienstag bei angelplatz bestellt, heute morgrn, 9 Uhr geliefert !!!!
Und das per Rechnung!
Ist schon überwiesen !
Klasse Service!
Aber gerlinger genau so!

Aber lieber doch im laden, wenn der preis passt!,,


----------



## Promachos (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo!

Wie schon mehrfach genannt: Raubfischspezialist Tommi Engel ist einfach top#6#6#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## lollo (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann nur von Fischkescher abraten,der Shop antwortet weder auf E Mails oder auf Anrufe


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> *fishingstore-mayfly*
> 
> *finger weg!!!!*


Da bin ich jetzt sehr verwundert, ich kenne den Laden nur als sehr zuverlässigen Laden und bin bisher immer gut beraten und bedient worden.

---
eBay Jigs-and-more

Wie immer gut gelaufen, schnell geliefert und tolle Preis/Leistung bei Jigs.


----------



## h3nn3 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gibt es eigentlich momentan noch diese rabattbcoupons in diversen angelzeitschriften? Ich erinnere mich, dass ich vor einigen Jahren fast in jeder Fisch und fang Ausgabe diese Rabatt Coupons drinhatte. Ist das noch so?


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Solche Gutschein-Codes findest du wohl eher in den sozialen Netzwerken. Zeitschriftenwerbung wird für die Anbieter zunehmend uninteressant, weil zu kostspielig.


----------



## captn-ahab (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> ---
> eBay Jigs-and-more
> 
> Wie immer gut gelaufen, schnell geliefert und tolle Preis/Leistung bei Jigs.



Da schließe ich mich an, schnell und günstig.


----------



## STRULIK (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Von Angler- Oase kann ich auch nur abraten.
Habe nur Probleme mit gehabt.
Zum Glück mit PayPal bezahlt.
Nie wider!


----------



## randio (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich muss mal eine Lanze für einen eher kleineren Shop brechen, den ich durch Zufall gefunden habe. Und zwar Maxx-Fishing und insbesondere den Köder Zandersnack!

https://www.maxx-fishing.at/shop/zandersnack.html





Ich habe da nun 2x bestellt und bisher war alles Bestens!!!
Schnelle Lieferung und netter Kontakt.

Neben dem Zandersnack, kann ich auch die Jig Köpfe empfehlen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der Zandersnack schaut interessant aus,Farbauswahl auch.

Danke f.d.Tipp


----------



## Justin123 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jemand Erfahrungen mit Youfish.de?


----------



## GandRalf (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Keine Probleme.

Schnell und unkompliziert.
Teilweise recht günstig.


----------



## Justin123 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Keine Probleme.
> 
> Schnell und unkompliziert.
> Teilweise recht günstig.



Youfish.de? Oder wars nicht an mich gerichtet?


----------



## GandRalf (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da kein weiterer Beitrag dazwischen stand, dachte ich es reciht ohne Zitat. 

Yep! Youfish!#6


----------



## Justin123 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok Danke


----------



## Promachos (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



randio schrieb:


> Ich muss mal eine Lanze für einen eher kleineren Shop brechen, den ich durch Zufall gefunden habe. Und zwar Maxx-Fishing und insbesondere den Köder Zandersnack!
> 
> https://www.maxx-fishing.at/shop/zandersnack.html
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Das kligt interessant. Wie sieht es denn mit den Versandkosten von A nach D aus? In den AGB konnte nur etwas zum Versand innerhalb Österreichs finden.

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## randio (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Versandkosten lagen bei moderaten 7 Euro nach DE.
Ist halt ein sehr kleiner Shop. Bezahlen ging mit Paypal.


----------



## shafty262 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Stollenwerk wie immer alles reibungslos. Hatte nach einem Jahr nen Rutenbruch bei ner Rute die ich erst 4 mal gefischt hab. Haben ohne mucken sofort reklamiert. Dann mal die Bestpreisgarantie getestet, auch alles super geklappt. Versand super schnell. Und der Kontakt ist glaub ich einer der besten die ich mit nem Onlineshop jemals gehabt habe. Ich werde definitiv Kunde bleiben.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe in den vergangenen Wochen drei Mal bei Angelplatz bestellt, darunter war ein Gewährleistungsfall - hat alles reibungslos geklappt und die Mitarbeiter waren sehr freundlich. Daumen hoch!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justin123 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Angelcenter Karlsruhe/http://www.fishingtackle24.de/ ?

Wie läuft das mit dem Versand? Bekommt man da eine Mail?

Habe am Samstag dort bestellt und habe am Montag die Mail bekommen mit den Daten für die Überweisung und diese auch gleich ausgeführt. Leider bis heute nichts weiteres gehört und würde gerne wissen ob ich mit den Artikeln bis zum Wochenende rechnen kann. Geld sollte ja eigentlich schon da sein. 

Auf Kontaktanfrage auch keine Antwort. 

Habe leider als Gast bestellt und kann mich so nicht einloggen und den Status verfolgen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Justin: reichlich verwirrend, dein Post um ehrlich zu sein... Hast du nun bei "Kassel" ODER bei "fishingtackle" bestellt? Das eine hat mit dem Anderen nix, aber auch gar nix zu tun, und würdest du dich bemühen n bisschen zu "zurückblättern" im Thread, wüsstest du, wer bisher welche Erfahrungen mit den Shops gemacht hat, die werden in regelm Abständen mit relativ gutem Feedback genannt.


----------



## Harrie (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelgeräte Bode wie immer Top.Samstagnachmittag bestellt gestern da.#6


----------



## Justin123 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Justin: reichlich verwirrend, dein Post um ehrlich zu sein... Hast du nun bei "Kassel" ODER bei "fishingtackle" bestellt? Das eine hat mit dem Anderen nix, aber auch gar nix zu tun, und würdest du dich bemühen n bisschen zu "zurückblättern" im Thread, wüsstest du, wer bisher welche Erfahrungen mit den Shops gemacht hat, die werden in regelm Abständen mit relativ gutem Feedback genannt.




Ich habe schon mehrere Posts gelesen. Aber nichts spezielles zu meiner Frage gefunden.

Allerdings sehe ich gerade das ich da 2 Shops vertauscht habe. Es geht um Angelcenter Karlsruhe.


----------



## Justin123 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrere Posts gelesen. Aber nichts spezielles zu meiner Frage gefunden.
> 
> Allerdings sehe ich gerade das ich da 2 Shops vertauscht habe. Es geht um Angelcenter Karlsruhe und nicht um Angelcenter Kassel.



Der Onlineshop von Angelcenter Karlsruhe ist Fishingtackle24


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, Fishingtackel24, kenne ich als sehr zügig. 
Ob die eine Versandmail raus schicken weiß ich jetzt leider nicht mehr, allerdings kann ne Überweisung schon mal etwas dauern und bei meiner Bank wäre die frühestens heute erledigt, wenn ich Montag überwiesen hätte.
Ich meine die verschicken mit GLS welche Samstag (zumindest standardmäßig) nicht ausliefern, ich vermute aber das Dein Paket Freitag kommt.

EDIT: Bitte alles vergessen, habe mich ebenfalls vertan, meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Tackle24.#q

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Angelcenter Karlsruhe/http://www.fishingtackle24.de/ ?


Also meine Erfahrung war supergut, ist zwar schon ein bischen her, aber gerade der Kontakt war supergut und das Versandmanagement 1aaa! #6
Allerdings: per gutem altem Telefon, also am besten da mal mit durchklingeln probieren!


----------



## Justin123 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe ich. Sogar mehrmals. Leider niemanden erreicht. 
Mal abwarten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich schaue justamente auf die Hauptseite und sehe da eingeschränkte Telefonzeiten, vlt. liegt da der Hase ? |kopfkrat

Mo. - Mi. 8:30 - 16:00
Do. - Fr. 8:30 - 12:00


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Harrie schrieb:


> Angelgeräte Bode wie immer Top.Samstagnachmittag bestellt gestern da.#6



Bin ich grosser Fan (sowohl Ladenlokal als auch versand) leider sieht deren Seite schon fast traditionell besch...eiden aus


----------



## DerBreuberger (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> ...allerdings kann ne Überweisung schon mal etwas dauern ...


Seit der flächendeckenden Einführung (2014) von SEPA dauert eine Überweisung innerhalb der EU maximal 24h. Und dies unabhänig von Standort der Bank.

P.S. Falls mal Jemand fragt, was die EU an Vorteile bringt? *SEPA* ist eines von vielen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ginge bzw. geht auch sehr fein ohne die Brüsseler EUrokraten:
Materielle Rechtsgrundlage der Überweisung ist europaweit die seit Oktober 2009 geltende Zahlungsdiensterichtlinie. Danach wird eine Überweisung wirksam, wenn sie der kontoführenden Bank des Auftraggebers zugeht (§ 675n Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB)

Vorher haben die Banken(gangster) die Gutschrift auf die Konten verzögert. Das ist nun eindeutig illegal.


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, wieder was gelernt; hatte mich glaube ich sogar schon mal gewundert das es recht fix ging, vor SEPA hat´s aber regelmäßig mindestens 2 Tage gedauert, das findet sich sogar als Antwort meiner Bank von 2012 noch öffentlich im Netz.

Grüße JK


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Harrie schrieb:


> Angelgeräte Bode wie immer Top.Samstagnachmittag bestellt gestern da.#6


Danke für`s Lob.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bin ich grosser Fan (sowohl Ladenlokal als auch versand) leider sieht deren Seite schon fast traditionell besch...eiden aus



Wissen wir - aber das große Problem ist und bleibt unser Warenwirtschaftsystem, das funktioniert nicht so einfach mit anderen Shopsystemen.
Wir haben dieses und letztes Jahr 5 verschiedene Shops ausprobiert, nix hat richtig geklappt und es hat nur eine Menge Geld verschlungen.
Jetzt ist erstmal der Umbau und die Kernsanierung unserer Zentrale drann, danach der Shop.

Ansonsten: wenn ihr Fragen habt, oder etwas nicht findet: PN an mich bzw. an den Bode Account, einfach anrufen oder auf Facebook schreiben - es landet immer bei mir und ich versuche euch so schnell wie möglich zu helfen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angeldiscount 24 - einmal und nie wieder.


- Artikel bestellt und sofort per Paypal bestellt
- nach über einer Woche nachgefragt, ob alles in Ordnung sei, da ich nach der Zahlung nichts weiter gehört hatte
- Info, das die Sachen jetzt rausgehen, da sie erst noch geliefert werden mussten (laut Homepage auf Lager)

Sachen kamen dann an und ein Teil musste zurückgeschickt werden.
Auf meine Mail bezüglich der Nachfrage wegen Retourenschein (zum ausfüllen etc.) gab es nur einen Hinweis auf Paragraph xy, das ich die Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen hätte.
Natürlich ist mir das klar, kenne das aber von anderen Shops im Internet, das man noch nen Retourenschein ausfüllen kann und/oder einen Versandaufkleber ausdrucken kann (der dann halt verrechnet wird).

Wie dem auch sei - Paket zurückgeschickt und fertig.
Nach einer knappen Woche hatte ich eine Mail geschickt, um nachzufragen, ob alles soweit in Ordnung sei (Empfangsdatum aufgrund Sendungsverfolgung war mir bekannt).

Hier auch wieder der Hinweis auf Paragraph xy, das die Rückzahlung 14 Tage betragen darf etc.



Hier bestell ich definitiv nicht mehr.
Geld habe ich - muss man natürlich fairerweise sagen - zurück bekommen, keine Frage.
Aber auf ganz normale anständige Fragen (ohne direkt was zu fordern etc.) wurde schon fast pampig reagiert und mit Paragraphen um sich geworfen.

Sorry, aber das muss ich mir als Kunde nicht antun - somit einmal und nie wieder bestellt!


----------



## shafty262 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> angeldiscount 24 - einmal und nie wieder.
> 
> 
> - Artikel bestellt und sofort per Paypal bestellt
> ...


Freund von mir hatte auch dort bestellt. Hatte dann Emailkontakt wegen genau dem gleichen Problem. War angeblich auf "Lager". Nur scheinbar in dem, vom Lieferanten der Fa. Angeldiscount24 und nicht im Eigenen[emoji23] .

Nach einer extrem patzigen Antwort seitens der Fa. Angeldiscount hat er erstmal geschluckt und ne saftige Mail zurück geschrieben. Dann einfach abgewartet ob Ware noch kommt. Ware kam dann nach einer Woche an und war auch in Ordnung. Die Mail war allerdings so rotzefrech das wir definitiv das letzte mal da bestellt haben. 

Kundenkontakt - 0 Punkte
Realer Lagerbestand - 0 Punkte
Versandzeit - 0 Punkte
Verpackung - die war gut[emoji1] [emoji1] 


Nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen,

kennt einer von Euch den Onlineshop http://www.angelshop-angelsport.de/shop/frontpage.html

und kann mir dazu etwas sagen (positiv/negativ) konnte über die SuFu leider nichts finden.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## shafty262 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt einer von Euch den Onlineshop http://www.angelshop-angelsport.de/shop/frontpage.html
> 
> ...


Guck dir mal zum Beispiel die Beschreibung der Savage Gear Custom Predator an. Ich würde alleine wegen der ganzen Übersetzungsfehler dort nicht bestellen. Dazu kommen noch die Preise im Sale Bereich. Soll reduzierte Ware sein ist aber der Preis den andere Shops regulär verlangen. Beispiel DAM Toxic Wathose. Dort für 74 gelistet "Angebot". In anderen Shops ist das der Standart Preis. 

Erfahrung hab ich mit dem Shop nicht. Allerdings würde ich durch meine Erfahrung im Bereich Onlineshoppen dort nix bestellen. Wenn dann auf Rechnung und abwarten. Immerhin scheint das möglich zu sein.

Gruß
Shafty


----------



## Double2004 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt einer von Euch den Onlineshop http://www.angelshop-angelsport.de/shop/frontpage.html
> 
> ...



Habe mir dort vor 1-2 Jahren mal eine Rute bestellt. War alles bestens.

 Gruß
 Double2004


----------



## Berliner123 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt einer von Euch den Onlineshop http://www.angelshop-angelsport.de/shop/frontpage.html
> 
> ...




Hab dort letztes Jahr einmal bestellt und lief alles reibungslos!!!! Ist ein dänischer Shop, wenn ich mich noch richtig dran erinnere.. Versandt wurde mit gls...


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke für eure Infos und Meinungen. Damit kann ich etwas anfangen. #6


----------



## jranseier (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Berliner123 schrieb:


> Hab dort letztes Jahr einmal bestellt und lief alles reibungslos!!!! Ist ein dänischer Shop, wenn ich mich noch richtig dran erinnere.. Versandt wurde mit gls...



Kann ich so bestätigen.

ranseier


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

angelshop-angelsport:

 Schon oft dort bestellt. Immer absolut reibungslos und schnell :m


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen#h,

hat von euch einer schonmal Probleme mit DPD gehabt?

Habe eine Rute bei clickbaits bestellt und laut Sendungsverfolgung ist diese auch angekommen. Habe sie aber nie erhalten. Da ich selber zu angegebenem Termin da war und dpd an dem Tag auch noch ein anderes Paket gebracht hat finde ich das sehr merkwürdig.

Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## shafty262 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hatte das schonmal ich meine das war DPD. Habe auf 2 Pakete gewartet und eins kam an. Dann bei beiden die Sendungsverfolgung auf ausgeliefert. Ich das dann dem Shop gemeldet und der nachgehakt. Ende vom Lied war das komischerweise meine Unterschrift für 2 Pakete da war. Auf einmal klingelte das dann Sonntags bei mir an der Haustür und der Bote war wieder da. Gab mir das zweite Paket und sagte mir das er die Pakete wohl vorher im Auto eingescannt hat aber eins liegen lassen hat.

Bei der Unterschrift achte ich seit dem immer drauf wofür ich unterschreibe.


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das komische daran ist das jemand mit REUM unterschrieben hat. Denjenigen gibt es aber nicht #c


----------



## shafty262 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dann bist du raus. Dem Shop schreiben das Paket ist nicht gekommen und auf nen neues warten.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, das ist unter Umständen ja ne blöde Sachen, wenn jemand "falsches" unterschrieben hat, dann denke ich ist die Sache ja einfach. 
Aber wie oft habe ich mir schon beim Unterschreiben gedacht, was der Fahrer wohl gebucht hat; ich kann das auf den Geräten nicht sehen, ich meine sogar, dass da teils gar nichts zu lesen ist wenn ich das Ding zur Unterschrift hin gehalten bekomme.
Bisher alles gut gegangen.

Grüße JK


----------



## shafty262 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das ist unter Umständen ja ne blöde Sachen, wenn jemand "falsches" unterschrieben hat, dann denke ich ist die Sache ja einfach.
> Aber wie oft habe ich mir schon beim Unterschreiben gedacht, was der Fahrer wohl gebucht hat; ich kann das auf den Geräten nicht sehen, ich meine sogar, dass da teils gar nichts zu lesen ist wenn ich das Ding zur Unterschrift hin gehalten bekomme.
> Bisher alles gut gegangen.
> 
> Grüße JK


Bei den meisten steht oben rechts die Stückzahl. Und wenn nicht gehen die zwei Menüpunkte zurück und da sind die dann aufgelistet. Am besten fragen bevor die euren Namen in Druckbuchstaben eingetippt haben weil sonst regen die sich auf.


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das einzige was ich mir erklären kann, ist dass der Fahrer das Paket eingesackt hat.
Weil bei uns in der Firma sonst keiner zu dem Zeitpunkt da war und ich ja noch ein anderes Paket in Empfang genommen hab.

Naja hab denen mal ne mail geschickt, mal schauen was die morgen dazu sagen.
Ansonsten ist ja der Versender dafür verantwortlich sich drum zu kümmern oder lieg ich da falsch.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, bei gewerblichem Verkäufer kannst Du dich entspannt zurücklehnen; liegt in seiner Verantwortung, dass Du Deine Ware erhälst.

Grüße JK


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ok, danke. Das beruhigt schonmal ein wenig. #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe gestern das erste Mal bei Nippon Tackle bestellt.
Heute - keine 24 Stunden später - habe ich das Paket auf der Arbeit bekommen, es ist alles drin, gut verpackt und mit einer Zeitschrift(+Köder) und ein paar Gummibären sind noch goodies dabei.

Das nenne ich perfekt. Gerne wieder


----------



## randio (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz einfach grandios!!!
4 Monate alten Artikel reklamiert, Dienstag gegen Abend eingeschickt und heute früh neuer Artikel vor der Tür.


----------



## Thunder78 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

seit dem vor einigen Monaten mein lokales Fachgeschäft leider  geschlossen hat, bin ich nun mehr oder weniger gezwungen mein  Angelzubehör online zu kaufen. Ich habe letze Woche bei http://www.flyfishingeurope-shop.de einige  neue Fliegen und Nymphen bestellt und ich war überrascht über die wirklich schnelle Lieferzeit, denn gestern sind sie schon  angekommen, alles war komplett und gut eingepackt. Wirklich Top! #6

Gruß

Thunder78


----------



## Ammon (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger:

Bestellung über 250€, nur leider wurde das falsche Flexonit mitgeschickt. Für mich eigentlich klar Sache, dass das korrekte Flexonit ohne weiteren Aufwand für mich hinterhergeschickt wird in Anbetracht von Warenwert und Bestellsumme. Leider will Gerlinger das korrekte Flexonit nur schicken, wenn ich das Falsche zurückschicke, was für mich nicht in Frage kommt, dass ich bei einem Warenwert von 8€ eine halbe Stunde opfer, zumal der Fehler eindeutig nicht bei mir liegt.

Schade, aber das war meine letzte Bestellung bei Gerlinger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist doch das Normalste dass man den falschen Artikel zurückschickt.
Bei gerlinger gabs immer einen Retourenschein für den unkomplizierten, kostenlosen Rückversand.

Fand ich OK.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ammon (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ist doch das Normalste dass man den falschen Artikel zurückschickt.
> Bei gerlinger gabs immer einen Retourenschein für den unkomplizierten, kostenlosen Rückversand.
> 
> Fand ich OK.|kopfkrat



Wenn einem seine Zeit nichts wert ist, dann ist das vielleicht "normal". Für mich ist normal, dass ich das bekomme was ich bestellt und bezahlt habe.


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Ammon schrieb:


> Gerlinger:
> 
> Bestellung über 250€, nur leider wurde das falsche Flexonit mitgeschickt. Für mich eigentlich klar Sache, dass das korrekte Flexonit ohne weiteren Aufwand für mich hinterhergeschickt wird in Anbetracht von Warenwert und Bestellsumme. Leider will Gerlinger das korrekte Flexonit nur schicken, wenn ich das Falsche zurückschicke, was für mich nicht in Frage kommt, dass ich bei einem Warenwert von 8€ eine halbe Stunde opfer, zumal der Fehler eindeutig nicht bei mir liegt.
> 
> Schade, aber das war meine letzte Bestellung bei Gerlinger.



pack es ein, Retourenschein von Gerlinger drauf und bring es zur Post. Ist halt so...
Gerlinger ist ehh der teuerste Shop.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Ammon schrieb:


> Wenn einem seine Zeit nichts wert ist, dann ist das vielleicht "normal". Für mich ist normal, dass ich das bekomme was ich bestellt und bezahlt habe.




Dazu wollten sie dir doch verhelfen.:m
Fehler passieren überall mal.......


----------



## Ammon (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dazu wollten sie dir doch verhelfen.:m
> Fehler passieren überall mal.......



Ist ja ok. Nur sollte man halt dann auch dafür gerade stehen und nicht noch mehr Unannehmlichkeiten verursachen. 

Whatever... Gibt genug andere Shops.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger:

wie immer absolut perfekt, schnell und zuverlässig - vielen Dank für die (ich glaube) 58. Bestellung ganz ohne Probleme :m.

Immer wieder - und das sehr gerne.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Ammon schrieb:


> wenn ich das Falsche zurückschicke



Der einzige Weg zu vermeiden, das auf einmal alle Kunden das Falsche bekommen haben.


----------



## Promachos (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Der einzige Weg zu vermeiden, das auf einmal alle Kunden das Falsche bekommen haben.



#6#6#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> vielleicht im laden. aber meine letzte bestellung via ebay wird seit knapp 1,5 monaten geprüft, also ab da die andere bestellung mit raus gehen kann. wär der aufwand nicht so groß würde ich direkt mal nach meppen fahren, aber das ist mir der ärger dann nicht wert.


Der Besitzer vom Laden hat mir gestern geschrieben (da er nicht im Forum ist) und die Thematik geschildert. Da klingt das ganze schon wieder ein wenig anders. Wie es allerdings dann am Ende gewesen ist, dazu kann ich nichts sagen. #c

Aber wie bereits geschrieben, es würde mich schon stark wundern da ich Mayfly (auch Online) als zuverlässig kenne.

Ich habe dir per PN eine Nachricht zukommen lassen mit der Handynummer des Besitzers, damit ihr das Problem klären und aus der Welt schaffen könnt.

Ich hoffe das klärt sich alles auf.
Meiner Einschätzung nach, handelt es sich hier eher um ein Missverständnis, weshalb eine solch grobe Wortwahl (auf die Theke wursteln...) nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt ist, zumal es natürlich auch Geschäftsschädigend ist da man es ja eigentlich mit einem Anruf hätte klären können.

Wie auch immer. Ich hoffe es klärt sich schnell auf.


----------



## Spiker86 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Freund von mir hatte auch dort bestellt. Hatte dann Emailkontakt wegen genau dem gleichen Problem. War angeblich auf "Lager". Nur scheinbar in dem, vom Lieferanten der Fa. Angeldiscount24 und nicht im Eigenen[emoji23] .
> 
> Nach einer extrem patzigen Antwort seitens der Fa. Angeldiscount hat er erstmal geschluckt und ne saftige Mail zurück geschrieben. Dann einfach abgewartet ob Ware noch kommt. Ware kam dann nach einer Woche an und war auch in Ordnung. Die Mail war allerdings so rotzefrech das wir definitiv das letzte mal da bestellt haben.
> 
> ...



Jo das war ich


So schauts aus!
Der letzte laden den ich empfehlen würde!

ANGELDISCOUNT24;
Unfreundlich 
Unverschämt
Rotze frech im Kundenumgang
War definitiv das letzte mal das ich dort bestellt habe!


----------



## Spiker86 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nippon-tacke 

Super schneller Versand 
Super netter Kontakt 
Bei Problemen sofort da zu helfen!

Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe diese Woche bei AM-Angelsport und VF-Angelsport bestellt. Beide Pakete waren ruck-zuck da, gut verpackt und alles drin. 
Kann ich beide somit empfehlen #6


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelcenter Kassel, wie immer top und super schnell!


----------



## Santy (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.kugellager-express.de

Schnell, freundlich, alles da, bei Retouren sehr kulant, besser geht nicht!


(btw 4x7x2 findet man beim 4x7x2,5 als offene Version)


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Santy schrieb:


> www.kugellager-express.de
> 
> Schnell, freundlich, alles da, bei Retouren sehr kulant, besser geht nicht!



Geht es hier nicht um Angelzubehör Onlineshops


----------



## Santy (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist ein KL für's Schnurlaufröllchen und andere zur Rollenwartung kein Angelzubehör?


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Korrekt... hab ich auch schon neue Lager für meine Shimanos bestellt... alles bestens gewesen


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat jemand schonmal da bestellt?

http://www.anglerwelt.net/de/de.aspx


----------



## randio (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Santy schrieb:


> Ist ein KL für's Schnurlaufröllchen und andere zur Rollenwartung kein Angelzubehör?



Über solche Dinge machen sich Ansitzer oder die Red Arc Fraktion halt keine Gedanken. 

Wie soll auch so ein Kugellager in den Wurm oder Köfi gestopft werden??? #c


----------



## Justin123 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Youfish.de bezüglich Reklamation bzw Garantieansprüche?

Sonstiger Schriftverkehr wurde binnen einer Stunde immer beantwortet. 

Diesmal geht es um einen Artikel der kaputt gegangen ist und nun warte ich seit 2 Tagen auf eine Antwort. 

Kommt mir ein wenig komisch vor. Da sonst alle Anfragen binnen kürzester Zeit beantwortet wurden. |kopfkrat


----------



## shoti (2. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt sehr verwundert, ich kenne den Laden nur als sehr zuverlässigen Laden und bin bisher immer gut beraten und bedient worden.
> 
> ---
> eBay Jigs-and-more
> ...


Jigs and more... Vergesst es bloß. Paket nicht angekommen... Laut dpd hat ein Absender mit abstell unterzeichnet... Witzig so heißt hier keiner aber abstellen könnte es wohl bedeuten. Jigs sagt ich Habe die Ware und macht nix. Auf PayPal Fall Eröffnung keine Reaktion von Jigs... Nichts null 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



randio schrieb:


> Über solche Dinge machen sich Ansitzer oder die Red Arc Fraktion halt keine Gedanken.
> 
> Wie soll auch so ein Kugellager in den Wurm oder Köfi gestopft werden??? #c



Auch Ansitzer benutzen Rollen mit Kugellagern, zb Ultegras. 
Nen Wurm fängt auch ohne extra Rotation und Schmiermittel ganz gut


----------



## D. Christians (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



shoti schrieb:


> Jigs and more... Vergesst es bloß. Paket nicht angekommen... Laut dpd hat ein Absender mit abstell unterzeichnet... Witzig so heißt hier keiner aber abstellen könnte es wohl bedeuten. Jigs sagt ich Habe die Ware und macht nix. Auf PayPal Fall Eröffnung keine Reaktion von Jigs... Nichts null
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk



Moin Moin, 

der gute Shoti verdreht hier die Tatsachen etwas.
Das Paket wurde durch GLS zugestellt, der Kunde behauptet es nicht erhalten zu haben!!! 
Was kann Jigs-and-More dafür??
Der gute Shoti hat aus Kulanz den Gesamten Betrag von uns zurück erhalten, obwohl die Ware laut Sendungsverfolgung bei Ihm zugestellt wurde.

Viele Grüße  
Dominic von Jigs-and-More


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann mich über jigs and more auch nicht beklagen.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hatte am Sonntag nachmittag bei Bode, Domaene und am-angelsport bestellt.

Domaene war am schnellsten. Da kam das Paket am Dienstag.
Die Lieferungen von am-angelsport und Bode beide heute(Mittwoch).

Allesamt empfehlenswert.


----------



## Ladi74 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab Samstag Abend bei Askari bestellt. Gestern kam die mail, dass ich mein Zeug bei der Askari-Filiale abholen kann. Die liegt fast auf dem Heimweg und ich hab die Versandkosten gespart! Wenn mir was nicht gefällt oder nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, bleibts im Laden. Besser gehts nicht!


----------



## shoti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



D. Christians schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> der gute Shoti verdreht hier die Tatsachen etwas.
> Das Paket wurde durch GLS zugestellt, der Kunde behauptet es nicht erhalten zu haben!!!
> ...



Und wer hat den Namen abstell ???

Und das ich "behaupte" es nicht erhalten zu haben ist eine Frechheit. Ich habe es nicht erhalten, habe auch gleich gesagt das ich dringend Flexo brauche und deswegen das neue Paket heraus soll. Kommunikatio gab es ja keine mehr. Das das Geld wieder da ist habe ich nicht kontrolliert, ich wollte die Ware nicht das Geld. Ein Dreizeiler hätte denn mal gereicht oder aber den Paypal Fall beantworten.

zu der Zeit wo es abgegeben wurde war ich nicht zuhause, wie soll ich es entgegengenommen haben und wie gesagt, wer heisst hier ABSTELL !

Ich wollte ja auch davor schon über Ebay jigköpfe bestellen, aber wenn dann keine Kommunikation mehr da ist !! Die erste Bestellung kam ja nie zustande, wenn nicht geantwortet wird.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



shoti schrieb:


> zu der Zeit wo es abgegeben wurde war ich nicht zuhause, wie soll ich es entgegengenommen haben und wie gesagt, wer heisst hier ABSTELL !


Das wird der Paketdienstleister geschrieben haben um damit anzugeben, dass er es irgendwo abgestellt hat. 

Wenn es bei dir nicht angekommen ist, würde ich einmal beim Nachbarn nachfragen ob er es hat. Ansonsten wird es jemand entwendet haben. Der Fehler scheint allerdings beim Paketdienstleister zu liegen, da kann der Anbieter leider nichts für.

Habe so etwas auch schon erlebt, als ich damals ein Onlineshop für Musik hatte. Ist immer schwer in solchen Situationen.


----------



## shoti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe alle abgeklkappert...bei uns ist noch nie etwas weggekommen...allerdings haben wir hier auch neu zugezogene Familien mit Kindern aber ich will keinem was nachsagen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das von meinen Nachbarn keiner da war...dsa klappt sondt IMMER, die nehmen das gerne für mich an.

Und wenn Jigs mir jetzt schreibt das ich mein Geld über Paypal wiederbekommen habe...wunder ich mich gerade das ich KEINEN ZAHLUNGSEINGANG ( Stand 03.08.2016 20:22 Uhr ) habe...obwohl mir dies geschrieben wurde....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei PayPal dauert es immer sehr lange, bis das gezahlte Geld auch als wieder gutgeschrieben gilt. Ich meinte das waren knapp 3 Wochen?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nein, das geht normalerweise schneller. Wenn der Fall bei Ebay abgeschlossen ist dauert es in der Regel weniger wie 24h


----------



## shoti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der Fall ist aus Mai..... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## D. Christians (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der Fall ist vom 02-06-2016 Ebay und PayPal hat zu Gunsten von Jigs-and-More entschieden, da der Zustellnachweiß vorhanden ist über GLS. Aus Kulanz haben wir am 17-07-2016 den Gesamten Kaufbetrag erstatt. Dieser Zahlungseingang kann bis zu 3 Wochen dauer aussage laut PayPal!


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Aha...also abstellen ist ein Zustellnachweis ? willkommen in der Welt der Wilkür....

Wenn ich das nächste mal ein Auto ausliefere, stelle ich es auch mit Schlüssel einfach bei dem Kunden vor die Haustür...kommt sicher gut.


----------



## capri2 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist doch ganz einfach.. Hat der Dienstleister eine Abstellgenehmigung von Dir erhalten? Einmalig oder Dauerhaft?
Falls nicht haftet dieser,falls ja - leider Pech gehabt.


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

nein hat er nicht..ich wurde weder angerufen weder sonst etwas...schriftlich schon mal garnicht


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dann wende dich an den Paketdienstleister - jigs and more kann doch auch nicht mehr machen?! Verstehe das Theater ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz.


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

..is nicht meine aufgabe das zu erledigen .....


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tolle Einstellung...


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann jedenfalls nur Positives über Jigs and more berichten. Bestelle da schon seit mehr als einem Jahr und hatte noch nie Probleme. Die Preise sind außerordentlich günstig und die Auswahl ist wirklich gut. Der Kontakt war auch immer sehr freundlich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



shoti schrieb:


> nein hat er nicht..ich wurde weder angerufen weder sonst etwas...schriftlich schon mal garnicht


Dann hat der Paketdienstleister, in dem Falle wohl auch der Paketbote einen Fehler gemacht. Da heftest du den falschen die Schuld an. 

In dem Sinne kann ich nur sagen: Hut ab für so viel Kulanz, trotz der Tatsache das Jigs and More keinen Fehler gemacht hat, es auf sich zu nehmen. #6

Du solltest wirklich das ganze noch einmal überdenken.



shoti schrieb:


> ..is nicht meine aufgabe das zu erledigen .....


Doch ist es, dass muss von dir kommen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin,

das geht an Shoti und den Herren von Jigs-and more; Wollt ihr das nicht per PN klären? Das wird eh gerade schon persönlich und die Wellen schlagen hoch....


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Doch ist es, dass muss von dir kommen.


meinse wissens stimmt das so nicht. der zusteller hat einen vertrag mit dem absender, ergo muß der absender sich auch darum kümmern.


----------



## capri2 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Kauf von einem Händler ist der Händler für den Versand verantwortlich und ebenso Auftraggeber.. Shoti kann da garnix machen..
Paketzusteller stellen häufig ohne Genehmigung ab und der Fahrer haftet dann auch wenn er keine Abstellgenehmigung hatte!

Das de Firma aus Kulanz erstattet ist prima ! Kann aber auch den Transportdienstleister angehen bei Verlust der Ware..

Also für Shoti ärgerlich für Jigs and More ebenso.. Beide können nichts dafür aber Shoti hat sein Geld wieder..


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



capri2 schrieb:


> Bei Kauf von einem Händler ist der Händler für den Versand verantwortlich und ebenso Auftraggeber.. Shoti kann da garnix machen..
> Paketzusteller stellen häufig ohne Genehmigung ab und der Fahrer haftet dann auch wenn er keine Abstellgenehmigung hatte!
> 
> Das de Firma aus Kulanz erstattet ist prima ! Kann aber auch den Transportdienstleister angehen bei Verlust der Ware..
> ...


Das stimmt auch nicht. Der Empfänger kann sich direkt an den Versanddienstleister wenden. Das ergibt sich aus dem Handelsgesetzbuch. Er hat einen eigenen Schadensersatzanspruch.


----------



## DeralteSack (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Paketdienstleister wie GLS, DPD, etc. können je nach AGBs auch mit dem zu beliefernden Kunden eine Abstellmöglichkeit der Lieferung ausmachen, ohne das ein der Empfänger dafür eine Unterschrift leisten muss.
Hierzu ist dem Zusteller jedoch eine schriftliche Vollmacht (meist vorgefertigte Zettel/Formulare des Dienstleisters) zu erteilen und der Abstellort oder andere Empfängerperson genau zu definieren.

Leider kommt es immer wieder vor, dass die Zusteller den Empfänger nicht antreffen und das Paket einfach abstellen, ohne eine Unterschrifz zu erhalten oder selbst zu quitieren. Oftmals gehen die Pakete auch zurück ins Lager und verweilen dort lange Zeit. Wenn dann noch durch den Zusteller der Empfang als "Ware zugestellt oder empfangen" quitiert, dann ist das Chaos perfekt. Ein Fehlverfahren und Fehlverhalten der Zusteller, was jedoch leider vorkommt.
DPD, Hermes und auch andere hinterlassen meist eine Nachricht, dass das Paket in einem nahegelgenen Paketshop oder Filiale abgeholt werden kann.

Das Dritte die Lieferung entfernen kann natürlich auch vorkommen (Sicherstellung oder Diebstahl).

Der Verkäufer hat durch den Vertrag, welcher durch die Beauftragung eines Transport- und Zustelldienstleisters, in welchen er eine bestimmte Summe bezahlt hat, in bestimmten Fällen eine Warenvericherung bis zu einem bestimmten Betrag abgeschlossen und entsprechend dafür bezahlt.
Das kann man meist an einer Sendungsnummer erkennen, da die meisten Anbieter diesen Service nur für versicherte Pakete anbieten. Eine Sicherheit für Versender und Empfänger.

Die Sicherheit und auch den Schaden bei Verlust der Ware liegt hier beim Transport- und Zustelldienstleister. Dieser trägt die Haftung.

In dem hier genannten Fall ist der Transport- und Zustelldienstleister derjenige, der für den Schaden haften müsste, da dieser laut deiner Aussage die Zustellung als "dem Empfänger persönlich übergeben" angegeben hat und vom Empfänger keine sonstige Zustellvereinbarung, wie das Abstellen an einem definierten Ort oder die Übergabe an eine andere Person, erhalten hat.

Dass der Händler meist vom Kunden als erstes angesprochen wird ist typisch. Hier ist beiden ein erheblicher, nicht nur wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden.

Es liegt NICHT am Versender unmittelbar für den Schaden aufzukommen, wird jedoch meist durch Kundenorientiertes Verhalten, was oftmals als Kulanz verstanden wird, mit einer Werterstattung o.ä. behoben.
Dieser muss sich jedoch dann auch immer wieder mit dem beauftragten Versanddienstleister auseinandersetzen und hat den Ärger mit deren Versicherung, da diese sich meist quer stellen, da laut Unterlagen die Ware ja ausgeliefert und ggf. dem Empfänger sogar angeblich persönlich übergeben wurde.
Wie in einem andere Post geschrieben, hat auch der Empfänger bestimmte Rechtsansprüche.
Die Transporthaftung liegt bein Transportdienstleister. Die Haftung für einen ordnungsgemäßen Versand beim Versender.
Liegen solche Empfangbestätigungen vor, so ist es schwer für den Empfänger nachzuweisen, dass er die Ware nicht empfangen hat oder sogar vorsätzlich unterschlagen hat.

Leider ist der Äger für alle Seiten groß, da immer in einem öffentlichen Streit die Reputation mindestens einer Partei leidet.


Meine persönliche Meinung hierzu ist, dass ich es sehr schön vom Versender finde, dass er den Ärger auf sich genommen hat, sich mit dem beauftragten Zustellunternehmen auseinanderzusetzten, den schwierigen und zeitaufwendigen Prozess der wirtschaftlichen Wiedergutmachung gegenüber dem Kunden und auch denene gegenüber des Zustellunternehmens, den Ärger mit dem Kunden, die geschädigte Reputation durch öffentliches Anprangern und der freundlicher Weise durchgeführten Rückerstattung des Kaufbetrages oder alternativen Versand der gleichen Ware.

Das macht nicht jeder Händler so und ist positiv zu werten.#6
Es gibt genügend Händler, die hierbei ganz anders reagieren.

Daher verstehe ich auch diese Aufregung nicht. Es wurden doch sinnvolle Lösungswege angeboten.

Was noch nicht gelöst ist ist, dass das registrierte Paket verschwunden ist und es aber laut Protokoll übergeben bzw. zugestellt wurde! |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema, und weg vom Kindergarten: Ich will in Kürze online speziell Hardbaits mit sehr guter Auswahl fürs Light/ Medium Light Game fürs Salzwasser vom Ufer bestellen sowie gleich auch n paar Chatterbaits (sw- tauglich) im Idealfall.

Hättet ihr Tipps/ Adressen, gerne auch international?

Zielfische wären: Bluefish, Wolfsbarsch, evtl Barrakuda...


----------



## capri2 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Klar kann er das @ Meiselinge   hier ging es aber erstmal um das tracking


----------



## Fr33 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Mal wieder zurück zum Thema, und weg vom Kindergarten: Ich will in Kürze online speziell Hardbaits mit sehr guter Auswahl fürs Light/ Medium Light Game fürs Salzwasser vom Ufer bestellen sowie gleich auch n paar Chatterbaits (sw- tauglich) im Idealfall.
> 
> Hättet ihr Tipps/ Adressen, gerne auch international?
> 
> Zielfische wären: Bluefish, Wolfsbarsch, evtl Barrakuda...




Hier habe ich damals Köder fürs Mittel-Meer geholt.

https://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Naut...ries][0]=Köder - Minnows&query_name=match_and

Versand ist irgendwie aus Spanien und bezahlen am besten per Kreditkarte. Sind paar gute Köder dabei. Vorallem die "Yokozuna" Wobbler sind P/L echt gut...


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke dir "Fr33" werde gleich mal stöbern


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Mal wieder zurück zum Thema, und weg vom Kindergarten


Danke Dir!!!

Sollten sich ALLE andern auch zu Herzen nehmen - erspart mit Stress und euch Punkte...

Danke


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

OMG bin gerade an "TWH " (also tacklewarehouse )geraten, gerade wg der Auswahl an Chatterbaits UND Hard- und Softbaits und der Preise bin ich bald wieder n paar € ärmer...
Ansonsten danke den Tippgebern.

Neben dem genannten "waveinn"( die hp dort ist jetzt leider nichts für meinen Geschmack) wurde mir auch der "ilovehardbait" empfohlen, aber über ebay wollte ich in keinem Fall gehen, habe keinen Account dort u werde auch keinen machen. 

Werde bis Ende Aug/ Anf Sept bestellen- Bericht folgt, iz ja klar.


----------



## Fr33 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

TWH hab ich auch schon bestellt... Vorteil der Kram ist meist sehr sehr schnell da.  zw. 10-13 Tage per FedEx.

ABER

Nicht alles finde ich dort günstig. Aber man bekommt eben mehr Auswahl als hier. Ich persönlich fische gerne die Hardbaits von Strike King (KVD Serie)..... ist so im 4-8 USD Bereich und mehr als ausreichend.

Je nachdem was du bestellst - Zollfreimenge beachten!


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Weiss ich doch, keene Sorge  

IM Gegensatz zu vielen Anderen haben sie auch ne gute Auswahl von Rapala, für einstellige Summen, was ich super finde, dazu die Chatterbaits, die ich unbedingt haben will in guter Auswahl, und die ich bis jetzt nur dort gesehen habe. Und die auch im Vergleich zu Anderen wesentlich günstiger, AUCH wenn man Versand+ Zoll berücksichtigt- suche dir hier in Europa mal Chatterbaits, was da Preise aufgerufen werden... Dazu kommt noch, dass ich in einem direkt Slug- Gos mitbestellen kann, in Frabe u Größe, die ich auch schon seit Längerem frisch brauche- also hier passt einfach alles für mich gerade, daher meine Entscheidung.


----------



## Fr33 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kenn das  ich war schon live in Vegas im BassPro Shop.... Auswahl erschlägt einen. War aber nicht so günstig wie z.b. THW.

Wie dem auch sei - THW ist top. Momentan hole ich einiges beim Ali.


----------



## Ruti Island (4. August 2016)

Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen: bestellt bei TWH am Blackfridaysale


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Ruti: Nun, den jibts halt nur 1x im Jahr- ungünstig, wenn man spontan bzw etwas dringender was braucht...


----------



## Ruti Island (5. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hast du natürlich absolut Recht!


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vorallem ist gerade am Black Friday Sales gerne schonmal was vergriffen... gefühlt bestellt dann die halbe Anglerschaft


----------



## JonnyBannana (9. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin Moin Männer und Rest.

Schonmal jemand bei VF Angelsport bestellt? Bin am überlegen, da mal zu bestellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zweimal bis jetzt und beide Male ging es schnell und alles war lieferbar.

Würde sofort wieder da bestellen wenn ich etwas bräuchte.


----------



## JonnyBannana (9. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Zweimal bis jetzt und beide Male ging es schnell und alles war lieferbar.
> 
> Würde sofort wieder da bestellen wenn ich etwas bräuchte.



hört sich gut an


----------



## jkc (9. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, kann ich so bestätigen, sehr schneller Versand und damals unmenschlich gute Preise für die Okuma Longbow.

Grüße JK


----------



## Promachos (9. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo!

Auch ich habe mit vf angelsport gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch der telephonische Kontakt (ich hatte eine Nachfrage) war sympathisch und kompetent.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Angler2097 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe mir letzten Monat eine Longbow und ein paar Kleinteile bei VF bestellt. Ging superschnell und die Longbow 60 kostet gerade mal 50 Schlappen. Kann ich voll empfehlen!


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo. Habe mit VF-Angelsport ebenfalls gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Stumbe (15. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am Freitag Abend bei Angelplatz.de bestellt. Heute kam die Lieferung vollständig an.
Wie immer tutti bene.


----------



## fischforsch (17. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der Shop Eurocarp.de ist sehr zu empfehlen #6

Schneller Versand. Guter und freundlicher eMail Kontakt. Und lockt immer wieder mit sehr guten Preisen.

Und ganz aktuell: In einem Gewährleistungsfall verzögerte sich die Ersatzteillieferung durch den Hersteller und bedrohte somit den bevorstehenden Angelausflug.
Eurocarp.de half kulanterweise mit einem Ersatzteil aus dem eigenen Bestand aus und rettete den Ausflug. Auch die Versandkosten (hin+zurück) wurden durch den Shop übernommen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi
Hab letzte woche was bei Bode Angelsport bestellt und gestern das Packerl bekommen, hat Alles gepasst und war vollständig, gute Ware und gute Preise, bin zufrieden.


----------



## DerBreuberger (17. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo alle miteinander,

Ich habe vor Wochen bei: *Lui's Angelwelt, Spanierstrasse 64, 76879 Essingen/Pfalz, www.**luisangelwelt.de, info@luisangelwelt.de* Ware bestellt, im Voraus bezahlt und bis heute (17.08.2016) keine Woche erhalten. Auf meine eMails gab es keine Reaktion. Beide im Impressum angegebenen Handynummern sind nicht vergeben. Ich befürchte, dass ich mein Geld nicht mehr wiederbekommen. :r


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe ich in 1min gegoogelt... das sollte die Festnetz Nummer sein: 06347-938753 

Teste es damit mal....


----------



## DerBreuberger (17. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> .. das sollte die Festnetz Nummer sein: 06347-938753 ..


Danke, diese Nummer kannte ich schon. Habe bis dato aber keinen erreichen können.
Im Impressum der Facebookseite gibt es eine dritte Nummer. Da werd ich es mal probieren.

Nachtrag vom 18.08.2016: "Die von Ihnen gewälte Rufnummer ist leider nicht verfügbar. Bitte rufen Sie die Auskunft an."


----------



## Rxlxhx (17. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann mich fischforsch anschließen,auch wenn ich in dem Laden hin und wieder nur Einkaufe weil ich oft in der Nähe bin. Freundliche Verkäufer und eine riesige Auswahl,was will man mehr...

Rilehx


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke "Bode", alles top bei meiner Best.!


----------



## jkc (2. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, Stollenwerk:
Gestern Nachmittag bestellt, heute Vormittag Paket schon da.|bigeyes 
Machen die da Nachtschichten?

Voll geil jedenfalls.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke an "tacklewarehouse. com"! Weihnachten spontan vorverlegt, reichlich Hardbaits, Jigs (Chatterjigs) paar Softbaits und Kleinteile! Pics siehe "schaut was ich gekauft hab"


----------



## JonnyBannana (7. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

bode, wie immer extrem schnell

einziges manko dieses mal war die verpackung, kam halb offen an, bischen mehr paketband wäre da durchaus ok


----------



## fischbär (9. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Pecheur.com: lieferbare Ware brauchte 9 Tage. Was für ein Schrott.


----------



## jkc (9. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, könnte ich bei ner Auslandsbestellung sogar mit Leben. Womit haben die denn versendet? 

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (10. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

DPD. Versand 2 Tage, abgeschickt wurde erst spät. Und die Artikelbeschreibung war auch falsch. Die "atmungsaktive" Wathose ist selbiges mitnichten. Muss also wieder zurück. Traurig.


----------



## Cody Plaice (10. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

koederwahnsinn.de: schnelle Lieferung, alles top. Da bestell ich wieder. 

Angelgeräte Bode: Defekte Rute geliefert bekommen und Antwort auf Reklamation dauerte ein wenig. Wurde dann aber schnell und unkompliziert geregelt und Ersatz geschickt. Hatte vorher nie Probleme bei Bode und werde wohl auch wieder dort bestellen. Die Versandkosten bei Ruten sind einfach gut..


----------



## Jens_74 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist letztlich nicht anders als bei anderen Bestellungen des täglichen Lebens über das Internet. Schief geht immer mal was, aber bei mir ging es bis jetzt zu 99% immer sehr schnell und die Ware war wie zu erwarten.
 Teilweise sogar extrem schnell. Ein wenig Risiko hat man aber dabei immer. Ich bestelle viel bei Amazon und da muss man halt darauf achten wo der Händler sitzt. Kommt gerade bei Angelbedarf nicht selten vor das der im Ausland sitzt und da dauern dann die Lieferungen natürlich länger. Aber insgesamt hatte ich bislang immer Glück.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, könnte ich bei ner Auslandsbestellung sogar mit Leben. Womit haben die denn versendet?
> 
> Grüße JK



War bei mir glaub DPD, ist aber schon eine Weile her.
Pecheur.com hat immer unter einer Woche geliefert.


----------



## Nachtportier (13. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

hat jemand von euch schon bei angelshop-angelsport.de bestellt? Wie waren die Erfahrungen?

Danke

Tim


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> bode, wie immer extrem schnell
> 
> einziges manko dieses mal war die verpackung, kam halb offen an, bischen mehr paketband wäre da durchaus ok



Ich gebe es weiter in die Versandabteilung, Rest per PN.


----------



## Tino34 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Lob an Pikeworld!!!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Forellen-Fischen.de* (Weser Angelsport aus Minden) ==> binnen zweier Arbeitstage alle "Kleinigkeiten" wohl verpackt und vollständig erhalten. Und das zu echt fairen Preisen #6 :m - gerne wieder!


----------



## fischbär (21. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heute wurde die Retour von Pecheur abgeholt. Katastrophe. Die DHL Leute wussten nicht wohin. Anweisung blanko Versandetikett mitbringen. Toll. Habe dann den Absender in Frankreich eingetragen. Hoffe das geht... Werde berichten.


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss mal wieder Tommi loben
raubfischspezi.de

War bei ihm im Laden.
Nett geschnackt, Käffchen getrunken.
Natürlich auch Schnur und Köder mitgenommen.
N Köder gab's gratis und hat gestern auch direkt n Zander gefangen.

Da auf der Spule der Schnur noch 50m übrig waren, gab's diese auch oben drauf.

Klasse Shop und klasse Betreiber.
Weiter so Tommi.


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hanzz schrieb:


> Muss mal wieder Tommi loben
> raubfischspezi.de
> 
> War bei ihm im Laden.
> ...



Hehe. Ganz vergessen.
Köder war übrigens ein Sniper Shad.
Schön weiche Gummimischung. Faltet der Zander hervorragend zusammen.

Und die Schnur PE TEC. Echter Durchmesser !!!

Hat zunächst beim Aufspulen einen recht steifen Eindruck gemacht. 
Wird aber geschmeidiger und ist ziemlich leise.
Da war die Daiwa Evo lauter. 


Top Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hanzz schrieb:


> Und die Schnur PE TEC. Echter Durchmesser !!!
> 
> Hat zunächst beim Aufspulen einen recht steifen Eindruck gemacht.
> Wird aber geschmeidiger und ist ziemlich leise.
> Da war die Daiwa Evo lauter.


Das sind doch mal gern gelesene Infos, gerne mehr davon!


----------



## fischbär (25. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kannst du mal testen was die aushält? Eine echte 0.1er hält keine 6kg. Einer der beiden Werte muß falsch sein.


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



fischbär schrieb:


> Kannst du mal testen was die aushält? Eine echte 0.1er hält keine 6kg. Einer der beiden Werte muß falsch sein.



Hab nur n 5 Liter Eimer grad zur Hand.
Und der war voll. Waage steht bei 5 Kilo. 
Schnur hält.
Vielleicht kann ja Tommi nochmal was zum Durchmesser sagen.


----------



## Pinocio (26. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich fand bisher den Shop lucky lures . de ganz gut. 
Lieferung am nächsten Tag da, ein paar Tipps bekommen, ab der 2. Bestellung bekommt man 5% Rabatt und eine Kleinigkeit zum testen ist immer dabei gewesen.
Auswahl ist nicht riesig, aber gut gewählt. Zusätzlich stehen ein Haufen Infos zu den Artikeln dabei.
Ruten und Rollen, sowie das meiste Kleinzeug kaufe ich aber lieber beim Händler vor Ort, die müssen auch von was Leben und es wäre schade wenn sowas ausstirbt nur weil man sich ein paar Euros sparen will.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



hanzz schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja Tommi nochmal was zum Durchmesser sagen.








Test mit einer (nicht geeichten) Zugwaage ergab 5,6 kg


----------



## fischbär (26. September 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Aha. Geiles Zeug. Da werd ich wohl mal mitbestellen, beim nächsten Mal. Dein Shop ist super, Tommi!


----------



## Nachtportier (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

wie schaut es mit norfishing77 aus? Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Shop?


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nachtportier schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schaut es mit norfishing77 aus? Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Shop?



Na ja... so lange du keine Reklamationen bei diesem Shopinhaber geltend machen musst, sollte es wohl gehen. Aber wehe...!


----------



## Nachtportier (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Na ja... so lange du keine Reklamationen bei diesem Shopinhaber geltend machen musst, sollte es wohl gehen. Aber wehe...!



Hmm dann überlege ich es mir glaube ich noch mal. Bestelle dann eher beim Stollenwerk.


----------



## Angler2097 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



fischbär schrieb:


> Aha. Geiles Zeug. Da werd ich wohl mal mitbestellen, beim nächsten Mal. Dein Shop ist super, Tommi!



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten #6
Ich habe hier auch eine Probe von der Schnur liegen. Sieht gut aus. Davon kommt nächste Saison was auf die Hechtrute!


----------



## jkc (25. November 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, 

Boddenangler.de: Blitzschneller Versand, nachmittags bestellt, nächsten Mittag da, inklusive Widerrufabwicklung alles top.
Von unterschiedlichen Preisen von Online- und Ebayshop mal abgesehen.
Ebayverkäufer "detkow" (Zoo und Angel Kowolik) aus Oberhausen: Ebenfalls sehr schneller Versand und schnelle Reaktion/Aufklärung als DPD die Sendung versehentlich falsch zugestellt hat. 
Zudem teils richtig gute Preise für Gummiköder stellenweise nur 50% der Konkurrenz bei richtig guter Farbauswahl.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## DeralteSack (30. November 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe mal bei

www.gummiconnection.de

  bestellt.

  Bin sehr zufrieden. :m

Hatte vorher angerufen, da ich einen bestimmten Köder suchte. Die Beratung war sehr freundlich und kompetent. Auch wurde ich direkt darauf hingewiesen, dass wenn ein Artikel mal nicht in ausreichender Menge da wäre, dieser umgehend vom Großhändler oder Hersteller nachgeordert würde und es daher manchmal zu ein paar Tagen Verzögerung kommen könnte.
Das war auch bei mir der Fall. Dennoch hatte ich 5 Tage später meine Ware.


Ich kann den Shop nur empfehlen! #6


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So Leute ich muss mir mal ein wenig Luft verschaffen, es geht um My Bait aus Oberhausen.#q:r|krach:


 Am 04.11.2016 haben wir eine I-Pilot Link System (Nachrüstsatz) bei der Firma My Bait bestellt, was dann am 14.11.2016 gekommen ist und von mir am darauf folgendem Wochenende (20.11.2016) eingebaut wurde.  
Soweit so gut, bisher war die Beratung und alles ja auch in Ordnung.
Jetzt funktionierte das Teil nicht so wie es sollte und ich nahm Telefonisch Kontakt (22.11.2016) mit My Bait auf. Doch leider konnten mir die Mitarbeiter da nicht weiter helfen. Da mache ich denen keinen Vorwurf draus, lieber sie sagen keine Ahnung, als würden sie mir irgend einen Blödsinn erzählen. Aber sie sagten der Kollege (Chef von My Bait) wäre ab Freitag oder nächster Woche wieder da. Freitag fand ich leider nicht die Zeit um die Angelegenheit in Ruhe zu klären, deswegen habe ich mir gedacht ich mache es Montag.
Als ich dann am Montag versuchte das ganze Telefonisch mit dem Chef zu klären, wurde er auf einmal Unfreundlich am Telefon.  
Er war Felsenfest der Meinung ich muss mit dem Motor aufs Wasser gehen um in zu testen. Das mag ja vielleicht sein bei der Ankerfunktion, obwohl ich vollen GPS Empfang hatte, aber nicht bei der Fehlermeldung Datenempfang (die Fehlerbeschreibung hänge ich unten an).  
Als von ihm keine Einsicht kam, war das Gespräch nach dem ich sagte, dann mache ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch, nach einem kleinen Wortgefecht beendet.  
Von dem Moment an habe ich alles nur noch Schriftlich gemacht, was auch gut war. Von meinem Widerrufsrecht machte ich via e.Mail um 14.45 Uhr Gebrauch, was er auch in einer Mail um 14.50 Uhr sofort Bestätigt hat. Es hätte ja auch sein können das er einen schlechten Tag gehabt hat, den haben wir ja schließlich alle mal, aber drei Tage später am 01.12.2016 erhalten wir auf einmal die Nachricht, *der Widerruf ist bis zu 14 Tage nach Zustellung möglich. Diese Frist ist überschritten und deshalb kann das Produkt nicht widerrufen werden.*
Nach einigen Mails hin und her, war er dann der Meinung das Paket sei am 14.11.2016 um 10.51 Uhr zugestellt worden und ich habe 14 Tage später erst um 14.45 Uhr widerrufen. Eigentlich sollte man als Online Händler wissen, dass es reichen würde bis 23.59 Uhr zu widerrufen, denn die Frist beginnt laut § 187 des BGB, erst am Tage nach der Lieferung. Nach dem ich nun dem Anwalt gesprochen habe, ihm diese Mail so geschickt habe wie es vom Anwalt empfohlen wurde, kam einen Tag später eine Gutschrift.
Das Geld habe ich dann Letztendlich am 07.12.2016 auf dem Konto gehabt.

*Fehlerbeschreibung:*  

Auf der Fernbedienung befindet sich eine Taste mit der Beschriftung GoTo. Über diese Taste soll man gespeicherte Wegpunkte aufrufen und ansteuern können. Wenn ich diese Taste jedoch gedrückt habe, kam die Meldung Fehler Datenempfang und die Fernbedienung stellte sich auf ihren Auslieferungszustand zurück. Alle gespeicherten Daten waren weg und wieder alles auf Englisch.
Beim drücken der Ankerfunktion fing der Motor nach etlichen Sekunden an mit Vollgas an zu drehen.  

Auch wenn ich vorher zufrieden war, aber ich hatte auch nie eine Reklamation,  wollte ich damit nur sagen, ich und *My Bait nie wieder*. Selbst Schuld, jetzt sind ihm mehrere Tausend Euro durch die Lappen gegangen und ich habe bei den Echolotprofis bestellt (Beratung, Service und alles andere finde ich eh besser und kann ich nur empfehlen).


----------



## Danix (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bisher nur Erfahrungen mit https://www.angelplatz.de/
und mit https://pro-fishing.de/.
Ich kann beide Shops empfelen.
Schnelle Lieferung und unkomplizierte Retoure.


----------



## vision81 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

erstmals bei fischkescher.de bestellt...... absolut top......


----------



## Fr33 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab das erste mal ein kleineres Problem mit CAMO bzw. eig. DHL... kann Camo wenig dazu.

 Sendung am 11.12 bestellt und bezahlt. Sendungn dann am 12.12. per DHL versendet. Normalerweise ist die dann am 13-14/Dez da. Gestern mal nachgeschaut wo die Sendung steckt --- hat DHL nen Bock geschossen und total falsch geroutet. Sendung war schon im Verteilzentrum rund 15km von wir weg und jetzt liegt diese im Export nach CHILE !!! *lach*.

 Mal sehen ob die nxt Woche doch noch eintreffen. Ist jetzt zum Glück nicht tragisch... Die Jungs geben sich aber Mühe das Problem mit DHL zu lösen.


----------



## Darket (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Was ich dieses Jahr schon Stress mit DHL hatte...Ich glaube amazon hat meinen prime-account schon um vier Monate gratis verlängert, weil DHL was verbockt hatte (fehlende Benachrichtigungen, gar nicht erst klingeln -gern in Kombination übrigens - ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück an Absender usw.). Immer wenn der Stammbote nicht da war. Der fragt mittlerweile schon immer nach Urlaub/Krankheit obs wieder Ärger gab...


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja,ich denke da kann jeder der viel bestellt ein Lied von singen. Leider gibt es für mich keinen Versender der positiv hervorsticht, Bzw. sind alle gleich schlecht.|uhoh:


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bin von online komplett weg!
Schaue mir die Sachen lieber im Geschäft an. Da kann ich die auch in die Hand nehmen.
Das gilt nicht nur bei angelsachen, sondern für alles. 
Bücher gestellt ich lieber bei einem kleinen laden, da sind die auch am nächsten Tag da....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

W



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bin von online komplett weg!
> Schaue mir die Sachen lieber im Geschäft an. Da kann ich die auch in die Hand nehmen.



Setzt natürlich voraus,das der Laden gut sortiert ist ,oder man strategisch günstig in vertretbarer Nähe zu bekannten Läden wohnt.

Gerade wenn du bereit bist etwas mehr Kohle hinzublättern,schauts bei kleineren,nicht spezialisierten Angelläden der alten Schule oft düster aus.

Versteh ich ja auch..wenn 
90 % der Kundschaft nach Rollen für max.40 €  fragen,wäre das bunkern von TP oder Stella für den kleinen Händler eher witzlos.

Bis der so ein Ding verkauft,gibts davon schon das 2.Nachfolgemodell.



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bücher gestellt ich lieber bei einem kleinen laden, da sind die auch am nächsten Tag da....



Die kleinen,klassisch Inhabergeführten Buchläden, werden nur leider immer rarer.


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die kleinen,klassisch Inhabergeführten Buchläden, werden nur leider immer rarer.[/QUOTE]

Das stimmt leider!
Und warum, weil viele direkt im Netz bestellen.
Ei endlich sehe ich da keinen Vorteil.
Du bestellst gibst deine Daten bekannt und muss warten.
Beim Händler bestellst du und kannst es spätestens nach zwei tagen abhohlen und bezahlst bar.
Keine Daten....


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

ich gehe zwar auch zum Buchladen, aber der ist nur 200m von meiner Arbeitsstelle entfernt.

Wer keinen Laden in der Nähe hat, morgens um 6:00 das Haus verlässt und erst spät abends wieder heimkommt, am Wochenende lieber zum Angeln geht als zum Shoppen etc. , der sieht das vielleicht anders.

Ich krieg öfter mal Gutscheine für nen größeren Angelladen in unserer Gegend geschenkt, das ist für mich meist kein Spaß.

Erst 30 km Anfahrt, dann krampfhaft suchen, ob ich vielleicht doch was finde, was ich brauchen könnte und auch vom Preis her stimmt. Letztendlich dann doch viele Sachen kaufen, die ich eigentlich gar nicht wollte, nur um den Betrag voll zu machen.

Deshalb bevorzuge ich bei Zubehör meist die gängigen Onlineshops, wo ich wirklich das finde was ich suche.

Bei Ruten und Rollen fahr ich dann schon mal zum Laden, allerdings lieber ein paar km weiter. Ich hab zum Glück im Radius von einer Stunde Entfernung einige Läden, die sowohl im Onlinehandel top sind, aber dazu auch gute Ladengeschäfte betreiben. Das lässt sich dann meist auch mit nem Ausflug an ein Gewässer verbinden, damit sich der Sprit auch rentiert.


----------



## tegro (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi Leute
kennt jemad den Laden 
hat jemand da was Bestellt 
und wie ist der Versand 
http://www.nordfishing77.at/delkim-txi-3er-set-receiver-3722#
wollte die Delkims da eventuell Bestellen, der Preis ist ja recht günstig im vergleich zu den anderen 
mfg 
Alex


----------



## Aalbubi (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich werde bei Nordfishing nicht mehr bestellen, habe einmal nen Anaconda Carp Chair I bestellt und nen Regenschutz dafür.
Der Karton war komischerweise viel zu klein, es lag nur der Regenschutz und ein Anaconda Carp Gear Bag III drinne... wollte den Carp Gear Bag zurückschicken, hätte aber angeblich den Versand zahlen müssen. Größte Schweinerei. Die meinten auch, das ich den Stuhl nicht bestellt hätte, sondern einen anderen. Habe nach mehreren kostenpflichtigen Telefonaten und mehreren Screenshots und E-Mails! (immer bei Onlineeinkäufen machen!!!), den Stuhl bekommen und den Carp Gear Bag III für 27,77  bekommen. Ich habe einmal dort bestellt und nie wieder.


----------



## tegro (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok danke für die Antwort
Mfg
Alex


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss hier mal noch was los werden was schon länger her ist .
Hatte bei Angel Domäne bestellt und zwar ne Rocksweeper nano, da sie im vorderen Rutenteil etwas krumm war wollte ich sie zurück schicken, und mir eine andere schicken lassen, in der Hoffnung das die dann keine verarbeitungsfehler hat.
Ich hatte auf Rechnung bestellt.
Als ich sie zurück schicken wollte bekam ich aber kein Retourenschein oder Sonstwas auch auf nachfragen nicht, also musste ich direkt bei der Post, weiß es nicht mehr ganz genau, um die 28€ oder so zahlen wegen Sperrgut.
Hatte vorher nie Probleme bei denen aber seitdem bin ich sehr enttäuscht.
Ich habe also zweimal Sperrgutzuschlag bezahlt einmal mit der Rechnung und einmal bei der Post.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Johnny - hattest du da mal angerufen oder nur per Mail gefragt? Leider ist es heute so, dass man als Kunde schon fast ein Jura Studium braucht.....

Immer unterscheiden ob man beim Onlinekauf auf sein Widerrufrecht besteht oder einen Mangel erklärt. Beim Mangel gehen die Rücksendekosten sowie die neuen Kosten der erneuten Zusendung zu Lasten des Verkäufers....

Lasst euch da nicht immer so abspeisen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Johnny - hattest du da mal angerufen oder nur per Mail gefragt? Leider ist es heute so, dass man als Kunde schon fast ein Jura Studium braucht.....
> 
> Immer unterscheiden ob man beim Onlinekauf auf sein Widerrufrecht besteht oder einen Mangel erklärt. Beim Mangel gehen die Rücksendekosten sowie die neuen Kosten der erneuten Zusendung zu Lasten des Verkäufers....
> 
> Lasst euch da nicht immer so abspeisen.



Also ich glaube ich habe angerufen, weiß es aber nicht mehr genau #d
Aber ich bin tatsächlich davon ausgegangen das ich bei dem 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht nichts drauf zahlen muss.
Jetzt weiß ich es besser Danke .
Aber ich weiß genau das ich denen gesagt habe das die Rute im vorderen Bereich krumm ist .


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist das Problem - beim Widerruf innerhalb der 14 Tage zahlt inzwischen (eig seit 1-2 Jahren) der Käufer die Rücksendekosten... das wurde da mal geändert.... einige Shops machen da Ausnahmen.

Bei nem Mangel darf der Käufer nicht schlechter gestellt werden als vorher - heisst beim Mangel sind Folgekosten (wie der Rückversand und der Neuversand) vom Verkäufer zu zahlen.....

Beim nxt Mal weisst du es aber


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem - beim Widerruf innerhalb der 14 Tage zahlt inzwischen (eig seit 1-2 Jahren) der Käufer die Rücksendekosten... das wurde da mal geändert.... einige Shops machen da Ausnahmen.
> 
> Bei nem Mangel darf der Käufer nicht schlechter gestellt werden als vorher - heisst beim Mangel sind Folgekosten (wie der Rückversand und der Neuversand) vom Verkäufer zu zahlen.....
> 
> Beim nxt Mal weisst du es aber



Danke #h


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Frohes Neues @ all |wavey:

Ich wollte mich zu Weihnachten selber beschenken und hatte mir eine neue Spinnrute ausgesucht. Bei der Suche im Web nach dieser Rute stieß ich auf einen Online-Shop namens fischkescher.de ...noch nie gehört. |kopfkrat Laut Shop war mein Wunsch "auf Lager und innerhalb 1-2 Werktagen lieferbar", das war schon mal prima. Der Preis war auch mehr als okay. Als ich die Festnetz-Nummer aus dem Impressum anrief, um ein paar Fragen zu klären, teilte mir eine automatische Ansage mit, dass der Anschluss nicht existiere. |bigeyes Das machte mich schon ein bisschen skeptisch und ich entschied mich, zwar die Angel dort zu bestellen, aber aus Vorsichtsgründen per Nachnahme liefern zu lassen, nicht auf Vorkasse oder Paypal. 
Gesagt, getan...ich erhielt auch sofort eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail und konnte auf der Homepage nachvollziehen, dass meine Bestellung am gleichen Tag als "Gesehen" markiert wurde.
Nachdem sich ein paar Tage nichts tat, bin ich nochmal in Aktion getreten: ich rief die Handy-Nummer aus dem Impressum an und hatte Erfolg! Der Angerufene wollte noch die Bestellnummer haben, welche ich ihm nennen konnte. Daraufhin meinte er, er würde das prüfen und sich telefonisch melden. #6
Nach 24 Stunden hatte ich immer noch keinen Rückruf und der Status meiner Bestellung war unverändert "Gesehen".|kopfkrat
Daraufhin schrieb ich per Mail (als Antwort auf die Bestellbestätigung) und bat um Mitteilung, wie der Stand der Dinge ist...das war gestern.
Bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan; ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

PS Gibt's bei den Boardies jemand aus Eilenburg oder Umgebung, der den Shop persönlich kennt und mir Info geben kann, ob der überhaupt noch existiert?


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Update zu meiner Bestellung bei fischkescher.de :

Auf meine Mail hatte ich auch heute (nach 48 Stunden) keine Antwort. Ich habe heute nochmals die Telefon-Nummern probiert:
Festnetz - nicht erreichbar (abgeschaltet?)
Handy - erreichbar, aber der Anruf wurde nicht angenommen 

Daraufhin schrieb ich folgende E-Mail:

Sehr geehrter Herr Bilz, 

ich muss sagen, dass ich ziemlich enttäuscht bin. Weder auf Mails noch auf Anrufe reagieren Sie, die Kommunikation ist praktisch Null!

Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt...entweder ist die Prorex XR nicht auf Lager bei Ihnen (das könnten Sie mir aber auch mitteilen wie in Ihren AGB geschrieben) oder Sie mussten den Shop aufgeben ( auch das kann man kommunizieren) oder das ist schlichtweg ein Fake.
Ich wusste schon, warum ich per Nachnahme bestellt habe!

Wie auch immer: hiermit storniere ich die Bestellung und mache (rein vorsorglich) hilfsweise von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch. Vorsorglich deshalb, da ja noch keine Lieferung erfolgt ist und die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht begonnen hat.

Freundliche Grüße 

Ich habe dann bei Stollenwerk bestellt, da geht es sicher schneller!


Mein Fazit zu fischkescher.de : *totaler Flop, Finger weg davon!*


----------



## Aalbubi (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe bei Angelgeräte Bode ne Daiwa Exceler bestellt.
Lief alles wie geschmiert, nur war ich am Liefertag nicht zu Hause, weshalb ich zu meinen Verschulden, das Paket abholen musste. Top Laden!


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

https://www.fishusa.com/
Wie auch beim letzten Mal, günstige Preise, schnelle Bearbeitung. Diesmal war ein Farbe eines bestellten Köders nicht lieferbar, worauf hin man das weitere Vorgehen vorbildlich und blitzschnell mit mir abgestimmt hat.#6
Jedoch war der Rechnungsbetrag außen am Paket falsch ausgewiesen.

Grüße JK


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> https://www.fishusa.com/
> Wie auch beim letzten Mal, günstige Preise, schnelle Bearbeitung. Diesmal war ein Farbe eines bestellten Köders nicht lieferbar, worauf hin man das weitere Vorgehen vorbildlich und blitzschnell mit mir abgestimmt hat.#6
> *Jedoch war der Rechnungsbetrag außen am Paket falsch ausgewiesen.*
> 
> Grüße JK



Falsch zu deinen Gunsten oder einfach nur falsch?
Manche wollen einem da einen "Gefallen tun" und schreiben einen niedrigeren Bestellwert auf die Aussenseite des Pakets um Zoll-Komplikationen zu vermeiden.
Grüße,
David


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Drauf standen 32$, real lag der Warenwert bei ca. 45$ + 10$ Porto. Kann schon sein, dass gute Absicht dahinter stand, aber ich kalkuliere beim Bestellen ohnehin mit Einfuhrsteuer.

Grüße JK


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schwer zu sagen im Nachhinein.
Aber gerade bei Angelgerät ists ja auch für den Laien oft echt schwer zu sehen wie teuer so was sein kann ... bei Kleinteilen ist die Spanne da ja mal schnell von 10 bis 100 Öcken für ein paar Kunstköder.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Update zu meiner Bestellung bei fischkescher.de :
> 
> Auf meine Mail hatte ich auch heute (nach 48 Stunden) keine Antwort. Ich habe heute nochmals die Telefon-Nummern probiert:
> Festnetz - nicht erreichbar (abgeschaltet?)
> ...



 Nochmal ein Update dazu:

 Mails werden definitiv dort gelesen!!! #6
 Nachdem ich die oben stehende Mail gestern geschickt hatte, habe ich mich heute noch einmal eingeloggt:
 Meine Bestellung war nicht mehr da, wurde also vom Shop herausgenommen.

 Über den Rest schweige ich einfach, ihr macht euch selber euren Reim drauf.


----------



## Stumbe (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vor zwei Tagen bei Angelplatz und Neptunmaster bestellt. Heute morgen kam alles vollständig an. Von demher Daumen hoch. Ebenso gab es Wiederbestellerrabatt... finde ich sehr cool.


----------



## Yupii (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Über Amazon wegen der Gutscheine, die ich noch hatte, bei Angelgeräte Bode am Sonntag eine kleine schnuckelige Balzer Adrenalin AN 10:l bestellt und heute schon angekommen. Super wie immer#6#6#6


----------



## Qu! (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern mittag bei Pro Fishing bestellt, heute komplett angekommen. Dazu noch netter Kontakt, besser geht nicht 

Gruß, Qu!


----------



## Patrickkust (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Man sollte den Shopeinkauf nicht so generallisieren, es gibt Flops und auch tolle Anbieter, die gute Produkte zu einem niedrigeren Preis anbieten im Gegensatz zu den Läden um die Ecke


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Deswegen doch auch der Thread, um filtern zu können.#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Patrickkust schrieb:


> Man sollte den Shopeinkauf nicht so generallisieren, es gibt Flops und auch tolle Anbieter, die gute Produkte zu einem niedrigeren Preis anbieten im Gegensatz zu den Läden um die Ecke



Der Händler um die Ecke muss auch Personal, Beratung und andere Kosten kalkulieren.


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Der Händler um die Ecke muss auch Personal, Beratung und andere Kosten kalkulieren.



Man kauft im Angelladen eben nicht nur ein Produkt, sondern eine Dienstleistung ein|wavey:.
Die Beratung ist gerade heutztage, wo hunderte im Internet fragen, was soll ich kaufen, eine sehr wertvolle Dienstleistung.
Genau da liegt der große Vorteil des Fachhändlers, neben dem direkten Ausprobieren des Produkts.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Der Händler um die Ecke muss auch Personal, Beratung und andere Kosten kalkulieren.



Ist auch alles legitim - aber gerade in heutiger Zeit muss der Fachhandel (egal welche Branche) eben die Qualitättstrategie anstelle der Kostenstrategie fahren. Wenn jmd weiss, dass er den Preis der Mitbewerber nicht mitgehen kann - der muss im Service, Beratung usw. überzeugen.

Da sehe ich bei euch weniger das Problem - aber viele kleine Fachhändler haben das und sehen nicht ein, dass Kundenservice etc. einen Großteil ausmacht.


----------



## Raubwels (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist entscheidet doch auch viel der Preis.
Wer von euch hat sich nicht mal im Fachhandel informiert und später Online gekauft?
Sachen wie Ruten und Rolle die ich vorher anfassen möchte und mich  auch genauer informieren möchte kaufen ich im Fachhandel, das ganze Kleinzeug kaufe ich bevorzugt im Internet. So handhabe ich das auch bei anderen Sachen. Alles was teurer ist wie Handy, Fernseher, und alles andere wo man beratung benötigt kaufe ich bevorzugt im Fachhandel, da zahle ich auch gerne mal 5 € mehr. Dann weiß ich aber auch das wenn ich ein Problem habe ich dort direkt hingehen kann und dort einen Ansprechpartner habe.


MFG
Raubwels


----------



## mittellandchannel (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari kam hier ja schön öfter drin vor, möchte trotzdem meine negativen Erfahrungen teilen:

Reklamation einer teureren Angelrolle: wurde eingeschickt und dauerte 3 Monate. 

Filetiermesser wurde kaputt geliefert: Dauer 2 Wochen.

Nie wieder! Kaufe wenn vor Ort wenn es dicke Prozente gibt! (alle 3 Monate gibt es dort 10 % auf alles.)


----------



## Localhorst (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Bestellung bei Angel-discount24.de*

Reklamation mit folgender E-Mail. Keine Reaktion, da Mail Adresse offensichtlich falsch (Geschickt an: angel-discount24@web.de, dazu der Mitarbeiter am Telefon (ich glaube es war der Chef selber): "... Das kann nicht sein! Da haben Sie sich halt die falsche Adresse rausgesucht, wir haben die überall gelöscht."). Offensichtlich nicht... Erfunden habe ich diese Adresse bestimmt nicht, und dafür anschnautzen lassen möchte ich mich als Kunde auch nicht!

Nun gut, er hat sich die Mühe gemacht und meine Bestellung im System gesucht und gefunden. Die Aussage lautet "Eine Reklamation der Tasche ist nicht möglich, da SPRO die Taschen zusammen mit den Ruten in Fernost produzieren lässt und nicht nur die Tasche reklamieren kann."

Ich habe dann gesagt, dass ich aber für die Rute mit der Tasche bezahlt habe und diese auch gerne funktionsfähig bekommen möchte. 

*Die Antwort war: "Ich reklamiere das jetzt bei SPRO und was Sie wollen ist mir scheiß egal!(Aufgelegt!)" *

Das Telefonat hat ca. 1min gedauert, ich bin kaum zu Wort gekommen und habe in einem freundlichen Ton gesprochen. Ein dermaßen unfreundliches und unverschämtes Verhalten ist mir noch nie bei einer Hotline begegnet. Wie es nun weiter geht mit meiner Tasche kann ich nicht sagen, da einfach der Telefonhörer aufgeknallt wurde!

*Angel-discount24.de
Meine persönliche Erfahrung lautet also: Lieferung erfolgte schnell. Kundenservice nicht vorhanden. Kontakt cholerisch, unfreundlich und unproduktiv.*



> Hallo Angel-discount Team,
> 
> ich habe unter der Rechnungsnummer:xxx am 6.12.2016 bei Ihnen die Rute
> Spro Globetrotter GT Pro MH 2.40m 25-60g
> ...


----------



## Raubwels (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, 
ich hätte da an deiner Stelle noch einmal angerufen und gesagt: "Ich glaube wir wurden gerade unterbrochen!"
Aber der Firma scheint es ja zu gut zu gehen.

Danke für deinen Hinweis! Ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt da was zu bestellen aber das spare ich mir jetzt lieber.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Localhorst (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Folgende Mails sind heute noch bzgl. meiner angefragten Reklamation meiner Tasche der SPRO Reiserute eingegangen (siehe 2 Post hier drüber).

Es kann mir nicht geholfen werden und laut Angel-discount24 habe ich beim einmaligen Tragen der Rute von A nach B die Tasche falsch getragen. Macht euch selber ein Bild von der Kundenfreundlichkeit und dem Ton gegenüber den Kunden.

[edit by Admin: kein einstellen fremder Texte, Bilder und Grafiken]]

Auf der offiziellen Seite von Spro ist die Rute übrigens mit der Tasche abgebildet.

Na dann noch allen einen schönen Abend
Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## hanzz (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Und dass es da keine adäquate Tasche zu gibt, kann ich nicht glauben.
Kost 3,50 so'n Kack.
Neue Tasche rausschicken, Kunde froh, feddich.
Aber das ham se wohl nicht nötig.

Tststs


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hmm???

Sowohl Spro als auch Angeldiscount24 bekleckern sich dabei nicht mit Ruhm.
Stellt sich einem ja die Frage wie die Rute seitens Spro ausgeliefert wird; "normaler Weise" wenn die Tasche nur zufällig bei liegt.#c
Das reizt mich ja jetzt direkt mal bei denen nach zu fragen.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Frage : Wenn man bezogen auf die Rute vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch macht, die ja vermutlich noch unbenutzt ist, brauchte man die Tasche, die angeblich nicht zum Lieferumfang gehört wahrscheinlich ja nicht mit zurück geben oder?
Könnte man ja sogar aus Kulanz noch mit bei legen, denn ein Werbegeschenk in der Qualität will wohl wahrscheinlich eh niemand behalten, wa?

Wären dann nur die Portokosten selbst zu tragen, oder?
Porto kommt übrigens so ca.5€.
Edit: Ah schade, am 6.12. gekauft.


----------



## Wayward (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist entscheidet doch auch viel der Preis.
> Wer von euch hat sich nicht mal im Fachhandel informiert und später Online gekauft?



Ich habs eher andersrum gemacht, bei Askari Online nachgeschaut und bin dann zum Fachhändler hier vor Ort. Hab zwar nen paar ocken mehr bezahlt aber das war es wert. Alleine von der Beratung her. Aber wie bereits schonmal erwähnt, ihr werdet euch noch umsehen wenn der Einzelhandel weg ist, aber dann wars wieder keiner


----------



## Fr33 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Wayward schrieb:


> Aber wie bereits schonmal erwähnt, ihr werdet euch noch umsehen wenn der Einzelhandel weg ist, aber dann wars wieder keiner



Der stationäre (Fach)Handel wird nicht aussterben oder sowas. Es wird sich nur eben die Spreu vom Weizen trennen - und das mehr als Vorher. 


By the way: Meine CAMO Sendung die aus Versehen nach CHile gegangen ist, kam tatsächlich die Tage bei mir daheim an. Aber CAMO hatte das vorher schon geklärt und neu an mich gesendet. Daher kurz Kontakt aufgenommen, Paketmarke erhalten und diese auf das Chile Paket gepappt. Alle wieder Happy


----------



## mittellandchannel (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Warum sollte die nach Chile?


----------



## Fr33 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Weil DHL mal richtig nen Bock geschossen hat  Sollte eig ins Rhein-Main- Gebiet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist doch fast das gleiche mit Bananenrepublik! :m :q


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger. Hat geholfen....

Hatte letzte Nacht ein Problem mit dem online Shop von gerlinger.
Konnte mich nicht anmelden.
Nichts ging. Mail an gerlinger.
Heute morgen gleich der Rückruf!,
Trotz telefonischer unterstützung nichts ging auf meinem Rechner.
Mehr mal hin und her gemailt. Tipp von gerlinger erhalten.
Und kaum macht man richtig, schon klappt es.
Das Problem sitzt halt immer vor dem Rechner.
Superhilfe von gerlinger auch wenn mal nicht um eine Bestellung ging!


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Localhorst schrieb:


> *...*Die Aussage lautet "Eine Reklamation der Tasche ist nicht möglich, da SPRO die Taschen zusammen mit den Ruten in Fernost produzieren lässt und nicht nur die Tasche reklamieren kann."
> 
> Ich habe dann gesagt, dass ich aber für die Rute mit der Tasche bezahlt habe und diese auch gerne funktionsfähig bekommen möchte.
> *...*





jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Das reizt mich ja jetzt direkt mal bei denen nach zu fragen.
> 
> Grüße JK




Hi, heute Antwort auf meine Anfrage vom 16.01.2017 an info@spro.de bekommen, demnach werden die Globetrotter Ruten mit der auf der Hompage abgebildeten Transporthülle geliefert.
Eine Auskunft vom Spro-Team-Deutschland, Kanzlerstr. 4 40472 Düsseldorf.

:g

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger und Bergedorfer Angler-Centrum (BAC):

Wie immer alles bestens.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

CMW. Man fühlt sich beim Versand in die Zeit der Postkutschen des Fürsten von Thurn und Taxis versetzt.


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, 

gerade eine Bestellung bei AM-Angelsport laufen, interessant wären gewesen:
Tischräucherofen, 2xForellenteig, das hier beworbene Angebot der 270m Spiderwire für 20€.

Der Ofen kostet im Onlineshop 30€+7€ Porto; im Ebayshop trotz Verkaufsprovision an Ebay 30€ inklusive Porto.
Forellenteig gibts im Ebayshop nicht, auch nicht das Angebot für die Spiderwire (kostet da den normalen Preis von ca. 27€ die 270m. 
Kombiversand von Artikeln aus dem Onlineshop und einer Ebaybestellung wären leider nicht möglich teilte man mir auf Anfrage mit.
Ergo nur den Räucherofen via Ebay bestellt, den Rest besorge ich mir woanders.

Grüße JK


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari ,alles komplett wie immer.#6


----------



## Altwasser (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi
hab gestern Abend zum *ersten* mal online *RUTEN* bestellt hoffe das geht gut wenn man unsere kurierfahrer kennt 
bei *A&M Angelsport* waren sie sofort lieferbar und der *preis* war *unschlagbar*,
(unser Händler hatte die Ruten leider nicht und hätte diese auch extra bestellen müssen, 
vom preis her war es dann auch leider noch so ein grosser unterschied daß ich mich entschloß gleich online selbst zu bestellen,
wobei ich eigentlich immer lieber alles beim Händler in der Nähe kaufe)

heute hab ich eine E-mail von A&M Angelsport bekommen das mein paket unterwegs ist und morgen schon da sein müssten 
*also echt fix *

so nun werd ich morgen warten und hoffen daß der nette Herr Kurierfahrer früh kommt und *lieb zu meinem paket war *und alles passt 

hoffe eure Bestellungen kommen gut und schnell an
cu

werd morgen nochmal mein feedback abgeben ob auch alles gepasst hat


----------



## Fr33 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> CMW. Man fühlt sich beim Versand in die Zeit der Postkutschen des Fürsten von Thurn und Taxis versetzt.



Ich kann inzwischen nicht mehr verstehen warum der immernoch so heilig gesprochen wird. #c

Das meiste bekommt man auch bei Tackle24 ..#h


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe mal interesseweise die preise der drei großen deutschen Shops verglichen.
US baitrunner ocean.
Da/gibt es große Preisunterschiede.
Von 149 - 117 Euro für das große Modell.


----------



## Localhorst (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, heute Antwort auf meine Anfrage vom 16.01.2017 an info@spro.de bekommen, demnach werden die Globetrotter Ruten mit der auf der Hompage abgebildeten Transporthülle geliefert.
> Eine Auskunft vom Spro-Team-Deutschland, Kanzlerstr. 4 40472 Düsseldorf.
> 
> :g
> ...



Hi, danke das du auch noch einmal nachgefragt hast. Ich hatte auch eine Mail von Spro bekommen, dass die Rute mit der Tasche zusammen ausgeliefert wird.

Erstaunlich ist nur, dass Angeldiscount24.de auch eine Mail an die selbe Adresse geschickt hat und nach wenigen Stunden eine Antwort hatte (Nicht nach 2 Wochen, wie wir beide. Händlervorteil, warum nicht). 
Die Antwort Mail von Spro an Angeldiscount24 wurde mir weitergeleitet. Zusammengefasst wurde gesagt: .... dass dieses Futteral kein Bestandteil der Rute ist...wir (SPRO) erwähnen dieses nicht extra in der Beschreibung und auf unseren Bildern ist auch nur die Rute zu sehen. Die Lieferung im Futteral ist ein Nebeneffekt.  (Die Mail liegt mir vor und kann gerne per PM weitergeleitet werden.)

Auf der Homepage von Spro ist die Tasche aber durchaus abgebildet. Siehe original SPRO Homepage
Warum sollte SPRO zwei unterschiedliche Antworten schreiben? Noch dazu, wenn die Tasche auf deren Homepage zu sehen ist?

Ich frag einfach mal bei SPRO nach, warum es zwei unterschiedliche Antworten gibt. #c

Ich bin mir wirklich nicht sicher, wie weit ich hier gehen möchte. Es geht nur um eine Transporttasche zu einer Rute die mir ja gefällt. Mein erster Versuch war ein freundliche und unkomplizierte Kontaktaufnahme. Aber bedingt durch die Aussage "Was sie wollen ist mir scheiß egal (Aufgelegt)" und die unterschiedlichen Aussagen bin ich schon ganz schön angefressen. Ich will doch einfach nur meine Reiserute auch in eine passende Tasche packen können...

Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht.

Freundliche Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## DeralteSack (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Frag doch einfach mal freundlich bei Spro nach,  wie es kommt, dass auf die selbe Frage 2 verschiedene Antworten kommen.
Schick ihnen dazu gleich eine Kopie der beiden Mails (am besten als pdf Anhang), dass sie sehen, wo der Wurm drin ist.
Wenn sie schlau sind, werden sie sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Ausflüchten umgeben, sondern dir ne Hülle frei zusenden. So macht man das als guter Service. Wo auch immer die eigentliche Hülle abgeblieben ist, das sollte dann nicht dein Problem sein. Wenn tatsächlich eine dazu gehört und nicht dabei war oder vorgesehen war, dann kannst du ja nichts dafür.


----------



## Localhorst (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi,

genau das habe ich vorhin schon erledigt. Die Tasche hat aber nicht gefehlt, sie ist einfach nur defekt. Mir geht es lediglich darum eine Tasche zu meiner Reiserute zu haben und es ärgert mich schon ganz schön, dass ich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit soviel schreiben und telefonieren muss um meine Interessen zu vertreten.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.

Freundliche Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich kann inzwischen nicht mehr verstehen warum der immernoch so heilig gesprochen wird. #c
> 
> Das meiste bekommt man auch bei Tackle24 ..#h



Genau das wars ja. Ausgerechnet dieses eine Trumm gabs nur dort.


----------



## Altwasser (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Huhu
Bestellung von A&M Angelsport heute sehr gut verpackt angekommen
Preis ,Lieferzeit (2 Tage) ,Verpackung (3 Ruten) TOP
Alles super gelaufen
cu


----------



## onky090 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Pecheur.com  
Wie schon öfter alles okay.
Verpackung, Qualität der Ware und Lieferzeit sind gut.Hatte auch mal einen Garantiefall.Rutenspitze bei einer ein Jahr alten Rute abgebrochen.Nach Kontakt wurde die Rute abgeholt und nach ca 4Wochen war die Rute mit einem neuen Spitzenteil wieder da.

Petri onky


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

CAMO Tackle,Sonntag bestellt ,heute da.
Alles Tip top und es gab noch nen Shad gratis.#6


----------



## Elchjäger (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bis heute die meisten Sachen bei Angeldomäne bestellt, Top Service , 
Bestellungen innerhalb 3Tage. 
70° Nord Lieferung auch innerhalb 7 Tagen.
Peter


----------



## drache 0503 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit dem Shop von Peucher.com oder Raven.nl mit der Zuverlässigkeit ist.
Such ne Rive Station und die haben günstige Preise zur Zeit..

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Pecheur* ist ohne Fehl und Tadel.


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, bei Raven.nl habe ich schon zwei, drei mal bestellt und keine Probleme gehabt, liegt allerdings schon einige Jahre zurück.
Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass man bei so großen Läden, die viele Jahre am Markt sind nicht viel Sorgen haben muss.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

NB-Angelsport ist einfach Klasse !


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Morefish bei ebay: Wie immer komplett stressfrei.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mein Händler umme ecke Maden frisch bekommen , sorry


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hoffe, sie waren frisch und haben geschmeckt?! Hast sie bestimmt aufgefädelt vor der Zubereitung...also on line?|kopfkrat

Camo Tackle: gestern 11 Uhr bestellt, heute 12 Uhr Zustellung...mit Gratis-Beigabe im Paket...besser geht's nicht.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe sie aber vorher geröstet...


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Der Händler um die Ecke muss auch Personal, Beratung und andere Kosten kalkulieren.



das muss der Onlinehändler auch.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eine Person an der telefonbox.... meist der Inhaber selber. Rede jetzt nicht von den großen Shops, 
Gerliner usw.
Kein ladenlokal, kein personal..


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> das muss der Onlinehändler auch.



Bestes Beispiel für einen gut laufenden Onlinehandel, der deutlich sichtbar seine Kosten gegenüber einem Händler mit Ladenlokal Kosten einspart, ist Rudi Heger mit seinem Fliegenfischerzeug. Der residiert in einer uralten und wirklich nicht sonderlich instandgehaltenen ehemaligen Wirtschaft. Dort ist er auch nicht sonderlich an Laufkundschaft interessiert. Da kann man ordentlich Geld sparen, wenn man es mit einem schicken Geschäft vergleicht.

Kauf dir mal schöne Systemregale von Tegometall und dann nimm die Preise für ein paar Bretter aus dem Sägewerk und ein Kilo Nägel. Oder frag mal Asphaltmonster, was so eine Modernisierung eines Angelladens koste, wenn er es dir verrät.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Stimmt...
Und dazu kommen noch die mieten für die Läden...
Das ist auch ordentlich!
Gibt es s nicht für umsonst!


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Morefish bei ebay: Wie immer komplett stressfrei.




Da hab ich in letzter Zeit auch oft bestellt, wirklich zu empfehlen der Laden!


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Was ich bei Morefish u. a. sehr gut finde: 

Die machen ihre Produktfotos größtenteils selbst und das zudem richtig gut - da sieht man dann, wie die Köderfarben jeweils wirklich (!) rauskommen

--> beispielsweise wie Flakes oder X-Rap-Schuppenmuster real glitzern, wie grell Schockfarben real sind, transparente Elemente wirken etc.

--> da kann man viel besser vorab feststellen, ob einem das evtl. too much ist (oder andersrum zu wenig etc.) - senkt die Gefahr von Fehlkäufen in farblicher Hinsicht sehr stark

--> was bei den ansonsten üblichen Hersteller-Freisteller-Varianten mit "künstlichem Halbcartoon-Photoshopcharakter" nicht immer unbedingt der Fall ist.

Zudem kommt der Morefish-Mann nicht nur per Mail, sondern auch am Telefon sehr freundlich und kompetent rüber, wenn man spezielle Fragen zu einem Köder haben sollte

--> der weiß genau, was er da verkauft - und was die jeweiligen Dinger können (oder halt auch nicht).

Auch auf die morefish-eigene Rapala-Übersichtsseite mit zusätzlich direkt verlinkten Rapala-Videos greife ich gern zurück, wenn ich mich für ein mir bislang unbekanntes Modell interessiere.

Zusammen mit den selbstgemachten Produktfotos im Shop und ggf. noch Beratung am Telefon ist "Katze im Sack" dann so gut wie ausgeschlossen - und das bei vergleichsweise geringem bzw. null Zeitaufwand für produktspezifische Recherchen.

Dazu tragen auch die prima Spezifikationen im Shop (Gewicht, Größe, Lauftiefe, Sinkverhalten, rasselnd/silent usw.) bei

--> bei diversen anderen Shops steht diesbezüglich nur Unvollständiges oder z. T. sogar gar nix.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal schöne Systemregale von Tegometall


Für drei Läden... viel Geld. Sehr viel Geld. Kleines Häuschen.



Andal schrieb:


> Oder frag mal Asphaltmonster, was so eine Modernisierung eines Angelladens kostet, wenn er es dir verrät.


 Noch mehr Geld. Großes Mehrfamilienhaus.


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

warum wird im Onlinegeschäft immer die Hausfrau als Beispiel herangezogen, die als Nebenerwerb vom Wohnzimmer aus ihre Waren bei eBay vertickt? |rolleyes

Na gut, dann möchte ich auch mal ein Extrembeispiel nennen. Was ist mit Amazon? Vielleicht haben die auch nur Ikea Regale im Lager stehen? Der Chef hängt an der Strippe und beantwortet Kundenanfragen. Haben ja nur ein paar Produkte auf Lager und das kostet ja alles nicht viel, weil die Kosten im stationären Handel sind ja viel höher! |supergri


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kaufe keine Angelsachen bei Amazon - schon allein, weil dort Artikel im Vergleich zu Direktkauf beim jeweiligen Anbieter sehr oft (deutlich) teurer sind (logisch, denn Amazon will ja mitverdienen).

Zumindest in puncto Angelkram ist Amazon in erster Linie ein reiner Marketplace und kein Online-Shop - die vermitteln da nur (wofür sie extra Kohle abgreifen) und führen selbst nichts.

Abgesehen davon kann man die Produktbeschreibungen bei Angelkram auf Amazon in den allermeisten Fällen in der Pfeife rauchen (wenn denn überhaupt welche dranstehen).

Für meine Begriffe gilt bei Angelkram auf Amazon:

Insgesamt komplett unterirdisch, unvollständig, anonym und überteuert = maximal unsympathisch = nee danke.

Da halte ich mich lieber direkt an bewährte und kompetente (Online-) Händler, bei denen man auch anrufen kann, einen anständigen Service und ggf. auch mal Sonderwünsche erfüllt bekommt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Na gut, dann möchte ich auch mal ein Extrembeispiel nennen. Was ist mit Amazon?



Amazon bezahlt NULL Euro Steuern und wird noch dazu von der Politik wirtschaftlich hoffiert.


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

wie gesagt, Amazon musste jetzt halt mal als Gegenpol für die Hausfrau mit ihrem Onlinegeschäft herhalten. |supergri

Es gibt natürlich viel mehr Beispiele im kleineren Rahmen. Hier z.B. ein Musikfachgeschäft welches sich auf den Onlinehandel spezialisiert hat. Ich glaube, die zahlen auch Steuern... https://www.thomann.de/blog/de/unsere-versand-deadlines-weihnachten/


----------



## Promachos (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> wie gesagt, Amazon musste jetzt halt mal als Gegenpol für die Hausfrau mit ihrem Onlinegeschäft herhalten. |supergri
> 
> Es gibt natürlich viel mehr Beispiele im kleineren Rahmen. Hier z.B. ein Musikfachgeschäft welches sich auf den Onlinehandel spezialisiert hat. Ich glaube, die zahlen auch Steuern... https://www.thomann.de/blog/de/unsere-versand-deadlines-weihnachten/



Hallo!

Der Thomann ist bei uns ums Eck. Der hat in den 70er oder sogar noch Anfang der 80er die Instrumente im Wohnzimmer gelagert und verkauft. Und ja: Er zahlt hier Steuern, der Ort Treppendorf profitiert unheimlich davon. Und er hat sich nie an einen anderen Standort abwerben lassen, nur weil man ihm da ein paar vermeintliche oder tatsächliche Vorteile versprochen hat.
Thomann ist europaweit der Onlinehändler mit den besten Servicebewertungen. Aber er hat auch eine ganz klare, allerdings nicht ganz kostengünstige Personalpolitik: Wer bei ihm arbeiten will, muss Musiker mit langer Erfahrung sein (modern "Kompetenz") und von einem Mitarbeiter persönlich empfohlen werde.
Hinter diesem Erfolg (Thomann ist ein sogenannter hidden champion) steckt eine klare und langfristig angelegte Unternehmensphilosophie.

Gruß Promachos

P.S. Ich bitte diesen Ausbruch von Lokalpatriotismus zu entschuldigen.:q


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sie waren frisch und haben geschmeckt?! Hast sie bestimmt aufgefädelt vor der Zubereitung...also on line?|kopfkrat
> 
> Camo Tackle: gestern 11 Uhr bestellt, heute 12 Uhr Zustellung...mit Gratis-Beigabe im Paket...besser geht's nicht.



Stimmt besser als Camo kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Muckimors (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen 

Hat wohl jemand Erfahrungen mit *vF-angelsport *in Cottbus als online-Anbieter ? 

Danke und Gruß 
Muckimors


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jupp.
Mehrfach dort bestellt und es ging immer schnell und völlig problemlos.
#6


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jo, bei mir genau so, wobei ich nur einmal bestellt habe.#6


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe dort auch letztes Jahr bestellt. Guter Shop!


----------



## Muckimors (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok. Danke Kollegen !!!!!

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

tackle-one auf eBay, absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## Carpdr (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

 ich wollte mal Germantackle empfehlen. Ich habe dort bereits mehrere Male bestellt und die Ware war innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei mir.

 Bin echt begeistert

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Ussat: miserabler Kundenservice
 Am 30. Januar 2017 habe ich diverse Gummiköder unter der Rechnungsnummer XXX bestellt. Den Betrag von XXX Euro habe ich sofort via PayPal bezahlt. Am 02. Februar 2017 wurde ich informiert, dass mein Paket versendet wurde. Als am 10. Februar immer noch kein Paket bei mir angekommen ist, habe ich bei Angel-Ussat angerufen und erfahren, dass DHL mein Paket in die Schweiz, statt nach Mecklenburg-Vorpommern verschickt habe und man sich um das Problem kümmern würde…Heute am 17. Februar 2017, habe ich immer noch keine Information, weshalb ich gegen 11.30 Uhr erneut telefonisch Kontakt zu Angel-Ussat aufnahm und man mir versicherte, mich bis heute Abend über den aktuellen Stand informieren zu wollen…Heute Abend hatte ich weder über Telefon, noch über eine Mail eine Benachrichtigung erhalten.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Na da hätte ich schon nen richtig dicken Hals.:r


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Morgen geht laut Shop "ausnahmsweise" ein neues Paket an mich raus...


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

War das ein Fehler von denen oder vom Paketdienst? Hatte letztens auch so nen Fall bei CAMO.... Adresse alles korrekt und DHL hat die Sendung nach.. aufpassen jetzt kommst... ja nach CHILE !  geschickt. 

Camo hat das Paket auch tracken können und das ebenfalls gesehen. Haben mir nach paar Tagen warten den ganzen Kram nochmal geschickt. Nach rund 4 Wochen kam dann das CHile Paket bei mir an und ich hab (mit ner Paketmarke von CAMO) die Sendung gleich weiter geschickt...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist wohl ein Feher von DHL gewesen, die auch auf den Nachforschungsantrag nicht reagieren


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hmm dann ist das beim Ussat unglücklich gelaufen. Bei CAMO hab ich am Telefon dann auch sanft Druck gemacht und die gebeten den Kram nochmal zu schicken... denn Warten was passiert (war deren Vorschlag) kam für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Muckimors (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich muß gerade sehr schmunzeln, beim Lesen, wobei das eher nicht zum Schmunzeln ist. Habe einen Widerruf über DHL verschickt. Nach einer Woche stand die Postbotin mit meinem Paket in der Hand wieder bei mir vor der Tür....oh !!!! .-) Tja dann habe ich bei der Beschwerdehotline angerufen und dort wurde ich, und jetzt kommt es : Mit Herr "Angesportbedarf" angesprochen und das mehrmals. Ja es ist wirklich wahr, die gute Dame war nicht in der Lage, daß Problem zu erfassen und sprach mich ständig mit "Herr Angelsportbedarf" an....Was ist aus unserem Land geworden ???? Hätten wir uns, selbst als Auszubildender, solche Peinlichkeiten erlaubt, wir wären hochkant rausgeflogen...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sprachcomputer? Callcenter nach Sri Lanka outgesourct?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Muckimors,

mit so etwas musst Du mittlerweile in fast allen Bereichen rechnen. Was früher einem "Stift" spätestens im zweiten Lehrjahr klar war, ist heutzutage manchen mit zehnjähriger "Betriebserfahrung" noch fremd.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da sitzen Leute im Callcenter die mit Glüch 5h erklärt bekommen haben, was die da eig machen..... Da mache ich den Leuten nicht mal nen Vorwurf. Die wissen es einfach nicht


----------



## Mateo (1. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Erfahrung zu: www.nippon-tackle.com

Das Sortiment ist speziell, hier bekommt man einiges aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne. Die Beratung ist prima, man nimmt sich Zeit und empfiehlt das Richtige und nicht das Teuerste. Die Bestellung wurde Samstag Nachmittag online ausgelöst, am Mittwoch war das Paket (Sperrgut) per GLS ordentlich verpackt da. 

Wer etwas außerhalb von den typischen Marken sucht, der wird hier fündig.


----------



## Cynastorix (1. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin zusammen,
hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Shop http://www.flyfishingsupport.de gemacht? Habe am Montag bestellt und  trotz E-Mail nachfrage noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Pinocio (2. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Erfahrung mit www.luckylures.eu ist wiederholt gut.
Die Karabiner von denen finde ich sehr gut, die sind etwas fester.
Service ist auch top, Rabatt gibt es und da ich etwas bei meiner Bestellung vergessen hatte, legten sie mir den Köder kostenlos dazu, nachdem ich schnell bemerkt hatte, dass ich etwas vergessen hatte.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelköderversand vorgestern bestellt, gestern versandt, heute habe ich meine 2 Liter Pinkies, ausgezeichnet !


----------



## Nuesse (8. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern bei bigangeln eine Wathose bestellt,heute geliefert #6


----------



## jkc (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, 


am 25.02. bei Fachversand Stollenwerk bestellt, dann auf die Versandbestätigung gewartet, am 28.02. kam das Paket ohne Ankündigung an.
Am gleichen Tag eine Email hin geschickt, dass ich von deren Bestpreisgarantie gebrauch machen möchte, da ich drei der von mir bestellten Artikel günstiger gefunden hatte (=ca. 31€ Ersparnis gegenüber dem normalen Stollenwerk-Preis), einmal Mortiz Nauen, einmal Germantackle bei Düsseldorf. (Zu dem Zeitpunkt stand noch in den Garantiebedingungen deutscher Onlineshop oder Ladengeschäft...) 

Zuvor natürlich in Nauen abgeklärt, ob die von mir bestellten Artikel noch vorrätig sind, bei Germantackle war es im Onlineshop ersichtlich.

Habe dann eine Mail zurück bekommen: Das bei Germantackle die Versandkosten mit ein zu berechnen wären und damit der Preis höher als bei Stollenwerk, dass in Nauen die Verfügbarkeit der Artikel nicht zu überprüfen sei und wie ich denn an die Artikel in Nauen kommen wolle, mit der Frage nach den Fahrtkosten von meinem Wohnort nach Nauen (ca. 500km).

Habe darauf frech geantwortet, das Germantackle in meinem Einzugsgebiet liegt, ich regelmäßig im Gebiet fische, wodurch mir keine Versandkosten entstehen (hätte ich natürlich mit Jahreskarte belegen können).
Die Fragen bezüglich Nauen habe ich nicht beantwortet, stattdessen darauf hin gewiesen, dass sich die Verfügbarkeit sehr wohl nachprüfen lässt (hatte in der ersten Mail auch erwähnt, dass ich das bereits gemacht habe) inklusive Kopie der Antwortmail von Nauen, weiter darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass laut Garantiebedingungen eine räumliche Nähe des Wohnortes zum Verkaufsort nicht Voraussetzung ist und zur Erfüllung der Garantie aufgefordert.
(Was ich nicht erwähnt habe ist, dass ich mir in der Tat schon von Ortsansässigen in Nauen Sachen kaufen lassen habe und in diesem Fall sogar keine Fahrt- oder Versandkosten entstehen würden, da ich Ende April ohnehin dort hin/vorbei fahre und die Sachen dann hätte einsammeln können.)

Dann war einige Tage Funkstille, im Anschluss aber die Nachricht bekommen, dass sie ihr weiteres Vorgehen mit ihrer Anwaltskanzlei abstimmen, etwas später dann die Nachricht, dass der geforderte Betrag bald erstattet wird; im Betreff der Mail tauchte das Wort "Kulanz" auf, einen Tag später dann die Zahlung erhalten.

Gestern habe ich dann fest gestellt, dass inzwischen die Garantiebedingungen geändert wurden und sich das Ganze nur noch auf Onlinshops anwenden lässt, wobei die Portokosten dann wirklich mit ein berechnet werden müssen.

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, wie ich das alles einordnen soll. #c

Natürlich freue ich mich, dass mir die ca. 31€ erstattet wurden, trotzdem ist mein Bild von Bestpreis-Garantien nicht besser geworden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Enorm (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Guten Abend,

ich bin gerade noch etwas zwiegespalten. 
Habe bei Angel-Discount24 über Amazon eine Rutentasche von Balzer gekauft..
Voller Freude das Paket heute Mittag geöffnet und Schlammspuren im Inneren gefunden 

Auf meine Beschwerdemail kam auch schnell eine Antwort. Und zwar, dass Balzer Taschen bei der Auslieferung teilweise gewisse Gebrauchsspuren besitzen.

Sehr dubios, ich werde mal schauen wie es weitergeht...
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Rutentaschen von Balzer?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Enorm schrieb:


> Auf meine Beschwerdemail kam auch schnell eine Antwort. Und zwar, dass Balzer Taschen bei der Auslieferung teilweise gewisse Gebrauchsspuren besitzen.



Da hätte ich glatt mal bei Balzer per mail nachgefragt und diese Antwort mitgeschickt.:m

Dann die Antwort wieder zu Angel-Discount24.

In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Auffälligkeiten bei denen.#t

@JKC
Danke für den Beitrag. Hätte ich auch so gemacht aber eigenartig ist das Ganze schon.|kopfkrat
Ansonsten hatte ich liefer- und abwicklungstechnisch aber nie Sorgen mit Stollenwerk.#6


----------



## Enorm (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, so ähnlich hatte ich es auch schon überlegt. |supergri
Sie meinten, Sie werden die Fotos und eine Beschwerde an Balzer schicken.

Mal schauen wie es weitergeht und wann ich endlich mit der Tasche angeln gehen kann #t


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Enorm schrieb:


> Ja, so ähnlich hatte ich es auch schon überlegt. |supergri
> Sie meinten, Sie werden die Fotos und eine Beschwerde an Balzer schicken.
> 
> Mal schauen wie es weitergeht und wann ich endlich mit der Tasche angeln gehen kann #t



Oftmals nutzen Leute gekaufte Dinge zum Testen für 2-3 Tage am Wasser, stellen fest, das der Artikel nicht das Wahre ist und machen von ihrem 2 Wöchigem Umtauschrecht bei Onlineversand gebrauch.

Wenn der Händler schlampig ist, dann stellt er den Artikel ohne Prüfung wieder in den Verkauf und Liefert das Teil an den Nächsten wieder aus

Wird in Einkaufsläden auch so gemacht, darf aber eigtl. nicht, da Ware mit Gebrauchsspuren, also nicht Neu, was Gekennzeichnet werden müsste.

Ich würde sofort Umtauschen, Balzer liefert zu 100% keine Taschen mit Schlamm in Serie, was für ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Angler2097 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Enorm schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Rutentaschen von Balzer?



Zurück damit und eine neue Tasche schicken lassen, wenn sie dir ohne Schlamm gefällt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mateo schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung zu: www.nippon-tackle.com Das Sortiment ist speziell, hier bekommt man einiges aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne. Die Beratung ist prima, man nimmt sich Zeit und empfiehlt das Richtige und nicht das Teuerste. Die Bestellung wurde Samstag Nachmittag online ausgelöst, am Mittwoch war das Paket (Sperrgut) per GLS ordentlich verpackt da. *Wer etwas außerhalb von den typischen Marken sucht, der wird hier fündig.*



Naja, die haben einiges leider nicht auf Lager. Ist schon nervig wenn man z.B. eine Tasche möchte und die Farbe ist dann bereits ausverkauft. Einen Haken wollte ich auch mal kaufen, aber die Größe war dann natürlich wieder nicht verfügbar. Ansonsten guter Laden und liefern schnell.


----------



## Fuldaangler (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die Taschen von Balzer sind Qualitativ schon gut. Die Schlammspuren stammen sicherlich von dem Vorbesitzer der die Ware zurückgeschickt hat. Balzer liefert deffinitiv solche Sachen nicht aus, kenne die Firma seid vielen Jahren. Da hat der Shop die Tasche ohne Kontrolle einfach neu verkauft.


----------



## Enorm (10. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auf Nachfrage meinte der Ansprechpartner vor Shop nun, dass alle Balzer Taschen im Lager solche Spuren hätten?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Fuldaangler (11. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Taschen im Laden haben solche Spuren nicht. Alle sauber und 
ordentlich.


----------



## Angler2097 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Enorm schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage meinte der Ansprechpartner vor Shop nun, dass alle Balzer Taschen im Lager solche Spuren hätten?!|kopfkrat



Was ein Quatsch ....


----------



## Angler2097 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie Terence Drill schon geschrieben hat. Leite die Mails doch mal an Balzer weiter. Mal schauen, was die schreiben :m


----------



## Enorm (11. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, das werde ich wohl machen.
Der Shopbetreiber kam mir nun entgegen, und hat mir 30% Nachlass gegeben. Das ist für mich i.O. denn immerhin ist der Schmutz schnell weggeputzt |rolleyes

Bevor ich mir jetzt den Stress antu und eine neue bestelle und wieder warten muss #t

Ich werde dann mal berichten, was Balzer dazu meint.


----------



## Angler2097 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

30% Nachlass hört sich gut an :q Die Tasche kann man doch auch sicher in der Waschmaschine waschen? Ich mach dann immer einen alten Kopfkissenbezug oder Bettbezug drum, damit die Oberfläche etwas geschützt ist


----------



## jkc (14. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, richtig böser Fehler meiner Seits: Bestellung an Sportvis-outlet.NL geschickt und direkt im Anschluss gemerkt, dass ich besser bei Fischdeal bestellt hätte.#q
Also eine Entschuldigungs-Mail hin und binnen Minuten die Rückmeldung, dass meine Bestellung storniert ist, inklusive Nachricht von PayPal, dass mein Geld auf dem Weg ist.

1A Service#6 sowie Preise

Grüße JK


----------



## Enorm (14. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, die Story mit Angel-Discount24 wird so langsam Filmreif.
Nachdem ich mich mit dem Verkäufer auf 30% Nachlass geeinigt habe, habe ich auch mal bei Balzer angerufen und denen die Sache geschildert.

Die Leute dort waren doch sehr erstaunt, welche Aussagen Sie von Kunden zu hören bekommen. Habe denen die Bilder dann zukommen lassen.

Kaum 2 Stunden später bekam ich einen Anruf vom Inhaber von Angel-Discount24 der sich bei mir beschwerte, wieso ich denn bei Balzer direkt anrufe und denen erzähle was er mir gesagt hätte.
Weitergehend schilderte er mir, dass "99,9%" seiner Kunden auch mit schmutzigen Taschen von Balzer zufrieden sind und ich da wohl sehr genau wäre #q

Das Ende vom Lied bemerkte ich heute als ich über Amazon nicht 30% des Kaufpreises erstattet bekam, sondern nur 15€ #c

Ich für meinen Teil werde bei diesem Shop  nie wieder einkaufen und jedem den ich kenne, kann ich das ebenso raten. Es sei denn der Kunde mag dreckige bzw. benutzte "Neuware" #t


----------



## Angler2097 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Echt lustig :m Freut mich, dass du davon berichtest. Ich meine, ich hätte hier schon andere Kapriolen mit Angeldiscount 24 gelesen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo
Viele Sachen kaufe ich auch im Online Shop.
Außer was Rollen betrifft die weit mehr über 50 Euro kosten bin ich skeptisch.Meistens habe ich das Pech Montagsrollen zu bekommen oder welche die bestimmt schon mal beim Kunden waren.

Ich wäre echt dafür das alle Rollen von Hersteller versiegelt werden ,wie zB Handys auch.
Somit kann der Kunde sicher gehen das er auch Werksneue Ware bekommt.
Der Hersteller müßte aber auch die Retourware wieder dann zurück nehmen

Also ich würde auch mal denken das es nicht immer A Ware ist was angeboten wird.


----------



## Darket (19. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe im eBay-Shop von Stollenwerk bestellt. Versandbestätigung kam fix und dann nix mehr. Zum Liefertermin keine Ware. Nach drei Tagen nachgeholt, zügige Reaktion, dass GLS versucht hätte zuzustellen und das Paket im nächstgelegenen GLS-Shop (halbe Stunde ins was und das in Berlin!) lagert. Also von Stollenwerk alles OK gelaufen. Aber GLS könnte ich erwürgen. Laut Paketverfolgung (Hatte Stollenwerk erst auf meine Nachfrage geschickt) hätten die an dem Tag um 13 Uhr versucht zuzustellen. Da war definitiv jemand da (Meine Tochter hält da immer Mittagsschlaf), auf Zustellungsbenachrichtigung wurde auch verzichtet. Hätte ich nicht so früh nachgeholt, wäre das ganze Retour gegangen, weil irgend ein A-loch von Paketbote keinen Bock hatte. Nebenbei hat mich das Abholen auch noch eine Stunde knapper Freizeit gekostet.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

AM Angelsport alles super gelaufen, schnell und korrekt, obwohl ich leider was umtauschen musste.


----------



## Nacktangler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

AM Angelsport, falsches Produkt geliefert, Email geschrieben, Antwort: schicken Sie doch mal eine Telefonnummer, wir finden bestimmt eine Lösung.

Natürlich habe ich selbst angerufen, um die Sache etwas zu beschleunigen. Typ am Telefon hat keine Ahnung, sagt, er schaut im Lager nach und ruft zurück. Nie mehr was gehört. Also am nächsten Tag doch eine Mail mit meiner Nummer geschickt. Anderer Typ ruft mich an, sagt, das Problem wäre, dass im Lager die falschen Sachen liegen (2.40m Ruten statt 2.10m), weshalb alle falsch verschickt worden wären. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass für mich nur 2.10m in Frage kommt. 2.10m kommt aber erst wieder Ende April neu rein. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war das Gespräch an einem toten Punkt angekommen, da sie nicht hatten, was ich bezahlt hatte und der Typ auch sonst irgendwie unmotiviert schien, einen konstruktiven Lösungsvorschlag zu machen. Irgendwann konnte er sich dann dazu durchringen zu sagen: "Ich kann ihnen auch einen Retourschein schicken, dann kaufen Sie's halt woanders, mir auch egal." MIR AUCH EGAL!!! Was für eine Aussage.... Tja, das Angebot habe ich angenommen. Besonders, da ich zu 100% nicht der erste war, der die Rute schon zurückgeschickt hat.... Was soll man da sagen?


----------



## jaunty_irl (23. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

die selbe geschichte musste ich und ein paar freunde ende letzten jahres durchmachen. A&M ist echt nichtmehr empfehlenswert die bauen bloss noch mist. Das ganze beginnt im online shop mit falschen produktfotos/texten und endet mit grottigem kundendienst.


----------



## Angler2097 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

In den Kanon muss ich leider einstimmen. Habe mehrere Artikel bei AM bestellt, Einige wurden falsch geliefert. Zwei Sachen passten nicht, soweit okay da können sie ja nichts für.

Ich habe dann letzte Woche per Email einen Rücksendeschein erhalten. Ich habe keinen Drucker, also ab in's Auto und woanders ausdrucken lassen. Dann habe ich das Paket mit den Retourartikeln am Samstag auf meine Kosten per DHL zurückgeschickt, mit Auflistung der falschen Waren, Angabe meiner Telefonnummer und der Bitte um sofortigen Rückruf bei Ankunft des Pakets.

Heute Donnerstag immer noch nichts gehört, also angerufen. Der Kerl hatte keine Ahnung, sagt er kümmert sich. Vorhin beim Nachmittagsschlaf nach der Frühschicht rief einer von AM zurück, und sagte er ruft mich an, wenn er das Paket vor sich hat :m Habe dann bis zu deren Feierabend nichts mehr gehört. 

Tja, was soll ich sagen #c Ich hoffe, dass ich mein Zeug noch bekomme und vor Allem nicht auf den Versandkosten sitzen bleibe. Ganz schlechter Service von AM. Note 6-

Morgen probiere ich noch mal mein Glück, werde weiter berichten.


----------



## Angler2097 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, eben noch mal mit AM-Angelsport telefoniert. Ist alles geklärt worden, Rücksendekosten werden erstattet und das Paket mit Ersatzartikeln geht am Montag raus. Waren sehr kulant auf ein Mal. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe schon mehrfach dort bestellt und war bisher immer zufrieden und es gab keine Probleme. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht mehr vorkommt und werde auch weiter dort bestellen. Hier ist sowieso Schonzeit, deshalb habe ich keinen Zeitdruck, aber mitten in der Saison hätte ich mich schon geärgert.

Kann gut sein, dass AM hier mitliest |supergri Herr Wallisch hören sie mich?


----------



## Elbdrache (25. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kennt von euch jemand den Shop Pecheur.com? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?
lg


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe erst kürzlich bei Pecheur bestellt (auch auf Empfehlung eines vertrauenswürdigen Boardies), hat einwandfrei funktioniert.

War auch alles lieferbar wie im Shop angegeben.

Die sitzen aber in Frankreich - insofern dauert das ne Runde, bis das Paket dann da ist. In meinem Fall waren das ca. zehn Tage.

Aber das juckt mich nicht, da ich wichtige Sachen immer schon lange vor dem angedachten Einsatz kaufe.

Hauptsache, das geht solide und zuverlässig über die Bühne.

Zu Rücknahme etc. kann ich jedoch nix sagen, da es bei mir nix rückzunehmen gab.


----------



## west1 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Elbdrache schrieb:


> Kennt von euch jemand den Shop Pecheur.com? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?
> lg



Bisher noch keine Probleme mit denen gehabt, kam immer das bestellte an. Dauert halt ein paar Tage.


----------



## harbec (25. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

... insgesamt gut!

Haben die Gesamtrechnung schnell von meinem 
Konto abgebucht.
Urplötzlich bekam ich eine Rücküberweisung für
einen Artikel, der dann auch in der Lieferung fehlte.
Dieses ganze Prozedere lief natürlich ohne irgendeine
Info der Fa. an mich.

Würde aber wieder dort kaufen!


----------



## Tinca52 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger TOP !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Der Shop von ebay deranglernb2010 Neubrandenburg liefert top,
preiswert und schnell, um mal etwas weniger bekanntes zu nennen.


----------



## OSSSSE (25. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Shop von ebay deranglernb2010 Neubrandenburg liefert top,
> preiswert und schnell, um mal etwas weniger bekanntes zu nennen.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Und meistens richtig gute Preise. Den besuche ich auch ab und zu den Laden wenn ich in meiner alten Heimat bin 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jranseier (26. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Alles bestens bei www.fishingtackle24.de Perfekt verpackte Rute.

ranseier


----------



## FranzJosef (28. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das zweite Mal bei *Angelplatz.de* bestellt, *NIE WIEDER*!!

Artikel am 17.03. per Kreditkarte bezahlt. Angebene Lieferfrist 3-7 Werktage. Am 8. Werktag (heute) nachgefragt, wo die Lieferung bleibt.

Antwort:
"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

leider haben wir heute vom Hersteller die Information erhalten, dass sich der Liefertermin für den von Ihnen gewünschten Artikel voraussichtlich auf die *25. Kalenderwoche* verschiebt.

Wir möchten uns bei Ihnen für die Verzögerung entschuldigen. Sollte Ihnen die Wartezeit zu lange sein, beraten unsere Mitarbeiter Sie gerne, um mit Ihnen eine Alternative zu finden. Antworten Sie uns einfach auf diese E-Mail oder kontaktieren Sie uns telefonisch."


*25. Kalenderwoche ist 19.6. bis 25.6.!!!*

Ey hallo?!?!?!? Dann dürfen sie das Zeug nicht verkaufen!

V.a. kommt bei mir noch dazu, dass ich die Wathose arbeitstechnisch benötige....


Nie wieder.


Ich weiß wo ich kaufe, da gab's noch NIE Probleme, scheiss auf die €10. Boah ey... |krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Kaka (28. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

3-7 Tage bei Angelplatz bedeutet so viel wie "nicht direkt lieferbar". Ich glaube das wurde bei dem Shop schon öfter bemängelt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Pefekt! https://www.aos.cc/

Besonders Klasse finde ich ja den Live-Chat während der Geschäftszeiten. #6 Da bekommst du, wenn du eine Frage hast, pronto eine Antwort. Lieferzeiten nach D sehr schnell.


----------



## pennfanatic (28. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe früher oft bei deutschen Shops bestellt. Die bekannten gerlinger, Boden usw.
Hatte selten Probleme und wenn wurde mir schnell geholfen.
Hat sich das so verändert?


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kaka schrieb:


> 3-7 Tage bei Angelplatz bedeutet so viel wie "nicht direkt lieferbar". Ich glaube das wurde bei dem Shop schon öfter bemängelt.



Bei Angelplatz immer drauf achten, dass die Artikel sofort lieferbar sind. Ansonsten sind sie nicht auf Lager und die müssen selber bestellen. Das kann dann dauern.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe früher oft bei deutschen Shops bestellt. Die bekannten gerlinger, Boden usw.
> Hatte selten Probleme und wenn wurde mir schnell geholfen.
> Hat sich das so verändert?



Das wird hoffentlich keine politische Diskussion....


----------



## jkc (28. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe früher oft bei deutschen Shops bestellt. Die bekannten gerlinger, Boden usw.
> Hatte selten Probleme und wenn wurde mir schnell geholfen.
> Hat sich das so verändert?



Hi, wie sich das heute verhält kannst Du ausführlich hier im Thread nachlesen und natürlich auch berichten!

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> So, eben noch mal mit AM-Angelsport telefoniert. Ist alles geklärt worden, Rücksendekosten werden erstattet und das Paket mit Ersatzartikeln geht am Montag raus. Waren sehr kulant auf ein Mal. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe schon mehrfach dort bestellt und war bisher immer zufrieden und es gab keine Probleme. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht mehr vorkommt und werde auch weiter dort bestellen. Hier ist sowieso Schonzeit, deshalb habe ich keinen Zeitdruck, aber mitten in der Saison hätte ich mich schon geärgert.
> 
> Kann gut sein, dass AM hier mitliest |supergri Herr Wallisch hören sie mich?



Muss mich mal selber zitieren 

Der AM Spass geht in die nächste Runde. Vergangenen Samstag wurde mir zugesichert, dass mein Reklamationspaket am Montag raus geht. Leider sehe ich in meinem Konto und auch unter meiner E-Mail keine Mitteilung diesbezüglich.
Eben die "Service"-Nummer angerufen und es piept nicht einmal, ich fliege sofort aus der Leitung. 
Das ist echt das Allerletzte. Ich bestelle recht viel und hatte noch nie grosse Probleme. Was AM da veranstaltet ist unterirdisch. Ich setze denen jetzt eine Deadline und werde sonst von meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung Gebrauch machen. 
Schon so viel Zeit und Geld in die Klärung investiert. So über einen Shop geärgert habe ich mich noch nie. Ich weiss echt nicht, was bei Denen los ist.

Pfoten weg von AM Angelsport!


----------



## Angler2097 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Geht lustig weiter ^^ Das Paket ist heute gekommen. Da es sich um eine Rücksendung handelt habe ich keine Versandbestätigung oder Paketverfolgung bekommen #6

So weit so gut, leider sind die Thermostiefel die zu gross waren nun zwei Nummern kleiner geliefert worden. Obwohl ich am Telefon extra eine Nummer kleiner angegeben habe und auf dem Rücksendeschein auch :vik:

Werde morgen noch mal anrufen. Heute habe ich keine Lust mehr^^ Ich fahr jetzt bissel Feedern |wavey:


----------



## FranzJosef (29. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Bei Angelplatz immer drauf achten, dass die Artikel sofort lieferbar sind. Ansonsten sind sie nicht auf Lager und die müssen selber bestellen. Das kann dann dauern.



Und genau DAS wird aber nirgendwo angezeigt. |krach:


----------



## FranzJosef (29. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe früher oft bei deutschen Shops bestellt. Die bekannten gerlinger, Boden usw.
> Hatte selten Probleme und wenn wurde mir schnell geholfen.
> Hat sich das so verändert?



Nein.
Ich habe bisher ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Habe aber bisher (weiß ich jetzt) nur bei Shops bestellt, die zur Verfügung stehende Lagerware versenden.

Einfach mal durch die AGB der Anbieter blättern, die ersten (beiden) Punkte sind meist, wie der Vertrag zustande kommt.
Ich werde bei diesen "Ich habe die Ware zwar nicht, aber Geld kannst Du schonmal schicken"-Händlern definitiv nicht mehr bestellen. |gr:


----------



## FranzJosef (29. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nächste Shop, auch wieder Lotto-Anbieter:

_"Du erhältst per E-Mail an die von dir angegebene E-Mail-Adresse eine Bestätigung, dass deine Bestellung eingegangen ist. Dies ist noch keine Annahme der Bestellung, sondern soll dich nur darüber informieren, dass deine Bestellung eingegangen ist und bearbeitet wird.* Dein Vertrag mit decathlon.de kommt dadurch zustande, dass wir dein Angebot ausdrücklich, zum Beispiel durch Versand einer separaten Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail, annehmen oder stillschweigend durch Lieferung der Ware.* Mit Abgabe deines Angebots stimmst du einer elektronischen Rechnungsübermittlung zu."_

Bei dem "Abverkauf" der Daiwa-Wathosen 5 Tage Lieferzeit und meine Bezahlung ist wieder nur ein Angebot meinerseits.
Solche Anbieter bekommen nicht (mehr) einen Euro von mir.

Dann bezahle ich eben die paar Euros mehr, die die anderen Händlern durch Lagerhaltung entstehen. #6


----------



## Angler2097 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Geht lustig weiter ^^ Das Paket ist heute gekommen. Da es sich um eine Rücksendung handelt habe ich keine Versandbestätigung oder Paketverfolgung bekommen #6
> 
> So weit so gut, leider sind die Thermostiefel die zu gross waren nun zwei Nummern kleiner geliefert worden. Obwohl ich am Telefon extra eine Nummer kleiner angegeben habe und auf dem Rücksendeschein auch :vik:
> 
> Werde morgen noch mal anrufen. Heute habe ich keine Lust mehr^^ Ich fahr jetzt bissel Feedern |wavey:



Muss wegen den Thermo Boots zurückrudern. Ich habe sie eben gerade noch mal anprobiert und sie passen tatsächlich^^ 
Das tut mir leid, Fehler meinerseits. Ich war wohl etwas geladen aufgrund der Vorgeschichte und hatte zu dicke Socken an. 
Entschuldigung AM Angelsport #d


----------



## FranzJosef (31. März 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auszug AGB Fachversand-Stollenwerk:

_"2) Vertragsschluss
2.1 Die im *Online-Shop* des Verkäufers enthaltenen Produktbeschreibungen *stellen keine verbindlichen Angebote* seitens des Verkäufers *dar*, sondern dienen zur Abgabe eines verbindlichen Angebots durch den Kunden."_


----------



## Supermann123 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey 
Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal eine Karpfenliege online bestellt und Erfahrungen darüber gesammelt?
Weil ich habe mich mal ein bisschen schlau gemacht auf verschiedenen Seiten, bin aber noch nicht wirklich schlau darüber geworden. Ausser hier konnte ich einige Informationen Finden:
[edit by Admin - Link entfernt]

Danke und eine schönes Wochenende euer
Supermann123


----------



## jkc (7. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, solche vermeintlichen "Tests" gehen mir inzwischen auf die Nerven.:g
Genau so dermaßen "unauffälige" Beiträge die auf solche Affiliate-Seiten verlinken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das steht da hoffentlich nicht mehr lange...


----------



## jkc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin, 

überragender Service von Mp-Driect.de, inklusive Gedanken lesen:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4654930#post4654930


:q#6
Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann ich bestätigen, Mika ist wirklich klasse - habe dort auch schon mehrfach direkt bestellt (diverse Kleinteile für Raubfisch-"Zweckentfremdung", bin ja kein Karpfenangler).

Verlässliche Top-Qualität plus Giveaway(s) und stets null Stress, was will man mehr. Die geben sich echt große Mühe #6


----------



## buthus (19. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mahlzeit! 
Absolute Spitze: lurenatic.de! Sehr ausführliche, zeitnahe Beratung per email mit sehr guten Tipps. Daraufhin gestern Nachmittag einige Wobbler bestellt und dass Paket kam soeben sauber verpackt inklusive zweier kleiner Gratis-Shads an! Besser geht es nicht.
Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## jkc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

anglingdirect.co.uk - alles tutti, teils (sehr) günstige Preise, sehr schnelle Lieferung und Portofrei ab 100GBP Einkaufswert.#6
Leider zweigt sich Paypal durch bei der Umrechnung in Fremdwährung auch noch einen nicht unerheblichen Teil ab, genau so ist es bei den meisten Kreditkarten...

Grüße JK


----------



## mittellandchannel (19. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit baitstore.de?

Liefern die schnell? 
Preise sind OK oder überteuert?


----------



## heringskönig (25. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Shop Erfahrung Askari Angelsport

Bestellt am 18.04.17, alle Artikel sind auch heute noch als sofort Lieferbar markiert. 
Bis heute 25.04.17 ist die Ware noch nicht versendet worden.

Gestern angerufen:
gefragt warum die Ware noch nicht rausgegangen ist.

Antwort von Askari:
Bestellung befindet sich verpackt in der Versandabteilung und geht heute noch raus. 
Heute nochmal angerufen und auf erneuerter Nachfrage wurde ich erstmal mitten im Satz sehr unverschämt unterbrochen.
Ich wurde gefragt wer mir so etwas erzählt dass die Ware schon verpackt ist. Ich habe den Namen der Mitarbeiterin natürlich nicht notiert. Die Mitarbeiterin von heute (Sandra) sagte mir dass die Ware sich nur in der Versandabteilung befindet. Ich wies Sandra darauf hin, dass auf der Askari Webseite steht, dass die Lieferung innerhalb von 5 Werktagen erfolgt. (https://www.angelsport.de/rechtliches/versand-zahlungsinformationen/) Ich wurde wieder mitten im Satz unterbrochen. Sandra sagte mir dass dies nicht auf der Webseite steht. Und das sie nicht mit mir diskutiert. 
Ich fragte dann höflich wann meine Bestellung versandt werden würde. Darauf bekam ich prompt die nächste pampige Antwort. Sie können es mir nicht sagen. 

Es ist wirklich beschämend wie ich als Kunde heute regelrecht zur Sau gemacht wurde. Das hat nichts mit Service zu tun. Aufgrund der viel zu späten Lieferung wäre eine Entschuldigung angebracht gewesen. Doch dies war nicht der Fall. Sondern ich wurde von Askari angemault und mir wurde keine Auskunft gegeben wann meine Lieferung erfolgen wird.  So etwas wie heute habe ich bis dato noch nie erleben müssen. 
Nächstes mal lieber beim Händler um die Ecke einkaufen. Auch wenn das natürlich etwas teurer ist. Aber dort werde ich noch behandelt wie ein Kunde und nicht wie ein Ungeheuer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/

Kleiner feiner Shop mit hervorragendem Service, inkl. schneller Beantwortung von Anfragen per mail.

Da kauf ich gerne wieder ein bei Bedarf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



heringskönig schrieb:


> Shop Erfahrung Askari Angelsport
> 
> Bestellt am 18.04.17, alle Artikel sind auch heute noch als sofort Lieferbar markiert.
> Bis heute 25.04.17 ist die Ware noch nicht versendet worden.




Jo so gehts mir auch.
Am 17. bestellt und bis heute nicht versandt.#c
Hab heute zwar ne Trackingnummer zugeschickt bekommen aber die Sendung wurde nur angekündigt.
Ist also noch nicht unterwegs.|motz:


Fazit: Flop!


----------



## pike van dijk (25. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

anfang jahr bei askari die pro max combo bestellt.

bis jetzt nur einige mails ala:

ihre bestellung betrifft ein sehr beliebtes produkt. leider verschiebt sich die lieferung um einige wochen. das geschätzte lieferdatum ist KW xx.


alle 2-3 wochen bekomme ich diese mail.

einmal per mail angefragt ob es sich bis schonzeitende ausgehen wird, keine antwort erhalten...


hab auch nur wegen dem super günstigen preis bestellt. 

bei askari würde ich nicht wieder bestellen.


----------



## heringskönig (25. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

In Zukunft werde ich auch die Finger von Askari lassen. Ware zu spät liefern ist keine schöne Sache. Aber Ware zu verkaufen die auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar ist, ist in meinen Augen Betrug. Hauptsache den Kunden davon abbringen  bei der Konkurrenz zu kaufen??? Ich finde diese Vorgehensweise von Askari erbärmlich. 
Hinzu kommt die Art und Weise wie man hier mit Kunden umgeht. Sicherlich machen nur die wenigsten der Käufer ein solches Desaster durch. Aber wenn man mal selbst davon betroffen ist dann stinkt das einem schon gewaltig. Auch wenn zuvor immer alles gepasst hat. Aber das lasse ich mir nicht nocheinmal gefallen


----------



## Andal (25. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich bin jetzt seit annähernd 20 Jahren im Internet aktiv und seit dem wird gejammert, dass es mit dieser Firma nicht so recht klappen mag. Mich wundert es wirklich, dass da noch wer einkauft. Aber scheinbar wird lieber zu jedem Pippifax ein Frage-Trööt eröffnet, nur da wo es am Ende vielleicht weh tut, da schaut keiner. Meine Empathie zu diesem Thema ist quasi nicht vorhanden. |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (25. April 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger wie immer perfekt und ein super Preis für die Tiboron.


----------



## srim1337 (5. Mai 2017)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Frohes Neues @ all |wavey:
> 
> Ich wollte mich zu Weihnachten selber beschenken und hatte mir eine neue Spinnrute ausgesucht. Bei der Suche im Web nach dieser Rute stieß ich auf einen Online-Shop namens fischkescher.de ...noch nie gehört. |kopfkrat Laut Shop war mein Wunsch "auf Lager und innerhalb 1-2 Werktagen lieferbar", das war schon mal prima. Der Preis war auch mehr als okay. Als ich die Festnetz-Nummer aus dem Impressum anrief, um ein paar Fragen zu klären, teilte mir eine automatische Ansage mit, dass der Anschluss nicht existiere. |bigeyes Das machte mich schon ein bisschen skeptisch und ich entschied mich, zwar die Angel dort zu bestellen, aber aus Vorsichtsgründen per Nachnahme liefern zu lassen, nicht auf Vorkasse oder Paypal.
> Gesagt, getan...ich erhielt auch sofort eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail und konnte auf der Homepage nachvollziehen, dass meine Bestellung am gleichen Tag als "Gesehen" markiert wurde.
> ...





Hey,
ich war letztens in dem Laden und wollte Cheburashka kaufen.. die wussten nicht was das ist und verließ dann wieder den Laden..

Also den Laden gibt es noch.

Kann jemand einen Polnischen Onlineshop empfehlen? Möchte mir paar Salmo wobbler bestellen..

Grüße


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



srim1337 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Kann jemand einen Polnischen Onlineshop empfehlen? Möchte mir paar Salmo wobbler bestellen..
> 
> Grüße



http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/lureswobblers-salmo-piotr-piskorski-g5-a20-p92.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tackle Dealer: Erneut alles bestens.


----------



## jkc (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/lureswobblers-salmo-piotr-piskorski-g5-a20-p92.html



Hi, wirklich günstig finde ich die Köder dort auch nicht, zudem kommen relativ hohe Portokosten...
Ich denke da kommt man innerdeutsch besser weg; Angeldomäne hat z.B. eine Menge Salmo-Köder reduziert...

https://www.angel-domaene.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=salmo%20perch&amp;#page=1&perpage_selector=46&display_selector=0&products_sorter=0&specialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=0&maximumPrice=90

Oder auch hier ist es im Ausland günstiger als bei Fishing-Mart, ich habe den Hype um den Laden noch nie verstanden...#c
http://www.lureshop.eu/salmo.html?p=3

Wenn es unbedingt Polen sein soll kann man auch hier rein schauen, ist auf den ersten Blick auch günstiger als Fishing-Mart (Preise aber in Euro umrechnen, aber Achtung, Paypal haut auch nochmal ca. 1,5-3% Umrechnungsgebühr drauf), Portokosten zudem auch nicht sehr günstig:
http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/wobbler-s/salmo

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Er hat ja nur nach nem poln. Shop gefragt..nich ob das günstiger kommt wie hierzulande.|rolleyes

Bei Ködern wie von Salmo find ich das persönlich eh völlig sinnfrei, im Ausland zu bestellen. Bekommt man doch hierzulande überall problemlos.

Hype um den Shop seh ich eigentlich nicht.
Der Shop hat durchaus sehr gute Produkte und auch recht günstig, nur nicht zwingend bei den allbekannten Marken, sondern vielmehr bei Ködern von kleinen Herstellern, die man hier gar nicht kennen kann.

Da ist weitaus mehr gehype um Ali und aktuell BC's (Ruten z.T. auch, völlig sinnfrei), wo man von vornherein davon ausgehen kann, das von 10 Leuten mindestens 7 den Plastikbomber nach kurzer Zeit entweder schrotten oder in die Ecke pfeffern.
Aber Hauptsache billig gekauft, 2x probekurbeln und geil finden. Vergleichbaren Plunder kann man auch hierzulande kaufen, gugg einfach mal in die Grabbelkisten der örtl. Händler.


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

"Friseursalon" Stollenwerk in Plochingen ist wohl mittlerweile ne Räucherkammer. War neulich vor Ort und als erstes ist mir sofort der penetrante Zigarettenrauch aufgefallen, ekelhaft! Also, nicht wundern wenn das bestellte Zeugs nach Rauch stinken sollte.

Ach ja und denkt daran das Ladengeschäft hat montags geschlossen, deshalb der Spitzname Friseursalon. :m


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Woanders heisst der "Raubfischapotheke".

Aber nix für ungut ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.


----------



## Justin123 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kl Angelsport. Immer wieder gerne, noch nie Probleme.
Nordfishing 77 auch. Allerdings habe ich heute ein Paket erhalten, unteranderem mit 2 Kilos Anaconda Halloween Boilies einmal in 20 und einmal in 16mm. Bei den 16ern ist ein Etikett hinten drauf wo steht MHD Juni 2018. Bei den 20er eines wo man ganz klar lesen kann Herstellungsdatum Juni 2015 (Wenn man es richtig gegen das Licht hält) was dazu noch mit Edding geschwärzt wurde. Riechen tun se ganz normal. Allerdings frage ich mich ob die schon ,,abgelaufen,, sind und extra geschwärzt wurden um es noch an den Endkunden weiterzugeben. Wenn ja fände ich das schon dreist. #d Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur das falsche Etikett |kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Kl Angelsport. Immer wieder gerne, noch nie Probleme.
> Nordfishing 77 auch. Allerdings habe ich heute ein Paket erhalten, unteranderem mit 2 Kilos Anaconda Halloween Boilies einmal in 20 und einmal in 16mm. Bei den 16ern ist ein Etikett hinten drauf wo steht MHD Juni 2018. Bei den 20er eines wo man ganz klar lesen kann Herstellungsdatum Juni 2015 (Wenn man es richtig gegen das Licht hält) was dazu noch mit Edding geschwärzt wurde. Riechen tun se ganz normal. Allerdings frage ich mich ob die schon ,,abgelaufen,, sind und extra geschwärzt wurden um es noch an den Endkunden weiterzugeben. Wenn ja fände ich das schon dreist. #d Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur das falsche Etikett |kopfkrat



Hätte ich sofort Angerufen und gemahnt. Das ist schon arglistig, meiner Meinung nach. Ich will da nichts heraufbeschwören, aber das MHD schwärzen machst du nicht, weil das Wetter schön ist.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auf jeden Fall dort anrufen oder wenigstens E-Mail schicken .


----------



## Purist (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur das falsche Etikett |kopfkrat



Was steht denn wohl drauf?
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich reagieren würde, aber wozu aufregen, wenn man sowas meist kostenlos kommentarlos zurückgeben kann? #c 
Meiden würde ich den Laden daraufhin aber auf jeden Fall, sowas ist kein Zufall.


Um noch meine jüngste Erfahrung zu ergänzen:
Bestellung bei Angelplatz durchgeführt, eine Rute war "innerhalb von 3-7 Tagen" lieferbar, alles andere war auf Lager. Nach 4 Werktagen klingelte der Paketmann. War alles zwar sicher verpackt, aber etwas lieblos mit unmengen Luftpolsterbeuteln reingestopft, nicht unwahrscheinlich auch kartonartbedingt, der nur oben und unten aufmachbar ist. Ware trotzdem vollständig und i.O., gerne wieder, Cashback wurde getrackt und kommt noch


----------



## Justin123 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Es war ja nicht das MHD sondern es steht Herstellungsdatum drauf. Wie lange diese nun haltbar sind weis ich auch nicht. Komisch ist es trotzdem.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Er hat ja nur nach nem poln. Shop gefragt..nich ob das günstiger kommt wie hierzulande.|rolleyes
> 
> Bei Ködern wie von Salmo find ich das persönlich eh völlig sinnfrei, im Ausland zu bestellen. Bekommt man doch hierzulande überall problemlos.
> 
> ...



Höre ich da etwa ein Ali Bashing  Klar gibt's da auch viel ********... die gibt's im Angelladen um die Ecke auch. Nur für das 3-x fache.....


----------



## Purist (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Es war ja nicht das MHD sondern es steht Herstellungsdatum drauf. Wie lange diese nun haltbar sind weis ich auch nicht. Komisch ist es trotzdem.|kopfkrat



Nunja, da haben die im genauso Laden gedacht,  dass sei das Haltbarkeitsdatum 




Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei Ködern wie von Salmo find ich das persönlich eh völlig sinnfrei, im  Ausland zu bestellen. Bekommt man doch hierzulande überall problemlos.



Das war noch vor wenigen Jahren völlig anders. Da hast du Salmos zwar bekommen, aber deutlich teurer. Bei den Läden, die sie billiger hatten waren meistens nur noch die Farben auf Lager, die kein Mensch wollte. Gut, die Ersparnis bei Bestellungen in Polen war so gering, dass auch ich davon abgesehen habe 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da ist weitaus mehr gehype um Ali und aktuell BC's (Ruten z.T. auch,  völlig sinnfrei), wo man von vornherein davon ausgehen kann, das von 10  Leuten mindestens 7 den Plastikbomber nach kurzer Zeit entweder  schrotten oder in die Ecke pfeffern.
> Aber Hauptsache billig gekauft, 2x probekurbeln und geil finden.  Vergleichbaren Plunder kann man auch hierzulande kaufen, gugg einfach  mal in die Grabbelkisten der örtl. Händler.



Unterschätze den Chinamann nicht, bei bestimmten Artikeln haben mich Händler in Deutschland als Kunden wohl langfristig verloren. Ruten und Rollen kaufe ich zu selten um mich dabei mit Chinamarken herumzuplagen, aber jeglichen Kleinkram bekommt man dort deutlich günstiger und, mit etwas Erfahrung, in erstaunlicher Qualität.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Höre ich da etwa ein Ali Bashing  Klar gibt's da auch viel ********... die gibt's im Angelladen um die Ecke auch. Nur für das 3-x fache.....



Nö ist kein Bashing..soll jeder machen wie er meint.
Finds nur immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell manche Leute auf Züge aufspringen, ohne zu wissen wohin und wie weit die Reise geht.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Offtopic

Gehe auch gerne zum Chinesen. Immer freundlich und zuvorkommend!
Aber hinter die Stirn schaust du nicht!
Am liebsten Ente , schön scharf!


Offtopic ende


----------



## Purist (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Finds nur immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell manche Leute auf Züge aufspringen, ohne zu wissen wohin und wie weit die Reise geht.



..ich glaube eher, wir wissen sehr genau wohin die Reise geht, wenn da niemand einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Es ist nichts anderes als die Globalisierung für jedermann, die sich bei mit Ali und Co. (es gibt momentan unzählige solcher Plattformen) zeigt.


----------



## srim1337 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hey Danke für die Tipps, hatte mir mal in Polen ein Salmo Sparky gekauft und war sehr zufrieden, hatte glaube 4 Euro dafür bezahlt und hab gehofft, ähnliche Preise im Internet zu erzielen.. 

Petri


----------



## [Zander] (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> anglingdirect.co.uk - alles tutti, teils (sehr) günstige Preise, sehr schnelle Lieferung und Portofrei ab 100GBP Einkaufswert.#6
> Leider zweigt sich Paypal durch bei der Umrechnung in Fremdwährung auch noch einen nicht unerheblichen Teil ab, genau so ist es bei den meisten Kreditkarten...
> 
> Grüße JK



Füge bei PayPal einfach deine Kreditkarte hinzu, und schalt den PayPal Währungsrechner einfach aus. Damit kann man schon nen paar Euro sparen. So mach ich's immer. (Die Kreditkarten von Advanzia haben zB keinerlei Gebühren bei Auslandseinsatz, falls du noch keine hast.)

Zu Anglingdirect kann ich auch nur positives sagen! Sau schnelle Lieferung aus England (In 2 Tagen waren die Pakete bis jetzt immer bei mir), sehr günstige Preise (Dank dem Pfund-Kurs) und netter Kundensupport per Telefon und Mail. Da können sich unsere Deutschen Kollegen ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

koederbox bei Ebay:

Wieder völlig problemlos mit sehr schnellem Versand, meine bevorzugte Fairpreis-Quelle für Rosco-Kleinteile (Wirbel, Sprengringe) in 50er-Einheiten.


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Sorry hab den Thread erst gerade entdeckt.

 Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit Angler Oase?

 Danke vorab.


----------



## David0407 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich hätte auch eine Frage zu einem Online-shop:

Und zwar zu Boiliemeister.de 

Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Möchte mir das Fox Supa Brolly System holen und die sind circa 100€ günstiger als die sonstigen Anbieter, dass lässt mich etwas stutzig werden ehrlich gesagt. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen!!!


----------



## s3nad (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zu den letzten beiden Fragen kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben.
Möchte aber abermals den geil schnellen Service vom tackle-dealer-shop loben.
22.05.2017 14:33 Uhr Bestellung aufgegeben
23.05.2017 10:38 Uhr DHL Benachrichtigung: Ihr Paket liegt am gewünschten Ablageort <3
Schneller geht einfach nicht und die Preise sind auch sehr gut!


----------



## GrÜndi (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Sorry hab den Thread erst gerade entdeckt.
> 
> Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit Angler Oase?
> 
> Danke vorab.



Leider habe ich da nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht:
Rute bestellt und bezahlt, nach 2 Wochen mal nachgefragt - dabei kam raus das die Rute gar nicht mehr Lieferbar ist. Mein Geld hab ich dann erst nach mehreren Monaten und einem "Druck-Schreiben" von meinem Anwalt zurück bekommen.

Greetz,
G.


----------



## Aal_Willi (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit Angler Oase?



Habe da schon bestellt, war alles bestens!
Kann aber auch über eBay gelaufen sein, 
das weiss ich nicht mehr.

Gruss


----------



## Aal_Willi (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/
> 
> Kleiner feiner Shop mit hervorragendem Service, inkl. schneller Beantwortung von Anfragen per mail.
> 
> Da kauf ich gerne wieder ein bei Bedarf.



Da kaufe ich nie wieder etwas, hat mir mal zwei NEUE übel verkratzte und mit Dellen im Griff geschmückte Free Spirtit Ruten verkauft.

Das war am Ende ganz teuer und sehr ärgerlich #q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hatte da keine Probleme, ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich suchte ja schon längere Zeit nach starken Feederspitzen Richtung 8oz. Gibt es ja quasi nirgendwo, wenn dann 7oz, und da ist das eher ne Placebo-Angabe (real sind die durch die Bank weg eher 5oz und weniger)

Ich hatte dort entsprechende Spitzen gesehen, nur leider keine Angaben zwecks Durchmesser der Verbindung.
Hab dann per mail angefragt. Nach nichtmal ner halben Stunde hatte ich die Antwort im mailfach, er hatte es selbst nochmal nachgemessen mittels Schiebelehre, sich auch dabei gleich nochmal für den etwas ungenauen Wert entschuldigt (ich brauche 3.45mm, seine Angabe war "..zw. 3.3 und 3.6").
Ich konnte damit jedenfalls gut leben und hab mir dann die Spitzen bestellt, die am gleichen Tag noch auf Reisen gingen.

1 Tag später waren sie da, geliefert in den üblichen Kunststoffröhren für Feederspitzen, diese dann wiederum dick mit Papier in einer sehr harten Pappröhre.
Die Spitzen hatten genau den passenden Durchmesser von 3.45mm, brauchte also nix mehr einpassen.
Ich hab ja schon öfter mal Spitzen hier und da bestellt (zb Matchanglershop), da bekam ich aber meine Spitzen bestenfalls in Papier eingewickelt und dann im normalen Versandkarton.
Ist auch nie was defekt angekommen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist doch ungleich höher, gerade bei so feinen zerbrechlichen Dingen.

Hatte mit ihm ja mehrfach mail-Kontakt, seine Antwort kam immer sehr sehr zeitnah (max 1 Stunde später) und direkt auf die Anfrage bezogen, kein bla bla wie so manch anderer Shop.
Da merkt man schon, ob jemand die Anfragen selber liest und auch selbst beantwortet. Kann ich von vielen Shop nämlich nicht behaupten.

So wie ich ihn daraufhin einschätze, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, das es bei einer beschädigten Lieferung (was immer mal vorkommen kann, auch bei großen Shops) mit ihm wirklich Ärger gibt.
Ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen, hängt aber sicherlich auch von den Vertragspartnern und deren Kommunikation ab.


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin, jemand Erfahrungen mit dem folgenden Shop?
http://www.pb-angelshop.de/shop_content.php?coID=4

Nix zum Versand hinterlegt...

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

VIP-fishing über Ebay. Alles i.O., nur Versand etwas teuer!


----------



## Shura (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hatte da keine Probleme, ganz im Gegenteil.
> Ich suchte ja schon längere Zeit nach starken Feederspitzen Richtung 8oz. Gibt es ja quasi nirgendwo, wenn dann 7oz, und da ist das eher ne Placebo-Angabe (real sind die durch die Bank weg eher 5oz und weniger)




Hui, danke für den Tip! Genau so eine dicke Spitze hab ich seit Tagen gesucht. Gleich ma bestellen!


----------



## Shura (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heftig, Gestern gegen 16 Uhr 1 Spitze bestellt, und HEUTE kam die auch an. Das nenne ich mal fix. Der Shop kommt auf meine Liste.

Verpackung war auch sehr gut wie man sieht haha.


----------



## tegro (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mk Angelsport
Zelt am Mittwoch bestellt heute war es da.
Top Daumen hoch 
MfG
Alex


----------



## [Zander] (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Anglingdirect mal wieder was bestellt, innerhalb zwei Tagen war das ganze bei mir an der Haustüre! Angelrute + ne größere Menge Mainline Pop-UP's
Ich bin echt fasziniert von dem Service in England... das kriegen nur wenige deutsche Händler hin. Und dank Pfundkurs sind die Preise sehr erschwinglich


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



			
				[Zander];4676025 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Anglingdirect mal wieder was bestellt, innerhalb zwei Tagen war das ganze bei mir an der Haustüre! Angelrute + ne größere Menge Mainline Pop-UP's
> Ich bin echt fasziniert von dem Service in England... das kriegen nur wenige deutsche Händler hin. Und dank Pfundkurs sind die Preise sehr erschwinglich


Naja.
Wenn ich mir den Thread hier so durchlese, sind die meisten Sachen innerhalb von 2Tagen da.


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel Domäne kaufe ich nichts mehr. Gibt Probleme bei einem defekten Artikel. Neuen Artikel bestellt und bezahlt, defekten Artikel erhalten... ich kann den Artikel nicht nutzen und jetzt soll ich auch noch die Kosten für den Rückversand übernehmen. Ja, vielen Dank aber auch! |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin, ja, hin schicken und zurück fordern. Dumm ist nur wenn die trotzdem nicht zahlen. Da ist hier zu berichten, fast schon das wirkungsvollste was Du machen kannst...

Grüße JK


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Angel Domäne kaufe ich nichts mehr. Gibt Probleme bei einem defekten Artikel. Neuen Artikel bestellt und bezahlt, defekten Artikel erhalten... ich kann den Artikel nicht nutzen und jetzt soll ich auch noch die Kosten für den Rückversand übernehmen. Ja, vielen Dank aber auch! |rolleyes



Von denen bin ich schon lange weg.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie habt ihr die Defekte Ware denn beim Verkäufer angebenen? Als Rücksendung oder wirklich als Reklamation?! 

Bei der Rücksendung trägt der Käufer seit ein paar Jahren immer die Kosten. Ist es eine Reklamation/Falschlieferung/ Schlechtlieferung (Defekt) - geht es zu Lasten vom Verkäufer.

Das müsst ihr dem Kundenservice der Shops ganz klar schildern. Sonst gehen die von einer normalen Rücksendung (Nichtgefallen usw.) aus....


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel-Ussat scheint Service nicht sehr groß zu schreiben, obwohl es diesmal um ihren Vorteil ging...
 Hatte Anfang Februar ne Ladung Slottershads und n bisschen anderen Gummikram bestellt...Paket ging statt nach MV in die Schweiz und war dort verschollen...
 Nach ein paar Telefonaten, wurde sich geeinigt mir ein neues Paket zu schicken, was auch zeitnah bei mir ankam...
 Den Vorfall hatte ich schon verdrängt und Muddi bat mich Freitag zur Post zu fahren und ein Paket abzuholen...
 Da bekam ich ein völlig zermatschtes Paket von Angel-Ussat mit zig Aufklebern drauf und da war es, das erste Paket was in der Schweiz verschollen ist, nach 4 Monaten bei mir...
 Natürlich sofort bei Angel-Ussat angerufen und die wollten sich innerhalb einer Stunde zurückmelden...war natürlich nicht der Fall und so rief ich nach 1,5h an und gab denen noch meine Mailadresse und ich sollte bis Dienstagfrüh ne Rückmeldung haben...
 Jetzt haben wir Donnerstag und es kam noch nichts...werde nachher mal anrufen da;+#c


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die sitzen vermutlich alle traumatisiert in der Versandabteilung zusammen und können es nicht fassen, dass es es so einen penetrant ehrlichen Bestellkunden gibt.


----------



## Promachos (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Die sitzen vermutlich alle traumatisiert in der Versandabteilung zusammen und können es nicht fassen, dass es es so einen penetrant ehrlichen Bestellkunden gibt.



Oder sie verfassen gerade einen Antrag auf Seligsprechung.:m

Sehr löblich von dir, Pikehunter, denn ehrlich währt am längsten#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Eben mal angerufen und heute einen anderen Mitarbeiter am Telefon gehabt, der von dem Fall gar nichts wusste, aber erstaunt war, dass das Paket wieder aufgetaucht ist :q
 Haben uns jetzt geeinigt, dass ich das Paket auf meine Kosten zurückschicke und mir dann das Geld via Mail zurückfordern soll...werde den Bon dann abfotografieren und in der Mail mit anfügen...
 Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Würde ich nicht machen.... sorry. Die können dir eine DHL oder was auch immer Paketmarke senden und gut ist. Voallem ist das für Angel-Ussat doch günstiger....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Eben mal angerufen und heute einen anderen Mitarbeiter am Telefon gehabt, der von dem Fall gar nichts wusste, aber erstaunt war, dass das Paket wieder aufgetaucht ist :q
> Haben uns jetzt geeinigt, dass ich das Paket auf meine Kosten zurückschicke und mir dann das Geld via Mail zurückfordern soll...werde den Bon dann abfotografieren und in der Mail mit anfügen...
> Ich bin gespannt



Klar, der Fehler des Zustellers wird von dir ausgebügelt und die Mehrkosten oben drauf trägst du für die Ehrlichkeit auch noch. Die müssten dir das zweite zu 50% Rabatt verkaufen und gut ist.

Ich frage mich immer was die Jungs im Handel zu ihrer Zeit gelernt haben. Nach heutigen Maßstäben werden dir die Pfoten abgehackt wenn du dem Kunden gegenüber so auftrittst.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Diese Woche hat mir die Angel-Domäne 1800m. Nanofil und eine Penn Slammer 460 Live Liner geschickt. Alles pünktlich angekommen und auch in Ordnung.
Ausserdem war die Penn mit 71,99 € sehr günstig.
Ich wohne aber auch nur knapp 40 Km. vom Laden entfernt und sollte mal was nicht OK sein, fahre ich zur Not hin, der Chef ist ein ganz umgänglicher Typ.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Promachos schrieb:


> Oder sie verfassen gerade einen Antrag auf Seligsprechung.:m
> 
> Sehr löblich von dir, Pikehunter, denn ehrlich währt am längsten#6
> 
> Gruß Promachos



sagte mein Vater auch immer und wer nicht besch....... der kommt zu nix


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen.... sorry. Die können dir eine DHL oder was auch immer Paketmarke senden und gut ist. Voallem ist das für Angel-Ussat doch günstiger....



Nach genau dieser Marke habe ich gefragt und dann meinte man zu mir, der Shop hat sowas nicht #c|supergri
Was man mir angeboten hat, jemanden von DHL vorbei zu schicken, der das Paket abholt...da könne man mir nur ein Datum und keine Uhrzeit nennen und ich warte doch nicht den ganzen Tag...
Ich werde das Paket heute noch zurückschicken und dann mal abwarten, was passiert...
Bestellen werde ich in dem Shop nichts mehr, genau wie bei A+M-Angelsport...


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok, wenn die sowas nicht machen dann hast du die bequemste Option genommen. Auch nicht optimal - aber besser als einen Tag warten bis jmd von DHL kommt....


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

War lange Zeit Kunde beim ebay Shop von Jigs and More. Vor ein paar Tagen ein Köder und Haken bestellt - die wickeln den Versandrabatt dann immer über eine Rückzahlung ab. Gestern kam ein kleines GLS Päckchen. Auf der Rechnung waren sportliche 6.39 € für Verpackung und Versand angegeben. Die Verpackung muss wohl aus Gold gewesen sein, anders kann ich mir die Summe nicht erklären. Auf entsprechende Nachfrage per Mail kam das berühmte Schweigen des Kaufmanns...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gut dass man bei ebay wenigstens bewerten kann.


----------



## Pinocio (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> War lange Zeit Kunde beim ebay Shop von Jigs and More. Vor ein paar Tagen ein Köder und Haken bestellt - die wickeln den Versandrabatt dann immer über eine Rückzahlung ab. Gestern kam ein kleines GLS Päckchen. Auf der Rechnung waren sportliche 6.39 € für Verpackung und Versand angegeben. Die Verpackung muss wohl aus Gold gewesen sein, anders kann ich mir die Summe nicht erklären. Auf entsprechende Nachfrage per Mail kam das berühmte Schweigen des Kaufmanns...



Da ich beruflich selbst mit einem Onlineshop arbeite, kann ich dir ganz einfach sagen, dass ein Paket bis 5 kg bei GLS immer dasselbe kostet. Zudem muss man das Zeug einpacken, bekleben und anmelden. Finde es ein bisschen dreist so etwas zu mokieren. Es gibt ja oft auch so etwas wie einen Mindermengenzuschlag schließlich ist der Aufwand ja trotzdem gegeben. Wenn wir jeden Furz verschicken würden ohne Mindermengenzuschlag, würde schon einiges an Geld liegenbleiben. Daher rechnet man diesen Aufwand auch gern mit in die Versand- und Verpackungskosten. Das ist ein entgegenkommen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die Versandkosten npüssen doch vor Vertragsabschluss klar sein oder nicht?

Warum wird dann da bestellt und sich hinterher gewundert?


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Da ich beruflich selbst mit einem Onlineshop arbeite, kann ich dir ganz einfach sagen, dass ein Paket bis 5 kg bei GLS immer dasselbe kostet. Zudem muss man das Zeug einpacken, bekleben und anmelden. Finde es ein bisschen dreist so etwas zu mokieren. Es gibt ja oft auch so etwas wie einen Mindermengenzuschlag schließlich ist der Aufwand ja trotzdem gegeben. Wenn wir jeden Furz verschicken würden ohne Mindermengenzuschlag, würde schon einiges an Geld liegenbleiben. Daher rechnet man diesen Aufwand auch gern mit in die Versand- und Verpackungskosten. Das ist ein entgegenkommen.


Mag sein, dass ein Paket bis 5 KG bei GLS immer dasselbe kostet. Wenn ich als Privatperson dort den Versand für unter 4 € hinbekomme, dann wird ein Gewerbetreibender sicherlich keine schlechteren Konditionen bekommen. Und Verpacken, Bekleben und Anmelden (?) Wird auch keine 2 € kosten. Fernab davon ist es unlauter den Preis über die Versandkosten zu erhöhen - das ist nichtmal nur meine persönliche Meinung, das ist auch rechtlich so.


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Verpackungsmaterial kostet Geld. Arbeitszeit kostet Geld. Versand ist mehr als nur das reine Porto. Kauft mal einen Posten Versandkartons...... so ein Online Shop arbeitet ja nicht mit alten Schuhschachteln und dem Tesafilm, den man irgendwo findet, oder der Mutti geklaut hat.

Manche Leute haben Vorstellungen, da fragt man sich, ob sie selber auch für lau arbeiten und am 30ten Geld bei der Buchhaltung abliefern, dass es für den Lohn reicht.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Verpackungsmaterial kostet Geld. Arbeitszeit kostet Geld. Versand ist mehr als nur das reine Porto. Kauft mal einen Posten Versandkartons...... so ein Online Shop arbeitet ja nicht mit alten Schuhschachteln und dem Tesafilm, den man irgendwo findet, oder der Mutti geklaut hat.
> 
> Manche Leute haben Vorstellungen, da fragt man sich, ob sie selber auch für lau arbeiten und am 30ten Geld bei der Buchhaltung abliefern, dass es für den Lohn reicht.



Wenn alle Versandhändler diesem Gewinsel beistimmen möchten, dann wäre meine Empfehlung einfach eine geregelte Arbeit als Angestellter.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo zusammen


 Jetzt muss ich mal über meine positiven Erfahrungen mit einem Internethändler Kund tun.
 Von meiner Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Rolle ist die Büglefeder gebrochen  und der Führungsstift war verschlissen, worauf ich zum nächstgelegenen  (20Km.) Angelshop fuhr wegen Ersatz. 

 Der teilte mir dann mit das er die Marke nicht vertreibe und auch  deshalb keine Reparaturen vornehme. Ich sagte Ihm das ich keine  Reparatur brauche sondern nur 2 Teile von denen ich auch die  Bestellnummern schon selbst rausgesucht habe. Aber nix zu machen. Etwas  angepisst bin ich dann zum nächsten Laden der weitere 5 Km. weg war, der  wollte auf mein Anliegen garnicht eingehen und fragte dann nach dem  Kassenzettel meiner ca.4 Jahre alten Rolle, welche ich nichtmal dabei  hatte! Auch ihm habe ich erklärt das ich keine Garantie oder Almosen  benötige sondern 2 Ersatzteile die ich auch bezahlen möchte! Aber auch  er sei für sowas nicht zuständig!
 Jetzt platzte mir schön langsam der Kragen und ich fuhr  unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach hause. Daheim habe ich mich an den Pc  gesetzt und eine Mail an Pure Fishing geschrieben, das ich die Teile  benötige und ob sie so gut wären mir diese zu verkaufen. Ich bekam  prompt eine Antwort, dort wurde mir mitgeteilt das die Teile problemlos  lieferbar sind, aber man an Privatpersonen nicht verkaufen dürfe und ich  solle mich an meinen örtlichen Angelladen wenden, der würde mir die  Teile problemlos bestellen... #q

 In meiner Wut auf die ganzen Kackläden hier in der Gegend die nicht  mal fähig sind sich eine vernünftige Ausrede für ihre grenzenlose  Faulheit einfallen zu lassen dachte ich mir, da ich gerade am Pc sitze,  ich versuchs mal bei einem Internethändler per Mail. 

 Der erste der mir eingefallen ist war Gerlinger.de wo ich in der  Vergangenheit schon ab und an etwas bestellt habe. Kurze Mail verfasst  was ich brauchen würde mit Bestellnummern und ob man so freundlich wäre  mir diese mit der Post zu senden? Umgehend eine Antwort bekommen, dass  man die Teile für mich bestellt hat und es aber ein bisschen dauern  werde.  Ich konnte es gar nicht fassen, dass so ein "böser  Internethändler" mit so einem guten Service glänzt gegenüber den  traditionellen Angelläden.
 Was soll ich sagen, 3 Wochen später habe ich meine Teile für kleines  Geld auf Rechnung bekommen, eingebaut, die Rolle läuft wieder und ich  bin mehr als glücklich!!!




 Fazit: Angelsport Gerlinger glänzt mit schnellem top Service#6 und die  örtlichen Angelläden können mich in Zukunft mal und wenn diese  untergehen, dann nicht wegen der Internetkonkurrenz sondern weil sie  nicht verstehen wie man mit Kunden umgeht und Service für diese ein  Fremdwort ist!






 Gruß
 Winni


----------



## Purist (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Verpackungsmaterial kostet Geld. Arbeitszeit kostet Geld. Versand ist mehr als nur das reine Porto.



Richtig, aber ausgerechnet dieser Händler offeriert dir in der Bucht, dass du die Ware (=Kleinkram) per Warensendung für unter 2€ bekommst und nur einmal VK zahlst. Auf wundersame Weise wird dann auf der Rechnung ein GLS Paket daraus, nicht weil die paar 500g überschritten wären, sondern vermutlich u.a. weil 10€ unversichert dann doch ein Risiko für den Händler sind und man damit auch Geld verdienen kann (bei den Niedrigstpreisen im vergleich zur Konkurrenz). Entsprechend sind dann aber auch die Bewertungen, die darauf schließen lassen, dass es eine Masche ist. 

Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen ehrliche Händler, die 6 oder 7€ VK verlangen, mit denen kann man kalkulieren.

Wie sieht das eigentlich rechtlich aus? Muss ein Händler nicht vorab die genauen Kosten nennen, bevor man bestellt?


----------



## SpacyD (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Da ich beruflich selbst mit einem Onlineshop arbeite, kann ich dir ganz einfach sagen, dass ein Paket bis 5 kg bei GLS immer dasselbe kostet. Zudem muss man das Zeug einpacken, bekleben und anmelden. Finde es ein bisschen dreist so etwas zu mokieren. Es gibt ja oft auch so etwas wie einen Mindermengenzuschlag schließlich ist der Aufwand ja trotzdem gegeben. Wenn wir jeden Furz verschicken würden ohne Mindermengenzuschlag, würde schon einiges an Geld liegenbleiben. Daher rechnet man diesen Aufwand auch gern mit in die Versand- und Verpackungskosten. Das ist ein entgegenkommen.



Völliger Schwachsinn, es ist Verträglich ausgehandelt wieviel man bezahlt bei den KEP-Dienstleistern. Wir arbeiten aktuell auch mit GLS zusammen und haben verschiedene Staffelungen 0-1 Kg, 1-3 KG, 3-5 KG, 5-10KG, 10-20Kg und ü20Kg, es ist reine Ausschreibungs und Verhandlungssache.
Und was soll man anmelden?
Durch die Erfassung über das GLS Programm werden ja alle Daten eingelesen und man hat einen festen Abholtermin ;+

So viel dazu #q


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Übelst ist ASKARI
Bestellt am 4.5.2017, Lieferung gemäß Bestellbestätigung vorauss. KW 17-18.
Zwei mal vertröstet worden. 22 KW 23 KW.
Die 23. KW ist nun vorbei. 
5 Wochen Wartezeit und nix bekannt.

Bestellt habe ich nur weil die Ruten im Angebot waren und ich zusätzlich 20% bekam. 

Nie wieder ASKARI auch nicht bei 20% Aktionen.


----------



## Pinocio (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



SpacyD schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn, es ist Verträglich ausgehandelt wieviel man bezahlt bei den KEP-Dienstleistern. Wir arbeiten aktuell auch mit GLS zusammen und haben verschiedene Staffelungen 0-1 Kg, 1-3 KG, 3-5 KG, 5-10KG, 10-20Kg und ü20Kg, es ist reine Ausschreibungs und Verhandlungssache.
> Und was soll man anmelden?
> Durch die Erfassung über das GLS Programm werden ja alle Daten eingelesen und man hat einen festen Abholtermin ;+
> 
> So viel dazu #q



Das mag bei euch so sein, dennoch hast du in diesen Kosten erst das Porto, dazu kommt aber, dass man das Zeug einpacken muss. Oder zaubern sich die Artikel bei euch in die Kartons? Bei der Erfassung muss man die Daten eintippen, die sind auch nicht von Zauberhand im Portal, es sei denn du hast einen Kunden der öfter kauft, wo du über die Kennung direkt die Adresse abrufen kannst.
Wie Andal schon angemerkt hat, kosten Kartons und Verpackungsmaterial eben auch etwas.
In diesem Fall ist es nicht unlauter, sondern üblich, dass man diese Kosten mit in die Versand- und VERPACKUNGSkosten kalkuliert.

Es ging mir bei meinem Post übrigens darum, dass jemand sich über Verpackungskosten von 6,39 € aufregt. Mag sein, dass dieser Händler, damit ein bisschen Geld macht, das ist aber nicht der Punkt (und nicht die Norm), das wäre schon eine Sauerei, aber grundsätzlich habe ich manchmal das Gefühl die Leute werden immer realitätsfremder.
Mehr Geld verdienen wollen, aber nichts bezahlen, wie soll das denn gehen? Wo soll das Geld denn herkommen?


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hmm so unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen, ich persönlich habe mit Askari nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht,  auch sind die Preise teilweise wirklich absolut top, das einzige was ich da auszusetzen hätte wären die hohen Versandkosten wenn man Sperrgut bestellt, das relativiert sich aber schnell wenn man mehrere Artikel ordert, und natürlich haben die nicht das wirklich hochpreisige Sortiment, Gamakatsu usw haben die noch nicht einmal die Haken im Sortiment geschweige denn die Ruten. ...
Trotzdem muss ich sagen das ich dort wirklich schon gute Einkäufe getätigt habe. ...meine persönliche Meinung. 

LG


----------



## DeralteSack (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe bei Askari vor kurzem im Angebot mit 20% ne Rolle gekauft. 1 Woche später war sie dann da.

Die Ruten waren im Zulauf. Scheinbar sind jedoch die Zulaufzeiten von Balzer mal wieder extrem lang!


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dann sollen die aber nicht in auf der Webseite schreiben 18.kw jetzt haben wir die 24 kw. 

ASKARI nie wieder.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Eben mal angerufen und heute einen anderen Mitarbeiter am Telefon gehabt, der von dem Fall gar nichts wusste, aber erstaunt war, dass das Paket wieder aufgetaucht ist :q
> Haben uns jetzt geeinigt, dass ich das Paket auf meine Kosten zurückschicke und mir dann das Geld via Mail zurückfordern soll...werde den Bon dann abfotografieren und in der Mail mit anfügen...
> Ich bin gespannt



Hat alles geklappt, Paket wurde zurückgeschickt und die Versandkosten wurden mir erstattet :m


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hoi,

Frage in die Runde: Kann man bei mbfishing.de sorglos stint shad`s bestellen?

Danke im voraus und Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, aber es ist kein Wunderköder


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist kein Wunderköder



Danke,

schon klar hier gibt es aber ne größere Farbauswahl als bei Lieblingsköder mit denen ich eigentlich sehr gerne auf Zander fische. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari hat auf meine Nachfrage hin geantwortet. 
Zur Zeit kein Liefertermin bekannt. Blah blah.....


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Hat alles geklappt, Paket wurde zurückgeschickt und die Versandkosten wurden mir erstattet :m



Gestern Abend kam von Uli Beyer persönlich gegen 22.30 Uhr ne Mail, er fragte nach einem Paypal-Konto, wohin er mir Versandkosten erstatten kann...eine Überweisung in die Schweiz wäre teuer...
 Ich ihm dann geschrieben, dass ich in Deutschland wohne und das Paket nur in die Schweiz gegangen sei und ich die Versandkosten auch schon längst erstattet bekommen habe|kopfkrat


----------



## Pupser (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kommunikation, pffff, neumodischer Kram ...


----------



## Thorsten1953 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari..Lieferzeit 3-10 Werktage. .
Heute ist tag 25 und emails werden ignoriert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

bei mir sind es nun 8 Wochen..... über den der Bestellbestätigung.

Sie melden sich aber nach ungefähr drei Tagen auf jede Mail.

'Askari Kundenservice' <bestellung@angelsport.de>

Trotzdem ist Askari nicht mehr in meinem Bestellumfeldt.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mail habe ich vor genau 7 Tagen geschrieben. .
Ich schließe mich dir an.
 Nie wieder askari! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayron (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camotackle:m

Am Sonntag bestellt, Montag verschickt, wird heute geliefert.
Mit Tracking, Versandnachrichten + Erinnerungsservice von DHL.
Läuft immer Super! Kann schon jetzt sagen, dass alles zu 99.9% drin ist#6

Auch immer ein Blick ist der Shop von Boardie Tommi Engel (Raubfischspezi) wert. Da bin ich auch noch nie enttäuscht worden#6


----------



## mcitpsa (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal ein kurzes Fazit meiner Onlinebestellungen die ich seit ich wieder Angle gemacht habe:

Askari - Großes Angebot - aber ewige Lieferzeiten und Ware dann komplett defekt angekommen. Austauschbestellung würde dann laut TelefonSupport 14 Tage plus dauern.

Angel Berger - Top. Support 1a, Ware 1a, Lieferzeit sogar schneller als angegeben.

Derzeit läuft eine andere Bestellung noch bei angelhuette.de - Mal gespannt ob da alles glatt läuft.

Askari ist für mich auch gestorben ... auch wenn manchesmal der Preis lockt ... 

Am liebsten gehe ich aber nach wie vor (wenns die Zeit zulässt) zum lokalen "Dealer" (von denen es leider immer weniger gibt)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Stollenwerk Angel-Shop.de

*Nach wie vor positiv. Einzig eine Versandbestätigung bzw. Status der Bestellung fehlt. Da es aber wie immer flott da war, kann man darüber hinweg sehen. Daumen hoch.

*Askari

*Mittelmäßig.
Etwas bestellt und ein paar Tage später gab es angeblich Probleme mit der Zahlung, mit der Frage ob ich eine andere Zahlart nehmen möchte. Darauf konnte man aber nicht antworten, da die Bestellung bereits gelöscht war. Also neu angelegt. Kurz darauf eine E-Mail, dass das Produkt nicht lieferbar ist und es zu Verzögerungen kommt. Das ist ärgerlich wenn man ein "lieferbares" Produkt bestellt. Am Ende war das Produkt aber angekommen. Insgesamt 1,5 - 2 Wochen Verzögerung wegen der beiden unnötigen Probleme. Aber dennoch angekommen und daher "in Ordnung".


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jetzt muß ich doch echt mal für KL Angelsport ne Lanze brechen.

Am 27.6. einiges bestellt, unter anderem auch 2 identische Rollen.
Am 29.6. Ware erhalten und mußte leider feststellen, daß eine der Rollen nen Getriebeproblem hatte. Nach etwa 1 Kurbelumdrehung gings quasi nur noch sehr schwergängig, nach ner halben Umdrehung danach konnte man wieder normal kurbeln, bis es wieder von vorn los ging.
Mein Gefühl sagte mir hier, das mögl. das main drive gear verzogen ist oder am inneren des Gehäuses anschlägt.

Also Rolle wieder eingepackt und KL Angelsport übers Webformular darüber informiert, daß ich sie zurückschicke und ersetzt haben möchte.
Gestern früh Paket los geschickt (30.) und bereits heute (1.) halte ich die funktionierende Ersatzrolle in den Händen.

Das nenne ich mal top Service!!! #6


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Germantackle #6
Alles top, schnell, funktionierendes Warenwirtschaftssystem und bester Preis bei den bestellten Sachen.


----------



## Slick (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Anglerfuchs 2 kg Dendros bestellt(Dienstag).Top,alle quicklebendig,groß und schnelle Lieferung(Donnerstag) aus Österreich.

Bei dem Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari 

Wo fange ich an? Ich würde sagen beim Urteil :
Einmal und nie wieder!! 

Ein altes Sprichwort der Juristen würde in etwa lauten "du kannst nur verkaufen, was du auch hast". Nicht so Askari. Die können in 3-10 Tagen liefern, dass nach eigener Aussage zweier Mitarbeiter nicht nur nicht geliefert ist... Nein, einen unklaren Liefertermin hat. 

Es begann im. März. Ich entdeckte eine Rute, die ich kaufen will. Leider vergriffen und nach Auskunft des Services aber bald wieder da. 
4 Wochen später immer noch nichts. Dafür eine Aktion bei der es 20% gibt auf Rollen und Ruten. Ich denke mir Hey super, da kaufst du doch ne Rolle und dann gibt's noch ne Forellensee Rute für den halben Preis, die nimmst du auch für den einen Termin im Jahr. 

Aber.... Meine Wunschrute ist ja nicht da. Angerufen, Auskunft ist in Kürze verfügbar. 
Aktion fast abgelaufen, ich rufe erneut an. Auskunft:"in den nächsten Tagen". 

Aktion vorbei.... 

Ok, dann 4 Wochen später ist die Rute verfügbar. 
Egal,ich bestelle. 
Bestellung am 19.6 mit Lieferzeit 3-10 Tagen. Rute habe ich nicht, dafür eine Zweilzeiler Mail "Artikel momentan sehr gefragt... Bitte um Geduld". Auf Mail Nachfragen dann gestern :
"der Artikel ist voraussichtlich Mitte bis Ende des Monats bei Askari..." dann zu mir. 


Hallo.... Aufwachen.... Wir haben einen Kaufvertrag!!!! Und ihr seit dem 19.6 mein Geld!!! 

Niemals... Niemals wieder!!


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

M&R Tackle Shop, Montag Nachmittag bestellt und Mittwoch Lieferung erhalten. Alles komplett und in Ordnung. #6#6


----------



## yukonjack (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Askari
> 
> Niemals... Niemals wieder!!



Sicher nicht schön wie das gelaufen ist. Aber, was ist mit den vielen tausend Bestellungen die glatt laufen? Auch ich bin gelegentlich dort Kunde und hatte noch niemals Grund zur Klage.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Sicher nicht schön wie das gelaufen ist. Aber, was ist mit den vielen tausend Bestellungen die glatt laufen? Auch ich bin gelegentlich dort Kunde und hatte noch niemals Grund zur Klage.



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich warte seit dem 5. Mai auf zwei Ruten von ASKARI.
Die haben mit 5 Tage Liefertermin versprochen in der Bestellbestätigung!!!!!1111

Jetzt sind es 9 Wochen drüber. Am Freitag habe ich eine Nachricht erhalten, das der Liefertermin sich weiter verschiebt. 

Nie wieder  ASKARI  !!!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hätte ich schon längst storniert und woanders geordert. So riesig sind die Rabatte auch nicht das ich dafür 2 Monate und mehr in Kauf nehme...geht mal gar nicht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Sicher nicht schön wie das gelaufen ist. Aber, was ist mit den vielen tausend Bestellungen die glatt laufen? Auch ich bin gelegentlich dort Kunde und hatte noch niemals Grund zur Klage.



War eigentlich auch immer zufrieden aber aktuell ist echt der Wurm drin..sowohl bei Askari wie aber auch bei bei Hermes.

Und "Angebote" die entweder seit Tagen schon ausverkauft sind(und trotzdem noch im Shop sind) oder mit einigen Monaten Lieferzeit veranschlagt werden,gehen mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> War eigentlich auch immer zufrieden aber aktuell ist echt der Wurm drin..sowohl bei Askari wie aber auch bei bei Hermes.
> 
> Und "Angebote" die entweder seit Tagen schon ausverkauft sind(und trotzdem noch im Shop sind) oder mit einigen Monaten Lieferzeit veranschlagt werden,gehen mal überhaupt nicht.



Tja, wenn so viele Kunden unzufrieden sind, sollten die ihre Personalpolitik (inklusive Kollege Computer) mal überprüfen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, aktuell bei Askari bestellt, eine Rutentasche im Angebot und diverse Haken u Kleinteile zu sehr guten Preisen, kam schnell u zuverl an, danke!


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Die Preise sind oftmals sehr sehr gut, aber die Lagerhaltung bzw Logistik hat durchaus Luft nach oben.
Mein Beispiel: ich hatte mal alle Gewichte der Tiroler Hölzl zweimal bestellt. War alles Lieferbar - und am Ende bekam ich 30 gr. Viermal da 35 gr. aus war. Geht hierbei nicht um grosse Beträge, Klar, aber nachfragen wäre nett bevor mit Zeug mitgeliefert wird das ich nicht brauche.
Dass die Hölzl  (Eigenmarke von Askari) keine Grammatur aufwiesen und nicht richtig dicht sind passt da ins Bild-  Wer billig kauft kauft oft teurer


----------



## fischbär (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist 35 vs 30 g nicht irgendwie das Selbe? Das geht doch in Unterschieden der Form und des Schlauchs unter. Nicht dicht? Ist das ein Problem? Haben doch alle die Eigenschaft?
Ich mag Askari nicht so recht aufgebe der teilweise Ultraschrottqualität. Rollen der Hausmarke waren teilweise unterirdisch. Schlimmer als welche für die Hälfte aus China. Gleiches habe ich mit Bissanzeiger erlebt.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wenn die Dinge während eines Ansitzes dermaßen zulaufen dass Auftrieb eher theoretisch ist, dann sehe ich eine leichte funktionseinschränkung. Und es geht nicht darum dass es Gewichtsmäßig fünf Gramm sind sondern darum dass ungefragt irgend was ähnliches mitgeliefert wird. Kenne ich von anderen Shops eher nicht so


----------



## Fischknipser (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe am 10.7 was bei Kl Angelsport bestellt,am 11.7 ein Telefonat geführt,da ich meine Bestellung ändern wollte. 
Obwohl es schon 17.53 Uhr war und der Laden um 18.00 Uhr schließt,hat sich mein Gegenüber viel Zeit genommen.
Gestern überwiesen,morgen soll es ankommen,das finde ich top. 

Ein Kumpel hat vor 3 Wochen bei askari 2 Zelte  mit der Angabe
 "in geringen Mengen vorhanden"
bestellt und ist immer noch in Bearbeitung.
Bei telefonischer Nachfrage sagte man ihm,bei Bestellungen über 200€ 
müsse man per Nachnahme bezahlen,nun hat er erst einmal ein Zelt bestellt,mal sehen wie lange es dauert...


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## captn-ahab (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Askari
> 
> Wo fange ich an? Ich würde sagen beim Urteil :
> Einmal und nie wieder!!
> ...




So, habe nun mal bei Askari angerufen.
Die Antwort: " wir rechnen mit Lieferung Anfang August". Auf meine Nachfrage wie es dazu kommt und den dezenten Hinweis ich hätte bereits am 19.6. bezahlt wurde mir dann angeboten "sie können auch stornieren"...

Oh danke, wie großherzig...


FXXX You!!
ich storniere einfach über paypal und lasse sie die schxxx Kosten zahlen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jepp..sowas ist einfach nur xxxxxxx(Selbstzensur)

Bestelle dort aktuell a.nur auf Rechnung und b.keine Ware mit Dringlichkeit "bis übermorgen"

Und geht binnen 2 Tagen keine Versandmail raus,wird storniert.

Sonntag abend noch Schnur aus der Rabattaktion,'ne Feeder für einen Kollegen sowie einige kg Pellets und Kleinzeugs per Rechnung geordert..Montag um 10 kam die Versandmail.


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich warte seit dem 5. Mai auf zwei Ruten von ASKARI.
> Die haben mit 5 Tage Liefertermin versprochen in der Bestellbestätigung!!!!!1111
> 
> Jetzt sind es 9 Wochen drüber. Am Freitag habe ich eine Nachricht erhalten, das der Liefertermin sich weiter verschiebt.
> ...



Uiiiihhh Mail von Askari (Ich hatte je auch wieder nachgebohrt)
Die Lieferung wird sich voraussichtlich bis in die 31 KW (August) verzögern.

Bin gespannt......

"sauhaufen"


----------



## DeralteSack (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wahnsinn!!! |bigeyes

Haben die auch ein Jahr dazu genannt? |rolleyes


----------



## Thorsten1953 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich warte auch noch..letzte Woche haben sie geschrieben das es kw 29 kommt(bestellt im mai)..heute kommt die Mail das es ein heiß begehrter Artikel ist und noch dauert..im Internet steht immernoch 3-10 Tage Lieferzeit. Askari ist bei mir durch!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## captn-ahab (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> heute kommt die Mail das es ein heiß begehrter Artikel ist und noch dauert.




DAS ist das Beste was die bieten.

Man stelle sich mal vor:
Ich gehe in einen Askari Handel, nehme mir eine Rute und gehe raus. Im rausgehen sage ich dann:
"Mein Geld ist gerade sehr beliebt, das wollen viele haben. Ich weiß nicht wann ich dann mal zahlen will, aber ich denke in der 31kw "könnte" es was werden".


----------



## DeralteSack (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auch wenn die meisten hier bestellten Artikel vermutlich bei einer 20% Rutenaktion geordert wurden, finde ich dennoch, dass der Händler hier aus Kulanz ebenfalls nochmals nen ordentlichen Nachlass geben sollte und vorallem kostenfreien Versand. Nix mit Versandkosten und "Sperrgutzuschlag"!

Er kann nichts dafür, dass der Hersteller nicht liefern kann, jedoch etwas dafür, dass sein Warenwirtschaftssystem stark schwächelt, so dass verkaufte Ware nicht sofort aus dem Bestand ausgebucht wird, sondern sogar noch fröhlich weiterverkauft wird, obwohl schon lange nichts mehr da ist.#q

Aber das können andere Händler auch. Ask... ist da nicht alleine.#d


----------



## Andal (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mich erinnert das schon eher an Bauerfängerei. Fette Angebote loslassen, nix im Haus haben und dann die Kunden hinhalten...


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich zieh das jetzt durch und warte.
Ich benötige die Ruten nicht unbedingt, jedoch waren die am 05.Mai. im Angebot und dann noch 20% ... 

Der Liefertermin wurde mir sogar per Auftragsbestätigung zugesagt. Dennoch sind wir jetzt bei 10 Wochen drüber.




Die Waffe des Kunden ist es das Problem öffentlich zu machen...
und zwischendurch Nachladen (wiederholen)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Er kann nichts dafür, dass der Hersteller nicht liefern kann, jedoch etwas dafür, dass sein Warenwirtschaftssystem stark schwächelt



Richtig..aber wenn Artikel(hatte da einen Stuhl im Auge) im Shop auftauchen und Tags darauf(!) mit Monaten Lieferzeit (um)gelabelt werden,ist das Pfusch.

Schief gehen kann immer was.

Nur sollte man das dann auch dementsprechend offen und fair kommunizieren und die Kunden nicht von einem Termin zum nächsten hinhalten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das schon eher an Bauerfängerei. Fette Angebote loslassen, nix im Haus haben und dann die Kunden hinhalten...



Genau deshalb bestelle ich seit guten 1,5 Jahren auch nix mehr bei Askari.
Nicht das ich selbst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hätte, aber diese auf Abruf wartenden Lockangebote, wohl wissentlich, daß die Ware nichtmal ausreichend vorrätig ist, geht mir einfach auf die Eier.

Da pfeif ich doch auf solche Angebote und bestelle woanders...so viel teurer kommt mich das auch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Macht es euch doch nicht so schwer. Wenn ich was bestelle sagt man mir einen Termin X. Bis zu diesem Tag oder auch mal 2 Tage länger warte ich und wenn dann das Zeug nicht bei mir ist können die sich das sonst wo hinstecken. 

Dann wird woanders bestellt und fertig. Da lauf ich niemandem hinterher. Aus dem Grund mache ich auch immer Nachnahme, dann habe ich den Stress nicht das ich vielleicht noch meinem Geld hinterherlaufe...


----------



## W.M. (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Waffe des Kunden ist es das Problem öffentlich zu machen...
> und zwischendurch Nachladen (wiederholen)



 Eine viel wirksamere Waffe, da mit erzieherisch wirkendem Lehrgeld für Askari, würde wie folgt aussehen. 

 Du setzt dem Händler eine einwöchige Lieferfrist. 
 Bei ausbleibender Lieferung ist der Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag zu erklären und der Kaufpreis zurück zu verlangen. 
 Dann nimmst einen Deckungskauf vor und stellst Askari die Mehrkosten als Verzugsschaden in Rechnung, wiederum unter Fristsetzung für die Zahlung.
 Zahlen sie nicht, gehst zu einem Anwalt mit der Sache. Seine Kosten werden sie auch zu tragen haben, da auch Verzugsschaden.


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie oft hast du das schon durch?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



W.M. schrieb:


> Eine viel wirksamere Waffe, da mit erzieherisch wirkendem Lehrgeld für Askari, würde wie folgt aussehen.
> 
> Du setzt dem Händler eine einwöchige Lieferfrist.
> Bei ausbleibender Lieferung ist der Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag zu erklären und der Kaufpreis zurück zu verlangen.
> ...


Wozu einfach,wenns auch umständlich geht?


----------



## Andal (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



D1985 schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund mache ich auch immer Nachnahme, dann habe ich den Stress nicht das ich vielleicht noch meinem Geld hinterherlaufe...



Das ist natürlich auch eine Logik. Supersonderangebote per Nachnahme bestellen, damit der Preisvorteil von den Zusatzkosten gefressen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



W.M. schrieb:


> Zahlen sie nicht, gehst zu einem Anwalt mit der Sache. Seine Kosten werden sie auch zu tragen haben, da auch Verzugsschaden.


Bei Kleinkrams evtl. weit unter 100€ ?

Da lacht sich im schlimmstenfall einer der seltenen richtig guten u. fitten Anwälte auch noch kaputt bei dem Ansinnen ... #d

Fristsetzung / ansonsten Rücktritt  ist aber schon ein guter Weg, kann man gleich mit unten auf die Bestellung draufschreiben.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Einfach nix mehr da bestellen, ist wohl das beste was man machen kann.
Wenn das genug Leute machen hat sich der laden schnell erledigt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch eine Logik. Supersonderangebote per Nachnahme bestellen, damit der Preisvorteil von den Zusatzkosten gefressen wird.



Warum? Dann spare ich ja immer noch im Vergleich als wenn ich das zum regulären Preis per Nachnahme kaufe  So kann mans auch sehn. 

Sind doch eh nur wenige Euro mehr, wenn man Nachnahme macht. Bei "teuren" Anschaffungen fällt das nicht ins Gewicht. Der kleine Aufpreis ist es mir immer Wert. Ist nicht nur sicher (vor allem bei Shops, die man nicht kennt), sondern auch völlig stressfrei. 

Keine Ware - kein Geld...kurze Mail mit Stornierung und kein blabla, ewiges rumwarten oder drohen bzgl. Geldrückerstattung und was es nicht alles gibt.


----------



## Andal (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Einfach nix mehr da bestellen, ist wohl das beste was man machen kann.
> Wenn das genug Leute machen hat sich der laden schnell erledigt.



Dazu gibt es viel zu viele "Superg'scheite", als dass das jemals passieren wird.


----------



## Kaka (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Warum Nachnahme? Die bieten doch auch Rechnungskauf an. Hatte neulich bei der Revros zugeschlagen. Kam eine Mail mit Verzögerung, der Artikel war jedoch eine Woche später da. Habe die Rolle aber trotzdem zurückgeschickt, weil sie mir nicht so gefallen hat. Ging problemlos.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auf Rechnung geht natürlich auch


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



D1985 schrieb:


> Warum? Dann spare ich ja immer noch im Vergleich als wenn ich das zum regulären Preis per Nachnahme kaufe  So kann mans auch sehn.



Gerade bei Rollen, die immer mal wieder bei Askari mit Rabatt angeboten werden, macht man beu denen aber garantiert kein Schnäppchen, selbst mit den oftmals angepriesenen 20% nicht.
Kriegste bei jedem größeren Online-Anbieter das ganze Jahr über fast durch die Bank weg günstiger..inkl. günstigerer Versandkosten, oftmals sogar versandkostenfrei.

Bei Ruten ok, hat Askari hin und wieder mal was. Nur wenn man dann Sperrfracht noch einrechnet, schaut das auch wieder anders aus. Dann sparste nämlich auch nix mehr.

Gibt genug gute Anbieter die das alles auch ohne extra Sperrgutzuschlag hinkriegen....und vorallem auch den Artikel haben und schnell verschicken den sie feilbieten.
Askari hat einfach nen ganz miserables Lagersystem, da wird Ware von einem Laden in den nächsten online geschleust und zuletzt weiß niemand mehr, wo die tatsächlich steckt oder überhaupt noch vorhanden ist.
Hatte das schon vor paar Jahren mal angemakelt, als man im Onlineshop von denen noch Dinge ordern konnte, die überhaupt nicht mehr verkaufbar waren.
Haben sie im Shop zwar geändert, daß man nur das in den Warenkorb legen kann, was auch da ist.
Nützt nur nix, wenn die Lagerbestände nicht kontrolliert werden, ob es wirklich auch so ist.
Inventur scheint bei Askari jedenfalls nen Fremdwort zu sein, gerade bei irgendwelchen Aktionen.


----------



## W.M. (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du das schon durch?



Zweimal. 
 Askari war bisher nicht dabei.


----------



## W.M. (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Kleinkrams evtl. weit unter 100€ ?
> 
> Da lacht sich im schlimmstenfall einer der seltenen richtig guten u. fitten Anwälte auch noch kaputt bei dem Ansinnen ... #d
> 
> Fristsetzung / ansonsten Rücktritt ist aber schon ein guter Weg, kann man gleich mit unten auf die Bestellung draufschreiben.



Seine Einkaufsrechnung habe ich nicht gesehen, um hier von vornherein von den Peanuts zu sprechen. 

 Im Übrigen spielt der Schadensbetrag keine Rolle. Anwaltskosten fallen so oder so an. 

 Auch braucht man für die Art von Fällen keinen teuren Staranwalt. Selbst jeder blutiger Anfänger, der auf gesetzlich tariflicher Basis arbeitet, wird mit so einem Fall mit links fertig.


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

W.M hat völlig Recht!
Da ich in der Rechtsabteilung arbeite bin ich auf den Trichter auch schon gekommen. Warum tue ich es nicht?
Keine Zeit für so einen Spaß. Aber verdient hätten sie es.

Dieses verteidigen hier finde ich auch lustig, "dann halt nicht bestellen"..."supergescheite"...etc.

Hallo?! Kaufvertrag, kennt ihr sowas?
Die könnten bei mir den Kaufpreis einklagen und andersrum eben genauso. Das ist eine absolute UNverschämtheit,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wieso verteidigen, wie kommst du auf den Trichter?

Wenn ich etwas kaufen will, dann kaufe ich es da, wo ich weiß, dass ich es schnell und ohne Probleme bekomme. Wo ich nicht befürchten muss, in einer schier endlosen Kette von Beschwichtigungen gefangen zu werden. Das kann ich bei beinahe zahllosen Onlinehändlern ganz normal haben.

Es gibt für mich keinen Grund bei Askari zu kaufen. was die haben gibt es auch anderswo und es gibt es ohne Probleme.

Das ist bei Leibe keine Verteidigung. Das ist nur logisch. #h

Aber sich gerne ärgert, gerne verschaizzert wird, der soll und da wird auch nix verteidgt.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> W.M hat völlig Recht!
> Da ich in der Rechtsabteilung arbeite bin ich auf den Trichter auch schon gekommen. Warum tue ich es nicht?
> Keine Zeit für so einen Spaß. Aber verdient hätten sie es.
> 
> ...


 
 Hast ja Recht - nur ist es eben so, dass die Unternehmen für sowas Personal haben. 
 Ich hab eig keinen Bock drauf, da ewig der Ware nach zu rennen und ggf einen Anwalt einzuschalten usw. Das ist meine Zeit - die mir keiner Bezahlt. So lange es Askari gibt, so lange gibt es schon die Beschwerden zu deren Geschäftspolotik. Ich bestelle da eig aich schon lange nix mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Früher, als Askari noch Brüggemann hieß, lief das zuverlässiger.
Je größer der Laden wurde, desto größer wurden anscheinend auch die Probleme.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Früher, als Askari noch Brüggemann hieß, lief das zuverlässiger.
> Je größer der Laden wurde, desto größer wurden anscheinend auch die Probleme.


Ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen..da gab es zwar auch den anderen Hänger aber das lief auch nicht öfter oder schlechter ab als bei anderen Vollsortimenthändlern.



Fr33 schrieb:


> So lange es Askari gibt, so lange gibt es schon die Beschwerden zu deren Geschäftspolotik. Ich bestelle da eig aich schon lange nix mehr.



S.o.

Die hatten durchaus auch gute bis sehr gute(kein Gag) Perioden..Markenware(insbes.Ruten)zum Top Preis und prompter Lieferung(Hermes als gelegentlicher Bremsklotz in der Lieferkette mal aussen vor).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Stimmt ^ , kann mich  noch an die Kataloge mit den Markenartikeln Shimano, Sportex, Zebco und Co erinnern, zwar eine seltsame Sparteneinteilung und Suchspiel auf der Doppelseite, aber es gab viel Stoff.
Lässt sich mit dem Altpapier sogar noch nachweisen ...

Läden mit dem Fokus auf Billigstkram und Überleben durch Anlocken von Leuten, die den letzen Cent noch raussparen wollen, die sollte man besser meiden.

Angelgeräte sind relativ gesehen so günstig wie nie, ab 50€ Angebotspreis gibt es länger brauchbares bei ungeheuer viel Auswahl und darunter eben quasi nur Schrott, das ist ganz einfach zu merken.


----------



## jranseier (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das schon eher an Bauerfängerei. Fette Angebote loslassen, nix im Haus haben und dann die Kunden hinhalten...



Böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, dass das das Geschäftsmodell ist:


Interessantes Angebot raushauen und dann mit dem Geld der Bestellungen arbeiten.
Erst wenn genügend Bestellungen beisammen sind, was dauern kann, die Ware beim Großhändler oder Hersteller bestellen, damit man die entsprechenden Rabatte bekommt.
Ware liefern, bzw. wenn es nicht genügend Bestellungen geworden sind, versuchen Kunden mit anderem Angebot abzuspeisen, bzw. wenn gar nichts mehr hilft, Geld zurück.
Wie gesagt, böse Zungen könnten behaupten ...

ranseier


----------



## Thorsten1953 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Askari..Lieferzeit 3-10 Werktage. .
> Heute ist tag 25 und emails werden ignoriert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


Heute wurde es verschickt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ASKARI
Nach 12 Wochen sind die beiden Ruten da. 

https://www.angelsport.de/balzer-edition-im-12-sbiro-25-rute_0165920.html


----------



## onky090 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vf Angelsport 
Gestern Mittag bestellt, heute Vormittag erhalten.


----------



## jkc (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



onky090 schrieb:


> Vf Angelsport
> Gestern Mittag bestellt, heute Vormittag erhalten.



Genau so unglaublich schnell hatte ich die auch in Erinnerung.#6


----------



## hecht99 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

hecht und barsch.de shop

 Donnerstag bezahlt, Samstag war das Päckchen da. Hab verschiedene Gufis für insgesamt 50 Euro bestellt und bekam noch einen Testgummi vom gleichen Modell in einer anderen Farbe dazu. Also es hat sich auch noch wer Gedanken über die Köderwahl gemacht!!!


----------



## JottU (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

VF ist Top. 
Kauf da wegen Nähe zwar 90% direkt, aber wenn ich mal bestelle gab's nichts zu meckern. 
Auch im Laden ein absolut kompetentes Team. #6#6#6


----------



## Sunwalk (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz.de & angel-abc

was soll ich sagen, vorgestern bei beiden bestellt, gestern von beiden Shops alles vollständig da gewesen. angel-abc nur Vorkasse (in sämtlichen Formen, KK, Paypal, Sofortüberweisung etc.) möglich, Angelplatz.de sogar auf Rechnung.

Top!


----------



## Bilch (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe meine Ryobi Rolle bei Fishing Mart gekauft (www.fishing-mart.com.pl, die Deutsche Variante ist besten-kunstkoder.de). Die Rolle war in diesem Shop Europaweit am günstigsten. Da ich aus Slowenien komme, sind die Versandkosten für mich sehr Wichtig und bei Fishing Mart hat mich der Versand 8 Euro gekostet – günstiger geht es kaum. Das Paket wurde sofort verschickt, sobald die Rolle bezahlt war. Am 6. Tag nach der Bestellung war die Rolle schon in meinen Händen. Dazu hatte das Paket auch noch eine Trusted Shops Garantie. Nach dieser Erfahrung kann ich Fishing Mart nur empfehlen.
  Gruss,
  Hubert


----------



## Thorsten1953 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

raubfisch-hotspot.de Sonntag bestellt und heute da! Was will man mehr

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Maro Spinnerbau: 

Super Sachen und krass schnell - mein Paket ging gleich am Bestellungstag noch raus und war schon am nächsten da.

Zudem waren die kleinen PE-Beutel mit den Einzelteilen allesamt sorgfältig von Hand beschriftet (genauer Inhalt inkl.  jeweilige Anzahl)

--> wird bei Maro alles von Hand "abgefüllt", da keine Blister-Ware.

Finde ich sehr gut - da weiß man zwecks Lagerungs-Übersicht gleich, was wo drin ist (bzw. man muss die Beutel nicht selbst beschriften).

Gesamtergebnis: Gerne wieder.


----------



## Xianeli (2. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe es hier im Forum empfohlen bekommen und empfehle es zu 1000% weiter: 

mp-direct.de bzw Mika

Habe dort jetzt das zweite mal bestellt und werde es immer wieder tun. 

Versand sehr zügig und als Aufmerksamkeit immer etwas gratis dabei. Etwas dabei ist allerdings untertrieben... Habe noch nie erlebt so viel dazu zu bekommen. Qualität ist ebenfalls erste Sahne.


----------



## ayron (3. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camo Tackle wie immer ein Mysterium.....

Getern morgen um 10 bestellt heute schon erhalten:k

Ich dachte erst heute darf ich kein Bullet versenken:m


----------



## captn-ahab (3. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari geht weiter.... 

Heute eine Mail :nochmal 14 Tage Verzögerung. 
Die Dame am Telefon hat eine Gehaltserhöhung verdient!! War echt nett und hat erklärt warum. Zudem die Info an die IT gegeben, dass die Rute als verfügbar im Shop gelistet ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne war klasse. Schnell, korrekt und fairer Preis.


----------



## Mad Angler (3. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

German tackle finde ich einfach top, sehr freundlich und super schnell!


----------



## Mxxks (3. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angeldomäne is mir zu teuer. 
Ich kauf mein Zeug überwiegend bei pro-fishing.de. Bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Die haben eine gute Auswahl für´s Forellenangeln.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Diese Tage suchte ich nach einer Quelle um noch mal eine Pencill  Titan zu benormen. Bei Ebay fand sich dann sogar noch ein Anbieter in Anklam .  Ist nicht weit weg und so fuhren wir kurzerhand vorbei 

Der Händler musste erst suchen, aber dann fand er doch die Rute.  Man merkte ihm aber an, das er mit seiner eigenen Preisgestaltung haderte. 

Es sollte noch eine Polbrille für meine Frau sein, da meinte er, die müsse aber teurer sein, mit dem Preis bei Ebay käme er nicht klar. 

Ich dachte der hat doch einen Vogel, er spart ebaygebühren, Porto, Verpackung und PayPal uns versuchte den Preis zu erhöhen. 

Die Brille blieb also da, das bereits zusammen getragene Zubehör und die Rute sollten bezahlt werden.

Dabei erwies sich der Händler als besonders kreativ, was die Preise gleicher Dropshotbleie betraf und versuchte doch glatt um ein paar Cent zu beschissen. 

So was habe ich in fast 50 Lebensjahren nicht erlebt.

Beim Nordangler kaufe ich jedenfalls nichts mehr ein und rate auch jedem davon ab.


----------



## yukonjack (10. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Matchangler Shop Fiebig. Bestellung am 22.07. Zwei Artikel bestellt, wobei einer mit " sehr begehrter Artikel, daher immer auf Lager" beworben war. 1 Tag später ne Mail, 1Artikel zur Zeit nicht auf Lager. Ratet mal welcher das wohl war. Komplette Lieferung am 09.08.


----------



## tegro (11. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo
Also habe schon oft bei mur tackel bestellt und immer wieder gerne 
Super Preise schnelle Lieferung 
MfG
Alex


----------



## porbeagle (11. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ADH Fishing sind absolute Spezialisten.#d

2x dort Fliegen bestellt 2x kam ein anruf das Muster haben wir nimmer.
Wird aber trotzdem schön weiter auf der Homepage angeboten.#q

Versand dauerte immer etwas länger bei mir. Angeblich waren so viele
Kollegen krank.(Bei jeder meiner Bestellungen)


----------



## Angler2097 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Askari*

Ich hab mit einem Kumpel letzte Woche dort bestellt für über 400 Euro. 2 Ruten, eine Rolle, Haken, Schnur, Einhänger, Bissanzeiger, Polbrille und jede Menge Kleinkram. Alles angekommen. Darauf geachtet, dass alles lieferbar (Grün) ist. Wir sind zufrieden!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal wieder ein wenig bei Mika bestellt...

..Sonntag abend bestellt, Montag verschickt und heute da.
Mir fällt auch nach mehreren Jahren und x Onlinehändlern immer noch keiner ein, der das so konstant hinbekommt wie Mika.

Abgesehen davon, überrascht mich Mika doch immer wieder im positiven Sinne.
Hatte Shockleader in 0.60 bestellt, draus geworden ist das (siehe Bild).

Auch wenn der Shop eher sehr klein ist, das Material ist immer top und Kundenservice ist allererste Sahne...heutzutage leider schon ne Seltenheit.


----------



## jkc (22. August 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, mika! immer wieder gut!#6


----------



## AndreOL (7. September 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vor kurzem hatte ich was bei Fischdeal bestellt. Ich hatte mir eine Rute und etwas Kleinkram bestellt. Die Preise waren meiner Meinung gut. Nach etwas über einer Woche kam die Ware (meiner Meinung schon etwas lange) und dann kam die Überraschung das an der Rute mehrere Ringe sehr verbogen waren. Ich dachte mir naja kann ja mal passieren und habe den Händler angeschrieben, mehrere Tage kam keine Antwort. Dann nur die Aussage das ich Bilder davon schicken soll was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Wieder durfte ich ein paar Tage auf Antwort warten. Nun liegt die Rute laut DHL schon über 2 Wochen dort und ich habe das Geld immernoch nicht zurückerhalten. Ein Anruf wurde sehr unfreundlich abgewimmelt, nun nochmal eine E-Mail geschickt und mal sehen was nun kommt.
Ich kann euch den Laden nicht empfehlen. Auch wenn die Preise teilweise gut sind aber im Falle einer Reklamation steht man doof da und darf warten.


----------



## shafty262 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



AndreOL schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hatte ich was bei Fischdeal bestellt. Ich hatte mir eine Rute und etwas Kleinkram bestellt. Die Preise waren meiner Meinung gut. Nach etwas über einer Woche kam die Ware (meiner Meinung schon etwas lange) und dann kam die Überraschung das an der Rute mehrere Ringe sehr verbogen waren. Ich dachte mir naja kann ja mal passieren und habe den Händler angeschrieben, mehrere Tage kam keine Antwort. Dann nur die Aussage das ich Bilder davon schicken soll was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Wieder durfte ich ein paar Tage auf Antwort warten. Nun liegt die Rute laut DHL schon über 2 Wochen dort und ich habe das Geld immernoch nicht zurückerhalten. Ein Anruf wurde sehr unfreundlich abgewimmelt, nun nochmal eine E-Mail geschickt und mal sehen was nun kommt.
> Ich kann euch den Laden nicht empfehlen. Auch wenn die Preise teilweise gut sind aber im Falle einer Reklamation steht man doof da und darf warten.


Die Lieferzeiten sind dort völlig normal steht auch unter fast jedem Artikel. Es wird da keine Lagerware verkauft. Die bestellen selber erst bei Ablauf des Deals zu dem von denen vorher verhandelten Preisen meine ich.

Habe bereits öfter da bestellt und wenn was schief lief gab es prompt ersatz und das teilweise ohne das falsche Produkt zurück zu schicken.

Das du jetzt so lange auf dein Geld wartest ist natürlich ne miese Sache. Ist aber auch nicht üblich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angorafrosch (20. September 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Erfahrungen - und das sind einige, da ich in den vergangenen 12 Monaten für rund 1600€ "geshopt" habe:

Angel-domaene.de : gute Auswahl, gute Preise, Lieferung meist innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen, top verpackt -> empfehlenswert!
Angelplatz.de : wie Angel-domaene, jedoch oft einen Tag schneller bei der Lieferung.
Sehr  kulant! Hatte ein Produkt mit längerer Lieferzeit (bei der Bestellung  nicht aufgepasst) jedoch keine Zeit drauf zu warten. Kurze, freundliche  Email geschickt mit alternativem Produkt und vorgeschlagen Sie mögen, um  den Preis auszugleichen, eine Überraschung einpacken.
Paket kam am  kommenden Tag und die Überraschung waren 1000m Sufix-Schnur im Gegenwert  von 20 € obwohl der Preisunterschied bei meiner Bestellung nur ca. 6 €  waren. Das nenn ich TOP-Service!!!
Gerlinger.de : Riesen  Auswahl, gute Preise aber leider ein recht schlecht gestalteter Webshop.  Keine Sortiermöglichkeiten außer nach Name. Filter setzen sich beim  Seitenwechsel zurück. Das geht besser.
1. Bestellung hat eine Woche  gedauert. Laut Tracking ging das Paket 3 x zwischen Versand- und  Empfänger-Zentrum hin und her bis es endlich bei mir war. Die 2.  Bestellung klappte deutlich besser und schneller.
Die nächsten BEstellungen gehen an www.koederwahnsinn.de und www.angler-markt.de -> bin schon gespannt wie es da läuft.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fischdeal.de

Diesmal innerhalb von zehn Arbeitstagen geliefert, freundlich und kulant (aufgrund menschlichen Versagens meiner Liebsten zweimal einzeln bestellt, binnen 24 Stunden kam das Porto zurück) - langsam läuft es doch


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei bigangeln.de bestellt.
Eigenwilliger Slogan ("fang dein [sic!] Fisch selbst"), durch Kurzurlaub des Chefs einen Tag später als als maximale Lieferdauer geliefert-  aber dafür statt der wohl ausverkauften Billigleadbag eine von Quantum zum gleichen Preis beigelegt, alles top verpackt - und Rechnungskauf ist möglich. Werde wohl wieder da einkaufen


----------



## geomas (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zwei Onlineshops, mit denen ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht habe:

friedfischen.de
und auf der Insel: www.matchmansupplies.co.uk

Extrem netter und hilfsbereiter Kontakt mit beiden Inhabern, sehr schnelle Lieferung, von Problemen keine Spur.
Die Briten (generell) liefern häufig superschnell, da kann sich mancher deutsche Händler ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schnell bevor der Brexit kommt raus schaffen ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Flop in ebay, Kaufabbruch direkt nach Aktion bei niedrigem Endpreis einer gebrauchten Oldtimerrolle. Danach in der Kommunikation komplett totstellen.
ebay Verkäufer *sobraine966* alias Michael Flosdorf

Absolut nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das ist aber auch kein Aushängeschild für einen "Karpfen-Profi"!


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zum ersten mal bei Mica Products bestellt , absolut Top + ein kleines Geschenk. |supergri

Askari, wie gewohnt auch Prima. 
Diesmal in Rekordzeit #6

CE Angelshop, super Preis für meine 
Chub Uplifter XL Abhakmatte


----------



## KrFritz (7. Oktober 2017)

*Positive Onlineerfahrung, Fishersplace*

Hallo,

ich hatte ein schönes Onlineshopping-Erlebnis und da ich mich die letzten Tage mehr aufgeregt habe, als alles andere (Shimano-Rollen-Service|krach, möchte ich kurz etwas positives berichten, sozusagen als Ablenkung!

Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich die Adresse von Fishersplace gefunden (https://www.fishersplace.de/ ) und da ich im Shoppingwahn war, wurde die mir bis dato unbekannte Seite betrachtet.
Gedanken beim Betrachten: "Nichts besonderes, kein großer Shop, scheint Pakte zu schnüren, hmm Friedfisch Futter/Feeder Ausstattung, ne zurzeit stehen Raubfische an Nummer 1"

Seite abgestempelt und fast vergessen. Beim Betrachten diverser Youtube Videos wieder mal auf die Abo-Boxen gestoßen und dabei an fishersplace gedacht, angeschrieben und nachgefragt "Hey, kannst Du auch Raubfischboxen?"

Einige Mails später stand fest, ich bestelle 2 "Boxen" eine Profi, eine Basic und die sind gestern angekommen 

Der sehr freundliche Mailkontakt mit Marcel hat nicht nur Spaß gemacht, er hat dazu geführt dass die beiden Boxen sehnsüchtig erwartet wurden. Ich glaube unser Verhalten war etwas wie das von Kindern kurz vor Weihnachten...(Paketstalking inkl.)

Geöffnet und Packung für Packung entnommen, bewundert und wahnsinnig gefreut. Neben Westin, Rapala, Lieblingsködern, Ugly Duckling, gab es feine japanische Hardbaits, Verbrauchsmaterial und günstige Massenware.

Nichts aus den Boxen war überflüssig, oder Schrott. Liebevoll auf unsere Zielfische abgestimmt und reichlich gefüllt, waren die Boxen mein Onlinehighlight der letzten paar Wochen.

Meiner Meinung nach ein netter Kontakt, der abgespeichert wird und garantiert noch öfters von uns hört (ich habe ein Bild versprochen von einem Hecht gefangen mit dem Westin 160 mm Platypus)
Wer also den Mut hat sich eine Box packen zu lassen, findet dort eine tolle Möglichkeit. Die Onlinepräsenz spiegelt leider nicht die Möglichkeiten von Marcel wieder..


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Positive Onlineerfahrung, Fishersplace*

Schöner Werbetext.


----------



## KrFritz (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei allen folgenden Shops in den letzten paar Wochen, teilweise hochpreisig eingekauft und positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Allen gemeinsam war, dass von Bestellung bis zum Versand alles transparent abgewickelt wurde, die bestellte Ware vollständig geliefert wurde und keine Probleme auftraten:

- Raubfischspezi.de
- Gerlinger.de
- Nordfishing77.at
- Fishersplace.de

Ladengeschäfte:
- Askari Hamburg, freundlicher Service
- Moritz-Kaltenkirchen Nord (Riesige Auswahl, nettes Herbstfest und gute Beratung)

Einzige negative Erfahrung:
- Askari-online (hier läuft alles schief, was irgendwie schief laufen kann!)


----------



## KrFritz (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Positive Onlineerfahrung, Fishersplace*

da ich genauso über negative Erfahrungen berichte, hat sich so ein hervorstechendes positives Erlebnis auch mal einen Bericht verdient. Und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es hier um jemanden geht, der mit Herz bei der Sache ist- leider selten geworden heute!


----------



## Aalbubi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Positive Onlineerfahrung, Fishersplace*

Gibt schon ein Thema mit Erfahrungsberichten, das hier sieht einfach nur nach Werbung aus.


----------



## KrFritz (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein wenig bei Mika bestellt...
> 
> ..Sonntag abend bestellt, Montag verschickt und heute da.
> Mir fällt auch nach mehreren Jahren und x Onlinehändlern ....



um welchen Shop geht es dort?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



KrFritz schrieb:


> um welchen Shop geht es dort?



Möchte da keinen direkt betiteln. Viele machen ihren Job ja durch die Bank weg gut und ich konnte mich auch nicht wirklich beklagen.

Bei Mika isses halt so, egal ob ich Sonntag Nacht oder auch mal an einem Feiertag ne Bestellung durchjage, die Ware liegt 2 Tage später bei mir.
Das meinte ich mit konstant guter Service. Kriegt halt nicht jeder hin, hängt natürlich auch von anderen Faktoren ab.

Askari bestelle ich zb seit gut 2 Jahren nüscht mehr. Nicht das ich mit denen was Lieferung anging unzufrieden war, nö daran liegt es nicht.
Bei Askari hatte ich aber grundsätzlich das Gefühl, 2.Wahl-Ware zu bekommen. Merkt man vor allem dann wenn man das gleiche Produkt mal beim Bekannten oder im Laden begrabbelt hat.
Und das war durch die Bank weg, egal ob bei Ruten, Rollen oder auch nur Kleinkram.
Muss ich mir nicht mehr geben, vernünftige Ware gibt es auch woanders zum gleichen Preis und z.T. auch weit darunter.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fishingtackle24.de

Laut Internet Artikel vorrätig.
Bestellt, Paypal bezahlt
1 Tag später Bestellbestätigung - Lieferzeit 3-5 Tage...... (hmmmm)
ein weiterer Tag Auftragsbestätigung Liefrzeit 5 Tage.... (grrrr)

Zahlungseingangsbestätigung - keine

Versandbestätigung keine... (jedoch im Text... die Ware wird in der Zeit zwischen 09:00 Uhr und 17:00 Uhr ausgeliefert, ohne WANN, also Standardtext.)


Könnte also besser sein, hoffe morgen auf Nachricht.

Edit nach 6 Tagen nun eine Nachricht da der Artikel versendet wird.

Klasse also noch 2-3 Tage....  

Das geht besser Jungs.


----------



## Margaux (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

A+M Angelsport onlineshop

 Ich habe dort im Laufe der Jahre eine nicht geringe Anzahl hochpreisiger Shimano- und Daiwa-Rollen gekauft. Vor drei Wochen hatte ich zum ersten Mal, daß mir eine Rolle - Wert 400 € - nicht gefällt. Ich sollte sie zurückschicken, was ich sofort gemacht habe. Mir wurde eine schnelle Erstattung der 400€ zugesagt. 

 Mittlerweile warte ich seit fast *drei* *Wochen* auf die Rücküberweisung und werde immer wieder hingehalten. Zuerst sollte es noch letzte Woche sofort erfolgen, dann innerhalb von 5-7 Werktagen. NICHTS ist passiert. Es ist eine Unverschämtheit.

 Ich werde dort nie wieder etwas kaufen. Zudem muß ich wohl "weitere Schritte" einleiten, wenn ich mein Geld von denen diese Woche nicht bekomme.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Die kennen wohl ihre eigenen AGB nicht.;+
"Folgen des Widerrufs

*Wenn Sie diesen Vertrag widerrufen, haben wir Ihnen alle Zahlungen, die wir von Ihnen erhalten haben, einschließlich der Lieferkosten *(mit Ausnahme der zusätzlichen Kosten, die sich daraus ergeben, dass Sie eine andere Art der Lieferung als die von uns angebotene, günstigste Standardlieferung gewählt haben),* unverzüglich und spätestens binnen vierzehn Tagen ab dem Tag zurückzuzahlen,* an dem die Mitteilung über Ihren Widerruf dieses Vertrags bei uns eingegangen ist. Für diese Rückzahlung verwenden wir dasselbe Zahlungsmittel, das Sie bei der ursprünglichen Transaktion eingesetzt haben, es sei denn, mit Ihnen wurde ausdrücklich etwas anderes vereinbart; in keinem Fall werden Ihnen wegen dieser Rückzahlung Entgelte berechnet.
"

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/widerruf


----------



## Margaux (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, danke für den Hinweis. Der Widerruf ist am heutigen Tag genau drei Wochen her. 

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich von denen Mails bekommen, in denen Fristen zur Rückzahlung zugesagt wurden, die nicht eingehalten wurden. Dieses Geschäftsgebaren ist nicht hinnehmbar und völlig unverständlich. Ich hatte die Rolle Mittwochs oder Donnerstags bekommen, mir am Wochenende genauer angeschaut und sofort am Montag widerrufen. Ich wüßte also nicht, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, das diese "lange Bearbeitungsdauer" in irgendeiner Art rechtfertigen könnte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Margaux schrieb:


> Dieses Geschäftsgebaren ist nicht hinnehmbar und völlig unverständlich.




Absolut!#6
Dabei war AM sonst immer zuverlässig.


Naja früher war alles besser.......|supergri


----------



## Margaux (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

AM war zuverlässig, wenn der Kunde dort Geld ausgegeben hatte. Der umgekehrte Weg funktioniert offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vor etwa 2 Jahren(oder mehr) habe ich da auch mal etwas zurück gegeben aber das lief problemlos.

Damals war noch der Wallisch da zugange. Der war auf Zack und immer schnell wenn es irgendwas zu regeln gab.
Ist der noch da?


----------



## Margaux (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja, der hat mich schon mehrmals vertröstet. Auch wenn der nicht in der Buchhaltung arbeitet, muß er verantworten, daß seine Kunden ihr Geld zeitnah wiederbekommen. 

Ich habe da für hochwertige Rollen echt schon viel Geld gelassen. Jetzt läuft es einmal umgekehrt und ich werde dermaßen mies behandelt... Wenn mein Geld jetzt nicht schnellstens kommt und eine ganz dicke Entschuldigung dazu, kaufe ich die hochwertigen Sachen halt irgendwo anders. Shops gibt es genügend, zudem habe ich beste Erfahrungen mit Bestellungen direkt in Japan gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das würde ich wohl auch so machen.#6


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bewundere ein wenig deinen Mut... bei so teuren Rollen würde ich lieber in den Angelladen fahren, da kann ich dann wenigstens moppern wenn was nicht funktioniert bei der Rückabwicklung. Wobei wir hier mit dem allseits bekannten Angelcenter Kassel einen wirklich gut sortierten Laden haben


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bewundere ein wenig deinen Mut... bei so teuren Rollen würde ich lieber in den Angelladen fahren, da kann ich dann wenigstens moppern wenn was nicht funktioniert bei der Rückabwicklung.



Bei Ladenkauf hast du kein Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Bei Ladenkauf hast du kein Rückgaberecht.



Da ist was dran, aber hatte bisher nie Probleme damit )


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich ebenfalls nicht. Wobei mein Stammladen auch sehr darauf achtet, seinen Kunden keinen Montagsmodell-Werksschrotttrash zu verkaufen. Schon gar keinen hochpreisigen.


----------



## Margaux (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: die Rolle, die ich bekommen hatte, war meinen Kenntnissen nach technisch und optisch in Ordnung. Mir hat sie schlicht nicht zugesagt, ich hatte mehr erwartet. Deshalb ging sie zurück.
Und es war kein Modell, das man an jeder Ecke bekommt, deshalb die Bestellung bei A+M. 

Es geht hier schlicht darum, daß mir A+M seit drei Wochen mehr als 400€ schuldig ist und mich bezüglich der Rückzahlung nach allen Regeln der Kunst ... hinhält. 

DAS ist ein Unding und gehört für mich in so ein Forum.


----------



## Angler2097 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dieses Jahr hatte ich auch mal Theater mit AM Angelsport. Dabei hat's vorher immer gut funktioniert und ich habe schon gut Geld da gelassen. War ärgerlich...


----------



## Margaux (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Angler2097
Ging' s denn gut für Dich aus und wie konntest Du das Problem lösen?

Ich werde hier berichten, wie es bei mir weitergeht. Mit jedem Tag, mit dem es länger dauert, macht sich dieser Laden unglaubwürdiger.


----------



## Aalbubi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann leider erst nächste Woche gucken, ob das Geld von AM bei mir angekommen ist. Mir wurde ein komplett schiefes Dreibein zugesendet.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger top.
Angeldomäne top.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Volker

Ich hoffe die verhalten sich jetzt endlich korrekt!#h


----------



## Margaux (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Gerrit #h

Danke, ich werde berichten.


----------



## Angler2097 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Angler2097
> Ging' s denn gut für Dich aus und wie konntest Du das Problem lösen?
> 
> Ich werde hier berichten, wie es bei mir weitergeht. Mit jedem Tag, mit dem es länger dauert, macht sich dieser Laden unglaubwürdiger.



Sie hatten mehrere Kleinteile falsch geliefert und es passten von der Grösse ein paar Sachen nicht.
Das Retourpaket ging auf meine Kosten, also zwei mal Versandkosten und man musste den Retourschein selber ausdrucken. 
Der Fehlbetrag wurde nicht überwiesen, sondern ich musste mir irgendwelche Kleinteile aussuchen, um den Betrag auszugleichen, da "sich bei solchen kleinen Beträgen eine Überweisung nicht lohnen würde". 
Dann noch die ganze Telefoniererei. Das hat genervt.
Dann keinen Bescheid bekommen, dass die Rücksendung unterwegs ist #c
Ist natürlich, was Anderes, wenn man auf mehrere Hundert Euro wartet, aber der Service war echt schlecht gewesen #d


----------



## Margaux (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Angeldomäne top.



 Dort hatte ich auch mal eine Rücksendung. Der Retourenschein kam sofort - bei AM gar keiner, man muß das selber auf eigene Kosten machen - und die Zahlung war nach *zwei Tagen* zurück. DAS ist professionell und Kunden-orientiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Margaux schrieb:


> Es geht hier schlicht darum, daß mir A+M seit drei Wochen mehr als 400€ schuldig ist und mich bezüglich der Rückzahlung nach allen Regeln der Kunst ... hinhält.
> 
> DAS ist ein Unding und gehört für mich in so ein Forum.


Erinnert mich an den Fall beim Sammelkauf vieler Kleinteile über ebay bei AM-Angelsport. Da kam eine horrende Aufstellung heraus und gigantische summierte Versandkosten. |bigeyes
(ich suche bei Gelegenheit mal den Vorgang raus)

Das ganze ließ sicher erstmal per Mailing und dann per Anruf klären, allerdings hieß es von dort auch, dass die EDV spinnt und die Daten immer wieder durcheinander gehen ... :g

Letztlich fehlte nachher noch ein Wobbler für ca. 3,95 , aber meine Lust auf weiter Reklamation war geringst.
Ich habe seitdem bei AM mit der Regel: kaufe überschaubar wenige Artikel, 1 oder 2 Ruten maximal, das klappte dann.
Mein Resumee: Die kommen schnell durcheinander!

Rücksendung und Rückzahlung sind weitaus schlechter und nerviger als z.B. vergleichweise bei Gerlinger!

Gerlinger dafür gleich mal ein #6 #6


----------



## Margaux (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, nach drei Wochen und zwei Tagen ist das Thema endlich erledigt...


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heute ein Futterpaket von Common Baits bekommen, bisher war ich da immer zufrieden. Standartmäßig die Säcke durchgewogen, bisher hat das immer bei jedem Händler aufs Gramm genau gepasst.
Diesmal haben bei den Boilies 100g und bei Pellets 300g gefehlt.
Ist nicht die Welt, rechnerisch nur 1€ oder so, aber ich habe das bezahlt und will auch, dass ich die bezahlte Menge bekomme oder aber die exakte Menge auf dem Lieferschein angegeben wird und im Preis verrechnet.
Kurz über FB hingeschrieben, kam recht zügig die Antwort sinngemäß:
"Benutz eine geeichte Waage, wir haben die exakte Menge abgepackt."
Als ich dann draufhin meinte, dass wenn meine Waage nicht korrekt anzeigen würde, man mir dann in Vergangenheit wohl falsche Mengen geschickt hatte, schließlich war früher das Gewicht richtig.
Auch bei Cockbaits am Vortag hat alles gepasst.
Darauf kam ein recht langer Vortrag über geeichte Waagen, und was die Eichung kostet, blabla.

War mir dann zu blöd noch weiter drauf einzugehn.
Hab die Säcke nochmal mit zwei anderen Waagen gewogen und das selbe Ergebnis bekommen.

Ganz ehrlich, was ist denn das für ein Umgang mit einem Kunden? (Der noch dazu nicht wenig Geld in dem Laden gelassen hat in den letzten Jahren)
Kunde erhält zu wenig Ware -> Reklamiert -> Ich sage dem Kunden, dass er im Unrecht ist und wir keinen Fehler gemacht haben und halte ihm einen Vortrag.

Ich überleg mir in Zukunft zweimal, ob ich da nochmal bestell .
Wenn die bei jedem Kunden nur 50g Futter rauslassen rechnet sich das über die Menge ganz schnell hoch.
Und normal ist der Kunde König.
Bei Common Baits scheinbar nicht.


----------



## fischbär (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mein Mais von denen hatte neulich lauter schwarze Kügelchen drin. Ich hoffe das sind keine Reste von Schadinsekten... Sah jedenfalls nicht toll aus...


----------



## Trollwut (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



fischbär schrieb:


> Mein Mais von denen hatte neulich lauter schwarze Kügelchen drin. Ich hoffe das sind keine Reste von Schadinsekten... Sah jedenfalls nicht toll aus...



Da zahlst du 35€ für den Zentner.
Sogar die teure Baywa ist da um die Hälfte günstiger.
Schau mal ob dus evtl bei ner Privatperson (Jäger o.ä. ) bei dir in der Nähe kriegst. So läufts bei mir, ich zahl für den Zentnrr 12€


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Trollwut

Ich hoffe das der Händler den Du genannt hast das nicht regelmässig bzw. mit Methode macht. 
Ich kann mir aber auch nicht verkneifen Dir zu sagen das der Aufriss, den Du da wegen 1 nem Euro Gegenwert veranstaltest, mir definitiv zu denken gibt.....|#d


----------



## ayron (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> Ich hoffe das der Händler den Du genannt hast das nicht regelmässig bzw. mit Methode macht.
> Ich kann mir aber auch nicht verkneifen Dir zu sagen das der Aufriss, den Du da wegen 1 nem Euro Gegenwert veranstaltest, mir definitiv zu denken gibt.....|#d



Dreh das Spiel mal um.....

Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn er 2 oder 5€ zu wenig überwiesen hätte?
Wenn man ein Geschäft führt, dann sollte man es schon richtig führen.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich seh da keinen Uffriss.
Er hat für Summe X gezahlt und wird anscheinend beschissen, da ist die Menge egal. Man hätte ja auch cool reagieren können (kA porto und Verpackung rückerstatten, probierpackung Pellets XY zuschicken oder oder oder) - ich würde mich da auch ärgern. Schliesslich habe ich nicht 18,73 Eur sondern die geforderten 19,00 EUR bezahlt


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Tackle-Dealz - Top
Shore-Fishig- Top
Fishdealz- Top
A&W Angelsport- Top

Zu A&M: Solang es keine Probleme gibt (keine Rückgabe, Artikel auf Lager usw.) ist der Laden schnell, günstig und zuverlässig. Aber wehe, es läuft etwas nicht nach Plan...dann kann man da einige Mails schreiben oder telefonieren, eh es vernünftig gelöst wird. Zu 80% läuft das ohne Ärger, 10% so lala...10% sind dann was zum in die Tischkante beißen. 

Zu den Futtermengen: Natürlich ist es auf den ersten Blick affig, sich über ein paar Gramm Differenz aufzuregen. Aber, wenn die mit Methode "abrunden" (was ich nicht unterstelle!!), dann lohnt sich das schon. 

Mal anders...wenn ihr 20 Liter tankt, ihr bekommt aber nur 19,50 Liter...dann ist das auch eine minimale Differenz von nichtmal 1€...nehmt ihr das dann hin  .


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



vermesser schrieb:


> Zu den Futtermengen
> Aber, wenn die mit Methode "abrunden" (was ich nicht unterstelle!!), dann lohnt sich das schon.
> 
> .



Sehe ich auch so,deshalb bin ich da auch auch mit Trollwut eins.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Im Fall von Trollwut waren es sogar 300gr Differenz bei einem Artikel... das ist heftig.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal anders...wenn ihr 20 Liter tankt, ihr bekommt aber nur 19,50 Liter...dann ist das auch eine minimale Differenz von nichtmal 1€...nehmt ihr das dann hin  .[/QUOTE]



Das ist kein passender Vergleich, die Spritabgabe ist extrem streng geeicht und das ist gut so.|supergri

Seine Waage mit der er das Futter gewogen hat, ja eben nicht.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nordfishing77.at

 Meine erste Bestellung dort, da die gewünschte Rute nicht mehr anders zu bekommen war.
 Kontakt: Note 1+
 Bezahlung: Note 1
 Lieferung: Note 1-

 Reklamationsverhalten: Note 1+++

 Beim zweiten Einsatz hatte ein Rapfen im Drill die Spitze der Rute zweimal brechen lassen...per Mail mit Fotos reklamiert, nach gut einer Stunde die Antwort, dass Shimano die Reklamation anerkennt und ich eine neues Spitzenteil erhalte. Zwei Arbeitstage später war das auch kostenfrei geliefert. Super!


----------



## exxer (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*Forellen-Fischen.de Flop* 
Die Lieferzeit betrug statt 3 Tagen über 3 Wochen! Ein Teil wurde geliefert mit einem Ersatzartikel ohne dafür nachzufragen. Der Rest wurde nachgeliefert, jedoch mit Wirbeln in einer falschen Größe, die nur die Hälfte der eigentlichen Tragkraft hatten.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Raubfischspezi.de wie immer top, gute Preise, schnelle Lieferung, ordentlich verpackt und gratis n Kulli und Snaps :vik:

 Tommi macht da n super Job :m


----------



## kuttenkarl (1. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Achtung Warnung?

huntersgooddeal ist ein Betrügerladen. Im August Stiefel bestellt. Lieferzeit 2-3 Werktage. Nach 2 Wochen per E-Mail nachgefragt, keine Reaktion. Erst als ich mit Klage gedroht habe kam die Antwort LeChameau könnte n icht liefern. Nächste Woche sollte geliefert werden. Nach 6 Wochen wieder mit Klage gedroht. Antwort: Wir nehmen ihre Stornierung an, Geld gibt es keines zurück, ich hätte nichts gezahlt. Überwiesen wurde der Rechnungsbetrag am 21. 8. Meine Rechtsschutzversicherung sagte es ist zweifelhaft ob ich mein Geld auf dem Klageweg wieder bekomme, wir zahlen Ihnen die 112 Euro auf Kulanz. Also ich kann jeden nur warnen da etwas zu bestellen. Im Netz habe ich, von meheren solcher Fälle mit der Firma erfahren. FINGER WEG.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Stumbe (2. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe jetzt in kurzer Zeit 3mal bei Camo-Tackle bestellt. Einmal war die Lieferung am nächsten Tag da, einmal nach 3 Tagen (lag aber an der Post) und diesmal für Feiertage und Wochenende auch sehr schnell. Es lag jedesmal ein Testgummifisch und ein Aufkleber dabei. Daumen hoch! Klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Windelwilli (2. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Stumbe schrieb:


> Habe jetzt in kurzer Zeit 3mal bei Camo-Tackle bestellt. Einmal war die Lieferung am nächsten Tag da, einmal nach 3 Tagen (lag aber an der Post) und diesmal für Feiertage und Wochenende auch sehr schnell. Es lag jedesmal ein Testgummifisch und ein Aufkleber dabei. Daumen hoch! Klare Empfehlung!


Kann ich so bestätigen. Zwei mal bestellt, am übernächsten Tag war die Ware da und der Test-Gummifisch und der Aufkleber war auch bei mir dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ossi67 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Leute 


Hab da Mal eine Frage, kennt jemand den Onlineshop ; Angel Haack

Würde da gerne Mal was bestellen.

          Danke in voraus


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



ossi67 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> 
> Hab da Mal eine Frage, kennt jemand den Onlineshop ; Angel Haack
> ...



Jo.
selbst noch nicht dort bestellt, Inhaber is n Kumepl vom grubenreiner hier aus dem AB.
Der Laden is noch relativ jung, hauptsächlich auf die englischen Produkte im Friedfisch/Karpfenbereich spezialisiert.

Die Eigenmarke is quasi nur das selbe wie die Markenware, die sonst jeder andere Hersteller auch hat nur eben günstiger weil man das ganze Marketing, etc. nicht mitzahlen muss.

Das Futter aus der Eigenmarke hab ich schon gefischt, läuft gut!


----------



## ossi67 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke Trollwut  für die klasse Auskunft


----------



## shafty262 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Digitaka. Am 18.10. bestellt. Liegt seit gestern beim Zoll zur Abholung. Also wirklich viel schneller als ich gedacht hab. 

Allerdings ist die Kommunikation wirklich einfach nicht vorhanden. Auf 2 Mails wurde einfach nicht geantwortet und auf Facebook Messages sowieso scheinbar nicht. Es gab auch keine Bestätigungsmail mit Tracking oder ähnliches. 

Die Preise und Auswahl bringen einen allerdings dazu da mal drüber hinweg zu sehen. 

Also ich kann den Laden im großen und ganzen empfehlen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*goodfish24 Angelfachmarkt:*

Goodfish24 empfahl mir nach dem Widerruf einer Bestellung, mir das Widerrufsrecht richtig durchzulesen.
Das Widerrufsrecht wäre nur für Rücksendungen nach Erhalt der Ware gedacht.
Ich müsste den Kauf also erst abschließen, mir die Ware zusenden lassen und könnte danach erst vom Widerruf Gebrauch machen und die nicht benötigte Ware zurückschicken.

Bei meiner E-Konversation wurde bei goodfish24 nie mit einem Namen unterschrieben.


----------



## tegro (5. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi  Leute 
Kennt jemand diesen Laden und hat da boilis bestellt 
http://rsr-baits.de/
Wie ist die Qualität 
Danke für die Info 
MfG
Alex


----------



## ulfisch (5. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe letzten Freitag bei, Shimreels(Singapur) auf e-bay eine Rute bestellt, Donnerstag war sie da mit Fedex.
Also keine 6 Tage dazu war sie super verpackt.
Shimreels hatte sie an einen längeren Alustab gebunden, so das die Spitze nicht anstehen kann und falls das Rohr aufgeht, die Rute nicht den Boden berührt.

Das alles war versandkostenfrei:l


----------



## shafty262 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nippon wie immer Bombe. Diesmal sogar nen netten UPS Fahrer erwischt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelzentrum Herrieden ne Mail geschickt weil ich ne rolle woanders günstiger gesehn hatte, aber gern dort bestellen würde weil die meine Lieblingsmethodfeederhaken ebenfalls im Programm haben.


"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

folgende Rollen habe ich bei einem Mitbewerber von Ihnen günstiger gesehen:
SHIMANO Ultegra 5500 XTD.
Einen Screenshot finden Sie im Anhang.

Sofern Sie mir den selben Preis von 119,99€ pro Rolle anbieten können würde ich gerne folgende Bestellung bei Ihnen aufgeben:
*2x SHIMANO Ultegra 5500 XTD
2x Sufix Synergy Carp Grün 400m in 0,33mm
2x Drennan Specimen Plus Gr.10
1x Anaconda Antigua Leader 0,50 mm 100m*

Die Versandadresse ist:
xxx

Sollte das Geschäft so zustande kommen übermitteln Sie mir bitte eine PayPal-Adresse und den zu überweisenden Gesamtbetrag.
Sollten Sie mir die Rollen nicht zum Preis Ihres Konkurrenten anbieten können möchte ich Sie dennoch um eine kurze Rückmeldung bitten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Jean Fertig"

Antwort war kurz und knapp gehalten, klang schon fast unfreundlich auf die Art: "Jo, wir machen dir den gleichen Preis, ein Artikel deiner restlichen Bestellung ist nicht da".

Meine Antwort mit nem anderen Artikel wurde nur durch eine Mail von Paypal mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung beantwortet - mit einem Preis, der nicht passen kann.
Ich geh davon aus, dass die nur eine Rolle berechnet haben.
Also wieder geantwortet und gesagt, dass ich "wie in der Eingangsmail festgehalten zwei Exemplare der rolle benötige".

Offensichtlich wollen die nichts verkaufen, mehr als fett markieren kann ich auch nicht.
aber is doch eigentlich deren Job Bestellungen und Zahlungen genau zu prüfen.
Hat mich jetzt jedenfalls schonmal 2 Tage unnötige Wartezeit gekostet. #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Offensichtlich wollen die nichts verkaufen, mehr als fett markieren kann ich auch nicht.
> aber is doch eigentlich deren Job Bestellungen und Zahlungen genau zu prüfen.


Ist schon ein bischen merkwürdig, wenn man sich das betriebswirtschaftlich darstellt. 
Zeigt aber an sich nur auf, dass der Gilb samt Demotivation von Menschen am Wirtschaftsgetriebe längst nagt und nagt ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

http://www.fishingcastle.com/

Kennt jemand diesen Shop oder hat sogar Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## Trollwut (25. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab die Tage bei Angelhaack (https://www.angelhaack.de/) nen größeren Posten bestellt.
Der gute Mann is preismäßig ziemlich runtergegangen, obwohl er sowieso schon günstig is.
Hab mir auch n weng Futter und Kleinteile der Hausmarke mitbestellt. Das Zeug ist optisch quasi absolut nicht von den teuren Markfenprodukten a la Fox oder Korda zu unterscheiden.
Kommt wahrscheinlich auch aus der selben Fabrik in China.

Schneller Versand, einfache Abwicklung und Produkte, die man sonst kaum auf dem deutschen Markt kriegt. Bin begeistert #h#h

Edit:
DVD und Zeitschrift war auch gratis dabei.


----------



## quincy73 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

HechtundBarsch.de einfach top! Freitag morgen bestellt, Samstag geliefert!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Habe bei Marco von www.tackle-dealer-shop.de Samstag Nacht einige Gummifische, Wirbel etc. bestellt. Heute kam das Paket bereits an. 

Schnell, sauber verpackt. So soll es sein. Prima #6


----------



## el.Lucio (28. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Samstag bei Angel Domäne bestellt, heute alles erhalten. Alles i.O und top verpackt.


----------



## geomas (28. November 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Durchweg positive erste Erfahrung hier https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ gemacht.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

raubfischspezi.com
Schnell, sauber Verpackt absolut gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
Den Kescher aus dem Angebot bestellt und gleich getestet.
Vollauf zufrieden!:vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angel Haack

Bisher 3x dort bestellt...top 

Kommunikation ebenfalls 1+

Hatte bei einem Artikel auf eine fehlerhafte Seitenfunktion hingewiesen-binnen 45 min Rückmeldung und Fehler behoben .


----------



## geomas (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Absolut positive Erfahrung (erst- und bislang einmalig) mit Angelgeräte Pelzer in Düren.


----------



## ossi67 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich dachte den laden,,Angelgeräte  Pelzer "gibt es nicht mehr. 
Oder teusche ich mich.
Hatte dort auch früher bestellt
Angelgeräte  Haack ist top


----------



## ossi67 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Pelzer online ist es irgendwie  verhext. Bekomme  die seite nicht auf aber nur über ebay erreichbar|kopfkrat


----------



## geomas (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

^ Stichwort Angelgeräte Pelzer: Tut mir leid, die traurige Nachricht vom Tod des Inhabers zu lesen.

Bestellt hatte ich kürzlich über den ebay-Ableger des Geschäfts. Da lief es absolut perfekt.


----------



## dieangeln (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

 Baitstore Kamen ultra schnell, lieferung am nächsten Tag!!
 KL Angelsport.
 Angelzentrale Herrieden.
 Nippon Tackle.

Gruß Dietmar.


----------



## Reg A. (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So, zum ersten Mal bin ich unzufrieden mit der Angeldomäne:

Hab dort vor ca. drei Monaten ne Rolle bestellt (Penn Battle II), wobei bei der Bestellung und Lieferung alles glatt lief. Nach dem zweiten Angeltag gab die Rolle allerdings Schleif- und Kratzgeräusche von sich, obwohl sie nur mäßig beansprucht wurde (lediglich mittelgroße GuFis, keine Druckköder). Also reklamiert und erstmal nach nem kostenlosen Rücksendeschein gefragt (die Rolle war nur Teil einer Bestellung im Gesamtwert von mehreren Hundert Euro). Gibbet nicht, war die Antwort. Ok, müssen sie ja nicht, aber fragen kostet ja nichts  Mit der Dame per Mail abgeklärt, was das Problem ist und dass ich an einer Ersatzlieferung nicht interessiert bin (mit Penn bin ich nun absolut durch) und stattdessen eine Gutschrift des fälligen Betrags auf mein Kundenkonto wünsche. Dann ab zur Post und Rolle eingeschickt, und laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung kam die Rolle drei Tage später bei der Domäne an.
Eine Woche später dann meine Anfrage, ob denn die Ware angekommen sei, da ich keine Rücksendebestätigung erhalten hatte (was ich mittlerweile als Standard ansehe). Daraufhin eine etwas unwillig Antwortmail, dass die Ware eingegangen sei mit der zusätzlichen Information, dass Rücksendebestätigungungen nicht getätigt würden. Ich könne anhand der Sendungsverfolgung ja sehen, dass die Ware angekommen ist. Aha. Als kundenfreundlich empfinde ich das nicht gerade, was ich auch mitteilte. Dann meine Nachfrage, was denn aus meiner Gutschrift geworden ist bzw. wird. Antwort war, man prüfe, ob ein Garantiefall vorläge und habe die Rolle daher zum Hersteller gesandt. 
Ich antwortete, dass ja schon anhand des Kaufdatums auf dem Kaufbeleg ersichtlich sei (weniger als sechs Monate), dass eben ein Garantiefall vorliegt. Antwort war, man mache das immer so, ich solle mich gedulden. (Der ganze Mailverkehr hat allerdings auch noch mal ein paar Tage in Anspruch genommen.) Gut, dann gedulde ich mich eben, hatte es ja nicht eilig. 
Drei Wochen später fragte ich dann doch nochmal nach, was denn nun aus meiner Gutschrift geworden ist. Ich erhielt keine Antwort mehr, allerdings war am nächsten Tag der fällige Betrag auf mein Kundenkonto gebucht worden. 

Fazit: Bei meinen bisherigen Bestellungen war ich mit der Domäne immer zufrieden. Da hatte ich allerdings auch keine Rücksendungen getätigt. Bei meiner aktuellen Rücksendung lief zwar alles wie gewünscht ab, doch war mir der Zeitraum doch ein wenig zu lang und v.a. das Geschäftsgebaren bei der Reklamation nicht gerade kundenfreundlich, weshalb es von mir für die Angeldomäne nur ein "ausreichend" gibt und ich dort in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr bestellen werde...


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, nunja, zunächst mal hat der Händler doch Recht auf Nachbesserung, also hätten sie Dir dein Geld gar nicht zahlen müssen, von daher vielleicht gar nicht sooo schlecht gelaufen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Reg A. (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nee, gelaufen ist das eigentlich zu meiner Zufriedenheit, zumindest im Ausgang. Das große Minus ist die reservierte bis unfreundliche Haltung der Mitarbeiterin in meiner Korrespondenz mit der Angeldomäne. Das wär von Anfang an eher eine "Nerv-nicht-Attitüde". Und das auch nur auf Nachfrage meinerseits. (Hätte ich vielleicht etwas besser hervorheben sollen)
Daher gibt's von mir eben ein "ausreichend", aber besseren Service als das erhalte ich bei sehr vielen anderen Versandhändlern allemal. Daher meine Konsequenz.


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ah, ok, das gleiche Gefühl habe ich übrigens immer wenn ich das herner Ladenlokal betrete, wenn ich da beim Reingehen zurück gegrüßt werde, dann ist das schon was besonderes.:q


----------



## harzsalm (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Ah, ok, das gleiche Gefühl habe ich übrigens immer wenn ich das herner Ladenlokal betrete, wenn ich da beim Reingehen zurück gegrüßt werde, dann ist das schon was besonderes.:q



Wenn solche Händler keinen Stil haben und nicht mal grüßen,dann sollte man so einen Laden sofort wieder verlassen!

Freundlichkeit und Höflichkeit geht ja bei uns Deutschland immer weiter nach unten!


----------



## ossi67 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei Pelzer online Shop bestellt. schöne Schnäppchen gemacht.hat alles super geklappt.Danke auch an die Kurierfahrer #6#6#6#6


----------



## Fischverrückt13 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht, denn viele Artikel, von denen es anscheinend nicht mehr viele gäbe oder Artikel, die spätestens in 3-10 Werktagen wieder lieferbar sind, kommen nie an und wenn man sich bei Askari erkundigt, wird man ,,bei der Stange gehalten''.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fischverrückt13 schrieb:


> Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht, denn viele Artikel, von denen es anscheinend nicht mehr viele gäbe oder Artikel, die spätestens in 3-10 Werktagen wieder lieferbar sind, kommen nie an und wenn man sich bei Askari erkundigt, wird man ,,bei der Stange gehalten''.




Bei Askari auch schon 2-mal was bestellt. Laut Onlineshop innerhalb von 8 Tagen, angekommen nach 4 Wochen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fischverrückt13 schrieb:


> Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht, denn viele Artikel, von denen es anscheinend nicht mehr viele gäbe oder Artikel, die spätestens in 3-10 Werktagen wieder lieferbar sind, kommen nie an und wenn man sich bei Askari erkundigt, wird man ,,bei der Stange gehalten''.


Hmm, bisher hatte ich mit Askari mit dem Versand keine Probleme. Habe mir aktuell 5 Rollen und KLeinkram bestellt. Bei den Rollen hieß es auch "Lieferzeit 3-10 Tage". Mal sehen wie es dann bei mir ist.


----------



## onky090 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.angelgeraete-bode.de 
Gestern Mittag bestellt , heute Lieferung erhalten. Rute war gut verpackt. Alles bestens gerne wieder.

Grüße und Petri


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,
und schon gehts los. Heute von Askari das erste "Paket" bekommen. Und was war drin? Eine! von 5! bestellten Rollen. Drei sind laut Shop sofort lieferbar. Frage mich daher, warum die nicht auch mitgekommen sind. Ebenso habe ich noch Schnur, Baitelastic und weiteren Kleinkram bestellt, alles lieferbar. Nix davon ist angekommen. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Es ist allgemeiner Weihnachts-Shopping-Wahn, was erwartet ihr da?
Kann einfach nicht funktionieren, wo ein Shop schon im Normalbetrieb stottert.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und schon gehts los. Heute von Askari das erste "Paket" bekommen. Und was war drin? Eine! von 5! bestellten Rollen. Drei sind laut Shop sofort lieferbar. Frage mich daher, warum die nicht auch mitgekommen sind. Ebenso habe ich noch Schnur, Baitelastic und weiteren Kleinkram bestellt, alles lieferbar. Nix davon ist angekommen. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt.



Rest kommt vieleicht noch, nur wann


----------



## fischbär (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

habe bei besten-kunstköder.de bestellt. Ohne PayPal hätte ich es nicht gemacht... Deutsches outlet von fishingmart aus Polen. Obwohl als verfügbar angezeigt, gab es zwei Sachen nicht mehr. Aber sie haben sich schnell gemeldet und sich gesagt, ich sollte fix sagen was sie machen sollen, da sie nächste Woche Urlaub machen. fand ich nett.
Zeug haben sie ja gutes für einen schmalen Taler vor allem fürs Feedern. Mal sehen ob das Paket ankommt...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Beginnen jetzt einzelne Shops auch deswegen dazu überzugehen, nicht mehr am deutschen Steuerbezahlmodell teilzunehmen, da ihnen nichts anderes mehr übrig bleibt, wie beispielsweise hier:

https://www.ebay.de/sch/corrigator2012/m.html?item=122856127832&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

https://www.ebay.de/sch/corrigator2012/m.html?item=122856127832&orig_cvip=true&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc


----------



## Pinocio (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und schon gehts los. Heute von Askari das erste "Paket" bekommen. Und was war drin? Eine! von 5! bestellten Rollen. Drei sind laut Shop sofort lieferbar. Frage mich daher, warum die nicht auch mitgekommen sind. Ebenso habe ich noch Schnur, Baitelastic und weiteren Kleinkram bestellt, alles lieferbar. Nix davon ist angekommen. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt.



Mal abgesehen, dass wir Weihnachtszeit haben, wo es selbst bei Läden wie Amazon zu Schwierigkeiten kommt. 
Habe einmal etwas bei Askari gekauft, da nur der Laden noch meinen Artikel hatte. Hatte vorher hier mal reingeschaut und es stand hier, dass es da mal zu Problemen kommt. Also habe ich dort angerufen und gefragt, ob sie das Teil noch haben und wie viele, es gab nur noch eines (statt nur noch wenige laut Shopanzeige) und ich habe gesagt sie sollen es reservieren Bestellung kommt sofort. Da hat alles super geklappt. 
Vielleicht für das nächste Mal einen Versuch wert. Ist zwar nicht das, was man bei einem so großen Laden erwartet, aber die Probleme sind bekannt. Da ist dann eben Initiative gefragt und wenn man etwas will ist es das wert.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am heilig Abend bei Bode eine Penn Spinfisher geschossen, heute in den gichtigen Klauen. Wenn gestern wer da gewesen wäre wäre sogar ein Tag früher drin gewesen. Find ich gut, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Welpi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Aufgrund wiederholt positiver Erfahrungen möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal den Tommie (raubfischspezi.de) explizit loben. Ein Sortiment mit wirklich gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und schnelle Lieferungen (sogar zwischen den Feiertagen). Ausserdem antwortet er immer schnell, kompetent und sehr freundlich auf Anfragen.....#6


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Servus
Einmal Askari und nie wieder. Rute und Rolle bestellt, Rolle war nach ein paar Tagen da soweit ok nur auf die Rute warte ich immer noch bestellt am 14.10.2017 Steht seit dem Lieferzeit 3bis 10tage. Auf nachfrsgen kommt immer dieselbe Antwort lieferung verzögert sich noch.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo Boardies,

hat schon einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem britischen Shop "Total Fishing Tackle" gemacht? 
Für Infos bedanke ich mich schon im Voraus.


----------



## bigpit12 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab kurz vor Weihnachten eine Rute bei angelgeraete-bode.de erworben. War schon am nächsten Tag da.. echt Super schneller Versand und top Ware. 
Kann man nur empfehlen.


----------



## jkc (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, vor einigen Wochen bei Askari bestellt und wider Erwarten ohne Verzögerung alles Vollständig geliefert bekommen.#6

Zuletzt dann bei https://www.bac-shop.de/ Kunde gewesen. Den Shop möchte ich etwas hervorheben.
Ich habe Ersatzteile für mehrere Rollen bestellt (Abu und Penn). Von der 1.Anfrage via Mail bis zum Erhalt keine 14 Tage obwohl die Teile laut Shop in Schweden bestellt wurden. Alles da, reibungslos im Ablauf, preislich günstiger als eine Auslandsbestellung.
Damit stehen die als Onlineshop für mich innerdeutsch ziemlich konkurrenzlos da. Wandert in meine Lesezeichen.#6 
Kennt jemand andere (deutsche) Onlineshops bei denen man problemlos Rollenersatzteile  nach Bedarf bestellen kann?

Grüße JK


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Kennt jemand andere (deutsche) Onlineshops bei denen man problemlos Rollenersatzteile  nach Bedarf bestellen kann?



Aus aktuellem Anlass hätte ich auch Interesse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Kennt jemand andere (deutsche) Onlineshops bei denen man problemlos Rollenersatzteile  nach Bedarf bestellen kann?


Das gehört auf die Titelseite!  #6


----------



## Darket (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe kürzlich eine Teleskoprute beim Gerlinger bestellt. Beim Trockenwedeln brach dann das Spitzenteil. Retourschein angefordert, zurück geschickt und zwei Tage später war die Ersatzrute da. So geht guter Kundenservice, top! #6


----------



## berndheidem (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo!
Ich habe jetzt auch schon mehrmals bei Gerlinger bestellt und kann diesen Shop mit ruhigen Gewissen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jo Gerlinger ist zuverlässig.

Ich habe gestern das erste Mal beim Anglerfuchs bestellt. Mal sehen wie das klappt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern das erste Mal beim Anglerfuchs bestellt. Mal sehen wie das klappt.



Meine 1.Bestellung(Rute) war nach 3 Tagen da.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Klingt gut.#h
Mal sehen......


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Kennt jemand andere (deutsche) Onlineshops bei denen man problemlos Rollenersatzteile  nach Bedarf bestellen kann?
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich wüßte keinen weiteren dt. Onlineshop, bei dem man div. Ersatzteile zu aktuelleren Rollen einfach so bestellen könnte.
Evtl bekommt man hier und da mal ne E-Spule, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Da mein Blutegel Dealer keine Egel mehr hatte, habe ich bei Wallerboot.com welche bestellt.
Nach einer Woche ohne Rückmeldung habe ich nachgefragt, was denn da los ist. Es gab Probleme bei einem Zulieferer und man versucht diese über einen Kollegen zu beziehen. Nach einer weiteren Woche und zweifacher Nachfrage, ob es nun welche gibt oder man das Geld zurück bekommt, gab es keine Rückmeldung. Erst als ich PayPal eingeschaltet hab, habe ich das Geld wortlos zurück bekommen. Sehr Schade so etwas.


----------



## Nizzyx (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi zusammen,

gibt es einen Händler bei dem man "günstig" an gute Crankbaits kommt? In den USA gibt es ja richtig viele günstige Crankbaits für ein paar €. Hier zahlt man ja teilweise ab 10€ aufwärts.


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, checke den Wobbler aus China-Thread; mit guten günstigen Wobblern ist der groß geworden...

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das BAC ist wirklich prima - habe da im Lauf der Jahre schon diverse Male bestellt (wenn auch bislang keine Rollen-Ersatzteile, aber u. a. schon ein paar ganze Rollen), war immer auch in puncto Kommunikation absolut top.

Mit Gerlinger hatte ich ebenfalls noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Ribak2010 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz ---- Beste#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger super.

Bode super.


----------



## berndheidem (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo!
Hier noch einer : Hecht und Barsch . Auch schnelle Lieferung.
MfG Bernd


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

HIer mal ein schlechtes Beispiel:

*Koi-Connection GbR Laabs & Rödde
über ebay.*

Hab mehrere Tüten Futter bestellt. 
Dieses:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-12-kg-Lorpio-P-Lorenc-Schleie-Karausche-750g-Fertigfutter-Lockfutter-Futter/253073187475?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

und dieses:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-13-kg-Lorpio-Method-Feeder-Red-Krill-700g-Lockfutter-Fertigfutter-Angeln/253073190423?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Alle Tüten sind von 2016 und drei sogar nächste Woche abgelaufen!!!|bigeyes

Hab da mal angefragt was das soll aber bisher stellt man sich tot.|gr:

*EDIT: Viele Tage später hat der Verkäufer sich gemeldet und nach ein paar Mails das Geld für die drei abgelaufenen Tüten zurück überwiesen !!!*


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Vorallem wirbt er mit "Immer Frisch vom Hersteller" ^^


----------



## Bullymark (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Also da ich ein Anfänger in diesem Bereich bin, habe ich meine erst Angelausrüstung bei Bode in Koblenz gekauft. Ich kann auch nichts negatives dazu sagen. Auch bei den online Bestellungen im Shop ist alles schnell und gut verlaufen.


----------



## Nuesse (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Alle Tüten sind von 2016 und einige nächste Woche abgelaufen!!!|bigeyes
> 
> Hab da mal angefragt was das soll aber bisher stellt man sich tot.|gr:



Vielleicht ist bei denen auch das MHD abgelaufen |bigeyes


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern beim Tommi Raubfischspezie.de gewesen und muss sagen, absolut Top #6. Sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse und sehr faire Preise.
Komme gerne wieder.


----------



## hanzz (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Gestern beim Tommi Raubfischspezie.de gewesen und muss sagen, absolut Top #6. Sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse und sehr faire Preise.
> Komme gerne wieder.


Jep. Immer angenehm bei Tommi.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nochmal zu:
*Koi-Connection GbR Laabs & Rödde
RS-Angelcenter
Traubenweg 18
15236 Frankfurt (Oder)*

Das sind die die altes Futter verschicken und werben mit "frisch vom Hersteller"(siehe oben).

Auf emails wird nicht reagiert. Kommunikation gleich null.
Ich würde jedem abraten da etwas zu kaufen !!!

#h


*EDIT: Viele Tage später hat der Verkäufer sich  gemeldet und nach ein paar Mails das Geld für die drei abgelaufenen  Tüten zurück überwiesen !!!*


----------



## Ganerc (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gefunden auf eBay

Negativen und Neutrale bewertungen beachten:

https://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=detkow&myworld=true&items=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365

mfg


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Ganerc schrieb:


> Gefunden auf eBay
> 
> Negativen und Neutrale bewertungen beachten:
> 
> mfg



Die Antworten des Shopbetreibers auf neutrale und negative Bewertungen sind schon heftig. Allein aus diesem Grund würde ich dort nicht einkaufen wenn es Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Sebarschtian (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zum ersten Mal bei Tackle-Deals bestellt. Dienstag Abend bestellt und Donnerstag mit DHL geliefert. Dazu keine Versandkosten bei Einkauf ab 30€ #6


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die Antworten des Shopbetreibers auf neutrale und negative Bewertungen sind schon heftig. Allein aus diesem Grund würde ich dort nicht einkaufen wenn es Alternativen gibt.



Hoi,

Ich kaufe da immer meine Delalande Sandras und kann nicht meckern. Ich habe da schon so um die fünf mal gekauft und es war immer alles Top in Ordnung!
Gut seine Kommentare sind wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## DeralteSack (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Kann mich über den Verkäufer nicht beschweren. Hatte mal etwas da bestellt, was dann leider so nicht mehr lieferbar war. Er hat sofort mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen und wir haben telefoniert. War ein sehr nettes, ausführliches und betratendes Gespräch. Die Ware kam auch unverzüglich und es war alles TOP!


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> Ich kaufe da immer meine Delalande Sandras und kann nicht meckern. Ich habe da schon so um die fünf mal gekauft und es war immer alles Top in Ordnung!
> Gut seine Kommentare sind wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
> ...



Hi, genau das wollte ich auch schreiben.#6


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Ganerc schrieb:


> Gefunden auf eBay
> 
> Negativen und Neutrale bewertungen beachten:
> 
> ...



Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Antworten doch sehr zufriedenstellend finde.
Es handelt sich nicht um Satzbausteine, sondern um eine präzise Antwort auf die jeweilige Käuferbewertung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Das entbehrt schon nicht eines gewissen Unterhaltungswertes! #6
Leider gibt es eben auch schlechte Käufer (für die Händler oder wenn man selber mal etwas verkaufen tut ...)

Ich habe bei ebay detkow bisher Kunstköder/Wobbler bestellt (1x oder 2x), und war nichts dran zu meckern, sondern alles ordentlich gelaufen.


----------



## Aalbubi (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe zum zweiten mal bei nordfishing77 bestellt. Beim ersten mal lief vieles katastrophal (nicht meine Schuld), weshalb ich da eigentlich nicht mehr bestellen wollte. Da gab es aber so ein tolles Angebot, weshalb ich es nochmal wagte. Lief alles reibungslos ab und die Ware kam schnell an.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo.
Hat jemand bei angelplatz.de, wenn die Lieferzeit 3-7 Tage beträgt, Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xianeli (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Friedfischen.de 

Hat alles reibungslos funktioniert und habe gleich nochmal hinterher bestellt ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mein Paket vom Anglerfuchs kam heute auch an und es war alles drin und top verpackt.

Da bestell ich sicher wieder mal.#6


----------



## jkc (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Hat jemand bei angelplatz.de, wenn die Lieferzeit 3-7 Tage beträgt, Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Ich meine weiter oben stand, dass es dann sehr lange dauern kann, habe selber aber noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen dazu...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

spinnprofi bei ebay, Habekost in Hamburg,
wohl identisch mit https://www.spinnprofi.de/

Schnelle Abwicklung, Lieferung und gute Rückmeldung samt Sendungsnr./Sendungsverfolgung.

Artikel wie soll, weiteren Logistikservice bisher nicht beansprucht.


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Hat jemand bei angelplatz.de, wenn die Lieferzeit 3-7 Tage beträgt, Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Hab da schon oft bestellt und achte fast immer auf die kürzere Lieferzeit (1-3 Tage). Hatte jedoch einmal das Pech einen Artikel mit 3-7 Tagen Lieferzeit im Korb gehabt zu haben. Freundliche Email geschickt mit Vorschlag eines alternativen Artikels und Ausgleich der Kaufsumme (die altrnative war günstiger) per Gutschrift/Gutschein oder einer Überaschung im Gegenwert des Guthabens. Was machen die? packen mir für 4,x € die es gewesen wären eine 1000er Spule Suffix Schnur im Gegenwert von rund 20€ ins Paket. Da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt. |kopfkrat
Auch gut ist das es nach jedem Einkauf einen 5% Gutschein für den nächsten Einkauf gibt. :vik:

 Schau mal nach Eintrag #2426 

VG
Andi


----------



## GandRalf (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin auch,

Ich möchte hier mal wieder auf den überragenden Service von GermanTackle.de verweisen.
Eine Rute aus dem Onlineshop (wunderbar gekennzeichnet wie viele Exemplare am Lager sind) wurde am späten Vormittag bestellt, und konnte knapp 24 Std. später vom Paketdienst empfangen werden.
Da die Lieferung über der Grenze für kostenfreie Lieferung lag, kann man den Service nur als grandios bezeichnen!#6

(Und man muss auch nicht unbedingt noch nach dem "günstigsten" Preis suchen. Der liegt meist auch nicht viel darunter bzw. würde durch andere Umstände ausgeglichen.)


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich muss mal eine Lanze für Askari treffen, Sonntag bestellt, montag Abend Versandmitteilung, mittwoch vollzählig da.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ganz toll mit Askari: Auch am Sonntag bestellt - heute wirds im Verteilzentrum Braunschweig weiter geleitet.
Also Sonntag bestellt und Freitag noch nix zu sehen....


----------



## Leech (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei telefonischer Korrespondenz mit Askari habe ich auch bereits festgestellt, dass es dort unglaublich personenabhängig ist, wie ich behandelt wurde.
Ein bestellter Kescherkopf war 2 Monate (hatte ich aber auch so in Erfahrung gebracht) auf Warteliste.
Dann hatte ich bereits einen anderen Kopf erworben, bat daher um zeitige Stornierung: "Aussage, sorry. Das geht nicht. Der ist schon im Versand."
Nächster Tag: "Aufgrund der Inventur verzögert sich der Versand wieder."
Daraufhin stornierte man die Rechnung und entlastete mich entsprechend.

Genauso beim Versand. Mal nach 2 Tagen alles vor Ort, einmal hat es Tage gedauert. Leider versenden Sie mit Hermes. Da hat der ein oder andere Zusteller und Paketbearbeiter seine ganz eigenen Vorstellungen von Logik im Versandhandel...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss mal eine Lanze für Askari treffen, Sonntag bestellt, montag Abend Versandmitteilung, mittwoch vollzählig da.




Brechen!:m#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss mal eine Lanze für Askari treffen, Sonntag bestellt, montag Abend Versandmitteilung, mittwoch vollzählig da.



Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Askari, bei nun mehr 50 Bestellungen. Einmal fehlte etwas, kurze Mail geschickt, meine 2,75€ wurden zurück überwiesen.

Aber gut, im Laden bei mir damals wollten Leute Hosen umtauschen, die wir gar nicht anbieten. #c


----------



## Leech (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Askari, bei nun mehr 50 Bestellungen. Einmal fehlte etwas, kurze Mail geschickt, meine 2,75€ wurden zurück überwiesen.
> 
> Aber gut, im Laden bei mir damals wollten Leute Hosen umtauschen, die wir gar nicht anbieten. #c



Wenns ein gutes Angebot gibt, lasse ich mir die Ware jetzt immer in den Laden nach Hannover schicken und dann von einem Nachbarn mitbringen.
Viel unkomplizierter.


----------



## fischbär (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari an sich ist ok. Sie haben als Hausmarke nur leider oft ganz schönen Schrott.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brechen!:m#6



Die Schlechtschreibprüfung meines Mobiltelefons war sichtlich anderer Meinung |peinlich|muahah:


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz toll mit Askari: Auch am Sonntag bestellt - heute wirds im Verteilzentrum Braunschweig weiter geleitet.
> Also Sonntag bestellt und Freitag noch nix zu sehen....


Die mussten halt erst die wichtigen Bestellungen abarbeiten :m
Bestell bei denen auch nur auf Rechnung weil die Ersatzartikel meist nicht wirklich passend sind. Die Eigenmarken haben viel Schrott aber   auch ganz gute Sachen dabei. Die Kogha Miniwirbel machen einen guten Eindruck


----------



## hanzz (10. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Mal wieder Angelgeräte Bode.
Freitag bestellt. Ware Montag da.
Vorab Beratung gabs auch.
Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe letztes Wochenende meine Tackleinventur gemacht und nachbestellt, was ich brauche, naja eigentlich viel mehr als ich brauche:
- DerAnglerNB (Ebay): Ok ich war persönlich vor Ort und habe eingekauft, nette Gespräche, gute Produktauswahl und sehr gute Preise, durch Abnahme von über einem Kilometer geflochtene Schnur, wurden mir pro 100m nochmal 1,90 € erlassen, also habe ich rund 20 Euro gespart und die Unterfütterung mit Mono war gratis 

- Angel-Ussat: Gute Auswahl, gute Preise, schnelle Lieferung

- hwangelshop: sehr gute Auswahl an Profi-Blinker-Artikeln zu unschlagbaren Preisen, besonders die Einhänger und Wirbel, nach 6 Tagen, weiß ich aber noch nichtmal, ob mein Paket überhaupt schon verschickt wurde|uhoh:

- PHD-GmbH: sehr gute Preise, gute Auswahl an JenziRiverShads, schnelle Lieferung

- Angelsport de Koning: keine Versandkosten ab 30 Euro, gute Auswahl, schnelle Lieferung, sehr unübersichtlicher Onlineshop, hier wären dringend vernünftiger Filter notwendig

- Germantackle: Mittlerweile mein Lieblingsonlineshop mit sehr schneller Lieferung, riesiger Produktauswahl (auch Produkte, die es anderswo kaum gibt), Preis sind ebenfalls super

- nordangler (ebay): Obwohl der Shop nur 40 km weg ist, habe ich bestellt, Lieferung dauerte mit 5 Werktagen etwas zu lange für 40 km, ansonsten faire Preise und freundlicher Kontakt

-Bait El Dorado (ebay): Gute Preise, etwas langsame Lieferung und schöne Auswahl

- Angelmeile: nur bestellt, weil es der einzige Shop mit Paladin Gummis war, Preise waren die Hälfte vom Händler vor Ort, zügige Lieferung

- Camo-Tackle: wie immer sehr schnelle Lieferung, Riesenauswahl, annehmbare Preise, Gratis Geschenk, Gratis Zeitschrift, was will man mehr 

- wallcarpfishing (ebay): nur ein paar 16er Kopytos in motoroil bestellt, weils beim Händler vor Ort keine gab und lief alles reibungslos


----------



## tomsen83 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

tackle4all.com aus Malta. Top Kommunikation (auf Englisch natürlich) und saugeile Auswahl, insbesondere was MajorCraft-Ruten angeht. Versandkosten sind natürlich ein bissel höher, aber das nehm ich gern in Kauf wenn ich da Dinge kriege die ich ansonsten für den gleichen Preis (aber +ZOll) aus Japanien kommen lassen müsste.


----------



## Eff (14. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> tackle4all.com aus Malta. Top Kommunikation (auf Englisch natürlich) und saugeile Auswahl, insbesondere was MajorCraft-Ruten angeht. Versandkosten sind natürlich ein bissel höher, aber das nehm ich gern in Kauf wenn ich da Dinge kriege die ich ansonsten für den gleichen Preis (aber +ZOll) aus Japanien kommen lassen müsste.



Nice, den Shop muss ich mir merken. Die Auswahl ist echt gut! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gestern kam auch endlich das letzte Paket von hw-angelshop, war soweit alles in Ordnung. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, dass die Turbotail-Twister von ProfiBlinker richtig doll nach Chemie gestunken haben.
 Naja jetzt ist alles da und für die nächste Zeit sollte Ruhe sein, was Bestellungen angeht :vik:


----------



## rhinefisher (14. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz toll mit Askari: Auch am Sonntag bestellt - heute wirds im Verteilzentrum Braunschweig weiter geleitet.
> Also Sonntag bestellt und Freitag noch nix zu sehen....



Angekommen!
Schlappe 9 Tage....|uhoh:


----------



## tomsen83 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Eff schrieb:


> Nice, den Shop muss ich mir merken. Die Auswahl ist echt gut! Danke für den Tipp!



Drauf achten: auf die Preise kommen noch die 19% Mwst drauf...:g


----------



## yukonjack (14. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Gestern kam auch endlich das letzte Paket von hw-angelshop, war soweit alles in Ordnung. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, dass die Turbotail-Twister von ProfiBlinker richtig doll nach Chemie gestunken haben.
> Naja jetzt ist alles da und für die nächste Zeit sollte Ruhe sein, was Bestellungen angeht :vik:



wie oft habe ich das schon gesagt?


----------



## Eff (14. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Naja jetzt ist alles da und für die nächste Zeit sollte Ruhe sein, was Bestellungen angeht :vik:



Guter Witz |uhoh:

Wie oft will man kurz ein paar Kleinteile und Köder bestellen, und ist plötzlich um 2 Rollen, 2 Ruten, die erwähnten Kleinteile und Köder sowie  Kleinteil- und Köderboxen reicher |sagnix


----------



## Hegi89 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Eff schrieb:


> Guter Witz |uhoh:
> 
> Wie oft will man kurz ein paar Kleinteile und Köder bestellen, und ist plötzlich um 2 Rollen, 2 Ruten, die erwähnten Kleinteile und Köder sowie  Kleinteil- und Köderboxen reicher |sagnix



Wem sagst du das. Original vor 2 Tagen so passiert. Wollte eigentlich nur ne neue Rutentasche kaufen. Am Ende standen irgendwie 200€ auf er Rechnung und nur ein 1/4 davon war für die Rutentasche. -.-


----------



## Angorafrosch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Zurück zu den Erfahrungen... Neptunmaster, Donnerstag bestellt, Samstag geliefert. Zwar nur Kleinkram aber zumindest hat er bait elastic bzw Köderschnur von SPRO im Sortiment. Das ist nahezu einmalig und am Liefertempo hab ich auch nix zu meckern. Naja, was die Preise angeht wisst ihr ja auch das man vergleichen muß.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelshop Goch http://shop.angelshopgoch.de/de/

Sehr schnelle und Problemlose Abwicklung, bei der letzten Bestellung(Rolle und Kleinkram) gabs als Gratisbeigabe neben einer DVD noch ein Large Preston Matchpult dazu..


----------



## hecq (31. März 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz. Bisher immer schnell und reibungslos gelaufen!!


----------



## hajo62 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari: Am 11.02.18(!) eine Telerute von Shimano bestellt und bis heute nicht geliefert! Auf Anfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um einen begehrten Artikel handelt und Lieferprobleme dafür verantwortlich sind. Am 29.03.18(!) bekam ich eine E-Mail von Askari, dass ich mich noch gedulden muss. Heute, 01.04.18, im Onlineshop von Askari gesehen,  dass die Rute lieferbar ist! Irgendwie fühle ich mich vera....t! Habe Askari per E-Mail heute darauf hingewiesen. Mal sehen, wie und ob sie darauf reagieren!


----------



## Thorsten1953 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Immer wieder das selbe mit arschkari 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo,

momentan gibts beim Gerlinger auf alle Bestellungen 10 Prozent, bis 15. April noch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Grade ein wenig Forellenschnur, einen kleinen Popper, sowie neue Posen bei Askari bestellt. Mal sehen, wie schnell der Kram nach Zahlungseingang bei denen da ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kann nur jedem das zahlen per  Rechnung bei Askari empfehlen-  what you get is what you pay (und ich glaube die Ware kommt dann flotter)


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem das zahlen per  Rechnung bei Askari empfehlen-  what you get is what you pay (und ich glaube die Ware kommt dann flotter)



Askari hatte am Wochenende technische Probleme.
Rechnung, Lastschrifteinzug etc hat nicht funktioniert.
Genauso wie der zu dem Zeitpunkt aktive Gutscheincode.
Manchmal frage ich mich, wie man im Stande sein kann als so weitreichender Shop solche Probleme zu bauen.


----------



## Thomas. (4. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hallo


ich habe mir jetzt das erste mal Ruten Online bestellt weil ich sie hier nirgends bekommen konnte,
also angerufen 3 Stück bestellt (1Paar+1) Geld überwiesen und 2-3 Tage später waren sie da, ABER genau das Pärchen(was ich unbedingt haben wollte) war das falsche.
Also angerufen (ich bin dann immer so ein A..ch was mir nachher leidtut) kein Ding 2Tage später kam der Mann von GLS mit neuem Paket und nahm das andere mit.
Freudestrahlend Paket ausgepackt und die richtigen, ABER als ich an den neuen Ruten meine neuen BR 12000D drauf machen wollte, man sollte es nicht glauben das an einer 13f Karpfenruten die dinger nicht passen genauso wenig wie die Penn 760LL.
Was jetzt? Ich war ja vorher nicht der netteste am Telephon, klein laut angerufen Sache erklärt und kein Problem suchen sie sich andre aus wenn sie möchten.
Ich habe mir andere ausgesucht und hoffe das alle guten dinge 3 sind. (ich hätte mich zum Teufel gejagt) und zu guter Letzt keine extra Versandkosten und die Preise sind Top
https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/ hat jetzt einen Stammkunden mehr (der jetzt auch nett am Tel ist |rotwerden )


----------



## Bilch (4. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelgeräte Bode: habe eine Rute bestellt, sofort nach Zahlungseingang wurde sie schon verschickt und ist in drei Tagen in Slowenien angekommen. Besser geht es nicht. #6


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bilch schrieb:


> Angelgeräte Bode: habe eine Rute bestellt, sofort nach Zahlungseingang wurde sie schon verschickt und ist in drei Tagen in Slowenien angekommen. Besser geht es nicht. #6



Spannend! Lohnt es sich preislich für dich in D zu bestellen?


----------



## Bilch (4. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spannend! Lohnt es sich preislich für dich in D zu bestellen?



Wenn du es glaubst oder nicht, aber die Preise für die Angelartikel sind in Slowenien meistens höher als in Deutschland (in Tschechien und in der Slowakei sind sie übrigends auch höher, in Polen kan man aber was günstigeres finden). Wenn die Versandkosten um die 10 Euro sind, lohnt es sich bei jeder etwas grösseren Bestellung. Man muss solche Shops halt finden, in vielen sind die Versandkosten 20 Euro und mehr (und Askari liefert nicht nach Slo |supergri). Bode ist irgendwo in der Mitte, 17 Euro, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Leech (6. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Feststellung:
Bei Aschkari werde ich nur noch Kleinteile bestellen, wenn ich sie vorrätig habe. Größere Dinge hole ich dort lieber direkt in Hannover im Laden #d

Oder bei einem anderen Angelshop im Internet.
Gibts da einen der Drennan Powergum zu guten Preisen hat?


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Leech:
Hast du etwa auch so eine nette Mail von Askari bekommen?? 
Hatte mir Dienstagabend 2 Paar Thermosocken und n paar AntiTangleBooms bestellt. Hab nach den Erfahrungen hier extra auf die Verfügbarkeit geachtet und alles war als verfügbar gekennzeichnet...heute kam dann die Mail, dass aufgrund sehr großen Bestellaufkommens es zu einer Verzögerung kommt.
Wie lange die ganze Geschichte dauert wurde mir nicht gesagt. Ich hoffe aber, dass die Socken bis Dezember da sind#c
Ich kann es mir bei einem großen Onlineshop mit reichlich Personal nicht erklären, wie sowas zustande kommen kann...

Bei Germantackle lief mal wieder alles erstklassig mit super schnellem Versand |wavey:

Hatte von nem Boardie bei ner Tour noch den bulgarischen Shop 
*

*

empfohlen bekommen. Versand mit 14 Euro ist etwas happig, aber es gibt/gab schöne Sachen, di in Deutschland nicht mehr erhältlich waren. Paket kam vollständig nach ich glaube 8 Tagen bei mir an.


----------



## Leech (7. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> @Leech:
> Hast du etwa auch so eine nette Mail von Askari bekommen??
> Hatte mir Dienstagabend 2 Paar Thermosocken und n paar AntiTangleBooms bestellt. Hab nach den Erfahrungen hier extra auf die Verfügbarkeit geachtet und alles war als verfügbar gekennzeichnet...heute kam dann die Mail, dass aufgrund sehr großen Bestellaufkommens es zu einer Verzögerung kommt.
> Wie lange die ganze Geschichte dauert wurde mir nicht gesagt. Ich hoffe aber, dass die Socken bis Dezember da sind#c
> ...



Ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären.
Außer mit der Tatsache, dass aufgrund des fehlerhaften Gutscheincodes ein Haufen Rechnungen hinten raus korrigiert werden musste. |kopfkrat
Der Code für Rabatte auf Angelschnur wurde ja nacherfasst, u.a. auch bei mir...für unglaubliche 1,20 auf ein bissl Vorfachschnur und Powergum.

Bei Germantackle werde ich mich auch mal registrieren. |wavey:

Euch ein sonnigen Sonntag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Im Moment dauern die Paketdienste DPD und GLS echt lange, viel länger als im Februar, Tracking im Web funktioniert nicht richtig, ist das woanders auch so?


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Im Moment dauern die Paketdienste DPD und GLS echt lange, viel länger als im Februar, Tracking im Web funktioniert nicht richtig, ist das woanders auch so?



ich habe in den letzten 14 Tage 3x von A&M ein Packet(Ruten= 2mPackt) per GLS bekommen 2x 2Tage gewartet und 1x wars am andern Tag da und immer zwischen 13.30 und 13,45 Uhr einfach Top


----------



## [Zander] (8. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn du es glaubst oder nicht, aber die Preise für die Angelartikel sind in Slowenien meistens höher als in Deutschland (in Tschechien und in der Slowakei sind sie übrigends auch höher, in Polen kan man aber was günstigeres finden). Wenn die Versandkosten um die 10 Euro sind, lohnt es sich bei jeder etwas grösseren Bestellung. Man muss solche Shops halt finden, in vielen sind die Versandkosten 20 Euro und mehr (und Askari liefert nicht nach Slo |supergri). Bode ist irgendwo in der Mitte, 17 Euro, aber es hat sich gelohnt.



Du musst dir unbedingt mal AnglingDirect.co.uk anschauen. Die haben echt faire Preise was den Versand betrifft (8 Pfund nach SVN - ab 100 Pfund versandkostenfrei) und extrem viele Produkte im Shop sind durch den niedrigen Pfund-Kurs deutlich billiger als in DE. Vor allem im Karpfenbereich ist die Seite wärmstens zu empfehlen (da die "Kleinteile" eh schon viel kosten, kann man da bissl was sparen)

@Nordlichtangler
Mit DPD hatte ich in letzter Zeit auch Probleme, aber das zieht sich bei mir schon länger als nen Monat. Die Lieferzeit ist eigentlich in Ordnung, das Tracking funktioniert auch. Jedoch spricht der  Paketzusteller in meiner Region halt leider kein Wort Deutsch, rudimentäres Englisch und eigentlich nur Rumänisch/Russisch. Auch wenn er nen netter Typ ist, klappt da leider nicht so viel. Teilweise lädt er sich die Pakete auf den Truck und liefert sie erst 2 Tage danach aus |supergri


----------



## Klaus-a. (8. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Auch hier Bestellt,perfekt....Angelshop Goch http://shop.angelshopgoch.de/de/


----------



## arcidosso (8. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Am 11.02. eine lt. online-Katalog - Askari -  eine verfügbare Rute bestellt. Ausser der Bestätigung und Rechnung kam ... nichts. 
Dann die üblichen Beschwichtigungen telefonisch auf Nachfrage und per mail 
- begehrter Artikel bla,bla
Stand heute : 
Nach zwei Monaten habe ich dir "begehrte " Rute immer noch nicht. 
So etwas geht nicht. Die Woche gebe ich ihnen noch Zeit. 
Danach werde ich stornieren und mich aus ihrem Kundenkreis zurückziehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe am 05.04 bei Angel Domäne eine Zalt Arc bestellt, und am 07.04 stand der Postbote vor der Tür. 

Kauf ja wirklich gern lokal, aber 20 Euro an einer Rolle gespart, ist das keine Frage, wo ich kaufe.


----------



## Jürgen57 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schon des öfteren bei Angel Domäne bestellt.
Immer schneller Versand und Qualität wie erwartet.
Würde immer wieder da Bestellen.#6#6

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heute kam die nächste Entschuldigungsmail von Askari...mit nem 5 Euro-Gutshein, den ich bis zum 08.05.18 glaube ich einlösen kann bei einem Mindestbestellwert von 50 Euro...bin mal gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



			
				[Zander];4815561 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit DPD hatte ich in letzter Zeit auch Probleme, aber das zieht sich bei mir schon länger als nen Monat. Die Lieferzeit ist eigentlich in Ordnung, das Tracking funktioniert auch. Jedoch spricht der  Paketzusteller in meiner Region halt leider kein Wort Deutsch, rudimentäres Englisch und eigentlich nur Rumänisch/Russisch. Auch wenn er nen netter Typ ist, klappt da leider nicht so viel. Teilweise lädt er sich die Pakete auf den Truck und liefert sie erst 2 Tage danach aus |supergri


Ich war heute auf der Suche nach einem Paket - in der weiteren Nachbarschaft an eine zufällig wahllos herausgepickte nicht passende Adresse sollte geliefert werden.
Die kannten schon viele weitere Storys von DPD und GLS, Onliner eben.

Nachdem ich am Freitag nochmal eine Erneut-Zustellung geordert und bestätigt hatte, samt Adressbestätigung (die richtige) per Rückmail von DPD, sah ja wirklich gut aus.
Die Meldung im Navigator von heute ist schon stark: Konnte nicht zustellen.

Niemand hat was gesehen und bemerkt und natürlich kein Zettel etc., war auch niemand  von DPD hier.
Wo schon alle hier drauf gelauert haben! :q

Wenn solche Schoten bei DPD zunehmen ....

GLS mit einem anderen Paket ist inzwischen einen Stützpunkt weiter, in einer Woche ...


----------



## Wollebre (9. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf der Suche nach einem Paket - in der weiteren Nachbarschaft an eine zufällig wahllos herausgepickte nicht passende Adresse sollte geliefert werden.
> Die kannten schon viele weitere Storys von DPD und GLS, Onliner eben.
> 
> Nachdem ich am Freitag nochmal eine Erneut-Zustellung geordert und bestätigt hatte, samt Adressbestätigung (die richtige) per Rückmail von DPD, sah ja wirklich gut aus.
> ...




 Die haben jetzt wohl auf E-Autos umgestellt und da dauert es bei den wenigen Ladestationen etwas länger.
 Zwei Pakete an Kunden sind seit dem 4.4. mit GLS unterwegs.....#q


----------



## el.Lucio (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelgeräte Bode mal wieder TOP#6. Freitag mittag bestellt und Montag mittag Paket da, mit allem was ich bestellt hatte.
So lass ich mir online shopping gefallen.


----------



## ulli1958m (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

*DPD *kannste echt in die Tonne kloppen #q #q#q

 Paket liegt seit dem 05.04.18 im Eingangspaketzentrum in Unna und bewegt sich nicht.
 Hotline von DPD wollte sich kümmern....passiert dennoch nix


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Heute kam die nächste Entschuldigungsmail von Askari...mit nem 5 Euro-Gutshein, den ich bis zum 08.05.18 glaube ich einlösen kann bei einem Mindestbestellwert von 50 Euro...bin mal gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt|rolleyes



Das Gleiche bei mir. 
Bei der nächsten Bestellung schaukelt sich das dann immer weiter hoch? *seufz*
Ich werde da nicht mal mehr Kleinteile bestellen, wenn das so weiter geht.
Posenadapter, Powergum, Friedfischposen (und einen Barschpopper). Und dann so ein Aufriss. Hart unnötig. |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Flyfishing Europe. Schnell, preiswert und sehr unkomplizierte Abwicklung.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Leech schrieb:


> Das Gleiche bei mir.
> Bei der nächsten Bestellung schaukelt sich das dann immer weiter hoch? *seufz*
> Ich werde da nicht mal mehr Kleinteile bestellen, wenn das so weiter geht.
> Posenadapter, Powergum, Friedfischposen (und einen Barschpopper). Und dann so ein Aufriss. Hart unnötig. |rolleyes



Eben kam bei mir die Mail, dass meine Bestellung versendet wurde.


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Eben kam bei mir die Mail, dass meine Bestellung versendet wurde.



bei mir nichts neues


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Es klingelte - GLS Botin bringt Rutenpaket.
Von spinnprofi in Hamburg übrigens, zweite Bestellung ordentlich abgewickelt! #6

Hat lange gedauert, aber schlimmer war die schleppende GLS Tracking Info mit der Andeutung einer Deutschlandrundreise ...
Meine Frau an der Tür schätzt: 45-50j weiblich, ziemlich auswärtig, gebrochen deutsch.
Beileibe nichts gegen diese einzelne Person, aber der Trend: Billigpaketbote statt Hartz-4+ / 5- ist schon sehr unschön. 
Mein lange bewährter DPD-Paketbote mit Handy-Kontaktnummer ist nun schon länger Geschichte, da ging vieles was sonst sehr ärgerlich geworden wäre.
Entweder ist der Paketdienste-Wettbewerb wirklich ruinös, oder jemand sahnt damit kräftig ab.


----------



## Bilch (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Entweder ist der Paketdienste-Wettbewerb wirklich ruinös, oder jemand sahnt damit kräftig ab.



 Beides - die Ausbeutung des Menschen durch den Menschen |uhoh::q


----------



## zokker (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bilch schrieb:


> Beides - die Ausbeutung des Menschen durch den Menschen |uhoh::q


Na na ... soziale Marktwirtschaft ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

alt von Heinz:
ach wo laufen sie denn, wo laufen sie denn, wo laufen sie denn alle hin ? ...

neu 2017/18:
ach wo liefen sie denn, wo liefen sie denn, wo liefen sie denn alle hin ? ...


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Leech schrieb:


> bei mir nichts neues



so. jetzt haben sie mir die Versandbestätigung geschickt.
Was für ein Laden...eieieieieiei.


----------



## MikeJJ (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

den 5euro Gutschein ( gültig 4 Wochen. was ne ******* )  gabs gestern, heute das von Askari.  :


 " Aufgrund des zur Zeit vermehrten Bestellaufkommens
 kann eine Lieferung bis zu 7-10 Tagen dauern.


 Wir sind dennoch um eine zügige Zustellung Ihrer Ware bemüht.


 Wir bitten und hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> den 5euro Gutschein ( gültig 4 Wochen. was ne ******* )  gabs gestern, heute das von Askari.  :
> 
> 
> " Aufgrund des zur Zeit vermehrten Bestellaufkommens
> ...



Ja. Ich werde bei Askari in Zukunft nur noch direkt im Laden einkaufen. Dort kriegt man die Sache zu günstigen Preisen vor Ort. Aber der Onlineshop hat mir echt einen Hirntumor verpasst. Richtig schlecht die Aktion über Ostern....


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ui...wie konsequent!


----------



## Bodensee89 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger:

Das erste mal Bestellt,alles sehr schnell und super abgelaufen. 




Wilkerling:

Verkauft immer noch Waren die nicht auf Lager sind. 
Auch die im "Klärfall" angegebene, neue Lieferzeit wird nicht eingehalten. 
Fazit:
Ich weiss wieder warum Ich dort dchon lange nix mehr gekauft hab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heute ein Paket per GLS erhalten von spinnprofi,
superschnell diesmal, und alles erstklassig!

10.04.18 21:00 ebay-Kauf bezahlt per online banking
11.04.18 11:50 Die Paketdaten wurden im GLS IT-System erfasst
11.04.18 15:49 Das Paket ist im GLS PaketShop eingetroffen.
11.04.18 16:15 Versandnachricht Verkäufer erhalten
12.04.18 12:44 Paket am Ziel übergeben!

So soll es sein, anscheinend funktioniert der Pakettransport jetzt wieder! :m


----------



## Warti (12. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Muss man bei Gerlinger als Erstbesteller per NN zahlen? In den AGB habe ich dazu nichts gefunden. Auf Rechnung ging vor einigen Wochen nämlich nicht,und ich stehe bei niemanden in der Kreide!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Steht doch hier:
https://www.gerlinger.de/zahlungsarten/

Es gibt keine klassische Rechnung (=Hinterherzahlung bei Erhalt u. Prüfung),
auch wenn sich etliche dieser modernen Zahlungsdienstleister gerne damit schmücken wollen.
Letzlich schließt man einen Rechnungs-Zahlungsvertrag mit einem Inkassounternehmen, wenn man sowas nutzen will, kann man Datenflusstechnisch aber auch gleich weglassen.

Gerlinger ist ein Versender u. Vertreiber, wo es vorzüglich mit Rücksendungen und Erstattungen klappt #6, bei den problematischen längeren Angelruten sogar sehr günstig, da man eine vergünstigte Paketmarke von Gerlinger nutzen kann, die man als Einzelkunde nicht bekommt.


----------



## arcidosso (12. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Nachtrag zu Askari:

Ich habe meinen Auftrag vom 11.02.2018 - Rute Master Spin -- diese Woche storniert ( 10.04.2018 ).
Die Stornierung hat dann allerdings funktioniert. Der Geldbetrag wird (!) zurück überwiesen. 
Askari  ? Für mich nur noch vor Ort,  online hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Heute kam mein Askaripaket vollständig und gut verpackt bei mir an, dafür, dass es erst Dienstagmittag verschickt wurde, ging es echt fix


----------



## carphunter 47 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Schon des Öfteren bei M&R Tackle Shop in Karlsruhe bestellt ,
 innerhalb von zwei Tagen war die Ware bei mir zuhause.


----------



## Mucmo (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari hat es auch geschafft mir nach über einer Woche mitzuteilen, dass meine Lieferung sich jetzt voraussichtlich auf KW 22 verschiebt - sie melden sich dann... Der Artikel war bei Bestellung und Tage danach noch mit 3-10 Werktage gekennzeichnet. Ist natürlich blöd, sind ja fast 2 Monate.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Det
Also ich kaufe bei Gerlinger klassisch auf Rechnung. 
So wie ich das verstehe können das langjährige Stammkunden so machen.

Habe gerade wieder eine Bestellung ausgeliefert bekommen, wie immer alles Tip Top!


----------



## Pikepauly (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber bei Askari lese ich das hier gefühlt schon so lange es diesen Thread gibt, das es da eben nicht läuft. Wie kann man da immer wieder bestellen????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Dann werde ich nochmal mit Gerlinger telefonieren müssen.
Im Prinzip muss das ja am schnellsten funktionieren, da sie den Zahlungseingang nicht erst noch prüfen müssen.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber bei Askari lese ich das hier gefühlt schon so lange es diesen Thread gibt, das es da eben nicht läuft. Wie kann man da immer wieder bestellen????



Sie zwingen einen mit Geld.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie, Seelenverkauf, Schutzgelderpressung, Knebelvertrag-Abonnement?


----------



## Pikepauly (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Askari, aber haben die irgendwas das es woanders nicht gibt?


----------



## Kochtopf (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich habe meine Saisoneröffnungskleinteilebestellung mal vergleichsweise aus dem Gerlinger und Askari-Katalog zusammen gesucht. Askari war knapp 25% günstiger - bei unterm Strich mehr Einzelteilen wie Bleigewichte etc.
Zwar sind keine Grammaturen bei Askari und gerade einige Eigenmarkensachen sind Schrott - aber unterm Strich ist es mir die Ersparnis wert - und im Gegensatz zu hier hochgelobten Händlern habe ich bei Askari nie länger als 4-5 Werktage warten müssen.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber bei Askari lese ich das hier gefühlt schon so lange es diesen Thread gibt, das es da eben nicht läuft. Wie kann man da immer wieder bestellen????



 Das ist wie bei manch anderen Sachen hier auch. Es wird aus irgend welchen Gründen (wahrscheinlich weil Askari hier nicht inseriert) Stimmung dagegen gemacht. Man kann mir viel erzählen oder auch schreiben was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Einfach behaupten.
 Ich weiß dass ich die letzten Jahre immer wieder mal bei Askari bestellt habe und es bis auf eine Ausnahme (wo Menschen arbeiten passieren eben mal Fehler) alles zu vollen Zufriedenheit erledigt wurde. Und bei der Ausnahme war das Problemchen in kürzester Zeit in meinem Interesse erledigt.

 Neben bei Askari bestell ich auch noch bei anderen kleineren Anbietern


----------



## geomas (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei manch anderen Sachen hier auch. Es wird aus irgend welchen Gründen (wahrscheinlich weil Askari hier nicht inseriert) Stimmung dagegen gemacht. Man kann mir viel erzählen oder auch schreiben was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Einfach behaupten.
> ...



Die AnglerBoardler (ja, ich meine uns Nutzer) machen Stimmung gegen Askari, weil die hier nicht inserieren? So als gemeinsame Strafaktion? Haha, der 1. April ist schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Hegi89 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich sag mal so: wenn einem egal ist, wann die lieferung kommt, dann kann man ruhig bei Askari bestellen, denn preislich und von der auwahl und menge der rabatt aktionen die es regelmäßig gibt, ist askari schon gut findig. Aber man kann halt nicht planen. Es ist halt nicht planbar, wann das zeug kommt, weil die anzeige der lieferbarkeit nicht stimmen u.ä.
Hab in letzter Zeit mehrfach bestellt und immer war das ein teil doch nicht lieferbar. Darüber wurde man dann aber auch erst ne Woche später informiert.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ok! Ich wusste nicht das die preislich so interessant sind.#6
Das mit der Verschwörungstheorie wegen nicht erfolgter Werbung hier im Board ist doch Quatsch.#q


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



geomas schrieb:


> Die AnglerBoardler (ja, ich meine uns Nutzer) machen Stimmung gegen Askari, weil die hier nicht inserieren? So als gemeinsame Strafaktion? Haha, der 1. April ist schon ne Weile her.



 Was hat das mit dem 1.April zu tun? Ne blödere Antwort hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Hegi89 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: wenn einem egal ist, wann die lieferung kommt, dann kann man ruhig bei Askari bestellen, denn preislich und von der auwahl und menge der rabatt aktionen die es regelmäßig gibt, ist askari schon gut findig. Aber man kann halt nicht planen. Es ist halt nicht planbar, wann das zeug kommt, weil die anzeige der lieferbarkeit nicht stimmen u.ä.
> Hab in letzter Zeit mehrfach bestellt und immer war das ein teil doch nicht lieferbar. Darüber wurde man dann aber auch erst ne Woche später informiert.



Hätte ich gern so belegt.

Ich bestellte dort monatlich, manchmal 2x im Monat. Wenn etwas nicht passt, dann kommt innerhalb von 3 Tagen eine Mail. IMMER. Man kann dann sich aussuchen, ob ein Artikel weg bleibt oder man warten möchte.

Oft packen die Jungs noch etwas rein, als Entschädigung. Ich hatte 2 Tage Verspätung, weil über Ostern bestellt, und dann gibts das 10fache an Wirbeln wegen der Unanehmlichkeiten. Aus meiner Sicht hauen hier oft einige Personen mal derbst auf die K****. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Kleinsthändlern, wo alles laufen müsste und gern mal 3 Wochen Verzug entstehen, sind die großen Versender schon richtig Fit.

Mich erinnert das immer an die Leute: "Im KiK würde ich niemals einkaufen gehen". Und in der Disco habe ich sie dann alle mit den Leggins rumlaufen sehen.


----------



## geomas (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> ...Es wird aus irgend welchen Gründen (wahrscheinlich weil Askari hier nicht inseriert) Stimmung dagegen gemacht. ...





RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem 1.April zu tun? Ne blödere Antwort hätte ich nicht erwartet.



Ganz einfach: es ist in meinen Augen äußerst unwahrscheinlich, daß eine geheime Gruppe unter den AnglerBoard-Nutzer gezielt Stimmung gegen ein Unternehmen machen, weil dieses hier nicht inseriert.
Deshalb hab ich Deine Vermutung in die Schublade „schlechter Scherz” gesteckt. Pardon.

PS: Ich habe einmal vor langer Zeit bei Askari bestellt und absolut positive Erfahrungen gemacht, wie bei den meisten anderen Versandhändlern auch.


----------



## jkc (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin, meine letzten beiden Bestellungen gingen an Lureshop.eu und Baitcasterproshop.de, bei Lureshop gab es entgegen der Ankündigung keine Versandbestätigung oder Trackingdaten, aber ansonsten keine Probleme und preislich liegen die immer noch sehr gut, obwohl sie nicht mehr so günstig sind wie vor einigen Jahren.
Trotzdem gab es einige Sachen die ich ursprünglich dort bestellen wollte bei Baicasterproshop im Abverkauf noch günstiger. Abwicklung lief dort einwandfrei.#6


Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari hat nichts, was es nicht wo anders auch gäbe und nichts ist dort so billig, dass es den möglichen Ärger rechtfertigen würde. Darum kaufe ich dort eben nicht ein.


----------



## jkc (13. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Askari hat nichts, was es nicht wo anders auch gäbe und nichts ist dort so billig, dass es den möglichen Ärger rechtfertigen würde. Darum kaufe ich dort eben nicht ein.



Doch, ein Funkecholot-Einbauset fürn Futterboot in bezahlbar. :q


----------



## Reg A. (14. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Also ich kaufe bei Gerlinger klassisch auf Rechnung.
> So wie ich das verstehe können das langjährige Stammkunden so machen.



Das hat nichts mit Stammkunden zu tun; ich bestelle seit meiner ersten Bestellung bei Gerlinger immer auf Rechnung, und damals war ich sicher noch kein Stammkunde. 

@ Nordlichtangler: Ich würde das an deiner Stelle auch mal telefonisch abklären. Wer weiß, was da evtl. schief gelaufen ist...

P.S.: Möglich wäre natürlich auch, dass Gerlinger die Bestellung auf Rechnung mittlerweile nur noch Stammkunden anbietet; meine erste Bestellung dort ist ja schon ein bisschen her, und die Zeiten ändern sich nunmal.


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Andal schrieb:


> Askari hat nichts, was es nicht wo anders auch gäbe und nichts ist dort so billig, dass es den möglichen Ärger rechtfertigen würde. Darum kaufe ich dort eben nicht ein.



So ist es, ich bin von dem Laden auch weg. 

 Vorsorge ist besser als heilen.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Rechnungskauf ist besser als Vorkasse #6


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rechnungskauf ist besser als Vorkasse #6



Richtig,  aber:

 1. bieten nur wenige an,

 2. nur bis zu bestimmten Beträgen

 3. meist nicht für Neukunden.

 Ich hatte schon mal ne Diskussion. weil ich erst zweimal Ware behalten hätte aber schon 4 Mal Ware Widerrufen hätte. Deswegen konnte ich da nicht mehr per Rechnung kaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ich würde das an deiner Stelle auch mal telefonisch abklären. Wer weiß, was da evtl. schief gelaufen ist...





Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal ne Diskussion. weil ich erst zweimal Ware behalten hätte aber schon 4 Mal Ware Widerrufen hätte. Deswegen konnte ich da nicht mehr per Rechnung kaufen.



Ich bin da schon sehr lange, min. seit 2002, aber mit Umzügen usw. vlt. nicht kontinuierlich geführt. |kopfkrat
Ich sende öfter Ruten zurück, aber kaufe dort oft ein, zeitweise war das monatlich bis alle 2 Wochen.

Vlt. taucht wegen einiger gespeicherter Schalter ein weiterer Rechnungsauswahlpunkt nicht automatisch auf? 
Z.B. rücklaufende Kataloge, die nach einem Umzug nicht mehr zugestellt wurden, ich bekam die Papierkataloge auch einige Jahre jetzt nicht mehr so wie zuvor.

Ich hatte aber schon Langläufer (Bauteile) mit fast 1 Jahr drauf warten, das kam dann als Sonderversand, war aber mit dem Chef selber persönlich mehrfach telefonisch abgestimmt und hat bei wieder Lieferbarkeit automatisch benachrichtigt und dann zugesendet.

Mir ist es seit gut nutzbaren Onlinebanking jetzt eigentlich egal, das Rückbuchen funktionierte bei Gerlinger immer sehr gut und schnell, und überhaben sollte ich die EURonen schon. 
Vor 2 Wochen erst 2 Ruten bestellt, eine ging wieder zurück, das sind da nur 6€ Verlust für's in die Hand nehmen und anschauen und wieder abgeben! #6 

Bei den Sonderverkäufen ist eben ordenlich "Crap" dabei, vollkommen untaugliche Ruten, die z.B. heftig zu dünn geraten sind - mir kommt es auf die Blanks an und nicht die Anbauten oder Äußerlichkeiten.
Aber es sind auch immer wieder echte Schätze und Pretiosen darunter, die somit einige Hunderter weniger kosten.


----------



## hecq (14. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Meine Askari Bestellung: Online bestellt (nur direkt lieferbare Artikel) und direkt per Paypal bezahlt. Nach einer Woche kam eine E-Mail, dass es aufgrund vieler Bestellungen zu Verzögerungen kommt. Keine weiteren Infos, auch nicht auf meine Nachfrage, die ich vor der besagten E-Mail verschickt hatte. Also noch eine halbe Woche gewartet und das Paket kam endlich. Eine Pose wurde defekt geliefert und ein Artikel hat man falsch geliefert (günstigere Ausführung zum teureren Preis ohne Nachfrage). Auf meine Reklamation habe ich keinerlei Feedback erhalten. Für mich war es die letzte Bestellung bei Askari..


----------



## Moringotho (15. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

sers,

Angler-Steg Celle über die bucht (paypal)

zwar nur eine kleine bestellung (2x popups und booster) aber sehr schnell.
donnerstag morgen bestellt, freitag morgen da! top!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## mechanikles (16. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Askari - alles auf Lager, 6 Tage nach Bestellung versandt - ist man heutzutage nicht mehr gewohnt, finde ich aber akzeptabel wenn man weiß, worauf man sich einlässt.

Was ich am Askari-Onlineshop sehr schätze sind die vielen Filter - ich muss nicht ewig blättern und suchen, sondern kann mir zB die Ruten direkt nach Wurfgewicht, Material und Länge filtern. Die Transportlänge kann ich in 5cm-Schritten wählen und nicht nur in 40cm-Schritten wie bei anderen Shops - zwischen 60 und 100cm liegen Welten, wenn ich die Rute im Flieger/Rucksack transportieren will. 

So finde ich viel schneller Produkte, die für mich relevant sind. Zusammen mit den günstigen Preisen hat das für mich den Ausschlag gegeben.


----------



## Leech (18. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

ich bin mal gespannt, ob Gerlinger so gut ist, wie von euch beschrieben. Für einen Kollegen ein paar Kleinteile bestellt.

Bestellung ist raus.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Fischdeal hat sich ganz schön gemacht was Lieferzeit angeht. Unter einer Woche Lieferzeit, bin zufrieden


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. April 2018)

...


----------



## Moe (18. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

jeweils öfter bestellt, nie probleme gehabt bei:

Gerlinger
germantackle
fishdeal
pro-fishing.

immer schnell geliefert, war stets sehr zufrieden:m


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bergedorfer Angler-Centrum (BAC):

Wieder absolut top wie gewohnt, hatte dort bei diversen Bestellungen über die Jahre noch nie Probleme.

Habe mir dort dieses Mal Rollen-Ersatzteile besorgt, das lief erneut rundum einwandfrei.

Das BAC ist sehr professionell organisiert - man wird über alle Schritte per Mail informiert und weiß genau, was gerade Sache ist.

Die Bestellungen werden vorab überprüft und erst dann final bestätigt - man bezahlt also nichts, was nicht lieferbar ist. Die Shopangaben zur Lieferbarkeit sind aber beim BAC generell sehr verlässlich.

Sollte sich bei der Bestellungsüberprüfung trotzdem mal eine Nicht-Lieferbarkeit herausstellen (war bei mir in ca. zehn Jahren etwa 2-mal der Fall - also im Verhältnis irrelevant selten), wird man gleich per Mail informiert, um über das weitere Vorgehen (Warten, Alternative etc.) zu entscheiden

--> da wird nicht einfach was weggelassen oder ungefragt "ersetzt".

Auf dem Lieferschein waren alle Einzelposten nochmal separat von Hand abgehakt - dort wird offenbar sehr darauf geachtet, dass alles Bestellte dann auch im Paket ist.

Auch am Telefon wieder sehr freundlich und verlässlich - es lief erneut alles 100 % so wie vorab telefonisch besprochen.

Das nenne ich kundenorientiert, auch der Service ist vorbildlich #6

Daher weiterhin einer meiner Lieblings-Online-Shops, die nehmen ihren Job wirklich ernst.

Und nein: 

Ich bekomme keine Provision von denen. Ich stehe einfach nur auf stressfreie und verlässliche Shops mit gutem Service - denn ich will in meiner wenigen Freizeit entspannt angeln und mich nicht ärgern müssen.


----------



## Leech (21. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Lieferung von Gerlinger ohne Probleme angekommen.
:vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Leech schrieb:


> Lieferung von Gerlinger ohne Probleme angekommen.
> :vik:



Hallo,

war mir fast klar. Trotzdem Respekt, diese Woche hatten die dort die größte Stresswoche des Jahres; Hausmesse mit verlängerten Öffnungszeiten Donnerstag bis Samstag, 10 Prozent auf alles im Ladenverkauf (beim Versand gab es die 10 Prozent vom 30. März bis 15. April), dadurch entsprechenden Kundenandrang.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Bei https://www.raubfischspezi.com/ mal wieder Alles Top #6


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Moin, ich hab wierder was schönes.:q

25.04. Bestellung einiger Teflonbremsscheiben bei http://www.custom-reels.de/, direkt per Paypal Bezahlt.
Weiter ging es dann eine Woche Später, wobei da scheinbar nur der Versandschein erstellt wurde:




Bis das Paket dann bei der Post war dauerte es nochmal 5 Tage.
Erfreulich schnell hat die Post das Paket dann durchgereicht, alles in allem nix Besorgnis erregendes. Als ich das Teil dann gerade jedoch in der Postfiliale abholte lachte mich dieser Aufkleber förmlich an:





So richtig wollte ich dem irgendwie aber nicht glauben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelzentrale Herrieden waren die ersten in DE bei denen ich die neue Stella in 4000 er Grösse für einen guten Preis bekommen konnte.
Abwicklung top!


----------



## jkc (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Jupp, 

vor einigen Tagen auch vier oder fünf unterschiedliche Artikel bei Herrieden bestellt. Einer davon nicht lagernd. 
Die lagernden waren rasend schnell da, der nicht lagernde einen Tag später.
Wenn das immer so läuft kann man mit dem Modell das die fahren gut leben denke ich.
Das der Artikel nachgeliefert wird stand schön in der Rechnung / dem Lieferschein, muss ich mal lobend erwähnen, da ich das bei einem riesigen Versandhändler (nicht aus dem Angelbereich) auch schon anders erlebt habe. Die hatten mir eine Bestellung über einen Zeitraum von etwa drei Wochen auf drei Sendungen aufgeteilt ohne den kleinsten Hinweis. Ist natürlich sehr angenehm, wenn man sich als Kunde fragen muss ob sie die fehlenden Teile einfach "nur" vergessen haben oder noch schicken.|rolleyes

Gleichzeitig auch bei Angelplatz einen angeblich lagernden Artikel bestellt, heute, etwa eine Woche später, noch nix von gehört, nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung, aber kann ja noch werden.:g

Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war mir fast klar. Trotzdem Respekt, diese Woche hatten die dort die größte Stresswoche des Jahres; Hausmesse mit verlängerten Öffnungszeiten Donnerstag bis Samstag, 10 Prozent auf alles im Ladenverkauf (beim Versand gab es die 10 Prozent vom 30. März bis 15. April), dadurch entsprechenden Kundenandrang.
> 
> ...



Gerlinger ist hinsichtlich Kompetenz und Zuverlässigkeit unschlagbar. Ich bestelle da jedes Jahr. Super Firma!


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Das der Artikel nachgeliefert wird stand schön in der Rechnung / dem Lieferschein, muss ich mal lobend erwähnen


Sehr positive Erfahrung dieser Art habe ich vor ner Weile mit dem Online-Direktverkauf von Carpsounder gemacht

--> ein gerade nicht lagerndes (bei CS generell eine Ausnahme) Bissanzeiger-Zubehörteil war penibel auf den Dokumenten vermerkt - mit dem Hinweis "wird nachgesendet".

Was dann auch einwandfrei und ohne jeglichen Bedarf für Nachfrage so der Fall war - das noch fehlende Zubehörteil kam sogar als versichertes Paket, wobei CS automatisch die Zweit-Versandkosten (die fast so hoch waren wie der Wert des noch fehlenden Zubehörteils) übernommen hat.

 Die haben die Nachlieferung trotz des recht geringen Warenwerts also nicht einfach nur in nen Briefumschlag gestopft, sondern ein versichertes und trackbares Zweitpaket (inkl. Übermittlung der Tracking-Nummer) losgeschickt. 

Mit dabei war ein separater Lieferschein für das schon beim ersten Mal mitbezahlte Teil, also alles auch sauber dokumentiert. Wirklich super korrekt.

 Auch Carpsounder ist meiner Erfahrung nach sehr professionell organisiert (auch in puncto Beratung / Service), habe da im Lauf der Jahre ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen.


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Gleichzeitig auch bei Angelplatz einen angeblich lagernden Artikel bestellt, heute, etwa eine Woche später, noch nix von gehört, nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung, aber kann ja noch werden.:g
> 
> Grüße JK



Sieh an, als hätte wer mitgelesen.:q
Gestern noch die Versandbestätigung und heute schon das Paket erhalten.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Auch Carpsounder ist meiner Erfahrung nach sehr professionell organisiert (auch in puncto Beratung / Service), habe da im Lauf der Jahre ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen.



Carpsounder ist bzgl. Service und Produktqualität vorbildlich. Wenn ich das mit Erfahrungen vergleiche, die Angelkollegen mit Delkim gemacht haben ... :g


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Sieh an, als hätte wer mitgelesen.:q
> Gestern noch die Versandbestätigung und heute schon das Paket erhalten.#6
> 
> Grüße JK






:q


leider zu früh gefreut; drin war der falsche Stuhl.:g


----------



## Bobster (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> ..........leider zu früh gefreut; drin war der falsche Stuhl.:g


 
 ..etwa der heilige |kopfkrat


----------



## Nuesse (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Top


Nippon Tackle am 31.05 bestellt heute angekommen ,wenn der Kram nur nicht so teuer wäre .


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Camotackle, wie  immer alles Top.


----------



## JunkerManfred (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich kaufe eigentlich bisher nicht online. Deswegen finde ich das jetzt richtig gut, dass ihr hier einmal allerlei Onlineshops genannt habt, gleich mit euren Erfahrungen dazu. So werde ich das wohl vielleicht auch mal wagen.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Neptunmaster: Top, nur 2,99 € Versandkosten, gute Auswahl und faire Preise...Sonntagmittag bestellt, eben kam das Paket.

Gerlinger: Ebenfalls super Auswahl, gute Preise und schnelle Lieferung...Sonnabendnachmittag bestellt und eben kam das Paket.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Gerlinger
klasse, schnell, wie immer
einwandfrei, auch lange Pakete sehr gut stabil verpackt
Teilrücksendung nach Anschauen und Aussortieren klappt bestens!

Angelgeraete Bode
klasse, superschnell mehrmals, gerne immer wieder.
Nur habe ich jetzt erstmal für längere Zeit genug von dem heißen Stoff ! :m

Spinnprofi.de Habekost - ebay spinnprofi
einwandfrei, auch lange Pakete ordentlich verpackt

Octopus Wassersport GmbH - ebay fangshop38
einwandfrei, auch lange Pakete ordentlich verpackt

raubfischspezi
mit direktem Kontakt und guten Angeboten immer wieder gut!


----------



## bobbl (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Angelplatz.de

Günstige Preise aber lange Lieferzeit.
30.5. bestellt, 11.6. Versand, 12.6. Lieferung. 

Kontakt jederzeit möglich und freundlich. Ebenfalls erfreulich: Die Luftpolster im Paket sind aus kompostierbaren Kunststoff - vorbildlich, würde ich mir häufiger wünschen.


----------



## Muckimors (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.angelwelt-nord.de.....Vorsicht !!!!

Inhaber : Alexander Zimin...

Habe mitte Mai die Ware bestellt. Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Geld sofort überwiesen auch mitte Mai..Ware bis heute nicht geliefert. Habe den Herrn dann am 29.05 angerufen. Sehr überrascht am Telefon. Versicherte mir, daß er das klären und anrufen wollte wieder bei mir...Natürlich bis heute nicht geschehen. Ware ebenfalls nicht geliefert. Habe leider nicht mit Paypal bezahlt und der scheint sich "gut auszukennen"..
Auch auf unzählige Anschreiben reagiert der überhaupt nicht. Also Vorsicht !!!

Der ist auch fleißig bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen unterwegs und hat noch einen Ebay-Handel der auf einen anderen Namen läuft.... 
Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Harrie (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Boddenangler,mal wieder Klasse!

Freitag Vormittag bestellt und Samstag da.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe am 05.04 bei Angel Domäne eine Zalt Arc bestellt, hesgo alles und am 07.04 stand der Postbote vor der Tür.
> 
> Kauf ja wirklich gern lokal, aber 20 Euro an einer Rolle gespart, ist das keine Frage, wo ich kaufe.


 
Und wenn man mich heute dazu befragen würde, könnte die Antwort anders ausfallen.

Nach wenigen Angeltagen wurde die Rolle schwergängiger, natürlich immer mit Süsswasser gespült. 

Mal nach geguckt,  Kugellager an der Kurbel fest #q.

Also die Angeldomäne mal angeschrieben, die sagen einschicken,  aber die Schnur muss runter.

Das ist Mist,  die ist danach doch hin. So ein Getümmel mach ich nicht. Ok, also Spro mal abgeschrieben, und den Schaden und Umstand geschildert. Also mal gefragt, ob die mir das Kugellager zusenden.

Antwort: Ja, gegen Rechnung und Bestellung nur über den Fachhandel. 

Ich hab also gerade eine ziemliche Krawatte,  kaufe mir das Lager woanders selbst.


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hm, also ich erkenne da nix, was so nicht in Ordnung ist.#c 

(Von dem Lager mal abgesehen.)

Bei der Schnur hätte ich da auch keine  Bedenken, ich habe gefühlt schon par100 Mal Schnüre um und wieder aufgespult; Warum sollte die danach platt sein?|kopfkrat
Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, also ich erkenne da nix, was so nicht in Ordnung ist.#c
> 
> (Von dem Lager mal abgesehen.)
> 
> ...



Eben. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> :q
> 
> 
> leider zu früh gefreut; drin war der falsche Stuhl.:g




Ich mag den Thread.:m
Hat mich doch gerade an meine Bestellung bei Angelplatz erinnert...



 Mail ging soeben raus:


_Sehr geehrte Damnen und Herren, sehr geehrter Herr H.,

inzwischen sind seit Eingang meiner Rücksendung bei Ihnen über drei Wochen verstrichen ohne das ich von Ihnen gehört habe.
Wann kann ich mit der korrekten Lieferung der am 22.05.2018 bestellten Ware rechnen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

:g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ich müsste Spule und Ersatzspule umspulen,  habe aber keine Spule an einer anderen Rolle frei. Dann soll ich die Rolle auf meine Kosten einsenden. Wenn ich Pech haben erklärt man mir, das ich ja selbst bereits nachgedruckt habe und das man mir die Rolle gegen Rechnung wieder in Stand setzt. Dazukommen dann worst case nochmals Portokosten. 

Da besorge ich das Lager lieber selbst. Aber das ändert doch nichts daran,  dass das original Lager defekt ist.so ein Lager ist doch ein Centartikel und wäre im Brief billigst zu versenden. 

Wäre ich der Garantiepflichtige, wäre ich froh, so preiswert aus der Sache raus zu kommen.


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@ Frank:

Besorge dir mal eine billige, möglichst große Rolle, z.B. auf Ebay. Die sollte aber wenigstens eine E-Spule haben. Dann hast du immer deine persönliche Umspulstation zu Hause... #h#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Testudo
Im Prinzip haste ja schon recht, dass sowas ginge ...
 aber was dann wohl für Massen an Ersatzlageranforderungen etc. an den Händler oder Zentralvertrieb erfolgen würden ... :q

Mein Mitteilungsstand seitens der Händler ist eher, dass es bei vielen Herstellern gar keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, und wenigstens bis zu den 200€ Preisklasse Rollen sowieso nur noch Komplettaustausch stattfindet.
Hatte ich so 2017 schon, kam einfach andere Rolle zurück. Von daher "save the line" oder vergess sie. 
Abspulen geht auch gut mit Akkuschrauber, leerer Schnurspule und ein bischen Schraube+Bolzen. 
Runterspulen, nachunterfüttern, wenden muss man sowieso öfter, sonst ist es suboptimal.

Von daher ist das selberwechseln aller Standardverschleißteile sowieso schon mal besser, weil langfristig weitreichender (nachhaltig :q) und durch das "erste Mal" = Experimentieren muss man eben erst mal durch.

Gutes Gelingen! #6


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hi, das Lager unter diesen Umständen selber zu besorgen ist wahrscheinlich nicht die schlechteste Idee; Aber dafür, dass Du bereits an der Rolle rumgefummelt hast, kann ja weder Spro noch die Domäne was.:q 

Ich verstehe schon, dass Dir das nicht sonderlich schmeckt, aber ich denke man sollte schon so fair sein denen ihre Rechte zuzugestehen. Wer weiß schon wieviele "neue" Lager sonst plötzlich defekt wären. Ich denke ich würde als Gewerbetreibender auch nicht auf Zuruf irgendwelche Ersatzteile verschenken, eh...verschicken - seien sie noch so günstig; Dazu kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch Personalkosten in vielfacher Höhe des eigentlichen Pfennigartikels.|kopfkrat


Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das Lager unter diesen Umständen selber zu besorgen ist wahrscheinlich nicht die schlechteste Idee; Aber dafür, dass Du bereits an der Rolle rumgefummelt hast, kann ja weder Spro noch die Domäne was.:q
> 
> Ich verstehe schon, dass Dir das nicht sonderlich schmeckt, aber ich denke man sollte schon so fair sein denen ihre Rechte zuzugestehen. Wer weiß schon wieviele "neue" Lager sonst plötzlich defekt wären. Ich denke ich würde als Gewerbetreibender auch nicht auf Zuruf irgendwelche Ersatzteile verschenken, eh...verschicken - seien sie noch so günstig; Dazu kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch Personalkosten in vielfacher Höhe des eigentlichen Pfennigartikels.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Wenn der Kunde "zu Fuß" kommt ja. Wenn es mit Versand einher geht und man den Kunden praktisch nicht kennt, ist es eine Rechenaufgabe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ja natürlich habe ich reingeguckt, das sollte man aber auch besser tun, denn man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen,  wie teuer die Hersteller das Fett einkaufen, zumindest handeln sie demnach. 

Aber dadurch ist das Kugellager ja nicht kaputt gegangen, sondern es liegt ein Materialfehler vor zumal die Lager heute ja fast alle gekapselt sind.

Wenn man so ein Lager einzeln kauft kostet es vielleicht 2 Euro,  im EK beim Händler geht es um Centbeträge. Wer allen ernstes glaubt, ich möchte mich damit bereichern, das ich dafür einen Hersteller anschreibe, um ein solchen Wertgegenstand zu erschleichen...... 

Ist doch schon lächerlich, oder?

Edit Die Personalkosten kommen dazu? Ja aber Wareneingang, Test, Reparatur, Verpackung, Versand,  NullRechnung stellen, Buchen nur die Schritte die mir ad hoc einfallen,  wie sieht es da mit Personalkosten aus?


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Du vergißt, dass das was man heute Hersteller nennt, nichts mehr selber herstellt... die Zeiten der Deutschen Angelgräte Manufaktur sind eindeutig vorbei.

Was die Marken heute anbieten unterliegt, damals wie heute, gewissen Spielregeln. Die kann man einhalten, oder es bleiben lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wer allen ernstes glaubt, ich möchte mich damit bereichern, das ich dafür einen Hersteller anschreibe, um ein solchen Wertgegenstand zu erschleichen......


Geht doch nicht um Dich - sei Dir als valide abgenommen und Absolution erteilt! :m

Es geht den Herstellern schon bei den vielen Millionen Käufern um  einige Millionen Kreti&Pleti, und davon würden schon einige tun, nur um es auf dem Flohmarkt wieder zu verkaufen, oder sowas 

Wie Andal schreibt.


----------



## jkc (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich mag den Thread.:m
> Hat mich doch gerade an meine Bestellung bei Angelplatz erinnert...
> 
> 
> ...



Na, das ist ja mal frech: Angelplatz hat meine Mail nicht mal beantwortet sondern kommentarlos eine Rückzahlung via Paypal veranlasst. #c
Stellt sich mir im Nachhinein dann die Frage ob es wirklich ein Versehen war, dass mir ein falscher Stuhl geschickt wurde, oder hat man versucht mir ein Austauschartikel für einen nicht lieferbaren Artikel unterzujubeln?
Und wann hätten die wohl von sich aus reagiert, wenn ich nicht nachgefragt hätte? In drei Wochen sollte wohl genug Zeit da gewesen sein um eine Email zu schreiben?
Einzig positiv am gesamten Ablauf war, dass ich kurzfristig eine Retourenschein erhalten habe. 
Notiz an mich: Angelplatz steht ab sofort auf meine Blacklist.:g

Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

So die Rolle läuft wieder. Das Kugellager war ohne erkennbare Schäden komplett fest.

Der Ersatz hat sage und schreibe 92 Cent zzgl. Steuer gekostet und 1,30 Euro fürs Porto. Ich hab gleich 3 Lager gekauft, die mach ich zu Geld, wenn es mal knapp wird.:vik:

Die nächsten Rollen bestelle ich direkt in China,  schlechter kann der Service da auch nicht sein.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

@Testudo: das der „Hersteller“ nicht direkt mit den Kunden sondern über Händler zusammenarbeitet ist ein ganz normales Procedere
Damit schützt der Hersteller die Händler und sichert Arbeitsplätze.

Wenn du dich über den Händler beschwert hättest, weil er dir die Lager nicht bestellt oder die Schnur nicht abgespult hat, könnte ich ja noch ein wenig Verständnis aufbringen...
Außerdem bekommt der „Erbauer“ der Rolle die Lager bestimmt auch nur von einem Zulieferer der von kleinen chinesischen Wanderarbeiter-Fingern fertigen lässt.

Und wenn man sich vor dem Kauf bei einem Onlinehändler die AGB und die aktuelle Gesetzeslage zur Gemüte führt weiß man wann der Kunde und wann der Händler die Rücksendekosten zu tragen hat und kann dementsprechend reagieren und sich vielleicht berechtigterweise beschweren.

Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich wenn ein Bauteil dessen Preis im Pfennigbereich liegt den Geist aufgibt - aber in der Zeit wo man den Beitrag schreibt und die Antworten liest hat man die Schnur auch von Hand abgespult oder einen Angelfreund gefragt ob er einem aushilft.


----------



## fifire (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

waveinn.com
Zwei Tage nach dem avisierten Liefertermin wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die als vorrätig angebotene Ware nicht vorrätig ist. Ich wählte eine kostenneutrale farbliche Alternative. Der überforderte Kundenservice hatte dann nach meiner dritten Mail begriffen, was ich wollte, schickte ein Paket per GLS auf die weite Reise von Spanien nach Deutschland ... wo es nie ankam. Bin jetzt ohne meine Wunschköder in Urlaub gefahren. Mittlerweile, nach knapp 40 Kalendertagen gebe ich auf. Bei den Antworten des Kundenservices habe ich den Eindruck, mit einer Maschine zu reden. Sinnlos. Kundenorientierung = 0.
Kann vor diesem Shop nur warnen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @Testudo: das der „Hersteller“ nicht direkt mit den Kunden sondern über Händler zusammenarbeitet ist ein ganz normales Procedere
> Damit schützt der Hersteller die Händler und sichert Arbeitsplätze.
> 
> Wenn du dich über den Händler beschwert hättest, weil er dir die Lager nicht bestellt oder die Schnur nicht abgespult hat, könnte ich ja noch ein wenig Verständnis aufbringen...
> ...



Warum sollte ich als Kunde völlig unnötiger weise Unannehmlichkeit auf mich nehmen und die eine Schnur, die nicht billig war, hin und herspulen?  Als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter in der Branche ist dir aber schon  klar, daß der Kunde immer noch König ist?  

Es wäre doch genau so einfach möglich, die Rolle ohne Spulen in Empfang zu nehmen und instand zu setzen. Es ist doch kein Problem, die Rolle eben auch ohne Spulen wieder zu versenden

Man muss ja nicht jeden Blödsinn mitmachen, den die Firmen uns diktieren möchten. Und wenn die Gewährleistung greift erst recht nicht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Problem dabei...der Händler schickt das Ding zum Hersteller, der, sofern du deine Ansprüche waren möchtest, ein vollständiges Produkt erwartet...und zwar unabhängig davon ob es was gravierendes oder simples ist.
Der Hersteller muß zudem auch nicht zwingend reparieren, er kann dir genausogut ein funktionierendes gleiches Produkt zukommen lassen.
Das ist heutzutage auch gängige Praxis.

Behälst du die Spule und schickst die Rolle ohne ein, kann der Hersteller die Annahme verweigern oder dich dazu auffordern, die einbehaltene Spule zu bezahlen, völlig legitime Praxis, egal in welcher Branche.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Problem dabei...der Händler schickt das Ding zum Hersteller, der, sofern du deine Ansprüche waren möchtest, ein vollständiges Produkt erwartet...und zwar unabhängig davon ob es was gravierendes oder simples ist.
> Der Hersteller muß zudem auch nicht zwingend reparieren, er kann dir genausogut ein funktionierendes gleiches Produkt zukommen lassen.
> Das ist heutzutage auch gängige Praxis.
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar die Wahrheit, aber genau das wollen die Kollegen nicht hören und noch viel weniger wahrhaben. Is' halt so. #h


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



> Behälst du die Spule und schickst die Rolle ohne ein, kann der  Hersteller die Annahme verweigern oder dich dazu auffordern, die  einbehaltene Spule zu bezahlen, völlig legitime Praxis, egal in welcher  Branche.




Naja ich hatte mir vor Weihnachten 2 Brandungsrollen bestellt promte Lieferung alles gut nur die Ersatzspulen aus Kunststoff da war noch von der Gußform der Grat dran schön überlackiert.


Nach einem Telefonat mit Angelplatz und der Erklärung das ich die Rollen zum Fischen zwischen den Jahren bräuchte, durfte ich nur die Ersatzspulen zurückschicken und man sagte mir zu die Ersatzspulen zuzuschicken.


Nach ca.1 Monat hatte ich die erste Ersatzspule (aber kein Kunststoff sondern Alu) und vor 2 Monaten die zweite (war nicht lieferbar)
also außer der Wartezeit alles gut.


Also wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt mit bestellten Sachen erstmal anrufen und dann freundlich nachfragen wie man das Problem beseitigt, das hat bei mir bislang immer geklappt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Wie Bimmelrudi schon schrieb KANN der Hersteller darauf bestehen.

Er wird es aber nicht, wenn er zu oft auf Widerstand stößt. 

Ich sehe keinen triftigen Grund, kommentarlos jeden Mist mitzumachen, nur weil es andere Kunden gibt,  die sich am Ring durch die Nase vorführen lassen.

Es steht aber doch jedem frei, selbst für sich zu entscheiden, wie er sich verhält.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Es liegt im Ermessen des Herstellers, ob er dir aus Kulanz entgegenkommt oder eben nicht.

Wie im Fall von Astacus74 war es der Händler der kulanterweise die Spulen besorgt hat, der auch der direkte Ansprechpartner ist.
Der Händler kann Ansprüche an den Hersteller geltend machen, du als Endverbraucher erstmal nur an den Händler, der dir die Ware verkauft hat.

Das ist gängiges Recht und daran haben sich auch "Könige" zu halten.


----------



## Moringotho (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

sers,

hiki_versand_gmbh.
3kg stickmix, 1kg pellets und 1x liquid.
am 13.07 bestellt und am 16.07 angekommen.

garnicht übel in der kurzen zeit! hab ich schon schlechter erlebt bei deutschen shops.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es liegt im Ermessen des Herstellers, ob er dir aus Kulanz entgegenkommt oder eben nicht.
> 
> Wie im Fall von Astacus74 war es der Händler der kulanterweise die Spulen besorgt hat, der auch der direkte Ansprechpartner ist.
> Der Händler kann Ansprüche an den Hersteller geltend machen, du als Endverbraucher erstmal nur an den Händler, der dir die Ware verkauft hat.
> ...



Ich habe mir die AGB der Angeldomäne  ja mal angesehen,  ihr stellt dass immer so als Gesetzmäßigkeit dar, basierend auf welcher Ordnung erfolgt das?

Ich habe nichts gefunden, was genau das aussagt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Erklärt das wichtigste schonmal.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewährleistung


Weitere Einzelheiten kann man im Kaufrecht, Mängelhaftung, Nacherfüllung nachlesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Na schau, das regelt alles das Recht auf Nachbesserung, Reparatur und Austausch. So weit alles chique, aber nirgendwo wirst du einen Passus finden, der dabei dem Verbraucher innerhalb der Gewährleistung zum Nachteil gereicht. Und das zu Recht, er hat sich ja nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen. Und wenn ich den Spulenkern aufgefüttert habe und eine wertige Schnur aufgespürt habe, die ich wieder runter nehmen soll, dann ist das zu meinem Nachteil.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Ist deine Sichtweise.

Du zeigst einen Mangel beim Händler an, der muss seiner Pflicht nachkommen, Nachbesserung (zb Reparatur), Neubelieferung durch identischen oder gleichwertigen (nach Absprache mit dem Kunden) Artikel, oder deinen Widerspruch vom Kaufvertrag zulassen.

Wenn du als Endkunde aber nur einen Teil der Ware aus dem Kaufvertrag zurücksendest und einen nicht gerade unwichtigen Teil einbehälst, kann er die Annahme verweigern oder eben Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen.
Denn er muss dir ebenso ein vollständiges Produkt übersenden, wie es sich aus dem Kaufvertrag ergibt um seine Pflicht zu waren.
Ansonsten wäre ein solcher Vertrag nichtig.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

[FONT=&quot]Oh, wenn ich das hier lese, schwant mir schon Böses, da ich eine neue Abdeckkappe für eine Ryobi Applause brauche ([/FONT]cap assy. / part No. 0219888[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Kappe, die gegenüber der Kurbel sitzt, ist bei der fast unbenutzten Rolle unterwegs flöten gegangen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Beim Hersteller / Großhändler braucht man wohl nicht anzurufen, wie mir schon jemand mitgeteilt hatte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Den Cent-Artikel zu besorgen wird wohl aufwändig werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Andal (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Oh, wenn ich das hier lese, schwant mir schon Böses, da ich eine neue Abdeckkappe für eine Ryobi Applause brauche ([/FONT]cap assy. / part No. 0219888[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Die Kappe, die gegenüber der Kurbel sitzt, ist bei der fast unbenutzten Rolle unterwegs flöten gegangen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Beim Hersteller / Großhändler braucht man wohl nicht anzurufen, wie mir schon jemand mitgeteilt hatte.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Den Cent-Artikel zu besorgen wird wohl aufwändig werden.[/FONT]
> ...



Zu deinem Trost. Die Deckel und Schrauben sind bei allen Marken praktisch identisch. Der Fachhandel hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Oh, wenn ich das hier lese, schwant mir schon Böses, da ich eine neue Abdeckkappe für eine Ryobi Applause brauche ([/FONT]cap assy. / part No. 0219888[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Die Kappe, die gegenüber der Kurbel sitzt, ist bei der fast unbenutzten Rolle unterwegs flöten gegangen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Beim Hersteller / Großhändler braucht man wohl nicht anzurufen, wie mir schon jemand mitgeteilt hatte.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Den Cent-Artikel zu besorgen wird wohl aufwändig werden.[/FONT]
> ...



Guck mal hierhttps://www.google.de/search?client=tablet-android-samsung&biw=962&bih=601&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=9ilOW5jXIMKk6AS5prLYDQ&q=cap+assy+spinning+reel+spare+part&oq=cap+assy+spinning+reel+sparepart&gs_l=mobile-gws-wiz-img.1.0.30i10.8502.12517..14988...0.0...752.2566.0j8j5-1j1......0....1.eb-TSEy9_Ps#imgrc=XlSPbB6ih1xJxM:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Danke euch!
Ich denke aber nicht dass davon etwas passt.
Rollenseitig hat die Applause ein Innengewinde  und auf Seite der Abdeckkappe ein abgedeckt liegendes Außengewinde.


----------



## yeti4x4 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Taskacarp.com / Letsgetfishing.co.uk #d

Hatte mir Taschen dort bestellt für mich und meinen Angelkollegen auf taskacarp.com, der Versand dementsprechend teuer, 20 GBP.

Seltsamerweise wird man in der Kaufabwicklung auf Letsgetfishing.co.uk weitergeleitet wo der Versand nach DE nur einen 1/4 kostet (auf Ebay betreibt der Shop ebenfalls eine Seite, Versandkosten die Hälfte). Es gibt keinen Hinweis bei Taskacarp (bin davon ausgegangen direkt beim Hersteller zu bestellen) darüber.

4 Taschen waren in der Größe nicht mehr lieferbar obwohl anders deklariert, nur noch eine Tasche vorhanden. Ok, trotzdem bestellt weil in DE nicht mehr verfügbar. Die Tasche kam nur in einer dünnen Lage Luftpolsterfolie, ohne Karton, etc. Ergebnis = durch den Versand völlig zerknickt und kaputt. Zudem wurden noch Handtücher von Taska bestellt damit der Versand nicht so schmerzhaft ist. Ergebnis = ganz andere Handtücher waren in der zerknäuelten Tasche.

Kontaktaufnahme per E-Mail wurde komplett ignoriert (mehrfach angeschrieben), dann wurde PayPal eingeschlatet. Selbst dort gab es Null Reaktion vom VK obwohl das Geld eingefroren wurde, Gottseidank habe ich mein Geld zurück.
Der VK macht noch nicht einmal Anstalten mir jetzt einen Retorenaufkleber zukommen zu lassen oder Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Ein anderer Angelkollege hat direkt bei Letsgetfishing bestellt, die letzten zwei Taska Zubehörtaschen für 8,99 GBP im Ausverkauf. Seit knapp 2 Wochen keine Reaktion, kein Versand. Auf Ebay sind diese beiden Artikel noch im Shop aufgeführt (kosten aber dort das 29,99 GBP).Ein  PayPal Konflikt wurde dann gemeldet, Letsgetfishing hatte plötzlich eine Trackingnummer angegeben welche überhaupt nicht existiert im System, weitere Kontaktaufnahme wurde dann vom VK ignoriert. 

So etwas unseriöses habe ich noch nie erlebt, anscheinend sind Kunden aus DE nicht wirklich willkommen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Michael_05er (1. August 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

Hab mir am letzten Freitag bei Frank Buchholz (Haar-jig.de)ein paar Plattfisch-Jigs für den Urlaub geholt. Freitag bestellt und bezahlt, 45 Minuten später schon die Versandbestätigung per Mail, gestern war das Päckchen da. Top!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. August 2018)

*AW: Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop*

www.major-fish.de
Top

Habe mir im Bereich UL angeln einige Sachen besorgt. Sehr günstig, gefällt mir. Und ist schnell angekommen. Gerne wieder


----------



## Shura (23. Oktober 2018)

www.nordfishing77.at

Gestern früh bestellt, heute da. Top und sicher verpackt, kein Sperrgutzuschlag. Drei mal dort bestellt bisher, keinerlei Probleme!


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2018)

Gerlinger mal wieder top.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2018)

Der Angler aus Neubrandenburg ist ein grosser Ebay Shop und war top!


----------



## zotel (24. Oktober 2018)

CAMO-Tackel Sonntag bestellt heute da,alles Top verpackt,+ kleines Extra.


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Oktober 2018)

zotel schrieb:


> CAMO-Tackel Sonntag bestellt heute da,alles Top verpackt,+ kleines Extra.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen,die Jungs von Camo-Tackel,haben ihren Shop voll im Griff.https://www.camo-tackle.de/CAMO-Tackle-Die-Spezialisten-fuer-Gummikoeder


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2018)

Mal wieder ne schlechte Erfahrung......

Jigs and more (Ebayshop) reagiert, nachdem man etwas kauft, tagelang nicht. Schickt keine zusammengefasste Rechnung.

Finger weg !!!


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2018)

Moin, 

zuletzt bei Digitalo.de 2 Knipex Cobolt bestellt. Beide als vorrätig gelistet. 
Digitalo bietet versandkostenfreien Versand ab etwa 30€ bei Bezahlart "Sofort" - man gelangt auf eine Seite die die Zugangsdaten fürs online Konto abfragt, gefiel mir schon nicht, habs trotzdem versucht, funktionierte aber nicht. Dank an meine Bank die scheinbar nicht jeden Spacko an mein Konto lässt.

Geschickt wurde bisher nur einer der Bolzenschneider, während der andere immer noch als lagernd auf der Shopseite gelistet ist.
Das die Dinger inzwischen etwas mehr kosten wird wahrscheinlich Zufall sein, obwohl ich kurz auch an dynamic pricing dachte...
Immerhin war bei der Lieferung vermerkt, dass der andere Cobolt nachgeliefert wird.
Preise waren konkurrenzlos günstig.
Etwas verwirrend war, das das selbe Produkt teils zu zwei unterscheiden Preisen im Shop angeboten wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2018)

Was mir grundsätzlich zunehmend auffällt ist die Überversorgung mit Informationen zu einer Bestellung. Es gibt für alles eine Email - Man wird ja fast schon darüber informiert wenn mal ein Mitarbeiter im Versand einen Köttel legen geht.
Im Prinzip würden mir Eingangsbestätigung für die Bestellung und wenn überhaubt Versandbestätigung ausreichen. Digitale Rechnung ist für mich auch noch OK.
Wichtig wäre mir eine Mitteilung wenn es zu einer verzögerten Lieferung kommt, aber die habe ich quasi noch nie bekommen, also die Mitteilung darüber...
Aber warum man standardmäßig teils mehr als 5 Emails für jede Bestellung bekommen muss ist mir unklar.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Oktober 2018)

Die Bestätigungsmail kommen automatisiert aus dem Buchhaltungsprogramm etc., sieht sicher gewollt nach sehr viel Kommunikationsaktivität aus.
Interessant finde ich das "Versandt" mit Datum/Uhrzeit.

Bei den Themen wie Verzögerung oder Ausfall müßte jemand ja nachdenken und extra kommunizieren ... erlebe ich höchst selten.

Aber auch schon tolle Sonderausnahmen erlebt, ob Gerlinger oder Bode und paar andere, wo plötzlich jemand einfach durchklingelt und fragt ...
Das ist dann im Nachhinein fast schon schockierend


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2018)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber auch schon tolle Sonderausnahmen erlebt, ob Gerlinger oder Bode und paar andere, wo plötzlich jemand einfach durchklingelt und fragt ...



Das sind dann quasi immer verlässliche, seriöse Läden mit sehr gut gepflegten Shop-Systemen, bei denen ansonsten so gut wie nie was schiefgeht (vor allem in puncto Lieferbarkeit) - und denen es sozusagen peinlich ist, wenn letzteres doch mal vorkommt.


----------



## Bandito_MK (31. Oktober 2018)

Askari:
Mein (zumindest noch) Hauptlieferant. Nicht weil ich Askari besonders toll finde, sondern weil ich es einfach mag in einem richtigem Katalog blättern zu können ohne mich durch zig Internetseiten klicken zu müssen.
Und deren HP ist auch die größte Schwachstelle - z.B. Unmengen an Posen, sehe ich mir jedoch ein Modell näher an, dann muß ich oft feststellen das es besagte Pose z.B. in fünf Traggewichten gibt und alle eine Lieferzeit von X-Wochen oder gar von Monaten haben. Warum nimmt man solche Artikel dann nicht gleich vorrübergehend raus?
Die Zeitspanne zwischen Bestellung und Versand ist so lala, Askari braucht meist schon ein paar Tage - und dann wird leider via Hermes versendet. Ich bevorzuge Lieferung via DHL, aber das ich meine persönliche Präferenz...

Gerlinger: 
Gestern zum ersten Mal dort bestellt - 18 unterschiedliche Artikel, alle lieferbar. Das ist fein  
Heute schon die Versandbestättigung erhalten, laut Paketverfolgung kommt meine Lieferung schon morgen an-via DHL. Das ist schon rekordverdächtig schnell und wenn alles klappt, dann liegt auch ein Katalog dabei und ich habe wieder was zum blättern...

Boddenangler:
Erst letzte Woche via Ebay einen Rod Pod bestellt. Schnelle Lieferung, super Preis!


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2018)

Bandito_MK schrieb:


> wenn alles klappt, dann liegt auch ein Katalog dabei und ich habe wieder was zum blättern...



Beim Gerlinger-Katalog finde ich es auch sehr angenehm, dass darin diverse (wenn auch nicht alle) Haken und Kleinteile in ziemlich genau hinkommenden Originalgrößen abgebildet sind.

So kann man umzurüstende Wobbler etc. einfach mal direkt "dranhalten" und erspart sich potenziell unpassende Blindflüge.

Was im Fall von VMC-Haken/-Kleinteilen übrigens auch direkt per PDF-Ausdruck über die VMC-Page geht (sofern der Ausdruck nicht verzerrt ist etc.).


----------



## feederbrassen (4. November 2018)

Immer wieder gerne :
Camoutackle


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. November 2018)

Die Hamburger-Jungs haben ihren Shop voll im Griff.   

https://www.camo-tackle.de/CAMO-Tackle-Die-Spezialisten-fuer-Gummikoeder


----------



## Purist (4. November 2018)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Was im Fall von VMC-Haken/-Kleinteilen übrigens auch direkt per PDF-Ausdruck über die VMC-Page geht (sofern der Ausdruck nicht verzerrt ist etc.).



Wenn du den Katalog als PDF hast, einfach auf 100% im PDF Viewer stellen, dann brauchst du auch nichts ausdrucken weil die Größe 1:1 auf deinem Display zu sehen ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - bislang dachte ich immer, dass da bei jeglicher Bildschirm-Darstellung auch auf 100 % unweigerlich eine optische Verzerrung eintritt (quasi individuell Monitor-bedingt) und daher nur der Ausdruck real kommt.

Insofern habe ich da bislang noch nie einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Display und Druck angestellt.

Man lernt nie aus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2018)

Naja, sofern zwei (resp. mehrere) Bildschirme unterschiedliche Formate wie 23z vs. 34z bei derselben Pixelauflösung (z.B. FHD 1920x1080) haben, oder umgekehrt: verschiedene Auflösungen bei derselben Bildschirmfläche, können sich schon krasse Abweichungen ergeben.
Der ppi Wert (pixel per inch) muss 1) schon korrekt im System eingestellt sein und 2) der PDF-Viewer das auch korrekt nutzen (können).


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2018)

Tackle Dealer Angelbedarf Helmstedt
Hatte Keitech Köder die ich in der Farbe Watermelon PP unbedingt haben wollte für den ganz normalen Preis.
Klasse und sofort versandt.


----------



## Tinca52 (11. November 2018)

ANGEL SHOP
German Tackle.de
Absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## Bandito_MK (14. November 2018)

Ich habe jetzt das erste Mal bei Gerlinger bestellt - u.a. einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger von Cormoran.
Ausgepackt, Batterie rein - nichts geht... Der 9V-Block hatte ne Leerlaufspannung von 9,4V, war also voll - ergo, der Bissanzeiger ist defekt.
Eine kurze Mail an Gerlinger reichte, 2 Tage später hat mir der freundliche DHLer einfach einen neuen gebracht.

Das nenn ich Kundenservice und ich weiß wo ich nun öfter bestellen werde - Top!


----------



## Bobster (20. November 2018)

*Camo - Tackle*
Sonntag Abend bestellt - Dienstag Mittag
von der "süßen" DHL-Fahrerin bis an die
Wohnungstür gebracht worden.
...und 2 GuFies als Freebe (umsonst) 

Besser geht's doch nicht....


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2018)

Bobster schrieb:


> *Camo - Tackle*
> Sonntag Abend bestellt - Dienstag Mittag
> von der "süßen" DHL-Fahrerin bis an die
> Wohnungstür gebracht worden.
> ...


Geht ihr jetzt zusammen Angeln?


----------



## Angler2097 (22. November 2018)

Raubfischspezialist mal wieder Top


----------



## W.M. (27. November 2018)

Weiß jemand hier, ob _Angelsport Moritz _ein Online-Shop führt?
Wenn ja, unter welcher Adresse?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2018)

Die haben keinen Onlineshop und versenden auch nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2018)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die haben keinen und versenden auch nicht.


Ja leider.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2019)

Heute mal was schlechtes zu vermelden, ein Paket vom Gerlinger heute erst im nächsten Jahr angekommen - Laufzeit über ein Jahr hinaus! 
21.12. bestellt und bezahlt. Negativrekord von fast 2 Wochen, die vielen Pausentage machen es leider möglich  Bei DHL funktioniert das Online-Tracking dann auch überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## RonTom (4. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube das Problem lag nicht an Gerlinger. Man kann ja nach verfolgen wann ein Paket abgeholt/eingeliefert wurde. In der Vorweihnachtszeit kann es schon mal länger dauern bei DHL bei Millionen von Paketen täglich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2019)

Der Unterschied ist ja der Superablauf kaum 36h zu 13 Tagen = 312h Lieferzeit, was mal eben rund Faktor 10 (!)  ist. 
Die Erfahrung jetzt schon mehrfach gemacht: Wenn das Paket denn in die "Halde" kommt, so in der Art aber ganz nach unten, dann wird es aber so richtig ausgebremst ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2019)

am-angelsport wieder mal top!!!

Am Sonntag abend bestellt. Montag verschickt --> Dienstag mittag angekommen!

Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Spaßfischer (8. Januar 2019)

Das erste Mal bei clickbaits bestellt, alles bestens sogar ein gratis Köder ...


----------



## Petterson (8. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Heute mal was schlechtes zu vermelden, ein Paket vom Gerlinger heute erst im nächsten Jahr angekommen - Laufzeit über ein Jahr hinaus!
> 21.12. bestellt und bezahlt. Negativrekord von fast 2 Wochen, die vielen Pausentage machen es leider möglich  Bei DHL funktioniert das Online-Tracking dann auch überhaupt nicht mehr.



Geht aber auch anders: am 24.12. beim Gerlinger bestellt und bezahlt, trotz Feiertage am 27.12. (also 2ter Werktag nach Bestellung) bei mir angekommen (hätte erst nach Neujahr damit gerechnet)!......Dein Problem lag sicher nicht beim Händler, sondern begraben unter den viiiielen Päckchen, die der gelbe Weihnachtsmann noch zu verschippern hatte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2019)

Das ^ ist interessant, steht schon vorsorglich immer was bei der Einlieferungs-/Sendungsaufgabe-Email dabei.
Mo hat Gerlinger (angeblich) Ruhetag 
Hattest Du was langes oder (wahrscheinlich) was kleines ?


----------



## alexpp (8. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte beim Gerlinger am 24.12.18 um 23:55 bestellt und bezahlt. Die Rechnung am 26.12 per email bekommen, Rechnungsdatum 25.12.18. Versandbestätigung am 27.12. erhalten und das 166cm lange Paket wurde Samstag 29.12.18 geliefert.


----------



## Justin123 (8. Januar 2019)

Vergesst nicht das auch Inventurzeit ist und somit viele Shops auch für einen gewissen Zeitraum keinen Versand anbieten oder sich dieser verzögern kann. Dazu die Feiertage, da staut sich einiges an bei den Paketlieferanten bzw in den Shops.


----------



## nostradamus (8. Januar 2019)

hi,
hat jemand erfahrung hiermit: 
https://www.bwscdstore.com/

danke 
mario


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2019)

Moin, Erfahrungen nicht, aber ich stolper in letzter Zeit immer wieder über solche Webseiten in fast allen Shoprichtungen. Sind mir sehr suspekt die Teile. Kein Impressum, oft ist unklar von wo versendet wird. Ich will nicht unterstellen, dass das Grundsätzlich Betrüger sind aber gehe in jedem Fall davon aus, das die aus dem Ausland versenden Ggf. Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer fällig wird und Du ohne Garantie bestellst. Mindestens ein Shop war dabei, bei dem ich davon ausgehe, dass es ein Betrüger war, der hatte Northface Jacken zu etwa 60% des üblichen Preises, welche es aber gar nicht gibt, Bilder waren von sehr schlechter Qualität, so das keine Details zu erkennen waren. Da war die Adresse aber auch schon voll Banane, war eben ein Kleidungsshop mit Pension Alexander oder so ähnlich im Namen.
Also vorsicht.

Edit: Schau doch nur mal auf die Preise, das stinkt doch bis zum Himmel:
https://www.bwscdstore.com/clearance-sale-s2xl-odrdღ-hoodie-herren-sweatshirt-sweater-mauml-nner-mantel-kapuzenpullover-jacke-parka-hooded-langarmshirts-trenchcoat-pullover-outwear-cardigan-strickjacke-sweatjacke-anzug-blazer-p-248915.html

https://www.bwscdstore.com/bosch-hr...fectroast-perfectbake-edelstahl-p-248901.html

Grüße JK


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Januar 2019)

Was die Lieferzeiten angeht, muss es nicht unbedingt am Versender liegen - ich habe bei uns in der Gegend feststellen dürfen, daß Post und Co mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Effizienzschraube gedreht haben.... 
Einzelne Wohngebiete werden nur noch zwei Mal pro Woche oder nach Sendungsaufkommen durch die Zusteller angesteuert - Sauerei!


----------



## Bilch (9. Januar 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> hat jemand erfahrung hiermit:
> https://www.bwscdstore.com/
> 
> ...


Ich würde dem Shop nicht vertrauen. Der Lager ist weißgottwo und die Ware wird auch von dort (wenn überhaupt) verschickt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Januar 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> hat jemand erfahrung hiermit:
> https://www.bwscdstore.com/
> 
> ...



Finger weg.

Kein Impressum, Zahlung nur per Kreditkarte, billigste Aufmachung der Shopseite, den es erst seit Ende November 2018 überhaupt gibt.
Schaut für mich schwer nach nem Fakeshop aus, wie sie seit ein paar Jahren überall aus dem Boden wachsen, wo alte nicht mehr gebrauchte domains aufgekauft werden, um sie dafür zu missbrauchen, da sie seit Jahren aktiv und für Google vertrauenswürdig sind.


----------



## nostradamus (9. Januar 2019)

Danke! 
Sehe ich auch so! 
Also sollte man das ganze als Warnung verstehen! 

Danke
Mario


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Was die Lieferzeiten angeht, muss es nicht unbedingt am Versender liegen - ich habe bei uns in der Gegend feststellen dürfen, daß Post und Co mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Effizienzschraube gedreht haben....
> Einzelne Wohngebiete werden nur noch zwei Mal pro Woche oder nach Sendungsaufkommen durch die Zusteller angesteuert - Sauerei!



Hallo,

das kann man aber durch T&T selbst nachprüfen, ob dem so ist. Habe ich bis jetzt eigentlich noch nicht bemerkt und ich wohne schon etwas abeits (Stichstrasse  mit etwa 500 Meter Länge und 7 Ein- und 2 Zweifamilienhäusern).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Januar 2019)

Muss ja nicht überall so umgesetzt werden... 
Bei uns in der Gegend ist mir das aufgefallen und bei Gesprächen mit Nachbarn & Co bestätigt worden.

Aber vergleiche mal Rinteln und Fürth größenmäßig...


----------



## Bilch (9. Januar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, Erfahrungen nicht, aber ich stolper in letzter Zeit immer wieder über solche Webseiten in fast allen Shoprichtungen. Sind mir sehr suspekt die Teile. Kein Impressum, oft ist unklar von wo versendet wird. Ich will nicht unterstellen, dass das Grundsätzlich Betrüger sind aber gehe in jedem Fall davon aus, das die aus dem Ausland versenden Ggf. Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer fällig wird und Du ohne Garantie bestellst. Mindestens ein Shop war dabei, bei dem ich davon ausgehe, dass es ein Betrüger war, der hatte Northface Jacken zu etwa 60% des üblichen Preises, welche es aber gar nicht gibt, Bilder waren von sehr schlechter Qualität, so das keine Details zu erkennen waren. Da war die Adresse aber auch schon voll Banane, war eben ein Kleidungsshop mit Pension Alexander oder so ähnlich im Namen.
> Also vorsicht.
> 
> Edit: Schau doch nur mal auf die Preise, das stinkt doch bis zum Himmel:
> ...


Habe zufällig noch so eine dubiose Seite gefunden
https://www.pinpargoods.xyz/
https://www.pinpargoods.xyz/ruten-c-1_54_690/


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Januar 2019)

Verschleierte Domain, unter dessen AGBs taucht im letzten Absatz noch eine andere Adresse auf, die es so nicht mehr gibt (warum wohl)....einfach simples copy/paste 
Diese aktuelle Domain ist sogar zum Kauf freigegeben

Gibt auch ganz lustige Namen dt. Seiten, die Dinge vertreiben wollen, die sie nicht haben/haben können.

Siehe auch der post


jkc schrieb:


> ...der hatte Northface Jacken zu etwa 60% des üblichen Preises, welche es aber gar nicht gibt, Bilder waren von sehr schlechter Qualität, so das keine Details zu erkennen waren. Da war die Adresse aber auch schon voll Banane, war eben *ein Kleidungsshop mit Pension Alexander oder so ähnlich im Namen*.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2019)

Erstmal danke an alle Warnenden, ist ein guter Platz hier für alle Anglers !

Irgendwie ist für google das Ranking von Anglerboard nun erheblich gefallen ...
Habe gerade mal die Nagelprobe gemacht, suchen nach: bwscdstore , bwscdstore.com
Vor zwei Jahren kam bei sowas das Anglerboard immer gleich weit oben, wenn dazu ein Thread mit mehrfacher Namenswiederholung existiert(e).


----------



## yukonjack (10. Januar 2019)

Also nun mal für mich Ahnungslosen. Die aufgeführten Shops sind alles Fakes und falls ich da was bestelle ist das Geld futsch?


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Also nun mal für mich Ahnungslosen. Die aufgeführten Shops sind alles Fakes und falls ich da was bestelle ist das Geld futsch?



Das weiß ich nicht, das musst Du ausprobieren. 

Ich bestelle woanders.

Grüße JK


----------



## nostradamus (11. Januar 2019)

Hi
Geld sollte erstmal weg sein und man könnte versuchen das Geld vom kreditkartenunternehmen zurück zu erhalten. Sollte aber schwer sein.
Gruß Mario


----------



## yukonjack (11. Januar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht, das musst Du ausprobieren.
> 
> Ich bestelle woanders.
> 
> Grüße JK


Ja, warum bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen. Ich mach`s dann mal wie du, bestelle woanders.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2019)

Mal wieder eine unerfreulichere Erfahrung.

Bei Stollenwerk (angeln-shop.de) ne Rute bestellt und wegen krummer Spitze/Nichtgefallens widerrufen.

Im Gegensatz zu Gerlinger, wo es Retourenscheine sehr günstig gibt und Askari, wo die Retoure kostenlos ist, muss man bei Stollenwerk selbst voll für Retoure aufkommen!
Bei der Rute immerhin stolze 17€ an GLS.

Wer also bei Stollenwerk bestellt, sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass eine evtl. Retoure in voller Höhe selbt zu tragen ist. Auch wenn eine Rute ne schiefe Spitze hat.


----------



## Piere (16. Januar 2019)

Krumme Angel ist meiner Meinung nach ein Sachmangel. Darauf würde ich mich beziehen und den Mangel dokumentieren und die Kosten einfordern. Sachverhalt hat mit normaler Retoure nichts zu tun.


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2019)

Jupp, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2019)

Ja so ist es eigentlich.
Ich hab wiederrufen per mail und geschrieben...Rute schief/gefällt nicht.
Daraufhin kam zurück: Widerruf angekommen. Bitte auf eigene Kosten zurückschicken.

Die Rute ist heute dort wieder angekommen. Mal sehen ob se sich nochmal melden.

Ansonsten seht es als warnenden Beitrag.


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2019)

Na, wenn Du widerrufen hast, dann ist das mit den Rücksendekosten denke ich ok, bei einer Reklamation nicht, dann hätte Stollenwerk jedoch die Möglichkeit nachzubessern und Dir eine andere Rute zu schicken...

Ich habe gerade ne Bestellung aus USA laufen und inzwischen ist sie hier. DHL will für die Auslage der Einfuhrsteuer in Höhe von 12€ eine Pauschale von 6€ haben, haben sie im März letzten Jahres wohl eingeführt.
 Nicht ganz klar ist mir auf welchem Weg DHL an meine Sendung gekommen ist, beim Versender ist DHL keine Versandoption, mag sein, dass da irgendwelche Kooperationen bestehen, was für mich so auf die Schnelle aber nicht ersichtlich ist.
Das wirkliche Ärgernis dabei ist aber, dass die Postfiliale wo ich das Ding gerade abholen wollte zum wiederholten Male geschlossen war. Hängt dann immer schön ein Zettel in der Tür, was mir natürlich super weiter hilft wenn ich ohnehin schon da bin. Gefühlt ist das bei jedem dritten Besuch so, dass die Filiale zu ganz normalen Zeiten geschlossen hat. Kein Plan was da abgeht. Ist auch kein abgeschiedenes Ding wo niemand hin ginge, das Teil liegt in einem Einkaufszentrum mit vielen 1000 Besuchern am Tag, Wartezeiten regelmäßig 10 Minuten und mehr...


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine unerfreulichere Erfahrung.
> 
> Bei Stollenwerk (angeln-shop.de) ne Rute bestellt und wegen krummer Spitze/Nichtgefallens widerrufen.
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei Angel Domäne, Rocksweeper nano bestellt, krumme Spitze, wiederrufen und sage und schreibe 28 Euro retoure bezahlt. Ich hätte ein garaniefall angeben müssen.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2019)

Hab mir meine letzte Rute bei Bode gekauft. Zuerst im Regal ausgesucht. Dann ging der zuvorkommende Verkäufer ins Lager. Erneut begrabbelt, bezahlt und sehr zufrieden nach Hause gefahren. So kann es auch gehen.


----------



## Xianeli (16. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Hab mir meine letzte Rute bei Bode gekauft. Zuerst im Regal ausgesucht. Dann ging der zuvorkommende Verkäufer ins Lager. Erneut begrabbelt, bezahlt und sehr zufrieden nach Hause gefahren. So kann es auch gehen.



Rute und Rolle werden deshalb auch nur im Notfall bestellt und sonst fahre ich auch zum Bode und kaufe dort. Zahle gerne was mehr wenn ich dafür einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort habe. 


Nur doof das ein Widerruf nicht kostenlos ist, eine Reklamation schon. Kann ich zum Teil verstehen aber wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt dann sollte es mir doch innerhalb von 14 Tagen möglich sein die Ware  kostenlos wieder zurück zu geben. Gelten für Onlineshops nicht die gleichen Regeln ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2019)

14 Tage Rückgaberecht gibt gesetzlich es nur online.
Im Laden leider nicht !
Da kannst du nur auf Kulanz hoffen.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2019)

Je regelmäßiger im Laden, desto Kulanz. Plötzlich auch bei Dingen, wo man es gar nicht vermutet hätte. Nix gegen den Onlinehandel, aber so ein persönlicher Kontakt hat schon was. Gleiches gilt aber auch beim WWW-Höndler, den man öfter mal bemüht... ein gewisser Bekanntheitsgrad ist kein Schaden nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2019)

Ja das ist tatsächlich so und glücklich wer einen solchen Shop in der Nähe hat.

Online kann das auch nicht schaden obwohl ich da noch keine großen Unterschiede bemerkt habe.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2019)

Bei den Onlinehändlern einfach mal öfter das gute alte Telefon benutzen. Man hat einen echten Menschen gegenüber...


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2019)

Moin, hier noch eine andere Geschichte:

Ich habe vor kurzem eine gebrauchte Digitalkamera bei Asgoodasnew bestellt. Der Zustand wurde als "gut" beschrieben, was Asgoodasnew mit sichtbaren Gebrauchspuren an Display und Gehäuse erläutert.

Erhalten habe ich diese Kamera:













Ich sag mal so, normal sind Kratzer auf einem Display ja eher schwer zu fotografieren...was das angeht war die Kamera sehr entgegen kommend.

Zusätzlich zu dem massiv zerkratzem Display, was schon allein für mich weit an einem guten Zustand vorbei geht, war neben einem Fingerabdruck auch weiterer Schmutz auf der Linse des Objektivs, was für mich nicht gerade für eine sachgerechte Überprüfung spricht.
Erfreulich war, dass die Rückabwicklung problemlos ging, wenn auch ich den Eindruck hatte, dass man sich meiner Kritik an der Zustandsbeschreibung kein Stück weit angenommen hat. Kostenlose Retouremarke und Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises inklusive Portokosten erhielt ich umgehend.
Trotzdem haben sie mich leider nicht als zukünftigen Kunden gewinnen können.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das ist tatsächlich so und glücklich wer einen solchen Shop in der Nähe hat.


Das ist der Punkt.

Bei meinem nächsten örtlichen Händler gibt es aber nur leider eingeschränkt interessante Ruten, bzw. ich habe alle durch und zuhause. 
Heißt onlinen, beim Bode oder Gerlinger oder ... weil eben zu weit ...

Beim Bestellen günstiger Ruten 49 bis 85 EUR sehe ich es nicht so eng, hauptsache kein wirklicher Schaden am Blank.
Angeln lässt sich der Stock, Biegungen im ST sind Standard (pissig müßte ich alles retouren), leichte Krümmungen lassen sich beim Neuaufbau fixen, und neu gemacht werden muss bei >=2,70m vor allem der immer ungenügende Griff.
Dass ich überdies blinke-blinke-Chrom Ringe überhaupt nicht mag, verschärft die Überarbeitungsnotwendigkeit enorm. Die Chinausen & Co stehen anscheinend auf diesen Glitter, möglichst noch Metallic-Hochglanz und Holo-Disco im Lack.
Aber ausprobieren und angeln geht eben sofort.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2019)

Interessantes Stück aus dem web ebay fangshop38, gerade gut+sehr schnell angekommen per DPD für 62,76€ p.Stock:
Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,20m 10-40g , soll laut Katalog+Angebot 3,10m sein. Die eben 320cm nachgemessen, was 10'6" heißt.
Das ist ganz schön viel Blank+Länge, halbiert kommt das gerade noch in mein Futteral. Spitze eine leichte Krümmung, Ringe fluchten nicht alle exakt. Steckung funzt.
Wenn ich das mal mit dem Preislevel der Blanks Batson XST superlang vergleiche, und die runde + raffiniert weiterladende Spitzenaktion und Hammeraufladung verspüre ... 
Interessant auch für andere Angelarten als nur-Spinnen.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Interessantes Stück aus dem web ebay fangshop38, gerade gut+sehr schnell angekommen per DPD für 62,76€ p.Stock:
> Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,20m 10-40g , soll laut Katalog+Angebot 3,10m sein.
> Das ist ganz schön viel Blank+Länge, halbiert kommt das gerade noch in mein Futteral. Spitze eine leichte Krümmung, Ringe fluchten nicht alle exakt. Steckung funzt.
> Wenn ich das mal mit dem Preislevel der Blanks Batson XST superlang vergleiche, und die runde + raffiniert weiterladende Spitzenaktion und Hammeraufladung verspüre ...
> Interessant auch für andere Angelarten als nur-Spinnen.


Der absolute Typ Allroundrute. Mit denen geht alles!


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2019)

Askari,
Sonntag Abend bestellt heute nach Mittag schon da.
Das ist mal schnell.
Normalerweise drei bis fünf tage.


----------



## phirania (23. Januar 2019)

Askari ist für mich gestorben,online mäßig.
Laden geht noch so eben.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Januar 2019)

Ich bestell auch bei Askari und lass es mir in den Laden schicken ,dann kann ich es begrabbeln und wenn nicht geht es zurück.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Januar 2019)

Bestelle da nur online und bis dato war immer alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich bestell auch bei Askari und lass es mir in den Laden schicken ,dann kann ich es begrabbeln und wenn nicht geht es zurück.


Ich mache es ebenfalls so. Zusätzlich rufe ich vorher im Shop an und lasse mir ggf. Dinge zurücklegen.


----------



## Slick (24. Januar 2019)

Gestern bei Angelgeräte Bode bestellt und heute schon da.Top.


----------



## Raubwels (25. Januar 2019)

Hi,
ich mache es mit Askari auch immer so.
Bestelle Online und lasse es mir in den Laden liefern, aber nur Sachen die direkt verfügbar sind.
Ich kann mir alles in Ruhe anschauen und nehme nur das mit was ich für in Ordnung halte.
So hatte ich noch nie Probleme.

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2019)

Fishing Mart
Habe eine Rolle, ein paar Ersatzspulen und noch einige Kleinigkeiten bestellt. Wie es so kommt, haben sie mir eine falsche Spule geschickt. Ich habe ihnen dann ein Email geschickt und die haben mir sofort geantwortet. Die richtige Spule haben sie mir nachgeschickt und auch die „falsche“ durfte ich behalten (ich habe nämlich rausgefunden, dass auch die falsch geschickte Spule auf die Rolle passt – so habe ich eine Ersatzspule mehr ).
Bei meiner Bestellung haben wir eine längere Diskussion per Email geführt. Sie waren stets sehr professionell - haben schnell geantwortet und waren auch immer freundlich.


----------



## Bilch (16. Februar 2019)

Angeln und outdoor (Maex Angelshop). Sehr nette Kommunikation, schnell auf Emails geantwortet. Die Versandkosten sind akzeptabel, die Internetseite/Shop ist soso, die Auswahl nicht besonders groß, aber man kann Dinge finden, die man sonstwo nicht bekommt. Ich z.B. habe die Ryobi AP Power 5000 (die TT Power haben sie nur noch als 4000er) gekauft, die schon echt schwer zu finden ist. Das Paket ist in drei Tagen angekommen. Dabei war auch eine Pose - finde ich eine nette Geste, obwohl ich die Pose nicht brauche.


----------



## Xianeli (16. Februar 2019)

@Bilch ich nehme die Pose gerne  nein Spaß beiseite... solche goodies sind nicht selbstverständlich und ich finde sowas mehr als löblich.


----------



## Bilch (16. Februar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> @Bilch ich nehme die Pose gerne  nein Spaß beiseite... solche goodies sind nicht selbstverständlich und ich finde sowas mehr als löblich.


Genau! Darum finde ich, der Shop verdient hier genannt zu werden.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Februar 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Fishing Mart
> Habe eine Rolle, ein paar Ersatzspulen und noch einige Kleinigkeiten bestellt. Wie es so kommt, haben sie mir eine falsche Spule geschickt. Ich habe ihnen dann ein Email geschickt und die haben mir sofort geantwortet. Die richtige Spule haben sie mir nachgeschickt und auch die „falsche“ durfte ich behalten (ich habe nämlich rausgefunden, dass auch die falsch geschickte Spule auf die Rolle passt – so habe ich eine Ersatzspule mehr ).
> Bei meiner Bestellung haben wir eine längere Diskussion per Email geführt. Sie waren stets sehr professionell - haben schnell geantwortet und waren auch immer freundlich.


den Trick muss ich mir merken..


----------



## Bilch (16. Februar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> den Trick muss ich mir merken..


sagte das kleine Teufelchen auf der rechten Schulter


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Februar 2019)

A&M Angelshop...
Letzten Montag Bestellung aufgegeben, Lieferzeit der Artikel 1-5 Tage war angegeben...
Heute endlich die Email, das Paket wurde los geschickt...
Eine Woche um ein Paket in den Versand zu geben geht gar nicht...


----------



## Harrie (20. Februar 2019)

A&M Angesport
Gestern per Rechnung bestellt und eben hats geklingelt.
Schneller geht wohl nicht!


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Februar 2019)

Am Montag das erste Mal beim Boddenangler bestellt. Versandkostenfrei, bei drei Mefo-Blinkern schon praktisch. Gestern, also Dienstag, war die Bestellung im Kasten. Top!


----------



## Angler2097 (27. Februar 2019)

Boddenangler ist gut!


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Februar 2019)

Adh Fishing war auch sehr gut, Montag bestellt und heute war die Ware da. Danke!


----------



## Wurmbaader (27. Februar 2019)

Stroft(Waku). Super Schnüre, Lieferung in 3Tagen und 100m Mono dazugeschenkt. Echt top.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. März 2019)

Sers,

ich bin nicht so der Onlinebesteller aber jetzt wurde es nötig da meine drei Händler nichts in dieser Form hatten.

Ich habe bei HechtundBarsch am Mittwoch bestellt und heute am Samstag die Ware bekommen.  

Grussen Michael


----------



## Thomas. (12. März 2019)

A&M Angesport,
gestern 2 Karpfenruten geordert heute 15,30Uhr erhalten. und ich wohne leider nicht ums eck (400km)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. März 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> A&M Angesport,
> gestern 2 Karpfenruten geordert heute 15,30Uhr erhalten. und ich wohne leider nicht ums eck (400km)



Bei mir genau das Gegenteil....
Montags bestellt, eine Woche später wurde das Paket erst versendet...
Mittwoch in Paketshop gegangen das Paket-Freitag wollte ich es abholen war es nicht mehr da...
Paket ging zurück, Kohle war schnell wieder aufm Konto udn ich um die Erfahrung reicher, da wird nicht mehr bestellt....


----------



## feederbrassen (27. März 2019)

Tackle Deals ,Mega schnell und super Preis.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2019)

↑


feederbrassen schrieb:


> Tackle Deals ,Mega schnell und super Preis.




So war es bei mir auch. 
Noch am gleichen Tag verschickt!


----------



## feederbrassen (27. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ↑
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte Sonntag abend gegen halb elf bestellt und Dienstag Vormittag war das Paket da. Top


----------



## feederbrassen (27. März 2019)

Nächste Bestellung ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2019)

Unser täglich Tackel Packel gib uns heute ...


----------



## Shura (28. März 2019)

Nordfishing77.at

Wie immer schnell und richtig gut verpackt . Sonntag Abend bestellt, Mittwoch Morgen war's da.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. März 2019)

Nochmal Tackle Deals, diesmal gab es noch ein Geschenk dazu und wieder innerhalb von 36Stunden hier. 
SUPER SCHNELL 

Askari ,
hat dies mal gedauert, 14 Tage aber wenigstens sind die Picker heil angekommen. 
Es gibt schlimmeres also alles gut.


----------



## Xianeli (28. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Askari ,
> hat dies mal gedauert, 14 Tage aber wenigstens sind die Picker heil angekommen.
> Es gibt schlimmeres also alles gut.



Da fehlen mir die Worte  eskaliert wäre ich, eskaliert.... 14 Tage auf ne Rute warten wäre für mich Folter


----------



## feederbrassen (28. März 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Da fehlen mir die Worte  eskaliert wäre ich, eskaliert.... 14 Tage auf ne Rute warten wäre für mich Folter


Wenn ich auf Rechnung bestell kratzt mich das nicht. 
Wenn das Geld schon überwiesen ist bleib ich nicht mehr so gelassen


----------



## geomas (28. März 2019)

Angelgrube in Pirna (als carphuntersproshop bei ebay): Dienstag 11.15 Uhr bezahlt, am Mittwoch Mittag klingelte die Postbotin.
So schnell gehts wirklich selten.


----------



## Wünschelrute (7. April 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Da fehlen mir die Worte  eskaliert wäre ich, eskaliert.... 14 Tage auf ne Rute warten wäre für mich Folter



Hatte bei Askari bestellt und durfte geschlagene 8 Wochen auf die Rute warten. Währenddessen immer vertröstet worden - die Rute würde jetzt ganz bald losgeschickt werden. Hab bloß keinen Rabatz gemacht, weil ich die 25 Euro Rabatt als Neukunde bekommen habe. Im Shop stand sie auch als verfügbar drin, später dann nicht mehr, nachdem ich mehrmals nachhaken musste.
In der Zwischenzeit sind meine AliExpress-Bestellungen aus dem fernen China übrigens alle angekommen.

Also ich werde mir sehr gut überlegen  ob ich da noch mal was bestellen werde.


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. April 2019)

8 Wochen ist krass. 13 Tage habe ich bei der letzten askari Bestellung auch gewartet. Ich weiß aber vorher wenn ich etwas kurzfristig brauche das ich da nicht bestelle. Wenn ich Zeit habe bestelle ich aber gerne dort weil top Preise und großes Angebot.


----------



## Wünschelrute (7. April 2019)

Hat bei mir jetzt auch nicht gebrannt oder so, aber es ist eben trotzdem nervig. Sollen gleich die Ansage machen, dass es länger dauert und dann ist doch gut. Aber nicht diese Hinhaltetaktik.


----------



## jkc (8. April 2019)

Hm. eBay, sowohl bei Kleinanzeigen wie auch bei der Aktionsplattform: Bewertungssystem hat nen Bock.
Beim Aktionshaus bricht ein Verkäufer nach einer Woche ohne jegliche Kommunikation den Verkauf ab. Gleichzeitig verschwindet die Möglichkeit ihn zu bewerten.
Ähnlich bei den Kleinanzeigen: habe vor mehren Tagen jemand wegen einem Inserat angeschrieben, er antwortet nicht, gestern nochmals Kontaktaufnahme meiner Seite, heute ist die Anzeige deaktiviert und damit die Möglichkeit der Bewertung ebenfalls verschwunden...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2019)

Dazu fällt mir noch ein dass ebay sogar negative Bewertungen löscht, selbst wenn sie der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Ich guckte einige Tage nochmal bei dem Verläufer rein und meine negative Bewertung war wie von Zauberhand verschwunden.
So nutzt das Bewertungssystem natürlich gar nix!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. April 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir noch ein dass ebay sogar negative Bewertungen löscht, selbst wenn sie der Wahrheit entsprechen.
> 
> ich guckte einige Tage nochmal bei dem Verläufer rein und meine negative Bewertung war wie Zauberhand verschwunden.
> So nutzt das Bewertungssystem natürlich gar nix!



Ist ja wie nen Beschwerdebriefkasten, der unten nen Loch hat. Ist zumindest nie Post drin, ergo läuft alles.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist ja wie nen Beschwerdebriefkasten, der unten nen Loch hat.





Jupp


----------



## Angler2097 (8. April 2019)

Boddenangler: Top

Gerlinger: Top

M&R Tackle: Top


----------



## nostradamus (8. April 2019)

*Germantackle *
genial!


----------



## Speci.hunter (12. April 2019)

Moin Moin.. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem shop Fisherman‘s World ?? Macht nen ziemlich guten Eindruck und ist auch bei Fb gut bewertet. Einige Preise machen mich nur stutzig


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. April 2019)

Ich kenne nur das Ladengeschäft Von Fischermans World in Neumarkt.
Riesiger Laden mit riesiger Auswahl und gute Preise. Teilweise dort im Laden billiger als von anderen Anbietern im Onlineshop. Welche Preise machen die stutzig? Über den online Versand dort kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. April 2019)

Letzte Woche 2 Bestellungen bei tackledealz.EU Bestellung eins war am nächsten Tag da. Bestellung zwei: ein Produkt war nicht lieferbar, wurde am selben Tag noch per E-Mail mitgeteilt. Habe dann die gesamte Bestellung storniert. Geld wurde sofort zurück überwiesen.

Empfehlenswert!


----------



## Speci.hunter (13. April 2019)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur das Ladengeschäft Von Fischermans World in Neumarkt.
> Riesiger Laden mit riesiger Auswahl und gute Preise. Teilweise dort im Laden billiger als von anderen Anbietern im Onlineshop. Welche Preise machen die stutzig? Über den online Versand dort kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.



Daiwa Aqualite Power Float .. allerdings habe ich nun festgestellt dass die Artikelnummer eine andere ist wie bei anderen Onlineshop. Ebenfalls ist das Rutengewicht verschieden:

Bei Fisherman‘s World:
Art. Nummer : 11785390 
Rutengewicht: 225gr

Bei anderen onlineshops:
Art.Nummer : 11785395
Rutengewicht: 245gr

Ich vermute einfach, dass es ein älteres Modell ist, welches sie verkaufen ?! Oder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (15. April 2019)

TDM Tackle Dealer Mehnert Pirna (ebay)

Schnelle Lieferung,Ware Top.


----------



## Trollwut (15. April 2019)

angelhaack.de

Wirbt damit, dass wenn man vor 14 Uhr bestellt noch am selben Tag versendet wird. Und hält es auch ein.
Ware, die nicht auf Lager ist wird auch als solche gekennzeichnet, ist aber i.d.R. auch nach wenigen Tagen bereits wieder verfügbar.
Entdeckt man ein Produkt woanders günstiger passt er ebenfalls seinen Preis an.
Bei Mängeln sehr Kulant - hatte eine Rute zweimal zurückgeschickt, weil ich nicht zufrieden war, alles ohne Kosten für mich


----------



## Sven1609 (8. Mai 2019)

Askari.. Ein paar Sachen bestellt, alle verfügbar - letzte Woche Dienstag. Am Montag in den Versand gegangen. Der Status der Sendungsverfolgung sagt allerdings seit Montag, dass die Sendung dem Versanddienstleister elektronisch angekündigt wurde. Laut Askari, kommt es derzeit bei Hermes zu Verzögerungen. Hermes sagt, sie haben das Paket noch nicht bekommen von Askari und konnten mir das auch beweisen. Eine Frechheit. Bezahlt natürlich per Vorkasse. 8 Tage nach Bestellung haben die das Paket noch nicht auf den Weg gebracht, werben aber mit 1-3 Tagen Lieferzeit. ACHSO.


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2019)

Sven1609 schrieb:


> ... Hermes sagt, sie haben das Paket noch nicht bekommen von Askari und konnten mir das auch beweisen. ...



Moin, wie beweisen die sowas?

Grüße JK


----------



## Orothred (8. Mai 2019)

Hermes scheint aktuell aber tatsächlich Probleme zu haben. Würde da Askari eher aus dem Spiel lassen, Hermes ist nun mal ein Drecksladen....


----------



## Sven1609 (8. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, wie beweisen die sowas?
> 
> Grüße JK



Mit ihrer Packliste. Hab auch zwischenzeitlich von Askari eine Mail bekommen mit einer Entschuldigung und einem Gutschein, darin wurde die Mail zuvor als "Kommunikationsfehler" abgetan..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Mai 2019)

Erst wenn es einen eindeutigen Status wie "wurde im Paketzentrum..." o.ä sortiert gibt,hat der Beförderer den Krempel in den "Händen". Was der Versender per Email sendet,(wurde verschickt o.ä.) heißt lediglich das der Paketschein gedruckt wurde! Das ist nicht nur bei A. so,sondern überall.


----------



## Sven1609 (8. Mai 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Erst wenn es einen eindeutigen Status wie "wurde im Paketzentrum..." o.ä sortiert gibt,hat der Beförderer den Krempel in den "Händen". Was der Versender per Email sendet,(wurde verschickt o.ä.) heißt lediglich das der Paketschein gedruckt wurde! Das ist nicht nur bei A. so,sondern überall.



Ich weiß. Deswegen ja die Frechheit dass Askari sagt, sie haben es übergeben, obwohl sie es bisher nur angemeldet haben..


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Mai 2019)

Baitstore 
Sehr schnell, gutes Angebot und Preise.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Mai 2019)

Sven1609 schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Deswegen ja die Frechheit dass Askari sagt, sie haben es übergeben, obwohl sie es bisher nur angemeldet haben..


Geht mir auch so mit Askari, seit 2 Tagen Status angekündigt ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Mai 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Baitstore
> Sehr schnell, gutes Angebot und Preise.


Baitstore ist bei mir um die Ecke , sind echt nette Leute da, sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Mai 2019)

Wieder Baitstore,ich liebe es .


----------



## Orothred (9. Mai 2019)

Zwei Bestellungen bei Gerlinger gemacht, da läufts....super Shop


----------



## Somma (10. Mai 2019)

Sven1609 schrieb:


> Askari.. Ein paar Sachen bestellt, alle verfügbar - letzte Woche Dienstag. Am Montag in den Versand gegangen. Der Status der Sendungsverfolgung sagt allerdings seit Montag, dass die Sendung dem Versanddienstleister elektronisch angekündigt wurde. Laut Askari, kommt es derzeit bei Hermes zu Verzögerungen. Hermes sagt, sie haben das Paket noch nicht bekommen von Askari und konnten mir das auch beweisen. Eine Frechheit. Bezahlt natürlich per Vorkasse. 8 Tage nach Bestellung haben die das Paket noch nicht auf den Weg gebracht, werben aber mit 1-3 Tagen Lieferzeit. ACHSO.



hab gerade genau das selbe dort... Am Mittwoch bestellt, mit Sofortüberweisung bezahlt und heute kam ne Gutscheinmail von wegen "Tut uns Leid". Allerdings mit nem Mindestbestellwert von 50€, 4 Wochen Gültigkeit und gerade mal in Höhe von 5€.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2019)

Askari hat mal wieder einen gerissen......

Ich hatte ein paar Artikel bestellt, darunter auch eine 3kg Tüte Boilies.

Es steht auch alles auf der Rechnung - sogar die Boilies für 13 €.
Leider fehlten die Boilies aber im Paket.

Stattdessen lag eine Tüte Mosella Futter für 3€ drin welches ich gar nicht bestellt hatte.

Angerufen und den Fall geschildert........
Ich soll erstmal nur das bezahlen was ich richtig erhalten habe und das Mosella Futter zurückschicken.
Hab ich beides gemacht.

Die Retourenabteilung braucht momentan aber ca. 3 Wochen zur Bearbeitung, wurde mir mitgeteilt.

Da die Rechnung aber vorher fällig ist und nicht vollständig beglichen wurde, kann es ein dass ne Mahnung kommt.
Dann soll ich wieder anrufen......


Manmanman....was bei Askari so abgeht......

Bin schon gespannt wie sich das weiterentwickelt.


----------



## ralle (21. Juni 2019)

Komplizierter gehts scheinbar nicht !!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2019)

Jupp.


----------



## Orothred (21. Juni 2019)

Zusammen mit der Retoure schriftlich der Rechnung widersprechen, dann sollte sich die Mahnung erstmal erledigt haben, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Zusammen mit der Retoure schriftlich der Rechnung widersprechen, dann sollte sich die Mahnung erstmal erledigt haben, oder?




Nee.
Die Retoure wird wohl erst in 3 Wochen geöffnet und bearbeitet. 

Die Rechnung ist aber vorher fällig.


----------



## Orothred (21. Juni 2019)

Rechtsgültig ist der "Poststempel" meines Wissens nach, sprich, eine eventuell eintreffende Mahnung kannst du dann beruhigt mit in die Keramiabteilung nehmen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2019)

Ok. 

Ist aber zu spät jetzt.
Die Retoure ist ja schon unterwegs.


----------



## tomsen83 (21. Juni 2019)

Ganz großes Lob an Tackle24. Fixer Versand und Top-Kommunikation! Vielen Dank dafür...


----------



## ralle (25. Juni 2019)

Habe 15 Uhr bei 
Neptunmaster  eine Bestellung aufgegeben - eben kam die Mail das die Ware versandt wurde incl. Sendungsnummer.
Kann man nur sagen Spitze !!


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juni 2019)

Bei bengar und bei 12bb etwas Belly-Zubehör bestellt. Beide Bestellungen kamen flott an, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es steht auch alles auf der Rechnung - sogar die Boilies für 13 €.
> Leider fehlten die Boilies aber im Paket.
> Stattdessen lag eine Tüte Mosella Futter für 3€ drin welches ich gar nicht bestellt hatte.


Die können ja wirklich was ... 

Eigentlich der Bestellgau, Teile fehlen und zudem noch ersatzweise falsche drin, so dass der Packhelfer auch seinen Haken auf der Packliste gemacht hat.
Halte uns auf dem laufenden welche Schritte da erfolgen!

Ich mache inzwischen sehr gerne das Auspacken mit dem Fotoapparat in der Hand, einen Notar dazubestellen musste ich bisher nicht. Intern beschädigt oder gebrauchte Artikel sind auch so ein Fall, wobei man da ein eindeutiges Exemplar in der Hand hat.
Leider passieren immer öfter Fehler beim Inhalt.

Eine ordentliche Mail mit Betreff usw. gilt inzwischen juristisch etwas (Widerspruch), wenn es um leichte Fälle und geringe Werte geht. Gerade wegen Terminen und Fristen, wie schon oben als "für die Keramikabteilung" beschrieben.
Und die hat in der Regel keine 3 Wochen Laufzeit ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich der Bestellgau, Teile fehlen und zudem noch ersatzweise falsche drin, so dass der Packhelfer auch seinen Haken auf der Packliste gemacht hat.
> Halte uns auf dem laufenden welche Schritte da erfolgen!




Mache ich natürlich.
Und na klar hat irgend son Trottel da seinen Haken gemacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (27. Juni 2019)

AP,gestern was per NN bestellt weil es da immer am gleichen Tag rausging,heute immer noch in Bearbeitung wegen stark erhöhtem Bestellaufkommen... Ich krieg bei solchen Blödsinn gleich "akut stark erhöhten..." Blutdruck! Anstatt diesen Hinweis auf der Ladenseite zu platzieren,lässt man die Leute erst einmal bestellen und wer nicht ins Konto glotzt wartet dann eben mal ...länger.


----------



## alexpp (27. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht tröstet dich das ein wenig. Vor paar Tagen auf ebay per Sofort-Kauf eine Bestellung getätigt. Die Ware ist ja normalerweise dann auf Lager, aber nicht in dem Fall. Kann nun bis zur übernächsten Woche dauern und wird damit knapp. Aber sich sehr aufregen macht keinen Sinn, versuche ich zu vermeiden.


----------



## Orothred (28. Juni 2019)

Top: Gerlinger....bis jetzt immer absolut zuverlässig und schnell


----------



## Micha1450 (28. Juni 2019)

Meine letzten fünf oder sechs Bestellungen bei Askari wurden nicht ausgeliefert bzw. zugestellt. Hat sich für mich erledigt.


----------



## GandRalf (28. Juni 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> AP,gestern was per NN bestellt weil es da immer am gleichen Tag rausging,heute immer noch in Bearbeitung wegen stark erhöhtem Bestellaufkommen... Ich krieg bei solchen Blödsinn gleich "akut stark erhöhten..." Blutdruck! Anstatt diesen Hinweis auf der Ladenseite zu platzieren,lässt man die Leute erst einmal bestellen und wer nicht ins Konto glotzt wartet dann eben mal ...länger.



Das ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Orothred (28. Juni 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> AP,gestern was per NN bestellt weil es da immer am gleichen Tag rausging,heute immer noch in Bearbeitung wegen stark erhöhtem Bestellaufkommen... Ich krieg bei solchen Blödsinn gleich "akut stark erhöhten..." Blutdruck! Anstatt diesen Hinweis auf der Ladenseite zu platzieren,lässt man die Leute erst einmal bestellen und wer nicht ins Konto glotzt wartet dann eben mal ...länger.



AP = angelplatz.de?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (28. Juni 2019)

Ja,Angelplatz. Doch,@GandRalf,das ist leider so.


----------



## ralle (28. Juni 2019)

Bestellungen vom Dienstag bei Neptunmaster und A&M sind gestern beide vollständig geliefert worden - 1a !!


----------



## Orothred (28. Juni 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Ja,Angelplatz. Doch,@GandRalf,das ist leider so.



Größter Saftladen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juni 2019)

Ich dachte erstmal, das wäre der AP = Alles Pleite ... 


Man sollte bei jeder Bestellung den Servicefaktor und die Logistikqualität nicht vergessen,
und sich auch fragen, was einem Zeit u. Ärger von Stunden über Wochen einem persönlich wert ist, 
und das gleich gegen andere Preise der glücklicherweise  vielfältigen Konkurrenz mit einrechnen. 
Wer es eilig hat (Urlaubresteinkauf und so), sollte auch vorher den Lieferstatusbericht per Mail hier im Thread abfragen, dabei arbeiten sie sehr unterschiedlich.
Länger am Tag Berufstätige ohne den Luxus des 18h Heimannahmeservice  müssen auch genauer mit den Auslieferungszeiten jonglieren, dafür muss die Kette Händler zu Paketdienst excellent funktionieren, und auch die Paketdienste sind unterschiedlich in der Termintreue.

Gerlinger z.B. ist am besten mit *Rück*sendungen, Telefonieren klappt gut, Absprachen auch.
AM schon deutlich weniger flüssig bei der Retoure, nicht mehr Servicelevel-1 sondern 2. Auch nicht bei deren ebay kaufen, sondern in den Shop gehen und das Teil dort aufspüren. 
Manchmal unterscheiden sich die Versandkosten erheblich, bei ebay fixum, im shop ab einem Betrag um 100€ VK-frei.


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. Juni 2019)

Zum Thema Askari: Natürlich kann man sich darüber streiten, ob Top oder Flop.(wie bei so vielen anderen Onlineshops auch). Ich kann aber aktuell nur Positives berichten.  Letzte Woche Freitag nachmittag Ruten und Rollen bestellt, (wie immer auf Rechnung) und am Dienstag hatte ich sie in der Hand. Ware war komplett und ohne Makel.


----------



## GandRalf (1. Juli 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Ja,Angelplatz. Doch,@GandRalf,das ist leider so.


Du erwartest also echt, nur weil es schon mal über Nacht funktioniert hat, dass du Verständnis dafür bekommst, zu bemängeln, dass einen Tag später der Auftrag noch in Bearbeitung ist? Sorry! -Aber das ist, woran unsere schöne Onlinewelt aktuell krankt: "Überzogene Erwartungshaltung"! ...kopfschüttel...


----------



## geomas (3. Juli 2019)

Hab sehr positive Erfahrungen mit fang-shop.de gemacht. Seltsame Kundenwünsche wie Rute probewedeln im Lager des Online-Shops wurden von sehr freundlichen Mitarbeitern ohne Kopfschütteln erfüllt. Auch ein Tausch der bereits bezahlten Ware gegen ein anderes Modell ging problemlos über die Bühne.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Juli 2019)

Also, Askari scheint mir nicht so ganz fit zu sein.
Habe in der 1. Dezemberwoche dort einen Räucherofen bestellt, der am 15.12. ankam.
Das Teil ausgepackt und festgestellt, daß es der Falsche war. Nach tel. Abklärung sollte ich ihn mit dem kostenfreien Retourenschein mit Hermes zurück schicken.
Also, wieder einpacken; was garnicht so einfach war, da einiges an Packmaterial ja schon beim Auspacken beschädigt wurde; dann beim Hermesshop nachgefragt,
um zu erfahren, daß eine Annahme auf Grund des Gewichts im Shop nicht möglich ist und ich bei Hermes selber eine Abholung starten müßte.
Hat dann auch geklappt und der Ofen traf dann auch einige Tage vor Weihnachten bei Askari ein.
Der Austausch allerdings zog sich hin und endlich in der 3. Januarwoche kam der Richtige an.
Also, einen falschen Räucherofen zu verschicken, dürfte eigentlich keinem passieren.


----------



## Ladi74 (3. Juli 2019)

Hatte bei Tackleking eine Avet und diverses Kleinzeug, per Vorkasse, bestellt. Lieferzeit für die Avet war mit 3Wochen angegeben, da nicht auf Lager.
Im Endeffekt hat es dann fast 8Wochen gedauert, bis das Paket kam.
Eine Mail über den Erhalt des Gelds kam auch. 
Bei einer Einkaufssumme von fast 500Eus hätte ich mich über ne kurze Mail gefreut, dass Avet z.B. Lieferprobleme hat und die Lieferung länger dauert.
Sonst war alles ok und ich würde dort auch wieder bestellen.
Bei DPD gabs dann noch Chaos, das hat aber mit Tackleking nix zu tun.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ....
> Die Retourenabteilung braucht momentan aber ca. 3 Wochen zur Bearbeitung, wurde mir mitgeteilt....



Klar braucht die Retourenabteilung so lange, wenn das Personal im Versand bloß Bockmist am laufenden Band verzapft.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...was bei Askari so abgeht.....



Tja, wahrscheinlich das Ergebnis von verfehlter Personalpolitik, getreu dem Motto: "Hauptsache billig und willig" => Das Ergebnis: Wer mit Bananen bezahlt, bekommt eben nur Affen! Das ist im Zoo und im Unternehmertum so!


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Juli 2019)

Möchte nicht wissen wie die bei askari rennen müssen das wir so gute Preise bekommen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. Juli 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Möchte nicht wissen wie die bei askari rennen müssen das wir so gute Preise bekommen.




Ich weis ja nicht von welchem Askari du sprichst, aber was Rollen/Ruten im oberen Preissegment angeht z.b Twinpower SW, Excsence und Stella sind die deutlich teuerer als andere und versuchen dann immer mit Ihrem “Askaripreis” und der UVP den Eindruck zu erwecken günstig zu sein. 

Bei Kleinkram wie Boxen sind Sie okay mehr aber auch nicht. Ich finde des Service schlecht und nicht Zeitgemäß.


----------



## Justin123 (16. Juli 2019)

Bestelle normal nie bei Askari diesmal war es aber notwendig und muss sagen bin positiv überrascht. Sonntag bestellt, Montag versendet und heute schon da.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Juli 2019)

Askari ist für mich im Angelbereich, was der Conrad Electronic im Elektronikbereich ist => und damit überflüssig.
Gescheites Material bekomme ich anderswo billiger, schneller und mit besserem Service, den Eigenmarkenmüll mit den hoch angesetzten UVPs, den suggeriert billigen Preisen und der 5-Jahre Garantie(die für den Allerwertesten ist), können sie auch gerne behalten!


----------



## angelschorsch (16. Juli 2019)

md_angelshop 
Habe Cheburashka über Ebay bestellt.
Sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung!


----------



## Bernie007 (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe eine nicht so schöne Erfahrung mit TACLEUK. Am 20.06 habe ich da eine Nash Rute bestellt, Lieferzeit 2-6 Tage, mit Paypal bezahlt. Kurz danach habe ich eine Mail von TACLEUK bekommen das Bestellung eingegangen ist und bearbeitet wird, seit dem ist Ruhe. Keine Rute, keine Nachricht, nur Geld ist abgebucht worden. Am Freitag habe ich die Kollegen angeschrieben, ein Ticket mit der Frage wo meine Lieferung bleibt, keine Reaktion. Heute Morgen noch einmal angefragt, bis jetzt keine Antwort. Ignoranz in der Form habe ich persönlich no nie erlebt, hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit TACLEUK?


----------



## yukonjack (17. Juli 2019)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Bestelle normal nie bei Askari diesmal war es aber notwendig und muss sagen bin positiv überrascht. Sonntag bestellt, Montag versendet und heute schon da.



dito, war aber auch nur 1 Artikel.


----------



## Justin123 (17. Juli 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> dito, war aber auch nur 1 Artikel.


Ja bei mir auch. Eine Rute.


----------



## javo89 (3. August 2019)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit bei so einigen Shops bestellt, hier mein Fazit:

Hechtundbarsch.de
-Habe die Favorit White Bird in 204 cm bestellt. Beim Auspacken ist mir sifgefallen, dass ein kleines Eck beim Korktriff abgesplittert. Nun ja, kann passieren dachte ich mir. Hechtundbarsch wurde sofort angeschrieben. Es war ein Mittwoch, ich habe die Rute für das Wochenende eigentlich umbedingt gebraucht. Habe ein foto des Defekts gemacht und gefragt, ob es möglich wäre eine neue Rute direkt rauszuschicken, obwohl ich die defekte noch nicht zurückgeschickt habe. Wäre kein Problem war die Antwort, super dachte ich mir. Die Tage vergingen, das Wochenende war vorbei und ich hatte keine Rute. Das Ersatzmodell ist im Endeffekt dann am Mittwoch der folgenden Woche gekommen. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich einfach von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht und bei einem anderen Händler nur bestellt. Das war's allerdings noch nicht, denn auch die neue Rute hatte einen Defekt und zwar ist an der Steckverbindung ein kleines Stück abgesplittert. Nun ja, wieder eine Email geschrieben, zunächst wollte ich nochmals eine Ersatzlieferung, habe die Rute dann allerdings doch komplett zurück gegeben. Die Erfahrung war also nicht gerade positiv. Was mir auch negtaiv aufgefallen ist, das man sich noch nicht mal entschuldigt hat, dad wäre meiner Meinung nach das Mindeste, die Antworten waren doch alle relativ trocken.

Tackledeals.eu
-Zeitgleich mit o.g. Rute habe ich die Daiwa Exceler 2000Lt bestellt, welche mich ebenfalls Mittwochs erreicht hat. Wie der Zufall dann so will, hatte auch diese einen Defekt und zwar hat das Kugellager im Knauf der Rolle geknackst. Tackledeals angeschrieben, ebenfalls darauf hingewiesen, dass ich die Rolle am Wochenende brauche und gefragt, ob es möglich wäre direkt ne neue zu versenden. Am nächsten Freitag konnte ihc die Rolle dann in den Händen halten, hat also alles super geklappt.

Askari
-Über Askari konnte ich hier schon die ein oder andere Kritik lesen. Habe bisher 4mal bestellt und knan eigentlich nicht klagen, hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Lediglich der Versand könnte ein wenig schneller sein. So lange man das Material also nicht dringend benötigt, stellt das kein Problem dar. Außerdem bekommt man eine Gutschein iHv 35€ ab einem Bestellwert von 75€ wenn man ein Foto seines Angelscheins an Askari schickt. Ich hatte eine Bestellung aufgegeben, in der ich den Gutschein eingelöst habe. Im Nachhinein ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der bestellte Artikel nicht mehr vorrätig ist, weshalb ich die Bestellung storniert habe. Als ich dann bei der nächsten Bestellung den Gutschein einlösen wollte, wurde mir angezeigt, dass dieser bereits verbraucht ist. Habe dann heiAskari angerufen und das ganze geschildert. Hatte eine nette Dame am Telefon, die ihren Vorgesetzten gefragt hat, wir man das nun handhaben könnte. Ich sollte dann bei meiner Bestellung den Rechnungsbetrag abzgl. des Gutscheins überweisen, msn würde einen Vermerk machen. Hat auch alles einwandfrei funktioniert, von daher kann ich bisher nur positives berichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2019)

javo89 schrieb:


> Außerdem bekommt man eine Gutschein iHv 35€ ab einem Bestellwert von 75€ wenn man ein Foto seines Angelscheins an Askari schickt.


Kannst Du das mal näher erklären?
Datensammlung warum ?


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (3. August 2019)

Wenn auch viele hier über Askari meckern.
Bei mir hat es wieder mal hervorragend geklappt.
Am Sonntag bestellt, am Dienstag Ware in Empfang genommen und heute damit gefangen.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. August 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal näher erklären?
> Datensammlung warum ?


Junganglerrabatt. Ich glaube wir müssen es nicht versuchen


----------



## javo89 (6. August 2019)

Habe am am Sonntag die Okuma Aventa Baitfeeder 8000 bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling bestellt. Laut Homepage beträgt die Lieferteit 1-3 Tage, was mir sehr entgegen gekommen ist, da ich die Rolle schnellstmöglich benötige. Geld wurde direkt online überwiesen und die Zahlung wurde mir gestern um 10 Uhr per Email bestätigt. heute um 16 Uhr habe ich dann eine Email erhalten, in der mir mitgeteilt wird, dass der Artikel nicht lieferbar sei, er müsse erst beim Händler bestellt werden. Super dachte ich mir , hätte ich das von Anfang an gewusst, hätte ich gar nicht erst bestellt. Ich finde, dass es ein Witz ist, dass man erst nach Zahlung darauf hingewiesen wird, dass der Artikel nicht auf Lager ist.
Nachdem ich mir dann die Google-Bewertungen zu dem Shop angeschaut habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass dies kein Einzelfall ist. Diese Vorgehensweis scheint wohl Masche in dem Shop zu sein. Viele Kunden würden erst gar nicht bestellen, wenn sie wüssten, dass der Artikel nicht auf Lager ist, hat man dann allerdings schon bezahlt, ist man wohl eher bereit die Bestellung nicht zu widerrufen.

Dies war das erste und letzte mal, dass ich dort bestelle. Die Bestellung wurde auch direkt widerrufen. Finde das Vorgehen einfach nur unverschämt.


----------



## geomas (7. August 2019)

^ so etwas kann passieren. Ist ärgerlich und nicht schön, aber an eine unverschämte Masche mag ich nicht glauben.


----------



## Andal (7. August 2019)

Der Trööt ist 145 Seiten lang. Langsam sollte man eigentlich ersehen können, wo man entspannt, beschisslos und pünktlich einkaufen kann.


----------



## javo89 (7. August 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> ^ so etwas kann passieren. Ist ärgerlich und nicht schön, aber an eine unverschämte Masche mag ich nicht glauben.



Naja, diese Vorgehensweise scheint bei diesem Shop wohl seit längerem gang und gäbe zu sein. Man findet doch den ein oder anderen auch älteren Bericht darüber. Ich habe meine Schlüsse daraus gezogen und werde dort nicht mehr bestellen. Mit diesem Verhalten wird sich der Shop auch nicht unbedingt beliebter machen. 

PS: Lt. Homepage beträgt die Lieferzeit immer noch 1-3 Tage


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. August 2019)

Habe endlich Mal wieder bei www.raubfischspezi.com/ bestellt.
Umkompliziert und sehr schneller Versand. 
Alles Perfekt, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. August 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Habe endlich Mal wieder bei www.raubfischspezi.com/ bestellt.
> Umkompliziert und sehr schneller Versand.
> Alles Perfekt, kann ich nur empfehlen.



Raubfischspezi ist Top!


----------



## Angler2097 (31. August 2019)

Ich bestelle da sehr gerne Kleinteile. Jig-Köpfe, Drillinge, Wirbel, Mono, Flexonit usw... Alles super Qualität zu günstigen Preisen. Das taugt was! 
Kunstköder besonders Gummifische sind auch gut sortiert. Da ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## rutilus69 (2. September 2019)

Sehr positiv überrascht war ich letzte Woche von knivesandtools. Freitag Mittag bestellt und am Sonnabend war das Paket da.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. September 2019)

Echolotzentrum Schlageter! Minn Kota Max 40, Lifepo Akku, Ladegerät sowie 60A Sicherung bestellt.
Akku, Ladegerät + Sicherung waren nach drei Tagen da, Motor war nicht dabei! Nach elf Tagen kam die Nachricht der Max 40 ist erst ende Oktober wieder lieferbar da haben die einfach den Max 45 zugesendet fürs gleiche Geld. Schöner Service daher TOP!

Grussen Michael

PS: war meine erste Bestellung, gerne wieder.


----------



## Angler2097 (19. September 2019)

Das nenn ich mal Service! Top


----------



## jkc (27. September 2019)

Moin, gestern ne Bestellung von tackle-deals.eu bekommen, müsste auch Boardpartner sein soweit ich weiß.
Lieferung sauschnell, preislich das beste Angebot welches ich gefunden  habe.
@Sebarschtian wies mich freundlicherweise auf den 5€ Gutschein für die Newsletteranmeldung hin.

Dann gab's noch nach Kaufpreis gestaffelt irgendwelche Gratisgeschenke zur Auswahl.
Ich habe mich für ein Paket aus 15 Gummifischen zwischen 15 und 18cm entschieden.
Ich kenne das eigentlich so, dass da irgendein Schund drin ist, aber ich war echt positiv Überrascht. Überwiegend waren es Fox-Gummis, ein Jackson und 5 meiner geliebten Sandras. Regulärer Warenwert sicherlich um die Größenordnung 30€.

Insgesamt einer der besten Käufe der letzten Jahre

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2019)

24.09.19, später Vormittag, es klingelt, GLS-Bote überreicht ein langes Paket von AM-Angelsport.
Auspacken, verwundert ob der klappernden Teile im Futteral, das HT der 9ft Rute ist in der Mitte glatt durch. Das ST wunderlicherweise aber nicht, scheint unversehrt.
Bei genauer Inspektion von Paket und Kartonverpackung (Biegestellen und Dellen) sieht es nach einem schweren Schlag über die Enden, also die ganze Länge aus, die das harte HT aufnehmen mußte
und ziemlich genau in der Mitte einen Schockbruch erlitt. 
Verpackung ist auch sehr simpel, einfacher Karton, nur leicht Stopfpappe rumgewickelt drin, kein Schutzrohr, Verstärkung oder Wellpappenwickel. Da ist was verbesserbar ...
Telefon, AM angerufen, gleich Hr. Wallisch am Draht, paar Daten und er sagt Austausch zu, Freiretourenlabel per Mail.
Es jedoch dauert einige Zeit etwa 2h bis Mail eintrifft, dann nochmal einen Retourenschein mit allen Daten und Umtauschwunsch ausfüllen, Paket wieder aufschneiden und neben Rechnungskopie und Lieferschein den Retourenschein auch noch mit rein, samt Anmerkung Verpackungsschutz.
Dann noch schnell zur GLS-Shop Stelle gefahren und ein Scan dort und das Ding geht auf den Stapel, "wird heute abend noch alles abgeholt".

27.09.19, später Vormittag, es klingelt, GLS-Bote überreicht ein langes Paket von AM-Angelsport.
Paket hat nur eine längere Kanteneindellung, gleich beim Paketboten geprüft, sieht sonst ungeknickt aus.
Die Verpackung ist wieder genauso nur leicht Stopfpappe drin, kein Schutzrohr, Verstärkung oder Wellpappenwickel
Und diesmal ist der Stock heile, genau inspiziert, keine Crashes, keine Spuren, kräftig durchgepeitscht, hält, knistert und knirscht nichts. 
Noch ein weiteres Resteverkauf-Duplikat einer meiner aktuellen Lieblingsruten nun im Bestand! 

Insofern ein gutes Ende in einer 72h-Aktion, das ist top von deren Logistikablauf und vorbildlich für alle Retourenabwickler.

Und die günstig-gesenkten Produkte von Daiwa (Ruten,Rollen) und Shimano (Ruten) kann man bei AM-Angelsport wirklich super einkaufen, 100 Punkte. 

Einzig Gerlinger (Daiwa Ruten) und Bode (Daiwa Rollen,Ruten) kamen da in den letzten 3 Jahren mit.
Paar einzelne Sonderangebote Ruten Rollen über ebay-Profishop-Verkäufer kamen noch.


----------



## geomas (28. Oktober 2019)

Erster Kauf bei der tacklebox.co.uk - bestellt und bezahlt in der Nacht vom 20. auf den 21. Oktober, geliefert am 23. Oktober späte Mittagszeit. 
Hervorragende (sichere) Verpackung, Artikel 1a und insgesamt ein absolut reibungsloser Ablauf. 
Angesichts der superschnellen Lieferung und stabilen Verpackung waren die recht hohen Versandkosten aus dem UK okay.


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo @geomas, darf man fragen, wie sich die recht hohen Versandkosten beziffern? Auf der HP steht, dass die Lieferkosten bei 4 Pfund beginnen.?


----------



## geomas (28. Oktober 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo @geomas, darf man fragen, wie sich die recht hohen Versandkosten beziffern? Auf der HP steht, dass die Lieferkosten bei 4 Pfund beginnen.?



Ich habe 21,33 € (knapp 19 Pfund?) für den Versand gezahlt. War aber auch Sperrgut (sehr langes Paket).
Falls Du ernsthaft an irgendwas von der tacklebox interessiert bist - registrier Dich und packs in den Korb. 
Dann werden die Versandkosten angezeigt - natürlich schon vor dem Kauf-Klick an sich.
Also ich bin recht beeindruckt von dem Laden.


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Info. Bin ja schon lange von dem Shop begeistert,auch wenn die Auswahl nicht so groß ist wie bei AD.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2019)

Hier nochmal für alle meine rfahrungen mit anglingdirect.co.uk.

Ich habe dort zwei identische Ruten bestellt (Sonik Barbel Rods).

Geliefert wurde eine wie bestellt und eine gebrauchte, dreckige mit defekten Spitzenring.

Die Kommunikation mit dem Laden lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Es dauert lange bis eine man auf mails eine Antort erhält und es wird auch nicht versucht zu helfen.

Ich sollte doch bitte erstmal den paypal Fall schließen, damit man sich kümmern kann......

Letzendlich habe ich aufgegeben und repariere die Rute selbst.

Fazit: *Einmal und nie wieder !!!
*


----------



## vowa (8. November 2019)

Ich möchte mal positives über Askari berichten.

Ich habe dort einige Sachen bestellt, darunter ein Stuhl und einen Thermoanzug. Beide Artikel waren mit Lieferzeit von bis zu 4 Wochen angegeben.
Innerhalb einer Woche wurden sie mir jedoch schon zugeschickt.

Darüber habe ich mich sehr gefreut.

Danke Askari


----------



## Heino_H (12. November 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für alle meine rfahrungen mit anglingdirect.co.uk.
> 
> ...
> 
> Fazit: *Einmal und nie wieder !!!*



So etwas ist in der Tat sehr ärgerlich, vor allem wenn man aus dem Ausland bestellt und eine Rücksendung / Reklamation sich als schwierig erweist.

Ich habe drei Bestellungen dort durch und kann eher Positives berichten. Die Artikel aus dem Sale waren preislich prima, der Versand ging bestens vonstatten, schnell und zuverlässig. Eine Rute hatte einen nicht sehr gerade ausgerichteten Ring, das ist mir allerdings auch schon woanders passiert. Dahingehend reiht sich Anglingdirect in die Riege der "Artikel unbesehen aus dem Regal nehmen und versenden" Händler ein, für mich leider also Normalzustand. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen machen das hier doch die meisten Händler so.

Unterm Strich war ich aber bisher zufrieden. Gute Preise (zumindest im Sale), kostenloser und schneller Versand und bis auf eine Kleinigkeit einwandfreie Produkte.


----------



## geomas (12. November 2019)

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit anglingdirect.de sind durchweg positiv.
Bei der letzten Lieferung ist denen doch (von mir anfänglich übersehen) ein kleiner Fehler passiert: ein „Briefchen” stark im Preis gesenkter Haken war beschädigt und enthielt nur 4 oder 5 statt der 10 Haken.
Reklamiert hab ich das nicht.

Bei Askari hatte ich kürzlich erstmals was bestellt und auch hier war die Lieferung im Großen und Ganzen okay. 
Von den relativ billigen Posen war eine zu wenig dabei, dafür lag ein Gürtel (?) mit im Paket. 
Auch hier habe ich nicht reklamiert.

Noch ein Wort zum Thema Verpackung: hier sind die britischen Händler deutlich sorgfältiger als jene aus D, so meine bisherigen Erfahrungen (ohne jeden statistischen  Wert).


----------



## Piere (13. November 2019)

Habe bei Angling direct 2 Wychwood Ruten, 9 Fuß, bestellt. Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb einer Woche. Alles paletti


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2019)

Solange alles ok ist, hat man auch keinen Grund zur Klage.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (13. November 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für alle meine rfahrungen mit anglingdirect.co.uk.
> 
> Ich habe dort zwei identische Ruten bestellt (Sonik Barbel Rods).
> 
> ...





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für alle meine rfahrungen mit anglingdirect.co.uk.
> 
> Ich habe dort zwei identische Ruten bestellt (Sonik Barbel Rods).
> 
> ...


Am besten anrufen. Die haben einen sehr guten deutschsprachigen Telefonsupport! Die Nummer findest Du unter Anglingdirect.de. Nach meiner Erfahrung haben die eine deutschsprachige Mitarbeiterin die zu normalen Bürozeiten (nicht Öffnungszeiten) da ist und sie hat bisher alle meiner wenigen Probleme mit Bestellungen fabelhaft gelöst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2019)

Die Sache ist erledigt.
Ich habe die Rute selbst repariert und mich per mail für den "tollen Service" bedankt.

Der Laden kann mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. November 2019)

Hoi,

ich habe zum ersten mal in meinem Anglerleben eine Rute und Rolle online Bestellt bzw. gekauft!
Am Sonntag bei Angel Domäne bestellt und heute am Dienstag Nachmittag war beides (sehr gut Verpackt) beim mir.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Kochtopf (19. November 2019)

Vielleicht hier nochmal:
Hab einen Garantiefall bei Angling Direct gehabt, auf meine Mail wurde am ersten Werktag sehr freundlich geantwortet. Ich zitiere: "sollte binnen einer Woche kein Ersatz bei Ihnen sein melden Sie sich bitte bei mir"

Die Kommunikation lief durchgängig auf deutsch  also ich kann beim besten Willen nicht meckern


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. Dezember 2019)

Jerkbait.com (La Gatzo)

Super schnelle Lieferung.

Grussen Michael


----------



## yellowred (3. Dezember 2019)

Freitag Rucksack von Spro und die UL Rute Freestyle Xtender 1.80m bei Hechtundbarsch.de bestellt. Heute angekommen. Offiziell ist die Rute zweiteilig. Angekommen ist sie leider in 3 Teilen. Das obere Steckteil einmal durchgebrochen. Wie das in dem Karton passieren soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Mal schauen wie lang jetzt der Umtausch dauert.


----------



## harzsalm (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe bei Pro-Fishing in Garbsen eine Angelrute bestellt,ein günstiger Preis und was mir sehr gut gefallen hat, sicher Verpackt so habe ich noch keine Angelrute im Versand erhalten.Auch war die Versandzeit sehr schnell.Kann diese Firma  empfehlen!


----------



## Piere (4. Dezember 2019)

Am Montagvormittags Bedchaircover bei ANGEL HAACK bestellt. Am Dienstag erfolgte bereits Lieferung duirch DHL. Spitzenleistung von HAACK und DHL


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (23. Dezember 2019)

Ebay Stollen Werk,bricht Kauf nach Sofortkauf ab. Scheint nicht selten zu sein, aber solange Ebay das mitmacht ...


----------



## bobbl (27. Dezember 2019)

Angelwebshop.de

Freundlicher Kontakt, schneller Versand und die Sachen sind absolut top verpackt, da kann nix kaputt gehen. 
Da hatte ich bei anderen Shops bisweilen (zu) filigrane Verpackungen.


----------



## PowerJigger (29. Dezember 2019)

*www.gt-fishing.com*

Für die nächste Reise in den Oman hab ich mir hier noch eingedeckt. Super Auswahl und die Lieferung war auch schnell (2 Tage). Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## DerBreuberger (9. Januar 2020)

Hab mal wieder was bei Angelsport.de (Askari) bestellt. Da meine Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren nicht die Besten waren, habe ich die Bestellungen auf ein Mindestmaß reduziert.
Bei meiner jetzigen Bestellung habe ich wieder peinlich darauf geachtet, dass alle Artikel vorrätig waren, was aber auch nicht genützt hat. Nach 2 Tagen bekomme ich eine eMail: „..Da einzelne Artikel aufgrund der großen Nachfrage derzeit nicht vorrätig sind, haben wir Ihren Auftrag auf Teillieferungen gesplittet.“

Nah super. Zu guter Letzt stimmte in der ersten Teillieferung die Artikelanzahl nicht mit dem Lieferschein überein. Ok, alles sind Menschen und Menschen machen Fehler. Alles richtig und alles auch nicht wichtig und ich bin da recht entspannt. Und den fehlenden Artikel der ersten Teillieferung habe ich auch zügig als Gutschrift bekommen, aber es ist halt immer was mit der Bestellung.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2020)

Top: Gestern morgen Grundfutter und Kleinteile bei Baitstore Fishing Tackle in NRW bestellt, gerade eben durch GLS in Berlin zugestellt: Lieferung in etwas mehr als 24h, reife Leistung!


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2020)

Wiederum Top: Montag morgen Kleinteile bei M&R Tackle Shop in Baden-Würrtemberg bestellt, heute Nachmittag durch UPS in Berlin im Abholshop (selbstgewählt) abgeliefert. 48h, tadellos.


----------



## DWDW (25. Januar 2020)

Thomas,

unter der Nutzung der Suchfunktion lese ich gerade, dass Du mit *Askari* auch gewisse Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich habe Mitte Dezember eine Bestellung aufgegeben. Als ich bestellte, stand die Ampel bei allen Artikeln auf grün(Lieferzeit 2- 3 Tage). Dann erhielt ich eine Mail:   Teillieferung......  . Auf zwei Mitchell UL Ruten warte ich immer noch. *Was ich unverschämt finde ist, dass von deren Seite keine Information kommt*, wann die Ruten geliefert werden. Ich habe mich zweimal telefonisch erkundigt( von denen selbst kommt ja keine Info ). Können nichts sagen. Beim ersten Anruf hieß es: ... evtl. Lieferprobleme Mitchell - beim Zweiten Anruf: ... kann ich verstehen. Gebe *das* an den Einkauf weiter.

*Das:*
1. ... der Kunde vor 40 Tagen die Ware bestellte und immer noch keine Ware erhalten hat.
*2. ... im Shop immer noch Lieferzeit 3- 10 Tage steht( Ampel orange ). Diese Zeit ist schon weit überschritten und kann nicht eingehalten werden. Demnach werden aktuelle Besteller/ Käufer auch `getäuscht` /falsch informiert.*


Ich könnte jetzt mein Geld zurückfordern. Das möchte ich nicht - ich will die UL Ruten. Diese waren der Grund, warum ich bei Askari einkaufte. Kann so ein großer, alt eingesessener Shop/ Händler keinen Kundenservice? 6 Wochen über den ursprünglichen Lieferzeitpunkt und dann keine Info, wann geliefert wird - das ist unterste Schublade.

Wenn ein Shop mit Ampeln arbeitet, sollten sich die Bestände beim Kaufabschluß auch aktualisieren. Bei fishtackle24 hatte ich ähnliche Erfahrungen. Dort konnte man mir jedoch sagen, wann die ausstehenden Artikel geliefert werden. Man werde dort auch die Software überarbeiten, hieß es. Die Bestellung dort habe ich dann doch storniert. 2 Rollen( Ampel ebenfalls grün ) würden im April nachgeliefert - damit hätte ich leben können. Der Rest der Ware wurde leider nicht zeitnah geliefert. Von deren Seite wurde ich nicht per Mail informiert. Im Telefonat hieß es, dass eine weitere Rolle noch im Außenlager wäre.  Das Geld wurde zumindest umgehend erstattet.  Einem kleinen Händler sehe ich das nach. Aber von einem der ältesten Händler hätte ich was anderes erwartet.

Habe ich nun das Recht auf Lieferung der Ware? - oder hat der Händler das Recht, den Kauf einseitig zu beenden und mir die Kaufsumme zurückzuerstatten? Wann muss der Händler spätstens liefern? Muß er einen Ausgleich erstatten, wenn ich die Ruten anderweitig bestelle?




_PS:  Einen Onlineshop möchte ich an dieser Stelle lobend erwähnen. Es ist https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de . Deren Software scheint aktuell zu sein( direkte Nachricht/ Hinweis im Onlineshop, wenn die Artikelanzahl überschritten wurde ). Was ich gewiss sagen kann ist, dass deren Kundenservice hervorragend ist und die Ware schnell verschickt wird._
.


----------



## Mescalero (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

als Neuling habe ich mir in den letzten Wochen so ziemlich alles anschaffen müssen, was man eben so braucht. Vieles über Aliexpress, das läuft in der Regel reibungslos.

Ebenfalls reibungslos gingen je eine Bestellung bei der Angeldomäne und dem kontrovers diskutierten Askari über die Bühne.

Nicht gut lief die Bestellung bei adh-fishing, hier habe ich vier Wochen auf die Lieferung gewartet. Alle Artikel waren lt. Shopsystem lagernd. Eine Mail (noch einen weiteren Artikel nachgeordert) wurde ignoriert.

Ebenfalls enttäuscht war ich von Rudi Heger. Während des Bestellvorgangs wurde meine Kreditkarte nicht akzeptiert, sodass ich die Bezahlmethode änderte. Dann bekam ich eine Bestellbestätigung mit der zweifach ausgeführten Bestellung! 
Natürlich habe ich sofort eine Nachricht geschrieben und um Korrektur gebeten. Wurde zunächst ignoriert. Zwei oder drei Tage später kam die Versandmeldung und kurz darauf die Antwort auf meine Nachricht : man könne das nicht mehr ändern, die Bestellung sei unterwegs. Vielen Dank...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Salmonidenangler (25. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> als Neuling habe ich mir in den letzten Wochen so ziemlich alles anschaffen müssen, was man eben so braucht. Vieles über Aliexpress, das läuft in der Regel reibungslos.
> 
> ...


Das beim Heger würde ich sofort reklamieren und begründet mit dem 14-tägigem Rückgaberecht bei Käufen im Internet in Kombination mit einem Sachmangel (da Lieferung in zweifacher Ausführung wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe) einen Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag durchführen. Wenn sie das nicht machen wollen, kannst ihnen dazu noch die Paragrafen aus dem BGB und evtl. die Drohung der Einschaltung deines Anwaltes und der Verbraucherzentrale reinhauen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das nötig ist, normalerweise sollte der Heger da ok sein. Ansonsten hat das oben beschriebene bis jetzt in ähnlichen Situationen oder bei ungewollten Abbuchungen immer funktioniert.


----------



## Minimax (25. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nicht gut lief die Bestellung bei adh-fishing, hier habe ich vier Wochen auf die Lieferung gewartet. Alle Artikel waren lt. Shopsystem lagernd. Eine Mail (noch einen weiteren Artikel nachgeordert) wurde ignoriert.



Das ist seltsam, mit den adh-Leuten habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind auch sehr freundlich am Telefon und machen gerne eine ausführliche Beratung.
Aber schade, das es Dir so schlecht erging- vielelicht passiert das manchmal überall.


----------



## rippi (25. Januar 2020)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Zoll, wenn man in China kauft?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Zoll, wenn man in China kauft?



Naja........also der macht hier inzwischen seine Arbeit.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Zoll, wenn man in China kauft?


Habe bis max. 40,00€ eingekauft, bis jetzt alles ohne Zoll erhalten.


----------



## DWDW (25. Januar 2020)

... entweder hast die Glück und die Pakete landen `steuerfrei ` vor deiner Haustür oder Du musst die Pakete beim Zoll abholen, die Rechnung vorlegen, ... und die entsprechende Zollgebühr entrichten.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2020)

Konfuzius sagte dazu schon: "Viel Leis - hohel Pleis!"


----------



## Mescalero (26. Januar 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Das beim Heger würde ich sofort reklamieren und begründet mit dem 14-tägigem Rückgaberecht bei Käufen im Internet in Kombination mit einem Sachmangel (da Lieferung in zweifacher Ausführung wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe) einen Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag durchführen. Wenn sie das nicht machen wollen, kannst ihnen dazu noch die Paragrafen aus dem BGB und evtl. die Drohung der Einschaltung deines Anwaltes und der Verbraucherzentrale reinhauen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das nötig ist, normalerweise sollte der Heger da ok sein. Ansonsten hat das oben beschriebene bis jetzt in ähnlichen Situationen oder bei ungewollten Abbuchungen immer funktioniert.


Das hätte ich natürlich machen können und es wurde mir auch angeboten. Das Rückgaberecht gilt ja bei Onlinekäufen immer, nicht nur wenn etwas schiefläuft.
Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass denen der Vorfall leid tut und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche Aktionen Standard sind. Geärgert hat es mich trotzdem.


----------



## Matze HRO (26. Januar 2020)

Nachdem ich eine unschöne Erfahrung mit einem bekannten Online-Händler hatte, kaufe ich nur noch im Angelshop vor Ort.


----------



## Blueser (26. Januar 2020)

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach wegen der super Angebote im Winter bei Gerlinger bestellt. Bin mit denen sehr zufrieden, beim Händler vor Ort kaufe ich natürlich weiterhin ein. Schon allein wegen der netten Gespräche...


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach wegen der super Angebote im Winter bei Gerlinger bestellt. Bin mit denen sehr zufrieden, beim Händler vor Ort kaufe ich natürlich weiterhin ein. Schon allein wegen der netten Gespräche...



Hallo,

Gerlinger ist, vor allem was den Kundendienst betrifft, Spitze. Im April kommt, denke ich, wie alle Jahre wieder für eine Woche die 10% Rabattaktion.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DWDW (26. Januar 2020)

Blueser,

ich würde auch lieber beim Händler vor Ort kaufen. Die kleinen Angelgeschäfte gibt es in unserer Region nicht mehr. Es gibt bei uns die Angeldomäne. Auch dort überwiegt das Onlinegeschäft.

Ich vermisse den Schnack im kleinen Angelladen, den Erfahrungsaustausch, die Tipps, die Fangmedlungen, den Geruch im Laden, .....   .

Der Onlinehandel und der damit verbunden Preisvergleich haben die kleinen Läden vom Markt verdrängt. Hinzu kommen die gestiegenen Preise, Lebenshaltungskosten, niedrigeren Zinsen, .... - die einen fast schon zwingen Online zu kaufen.

Wenn ich gucke was das Klemmblei heutztage kostet wird mir schlecht. Oder Knotenverbinder - 10 Stk. ca. 40 cm Draht. Da ist die aufwendige/ unnötig hochwertige Verpackung teurer als der Inhalt.


*Zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung:*

Wie schaut es mit den Rechten/ Pflichen beim Onlinekauf aus, wenn der Kunde die Ware bezahlt hat und diese nicht zeitnah( mittlerweile 6 Wochen Wartezeit ) geliefert wird?

Habe ich nun das Recht auf Lieferung der Ware? - oder hat der Händler das Recht, den Kauf einseitig zu beenden und mir die Kaufsumme zurückzuerstatten? Wann muss der Händler spätstens liefern? Muß er einen Ausgleich erstatten, wenn ich die Ruten anderweitig bestelle?_ ( Ich möchte die Ruten, zu dem bezahlten Preis. )_
.


----------



## DWDW (26. Januar 2020)

Ich habe gerade mal ein wenig gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:








						Bestellter Artikel nicht lieferbar - Was können Sie tun?
					

Viele Online-Händler kennen das Problem: Der Kunde bestellt eine Ware in ihrem Online-Shop, die sich später als nicht lieferbar herausstellt. Dürfen Sie dann die Bestellung des Kunden einfach stornieren oder müssen Sie eventuell sogar...




					shop.trustedshops.com
				




Der Händler kann den Kaufvertrag nicht so einfach aufkündigen und ist bei einem Massenartikel verpflichtet die ware zu liefern, ggf. bei einem anderen Händler zu beschaffen.

Ich warte noch mal eine Woche ab, wenn sich dann bei Askari nichts tut/ die sich immer noch nicht von selbst melden, werde ich Askari offiziell anschreiben und eine Lieferfrist setzen, die Kostenerstattung ablehnen. Sorry Askari- das geht gar nicht!
.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2020)

DWDW schrieb:


> Ich warte noch mal eine Woche ab, wenn sich dann bei Askari nichts tut/ die sich immer noch nicht von selbst melden, werde ich Askari offiziell anschreiben und eine Lieferfrist setzen, die Kostenerstattung ablehnen. Sorry Askari- das geht gar nicht!



Es ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt, dass es immer wieder Probleme mit Askari gibt, verstehe daher gar nicht das dort überhaupt noch jemand etwas bestellt?
Auch das es dort wohl normal ist, nicht lagernde Artikel zu listen, Lockangebote eben.
Muss wohl an den vermeintlich günstigen Preisen liegen?
Aber dennoch gut, so etwas wenigstens hier öffentlich zu machen, wird wohl den einen oder anderen davon abhalten, mit denen eine geschäftliche Verbindung einzugehen. Mich z.B., Danke dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt, dass es immer wieder Probleme mit Askari gibt, verstehe daher gar nicht das dort überhaupt noch jemand etwas bestellt?


Vermutlich ist es der prickelnde Kick. Kriege ich, was ich bezahlt habe? Wenn ja, dann wann und wie?


----------



## DWDW (27. Januar 2020)

Das war mir so nicht bekannt. Jeder hat mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem einen oder anderen Anbieter gemacht. Ich versuche mich von solchen Erfahrungen nicht beeinflussen zu lassen und mache mir erst einmal selbst ein Bild.

Vor Jahren, es könnten 10 sein, habe ich dort etwas bestellt und hatte keine Probleme. Ich bin mal gespannt wie man bei Askari weiter verfährt.

An den Lockangeboten könnte was dran sein. Es einem Händler öffentlich zu unterstellen, könnte strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben. Ein vermeitliches Lockangebot kenne ich von einem Bootshändler in meiner Gegend( Namen bewusst nicht genannt) . Der Händler wirbt mit einem gebr.  Boot/ Trailer / Motor ( Hammermeister Baracuda mit einem Yamaha 90 AETO  1,3 t Trailer), das seit fast einem Jahr verkauft ist. Das Gespann beobachtete ich schon länger. Ein dreiviertel Jahr lang( in 2018 ) sollte es 6800 € kosten. Dann wurde der Preis auf 4650 € gesenkt. Als ich es mir Anfang 2019 vor Ort ansehen wollte( war rein zufällig in Raum Paderborn unterwegs ), war es nicht mehr verfügbar. Es steht allerdings immer noch unter Gebrauchtboote; dabei wurde die Angebotsliste schon mehrfach geändert.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die Ampel bei Askari zeitnah von gelb( verfügbar in 3- 10 Tagen ) auf grün umspringt und ich die UL Ruten geliefert bekomme. Ich erwarte zumindest eine kurze Informationen von Askari, wann die Ruten geliefert werden. Die Informationen sollten mitgeteilt werden, ohne dass ich sie per Mail oder Anruf daran erinnere. Na ja, eine Woche gebe ich denen noch Zeit.

Wäre ich der Händler, würde ich die Kunden anschreiben. Bei einem Lieferverzug von 6 Wochen + X, hätte ich nur eine Rute berechnet oder  300 m Geflechtschnur dem Paket beigelegt. Eine Minitüte Gummibären würde ich nicht beilegen; das wäre fast schon unverschämt.

Ich werde dort keine Bestellungen mehr aufgeben. Wenn mich jemand privat nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Askari, werde ich ihm diese objektiv und sachlich, ganz privat mitteilen.


----------



## DWDW (28. Januar 2020)

*OH, es hat sich was bei Askari getan. *Ich bin zwar nicht von Askar informiert worden, wann ich meine Mitte Dezember bestellten Ruten( Ampel grün  Lieferzeit 2-3 Tage ) bekomme.* Nun steht auf der Website bei der gelben Ampel nicht mehr 3- 10 Tage - nun steht dort Lieferzeit 1- 3 Monate.*

Heute Nachmittag werde ich die per Mail mal freundlich anschreiben und entsprechende Gesetzesauszüge beifügen. Gepaart mit einer Lieferzeitaufforderung oder Kostenrückerstattung + Zahlung eines Differenzbetrages, wenn ich anderweitig kaufen muss. Das sind zwar nur ein paar € - aber ich warte nun schon 6 1/2 Wochen auf die Lieferung ohne Informationen von Askari selbst zu bekommen. Sie reagierten erst nach dem ich sie kontaktierte.  Und nun lese ich Lieferzeit 1- 3 Monate. Wann wäre ich darüber bitte informiert worden? Fehler können passieren - sie sollten zumindest kommuniziert und nach einer zufriedenstellenden Lösung gesucht werden.


----------



## DWDW (28. Januar 2020)

wie bekomme ich den Smiley weg? Der sollte eigentlich hinter 1-3 Monate. Ich klickte Beiträg ändern an, setzte den Cursor hinter Monate - dennoch wurde ein neuer Beitrag eröffnet und der Smiley steht alleine da.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Januar 2020)

Nachtrag zu Nordfishing77: Bestellung aufgegen, am Folgetag überwiesen und ein paar Stunden später die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten. Lieferung ratzfatz per GLS. Fazit: so macht Onlineshopping Spaß!


----------



## geomas (28. Januar 2020)

Ja, habe ebenfalls durchweg positive Erfahrungen mit nordfishing77 (in Österreich) gemacht.
Angenehm direkt ist auch der Kontakt zur tacklehalle.de . 

Generell habe ich sehr selten negative Erfahrungen mit onlineshops (incl. Askari) gemacht. Fehler macht jeder - die Frage ist, wie man damit umgeht.
Bei Problemen im Zweifel erstmal eine sehr freundliche Mail schicken und nicht gleich Rambazamba veranstalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt, dass es immer wieder Probleme mit Askari gibt, verstehe daher gar nicht das dort überhaupt noch jemand etwas bestellt?





Andal schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es der prickelnde Kick. Kriege ich, was ich bezahlt habe? Wenn ja, dann wann und wie?



Der Trend heißt nun hochoffiziell "*Adventure-Shopping*", 
und scheint nach den vermeldeten Vorkommnissen hier doch ziemlich häufig anzutreffen.

Sofern man den Stoff nicht arg nötig braucht, geht das ja auch ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2020)

AM-Angelsport langes Paket per GLS einwandfrei.

Hatte nach dem letzten Rutenversandbruch einer einzelnen leichten Rute aber auch auf die Bemerkung geschrieben: "Bitte gut und sicher einpacken!"
Karton stabiler, ordentlich Wickelfolie als Abstandhalter.

Und vorsichtshalber gleichlange zwei Ruten bestellt, dann isses stabiler ...


----------



## DWDW (28. Januar 2020)

Ich denke, dass 6 Wochen Lieferverzug( Kunde wartet ) und zwei freundliche Anrufe ausreichend sind. Da darf man irgendeine Reaktion erwarten. Nun muss ich nach eigener Recherche sehen, dass die Artikel noch eine Lieferzeit von 1- 3 Monaten haben.

Zu 99,99 % liefern Shops recht schnell. Es ist das erste Mal bei einem inländischen Händler, dass die Lieferzeiten deutlich überschritten wurden und ich keine Informationen erhalte.

Ich habe heuer eine Frist gesetzt. Mal sehen ob sie die Händlerpflichten erfüllen. Das dürfte viel über ihr Geschäftsgebaren aussagen. Vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch positiv überracht und erhalte die Ware binnen 2 Wochen oder bekomme die Kaufsumme + Differenz zur anderweitigen Beschaffung erstattet. Kommt man dem nach, bin ich zufrieden/ kann den Vorfall irgendwie verknusen.


----------



## DWDW (30. Januar 2020)

*Askari stellt sich quer- wollen nur Angebotspreis erstatten und kommen somit ihrer Händlerpflicht nicht nach.*


*Darf der Kunde auf die Lieferung bestehen?*

Sie können einen einmal geschlossenen Kaufvertrag nicht einfach so stornieren und bleiben grundsätzlich zur Lieferung der Ware verpflichtet. In einigen Ausnahmefällen erlischt ihre Leistungspflicht jedoch trotzdem. Dies ist z. B. dann der Fall, sofern Ihnen diese Pflicht nach § 275 Abs. 1 BGB unmöglich ist. Haben Sie Ihrem Kunden etwa eine bestimmte gebrauchte Ware oder ein Unikat verkauft und wird diese Ware oder das Unikat zerstört oder an einen anderen Käufer übereignet, der zur Herausgabe nicht bereit ist, ist Ihnen die Erfüllung des Kaufvertrages unmöglich. Dies liegt daran, dass Sie Ihrem Kunden die gekaufte Ware oder das Unikat nicht mehr übergeben und übereignen können. Unmöglichkeit der Lieferung kann daher bei dem Verkauf von Gebrauchtwaren, Kunstgegenständen oder sonstigen Unikaten (sog. Stückschuld) vorliegen.


Bei dem Verkauf von Serienartikeln und Massenartikeln, die auch Ihre Konkurrenz verkauft (sog. Gattungsschuld), dürfte Unmöglichkeit regelmäßig ausschieden. Besteht Ihr Kunde auf die Lieferung, müssten Sie das gewünschte Produkt gegebenenfalls bei einem anderen Händler besorgen und es dem Kunden liefern. Unmöglich ist die Leistungserbringung in dieser Konstellation nur dann, sofern die gesamte Gattung untergegangen wäre und Sie das betroffene Produkt daher auch selber nicht mehr erwerben können.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2020)

Alles Prima: Feederspitzen Bei Premier Floats, Doddington in England am Samstag bestellt, heute durch GLS in Berlin zugestellt. 4 Werktage über den Kanal, rechtzeitig zum Wochenende. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Abgesehen davon:
GLS hat mich nicht angetroffen, hats im Spätkauf abgegeben, und ich konnts bereits heute 21h abholen und nicht erst morgen. Gute Wahl der Packstation durch GLS (Die auch mal gerne ein hin und her veranstalten), find ick ooch jut.


----------



## cocorell (5. Februar 2020)

Zu Askari!
Vor Jahren bot Askari Penn Slammer Rollen zu einem  Preis an. Online wurden die Rollen mit der grünen Ampel und Lieferfrist 3-4 Tage beworben. Klar habe ich bestellt und per Vorkasse bezahlt. Die Wochen vergingen und Askari  schickte mir , nach Mailkontakt, eine Mail das ich einen begehrten Artikel bestellt hätte und ich mich gedulden sollte. Ich habe daraufhin den Kauf storniert und wartete noch 2 Wochen auf mein Geld. Ich werde ja nicht der einzige gewesen sein dem es so erging, somit haben gutgläubige Kunden Askari über Wochen einen zinslosen Kredit gewährt.
In Lüdinghausen, ca. 35km von mir entfernt hat Askari einen Laden aber da fahre ich nicht gerne hin weil das meiste was dort ausgestellt ist eher an Onlineretouren erinnert als an Neuwahre!
Ich kaufe überwiegend über e-Bay ein. Hatte da noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Händlern machen müssen, mit der Zeit hat man seine Stammhändler bei denen ich immer wieder kaufe.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

hier werde mitunter Sachen eingefordert, welche zwar durchaus berechtigt sein mögen und dies hätte vor 20/30 Jahren  auch noch funktioniert, aber heutzutage muss man da schon Abstriche machen. Die Zuverlässigkeit ist nicht mehr die gleiche wie früher, nicht nur bei Angelsachen, auch allgemein. Ist der Zeitgeist .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DWDW (12. Februar 2020)

Askari nimmt sich nichts an. Ich forderte sie auf zu liefern und setzte eine Frist. Ich bekam einen Anruf; amn versteht meine Unzufriedenheit- man werde aber nichts machen, keine Lieferung über dritte tätigen oder dergleichen. Man ignoriert geltendes Recht( Rechtauszüge in Mail beigefügt ). Andere Anbieter würden genauso verfahren; hieß es.

Das ist der letzte Laden- so etwas arrogantes habe ich noch nie erfahren. Ich werde dort nie wieder etwas bestellen. Das ist keine gute Werbung- ich werde niemaden diesen Laden empfehlen. Ich werde von dem Sachverhalt berichten- dann kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

DWDW schrieb:


> Askari nimmt sich nichts an. Ich forderte sie auf zu liefern und setzte eine Frist. Ich bekam einen Anruf; amn versteht meine Unzufriedenheit- man werde aber nichts machen, keine Lieferung über dritte tätigen oder dergleichen. Man ignoriert geltendes Recht( Rechtauszüge in Mail beigefügt ). Andere Anbieter würden genauso verfahren; hieß es.
> 
> Das ist der letzte Laden- so etwas arrogantes habe ich noch nie erfahren. Ich werde dort nie wieder etwas bestellen. Das ist keine gute Werbung- ich werde niemaden diesen Laden empfehlen. Ich werde von dem Sachverhalt berichten- dann kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.



Hallo,

das ist genau das, was ich in meinem vorhergegangenen Beitrag meinte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. Februar 2020)

gpfishing : Freitags bestellt,am Montag darauf versandt und Mittwoch geliefert. Ware astrein,nüscht zu meckern.


----------



## eisblock (14. Februar 2020)

Ich warte schon seit 6 Wochen auf eine Shimano Rute von Askari. Alle 2 Wochen gibt's ein proaktives Update, daß die Rute immer noch nicht lieferbar ist. Fairerweise muss man sagen, daß die Lieferschwierigkeiten mir schon bei Bestellung bekannt waren. Aufgrund des Preises habe ich trotzdem bestellt.  Zum Glück hab ich noch etwas Zeit. Insofern kein Problem für mich. Wenn es zu lange dauert, trete ich zurück und kaufe woanders.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2020)

Ich habe ja mal am letzten Samstag als sozusagen Online Kontrast - Superstore Live Shopping Besuch bei Askari Hannover Isernhagen gemacht ....
das war sehr erbärmlich, was an Ruten vorhanden war und großteils Leerstand, und die Klage der "Besatzung", dass kaum bestellte Ware nachkommt, war auch nicht vertrauenserweckend.

Somit schnell und ohne jeglichen Kauf wieder raus.


----------



## Orothred (15. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe ja mal am letzten Samstag als sozusagen Online Kontrast - Superstore Live Shopping Besuch bei Askari Hannover Isernhagen gemacht ....
> das war sehr erbärmlich, was an Ruten vorhanden war und großteils Leerstand, und die Klage der "Besatzung", dass kaum bestellte Ware nachkommt, war auch nicht vertrauenserweckend.
> 
> Somit schnell und ohne jeglichen Kauf wieder raus.



Der Laden ist leider nur für die schnelle Tauwurmbox zu gebrauchen....wenn der bei mir nicht auf dem Nachhauseweg liegen würde, wär ich da auch nie drin.....ziemlich viel ausverkauft und zumindest ein Teil des Personals ist nicht besonders freundlich....


----------



## Mescalero (15. Februar 2020)

Man könnte mutmaßen, dass der Versandhandel das Gros des Umsatzes bringt und die Filialen nur (noch) so Anhängsel sind....aufgeben will man sie aber auch nicht. Auch wenn das vielleicht besser wäre, lieber ein geschlossener Laden als einer, in dem es nix gibt und in dem man sich als Kunde mies behandelt fühlt.


----------



## keinangelprofi (18. Februar 2020)

am WE bei anglingdirect.de eine 2-teilige 3,60m Rute zum günstigen Preis bestellt. Kam heute Mittag mit GLS in einem massiven Papprohr ca. 2,10 lang. Das ganze OHNE VERSANDKOSTEN! Wenn ich dran denke, was andere Versandhändler an Porto + Sperrgutzuschlag für sowas aufrufen...


----------



## Thomas. (19. Februar 2020)

wenn ich mir Teureres Zeugs bestelle Rute o Rolle dann nur bei A&M, super schnell zu 99% günstiger als andere, 1x habe ich eine Rute zurück geschickt und auch das ohne Problem, wenn ich fragen habe sofort immer den richtigen Mann am Telefon der auch Ahnung hat.

Kleinzeug wie Wirbel Haken usw, hohle ich mir 1-2mal im Jahr im 65km entfernten Laden der so günstig ist das sich die fahrt mit 2 Mann lohnt.

zu Askari, online bestelle ich nur super billige Angebote (1-2 in Jahr) und lasse sie mir an die Filiale liefern.
Askari Läden sind wie MC Donalds alle finden sie   keiner geht hin, aber immer sind die Läden mehr als gut besucht


----------



## Seele (19. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man könnte mutmaßen, dass der Versandhandel das Gros des Umsatzes bringt und die Filialen nur (noch) so Anhängsel sind....aufgeben will man sie aber auch nicht. Auch wenn das vielleicht besser wäre, lieber ein geschlossener Laden als einer, in dem es nix gibt und in dem man sich als Kunde mies behandelt fühlt.



Manche Lieferanten bedienen dich als kleinerer Shop nur wenn du nebenher auch ein Ladengeschäft hast. Franchise Unternehmen setzen sowieso ein Ladengeschäft vorraus. Oft wird aber trotzdem ein Großteil dann über den Online Shop laufen.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

Es ist halt alles eine Mischung aus Rechnen (Fahrtkosten, Versandkosten...), Erfahrung und "Mut zum Risiko.

Wenn ich zum Bode nach M-K fahre, dann sind es wenigstens 16,- € Fahrtkosten. Um das Geld kann ich mir viel schicken lassen. So viel, dass der Postbote krumm geht. Beim LoRiSo in Neuwied sieht es mit 10,- € Fahrtkosten besser aus. Dafür habe ich ordentlich Fussmarsch... rentiert sich also nur bei ganz bestimmten Einkäufen!

Kauft man Online, sollte man schon wissen, was man kauft und sich halt nicht nur am "billig" orientieren. Dann klappt es auch ziemlich reibungslos. China ist hinsichtlich der Lieferzeiten jetzt aktuell nicht so die beste Adresse für Bestellungen. Letztens dauerte eine einfache Pocket Stipprute fast 10 Wochen. Wegen dem Aufruhr in Honkong. Aber wer weiss schon, was man mit so einer Stippe alles anstellen kann? 

Und dann gibt es ja diesen Trööt. Kein Aufwand, nachzusehen, wer ein fragwürdiger Bruder ist.
Richtigen "Zoff" hatte ich eigentlich erst einmal, weil die Rechnungsadresse nicht mit der Lieferadresse identisch war. Also hat's die gute Frau einfach so lange liegen lassen, bis ich etwas angesäuert angerufen hab. Dafür war Fr. W. dann auch noch saubatzig.


----------



## Thomas. (19. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> China ist hinsichtlich der Lieferzeiten jetzt aktuell nicht so die beste Adresse für Bestellungen. Letztens dauerte eine einfache Pocket Stipprute fast 10 Wochen. Wegen dem Aufruhr in Honkong.



und es wird über kurz oder lang noch viel schlimmer kommen, ich sach nur Virus. erfahre es gerade am eigenen leib, Frauchen möchte neu Esszimmerstühle, in mehreren Möbelhäuser sehr lange Lieferzeiten(laut aussage wegen dem Virus stapeln sich die Container in den Häfen oder es wird nicht produktziert) , warten alle schon Wochen auf Ware und man kann uns nicht sagen ob 3,4,5 Wochen oder 3 Monate dauert und noch länger, Frauchen hat Hals


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Frauchen möchte neu Esszimmerstühle.............und man kann uns nicht sagen ob 3,4,5 Wochen oder 3 Monate dauert und noch länger,



Aus der Not eine Tugend machen und gucken ob im Angelladen noch Ware rumsteht!


----------



## geomas (19. Februar 2020)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> am WE bei anglingdirect.de eine 2-teilige 3,60m Rute zum günstigen Preis bestellt. Kam heute Mittag mit GLS in einem massiven Papprohr ca. 2,10 lang. Das ganze OHNE VERSANDKOSTEN! Wenn ich dran denke, was andere Versandhändler an Porto + Sperrgutzuschlag für sowas aufrufen...



Ja, habe bislang auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit AD gemacht.
Es muß einem natürlich bewußt sein, daß man damit den von den Branchenriesen ausgehenden Verdrängungswettbewerb unterstützt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Februar 2020)

Ich habe vor kurzem bei Angelplatz. de schwere Tiroler Hölzl in 120 und 160gr bestellt. Nachdem die nach einigen Tagen noch nicht da waren, habe ich mal angerufen, was los ist. 
Eine nette Frau sagte mir, das die im Moment ausverkauft sind und auf eine neue Lieferung gewartet wird. Innerhalb von 14 Tagen kam dann meine Bestellung, leider nicht versandkostenfrei. 
 Ich wurde per Mail informiert, wann die Sendung weggeschickt wurde und habe auf Rechnung gekauft. 

Weiter habe ich beim Parey-Versand mir Kalender bestellt, die im Preis heruntergesetzt waren. Schnelle und Versandkostenfreie Lieferung! 
Bin mit beiden Versendern ganz zufrieden und kann sie weiterempfehlen. 
Ich hätte niemals gedacht, das  Askari so einen schlechten Ruf in der Branche hat und seine Kunden, wie bereits mehrmals geschildert, so arrogant und ignorant behandelt! Ich wollte da mal eine Liege bestellen.... 
Akzeptieren die auch Kauf auf Rechnung und gibt's auch eine Bezahlmöglichkeit per SEPA-LASTSCHRIFT? 

Ich persönlich bin mit Vorauskasse immer sehr vorsichtig, zweimal habe ich was bestellt, 2x kam keine Ware. Einmal war das Konto erloschen, auf das ich überwiesen habe, das anderemal hat mich ein gewerblicher Verkäufer verarscht, er hätte meine Adresse nicht, obwohl er mir per Mail eine Auftragsbestätigung zugesendet hat! Mein Geld habe ich in beiden Fällen aber schnell zurückerhalten. Ich kann euch nur warnen vor dem Vertreiber von BISSOX-Bißanzeigern! Diesen Mann halte ich für unseriös, widersprüchlich und unkompetent,  er hält sich gleich für "deinen Angelfreund"....


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Akzeptieren die auch Kauf auf Rechnung



Ja.
Mache ich auch immer so.
Wenn es dann nicht klappt wird storniert und gut.

So brauche ich nicht auf eine Rückzahlung warten.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Februar 2020)

Also wer gerne einmal richtig belogen und verarscht werden möchte!  Der sollte bei Ebay unbedingt mal bei manna - 24 bestellen.
Habe dort am 12. 2 einen Stuhl gekauft und natürlich sofort bezahlt!
Der Verkäufer verfällt in Lügen und Ausflüchte ,reagiert nur auf Ebay weil er muss!
Gestern war der Artikel angeblich schon versendet, auf 5 mal nachfragen nach der Sendungsnummer hab ich Sie heute bekommen ! Nicht verschickt ,erstmal die Sendungsnummer an DPD übergeben. ...es wird mir bei jeder Frage dreckig ins Gesicht gelogen!
Hatte bei einem anderen Händler am 12.2 einen Bivytisch gekauft, der war am 14.2 schon da !

LG Michael


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Februar 2020)

Wenn man in Vorkasse überweist und die Ware kommt nicht, ist das Geld in der Regel weg, Wird sich für eine Bezahlung per Bankeinzug und SEPA-LASTSCHRIFT entschieden, hat man die Möglichkeit, bei Nichterhalten der Bestellung das Geld 6 Wochen von seiner Bank zurückzufordern! 

Daran sollte jeder denken, der bei einem zweifelhaften Versandhandel mit schlechtem Ruf was bestellen will...


----------



## cocorell (21. Februar 2020)

Ich lese mir z.B. bei e- bay immer die negativ Bewertungen durch. Die negativ Bewertungen sagen 1000x mal mehr aus über den Verkäufer als ein Millionen positive Bewertungen.
Und bei Händlern unter 99% positiven Bewertungen bestellte ich eh nix!


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Februar 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ich lese mir z.B. bei e- bay immer die negativ Bewertungen durch. Die negativ Bewertungen sagen 1000x mal mehr aus über den Verkäufer als ein Millionen positive Bewertungen.
> Und bei Händlern unter 99% positiven Bewertungen bestellte ich eh nix!


Das ist auf jeden Fall richtig! 
Hatte ich auch gemacht, in meinem Fall hatte der Händler sogar 99,9 % Positiv. Der in diesem Fall Sie macht wohl ihr Hauptgeschäft mit so Handyzubehör und so Zeug das macht wohl der Hauptteil des Geschäfts aus !
Angelsachen scheinen wohl direkt vom Großhändler verschickt werden! 
Somit verkäuft der Händler Sachen die Er gar nicht besitzt !
Und schiebt die Schuld auf " die im Lager "
Das interessiert mich als Kunde allerdings herzlich wenig! 
Deshalb nie mehr bei manna - 24 Shop !
Kann mir gut vorstellen das es noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist an Frechheit! 

LG Michael


----------



## cocorell (22. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall richtig!
> Hatte ich auch gemacht, in meinem Fall hatte der Händler sogar 99,9 % Positiv. Der in diesem Fall Sie macht wohl ihr Hauptgeschäft mit so Handyzubehör und so Zeug das macht wohl der Hauptteil des Geschäfts aus !
> Angelsachen scheinen wohl direkt vom Großhändler verschickt werden!
> Somit verkäuft der Händler Sachen die Er gar nicht besitzt !
> ...



Ja solche Händler gibt es leider auch. Als Lehre sollte man daraus ziehen das man Händlern mit einem großen und unterschiedlichen Portfolio aus dem Weg geht. Auch muss man aufpassen das man da keinen chinesischen Händler gerät det zwar Deutschland als Standort angibt aber seinen Plunder aus China ankarren lässt aber selber keinerlei Lagerhaltung hat. Aber diese Händler erkennt man schnell wenn man deren Onlineshop auf e-bay besucht. Wer Haarshampoo, LED- Leuchten, Nussknacker und auch Anglerbedarf anbietet kann kein geeigneter Lieferant für Angler sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Deshalb nie mehr bei manna - 24 Shop !
> Kann mir gut vorstellen das es noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist an Frechheit!


Hoffe du hast das auch in seine Bewertung bei eBay geschrieben, dann sollten doch seine 99,9% sinken?


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Februar 2020)

Ja der bekommt natürlich eine negative Bewertung! 
Wenn Er mich von sichaus angeschrieben hätte das es ein Problem gibt, wäre das noch was anderes gewesen! 
Auf meine normalen Anfragen jedoch nicht zu antworten sondern nur weil ich bei Ebay nicht erhaltene Ware gemeldet habe zu Antworten ist keine Art !
Habe gerade geguckt in der DPD Sendungsverfolgung ,das Paket ist noch immer nicht unterwegs. 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. Februar 2020)

Du Michael, ich hab mich schon vor längerer Zeit entschieden, nur noch bei Shops zu kaufen, bei denen man mit Paypal bezahlen kann, bei Problemen gibst du das an die weiter, behältst dein Geld zurück und die kommunizieren dann mit dem Händler. Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Du Michael, ich hab mich schon vor längerer Zeit entschieden, nur noch bei Shops zu kaufen, bei denen man mit Paypal bezahlen kann, bei Problemen gibst du das an die weiter, behältst dein Geld zurück und die kommunizieren dann mit dem Händler. Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Das mit PayPal ist eine gute Idee! 
Das muss ich auch mal machen! 
Ich habe normalerweise immer alles im Angelladen gekauft und das wird auch in vielen Fällen weiterhin so sein! 
Aber manche Dinge sind dort auch nicht zu bekommen oder der Preisunterschied ist signifikant! 
Dafür ist PayPal nicht verkehrt!  Danke für den Tipp! 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. Februar 2020)

Hab im letzten Jahr 20 Feederspizen in den Niederlanden bestellt, eine Glasfaser wurde geliefert. Die über hundert Euro waren aber abgebucht. Paypal hat das übernommen und ich hatte das restliche Geld innerhalb von ein paar Tagen wieder auf meinem Konto


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das mit PayPal ist eine gute Idee!
> Das muss ich auch mal machen!
> Ich habe normalerweise immer alles im Angelladen gekauft und das wird auch in vielen Fällen weiterhin so sein!
> Aber manche Dinge sind dort auch nicht zu bekommen oder der Preisunterschied ist signifikant!
> ...


Vor ca. 8 Jahren neues Handy gekauft, mit Pay Pal bezahlt. Pünktlich geliefert aber defekt. Handy zurückgeschickt, 2 Tage später war der gewerbl. Händler bei e-bay abgemeldet und mein Geld u. Handy  weg. E-bay den Fall gemeldet und da ich mit Pay Pal bezahlt habe Geld zurück erhalten.(schnell u. problemlos) Ich bezahle nur noch auf Rechnung oder über Pay Pal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. Februar 2020)

Man, was machen wir hier Werbung aber Wenn's schön macht


----------



## geomas (26. Februar 2020)

So, eben hatte ich die erste Fehl-Lieferung (verwechselter Artikel) von Askari. Absolut kein Drama - bin aber sehr gespannt, wie sie damit umgehen.
Der Umgang mit Problemen aller Art macht letztlich den Unterschied zwischen guten und miesen Händlern aus.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> So, eben hatte ich die erste Fehl-Lieferung (verwechselter Artikel) von Askari. Absolut kein Drama - bin aber sehr gespannt, wie sie damit umgehen.
> Der Umgang mit Problemen aller Art macht letztlich den Unterschied zwischen guten und miesen Händlern aus.


Mir Ist das heute auch passiert! 
Habe leider nicht mehr hier an den Thread gedacht und hatte es im Ükel geschrieben! 
Scheint der große Tag der Fehl-Lieferung zu sein 

LG


----------



## Mescalero (26. Februar 2020)

Bei mir auch (nicht Askari). Artikel z.T. nicht lagernd und müssen bestellt werden, das wusste ich aber vorher also kein Problem. Unterdessen habe ich per Mail nachgefragt, ob ich ein paar weitere Artikel ergänzen kann - das wäre selbstverständlich möglich, Rechnung käme per Paypal-Request.
Heute war Liefertag: ergänzende Teile unvollständig, Rechnung fehlt. Naja...

edit: bei Askari habe ich gestern bestellt, eben kam die Versandbestätigung.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mit online shops auch absolut kein Glück 
Kaufe am liebsten im Laden vor Ort !
Nur manchmal kommt man absolut nicht am Internet vorbei!  Manche Artikel bekommt man nur dort oder der Preis ist absolut das doppelte!


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2020)

Hatte ich letzte Woche. Einen einfachen Artikel bei Ebay bestellt. Der Verkäufer stellte aber fest, dass es der letzte seiner Art ist und der defekt bei ihm lagert. Also an Ebay gemeldet und abgebrochen. Jetzt schreibt mir Ebay, ICH hätte abgebrochen. Erst mal ein Fass aufgemacht - ist ja Zeit und die Leute gehören beschäftigt.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Februar 2020)

@Waller Michel 
Ja, das ist leider so. Ich kaufe gern beim Krämer nebenan und erkenne den Mehrwert an, dafür ist auch ein Aufpreis in Ordnung. Wenn aber eine Rolle z.B. 30% mehr kosten soll als der Straßenpreis der einschlägigen Onlineshops, schrumpft die Bereitschaft, den Stammdealer-um-die-Ecke-Obolus zu entrichten, schon gewaltig.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Ja, das ist leider so. Ich kaufe gern beim Krämer nebenan und erkenne den Mehrwert an, dafür ist auch ein Aufpreis in Ordnung. Wenn aber eine Rolle z.B. 30% mehr kosten soll als der Straßenpreis der einschlägigen Onlineshops, schrumpft die Bereitschaft, den Stammdealer-um-die-Ecke-Obolus zu entrichten, schon gewaltig.


Ganz genau  !!!
Mir ist es fast egal ob ich für einen Artikel jetzt 3 oder 4 Euro zahle ,wenn es um 30 oder 40 Euro geht ist schon grenzwertig aber wenn es um 300 oder 400 Euro geht muss ich auch nicht überlegen! 

LG


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Februar 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ich lese mir z.B. bei e- bay immer die negativ Bewertungen durch. Die negativ Bewertungen sagen 1000x mal mehr aus über den Verkäufer als ein Millionen positive Bewertungen.
> Und bei Händlern unter 99% positiven Bewertungen bestellte ich eh nix!


Ja stimmt, und wenn man es mal vergessen hat, findet man seine eigenen Erlebnisse in den wenigen roten Bewertung dort oft wieder.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (27. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> So, eben hatte ich die erste Fehl-Lieferung (verwechselter Artikel) von Askari. Absolut kein Drama - bin aber sehr gespannt, wie sie damit umgehen.
> Der Umgang mit Problemen aller Art macht letztlich den Unterschied zwischen guten und miesen Händlern aus.


Hatte ich auch einmal.
Bestellt war eine Forellenschnur,auf der Rechnung stand auch der bestellte Artikel,drin war aber eine Zanderschnur.
Askari den Fehler höflich mitgeteilt (damit die Inventur stimmt) Zanderschnur durfte ich behalten,Forellenschnur wurde sofort gratis nachgeliefert.


----------



## cocorell (29. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht mal eine Anregung für empfehlenswerte Online-shop's.
Ohne jetzt öffentlich Werbung zu machen kann man z.B. via persönlichen Nachrichten Adressen von vertrauenswürdigen Online- shop's austauschen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das dabei nicht nur die großen Online- Händler genannt werden.
Oftmals habe ich gerade mit den kleinen Online- Händler sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Denn es ist letztendlich egal ob wir über 5€ oder 50€ reden, keiner von uns will doch verarscht werden oder möchte sich mit einem Händler rumstreiten.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Februar 2020)

Das große Problem sind oft gar nicht die Shops sondern DHL und Co !
Hatte doch hier vor paar Tagen von meinem Karpfenstuhl berichtet der nicht gekommen ist! 
Ich nehme es vorweg! Ich habe ihn immer noch nicht! 
Nachdem er bei DPD gestohlen wurde, hat der Händler ihn nochmal mit DHL verschickt, laut Sendungsverfolgung steht da seid Tagen " geringfügig beschädigte Sendung wird neu verpackt " 
Liefertermin vorgestern! 

Da kann der Händler sich soviel Mühe gegeben wie er will!  Das ist nur noch zum Lachen! 

LG Michael


----------



## cocorell (29. Februar 2020)

Das kommt dann noch hinzu das der Logistiker Probleme macht oder hat!


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Februar 2020)

Das ist richtig! 
Sowas wie gerade mit dem Stuhl habe ich noch nicht einmal annähernd erlebt! 
Zumal er extra gepolstert war für die kühlere Jahreszeit! Hatte sich meine Frau so gewünscht, da Sie immer sehr gerne mitgeht zum Angeln 
Bin mir sicher, bis es wieder warm ist, isser da


----------



## DWDW (29. Februar 2020)

DWDW schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> unter der Nutzung der Suchfunktion lese ich gerade, dass Du mit *Askari* auch gewisse Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich habe Mitte Dezember eine Bestellung aufgegeben. Als ich bestellte, stand die Ampel bei allen Artikeln auf grün(Lieferzeit 2- 3 Tage). Dann erhielt ich eine Mail:   Teillieferung......  . Auf zwei Mitchell UL Ruten warte ich immer noch. *Was ich unverschämt finde ist, dass von deren Seite keine Information kommt*, wann die Ruten geliefert werden. Ich habe mich zweimal telefonisch erkundigt( von denen selbst kommt ja keine Info ). Können nichts sagen. Beim ersten Anruf hieß es: ... evtl. Lieferprobleme Mitchell - beim Zweiten Anruf: ... kann ich verstehen. Gebe *das* an den Einkauf weiter.
> 
> ...




*Heute wurden endlich 2 Ruten von Askari geliefert. Ich packe das Paket aus und was muss ich sehen? Bei Askari ist man nicht mal in der Lage die richtigen Ruten zu verschicken. Auf der im Karton beiliegenden Rechnung waren die UL Ruten in 2,10 m richtigerweise dokumentiert- im Karton lagen aber falsche Ruten- Ruten in 1,80 m.


Was läuft bei Askari schief? Bestellung Mitte Dezember aufgegeben- ganz schlechter Service- keine Einsicht - Verweigern von Händlerpflicht laut § - 2 1/2 Monate Lieferverzug  und dann noch die flasche Ware geliefert.

Schade das ich nicht in der Nähe wohne und das Geschäft schon geschlossen hat.

Ich werde weiter meine Erfahrungen bzw. vom weiteren Verhalten des Händlers ganz neutral berichten.

Jeder kann den Sachverhalt dann selbst bewerten.*


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Februar 2020)

DWDW schrieb:


> *Heute wurden endlich 2 Ruten von Askari geliefert. Ich packe das Paket aus und was muss ich sehen? Bei Askari ist man nicht mal in der Lage die richtigen Ruten zu verschicken. Auf der im Karton beiliegenden Rechnung waren die UL Ruten in 2,10 m richtigerweise dokumentiert- im Karton lagen aber falsche Ruten- Ruten in 1,80 m.
> 
> 
> Was läuft bei Askari schief? Bestellung Mitte Dezember aufgegeben- ganz schlechter Service- keine Einsicht - Verweigern von Händlerpflicht laut § - 2 1/2 Monate Lieferverzug  und dann noch die flasche Ware geliefert.
> ...


Das ist auch nicht schlecht! 
Wirklich nur noch #=_^$/& arbeiten da !

Mein Stuhl ist auch noch immer nicht gekommen, bei DHL in der Sendungsverfolgung steht seit Tagen, das geringfügig bescjödigte Paket wird nachverpackt! 
Ich werde auch bald beklobbt !


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht schlecht!
> Wirklich nur noch #=_^$/& arbeiten da !
> 
> Mein Stuhl ist auch noch immer nicht gekommen, bei DHL in der Sendungsverfolgung steht seit Tagen, das geringfügig bescjödigte Paket wird nachverpackt!
> Ich werde auch bald beklobbt !



Hallo,

mein Beileid. Bei mir war auch mal eine Sendung bei der Nachverpackung der Post (DHL). Das dauerte damals mehr als zwei Wochen bis die Sendung bei mir ausgeliefert wurde .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Beileid. Bei mir war auch mal eine Sendung bei der Nachverpackung der Post (DHL). Das dauerte damals mehr als zwei Wochen bis die Sendung bei mir ausgeliefert wurde .
> 
> ...


Wenn hier in dem Land einer die Nerven verliert ,kann man wirklich keinem verdenken! 
Aber wundern tut mich hier nix mehr!


----------



## DWDW (29. Februar 2020)

Ich habe eine Frist zur korrekten Lieferung bis zum 07.03.2020 gesetzt oder Erstattung der Kaufsumme und Verbleib der falschen Ruten bei mir als Entschädigung. -> *Das ignoriert Askari die wieder!!*! - außer ein Bedauren kommt da Nichts. Andere Händler handhaben das ja auch so, heißt es dann wieder.

Kann *Askari *den Termin nicht halten, nutze ich die falsch gelieferten Ruten ersatzweise. Ich will endlich UL fischen. Sobald die richtigen Ruten( 2,10 ) geliefert werden, sende ich die 1,80 m Ruten zurück.

*Hat Askari erneut kein Einsehen*, geht es zum RA. Ich bin es satt.

Vielleicht kann ich das Geld auch wieder mit paypal zurückholen? Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen gemacht?


_Oder wir tun uns zusammen; erstatten Askari mal einen Besuch und laden dazu die FischundFang, den Raubfisch, .... ein. 
._


----------



## Vanner (29. Februar 2020)

Bei PayPal wirst du kein Glück mehr haben, da ist die Zeit zur Eröffnung eines Falles verstrichen. Das hättest du viel früher machen müssen, kannst es aber trotzdem probieren.


----------



## eisblock (29. Februar 2020)

Warum tretet ihr eigentlich bei Askari in Vorkasse? Man kann doch bequem nach Lieferung auf Rechnung zahlen.


----------



## DWDW (29. Februar 2020)

Weil ich nicht wusste, wie( *schlecht* ) bei *Askari *gearbeitet wird und wie( *miserabel* ) der *Kundenservice* ist.  So etwas ist mir noch nie unter gekommen. *Ganz schlecht* ist, dass *Askari* in meinem *Fall nichts für den Kunden macht*. Fehler kommen überall vor. Dann sollte man bemüht sein, eine kundenfreundliche Lösung/ gemeinsame Lösung mit dem Kunden zu finden.

Paypal- da die Ware in der Regel dann auch wirklich schnell verschickt wird.
.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Februar 2020)

DWDW schrieb:


> *Heute wurden endlich 2 Ruten von Askari geliefert. Ich packe das Paket aus und was muss ich sehen? Bei Askari ist man nicht mal in der Lage die richtigen Ruten zu verschicken. Auf der im Karton beiliegenden Rechnung waren die UL Ruten in 2,10 m richtigerweise dokumentiert- im Karton lagen aber falsche Ruten- Ruten in 1,80 m.
> 
> 
> Was läuft bei Askari schief? Bestellung Mitte Dezember aufgegeben- ganz schlechter Service- keine Einsicht - Verweigern von Händlerpflicht laut § - 2 1/2 Monate Lieferverzug  und dann noch die flasche Ware geliefert.
> ...


da haste mal richtig die Poppo Karte gezogen, ich habe bis jetzt beim bestellen keine so schlechten Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich es mir immer in die Filiale schicken lasse dann sehe ich auch ob es mir gefällt, und wenn dem nicht so ist sage ich danke und lasse es da.
ich hatte wahrscheinlich bis jetzt auch immer glück, wenn man sich so ein Stündchen im Laden aufhält bekommt man eigentlich jedes mal mit das einer schon 2-3 Wochen auf sein zeug wartet 
in deinen falle würde ich aber auch am Rad drehen


----------



## Waller Michel (2. März 2020)

So nach 3 Wochen und grenzenlosem Ärger ist der Stuhl heute gekommen! 
Der Stuhl wurde gekauft weil er nach Beschreibung des Händlers eine 62cm breite Rückenlehne hat ! Das ist natürlich sehr bequem und für lange Ansitze gut geeignet! Desweiteren waren die Angaben 150 KG ! Kling stabil !
Was ist  !!!!! Die Rückenlehne ist 48 cm breit ,also schmäler als die von dem Stuhl den er ersetzen soll ! Wenn ich mich mit 98 KG da rein setze ,biegt er sich bedrohlich durch! 

Nie mehr, werde ich etwas im Internet bestellen und nie mehr einen Artikel der nicht von einem renommierten Hersteller stammt!  Das war mir wirklich eine Lehre! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (2. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So nach 3 Wochen und grenzenlosem Ärger ist der Stuhl heute gekommen!
> Der Stuhl wurde gekauft weil er nach Beschreibung des Händlers eine 62cm breite Rückenlehne hat ! Das ist natürlich sehr bequem und für lange Ansitze gut geeignet! Desweiteren waren die Angaben 150 KG ! Kling stabil !
> Was ist  !!!!! Die Rückenlehne ist 48 cm breit ,also schmäler als die von dem Stuhl den er ersetzen soll ! Wenn ich mich mit 98 KG da rein setze ,biegt er sich bedrohlich durch!
> 
> ...


Soll ich gratulieren oder lieber nicht.Du hast aber auch Pech.


----------



## Waller Michel (2. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Soll ich gratulieren oder lieber nicht.Du hast aber auch Pech.



Ich hab sogar Glück! 
Nie mehr Chinaplunder ! Hab ich gelernt 
Und bis auf Bestellungen aus England and Japan, kaufe ich nur noch beim Händler vor Ort! 
Diese Lehre hab ich zwar teuer bezahlt!  Dafür ist Sie sehr nachhaltig 

LG Michael


----------



## Ruttentretzer (2. März 2020)

Hab mir in UK ne Wathose gekauft. --- made in VRC

Also vorsicht      Gruß Ronni
Achso, die hab ich bis heute noch nicht dicht bekommen.


----------



## Waller Michel (2. März 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Hab mir in UK ne Wathose gekauft. --- made in VRC
> 
> Also vorsicht      Gruß Ronni
> Achso, die hab ich bis heute noch nicht dicht bekommen.


Das ist auch sehr ärgerlich! 
Manche Dinge, gerade für das Friedfischangeln ,bekomme ich aber leider nur in England. ...deshalb 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas (2. März 2020)

Kleiner Tip für wichtige Anschaffungen: man kann Händler auch anrufen oder besser anschreiben, ob beispielsweise Artikel XY nun 5 Kilo wiegt oder 10. 
Hab ich (andere Fragen) so gemacht, bevor ich mir meinen aktuellen Feederstuhl bestellt habe.
Händler, die gar nicht antworten, kann man dann auch umgehend von der Liste streichen.


----------



## Waller Michel (2. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für wichtige Anschaffungen: man kann Händler auch anrufen oder besser anschreiben, ob beispielsweise Artikel XY nun 5 Kilo wiegt oder 10.
> Hab ich (andere Fragen) so gemacht, bevor ich mir meinen aktuellen Feederstuhl bestellt habe.
> Händler, die gar nicht antworten, kann man dann auch umgehend von der Liste streichen.



Hast du Recht Georg! 
Da merkt man schon ob der Händler reagiert 
Aber vorerst bin ich kuriert ...meine letzten 4 Bestellungen waren alle samt grob mangelhaft! 
England und Japan, hab ich halt keine andere Möglichkeit! 
Was mir außerdem noch aufgefallen ist!  Markenware wird eher zuverlässig geliefert als sowas wie der Stuhl "CarpOn "

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas. (2. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 339582
> 
> 
> Ich hab sogar Glück!
> ...


das mit dem Stuhl ist natürlich  aber Nie mehr Chinaplunder wird wahrscheinlich nicht klappen


----------



## Waller Michel (2. März 2020)

Klar wird vieles in China hergestellt! 
Habe aber feststellen müssen, das es ein großer Unterschied ist ob da ein guter Markenhersteller die Qualität diktiert oder ob die selbst was auf den Markt bringen. 
Habe die letzte Zeit soviel ungewollt von dem Zeug geschickt bekommen, das ich bald einen Sondermüllcontainer brauche 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (2. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Klar wird vieles in China hergestellt!
> Habe aber feststellen müssen, das es ein großer Unterschied ist ob da ein guter Markenhersteller die Qualität diktiert oder ob die selbst was auf den Markt bringen.
> Habe die letzte Zeit soviel ungewollt von dem Zeug geschickt bekommen, das ich bald einen Sondermüllcontainer brauche
> 
> LG Michael


Du hast doch schon so viel Angelsachen,da brauchst du nichts mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel (2. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon so viel Angelsachen,da brauchst du nichts mehr.



Ich betreibe viele Arten des Angelns ,da kommt halt schon einiges Zusammen. ...muss ich ja selbst zugeben. ...aber fehlen tut doch immer was ,oder man sieht was neues oder was besseres 
Gibt aber auch Sachen wo ich im Moment nicht mehr rein investiere ! Das ist Big Game und Pilkkram für Norwegen! 
Seit ich Rentner bin, komme ich nicht mehr so oft in die Gelegenheit. ...........
Aber irgendwann wird auch dort nochmal angegriffen  befürchte ich  

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (3. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich betreibe viele Arten des Angelns ,da kommt halt schon einiges Zusammen. ...muss ich ja selbst zugeben. ...aber fehlen tut doch immer was ,oder man sieht was neues oder was besseres
> Gibt aber auch Sachen wo ich im Moment nicht mehr rein investiere ! Das ist Big Game und Pilkkram für Norwegen!
> Seit ich Rentner bin, komme ich nicht mehr so oft in die Gelegenheit. ...........
> Aber irgendwann wird auch dort nochmal angegriffen  befürchte ich
> ...


Ich weiß Michi,man hat schon alles aber braucht immer noch was.


----------



## DWDW (5. März 2020)

Endlich tut sich was. Heute wurden die richtigen Ruten verschickt. Dieses wurde mir in einem Telefonat mitgeteilt. 

In den Telefonat hat man sich seitens *Askari* für die Verzögerungen und die falsche Lieferung *entschuldigt.  Dafür ein Daumen hoch . *Jeder macht mal Fehler- *ich finde es lobenswert* wenn man dieses einsieht und sich dafür entschuldigt. Deshalb werde ich in Zukunft Askari eine zweite Chance geben und dort auch wieder bestellen.

Nun freue ich mich schon auf die beiden UL Ruten und darauf, dass ich sie bald fischen kann.

Fazit:    Askari 
.


----------



## geomas (5. März 2020)

#askari

Im Falle der Fehllieferung an mich kam erst Hermes überhaupt nicht aus der Hüfte (die Rücksendung dauerte sehr lange) und jetzt schleifts bei Askari.
Es geht zum Glück nicht nicht um etwas wichtiges (bestellt 1 Hoody Größe M, bekommen habe ich 2 T-Shirts Größe XL). 
Der Telefonkontakt zu der Service-Frau war sehr angenehm im Ton. Mal sehen, wann es vorwärts geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2020)

DWDW schrieb:


> Endlich tut sich was. Heute wurden die richtigen Ruten verschickt. Dieses wurde mir in einem Telefonat mitgeteilt.
> 
> Nun freue ich mich schon auf die beiden UL Ruten und darauf, dass ich sie bald fischen kann.


Wie war das doch gleich: Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend bzw. noch sicherer Mitternacht loben ...


----------



## Andal (5. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie war das doch gleich: Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend bzw. noch sicherer Mitternacht loben ...


Man soll gar keinen loben - ned g'schimpft is g'lobt g'nua!


----------



## yukonjack (5. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Man soll gar keinen loben - ned g'schimpft is g'lobt g'nua!


Will meine Frau einfach nicht glauben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2020)

Für Frauen in LAP gilt das ausdrücklich nicht!
Da ist das eher nach der Wertung im Arbeitzeugnisschreiben zu verfahren, also min. immer eine Stufe blumiger und besser, als es real ist!


----------



## Mescalero (6. März 2020)

„Schatz, du warst wieder einmal sehr bemüht, ein fantastisches Essen zu zaubern!“

So ungefähr?


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

So ich hab mich auch mal wieder bei einem Online Shop versucht! Nach dem Schrott von Stuhl den ich bekommen habe, war jetzt natürlich immer noch nichts gescheites im Haus. Jetzt habe ich einen hochwertigen Stuhl von Anaconda gekauft, den ich allerdings selbst in Celle beim Händler abholen werde ! Da dürfte ja hoffentlich nichts schief laufen. 

Mit meiner gekauften Wallerrute hatte ich jetzt ausgesprochens Glück! 
Montag gezahlt, Dienstag mit GLS geliefert! Ich war schon fast schockiert das sowas möglich ist! 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack (6. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ich hab mich auch mal wieder bei einem Online Shop versucht! Nach dem Schrott von Stuhl den ich bekommen habe, war jetzt natürlich immer noch nichts gescheites im Haus. Jetzt habe ich einen hochwertigen Stuhl von Anaconda gekauft, den ich allerdings selbst in Celle beim Händler abholen werde ! Da dürfte ja hoffentlich nichts schief laufen.
> 
> 
> 
> LG Michael


Angelsteg ?


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Angelsteg ?



Jaaaa genau Angelsteg


----------



## yukonjack (6. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Jaaaa genau Angelsteg


Ganz guter Laden. Habe gehört der wollte Umziehen aber nix genaues weis man nicht. Kannst ja mal nachfragen.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ganz guter Laden. Habe gehört der wollte Umziehen aber nix genaues weis man nicht. Kannst ja mal nachfragen.


Kann ich machen! 
Hatte ihn jetzt schon 2 mal angeschrieben wegen dem Abholen am Montag Uhrzeit /Adresse bisher aber noch keine Antwort! 

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

Das ist der Stuhl


----------



## DWDW (6. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie war das doch gleich: Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend bzw. noch sicherer Mitternacht loben ...



... auf dem Weg zum Hermes Verteilungszentrum sind die Ruten schon. Morgen sollen sie( Mitchell Epic rz 2,10 m  0-5 gr ) geliefert werden- ich freu mich schon wie Bolle. Die 1,80m Variante hatte ich ja schon in den Händen. Ich fand die Ruten sehr schön verarbeitet. Sie hatten auch eine gute Aktion.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

DWDW schrieb:


> ... auf dem Weg zum Hermes Verteilungszentrum sind die Ruten schon. Morgen sollen sie( Mitchell Epic rz 2,10 m  0-5 gr ) geliefert werden- ich freu mich schon wie Bolle. Die 1,80m Variante hatte ich ja schon in den Händen. Ich fand die Ruten sehr schön verarbeitet. Sie hatten auch eine gute Aktion.



Dann drück ich dir die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ganz guter Laden. Habe gehört der wollte Umziehen aber nix genaues weis man nicht. Kannst ja mal nachfragen.


Jau, bei der Gelegenheit, Anglersteg Celle:
Hab da letztes Jahr mal ein paar Rollen bestellt, via deren ebay Shop. Lief alles glatt und zügig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2020)

Aktuelles:
Gerlinger kam wie immer ziemlich schnell und bestens heile mit der DHL , mit einem Riesenpaket aber gerade kein Sperrgut,
vornehmlich Kescherei, und Teile stimmten auch wie immer, obwohl nichtmal Hauptkatalog, sondern Sonderliste.
Können sich andere ein Beispiel nehmen, dass auch deren "Kurzwaren" exakt gefunden und versendet werden.

GLS lieferte ein langes Rutenpaket von einem ebay-Kauf, das Paket war kräftig an einer Stelle seitlich eingeschlagen, aber zum Glück vom Verkäufer dick in Wellpappe gewickelt und noch heile.
GLS-Pakete kommen in den letzten Monaten richtig mitgenommen an.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aktuelles:
> Gerlinger kam wie immer ziemlich schnell und bestens heile mit der DHL , mit einem Riesenpaket aber gerade kein Sperrgut,
> vornehmlich Kescherei, und Teile stimmten auch wie immer, obwohl nichtmal Hauptkatalog, sondern Sonderliste.
> Können sich andere ein Beispiel nehmen, dass auch deren "Kurzwaren" exakt gefunden und versendet werden.
> ...



Bei uns in Braunschweig genau umgekehrt! 
GLS liefert ohne Probleme bei DHL habe ich ein Packet bekommen mit dem Stuhl .....meine Herren!


----------



## Hering 58 (6. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 339909
> 
> 
> Das ist der Stuhl


Sieht doch recht gut aus. Und bequem ist er bestimmt  auch.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht doch recht gut aus. Und bequem ist er bespinnt auch.


Ja Hartmut! 
Den hätte ich gleich kaufen sollen anstatt das Chinamöbel hätte ich 65 Euro gespart! 
Mein Cousin nutzt den, und der ist sehr zufrieden damit. ....

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (6. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja Hartmut!
> Den hätte ich gleich kaufen sollen anstatt das Chinamöbel hätte ich 65 Euro gespart!
> Mein Cousin nutzt den, und der ist sehr zufrieden damit. ....
> 
> LG Michael


Michi ,dann hättest du noch eine Rute kaufen können.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Michi ,dann hättest du noch eine Rute kaufen können.



Das steht leider auch noch auf der Agenta 
2 Rollen und 1 Rute. ....
Weil der Stuhl ist ja für meine Frau! 

Jetzt hab ich erstmal freie Hand 
Hole noch eine Matchrute ,Matchrolle und ne Wallerrolle ! Gucke nur zuerst hier bei uns im Laden ob die etwas davon da haben! 

Wenn wir es diesen Sommer schaffen mal ne Runde zusammen zu Angeln ,wirst du den Stuhl ja sehen :


----------



## Mescalero (6. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aktuelles:
> Gerlinger kam wie immer ziemlich schnell und bestens heile mit der DHL , mit einem Riesenpaket aber gerade kein Sperrgut,
> vornehmlich Kescherei, und Teile stimmten auch wie immer, obwohl nichtmal Hauptkatalog, sondern Sonderliste.
> Können sich andere ein Beispiel nehmen, dass auch deren "Kurzwaren" exakt gefunden und versendet werden.


Das klappt sogar im Laden. Letzte Woche war ich da und wollte eine kleine Rolle 0,08er Stroft, im Regal gab es aber nur 0,12 als kleinsten Querschnitt. 
Beim Kassenschergen genörgelt, _online gips die aber glaub ich, _der flitzt los und kommt zwanzig Sekunden später mit der richtigen Spule aus dem Lager. Gesehen habe ich deren Lager zwar noch nicht von innen, das ist aber ganz sicher ziemlich groß.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das klappt sogar im Laden. Letzte Woche war ich da und wollte eine kleine Rolle 0,08er Stroft, im Regal gab es aber nur 0,12 als kleinsten Querschnitt.
> Beim Kassenschergen genörgelt, _online gips die aber glaub ich, _der flitzt los und kommt zwanzig Sekunden später mit der richtigen Spule aus dem Lager. Gesehen habe ich deren Lager zwar noch nicht von innen, das ist aber ganz sicher ziemlich groß.



Hallo,

ich habs schon gesehen und ja, es ist wirklich groß.
Die Angestellten dort sind wirklich auf Zack.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (6. März 2020)

Hallo,

bin Gerlinger Kunde seit der Zeit, wo er im Nebenerwerb abends im Dachgeschoss seines Wohnhauses verkauft hat.

Hatte nie Anlass zu meckern.

Die seltenen Reklamationen waren bisher immer Fehler der Hersteller, wurden aber trotzdem schnell und kulant abgewickelt.

Bei zwei Rollen aus der Sonderliste gab es z.B. nach kurzer Zeit identische Defekte.  Gab sofort das Geld zurück.  Nix wie, "das müssen wir erst einschicken" usw. .



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die Angestellten dort sind wirklich auf Zack.



Dann hat sich das die letzten Jahre zum Glück nicht geändert.

War schon längere Zeit nicht mehr im Laden, denn der Versand läuft ja super.

Ein weiterer Onlineshop mit dem ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe ist "Common-Baits" von Christian Schellhammer.

Dort kaufe ich ab und an mal Futtermittel.  Ging immer sehr flott, Lieferungen vollständig, Ware machte immer nen frischen Eindruck und die Preise fand ich auch o.k.


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. März 2020)

Habe heute den neuen "Blinker" bekommen. Da lag ein Katalog von Askari
bei mit der Überschrift: 30 Jahre Jubiläum und nur 30 Cent Versandkosten ab 30 € Bestellwert. Zudem bekommt man als Geschenk eine LED-Kopflampe bei einem Mindestbestellwert von 50 €. 

Was ist von diesen "Schlagzeilen" zu halten? Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger? 
Habe nicht vor, was zu bestellen. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob bei der allerersten Bestellung von euch in einem Online-Shop Lieferzeit und die bestellte Ware im einwandfreiem Zustand in Ordnung war und Schwierigkeiten und eure Unzufriedenheit mit Lieferterminen, der Bestellung an sich, telefonischen Kontakt und der gelieferten Ware erst bei weiteren Bestellungen auftrat.... 

Ein Beispiel: Ich sammle historische Flugzeuginstrumente und - teile, aus denen ich mir Lampen bastele. Habe immer bei einer bestimmten Firma bestellt und mit Vorkasse bezahlt. Es wurde dann auch immer schnell und die richtige Ware geliefert. Allerdings, wenn ich mal eine Frage hatte und meiner Bestellung  nachträglich noch etwas hinzufügen wollte,  am Telefon ging bei denen nur (der nicht besprochene) Anrufbeantworter ran. Auf meine aufgesprochenen Nachrichten wurde nie reagiert, auf E-Mails von mir nicht geantwortet! 
Bei meiner letzten Online-Bestellung, wieder mit Vorauskasse bezahlt, kam die Ware NICHT, aber mein Geld zurück mit der Info: "Konto erloschen". 

Kann sowas ein Online-Versand auf seiner Webseite nicht bekanntgeben? 
Ist schon der Hammer, was man sich heutzutage als langjähriger Stammkunde alles gefallen lassen muß.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe heute den neuen "Blinker" bekommen. Da lag ein Katalog von Askari
> bei mit der Überschrift: 30 Jahre Jubiläum und nur 30 Cent Versandkosten ab 30 € Bestellwert. Zudem bekommt man als Geschenk eine LED-Kopflampe bei einem Mindestbestellwert von 50 €.
> 
> Was ist von diesen "Schlagzeilen" zu halten? Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger?


Wieso, das ist doch fast noch teuer!  

Musste ich auch erst 2mal lesen, solch' Beilage in der Verbandszeitung vor ein paar Tagen.

Viele Shops haben doch ab 100 oder 150€ Versandkosten von 0,00€ gleich 0 Cent und damit weniger.
Askari lockt mit überhaupt bestellen, und dann tut man immer mehr hinein ...

Hab ich beim Gerlinger gerade auch, aber eben schon länger interessierende Kleinartikel zum Ausprobieren solange hinein, bis der Grenzwert für 0€ Versand erreicht war.

Nerviger und voll abtörnend fand ich, dass jetzt +12€ Sperrgutzuschlag bei DHL Versand anfallen, sobald man was >115cm in den Warenkorb nimmt.
Aber das liegt an der gierigen DHL, die weit unterhalb von GLS DHL Illox schon derbest draufschlägt.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin Gerlinger Kunde seit der Zeit, wo er im Nebenerwerb abends im Dachgeschoss seines Wohnhauses verkauft hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, damals, wie der angefangen hat, müsste so um 1984 gewesen sein, kaufte ich meine ersten Rapalas bei ihm. Später war dann das Geschäft in Scheinfeld, in einem Wohngebiet und das war eigentlich auch nur ein grösseres Wohnhaus, Laden im Parterre, Lager im 1. Stock. Vor Rund 20 Jahren baute er dann das neue, richtig große Geschäft mit entsprechenden Nebengebäuden für Riesenlager und Versand. Sein Kundendienst ist jedenfallls hervorrragend.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## harzsalm (7. März 2020)

Gerlinger ist nicht unbedingt der Preiswertigste ,aber einfach immer Spitze in Qualität und auch Service.Also lieber mehr bezahlen, um aber auch wirklich zufrieden  zu sein!


----------



## Mescalero (7. März 2020)

Stimmt, ich würde dort wohl deutlich mehr Geld lasssen aber z.B. Ruten bekommt man woanders beinahe generell um 20% günstiger. Und ohne Sperrgutzuschlag. Allerdings lassen sich im Geschäft richtige Schnapper machen, es gibt einen ziemlichen Rutenwald mit reduzierten Stecken.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich würde dort wohl deutlich mehr Geld lasssen aber z.B. Ruten bekommt man woanders beinahe generell um 20% günstiger. Und ohne Sperrgutzuschlag. Allerdings lassen sich im Geschäft richtige Schnapper machen, es gibt einen ziemlichen Rutenwald mit reduzierten Stecken.



Hallo,

ja, und in den jährlich mehrmals erscheinenden Sonderangebotskatalogen sind auch immer richtig günstige Angebote drin. Und im April gibts immer für eine Woche 10 Prozent auf alles.
Ich sprach mal den Chefverkäufer, den ich seit Jahrzehnten kenne, darauf an, dass die Firma mit dem Kundendienst allgemein sehr gelobt wird, er sagte mir, dass das beim Chef höchste Priorität hat und der auch sehr darauf achtet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich würde dort wohl deutlich mehr Geld lasssen aber z.B. Ruten bekommt man woanders beinahe generell um 20% günstiger. Und ohne Sperrgutzuschlag. Allerdings lassen sich im Geschäft richtige Schnapper machen, es gibt einen ziemlichen Rutenwald mit reduzierten Stecken.


Ich kaufe fast nur (Groß-)Sachen aus dem Sonderkatalog mit viel Abverkaufs- und Konkursposten drin, weil das dann wirklich günstig ist, man auch bei Gerlinger absolut am Besten zurücksenden kann (ca. 2h bis zur Retourenpaketmarke per Mailwechsel), also ruhig mal ein paar mehr Ruten ordern und begrabbeln kann, und die ca. eine Hälfte  eben nicht passende sofort wieder los wird. Sowie nantürlich das Geld auch bei Vorkasseüberweisung dem Konto ohne groß Nachzudrängeln wieder gut geschrieben wird, die automatisch abgezogene Retourenpaketmarke rechne ich als "Besichtigungsgebühr" und ist weit günstiger als hinzufahren. Oder vorher für jede einzelne Rute draufzuzahlen, wo dann gerne bei ebay "Kostenlose Rücksendung" möglich ist.
Sperrgutzuschlag (zudem wohl nun gestiegen) muss man auf viele Ruten verteilen, sonst wird das mit nur einer einzigen Rute schnell unlohnend unschön in der Kostenrechnung. Und sie gehen einzeln viel leichter kaputt (GLS von AM und so ), ein paar mehr im Bündel sind deutlich sicherer 

Da die Herstellerangaben heutzutage generell +/- 50% nicht stimmen, braucht man 2-3 Exemplare in der Hand, um die richtige rauszufühlen.

Die Profi-Kleidungsbestellerinnen machen es ja auch gerne so, ich bei Kleidungsonlinebestellungen inzwischen auch. Ob die L XL XXL passt, weiß keiner, außer man probiert.

Gerlinger ist vom Komfort her top. AM bietet oft günstigere Preise auf noch Neu-Auslaufware, gerade Daiwa&Shimano, gerne mal chaotisch, gerade ebay scheint den Normalbetrieb zu stören, ist oft durch VK sogar teurer. Bode kommt angebotsmäßig nicht ganz hinterher, war aber gerade bei Daiwa sehr sehr gut, schneller & mutiger im Einkauf und damit noch besser als AM aufgestellt. Die Preise wurde sukzessive auch bei AM sinkend erreicht, Gerlinger sperrte sich dagegen und liegt dann ein paar Zehner höher. Alle 3 mag ich. Wer bestimmte Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse im Onlineshopping hat, weiß jetzt noch mehr bescheid


----------



## Mescalero (7. März 2020)

Das mache ich aus verschiedenen Gründen und generell nicht, ich weiß aber, dass es usus ist. War ja schon im präonline-Zeitalter bei Quelle & Co. so - zwanzig Hosen, Shirts und Schlüpper bestellt und bis auf die Unterwäsche und je eine Hose und Shirt alles wieder zurückgeschickt. Mein Ding ist das nicht, entweder ich kann es im Laden kaufen oder ich weiß ziemlich sicher, was ich will.

Aber klar, der gesetzliche Rahmen lässt es zu und mehr noch: es gibt Händler, die ausdrücklich damit werben, die vorgeschriebene Rückgabefrist zu verlängern. Thomann z.B., da gibt es dann wirklich Leute, die sich die Traumgitarre (die sie sich nicht mal ansatzweise leisten können) vorm Wochenende bestellen, einen Gig damit spielen und sie am Montag wieder zurückschicken. Ich finde das unfair und halte es für ganz schlechten Stil. 
Wieso, kostet doch nichts? Könnte man anführen. Doch, der Artikel wird nämlich ausgepackt, gecheckt, neu ins System eingegeben und als B-Stock angeboten, natürlich mit kräftgem Abschlag. Das alles kostet sehr wohl und zwar nicht wenig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Bei komplexen Teilen ist es in der Tat blöd, was den Wertverfall betrifft.
Computerelektronik oder eine E-Gitarre stellt ganz eigene Probleme.
Dafür werden bei solchen Versendern auch mal die Teile in Subunternehmen überstellt, ebay folgen usw.

Aber die Preise müssen kaufmännisch entsprechend erstellt werden, Rücksendungen, Fehler, Verluste usw. über die Statistik eingepreist werden. Bei allen, das bildet ja gerade den Markt und das Preisgefüge.
Und das tun sie auch, wie man bei den Reserven ja sehen kann, wenn die Teile eben bis in den Sonderverkauf kommen, aus der 279 plötzlich eine 79 wird, und die sicher immer noch Geld mit verdienen, aber eben 200€ weniger, und ich zahle diese gerne weniger.

Aber eine unvermaddelte saubere Rute wird weiter verkauft, das ist ein simples Stück Material, Geld zurückbezahlt, wo ist da das Problem?
Weil ob die 100% fehlerfrei von Hersteller in Asia gekommen ist, ob die Transportwege den Stock zerdrückt haben, ob der auf dem Wege zum nächsten Käufer einen wech bekommt, auf alles das haben wir keinen Einfluss, und es ist allen bis hin zum Händler letztlich sch...egal, solange sie überwiegend verbleibende Ware in genügender Stückzahl an die Kunden bringen können.
Dass die Transportleister angefangen mit DHL sich eine solch mörderische Konkurrenz und Billiglohnarbeiter leisten können, das tun sie alle, damit kann ich auch nicht selektiv einwirken.

Letztlich läuft der Fernhandel nur gut so (und kostensparender und besser als andere Wege), dass man als Kunde ohne Bedenken möglichst viel bestellt, davon einiges auf jeden Fall als kaufsüchtiger Angler behält, und der Händler möglichst viel Geld auf seinem Konto eingehend sieht.
Daran sehe ich keine Fehler bzw. noch große Änderungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2020)

Fishing Tackle, Carp Fishing, Fishing Rods, Carp Fishing Tackle & Carp Rods
					

Over 25 years experience providing you with the best fishing tackle, competitively priced with comprehensive, sound advice, excellent customer service and fast worldwide delivery.




					www.tacklebox.co.uk
				



habe am Montag eine Rute bestellt, und dann selbstverschuldet ein Hin und Her mit der Registrierung und Paypal angerichtet. Ein Kurzer Anruf nach dem Bestellvorgang, und die freundliche und höfliche Telefonlady hat alles gerichtet.  Die Rute ist gestern sicher gepolstert im stabilen Papprohr angekommen. Sehr angenehm gelaufen, dafür gibt's ein Daumen hoch.  
hg
Minimax


----------



## DWDW (7. März 2020)

Die bei Askari bestellten Ruten wurden heute wirklich geliefert.   Die Mitchell Epic RZ 2,10m  0-5 g ist eine wirklich tolle Rute. Sie möchte bald gefischt werden. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie kann eine so tolle Rute nur 27 € kosten. Sie ist nicht nur schön, sondern auch gut verarbeitet. Vergleiche ich das mit meinen Sportex Ruten( Black Arrow/ Kev Spin de Lux ) frage ich mich, wieso habe ich damals so viel Geld bezahlt.

Die 1,80 m Variante mt 0-5 g lässt sich doch besser Zupfen/ ist von der Aktion besser - bei der 2,10 m Version schwingen/ zittern ca. 20 cm mehr Spitze in der Länge- die Ausschläge sind größer. Ich hab mich für 2,10 m entschieden um den Fisch etwas besser am Ufer lenken zu können.

Am liebsten würde ich von den Mitchellruten noch welche in 1,80 m mit 1- 8 g  und 1,50 m( fürs Bachfischen ) kaufen- nur leider haben sich im Laufe der Jahre schon so viele Angeln angesammelt.

Wenn ich mal ans Wasser komme, werde ich über die Ruten in Aktion berichten und Bilder einstellen. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Ruten im Drill bewähren. Leider gibt es in meinem Lieblingsteich nur Portionsforellen.

_Heute hat es seit längerer Zeit nicht geregnet; da musste ich mit meinem Sohn erst einmal auf einen Bogenparcour Bogen und Slingshotschießen gehen. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht, obwohl der Boden ganz schön matschig/ rutschig war.
._


----------



## Floriho (12. März 2020)

Hi, 

tacklebox.co.uk: zügiger Versand und sichere Verpackung. Nix zu meckern


----------



## onky090 (12. März 2020)

Tackle-Deals.eu 
Gestern bestellt heute ist die Lieferung gut verpackt angekommen. Ein Geschenk gab es auch noch dazu.


----------



## Waller Michel (12. März 2020)

So unterschiedlich ist das manchmal! 

LG


----------



## Mescalero (12. März 2020)

Meine erste negative Askari-Erfahrung: Bestellung aufgegeben und wie immer die Hälfte vergessen. Also am nächsten Tag eine Mail geschrieben mit der Bitte, den fehlenden Artikel mit einzupacken. Keine Reaktion, einen weiteren Tag später (WE dazwischen) kam die Versandnachricht.
Nochmals einen Tag später die Antwort auf meine Nachricht, es sei schade, dass ich stornieren wolle, ich solle die Annahme der Sendung verweigern! Wie bitte?!

Ich habe dann noch geantwortet, dass wir offenbar nicht dieselbe Sprache sprechen und das Ganze abgehakt. Unterdessen kam die Lieferung an und einen Tag später nochmal eine Nachricht von einer anderen Servicemitarbeiterin, ich möge doch bitte Verständnis haben aber eine Stornierung sei nunmal nicht mehr möglich gewesen, die Sendung wäre bereits unterwegs gewesen. Das ist nicht nur falsch, nein, anscheinend ist es schon zu viel verlangt, den (kurzen) Mailverlauf zu lesen. Ich wollte einfach nur ein Nubsie haben, dass ich vergessen hatte, mehr nicht.
Naja, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Waller Michel (12. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine erste negative Askari-Erfahrung: Bestellung aufgegeben und wie immer die Hälfte vergessen. Also am nächsten Tag eine Mail geschrieben mit der Bitte, den fehlenden Artikel mit einzupacken. Keine Reaktion, einen weiteren Tag später (WE dazwischen) kam die Versandnachricht.
> Nochmals einen Tag später die Antwort auf meine Nachricht, es sei schade, dass ich stornieren wolle, ich solle die Annahme der Sendung verweigern! Wie bitte?!
> 
> Ich habe dann noch geantwortet, dass wir offenbar nicht dieselbe Sprache sprechen und das Ganze abgehakt. Unterdessen kam die Lieferung an und einen Tag später nochmal eine Nachricht von einer anderen Servicemitarbeiterin, ich möge doch bitte Verständnis haben aber eine Stornierung sei nunmal nicht mehr möglich gewesen, die Sendung wäre bereits unterwegs gewesen. Das ist nicht nur falsch, nein, anscheinend ist es schon zu viel verlangt, den (kurzen) Mailverlauf zu lesen. Ich wollte einfach nur ein Nubsie haben, dass ich vergessen hatte, mehr nicht.
> Naja, man lernt nie aus.



Mich wundert da heutzutage gar nichts mehr 
Ich sag nur MC Doof Autoschalter !
Da wird gefressen was eingepackt wird basta


----------



## Andal (12. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine erste negative Askari-Erfahrung: Bestellung aufgegeben und wie immer die Hälfte vergessen. Also am nächsten Tag eine Mail geschrieben mit der Bitte, den fehlenden Artikel mit einzupacken. Keine Reaktion, einen weiteren Tag später (WE dazwischen) kam die Versandnachricht.
> Nochmals einen Tag später die Antwort auf meine Nachricht, es sei schade, dass ich stornieren wolle, ich solle die Annahme der Sendung verweigern! Wie bitte?!
> 
> Ich habe dann noch geantwortet, dass wir offenbar nicht dieselbe Sprache sprechen und das Ganze abgehakt. Unterdessen kam die Lieferung an und einen Tag später nochmal eine Nachricht von einer anderen Servicemitarbeiterin, ich möge doch bitte Verständnis haben aber eine Stornierung sei nunmal nicht mehr möglich gewesen, die Sendung wäre bereits unterwegs gewesen. Das ist nicht nur falsch, nein, anscheinend ist es schon zu viel verlangt, den (kurzen) Mailverlauf zu lesen. Ich wollte einfach nur ein Nubsie haben, dass ich vergessen hatte, mehr nicht.
> Naja, man lernt nie aus.


Askari Bestellung ... an other way of Ü-Ei.


----------



## Mescalero (12. März 2020)

Bisher nicht, lief alles tadellos. Auch diese Bestellung, nur mit der Kommunikation hat man es nicht so. 
Die Kanzlerin hatte schon Recht mit ihrer Bemerkung "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland."


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

"... und das wird es für viele Menschen in unserem großartigen Lande auch immer bleiben."


----------



## geomas (13. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Askari Bestellung ... an other way of Ü-Ei.




Kann ich bestätigen: nach ein paar komplett problemlosen Bestellungen hatte ich zuletzt Trouble mit Askari. 
Geht zum Glück nicht um ganz wichtige Dinge; reicht aber, um dem Laden von der Liste zu streichen.
Immerhin haben die sehr nette Leute am „Sorgentelefon”.


----------



## Blueser (13. März 2020)

Gestern zum dritten Mal bei A&M Angelsport bestellt (Rute, Rolle und Kleinkram). Heute sehr gut verpackt und unbeschädigt mit GLS geliefert. Ist neben Gerlinger mein Lieblingsshop. Da Gerlinger aber mit DHL versendet, fallen da auf Ruten etc. 12€ Sperrgutzuschlag an. Sonst nehmen sich beide Shops nicht viel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2020)

Ja, der gestiegene 12€ Sperrgutzuschlag ist eine echt blöde Sache, bei einem ziemlich leichten Rutenpaket <3kg >=1,2m <2.0m auch nicht wirklich einsichtig.


----------



## Spriwi (13. März 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit “Angelingdirect” in UK gemacht.
sehr kompetent und schnelle Lieferung....


----------



## Justin123 (22. März 2020)

Wie ist es denn jetzt mit dem Bestellen in England? Nach dem Brexit? Zoll etc. Habe vorgestern bei Anglingdirect bestellt ohne mir groß Gedanken darum zu machen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. März 2020)

Bis zum Ende des Jahres gibt es da keine Probleme und was dann passiert werden wir sehen, von daher würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Justin123 (22. März 2020)

Alles klar danke dir


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Askari Bestellung ... an other way of Ü-Ei.





geomas schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen: nach ein paar komplett problemlosen Bestellungen hatte ich zuletzt Trouble mit Askari.


Meine Einzelteilbestellung - nur 1x Rute - wurde exakt geliefert.
Allerdings war die Paket-Verpackung schwach ausgeführt und zu einer Inhaltsbeschädigung hätte nicht mehr viel gefehlt 
Das Liefern auf Rechnung und dann Zahlen per Online-Überweisung finde ich sehr gut. 
Auch die für 0,95€ Aufpreis 100 Tage Rückgabemöglichkeit ist nicht schlecht, habe ich mir einfach mal als Premiumservice-Aufschlag gegönnt.

Vlt. darf man die Leute dort nicht überfordern, durch mehrere verschiedene Teile und Anzahlen?


----------



## geomas (22. März 2020)

#askari

Das Hin und Her um mehrfache Fehllieferungen gestaltete sich zwischenzeitlich richtig bizarr, aber offenbar hat eine sehr deutlich formulierte Mail gewirkt und ich habe immerhin mein Geld zurück.
Momentan lasse ich erstmal die Finger von dem Laden.


PS: Heute kam schon wieder ne Mahnung für den vor ner Ewigkeit zurückgeschickten, weil falschen Artikel. 
Bei Askari weiß offenbar die eine Abteilung nicht, was die andere macht.
Und wieder hatte ich ne sehr freundliche und hilfsbereite Mitarbeiterin am Askari-Sorgentelefon.
Hoffentlich hat der Spuk jetzt ein Ende...


----------



## DWDW (1. April 2020)

DWDW schrieb:


> Die Mitchell Epic RZ 2,10m  0-5 g ist eine wirklich tolle Rute. Sie möchte bald gefischt werden. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie kann eine so tolle Rute nur 27 € kosten. Sie ist nicht nur schön, sondern auch gut verarbeitet.
> ...
> Die 1,80 m Variante mt 0-5 g lässt sich doch besser Zupfen/ ist von der Aktion besser - bei der 2,10 m Version schwingen/ zittern ca. 20 cm mehr Spitze in der Länge- die Ausschläge sind größer. Ich hab mich für 2,10 m entschieden um den Fisch etwas besser am Ufer lenken zu können.
> ...
> Wenn ich mal ans Wasser komme, werde ich über die Ruten in Aktion berichten und Bilder einstellen. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Ruten im Drill bewähren. Leider gibt es in meinem Lieblingsteich nur Portionsforellen.



Heute war es so weit- die Epic RZ wurde das erste Mal gefischt. Ich konnte keine Bilder machen, da ich ständig damit beschäftigt war, Ruten umzubauen.
Ich/wir( + Sohnemann ) sind heuer an den kleineren der beiden Teiche gegangen. An diesem habe in über 20 Jahren noch nicht geangelt. Am kleinen Teich werden Lachsforellen( ca. 1-1,5 kg ) ausgesetzt; am großen Teich Portionsforellen. Da die guten Stellen am großen Teich besetzt waren, sind wir an den Kleinen gegangen.
Das Problem am kleinen Teich, war der Bewuchs. Aus diesem Grund habe ich leider auch eine Forelle verloren - die Forelle, die an der Epic RZ hing.

Üblicherweise drille ich die Fische erst einmal aus, bevor der Kescher zum Einsatz kommt. Angfangs klappte das auch noch- nur dann wollte die Forellen in/ unter die Wasserpflanzen schwimmen. Ich wusste den Druck an der durchgebogenen UL Rute erhöhen; da riss das Vorfach hintern Haken. Die 0,06 mm Geflochte hat keine Dehnung, die Rute war voll durchgebogen - konnte nichts mehr abpuffern - nur das Vorfach konnte sich dehnen - anscheinend nicht genug. Mit einer längeren Rute wäre mir das nicht passiert, mit einer längeren Rute hätte ich den Fisch vor den Wasserpflanzen ` führen ` können.

1. Fazit/ Erkenntnis:
Zum UL Fischen sollten am Uferrand keine Wasserpflanzen sein.

2. Fazit/ Erkenntnis:
Beim Auswerfen sollte es windstill sein oder man sollte Rückenwind haben( habe ich den Wind im Rücken stehe ich jedoch am Teich auf der falschen Uferseite )  Bei leichtem Seitenwind machte die 0,06 mm Schnur in der Luf einen Bögen. Erhöhte ich das Tungstengwicht, sank der Köder zu schnell ab. Der Schnurbogen und die wabbelige Rutenaktion verhinderten eine direkte Köderführung.

2. Fazit:
Die 2,10 m Rute mit 0 - 5 g ist im auf den letzten 40 % wirklich zu wabbelig( die 1,80 m Variante ist zur Köderführung besser geeignet ); beim Antippen der Rute, schwabbelt sie - mir gefiele eine sich schnell aufstellende Spitze( im Bereich von ca. 20 cm ) besser

3. Fazit:
Rute sauber verarbeitet, tolle Optik, biegt sich sauber durch, bei einer 1,5 kg Forelle erschöpfen sich die Reserven der Rute. Sie verkraftet vermutlich auch einen 4 kg Fisch. Die Hauptlast geht jedoch bei einer 1,5 kg Forelle auf die Schur über.

4. Fazit:
tolles Spielzeug für tiefere Teiche( ab 1,50 m ) deren Uferbereich pflanzenfrei ist

5. Fazit:
zum Zocken in den Monaten Mai - September, wo die Forelle aktiver ist, vielleicht nicht schlecht oder an einem Kiloteich zum Ködertesten( Spoon, Gummifischchen, Tout Jara oder auch auftreibende Montage )

6. Fazit/ Erkenntnis:
Ich bevorzuge dann doch lieber 3,30 m - 3,60 m leichte Match-/ Bolognese oder Teleruten( 2,70 m ). Die haben mehr Rückrat, eine schöne Spitzenaktion und halten die Forellen, wenn nötig( Bewuchs ) vom Ufer fern. Mit den Ruten kann ich mind. genauso gut/ erfolgreich mit Pose oder Sbirolino schleppen.


PS:   ... wir haben 4 Forellen gefangen. Ausgenommen kamen 3,5 kg zusammen. Am großen Teich lief es besser. Am kleinen Teich werde ich nicht mehr angeln.
.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. April 2020)

So GLS als Zustelldienst funktioniert noch zügig jedenfalls hier bei uns! 
Vor 3 Tagen eine Wallerrolle bestellt eben geliefert worden! ( wenn leider auch ohne Rechnung, die muss er nachliefern )
Ansonsten hatte ich mit viel längerer Wartezeit gerechnet! 

LG


----------



## jkc (9. April 2020)

MeineAngelkarte.de

Watt is denn da los?
Will ich mir gerade ne Karte kaufen kommt die Meldung: Geht vom Smartphone nicht; Ich soll nen Gerät mit angeschlossenem Drucker verwenden.
Ist ja auch nicht so, dass man nen PDF problemlos weiterleiten könnte, z.B. an nen PC mit angeschlossenem Drucker oder sogar direkt an einen Drucker.
Datenkabel, E-Mail, WiFi, Bluetooth - alles Fremdwörter, aber 2 x den Online-Aufschlag kassieren, bei zwei aufeinander folgenden Tageskarten um eine Nacht zu angeln, das erlaubt man sich. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. April 2020)

Ich hatte mir auch mal eine Karte online gekauft.
Das war allerdings bei einem anderen Anbieter.
Ständig kam es zu Abbrüchen während des Bestellvorgangs.
In der Zeit hatte man auch in der örtlichen Verkaufsstelle kaufen können, wenn diese nicht an dem Tag geschlossen gewesen wäre.

Die Aufschläge für Onlinekauf finde ich dreist. Teilweise hätte  ich bis zu 30% zu zahlen - für nichts, bzw. für eine Pdf-Datei.
Den Vereinen ist es egal. Die würde auch 100% akzeptieren.
Dass man so eine einfache Ausgabemöglichkeit für Tage an denen Shops geschlossen sind nicht selber anbietet, ist für mich nicht verständlich.

Ganz schlecht  finde ich es bei so großen Genossenschaften wie der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft, dass die nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Scheine selber online zu verkaufen, solange Angelgeschäfte geschlossen sind.

VG


----------



## Andal (11. April 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch mal eine Karte online gekauft.
> Das war allerdings bei einem anderen Anbieter.
> Ständig kam es zu Abbrüchen während des Bestellvorgangs.
> In der Zeit hatte man auch in der örtlichen Verkaufsstelle kaufen können, wenn diese nicht an dem Tag geschlossen gewesen wäre.
> ...


Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Betreiber solcher Portale auch leben wollen, ja sogar müssen!? 

Vom Hersteller, über den Großhändler, bis hin zum Endverkäufer wird zwangsläufig auch alles immer etwas teurer.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. April 2020)

Da hat bestimmt noch niemand dran gedacht. Gut, dass du darauf hinweist! Es muss auch immer jemand dort arbeiten und zwar rund um die Uhr, der bei Order direkt die PDF-Dateien erstellt.

M. Mn., sollte ein Aufschlag, falls nötig und nicht wie bisher vom Anbieter getragen, nicht pauschal, sondern prozentual erfolgen.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> M. Mn., sollte ein Aufschlag, falls nötig und nicht wie bisher vom Anbieter getragen, nicht pauschal, sondern prozentual erfolgen.


Schreib ihnen doch eine geharnischte Mail. Vielleicht erhört man dich ja.


----------



## PhilvanKamp (12. April 2020)

#Angelplatz.de

Ich habe mal wieder bei Angelplatz bestellt. Zum einen weil ich noch einen (relativ großen) Gutschein hatte und weil die Preise bei vielen Artikeln die günstigsten im Netz sind.

Und was soll ich sagen? Ich kann hier viele viele eher negativen Kommentare nicht teilen, da meine Erfahrungen mit Angelplatz bisher immer ziemlich gut waren. So auch bei dieser Bestellung.

Habe mir meine ersten beiden Baitcast-Kombos bestellt:

- Shimano SLX 151Hg
- Abu Garcia Black Max
- SavageGear MPP2 Trigger 20-60g
- FOX RAGE Warrior 2 Zander Casting 10-30g
- Ein wenig Kleinkram (Wobbler, Vorfachmaterial, etc.)

Ich musste ein wenig länger warten, weil ein Artikel den Status "3-14 Tage Lieferzeit" hatte. Aber am Ende hatte ich nach 10 Tagen meine Sachen auf dem Tisch. Hier war alles gut und sauber verpackt.

Auch der Kontakt war nett. Habe meine Bestellung einmal geändert per Mail. Die Antwort darauf hatte ich am nächsten Werktag. Auch der Kontakt per Telefon (Änderung der Lieferadresse) war unkompliziert und der Mitarbeiter am Telefon war sehr nett.

Ich kann mich also bisher überhaupt nicht beschweren und werde weiterhin bei Angelplatz bestellen.

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Zudem muss ich bei Angelplatz loben, dass es viele Möglichkeiten der Bezahlung gibt. Kenne nur wenige Läden die einfach von sich aus eine Bezahlung per Rechnung oder Lastschrift anbieten. Lastschrift ist mir zudem immer das Liebste.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2020)

Bestell-Overflow beim Gerlinger,
da waren hier wohl ganz extrem viele wegen der bis vor paar Tagen geltenden -10% und so am bestellen, und jetzt stockt es 
Meine Bestellung wurde noch nichtmal ansatzweise bearbeitet


----------



## jkc (16. April 2020)

Na, immerhin gibt es eine unmissverständliche Nachricht dazu, was leider längst nicht zum Standard gehört.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (16. April 2020)

Zaubern können die auch nicht, wenn sich jeder den Frust von der Seele bestellt.


----------



## Mescalero (16. April 2020)

Eine ganz ähnliche Nachricht bekam ich vor wenigen Tagen von Askari, zusammen mit einem Gutschein. Am Folgetag wurde die Bestellung dann verschickt.

Die Leute bestellen halt wie blöde in diesen Tagen, wer will‘s ihnen verübeln? Durch die Reihen des Geschäftes schlendern, mit dem Duft von Boilies, Krill und Maden in der Luft ist eben nicht mehr. Irgendwie muss man den Verlust an Lebensqualität versuchen zu kompensieren.


----------



## magut (16. April 2020)

Am Montag bei "Rutenring.de" bestellt. Prompt geliefert und super Qualität!
Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
LG 
Mario


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bestell-Overflow beim Gerlinger,
> da waren hier wohl ganz extrem viele wegen der bis vor paar Tagen geltenden -10% und so am bestellen, und jetzt stockt es
> Meine Bestellung wurde noch nichtmal ansatzweise bearbeitet



Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich hoffe, dass meine Maden dann noch ankommen ohne dass sie geschlüpft sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2020)

Ich hab zumindest meine "Bestellverzögerung" aufklären können.
Mein Rechner zeigte mir am übernächsten Tag beim Nachschauen/einloggen auf der Gerlinger Webseite einen Warenkorb an ... das war er gewesen, nun reduziert!
Anruf beim Gerlinger, das ging prompt, auch die Klärung (Kdnr parat), wie immer sind die da sehr kompetent u. schnell.
Nix, keine Bestellung im System. Also ist die nicht übertragen und damit nicht ausgelöst worden ... Shit. War wohl zu lang die Liste ...
Dass die 10% Aktion weg war und einige bestellte tolle Sachen auch nun aus waren, ist natürlich doof  . Also auch die Sperrgutartikel samt dem nervigen +12€ Aufpreis jetzt abgewählt, gleich nur noch die Hälfte ausgegeben. 
Abgeschickt, diesmal per paydirekt bezahlt. Da kam deren Bestätigung per Mail sofort, auch vom Gerlinger-Bestellsystem kam prompt eine, etwas später.
Wie am Telefon mir gesagt wurde: Keine Bestellbestätigung per email, keine Bestellung im System.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2020)

Bestellung vom Bode, ratzfatz, ohne Versandkosten, bei ab recht geringen Mindestbetrag, in eben über 2 Tagen da!  (genaue Stundenzahl ist nicht so wichtig)
Hab ich am 7.04. auch schon gemacht, jetzt 16.04. wieder genauso schnell und eben supergünstige Aktionsinhalte!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (18. April 2020)

Finger weg von Aaskari,wenn Lebendköder mitbestellt werden !!!

Mittwoch vor 13:00 Uhr bestellt, (Standart) am Donnerstag den Paketschein gedruckt, gestern von Hermes abgeholt und heute 04:00 Uhr im Verteilzentrum für die Region letztmalig gescannt. Dort gammelt es dann auch weiter bis Montag ...

Fazit : Den Versender,nicht einmal den Beförderer, müsste man direkt vor die Tür scheixxen!!! Die Zahl der Reklamationen bei 10,00 + € ("Lebendköder") wird sich schon in Grenzen halten, glaubt Askari vielleicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2020)

Lebendköder sollten nur von Mo - Mi verschickt werden. Dann sind se vor dem WE auch am Zielpunkt.


----------



## nostradamus (18. April 2020)

Hi Tinca,
stimmt. Ich habe gestern Lebendköder bestellt und sie sollten dann Dienstag da sein... .

Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2020)

Der Montag wird also führderhin zum Lebendköderbestelltag!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2020)

Golem.de: IT-News für Profis


----------



## Ron73 (20. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lebendköder sollten nur von Mo - Mi verschickt werden. Dann sind se vor dem WE auch am Zielpunkt.


Kann ich so nur bestätigen, letzten Dienstag bestellt und am Freitag bekommen. Mittwoch könnte knapp werden um es pünktlich zum Wochenende zu bekommen.


----------



## Angler2097 (21. April 2020)

Raubfischspezi mal wieder top, inklusive telefonischer Kaufberatung 

Dann noch über Ebay bei Angelsafari Schnur bestellt. Netter Kontakt per Mail und schneller Versand


----------



## Holly-Le (21. April 2020)

Bei Fjordfish.de, fishing-shop-salzgitter, neptunmaster und serrena-baits zum Teil über Ebay bestellt, alle haben super schnell geliefert


----------



## Vanner (21. April 2020)

Das zweite Mal bei Angel Berger geordert, am 17.4. Nachmittag bestellt und am 20.4. geliefert. Top.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (21. April 2020)

Habe kürzlich erstmals bei fishdeals bestellt und fand die gesamte Abwicklung auch gut. Die Lieferung hat zwar einen Tag länger benötigte als gewohnt, aber das kann an der aktuellen Situation liegen. Würde dort auf jeden Fall noch einmal ordern.


----------



## Shura (26. April 2020)

Bei TackleDeals das zweite mal bestellt und alles gut, Rute war nach drei Tagen da, gut verpackt und so weiter. Aktuell warte ich noch auf eine Rolle von Nordfishing77, auch über diesen Händler kann ich nur gutes berichten. Die Sachen kamen immer sehr schnell an, trotz der langen Strecke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (2. Mai 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Finger weg von Aaskari,wenn Lebendköder mitbestellt werden !!!
> 
> Mittwoch vor 13:00 Uhr bestellt, (Standart) am Donnerstag den Paketschein gedruckt, gestern von Hermes abgeholt und heute 04:00 Uhr im Verteilzentrum für die Region letztmalig gescannt. Dort gammelt es dann auch weiter bis Montag ...
> 
> Fazit : Den Versender,nicht einmal den Beförderer, müsste man direkt vor die Tür scheixxen!!! Die Zahl der Reklamationen bei 10,00 + € ("Lebendköder") wird sich schon in Grenzen halten, glaubt Askari vielleicht.




Fairerweise eine kurze Berichtigung : Die Dendros kamen tatsächlich am Montag, und zwar richtig lebendig. So agil, (gedopt ?) habe ich die Viecher nicht einmal im damaligen Angelladen bekommen. Das Paket war dagegen nur mit dünnem Tesaband verpackt,das teilweise lose war.


----------



## el.Lucio (2. Mai 2020)

Habe mal bei https://www.besten-kunstkoder.de bestellt. Hat zwar etwas länger gedauert bis das Paket da war, so 1,5 Wochen aber sonst alles reibungslos und sehr gute Preise.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Bei TackleDeals das zweite mal bestellt und alles gut, Rute war nach drei Tagen da, gut verpackt und so weiter.


Ich habe nun zum ersten Male dort bestellt, ratzfatz und einwandfrei!


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Mai 2020)

Habe auch wieder bei Tackle Deals bestellt. Eine Rute, Boxen und bissel Kleinkram. Die Rute wurde einzeln verpackt verschickt, die Boxen sind in einem zweiten Paket unterwegs. So kann der Rute nichts passieren 
Als Geschenk gab es noch einen 40er Reel Eel umsonst, was will man mehr


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Mai 2020)

Stollenwerk: In Ordnung. Der Versand hätte etwas flotter sein können.
Erscheint mir recht teuer der Shop. Habe deswegen bloss 3 Artikel bestellt und den Rest woanders.

Angelsafari bei Ebay: Günstig und schneller Versand

SELEST-SHOP aus Frankreich: Versand hat 4 Tage gedauert. Sonst alles bestens 

Allgemein dauert es im Moment gerne mal ein zwei Tage länger. Ein Paket ging bei DPD ins falsche Zustellzentrum und lag da ein paar Tage, es befindet sich aber augenblicklich in Zustellung


----------



## Thomas. (6. Mai 2020)

mal nee frage, hat jemand in der letzten zeit(1-2wochen) mal jemand was bei A&M bestellt? bis jetzt war er eigentlich mein absoluter Lieblings Shop


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal nee frage, hat jemand in der letzten zeit(1-2wochen) mal jemand was bei A&M bestellt? bis jetzt war er eigentlich mein absoluter Lieblings Shop


*

Gut dass du die erwähnst.
Ich habe auch gerade Probleme mit am-angelsport!

Sonst habe ich die immer gelobt aber diesmal läuft da irgendwas schief.
Ich hatte eine Rute retourniert und diese wurde schon vor zwei Wochen bei denen zugestellt.

Bis heute habe ich keine Stornobestätigung!

Auf emails wird geantwortet wenn Lust dazu vorhanden ist.

Seit Tagenr enne ich denen per mail hinterher und warte und warte......

Wie sich das auf mein zukünftiges Kaufverhalten dort auswirlt(und hab schon so einige Male dort bestellt) wird sich zeigen.*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2020)

Es gibt anscheinend einige Verzögerungen.
Ein sonst sehr schneller ebay-angelshop ist plötzlich sehr langsam, eine gute Woche gar nichts passiert,
entschuldigt sich jetzt mit Mail wegen der Schwierigkeiten - immerhin. Aber auch erst jetzt, wo er versendet mitteilt.
Auch bei PC-Teile-Händlern dauerte es aktuell sehr lange, vorher 2-3 Tage, jetzt über 10.

Habt ihr mal dort angerufen? Hatte bei  mir in der Vergangenheit sofort Klarheit gebracht.
Zumal deren ebay-Präsenz schon sehr mysteriöse Probleme wie gigantische Artikelverdopplungen produziert hatte.
400 Blinker u. Wobbler brauch(t)e selbst ich beim besten Willen nicht!


----------



## Angler2097 (6. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Gut dass du die erwähnst.
> Ich habe auch gerade Probleme mit am-angelsport!
> 
> Sonst habe ich die immer gelobt aber diesmal läuft da irgendwas schief.
> ...



Ich würde anrufen. Hatte auch mal Probleme dort, aber nach einem Anruf kam Bewegung in die Sache


----------



## Thomas. (7. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal dort angerufen? Hatte bei  mir in der Vergangenheit sofort Klarheit gebracht.





Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ich würde anrufen. Hatte auch mal Probleme dort, aber nach einem Anruf kam Bewegung in die Sache




Merkel und den Papst am Telefon zu bekommen ist einfacher, meine versuche von 9.30uhr an 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 erreicht um 18.59
mir wurde erklärt warum wieso es so lange dauert (1000 Bestellungen am Tag), und gleichzeitig zugesichert (am TEL und per eMail ) das mein Zeugs morgen raus geht (juchhu), aber leider immer noch nix, war am 2.5 schon Versand fertig, Corona hin und her aber das geht eigentlich nicht zumal sie auch noch mit GLS versenden die hier bei mir in der ecke noch von der Schneckenpost überholt(in normalen Zeiten A&M zu mir bis zu 4 Tagen) werden und sehr unverlässlich sind.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Mai 2020)

Angelplatz.de

Extra dort bestellt, weil alle Artikel die ich benötigt habe dort im Shop zu finden waren.
Bestellt am 17.04.2020.
Beim stöbern im Shop alle Artikel lieferbar, also ab in den Warenkorb. Geht man auf die Artikel steht dort nochmal genau die Lieferzeit, wohlgemerkt die lieferbaren Artikel haben dann eine entsprechende Lieferzeit nochmal explizit angegeben von 2-14 Werktagen.
Somit ist es jetzt so, dass mein Paket wohl am Freitag 08.05.2020 endlich ankommen soll.

Was diese Lieferzeiten mit lieferbar zu tun haben keine Ahnung. War meine letzte Bestellung in dem Shop.
Dann kann ich mir ja auch von allen möglichen Angelmarken Kataloge hinlegen sagen bestellt bei mir alles lieferbar und je nachdem was der Kunde bestellt, bestelle ich die Sachen dann erst mal beim Händler.

Mein Geld haben Sie natürlich seit dem 17.04.2020 aufm Konto...


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte ein paar Sachen fürs neue Boot bestellt, zwei Cannon Rutenhalter bei "Der Schleppfischer".
Lieferzeit, trotz Corona, zwei Tage.








						Der Schleppfischer - Fachversand für Trolling und Angelzubehör
					

Hier finden sie qualitativ hochwertiges Angelzubehör für Trolling oder Schleppfischen. Preiswert und schnelle Lieferung!




					www.schleppfischer.de
				




Dann noch zwei Bootstühle samt Drehteller, bei "myBait".
Lieferzeit vier Tage, nach Bestellung.








						myBait
					

Echolote, Elektromotoren, Bootssitze und riesige Auswahl an Bootszubehör von Top-Marken. Faire Versandkosten. Kompetente Beratung von Angler für Angl…




					www.mybait.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (7. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Angelplatz.de
> 
> Extra dort bestellt, weil alle Artikel die ich benötigt habe dort im Shop zu finden waren.
> Bestellt am 17.04.2020.
> ...





Mhhhh,derzeit wird wieder mit unschlagbar günstigen Preisen (Rollen usw.) für "grüne" Artikel gelockt die Sie gar nicht vorrätig haben, oder warum auch immer nicht ausliefern können. Auf telefonische Aussagen sollte auch nichts mehr gegeben werden, denn dort scheint die rechte Hand ....

@50er-Jäger "Somit ist es jetzt so, dass mein Paket wohl am Freitag 08.05.2020 endlich ankommen soll." Falls bestellten Artikel gestern mitgekommen sind !!!


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2020)

Mir dünkt, dass die "Seuche" wohl jetzt auch so manchem Onliner als die perfekte Ausrede herhält. Was immer und warum nicht so klappen mag, die "Seuche" hat Schuld ... langsam kann einem das arme Virus beinahe leid tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2020)

AM-Angelsport meldet auf seiner Shopseite gerade jetzt:

*Aufgrund der momentanen Überlastung unserer Lager und dem extrem hohen Bestelleingang kann es bei der Zustellung über die Paketdienste zu Verzögerungen kommen. 
Wir werden alles tun, um Ihre Bestellungen schnellstmöglich anzuliefern. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und bleiben Sie gesund. *

Haben sich die Fälle weiter oben eigentlich geklärt, angerufen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2020)

Ja aber es dauerte alles sehr lange!

Die sind da echt überfordert momentan.


----------



## Thomas. (17. Mai 2020)

bei mir auch angekommen, A&M sollte sich mal was anderes einfallen lasen als GLS die sind zumindest hier bei mir eine Zumutung


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2020)

Wenn jeder Frustkäufe wegen ... tätigt, ich inklusive, dann ist das Aufkommen eben höher, dauert es länger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (18. Mai 2020)

Mmmhh, die Meissgeyers arbeiten laut Email derzeit in 3 Schichten,irgendwie müssen die Bedürfnisse der Suchtis ja befriedigt werden. Ich hatte ne Woche auf meinen Krempel gewartet. GLS hat wie immer einen Tag nach dem Versand zugestellt,an denen lag es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2020)

Fachversand Stollenwerk über Ebay. Letzten Mittwoch Abend bestellt, heute genau im avisierten Zeitraum geliefert. Und das ganze ohne Versandkosten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2020)

Wo ist da Krise? Anscheinend kommt sogar immer noch genügend Zeugs aus Hinterasien nach.
Jetzt zu diesen Zeiten sieht man mal, wie stark der Angler volkswirtschaftlich wirksam sein kann!


----------



## Blueser (18. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> AM-Angelsport meldet auf seiner Shopseite gerade jetzt:
> 
> *Aufgrund der momentanen Überlastung unserer Lager und dem extrem hohen Bestelleingang kann es bei der Zustellung über die Paketdienste zu Verzögerungen kommen.
> Wir werden alles tun, um Ihre Bestellungen schnellstmöglich anzuliefern. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und bleiben Sie gesund. *
> ...



Ich habe da in letzter Zeit einiges bestellt, ist alles innerhalb einer Woche angekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2020)

1 Woche ist doch auch nicht so schlecht!
Vorher war es schon oft um einiges schneller - man war schon verwöhnt  von manchmal 48h.
Aber aktuell ist auch die heiße Zeit Frühjahr und viele Angler haben Zeit, genau zu suchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2020)

Lieferzeit geht noch gerade so.
Aber die Retourenbearbeitung dauert wesentlich länger.


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2020)

Moin, heute ein Paket von Angelgeräte Wilkerling erhalten.
Bestellt über den Ebayshop, dachte mir dass die Artikel die dort gelistet sind auch alle vorrätig sein sollten und so war es dann auch, damit ist das die 2. Bestellung in Folge die Wilkerling mir komplett geschickt hat und an der ich nicht das geringste auszusetzen habe.
Anfrage nach den korrekten Portokosten wurde fix bearbeiten und schnell versendet wurde auch. Dazu war das auch der einzige Shop, der alles da hatte was ich brauchte, ich war schon fast dabei bei zwei anderen Shops zu bestellen, Preise gewohnt niedrig. Hut ab, sind gleich 2, 3 Artikel mehr als ursprünglich geplant mit in den Warenkorb gewandert. 

Grüße JK


----------



## daci7 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich hab die Tage ein Paket von tacklebox.co.uk bekommen - trotz Sperrgut, Ausland und Corona in unter einer Woche, wie immer! Richtig gut der Laden!


----------



## Mescalero (21. Mai 2020)

In der letzten Zeit habe ich sowohl bei angelzentrale.de als auch beim Gerlinger bestellt und die Sachen des Geizes wegen persönlich abgeholt, die Versandkosten wurden entweder nicht berechnet oder in bar erstattet und in allen Fällen war das Zeug am Tag nach der Bestellung abholbereit. Top!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2020)

Anscheinend wohnst du in einer gefährlichen Nähe zu solchen Shops!  

Sehr schön mit dem abholen, gerade bei Sperrgut, was Ruten fast immer sind. Und sehr gut ohne Paketwurfdienst ...


----------



## Mescalero (21. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Anscheinend wohnst du in einer gefährlichen Nähe zu solchen Shops!


Leider ja, oder glücklicherweise, je nach Standpunkt.

Einige Händler haben scheinbar beim Aushandeln der Versandkonditionen kein so gutes Ergebnis erzielt und geben das natürlich an die Kunden weiter. Zwölf Euro Sperrgutzuschlag zusätzlich zum normalen Versand finde ich ziemlich fett und das trübt die Freude über den Neuerwerb ganz schön.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand gerade mal bei Gerlinger bestellt und kann was zur Lieferzeit sagen??


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Mai 2020)

Anfang /Mitte April hatte ich dort bestellt. ....die Lieferzeit war absolut okay. ...Donnerstag bestellt und glaube Dienstag schon gekommen! 
Allerdings ganz aktuell kann es natürlich anders aussehen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2020)

Ja deswegen frag ich.
Wie sieht's jetzt aus?


----------



## harzsalm (25. Mai 2020)

Bei Askari 2 Paar  Schuhe  bestellt,trotz meiner richtigen Schuhgröße  waren die  bestellten Schuhe zu klein.Also die Schuhe mit Hermes wieder zurück gesendet ,mit der Bitte  um eine Schuhnummer größer.Seit über eine Woche kein Feedback von Fa. Askari,also eine Mail  am Freitag den 22.5.2020 mit Anfrage  und Verärgerung gesendet.Heute kam eine  Automatische Mailantwort,die Bearbeitung meiner Anfrage kann bis zu  5 Tagen dauern,da zu viele Anfragen bearbeitet werden müssen.

Dieses war mein letzter Einkauf bei  Askari,ich werde lieber alles weiter bei Fa.Gerlinger bestellen,auch wenn die Preise  bei Markenprodukten nicht so gut sind  wie bei Askari!!!!


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2020)

Was bei Askari immer sofort zur Auslieferung parat liegt, sind die Ausreden!


----------



## Mescalero (26. Mai 2020)

Nein, die auch nicht. Nur die Bestätigung des Maileingangs kommt (automatisch) sofort.

Ich hatte eine nicht so schöne Erfahrung mit dem Angelplatz: u.a. eine Rolle bestellt, nix Hochwertiges. Lieferzeit wegen Himmelfahrt und Brückentag dazwischen recht lang, ging aber noch. Die Rolle war ganz offensichtlich ein Versandrückläufer, eine Abdeckung des Rotors fehlt und die Schachtel sieht ramponiert aus. 
Ich behalte sie trotzdem, technisch scheint alles okay zu sein, die Abdeckung hat nur eine kosmetische Funktion, ich habe keinen Bock auf das Theater mit Retoure und außerdem habe ich die Schachtel vorschnell entsorgt.

@Professor Tinca 
Ich war letzte Woche da, die Bestellung war am nächsten Tag abholbereit, ob das beim Versand auch so fix geht, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Mai 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Ich war letzte Woche da, die Bestellung war am nächsten Tag abholbereit, ob das beim Versand auch so fix geht, weiß ich natürlich nicht.



Danke.
Ja Versand wäre interessant.


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nein, die auch nicht. Nur die Bestätigung des Maileingangs kommt (automatisch) sofort.
> 
> Ich hatte eine nicht so schöne Erfahrung mit dem Angelplatz: u.a. eine Rolle bestellt, nix Hochwertiges. Lieferzeit wegen Himmelfahrt und Brückentag dazwischen recht lang, ging aber noch. Die Rolle war ganz offensichtlich ein Versandrückläufer, eine Abdeckung des Rotors fehlt und die Schachtel sieht ramponiert aus.
> Ich behalte sie trotzdem, technisch scheint alles okay zu sein, die Abdeckung hat nur eine kosmetische Funktion, ich habe keinen Bock auf das Theater mit Retoure und außerdem habe ich die Schachtel vorschnell entsorgt.


Darauf spekulieren sie, die Händler, doch, dass der Kunde einknickt und minderwertiges Zeug zum vollen Preis behält.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Mai 2020)

Genau und oft genug klappt das auch. Wenn ich was bestelle z.B.


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Mai 2020)

Ich habe für unsere Ostseewoche nach Pfingsten am Sonntag und gestern bei Rutenring und Nordmeer-Handel einiges an Nübsies bestellt, bisher leider nur Bestellbestätigung als Email bekommen, hoffe das ich die Sachen bis zum WE noch erhalte.....


----------



## nostradamus (26. Mai 2020)

Hi Tikey,
ich würde versuchen per Telefon jemanden zu erreichen und lieb fragen, ob sie deine Bestellung vorziehen können.... . Mit etwas Glück geht es. 

Gruß


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Mai 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe für unsere Ostseewoche nach Pfingsten am Sonntag und gestern bei Rutenring und Nordmeer-Handel einiges an Nübsies bestellt, bisher leider nur Bestellbestätigung als Email bekommen, hoffe das ich die Sachen bis zum WE noch erhalte.....


Läuft übrigens, gestern noch ein wirklich tolles Telefonat mit Rutenring gehabt, echt Kundenorientiert die Leute ! Eben kam für beide Pakete die Paketankündigung für heute !


----------



## Mescalero (27. Mai 2020)

Super, sowas klappt erfahrungsgemäß bei kleineren Händlern besser als bei den Versandriesen. Da weiß oft die eine Hand nicht, was die andere macht.


----------



## friedel91 (27. Mai 2020)

Habe am 4.5. bei fsf-dürkop einen Kescher und ein bisschen klein Zeug bestellt.
alles laut Seite „versandfertig“, zweimal von mir aus nachgefragt, beide Male hieß es „Kescher befindet sich noch im Zulauf, wir versenden direkt bei Ankunft.“
Hab jetzt seit dem 15. nichts mehr gehört.
Auf der Seite stehen die Artikel immernoch als sofort verfügbar.
Da werde ich definitiv nicht nochmal bestellen und kann nur allen davon abraten.


----------



## cocorell (28. Mai 2020)

Trotz des sehr schlechten Eindrucks den Askari, bei vielen enttäuschten, Kunden hinterlässt scheint es die Führungsetage von Askari herzlich wenig zu interessieren. Diese Ignoranz kann sich allerdings eines Tages bitter rächen!
Wenn ich online bestelle  dann nur noch bei den mir bekannten und bewährten Online Händler auf eBay.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Mai 2020)

Ich habe gestern meine beiden Pakete bekommen, alles prima !   Bei dem Paket von Rutenring waren sogar noch Bonusartikel drin, das nenn ich mal cool


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (28. Mai 2020)

AM : Bestellung am 20.05. seit 22.05.2020 mit Status "im Lager". Kommunikation unmöglich, Storno wurde bisher nicht beantwortet.

AP : Montag bestellt, gestern da. (leider immer ein Glücksspiel)


----------



## jkc (5. Juni 2020)

Böttcher AG, riesieger Onlineshop mit umfassendem Programm aus vielen Bereichen.
Achtung!
Immer im Blick behalten ob man im Privatkundenshop unterwegs ist, da sonst die Mehrwertsteuer erst an der Kasse ins Gewicht fällt.


Des Weiteren aufpassen:
Googelt man ein Produkt kommt bei praktisch allen bei denen gelisteten Produkten ein Angebot welches günstiger als bei den Mitbewerbern ist - dieser Preis wird als "online Tagespreis" ausgewiesen und man kann immer nur jeweils einen Artikel zu dem Preis kaufen, Teilweise sind auch weitere Vergünstigungen mit der Googleanzeige verknüpft, wei z.B. Versandkostenfreiheit oder Mindermengenfreiheit für die gesamte Bestellung. "Tagespreis" ist in dem Sinne quatsch, ich habe über Google gestern wie heute die gleichen Preise bekommen; in Wirklichkeit ist das meiner Ansicht nach ein "Lockangebot" womit der Kunde auf die Seite gelockt werden und die Konkurrenz ausgestochen werden soll.
Sucht man die gleichen Produkte direkt auf deren Seite, bekommt man diese "Online Tagespreise" nicht und die Produkte sind dann auch nicht sonderlich günstig im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.
Es ist aber möglich mehrere Produkte über die Googlesuche in den Warenkorb zu bekommen.
Meine Bestellung (4 Artikel) regulär über deren Onlineshop: 102,28€ inklusive Versandkosten; Mit den bei Google hinterlegten Angeboten: 75,18€, versandkostenfrei.


Läuft bei denen 

Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (5. Juni 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> AM : Bestellung am 20.05. seit 22.05.2020 mit Status "im Lager". Kommunikation unmöglich, Storno wurde bisher nicht beantwortet.
> 
> AP : Montag bestellt, gestern da. (leider immer ein Glücksspiel)




Aktualisierung AM : Die Bestellung trudelte trotz Storno (Storno Email wurde lediglich "gelesen") am 03.06.2020 ein. Hat sich für mich vorerst erledigt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> *Böttcher AG*, riesieger Onlineshop mit umfassendem Programm aus vielen Bereichen.
> Achtung!
> Immer im Blick behalten ob man im Privatkundenshop unterwegs ist, da sonst die Mehrwertsteuer erst an der Kasse ins Gewicht fällt.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Nachricht zu denen!

War da letztens auch mal auf der Seite, gezielt allerdings wegen PC-Teilen, SSD-Kauf. Über geizhals, weit besser als google mit ihrem Werbeaktionsschmunz.
Das mit nur 1Teil und solche Bedingungen hat mich dann abgeschreckt, wie du schreibst.
Da suche ich gezielt nach anderen Vergünstigungen wg. vornehmlich der anfallenden Versandkosten, und meistens brauche ich dann eine Handvoll Teile.

z.B. kann man bei Mindfactory im Mitternachts-Shopping die 8,99€ Versandkosten ab 150€ Einkauf sparen und Sonderangebote am Wochenende oder Nachts gibt es auch öfter.  Alles Planungssache mit Teileeinkauf und Mindestbetragsmenge planen .
Viele Shops haben jetzt aktuell so etwas wie "Versandkostenfrei" stehen, muss man nur genau nachschauen.

Nur bei Askari sollte man einzeln bestellen, eine einzelne Rute schaffen die noch, bei komplizierterer Bestellung können die wohl nicht so richtig!  

AM-Angelsport, Bode und Gerlinger setzen aktuell allerdings Rote Warnsignale wegen Überlast, da kann vieles passieren ...

Gerlinger trägt auch eine Rote Laterne wegen 12€ Sperrgutzuschlag Rute, gerne Nachricht falls sich da was ändert!


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juni 2020)

Stroft: spätabends bestellt (direkt da bzw. beim angeschlossenen Laden waku-gmbh), Versandbestätigung am nächsten Tag mittags - top!


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2020)

angel-discount24.de - heute morgen bestellt, vorhin kam der Link zur DHL Sendungsverfolgung, das lässt sich kaum toppen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juni 2020)

Askari.
Ich könnte im Strahl kotzen.

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich mir für die schwere Angelei in der Gezeiten Weser 2 Shimano Alivio mit 170 Gramm Wurfgewicht bestellt.
Damals im Angebot zum wirklichen Schnäppchen Preis. Lieferung erfolgte umgehend. Paket ausgepackt, und beide Spitzenringe deformiert und Innenleben raus gebrochen. Also zurück an den Hermes Shop. Woche später Ersatzlieferung, diesmal nur ein Spitzenring kaputt. Da ich die Rute dringend brauchte, habe ich den Spitzenring bei dem Gerätehändler meines Vertrauens für 5 Euro austauschen lassen, und Askari eine bebilderte Beschwerde geschickt. Ohne Reaktion.

Nun habe ich mir wieder aus einer Angebotsaktion die beiden Nachfolgermodelle mit 250 Gramm Wurfgewicht bestellt. Nach 2 Jahren geraten ja so einige Sachen in Vergessenheit. Das Bild natürlich absolut identisch. Beide Spitzenringe komplett fratze. Ich habe mich dann da in die Warteschleife gehangen, und wurde nach einer halben Stunde auch mit einer menschlichen Stimme belohnt, die ich freundlichst nach Möglichkeiten eines Entgegenkommens fragte. Denn ich wollte die Ruten nicht wieder zurück schicken, da ich es sehr schade gefunden hätte, wenn diese dann ausverkauft gewesen wären, und die Angebotsphase abgelaufen wäre.

Also habe ich Angeboten, gegen z.B. einen Gutschein die beiden Ringe erneut selber zu tauschen. Was aber komplett verneint wurde. Nur Rücksendung werden akzeptiert. 

Ich habe den letzte Woche eine furchtbar liebe E-Mail geschrieben, was vor allen Dingen Warenein- und Ausgangskontrolle anbelangt, und auch das Wort Kundenzufriedenheit und Service nochmal näher erläutert. Bis heute warte ich Antwort. 
Mir waren die 10 Euro scheiß egal, und die Ruten warten nun am WE auf Ihren ersten Einsatz. 

Zu meiner Mail habe ich noch Bilder der Ringe meiner Ruten sowie die Auftragsnummer und die Bilder der Ringe eines Kumpels, der genau die gleichen Ruten bestellt hatte, und natürlich genau den gleichen Scheiß bekommen hat.
Das liegt nicht an Hermes. Die Teile werden aus Fernost schon so angeliefert. Die Spitzen waren dermaßen in die eigentlich guten Shimano Hüllen gezimmert, das man Mühe hatte, die da wieder raus zu bekommen. Ich sage einfach SCHEIßLADEN ASKARI.

Und ich weiß auch, warum ich fast ausschliesslich mein Kram beim Fachhändler kaufe.


----------



## geomas (16. Juni 2020)

Eieiei,
wider besseren Wissens habe ich letzte Woche auch ne Rute bei Askari bestellt, hoffentlich gehts gut.

Bei AM Angelsport hatte ich in den letzten Wochen ein recht zügig abgearbeitete Bestellung und eine, bei der es sich hinzog. Aber darauf haben die ja sehr deutlich hingewiesen - also war damit zu rechnen. Die Verpackung war eher fragwürdig knapp, aber das ist vermutlich Berechnung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2020)

AM Angelsport muss an seiner Langverpackung verbessern, weil ...
will schon was heißen, wenn ein leichtes Rutenpaket mit einer einzigen quasi unzerbrechliche Rute ohne andere Ballaststücke dabei
voll in der Mitte bricht.
Wobei das wohl mehr ihr beauftragter Versender GLS ist, der die langen Pakete zwischen Stahlklötze packt oder so.


----------



## geomas (17. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> AM Angelsport muss an seiner Langverpackung verbessern, weil ...
> will schon was heißen, wenn ein leichtes Rutenpaket mit einer einzigen quasi unzerbrechliche Rute ohne andere Ballaststücke dabei
> voll in der Mitte bricht.
> Wobei das wohl mehr ihr beauftragter Versender GLS ist, der die langen Pakete zwischen Stahlklötze packt oder so.



leicht OT: vermutlich ist es einfach billiger, Ruten in einer billigen Verpackung zu versenden; gelegentliche Brüche und Retouren werden einkalkuliert.
Ne wirklich bruchsichere Verpackung ist wohl teurer und erfordert mehr Zeit beim Packen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2020)

Ja aber es gibt auch shops die verpacken bruchsicher ihre teuren Ruten-
nippontackle z.B..
Die versenden ihre Ruten in Abflussrohren.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2020)

Heute hätte ne neue Rute von Askari kommen sollen...

Betonung liegt auf hätte... die Rute war nämlich nicht in dem Karton drin..


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2020)

Die kommt schon noch...ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Anglerbeschwerden über Askari - das kommt mir so vor, wie mit dem nackten Arsch auf der heissen Herdplatte sitzen und jammern, dass es weh tut.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2020)

Ich bin halt noch net so lange unterwegs in dem Hobby ^^

und bisher erschien Askari auf mich seriös...


----------



## Thomas. (17. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> und bisher erschien Askari auf mich seriös...


Donald Trump soll auch seriös sein


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ...
> und bisher erschien Askari auf mich seriös...


Das Problem scheint mir die Größe zu sein....der Laden, insbesondere das Versandgeschäft, ist im Laufe der Zeit gewachsen und riesengroß geworden. Die Kundenbetreuung leider nicht im gleichen Maß....

Ich habe schon oft da bestellt und bis auf eine Ausnahme (schlampige Kommunikationskultur) lief alles perfekt ab. Es gibt aber eben auch unzählige eher unzufriedene Kunden, das Netz ist voll von miesen Erfahrungen.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Gestern per Telefon erreicht und meinen Fall geschildert - hab nun die Rechnung als Scan an die geschickt und warte dass meine Rute asap nachgesendet wird..

meint ihr da wird sich tatsächlich was tun? Oder sollte ich schon mal nach nem anderen Anbieter suchen?


----------



## harzsalm (19. Juni 2020)

Vergess  es!!!!


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern per Telefon erreicht und meinen Fall geschildert - hab nun die Rechnung als Scan an die geschickt und warte dass meine Rute asap nachgesendet wird..
> 
> meint ihr da wird sich tatsächlich was tun? Oder sollte ich schon mal nach nem anderen Anbieter suchen?


Es gibt zahllose kleine Onlineversender, die dir per Lastschrift über Ebay zügigst liefern und in Sachen den Preis wert sein halten die locker mit Askari mit. Sie liefern alle prompt, weil sie genau wissen, dass sie sich sonst mies Bewertung einfangen, oder bei Ebay rausfliegen. Du brauchst kein Askari unter deinen Lesezeichen!

Askari lebt heute noch davon, als es nur die dicken Kataloge gab und das Internet noch schwarz-weiss war. Und sie nützen das schamlos aus, respektive können wirklich nicht anders. Das muss man sich nicht geben!


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

nee - war auch mein letzter kauf...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Juni 2020)

Hiho,
recht viel negatives zu lesen hier zu lesen, deshalb will ich mal was positives berichten.
 Eigentlich bin ich sehr konservativ und versuche meinen Kram grundsätzlich bei deutschen Anbietern zu kaufen. Wegen der Apothekenpreise der inländischen Anbieter bin ich dann vor kurzem beim Suchen bei "1000 Fliegen" in Italien gelandet. Weil ich wegen des Corola-Wahnsinns etwas skeptisch war, hab ich ersma ne kleine "Testbestellung" gemacht. Lief super, dank Expressblablub Versand war die Ware nach knapp 30 Std schon da !!
Beim zweiten Mal fragte ich eine Rolle an, die laut Hp eigentlich vergriffen war ; wollte meine Bestellung deshalb so lange aufschieben, bis die Rolle mal wieder zu haben ist. 1 Tag später eine Mail bekommen, Rolle gibts wieder .  Bestellung gemacht, Bam wieder superschnelle Lieferung, sowas nenne ich Kundenservice.

btw. fast paralel dazu habe ich gute 400 Öcken bei 2 Bestellungen bei adh gelassen. Meinen Kram hab ich bekommen...ne neue Fliegenschnur die aus Umweltschutzgründen "hust" aus der Verpackung genommen war, kam total vertüdelt, nicht die kleinste Fliege oder sowas als Werbegeschenkchen...joa, der Service der "Großen" eben.


----------



## geomas (19. Juni 2020)

So, die bei Askari am 11. Juni mittags bestellte Rute ist eben gekommen und ich habe (auch dank der Hinweise in diesem Thread) mal etwas genauer hingesehen.
Und gleich eine kleine Beschädigung entdeckt :-// Habs geknipst und Askari angeschrieben. Mal sehen, wie sie reagieren.


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2020)

Langsam habe ich aber auch den Verdacht, dass da im Hintergrund bei den Anglern eine geheime Challenge läuft...

"Bestelle bei Askari 3-4 willkürliche Artikel und hoffe, dass ALLES binnen EINEM MONAT auch wirklich INTAKT ankommt!"


----------



## geomas (19. Juni 2020)

^ hey, aber die kostenlos mitgelieferten Socken mit Karpfenmotiv sind toppi!


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Joah! Die waren auch als einziges in dem großen Karton drin!!!!!111


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> ^ hey, aber die kostenlos mitgelieferten Socken mit Karpfenmotiv sind toppi!


Nicht in der Maschine waschen! Die Herrensocke ist das Larvenstadium des Drahtkleiderbügels!


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juni 2020)

Manchmal sind die Zugaben ganz nützlich, Maßband für die Hosentasche z.B.
Meistens ist es aber einfach nur Schrott, ich wähle das Zeug dann ab, Müllvermeidung und so.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juni 2020)

Welchen Onlineshop für Ruten würdet ihr denn empfehlen?

Hab die Nase voll von Askari erstmal ^^


----------



## Mescalero (21. Juni 2020)

angelsport.de 

Nein, ich zahle sehr ungern den fetten Sperrgutzuschlag und odere eigentlich keine Ruten online bei Läden, die welchen erheben. Bestellt wird dann meist dort, wo es den anderen Krempel, den ich unbedingt dringend brauche, ebenfalls gibt. Bestimmte Vorzugsläden gibt es nicht, die machen alle einen guten Job, finde ich.


----------



## postmaster (22. Juni 2020)

Tach zusammen,

hat jemand aktuell oder die letzten Tage bei Askari bestellt? Ich habe letzte Woche Mittwoch 17.06. bestellt und Status ist immer noch in Bearbeitung. Nichts besonderes, ein paar Vorfächer, Schnur und Rolle. Echt ärgerlich... Das war dann auch meine letzte Bestellung.


----------



## cocorell (22. Juni 2020)

Ganz offen und ehrlich gesagt, wer  bei Askari online bestellt der bestellt sich auch automatisch unnötgen Ärger gleich mit!
Das Thema Askari ist hier doch ständig präsent und trotzdem bestellen die Leute dort.  Ich bezahle lieber ein paar Euros mehr und kaufe beim Tackle Dealer meines Vertrauens  ein oder bestelle bei einem kleineren Onlinehändler über ebay! Die Askarischnäppchen erweisen sich letztendlich nicht immer als Schnäppchen!


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ganz offen und ehrlich gesagt, wer  bei Askari online bestellt der bestellt sich auch automatisch unnötgen Ärger gleich mit!
> Das Thema Askari ist hier doch ständig präsent und trotzdem bestellen die Leute dort.  Ich bezahle lieber ein paar Euros mehr und kaufe beim Tackle Dealer meines Vertrauens  ein oder bestelle bei einem kleineren Onlinehändler über ebay! Die Askarischnäppchen erweisen sich letztendlich nicht immer als Schnäppchen!


Sag ich doch... bei Askari ist es die Challenge, die reizt. Wann kriege ich mein Zeug. Kriege ich wirklich alles. Und kann ich es auch tatsächlich benutzen, wenn ich es denn mal kriege und brauche ich es dann überhaupt noch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. Juni 2020)

Und dann wäre da noch die Frage ob der Götterbote die Abholzeiten einhalten kann. Die bekommen es derzeit nicht einmal gebacken Bestellungen vom eigenen Versandhaus zügig zu transportieren.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juni 2020)

Die Post scheint noch schlimmer zu sein im Moment. Sonst relativ pünktlich und zuverlässig klappt das derzeit nicht so richtig. Ich musste letztens eine Woche warten - Paket innerhalb des Landes, ganz normal ohne Sperrgut o.ä.


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Post scheint noch schlimmer zu sein im Moment. Sonst relativ pünktlich und zuverlässig klappt das derzeit nicht so richtig. Ich musste letztens eine Woche warten - Paket innerhalb des Landes, ganz normal ohne Sperrgut o.ä.


Komischerweise klappt es innerhalb der alten Bundesländer nach wie vor reibungslos. Aber wehe ein Packerl soll die ehemalige Demarkationslinie überqueren, dann geht plötzlich der Verhau bei der Post an!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2020)

Auf unserer Seite vom Zaun klappt auch alles super.
Da muss an der Grenze irgendwas schief laufen. 
Heutzutage wollen eben alle Ostpakete!


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juni 2020)

Nene....mein Paket ging von NS nach BY, obwohl, vielleicht hammses über Leibzsch geschiggt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ganz offen und ehrlich gesagt, wer  bei Askari online bestellt der bestellt sich auch automatisch unnötgen Ärger gleich mit!
> Das Thema Askari ist hier doch ständig präsent und trotzdem bestellen die Leute dort.  Ich bezahle lieber ein paar Euros mehr und kaufe beim Tackle Dealer meines Vertrauens  ein oder bestelle bei einem kleineren Onlinehändler über ebay! Die Askarischnäppchen erweisen sich letztendlich nicht immer als Schnäppchen!



Ich hatte bisher über 100 Bestellungen bei Askari getätigt, von Ruten über Rollen, bis Fleecejacke und Gummistiefel. Es gab nie auch nur ein einziges Problem! Deine Kritik in Ehren, aber doch Maßlos übertrieben. Stell die zich tausende zufriedenen Kunden gegenüber einigen unglücklich verprellten und die Welt sieht wieder ganz anders aus. Askari schlägt sich sicherlich nicht so gut, weil jede zweite Lieferung mangelhaft ist......


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (22. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher über 100 Bestellungen bei Askari getätigt, von Ruten über Rollen, bis Fleecejacke und Gummistiefel. Es gab nie auch nur ein einziges Problem! Deine Kritik in Ehren, aber doch Maßlos übertrieben.



Kann ich nur bestättigen. Das einzige was ich Askari ankreiden muss ist die Lieferung über Hermes.  Es war bis zu Gewälttätigkeiten des Zulieferes alles dabei


----------



## cocorell (23. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher über 100 Bestellungen bei Askari getätigt, von Ruten über Rollen, bis Fleecejacke und Gummistiefel. Es gab nie auch nur ein einziges Problem! Deine Kritik in Ehren, aber doch Maßlos übertrieben. Stell die zich tausende zufriedenen Kunden gegenüber einigen unglücklich verprellten und die Welt sieht wieder ganz anders aus. Askari schlägt sich sicherlich nicht so gut, weil jede zweite Lieferung mangelhaft ist......





RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestättigen. Das einzige was ich Askari ankreiden muss ist die Lieferung über Hermes.  Es war bis zu Gewälttätigkeiten des Zulieferes alles dabei



Ohne Zweifel "kann man" bei Askari auch mal Glück haben. Allerdings, verfolgt man diesen Thread schneidet Askari da nicht gut ab. Askari gehört nun wirklich nicht unter die Top 50 der Onlinehändler! Aber es ist nicht nur der negative Online-Eindruck von Askari, es ist ganz besonders die mangelhafte Kundenorientierung und der after sales service.
Berechtigte Reklamationen werden oft genug, zu gerne unfreundlich entgegengenommen, bearbeitet oder Ware die angeblich vorrätig ist ist plötzlich nicht lieferbar obwohl online immer noch als verfügbar gekennzeichnet!

Ich möchte eines ganz besonders betonen.....keiner von uns hat eine Freude daran einen Händler schlecht zu machen. Uns allen ist doch eine erfolgreiche und zufriedenstellnde Zusammenarbeit mit den Händlern wichtig. Die meisten Händler wissen das und die wissen auch wie wichtig es für deren Geschäft ist positive Reaktionen, Bewertungen zu erhalten! Auch kann bei jeder Lieferung mal was passieren, Artikel kommt zu spät, Artikel ist defekt oder sonst was. Hier sind die wirklich kundenorientiert arbeitenden Händler immer auf Ausgleich und Kundenzufriedenheit bedacht! Ich glaube auch nicht das ein Kunde direkt massiv reagiert wenn man eine Reklamation hat! Wenn beide Seiten da vernüftig aufeinander zugehen wird sich auch für beide Seiten eine befriedigende Lösung finden! Allerdings verfahren manche Händler nicht so! Und dann ist es doch klar das die negativ Erfahrungen und auch Berichte sich häufen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher über 100 Bestellungen bei Askari getätigt, von Ruten über Rollen, bis Fleecejacke und Gummistiefel. Es gab nie auch nur ein einziges Problem!


Du bist da als Stammkunde geführt, genießt wohl Gold-Status! 

Da müssen die anderen Käufer erstmal hinkommen ...

Ich hatte im Frühjahr im Sonderangebot eine Matchrute bei denen ergattert (nur dort noch verfügbar und als Shimano günstiger than ever), und hat alles toll funktioniert, sogar tolle Zahlungs- und Rückgabebedingungen. Und ordentlich verpackt (jedenfall besser als die dünnwandigen Einfachstverpackungen von AM-Angelsport).

Aber traditionell geht bei Askari bei größeren Bestellteilezahlen und querbeet zusammengesuchten Sonderangeboten gerne was schief, das war schon im letzten Jahrtausend so. Der ehemalige Moritz mit Versand konnte das aber auch und noch schlechter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juni 2020)

GLS und Hermes lassen als "Billigversender" zu wünschen übrig, allerdings bin ich ob des aktuell riesigen Sperrgutaufschlages bei der DHL (eben nicht mehr direkt Post) auch zwiespältig, was Rutenpakete betrifft. GLS macht am meisten kaputt.

Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass (oft) kleinere Händler wie über ebay in reicher Anzahl besser verpacken und exakter pünktlicher funktionieren als große Shops,
oder sich auch schnell per email melden, wenn es staut. So kam letztens eine email, dass es Ausfälle-bedingt dauert, und es hat genauso lange gedauert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bist da als Stammkunde geführt, genießt wohl Gold-Status!



Ich achte aber auch darauf, Artikel mit Verfügbarkeit zu bestellen und ignoriere nicht den Verweis eines knappen Lagerbestands oder Auslieferbarkeit in den nächsten 3 Monaten. Eine solche Diskussion ist aber unerheblich, jeder große Onlinehändler wird auch eine Scharr unzufriedener Kunden hinter sich her ziehen. Selbige bestellen dann aber auch beim nächsten Angebot, wenn die Gucci-Karpfenliege 30% weniger kostet, beim sonst so verhassten Store. Ich kenne das aus dem Handel, bin bei einem großen Textildiscounter angestellt gewesen. Da haben die Mädels auch die Klamotten superbillig eingekauft und dann am Wochenende in der Diskothek wurde das Gesicht dezent Rot, weil der Kassierer sich an der Bar mit Drinks vollschütet.

"Ich würde niemals in so einem günstigen Laden einkaufen, das war nur mal Ausnahme, die Qualität ist doch Scheisse". Na dann bis nächste Woche und tatsächlich, die gleiche Eule steht mit Rabattflyer an der Kasse.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2020)

Zwar habe ich noch nicht mal ansatzweise so viele Bestellungen bei denen getätigt aber im Großen und Ganzen lief bisher alles glatt. Das wird halt nicht jedes Mal öffentlich erwähnt.... 

Unterdessen habe ich etwas bei agmdiscountfishing.co.uk bestellt, zu sehr moderaten Versandkosten (Kleinkram als Brief verpackt). Die Auslieferung erfolgte am nächsten Tag - top!


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2020)

MeineAngelkarte.de haben den Anteil ihrer Gebühren gesenkt. Beim letzten Kauf war's "nur" noch 1,85€ statt 2,85€. Vielleicht hat ja tatsächlich jemand meine Bewertungskommentare gelesen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> GLS und Hermes lassen als "Billigversender" zu wünschen übrig, allerdings bin ich ob des aktuell riesigen Sperrgutaufschlages bei der DHL (eben nicht mehr direkt Post) auch zwiespältig, was Rutenpakete betrifft. GLS macht am meisten kaputt.
> 
> Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass (oft) kleinere Händler wie über ebay in reicher Anzahl besser verpacken und exakter pünktlicher funktionieren als große Shops,
> oder sich auch schnell per email melden, wenn es staut. So kam letztens eine email, dass es Ausfälle-bedingt dauert, und es hat genauso lange gedauert.



Wobei es da offensichtlich auch starke regionale Schwankungen zu geben scheint.
Ich konnte mich bisher noch über keinen wirklich beschweren, egal ob das ne Rute, nen 2m hoher Kühlschrank oder sonstwas gewesen ist.
Zumindest hier aufm Lande funzt das mit allen eigentlich völlig reibungslos und gut seit langem.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> ^ hey, aber die kostenlos mitgelieferten Socken mit Karpfenmotiv sind toppi!


Dann hast Du es ja noch gut. Bei mir hatten Sie sogar den kostenlosen Artikel geschrottet. 
Ein Gummifisch in einer Hartverpackung, so geknickt, dass der Schaufelschwanz eingerissen ist.
Wenn schon, denn schon  
Bin mal gespannt ob Du eine Reaktion bekommst. Darfst wahrscheinlich zurück schicken.


----------



## geomas (23. Juni 2020)

So, die beschädigte Rute soll morgen abgeholt werden. Die Mitarbieterin am Askari-Telefon war hilfsbereit und freundlich (so wie ich selbst also).
Sie wollen die Ersatzrute losschicken, sobald sie von Hermes die Nachricht haben, daß die Retoure von mir unterwegs ist. 
Das ist schon ein Zugeständnis von Askari. Immerhin etwas, wenn auch weit entfernt von perfektem Service.
Ich frage die Hotline-Mitarbeiter immer nach dem Namen und notiere mir den auch. Seitdem läuft es besser mit den Problemlösungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (24. Juni 2020)

ACHTUNG! Ich kann jeden nur von Pecheur abraten. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach eine Betrugsfirma. Ware war angeblich in hohe Stückzahl vorhanden. Nach Bestellung und Überweisung kam die Email das die Ware nicht vorhanden sei. Nach mehr als 4 Wochen habe ich noch immer nicht mein Geld (trotz mehrfacher Mahnung von mir). Jetzt bekommen die Post von meinem Anwalt.


----------



## Silverfish1 (24. Juni 2020)

Hatte nie Probleme mit Pecheur. Gehören zu Decathlon. Die Auswahl ist gut, gerade bei hardbaits. Die Preise sind es in der Regel nicht


----------



## Thomas. (24. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals in so einem günstigen Laden einkaufen, das war nur mal Ausnahme, die Qualität ist doch Scheisse".



ich esse auch nix von MC Donald und gucke keine Pornos


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juni 2020)

Die auflagenstärkste Tageszeitung wird auch von überhaupt niemandem gekauft, außer im Urlaub auf Malle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (24. Juni 2020)

Fabilx schrieb:


> ACHTUNG! Ich kann jeden nur von Pecheur abraten. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach eine Betrugsfirma. Ware war angeblich in hohe Stückzahl vorhanden. Nach Bestellung und Überweisung kam die Email das die Ware nicht vorhanden sei. Nach mehr als 4 Wochen habe ich noch immer nicht mein Geld (trotz mehrfacher Mahnung von mir). Jetzt bekommen die Post von meinem Anwalt.




Naja, 72 % schlechte Erfahrungen sollten eigentlich reichen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (24. Juni 2020)

Askari : Gestern den letzten (noch vorhandenen) Kleinkram und Tiere bestellt, gestern noch den Paketschein gedruckt und seit heute Mittag in Hermes´ Händen. Vielleicht sind diesmal ja die richtigen Haken usw. dabei, es wird spannend.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Juni 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Askari : Gestern den letzten (noch vorhandenen) Kleinkram und Tiere bestellt, gestern noch den Paketschein gedruckt und seit heute Mittag in Hermes´ Händen. Vielleicht sind diesmal ja die richtigen Haken usw. dabei, es wird spannend.


Hoffentlich sind die richtigen Tiere dabei, irgendwie fallen mir gerade Meerschwein, Frettchen, Wellensittich ein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (24. Juni 2020)

Ich dachte beim letzten Mal schon das außer Würmern noch Küken im Paket sind, denn irgendwer hat kleine "Luftlöcher" in den Karton gepuhlt. Mancher MA an der Rolle "denkt eben mit".  Saubande ...


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2020)

Hab heute erneut an Askari geschrieben und dass meine Bestellung der Feederrute storniert werden soll...

tut sich nix schalte ich Paypal ein.. mal schauen


----------



## Mescalero (25. Juni 2020)

exnershop.de

Ich habe schon zwei- oder dreimal bei Ernö Rotter Futter und Posen bestellt, immer superschnell und ohne Beanstandungen. Auch eine fachkundige Beratung gibt es bei Bedarf. Absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## nostradamus (25. Juni 2020)

Ernö ist ein unikat! Gute Beratung, guter Service und schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Ganz ohne Spott und Häme, aber wo stammt man her, wenn man Ernö heißt? Wirkt auf mich irgendwie ungarisch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wirkt auf mich irgendwie ungarisch.



Das wäre naheliegend. Die Exner-Posen (IMO übrigens sehr gute Teile mit echt exakten Tragkraft-Angaben) kommen ja aus Ungarn.


----------



## geomas (26. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Exnershop habe ich bislang auch nur positive Erfahrungen machen können.
Natürlich haben die auch die Artikel von eher durchwachsener Qualität im Angebot - wie wohl die meisten anderen Händler auch.

Heute wurde meine erste Bestellung bei https://www.besten-kunstkoder.de zugestellt. Ein polnischer Angelshop. Die Ware (Drennan, Meiho, polnische Wobbler) war nach Augenschein 1A, die Preise sehr gut und der Versand hat nur etwas länger gedauert als bei den meisten dt. Onlineshops. Bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## cocorell (26. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Spott und Häme, aber wo stammt man her, wenn man Ernö heißt? Wirkt auf mich irgendwie ungarisch.



Es soll auch Onlineshops im Ausland geben die sehr gut Arbeit leisten! Kann man nicht unbedingt von allen deutschen Onlinehändler sagen!


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2020)

@Andal 
Das kann sehr gut sein, er vertreibt ja ebenfalls Timarmix und das kommt wie die Posen aus Ungarn. Cralusso auch.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Andal
> Das kann sehr gut sein, er vertreibt ja ebenfalls Timarmix und das kommt wie die Posen aus Ungarn. Cralusso auch.


Das leuchtet ein. Ich wollte auch nur erfahren, wo dieser doch eher seltene Vornamen herkommt und eben keinen Shop bewerten. Einfach nur ganz simples Interesse.


----------



## Stefan72 (26. Juni 2020)

A&M Angelsport  - Totalausfall

Bei den meisten Onlineshops habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn ich lieber vor Ort kaufe (ist bei Artikeln zum Fliegenfischen aber nicht ganz einfach). Habe am 26.05.2020 ein Combo zum Hechtfischen gekauft, aber nie bekommen. Auch habe ich mein Geld bis jetzt nicht zurück bekommen. Verlauf:

26.05.2020: bestellt + bezahlt
03.06.2020: höflich angefragt, wann die Ware kommt - Antwort: dauert wg. der aktuellen Situation
11.06.2020: E-Mail A&M - Ware im Versand
15.06.2020: A&M mitgeteilt, dass Ware immer noch nicht da
16:06.2020: E-Mail A&M - Ware wg. Systemfehler nicht lieferbar
16:06.2020: Rückmeldung an A&M - um sofortige Erstattung gebeten, weniger höflich

Seitdem Funkstille, habe jetzt einen PayPal-Fall aufgemacht. Mal sehen, wie PayPal damit umgeht. Fazit: Finger weg von diesem Shop, absolut unseriös! (ggf. zahlungsunfähig?)

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2020)

Die Probleme mit am-angelsport häufen sich in letzter Zeit.
Ich hffe die bekommen das wieder in den Griff. Früher hab ich da gern bestellt.

Wenn sie zuviel Arbeit haben müssen eben noch jemanden einstellen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2020)

Der Shop war immer gut und auch am Ende seriös, hatte aber schon öfter mal schlechte Phasen, besonders wenn man über ebay reingeht.
Da haben sie öfter zu kämpfen gehabt, ich hatte mal 381 Bestellartikel produziert bekommen ...
Telefonisch war Klärung am besten, hab ich vor einiger Zeit hier auch mal wieder geschrieben.
Dass die Überlast haben und ein typisches Verhalten mit aussitzen über die Zeit zeigen, war schon bekannt, schreiben sie ja selber.

Dass aktuell mit gelangweilten intensiv shoppenden Anglern ein riesiger Bestellstau wie bei mehreren Shops und gerade denen mit guten Preisen und Artikeln herrscht, kann ich als Landunter mit solchen Effekten schon verstehen.
Bei 10000 Emails und repetierend noch mehr von ärgerlichen Bestellern in der Inbox ist jede zeitnahe Reaktionsmöglichkeit erstickt ...

Aber schaisse ist es trotzdem, wenn die ihre schnellen Emailaktionen und Serienmails an hängende Kunden nichtmal schaffen.
Das ist schlapp und schlecht organisiert, weil eine Emailadresse aus dem Kundenkonto in eine Liste zu übernehmen, geht schnell, muss nicht jeder individuell und blumig angeschrieben werden.
Per BCC oder dergleichen bleiben die Emailadressen auch verborgen. Oder man holt sich was richtiges wie majordomo etc., gibt seit über 20 Jahren genug Mailhilfsprogramme. So ein Wochenstatus, wie weit ist ihre Bestellung, das darf man wenigstens erwarten.

Vom Telefon her habe ich fast den Verdacht, dass da nur ein 1 Mann Job im Bestellbüro gemacht wird.
Der Junge kann mir im Moment leid tun.

Jedenfalls eine gute Warnung, da momentan nicht zu bestellen!


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Mein Sohn hat jetzt dreimal bei A&M bestellt. Alles pünktlich, letzte Lieferung kam heute. Kann da nicht meckern ...


----------



## geomas (26. Juni 2020)

Hab noch nie Probleme mit A&M gehabt, auch in letzter Zeit nicht (zuletzt 2 Lieferungen, eine kam sehr schnell, die zweite brauchte etwas länger, aber das war groß und deutlich auf der Homepage angekündigt).


----------



## Mescalero (27. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht sind manche Händler, insbesondere die, die irgendwann die Bucht als Verkaufsplattform für sich entdeckt haben, vom fachkundigen, kundenorientierten Angelladen zum gestressten Umpacker und Weiterverschicker mutiert.

Ich hatte letztens eine Rute beim sog. „Fachversand“ Stollenwerk bestellt, ausgewiesen als lagernd und per Paypal bezahlt. Auch nach vier oder fünf Tagen war noch nichts passiert und mir war die Lust auf die Rute vergangen, also habe ich storniert. Eine Stunde (!) später kam eine Versandmail und am nächsten Tag die Antwort, sorry usw. aber die Bestellung sei unterwegs und wenn ich tatsächlich stornieren wolle, bitte ausreichend frankiert etc. 
Eine bodenlose Frechheit insgesamt aber ich denke, die sind wirklich überlastet. Dass die auch Ebayhökerer sind, wusste ich nicht.
Aus Trotz behalte ich die Rute jetzt doch (natürlich auch weil es ein schönes Teil ist) und streiche den Laden von meiner Liste.


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind manche Händler, insbesondere die, die irgendwann die Bucht als Verkaufsplattform für sich entdeckt haben, vom fachkundigen, kundenorientierten Angelladen zum gestressten Umpacker und Weiterverschicker mutiert



wenn ich irgend wo was bestelle brauche ich kein fachkundigen, kundenorientierten Angelladen ich weiß ja was ich möchte wenn ich Beratung haben möchte muss ich zum Laden hin.
ob wohl ich ca 400km weg wohne von A&M war ich mal in 2 von den 3 Läden und war mehr als zufrieden mit der Fachkunde der Verkäufer und denn mehr als sehr gut sortierten Sortiments mit über aus großer Auswahl und top Preisen.

ich wünschte ich hätte so einen Laden hier im umkreis von 50km (oder besser doch nicht   )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ob wohl ich ca 400km weg wohne von A&M war ich mal in 2 von den 3 Läden und war mehr als zufrieden mit der Fachkunde der Verkäufer und denn mehr als sehr gut sortierten Sortiments mit über aus großer Auswahl und top Preisen.


Der ausgewiesene Tempel deiner Lieblingsmarke in diesem Erdteil und so, da musst du schon öfter mal hin zur Erbauung! 

Ich bin auch immer mehr froh, dass ich solche Verlockungen nicht nahe bei habe, da nicht dauernd mit der Nase drauf gestoßen werde.
Zumal ich von älterem Kohlefaserstoff genug gebunkert habe, und die sündhaften neuen Neuigkeiten aus Carbonium aus dem fernen Japanesien fast immer nun zu teuer angeboten sind, Preise von Ü500 Richtung 1000 sind mir unpassend. 
Und zudem einen echten Angelzweck entbehren, mit notwendig ist da nichts zu argumentieren.
Und die großen Marken Rollen haben keine Innovation mehr, sondern Dekadenz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Preise von Ü500 Richtung 1000 sind mir unpassend.




Sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt.  

Ne "Frechheit" nenne ich sowas.


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind manche Händler, insbesondere die, die irgendwann die Bucht als Verkaufsplattform für sich entdeckt haben, vom fachkundigen, kundenorientierten Angelladen zum gestressten Umpacker und Weiterverschicker mutiert.
> 
> Ich hatte letztens eine Rute beim sog. „Fachversand“ Stollenwerk bestellt, ausgewiesen als lagernd und per Paypal bezahlt. Auch nach vier oder fünf Tagen war noch nichts passiert und mir war die Lust auf die Rute vergangen, also habe ich storniert. Eine Stunde (!) später kam eine Versandmail und am nächsten Tag die Antwort, sorry usw. aber die Bestellung sei unterwegs und wenn ich tatsächlich stornieren wolle, bitte ausreichend frankiert etc.
> Eine bodenlose Frechheit insgesamt aber ich denke, die sind wirklich überlastet. Dass die auch Ebayhökerer sind, wusste ich nicht.
> Aus Trotz behalte ich die Rute jetzt doch (natürlich auch weil es ein schönes Teil ist) und streiche den Laden von meiner Liste.


Mit denen habe ich seit bald 20 Jahren nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. So unterschiedlich kann es kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juni 2020)

Wir müssen schon aufpassen, dass wir die "gute alte Zeit" und die jetzige Coronastresszeit im Onlineshophandel seit März 2020 nicht verwürfeln.

Alles ist anders, was das Shopping betrifft, auch der China&Co Nachschub, der immer noch nicht wie vorher zu fließen scheint.

Auf der AM-Angelsport ebay Seite kann man sich die Bewertungen leicht anschauen, da stehen für 1 Monat rückwärts aktuell 9 negative + 8 neutrale ggü. 1557 positiven.
Trotzdem treffen die 9 negativen Beschreibungen sehr gut den hier im Thread geäußerten Ärger und mit vorher so nicht gekannten Vorkommnissen.
Wenn man die positiven Mehrfachwertungen und negativen Einzelwertungen mal 5:1 umwichtet, sind das mit 17 nicht eben über 1% Fehler, sondern schon 7% Fehler.
Das ist nicht mehr unerheblich zu dem erwarteten Ausgang der eigenen Bestellung ...

Und keiner weiß, was sich im nächsten Monat noch wieder ergiebt und verschiebt, wurde nicht mehr einfach mal besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juni 2020)

Immerhin herrscht auch bei AM ein Bewußtsein dafür, zeigt sich hier in einigen Texten ohne Überstressung:

Antworten von am-angelsport:

Eine Nachricht hätte gereicht, dann hätten wir das klären können.

Paket kam unzustellbar Retour an uns, wurde umgehend erstattet.

Keine 24h später Antwort erhalten, Lieferverzug tut uns Leid, Ware zugestellt!

Unlängst erstattet, Lieferverzug tut uns Leid, wurde fristgerecht versendet.

Entschuldigen Sie Bearbeitungszeit, das können wir besser!


----------



## geomas (27. Juni 2020)

^  den Text hab ich nicht zu 100% durchschaut. 


Mal wieder ne positive Meldung zu Gerlinger: zivile Preise, sehr schneller Versand quer durch die Republik, ordentliche Verpackung.

Superschnell bei günstigem Versand war auch Angelsport Koziol.


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

Ich kann jetzt auch zu AM nichts schlechtes sagen. 

Gut, ich habe dort noch keine Großbestellungen losgelassen, aber halt schon Mengen, bei denen man über den Preis sprechen kann. Angerufen, "ist xyz da, was geht mit dem Preis?" - "ja, soundso!" - und die Bestellung mit dem verhandelten Preis losgeschickt. Keine halbe Stunde später die Bestätigung und ein paar Tage danach die Lieferung. 

Dafür, dass der Transporteur mal einen Bock schießt, kann in Zeiten, wie diesen, keiner was, ausser eben der Transporteur. So wurden eben aus ein paar Tagen zwei Wochen. Aber auch da kann man sich in einem angemessenen Tonfall einig werden. Das hatte ich zu Anfang des Monats mit einem Multitool und einem Händler auf Ebay. Alles kein Grund, dass man den Klappstuhl ausgräbt.

Bei Bestellungen direkt aus China genau anders herum. Seit Corona gehts in einem Tempo, dass man ehrlich den Hut ziehen muss!


----------



## angelschorsch (27. Juni 2020)

Ich habe bei Ebay Trevis 1966 (Perfect Fishing)eine UL Rute Iron Claw High V S 701 gekauft.
Beim ersten Wurf brach die Rute auseinander.Nach kurzer schriftlicher Reklamation wurde mir
aus Kulanz eine neue Spitze zugeschickt.Die Annahme der Lieferung wurde lt Zusteller verweigert,was nicht stimmte.
Die Rute ging an die Firma Sänger zurück,und wurde zum Händler zurückgeschickt.
Sie wurde jetzt neu vom Händler an mich geschickt.
Top Abwicklung, sehr zu Empfehlen.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Bestellungen direkt aus China genau anders herum. Seit Corona gehts in einem Tempo, dass man ehrlich den Hut ziehen muss!


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, vor zwei Wochen  kam Schnur die ich vor unserem Lockdown noch bestellt hatte, letzte Woche kamen Knicklichthalter die den Korum Star Lites (oder wie sie genau heissen) zum verwechseln ähnlich sehen aber normale Miniknickis nutzen statt proprietärer Formate,ich weiss garnicht mehr wann ich sie bestellt hatte... 
Bei Angling Direct hatte ich jetzt 8 Briefchen Haken und 5 Döschen Schrotbleiersatz von Anchor (gefallen mir mittlerweile besser als Dinsmore!) Bestellt, im Shop steht gross, dass es aufgrund der Situation zu Verzögerungen kommen kann, Dienstag bestellt und bezahlt, heute angekommen, das ist für mich eine runde Sache.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Juni 2020)

Ja das mit dem OnLineHandel ist so eine Sache mit den guten und den anderen, die ich gemacht habe. Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen das Zubehör und Rollen bis Dato immer sehr gut geklappt hat. Selbst die Rückerstattung , wenn ein Artikel mich nicht angesprochen hat, funktionierte bis Dato immer einwandfrei. Aber eines werde ich nie mehr machen. Angelruten im Onelinehandel bestellen, das funktioniert überhaupt nicht, weil bis Dato bei zwei bestellten Ruten immer Transportbeschädigungen aufgetreten sind. Einmal musst ich sogar mein Geld über meinen Rechtsanwalt incl. Gerichtsverhandlung einklagen. Hat am Ende alles Funktioniert , aber ich habe für mich durch diese Aktion für ever gelernt. Für mich ist klar, Angel nur noch direkt kaufen.


----------



## chris87 (29. Juni 2020)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu nordfishing 77:
Bestellung am 11.06. aufgegeben, am 12.06. aufgrund Vorkasse überwiesen und am 18.06. das gelieferte Paket in Empfang genommen. Lieferung erfolgte vollständig. Jedoch war ein Artikel leider beschädigt (Drähte an einem Futtersieb standen ab), sodass eine Reklamation von Nöten war. Mail mit Fotos des beschädigten Artikels übermittelt, am nächsten Vormittag kam die prompte Antwort, dass ein neuer Artikel direkt vom Hersteller zugesandt wird. Der beschädigte Artikel könne behalten werden. Der Ersatz kam auch bereits nach 3 Werktagen bei mir an.

Fazit: Komplett zufriedene Bestellung, Reklamation zügig und unkompliziert! Hab parallel bei einem anderen online-shop eine Bestellung noch offen (taggleiche Bestellung wie bei nordfishing), da ist außer der Bestätigung der Zahlung bis jetzt noch nichts passiert...


----------



## Stefan72 (29. Juni 2020)

A&M Angelsport  - Totalausfall

Bei den meisten Onlineshops habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn ich lieber vor Ort kaufe (ist bei Artikeln zum Fliegenfischen aber nicht ganz einfach). Habe am 26.05.2020 ein Combo zum Hechtfischen gekauft, aber nie bekommen. Auch habe ich mein Geld bis jetzt nicht zurück bekommen. Verlauf:

26.05.2020: bestellt + bezahlt
03.06.2020: höflich angefragt, wann die Ware kommt - Antwort: dauert wg. der aktuellen Situation
11.06.2020: E-Mail A&M - Ware im Versand
15.06.2020: A&M mitgeteilt, dass Ware immer noch nicht da
16:06.2020: E-Mail A&M - Ware wg. Systemfehler nicht lieferbar
16:06.2020: Rückmeldung an A&M - um sofortige Erstattung gebeten, weniger höflich

Seitdem Funkstille, habe jetzt einen PayPal-Fall aufgemacht. Mal sehen, wie PayPal damit umgeht. Fazit: Finger weg von diesem Shop, absolut unseriös! (ggf. zahlungsunfähig?)

Gruß

Stefan

Update 29.06.2020:

Nachdem ich inzwischen einen PayPal-Fall aufgemacht habe, ist heute das Paket gekommen, obwohl ich ausdrücklich um Erstattung gebeten hatte und mir eine "schnellstmögliche" Rückzahlung zugesagt wurde. Blöd nur, dass ich inzwischen längst anderweitig fündig geworden bin. Kann das Paket jetzt zurückschicken und wieder auf die Erstattung warten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2020)

Das ^ ist doch die Fortschreibung von  #3.198                                  
nicht wahr?

Das sieht bei AM nach komplett im Stau stehen und sehr verspäteten Reaktionen aus.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Welchen Onlineshop für Ruten würdet ihr denn empfehlen?
> 
> Hab die Nase voll von Askari erstmal ^^


Geringer, Angelgeräte Bode, Angel Haack (selbst noch nicht da bestellt aber nur gutes von gehört)

Freitag Abend bestellt, gestern da und trotz Mängeln in der Verpackung (glaube allerdings dass es versehentlich geschah) wohlbehalten angekommen - wenn angelgeräte Bode noch eine Versandbestätigung versandt hätte wäre ich wunschlos glücklich


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. Juli 2020)

Meine beste Erfahrung in letzter Zeit mit Maguro aus Kroatien gemacht. Dienstag bestellt und Mittwoch geliefert aus Kroatien okay mit Express aber für 22 eure ne Rute aus Kroatien ist fair. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das machen Händler in D für den Standard Versand schon 14,95 Euro verlangen. 
bei Stollenwerk musste ich auch fast 1 Woche warten, was nicht So schlimm war da ich aktuell eh nicht zum Slow Jiggen komme


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2020)

Heute mal ein Lob für Askari.
Ich habe am Dienstag drei Aalruten und einbissl Kleinkram bestellt und heute wurde alles schon geliefert - komplett!

Nix zu beanstanden!


----------



## Minimax (3. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute mal ein Lob für Askari.
> Ich habe am Dienstag drei Aalruten und einbissl Kleinkram bestellt und heute wurde alles schon geliefert - komplett!
> 
> Nix zu beanstanden!


Was waren das denn für Ruten, da bin ich etwas neugierig?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was waren das denn für Ruten, da bin ich etwas neugierig?




Diese in 9ft. x3:








						WFT WFT Raubfischrute Royal Never Crack Spin (30 - 60 g) günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

WFT WFT Raubfischrute Royal Never Crack Spin (30 - 60 g) günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute mal ein Lob für Askari.
> Ich habe am Dienstag drei Aalruten und einbissl Kleinkram bestellt und heute wurde alles schon geliefert - komplett!
> 
> Nix zu beanstanden!


Du Günstling!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Du Günstling!




Ich wollte diese selten Erfahrung auch mit einem Beitrag würdigen.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Juli 2020)

Aber warum 3x? 
Das „never crack“ wird schon stimmen, oder doch nicht?

Ah...ich habs, du nutzt die Stecken nicht vorschriftsmäßig (spin) sondern als Grundruten.


----------



## Slappy (4. Juli 2020)

https://www.tacklemonster.de/
		

Hab da bissi was bestellt und kann nicht meckern. Schneller Versand und alles drin was drin sein soll.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ah...ich habs, du nutzt die Stecken............. als Grundruten.



Ja das ist fürn Aal sinnvoller.


----------



## cocorell (4. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese in 9ft. x3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit den WFT never crack machst Du nichts falsch. Ich selber habe vier never crack Pilkruten von WFT.
Bin mit den Stöcken sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich die, damals, nicht bei Askari bestellt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

Machen die eigentlich ihrem Namen "Never Crack" alle Ehre?
Kann man drauftreten oder zwischend die Beine gekriegt so richtig drüber stolpern?

Bei Nachtangelruten und dem langen Aalansitz und ermatteten Anglern ist die Eigenschaft von primärer Bedeutung, nicht der Fisch ist die Schwierigkeit.
Wenn Ruten von (anderen) Anglermenschen vernichtet wurden, dann meinem Erleben nach genau da.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das ist fürn Aal sinnvoller.


Psssssst - die neue Spinwurmtechnik auf Aal soll sehr erfolgreich sein ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Psssssst - die neue Spinwurmtechnik auf Aal soll sehr erfolgreich sein ...




Muss ich machen.
Wo gibt es dafür die Zielfisch-Spezialausrüstung?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

sowas:


			https://www.spro.eu/spro/spro-predator/rods-reels/crx/crx-dropshot-finesse.html?___store=spro_de
		

Spro CRX Dropshot & Finesse 2,70m
muss schon sehr speziell sein vom Ufer aus, für das Spezialrig und dem Wurm auf dem Haken. 

Man will ja nicht gleich alle Döbel, Rotaugen und Brassen fangen.


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2020)

Einfach nur auf Aal angeln und weniger Aalangeln. Wo der Unterschied ist? In der Menge an Alkohol. Dann geht auch deutlich weniger kaputt!


----------



## cocorell (5. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Machen die eigentlich ihrem Namen "Never Crack" alle Ehre?
> Kann man drauftreten oder zwischend die Beine gekriegt so richtig drüber stolpern?
> 
> Bei Nachtangelruten und dem langen Aalansitz und ermatteten Anglern ist die Eigenschaft von primärer Bedeutung, nicht der Fisch ist die Schwierigkeit.
> Wenn Ruten von (anderen) Anglermenschen vernichtet wurden, dann meinem Erleben nach genau da.



Da ich mit meinen Angelsachen sorgfältig umgehe habe ich noch nicht probiert eine der Rute zu zerstören! Wenn ich mit einer Horde ermatteter anderer Angler angel dann wird es wohl nicht die Müdigkeit sein die einen ins Wanken bringt und über die Ruten stolpern lässt! Es wird dann doch eher an der inneren Durchfeuchtung der Angelgemeinschaft liegen!  Da ich die Ruten nur auf Langeland nutze und nicht auf Aal angel könntest Du ja einen Selbstversuch vornehmen, so teuer sind die Ruten nämlich gar nicht, fangen aber ihren Fisch!


----------



## hester (8. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte bei Askari mehrere Sachen bestellt, Lieferung ging relativ zügig, aber ein Teil hat gefehlt. Am 19.06. per Mail bei Askari reklamiert, Antwort am 01.07. erhalten das ich eine Kopie der Rechnung mit handschriftlicher Markierung des fehlenden Artikels zusenden sollte. Dies habe ich am 03.07. an Askari gesendet und warte bis heute auf Antwort. Ich weiß nue eines, Service geht anders. Ob ich dort nochmal bestelle werde ich mir sehr stark überlegen. Grenzt schon an Frechheit, da hilft auch der Hinweis auf "eine große Anzahl an Anfragen" nichts.

Die Qualität eines Unternehmens erkennt man immer am Umgang mit Reklamationen.


----------



## geomas (8. Juli 2020)

#askari

Mir wurde letzte Woche (Montag) am Telefon gesagt, daß der „Stau” bei der Abarbeitung von Reklamationen bei zweieinhalb Wochen liegt und es keine Möglichkeit gibt, einzelne Reklamationen vorzuziehen.
Hab dann ne trickreiche Lösung gefunden und zügig Ersatz erhalten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Juli 2020)

Habe bei einem für mich neuen Shop (MIKA) Vorfachschnur (MUSSEL CARE LINE 25 Ibs) vergangenen Montag bestellt und mit Vorkasse bezahlt. 
Beide Artikel sind heute gekommen! 

Bin sehr zufrieden und kann diesen Internet-Händler auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen!  
Wenn man da anruft und niemand geht ans Telefon, wird man zurückgerufen!


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juli 2020)

Hab vor kurzem Bei A&M Angelsport bestellt. 
Ne Bolo und einen Spundwand Kescher. 
3 Tage hats gedauert. 
Davor auch 2x während Corona.
Hab immer alles zügig bekommen. 
Kann da nicht meckern. 
Auch der Schriftverkehr (Auftragseingang,Rechnung,Übergabe an Versand) war nicht zu beanstanden. )


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe bei einem für mich neuen Shop (MIKA) Vorfachschnur (MUSSEL CARE LINE 25 Ibs) vergangenen Montag bestellt und mit Vorkasse bezahlt.
> Beide Artikel sind heute gekommen!
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden und kann diesen Internet-Händler auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen!
> Wenn man da anruft und niemand geht ans Telefon, wird man zurückgerufen!



Ich habe im Lauf der Jahre auch ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen mit dem MIKA-Direktverkauf (inkl. freundlicher Beratung per Rückruf-Service) gemacht.

Zudem taugt deren Rig-Zeug wirklich bzw. ist sehr verlässlich/langlebig (habe neben der MCL auch diverse Kleinteile von denen im Einsatz), das kann man ordentlich herreiten (Wüstzweck-Tauglichkeit ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig).

IMO echt prima Qualität fürs Geld.

Großteile (Ruten, Kescher etc.) von MIKA besitze ich jedoch nicht, zu diesen kann ich daher nix sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2020)

Gerlinger Ladengeschäft bis 25.07.2020 zu.








						Angelshop Gerlinger ▷ Alles rund ums Angeln von deinem Angelprofi
					

Willkommen im Angelparadies. Finde jetzt Angelruten, Angelrollen, Angelschnüre und Angelzubehör aller Top Marken in unserem zertifizierten Shop ✓




					www.gerlinger.de
				




Aber auch online Bestellungen sind zu.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich habe im Lauf der Jahre auch ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen mit dem MIKA-Direktverkauf (inkl. freundlicher Beratung per Rückruf-Service) gemacht.
> 
> Zudem taugt deren Rig-Zeug wirklich bzw. ist sehr verlässlich/langlebig (habe neben der MCL auch diverse Kleinteile von denen im Einsatz), das kann man ordentlich herreiten (Wüstzweck-Tauglichkeit ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig).
> 
> ...


Mika hat eine sehr treue, um nicht zu sagen fanatische, Kundschaft direkt vor Ort und die ist nicht klein und knickerig. Wenn der anfinge Ramsch zu verkaufen, wäre er morgen weg vom Fenster!

Habe es bei Mika schon selber erlebt, wie er an einem Samstag persönlich eine gebrochene Rutenspitze gratis am See getauscht hat. Das erlebst du bei keinem anderen Händler!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juli 2020)

Er kennt seine Sachen auch wirklich einwandfrei:

Wenn man sich z. B. selbst ein bestimmtes Experimental-System ausgedacht und vor dem Bestellen diverse Fragen zu Kompatibilität/Harmonieren der angedachten MIKA-Kleinteile hat, bekommt man am Telefon genau erklärt, ob und wie die jeweiligen Parts jeweils genau zusammenpassen (z. B. welche Sleeve-Längen für einen bestimmten Zweck am besten wären, welche Wirbel dazu passen etc.).

Also *nicht*, wie man eine bestimmte Montage baut (das muss man natürlich stets schon selbst machen/wissen - das ist schließlich ein Lieferant und keine Angelschule)

--> sondern bzgl. ganz spezifischer Detailfragen, ob bestimmte Konfigurationen/Systemabstimmungen mit bestimmten MIKA-Einzelteilen (vorab selbst "virtuell" auf der HP ausgewählt) gezielt und sinnvoll funktionieren könn(t)en.

Möglichst umfassende Eigen-(Recherche-)-Vorarbeit und strukturiertes Kurzfassen beim Schildern selbstverständlich immer vorausgesetzt (alles andere wäre in zeitlicher Hinsicht echt unverschämt - sowas ist schließlich keine Talkshow für Entscheidungsneurotiker ohne Eigenleistung).

Das finde ich sehr angenehm, da es das Risiko für nicht passend gekaufte Staubfänger quasi auf Null senkt.


----------



## geomas (11. Juli 2020)

Heute gab es wiedermal ne sehr schnelle Lieferung vom exnershop.
Mit dem hatte ich bislang keinerlei Probleme, ging immer sehr zügig und die Sachen waren komplett und vernünftig verpackt.


----------



## harzsalm (11. Juli 2020)

Habe  bei Fischers -Fritze, einen neuen Harness für  BIG Game  bestellt, den ich sonst  wo nirgends  finden konnte.Innerhalb  von nur zwei Tagen, kam die  Ware bei mir gut verpackt an.
Ich kann diese Firma nur  empfehlen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mal auf Empfehlung im Netz Bissox-Bißanzeiger, besonders für Gewässer für Strömung geeignet, bestellt und da kam auch gleich die Bestätigung per E-Mail. 

Bezahlung per Vorauskasse. Die Ware kam aber nicht! Ich rufe den Typen an, der die Geräte übrigens in irgendwelchen Deutschen Gefängnissen produzieren läßt, und frage ihn, warum meine Ware nicht kommt.... 

Da behauptet der doch kackfrech, er hätte meine Adresse nicht und er hätte versucht, die bei meiner Bank zu erfragen. Einfach Schwachsinn! 

Ich setzte ihn darüber in Kenntnis, das ich von dem seiner Firma bereits eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten habe, aus der meine Lieferadresse hervorgeht! 
Ich hatte das Gefühl, das dieser Zeitgenosse geistig etwas minderbemittelt ist und der keinen Plan vom Online-Geschäft hat! 

Ich habe mein Geld zurückverlangt, jedenfalls das hat innerhalb einer Woche geklappt... 
Ich warne euch vor diesem, in meinen Augen sich selbst widersprechenden und unseriösen Bissox-Onlinehändler! :-(


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Juli 2020)

Diese Bißanzeiger wurden als neue "Erfindung" beworben. Die gleichen habe ich seit zig Jahren, aber da steht "Bißluchs" drauf. Made in W.Germany.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe mal auf Empfehlung im Netz Bissox-Bißanzeiger, besonders für Gewässer für Strömung geeignet, bestellt und da kam auch gleich die Bestätigung per E-Mail.
> 
> Bezahlung per Vorauskasse. Die Ware kam aber nicht! Ich rufe den Typen an, der die Geräte übrigens in irgendwelchen Deutschen Gefängnissen produzieren läßt, und frage ihn, warum meine Ware nicht kommt....
> 
> ...


Vielleicht ist der gute Mann auch nur etwas verwirrt, weil mit seiner "Erfindung" nicht gleich der jähe Reichtum ausgebrochen ist?


----------



## Minimax (13. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe mal auf Empfehlung im Netz Bissox-Bißanzeiger, besonders für Gewässer für Strömung geeignet, bestellt und da kam auch gleich die Bestätigung per E-Mail.
> 
> Bezahlung per Vorauskasse. Die Ware kam aber nicht! Ich rufe den Typen an, der die Geräte übrigens in irgendwelchen Deutschen Gefängnissen produzieren läßt, und frage ihn, warum meine Ware nicht kommt....
> 
> ...



Die Website/Shop ist irgendwie rührend..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe mal auf Empfehlung im Netz Bissox-Bißanzeiger, besonders für Gewässer für Strömung geeignet, bestellt und da kam auch gleich die Bestätigung per E-Mail.
> 
> Bezahlung per Vorauskasse. Die Ware kam aber nicht! Ich rufe den Typen an, der die Geräte übrigens in irgendwelchen Deutschen Gefängnissen produzieren läßt, und frage ihn, warum meine Ware nicht kommt....
> 
> ...



Die Story hab ich doch schonmal gelesen...ah ja, da isses








						Bissox-Bissanzeiger, gut für Strömung? - Blinker Forum
					

Viele von uns angeln in einem Fluß mit mehr oder weniger starker Strömung ohne Freilaufrollen, so wie ich. Angeln mit geöffnetem Bügel ist so nicht möglich. Die Bremse nur ganz lose einzustellen, bringt auch nichts. Grad wenn es möglich ist, das Welse…




					www.blinker.de
				




Das Teil war übrigens schonmal brandheißer Stoff hier im Board




__





						bissox  ???
					

http://www.bissox.de/index.htm   am geilsten sind die bilder aus der galerie ich möchte mal vorsichtig behaupten das diese bereits locker 20 jahre und älter sind ,daher wohl nicht mit der " Weltneuheit" gefangen worden sind ...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

Und nächste Woche erklärt ein neues Mitglied den "selbstanschlagenden Rutenhalter" zur Neuheit. Hei, das wird ein Spass werden!


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Juli 2020)

Dabei ist auch nicht klar, was mit so einem "Bissox-Teil" passiert, wenn äußere Einflüsse wie Nebel und Starkregen auf ihn einwirken! 

Wenn er mal runterfallen sollte, dann ist er bestimmt hin... 
Außerdem nehmen 2 Geräte ziemlich viel Platz in der Angeltasche weg! 
Ich bin Ehrlich gesagt froh, das ich diese Bißanzeiger NICHT erworben habe! 
Für DEN Preis gibt's da was viel besseres....!


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

Von Pro-Fishing einen FTM Kescherstab. 4-fach verpackt, Lieferung in unter 48 h ... Herz, was willst du mehr. Und das ganze über Ebay und ohne Versandkosten!


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2020)

Mal ne etwas offline Frage ^^


spricht etwas dagegen Rollen direkt im Fachhandel zu kaufen anstatt Online?


ich mein bei den Schnüren ist das ja eher heikel wenn diese schon nen Jahr lang im Schaufenster in der prallen Sonne stand.

gibt es da ähnliche Bedenken bei den Rollen? Oder eher zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2020)

Das hängt stark vom Fachhandel ab, also dem Händler an sich.
Rollen sind wie Autos, was Ersatzteile betrifft, genau die Wartung und Reparatur für nicht Selbermacher (Schrauber).
Ein guter Händler mit Service, Werkstatt und E-Teile-Logistik, auch "aftersales" und lange später mal, ist eine Supersache! 
Ein schlechter Händler bietet keinen derartigen Service, und wenn es ein reiner Kartonschieber ist, hat man keinen Vorteil ggü. dem Onlinehandel, eher 2 Nachteile.
Dann ist es insbesondere bei Shimano noch krasser, man kann tw. besser in USA oder Japan kaufen, weil von dort einen besseren Service bekommt! 
Also mit der Firma noch drastischer, was die E-Teileversorung betrifft, bei Rollen aber sehr wichtig.

Zusammengefasst: Wenn ein Händler mit Service erreichbar zur Verfügung steht, der ETeile regelmäßig schnell handeln kann, dann ist das dort kaufen schon eine Empfehlung! Besonders als Stammkunde ...


----------



## Tuxedo75 (21. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mika hat eine sehr treue, um nicht zu sagen fanatische, Kundschaft direkt vor Ort und die ist nicht klein und knickerig. Wenn der anfinge Ramsch zu verkaufen, wäre er morgen weg vom Fenster!
> 
> Habe es bei Mika schon selber erlebt, wie er an einem Samstag persönlich eine gebrochene Rutenspitze gratis am See getauscht hat. Das erlebst du bei keinem anderen Händler!!!



Am Samstag kam meine erste MIKA Bestellung an. 
Bei der Versandbestätigung wurde noch angemerkt, dass der Tungsten Tube nachgeschickt wird.

Beim öffnen des Pakets und Prüfen der Lieferung (kein Lieferschein beigefügt) musste ich feststellen, dass ein Päckchen Haken vergessen wurde und ein Schlauch in der falschen Größe zugeschickt wurde.

Hatte Mika dann eine E-Mail geschickt und bemerekt dass der Schlauch in der falschen Größe geliefert wurde und ein Päckchen Haken fehlen.

Kam auch prompt eine Antwort, dass de Schlauch in der richtigen Größe zusammen mit dem Tube nachgeliefert wird. 

Allerdings erhielt ich auf die Frage ob denn die Haken auch mitgeschickt werden keine Antwort.

Bin gespannt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mal ne etwas offline Frage ^^
> 
> 
> spricht etwas dagegen Rollen direkt im Fachhandel zu kaufen anstatt Online?
> ...



Es gibt niemals Bedenken irgend etwas beim Vorort-Händler nicht zu kaufen. Warum auch, er hat doch das was du begehrst, genau deshalb geht man ja auch hin.
Du gehst zum Fleischer, Bäcker, Frisör...alles völlig normal oder? Was spricht also gegen einen Angelladen?
Den einzigen Grund den ich hier sehe wäre ein zu kleines Warenangebot womit ich nichts anfangen kann und/oder Preise die der UVP der einzelnen Hersteller entsprechen.
Darüber kann man aber reden, jeder Händler ist eigentlich darauf bedacht das seine Kundschaft zufrieden ist und möglichst wiederkommt.
Wenn man nur noch zum Maden kaufen in die Läden rennt, brauch man sich später nicht beschweren wenn die Läden aussterben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es gibt niemals Bedenken irgend etwas beim Vorort-Händler nicht zu kaufen. Warum auch, er hat doch das was du begehrst, genau deshalb geht man ja auch hin.
> Du gehst zum Fleischer, Bäcker, Frisör...alles völlig normal oder? Was spricht also gegen einen Angelladen?
> Den einzigen Grund den ich hier sehe wäre ein zu kleines Warenangebot womit ich nichts anfangen kann und/oder Preise die der UVP der einzelnen Hersteller entsprechen.
> Darüber kann man aber reden, jeder Händler ist eigentlich darauf bedacht das seine Kundschaft zufrieden ist und möglichst wiederkommt.
> Wenn man nur noch zum Maden kaufen in die Läden rennt, brauch man sich später nicht beschweren wenn die Läden aussterben.



Nun, genauso einen Laden gibt es in Fürth! Ein Waffengeschäft mit "Angleraum". Er hat zwar nur eine kleine Auswahl, aber, so selten ich da nur einkaufe, meistens bekomme ich das, was ich brauche! 

Das Risiko beim bestellen mehrerer verschiedener Artikel im Online-Shop ist recht groß, falsche Größen und/oder eine unvollständige Lieferung zu erhalten!
Darum: Wenn möglich, besser, vorausgesetzt  wenn auch gut erreichbar, beim Fachhändler kaufen und NUR DANN beim Online-Shop bestellen, wenn ein bestimmter Artikel entweder nur dort erhältlich ist oder zu einem unschlagbar günstigem Preis (bei einer Liege z. B.) angeboten wird!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2020)

Dir ist schon klar das du dir damit selbst widersprochen hast? 

Auf der einen Seite nennst du ein kleines Geschäft wo man eher nicht kaufen sollte, auf der andren Seite bist du mit den persönlichen Besuchen aber soweit zufrieden.
Wie passt das nun zusammen?


----------



## Mescalero (21. Juli 2020)

„...wo man eher nicht kaufen sollte“ - das lese ich aus dem Beitrag nicht heraus. 
Nur, dass trotz begrenzter Auswahl bisher immer das Gewünschte da war.


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2020)

Man wird dir in jedem Laden den allerletzten Scheiss verkaufen. Du musst es nur wollen!


----------



## Jürgen57 (22. Juli 2020)

Ich kann mich bei meinem Angeldealer nicht Beschweren.
Da wird kein Scheiß verkauft,da dem seine Kunden sehr wichtig sind.
Immer Top Beratung und bei Problemen unbürokratische Hilfe.Da wird
auch der Angelanfänger nicht übern Tisch gezogen mit sinlosem Tackel.
Und ist auch meistens nicht teurer als Online.Klasse Laden


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Du musst es nur wollen!


DAS und nur DAS macht den kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied.


----------



## madpraesi (22. Juli 2020)

Entschuldigt bitte meine OT Frage , da ich nächste Woche für drei Tage mit meiner Familie in Köln bin würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr mir ein gutes Angelgeschäft empfehlen könnt. Meine neun jährige Tochter würde gerne mit mir etwas stöbern gehen 
vielen Dank und viele Grüße Christian


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2020)

Bode. In Frechen.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juli 2020)

madpraesi schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte meine OT Frage , da ich nächste Woche für drei Tage mit meiner Familie in Köln bin würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr mir ein gutes Angelgeschäft empfehlen könnt. Meine neun jährige Tochter würde gerne mit mir etwas stöbern gehen
> vielen Dank und viele Grüße Christian


Ja nee is  klar, die Tochter


----------



## Carphunter87 (23. Juli 2020)

Angeljoe gibt es auch in Köln


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Juli 2020)

madpraesi schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte meine OT Frage , da ich nächste Woche für drei Tage mit meiner Familie in Köln bin würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr mir ein gutes Angelgeschäft empfehlen könnt. Meine neun jährige Tochter würde gerne mit mir etwas stöbern gehen
> vielen Dank und viele Grüße Christian


Fisherman's Partner auf der anderen Rheinseite.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Juli 2020)

Topfish.pl
Bestellung und Lieferung waren unproblematisch.
Reklamationsbearbeitung ist nicht zufriedenstellend. Habe eine Angelrute dort gekauft. Im Gebrauch ist das Spitzenteil gebrochen. Habe die Rute reklamiert und die Antwort erhalten ich müsste die Rute zurück senden, kostet halt da Sperrgut und Ausland ~ 30€ und steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Neupreis. Ok ist mein Problem. Daraufhin habe ich angefragt ob es möglich ist das Spitzenteil separat zu kaufen und zu welchen Konditionen. Auf diese Anfrage gibt es, trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage keine Antwort. Ich könnte ja auch mit einer negativen Antwort leben, aber keine Reaktion finde ich schon schwach.


----------



## madpraesi (23. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen ,ich glaub ich probier sie alle aus.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Juli 2020)

perfect-fishing.de=angelbekleidung.com..... Beste Beratung per Mail, Antwortet quasi rund um die Uhr und immer fix... Jetzt muss nur noch die passende Größe dabei sein und der Anzug halten was er verspricht dann ist alles 1000%ig....


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Juli 2020)

In welchen Online-Shops ist es möglich, auch auf Rechnung zu zahlen? 
Die meisten verlangen ja Vorauskasse....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2020)

Da wird es nur wenige geben und das sind eher die größeren.
Ich mach fast alles nur noch über Paypal, der Verkäufer hat sofort die Kohle und Paypal zieht es einfach von meinem Konto ein.
Vielfach kann man auch mit Paypal zahlen, ohne selbst dort ein Kundenkonto zu haben, dann bekommst du von Paypal die Rechnungsdaten zum überweisen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juli 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Habe die Rute reklamiert und die Antwort erhalten ich müsste die Rute zurück senden, kostet halt da Sperrgut und Ausland ~ 30€ und steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Neupreis. Ok ist mein Problem.


Nein, es ist nicht dein Problem.
Der Händler muss Zurück- und Hinversand innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre zahlen.

Über die Tricksereien von unseriösen Händlern, das zu umgehen, will ich mich hier jetzt nicht äußern.


----------



## jkc (26. Juli 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht dein Problem.
> Der Händler muss Zurück- und Hinversand innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre zahlen.
> 
> Über die Tricksereien von unseriösen Händlern, das zu umgehen, will ich mich hier jetzt nicht äußern.



Hm, gilt das auch im Ausland? Ich habe zweifel... Ich kenne jetzt die Gesetzteslage in Frankreich nicht, aber da hatte ein vermeintlich seriöser Versandhandel das in seinen AGB stehen, dass der Rückversand auch bei berechtigter Reklamatio vom Käufer zu zahlen sei...

AGB bei Topfish.pl sind leider nur auf polnisch, da verstehe ich nüx.


Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Juli 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, gilt das auch im Ausland? Ich habe zweifel... Ich kenne jetzt die Gesetzteslage in Frankreich nicht, aber da hatte ein vermeintlich seriöser Versandhandel das in seinen AGB stehen, dass der Rückversand vom Käufer zu zahlen sei...
> 
> AGB bei Topfish.pl sind leider nur auf polnisch, da verstehe ich nüx.
> 
> ...



kleiner Auszug aus den AGBs von Topfish.pl 



> Folgen des Rücktritts vom Vertrag
> 
> a) Im Falle eines Rücktritts von diesem Vertrag erstatten wir Ihnen alle von Ihnen erhaltenen Zahlungen, einschließlich der Kosten für die Lieferung des Artikels (mit Ausnahme der zusätzlichen Kosten, die sich aus der von Ihnen gewählten Versandart ergeben, die nicht die billigste von uns angebotene Standardliefermethode ist) , sofort und in jedem Fall nicht später als 30 Tage ab dem Datum, an dem wir über Ihre Entscheidung informiert wurden, das Recht zum Rücktritt von diesem Vertrag auszuüben.
> 
> ...


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2020)

Jou danke; Was steht da zu Reklamation / Mängelbeseitigung? Rücktritt ist ja ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Juli 2020)

findest du im obigen Zitat von mir (heißt poln. Gesetzestexte durchwühlen)

alternativ nochmal hier im Ganzen


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Juli 2020)

Find ich gut, dass ihr euch so reinhängt. Aber ich hab darauf keine Lust, habe den Versuch abgehakt, werde meine Lehren daraus ziehen und zukünftig eher in Deutschland bestellen. Da sind solche Fälle geregelt und es klappt in der Regel auch.
Da kann ich die aufzuwendende Zeit sinnvoller verbringen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Juli 2020)

Um einen Rücktrittswunsch geht es hier nicht. Auch nicht um Garantie, sondern um Gewährleistung.
Da sich der Shop in der EU befindet, muss er für die Versandkosten aufkommen und selber nachbessern.
Auf den Hersteller mit seiner Garantie kann der Shop es nicht abschieben.

Davon abgesehen hat man bei Rutenbruch immer das Problem, was die Mitarbeiter von oben für Vorgaben haben, wie man den Kunden in so einem Fall behandeln soll. Im Shop und auch bei sog "Herstellern" gibt es so gut wie niemand, der solche Schäden beurteilen kann. Wenn man Pech hat, gibt es von oben eine Vorgabe, generell dem Kunden die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, womit man in vielen Fällen wahrscheinlich nicht mal Unrecht hat.
Man müsste dann als Kunde nachweisen, dass es sich um einen Materialfehler handelt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juli 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Da sich der Shop in der EU befindet, muss er für die Versandkosten aufkommen



Nö, nicht unbedingt siehe



> Wenn Verbraucher von ihrem 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen, müssen sie nur dann für die Rücksendekosten aufkommen, wenn der Händler sie im Voraus darüber informiert hat, dass eine eventuelle Rücksendung zu ihren Lasten geht. Andernfalls muss der Verkäufer die Rücksendekosten tragen.











						Fragen und Antworten|Gewährleistung, Rücktritt vom Kauf und Rücksendung von Waren - Your Europe
					

Fragen und Antworten - Informationen zur 2-jährigen Gewährleistung für Käufe in der EU, zu Ihren Ansprüchen auf Nachbesserung, Ersatz oder Erstattung sowie zur Annullierung von Bestellungen, die Sie außerhalb von Geschäftsräumen (im Internet, telefonisch oder per Post) gemacht haben.




					europa.eu
				




In den allermeisten AGBs der Shops steht auch dementsprechend drin ob sie diese tragen oder nicht, auch bei obigem polnischen Shop.
Der Shop hat also den Kunden im Voraus darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, der Kunde bestätigt dies mit "AGBs gelesen und akzeptiert", ohne dem geht keine Bestellung durch.
Es liegt allein beim Kunden ob er da einfach den Haken dran macht oder sich die Zeit nimmt es auch wirklich zu lesen.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Juli 2020)

madpraesi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen ,ich glaub ich probier sie alle aus.


watt tut man nicht alles für die Kinder damit sie glücklich sind, ein vorbildlicher Vater


----------



## Tuxedo75 (28. Juli 2020)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Am Samstag kam meine erste MIKA Bestellung an.
> Bei der Versandbestätigung wurde noch angemerkt, dass der Tungsten Tube nachgeschickt wird.
> 
> Beim öffnen des Pakets und Prüfen der Lieferung (kein Lieferschein beigefügt) musste ich feststellen, dass ein Päckchen Haken vergessen wurde und ein Schlauch in der falschen Größe zugeschickt wurde.
> ...


Also nach erneuter Nachfrage hat der Chef persönlich geschrieben, dass es ihm Leid tut und die Haken beim Zoll festhängen und ob er mir lieber den Kaufpreis erstatten soll.

Das ist eine Antwort mit der man was anfangen kann.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juli 2020)

Ich habe das erste Mal bei plat.co.jp bestellt. Schon die Seite ist ein Graus, keine Produktbeschreibungen usw.
Nach Bestelleingang kam eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, man wäre wahrscheinlich in der Lage, binnen drei Tagen zu verschicken, vielleicht aber auch nicht....tolle Wurst.
Das war vor genau einer Woche, die Lieferung ist noch nicht raus, mal sehen wie das ausgeht.


----------



## Mescalero (7. August 2020)

Update zu plat.co.jp
Acht Tage haben sie für den Versand gebraucht. Wenn Artikel beim Großhandel oder Hersteller besorgt werden müssen, ist das nachvollziehbar, bei lagernden Sachen halte ich das für frech.
Inzwischen ist die Lieferung immerhin in FRA beim Zoll angekommen.


----------



## Andal (7. August 2020)

Wenn etwas vom anderen Ende der Welt kommt, sehe ich das gnädig. Schließlich bestellt man sich da auch Sachen, die nicht so wirklich einen Sofortbedarf darstellen, oder!?


----------



## harzsalm (7. August 2020)

Habe  bei Fa.Gerlinger bestellt,sehr schneller Versand.Alles gut verpackt,einfach  ein sehr gutes Unternehmen!


----------



## Mescalero (7. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn etwas vom anderen Ende der Welt kommt, sehe ich das gnädig. Schließlich bestellt man sich da auch Sachen, die nicht so wirklich einen Sofortbedarf darstellen, oder!?


Logisch, der Transport braucht halt und das kalkuliert man ja auch entsprechend.
Mir gehts darum, dass die mehr als eine Woche brauchen, um die Bestellung überhaupt loszuschicken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2020)

Könnte sein, dass die da auch Corona und High-Pressure-Shopping aus Langeweile haben ...


----------



## Mescalero (7. August 2020)

Gut möglich, die haben ja eine vergleichbare Situation. Coronastress und bekloppte Angler mit G.A.S. (gear acquisition syndrome).


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. August 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Angelplatz. de?


----------



## Mescalero (8. August 2020)

Mir gehts mit Angelplatz wie mit Askari: entgegen der Stimmung im Netz habe ich fast nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2020)

Ich auch mal wieder.
Bei askari am Mitwoch abend bestellt - Donnerstag verschickt und eben agekommen.

Nix zu meckern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Angelpilz. de?



Die Lieferung Ende Juli ging relativ schnell,nun klemmt es seit fast zwei Wochen bei einer Retoure/Reklamation. Auf Emails wird nicht geantwortet, und die Kundenbetreuung kann man leider in die Tonne hauen. Ruf am besten an, (derzeit Warteschleife egal zu welcher Zeit) und frag ob die angebotene "grüne Ware" tatsächlich am Lager ist. Sonst können aus 1-3Werktagen auch gerne mal Wochen (ohne Info an den Kunden) werden.


----------



## geomas (11. August 2020)

#angelplatz
Hatte dort sehr günstige Meiho-Boxen bestellt, die wurden auch recht schnell geliefert. 
Eine der Boxen war am Verschluß angeknackst und somit für die Angelei komplett unbrauchbar. Hab ne Mail geschrieben - als Antwort kam ein Angebot über ne „5€ Gutschrift” - habe dankend abegelehnt (vielleicht ne Abwimmel-Masche). Gab dann sehr schnell die Rückerstattung, hätte vielleicht doch besser auf Nachlieferung bestehen sollen, aber das war mein Fehler.
So gesehen alles im Lot für mich.

Ne frühere Bestellung ging komplett problemlos über die Bühne.


----------



## Andal (11. August 2020)

Empfehlenswert: maier shop auf ebay!

Hat zwar auf den ersten Blick sehr viel Forellenzeug, aber darunter auch vieles, was man auf Barsche auch verwenden kann. Und er liefert sehr zügig!









						Maier-Shop24 | eBay Shops
					

Kleiner Shop Große Auswahl an Zubehör



					www.ebay.de


----------



## kefal (12. August 2020)

Ich habe aktuell Probleme mit A&M Angelsport, hatte letztens 2 Rollen und Schnur bestellt nur aus dem Grund weil die es als einziger als Verfügbar (Versand innerhalb 1-3 Werktage) hatten. Weil die Ware Tage später im Shop immer noch als Versand vorbereitet stand habe ich angerufen und bekam die Ausrede die Ware wäre ausverkauft , vermutlich hätte jemand anderes auf meinem Weg vom Warenkorb zur Kasse mir die Rollen weggekauft. Diese Ausrede kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Danach stand die Verfügbarkeit auch auf Rot. Ich habe mich bereit erklärt noch einige Tage zu warten weil es hieß die Ware kommt nächste Woche rein, dann hieß es wieder nächste Woche daraufhin habe ich storniert.  2 Tage später , ich hatte wischenzeitlich alle anderen Shops und meine lokalen Händler nach den Rollen abgesucht, keiner hatte es auf Lager, sah ich die Rollen bei A&M im Shop wieder als Verfügbar und dachte mir die hätten jetzt die Ware reinbekommen und bestellte erneut, das ist schon wieder 5 Tage her, die Ware steht im Shop immer noch als Verfügbar und A&M hat mir heute auf meine Anfrage geschrieben das die Rollen ab morgen wieder im Lager wären und dann an mich versendet werden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2020)

Seit ich mal vor längerer Zeit bei einer Bestellung von 6 Artikeln über ebay 380 Artikel in ihrer EDV erstellt bekommen habe,
vermute ich gewisse Schwächen in ihrer Datenlogistik incl. Bestandsausweisung.
Wenn jetzt alle Bestellinteressenten auf den an sich richtigen Gedanken kommen,
dort vorher telefonisch in Individualauskunft die reale Verfügbarkeit abzufragen ... 
dann wird die Bearbeitungslage und Stau dort auch nicht besser ... 


Liebe Leute bei AM, holt euch einfach mal einen fitten DV-Dienstleister und macht euch nicht primär von ebay abhängig !

@all: Im Shop gibt es kostenfreien Versand ab Betrag x, in ebay nicht.


----------



## el.Lucio (12. August 2020)

Hab mal paar Sachen für mein Echo und mein kayak bei https://www.berleypro.com/ in Australien bestellt. Sehr netter Kontakt und die Sachen waren per Premiumversand innerhalb 1,5 Wochen da. Müsste noch nichtmal zum Zoll.


----------



## jkc (13. August 2020)

Du hast ein Kajak um die halbe Welt schicken lassen? Was hat das gekostet?

Edit: Ahsou, ein paar Sachen für das Kajak vermutlich.


----------



## el.Lucio (13. August 2020)

Richtig, nur Zubehör zum aufrüsten.


----------



## vollek (13. August 2020)

Letzten Sonntag bei Big Angeln was bestellt. Montag Früh kam E-Mail Rückfrage,  Mißverständniss meinerseits. Nach einem Telefongespräch alles geklärt, Dienstag war mein Paket da. Guter Service, kann man weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. August 2020)

Baitstore

Freitag E-Spule für die Sedona 4000 von Shimanski bestellt und direkt ne Spule Drennan Soft Wire (so weich das man es Knoten kann! Kauft Drennan!) fürs Köfiangeln mitbestellt beim Baitstore. Heute kam das Päckchen, neben der E-Spule (die aus feinstem Gold bestehen muss angesichts des Preises [für den der Baitstore nix kann]) lag eine Spule gewöhnlichem Drennan 7 Strand Pike Wires (von Drennan!) drin - in richtiger Stärke aber für mich nicht brauchbar (hat schon seinen Grund warum ich knotbares bestelle) und als ich sah dass es drei Euro billiger war aber der volle Preis berechnet wurde hatte ich schon Schaum vorm Mund und Hakenkreuze in den Augen. Ich zügelte meinen Zorn und schrieb eine kurze, nicht unfreundliche Email und bekam eine halbe Stunde später (und deutlich nach 18.00) die Nachricht dass es ein Versehen war und morgen das richtige Produkt und ein frankierter Rückumschlag für die Falschlieferung auf dem Weg sind und man bat um Verzeihung.

Jetzt kann ich garnicht motzen und das prangere ich an! Gut gespielt, Baitstore


----------



## Andal (18. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Baitstore
> 
> Freitag E-Spule für die Sedona 4000 von Shimanski bestellt und direkt ne Spule Drennan Soft Wire (so weich das man es Knoten kann! Kauft Drennan!) fürs Köfiangeln mitbestellt beim Baitstore. Heute kam das Päckchen, neben der E-Spule (die aus feinstem Gold bestehen muss angesichts des Preises [für den der Baitstore nix kann]) lag eine Spule gewöhnlichem Drennan 7 Strand Pike Wires (von Drennan!) drin - in richtiger Stärke aber für mich nicht brauchbar (hat schon seinen Grund warum ich knotbares bestelle) und als ich sah dass es drei Euro billiger war aber der volle Preis berechnet wurde hatte ich schon Schaum vorm Mund und Hakenkreuze in den Augen. Ich zügelte meinen Zorn und schrieb eine kurze, nicht unfreundliche Email und bekam eine halbe Stunde später (und deutlich nach 18.00) die Nachricht dass es ein Versehen war und morgen das richtige Produkt und ein frankierter Rückumschlag für die Falschlieferung auf dem Weg sind und man bat um Verzeihung.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich garnicht motzen und das prangere ich an! Gut gespielt, Baitstore


Nichts erhebt einen Verkäufer mehr, als dem reklamationswütigen Kunden den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. August 2020)

andisangelwelt auf ebay. Ne Slammer 360 bestellt, war schnell geliefert, aber bisschen schwergängig. Ein nettes kurzes Telefonat und ich hab sie zurück geschickt und umgehend Ersatz bekommen. Sehr positiv!
Bei A&M eine 3000er und eine 4000er Fuego bestellt. Die große sehr leichtgängig, die kleinere mit leisen Schleifgeräuschen. Wieder telefoniert und umgehend Retoureschein zugeschickt bekommen. Auch sehr gut. 
Allerdings finde ich die Fertigungstoleranzen und fehlenden Qualitätschecks, die man uns mittlerweile zumutet, sehr nervig. Im Laden lass ich mir prinzipiell mindestens drei gleiche Rollen bringen und wähle die mit dem besten Lauf aus. Geht online halt nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Freitag E-Spule für die Sedona 4000 von Shimanski bestellt ...
> neben der E-Spule (die aus feinstem Gold bestehen muss angesichts des Preises


Ist es schon soweit, war die E-Spule jetzt teurer als die Rolle?


----------



## Kochtopf (19. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist es schon soweit, war die E-Spule jetzt teurer als die Rolle?


Nö aber 18 EUR für ne (im Angebot) 40 eur Rolle ist schon fies finde ich (ja ich bin naiv)


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nö aber 18 EUR für ne (im Angebot) 40 eur Rolle ist schon fies finde ich (ja ich bin naiv)


Das ist schon  etwas "aus dem Gleichgewicht" - zeigt aber, womit das Geld verdient wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> - zeigt aber, womit das Geld verdient wird.




Wennn die Kolumbianer das spitz kriegen landen hier bald die Schmugglerboote in Friesland und liefern paketeweise E-Spulen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (19. August 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Die Lieferung Ende Juli ging relativ schnell,nun klemmt es seit fast zwei Wochen bei einer Retoure/Reklamation. Auf Emails wird nicht geantwortet, und die Kundenbetreuung kann man leider in die Tonne hauen. Ruf am besten an, (derzeit Warteschleife egal zu welcher Zeit) und frag ob die angebotene "grüne Ware" tatsächlich am Lager ist. Sonst können aus 1-3Werktagen auch gerne mal Wochen (ohne Info an den Kunden) werden.




Die Jungs&Mädels von der Lahn habens dann doch noch hin bekommen, und Ersatz (wie immer ohne Ankündigung) geschickt. Leider den Nachfolger der Rute mit grauem Blank und richtig auffälligen Schriftzug ... vorher nachgefragt wurde trotz Aufforderung nicht. Kundenkontakt ist nicht (mehr) so ihr Ding,meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Mescalero (19. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Update zu plat.co.jp
> Acht Tage haben sie für den Versand gebraucht. Wenn Artikel beim Großhandel oder Hersteller besorgt werden müssen, ist das nachvollziehbar, bei lagernden Sachen halte ich das für frech.
> Inzwischen ist die Lieferung immerhin in FRA beim Zoll angekommen.


... und dort liegt das Paket lt. Sendungsverfolgung noch immer, also seit anderthalb Wochen.
Erst kommt plat nicht in die Gänge und jetzt der Zoll. Klar, die sind hoffnungslos überlastet.

So macht die Importiererei jedenfalls keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. August 2020)

Ich habe mir eine neue Kurbel für die DAIWA BG 5000 bestellt. Musste zwar etwas warten, wurde dann aber geliefert. 
Das war ich dann auch beim Preis, den ich vorher nicht wußte: 35! €... 

Da eine Rolle ohne Kurbel nun mal nicht funktioniert, habe ich das Geld bittersauer bezahlt....


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist schon  etwas "aus dem Gleichgewicht" - zeigt aber, womit das Geld verdient wird.


Dafür kaufen zu wenige welche. Bei den meisten Rollen sind die E-Spulen unbenutzt im Karton und ich denke das geht den meisten Anglern so. Und die die sie brauchen sind bereit den Preis zu zahlen. So macht man mehr Gewinn mit den Rollen selber und versilbert sich das vorrätig halten überschüssiger Spulen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine neue Kurbel für die DAIWA BG 5000 bestellt. Musste zwar etwas warten, wurde dann aber geliefert.
> Das war ich dann auch beim Preis, den ich vorher nicht wußte: 35! €...
> 
> Da eine Rolle ohne Kurbel nun mal nicht funktioniert, habe ich das Geld bittersauer bezahlt....


Lass mich raten, auch wieder 40% vom Rollenpreis.
Dann kann bei 40% Kurbel und 40% Spule die Rest-Rolle ja nur 20% kosten. 
Dafür möchte ich dann einige (nur bei intensiv geangelten Typen) als E-Teile- und Modding-Vorrat gleich mal dazukaufen.

Ich kaufe gerne Rollen im Superangebot auf Vorrat, dann habe ich nachher einige Bodies der Rollen quasi für lau.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, auch wieder 40% vom Rollenpreis.
> Dann kann bei 40% Kurbel und 40% Spule die Rest-Rolle ja nur 20% kosten.
> Dafür möchte ich dann einige (nur bei intensiv geangelten Typen) als E-Teile- und Modding-Vorrat gleich mal dazukaufen.
> 
> Ich kaufe gerne Rollen im Superangebot auf Vorrat, dann habe ich nachher einige Bodies der Rollen quasi für lau.



Ja, oder man läßt sich bestimmte Ersatzteile im 3-D Drucker (aus Metall und manche aus Kunststoff) drucken! 

Sollte auf jeden Fall billiger sein....


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür kaufen zu wenige welche. Bei den meisten Rollen sind die E-Spulen unbenutzt im Karton und ich denke das geht den meisten Anglern so. Und die die sie brauchen sind bereit den Preis zu zahlen. So macht man mehr Gewinn mit den Rollen selber und versilbert sich das vorrätig halten überschüssiger Spulen


Es gibt auch keinen Grund, warum die Hersteller, respektive Importeure das ändern könnten. Hier liegt Geld sprichwörtlich auf der Straße. Warum nicht einfach aufheben und freuen? Ich kann mich noch blendend an die Zeiten erinnern, wo eine zweite Spule selbstverständlich beilag. Und die wurden seinerzeit auch benutzt, weil kaum einer für jeden Fisch eine eigene Rute hatte.

Aber is halt so. Auch wenn wir noch so laut wehklagen, sie werden es nicht mehr zurückführen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, oder man läßt sich bestimmte Ersatzteile im 3-D Drucker (aus Metall und manche aus Kunststoff) drucken!
> 
> Sollte auf jeden Fall billiger sein....


Wohl noch nicht, aber es geht langsam immer weiter, da werden viele demnächst mal noch sehr dumm aus der Wäsche gucken.
Für alles was Ersatzteile und Kleinkram betrifft, sehe ich da eine Superchance in der neuen Unabhängigkeit von konventionellen Produktionsstraßen.

Einer der großen Supporter ist dahinter die Bundeswehr und Rüstungsfirmen, da geht es um die priore Bedeutung der gesicherten Ersatzteilversorgung.
Aber auch in der Industrie und Forschung wird es bei Prototypen immer wichtiger. Es ist also nicht mehr zu stoppen.
Ich finde es nicht so entscheidend, dass ein funktionierendes M16 Verschlusshauptteil erstellt werden kann, aber dass an sowas prinzipiell die Verbesserung der mechanischen Eigenschaften verfolgt wird, finde ich klasse.
Wenigstens können wir kleinen Selbermacher da wahrscheinlich mal von profitieren, wenn die 3DPrinter selber und deren Verbrauchsmaterialen immer besser und günstiger werden.
Immerhin ist so eine Rollenschnurspule erstmal auch nur eine Nähgarnspule. Trennscheiben und Bremsschreiben sind als Planteile im Stanzen auch nicht so schwierig zu erstellen, zumal die Größenvariation gar nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Ganz abgesehen davon möchte ich keine E-Spule haben, die aussieht, wie ein Trumm von einer Orthese. Bislang sehen die 3-D Produkte ja noch sehr dürftig aus.


----------



## Blueser (20. August 2020)

Bin gespannt auf die ersten Qualitätskugellager aus dem 3D-Drucker ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf die ersten Qualitätskugellager aus dem 3D-Drucker ...


Dazu muss wahrscheinlich erst noch ein Quantenplasmastrahl-Extrem-UV-Laser mit einer µm feinen Partikelstaubzuführung draus werden und mehr als 1000 Grad aufheizen können.

Aber dann ... ist alles andere obsolet. 


Für Standardkleinteile wie Lager, Schrauben, Muttern, U-Scheiben, Federn, Gummidichtungen usw. macht das aber die nächste Zeit gar keinen Sinn,
weil man das in größen Tüten und Schachteln bevorraten kann und es massenindustriell sehr viele Varianten schon gibt.

Es geht ja primär um die unförmigen individuellen Teile, die wo jeder anders macht, und alle Ersetzer im Ersatzfalle damit ärgert.
Die sind heute schon meist nur aus Kunststoff, Carbon-Kunststoff oder Aluminum- oder Zink-Druckguss, also Werkstoff-mäßig recht minderwertig.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dazu muss wahrscheinlich erst noch ein Quantenplasmastrahl-Extrem-UV-Laser mit einer µm feinen Partikelstaubzuführung draus werden.
> 
> Aber dann ... ist alles andere obsolet.


Irgendwann kommt alles aus dem Replikator, wir vergnügen uns in der Holosuite und sogar die Klingonen werden freundlich.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

...nur die Borgs bleiben spröde. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. August 2020)

Habe heute zum erstenmal was bei TOPRAUCH bestellt. Online war nicht möglich, wegen Sicherheitshinweises. 
Habe daher telefonisch bestellt, und heute überwiesen. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich bis spät. Samstag meine Artikel geliefert bekomme... Melde mich bei Erhalt nochmal!


----------



## geomas (26. August 2020)

Positive Erst-Erfahrunge kann ich von https://www.handmadetackle.de/ vermelden - da gab es rare Kleinteile zu einem günstigen Kurs, die Sachen waren sehr sorgfältig verpackt und fix verschickt. Super.
Da können sich einige der Versand-Größen ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Baitstore
> 
> Freitag E-Spule für die Sedona 4000 von Shimanski bestellt und direkt ne Spule Drennan Soft Wire (so weich das man es Knoten kann! Kauft Drennan!) fürs Köfiangeln mitbestellt beim Baitstore. Heute kam das Päckchen, neben der E-Spule (die aus feinstem Gold bestehen muss angesichts des Preises [für den der Baitstore nix kann]) lag eine Spule gewöhnlichem Drennan 7 Strand Pike Wires (von Drennan!) drin - in richtiger Stärke aber für mich nicht brauchbar (hat schon seinen Grund warum ich knotbares bestelle) und als ich sah dass es drei Euro billiger war aber der volle Preis berechnet wurde hatte ich schon Schaum vorm Mund und Hakenkreuze in den Augen. Ich zügelte meinen Zorn und schrieb eine kurze, nicht unfreundliche Email und bekam eine halbe Stunde später (und deutlich nach 18.00) die Nachricht dass es ein Versehen war und morgen das richtige Produkt und ein frankierter Rückumschlag für die Falschlieferung auf dem Weg sind und man bat um Verzeihung.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich garnicht motzen und das prangere ich an! Gut gespielt, Baitstore


Tja, aus dem 19. wurde der 21.als Versanddatum des Rückumschlages und des richtigen Artikels, Samstag, wo ich das Stahlvorfach gebraucht hätte war es noch nicht da, das war mE nur so halbgut vom Baitstore.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. August 2020)

*askari: *Dienstag bestellt, heute da, traritrara

Kann nicht meckern, ausser dass ich die Rolle woanders mach der Bestellung günstiger gesehen habe aber das ist menschliches Versagen meinerseits (ja, der alte el Potto ist ein Mensch  lasst euch nichts anderes erzählen, Erdlinge!)


----------



## JottU (28. August 2020)

Ja, scheint besser geworden zu sein bei Askari.
Habe nach langem auch wieder mal dort bestellt. Rute, Rolle und diverse Kleinigkeiten. Sonntags bestellt Donnerstag geliefert, komplett.


----------



## Hecht78 (29. August 2020)

Mit Askari hab ich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (29. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe das erste Mal bei plat.co.jp bestellt. Schon die Seite ist ein Graus, keine Produktbeschreibungen usw.
> Nach Bestelleingang kam eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, man wäre wahrscheinlich in der Lage, binnen drei Tagen zu verschicken, vielleicht aber auch nicht....tolle Wurst.
> Das war vor genau einer Woche, die Lieferung ist noch nicht raus, mal sehen wie das ausgeht.


Heute habe ich das Paket bekommen, recht genau vier Wochen nach der Bestellung (davon die Hälfte der Zeit in FRA beim Zoll). Vorerst werde ich nix mehr in Japan ordern, das ist zu viel Nervenkitzel für mich.

Ich hatte mal einen Onlineshop und habe ständig Waren in aller Herren Länder bestellt. Die Lieferungen aus Japan waren immer am schnellsten da, meist in einer Woche oder sogar noch weniger. Diese Zeiten scheinen wohl vorerst passé zu sein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. September 2020)

Artikel wurden heute geliefert, "Toprauch" kann ich somit weiterempfehlen und ich würde jederzeit wieder etwas bestellen, trotz Vorkasse!


----------



## jkc (2. September 2020)

Moin, House of Rose wie gewohnt tiptop und auch bei Fischdeal nix zu beanstanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> House of Rose wie gewohnt tiptop




Jupp.
Die kann ich auch empfehlen.
Schon mehrmals dort bestellt und immer zügig und komplett geliefert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (4. September 2020)

AM geht bei 1-3 Tagen Artikeln wieder flotter. Allerdings scheint es derzeit beim GLS HUB Neuenstein zu haken. Montag früh bestellt,gestern Nachmittag zugestellt ... Paket ohne Dellen mit satten drei Stk. Luftpolstern. Da hamm´se sich aber ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt ...doch es ging ja gut,diesmal.


----------



## geomas (11. September 2020)

Mit dem boiliebudeshop.de hab ich bislang nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht - auch heute wieder. Gute Preise, sehr schneller Versand, prima Verpackung.


----------



## Andal (11. September 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Mit dem boiliebudeshop.de hab ich bislang nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht - auch heute wieder. Gute Preise, sehr schneller Versand, prima Verpackung.


Der gehört aber auch mindestens zu den Top 5 der deutschen Friedfischshops!


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der gehört aber auch mindestens zu den Top 5 der deutschen Friedfischshops!


da muß ich Andal voll beipflichten.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Kochtopf (14. September 2020)

AKM in München
Toller Service (günstigeren Preis vom gerlinger gehalten, Emails wurden unabhängig von Wochentag und Uhrzeit beantwortet, immer freundlich korrekt), lediglich die Verpackung war ne 3-, es kam alles unversehrt an und das Innenleben des Kartons war gut durchdacht, der Karton selber jedoch sah bereits gerupft aus. Aber funktional war die Verpackung. 

Würde da wieder bestellen


----------



## Kochtopf (14. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der gehört aber auch mindestens zu den Top 5 der deutschen Friedfischshops!


Und das obwohl es nur noch 3 gibt


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und das obwohl es nur noch 3 gibt


Ein paar mehr sind es schon!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. September 2020)

Heda,

möchte mal wieder Hecht und Barsch loben! Donnerstag Abend bestellt und heute Morgen hat DHL gebimmelt. Gut der Service von DHL war auch recht gut und vor allem fix.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. September 2020)

Moin,
hat schon mal jemand bei "piscor" in Deutschland gekauft?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Minimax (30. September 2020)

Askari kann auch mal richtig gut sein:
Samstag Abend bestellt, Montag haben sie das Paket auf den Weg gebracht, Dienstag war es da.
EIn besonderes Lob an den heldenhaften Hermes Boten: Er hats geschafft, mir das Paket noch nach 20h zuzustellen- da gabs natürlich ein Trinkgeld.

Gleichzeitig hatte ich was bei Amazon bestellt, das kam bereits am Montag, sowie beim BW-online-shop, auch dieses Pakt kam am Dienstag.


----------



## Minimax (30. September 2020)

Ohhh, ohhh...
und gerade eben kam ein Paket vom Baitstore in Kamen:
Sonntag bestellt, aber erst gestern abgeschickt, da sie noch eine mitbestellte Feederspitze auftreiben mussten, wie
mir der freundliche Inhaber am Telefon mitteilte. Generell kann ich den Baitstore, bei dem ich öfters bestelle
sehr empfehlen. Die haben auch in Deutschland seltene Marken wie Drennan oder Korum im Programm. Sie lieferten 
immer prompt und korrekt verpackt und zusammengestellt. Auch eine Retoure lief absolut problemlos (Rute war absolut
in Ordnung, ich hatte es mir nur anders überlegt) und wie gesagt nimmt sich der junge aber friedfischmässig sehr versierte 
Inhaber immer gerne Zeit für eine telefonische Beratung. Guter Laden.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Carphunter87 (5. Oktober 2020)

Am Mittwoch auch bei baitstore.de bestellt, Donnerstag kam dann auch schon der Postbote. Das ist mal exzellenter Service.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2020)

Will mal vorsichtig ne Lanze für Askari, unseren geliebten Feind* brechen, nach den vielen Schlechten
Berichten in letzter Zeit.
Hatte neulich nach langer Pause dort bestellt, das ging fix und sauber über die Bühne. Zustand war prima
Danach nochmal was bestellt (Anzeiger stand auf grün), da gabs zwei Tage Verzögerung, und
zur Abbitte haben die Askaris mir einen 5Euro Gutschein (Nicht eingeläöst, Bestellsumme war ca. 20odaso)
geschenkt. 
Aktuell habe ich samstag abend was bestellt, zuerst kam ne "ist reserviert" Mail -da sank mein Herz- aber
gerade eben kam die Versandbestätigung. Gut, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber so
langsam kehrt mein Vertrauen in die Firma zurück, ick gloobe, die können, wennse wollen, und im 
Moment wollense.
hg
Minimax


*Unterstütze aber auch meinen lokalen Händler, bin nicht so ein ImLadenBeratungachmarotzenaberonlinekaufen Schlitzohr.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Oktober 2020)

Ist es nicht so bei Askari, das, je größer und teurer die Bestellung (der Artikel ist), umso schneller geht die Bearbeitung sowie der Versand? 

Würde da gerne eine bestimmte Liege bestellen, weiß aber nicht, welche Bestellart besser ist, online, telefonisch oder schriftlich?


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so bei Askari, das, je größer und teurer die Bestellung (der Artikel ist), umso schneller geht die Bearbeitung sowie der Versand?
> 
> Würde da gerne eine bestimmte Liege bestellen, weiß aber nicht, welche Bestellart besser ist, online, telefonisch oder schriftlich?



Halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Meine Aktuellen Bestellungen waren im Bereich ca 100 bis 20 Dublonen, kein Unterschied spürbar: Tatsächlich war die Gutscheinbestellung nur über 20.
Ich glaube aber, wer Sachen die nicht grün gekennzeichnet sind bestellt, fordert die altbekannte Askari Katastrohe heraus.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle bei grüner Vorratslampe einfach online bestellen, oder, wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst und die Telefonwarteschleife nervlich aushältst
vorher anrufen: Mit Glück kommst Du an eine nette Dame, die Dich über den Lagerbestand und Lieferzeit aufklärt.

Schriftlich bestellen.... also das hat meine verstorbene Mama zu Weihnachten in den  Achtzigern bei Otto oder Quelle gemacht. Und zwar immer die falsche Ritterburg, obwohl ichs auf dem Wunschzettel_ genau_ ausgeschnitten und aufgeklebt hatte. Um dieses Trauma zu kompensieren, bestelle ich jetzt zwanghaft online ANgelkram, so schliesst sich der Kreis.


----------



## Minimax (20. Oktober 2020)

#Askari



Minimax schrieb:


> .*Gut, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben*, aber so
> langsam kehrt mein Vertrauen in die Firma zurück,
> hg
> Minimax



Tja, auch heute kam fix das Paket von Askari,
aber leider enthielt es nicht ein Pärchen Black.Widow Telefeeder*,
wie in der elektronischen Bestellbestätigung und auf dem Lieferschein
vermerkt, sondern nur eine einzelne Rute. Und der tolle Askari-Fleecedingsbums
Gratisartikel war auch nicht mit dabei.
Ach, Askari, wirst Du es jemals lernen? Aber andererseits bin ich garnicht
so überrascht oder erbost: Auf einige Dinge ist halt doch noch Verlass,
und es war immerhin erst die dritte Bestellung von dreien die sie abgefxxkt haben,
also ne 66,6% Erfolgsqoute.
hahaha,
Minimax

*ja ichweis, ichweis. Aber glaubt mir, ich habe einen Plan.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte ja mal Anfang des Jahres genau eine Rute in einer Bestellung, und die kam auch so an.
Das hat sie somit gerade nicht überfordert ....


----------



## Minimax (20. Oktober 2020)

Vermutlich dachten sie, dass sie zwei identische Ruten ins Paket gelegt haben:


----------



## vowa (9. November 2020)

Ich habe bei https://www.hiki.at/  eine sperrige Rutentasche und eine Rolle bestellt. Lieferung war blitzschnell und da Bestellwert über 150 Euro war auch kostenlos. Obwohl der Versand von Österreich nach Deutschland war.

Bestelle dort gerne wieder


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> #Askari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liebe Kollegen,
Hier nochmal der Rest der oben angerissenen Story:
nachdem eine Lieferung von Askari am *20.10.* unvollständig ankam (1 von 2 Ruten und das Gratisgoodie fehlten) schreib ich kurz wie es damit weiterging.

-Am *21.10.* habe ich angerufen und höflich und ruhig reklamiert, die Dame hat mir freundlich erklärt wie ich vorzugehen habe (auf Lieferschein fehlende Artikel vermerken mit dem Zusatz "Paket war unbeschädigt" abfotografieren und an Askari mailen). Ich habe in der Mail noch um eine Eingangsbestätigung der Mail gebeten, die wenige Stunden später auch in meinem Postfach lag (War ne echte Mail).
-Am* 23.10.* kam ne Mail das es ihnen alles so leid tut etc. und das sie sich so rasch wie möglich um die Bearbeitung kümmern, dies aber ca. 5 Tage dauern kann.
(Automatisierte Mail)
-Am *2.11.* erhielt ich die Versandbestätigung für die fehlenden Artikel
-Am *3.11.* kam das paket mit der fehlenden Rute und dem Goodie, alles in Ordnung

Tja, was soll ich sagen? Am Anfang steht natürlich das Ärgernis das Askari mal wieder ne Lieferung vergeigt hat. Andrerseits konnte das ja dann schnell und ohne Hin und Her geklärt werden, und auch die Wartezeit hielt sich ja einigermassen in Grenzen:
Ich hatte nämlich grosse Angst, das es zu unerquicklichem Kuddelmuddel und Komplikationen kommt, mit Wochen- und Monatelangen Verzögerungen. Solche Berichte gibts hier im Thread ja immer wieder.
Also ich finde, das lief ganz glimpflich ab, und die Askaris haben das dann doch vernünftig korrigiert. Naja, schätze die haben ja inzwischen auch ne Menge Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Reklamationen gesammelt.  

hg,
Minimax


----------



## Andal (9. November 2020)

Diesen Teilerfolg verdankst du aber auch deiner bekannt freundlichen und unbändig überzeugenden Art. Über die verfügt halt nicht jeder, auch ich nicht immer. Müsste ich dort in so einem Falle anrufen, wäre die Kakophonie sicher...!


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Diesen Teilerfolg verdankst du aber auch deiner bekannt freundlichen und unbändig überzeugenden Art. Über die verfügt halt nicht jeder, auch ich nicht immer. Müsste ich dort in so einem Falle anrufen, wäre die Kakophonie sicher...!


Na ich habs auch erstmal nen Tag sacken lassen, und ausserdem standen die Ruten auch nicht unbedingt ganz oben auf meiner Willhabenambestengesternwunschliste. 
Aber ja, ich vermute, Menschen denen der Gebrauch von "Guten Tag" "Bitte" und "Danke" körperliche Schmerzen bereitet, haben 
ein geringfügig erhöhtes Komplikationsrisiko bei Reklamationen.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2020)

Das auf jeden Fall. Nur merke ich leider recht schnell, wenn mich wer "ansingt" und dann wird es mindestens so flott etwas "kratzbürstig"!


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. November 2020)

Ich habe da mal zwei Fragen: Macht es im Moment Sinn, wegen dem aktuellen Lockdown etwas Online in Österreich zu bestellen? 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Online bestellten/gekauften Brillen in Sehstärke (Mr. SPEX, Brillenplatz.de)?
Ich brauche unbedingt günstig eine neue, kann mir aber die Preise von z. B. APOLLO nicht leisten... 

Bei Brillenplatz.de gibt es Brillen in Sehstärke (auch mit polarisierenden Sonnenschutzgläsern) schon ab 39€, + 10% Rabatt, was ist von so einem Angebot zu halten?


----------



## jkc (17. November 2020)

Moin, gerade eine Sendung von BlackBlei.de erhalten. Mega Qualität zu richtig guten Preisen, da mache ich mir nichtmal die Mühe selber zu gießen.


Grüße JK


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2020)

Grade eine Sendung von The Tacklebox C/O UK erhalten:
Mittwoch den 18.11. bestellt, Samstag 21.1. versandt (mit Entschuldigung wg. Verzögerung) Heute von DPD beim
Nachbarn abgegeben.  Beide Ruten waren sicher und sorgfältig im Papprohr verpackt, Versandkosten aus Dartford England 18 Pfund.
Bin sehr zufrieden.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Beide Ruten waren sicher und sorgfältig im Papprohr verpackt



Was für Ruten sind das noch gleich?


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Ruten sind das noch gleich?


2 Exemplare der süssen kleinen Darent Valley 8ft Specialist.


----------



## fischerinanne (4. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Tollen Bewertungen. Bald steht Weihnachten vor der Tür und da darf man sich ja selbst auch mal beschenken. Werd mal eure TOP Seiten durchforsten. Ist ein sehr hilfreicher Beitrag - Danke dafür!


----------



## jkc (22. Januar 2021)

Kauft niemand mehr online?
Angesichts des Lockdown kaum anzunehmen. 

Imperial-fishing.de
Dienstagabend bestellt, Mittwoch  versendet, gestern erhalten.
Trackingdaten gab's auch.
Handgeschriebene Mail, dass ein Teil direkt vom Hersteller separat versendet wird.

Besser geht's nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (22. Januar 2021)

Klar wird noch online bestellt, wieder mal bei A&M und Gerlinger. Wie immer schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## Jurben (26. Januar 2021)

Moin,
Sagt mal wie sieht es denn mit Erfahrungen der Chinesischen Onlineshops ala Wish und Aliexpres aus. Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen?
Die Preise für Spinner & Co. sind ja schon verlockend. nicht nur dafür.
Die Qualität lässt bestimmt zu wünschen übrig, oder?

Vielen Dank,
Jurben


----------



## jkc (26. Januar 2021)

Moin, es gibt einen riesigen Thread dazu, zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass es viel Schrott, aber auch viel taugliches gibt. Größtes Problem ist für mich die geringe Laufzeit der Artikel, will ich nach einem Jahr etwas für gut befundenes nachkaufen ist das oft nicht mehr zu erwerben.





__





						Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?
					

Vor kurzem habe ich mir in China mal ein paar Wobbler zum testen bestellt. Es waren 2 teilige Wobbler. Die Wobbler haben ca 2,5€uro das Stück gekostet.   Als ich sie denn endlich ankamen war ich echt überarscht von der Quallität des wobblers. Er kann locker mit teuren Wobblern von Rapala oder...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Der Titel ist etwas irreführend, da geht es längst nicht mehr nur um Wobbler.

Ich persönlich kaufe inzwischen fast alle Kleinteile wie Sprengringe, Klemmhülsen, Solidringe, Karabiner und Wirbel dort, da ich mit den hier üblichen Packungsmengen und -Preisen nix anfangen kann.
Qualität ist teilweise besser als bei namhaften Markenprodukten zu teils 10% des Preises, aber wie gesagt gibt es auch Schund.


Grüße JK


----------



## Jurben (26. Januar 2021)

Danke für den Tip @jkc


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Januar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sagt mal wie sieht es denn mit Erfahrungen der Chinesischen Onlineshops ala Wish und Aliexpres aus. Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen?
> Die Preise für Spinner & Co. sind ja schon verlockend. nicht nur dafür.
> Die Qualität lässt bestimmt zu wünschen übrig, oder?
> ...


Hallo
Wenn du dein Produkt bei Joom findest sind die am besten.
Kurze Lieferzeit und überall Paypal.
Teilweise war mein Zeug in 10 Tagen da.
Beanstandungen werden schnell abgewickelt.

Bei Wish nervt die Spam Werbung.

Ali ist gut und zuverlässig, aber oft recht lang unterwegs.
Hat meist auch Paypal aber mit extra Gebühren.
Und hin und wieder versteckte Versandkosten.
Aber meist recht günstig.
Da waren Lieferzeiten von 3 Wochen bis 3 Monaten dabei.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Trotta (2. Februar 2021)

Anfang Januar hab ich zum ersten Mal direkt bei maxcatchfishing.com bestellt: 300yards backing in 20lbs für 7.44€. Nach vier Wochen Lieferzeit aus China, kam es heute ordentlich verpackt als Einwurfeinschreiben an. Qualität scheint in Ordnung, als Dreingabe gabs einen Schnurclip und einen Multifunktions-Schlauchschal im fischigen Design. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## fischmonger (2. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Die Qualität lässt bestimmt zu wünschen übrig, oder?


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Es gibt Schund, aber auch gute Ware zu günstigen Preisen. Orientiere dich an der Anzahl der Bestellungen, habe ich bisher auch getan und wurde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Rapfologe (4. Februar 2021)

Durchweg gute Erfahrung  habe ich bei:
Camo-Tackle
Nippon Tackle
Tackle Deals
Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch bei eingen teils sehr kleinen Ebayshops gekauft und das ging auch immer gut über die Bühne


----------



## Mooskugel (4. Februar 2021)

Über Ebay habe ich bei einigen Shop´s direkt in China bestellt. Hauptsächlich Kleinteile (Wirbel, Snaps, Sprengringe Kunststoff Nubsies usw.) , ist vielleicht etwas teurer als Wish oder Ali, dafür finde ich die Bedienung deutlich einfacher. Bezahlung per PayPal ohne Probleme möglich. Kontakt zum Lieferanten auch kein Problem, Englisch ist da von Vorteil. Versand-, Laufzeit im Regelfall 2 - 3 Wochen.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

Hab meine Bleivorräte aufgefüllt. Bei *"Brassenkopp" auf Ebay*. Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Gute Preise und vor allem blitzschnelle Lieferung!


----------



## Trollwut (6. Februar 2021)

Habe am 28.12 beim Echolotzentrum Schlageter ein Set für round about 1700€ bestellt.
Lieferzeitangabe mit 3-7 Tage.

Am 05.01 kam die Mail vom EZ, dass die Eigenbelieferung nun erst auf Mitte/Ende Januar fällt und erst dann auch ausgeliefert wird.
'
Versandbenachrichtigung kam am 28.01.

Angekommen ist das Set am 30.01. 
Das Ladegerät des Lithiumakkus war scheinbar schlecht gelötet, mir kam eine Ladeklemme direkt beim Auspacken vom Kabel gelöst entgegen.
Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass statt des bestellten 18Ah-Akkus ein 11Ah-Akku (der ~60€ weniger kostet) geliefert wurde. 
Zufälligerweise bei Facebook jemanden getroffen, bei dem auch der falsche Akku geliefert wurde.

Zweieinhalb Werktage nach meiner Reklamation vom 30.01, also am Mittwoch, 03.02 bekam ich Antwort, man würde mir den korrekten Akku und ein funktionierendes Ladegerät mit Retourenschein zuschicken. Jetzt ist Samstag, der 06.02 und ich habe weder Akku, noch Ladeschein, noch Retourenschein noch Versandbenachrichtigung.

Gute Angelkollegen von mir haben Anfang letzten Jahres dort ebenfalls ein Set bestellt, bei ihnen wurde eine andere (die günstigere) als die bestellte Geberstange geliefert. Auch da hat das mit der Klärung ziemlich lange gedauert.

Es bilde sich jeder seine eigene Meinung.
Ich persönlich jedenfalls würde nicht mehr bei dem medial sehr gut aufgestellten Premiumanbieter kaufen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (6. Februar 2021)

AM. Feb. 2020 : Mittwoch bestellt, am Do. zugestellt. Fehlerfreie astreine Ware, wie bisher immer.

AP. Feb. 2020 : Letzten Freitag bestellt,am Do. zugestellt. Rute Nr. 4 in zwei Jahren (Feeder,Spitzenteil) erneut fehlerhaft,dh. reklamiert. Rückschein kam nach der Vorlage von "Beweisfotos". Nächstes Problem : Viele Läden machen plötzlich nix mehr für DPD oder haben zwangsgeschlossen,daher kutscht man 20km zur nächsten Tanke um den Schrott loszuwerden. Die Frage an AP, ob eine Retoure mit DHL möglich wäre wurde ignoriert.

Knives and Tools Jan. 2020 : Blitzversand, dafür dauert es nach einer Rückgabe ewig bis die Kohle erstattet wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> AP.



Wat is AP?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Februar 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Habe am 28.12 beim Echolotzentrum Schlageter ein Set für round about 1700€ bestellt.
> Lieferzeitangabe mit 3-7 Tage.
> 
> Am 05.01 kam die Mail vom EZ, dass die Eigenbelieferung nun erst auf Mitte/Ende Januar fällt und erst dann auch ausgeliefert wird.
> ...



Mmh,

ist klar sehr ärgerlich aber ich habe da eine sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. In 2019 habe ich einen LiFePo-Akku 50 Ah mit 60 A Sicherung und einen MinKota Maxx 40 geordert. Nach drei Tagen kam eine Antwort, dass der 40ziger aktuell nicht lieferbar ist und Sie mir den 45ziger fürs gleiche Geld schicken. Weitere drei Tage war alles da! Das Volumen lag bei  ca. 1100 Euro!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (6. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat is AP?


Angelplatz


----------



## Jurben (16. Februar 2021)

Moin aus Hamburg,

ich habe am 22.01.21 bei anglingdirect.de Haken für kleines Geld bestellt. Das ist ein Onlineshop in UK. Nun ist mir klar, dass aufgrund der Pandemie sich die Zustellung etwas verzögern kann.
Die Tracking-ID habe ich leider erst auf Anfrage bekommen und mittlerweile sind es fast 4 Wochen seit der Bestellung.
Ist das normal? Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen sammeln können mit dem Shop aus England?
Dann noch 3x"The parcel has reached the parcel center".
Irgendetwas stimmt doch da nicht, oder?





Viele Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg,
> 
> ich habe am 22.01.21 bei anglingdirect.de Haken für kleines Geld bestellt. Das ist ein Onlineshop in UK. Nun ist mir klar, dass aufgrund der Pandemie sich die Zustellung etwas verzögern kann.
> Die Tracking-ID habe ich leider erst auf Anfrage bekommen und mittlerweile sind es fast 4 Wochen seit der Bestellung.


Ich habe gestern mit jemanden telefoniert, der sich kaufmännisch sehr gut auskennt und marktbeobachtet.
Der Kanaltunnel ist ein Engpass, da stehen die LKWs viele Tage wegen der nun notwendigen Zollabfertigung,
die Briten haben aber keine Zöllner mehr seit langem ... EU-Zirkus und Trennungsschmerz at it's best.

Also arbeitslose Zöllner mit brauchbaren Englischkenntnissen und ähnlich ausgebildete sollten sich da melden, die werden sicherlich händerringend gesucht, auch um die notwendige Riesenmenge an neuem Personal auszubilden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Angelplatz


Und die sind auch für die Situation fix unterwegs, letzten So abends bestellt und überwiesen, Mo morgen gebucht und bearbeitet,
gestern jetzt Mo eine Woche später klingelt morgens der Paketbote.
Keine Rekordgeschwindigkeit, aber da kann man einfach nicht meckern. 
Und Preise sind auf top niedrigem Level.


----------



## Blueser (16. Februar 2021)

Am Sonntag Rolle, Rute, Schnur und einen schönen Karpfenstuhl bei A&M bestellt. Heute geliefert, das bleibt mein Lieblings Shop


----------



## 49er (16. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg,
> 
> ich habe am 22.01.21 bei anglingdirect.de Haken für kleines Geld bestellt. Das ist ein Onlineshop in UK. Nun ist mir klar, dass aufgrund der Pandemie sich die Zustellung etwas verzögern kann.
> Die Tracking-ID habe ich leider erst auf Anfrage bekommen und mittlerweile sind es fast 4 Wochen seit der Bestellung.
> ...



Das ist glaub dem Brexit geschuldet.
Warte auch schon seit mehr als 4 Wochen auf eine Bestellung von der Insel und bisher kam, außer vertröstenden Emails, noch nix.
Momentan brauchst nix aus Great Britain bestellen...


----------



## Jurben (16. Februar 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Das ist glaub dem Brexit geschuldet.
> Warte auch schon seit mehr als 4 Wochen auf eine Bestellung von der Insel und bisher kam, außer vertröstenden Emails, noch nix.
> Momentan brauchst nix aus Great Britain bestellen...


Stimmt schon,
jedoch gibt es die Kamasan B983 Haken nirgends bzw. nirgends für den Preis für den Preis.
Wobei...
@Andal 
Ist Kamasan jetzt Drennan? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass die Kamasanhaken so schwer zu bekommen sind(10Stück=2,02€).
Klär mich mal bitte kurz auf.

BG,
Jurben


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Kamasan ist *nicht* Drennan und es hat sie halt nicht jeder. Vor allem nicht in allen Größen.


----------



## Jurben (16. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Kamasan ist *nicht* Drennan und es hat sie halt nicht jeder. Vor allem nicht in allen Größen.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## game-fishing (16. Februar 2021)

Ich bin Fan von Askari. Riesenauswahl, kostenloser großer Katalog, vor Ort Möglichkeit, günstig, schnelle Lieferung.

Viele Grüße,

game-fishing


----------



## Trollwut (16. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg,
> 
> ich habe am 22.01.21 bei anglingdirect.de Haken für kleines Geld bestellt. Das ist ein Onlineshop in UK. Nun ist mir klar, dass aufgrund der Pandemie sich die Zustellung etwas verzögern kann.
> Die Tracking-ID habe ich leider erst auf Anfrage bekommen und mittlerweile sind es fast 4 Wochen seit der Bestellung.
> ...



Würde mir da keine Gedanken machen. Aktuell ist Ex- und Import nach UK ne Katastrophe.
Wir haben vor der Jahreswende mit unserer Firma relativ viel Umsatz mit GB gemacht, die Kunden haben alle darauf bestanden noch vor dem 31.12 ihre Ware zu bekommen.

Noch zeitverzögerter ist aktuell nur Seefracht.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Februar 2021)

Hel,

ich habe wieder mal bei Hecht und Barsch geordert. Wie die letzten drei Mal sehr fixe Lieferung!

Grussen Michael


----------



## keinangelprofi (18. Februar 2021)

Habe letzte Woche Montag bei 2 Shops geordert:
A&M Lieferung am Dienstag = TOP
Baiteldorado Heute = Peinliche Leistung.


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Baiteldorado Heute = Peinliche Leistung.


Die Lieferdienste werden es letzte Woche alle nicht einfach mit der Schneegeschichte gehabt haben. Ich hatte auch 3 Sachen bestellt, DPD, Hermes und DHL, alle brauchten gut 2 Tage länger als normal und das war schon gegen Ende der Woche, wo hier überwiegend alles frei war. Kein Plan ob Deine Sendung davon betroffen war, falls ja kannste aber sicherlich paar Tage dafür drauf rechnen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (18. Februar 2021)

Im Gegensatz zur städtischen Müllabfuhr sind bei uns DHL und GLS erfreulich zuverlässig. Die laufen sogar größere Strecken, um die Packete auszuliefern. Hut ab vor der Einsatzbereitschaft!


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche Montag bei 2 Shops geordert:
> A&M Lieferung am Dienstag = TOP
> *Baiteldorado *Heute = Peinliche Leistung.


*Baitel Dorado* finde ich einen etwas unglücklichen gewählten Firmennamen.


----------



## Leski (18. Februar 2021)

Ich hab die letzten Wochen bei mehreren Shops bestellt:
2x Nordfishing77: Preis Leistung Top, trotz aus AT super schnelle Lieferung. 
KL-Angelsport: Auch relativ schnell.Leider waren 4 Artikel ausverkauft obwohl sie auf grün waren. Artikel wurden nachgeliefert.
AngelHaak: Tolle Auswahl schnelle Lieferung kann ich sehr Empfehlen
Angelgeräte Bode: Die Rolle war dort am günstigsten und keine Versandksoten ab einem bestimmten Betrag,Ware schnell da(Emailverkehr ein wenig langsam,Ware war da,dann kam erst die Email das es versendet wurde)
NB-Angelsport: Wer Futter benötigt kann ich nur Empfehlen!!!


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> *Baitel Dorado* finde ich einen etwas unglücklichen gewählten Firmennamen.


Hab auch erst an einen Spanischen Swingerclub gedacht


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2021)

Angelgeräte "zum güldenen Sack" ... mal was Neues!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (20. Februar 2021)

Fishernator, Febr. 2021 : Montag bestellt,am Mittwoch ohne Dellen (oder Löcher für die Grabbelfinger) mit GLS zugestellt. Gute Kommunikation und eine sehr gute Verpackung. Bisher gabs mit sämtlichen Ösis (wo ich bisher bestellte) noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Jurben (24. Februar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg,
> 
> ich habe am 22.01.21 bei anglingdirect.de Haken für kleines Geld bestellt. Das ist ein Onlineshop in UK. Nun ist mir klar, dass aufgrund der Pandemie sich die Zustellung etwas verzögern kann.
> Die Tracking-ID habe ich leider erst auf Anfrage bekommen und mittlerweile sind es fast 4 Wochen seit der Bestellung.
> ...


Also ich habe jetzt direkt bei GLS angerufen, um zu erfahren, was mit meinem Paket los ist.
Das Paket ist am 15.02.21 nach Hamburg weitergeleitet worden.
Es gibt aber bis jetzt keinen physikalischen Eingang, weshalb man nicht sagen kann, wo das Paket ist und ob es überhaupt ankommt.
Ich soll den Angelshop in England anschreiben, mit der Bitte ein Ersatzpaket zu verschicken.
Das ist doch eine Farce. GLS muss doch für das Paket aufkommen, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Habe anglingdirect mal angeschrieben mit der Bitte um Hilfe.
Im allgemeinen war das Gespräch mit der Dame von GLS nicht freundlich.
Nach dem Motto:
Es ist so, können wir nichts machen, bitte Shop für Ersatzpaket kontaktieren.
Sowas ist ätzend seitens GLS. Da kann anglingdirect nichts für.

Nur mal so,
Jurben


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2021)

Anglingdirect wird sich die verschwundenen Ware von GLS ersetzen lassen und eine Ersatzlieferung schicken vermute ich mal.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Das passiert bei den Paketdiensten gar nicht so selten. Da steckt auch keine Packerl-Mafia, oder sonst ein böser Wille dahinter. Das Päckchen fällt irgendwo runter, dahinter und taucht erst Wochen später wieder auf... AD schickt dir eine Ersatzlieferung und nimmt GLS ggf. in Regress. Das ist unangenehm, aber es kommt eben vor.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Februar 2021)

Für die Köderherstellung hatte ich mir vor kurzem eine größere Menge an Additiven (Vitamine, Casein usw.) im Internet bei _FOX_ bestellt.
Heute nun muss ich leider erfahren, dass _FOX Kolumbien_ die Lieferung scheinbar vergeigt hat.  






Quelle: https://www.mopo.de/hamburg/polizei...r--schnee--nach-hamburg-geschmuggelt-38103798


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2021)

Was die wohl immer mit dem Pulver machen, das so daneben fällt?


----------



## Jurben (5. März 2021)

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.
Am 22.01. bestellt.  AD sagt, ich soll noch warten.
GLS sagt, die wissen nicht was damit los ist.
Ist mal da, dann kommt es immer wieder in Deutschland an, dann verschwindet es, dann ist es beim Zoll, dann dann dann.
Echt ätzend


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2021)

Ich möchte es ^ mal das Große Britannische Chaos 2021 nennen ...

und gerne andere Leuts die Phase 2021/22 mit dortigen Handel durchmachen und evolutionieren lassen.

Vlt. liefern die Brits ja bald hochwertige CF-Waren mit unausgelasteten deutschen U-Booten direkt nach Bremerhaven, das hätte Stil und wäre nett kurios, und schnell!  

Auf der anderen Seite könnten sie sich den Umweg nach Britannien auch längst ersparen - mal ein kostenloser Orga-Tip von mir:
DE liegt nämlich dichter an Ostasien und ist auf dem Landweg direkt erreichbar! Führende Brits wussten das schon seit Bismarcks Zeiten.
Wenn Iran und Turkey weiter mitspielen, ist es bald sehr schnell auf der China-Schiene.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> mal das Große Britannische Chaos 2021 nennen ...
> 
> und gerne andere Leuts die Phase 2021/22 mit dortigen Handel durchmachen und evolutionieren lassen.




Hochmotorisierte Schmugglerboote voller Tackle werden bald nachts zwischen Inseln und Festland hin- und herrasen.


----------



## Jurben (5. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> Auf der anderen Seite könnten sie sich den Umweg nach Britannien auch längst ersparen - mal ein kostenloser Orga-Tip von mir:
> DE liegt nämlich dichter an Ostasien und ist auf dem Landweg direkt erreichbar! Führende Brits wussten das schon seit Bismarcks Zeiten.
> Wenn Iran und Turkey weiter mitspielen, ist es bald sehr schnell auf der China-Schiene.


Stimmt schon, allerdings habe ich mir "Kamasan B983 Wide Gape Specialist" Haken bestellt, die es in Deutschland so gut wie gar nicht gibt und wenn doch, dann viel zu teuer. In China und den Regionen gibt es die nicht zu kaufen.
Ich nehme an, mit DHL gibt es auch dieselben Probleme?

Viele Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## Andal (5. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich möchte es ^ mal das Große Britannische Chaos 2021 nennen ...
> 
> und gerne andere Leuts die Phase 2021/22 mit dortigen Handel durchmachen und evolutionieren lassen.
> 
> ...


So kompliziert muss man es gar nicht machen. Die "neue Seidenstraße" mit Zielpunkt Duisburg - Logport funktioniert schon einwandfrei!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, mit DHL gibt es auch dieselben Probleme?


Die fahren doch genauso LKW.

ich meine, wie irgnorant muss man sein, obwohl dabei da sind Brits ja irgendwie sowieso schon lange Weltspitze.

Das andere Ende des Kanaltunnels ist eben nicht in GB/Kern-England, sondern in F. Also gleich 2 Spielorte für das Chaos.
Jetzt erst noch einen nach NL oder DK zu buddeln, wird ein bischen schwierig.
Und die F haben gute Erfahrungen im Ausbremsen der Japaner-Automobile und anderer aufstrebender Wirtschaftskonkurrenten gemacht.

Vlt. hätten die Brits mal (wieder) vorher genauer Monthy Pythons Ritter der Kokosnuss gucken müssen


----------



## Andal (5. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vlt. hätten die Brits mal (wieder) vorher genauer Monthy Pythons Ritter der Kokosnuss gucken müssen


Noo... dann geht's ja gut aus. Jeder kriegt sein warmes Bett und regelmäßige Medikamente.


----------



## jkc (10. März 2021)

House of Rose erneut top wie immer.
Sonntag spät abends bestellt, Montag versendet, von mir umgebucht zum Paketshop wo das Paket heute abgeholt werden konnte.
Knapp 10 kleinere Artikel über Ebay gekauft und nur 2,8€ Porto, versand als trackbare GLS-Sendung - wenn das nicht fair ist weiß ich auch nicht.

Bieten übrigenst auch klick und collect oder wenn ich das richtig sehe shoppen per Terminvereinbarung an: http://house-of-rose-shop.de/shop_content.php?coID=202&XTCsid=c9789e52a3d475dda7168bbe655e11ed

Aber bei den Portokosten ist für mich die Anfahrt nicht lohnenswert.

Grüß JK


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (10. März 2021)

game-fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin Fan von Askari. Riesenauswahl, kostenloser großer Katalog, vor Ort Möglichkeit, günstig, schnelle Lieferung.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> game-fishing


Wenn ich online bestelle, dann auch meistens bei Askari. Einmal vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal einen Artikel bei hiki.at bestellt (scheint ein österreichischer Shop zu sein, der inzwischen aber auch unter einer de-Domain für den deutschen Markt auftritt). Würde gerne mal in einem Ladengeschäft von Askari einkaufen. Aber die liegen für mich alle zu weit nördlich. Habe schon das Gefühl, Askari hat sich mit der Kette „Fishermans Partner“ abgesprochen. Die decken den Süden ab und Askari dafür die nördlichen Bundesländer.


----------



## Ron73 (10. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Wenn ich online bestelle, dann auch meistens bei Askari. Einmal vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal einen Artikel bei hiki.at bestellt (scheint ein österreichischer Shop zu sein, der inzwischen aber auch unter einer de-Domain für den deutschen Markt auftritt). Würde gerne mal in einem Ladengeschäft von Askari einkaufen. Aber die liegen für mich alle zu weit nördlich. Habe schon das Gefühl, Askari hat sich mit der Kette „Fishermans Partner“ abgesprochen. Die decken den Süden ab und Askari dafür die nördlichen Bundesländer.


Also wenn sich Askari und Fishermans Partner absprechen, dann wahrscheinlich nur über die leeren Regale und den ****, nee das lass ich lieber unausgesprochen. Bleib lieber online bei Askari, das ist noch ertragbar.


----------



## jkc (16. März 2021)

Moin, gerade paar Schuhe online gekauft.
Mirapodo, dahinter steht wohl myToys.
Bestellung als Gast ist im Kleingedruckten bei der Zustimmung zu den AGB "versteckt".
Beim Anlegen eines Kundenkontos (worauf der Shop ausgelegt zu sein scheint) stimmt man einer Bonitätsprüfung zu und Email-Werbung lässt sich dabei auch nicht demakieren.
So ist mir das noch nicht begegnet.

Grüße JK


----------



## tomsen83 (19. März 2021)

Zweimal Top: 
jerkbait.com innerhalb von einem Tag da gewesen. 
Mybait.de superflexibel und fix am Telefon. Sind mir preislich grandios entgegenkommen. Jetzt muss das neue Garmin nur noch wohlbehalten ankommen...


----------



## Blueser (19. März 2021)

Hab mir bei Echolotprofis ein Night-Cover für meinen Deeper bestellt. War dort am günstigsten und versandkostenfrei. Wurde sehr schnell verschickt und Infos zum Bestell- und Versandstatus waren vorbildlich. Leider ist mal wieder DPD an der Verzögerung schuld, vier Stops vor der Zustellung war das Päckchen auf einem Mal wieder im Versandcenter. Hab es dann auf einen Packetshop in meiner Nähe umgeleitet. Am anderen Tag abgeholt, Päckchen wurde wohl beschädigt und mit Packetband wieder gerichtet. Die kleine Originalverpackung des Covers war auch zerdrückt. Gott sei Dank war das Cover in Ordnung, mit DHL, GLS und Amazon gibt es kaum solche Probleme. Ist aber bestimmt auch regional unterschiedlich ...


----------



## steffen78 (20. März 2021)

Nochmal zum Thema Bestellung in UK: hab jetzt schon 3 mal dinge nicht bekommen wegen Zoll probleme unter anderem von ND TACKLE. Also zur Zeit aufpassen bei Bestellung aus UK ist ne Katastrophe, man kann dich nicht darauf verlassen das es überhaupt ankommt...


----------



## yukonjack (20. März 2021)

Letzte Woche Freitag bei Successful Baits bestellt. Dienstag Nachricht, Fedex hat übernommen und wilden Link zur Sendungsverfolgung. Sollte da irgendeine App runterladen (Warnung vor Installation). Heute Ware erhalten (alles i.O. ) über DHL. Da läuft was schief.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. März 2021)

Hab am Sonntag bei Angeldomäne bestellt. 
Am Montag kam die Meldung das das Paket an DHL übergeben wurde. 
Am Dienstag kam es zur genannten Zeit. 
Richtig schnell und guter Service.


----------



## jkc (23. März 2021)

Seit einiger Zeit kommt es bei mir in Kombination mit Zahlung per PayPal manchmal dazu, dass die Adressen vercheckt werden, besonders bei Bestellungen als Gast.
So auch zuletzt bei Akkushop.de, aus Liefer- und Rechnungsadresse wurde eine neue Adresse generiert, was im dümmste Fall dazu führt, dass man das Paket nicht erhält.
Shopaufbau bei Akkushop ist einfach nur grausam, schwachsinnige Kategorien, keine sinnvollen Filterkriterien, wie z.B. Nennspannung, Kapazität und gängige Bauformen, Sortierung nach aufsteigendem Preis funktioniert bei mir nicht zuverlässig... Meinen bei der Bestellung mitgesendeten Kommentar hat wohl niemand gelesen   , zumindest wurde nicht drauf reagiert.
Naja, zumindest mit dem Versand waren sie fix, Sonntag abends bestellt und das Paket liegt jetzt wohl schon bei meinen Nachbarn, wenn jetzt noch alles drin ist, wovon ich ausgehe, kann ich trotz aller Kritik damit leben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. März 2021)

Hatte am 4.3. einige Sachen bei Askari bestellt. Die gesamte Lieferung kam innerhalb weniger Tage an. Alles perfekt. Wenige Tage später habe ich erneut eine Bestellung aufgegeben (9.3.). Ein paar lieferbare Kleinteile sowie einen Rucksack von Savage Gear der mit Lieferzeit von ca. 10 Tagen angegeben war. Da ich es damit aber nicht eilig habe, konnte ich mit der Lieferzeit leben.

Von vergangenen Bestellungen war ich es so gewohnt, dass die lieferbaren Artikel voraus geschickt werden und das nicht lieferbare Teil später nachkommt. In diesem Fall schickt Askari wohl alles auf einmal. Bisher sind die Artikel im Benutzerkonto als „für sie reserviert“ markiert. Der Rucksack ist noch nicht auf Lager. Komischerweise werden mir 11 Euro für die Kleinteile bereits als Summe genannt. Die Summe für den Rucksack taucht in der Bestellübersicht nicht auf. Das Feld „Rechnungsnummer“ ist leer. Abgebucht wurde aber der gesamte Betrag von 57 Euro.


----------



## grashuegel (2. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
kennt jemand einen Online-Shop der auch Schnur auf die gekaufte Rolle spult ?
Besten Dank und schöne Ostertage 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Tokka (2. April 2021)

grashuegel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kennt jemand einen Online-Shop der auch Schnur auf die gekaufte Rolle spult ?
> Besten Dank und schöne Ostertage
> Gruß Frank


Z.b. für geflochtene schnur:


			https://www.hechtundbarsch.de/


----------



## Tokka (2. April 2021)

grashuegel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kennt jemand einen Online-Shop der auch Schnur auf die gekaufte Rolle spult ?
> Besten Dank und schöne Ostertage
> Gruß Frank


Und ansonsten einfach bei baitstore.de der angelzentrale.de der mur-tackle-shop.de anrufen und fragen.


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2021)

Moin die Herren

will meine Posensammlung aufstocken 

kann jemand nen Shop empfehlen der gute Posen verkauft? Gerlinger und Askari haben zwar ne Menge Auswahl aber die Qualität ist ja solala..

bzw welche Marken eignen sich bei Posen?

Feststellposen sind gefragt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2021)

Der Exnershop ist ne gute Adresse für Posen.


----------



## Fr33 (8. April 2021)

Jepp Exner....  Produzieren ebenfalls für viele andere (sieht man daran, dass einem die Formen teils sehr bekannt vorkommen).


----------



## jkc (8. April 2021)

FR-Custom-Reels

15.03. eine Bestellung aufgegeben und via Paypal gezahlt.
Line Clips, nix spezielles, Lieferdauer laut shop 1-4 Werktage; Versand per trackbarem Brief.
24.03. die Mitteilung erhalten, meine Bestellung sei nun abgeschlossen, keine Versandmitteilung oder Trackingdaten.
1.04. habe ich dann mal per Mail nachgefragt, was die Mitteilung bedeuten soll, ob meine Ware versendet wurde und wann ich mit dem Erhalt rechnen könne, gab aber keine Reaktion darauf. Habe einen Moment überlegt, ob die 2 Arbeitstage um Ostern herum etwas zu kurz für ne Antwort sein könnten, habe mich aber trotzdem entschieden abends am 06.04. einen Paypal-Fall zu eröffnen - im Rahmen dessen bekommt der Händler ja auch nochmal Zeit sich zu äussern.
Heute dann erneut die Mitteilung meine Bestellung sei nun abgeschlossen, bisher keine handgeschriebene Antwort. - Ich hoffe die Mitteilung bedeutet etwas anderes als beim letzten Mal.
Wie ich das jetzt hier zusammen tacker fällt mir auf, dass nirgendwo in den Mails, der Bestellbestätigung, der Rechnung mein Rollenmodell vermerkt ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das damals im Shop auswählen konnte, hatte mich noch gewundert, dass 1. bei dieser "zahl 2 bekomme 3"-Geschichte nur 3 Rollenmodelle gelistet waren während es die Clips einzelnd für viel mehr Rollen gab und 2. meine Rolle unter den 3 gelisteten Modellen war. Ich denke die Shopmechanik wurde zwischenzeitig geändert und nun soll man das Rollenmodell im Komentarfeld angeben...habe ich natürlich damals nicht gemacht; Hoffe, dass ich die Clips noch bekomme und diese dann trotzdem für das richtige Rollenmodell sind.  
Ich bin gespannt.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (9. April 2021)

Ich breche zusammen.
Habe gerade tatsächlich den Brief von FR Costum aus dem Briefkasten geholt, Freude riesig, bis ich das Teil geöffnet habe.
Drin war nur einer der beiden bestellten Dreiersätze.
Das ist ja fast wie im Comic.


----------



## Jurben (9. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich breche zusammen.
> Habe gerade tatsächlich den Brief von FR Costum aus dem Briefkasten geholt, Freude riesig, bis ich das Teil geöffnet habe.
> Drin war nur einer der beiden bestellten Dreiersätze.
> Das ist ja fast wie im Comic.


Also das muss ich sagen, ist ja ätzend.
Also Bogen drumrum machen


----------



## jkc (9. April 2021)

Ich muss sagen ich kann tatsächlich noch drüber lachen.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass es nur um relativ wenig Geld geht und ich die Teile nicht dringend brauche.
Frage ist jetzt halt, wie gut das Ganze gelöst wird. Im Prinzip habe ich Stand jetzt aber nichts zu verlieren, selbst wenn ich die noch fehlenden Clips oder das Geld dafür niemals sehe bin ich immernoch nur auf dem gleichen Preisniveau wie bei dem nächst günstigstem Mitbewerber.
Komisch ist es aber irgendwie schon.  

Die gute Nachricht ist, die Teile scheinen die richtigen zu meiner Rolle zu sein, wobei das in meinen Augen nur so semi gut passt.
Mit montierter Spule lässt sich der Clip praktisch kaum treffen und es ist ein minimaler Spalt am Clip zu sehen.
Mit abgenommener Spule kann man aber von innen den Clip etwas rausdrücken, dann ist's mega einfach die Schnur einzuhängen und sie wird auch super gehalten.
Es geht meiner Ansicht konstruktiv auch nicht anders und ich klippe eh nicht zum Wurf sondern nur um das lose Schnurende bei abgenommener Spule zu sichern, von daher ist das für mich schon ok so.












Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (12. April 2021)

Moin, nachdem ich am Samstag im Rahmen des Paypal-Falls mitgeteilt habe, dass nur die Hälfte der Bestellung bei mir angekommen ist, habe ich gerade Trackingdaten von FR-Custom bekommen - ich hoffe mit eintreffen der Sendung ist die Sache dann erledigt...

Edit: Kleiner Zusatz, man kann vermutlich auch bei ausgefahrenem Spulenhub mit dem Finger von innen gegen den Schnurklipp drücken und damit die Schnur problemlos einhängen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (12. April 2021)

Anfang April hatte ich wieder einges Zubehör (Kunstköder, Wirbel etc.) bei Askari bestellt. Am 8.4. kam die Versandbestätigung. Inzwischen kündigt die Paketverfolgung die Zustellung für morgen (Dienstag, den 13.4.) an. Hermes ist ohnehin nicht mein liebster Paketzusteller. Finde es schade, dass man nicht auch DHL wählen kann. Da braucht die Zustellung maximal 2 Tage.


----------



## Tokka (12. April 2021)

Wen es interessiert: Ich habe in GB eine Rute bei Anglingdirect bestellt. Heute ist sie nach 5 1/2 Wochen angekommen. Sie war nach 4 Tagen schon im deutschen Zoll und hing dort bis diesen Freitag fest. Jetzt muss sie es nur ans Wasser schaffen…


----------



## Thomas. (12. April 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hermes ist ohnehin nicht mein liebster Paketzusteller. Finde es schade, dass man nicht auch DHL wählen kann.


so unterschiedlich kann es von Ort zu Ort sein, bei mir sieht es andersrum aus, Hermes ist hier Ratzfatz und der Götterbote weiß was zutun ist wenn ich nicht da bin toller Kerl, DHL hingegen ist die Hölle, jetzt gerade wider was seit Samstag mit denen unterwegs und noch keinerlei Bewegung(laut App) den Höllenbote habe ich noch nie gesehen, entweder stellt er das Packet vor der Türe, oder fährt vorbei und bringt es zur Abholstation obwohl jemand zuhause ist.


----------



## Jurben (13. April 2021)

Tokka schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: Ich habe in GB eine Rute bei Anglingdirect bestellt. Heute ist sie nach 5 1/2 Wochen angekommen. Sie war nach 4 Tagen schon im deutschen Zoll und hing dort bis diesen Freitag fest. Jetzt muss sie es nur ans Wasser schaffen…


Das ist ja ein Ding.
Ich habe am 22.01 bei Anglingdirect bestellt. Was da jetzt seit geraumer Zeit abgeht ist absolut unnormal. Also jetzt nicht seitens Anglingdirect... Vielmehr bei GLS.
Anglingdirect sagt, ich muss warten, da kann man nichts machen, da das Päckchen nicht verloren gegangen ist und immer zwischen ankommen in Neuenstein und Zollabfertigung pendelt. Die Leute bei GLS können mir überhaupt nicht helfen, sind Lustlos und wimmeln mich ab. Egal, ob per Telefonanruf oder per Mail. Einfach unglaublich. Ich bin deswegen echt angep...t.
Brexit hin oder her, solange kann das doch nicht dauern.
Schau Dir mal bitte den Verlauf an. Ist mittlerweile so lang, dass ich 2 Screenshots machen muss.


----------



## jkc (13. April 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Anglingdirect sagt, ich muss warten, da kann man nichts machen, da das Päckchen nicht verloren


Moin, das stimmt m.M. nach nur so halb.
Angling Direct mag es nicht verbockt haben, aber sie sind schon dafür verantwortlich, dass Du Deine Ware bekommst.
Möglicher Weg wäre eine Frist setzen bis wann das Zeug da sein soll, ansonsten würdest Du vom Kauf zurück treten.
Dann können sie sich überlegen, ob sie auf GLS warten oder nicht.


----------



## Jurben (13. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, das stimmt m.M. nach nur so halb.
> Angling Direct mag es nicht verbockt haben, aber sie sind schon dafür verantwortlich, dass Du Deine Ware bekommst.
> Möglicher Weg wäre eine Frist setzen bis wann das Zeug da sein soll, ansonsten würdest Du vom Kauf zurück treten.
> Dann können sie sich überlegen, ob sie auf GLS warten oder nicht.


Danke für die Info.
Ich werde jetzt bis zum 22.04 warten und wenn bi dahin nichts passiert ist vom Kauf zurücktreten.
Schade


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich kann tatsächlich noch drüber lachen.
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass es nur um relativ wenig Geld geht und ich die Teile nicht dringend brauche.
> Frage ist jetzt halt, wie gut das Ganze gelöst wird. Im Prinzip habe ich Stand jetzt aber nichts zu verlieren, selbst wenn ich die noch fehlenden Clips oder das Geld dafür niemals sehe bin ich immernoch nur auf dem gleichen Preisniveau wie bei dem nächst günstigstem Mitbewerber.
> Komisch ist es aber irgendwie schon.
> ...



Täuscht das auf dem Bild oder sieht man dort oberhalb vom Clip einen Teil der Bohrung in der Spule?
Wenn ja scheint der Clip aber doch nicht ganz der richtige zu sein, wenn passend sieht man das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## jkc (13. April 2021)

Ne, das siehst Du richtig, hatte ich im Text auch versucht zu beschreiben / deutlich zu machen.
Meiner Ansicht nach geht das aber nicht anders, zumindest mit einem so einfachem, drehrundem Teil nicht.
Die Bohrung für den Schnurclipp ist in der Spule oben genau bündig mit der waagerechten Stirnfläche der Spule, heißt ein Stift der passgenau für die Bohrung ist lässt sich innen nicht durch einen E-Ring sichern. Den äußeren Kopf größer machen geht auch nicht, da er dann links und rechts in der Aussparung anstößt.
Der Spalt wird evtl. minimal kleiner wenn man die sichernde E-Scheibe innen nicht um 180° so dreht, dass sich nicht verloren gehen kann - wie ich es gemacht habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. April 2021)

Könntest du die Spule nochmal von der Innenseite zeigen, das man die Clipbefestigung sehen kann?
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Thomas. (13. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> DHL hingegen ist die Hölle, jetzt gerade wider was seit Samstag mit denen unterwegs und noch keinerlei Bewegung(laut App) den Höllenbote habe ich noch nie gesehen, entweder stellt er das Packet vor der Türe, oder fährt vorbei und bringt es zur Abholstation obwohl jemand zuhause ist.


und wider ist es passiert, um 9 Uhr sagte mir die App das, das Packet zwischen 10,30-11.30 kommt, Klasse keiner Zuhause, 10.48 Ihr Packet wurde erfolgreich zugestellt, ??? immer noch keiner Zuhause, um 12 rief meine Frau mich an, das Packet lag bei den Nachbarn(auch keiner da) draußen vor der Tür wo es jeder sehen kann, meine Frau ist nur schauen gegangen weil sie mittlerweile weiß wie ein Packet aussieht wo eine Rute drin ist und das ich drauf warte, eines Tages lerne ich den Fahrer vielleicht auch noch kennen


----------



## jkc (13. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Könntest du die Spule nochmal von der Innenseite zeigen, das man die Clipbefestigung sehen kann?
> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl da stimmt was nicht.










Das kann halt irgendwie nicht wirklich gut funktionieren. 
Es wird nicht besser wenn ich den E-Ring um 180° zurück drehe, eher im Gegenteil und wie man auf dem ersten Bild sieht ist die Bohrung noch nichtmal bündig mit der Stirnfläche sondern liegt in einer anderen Ebene.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. April 2021)

Danke fürs Zeigen.
So wie ich das sehe, ist der Pindurchmesser deutlich kleiner wie die Bohrung in der Spule und wird quasi nur durch die U-Scheibe unterhalb noch gehalten, richtig?
Wenn dem so ist, kann das eigentlich nur ne wacklige Geschichte werden und nicht wie es eigentlich sein soll.
Bei passendem Pin ist diese U-Scheibe unterhalb der Feder gar nicht notwendig, würde problemfrei ohne halten.

Ob die dir wirklich die richtigen Pins geschickt haben, mag ich in dem Fall mal anzweifeln.
Die andre Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch noch, das sie lediglich Pins mit unterschiedlich großen Tellern (also den äußeren Bereich, wo die Schnur geklemmt wird) haben, wo die Pindurchmesser aber immer quasi gleich sind.
Letzteres wäre natürlich richtig Schmu, soll aber vielleicht auch vorkommen.

Wie dem auch sei, mit obigem Ergebnis auf dem Bild wäre ich persönlich höchst unzufrieden, vor allem in Anbetracht was die Dinger normalerweise kosten.....schön ist jedenfalls anders.


----------



## jkc (13. April 2021)

Jo, eine 18€-Lösung ist das in der Tat nicht, aber für unter 3,5€ bin ich zufrieden wenn mir beim Spulenwechsel nicht jedes Mal das halbe Schnurpaket entgegen kommt weil der originale Clip abgerissen ist.


----------



## jkc (16. April 2021)

Gestern ist der vergessene Teil der Sendung von FR Custom Reels angekommen, Fall erledigt, aber mit Ruhm bekleckert haben die sich nicht.

Gerade eine größere Bestellung zur Konkurrenz, dem Teflonscheibenmarkt geschickt, mal sehen ob es da besser läuft.

Bei Fischdeal hatte ich die Woche auch bestellt, ich meine Dienstag bestellt, gestern erhalten, deutlich schneller als erwartet.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (16. April 2021)

Habe noch einen Nachtrag zu meiner letzten Askari-Bestellung (siehe Seite 172). In dem Paket waren auch drei Packungen Dendrobenas. Nachdem die Zustellung mit Hermes 5 Tage gedauert hat, waren die Würmer bei der Ankunft nicht gerade sehr lebendig. Hatte Askari per Mail freundlich darauf hingewiesen. Daraufhin erfolgte eine Entschuldigung und eine Erstattung in Höhe von 4 Euro. Finde ich einen feinen Zug. Vor allem, weil ich von mir aus gar nicht nach einer Erstattung oder Ersatz gefragt hatte.


----------



## jkc (19. April 2021)

Also bei Teflonscheibenmarkt fluppte es, schon da, alles drin...




__





						Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln
					

:roflmao:roflmao:roflmao  Die Tage im Herbst sind kurz, die Zeitumstellung steht vor der Tür und die Nächte sind kalt und dunkel, ab einem gewissen Punkt gibt es da selbst für mich als Nachteule nicht mehr viel zu sehen oder was mich aus dem Zelt locken kann. Die Motivation bleibt länger...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2021)

Ich hatte Samstagnacht zwei Bestellungen bei unterschiedlichen Shops für die gleiche Rolle aufgegeben.

Eine davon war bei Neptunmaster in Peine, über deren Ebayshop, gezahlt via Paypal.  Am Samstagmorgen kam die Bestätigung, die Lieferung wurde für voraussichtlich Mittwoch angekündigt.
Die Rollen kamen schon heute Mittag mit DHL hier in Berlin an. Sicher verpackt, Rollen auch in Ordnung. Ich würd mal sagen: Neptunmaster TOP


----------



## ollidi (20. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Neptunmaster TOP


Daniel hat seinen Laden im Griff.


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Daniel hat seinen Laden im Griff.


Dann bestell ihm doch bitte einen netten Gruss von einem zufriedenen Kunden


----------



## ollidi (20. April 2021)

Wenn ich ihn das nächste mal treffe, gerne.


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte Samstagnacht zwei Bestellungen bei unterschiedlichen Shops für die gleiche Rolle aufgegeben.
> 
> Eine davon war bei Neptunmaster in Peine, über deren Ebayshop, gezahlt via Paypal.  Am Samstagmorgen kam die Bestätigung, die Lieferung wurde für voraussichtlich Mittwoch angekündigt.
> Die Rollen kamen schon heute Mittag mit DHL hier in Berlin an. Sicher verpackt, Rollen auch in Ordnung. Ich würd mal sagen: Neptunmaster TOP



So, die andere baugleiche Rolle die ich Samstagnacht bestellt habe, wurde gestern am Donnerstag von von Diez nach Berlin geliefert, die FIrma ist Angelplatz, Spediteur DPD. FInd ich zeitmäßig immer noch ziemlich gut.
Schön zu sehen, das das Paket von DPD beim Nachbarn abgegeben wurde, und nicht zurück in eine obskure ABholstelle am Ende der Welt geliefert wurde. Mit DPD hatte ich bisher einige unschöne Erfahrungen.


----------



## Jurben (26. April 2021)

Ich muss mein Anliegen hier kurz nochmal ansprechen.
Habe im Januar bei anglingdirect Kamasanhaken bestellt.
Die sind noch unterwegst und bei aller Brexitgüte...
Solange kann das nicht dauern, zumal Anglekollegen hier bereits Sachen die bei angling bestellt wurden, mittlerweile empfangen haben.
Mit Sicherheit ist das nicht Schuld von Anglingdirect, vielmehr ist das GLS, die es verbockt haben.
Die Haken habe ich mir abgeschmiert mittlerweile und die Bestellung habe ich reklamiert.
Also entweder noch ein Paket raus oder aber Geld zurück. Auf die Antwort warte ich noch.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie angling reagiert. Ich kann doch aber ehrlichgesagt nicht über 3 Monate auf mein Paket warten...
Wenn man sich den Trackingverlauf anschaut.... Mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## jkc (26. April 2021)

Das ist ja wirklich zum verrückt werden.


----------



## steffen78 (26. April 2021)

Zu zeit in GB bestellen ist ne Katastrophe bzw. geliefert bekommen. Kann in 4 Tagen da sein oder länger als 4wochen ( unabhängig was als Lieferdatum angegeben ist?) Meist zollprobleme...


----------



## Breamhunter (26. April 2021)

Ich habe letztens hier was bestellt. Ist zwar Nordirland aber ist ja auch GB (in dem Dorf war ich auch schonmal)
Innerhalb von einer Woche ist die ganze Chose bei mir gewesen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (26. April 2021)

Askari : Nach 4 Tagen (alles lieferbar laut Seite) ist noch nicht einmal der Paketschein gedruckt. Anrufe enden in einer ewigen Warteschleife oder man fliegt aus der Leitung. Dann eben nicht ... Storno.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (26. April 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Anliegen hier kurz nochmal ansprechen.
> Habe im Januar bei anglingdirect Kamasanhaken bestellt.
> Die sind noch unterwegst und bei aller Brexitgüte...
> Solange kann das nicht dauern, zumal Anglekollegen hier bereits Sachen die bei angling bestellt wurden, mittlerweile empfangen haben.
> ...



"Neuenstein" immer wieder,passiert auch manchmal wenn etwas von AM unterwegs ist. Wer es verbockt hat ist egal, der Versender hat sich darum zu kümmern wenn es hakt !


----------



## Jurben (27. April 2021)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens hier was bestellt. Ist zwar Nordirland aber ist ja auch GB (in dem Dorf war ich auch schonmal)
> Innerhalb von einer Woche ist die ganze Chose bei mir gewesen


Cool.
Die haben auch die Kamasanhaken di ich suche.
Ich werde erstmal noch abwarten und dann bestellen.

Danke
EDIT: 28.04.21
Geld wurde mir auf mein PP Konto überwiesen. Zusätzlich habe ich eine Mail bekommen, mit dem Hinweis, die Haken, falls sie ankommen, nicht anzunehmen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. Mai 2021)

Hatte Anfang März einen Savage Gear Rucksack bei Askari bestellt. Nach über 2 Monaten ist der Rucksack immer noch nicht lieferbar. Das fiese daran ist: Askari gibt die Lieferzeit immer mit 4 Wochen an. Nach Ablauf der 4 Wochen erhalte ich eine Mail, dass es noch einmal vier Wochen dauert.
Bei Gerlinger ist das Sortiment zur Zeit zwar winzig, dafür listet der Shop nur die Produkte, die auch wirklich lieferbar sind. Das ist mir dann inzwischen doch sympathischer.


----------



## Carphunter87 (12. Mai 2021)

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht der letzten Woche:

angelzentrale.de --> morgens bestellt, am übernächsten tag war die Lieferung da. 
angelgeraete-bode.de --> morgens bestellt, am nächsten Tag da 
Gerlinger --> Montags morgens bestellt, freitags kam die Lieferung. Geschuldet war dies aber eher dem Lieferdienst (DHL), musste die Tour auf Grund Unwetter (es war strahlender Sonnenschein und das Depot, ist Luftlinie 1,5 km entfernt) zweimal abbrechen. Ansonsten alles wie erwartet gut


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (12. Mai 2021)

VF Angelsport Mai 2021 : Schneller Versand , einwandfreie Ware. Nach einem langen Wochenende im berühmten DPD Katastrophen Depot 104 kam dann doch alles heil an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (12. Mai 2021)

moin,

Askari hab ich komplett storniert, nachdem die Lieferung immer wieder verschoben wurde.

Wilkerling... AB bekommen, Alles am Lager,.. zwei Tage später, hmm ist doch nicht lieferbar, aber in drei Wochen... neue mail 10 Tage später"wollen Sie warten oder Lieferung splitten?" - warten hingemailt, prompt liegt ne Woche später ein viertel der Bestellung im Paket-Shop... sobald ich den Rest habe sind die bei mir auch raus. Ist ne nette Art, Vorkasse zu verlangen und dann den Kunden zu veralbern.
Wo soll ich bloß das Gerödel herbekommen...?

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (12. Mai 2021)

^ Früher oder später wird das bei immer mehr Händlern so sein wenn nur noch schleppend etwas nachkommt. Die Preise für Ruten z.B., die einem früher hinterher geschmissen wurden sind bereits bei einigen Läden im Netz ordentlich gestiegen.

Askari aktualisiert offenbar nur einmal wöchentlich die Warenbestände, so war es bei mir Ende April. Bis das Storno und die Rückzahlung durch war brauchte es drei Telefonate. Wenn das Wawi bei zwei Händlern so beschi... arbeitet sind ggf. gleich mal xxx € für ne Woche oder länger weg.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. Mai 2021)

Ägypten beschlagnahmt Frachter „Ever Given“ nach Havarie im Suezkanal - WELT
					

Ägypten hat den Frachter „Ever Given“ beschlagnahmt, der Ende März den Suezkanal tagelang blockierte. Die Kanalverwaltung fordert Schadenersatz vom Eigner des Schiffs. Im Raum steht mehr als eine halbe Milliarde Euro.




					www.welt.de
				




Hat das eventuell damit zu tun? Würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2021)

Hi,
glaube weniger. Das mit dem Suezkanal ist allenfalls ein Tropfen in einem Fass, dass am überlaufen ist!
Die Transportkosten sind das letzte Jahr mega gestiegen und auch die Frachtkapazitäten von Asien nach Europa sind gesunken. Das könnte ein grund sein!


Allerdings denke ich, dass ich über einige Läden bereits vor der Krise einiges gelesen habe über die Lieferfähigkeit einiger Produkte ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Mai 2021)

Pauschal kann ich schreiben, das ich bis Dato mit Händlern die ihre Ware Oneline anbieten gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Muss aber auch schreiben das es bis Dato immer nur zwei sind, die da mein Vertrauen haben. Askari ist nicht meine Welt, nicht das ich gegen den Händler was habe, aber ist meine persönliche Meinung. Von meiner  Grundeinstellung her kaufe ich aber lieber direkt im Geschäft und dann nur grundsätzlich bei den "Kleinen", damit die sich in der gerade nicht leichten Zeit zumindest über Wasser halten können.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Mai 2021)

Hoi,

da die Angelzentrale schon mehrmals positiv Beurteilt wurde habe ich dort meine neue Rolle bestellt.
Ging flott und reibungslos über die Bühne aber statt dem Tütchen Gummibären wäre ein kleiner Gufi als Goody besser.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Carphunter87 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo kurze Frage,

meine Freundin hat heute ihre Prüfung bestanden. Nun fehlt ihr natürlich einiges an Angelzeug und von mir will sie sich die Sachen auch nicht immer nehmen. Kennt ihr (außer Askari) Onlineshops die Prozente für „Neuangler“ anbieten?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Mai 2021)

Edit by Mod.
Geht so nicht.
Dein Ärger in allen Ehren aber sowas geht öffentlich nicht. Probleme bitte mit dem Händler klären.


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Mai 2021)

Also ich hatte in den letzten 2jahren nie Probleme bei Askari und hab da oft bestellt. Mit den Promo Codes portofrei ab 25eu ist schon nicht schlecht 
Wenn ich schnell irgendwas brauche fahr ich immer in Shop 50km entfernt.


----------



## Ron73 (24. Mai 2021)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Hallo kurze Frage,
> 
> meine Freundin hat heute ihre Prüfung bestanden. Nun fehlt ihr natürlich einiges an Angelzeug und von mir will sie sich die Sachen auch nicht immer nehmen. Kennt ihr (außer Askari) Onlineshops die Prozente für „Neuangler“ anbieten?
> Danke und Grüße


https://www.angelsport.de/wir-gratulieren-zur-bestandenen-fischerei-pruefung/ auch wenn das Askari ist, habe ich als Anfänger dieses Angebot sehr gerne angenommen. Mittlerweile ist Askari nicht mehr der Shop meiner Wahl.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (20. Juni 2021)

Leider kann ich schon seit März nicht mehr viel positives über Askari berichten. Hatte diese Woche einiges Kleinzeug bestellt (vor allem Bleie, Haken und Futter zum Feedern) für knapp 40 Euro. Habe extra darauf geachtet, dass alle Artikel mit einem grünen Punkt für sofort lieferbar markiert waren. Gestern kam eine Mail mit dem Betreff „Versandverzögerung“. Die sollten vielleicht mal weniger Gutscheine verschicken und stattdessen an ihrer Logistik arbeiten.

Eine Bestellung bei der Sportanglerzentrale Nürnberg dagegen ging rasend schnell. Dort hatte ich eine Rute bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt und 2 Tage später erhalten.


----------



## harzsalm (20. Juni 2021)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Askari hab ich komplett storniert, nachdem die Lieferung immer wieder verschoben wurde.
> 
> ...


 Man sollte nicht immer auf diese Sonderverkaufspreise hoffen um zu sparen.,viel China  schei.........Ich bestelle  einfach bei Fa.Gerlinger der sicher nicht der Preiswerteste is,t aber sehr schnell und sehr gut bedient.Ich zahle  lieber etwas mehr und bekomme schnell die  bestellte Ware.Ramsch ist dort nicht im Angebot.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Juni 2021)

harzsalm schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht immer auf diese Sonderverkaufspreise hoffen um zu sparen.,viel* China * schei.........Ich bestelle  einfach bei Fa.Gerlinger der sicher nicht der Preiswerteste is,t aber sehr schnell und sehr gut bedient.Ich zahle  lieber etwas mehr und bekomme schnell die  bestellte Ware.Ramsch ist dort nicht im Angebot.


Handarbeit aus dem Erzgebirge hat eben seinen Preis.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (20. Juni 2021)

Sorry, wenn auch etwas Off-Topic: aber auf „Made in Germany“ lege ich keinen Wert. Hatte vor zwei Jahren einen 500 Euro teuren Esstisch von der Firma Mäusbacher gekauft. Wie sich herausgestellt hat, besteht die Platte aus einfachstem Furnier und hat schon nach wenigen Monaten sichtbare Kratzer abbekommen (durch normalen Gebrauch). Für den Preis hätte ich mehr erwartet. Kulant hat sich der Hersteller auch nicht gezeigt, als ich ihm Bilder von der Platte geschickt hatte. Habe auf meine Reklamation nur eine Mail voller Marketingfloskeln erhalten. Und die Aussage, dass man da nichts machen könne. Da gehe ich lieber zum schwedischen Möbelhaus. Von denen habe ich Schränke, die haben schon drei Umzüge mitgemacht. Und das sieht man ihnen nicht an.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Juni 2021)

Schreibe die Hersteller direkt  an kleiner Text  mit bestandener Prüfung  und nun  bist du auf der Suche  nach  deine Marke.Nun Suche d diese am Zug sich einen Kunden zusichern  .Da werden einige Päckchen  kommen.


----------



## Bilch (22. Juni 2021)

Ich habe eine gebrauchte Rute gekauft und leider ist sie mit einem gebrochenen Spitzenring angekommen. Das Problem war, dass der Ring eine sehr spezielle Farbe (Rahmen und Einlage) hat(te) und ich im Netz keinen ähnlichen gefunden habe. Habe deswegen verschiedene Shops, die Rutenringe verkaufen, in Deutschland und anderswo, angeschrieben. Eine Antwort habe ich aber nur von zwei bekommen - von Rutenring.de und von einem tschechischen Shop. Leider haben aber beide gesagt, dass sie keinen ähnlichen Ring haben. Die Emails habe ich an einem Freitagabend herumgeschickt und die Antwort von Rutenring habe ich schon am Samstagmorgen bekommen.

Mir ist also nichts anderes geblieben als eben einen farblich nicht genau passenden Ring zu kaufen. Das zusätzliche Problem war, dass der Ring einen Tube-Durchmesser von nur 1 mm haben musste und so einen Ring bekommt man nicht gerade überall. U.a. aber auch beim Rutenring. Weil ich von diesem Shop eine Antwort bekommen habe, war die Entscheidung nicht schwer. Nur einen Ring zu bestellen fand ich aber etwas blöd und habe eine größere Bestellung gemacht (noch ein paar Spitzenringe - für zwei andere Ruten und um einige auf Lager zu haben, neue Ringe für zwei Ruten und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten).

Um alles richtig zu bestellen war etwas mehr Kommunikation nötig und der Herr Justus Brenger hat sich wirklich extra bemüht. Hat immer sehr schnell geantwortet und ich muss sagen, dass die Kommunikation wirklich sehr angenehm und nett war.

Auch beim Versand haben sie sich sehr bemüht, sofort verschickt und im Paket habe ich noch ein paar extra Sachen gefunden.

Wenn jemand Rutenringe (oder Angelsachen für das Meeresangeln) braucht, kann ich Rutenring.de nur empfehlen.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juni 2021)

Keine Ahnung wo man das sonst posten könnte aber Facebook weiß was einen enthusiastischen Anglerfreund reizt


----------



## magut (29. Juni 2021)

AM Angelsport. Freitag Abend bestellt, Dienstag Lieferung erhalten.  (Österreich)  zuvor telefonisch nachgefragt.  Top Beratung netter Kontakt. Jederzeit wieder


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juli 2021)

Kennt jemand diesesn Shop?






						Beste Gummifische aus Handarbeit - Red Perch Shop
					

Du suchst den universellen Raubfischköder, dem du zu 100% vertraust? Steige jetzt um auf handgefertigte Köder von Red Perch - hoch realistische Köder!




					shop.red-perch.de
				




ich mein die GuFis sehen echt gut aus aber das Shop-Design schreckt ab ^^


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juli 2021)

Wo wir grad bei Onlineshopping sind.... danke Facebook

perfekt für den Angler von heute damit der Fang direkt auf allen Portalen live gestreamed und geteilt werden kann 

Edit by Mod!
Immer link setzen bitte, Fremdbilder hochladen ist(im öffentlichen Bereich) nicht erlaubt.


----------



## 49er (14. Juli 2021)

Das Impressum von dem Onlineshop sieht ja seriös aus. 
Von daher hätte ich erst mal keine Angst dort etwas zu bestellen.
Musst ja nicht gleich Millionen dort versenken.


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2021)

Moin, ich bin die Tage so hart wie nie abgezockt worden und beim Analogkauf wäre mir das sicherlich so nicht passiert. 

Ich fahre Ende des Monats zu einem Paylake nach Frankreich an dem son Wunddesinfektionsmittel verpflichtend mitgeführt werden muss.
Musste ich mir noch besorgen, habe mich aber über die Preise geärgert. 10 bis 15€ verlangen die großen Anbieter für ein Fläschchen mit 30ml Inhalt.
Dazu brauchte ich noch Haken und Schlagschnur, fand aber keinen Anbieter bei dem ich alles zu guten Konditionen bekam und musste dann zwangsläufig auf mindestens 2 Bestellungen aufteilen.
Jetzt ergab es sich zufällig, dass wir mit einigen Leuten portofrei bei Fischdeal bestellten und siehe da, da hatten sie son Mittelchen für etwa den halben Preis von Ultimate. Für mich steht Ultimate bis hier hin für unübertroffenes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, ich liebte diese Firma und mir fehlte sie regelrecht seit sie weitestgehend vom deutschen Markt verschwand. Einige meiner besten Käufe ever tragen dieses Brand.
Jetzt stand aber keine Füllmenge dabei; wunderte mich zwar, aber beim betrachten der Bilder schätzte ich die Flasche auch so auf 20, 30ml Fassungsvermögen, also eingepackt das Dingen.
Als ich den Sermes dann gestern auspackte und die Flasche in die Hand nahm, fürchtete ich schon, dass da was ausgelaufen sei, Füllhöhe vielleicht bei 25%, Verschluss schien aber dicht und ein Blick auf die Füllmenge ließ mir echt den Kiefer runter klappen.
Satte 5ml habe ich für knapp 6€ erworben, sprich der Literpeis liegt bei unglaublichen an die 1200€.
Also wenn DAS kein Wucher ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Das traurige ist, dass es weder wirtschaftlich noch logistisch für mich Sinn macht denen das Zeug zurück zu schicken, aber ich würde mich schämen, sowas ins Programm zu nehmen.









Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (14. Juli 2021)

Echt ne Frechheit sowas.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Füllhöhe vielleicht bei 25%,




Füll mit Wasser auf bis oben hin. Dann stimmt der Preis wieder.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Juli 2021)

Hat sich wohl geklärt.

R.s.


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2021)

Blackblei; Wie schon beim ersten Mal top Service und ne mega Qualität zu einem Toppreis.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Klemmhülsen hätte ich anderswo auch für 100€ oder so kaufen können.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Juli 2021)

Die Hülsen hab ich auch da über Ebay bestellt. Wirklich gut und billig.
Ich hab 1,2 er Hülsen bestellt gehabt. Mit der Quteschhülsenzange kriegt ich die kaum qequetscht. Habe die Kombizange genommen. Wie machst du das bei den dicken Hülsen?


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diesesn Shop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Der Shop ist legit.. kollege hat da gufis bestellt und die sehen unglaublich gut aus ! Wirklich UNGLAUBLICH gut, fast zu schade um damit zu angeln


----------



## jkc (17. Juli 2021)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Die Hülsen hab ich auch da über Ebay bestellt. Wirklich gut und billig.
> Ich hab 1,2 er Hülsen bestellt gehabt. Mit der Quteschhülsenzange kriegt ich die kaum qequetscht. Habe die Kombizange genommen. Wie machst du das bei den dicken Hülsen?


Hi, ich habe es noch nicht probiert, aber der Plan ist schon mit der Quetschhülsenzange zu arbeiten, hatte bisher bei anderen Hülsen gleicher Göße auch noch nie Probleme.
Edit: Geht total easy mit der Quetschhülsenzange, da hatte ich schon deutlich widerspenstigere Hülsen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juli 2021)

Die Hülsen sehen gut aus - wie lang sind die denn? Über 1 cm?


----------



## jkc (17. Juli 2021)

Ich denke so 12mm, kann nachher aber gerne mal messen


----------



## jkc (17. Juli 2021)

Es sind genau 10mm


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin die Tage so hart wie nie abgezockt worden und beim Analogkauf wäre mir das sicherlich so nicht passiert.
> 
> Ich fahre Ende des Monats zu einem Paylake nach Frankreich an dem son Wunddesinfektionsmittel verpflichtend mitgeführt werden muss.
> Musste ich mir noch besorgen, habe mich aber über die Preise geärgert. 10 bis 15€ verlangen die großen Anbieter für ein Fläschchen mit 30ml Inhalt.
> ...


Der Fi..,lauert überall.


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe es noch nicht probiert, aber der Plan ist schon mit der Quetschhülsenzange zu arbeiten, hatte bisher bei anderen Hülsen gleicher Göße auch noch nie Probleme.
> Edit: Geht total easy mit der Quetschhülsenzange, da hatte ich schon deutlich widerspenstigere Hülsen.


Hm, mit meiner Zange hab ich gequetscht und die ganze Hand war rot


----------



## Angler2097 (18. Juli 2021)

Was hast du für eine Zange? Das sind bei mir die ersten Hülsen, mit denen ich Probleme habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (18. Juli 2021)

Der einzige Nachteil des Brexits ist das der Einkauf bei den wunderbar günstigen englischen Onlineshops verkompliziert worden ist. Die Lieferdauer hat sich erheblich erhöht. Früher kam das Paket in wenigen Tagen an. Durch die Verzollung wird es nicht nur teuer sondern es dauert auch relativ lange.


----------



## Jurben (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe am 15.07 bei 
www.maver.shop aus Österreich eine sinkende Angelschnur bestellt.
Gestern habe ich das Paket hier in Hamburg in Empfang genommen.
Alles Top!
Am 16.07 habe ich dei der Angeldomäne eine Daiwa Ninja Match 3000C bestellt.
Auch diese konnte ich gestern in Empfang nehmen.

Ich kann diese Shops bedenkenlos empfehlen.

Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (22. Juli 2021)

Ist dieser Thread eigentlich auf Angelshops begrenzt? Möchte nämlich gerne eine sehr positive Erfahrung mit dem Elektronik/Computershop Gravis teilen. Hatte dort kürzlich ein MacBook bestellt, das wurde auch sehr zeitig geliefert. Allerdings hat es die Post in unserer Mülltonne deponiert (und wenigstens einen Zettel mit dem handschriftlichen Hinweis "schwarze Tonne" im Briefkasten hinterlassen). Hatte Gravis mitgeteilt, wie die Post mit ihrer Ware umgeht - und prompt wurden mir die Versandkosten erstattet. Mit dem Hinweis, man werde die Post mit meinem Erlebnis konfrontieren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Allerdings hat es die Post in unserer Mülltonne deponiert (und wenigstens einen Zettel mit dem handschriftlichen Hinweis "schwarze Tonne" im Briefkasten hinterlassen).



Keine Frage, der Job des Paketausfahrers ist kein leichter aber einige von den Typen gehen echt gar nicht. Man kann doch nicht eine Sendung in der Mülltonne deponieren, nur weil man sie unbedingt vom Wagen haben möchte. Man selbst möchte doch auch nicht, dass wenn man etwas gekauft hat, jemand anderes das dann in eine stinkende und dreckige Mülltonne stopft.

Leute gibt es, die gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (22. Juli 2021)

Wenigstens wurde die Tonne am Vortag geleert. Aber staubig und schmutzig ist sie ja trotzdem.

Ich hätte noch erwähnen sollen, dass ich zuhause war. Aus dem Garten habe die Postbotin sogar noch vorbeilaufen sehen. Ein Klingeln habe ich allerdings nicht gehört.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (22. Juli 2021)

Gutes Versteck. Vielleicht etwas eklig, aber welcher potenzielle Dieb schaut dort nach…


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Aus dem Garten habe die Postbotin sogar noch vorbeilaufen sehen.



Wobei man sagen muss, der alteingesessene Postbüddel arbeitet nach wie vor vernünftig, zumindest hier auf dem Land. 

Es sind die Paketfahrer der diversen Versandunternehmen, die gerne einmal Mist machen. Teilweise sind da aber auch ganz schöne Gestalten dabei. Natürlich sind nicht alle so aber leider kommt es trotzdem nicht gerade selten vor. Ich denke davon können alle die schon einmal online etwas bestellt haben ein leidiges Liedchen singen. Benachrichtigungen im Briefkasten, dass man geklingelt hätte aber niemand da war, obwohl man zu Hause war. Das Paket einfach in den Hausflur gestellt und irgendeine unleserliche gefälschte Unterschrift auf dem Liefernachweis usw. usw.


----------



## Verstrahlt (22. Juli 2021)




----------



## nostradamus (22. Juli 2021)

Naja wenigstens hast du das Paket bekommen....


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Juli 2021)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand after Brexit Erfahrungen mit Angling Direct gesammelt ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (27. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand after Brexit Erfahrungen mit Angling Direct gesammelt ?


Versand dauert länger. Wird zwar wie gewohnt sehr schnell losgeschickt, aber das Paket liegt dann eine Zeitlang beim Zoll. Man muss sich aber um nichts kümmern. Zoll übernimmt AD. Gratisversand war früher so ab um die 30€ wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Jetzt ist der Betrag höher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (28. Juli 2021)

Askari, Juli 2021 :


Zweites Storno innerhalb von drei Monaten, weil dort offenbar weder Lebendköder noch ein Paar popelige Schuhe auf Lager sind. (Alles bis jetzt lieferbar laut Seite) Wenn laut drei verschiedener MA am Telefon alle bestellten Artikel am Lager sind, dann können die ständigen Verzögerungen ja nur noch an fehlenden Komissionierern liegen,die sich sicherlich wg. der üppigen Entlohnung in der Dom Rep. die Sonne uffn Wanst scheinen lassen. Storno ist nicht möglich, was ein Unding ist wenn noch nichts verpackt oder bereits auf dem Weg ist. Langsam ist dieser eigenartige Laden, bei dem offenbar nur die Werbeabteilung funktioniert, ein Fall für die Verbraucherzentrale o.ä.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Storno ist nicht möglich, was ein Unding ist wenn noch nichts verpackt oder bereits auf dem Weg ist.



Ja das hatte ich auch schon.
Am Telefon sagte die Dame: "Die Bestellung ist schon in der Versandabteilung. Storno geht nicht mehr."
Also hab ich drei Wochen(!!!) später einfach die Annahme verweigert.
Warum verschickt man nach drei Wochen noch ein Paket welches der Kunde nicht mehr braucht?

Diese unnützen Transportkosten könnte Askari sich sparen wenn die interne Kommunikation funktionieren würde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (28. Juli 2021)

^ Wird meiner Meinung nach eine interne Anweisung sein. Storno war vor zwei Jahren ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## Danschman (31. Juli 2021)

Da ja wieder Reisezeit ist, mal bei *gt-fishing.com* bestellt. 

-> schneller, kostenloser Versand und auch noch ein Goodie drin  Kann ich nur empfehlen, für jeden der Tackle fürs Meers benötigt.


----------



## świetlik (7. August 2021)

Hallo 
Ich wollte nachfragen was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit fischdeal.de.
Ich will eine baitcast Rolle kaufen.  Da ist sie da und am günstigsten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2021)

Ich hab da schonmal (Rollen) bestellt und es lief alles reibungslos. Der Versand dauerte allerdngs etwas länger. 10 Tage  bis zur Lieferung glaube ich.


----------



## jkc (9. August 2021)

Jou, wir haben da schon häufig bestellt, erinnere mich an keine Probleme...


----------



## rippi (16. August 2021)

Wie sieht es mit CE-Angelshop oder KL-Angelshop aus? Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. August 2021)

KL ist absolut zuverlässig. Da hab ich schon paarmal bestellt.


----------



## Justin123 (16. August 2021)

Bestelle auch seit Jahren und häufig bei KL, nie ein Problem gehabt aber bei nem Kollegen von mir haben se mal richtig Scheiß gebaut.. Woran das lag, keine Ahnung.


----------



## rippi (17. August 2021)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Bestelle auch seit Jahren und häufig bei KL, nie ein Problem gehabt aber bei nem Kollegen von mir haben se mal richtig Scheiß gebaut.. Woran das lag, keine Ahnung.


Was geschah da?


----------



## Justin123 (17. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Was geschah da?


Wir wollten nach Frankreich und er benötigte noch paar Sachen wie Ruten, Rollen, liege usw die er etwa anderhalb Wochen vorher bestellte, alles war auf sofort lieferbar wurde aber nicht verschickt auf Nachfrage dann ob was nicht da ist ein hin und her von wegen es wäre alles da es geht heute raus was halt über Tage so war und jedesmal hat man ihm am Telefon gesagt geht heute raus alles da man weiß auch nicht genau wo der Fehler lag, er hat dann auch angeboten es abzuholen aber angeblich ist es da und geht heute raus. Kam dann Freitags bevor es Montags los ging. Vielleicht war doch was nicht lieferbar und man wollte es nicht eingestehen, keine Ahnung wo das Problem da lag. 
Ich persönlich kann mich nicht beschweren, bei mir lief immer alles reibungslos.


----------



## rippi (18. August 2021)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Wir wollten nach Frankreich und er benötigte noch paar Sachen wie Ruten, Rollen, liege usw die er etwa anderhalb Wochen vorher bestellte, alles war auf sofort lieferbar wurde aber nicht verschickt auf Nachfrage dann ob was nicht da ist ein hin und her von wegen es wäre alles da es geht heute raus was halt über Tage so war und jedesmal hat man ihm am Telefon gesagt geht heute raus alles da man weiß auch nicht genau wo der Fehler lag, er hat dann auch angeboten es abzuholen aber angeblich ist es da und geht heute raus. Kam dann Freitags bevor es Montags los ging. Vielleicht war doch was nicht lieferbar und man wollte es nicht eingestehen, keine Ahnung wo das Problem da lag.
> Ich persönlich kann mich nicht beschweren, bei mir lief immer alles reibungslos.


Hat er da angerufen und die Mitarbeiter beleidigt?


----------



## Justin123 (18. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Hat er da angerufen und die Mitarbeiter beleidigt?


Nein?
Und auch schon bevor er angerufen hat ging ja schon einiges schief weil nicht versendet wurde obwohl alles auf sofort lieferbar stand.


----------



## vollek (26. August 2021)

Bei Angelandi  Meeresangelshop am Samstag ein bisschen Gerödel bestellt. Am Dienstag war alles vor Ort. Ständige Info über Versand und Liefertermin.
Gratis noch ein Päckchen Backteig zum Pannieren von Fisch erhalten. Sehr guter Service ,kann ich weiter empfehlen.


----------



## yukonjack (27. August 2021)

Vor 3 Tagen bei Askari (Bekleidung, Futterzusätze und Nubsis + Gratisgeschenk) bestellt, heute kompl. Lieferung. Alles i.O.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2021)

Da kann man ja fast schon gratulieren.


----------



## yukonjack (27. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da kann man ja fast schon gratulieren.


Ich bin nun nicht der Vielkäufer bei A. Aber in 25 Jahren ( im Schnitt 1-2 Bestellungen pro Jahr) habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt. Auch 2 oder 3 Reklamationen verliefen kulant und zu meiner Zufriedenheit. War vielleicht Glück.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2021)

Ich bestelle(wegen den manchmal guten Angeboten) auch seit Jahren immer wieder mal da aber hatte auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen dabei.

Ist immer ein bisschen Nervenkitzel dabei und spannend.......(.vielleicht bestelle ich auch deswegen  )?


----------



## świetlik (27. August 2021)

Ich bestelle bei Askari oft und gerne. 
Meistens mit Lieferung zum Askari Shop. 
Wegen Angebote und Aktionen meist am Wochenende bestellt und ca. mitte der Woche zum ist  Abholung bereit. 
Nicht alles steht im Laden und so ein Lösung ist perfekt für mich. 
Man kann mehr bestellen und das nehmen was gefehlt. 
Und die sehr netten Kollegen im Bremen helfen gerne bei Auswahl.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Askari Shop.



So'n Laden hat natürlich Vorteile aber hier gibt's keinen.


----------



## Bleizange (27. August 2021)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Fishernator gemacht. Die gelisteten Produkte waren bis jetzt auch immer tatsächlich vorhanden. Verkauft auch in der Bucht unter dem Namen Angelzubehör.


----------



## SimonHL (27. August 2021)

grundsätzlich habe ich auch gute erfahrungen mit askari gemacht.ok ... letzte lieferung war unvollständig ... hab ich reklamiert ... wurde nachgeliefert.fertig.aber es stimmt,was prof schreibt ... jedesmal spannend,ob alles bestellte auch geliefert wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (7. September 2021)

DerAngler, ausreichende Verpackung mit Luftpolster und schneller Versand. Der Versand mit GLS vom Norden in die Mitte ist bissel blöd,da der Krempel erst zum ZUP Neuenstein geht und dann nach Ostthüringen. LZ. 2. Tage.

Angelplatz versendet wohl neuerdings (teilweise) selbst Ruten ohne Luftpolster und in bereits gebrauchten Kartons. (Knickstellen, alte Aufkleber) Leider zurück, auch wenn das gute Stück unbeschädigt aussah. LZ. ca. 1. Woche.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> AP versendet wohl



Wer ist AP? AngelPomäne?


----------



## jkc (7. September 2021)

Angelplatz vermutlich, aber auch ich würde eine unmissverständliche Schreibweise bevorzugen. Gibt ja praktisch bei jeder Abkürzung immer mehrere Kandidaten auf die die Initialen passen könnten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tuxedo75 (17. September 2021)

Hallo in die RUnde,

diese Woche das Erste mal bei Tackle-Deals bestellt.

Die beiden Ruten kamen 48 Stunden später an und das trotz knapp 2m Transportmaß ohne Sperrgutzuschlag. 

Und worüber freut man sich noch? Über Geschenke die man sich je nach Warenwert aussuchen darf 

War mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte mal, dass ich dort eingekauft habe.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2021)

Ich habe aktuell gute Erfahrungen mit zwei Online Shops gemacht.

Lieferzeit ab Bestellung, zwei Tage bei:








						morefish Angelbedarf
					

Jeder Fisch ist anders, jedes Wasser speziell - jeder Angler auch. deswegen bietet morefish für nahezu jeden Bedarf den passenden Köder.




					www.morefish.de
				



Etwa zehn Artikel, alles komplett vorhanden.

Lieferzeit ab Bestellung, drei Tage bei:




__





						Jerkbait.com - Jerkbait.com
					

Bietet eine große Auswahl an Jerkbaits, Twitchbaits und Wobblern




					www.jerkbait.com
				



Ebenfalls Bestellung von ca.30 Artikeln, vollständig.
*Besonders hervorzuheben, man kann sich über einen Konfigurator super gute Vorfächer bauen lassen!*
Als Grundmaterial dient das 1x7 von AFW (American Fishing Wire), bestes Material für ernst zu nehmende Vorfächer.
Und so viel teurer als andere Fertigvorfächer sind diese auch nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Spaßfischer (22. September 2021)

Heute Lieferung von camo tackle bekommen, Sonntag bestellt. Und wie immer, noch zwei gratis Gummifische zum ausprobieren. Bin da Dauerbesteller und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden


----------



## ElloHH (29. September 2021)

Ich habe in den vergangenen zwei Monaten insgesamt drei Bestellungen beim Koeder-laden.de aufgegeben. Da alles top ist bisher, kann ich natürlich nichts zu Reklamationen sagen, aber der Bestellprozess spricht Bände. Meine letzte Bestellung (zwei Hardbaits —> kleines Paket) hab ich gestern aufgeben, etwa eine Stunde später erhielt ich schon die Nachricht, dass die Artikel verschickt wurden und heute morgen hielt ich das Paket in meinen Händen. Der absolute Wahnsinn. Verschickt wurde mit DPD. Sowohl im Shop als auch bei DPD scheint einiges richtig gemacht zu werden.


----------



## Phoenix84 (30. September 2021)

Habe letzte Woche auch bei Köder-Laden eine Bestellung aufgegeben, wurde superschnell geliefert, alles Top.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Oktober 2021)

Edit: meine Frage hat sich gerade selbst geklärt.


----------



## geomas (7. November 2021)

Nur zur Info: aktuell (Sonntag Vormittag) wurde anglingdirect - sowohl mit .co.uk als auch mit .de am Ende Opfer von irgendwelchen Freaks. 
Die Seiten sind entweder ganz unzugänglich, oder man landet auf einer, ähemm, Erwachsenen-Unterhaltungs-Website.

Hoffentlich haben die Saboteure nicht die Kundendaten abgegriffen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben die Saboteure nicht die *Kundendaten* abgegriffen...



Hast du schon versucht dich damit auf der Erwachsenenseite einzuloggen? 

Ist natürlich ne blöde Sache sowas. Da fragt man sich immer wieder - warum macht man sowas?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. November 2021)

Das Handy warnt aber schon


----------



## geomas (7. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du schon versucht dich damit auf der Erwachsenenseite einzuloggen?
> 
> Ist natürlich ne blöde Sache sowas. Da fragt man sich immer wieder - warum macht man sowas?


Ich habe null Ahnung vom Hacking, vielleicht hat AD mit den Zertifikaten geschlampt und irgendwelche „Sportsfreunde” haben denen diskret am WE ein falsches Zertifikat untergeschoben. Könnte auch ein „Schülerstreich”, Modell 2021, gewesen sein.


----------



## geomas (7. November 2021)

Hecht100+ - ja, danke fürs Nachforschen!
Und je nach Browser und dessen Einstellungen landet man dort, wo man eigentlich jetzt nicht hinwollte oder bei der Warnung.
Auch Routereinstellungen... könnten evtl. einen Einfluß darauf haben, ob man gewarnt wird oder direkt weitergeleitet wird.

Nachtrag, eben gefunden, sie sind am Ball :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457032655162195983


----------



## Minimax (7. November 2021)

Blöder Cybervandalismus.


----------



## geomas (8. November 2021)

Okay, offenbar haben die Hacker jetzt auch den Twitter-Account von AD gekapert:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457478807829549063

PS. sieht nicht wie ein Schülerstreich aus ;-((


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2021)

Na das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten!


----------



## Verstrahlt (8. November 2021)

Würde mich echt interessieren ob ihr jetzt echt da Premium habt... der spass kostet anscheinend ~100eu ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (9. November 2021)

Nu ja, hoffentlich passt wenigstens der Content zur jeweiligen Methode. "Coarse Fishing Gilfs ..."


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2021)

Hack bei Angler-Shop – Kunden landen auf Porno-Seite
					

Ein Hack beim größten Online-Shop für Angler-Zubehör in Großbritannien sorgt für Lacher. Denn Kunden werden nun direkt auf eine Pornoseite umgeleitet.




					www.heute.at


----------



## thanatos (11. November 2021)

Ja da hilft nur eins Browserwechsel und ein zweites neue email-adresse .
Habe ich so gemacht und seit her möchten mich nicht mehr so viele Damen - die meine 
Ekel sein könnten - kennen lernen weil ich sooo´n toller Mann bin ,
und auch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden wollen kein Geld mehr zur Klageeinstellung weil ich ja 
illegal was runtergeladen habe , Kinderpornos verbreite , rassistische Ansichten verbreite etc pp

naja der online Handel hat schon einige Vorteile nicht nur bei Angelgerät - man weis das man
das bekommt was man bestellt - besser als 100Km rum düsen und der Artikel ist gerade nicht da.
Nachteil man sieht nur die Bilder - ganz groß die Freude wenn es dann besser als erwartet ist -
ist wie Weihnachten - na ja da bekommt  man aber auch nicht immer was man sich wünscht .
Deshalb mach ich auch nicht beim " Wichteln " mit .


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Nachteil man sieht nur die Bilder - ganz groß die Freude wenn es dann besser als erwartet ist -
> ist wie Weihnachten - na ja da bekommt  man aber auch nicht immer was man sich wünscht .


Das mit den Bildern ist ein gutes Beispiel. Gerade bei Ruten erkennt man auf den Bildern so gut wie nichts. Die sehen in echt immer anders aus. Details, wie die Qualität der Ringe, kann man online kaum überprüfen. 

Dennoch bestelle ich auch viel online. Wirklich gut sortiert sind die wenigsten Angelgeschäfte bei mir im weiteren Umkreis. Letztens war ich in einem Laden, da waren die Ruten nicht in den dafür vorgesehenen Markenständern sortiert. Also z.B. standen Daiwa-Ruten in einem Ständer mit Balzer-Logo. Und Spinn- und Karpfenruten waren wild durcheinander. Wenn du da etwas bestimmtes suchst, bist du aufgeschmissen. Und wenn mir der lokale Dealer dann etwas über den Großhändler bestellt, dauert die Lieferung meist mehrere Wochen.


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2021)

Erneut eine prima Leistung von Baitstore (Kamen)
Eine Angelrute Freitagabend 22h bestellt (also Samstag); Gerade eben per GLS geliefert. Top


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Angelrute



Was für eine?


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für eine?


Die kleine günstige 10ft Korum, die geomas im Ükel beschrieben hat. Ich hab sie gegoogelt und war gleich ganz angetan. Die Bestellung war ca. 10 minuten raus, bevor er ihre Schwachstellen in sein Post editiert hat  Ist auch wirklich nicht die snappyeste, aber kann man gut machen. Und Hübsch ist sie sowieso. Ich glaub die letzten Döbel (Und den/die von heute) die er auf die Schuppen gelegt hat, gehen auf ihr Konto.


----------



## geomas (7. Dezember 2021)

Der heutige Döbel kam an der zum Vergleich gefischten DAM-Picker. 
Aber die Korum ist ne prima Rute für diese Arte der Angelei. Und schnieker als andere, auch teurere Ruten.


----------



## geomas (8. Dezember 2021)

Angel-Haack ist bisher immer top gewesen, meist ne sehr schnelle Lieferung. 
Und bei Problemen (Lieferumfang weicht von Beschreibung ab) finden die schnell ne gute Lösung. 

Ebenfalls absolut spitze ist der boiliebudeshop. 

anglingdirect.de scheint aktuell am Limit zu sein: die Statusanzeige („Verarbeitung”/„Vollständig”) stimmt nicht mehr. Also es gibt keine Versandbenachrichtigung. Ein dickes *+* kriegt AD für die gute Verpackung. Und ne versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab (derzeit) 19€ Bestellwert ist ne Ansage.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (8. Dezember 2021)

ich find es schade, dass fast alle im netz bestellen und ihre köder dann beim händler um die ecke kaufen -
was meint ihr, wie lange die noch durchhalten können ? und woher bekommt ihr dann euere köder ?


----------



## honig-im-kopf (8. Dezember 2021)

nein, ich habe keinen angelladen - wollte aber gern einen eröffnen.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> und woher bekommt ihr dann euere köder ?


aus dem Automaten, rund um die Uhr und an Sonn u. Feiertagen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (8. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> ich find es schade, dass fast alle im netz bestellen und ihre köder dann beim händler um die ecke kaufen -
> was meint ihr, wie lange die noch durchhalten können ? und woher bekommt ihr dann euere köder ?


Boilies, Pellets und ähnliches kann man ja auch wunderbar online bestellen. Würmer halte ich in einem großen Maurereimer im Keller. Ab und an gehe ich nach einem starken Regen nach draußen und sammle einige Regenwürmer ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> ich find es schade, dass fast alle im netz bestellen und ihre köder dann beim händler um die ecke kaufen -
> was meint ihr, wie lange die noch durchhalten können ? und woher bekommt ihr dann euere köder ?


Bei den großen Tierhandlungen/Ketten, für den Tierfutterbedarf.
Die Angelläden der Umgebung haben schon lange nicht mehr einen vergleichbaren (Frische-)Service.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> nein, ich habe keinen angelladen - wollte aber gern einen eröffnen.



Mach lieber ne Würstchenbude auf, ist sicherer und bringt bessere Marge.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (8. Dezember 2021)

tolle idee - gibt eh fast nur noch dönerbuden


----------



## yukonjack (8. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> tolle idee - gibt eh fast nur noch dönerbuden


Vernünftigen Businessplan aufstellen (den Posten "Schutzgeld" nicht vergessen), dann klappt das.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (8. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Vernünftigen Businessplan aufstellen (den Posten "Schutzgeld" nicht vergessen), dann klappt das.



schutzgeld, brauch ich nicht - und wer welches möchte, hat ein problem


----------



## prinz1 (8. Dezember 2021)

Moin!
Baitcastrute am 28.11. abends bestellt bei Angling-direct.
Am 06.12. per GLS extrem sicher verpackt angekommen. ( dickes, fettes Papprohr )
Die Leute da machen nen geilen Job!
Danke sagt

Jens


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2021)

Scheint als wären die Schwierigkeiten mit dem Brexit, die Anfang des Jahres zu langen Lieferzeiten geführt haben, aktuell passé? Nice.


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> ich find es schade, dass fast alle im netz bestellen und ihre köder dann beim händler um die ecke kaufen -
> was meint ihr, wie lange die noch durchhalten können ? und woher bekommt ihr dann euere köder ?


Ach, diese Scheindiskussion zwischen Onlineshopping und Laden vor Ort haben wir hier doch alle drei Wochen.
Es hat sich doch gezeigt, daß die meisten (hier) schon darauf achten, ihren lokalen Händler zu unterstützen und eben nicht geizgeilmässig nur online zu Tiefstpreisen kaufen. Und da geht's eben nicht nur um ein Töpfchen Maden, sondern um Kunstköder, Haken, Schnur, Kleinteile "Grünzeug" etc. Etc. Das läppert sich.

Den "Reinen" Onlinekäufer gibt's glaube ich nur sehr selten, und umgekehrt hat bestimmt schon jeder mal was im Internet bestellt.

Ich hab den Eindruck, zumindest bei meinem lokalen Händler, das der gut über die Runden kommt. Da sind eigentlich immer Kunden im Laden und ich seh schon manche gute Combo über die Theke gehen. Der tut aber auch was dafür und bietet Service, Beratung und wirklich kundenfreundlich Öffnungszeiten.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (8. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns im Ort gibt es 2 Angelgeschäfte. Aber beide sind nur Nebenerwerb, da die Besitzer noch einen anderen Job haben. In den Shops gibt es auch keine Angestellten. Außer vielleicht mal eine Aushilfe am Samstag. Ist das eigentlich die Regel, oder gibt es andernorts vermehrt Angelhändler, die ihren Shop als alleinigen Broterwerb betreiben?


----------



## Niklas32 (8. Dezember 2021)

In meinem Heimatort gibt es einen Angelladen, welcher zwar gleichzeitig noch ein Reisebüro beinhaltet. Der Fokus liegt dort aber schon auf dem Angelladen. Einen Ort weiter gibt es einen reinen Angelladen.
In meinem aktuellen Ständchen gibt es mehrere reine Angelläden. Viele allerdings reicht weit außerhalb.


----------



## Nuesse (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich kauf nur spezielle Spezialköder online ,den Rest hol ich mir hier
vor Ort .

Nur momentan wegen 2G eine wenig kompliziert


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Dezember 2021)

Hoi,

ich kauf eigentlich auch nur vor Ort vor allem Rollen und Ruten aber wenn ich die gewünschten Sachen da nicht bekomme weiche aus!

Am Montag beim "Der Angler" eine Shimano Zodias (Spinne) und eine Catana (Stippe) bestellt und heute die Ruten sehr gut verpackt bekommen!
Wermutstropfen bei der Stippe hätte ich mich schon ein passender Stonfo als Beigabe gewünscht!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> nein, ich habe keinen angelladen - wollte aber gern einen eröffnen.


Wenn du ein Laden aufmachen willst, dann mach einen mit der Brechstange auf…
Geht am schnellsten ..


----------



## honig-im-kopf (8. Dezember 2021)

dann lieber ne bratwurschtbude .... da gibts dann schutzgeld, wurde mir geschrieben ...


----------



## Blueser (8. Dezember 2021)

Ob du welches bekommst oder zahlen musst, hängt vom Bundesland des Herstellers deiner Würste ab ...


----------



## honig-im-kopf (8. Dezember 2021)

ich bleibe im mittleren westen ...


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> ich bleibe im mittleren westen ...


Hallo,

ist auch nicht so sicher, da wurde "Wild Bill Hickok" einst (1876) auch erschossen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## honig-im-kopf (9. Dezember 2021)

der war zu langsam - schiessen kann ich ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2021)

Schießen ist nicht das Problem, Treffen heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schießen ist nicht das Problem, Treffen heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (9. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schießen ist nicht das Problem, Treffen heißt das Zauberwort.



ok, mit ner 9 mm bin ich nicht ganz so gut, wie mit gewehr -
aber bis auf 20 m reicht es zumindest zum stoppen des gegners


----------



## geomas (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe ungarische Knoblauchpellets, damit kann ich jeden Gegner (von Ungaren und dicken Cypriniden mal abgesehen) auf 50m stoppen.


Und zurück zum Thema: ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich als Nicht-Karpfenangler mit „carphuntersproshop” auf ebay gemacht. 
Die Preise sind meist ebenso gut wie die Auswahl, die Versandkosten kenne ich als Kunden-freundlich und der Versand ging bislang immer blitzschnell.


----------



## geomas (21. Dezember 2021)

Noch mal ein Lob für den Exner-Shop: superschnelle Lieferung ohne jedes Problemchen. Gute Verpackung ohne es dabei zu übertreiben. 
Positiv: die versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab 50€ Warenwert.


----------



## Justin123 (10. Januar 2022)

Hab gerade 4 Shimano Ultegra CI4 14000 bei Askari bestellt.
Mal sehen ob das kein Fehler war. Rollen sind mit 1-3 Monaten lieferzeit angegeben. Sind momentan aber auch bei anderen Shops oft nicht zu bekommen und auch da Teilweise mit 5-6 Monaten Lieferzeit angegeben. 
Bestelle normalerweise nie bei Askari (ist glaube die 3 Bestellung die ich jemals bei denen aufgegeben habe, aus gutem Grund natürlich) aber bei dem Preis konnte leider keiner mithalten. 215 Euro das Stück, das günstige was man sonst bekommt sind 250. Macht dann immerhin rund 140 Euro Ersparnis bei vier Rollen.

Bin mal gepannt...


----------



## rippi (11. Januar 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Hab gerade 4 Shimano Ultegra CI4 14000 bei Askari bestellt.
> Mal sehen ob das kein Fehler war. Rollen sind mit 1-3 Monaten lieferzeit angegeben.


Ja, das heißt: Die kommen nie


----------



## Justin123 (11. Januar 2022)

Die Befürchtung hab ich irgendwie auch, naja mal abwarten


----------



## Tuxedo75 (14. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal ein Lob für den Teflonscheiben-Markt da lassen.

Bei Fragen wird einem sehr schnell weitergeholfen und die Sachen sind bisher innerhalb 1-2 Werktage bei mir gut verpackt und heil angekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2022)

Exner Shop - alles vorrätig wie im Shop angegeben und sehr schnell geliefert.


----------



## geomas (1. Februar 2022)

Ne sehr schnelle Lieferung kann ich von ehmanns.de vermelden.
Die haben ein begrenztes Programm, aber es sind ein paar echte Raritäten (günstige Restposten für den Friedfischfreund) dabei.


----------



## Doanafischer (2. Februar 2022)

KL Angelsport - Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag geliefert. Alles tip top. Besser geht's nicht.


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2022)

Jou, da ging auch meine letzte Bestellung hin, war ebenfalls sehr schnell und alles tutti


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Februar 2022)

Aktuell bei mir: Tackle Dealer - wieder alles einwandfrei wie schon früher.

Am So wurde mir noch ne Frage per E-Mail sehr schnell beantwortet, dann gleich danach bestellt, heute vollständig da.

Mit denen habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt, ganz im Gegenteil - da passt auch die Kommunikation, wenn man vorab noch was wissen will


----------



## Dietmar B. (22. Februar 2022)

Ärger mit Fischdeal.de

Kann es sein, daß sich die "Shop-Politik" bei Fischdeal.de in letzter Zeit geändert hat?  Ich habe früher oft und viel bei Fischdeal.de. gekauft. Gab es mal etwas nur im NL-Shop, war das auch kein Problem. Tauchte mal ein "Problem" auf, dann wurde das schnell im Sinne des Kunden gelöst und man war zufrieden. Das galt so bis vor ca. zwei Jahren. Die Preise bei Fischdeal.de stiegen deutlich und meine Bestelltätigkeit wurde weniger und die Bestellungen auch kleiner. Vor über einer Woche habe ich dort eine Inline-Rute zum Welsangeln gekauft. Ist eigentlich eine schöne Rute, wenn nicht der Rollenhalter schief montiert worden wäre. Unten auf dem Foto sieht man die Bescherung. In meinen Augen ist dies ein eindeutiger Mangel. Welsruten werden im Drill äußerst stark belastet. Wenn dann die Rolle schief steht, kommt es zu einer einseitigen erhöhten Belastung der Schnurführung. Das kann zu einem Schaden führen. Ich habe erstmal mein Glück am Service-Telefon versucht. Dort wurde mir gesagt, das müsse so sein, ansonsten müsse man mal beim Lieferanten nachfragen. Erstens ist diese Antwort völliger Blödsinn und zweitens sind in Deutschland noch immer die Verkäufer gewährleistungspflichtig, nicht die Lieferanten. Leider kann man diese Antwort nicht mit einer Inkompetenz des Mitarbeiters entschuldigen. Es geht einfach nur darum, Reklamationen abzulehnen.  Dann habe ich mal mein Glück per E-Mail versucht. Ich könne ja die Rute zurück geben und soll natürlich den Rückversand selber bezahlen. Fischdeal bietet da auf seiner Seite die Möglichkeit eines Ticket-Kaufs. Angeblich bekommt man dafür keine Rechnung. Ich weigere mich, den Rückversand selber zu bezahlen. Ich will keine Rückgabe, sondern einen mangelhaften Artikel reklamieren und gegen einen mangelfreien Artikel ersetzt haben. Für den Rückversand eines mangelhaften Artikels hat der Verkäufer zu zahlen und nicht der Käufer. Ich habe mehrfach ein Rückversandticket erbeten, leider ohne Ergebnis. Die Antwort blieb gleich, ein schief montierter Rollenhalter ist kein Mangel und so gewollt. Man stelle sich vor, man kauft ein neues Auto das ständig nach links zieht. Der Verkäufer erklärt einem dann, das müsse so sein, die meisten Straßen sind ja auch nicht gerade. Fischdeal.de reagiert jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr und verweigert die Gewährleistung. Hätte ich mir vorher bei dem Shop nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2022)

Hi, um welche Rute handelt es sich?

Mutmaßlich MAD Cat oder WFT, schreib den entsprechenden Herrsteller doch mal an, ob die Ruten mit schiefen Rollenhaltern im Programm haben.
So ein "neues" Konzept sollte wohl in der Artikelbeschreibung erwähnt sein...

So ein Quatsch, dass das gewollt wäre, kann man sich ja gar nicht ausdenken.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Februar 2022)

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich auch eine Rute dort bestellt. Hat ein paar Tage gedauert, bis die Lieferung verschickt wurde und war auch nicht besonders gut verpackt (Rute in zu großem Karton, Null Polsterung), lief aber sonst reibungslos.


----------



## Dietmar B. (23. Februar 2022)

Och,

die Rute war gut verpackt. Nur was danach kam.......


----------



## Tuxedo75 (23. Februar 2022)

Hi Dietmar, 

wirklich schade so etwas zu lesen... hatte bisher bei Fischdeal, positive Erfahrungen gesammelt, aber auch zugegebenermaßen nur "Kleinteile" bestellt.
Über die sagenhaften Rabatte muss ich aber immer schmunzeln, jedoch hat der Shop wenigstnes mal ein paar "günstige" Marken wie Ultimate im Programm, dass man ansonsten kaum findet.

Aber nach deinem Erfahrungsbericht würde ich da keine Rute bestellen.

Gruß


----------



## Dietmar B. (23. Februar 2022)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> .... jedoch hat der Shop wenigstnes mal ein paar "günstige" Marken wie Ultimate im Programm, dass man ansonsten kaum findet.
> 
> Aber nach deinem Erfahrungsbericht würde ich da keine Rute bestellen.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,

was die an Ultimate haben, dürfte aus der Firmenpleite von 2010 stammen. Da bot ein belgischer Restpostenhändler über die Jahre immer wieder große Pakete an. Wenn dich da Kleinmaterial interessiert, kann ich dir mal ein paar Listen von einem Holländer schicken. Ruten und Rollen hat der allerdings nicht. Musst mir dann mal deine E-Mail-Adresse per PN schicken.


----------



## Leski (23. Februar 2022)

Dietmar B. schrieb:


> Ärger mit Fischdeal.de
> 
> Kann es sein, daß sich die "Shop-Politik" bei Fischdeal.de in letzter Zeit geändert hat?  Ich habe früher oft und viel bei Fischdeal.de. gekauft. Gab es mal etwas nur im NL-Shop, war das auch kein Problem. Tauchte mal ein "Problem" auf, dann wurde das schnell im Sinne des Kunden gelöst und man war zufrieden. Das galt so bis vor ca. zwei Jahren. Die Preise bei Fischdeal.de stiegen deutlich und meine Bestelltätigkeit wurde weniger und die Bestellungen auch kleiner. Vor über einer Woche habe ich dort eine Inline-Rute zum Welsangeln gekauft. Ist eigentlich eine schöne Rute, wenn nicht der Rollenhalter schief montiert worden wäre. Unten auf dem Foto sieht man die Bescherung. In meinen Augen ist dies ein eindeutiger Mangel. Welsruten werden im Drill äußerst stark belastet. Wenn dann die Rolle schief steht, kommt es zu einer einseitigen erhöhten Belastung der Schnurführung. Das kann zu einem Schaden führen. Ich habe erstmal mein Glück am Service-Telefon versucht. Dort wurde mir gesagt, das müsse so sein, ansonsten müsse man mal beim Lieferanten nachfragen. Erstens ist diese Antwort völliger Blödsinn und zweitens sind in Deutschland noch immer die Verkäufer gewährleistungspflichtig, nicht die Lieferanten. Leider kann man diese Antwort nicht mit einer Inkompetenz des Mitarbeiters entschuldigen. Es geht einfach nur darum, Reklamationen abzulehnen.  Dann habe ich mal mein Glück per E-Mail versucht. Ich könne ja die Rute zurück geben und soll natürlich den Rückversand selber bezahlen. Fischdeal bietet da auf seiner Seite die Möglichkeit eines Ticket-Kaufs. Angeblich bekommt man dafür keine Rechnung. Ich weigere mich, den Rückversand selber zu bezahlen. Ich will keine Rückgabe, sondern einen mangelhaften Artikel reklamieren und gegen einen mangelfreien Artikel ersetzt haben. Für den Rückversand eines mangelhaften Artikels hat der Verkäufer zu zahlen und nicht der Käufer. Ich habe mehrfach ein Rückversandticket erbeten, leider ohne Ergebnis. Die Antwort blieb gleich, ein schief montierter Rollenhalter ist kein Mangel und so gewollt. Man stelle sich vor, man kauft ein neues Auto das ständig nach links zieht. Der Verkäufer erklärt einem dann, das müsse so sein, die meisten Straßen sind ja auch nicht gerade. Fischdeal.de reagiert jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr und verweigert die Gewährleistung. Hätte ich mir vorher bei dem Shop nicht vorstellen können.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399675



Und was machst du jetzt mit der Rute? Ich würde sie selber " reparieren" wenn es eh eine Inline-Rute ist. Machst den Rollenhalter mit einem Dremel vorsichtig runter und kaufst dir einen schicken Rollenhalter den du dann draufklebst!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2022)

Dietmar B. schrieb:


> was die an Ultimate haben, dürfte aus der Firmenpleite von 2010 stammen.



Die alte Ultimate hatte ein anderes Logo und gutes Zeug im Programm.

Diese heutzutage vertickten Sachen heißen zwar auch Ultimate haben aber ein anderes Logo. Da muss wohl jemand mit dem Namen nochmal neu angefangen haben.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Februar 2022)

Ich würde den Hersteller kontaktieren und anfragen ob an der Rute der Rollenhalter wirklich so montiert sein soll. Falls ein Fehler vorliegt würde ich mit dieser Aussage Fischdeal kontaktieren, mich auf mein Recht auf mängelfreie Ware berufen und eine Reparatur / Tausch auf Gewährleistung beantragen, das ganze natürlich mit einer angemessenen Frist zur Nachbesserung. Falls sich Fischdeal bis dahin nicht bewegt kann man das ganze dann einem Anwalt übergeben, wenn man denn will.

Danach würde ich den Laden meiden.


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die alte Ultimate hatte ein anderes Logo und gutes Zeug im Programm.
> 
> Diese heutzutage vertickten Sachen heißen zwar auch Ultimate haben aber ein anderes Logo. Da muss wohl jemand mit dem Namen nochmal neu angefangen haben.



Jo, und da sind defenitiv auch "neue" Sachen dabei. Diese Hybridruten mit Telehandteil z.B., da hat vor 2010 soweit ich weiß, wenn überhaubt, nur Nash dran gedacht.

Ich habe gestern ne auf 60€ runter gesetzte Okuma Cortez in 20-30lbs (leider die letzte) mit nicht ganz 1,1m Transportlänge bei Sportfishtackel.de bestellt, ging noch ohne Sperrgutzuschlag, sprich versandkostenfrei. Soll schon unterwegs sein. Das könnte nen guter Deal werden.
Leider "darf" ich mir dann noch ne weitere Multi kaufen und habe dann mal wieder die Qual der Wahl.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (25. Februar 2022)

Buttkrone.de
Neben top Qualität auch top Service und keine unnötigen Plastikumverpackungen, beliebige Stückzahlen bestellbar.
Ich bin meistens keine Freund von kostenlosen Beigaben, aber hier waren neben dem Billo-Sturmfeuerzeug auch 2 Wirbel-Testmuster und so QR-Codes zu mehreren Knoten und mutmaßlich so Hilfsröhrchen dabei. Mir persönlich wäre es lieber müllmäßig noch etwas dezenter, aber ey, manch anderer schickt auch mal nen knappes Kilo komplett sinnlosen Werbepapiermüll mit und zumindest inhaltlich / von der Idee fand ich es nice.
Versand top, 2 Tage Laufzeit.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (26. Februar 2022)

Ich nochmal, nachdem ich jetzt paar Haken gebunden habe, habe ich den Bums jetzt erstmal richtig gechekt. lol
Soweit habe ich gestern gar nicht gedacht.
Die Röhrchen die dabei liegen sind wie erwartet so Hilfsutensilien zum knoten, was ich aber nicht wusste: Für DEN Knoten für Circle Hooks, dem Snell Knot; Und tadaaaa, um das üblicherweise verwendete starke Monovorfach an den Enden zu pilzen braucht es ein Feuerzeug...und ich dachte die haben das nur einfach so mit reingeschmissen.
Also wirklich überlegt Bzw. gut abgestimmt - top.


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ne auf 60€ runter gesetzte Okuma Cortez in 20-30lbs (leider die letzte) mit nicht ganz 1,1m Transportlänge bei Sportfishtackel.de bestellt, ging noch ohne Sperrgutzuschlag, sprich versandkostenfrei. Soll schon unterwegs sein. Das könnte nen guter Deal werden.
> Leider "darf" ich mir dann noch ne weitere Multi kaufen und habe dann mal wieder die Qual der Wahl.
> 
> Grüße JK


Sou, ich habe das Teil jetzt hier, war aber das erste Mal, dass Sportfiskeprylar nicht perfekt war.
Trackingnumber funktionierte nicht, habe dann, zugegeben erst Freitag kurz vor Ladenschluss, ne Mail hingeschrieben. Ist bis jetzt noch unbeantwortet, auch wenn ich den Samstag nicht mitzähle, hätte man heute doch auch antworten können.
Hatte Ups-shop-pickup zwecks kostenfreier Lieferung gewählt, da ist schon nicht ganz unwichtig wann das Teil kommt...und vor allem wohin, lol.
War dann gerade auf Verdacht im nächsten Ups Shop und es war glücklicherweise da.
Interessanterweise in nem Karton von etwa 1,4m worin safe ne 2teilige 2,40er Rute, evtl. sogar ne 2,70er verschickt hätte werden können, meine das harmoniert nicht mit deren Sperrgutzuschlag, der ordentlich reinhaut, wenn ich das richtig auf dem Schirm habe.
Was an Länge zuviel war, hat man an anderer Stelle leider gespart, Kantenlänge der Kartonage vielleicht 10 auf 10cm, keine weitere Polsterung. Ich habe dann vor Ort geöffnet, da zwei fette Knick-/Druckstellen Zweifel aufkommen ließen ob mit der Rute alles ok ist. War aber zum Glück nichts gebrochen / keine Ringe beschädigt.
Am Moosgummi gibts aber einiges an "wear", was vermutlich auch schon vor Versand der Fall war, wenn dem so ist, hätte man das Teil durchaus ruhig ausdrücklich als B-Ware / Ausstellungsstück abgeben können.
Ich werd's aber nicht reklamieren, da das wie gesagt deren letzte Rute war, ich das Teil behalten möchte und mutmaßlich auch alles mit ner Wasserdampfkur und notfalls feinem Schleifpapier wegbekomme.
In Summe also ok, aber ich bin "besser" von denen gewöhnt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dietmar B. (2. März 2022)

Leski schrieb:


> Und was machst du jetzt mit der Rute? Ich würde sie selber " reparieren" wenn es eh eine Inline-Rute ist. Machst den Rollenhalter mit einem Dremel vorsichtig runter und kaufst dir einen schicken Rollenhalter den du dann draufklebst!



Hm,

eine neue Rute kaufen um dann den alten Rollenhalter samt Leitring runter zu reissen, dann einen neuen Rollenhalter für 20 € neu kaufen und alles wieder drauf zu bauen? Die Vorstellung begeistert mich nicht.


----------



## Dietmar B. (2. März 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich würde den Hersteller kontaktieren und anfragen ob an der Rute der Rollenhalter wirklich so montiert sein soll. Falls ein Fehler vorliegt würde ich mit dieser Aussage Fischdeal kontaktieren, mich auf mein Recht auf mängelfreie Ware berufen und eine Reparatur / Tausch auf Gewährleistung beantragen, das ganze natürlich mit einer angemessenen Frist zur Nachbesserung. Falls sich Fischdeal bis dahin nicht bewegt kann man das ganze dann einem Anwalt übergeben, wenn man denn will.
> 
> Danach würde ich den Laden meiden.



...und da wäre das nächste Problem. Auf der Seite des Herstellers findest du keinen Kontakthinweis. Die Marke gehört zu einem großen Brand, der leider im Ausland sitzt, früher mal Polen, jetzt Dänemark und gerade an einen großen Ami verkauft wurde. Da sehe ich schlechte Chancen. Die entsprechende Gesetzgebung nimmt ausdrücklich den Verkäufer in die Gewährleistungspflicht. Es reicht mir mich über Fischdeal zu ärgern, ich muß mich dann nicht auch noch über den Vertrieb im Ausland ärgern. Fischdeal dürfte in dem Sinne auch kein gelisteter Händler dieser Marke sein, sondern hat wahrscheinlich nur irgendwo einen Posten dieser Marke in Benelux gekauft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2022)

Dietmar B. schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> eine neue Rute kaufen um dann den alten Rollenhalter samt Leitring runter zu reissen, dann einen neuen Rollenhalter für 20 € neu kaufen und alles wieder drauf zu bauen? Die Vorstellung begeistert mich nicht.


Leider ist das inzwischen sowieso notwendiger Nachbesserungstandard, da die Griffe auf praktisch allen Spinruten nach dem Zufallsprinzip und Modewellen gestaltet sind, d.h. fast keine Rute ist anständig gebaut und fast keine Rute ist so anständig angelbar. 
Hängt natürlich von der Leidensfähigkeit des Käufers und Anglers ab.

Sinnvoll nutzen lässt sich das, indem man Ruten mit guten Blank nur zu ca. 1/3 des Preises kauft, im Ausverkauf eben,
 und dann wenigstens genug Geld für Material und die Umbauaktion eingespart hat, so bei -100€  180->80 lasse ich mir das gefallen.


----------



## Doanafischer (2. März 2022)

Heute kam die Lieferung von Gerlinger. Sonntag bestellt, Mittwoch morgens da. Alles dabei, nichts beschädigt. Optimal.




Ein kleines  gab's obendrein!




Ein 10 Meter Maßband. Optimisten sind sie bei UniCat


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Heute kam die Lieferung von Gerlinger. Sonntag bestellt, Mittwoch morgens da. Alles dabei, nichts beschädigt. Optimal.
> Anhang anzeigen 400418
> 
> Ein kleines  gab's obendrein!
> ...


Hallo,

mit Gerlinger bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Vor allem sind die dort sehr kulant, wenn mal etwas ist.
Bestelle zwar nicht online dort, sondern fahre mit einem Kumpel so 1-2 mal im Jahr in das Geschäft (hin- und zurück 100 Kilometer). Am Rückweg noch bei zwei guten Metzgereien vorbeigeschaut und von einer Bäuerin, die noch selbst backt, Brot migenommen (ich kenne mich da gut in der Gegend aus), damit sich die Fahrt mehr rentiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Am Rückweg noch bei zwei guten Metzgereien vorbeigeschaut und von einer Bäuerin, die noch selbst backt, Brot migenommen (ich kenne mich da gut in der Gegend aus), damit sich die Fahrt mehr rentiert.


Boar,

mein Neid ist mit Dir. Was würde ich geben für ne gute Metzgerei! Die sterben bei uns aus weil der Nachwuchs fehlt oder nicht will!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Mescalero (2. März 2022)

Same here und wahrscheinlich überall. Das geht ja leider nicht nur den kleinen Bäckereien und Metzgern/Fleischern so sondern ist ein generelles Problem. Die jungen Leute wollen eher was mit Medien usw. und das Handwerk bekommt keinen Nachwuchs.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Boar,
> 
> mein Neid ist mit Dir. Was würde ich geben für ne gute Metzgerei! Die sterben bei uns aus weil der Nachwuchs fehlt oder nicht will!
> 
> Grussen Michael


Hallo, 

da hast Du voll recht. Früher, vor so 30-50 Jahren hatten wir in der Stadt (130.000 Einwohner) fast in jeder zweiten Straße eine Bäckerei und eine Metzgerei. Heute gibt es in der Innenstadt kaum noch eine richtige Metzgerei und Bäcker fallen mir gerade mal zwei ein. Da ist der eine Bäcker schon 80, hat keinen Nachfolger, ist ein Ein-Mann-Betrieb plus einer Verkäuferin und das Bäckerei-Ende ist abzusehen. Der macht aber die besten Semmeln weit und breit. Da kommen oft Kunden von über 20 Kilometern hergefahren nur wegen der Semmeln (norddeutsch Brötchen genannt). Das Problem, bei dem Laden ist es sehr schlecht mit Parkplätzen, sonst könnte der wahrscheinlich fünfmal soviele Semmeln verkaufen, wie er backen kann.
Ja, auf dem Land sieht es da, vor allem auch mit Metzgereien bedeutend besser aus, besonders natürlich in der Qualität. Deshalb nutze ich solche Exkursionen (Gerlinger etc.) immer auch gleich zu entsprechenden Einkäufen, zumal ich ich da in dem Gebiet gute Ortskenntnisse habe.
Aber leider hat zum Jahresbeginn in Bad Windsheim auch ein guter Metzger wieder zugemacht. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (3. März 2022)

Ja, der Seemann.
In der Innenstadt ist noch so einer, der wohl nicht mehr ewig bestehen wird und dem kleinen Bäcker daneben gebe ich auch nicht mehr allzu lange.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, der Seemann.
> In der Innenstadt ist noch so einer, der wohl nicht mehr ewig bestehen wird und dem kleinen Bäcker daneben gebe ich auch nicht mehr allzu lange.


Hallo,

ich sehe, Du bist ein Insider. Ja der Seemann wars.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. März 2022)

Gummiconnection:

Wie schon früher wieder alles bestens (inkl. Turbo-Versand und super Vorab-Telefonat, da ich noch ne Frage zu nem Artikel hatte).


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. März 2022)

Gummiconnection:

Erneut alles mehr als Spitze - wieder alles vollständig und turboschnell (keine 3 Tage) trotz Jigkopf-Sonderanfertigung auf Anfrage.

Herr Ruhnke weiß definitiv, was er tut - optimal kundenorientiert, geht nicht besser


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. März 2022)

Huntworld.de
Auf meiner Suche nach neuen Haken hab ich diese Seite gefunden. Die Firma hat viele Sachen von Decoy recht günstig im Angebot und zur Zeit kein Porto/Mindestbestellwert. Bestellt hab ich Mittwoch morgen um 8 und es war am nächsten Tag mit DPD schon alles hier  solltet ihr mal testen !


----------



## 49er (8. April 2022)

Tackle Deals!
Paket kam zwei Tage nach Bestellung an. Leider haben 4 von 8 bestellten Kleinteilen gefehlt, laut Lieferschein aber verpackt.
Das Paket kam aber durch den Paketdienst so ramponiert an, das die Teile sicherlich beim Transport rausgefallen sind.
Hab dann Tackle Deals kontaktiert und Bilder vom Zustand des Pakets mitgeschickt. Zwei Tage später hatte ich die fehlende Ware!
Find ich top!   

Angeldomäne!
Morgens bestellt, am nächsten Tage geliefert. Klarer  !


----------



## Jürgen57 (8. April 2022)

Bei Angeldomäne hab ich schon mehrfach bestellt,immer Top


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. April 2022)

Hello,

ohne zu schauen oder zu vergleichen habe ich bei Fliegenladen.de Koppenstreamer das erste mal geordert und der Versand war sehr schnell.

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (21. April 2022)

Kennt jemand topfish-shop.de?

Dort am 9.4. Bleie bestellt. Außer der Kaufbestätigung nie wieder was gehört trotz nachfragen per Mail...

zum Glück mit Paypal bezahlt - werde es nun wohl stornieren lassen


----------



## jkc (21. April 2022)

Erfahrung keine, nur soviel, dass ich da kein Impressum finde.

Blackblei kann ich empfehlen, super Preise und Qualität.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nuesse (21. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Erfahrung keine, nur soviel, dass ich da kein Impressum finde.
> 
> Blackblei kann ich empfehlen, super Preise und Qualität.
> 
> Grüße JK







__





						Impressum - Topfisch Shop
					






					topfisch-shop.de


----------



## jkc (21. April 2022)

Ah, ok danke


----------



## DenizJP (21. April 2022)

hab nochmal geschaut - anscheinend kann es bis zu 12 Tagen dauern bis geliefert wird...


----------



## Minimax (22. April 2022)

So, ich habs mal wieder gewagt einige notwendige Kleinteile (die ich entweder nicht brauche, oder bestimmt noch x-fach in den Tiefen der Angelgruft vorhanden sind) bei Askari zu bestellen. Mal sehen.
Was mir gleich auffiel: Normalerweise legen sie ja jeder Bestellung ein hochwertiges, total nützliches Goodie bei. Aber die Zeiten werden härter: Da meine Bestellung offenbar allzu kümmerlich war, konnte ich mich nicht für den tollen begehrenswerten Fisch-Kugelschreiber den sie diesen Monat qualifizieren. Dabei hätte ich den echt gerne gehabt. Diese Blutsauger.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Carphunter87 (25. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, ich habs mal wieder gewagt einige notwendige Kleinteile (die ich entweder nicht brauche, oder bestimmt noch x-fach in den Tiefen der Angelgruft vorhanden sind) bei Askari zu bestellen. Mal sehen.
> Was mir gleich auffiel: Normalerweise legen sie ja jeder Bestellung ein hochwertiges, total nützliches Goodie bei. Aber die Zeiten werden härter: Da meine Bestellung offenbar allzu kümmerlich war, konnte ich mich nicht für den tollen begehrenswerten Fisch-Kugelschreiber den sie diesen Monat qualifizieren. Dabei hätte ich den echt gerne gehabt. Diese Blutsauger.
> Hg
> Minimax


Wenn ich meine Bestellung mal erhalten sollte, lasse ich dir gerne meinen Kugelschreiber zukommen (das ist durchaus Ernst gemeint)


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (25. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kennt jemand topfish-shop.de?
> 
> Dort am 9.4. Bleie bestellt. Außer der Kaufbestätigung nie wieder was gehört trotz nachfragen per Mail...
> 
> zum Glück mit Paypal bezahlt - werde es nun wohl stornieren lassen


Wenn du topfisch-shop.de (mit sch) meinst, dann gibt es schon ein Impressum. Unten rechts. Ist allerdings erst zu sehen, wenn man den Datenshutz-Hinweis weg klickt. Der Betreiber befindet sich demnach in Rotthalmünster. Eine Telefonnummer ist dort auch zu finden. 

Laut Geschäftsbedingungen sollte die Ware allerdings innerhalb von 10 Tagen verschickt werden (siehe Punkt 2.3) https://topfisch-shop.de/agb/.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2022)

Gerne Bescheid geben wenn der Bums angekommen ist, die haben paar Bleie die Blackblei leider nicht anbietet und Bleimanufaktur war zuletzt leider down.

Danke


----------



## vollek (27. April 2022)

Gestern! Vormittag bei DDTackle ein Paar Gummistiefel bestellt.
Heute! Kam Paket mit DHL. Alles wie bestellt.
Kann man uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Brauchte dringend neue Angel-Beinkleider,  habe dazu 2 Originale Bw-Hosen in Flecktarn bei ASMC bestellt und per Vorauskasse bezahlt.
Ware war nach 4 Werktagen per DHL da und hat auf Anhieb gepaßt!

Empfehle dieses Shop jederzeit weiter!


----------



## rippi (29. April 2022)

Da muss man dennoch aufpassen, die originalen sind keine Jogginghosen.


----------



## vollek (1. Mai 2022)

Letzte Woche auch bei Wachwitzfishing und A&M Angelsport bestellt (ja der Tackleaffe) auch sehr zu empfehlen. 
Sehr schnell und Ware gut, wie beschrieben.


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kennt jemand topfish-shop.de?
> 
> Dort am 9.4. Bleie bestellt. Außer der Kaufbestätigung nie wieder was gehört trotz nachfragen per Mail...
> 
> zum Glück mit Paypal bezahlt - werde es nun wohl stornieren lassen


Haste das Zeug inzwischen bekommen?


----------



## DenizJP (2. Mai 2022)

tatsächlich 2 Tage nach meinem Posting.

die nehmen sich halt AGB bis zu 10 Tage raus.


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Nice, ich habe die Tage nämlich einem Kollegen eine Bestellung dort in die Schuhe geschoben.
Paar Tage mehr warten wir denke ich gern für die Blei-Preise im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.

Grüße


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (3. Mai 2022)

Gerade ist mir bei Askari etwas neues aufgefallen: offenbar kann man nur noch Artikel in den Warenkorb legen, deren Verfügbarkeit mit "grün" angezeigt wird. Bin gerade auf einige gelb markierte Artikel (Lieferzeit länger als 3 Tage) gestoßen. Da ist der Warenkorb-Button grau und lässt sich nicht drücken.


----------



## Carphunter87 (9. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, ich habs mal wieder gewagt einige notwendige Kleinteile (die ich entweder nicht brauche, oder bestimmt noch x-fach in den Tiefen der Angelgruft vorhanden sind) bei Askari zu bestellen. Mal sehen.
> Was mir gleich auffiel: Normalerweise legen sie ja jeder Bestellung ein hochwertiges, total nützliches Goodie bei. Aber die Zeiten werden härter: Da meine Bestellung offenbar allzu kümmerlich war, konnte ich mich nicht für den tollen begehrenswerten Fisch-Kugelschreiber den sie diesen Monat qualifizieren. Dabei hätte ich den echt gerne gehabt. Diese Blutsauger.
> Hg
> Minimax


Kurze Zwischenmeldung hab Nachricht von Askari, Stift kommt wohl in KW 24. Also ist nicht vergessen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (10. Mai 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenmeldung hab Nachricht von Askari, Stift kommt wohl in KW 24. Also ist nicht vergessen


Hatte lezte Woche auch ein Paket von Askari bekommen. Gesamtsumme ca. 70 Euro. Der Stift lag mit in dem Beutel, wo sie die ganzen Kunstköder verpackt haben.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Mai 2022)

Gestern das erste mal beim Gerlinger bestellt. Versandzeit 5 Tage ist für mich i.O. Artikelpreis 14,95€. 10m Stahlvorfach. 3,00€ Mindermengenzuschlag und 5,00€ Versand. Kundenfreundlich ist was anderes.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Mai 2022)

Das Ladengeschäft ist ok, vom Versand liest man öfter mal so etwas, da scheinen sie noch nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit angekommen.


----------



## Minimax (11. Mai 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenmeldung hab Nachricht von Askari, Stift kommt wohl in KW 24. Also ist nicht vergessen


Oh, das ist so lieb von Dir, ich freue mich schon auf den begehrten, limitierten Fischkuli- wobei der in KW 24 (wohl was mit nem gelben Punkt bestellt?) leider nicht mehr aktuell sein wird. Falls Sie dann aber ein Gratis-Echolot oder ein Karpfenzelt als Goodyear beilegen wäre ich auch damit zufrieden.  

Kurz zu meiner Bestellung bei Askari vom 22.4.: Das Paket kam pünktlich drei Tage später, alles Bestellte vollzählig vorhanden, nichts beschädigt. Rechnung, Prospekte* und Retourenaufkleber lagen bei   Wie bei nem richtigen, professionellen Internetshop. Nichts zu beanstanden.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich war ein bisschen enttäuscht, ich hatte mir insgeheim den alten Askari-Nervenkitzel erhofft. Ob die auf ihre alten Tage jetzt spießig werden?

Hg
Minimax


*WTF, Askari versendet nun also zeitkritische Lebendköder? Also, wenn ich mal 800 putzmuntere Brummfliegen brauche, dann werd ich ihren Madenservice mal ausprobieren


----------



## vollek (12. Mai 2022)

Kann auch Fish Deal weiterempfehlen.
Gute Preise, schnelle Lieferung, auch bei Kleinkram.


----------



## harbec (12. Mai 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Gestern das erste mal beim Gerlinger bestellt. Versandzeit 5 Tage ist für mich i.O. Artikelpreis 14,95€. 10m Stahlvorfach. 3,00€ Mindermengenzuschlag und 5,00€ Versand. Kundenfreundlich ist was anderes.




... gehe ich mit Dir konform! Was die Firmen sich an Zuschlägen und Portogebühren ausdenken, ist schon 
eine bodenlose Frechheit und abenteuerlich. In keinem Fall sollte so etwas unterstützt werden. Zumal bei diesen  leichten
Utensilien nur mit geringen Porto- und Verpackungskosten zu rechnen ist!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Mai 2022)

Günstigeren Versand bei umschlag-tauglichen Kleinteilen (Wirbel, Haken, Snaps, NK-Verbinder etc.) würde ich generell auch sehr begrüßen.

Man braucht halt eventuell nur diese und hat gerade keinen Bedarf (oder kein Geld) für weiteren Kram. Da ist es halt schon etwas doof, wenn z. B. für zehn Päckchen Wirbel oder Haken volles Paketporto fällig wird.

Tracking geht ja z. B. auch per Einschreiben.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Mai 2022)

Kundenfreundlich ist so etwas nicht und auch nicht zeitgemäß. Aber aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht nachvollziehbar. Auch ein Päckchen Wirbel benötigt Arbeitszeit, bis es im Versand ist. Unter Umständen ist diese Zeit teurer als der Umsatz durch den Verkauf. 

Wenn ich Zeug zum Fliegenbinden bestelle, ist das meistens so wenig, dass es auch in einen Umschlag passen würde, verschickt wird es trotzdem immer als Paket. Egal bei welchem Laden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Mai 2022)

Aktuell bei mir:

*Gerlinger*: Alles prima wie immer. Bislang noch nie Probleme gehabt.

*Jerkbait.com*: Alles prima wie immer. Abgefülltes AFW-Stahlvorfach von Großspule vorbildlich beschriftet mit allen wichtigen Angaben (Tragkraft, Durchmesser, Lauflänge, Materialart, Hersteller). Zudem wieder sehr gute und freundliche Kommunikation. Bislang noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Nuesse (13. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bislang noch nie Probleme gehabt.


Du scheinst auch ein sehr netter Mensch zu sein .


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kundenfreundlich ist so etwas nicht und auch nicht zeitgemäß. Aber aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht nachvollziehbar. Auch ein Päckchen Wirbel benötigt Arbeitszeit, bis es im Versand ist. Unter Umständen ist diese Zeit teurer als der Umsatz durch den Verkauf.
> 
> Wenn ich Zeug zum Fliegenbinden bestelle, ist das meistens so wenig, dass es auch in einen Umschlag passen würde, verschickt wird es trotzdem immer als Paket. Egal bei welchem Laden.



Das ist ein Argument, da gebe ich Dir recht - je nach internen Abläufen geht das dann wohl nicht anders.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Mai 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Du scheinst auch ein sehr netter Mensch zu sein .



Danke für die Blumen 

Liegt aber wohl weniger an mir als an der Professionalität/Kompetenz der jeweiligen Shop-Betreiber. Da haben sich bei mir über die Jahre halt ein paar vertrauenswürdige Favoriten herauskristallisiert.

Ich finde es auch äußerst angenehm, wenn man etwas für spezielle Anwendungen/Situationen bzw. neue Selbstbau-(Spezial-) Lösungen braucht, diese vor dem Bestellen telefonisch schildert und das Gegenüber dank anglerischer Eigen-Kompetenz dann präzise bei der Auswahl hilft.

Gilt in meinem Fall z. B. auch für Gummiconnection, Morefish, German Tackle und MIKA Products.

Nein, ich bekomme jeweils keine Provision von denen - ich finde aber, dass es schon eine Erwähnung wert ist, wenn freundliche Leute Ahnung von der Sache und ihren Laden im Griff haben.

Denn das ist ja nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich.

Bei Morefish finde ich es auch super, dass es dort selbst gemachte Realfotos von den Wobblern bzw. Ködern gibt - da weiß man dann genau, wie die Dinger wirklich aussehen (z. B. auch in puncto Glitzer-Effekte, Fluo-Grellheit etc.)

--> viel aussagekräftiger als comic-artige Hersteller-Freisteller.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> Liegt aber wohl weniger an mir als an der Professionalität/Kompetenz der jeweiligen Shop-Betreiber. Da haben sich bei mir über die Jahre halt ein paar vertrauenswürdige Favoriten herauskristallisiert.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

da kann ich Dir voll beipflichten, habe bisher nichts besseres wie den Gerlinger erlebt. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich da selten etwas bestelle, sondern meist in den Laden nach Scheinfeld fahre (etwa zweimal bis dreimal im Jahr), sind von mir aus hin-. und zurück 100 Kilometer. Mein Sohn bestellt da schon öfters etwas, hatte auch noch nie Probleme. Ich bekomme, wie PirschHirsch  auch, keine Provision.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zeug zum Fliegenbinden bestelle, ist das meistens so wenig, dass es auch in einen Umschlag passen würde, verschickt wird es trotzdem immer als Paket. Egal bei welchem Laden.


Also, das muss nicht sein. Ich bestelle bei nem kleinen I-Net Händler (Flies&more oder so) öfter Kleinigkeiten wie Einzeldubbing, Folien, Haken usw., der macht das von sich aus per Brief/Maxibrief je nachdem was an Raum benötigt wird.
Wären es noch andere Kleinhändler, würde ich bei solch kleinen Sachen Briefversand verlangen oder eben nicht kaufen.


----------



## vollek (13. Mai 2022)

Mindermengenzuschlag, welch garstig Wort.
Geht gar nicht.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (13. Mai 2022)

vollek schrieb:


> Kann auch Fish Deal weiterempfehlen.
> Gute Preise, schnelle Lieferung, auch bei Kleinkram.


4 mal bestellt und dreimal nur Schrott erhalten. Nie wieder


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (13. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Günstigeren Versand bei umschlag-tauglichen Kleinteilen (Wirbel, Haken, Snaps, NK-Verbinder etc.) würde ich generell auch sehr begrüßen.
> 
> Man braucht halt eventuell nur diese und hat gerade keinen Bedarf (oder kein Geld) für weiteren Kram. Da ist es halt schon etwas doof, wenn z. B. für zehn Päckchen Wirbel oder Haken volles Paketporto fällig wird.
> 
> Tracking geht ja z. B. auch per Einschreiben.



Wie froh und in der glücklichen Lage bin ich doch dass ich für Kleinteile drei Läden im Umkreis von 30 Kilometer habe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Mai 2022)

Kommt halt auch drauf an, welche Kleinteile:

Wenn man z. B. bestimmte Kugellagerwirbel oder Stahlvorfach-Materialien will, muss man die oft bestellen - da ist auch teils das Online-Angebot nicht gerade riesig bzw. auf recht wenige Händler beschränkt.

Mein Stammladen ist wirklich prima, hat aber z. B. leider weder AFW-Stahl noch Owner Flyliner. Macht aber gar nichts, kein Laden kann alles führen.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Also, das muss nicht sein. Ich bestelle bei nem kleinen I-Net Händler (Flies&more oder so) öfter Kleinigkeiten wie Einzeldubbing, Folien, Haken usw., der macht das von sich aus per Brief/Maxibrief je nachdem was an Raum benötigt wird.
> Wären es noch andere Kleinhändler, würde ich bei solch kleinen Sachen Briefversand verlangen oder eben nicht kaufen.


Ich war selbst schon mal Onlinehändler und hatte sehr viele (überwiegend) Bestellungen von kleinen Artikeln die in einen Umschlag gepasst haben. Nach der dritten angeblich nicht angekommenen Lieferung habe ich den Briefversand eingestellt bzw nur noch bekannten Kunden angeboten. Es gibt leider immer Zeitgenossen, die so etwas missbrauchen.
Ich verstehe Händler jedenfalls, die ausschließlich Paketversand anbieten.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (13. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Händler jedenfalls, die ausschließlich Paketversand anbieten.


Wo ist denn da der Unterschied? Pakete können ja genauso nicht ankommen. Gerade seit Corona verlangen viele Paketboten nicht einmal eine Unterschrift. Da kann man als Kunde auch behaupten, das Paket nie bekommen zu haben. Und einige Pakete kommen tatsächlich nie an.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Mai 2022)

Es gibt eine Sendungsverfolgung, bei Briefen nicht.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (13. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Sendungsverfolgung, bei Briefen nicht.


Stimmt, außer man schickt den Brief als Einschreiben. Das wäre zumindest ähnlich. Aber wie funktioniert das mit der Sendungsverfolgung, wenn ich für die Annahme des Pakets nicht unterschreiben muss? Haftet dann der Postbote, wenn das Paket trotz Status "zugestellt" nicht angekommen ist?


----------



## Mescalero (13. Mai 2022)

Ja, da muss die Post aufkommen. Die Sendungen sind versichert, bis 500 € glaub ich.


----------



## yukonjack (14. Mai 2022)

So, heute kam meine Bestellung vom Gerlinger. Wie schon gesagt, Lieferzeit i.O. Aber seht selbst. Früher nannte man sowas eine Wundertüte.


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Mai 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Gestern das erste mal beim Gerlinger bestellt. Versandzeit 5 Tage ist für mich i.O. Artikelpreis 14,95€. 10m Stahlvorfach. 3,00€ Mindermengenzuschlag und 5,00€ Versand. Kundenfreundlich ist was anderes.





vollek schrieb:


> Mindermengenzuschlag, welch garstig Wort.
> Geht gar nicht.



Früher gab es einen Mindestbestellwert, wenn du da drunter warst wurde garnicht erst geliefert und das war fast überall so 
nu gibt es einen Mindermengenzuschlag den kann man aber einfach umgehen einfach noch ein paar Sachen in den Warenkorb und gut ist.



yukonjack schrieb:


> So, heute kam meine Bestellung vom Gerlinger. Wie schon gesagt, Lieferzeit i.O. Aber seht selbst. Früher nannte man sowas eine Wundertüte.



Na ist doch nur Werbung ab und an ist da aber auch mal ein Schnapper drin.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Mai 2022)

Achja und Versandkosten sparst du dir wenn du mit mehreren Bestellst dann kommst du locker über die 130 Euro,
obwohl da geht bei mir auch so schon immer recht fix  



Gruß Frank


Ps. steht ja auch alles bei dehnen geschrieben und man muß da ja auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> So, heute kam meine Bestellung vom Gerlinger. Wie schon gesagt, Lieferzeit i.O. Aber seht selbst. Früher nannte man sowas eine Wundertüte.


Gab's den großen Papierkatalog (Hauptkatalog) auch einfach so für lau dabei?

_Den 880 Seiten starken Gesamtkatalog 2022 zusammen mit dem neuesten Sonderangebots-Katalog können Sie gegen Zusendung von 5 € in Briefmarken bzw. einem 5 € Schein bzw. von 10 € für den Katalogversand in EU-Länder bei uns anfordern. In Länder außerhalb der EU ist ein Versand leider nicht möglich. Zusammen mit dem angeforderten Katalog erhalten Sie einen Gutschein über 2,50 Euro, den Sie bei einer Bestellung einlösen können._


----------



## yukonjack (14. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gab's den großen Papierkatalog (Hauptkatalog) auch einfach so für lau dabei?
> 
> _Den 880 Seiten starken Gesamtkatalog 2022 zusammen mit dem neuesten Sonderangebots-Katalog können Sie gegen Zusendung von 5 € in Briefmarken bzw. einem 5 € Schein bzw. von 10 € für den Katalogversand in EU-Länder bei uns anfordern. In Länder außerhalb der EU ist ein Versand leider nicht möglich. Zusammen mit dem angeforderten Katalog erhalten Sie einen Gutschein über 2,50 Euro, den Sie bei einer Bestellung einlösen können._


Glaubst du ich hätte dafür auch nur einen Cent extra bezahlt ?
Habe letzte Woche für meinen Nachbarn ein Paket gleicher Größe angenommen, der hatte sich eine Wathose bestellt


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2022)

nur ne Frage aus Neugier.









						Roy Fishers Power Electronica 40 Bissanzeiger Angelrolle
					

Vorteile: Roy Fisher's Power Electronica 40  Hochwertig verarbeitet UV- und korrosionsbeständig Kurbelwechsel von Links- auf Rechtshand Auswechselbare Batterien Für Monofil- und Geflechtschnur geeigent  Seien Sie unter den Ersten die eine Electronica Angelrolle Ihr Eigen nennen können  Bissa...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				






was hab ich da vor mir auf dem Screen?

Ne Rollen zum Spinnfischen mit leuchtendem Bissanzeiger?

....häh??


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2022)

Spinnrolle beschreibt da wahrscheinlich eher die Bauform als den Einsatzzweck; Aber man erkennt daran vielleicht schon, wie viel Knowhow dahinter steckt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2022)

Ich weiiiiiiiiiiiiß, es wird einmal ein Plunder vergehn'


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ne Rollen zum Spinnfischen mit leuchtendem Bissanzeiger?
> 
> ....häh??


Disco Pop Spin, du drehst die Bremse so weit auf, dass man die Spule durch anziehen ablaufen lassen kann,
Die rote Lichtorgel hinten an, du schlägst in die Schnur, Spule dreht zurück, das Ding blinkt wie irre und tönt dabei noch nervtötend fies,
und dann wird die Bremse hoffentlich auch ein mechanisches Kreischgeräusch machen.
Dann machst du noch wilde Techno Dances genau im Takt der Lichtorgel, als wenn dich dauernd der Stromschlag trifft,
und die staunenden Zuschauer sind dir gewiss!


----------



## Harrie (23. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> nur ne Frage aus Neugier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rollen mit integriertem Bissanzeiger gibt es schon seit 35 Jahren, ist also nix Neues.
Erst die Rotary-Serie mit zusätzlicher Kampfbremse und danach die Elbas-Serie von Cormoran.
Ich fische die Rollen noch Heute und es gibt keinen leichteren Freilauf, außer offenen Bügel.


----------



## knaacki2000 (25. Mai 2022)

Da rennt einer für euch durch den Laden und sammelt den Einkauf diverser Kleinartikel, diese werden verpackt, Portokosten, Verpackungskosten und ggf. noch in den Versand gegeben.

Also ich finde einen Mindestbestellwert für portofreie Sendung völlig i.O.
Selbst Mindermengenaufschlag finde ich bei steigenden Kosten allerorten völlig legitim.

Der eigene Besuch im regionalen Shop mit dem eigenen PKW ist doch inzwischen auch teurer geworden.....aber jetzt geht natürlich auch 9€ Ticket....;-)


----------



## Schilfsänger (26. Mai 2022)

Die größeren wie As..., Angelpl... (kein Mindermengenzuschlag) usw. suchen ständig Kommissionierer u.a. für Hochregale usw., da rennt kein Verkäufer für Bestellungen durch die Filiale/ Laden und bedient nebenbei noch Laufkundschaft! Wie die Lagerarbeiter bezahlt werden ist dann wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## yukonjack (26. Mai 2022)

knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Da rennt einer für euch durch den Laden und sammelt den Einkauf diverser Kleinartikel, diese werden verpackt, Portokosten, Verpackungskosten und ggf. noch in den Versand gegeben.
> 
> Also ich finde einen Mindestbestellwert für portofreie Sendung völlig i.O.
> Selbst Mindermengenaufschlag finde ich bei steigenden Kosten allerorten völlig legitim.
> ...


Schau dich mal bei Ebay um wie viele Händler auch im Niedrigpreisbereich kostenlosen Versand anbieten. ( mir ist schon klar, dass Porto und Verpackungskosten vorher auf den Verkaufspreis aufgeschlagen wurde ). Und von Mindermengenzuschlag hab ich dort noch* nie* was gelesen.


----------



## knaacki2000 (27. Mai 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Die größeren wie As..., Angelpl... (kein Mindermengenzuschlag) usw. suchen ständig Kommissionierer u.a. für Hochregale usw., da rennt kein Verkäufer für Bestellungen durch die Filiale/ Laden und bedient nebenbei noch Laufkundschaft! Wie die Lagerarbeiter bezahlt werden ist dann wieder ein anderes Thema.


Aber der zusätzliche Lagerarbeiter kostet auch Geld, die Wege auch für Kleinbestellungen.
Frag mal nen Refa Fachmann.
Logistik und Lagermanagenent mit Kommissionierung etc. ist mein Business und ich kann aus der Praxis sagen: Die Kleinstaufträge fressen einen auf. Unverhältnismäßig hoher Aufwand, niedriger Deckungsbeitrag an der Sendung.
Entweder in Mischkalkulation für alle einkalkulieren oder aber expliziet für diejenigen, die Kleinaufträge aufgeben draufschlagen.
Logistikkosten steigen unaufhörlich....nicht aus Versehen kostet z.B. bei Söder die Anlieferung zu Hause mehr als an Paketshop.
Verpackung teurer, Personal teurer, Energie teurer, Mieten teurer, Personal knapp etc.
Gewöhnt euch dran....die goldenen und günstigen Zeiten der Onlinebestellungen sind vorbei....


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2022)

knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Gewöhnt euch dran....die goldenen und günstigen Zeiten der Onlinebestellungen sind vorbei....


Sehe ich voll nicht.
Wo Du Söder ansprichts, internationaler, kostenloser Versand ab lächerlichen wie viel Euro? 40? Paketshop oder nicht, das gab's wo schonmal?
Angling Direkt und Franglais Fishing, sonst wüsste ich nix.


----------



## knaacki2000 (31. Mai 2022)

Söder nimmt bei Zustellung zur Heim Adresse auch >40€ eine Zustellgebühr Ups z.B. 11.68 €.
Und glaub mir....das wird immer öfter der Fall werden da ALLE Logistiker massiv an der Preisschraube drehen aufgrund Fahrermangel, Personalkosten und Energiekostensteigerung.

Und ich sprach in meinem letzten Post bereits von zukünftiger Entwicklung und nicht nur von heute.

Aber wie auch immer...wenn ich bei Söder schwedische Handmade Köder kaufen will interessieren mich die Frachtkosten nicht so sehr....dann will ich die göttlichen Köder haben....hilft ja nix....


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2022)

Frage nachdem wo es das schonmal gab bleibt offen, das ist ne Entwicklung der letzten 12 Monate; ich sehe den Mark sich eher öffnen...


----------



## Thomas. (1. Juni 2022)

habe jetzt 2x bei Angling Direct (NL) bestellt, die versenden ab 19€ frei mit GLS, bin sehr zufrieden gewesen, die erste Bestellung war eine E-Spule für eine Daiwa, die Verpackung hat mich ein wenig irritiert, kam in einer Tütet oder wie man sowas nennt, ist aber alles in Ordnung gewesen.
die 2 Bestellung war eine Rolle, als ich den Karton sah habe ich erst gedacht da sind 4 drin, war aber nur eine und gut gepolstert.


----------



## geomas (1. Juni 2022)

Wieder mal ne superschnelle Lieferung vom Exnershop: gestern Nachmittag riefen sie noch an (Nachfrage wegen einer Kleinigkeit zur Bestellung), heute Mittag war das Paket schon da. 1A Ware und ordentlich verpackt.


----------



## Mescalero (2. Juni 2022)

Ganz ähnlich lief es mit adh-fishing.de. Auf eine technische Frage per Mail wurde prompt reagiert, die anschließende Bestellung ging dann ratzfatz raus.

Inzwischen hat man das Sortiment ein bisschen erweitert, es gibt nicht mehr ausschließlich Fusselkram sondern jetzt auch einiges fürs Spinnfischen.


----------



## Niklas32 (7. Juni 2022)

Ich habe Donnerstag Mittag bei Askari bestellt (ne Rute und nen bisschen Kleinkram). Samstag Nachmittag war das Paket bereits da. Insgesamt habe ich scheinbar bei Bestellungen dort Glück. Von meinen letzten 8 Bestellungen haben sie nur bei einer länger als 3-4 Tage gebraucht. 


Zudem habe ich vor Eingen Tagen das erste mal bei Angelsport de Koning bestellt. Da gab es eine recht breite Palette an Drennan-Artikeln zu guten Konditionen. Auch da kam alles gut verpackt und zügig an.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Juni 2022)

Ich möchte auch mal eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Für die Fusselwerfer interessant: mille mosche. 

Der Laden in Südtirol hat ein überschaubares Sortiment aber es gibt eigentlich alles, was man brauchen könnte. Unter anderem viel von der preiswerten Eigenmarke Hotfly.
Ich habe schon mehrfach dort bestellt und es wird ratzfatz geliefert. Mit DHL Express dauert ein Paket nach D nur zwei oder drei Tage. 

www.1000fliegen.de

Edit: es dauert sogar nur einen Tag. Am Sonntag bestellt, heute ausgeliefert (gestern/Mo. war Feiertag) und soeben kam die Nachricht von DHL, dass morgen zugestellt wird.


----------



## Carphunter87 (8. Juni 2022)

Möchte auch für mur-tackleshop eine Empfehlung ausprechen. Dienstag bestellt, Donnerstag geliefert. Klarer Daumen nach oben


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2022)

Mal wieder bei Neptunmaster, diesmal allerdings ehr enttäuscht worden. 
Parallel mit mir hat auch kein Kumpel aus einer anderen Ecke Deutschlands bestellt. Die Bestellung ging am Mittwoch, 08. Juni raus.
Freitag kam die Ware bei meinem Kollegen an.
Heute, 13.Juni erhielt ich endlich eine Mail. Leider nicht die erwartete Versandbestätigung, sondern der Hinweis, dass vier! von 15 bestellten Artikeln einen Fehlbestand aufweisen und man diese deswegen nicht liefern kann.
Wie gut hat man denn seine WaWi im Griff, wenn über 25% einer Bestellung als verfügbar gezeigt, aber physisch nicht greifbar sind?
Und dann in der Verbindung mit der echt langen Reaktionszeit finde ich das echt grenzwertig.
Zum Glück hab ich rechtzeitig bestellt und fahre erst Ende nächster Woche in den Urlaub. Sonst stünde ich wahrscheinlich ohne Material da...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. Juni 2022)

Am 8.6. bei Askari bestellt, alle Artikel auf grün und heute immer noch in Bearbeitung.

Gestern mal angerufen und nach längerer Wartezeit am Telefon die Aussage es muss noch verpackt werden.

Bestelle nächstes mal wider beim Gerlinger da hatte ich noch keine Probleme und ging immer fix.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Juni 2022)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Mal wieder bei Neptunmaster, diesmal allerdings ehr enttäuscht worden.
> Parallel mit mir hat auch kein Kumpel aus einer anderen Ecke Deutschlands bestellt. Die Bestellung ging am Mittwoch, 08. Juni raus.
> Freitag kam die Ware bei meinem Kollegen an.
> Heute, 13.Juni erhielt ich endlich eine Mail. Leider nicht die erwartete Versandbestätigung, sondern der Hinweis, dass vier! von 15 bestellten Artikeln einen Fehlbestand aufweisen und man diese deswegen nicht liefern kann.
> ...


Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass die Ware jetzt im Laufe der Woche ankommt.
Hab ich falsch gedacht.
Heute Morgen, also wieder 4 Tage später! bekam ich erneut eine Mail, dass der nächste Artikel einen Lagerfehlbestand aufweist und man mir eine Alternative anbietet. Daraufhin hab ich die gesamte Bestellung gecancelt, woanders bestellt und laut Sendungstracking kommt die andere Bestellung morgen bei mir an.

Das war für mich das letzte Mal Neptunmaster.


----------



## Jurben (17. Juni 2022)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass die Ware jetzt im Laufe der Woche ankommt.
> Hab ich falsch gedacht.
> Heute Morgen, also wieder 4 Tage später! bekam ich erneut eine Mail, dass der nächste Artikel einen Lagerfehlbestand aufweist und man mir eine Alternative anbietet. Daraufhin hab ich die gesamte Bestellung gecancelt, woanders bestellt und laut Sendungstracking kommt die andere Bestellung morgen bei mir an.
> 
> Das war für mich das letzte Mal Neptunmaster.


Das ist ja wirklich sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Am Montag habe ich bei tackle 24. de bestellt, Dienstag ging die Überweisung raus und heute wurden die Artikel per GLS geliefert. 
Allerdings gefällt mir nicht, daß die 1. einen Mindestbestellwert von 15 € haben und die statt mit DHL mit GLS verschicken, daß kostet für wenige Gramm (bloß Rutengriffmaterial und ein Ring) 6,50€!!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Ich muß mich berichtigen: Die für heute zugesagte Lieferung habe ich doch nicht erhalten! Eine E-Mail besagte, daß ich das Paket jetzt innerhalb der nächsten 3 Werktage bekomme. 
Ja ja, verlaß dich auf andere und du bist verlassen... Habe soetwas bei DHL-Lieferungen jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2022)

Ich auch nicht, im Gegenteil, GLS ist - hier in der Gegend jedenfalls - absolut zuverlässig. Obwohl, die Post auch wenn die Stammzustellerinnen nicht gerade wegen Urlaub vertreten werden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Juni 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Am 8.6. bei Askari bestellt, alle Artikel auf grün und heute immer noch in Bearbeitung.
> 
> Gestern mal angerufen und nach längerer Wartezeit am Telefon die Aussage es muss noch verpackt werden.
> 
> Bestelle nächstes mal wider beim Gerlinger da hatte ich noch keine Probleme und ging immer fix.



Kurzer Zwischenstand:

Warte immer noch auf meine Bestellung und Mails werden nur durch automatisch generierte Mails beantwortet.
Sorry aber für solch einen großen Angelgeräte Versandhändler wo die Artikel auch *verfügbar* sind und nicht rausgehen, geht das gar nicht.

Ich warte diese Woche noch und brech dann den Bestellvorgang ab.

Definitiv ein klarer Flop


----------



## Justin123 (20. Juni 2022)

Wer immernoch bei Askari bestellt ist selbst schuld, sollte doch mittlerweile wirklich jedem bekannt sein, was das für ein Saftladen ist.


----------



## kingandre88 (20. Juni 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Wer immernoch bei Askari bestellt ist selbst schuld, sollte doch mittlerweile wirklich jedem bekannt sein, was das für ein Saftladen ist.


Noch nie Probleme gehabt und nun?

Und ich habe dort schon mehr als 10 mal was bestellt...andere die ich persönlich kenne hatten auch keine Probleme......


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Juni 2022)

Habe heute meine Bestellung erhalten. Bei A... i  hab ich noch nie bestellt, obwohl die ihre Kataloge (aber nicht den kompletten) vielen Angelmagazinen beilegen. 
Gibt es von Angelplatz.de, Gerlinger und anderen großen Onlineshops noch Kataloge in Papierform?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2022)

Gerlinger ja. 
Angelsport Schirmer hatte auch mal einen aber ich glaub inzwischen nicht mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2022)

Bestellt eigentlich jemand bei Ofenloch Angelsport ?
Ich wollte mal aber hab mir das aber verkniffen weil man nur per Banküberweisung/Vorkasse bezahlen kann.
Kein Paypal, kein Rechnungskauf, kein Klarna.......die leben anscheinend hinterm Mond.


----------



## jkc (20. Juni 2022)

Ich habe da mal vor 20 Jahren oder so bestellt, war aber das einzige Mal, ansonsten hätte ich aber keine Probleme mit Vorkasse bei denen, sind wie gesagt schon lange am Markt.

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> , sind wie gesagt schon lange am Markt.



Ja ich weiß aber Banküberweisung im Voraus ist für mich ein NoGo.
Vorkasse dauert länger, es gibt keinen Käuferschutz und im schlechtesten Fall ist es weg.

Da gibt es doch heutzutage so viel Möglichkeiten.


----------



## jkc (20. Juni 2022)

Die für den Verkäufer alle nur Nachteile bringen, abgesehen vom größeren Käuferkreis, oder nicht?  
Macht mir den Laden eigentlich sogar sympathischer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Die für den Verkäufer alle nur Nachteile bringen, abgesehen vom größeren Käuferkreis, oder nicht?



Ja sicher aber ich kaufe ja nicht um dem Verkäufer einen Gefallen zu tun.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Juni 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Wer immernoch bei Askari bestellt ist selbst schuld, sollte doch mittlerweile wirklich jedem bekannt sein, was das für ein Saftladen ist.



Bis jetzt hatte ich nie Probleme aber diesmal ein richtiges Desaster und vorallem so unkommunikativ.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Juni 2022)

Ich habe bei meinen letzten Bestellungen auch mit Vorkasse gezahlt und habe nie Probleme damit gehabt! Meine Bestellungen bekam ich immer prompt geliefert.
Leider bieten nicht alle Internet-Angelshops Kauf auf Rechnung an (z. B. Mika und Tackle 24.de), weil die dann das Geld erst spätestens erst nach 14 Tagen=3Wochen gutgeschrieben bekommen.
Bei kleineren Firmen ist das zu lang, die haben auch ihre Unkosten (Rechnungen, Löhne und Sozialabgaben) und haben so ein für die schnelleres Bezahlsystem.

Wichtiger ist mir eher kein Mindestbestellwert, telefonische Erreichbarkeit und Lieferung am besten mit DHL!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß aber Banküberweisung im Voraus ist für mich ein NoGo.
> Vorkasse dauert länger, es gibt keinen Käuferschutz und im schlechtesten Fall ist es weg.
> 
> Da gibt es doch heutzutage so viel Möglichkeiten.


Da muß ich Dir widersprechen! Vorkasse dauert gar nicht länger, Montag überwiesen  und am Donnerstag, spät. Freitag hast du deine Bestellung zuhause. 
Wenn diese nicht ankommen sollte, vielleicht wegen eines Fehlers bzw. Zahlendrehers beim Überweisungsformular? 

Das Geld ist auf keinen Fall, auch im "schlechtesten" weg!  Wenn jetzt bestellte Artikel jetzt nicht lieferbar sind, bekommst du das in der Regel per E-mail mitgeteilt und gefragt, ob dein Auftrag storniert werden soll und Dir dein Geld zurücküberwiesen. 

Ich habe mir mal Bißanzeiger speziell für Fließgewässer bestellt und per E-Mail eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Ich zahlte per Vorkasse, aber die Artikel kamen nicht. Ich rief beim Hersteller an und fragte nach meiner Ware. 
Er behauptete dann kackfrech, er hätte meine Adresse nicht und meine überweisende Bank würde ihm meine Adresse nicht mitteilen. 

Ich fragte ihn, ob er mich verarschen will und sagte ihm, daß er mir die E-Mail mit Auftragsbestätigung und meiner Lieferadresse geschickt hat! Als er sich daran nicht erinnern konnte/wollte, habe ich den Auftrag stornieren lassen und mein Geld zurückgebeten. Bekam ich dann auch sofort. 

Wenn ihr mal was von "Bissox" - Bißanzeigern hört oder seht, laßt besser die Finger davon!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Das Geld ist auf keinen Fall, auch im "schlechtesten" weg!


Doch.
Nimm einfach mal an dass der Laden Pleite geht und noch online Bestellungen ankommen.
Dann fließt das überwiesene Geld in die Insolvenzmasse und man hat keine Chance dranzukommen.
Da lob ich mir solchen Zahlungsdienstleister wie zB PayPal.

Kann aber natürlich jeder machen wie er will.
 Für mich ist das nichts.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, bei welcher Art der Bezahlung man mithilfe der Bank sein Geld wieder zurückbekommen kann. Entweder bei Überweisung oder per Sepa-Lastschrift oder sogar bei beiden Möglichkeiten?


----------



## jkc (20. Juni 2022)

Bei Überweisung nicht, bei Lastschrift kann man widersprechen.


----------



## Justin123 (21. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bestellt eigentlich jemand bei Ofenloch Angelsport ?
> Ich wollte mal aber hab mir das aber verkniffen weil man nur per Banküberweisung/Vorkasse bezahlen kann.
> Kein Paypal, kein Rechnungskauf, kein Klarna.......die leben anscheinend hinterm Mond.


Bürstadt? Kaufe dort oft vor Ort, glaube den ihr Hauptgeschäft liegt einfach nicht online daher nur eine Zahlweise aber der Laden hat gute Auswahl.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Juni 2022)

Nach mehreren Einkäufen bei Rizov Floats kann ich eine deutliche Empfehlung abgeben. 
Rizov ist der Hersteller von Posen mit Sitz in Sofia/Bulgarien. Freitags bestellt, heute geliefert - eigentlich schon gestern aber die Sendung kam per Einschreiben und weil niemand zu Hause war, lag eine Karte im Briefkasten. 
Die Posen sind hochwertig und günstig, die Versandkosten gering.

Rizov Floats


----------



## liac (22. Juni 2022)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

am Montag abend bei NB-Angelsport 4 Futtersorten bestellt heute um 10 per Dpd super schnell geliefert, Inhalt passt alles top. (Getestet wurd der Inhalt allerdings noch nicht !)

Wo ich schon dabei bin was Futter angeht, vorher 3x bei common-baits bestellt war auch immer schnell und alles top. 

Lg liac


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2022)

Die Tage bei Angling Direct nen Stuhl bestellt und portofrei geliefert bekommen, Klebeetikett für Retoure lag gleich dabei - Top
Bei der-Wassersportladen.de nen Nachfüllpack für meine Plastimo Schwimmweste bestellt, lagen preislich rund 30% günstiger als alles andere was ich so gesehen habe, wurde aber nicht über die Google-Suche angezeigt, zumindest nicht mit dem richtigen Artikel. Paket liegt noch in ner DHL Station, aber sofern vollständig ebenfalls super, man kann da sogar die Bestandteile des Sets einzeln kaufen und so wie ich das gesehen habe für viele gängige Modelle.

Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2022)

Eine echte Sache oder nur die nächste Marketing-Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben wird?


....hoffe es folgt nun kein 3 Stunden langes YouTube-Video über mich....


----------



## vollek (22. Juni 2022)

Am WE bei Fishing Adventure ein paar Sachen bestellt.
Dienstag Lieferung per DHL. Alles wie bestellt, sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Eine echte Sache oder nur die nächste Marketing-Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben wird?



Kann man sich einfachst selber bauen - Sprengring plus Wirbel an jeden Spinner ran und hat. Den Snap dann in den Wirbel einhängen.

Mache ich seit ewigen Zeiten so, damit ich den Zweitwirbel nur im System habe, wenn er auch wirklich Sinn macht (= bei Ködern mit Rotationsneigung).

Ein fest am Spinner verbauter Wirbel ist daher für mich kein Kaufargument - zumal ich beim Selbstnachrüsten meine bevorzugten Wirbelmodelle (z. B. Kugellagerwirbel von AFW) verwenden und bei Bedarf beliebig variieren kann.


----------



## Mescalero (30. Juni 2022)

Gestern vormittag (zum ersten Mal) bei KL Angelsport bestellt, eine gute Stunde später kam schon die Versandbenachrichtigung. Lieferung vorhin, besser und schneller geht's wirklich nicht. 
Auch gut: der Lagerbestand wird bei jedem Artikel angezeigt und scheint auch mit der Realität überein zu stimmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gestern vormittag (zum ersten Mal) bei KL Angelsport bestellt, eine gute Stunde später kam schon die Versandbenachrichtigung. Lieferung vorhin, besser und schneller geht's wirklich nicht.
> Auch gut: der Lagerbestand wird bei jedem Artikel angezeigt und scheint auch mit der Realität überein zu stimmen.


Die gehören schon seit 2013 zu den schnellsten, hatte da schon unglaublich schnelle Paketzustellungen, noch unter 17h nach Bestellung und Nachfrageanruf wg.dringend am Nachmittag, per Online Zahlung. 
Ein Feierabendbierchen trinken, schlafen gehen, vom Paketboten beim Frühstück gestört werden.


----------



## vollek (30. Juni 2022)

Hatte letzte Woch über den guten Service von Fishing Adventure berichtet. Die haben es sich erlaubt einen Katalog mit ins Paket zu legen. Da hat mein Tackleaffe natürlich so lange keine Ruhe gelassen bis ich wieder für ca 75€ bestellt habe.
Was soll ich sagen, kam wieder sehr schnell und gute Qualität. Wieder ein Lob.
Und es war wieder ein Katalog dabei.


----------



## Carphunter87 (1. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das ist so lieb von Dir, ich freue mich schon auf den begehrten, limitierten Fischkuli- wobei der in KW 24 (wohl was mit nem gelben Punkt bestellt?) leider nicht mehr aktuell sein wird. Falls Sie dann aber ein Gratis-Echolot oder ein Karpfenzelt als Goodyear beilegen wäre ich auch damit zufrieden.
> 
> Kurz zu meiner Bestellung bei Askari vom 22.4.: Das Paket kam pünktlich drei Tage später, alles Bestellte vollzählig vorhanden, nichts beschädigt. Rechnung, Prospekte* und Retourenaufkleber lagen bei   Wie bei nem richtigen, professionellen Internetshop. Nichts zu beanstanden.
> 
> ...


Das Paket wurde versandt und es enthält wohl den begehrten Kuli, laut Übersicht. Ich melde mich sobald er da ist


----------



## Minimax (1. Juli 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Das Paket wurde versandt und es enthält wohl den begehrten Kuli, laut Übersicht. Ich melde mich sobald er da ist


Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## geomas (1. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bestellt eigentlich jemand bei Ofenloch Angelsport ?
> Ich wollte mal aber hab mir das aber verkniffen weil man nur per Banküberweisung/Vorkasse bezahlen kann.
> Kein Paypal, kein Rechnungskauf, kein Klarna.......die leben anscheinend hinterm Mond.



Ich hatte vor etlichen Jahren (2011) mal ein Problem mit Ofenloch, seitdem meide ich die.

Zum Thema Askari: da habe ich gemischte Erfahrungen. Mal ne reibungslose Abwicklung, dann massive Probleme. 
Bestellen würde ich dort nur, wenn es nicht eilt.


Gute Erfahrungen hab ich jüngst erneut mit Michael Schlögls „Onlineshop”, mit angelplatz.de und benwick-sports.co.uk machen können.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Juli 2022)

Ich habe in der Hoffnung, dass ich ja auch irgendwann mal Probleme mit Askari bekommen muss erneut da bestellt 

Ich kann allerdings wieder nicht klagen.

Sonntag 23 Uhr bestellt 
Montag Versandbestätigung erhalten
Dienstag 13 Uhr Paket erhalten


Irgendwie habe ich Glück


----------



## Carphunter87 (5. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon!


Halte das begehrte Stück in Händen. Ist auch nur angeteasert . Wo soll er hin verreisen?


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Halte das begehrte Stück in Händen. Ist auch nur angeteasert . Wo soll er hin verreisen?


Lieber Carphunter,
ich schreibe Dir flugs ne PN!
Das ist ja toll, daß Du dran gedacht hast!
herzliche Grüßen und vielen lieben Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (19. Juli 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Halte das begehrte Stück in Händen. Ist auch nur angeteasert . Wo soll er hin verreisen?


----------



## Carphunter87 (20. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412825



Schön, dass er Verwendung findet .


----------



## Bilch (22. Juli 2022)

Ich wollte mir etwas Vorrat an Tassies machen und habe nach der günstigsten Möglichkeit gesucht. Zum ersten Mal habe ich sie über E-Bay aus Norwegen bestellt (und Steuer bezahlt), das zweite Mal aber aus England, wo sie billiger waren, jetzt aber auch nicht mehr in EU sind. So habe ich nach anderen Möglichkeiten gesucht. Man kann sie außer Norwegen und England noch in Schweden (wo sie ziemlich teuer sind) und in Irland kaufen; in Irland sind sie sogar am billigsten.

So habe ich sie bei Fishing Tacle Ireland bestellt (und noch paar Nubsies, die ich sonst woanders gekauft hätte). Ich habe schon wenige Stunden nach der Bezahlung eine E-Mail erhalten, dass mein Paket auf dem weg ist und in paar Tagen war die Ware bei mir, alles so, wie ich bestellt habe.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juli 2022)

Vor fast drei Wochen habe ich eine Bestellung bei Piscor in Italien aufgegeben, alles sofort lieferbar. Nach einer guten Woche freundlich per Mail nachgefragt, Antwort dauerte zwei Tage. Alles werde so verschickt wie geplant und in der Bestellbestätigung mitgeteilt (stimmt nicht, ich habe kein Versanddatum bekommen).

Absolut  nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2022)

Über ebay oder im Shop?
Bei mir hat das immer gut geklappt aber gedauert hat es jedes Mal so zwei Wochen.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juli 2022)

Ganz regulär über den Onlineshop.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2022)

Achso.
Ich immer über ebay.
Da hat man notfalls den Ebay KS falls etwas ist...


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juli 2022)

Dass es Halsabschneider sind, glaube ich nicht mal. Vermutlich verkaufen die erst das Fell und gehen dann den Bären jagen. D.h. die Artikel im Shop werden zwar als lagernd angezeigt, müssen aber in der Realität erst vom Großhändler oder Hersteller beschafft werden. Sehr unseriös das Ganze. 

Bei ebay Verkäufen könnten sie so etwas nicht abziehen. Das hagelt negative Bewertungen.


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bestellt eigentlich jemand bei Ofenloch Angelsport ?
> Ich wollte mal aber hab mir das aber verkniffen weil man nur per Banküberweisung/Vorkasse bezahlen kann.
> Kein Paypal, kein Rechnungskauf, kein Klarna.......die leben anscheinend hinterm Mond.



Hi,
früher habe ich auch immer dort bestellt, aber dann war ich beruflich mehrmals in Worms an der Hochschule und bin dann immer persönlich in den Laden gefahren. Sehr gute auswahl an Friedfisch Sachen!


----------



## Fishhunter97 (27. Juli 2022)

https://www.camo-tackle.de kann ich nur empfehlen! Ich habe mir gestern gegen 14 Uhr zum ersten mal Raubfisch Zeugs gekauft, und das ganze wird heute schon zugestellt ! Hat mich echt überrascht. Qualität kann ich nur vom Hörensagen beurteilen, aber soll gut sein.


----------



## Nuesse (27. Juli 2022)

Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> https://www.camo-tackle.de kann ich nur empfehlen! Ich habe mir gestern gegen 14 Uhr zum ersten mal Raubfisch Zeugs gekauft, und das ganze wird heute schon zugestellt ! Hat mich echt überrascht. Qualität kann ich nur vom Hörensagen beurteilen, aber soll gut sein.


Hatte gestern bei Nippon-Tackle bestellt ,das Paket wurde erfolgreich um 09:01 zugestellt .Steht zumindest so in der Sendungsverfolgung. 

Edith: GLS-Fahrer war offenbar im Ninja Modus ,Paket lag in der Halle .


----------



## Kneto (28. Juli 2022)

Bitte löschen, habe es bereits in den "Der Schnäppchen-Trööt" verschoben.


----------



## MichaxX (1. August 2022)

hab jetzt schon zweimal bei pro-fishing.de bestellt, bezahlt per giropay, Abends bestellt, nächsten Tag versendet per DHL, am dritten Tag da, alles immer tip top verpackt. Kann mich nicht beklagen, Ich dachte Ich wäre bei Amazon Prime 

Askari naja Askari halt, manchmal innerhalb von 2 Tagen da manchmal ist urplötzlich etwas ausverkauft obwohl es noch während des Bestellvorgangs verfügbar war und dann wartet man 1-2-3 Wochen, manchmal dauert es trotzdem 1 woche bis mal was da ist deswegen vermeide Ich askari

teflon-scheiben-markt.de bisher zwei mal bestellt, keine Probleme dauert zwar immer 2-3-4 Tage bis es versendet wird aber ist halt nur ein kleines Unternehmen, eher eine 2 Mann/Frau Firma 

angel-berger.de schon öfters bestellt nie probleme gehabt, freundliches nettes Unternehmen

gerlinger.de auch nie Probleme gehabt, kann man bedenkenlos bestellen

KL-angelsport.de naja da hatte Ich mal eine Shimano rolle bestellt als Sie nach 3 wochen immernoch nicht ankam habe Ich nachgefragt, die Teflon scheiben wären wohl nicht lieferbar auf unbestimmte Zeit ob Ich Sie stornieren will dann kann der Artikel sofort versendet werden. Hab Storniert aber kann man nicht von alleine auf den Kunden zukommen und Fragen wie wir das machen wenn ein Artikel nicht mehr Lieferbar ist ? dachten die Ich warten Monate lang ?


----------



## liac (4. August 2022)

Nabend zusammen, 

haben am Dienstag relativ spät abends einige Kleinteile bei angel-berger, per PayPal bestellt (zu wirklich sehr günstigen und fairen Preisen) und kam heut Mittag dann an. War glaube ich nun die 5te Bestellung immer alles super gelaufen. Was "normale" Futterkörbe mit seitlichem Gewicht angeht gibts bei uns nix anderes mehr. 

Lg liac


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2022)

Ich habe vorhin gerade bei DER ANGLER in Neubrandenburg bestellt und eben schon von DHL ne Nachricht bekommen dass das Päckchen unterwegs ist.


----------



## nostradamus (4. August 2022)

Hi Prof tinca

Genau von dem Shop hatte ich meine Infos bzgl dem Verbot von manchen Farben. Werde mir in 2 Wochen noch paar Pakete dort kaufen... . 

Erfahrung der Angler online
Hatte dort auch schon online bestellt und war absolut zufrieden. Hatte fragen und die wurden sehr freundlich am Telefon geklärt. 

Gefühlt kaufe ich dort schon ewig ein und sie sind immer nett...


----------



## Mescalero (7. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vor fast drei Wochen habe ich eine Bestellung bei Piscor in Italien aufgegeben, alles sofort lieferbar. Nach einer guten Woche freundlich per Mail nachgefragt, Antwort dauerte zwei Tage. Alles werde so verschickt wie geplant und in der Bestellbestätigung mitgeteilt (stimmt nicht, ich habe kein Versanddatum bekommen).
> 
> Absolut  nicht empfehlenswert!


Nachdem vier Wochen fast rum waren, habe ich nochmals nachgehakt und bekam zwei Tage später eine Entschuldigungsmail mit der Bitte, noch ein paar Tage Geduld zu haben sowie einem Gutschein über 15% beim nächsten Einkauf. Das ist schon fast zynisch, in jedem Fall ziemlich dreist.

Auftrag storniert, mal sehen wie lange die Rückzahlung dauert. 

Sehr schade, die bestellte Rute gibt es sonst nirgendwo.


----------



## geomas (10. August 2022)

#piscor 

Auf ebay habe ich öfters in deren Shop bestellt. Die Preise incl. Gratisversand waren äußerst niedrig. Die Lieferung zog sich meist lange hin, habe eigentlich immer (sehr freundlich im Ton) über ebay nachgehakt. Letztlich ist alles angekommen, Markenware zu einem sehr sehr günstigen Preis.
Ich würde da wieder bestelllen, wenn ich die Zeit habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2022)

Jupp. So geht es mir auch.


----------



## Mescalero (10. August 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> #piscor
> 
> Ich würde da wieder bestelllen, wenn ich die Zeit habe.


Hab ich.   

Auch weil der Prof mir ganz ähnliche Erfahrungen geschildert hat. Piscor scheint für das Ebaygeschäft in D eine "Filiale" in Berlin zu haben und die Artikel werden wohl von dort aus verschickt, nicht aus Mailand oder wo die sitzen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Ich hatte eine Trabucco Hydrus Stippe bestellt, es gibt tatsächlich weltweit nur eine Bezugsquelle und die ist Piscor.


----------



## yeti4x4 (16. August 2022)

Hallöchen,

da muss ich leider enttäuschen mit der Filiale in Berlin, es handelt sich um eine gefakte Pseudo-Adresse. Wenn man die Adresse aus dem Impressum eingibt auf Google, findet man einen einfachen Wohnblock in Berlin, inkl. Bilder davon (Streetview), da kann kein Angelfachgeschäft sein.  Ebay ist das völlig wumpe, der Händler bringt Geld in die müden Kassen (hatte ich bereits zweimal gemeldet). Bei dem Händler benötigt man viel Geduld, hatte selber direkt schon im Shop in Italien bestellt, Lieferzeiten von mind. 2-3 Wochen sind keine Seltenheit, zudem muss man der Sache etwas Nachdruck in Form von Nachrichten verleihen, sonst wird gar nicht versendet. Einmal und nie wieder...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. August 2022)

yeti4x4 schrieb:


> Pseudo-Adresse. Wenn man die Adresse aus dem Impressum eingibt auf Google, findet man einen einfachen Wohnblock in Berlin,



Jupp. Denke ich auch. 
Die Ware kam immer aus Italy.


----------



## Mescalero (17. August 2022)

Dachte ich mir schon. Die Bestellung bei Ebay ist auch schon wieder ein paar Tage alt und nichts passiert.


----------



## Nuesse (18. August 2022)

maonufreshwaterbaits.com

Dienstag bestellt (abends) heute eingetroffen .


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. August 2022)

Der Schlüsselanhänger von Maonu sieht auch geil aus, ein paar Haken dran und los geht's.


----------



## Mescalero (18. August 2022)

Bei Fischdeal hatte ich schon mehrfach bestellt, keine Probleme bisher. Aber jetzt. Rute gebrochen, Fotos hingeschickt, keine Reaktion. Das war vor vier Wochen. Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## ratzfatzab (21. August 2022)

Ich habe mir im Internethandel eine Auswahl Rollen bestellt und habe mich letztlich für eine Rolle Askas 3000 (mehrere davon) von Kogha entschieden: Im Preis von 70 Euro (vermutlich Mondpreis) auf 20 Euro gesenkt, halte ich die Rolle für sehr akzeptabel. Es gibt auch ein Video dazu: Askas 3ooo . Bestellung und Versand waren unkompliziert und ging schnell.
PS: Klasse finde ich auch, dass es eine Sprengzeichnung zur Rolle dazugibt; das erleichtert die Wartung


----------



## geomas (2. September 2022)

Positive Erfahrungen habe ich jüngst mit feedershop.fr sowie mit fishingtackle24.de machen können.
Jeweils schneller Versand, ordentliche Verpackung und keine Probleme.


----------



## harzsalm (3. September 2022)

Sehr schnelle Lieferung von Fa.Gerlinger,  Sportex Rutentasche "Super -Safe II  "bestellt mit einigen kleinkram.Paket kam am  nächsten Tag,einfach eine super Firma!!!


----------



## Qu! (3. September 2022)

Ich hab auch ein paar Sachen für den anstehenden Norwegen-Urlaub bestellt, bei Tackle-Deals, Gerlinger, AM-Angelsport, Fishermans World, und Angel-Discount, durchweg schnell und komplett geliefert. Außerdem brauchte ich noch einen Satz Kugellager für meine acht Jahre alte Avet SX. Nick von 70°Nord angeschrieben, ein paar Tage später waren die Lager bei mir. Hab mich mega gefreut. Norwegen kann kommen


----------



## Mescalero (13. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vor fast drei Wochen habe ich eine Bestellung bei Piscor in Italien aufgegeben, alles sofort lieferbar. Nach einer guten Woche freundlich per Mail nachgefragt, Antwort dauerte zwei Tage. Alles werde so verschickt wie geplant und in der Bestellbestätigung mitgeteilt (stimmt nicht, ich habe kein Versanddatum bekommen).
> 
> Absolut  nicht empfehlenswert!


Diese Geschichte zog sich etwa zwei Monate hin bis die Zahlung schließlich erstattet wurde. Zwischendurch hatte ich (no risk - no fun) bei Ebay bestellt. Allerdings mit einem Gastzugang mangels Account. 

Das ist ungefähr 6 Wochen her und lief ganz ähnlich: man wird vertröstet und hingehalten und als Krönung kam eine Nachricht mit exakt demselben Wortlaut wie schon Wochen zuvor. Die Sendung sei während des Versands verloren gegangen. Sendungsnr gibt es selbstverständlich nicht. 
Im Moment warte ich auf die Erstattung und habe mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht aber die scheinen genau zu wissen, dass das ein Bluff ist.


----------



## liac (19. September 2022)

Gab letzte Woche zwei Bestellungen: 

1. NB-Angelsport Mittwoch früh morgens um 6.00 Uhr 2x14 Kg Futter bestellt war am nächsten Tag am Donnerstag schon geliefert worden. War bereits die zweite Bestellung absolut zu empfehlen.

2. Ebenfalls am Mittwoch allerdings am Abend ging noch eine Bestellung bei Tackle-Deals raus, ne Expride, 150m Kairiki Schnur und ein paar Jig Köpfe. Hab dann 2 Euro Aufpreis gezahlt damits mit DHL geliefert wird, da ich bisher wirklich NIE Probleme bei DHL hatte. Die Sendung wurde mir dann sowohl Freitag als auch Samstag angekündigt und im Tracking angezeigt....Bekommen habe ich das Packet dann heute, beim nächsten Mal dann GLS ohne Lieferkosten. Naja aber da kann Tackle-Deals wohl nichts dafür.

Ansonsten war alles da und relativ gut verpackt, die in Hartplastik verpackten Jigs warn schon sehr press mit der Rute zusammen gepackt und ich hatte ein wenig Angst um das zarte Rütlein war aber alles ok und auch hier kann ich Tackle-Deals empfehlen. 

Lg liac


----------



## Mooskugel (29. September 2022)

Moin zusammen

kennt jemand diesen Shop und hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?





						Sklep wędkarski Pleciona.pl
					

"Angelladen - fishingdreamworld.de ist die beste Lösung für Angler. In unserem Shop finden Sie professionelle Ausrüstung, egal welche Art des Angelns Sie bevorzugen. Da wir alle Angler sind, helfen wir Ihnen bei der Auswahl der richtigen Ausrüstung. Prüfen Sie unser jetzt anbieten!"




					fishingdreamworld.de


----------



## Verstrahlt (29. September 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> kennt jemand diesen Shop und hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?
> 
> ...



Ohhhh geile Preise! Werd Mal bissl googln und gucken ob's iwo berichte über die gibt.


----------



## Thomas. (29. September 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> kennt jemand diesen Shop und hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?
> 
> ...


ich glaube Bilch hat da mal was bestellt, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Jurben (29. September 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> kennt jemand diesen Shop und hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?
> 
> ...


Habe mir die Preise für Ruten und Rollen angeschaut. Sind ungefähr gleich auf mit den deutschen. 
Habe es aber schnell über google shopping überflogen.
Wie es mit dem Spinningzubehör ist, weiß ich leider nicht
Edit:
Vergleich ich z.B. den Prei für den *Kuusamo Professor 0 with Bead 130/44 R/BL-C *im polnischen Laden und hier irgendwo ich Deutschland, so tut sich da auch nicht viel.

Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## Kneto (29. September 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> kennt jemand diesen Shop und hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?
> 
> ...


Ich habe dort im Sommer günstig Spinmads eingekauft, die Preise überzeugten einfach. Der Versand lief reibungslos und die Bestellung kam gut verpackt an.
Auf etwas längere Laufzeit sollte man sich aber einstellen da eben Versand aus PL, die dortigen Versanddienstleister sind nicht unbedingt so schnell wie unsere. Dafür ist aber auch alles trackbar.


----------



## Mooskugel (29. September 2022)

Vielen Dank Kneto und  für die Rückmeldung. Mich reizen vor allem die Ruten von Konger und Dragon, die man sonst hier nahe der holländische Grenze nicht bekommt, und mal eben nach Polen rüberfahren geht halt auch nicht. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die deutsche Rücksendeadresse und Gewährleistung, hab da mal mit einem polnischen Onlineshop Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Bilch (29. September 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> kennt jemand diesen Shop und hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?
> 
> ...





Thomas. schrieb:


> ich glaube Bilch hat da mal was bestellt, bin mir aber nicht sicher



Diese Seite kommt mir verdächtig vor, soll ein deutsches Geschäft sein, aber lest Euch nur das Menü durch ...

Aus Polen habe ich einmal bei Szupak (polnisch für Hecht) und mehrmals bei Fishing Mart (deutsche Seite Besten Kunstköder) bestellt und kann beide Geschäfte empfehlen 






						Kompleksowe wyposażenie i sprzęt dla wędkarzy, wędki, żyłki, przynęty - Sklep Wędkarski Szczupak.pl
					

Wiele unikatowych akcesoriów i narzędzi znajdziesz w ofercie, którą nasz sklep wędkarski rozbudowuje każdego dnia, z myślą o Twoich wyjątkowych potrzebach.



					www.szczupak.pl
				












						Internetowy sklep wędkarski online, sprzęt wędkarski - Fishing-Mart
					

Największy internetowy sklep wędkarski w Polsce, w ofercie ponad 54000 produktów najlepszych polskich i światowych marek. Znajdziesz sprzęt wędkarski w super promocjach, największą ofertę przynęt sztucznych, wędki, kołowrotki, akcesoria wędkarskie




					www.fishing-mart.com.pl


----------



## Niklas32 (30. September 2022)

Ich wollte heut mal wieder etwas bei Askari bestellen und musste feststellen, dass der Gratisversand aus der App heraus nicht mehr existiert. Nur mal so zur Info, bevor sich noch irgendwer wundert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2022)

Danke. 
Hab die App gleich deinstalliert.


----------



## Niklas32 (30. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hab die App gleich deinstalliert.


Ich auch, aber leider trotzdem bestellt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. September 2022)

Ich habe eine Vakuumierer von la.va (Landing+Lava GmbH). Habe gestern telefonisch neue Vakuumbeutel bestellt, die schon heute geliefert wurden! 

Daumen hoch und meine Empfehlung!


----------



## geomas (11. Oktober 2022)

Positive Erfahrungen mit dem https://www.walkinghunters-tackle-shop.de kann ich vermelden. 
Sehr engagierter Inhaber, der sich wirklich bemüht hat, einige Sachen heranzuschaffen. Die Verpackung der Posen war super.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. Oktober 2022)

Es wäre sehr interessant, wenn wir von den Internet - Angelshops  mal ein Ranking durchführen könnten! So 10 Shops aufführen und Plätze 1 - 10 vergeben... 

Dazu ist eure Erfahrung wie Service, Kundenfreundlichkeit, schnelle und komplette Lieferung, erfolgreiche Kommunikation und verschiedene Bezahlmöglichkeiten sehr hilfreich. 

Fangen wir mal bei "A" an: Angelplatz. de:

Bestellungen kamen immer schnell, komplett und gut verpackt bei mir an. Bezahlen war auch per Rechnung und Überweisung möglich. 
Askari: Noch keine Erfahrung, bisher nichts bestellt. 
Mika: Bezahlen grundsätzlich nur per Vorkasse möglich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr interessant, wenn wir von den Internet - Angelshops  mal ein Ranking durchführen könnten! So 10 Shops aufführen und Plätze 1 - 10 vergeben...


Keiner kennt alle vorhandenen Shops, viele kennen sogar nur wenige.

Damit ist ein Rating oder Ranking statistisch einfach nur Murks.
Zumal man sich dann noch über Bewertungsmaßstäbe auslassen und einigen müsste ...

Die Intention für den Thread ist ja anders, es sollen schwarze und weiße Schafe im Angelgerätehandel aufgespürt werden,
hier gesammelt werden, und mit der Forum-Suchfunktion kann man auch in einer langen Historie Aussagen zu den Namen finden.
In ähnlicher Art, wie z.B. bei geizhals wichtige Aussagen und Erfahrungen zu PCs und PC-Teilen zusammengetragen werden.



TioZ schrieb:


> da ich in letzter zeit irgendwie dem shoppingwahn verfallen bin, würde mich mal interessieren wie so die erfahrungen der allgemeinheit sind.
> ich fang mal an mit den üblichen verdächtigen.
> 
> ....
> ...



Richtig (erzieherisch) wirksam auf den Markt wird es, wenn JEDER vor dem Kauf diese Listen erstmal nach Händlern durchsucht 
(wenn man sie nicht eh dauernd mitliest  )
und die schwarzen Schafe vermeidet,  die "verhungern" dann automatisch.


----------



## jkc (12. Oktober 2022)

Tackledeals wie gewohnt top.
Preislich 10 bis 70€ unter den anderen Anbietern, Montag nach Ladenschluss bestellt, Dienstag versendet, Mittwoch erhalten. Besser gehts nicht.

Grüße


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (19. Oktober 2022)

Askari:
Am Sonntag bestellt und heute trotz Hermes alles da. Zufrieden wie immer


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2022)

Tackle 24, sehr schnelle Lieferung:
Mttwochabend 25.10. bestellt, heute Vormittag 27.10. mit GLS geliefert. Blank in Stabiler Pappröhre verpackt & sorgfältig gepolstert. Verschiedene Rutenringe jeweils in Einzeltütchen mit ID und Durchmesser beschriftet.
Absolut vorbildlich


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2022)

Sehr guter Laden, vor allem auch die eigene Produktlinie hat nen gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sehr guter Laden, vor allem auch die eigene Produktlinie hat nen gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


Ja, ich halte gerade die Ringe der Hausmarke von denen erstmals in der Hand. Sie machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, v.a. sind sie durch den gedrehten Rahmen sehr stabil: So spare ich mir die Verwendung schwererer 2Fussringe fürs Handteil.
Wenn Die jetzt noch das Aufbohren von Korkstücken anbieten würden, könnte ich glatt ausschließlich bei Tackle 24 bestellen...


----------



## Harrie (27. Oktober 2022)

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit *Carpfood24* ?


----------



## Justin123 (27. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit *Carpfood24* ?


Nein aber was hat der Laden (günstiger) was andere bewährte nicht haben?


----------



## Tuxedo75 (28. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit *Carpfood24* ?


Hallo Harrie, 

Online zwar nicht aber auf der Carp+Cat Messe in Wallau waren die mit einem großen Stand vertreten an dem ich auch eingekauft habe.

EC-Karten Zahlung und Beratung ohne Probleme, falls dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## Mooskugel (3. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> kennt jemand diesen Shop und hat schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt mal da bestellt. Lief problemlos ab. Lieferung kann man wählen zwischen DHL und GLS. Zu den Zeiten kann ich nichts sagen, da die Lieferung über den Feiertag lief.


----------



## Mescalero (4. November 2022)

Tackle-Deals 
Gestern spät abends bestellt, vorhin (07.50 Uhr!) kam schon die Versandnachricht. Letztens zwei Bestellungen am Wochenende losgelassen, die wurden am Samstag abgewickelt und ein Umtausch (meine Schuld - wegen Messfehler unpassendes Futteral geordert) ging ratzfatz und völlig stressfrei über die Bühne. 

Ein wirklich durch und durch empfehlenswerter Laden!


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2022)

GLS:
ich hatte was bestellt das mit GLS geliefert werden sollte. Heute zeigte die Paketverfolgung an das das Paket zugestellt worden ist Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich nicht zuhause. Ich hatte keine Abstellerlaubnis erteilt, es fand sich auch keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten.
Nachfragen bei den Nachbarn ergaben, das sie ein kleines Paket vor meiner Wohnungstür gesehen hatten. Jetzt ist keins mehr dar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2022)

Das ist übel.
Bei den Paketdiensten arbeiten immer mehr Vollpfosten.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. November 2022)

Hel,

habe wieder mal bei Hecht und Barsch geordert kam fix wie immer eigentlich.

Grussen Michael


----------



## buttweisser (13. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist übel.
> Bei den Paketdiensten arbeiten immer mehr Vollpfosten.


Kein Wunder bei dem Job. Wenig Lohn für unzählige Stunden und viel Stress noch dazu. Um das zu machen, muss man wahrscheinlich Vollpfosten sein. 

Im Sofa sitzen, ein Bierchen trinken und Online bestellen ist da viel einfacher. 

Wer würde denn von euch Paketfahrer werden wollen? Ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Es ist und bleibt ein Scheißendreck-Job.


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Im Sofa sitzen, ein Bierchen trinken und Online bestellen ist da viel einfacher


Polemisches Blabla. Man darf sich ärgern, wenn eine vertraglich zugesicherte Lieferung nicht geleistet wird.
Denn genau dafür Zahl ich die Versandkosten: Damit ich von der Couch am Bierchen nuckeld meine Ware erhalte. Isso.
Und lassen wir jetzt mal den einen oder anderen Filou aussen vor:
Du hast recht damit das die Auslieferer der gängigen Paketdienste strukturell überlastet sind und sich damit alles auf ihren Schultern türmt- und das die Firmen das kaltlächelnd registrieren, und zu deren Programm gehört:
Ich könnt auch mit nem Tag später leben oder mit nem Euro oder zwei mehr auf Versandkosten, mit dem guten Gefühl einer sicheren Lieferung ohne hin und her.

Das wird nicht geleistet, und darüber ärgere ich mich. Auch ohne Meine Couchsitzer-Biertrinker-Peitsche über die unterdrückte Klasse der Auslieferer zu schwingen.

Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## buttweisser (14. November 2022)

Polemisches Blabla? Genau wegen solchen Typen wie dir, ist es so wie es ist. 

"Ich habe eine Dienstleistung bestellt und das steht mir vertraglich zu." Das mag zwar sein, ist aber richtiges blablabla. Da fällt einem nichts mehr dazu ein. 

Jeder erwartet immer nur, dass er bedient wird und wehe dem es geht etwas schief, aber dann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Jeder erwartet immer nur, dass er bedient wird



Nö. Lieferungen sind ja nicht gratis.
Man bezahlt für etwas und erwartet zu recht dass man dies dann auch bekommt.
Paketfahrer sind bei weitem nicht die einzige Berufsgruppe, die schlecht bezahlt viel leisten müssen aber deshalb Paket irgendwo abstellen ohne Erlaubnis, drauftreten oder anders zerstören geht gar nicht.


----------



## heinzi (14. November 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Jeder erwartet immer nur, dass er bedient wird und wehe dem es geht etwas schief, aber dann.


Aber das ist doch genau das Prinzip der Dienstleistung. Ich möchte mein Auto auch nicht aus der Werkstatt holen, viel Geld für Reparatur bezahlen und hinterher funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Eine Dienstleistung ist ja nichts unehrenhaftes, nur sie muss halt auch sorgfältig durchgeführt werden. Wo sich das besonders bemerkbar macht ist beim Arzt und im Krankenhaus. Dabei handelt es sich auch um eine Dienstleistung, wenn auch um eine gehobene Dienstleistung. Wer sagt dem zu dem Chirurg vor der OP das er einfach mal schneiden soll. Wenn es schiefgeht ist es auch nicht so schlimm. Und so sehe ich die Verantwortung in der Dienstleistung, nur in unterschiedlicher Ausprägung.


----------



## liac (23. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich könnt auch mit nem Tag später leben oder mit nem Euro oder zwei mehr auf Versandkosten, mit dem guten Gefühl einer sicheren Lieferung ohne hin und her.


Ganz genau so.



buttweisser schrieb:


> Polemisches Blabla? Genau wegen solchen Typen wie dir, ist es so wie es ist.
> 
> "Ich habe eine Dienstleistung bestellt und das steht mir vertraglich zu." Das mag zwar sein, ist aber richtiges blablabla. Da fällt einem nichts mehr dazu ein.
> 
> Jeder erwartet immer nur, dass er bedient wird und wehe dem es geht etwas schief, aber dann.



Ja, wenn ich etwas bestelle erwarte ich die Gegenleistung. Und im Endeffekt "suchen die Menschen sich den Job eben aus" und wenn Sie da kein Bock drauf haben sollen Sie es doch lassen ? Ich würde das auch nicht machen weils eben sehr stressig und abgef*ckt ist, aber zu sagen der Jenige welcher bestellt hat ist der "Schuldige" weil man ne Gegenleistung erwartet ist doch auch nich richtig. 

Diese muss nicht unbedingt zu dem Zeitpunkt wie "versprochen" (1-2 Tage) oder sonst was geschehen, aber es sollte schon VERNÜFTIG geschehen. Qualität für mich auf jeden Fall vor Quantität. Wenns nen Tag länger dauert nicht so wild. 

ABER irgendwelche Pakete vor die Tür zu legen oder sonst was kann nicht die Lösung sein! 

Lg liac


----------



## liac (23. November 2022)

Haben am Sonntag paar Jigs und Gummi Zeugs bei Tackle Dealer bestellt, und kam heute an. Alles gut auf jeden Fall 

Lg liac


----------



## Ostseesilber (30. November 2022)

Gibt leider öfter mal Ärger beim GLS. Hab auch gerade was bestellt und hatte beim Versand zwei Optionen: GLS gratis oder DHL 1,95.
Habe aus den genannten Gründen DHL genommen.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal da bestellt. Lief problemlos ab. Lieferung kann man wählen zwischen DHL und GLS. Zu den Zeiten kann ich nichts sagen, da die Lieferung über den Feiertag lief.




Ein Nachtrag zu der Bestellung. 
Ein Artikel (Angelrute) musste leider retourniert werden, das ganze lief ein bisschen, sagen wir mal holprig. 

Nach ein "wenig" e-mail Verkehr wurde die Rute kostenlos durch GLS abgeholt und ein paar Tage später hatte ich die Rückzahlung auf dem Konto. 
Kurz gesagt Bestellung, Lieferung und Preis Topp. Retoure ist noch Luft nach oben, schlussendlich hat es aber doch geklappt. Ich würde wieder dort bestellen.


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Dezember 2022)

Boiliebudenshop war top.
Donnerstag um 6:30 bestellt, um 9 eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen und Freitag Mittag geliefert.


----------



## geomas (17. Dezember 2022)

Den boiliebudenshop ^ kann ich ebenfalls wärmstens empfehlen.




Habe kürzlich erstmals bei https://www.ttlhengelsport.nl/ bestellt - bin sehr zufrieden, lief alles super ab.


----------



## geomas (26. Dezember 2022)

Absolut perfekt lief ein Kauf beim polnischen Angelshop https://sklepdrapieznik.pl/?SubmitCurrency=1&id_currency=2 . 
Die haben speziell in Sachen Matchangeln/Friedfischangeln eine riesige Auswahl und führen auch Marken, die in D nicht zu bekommen sind.

Eine Bestellung von einem Freitag-Mittag wurde am gleichen Tag per GLS versandt und am folgenden Dienstag zugestellt. Gute Verpackung, auch das hat man ja nicht immer.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es positive Erfahrungen von TACKLEDEALS und ANGLERMARKT in Punkto schnelle Lieferung, telefonische Erreichbarkeit und Bearbeitung der Bestellung/Rücksendung?


----------



## jkc (27. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Gibt es positive Erfahrungen von TACKLEDEALS und ANGLERMARKT in Punkto schnelle Lieferung, telefonische Erreichbarkeit und Bearbeitung der Bestellung/Rücksendung?


Tackledeals war bei mir bisher immer top, habe aber noch nie was zurückgesendet und auch nicht versucht anzurufen.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Dezember 2022)

Same here, Tackle Deals ist schnell und zuverlässig, gab noch nie kein Problem nicht.
Anglermarkt kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Vanner (27. Dezember 2022)

Tackledeals schneller Versand, per Mail schnelle Antwort, zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen, da ich noch keine Reklamation hatte.


----------



## Spaßfischer (27. Dezember 2022)

Sklep wędkarski Pleciona.pl
					

"Angelladen - fishingdreamworld.de ist die beste Lösung für Angler. In unserem Shop finden Sie professionelle Ausrüstung, egal welche Art des Angelns Sie bevorzugen. Da wir alle Angler sind, helfen wir Ihnen bei der Auswahl der richtigen Ausrüstung. Prüfen Sie unser jetzt anbieten!"




					fishingdreamworld.de
				



Shop in Polen mit teilweise sehr interessanten Preisen, für mich waren die Keitech fat Swing sehr interessant.
Waren vollständig, Kontakt unproblematisch, Versand hat in der Weihnachtszeit knapp eine Woche gedauert. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Kneto (27. Dezember 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Sklep wędkarski Pleciona.pl
> 
> 
> "Angelladen - fishingdreamworld.de ist die beste Lösung für Angler. In unserem Shop finden Sie professionelle Ausrüstung, egal welche Art des Angelns Sie bevorzugen. Da wir alle Angler sind, helfen wir Ihnen bei der Auswahl der richtigen Ausrüstung. Prüfen Sie unser jetzt anbieten!"
> ...


Das selbe kann ich zu diesem Shop berichten, vor gut einem halben Jahr dort bestellt. Damals gute Preise im Vergleich zu hiesigen, Lieferung kam komplett und Versand erfolgte zügig da eben aus PL.

Zu Tackle-Deals kann ich auch nur positives sagen. Im Vergangenen Jahr habe ich dort eine Shimano AERO X7 Feeder gekauft, beim auspacken stellte sich heraus das an dieser einige Ring- und Stützwicklungen unsauber ausgeführt waren. Sicher kann man dies verschmerzen da es ja nur ein optischer Mangel war, doch angesichts einer hochpreisigen Rute (250-300€) kann man da schon eine saubere Arbeit erwarten. 
Der Austausch lief Problemlos per Mail ab, auf telefonische Rücksprache wurde eher nicht reagiert worauf ich aber bei sehr schnellem Mail Kontakt auch verzichten kann. Der zeitliche Faktor dauerte leider etwas, da der durch Tackle-Deals mit Shimano abgewickelt wurde und da gab/gibt es ja bekanntlich noch Lieferengpässe durch Corona. Das hätte bei anderen Verkäufern ähnlich gedauert oder sich sicher länger hingezogen.
Letztendlich auch sehr zu empfehlen, da top Preise und schnelle Lieferung


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Dezember 2022)

Worin werden bei Online- Shops Ruten verschickt (Karton, Rohr)? Ist das abhängig von Längen und Teilen? 
Ich habe evtl. vor, mir ein- oder 2 dreiteilige in 3,60m und eine 2-teilige in 3m Länge zu ordern. Dazu noch 2 Rollen und viel Kleinkram. 
Ich nehme mal stark an, daß das zwei Pakete werden...


----------



## Schilfsänger (28. Dezember 2022)

Kommt drauf an wo Ruten bestellt werden. Die meisten versenden in normalen Kartons mit Luftpolstern, einige wenige in Kartons mit zusätzlichen Kantenschutz. (wer im Lager arbeitet weiß was gemeint ist) Rohre nutzen eher wenige Händler, Angel Haa* z.B.


----------



## keinangelprofi (28. Dezember 2022)

Alles unter 1,20m Transportlänge kommt meist. im normalen Karton da kein Sperrgut. Drüber der Rohr oder Karton
Hatte mal ein Rohr mit längerer Rute an dem noch ein Karton mit dem Rest außen dranklebte…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Dezember 2022)

Sagen wir mal so, bis 1,20m Transportlänge kein Sperrgutzuschlag und Lieferung im Karton. Ab 1,21m wahrscheinlich dann Versand im Papprohr und mit Zuschlag! 
Der liegt im Moment zwischen 3,99€ und 9,95€, vielleicht kann jemand dazu genaueres sagen, evtl. auch, ob das auch nächstes Jahr so bleibt oder ob der auch wieder teurer wird....


----------



## keinangelprofi (28. Dezember 2022)

Also SperrgutZUSCHLAG versuche ich, wenn möglich zu vermeiden. Es gibt einige Versender die verschicken kostenlos und andere die unangenehm mit hohen SperrgutZuschlägen auffallen. Muss man immer schauen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2022)

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man da in puncto Rutenverpackung von gar nichts pauschal ausgehen - die einen verpacken besser, die anderen schlechter. Gleiches gilt für Sperrgut oder nicht - auch dieses hängt vom jeweiligen Anbieter ab.

Stabile Papprohre etc. habe ich als ganz große Ausnahme erlebt - zumeist kommt einfach ein langer Karton mit Luftpolster etc. drin.

Ich kann nur dazu raten, Ruten separat von schweren anderen Sachen zu bestellen. Hierzu zählen z. B. auch Jigkopf-Packungen, Grundbleie etc.

--> je nach Verpackung poltert so Zeug dann mehr oder weniger frei fliegend im Schachtelinneren rum und kann Rutenblanks unterwegs beschädigen.

Das mache ich immer so, wenn ich doch mal ne Rute bestelle und nicht direkt im Laden kaufe - habe keinerlei Bock auf unnötig provoziertes Schadenersatz-Rücksende-Gemache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich kann nur dazu raten, Ruten separat von schweren anderen Sachen zu bestellen. Hierzu zählen z. B. auch Jigkopf-Packungen, Grundbleie etc.
> 
> --> je nach Verpackung poltert so Zeug dann mehr oder weniger frei fliegend im Schachtelinneren rum und kann Rutenblanks unterwegs beschädigen.
> 
> Das mache ich immer so, wenn ich doch mal ne Rute bestelle und nicht direkt im Laden kaufe - habe keinerlei Bock auf unnötig provoziertes Schadenersatz-Rücksende-Gemache.


Und möglichst mehrere gleich lange zusammen, reine superleichte Rutenbestellung, die halten dann im Verbund viel mehr aus!


----------



## lbm1305 (31. Dezember 2022)

Es gibt nur eine handvoll deutsche Online-Shops, die Ruten in einem stabilen Transportrohr versenden. Als Kunde bin ich auch gern bereit, diese Mehrkosten zu tragen. Aber so ist es eben in Deutschland. Selbst wenn ich in Japan bestelle, sind die Ruten in einem Transportrohr verpackt. Lieferung bis an die Haustür dauert auch nicht mehr als 5 Tage. Da wartet man in DE auch schon einmal länger .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Januar 2023)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man da in puncto Rutenverpackung von gar nichts pauschal ausgehen - die einen verpacken besser, die anderen schlechter. Gleiches gilt für Sperrgut oder nicht - auch dieses hängt vom jeweiligen Anbieter ab.
> 
> Stabile Papprohre etc. habe ich als ganz große Ausnahme erlebt - zumeist kommt einfach ein langer Karton mit Luftpolster etc. drin.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip! Hatte vor, mir 3 Ruten zu bestellen, zwei 3-teilige (3,60m) und eine 2-teilige mit 2,85m. Also sind die Transport/Versandlängen 1,20 bis 1,42 m.
Vor der Bestellung werde ich allerdings mit dem Versender abklären, worin die Ruten verschickt werden (sollen) und ob es Sperrgutzuschlag kostet. Wenn ja, wieviel...
Das sollte unbedingt mit in die zukünftige Bewertung eines Online- Shops  einfließen!

Ich hab mal eine als Prämie bekommen, für ein Abo eines Angelmagazines. Da kam die Rute (2,85m) in einem Papprohr und die Rolle kam extra. Ohne das mir da extra Kosten entstanden, allerdings mußte ich da eine Zuzahlung leisten.


----------



## liac (6. Januar 2023)

Haben Mittwoch spät am Abend Gummis und Jigköpfe bei Tackle Dealer bestellt, kam grad an. Wieder alles top, zu empfehlen. 

Lg liac


----------



## Timmey93 (Dienstag um 12:25)

Gude,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit team-outdoors.nl ?

Beste Grüße


----------

